# [Sammelthread] The Witcher 3 - Wild Hunt



## M4xw0lf (9. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Hallo Community,
wie PCGH-Mastermind Thilo heute richtig bemerkt hat, besteht in diesem Forum ein peinlicher Mangel an TW3-Sammelthreads (Anzahl bis jetzt: genau 0 - in Worten: NULL!  ). Doch das Weinen hat ein Ende, dieser Thread schafft Abhilfe!

Zunächst ein paar Hintergrundinformationen für Personen, an denen die großartige Witcher-Reihe bisher vorbeigegangen ist:



*Setting*

The Witcher spielt in der Fantasywelt des polnischen Autors Andrzej Sapkowski, der dem Hexer Geralt von Riv(i)a zwei Bände mit lose zusammenhängenden Kurzgeschichten (1,2) sowie fünf aufeinanderfolgende Romane (1,2,3,4,5) gewidmet hat. 
Grundlegende Themen sind die Konflikte zwischen den an den Rand der Gesellschaft gedrängten "Anderlingen" (Elfen, Zwergen, Halblingen etc.) und den herrschenden Menschen, sowie die von Machtstreben geprägte Politik der großen konkurrierenden Königreiche (unter anderem Temerien, Redanien, Kaedwen und das Kaiserreich Nilfgaard). Daneben bilden Zauberer und Zauberinnen, die an jedem Königshof vertreten sind und in einflussreichen Positionen ihre eigenen Pläne verfolgen, eine weitere Fraktion im Spiel der Mächte.
Überschattet werden alle Ereignisse von der stets schwelenden Gefahr eines (erneuten) Krieges zwischen den Königreichen des Nordens und dem südlichen Kaiserreich Nilfgaard, der unter anderem bereits in den 5 Romanen tobte. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NB_1hGDuG58​


*Der Protagonist*

"Held" der Bücher sowie der ersten beiden Spiele ist Geralt von Riva, ein erfahrener und berühmt-berüchtigter Hexer. Die sogenannten Hexer sind in Sapkowskis Fantasy-Universum speziell ausgebildete und mittels Magie mutierte Monsterjäger, die sich von gewöhnlichen Menschen durch weitaus größere körperliche Stärke und Geschwindigkeit, sowie Immunität gegen Krankheiten und viele Gifte auszeichnen. Daneben sind sie auch ausnahmslos unfruchtbar - ein Umstand, der Geralt beim schönen Geschlecht für unverfängliche Abenteuer durchaus nicht unbeliebt macht... Hexer leben ähnlich den Anderlingen eher am Rande der Gesellschaft und werden zumeist mit Misstrauen betrachtet, sie sind im Allgemeinen nur so lange willkommen, wie ihre Hilfe vonnöten ist.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZATWQcO-Z4​


*Vorgeschichte*

Zu Beginn von _The Witcher 1_ kehrt Geralt ohne Erinnerung scheinbar aus dem Reich der Toten zurück - er galt etwa zwei Jahre lang als tot. Er wird in Kaer Morhen von einigen der letzten verbliebenen Hexern aufgenommen, die allesamt der Schule des Wolfs angehören, wie Geralt selbst. Kurz darauf wird die Festung von Unbekannten angegriffen und das wohlgehütete Wissen über die Mutationen zur Schaffung von Hexern wird gestohlen. Im Folgenden ist es Geralts Ziel, die Gründe für den Überfall sowie seine Urheber ausfindig zu machen, im Lauf des Spiels deckt er eine weitreichende Verschwörung auf, die das Königreich Temerien bedroht. Für seine Verdienste wird Geralt im Abspann von Temeriens König Foltest reich belohnt - im direkten Anschluss versucht jedoch ein unbekannter Auftragsmörder, König Foltest umzubringen, was Geralt verhindern kann. Der König hält sich Geralt danach als eine Art persönlichen Leibwächter, was die Ausgangssituation von _The Witcher 2_ bildet. 
Geralt befindet sich weiter inoffiziell in den Diensten von König Foltest, als dieser eine Belagerung gegen die Festung LaValette führt, um seine unehelichen Kinder aus der "Gefangenschaft" bei ihrer Mutter Louisa LaValette zurückzuholen. Die Eroberung ist auch dank Geralts Mithilfe erfolgreich - es stellt sich jedoch heraus, dass die Kinder der Köder in einer Falle für den König waren. Geralt kann nur noch mit ansehen, wie der Mörder König Foltest ermordet und danach flieht; die heraneilenden Wachen halten Geralt für den Mörder. 
Geralt landet im Verlies, aus dem er jedoch mit Hilfe des königlichen Geheimdiensts fliehen kann, um die Suche nach dem Königsmörder aufzunehmen. Im Lauf des Spiels findet Geralt (eher am Rande) mehr über seine Vergangenheit heraus und erhält erste Hinweise auf seinen Verbleib in den zwei Jahren zwischen seinem vermeintlichen Tod und seinem Wiedererscheinen. Dabei erinnert er sich auch an seine einzige Liebe, die Zauberin Yennefer von Vengerberg, die offenbar immernoch in Gefangenschaft ist. Am Ende von _The Witcher 2_ findet Geralt die Drahtzieher hinter dem Mord an König Foltest sowie weiteren Königen, doch es ist zu spät um deren Pläne zu durchkreuzen.
Im Abspann von _The Witcher 2_ beginnt eine erneute Invasion des durch Chaos und Intrigen geschwächten Norden durch das Kaiserreich Nilfgaard - dieser Krieg bildet die Ausgangssituation für den letzten Teil der Saga, _The Witcher 3 - Wild Hunt_.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yse7HDX9HUo​


Kommen wir nun also auch schon zum eigentlichen Thema des Threads - The Witcher 3! 

*Die Spielwelt*

Anders als die beiden Vorgänger wird TW3 ein open-world Titel, in dem man die Spielwelt ähnlich frei erkunden können wird wie in Skyrim oder Fallout 3. Die Größe der Spielwelt wurde dabei von CDPR als "35 mal größer als der Vorgänger" angegeben. Anders als bei Skyrim soll dennoch die Hauptstory nicht zu kurz kommen. Geralts Motivation ist dieses mal die Suche nach seiner Vergangenheit und seinem eigenen Glück, der Zauberin Yennefer.
Ein großer Teil der Spielwelt wird aus dem vom Krieg verwüsteten Niemandsland bestehen, dessen genaue Position und Ausdehnung noch nicht bekannt ist. Daneben werden die Stadt Novigrad und die rauhen Skellige-Inseln als Schauplätze dienen. Zur Überfahrt vom Festland auf die Inseln wird Geralt auf Boote zurückgreifen können. 
Um die großen Distanzen der freien Spielwelt zu überbrücken, wird es erstmals auch Pferde im Spiel geben - daneben soll aber auch Schnellreisen möglich sein.



*Erscheinungstermin*

The Witcher 3 wird voraussichtlich am 24. Februar 2015 zeitgleich für PC, PS4 und Xbox One erscheinen.
Vorbestellbar ist das Spiel schon jetzt zum Beispiel bei Amazon (Collector's und Standard-Edition) und GoG (nur Downloadversion, mit einigen digitalen Extras - Artworks, Avatare, Soundtrackstücke und Wallpaper, die sofort heruntergeladen werden können). 
Bei der Vorbestellung auf GoG erhält man außerdem eine Gutschrift für die Differenz zwischen Euro- und Dollarkurs (aktuell 11.98$ / 8.98€); einen weiteren Rabatt erhält man als Besitzer der Vorgängerspiele.

Hier bunte Bildchen die die Inhalte der Standard- sowie Collector's Edition zeigen:


Spoiler



Inhalt der Standardedition:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Inhalt der Collector's Edition: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Technik*

_The Witcher 3_ setzt auf eine runderneuerte Version von CDPR's hauseigener RedEngine, die in der neuen Fassung auf DirectX 11 setzt. Das Spiel wird unter anderem einen realistischen Tag-Nacht-Zyklus und ein dynamisches Wettersystem bieten.
Daneben werden mittels Nvidias PhysX weitere Details wie "flauschiges Fell" an virtuellen Wölfen realisiert. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JMGPKlpaIxI​
PCGH hat sich ebenfalls des Themas "Technik von The Witcher 3" angenommen und dieses Video verfasst, in dem unter anderem die Implementierung verschiedener DX11-Rendertechniken anhand von Screenshots erläutert werden:

[ctecvideo]52784[/ctecvideo]​
Diese und weitere Screenshots des Spiels (sowie einige sehenswerte Artworks) finden sich zum Beispiel hier: 
The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt: Alle Screenshots in unserer Galerie




*Gameplay*

Die Kämpfe werden weitgehend wie im Vorgänger The Witcher 2 ablaufen, Angriffe mit Stahl- oder Silberschwert werden entweder als starke oder schnelle Hiebe ausgeführt und zu Kombos aneinander gereiht. Daneben werden auch die bekannten "Zeichen" wieder an Bord sein - jedes Zeichen wird allerdings zwei verschiedene Modi spendiert bekommen und die Zaubervielfalt damit steigen.
Die Monsterjagd soll wieder einen höheren Stellenwert erhalten als im Vorgänger. Sobald man den Auftrag annimmt, ein Monster zur Strecke zu bringen, soll zunächst in einer Art Detektivmodus nach Hinweisen auf die Natur des Plagegeists gesucht werden können. Das Sammeln dieser Hinweise und die passende Vorbereitung auf den Störenfried mittels Tränken, Fallen und Schwertbeschichtungen soll hierbei ebenfalls wichtiger sein als in den Vorgängern. 
Daneben soll es in den Kämpfen die Möglichkeit geben, gezielt einzelne Partien eines Monsters anzuvisieren (ähnlich dem VATS-System aus Fallout) und auszuschalten, sofern man das nötige Wissen gesammelt hat. 
Die Monsterjagd wird dabei wohl hauptsächlich in Nebenquests eine Rolle Spielen, die allesamt rein optional sein sollen. Nebenquests werden demnach auch nicht aus simplen Hol-und-Bring Aufgaben bestehen, sondern eigene kleine Geschichten bieten, die ihrerseits wieder weiterreichende Konsequenzen haben können. 
Ein Beispiel, das auf der E3 hinter verschlossenen Türen gezeigt wurde, ist der Kampf gegen ein Waldmonster namens "Leshen" (evtl. auch Lechen oder Leshy - deutscher Name noch unbestätigt). Weitere Details zu dieser Nebenquest im Spoiler:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der (die/das  ) Leshen ist ein menschenfressendes Waldmonster, das in der Nähe eines Dorfes den Wald unsicher macht. Eine Gruppe junger Dorfbewohner möchte das Biest loswerden, während die Dorfältesten den Leshen als Schutzgeist ansehen und die gelegentlichen Menschenopfer in Kauf nehmen - hier ist eine erste Entscheidung Geralts bzw. des Spielers fällig. Akzeptiert Geralt den Auftrag, den Waldgeist zur Strecke zu bringen, kommen seine Hexersinne alias "Detektivmodus" zum Einsatz, und Informationen um die Natur des Monsters wollen gesammelt werden. Es stellt sich heraus, dass der Leshen mit einer Dorfbewohnerin in Verbindung steht, die allerdings ohne ihr Wissen "markiert" wurde. 
Diese Verbindung macht den Leshen so gut wie unbesiegbar, doch der Anführer der jungen Dorfbewohner bietet an, sich um die Frau zu kümmern... 
Geralt zieht also los, um dem Leshen den Garaus zu machen. Der Kampf selbst läuft wiederum in mehreren Stufen ab - zunächst muss Geralt verschiedene Totems vernichten, die den Leshen ebenfalls schützen. Währenddessen wird er bereits heftig von dem Monster attackiert, das seine Schutzzauber natürlich verteidigt. Sind die Totems Geschichte, kann der Leshen selbst angegriffen werden. Jedoch hat er weitere Asse im Ärmel, unter anderem kann er sich in einen Schwarm Raben verwandeln um schnell seine Position zu wechseln, oder ein Rudel Wölfe zur Hilfe rufen. Der Kampf kann daher was Länge und Schwierigkeit angeht offenbar als Bosskampf angesehen werden.
Nach getaner Arbeit kehrt Geralt ins Dorf zurück, wo einerseits Erleichterung herrscht, andererseits auch bedrückte Stimmung - die jugendlichen Hitzköpfe haben nicht nur die junge Frau, die mit dem Leshen in Verbindung stand, sondern auch gleich noch die Dorfältesten erschlagen, und die Führung des Dorfes übernommen. 
Im weiteren Spielverlauf (oder in Form einer Zwischensequenz) geht das Dorf an den Konsequenzen dieser Nebenaufgabe zugrunde - nach dem der Wald vom Leshen befreit ist, wagen sich Banditen in die Gegend, die nun das Dorf terrorisieren, und die unerfahrenen Anführer sind nicht in der Lage, für Schutz zu sorgen.


Mit sämtlichen Nebenquests soll das Spiel auf einen Umfang von gut 100 Stunden kommen, die Hauptstory alleine soll schon für 50 Stunden Unterhaltung sorgen.




*Savegame-Import*

Wie bereits in The Witcher 2 wird es zumindest am PC möglich sein, einen Spielstand aus dem vorherigen Spiel zu importieren. In welchem Umfang getroffene Entscheidungen aus den Vorgängern sich auf den Spielverlauf von _The Witcher 3 - Wild Hunt_ auswirken werden, steht dabei noch völlig in den Sternen. Bereits beim Import des Spielstands vom Ende des ersten Abenteuers von Hexer Geralt ergaben sich nur marginale Änderungen für den Spielverlauf des zweiten Teils (mehr dazu im Spoiler). 


Spoiler



So war es völlig unerheblich, welchen Pfad man im ersten Spiel gewählt hatte - Neutralität, Unterstützung der Scoiatael, Unterstützung des Ordens der Flammenrose (bzw. Siegfrieds). Im letzten Fall konnte man Siegfried im zweiten Teil wieder treffen, im Gespräch einige zusätzliche Hintergrundinformationen erfahren und sich einen kleineren Umweg durch Siegfrieds Fürsprache ersparen. 
Selbst wenn man auf dem neutralen Pfad Siegfrieds Leben verschont hatte, erschien er jedoch nicht im zweiten Teil - dafür aber ein Ritter der Flammenrose, der Geralt als "Mörder von Siegfried von Denesle" bezeichnet und attackiert. Der Import der getroffenen Entscheidungen aus dem Vorgänger kann hier also nur als sehr dürftig angesehen werden. 
Daneben konnte man sich über leicht bessere Rüstung und Waffen sowie etwas mehr Gold zum Spielstart freuen - die epischen, hart erarbeiteten Items aus dem Endgame des ersten Teils (speziell Ravens Rüstung oder das Runensihill aus Mahakam!) wurden jedoch bereits im ersten Akt durch bessere Ausrüstung überflüssig.
Der Savegameimport bietet also noch deutliches Verbesserungspotential.


Da The Witcher 2 nur auf PC und Xbox 360 erschienen ist, wird es auf der PS4 höchstwahrscheinlich zu Beginn des dritten Teils eine Frage-Antwort-Sequenz geben, um die wichtigsten Entscheidungen aus den Vorgängern nachstellen zu können. Daneben soll auch die Vorgeschichte zusammengefasst werden, um den Käufern der PS4-Version den Einstieg in die Spielwelt zu erleichtern. 
Auch für den Savegameimport von Xbox 360 auf Xbox One zeichnen sich Schwierigkeiten bei der Durchführbarkeit ab, daher ist es wahrscheinlich, dass auch die Xbox One-Version auf das gleiche System setzen wird. Schlussendlich werden auch auf dem PC längst nicht alle Spieler ein Savegame aufbewahrt haben, oder steigen ebenfalls erst mit dem dritten Teil in die Serie ein - die Implementierung dieser Mechanik zur Einführung in die Vorgeschichte und zum Nachstellen der Entscheidungen wäre deshalb auch für die PC-Version sinnvoll und begrüßenswert.



*Trailer und sonstige Videos*

Und hier zum Abschluss noch der erste Gameplaytrailer, sowie das erste Video aus dem Videotagebuch der Entwickler.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBP72aNoEa0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2HGhm0H7d68​
Cinecmatic Trailer "Killing Monsters"

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0i88t0Kacs​
Trailer von der CDPR Summer conference 2014 - muss man sehen! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hJlkMAZTEPI​

*Wichtige Links - Quellen etc.*


TW3 "Fact Sheet" - auf der E3 an Journalisten verteilt

Offizielle Homepage von CDPR und den Witcher-Spielen
...und das dazugehörige Forum (hauptsächlich englischsprachig)
Unter "Killing Monsters" gibt es jetzt den CGI-Trailer "Killing Monsters" (siehe oben) zu bewundern, in dem Geralt sich mit Monstern (der eher menschlichen Natur) befasst. Dieser Trailer steht am Ende eines Countdowns, bei dem Woche für Woche neue Häppchen über das neue Spiel enthüllt wurden, wie zum Beispiel Wallpaper mit Monstern und Regionen der Spielwelt, oder auch einzelne Titel des Soundtracks:


*Woche 1*
[Wallpaper] - Geralt im Sattel
1920x1200 | 1920x1080 | 1600x1200 

*Woche 2* 
[Musik] - Gameplay Trailer Main Theme
Download MP3 | Download WAV

*Woche 3*
[Wallpaper] - Der Leshen
1920x1200 | 1920x1080 | 1600x1200

*Woche 4*
[Musik] - The Beginning Main Theme
Download MP3 | Download WAV

*Woche 5*
[Wallpaper] - Wolfsmedaillon
1920x1200 | 1920x1080 | 1600x1200

*Woche 6*
[Wallpaper] - Ein Schlachtfeld / Das Niemandsland
1920x1200 | 1920x1080 | 1600x1200

*Woche 7*
[Wallpaper] - Geralt
1920x1200 | 1920x1080 | 1600x1200

*Woche 8*
[Wallpaper] - Fiend
1920x1200 | 1920x1080 | 1600x1200

*Woche 9*
[Wallpaper] - Geralt & unbekannte Person im Niemandsland
1920x1200 | 1920x1080 | 1600x1200

*Woche 10*
Alle bisherigen Goodies als einzelnes Zipfile




Damit will ich diesen Post erstmal beenden und gleichzeitig den Thread eröffnen, in dem zukünftig alles weitere zu TW3 zusammengetragen werden soll. Dann wünsche ich uns allen eine nicht mehr zu lange Wartezeit und spannende Diskussionen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Juli 2013)

*The Witcher 3 - Wild Hunt    -    Reviews*

Heute ist das NDA für Reviews gefallen, daher: Tests!

Konsolen:

Gamepro - 92/100

PCGames - 90/100

Gameswelt - 10/10

4Players - 90/100

Gamespot - 10/10

IGN - 9.3/10

PC:

LevelUp - 10/10

Hooked Gamers - 10/10

Ragequit.gr - 102/100 

Gamewatcher - 9.5/10

IGN - 9.3/10

Metacritic-Score: aktuell 93/100
Metacritic-*User*score: aktuell 91/100


----------



## Lios Nudin (9. Juli 2013)

Sehr gute Arbeit!


----------



## turbosnake (9. Juli 2013)

Sehr gute Arbeit.
Ich weiß ja so in etwa da es Arbeit ist einen Sammelthread zu leiten, den einen habe ich abgetreten und den anderen nie wirklich weiter geführt, auch mangels Community Interesse.

Was ich noch erwähnen würde ist das es keine Fed Ex Quests gibt und die Nebenmission auch Einfluss auf die Hauptstory haben bzw einen Zusammenhang und das die Spielzeit für die Story ca 50 Std beträgt. Komplett sollen es 100 Std  sein.


----------



## Sieben (10. Juli 2013)

Schön, dass du dich dem Sammelthread angenommen hast, M4xw0lf! Der kann ja nur Top werden und liest sich bisher echt gut.


----------



## Rizzard (10. Juli 2013)

Jetzt hat er´s tatsächlich gemacht.
Hat meine Nominierung doch was bewirkt.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. Juli 2013)

Meine Gebete wurde erhört


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. Juli 2013)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Sehr gute Arbeit.
> Ich weiß ja so in etwa da es Arbeit ist einen Sammelthread zu leiten, den einen habe ich abgetreten und den anderen nie wirklich weiter geführt, auch mangels Community Interesse.
> 
> Was ich noch erwähnen würde ist das es keine Fed Ex Quests gibt und die Nebenmission auch Einfluss auf die Hauptstory haben bzw einen Zusammenhang und das die Spielzeit für die Story ca 50 Std beträgt. Komplett sollen es 100 Std  sein.


Ich werd mir Mühe geben diesen Thread zu pflegen und neue Infos auch in den Startpost einzubauen... mal sehen ob ich die Zeit dafür auf die Dauer finden kann. Als Doktorand hat man im Allgemeinen nicht übermäßig viel davon übrig zur freien Verfügung  

Deine Anmerkungen zu den Quests hab ich eingefügt, und noch eine Beschreibung der Nebenaufgabe rund um den Waldgeist Leshen eingefügt - die Beschreibungen um den Ablauf und die Konsequenzen variieren allerdings ziemlich bei verschiedenen Quellen.



Rizzard schrieb:


> Jetzt hat er´s tatsächlich gemacht.
> Hat meine Nominierung doch was bewirkt.


Ja, da konnte ich mich dann doch nicht verweigern ^^



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Meine Gebete wurde erhört


 
Gern geschehen 

Und danke an alle für euer Lob


----------



## Sieben (10. Juli 2013)

Interessanter Spoiler  . Diese Gewissensentscheidungen liebe ich an der Reihe. Egal wie man die Sache angeht, man macht es falsch  . Hoffe diese Quest ist die "Schlechteste" von allen, weil die schon echt cool klingt  .


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. Juli 2013)

Da bin ich halt echt mal gespannt, wie viele Quests mit diesem Umfang an Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten und Konsequenzen es wirklich ins Spiel schaffen. Solche "kleinen" Stories geben dem Spieler richtig das Gefühl, die Welt zu beeinflussen, sind aber sicher unheimlich aufwendig in der Produktion... deshalb bin ich bis auf weiteres skeptisch, ob dieses Niveau vorherrscht, oder ob das eine Ausnahme ist.


----------



## Sieben (10. Juli 2013)

Ein gewisses Maß an Skepsis ist berechtigt bei einem solchen Mammutprojekt, dennoch bin mir sicher, dass die Entwickler es schaffen auch generische Quests besser aussehen zu lassen, als wir sie in Skyrim (als Beispiel) vorfinden.

Selbst eine Quest wie "Bringe mir 10 Wolfspelze" würde damit enden, dass man durch das erledigen der Wölfe ein Ungleichgewicht der Wildpopulation hervorrufen würde, welche (das Wild) anschließend die Felder der Bauern verwüsten und diese den Winter nicht überleben. Dies wird anschließend in einer Minibildersequenz dargestellt 

Dass sich einige Quest von den Abläufen wiederholen werden, wird sich sicher nicht verhindern lassen und sicher werden wir auch zum 10. Mal hinausziehen, um ein Nest Nekker oder eine Gruppe Ertrunkene verkloppen. Solange die Hauptquest nicht darunter leidet sollte alles OK sein. Hoffe persönlich, das es ein Krimi mit vielen Wendungen wird und nicht eine pompöse epische Schlacht, aber wäre auch mit nem Epos zufrieden oder einer Kombination  .


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. Juli 2013)

Sieben schrieb:


> Selbst eine Quest wie "Bringe mir 10 Wolfspelze" würde damit enden, dass man durch das erledigen der Wölfe ein Ungleichgewicht der Wildpopulation hervorrufen würde, welche (das Wild) anschließend die Felder der Bauern verwüsten und diese den Winter nicht überleben. Dies wird anschließend in einer Minibildersequenz dargestellt


 
I like your thinking ^^

Ich muss auch sagen, dass ich die töte-x-Monster-Quests in TW1 mochte - man hat die Viecher ja eh erledigt wenn man im Sumpf oder im Wald unterwegs war und konnte dafür dann schön Gold und XP einsammeln. Außerdem ist Geralt nunmal ein Monsterjäger... Monster abmurksen ist daher Teil seines Berufsbildes ^^


----------



## Rizzard (10. Juli 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Da bin ich halt echt mal gespannt, wie viele Quests mit diesem Umfang an Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten und Konsequenzen es wirklich ins Spiel schaffen.



Zuviel erwarte ich jedenfalls nicht. Die Beispiel Quest ist schon sehr gut gelungen, wenn man da so liest wie man sich vorbereiten muss, und was es dann noch für Konsequenzen mit sich bringt.
Wieviele es in diesem Umfang dann ins Spiel schaffen muss sich zeigen. Ich vermute es sind nur "ein Paar".


----------



## Cleriker (10. Juli 2013)

Auf der einen Seite sollte man davon ausgehen, dass solch gut gemachte und aufwändige quests wohl nicht an der Tagesordnung sein werden. Andererseits präsentiert man im Vorfeld nicht schon das Beste. Dann sind die Erwartungen an das Spiel auf Seiten der Spieler nämlich oft zu hoch und am Ende gibt's die Ernüchterung, selbst wenn es eigentlich immer noch ein über durchschnittliches Spiel ist.

Es bleibt also wirklich abzuwarten was da kommt.

PS: Sehr schöner Startpost, M4xw0lf!


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. Juli 2013)

Danke


----------



## Lios Nudin (10. Juli 2013)

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit der Unterstützung von Oculus Rift aus?


----------



## Rizzard (11. Juli 2013)

Falls es jemand interessieren sollte, Witcher 3 wird auf der PS4 eine Zusammenfassung der ersten beiden Teile bieten.

» The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Zusammenfassung der ersten beiden Teile soll PS4-Spieler in die Geschichte einführen by play3.de

Find ich klasse, da Playstation-Gamer eh noch kein Witcher hatten, und ich mir vermutlich eh die PS4 Version hole.


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Juli 2013)

Vermutlich wird es auch ein Frage-Antwort Spielchen geben, um die wichtigen Entscheidungen aus den Vorgängern (/dem Vorgänger - gut möglich dass Entscheidungen aus TW1 gar keine Rolle spielen) nachzustellen, da auf der PS4 ja definitiv kein Savegame-Import stattfinden wird. Bei der Xbox kommt es vermutlich auch so, weil der Savegame-Transfer von X360 zu Xbone ebenfalls unverhältnismäßig aufwendig wäre.
Möglicherweise wird das ja alles kombiniert - Nacherzählung der Story der ersten beiden Teile + festlegen der wichtigsten Entscheidungen in einer einzigen Dialog/Video/Cutscene-Sequenz.


----------



## Sieben (11. Juli 2013)

Witcher 2 gab es nur für Xbox360? Ist mir noch nie aufgefallen. "Vorgeschichte" +  "Frage und Antwort"-Spiel finde ich eine gute Idee und wäre selbst für PC von Vorteil für jene, welche keine Speicherstände mehr haben oder keine Lust haben sich einen Spielstand aus dem Netz zu besorgen bzw. Neueinsteiger.


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Juli 2013)

TW2 kam neben dem PC tatsächlich nur auf die Xbox, ja - und TW1 sowieso nur für PC. 
Und wie du sagst haben sicher längst nicht alle PC-Spieler noch Savegames, oder steigen auch einfach mit TW3 in die Serie ein... Spricht also Vieles dafür, dass so ein System auf allen Plattformen angewendet wird.

€: Das werd ich dann auch noch in den Startpost aufnehmen, heute Abend oder so.
Done.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (11. Juli 2013)

Sodele, etwas Promo für den Fred und das Video solltet ihr nicht verpassen 

The Witcher 3: Sammelthread eröffnet, Besonderheiten der PC-Version im neuen PCGH-Video

[ctecvideo]52784[/ctecvideo]


----------



## Locuza (11. Juli 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> *Technik*
> 
> Daneben werden mittels Nvidias PhysX weitere Details wie "flauschiges Fell" an virtuellen Wölfen realisiert.


Ein flauschiges Fell oder ein "bewegendes" flauschiges Fell?


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Juli 2013)

"Flauschig" soll andeuten, dass tatsächlich bewegliche Haare vorhanden sind (wird im Video ja auch gezeigt). ^^

Edit: nicht gleich zu Beginn des Videos, nicht zu vergessen! Die lassen dem Wolf das Fell erst noch wachsen im Lauf des Videos


----------



## Locuza (11. Juli 2013)

Ich sehe dort einen kahlen Wolf, dann einen flauschigen und dann bewegendes Haar. 
Mir war so, dass nur das bewegende Haar PhysX exklusiv ist.


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Juli 2013)

Für mein Empfinden ändert sich da nur die Länge des Haars, aber es wäre natürlich möglich, dass die Fellsimulation nochmal in zwei Stufen unterteilt ist, also flauschig-starr / flauschig-korrekt physikalisch berechnet. 
Mal sehen ob man da noch mehr drüber erfährt in Zukunft.

€ Hab noch mal reingehört was der Mensch dazu erzählt, und die erste Stufe ist wohl tatsächlich einfach nicht animiertes, starres Fell, das dann anschließend per GPU-Physx zum Leben erweckt wird. (Ich muss sagen, der Physx-Wolf erinnert mich etwas an Lassie in Slow-Motion, so glänzend und wogend wie sein Fell ist )


----------



## Locuza (11. Juli 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> € Hab noch mal reingehört was der Mensch dazu erzählt, und die erste Stufe ist wohl tatsächlich einfach nicht animiertes, starres Fell, das dann anschließend per GPU-Physx zum Leben erweckt wird.


 Genau so habe ich das eig. verstanden.


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Juli 2013)

Locuza schrieb:


> Genau so habe ich das eig. verstanden.


 Meine Definition von flauschig wäre damit ja trotzdem weiter gültig:


> "Flauschig" soll andeuten, dass tatsächlich bewegliche Haare vorhanden sind


----------



## Locuza (11. Juli 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Meine Definition von flauschig wäre damit ja trotzdem weiter gültig:


 Und was trifft dann bei flauschig-starr zu? 
Wenn ich den Satz lese, kommt es mir jedenfalls so vor, als dass der flauschige Wolf GPU PhysX exklusiv ist, wobei es vermutlich "nur" die dritte Stufe ist, wo sich das flauschige Fell auch bewegt und glänzt. 
Bei Gott wenn das flauschige PhysX Mittel und das flauschig-animiert PhysX Hoch ist. 
So einen hässlichen Wolf kann man ansonsten doch nicht auf nicht PhysX Leute loslassen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Juli 2013)

Das starre Fell ist halt nicht "flauschig" TM


----------



## Sieben (11. Juli 2013)

Würde sagen: flauschig-starres-Fell ist -> wie ein Kaktus der flauschig aussieht, aber du dich dran stichst  . Sieht halt nur so aus. So ein Zwischending von Textur mit Fellmuster und wirklich beweglichen Haaren.

@Locuza
Dann sind AMD-Nutzer im Vorteil, weil sie die Effekte erst gar nicht mitbekommen und der NVIDIA-Nutzer die Effekte erst umständlich deaktivieren muss, aber dadurch auch auf den restlichen PhysX-Kram verzichten müssen  .


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Juli 2013)

The Witcher Enhanced Edition gibts grad für nen Appel und n Ei: http://store.steampowered.com/app/20900/
Auch The Witcher 2 EE im Angebot: http://store.steampowered.com/app/20920/


----------



## Primer (11. Juli 2013)

Wurde eigentlich gesagt ob die "flauschigen Haare" auch bei Geralds Mähne zum Einsatz kommen? Die hin und her pendelnde Abrissbirne von Zopf hätte es ja noch am nötigsten. Siehe Tomb Raider, wenn hier auch nicht perfekt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Juli 2013)

Primer schrieb:


> Wurde eigentlich gesagt ob die "flauschigen Haare" auch bei Geralds Mähne zum Einsatz kommen? Die hin und her pendelnde Abrissbirne von Zopf hätte es ja noch am nötigsten. Siehe Tomb Raider, wenn hier auch nicht perfekt.


Wurde schon oft von den Fans im Witcherforum diskutiert, aber was offizielles gibts auch dazu noch nicht. 
Im Video sagt der Präsentator ja allerdings, dass im Spiel jede Menge fellige Oberflächen oder generell Objekte vorkommen... das gibt Spielraum für Spekulation.


----------



## Sieben (11. Juli 2013)

Sähe sicher gut aus bei Geralt, wenn es allerdings nicht so extrem wäre wie bei Lara. Ihr hätte es gut getan die Haare irgendwie "schwerer" zu machen, damit sie nicht so herum wedeln. Nach 90 Minuten Fußball sind meine Haare so nass durch Schweiß, dass sich kaum mehr was bewegt  . Und wenn Geralts Haare sich nach drei Ingametagen immer noch herumfliegen, wie frisch geföhnt, dann geht schon bissl Realismus (Ja ich weiß ist ein Spiel  ) flöten.


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Juli 2013)

Update: hab mal den Countdown "Killing Monsters" (und eine Fantastilliarde Links ^^) in den Startpost eingefügt.


----------



## Gamer090 (12. August 2013)

Mal eine kleine News zu TW3, CD Projekt RED hat auf der Webseite The Witcher 3: Killing Monsters einen Timer eingefügt der noch 1 Tag 23 Stunden 4 Minuten läuft zum Zeitpunkt beim posten.

Man kann auch Goodies runterladen die aber nur die Screenshots und das eine Musikstück sowie den Trailer enthalten die man schon vorher runterladen konnte. 

Es kann sein das diese Mini-Seite dann abgeschaltet wird um den Spielern nicht zu viel zu verraten, wenn der Timer auf 0 ist melde ich mich wieder hier.


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. August 2013)

Ja, habs auch schon gesehen. Da hier nicht viel los war in letzter Zeit, hab ichs noch nicht eingefügt.

€dit: so, hab die letzten Wallpaper und das Gesamtpaket eingefügt. Morgen um 20.00 kommt dann das große Finale, was auch immer es sein wird


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. August 2013)

So, nachdem es einen Leak gab, ist der Trailer bereits JETZT veröffentlicht worden - und im Startpost zu finden


----------



## Rizzard (14. August 2013)

Der Trailer ist zwar ganz gut gemacht, aber ein Gameplay Trailer hätte mir mehr gefallen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. August 2013)

Allerdings. Ich hätte gerne in-game Material gesehen, von mir aus von genau so einer Situation, noch lieber aber von der Monsterjagd.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (14. August 2013)

Bart steht ihm nicht


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. August 2013)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Bart steht ihm nicht


 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Deal with it.


----------



## Sieben (15. August 2013)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Bart steht ihm nicht


 
Vielleicht basteln die Entwickler wieder einen Friseur/Barbier ins Spiel ein  .

@ M4xw0lf: Coole Shader


----------



## Primer (16. August 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Is it you....Snake? Nice sunglases by the way.


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. August 2013)

Neues Bildmaterial von der Gamescom: Gamescom: New High-Res Screenshots from The Witcher 3 | Analog Addiction


----------



## Rizzard (21. August 2013)

Neues Material ist immer die reinste Folter.
Und der Release dauert noch so ewig.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. August 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Neues Bildmaterial von der Gamescom: Gamescom: New High-Res Screenshots from The Witcher 3 | Analog Addiction


 
Danke für die Screenshots  einfach tolle Screenshots  



Rizzard schrieb:


> Neues Material ist immer die reinste Folter.
> Und der Release dauert noch so ewig.


 
Meinst du mir Folter weil du das Spiel immer mehr willst, aber es einem ewig vorkommt bis es endlich kommt?


----------



## Rizzard (22. August 2013)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Meinst du mir Folter weil du das Spiel immer mehr willst, aber es einem ewig vorkommt bis es endlich kommt?


 
Exakt.


----------



## Rizzard (25. August 2013)

Könnte evtl neu sein.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-MZvg3guKK4


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. August 2013)

Erste Concept Arts von King of the Wild Hunt und einem Wild Hunt Reiter:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Numero uno ist mir etwas zu sehr Sauron... 

Übrigens hat TW3 keinen einzigen (!) Gamescom-Award abgestaubt - offenbar wurde das Spiel im Vorfeld nicht dazu eingereicht, eine andere Erklärung kann es nicht geben.


----------



## Rizzard (27. August 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Übrigens hat TW3 keinen einzigen (!) Gamescom-Award abgestaubt - offenbar wurde das Spiel im Vorfeld nicht dazu eingereicht, eine andere Erklärung kann es nicht geben.



Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
W3 bekommt nichts, und Titanfall gewinnt die Rubrik "Next Gen Game".^^
War W3 überhaupt auf der Gamescom vertreten?


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. August 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
> W3 bekommt nichts, und Titanfall gewinnt die Rubrik "Next Gen Game".^^
> War W3 überhaupt auf der Gamescom vertreten?


 
Aber hallo, was meinst du wo die Bilder aus meinem letzen Post herkommen?


----------



## Zeus18 (27. August 2013)

Hab mir den Trailer bei der Gamescom reingezogen, der Hammer das Game. Kommt das auch für die  Next Gen Ps4 raus!


----------



## Rizzard (28. August 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Aber hallo, was meinst du wo die Bilder aus meinem letzen Post herkommen?



Aber W3 war für den Privatmann nicht zum anspielen da?
Hab zumindest noch nirgends gelesen das jemand Witcher 3 auf der Gamescom toll fand.
Die Frage ist eben ob überhaupt eine spielbare Demo vorhanden war, und wenn ja vermutlich nur für die Presse.


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. August 2013)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Aber W3 war für den Privatmann nicht zum anspielen da?
> Hab zumindest noch nirgends gelesen das jemand Witcher 3 auf der Gamescom toll fand.
> Die Frage ist eben ob überhaupt eine spielbare Demo vorhanden war, und wenn ja vermutlich nur für die Presse.


 
Ja, spielen konnte mans nicht, das stimmt. Die Presse hat dagegen wieder einiges gezeigt bekommen. Für die Fans gabs Witcher 3 T-Shirts ^^ Aber immerhin sogar in verschiedenen Größen


----------



## seekerm (20. September 2013)

Händler scheinen wohl Informationen bezüglich des Preises bekommen zu haben, denn zumindest bei MMOGA und gameware.at lässt sich Witcher 3 bereits "erwerben" 
Letzterer gibt den Release mit dem 15.Januar 2014 an.... Da ich beide Läden nicht nutze ist schwer zu sagen was davon stimmen soll.
Auch listen unter anderem Saturn un Alternate schon alle drei Versionen(PS4/XBOXONE/PC).


----------



## Cleriker (20. September 2013)

Vielleicht verticken die ja schon "early previews" von rapidshare und Konsorten?!


----------



## BabaYaga (20. September 2013)

Super Thread. Alles schön zusammengefasst. THX!
Freu mich schon sooooo auf das Game


----------



## Zeus18 (13. Oktober 2013)

Boar, ich freue mich schon ganz arg auf das Game.


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Oktober 2013)

Amazon.com: The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Windows (Select) Standard Edition: Video Games
Möglicherweise der Releasetermin? 30. September 2014... Tjoa, da dauert das Warten wohl noch seine Zeit.


----------



## Zeus18 (17. Oktober 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Amazon.com: The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Windows (Select) Standard Edition: Video Games
> Möglicherweise der Releasetermin? 30. September 2014... Tjoa, da dauert das Warten wohl noch seine Zeit.


 
Aha, ist dass wirklich der offiziele release? Bin skeptisch!


----------



## Cleriker (18. Oktober 2013)

Nein, das macht Amazon oft wenn der Termin noch nicht bekannt ist, der Hersteller aber sagt es würde demnächst erscheinen. Das wird irgendwann nochmal angepasst. War schon bei einigen Produkten so, die ich da vorbestellt habe. Zuletzt bei "Der große Getsby", für meine Frau. Als er gelistet war stand etwas von August 2014 dort. Einen Monat später ein Datum von in ein paar Wochen. ABwarten lautet hier die Devise. Das sagt uns zumindest, dass sie im Endspurt sind und das Spiel in geraumer Zeit fertigstellen.


----------



## RavionHD (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich hoffe auf Frühjahr 2014, dann kommen mit Watch Dogs, eventuell GTAV für den PC und The Witcher 3 richtig gute Spiele.

30 September 2014 wäre wirklich sehr spät.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Oktober 2013)

Ich rechne wieder mit Mai rum.


----------



## Zeus18 (18. Oktober 2013)

Achso ok. Hoffentlich kommen GTA und The Witcher nicht direkt hintereinander. Da sollte schon ne Lücke sein.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2013)

Vor April kommt es nicht.
Und weder WD noch GTA V sind Konkurrenten.


----------



## RavionHD (24. Oktober 2013)

Der Frühling wird schon was werden:

Watch Dogs, The Witcher 3, Titanfall, eventuell nochmal GTAV.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2013)

> Watch Dogs, The Witcher 3, Titanfall, eventuell nochmal GTAV.


Egal, Geil, Egal und Egal bzw erledigt. 
Und so grandios war GTA V nicht das ich es mir  nochmal antue.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Oktober 2013)

Der Publisher ist übrigens Namco Bandai,


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. Oktober 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CDPR hat heute noch einmal bekräftigt, dass TW3 vom Start weg ohne DRM angeboten wird, egal ob man sich die Retailbox oder den GoG-Download holt (Steam ist natürlich Steam und daher ist die dort gekaufte Version wie immer an den Account gebunden und an den Steamclient gekettet).
No DRM in The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt – an open letter to the community | CD Projekt RED's Official Blog


----------



## Primer (30. Oktober 2013)

Cool, ich nehme die Steam Version. CDP hat sich den Vollpreis mit fast maximaler Marge (GoG machts wohl besser) redlich verdient.


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. Oktober 2013)

Primer schrieb:


> Cool, ich nehme die Steam Version. CDP hat sich den Vollpreis mit fast maximaler Marge (GoG machts wohl besser) redlich verdient.


 
Argh! Die korrekte Antwort lautet: "Cool, ich nehme die *GoG*-Version"!!! (Oder die Box, wenn man was zum anfassen mag  )


----------



## Rizzard (30. Oktober 2013)

Box, what else.

Kam jetzt aber auch nicht überraschend.


----------



## Primer (30. Oktober 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Argh! Die korrekte Antwort lautet: "Cool, ich nehme die *GoG*-Version"!!! (Oder die Box, wenn man was zum anfassen mag  )



Jaja GoG. Ich will nur keine 5 Accounts. Aktuell 3 reichen mir schon vollkommen. Und Anfassen ist ja schön und gut, aber wohin damit, wenn der Zauber verlogen ist!? Auf dem Abstellgleis der Wohnwand habe ich leider keinen Platz. Dort haben sich Kerzen und massenhaft IKEA Deko Kram breit gemacht, das hat man eben davon wenn man was zum anfassen mag....


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. Oktober 2013)

Primer schrieb:


> Jaja GoG. Ich will nur keine 5 Accounts. Aktuell 3 reichen mir schon vollkommen. Und Anfassen ist ja schön und gut, aber wohin damit, wenn der Zauber verlogen ist!? Auf dem Abstellgleis der Wohnwand habe ich leider keinen Platz.


 
Wenn du dir ein Spiel bei GoG gekauft hast, kannst du dir auch die Installationsdatei auf DVD Brennen oder auf ein internes oder externes Datengrab schaufeln, danach deinen Account löschen und TROTZDEM jederzeit das Spiel wieder installieren. Ziemlich cool, oder? Das ist DRM-Freiheit.


Primer schrieb:


> Dort haben sich Kerzen und massenhaft IKEA Deko Kram breit gemacht, das hat man eben davon wenn man was zum anfassen mag....


Hehe, das kenn ich doch - ich muss meine Spieleboxen auch immer verteidigen gegen Umdekorationsversuche


----------



## Rizzard (30. Oktober 2013)

Unverkäufliche Spiele schmeiß ich nach ein paar Jahren einfach weg, wenn ich mir sicher bin das ich sie nicht mehr brauche.
In dem Sinne war ich noch nie ein Nostalgiker.


----------



## turbosnake (30. Oktober 2013)

Ich behalte alles. Abgesehen von Pokemon Gelb  habe ich das auch und bei dem Spiel ärgere ich mich jetzt das ich es nicht mehr habe.
Wird auf jeden Fall blind als Box gekauft, egal ob es überall 0 Punkte oder überall 10 bekommt. Auf die Presse gebe ich nichts mehr.


----------



## Primer (30. Oktober 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wenn du dir ein Spiel bei GoG gekauft hast,  kannst du dir auch die Installationsdatei auf DVD Brennen oder auf ein  internes oder externes Datengrab schaufeln, danach deinen Account  löschen und TROTZDEM jederzeit das Spiel wieder installieren. Ziemlich  cool, oder? Das ist DRM-Freiheit.
> 
> Hehe, das kenn ich doch - ich muss meine Spieleboxen auch immer verteidigen gegen Umdekorationsversuche


 
Nix da, Werbung funktioniert hier nicht

Du hast allen ernstes versucht die Boxen zu verteidigen!? Armer irrer
Ich  darf nur noch Blu Rays rein stellen und das auch nur begrenzt. ....Eine  neue gute Serie kommt .... eine alte geht (in den Karton oder E-bä).
Andererseits, ich muss die Wohnung auch nicht mit unzähligen Medien zu pflastern. Ist schon nicht ganz verkehrt so zu verfahren.




Rizzard schrieb:


> Unverkäufliche Spiele schmeiß ich nach ein paar Jahren einfach weg, wenn ich mir sicher bin das ich sie nicht mehr brauche.
> In dem Sinne war ich noch nie ein Nostalgiker.


 
Umweltverschmutzer!


----------



## sahak2010 (3. November 2013)

Auf welchen Charakter freut ihr euch am meisten ? Triss, Shani oder Yennefer.


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. November 2013)

Ciri


----------



## RavionHD (3. November 2013)

sahak2010 schrieb:


> Auf welchen Charakter freut ihr euch am meisten ? Triss, Shani oder Yennefer.


 
Geralt.


----------



## sahak2010 (3. November 2013)

Bobi schrieb:


> Geralt.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## coroc (9. November 2013)

So, ich häng mich auch mal rein  

Ich hab mir letzens den 2. Teil zugelegt und der fesselt mich schon. Ich freu mich auf den 3. Teil wie ein kleines Kind auf Weihnachten


----------



## RavionHD (9. November 2013)

coroc schrieb:


> So, ich häng mich auch mal rein
> 
> Ich hab mir letzens den 2. Teil zugelegt und der fesselt mich schon. Ich freu mich auf den 3. Teil wie ein kleines Kind auf Weihnachten


 
Der zweite Teil ist schlichtweg genial!

Ich freue mich wie ein Irrer auf Teil 3, da wird garantiert die CE vorbestellt!


----------



## turbosnake (11. November 2013)

Hier gibt es ein Interview mit Michał Krzemiński, dem Senior Art Producer Witcher 3: The Wild Hunt interview - the power of PS4 and the evolution of the action RPG -- PlayStation Universe

Hier gibt es noch was zu lesen http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2013-11-06-seeing-red-the-story-of-cd-projekt


----------



## RavionHD (22. November 2013)

Ein Teaser der verkündet dass CD Project am 7 Dezember einen neuen Trailer zeigt:

World Premiere Witcher 3: Wild Hunt Teaser

Die ein kurze Wasserszene in Sekunde 4 sieht ja verdammt beeindruckend aus.


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. November 2013)

Das mit dem Wasser ist uralt - aber der Teaser enthält doch ein paar neue großartige Dinge: 

SUMPF 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



KAMPF




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Biest ist offenbar ein Mantikor. Und wie geil dieser Sumpf aussieht - sowas hab ich in TW2 doch schmerzlich vermisst, im Vergleich zum ersten Teil. Hype!


----------



## Rizzard (24. November 2013)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Und wie geil dieser Sumpf aussieht - sowas hab ich in TW2 doch schmerzlich vermisst, im Vergleich zum ersten Teil. Hype!



War auch mein erster Gedanke. Hat ähnlichen Flair wie der Sumpf im ersten Teil. Nicht so diese Bonbon Optik vom Zweiten.


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. November 2013)

Ja, dieses dreckige macht die Atmosphäre in TW1 so authentisch. Die Hütten aus dem Sumpf in TW1 sahen so dermaßen echt aus, mit den moosigen Holzschindeln auf den eingesunkenen Dächern - und auf dem neuen Screenshot sieht das wieder sehr ähnlich aus. Das wird gut ^^


----------



## turbosnake (28. November 2013)

The Witcher 3: What is a next-gen RPG? • Articles • Eurogamer.net
Noch mehr Infos, das was ich gelesen habe lass sich sehr gut.


> I don't see a major power difference. The memory is very different but I already said that before. Pure computation power, if you just measure that, there's no major difference.


Tja, auch sie meinen das es zwischen ONE und PS4 keinen großen Unterscheid gibt und ich muss Suda51 recht geben das die Spiele entscheiden und nicht die HW.


> The studio's mantra is to make 18-plus games that will cover topics not suitable for younger audiences.





> Like in real life," he added. "You see a girl on the street: usually she's not naked, doesn't wear a bikini in the middle of the street. When you invite her to your apartment maybe you will see it, right? So this approach


Mal keine nackten Frauen. zumindest nicht auf der Straße^^


> The consequences in our games are not immediate," said Szamalek, "so when you do something you learn about what happened because of that later on, so that you cannot simply reload and try a different option. We definitely want players to take responsibility and feel responsible for what they do in the game."


----------



## RavionHD (7. Dezember 2013)

War heute nicht diese VGX Veranstaltung? Angeblich sollte man da The Witcher 3 Gameplayszenen sehen.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Dezember 2013)

0 Uhr (GMT +1).


----------



## Rizzard (8. Dezember 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iuN-g0FSDaU

Trailer | The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt | VGX Awards 1080p - YouTube


----------



## turbosnake (10. Dezember 2013)

Noch was zum Soundtrack


> Portions of the music in the game will focus on the raw emotion of traditional Slavic instruments and songs to convey the brutality and violence of the world.To achieve this goal the audio team has been recording using traditional and historic instruments with amazing bands like “Percival”, who are masters in this area, to achieve a truly authentic and powerful sound.


The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt – VGX Trailer | CD Projekt RED's Official Blog


----------



## sahak2010 (25. Dezember 2013)

Was denkt ihr, reicht eine GTX 780Ti für Witcher 3 auf Ultra.


----------



## Low (25. Dezember 2013)

Keine Ahnung?!?


----------



## sahak2010 (30. Dezember 2013)

The Witcher 3 geleakte gameplay Witcher 3 LEAKED Gameplay !! - YouTube


----------



## Rizzard (27. Januar 2014)

Angeblich soll "bald" der Release bekannt gegeben werden.
Bei diesem Mammutprojekt kann man aber sicherlich von Q3/Q4 ausgehen.
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Release-Termin wird bald enthüllt; Veröffentlichung »definitiv« noch 2014 - News - GamePro.de

Die Gamestar hat auch einen etwas größeren Bericht geschrieben.
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt (PC) in der Vorschau - GameStar.de


----------



## Cleriker (27. Januar 2014)

Danke für die Links. Erst mal lesen...


----------



## sahak2010 (29. Januar 2014)

Neue Screenshots

http://wpc.4d7d.edgecastcdn.net/004...alt_travels_through_war_ravaged_territory.png
http://wpc.4d7d.edgecastcdn.net/004...sterious_swamps_are_often_full_of_dangers.png
http://wpc.4d7d.edgecastcdn.net/004...u_never_know_what_waits_around_the_corner.png


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. Januar 2014)

Oh. Mein. Gott. 
-> Augasmus!


----------



## sahak2010 (29. Januar 2014)

Mich erinnert ja der Screenshot, auf dem man die Stadtmauern erkennen kann, unheimlich an das Umland von Wyzima. Klar ist der Glaube ans Ewige Feuer weiter verbreitet und wird auch besonders in Novigrad gepflegt, aber neben dem kleinen Schrein erinnern mich sowohl die Vegetation als auch die Brücke linker Hand an die temerische Hauptstadt, ebenso die Form der Türme. Ich bin ja mal tierisch gespannt, wann endlich mal genauer umrissen wird, wo Wild Hunt denn nun spielen wird.


----------



## Clay2008 (31. Januar 2014)

Ich freue mich riesig auf den dritten Teil. Ich spiele gerade den zweiten Teil zum dritten mal, bin gerade im zweiten Akt. Habe nach ca. 260 Stunde Skyrim ein altes Savegame "gefunden" und einfach mal wieder mitten im ersten Akt weitergespielt. War von diesem Spiel sofort wieder gefangen. Einzigstes Problem, dass ich schon immer hatte, sind die regelmäßigen Abstürze (Ich habe eine STEAM-Version). sogar beim löschen alter Savegames stürzt das Spiel einfach ab (crash to desktop). Hoffentlich bringen die Jungs von CD Project RED dies im dritten Teil hin.


----------



## ImNEW (5. Februar 2014)

Clay2008 schrieb:


> Ich freue mich riesig auf den dritten Teil. Ich spiele gerade den zweiten Teil zum dritten mal, bin gerade im zweiten Akt. Habe nach ca. 260 Stunde Skyrim ein altes Savegame "gefunden" und einfach mal wieder mitten im ersten Akt weitergespielt. War von diesem Spiel sofort wieder gefangen. Einzigstes Problem, dass ich schon immer hatte, sind die regelmäßigen Abstürze (Ich habe eine STEAM-Version). sogar beim löschen alter Savegames stürzt das Spiel einfach ab (crash to desktop). Hoffentlich bringen die Jungs von CD Project RED dies im dritten Teil hin.


 
Spielst du auf Deutsch? Wenn ja, dann ändere mal die Sprache allgemein auf Englisch. Hat mir geholfen. Und ich habs auch über GOG installiert Habe auch die Steamversion. Leider ist mein Problem momentan, dass ich wenn sterbe, ich meine Saves nicht mehr laden kann


----------



## latschen (22. Februar 2014)

Habe mir auch gerade noch mal den zweiten Teil geladen und werde ihn zum x-mal durchspielen.Dann wird es wohl mit den dritten Teil soweit sein.


----------



## Galford (11. März 2014)

Witcher 3 erscheint nicht vor Februar* 2015*



> Consequently, we have set the release of _The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt_ for February 2015.


 

https://www.cdprojekt.com/en/Press_Room/Aktualnosci,news_id,2148

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt won’t release until February 2015 | VG247


----------



## Rizzard (11. März 2014)

Wollt's grad Posten.

Somit kommt bei mir DA:I zuerst dran.


----------



## TheNoseman (11. März 2014)

:/ Noch so lange...aber wenns dadurch besser wird, immer gern


----------



## Primer (11. März 2014)

Na dat is aber ne mächtige Verschiebung....schade.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. März 2014)

Galford schrieb:


> Witcher 3 erscheint nicht vor Februar* 2015*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
War gerade auf der Suche ob es schon einen Artikel davon gibt, eigenartigerweise nicht aber PCGH hat das Datum doch geändert auf der Spielseite.


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. März 2014)

Hmpf. Mist. Aber war beim versprochenen Umfang des Spiels realistischerweise zu erwarten... Nuja, was lange währt, wird endlich gut. Und wehe wenn nicht


----------



## Rizzard (12. März 2014)

Primer schrieb:


> Na dat is aber ne mächtige Verschiebung....schade.



Kommt drauf an.
Ein angepeilter Termin 2014 hätte ja auch gut und gerne der November sein können.
In dem Fall hat sich das Spiel um 3 Monate verschoben. Die Verschiebung würde sich somit im Rahmen halten.


----------



## Aldrearic (12. März 2014)

Jop. Nun November oder Irgendwann 2014 ist keine so lange Wartezeit als auf 2015 irgendwann. Ich denke CDP wird die Zeit nutzen.


----------



## Primer (12. März 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an.
> Ein angepeilter Termin 2014 hätte ja auch gut und gerne der November sein können.
> In dem Fall hat sich das Spiel um 3 Monate verschoben. Die Verschiebung würde sich somit im Rahmen halten.


 
Na ursprünglich pfiffen die Spatzen doch Mai14 vom Dach. Hätte ja mit August gerechnet. Aber unabhängig vom Termin, es ist trotzdem noch ein Jahr hin....


----------



## turbosnake (18. März 2014)

Die Hauptgeschichte von Witcher 3 ist fertig, genauso wie das Gameplay und die Welt.
Sie arbeiten jetzt am folgenden:
- weiteren Sidequests 
-Optimierung  der Engine 
-Verbesserung der Grafik Assets, Effekt, Animationen und des Sounds
-Aufnahme der Dialoge in allen Sprachen

Neben dieses Gründen ist auch die geringere Konkurrenz ein Grund für die Verschiebung. Genauso wird das dann mehr Leute geben die eine PS4 oder ONE haben. Dazu soll auch die Marketing Kampagne die richtige Zielgruppe ansprechen.

http://www.dsogaming.com/news/cd-pr...storyline-complete-redengine-3-optimizations/


----------



## Primer (18. März 2014)

Gibts dieses Jahr überhaupt noch ernstzunehmende Konkurrenz in Form von "Mittelalter" Rollenspielen?


----------



## Aldrearic (22. März 2014)

Ich vermute in diesem Jahr nicht. Mir fällt nur noch gerade Kingdom Come Deliverance ein für 2k15.


----------



## Roundy (5. April 2014)

So, die spielwelt soll noch größer werden...
The Witcher 3: Spielwelt noch größer als angenommen? - Entwickler mit neuen Gerüchten

Irgenwie hatte ich so 20% mehr als skyrim in erinnerung und nicht 3x so groß?!
hab ich da was verpasst?

Das teil wird so der hammer *freu*
Gruß


----------



## Cleriker (5. April 2014)

Hoffentlich. Das füllen war schon immer das Problem, nicht der Platz.


----------



## Aldrearic (6. April 2014)

Hoffentlich wird es bis dahin nicht leblos sein bei dem Platz. Da braucht es auch Tiere, Landschaften etc die sie hoffentlich nicht in einem Standard Editor generieren lassen und dann noch hinterher ein wenig aufploieren.
Ich hatte auch 20% mehr in Erinnerung und nicht an diese Grösse Gedacht.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (12. April 2014)

Oha:


*Rumor: The Witcher 3 Running At 900p on PS4 & 720p on Xbox One, GTX780Ti Pushes 35-45fps At Max Settings*



> According to Gametech, The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt is a very demanding title; a title that a single GTX 780Ti struggles to run when higher levels of AA are enabled. As the Russian gaming website noted, the PC version runs currently with all its bells and whistles enabled (plus 8xMSAA) with 35-45fps on a GTX 780Ti at 1080p. Naturally, a single 780Ti is able to hit the 60fps sweet spot in its current form provided MSAA is lowered.
> 
> [Quelle: http://www.dsogaming.com]



Falls die PC Anforderungen stimmen sollten ist das imo i.O.


----------



## Cleriker (12. April 2014)

Oha. Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt. Entweder ist es sehr gut optimiert, oder aber es ist doch nicht so hübsch, wie bisher gehofft. Wenn man überlegt, dass es noch ein Jahr dauert, bis es rauskommt, wird es das erste witcher, dass man zur Veröffentlichung ohne High End Modell spielen kann.
Bei the witcher 2 waren mit meiner 6970oc gerade mal ca. 30fps möglich, aber bei 4xMSAA. Da waren aber auch die Treiber schon da. Hier in dem Vorabtest, ja definitiv nicht. 
So wie ich das verstanden habe, wollten sie doch, dass es ruhig mehrere Jahre dauern kann, bis man es mit allem an, anständig spielen kann!?


----------



## Aldrearic (12. April 2014)

Oha. Dann wird die 290 auch Probleme haben das flüssig darzustellen. Und das auf 1080p auf einem PC? Mag ich fast nicht glauben. Dann *kann* es bis zur Refresh Generation dauern (R9 490 und gtx980) bis es wirklich flüssig zu spielen ist. Betonung liegt auf kann.

Womöglich kann es auch noch schlecht optimiert sein im jetzigen Zustand.


----------



## Roundy (13. April 2014)

Ihr müsst euch aber ma die daten für unsere konsolenfreunde anschauen: ps4 30fps @900p und Xbox 30fps @720p, 
Dazu kommt dass die grafikquali der niedrigsten stufe des pcs entsprechen soll
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - 900p auf der PS4 und nur 720p auf der Xbox One?
Gruß


----------



## Roundy (6. Mai 2014)

so leute hab grad noch was gefunden... 
bin jetzt zu faul das zusammenzufassen, lests euch durch ist interessant:
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Vorschau - Aus Liebe zur Epik » games.ch
Gruß


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Mai 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> so leute hab grad noch was gefunden...
> bin jetzt zu faul das zusammenzufassen, lests euch durch ist interessant:
> The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Vorschau - Aus Liebe zur Epik » games.ch
> Gruß


 
Ausführlicher und schöner Bericht, danke dir Roundy 

Im Artikel steht, das wir wissen was mit Liebe gemeint ist im Spiel, ich hatte da nicht an Liebe zum Detail oder sonst was gedacht sondern an Triss.


----------



## Rizzard (7. Mai 2014)

Wirklich netter Artikel, der wie erwartet die Wartezeit nur noch unerträglicher macht.
Wenn es in W3 um Jenefer geht, was ist dann eigentlich mit Triss?
Sorry Baby, ich such mir wieder meine alte Flamme.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Mai 2014)

Hihi, ich hab auch erst an was anderes gedacht.


----------



## TheNoseman (7. Mai 2014)

Nach alter Tradition könnte es da mehrere geben, also warum nicht beide


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Mai 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wirklich netter Artikel, der wie erwartet die Wartezeit nur noch unerträglicher macht.
> Wenn es in W3 um Jenefer geht, was ist dann eigentlich mit Triss?
> Sorry Baby, ich such mir wieder meine alte Flamme.


 
Tjoa, das hat CDPR etwas verkackt, indem sie im dritten Teil Yennefer als seine große Liebe übernommen haben, aber in den ersten beiden Spielen Triss mehr oder weniger als Dauergefährtin etabliert haben... in den Büchern hatte Geralt nämlich nie was mit Triss.
Tatsächlich hatte Triss in TW1 viel mehr charakterliche Ähnlichkeit mit Buch-Yennefer als mit Buch-Triss.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Mai 2014)

Soweit ich mich erinnere hatten die in Kaer Morhen mal was. Und sogar in den Büchern stand Triss irgendwie auf Geralt. Und dieser hat ja häufiger, wenn sich seine Wege mit Jennefer getrennt haben, sich woanders vergnügt.


----------



## Roundy (15. Mai 2014)

soo... keine weitere verschiebung mehr: The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Es wird keine weiteren Verschiebungen geben
hoff ich jetzt einfach das das stimmt, aber bevors verbuggt wird sollen sies von mir aus auch noch bis 2016 auf schieben..
Gruß


----------



## TheNoseman (15. Mai 2014)

Na dann ist die Entwicklung hoffentlich schon weit fortgeschritten


----------



## DerDoofy (19. Mai 2014)

Hey Leute,

ich weiß die Informationen sind rar, und Einschätzungen werden nur wage sein, aber glauben die Spiele- und Hardwareveteranen unter euch, dass ich den dritten Teil der Witcher-Reihe mit folgenden Komponenten flüssig spielen können werde, wenn ich in Full HD und maximalen Grafikeinstellungen spiele, dafür aber mit keinem oder maximal dem geringstmöglichen AntiAliasing?

i5-4570
Radeon R9 270x

Ein Titel, den spielen zu können mir sehr am Herzen liegt. Sollte das nicht möglich sein, kann ich das Aufrüsten fast schon vergessen.


----------



## Primer (19. Mai 2014)

Ist natürlich nur ne Einschätzung, aber ich würde nicht davon ausgehen mit einer 270X in maximalen Details durchschnittlich 30FPS zu schaffen. "Richtiges" AA schon gar nicht. Da sollte man wohl mindestens was um die 280X drinnen haben, wenn nicht gar mehr. Die CPU sollte aber locker reichen.
Wenn du speziell auf W3 abzielst, warte bis zum Release und rüste dann die GPU hoch, das bringt dir am meisten fürs Geld. Wenn der Schuh jetzt trotzdem drückt, schau dich mal nach einer gebrauchten HD 7970 GHz um.


----------



## DerDoofy (19. Mai 2014)

Danke, für den Rat. Momentan würde ich gerne DayZ flüssig spielen können. Also leider drückt der Schuh wirklich schon etwas.


----------



## turbosnake (20. Mai 2014)

> "We are treating all gamers equally"
> Marcin Iwinski


Witcher 3 dev vows: "no exclusive content for any platform" • Eurogamer.net
Sie wissen einfach wie man es richtig macht und schmeißen keine Köder aus.


----------



## Roundy (21. Mai 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Witcher 3 dev vows: "no exclusive content for any platform" • Eurogamer.net
> Sie wissen einfach wie man es richtig macht und schmeißen keine Köder aus.



Wollt ich auch grad reinstellen 
Endlich mal ein studio dass den spieler und nicht den maximalen Profit als wichtigstes erachtet...
Respekt. 
Gruß


----------



## DerDoofy (22. Mai 2014)

Als Skyrim in mir das Verlangen und die Freude nach bzw. an einer riesigen offenen Spielewelt geweckt hat, habe ich mich an den zweiten Teil von The Witcher herangetraut. Im Vorfeld habe ich über das Spiel viele positive Dinge gelesen, im Nachhinein, weil mir das Spiel wahnsinnig gefiel, über das Entwicklerteam bzw. das Entwicklerstudio. So bin ich inzwischen der Meinung, dass die Leute von CD Projekt mit einer besonderen Leidenschaft am Werke sind. Wenn ich mir die Screenshots zum dritten Teil anschauen, und diese auf mich wirken lasse, bekomme ich Gänsehaut. Es ist weniger wegen der Grafik, die ich persönlich schon im zweiten Teil wesentlich ansprechender fand als die aller anderen Rollenspiele, die ich bisher gespielt habe, es ist viel mehr die wahnsinnige Detailverliebtheit. Sie vermitteln einen enormen Realismus, der mich seht tief in das Spiel eintauchen lassen wird. 

In Skyrim wirkten die einzelnen Schauplätze doch sehr repetitiv. Dieselben Gebäudestrukturen in den verschiedensten Orten. Wirklich markant waren nur wenige Städte. Markath zum Beispiel, das aber auch ein Beispiel für die mangelnden Details der Städte in Skyrim darstellt. Einsamkeit und Winterhelm boten einen gewissen Realismus und entweder eine schöne Optik (Einsamkeit) oder einen gewissen Charme (Winterhelm dank engen verwinkelten Gassen). Im Screenshot, den ich angehängt habe, geht im Vergleich sofort hervor, dass CD Projekt hier eine wesentlich realistischere Location kreiert hat. Wo in Skyrim oft nur links und rechts die Baukasten-Häuser platziert wurden, erwecken Trailer und Screenshot von Witcher 3 den Eindruck, dass man von der Stadt förmlich umarmt wird. Wer nicht nach oben blickt, dem entgehen zahlreiche Details und dem bleibt vor allem die vielfältige Architektur der bislang zu sehenden Städte (Stadt) verborgen.

Ich denke allerdings, dass selbst wenn Witcher 3 die Wertungen von Skyrim, Oblivion und Co übersteigen wird, wir doch irgendwo den ein oder anderen Kompromiss finden werden. Eine Welt, die inzwischen sogar dreimal so groß wie Skyrim sein soll, und dazu noch mit derart detailreichen Städten und enormen mit Story gefülltem spielerischen Inhalt? Wie soll das möglich sein? So glaube ich, dass nicht alle Gebäude begehbar sein werden, was aber auch dem Charakter eines sehr ernsthaften und erwachsenem Rollenspiel entspräche. Man könnte argumentieren: Warum sollte Geralt denn in jedes beliebige Haus steigen können? Vielleicht werden Gebäude sinnvoll und logisch durch Entscheidungen, durch Handlungen zugänglich. Vielleicht bietet der Mann, angenommen er ist kein Armer, auf dem Screenshot, Geralt Obdach, wenn dieser ihm das Leben rettet? Oder vielleicht erhält er wann immer Bedarf besteht eine warme Mahlzeit, weil er einer alten Frau ihren im Wald verschwundenen Mann ausfindig gemacht hat? Das wären Lösungen mit denen ich sehr gut leben könnte. 

Wie ist eure Meinung hierzu, glaubt ihr, dass in den großen Städten sämtliche Häuser begehbar sein werden?

Keineswegs glaube ich, dass CD Projekt wortakrobatisch Dinge verspricht oder suggeriert, die dann ganz anders in Erscheinung treten werden. Wenn CD Projekt von einer Welt spricht, welche die dreifache Größe Skyrims besitzt, dann denke ich nicht, dass hiermit eigentlich nur gemeint ist, dass es eine identisch große Welt gibt, die sich allerdings durch bestimmte Handlungen im Spiel maßgeblich verändert. Ein Beispiel wäre eine enorme Verwüstung der Spielewelt. Gewissermaßen würde so nur ein anderer Texturteppich über die Welt gezogen, ohne dass reelle Spielgröße hinzugewonnen wäre. Doch womöglich wird CD Projekt der Natur einen großen Raum schenken, dass Wälder eine realistische Größe erhalten, oder unbegehbare Bergreihen Platz für sich beanspruchen. Optisch wäre das sicher sehr schick, und wenngleich hier kein zusätzlicher begehbarer Weltfleck geschaffen wäre, so könnten die Bergreihen oder auch große Seen zumindest das Reisen erschweren und somit die Spielzeit steigern.Generell glaube ich, wird ein Großteil der Welt auch aus See und Meer bestehen.

Wie ist eure Meinung zu diesem Punkt? Wie glaubt ihr wird CD Projekt diese enorme Weltgröße realisieren? Erwartet ihr hier Trickserei?


----------



## Rizzard (22. Mai 2014)

Auf der E3 wird eine 45 minütige Demo vorgeführt.
Ich vermute es könnte aber nur für geladene Gäste sein.

Hoffen wir mal das davon auch was der Öffentlichkeit zu teil wird.

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - 45 Minutes Gameplay Preview Event Scheduled For E3 | N4G




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerDoofy (22. Mai 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Auf der E3 wird eine 45 minütige Demo vergeführt.
> Ich vermute es könnte aber nur für geladene Gäste sein.
> 
> Hoffen wir mal das davon auch was der Öffentlichkeit zu teil wird.
> ...



Wann findet die E3 denn statt?


----------



## turbosnake (22. Mai 2014)

10–12 Juni


----------



## DerDoofy (22. Mai 2014)

Prima, dann stehen ja einige schöne Sachen bald auf der Matte. Die Fußball WM, neue Infos zu Witcher 3, und und und.


----------



## Rizzard (29. Mai 2014)

Am 05. Juni geht's los, noch vor der E3.

The Witcher 3: Wilde Jagd: Pre-Event noch vor der E3 2014)


----------



## Gamer090 (29. Mai 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Am 05. Juni geht's los, noch vor der E3.
> 
> The Witcher 3: Wilde Jagd: Pre-Event noch vor der E3 2014)


 
Tolle News, Danke dir  

Ich hoffe die Collectors Edition kann bald Vorbestellt werden, die MUSS ich einfach haben.


----------



## MG42 (1. Juni 2014)

Ich hoffe nicht dass sie Teil 3 nicht vermurksen.

Teil 1 und 2 ist teilweise zu schlauchig für meinen Geschmack, ein Remake der ersten beiden wäre nicht schlecht, mit einer offeneren Welt, und mit einen besseren Bewegungssystem (Teil 1), es kotzt an Geralt wie ein Schienenfahrzeug durch die Welt zu schieben und keine 10 cm hohen Absätze herunterspringen zu können. 

Da es mich seh reizt je mindestens 2 mal Teil 1 und 2 mit anderen Entscheidungen erneut durchspielen, aber einzig das bescheuerte Bewegungssystem (v. a. Teil 1) übelst angekotzt, Geralt != stark eingeschränktes Schienenfahrzeug, 10 cm hohe Absätze konnte man nicht überspringen und MUSSTE riesige Umwege in Kauf nehmen. Also Teil 1 mit kleineren Änderungen das Spielverbessern :
die Größe der Kapitelebenen beibehalten und offen begehbar, ohne lästiges Nachladen, und fast das komplette nutzen auf Dächer steigen
Bewegungs- und Kampfsystem auf den Stand von Teil 3 bringen

Das wärs einfach.


----------



## Roundy (3. Juni 2014)

hast du dir mal etwas über das spiel durchgelesen?
das soll open world werden, also nix mit schlauchlevel, und ich hoffe auch mal dass unser hexer endlich das hüpfen lernt 
ansonsten vertrau ich cdRED da jetzt mal voll und drück die daumen 
ich will endlich zocken 
Gruß


----------



## Kinguin (3. Juni 2014)

ich erwarte ebenfalls the witcher 3 und hoffe auf ein tolles dark fantasy rpg  (dragon age und die anderen rpgs dieses jahr lassen mich irgendwie kalt)
allerdings ist openworld und eine gute story schwierig zu kombinieren,skyrim zb ist ein tolles rpg ,hat aber soviel tiefe wie nen babybecken 
andere rpgs wiederum bieten ne gute story (wobei die von bioware nutzen sich allmählich ab) ,haben aber wenig freiheit

kenne bis dato kein rpg,welches beide ansätze ausreichend erfüllt


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juni 2014)

Da die Gegner auf einem Niveau bleiben sind einige Gebiete am Anfang wohl kaum bis gar nicht zu erreichen, dadurch hat man die Möglichkeit die   die Welt gerade am Beginn recht gut einzuengen.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Juni 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Da die Gegner auf einem Niveau bleiben sind einige Gebiete am Anfang wohl kaum bis gar nicht zu erreichen, dadurch hat man die Möglichkeit die   die Welt gerade am Beginn recht gut einzuengen.


 
Was genau meinst du mit "einem Niveau" ? Werden die Gegner im Verlauf des Spiels etwa nicht stärker?


----------



## Rizzard (4. Juni 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du mit "einem Niveau" ? Werden die Gegner im Verlauf des Spiels etwa nicht stärker?



Ich vermute Gegner haben von Beginn an gewisse Stärken, die sie die ganze Zeit über beibehalten. Die Gegner skalieren quasi nicht mit deinem Level.
Es gibt also leichte und schwere Gegner. Wenn du in ein Gebiet mit zu schweren Gegner kommst, wirst du kaum Land sehen (ähnlich wie in Dark Souls).
Von daher gliedert sich auch ein Open World Game automatisch in Anfangsgebiete und spätere Gebiete.


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Juni 2014)

Genau. Beispiel dafür: Gothic. Gegenbeispiel: Oblivion.


----------



## Rizzard (5. Juni 2014)

Ich setz hier mal noch nen Link für den Stream heute Abend rein.

The Witcher® 3: Wild Hunt


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Juni 2014)

Gleich gehts los....


----------



## Rizzard (5. Juni 2014)

Ich kann die Seite nicht mal laden.


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Juni 2014)

Hier sollte es gehen: CD Projekt RED & GOG.com Conference on Livestream

Und los gehts!


----------



## Rizzard (5. Juni 2014)

Ok mein obiger Link ging jetzt doch.


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Juni 2014)

5% Nachlass auf die CE wenn man TW1 und 2 besitzt. (Oder jeweil 5%?)


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Juni 2014)

CIRI!


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Juni 2014)

Bäm, ich vorbestellte.


----------



## Rizzard (5. Juni 2014)

Aha, ein neuer Client^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Juni 2014)

25. Februar 2015... lange hin


----------



## Rizzard (5. Juni 2014)

Also der Trailer sah schon ziemlich gut aus, aber ich finds stellenweise immer noch zu farbenfroh.


----------



## RavionHD (5. Juni 2014)

Der Trailer ist einfach nur unnormal geil:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlpcsCBV6d4


----------



## Rizzard (5. Juni 2014)

Fangt schon mal an aufzurüsten bzw zu sparen.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Juni 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Aha, ein neuer Client^^


 Was für ein neuer Client?


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Juni 2014)

GoG bringt einen optionalen Client... dessen Sinn sich mir noch nicht völlig erschlossen hat ^^


----------



## Gamer090 (5. Juni 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Der Trailer ist einfach nur unnormal geil:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlpcsCBV6d4


 
Stimme dir zu 200% zu, DIESES Game wird einfach nur Geil, mich wundert aber immer noch welche Hardware da nötig sein wird. Mal sehen wie lange es noch dauert bis da was Offizielles kommt.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Juni 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> GoG bringt einen optionalen Client... dessen Sinn sich mir noch nicht völlig erschlossen hat ^^


 Freedom of Choice, die Kunden wollten es und es wird optional geliefert.

Fragt sich nur wann man die Retail vorbestellen kann.


----------



## Memphys (5. Juni 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Freedom of Choice, die Kunden wollten es und es wird optional geliefert.
> 
> Fragt sich nur wann man die Retail vorbestellen kann.


 
Bin auch schon am warten... Amazon hat X1 und PS4 gelistet, PC aber noch nicht ._.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (5. Juni 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Fragt sich nur wann man die Retail vorbestellen kann.


 
Am besten noch eine CE!


----------



## turbosnake (5. Juni 2014)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Am besten noch eine CE!


 Die will ich haben, mal hoffen das sie nicht zu teuer wird.


----------



## earlcrow (5. Juni 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

könnt ihr bei amazon schon bestellen? bei mir gibts die Seite nicht und ich find auch kein Link?

VERDAAAAMMMT will die CE bestellen ahhhh ^^^^


----------



## turbosnake (5. Juni 2014)

Einige haben Adleraugen und das am Ende des Trailers erspäht


> We missed you!
> 
> Today we got a look at the third trailer for the witcher 3 wild hunt. We hope you liked it!
> 
> ...


http://forums.cdprojektred.com/threads/30065-Trailer-hidden-message-new-info


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Juni 2014)

Mir scheint, ich muss auch den Startpost mal wieder auf Vordermann bringen... 
Nuja, am Wochenende werd ich wohl Zeit dazu haben.


----------



## Roundy (6. Juni 2014)

Soo leute vorbestellen 
http://www.amazon.de/gp/aw/d/B00KNZO54O/ref=redir_mdp_mobile?tag=pcgh-21
Haut rein, ich will endlich zocken 
Gruß


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Juni 2014)

Ist der Inhalt der  Konsolen CE gleich wie derjenige der PC CE ?

Ich weiss nicht ob ich  mir bis zum Release einen passenden PC leisten kann.


----------



## Roundy (6. Juni 2014)

Jab die haben sich extra gegen exklusive inhalte ausgesprochen 
Aber der pc lohnt sich, auf der ps4 wird die niedrigste Detailstufe @900p und 30fps zu spielen sein, bei der xbox one die niedrigste Detailstufe @720p und 30fps...
Also pc 
Gruß


----------



## Cleriker (6. Juni 2014)

Was ist denn nun in der CE? Weiß das jemand?


----------



## Roundy (6. Juni 2014)

Ist noch nicht bekanntgegeben, soll aber in Kürze nachgereicht werden 
Dafür haben wir jetzt den 24.02.15 fett im Kalender anzustreichen 
Gruß


----------



## turbosnake (6. Juni 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ist der Inhalt der  Konsolen CE gleich wie derjenige der PC CE ?


 Nein ist er nicht.
Dort ist eine BD drin und keine DVDs.


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Juni 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Nein ist er nicht.
> Dort ist eine BD drin une keine DVDs.


 
Wirklich ? Ganz sicher?  

Ich meinte sonst den Rest wie die Boni, da gibt es oft verschiedene Versionen, nicht so schlimm wie bei WD aber es gibt sie schon.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Juni 2014)

Das macht sie eben nicht und die Boni in den 3 Version sind alles keine Ingame Inhalte.
Ich überlege immer noch ob ich die CE nehme oder nicht.


----------



## Kinguin (6. Juni 2014)

Ich kann persönlich nix mit collector editions anfangen ^^ 
werd mir wohl die standard edition vorbestellen


----------



## Primer (6. Juni 2014)

Wollen die bei Amazon wirklich 140€ für die CE haben!? Gibts da ne Lebensgroße Triss dazu oder so? Ist ja schon happig.

Da die CE somit ausscheidet und nur die Plastikhülle bleibt, investiere ich lieber bei Steam. Da kommt bei CDP genau das an was sie auch verdient haben, nämlich fast* das Maximum meines Geldes.

*sry kein GOG Account, ein Hauch Kompromiss muss da leider sein


----------



## Framinator (6. Juni 2014)

handgemalte Figur und so weiter. Das hat seinen Preis. Am Ende ist das aber OK. Schon lange nicht mehr so auf ein Game gewartet. Am Ende ist das ein Sammlerstück. Das steigt im Wert.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Juni 2014)

Primer schrieb:


> *sry kein GOG Account, ein Hauch Kompromiss muss da leider sein


Mach dir doch einfach einen.


----------



## Framinator (6. Juni 2014)

Der Preis geht da voll in Ordnung weiss garnicht was es da zu diskutieren gibt. Entweder man schlägt zu oder nicht. Ich sehe da sogar ne Wertsteigerung drin:O


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Juni 2014)

140€ ist nicht ein normaler Preis für eine CE, aber es lohnt sich schon und bei mir bin ich mir auch am überlegen.
Die Figur von Geralt ist schon etwas das ich haben will und ENDLICH mal eine Figur die nicht einfach da steht.


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Juni 2014)

Hab den Erscheinungstermin und Links zum Vorbestellen und Bildchen von den Inhalten der Standardedition / Collector's Edition in den Startpost gebaut. Und den göttlichen Trailer


----------



## RavionHD (7. Juni 2014)

The Witcher 3 ist jetzt auch auf Steam erhältlich (für gerade mal 44 Euro), und prompt ist das Spiel auf Platz 6 der Topseller obwohl es erst in 9 Monaten kommt.


----------



## Kinguin (7. Juni 2014)

Ich überlege ,ob ich mir die standard edition als retail  oder bei steam vorbestellen soll


----------



## RavionHD (7. Juni 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ich überlege ,ob ich mir die standard edition als retail  oder bei steam vorbestellen soll


 
Ich würde mir gerne die Retail holen, jedoch bin ich vermutlich extrem ungeduldig und werde mir wahrscheinlich die Steam Version holen um um Punkt Mitternacht spielen zu können.


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Juni 2014)

Ich hab schon bei GoG vorbestellt, weil der "Preorder now!"-button mein Hirn kurzzeitig ausgeschalten hatte - aber eigentlich will ich erstens nicht 20-30 GB durch meine DSL-6000 Leitung tröpfeln lassen, und zweitens mag ich Spieleschachteln und Handbücher - ich muss schließlich TW 1, 2 & 3 nebeneinander im Regal aufreihen . Werd ich wohl also rückgängig machen.


----------



## DerDoofy (8. Juni 2014)

Mich stört, dass die Steamversion halt eine rein digitale ist. Und The Witcher 3 ist es mir definitiv wert die Collectors-Edition zu stemmen - auf den Kaufpreis bezogen.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (8. Juni 2014)

Gerade hier ist es doch sehr grotesk die Steam Version zu holen.


----------



## RavionHD (8. Juni 2014)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Gerade hier ist es doch sehr grotesk die Steam Version zu holen.


 
DRM ist mir eigentlich ziemlich egal, verkaufen tu ich meine Spiele eh nie, da diese sowieso absolut kaum einen Wert mehr haben.


----------



## Rizzard (8. Juni 2014)

Witcher 3 kommt mir nur Retail ins Haus.


----------



## ryzen1 (8. Juni 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> DRM ist mir eigentlich ziemlich egal, verkaufen tu ich meine Spiele eh nie, da diese sowieso absolut kaum einen Wert mehr haben.


 
Wann konnte man denn das letzte mal ein PC Spiel verkaufen?^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Juni 2014)

The Witcher 1 hab ich gebraucht gekauft


----------



## Kinguin (8. Juni 2014)

Also ich denke ich werde zur Basis Retail greifen und dann auch noch zum release tag - das letzte mal war dies bei darksiders 2 und skyrim 
Ich freue mich einfach auf das Spiel,und gebe den Entwicklern die Chance.
Ich hoffe einfach auf ein tolles Finale (abgeschlossene Spiele finde ich eh besser,als Spielereihen die ständig weitergehen)

Zum Thema DRM : 
Also um ehrlich zu sein ist mir das egal,ich verkaufe eh nie meine Spiele.
Solange ich die Spiele auch offline zocken kann ,find ich DRM ok - digital hat zb durch steam und co den vorteil,dass die Spiele schnell im Preis sinken (Key shops,Sales)
Ich weiss,dass ist doof für die Entwickler,aber um ehrlich zu sein, manche Spiele hätte ich mir nie geholt,wenn sie nicht im Sale gewesen wären.
Hat alles Vor und Nachteile,muss jeder für sich abschätzen  Ausserdem regt man sich dann nicht so sehr über einen Fehlkauf auf.


----------



## Cleriker (8. Juni 2014)

DRM finde ich auch okay, solange es bei einer online Registrierung bleibt. Ich habe weder Lust mir vorschreiben zu lassen, welchen patch ich wann installiere, noch das komplette Spiel saugen zu müssen.

Das ging mir schon bei SC2 so dermaßen auf die Nüsse, das ich das schon locker ein Jahr nicht mehr gestartet habe.


----------



## BabaYaga (8. Juni 2014)

Die hauen selbst bei der Standard Version so viel cooles Zeug drauf, da ist es fast schon etwas doof wenn man zum selben Preis nur den Key kauft. 
DRM frei find ich super, auch wenn mich Steam ja auch nicht stört aber in dem Fall wird die CE gekauft. Einfach weil ich sie super finde und CD Projekt Red supported gehört für das was sie tun und WIE sie es tun ^^


----------



## ThomasHAFX (8. Juni 2014)

Weiß jemand ob diese Zaubersprüche die man in Witcher 2 hat erweitert wurden oder so ... ich hab Witcher 2 gerade angefangen und finde irgendwie das es sehr weniger sind ... oder wird das im Verlauf des Spiels noch ausgebaut oder lernt man da noch neue hinzu ...


----------



## BabaYaga (8. Juni 2014)

Aard
Yrden
Igni
Quen
Axii

sind die Zeichen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Juni 2014)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob diese Zaubersprüche die man in Witcher 2 hat erweitert wurden oder so ... ich hab Witcher 2 gerade angefangen und finde irgendwie das es sehr weniger sind ... oder wird das im Verlauf des Spiels noch ausgebaut oder lernt man da noch neue hinzu ...


 
Eigentlich ist das Gegenteil der Fall - in TW2 hast du alle 5 Zeichen von Anfang an. In TW1 musstest du sie noch alle im Spielverlauf entdecken.


----------



## Aldrearic (9. Juni 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich hab schon bei GoG vorbestellt, weil der "Preorder now!"-button mein Hirn kurzzeitig ausgeschalten hatte - aber eigentlich will ich erstens nicht 20-30 GB durch meine DSL-6000 Leitung tröpfeln lassen, und zweitens mag ich Spieleschachteln und Handbücher - ich muss schließlich TW 1, 2 & 3 nebeneinander im Regal aufreihen . Werd ich wohl also rückgängig machen.


 
Bei mir dasselbe. Hirn ausschalten, CE bestellen. Auch wenn ich kein Problem hab mit der Leitung 30GB zu laden. Nur gerade bei TW gehört einfach Retail ins Regal. Schade dass sie keine Würfel beilegen, die hätt ich gerne gewollt.


----------



## Nemesis_AS (9. Juni 2014)

Ich hab mir auch Samstag mal gleich die CE bestellt. 
Zwar leicht gegen jede Vernunft, aber bei dem Spiel will ich das Komplette Paket


----------



## ThomasHAFX (9. Juni 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist das Gegenteil der Fall - in TW2 hast du alle 5 Zeichen von Anfang an. In TW1 musstest du sie noch alle im Spielverlauf entdecken.


  Meinte die ja von Witcher 2, sind ja sehr wenig fürn Hexer.... lernt der den im Laufe der Story auch noch andere Dinge ?


----------



## ryzen1 (9. Juni 2014)

Ich hätte ja mal wieder Lust auf ne Boxed Version.

Aber...ich hab kein Laufwerk


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Juni 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja mal wieder Lust auf ne Boxed Version.
> 
> Aber...ich hab kein Laufwerk


 
Als ob ein DVD Laufwerk so teuer wäre


----------



## Aldrearic (9. Juni 2014)

DVD Laufwerk kriegst du mittlerweile billig hinterher geschmissen 
Sollte mir eigentlich auch mal n neues holen^^


----------



## Roundy (9. Juni 2014)

10€ leute... das bekommta dann auch noch zusammen 
Gruß


----------



## Rizzard (9. Juni 2014)

Habt ihr das Gameplay grad auf der E3 Vorführung gesehen?
Nicht schlecht.


----------



## Cleriker (9. Juni 2014)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Meinte die ja von Witcher 2, sind ja sehr wenig fürn Hexer.... lernt der den im Laufe der Story auch noch andere Dinge ?


 
Wenn ich mich nicht irre, sucht man sich das am Anfang vom Spiel aus. Also wie wichtig tränke brauen im Spiel ist...


----------



## RavionHD (9. Juni 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Habt ihr das Gameplay grad auf der E3 Vorführung gesehen?
> Nicht schlecht.


 
Ja, hier ist er nochmal:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7rgbdTTbxs


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Juni 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Ja, hier ist er nochmal:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l7rgbdTTbxs


 
Danke dir, bin beeindruckt auch wenn es nur kurz war.

Mehr,Mehr,Mehr, bitte


----------



## Roundy (9. Juni 2014)

ohh verdammt wie ich mich freue...
gehe ich recht in der annahme, dass dat janze auf ner xbox one vorgeführt wurde?
Gruß


----------



## RavionHD (9. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> ohh verdammt wie ich mich freue...
> gehe ich recht in der annahme, dass dat janze auf ner xbox one vorgeführt wurde?
> Gruß


 
Kann auch PC mit Controller gewesen sein.
Ist ja typisch.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (9. Juni 2014)

Man muss aber sagen das Witcher 2 schon richtig geil aussieht... habs ja erst vor kurzen angefangen ... Sprecher sind spitze ... ich finds top ... ich vermiss halt bisal die hexerfähigkeiten und so ... aber naja ..


----------



## Roundy (10. Juni 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Kann auch PC mit Controller gewesen sein.
> Ist ja typisch.



Hab da nicht so drauf geachtet, nur weil da so fett xbox stand 
Es ging mir eigentlich um die graphik, da das was wir da jetzt gesehen haben laut infos nur die niedrigste Detailstufe der pc version darstellen soll oder?
Und auch nur @720p...  wie geil dat wird 
Gruß


----------



## RavionHD (10. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Hab da nicht so drauf geachtet, nur weil da so fett xbox stand
> Es ging mir eigentlich um die graphik, da das was wir da jetzt gesehen haben laut infos nur die niedrigste Detailstufe der pc version darstellen soll oder?
> Und auch nur @720p...  wie geil dat wird
> Gruß


 
Also wenn das die niedrigste Stufe gewesen sein soll, dann geb ich mich damit zufrieden, das sah ja richtig gut aus.


----------



## Roundy (10. Juni 2014)

Jop http://www.pcgames.de/The-Witcher-3...der-PS4-und-nur-720p-auf-der-Xbox-One-1117352
das wird soo über...
Gruß


----------



## ko11oRBLIND (11. Juni 2014)

heyho community. 
bin auch gerade dabei 1 und 2 nochmal in angriff zu nehmen. da ich den 1er teil aber schon gefühlte 20 mal bis zu dem zeitpunkte gespielt habe, wo anfangs der geisterwolf erscheint, wollte ich fragen ob vllt jmd ein savegame hat dass er mir zukommen lassen könnte.
wäre super - wie gesagt: iwo nach dem man diesen geisterhund gekillt hat und man richtung stadt kommt. freu mich auf eine PN ^^
greets


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Juni 2014)

ko11oRBLIND schrieb:


> heyho community.
> bin auch gerade dabei 1 und 2 nochmal in angriff zu nehmen. da ich den 1er teil aber schon gefühlte 20 mal bis zu dem zeitpunkte gespielt habe, wo anfangs der geisterwolf erscheint, wollte ich fragen ob vllt jmd ein savegame hat dass er mir zukommen lassen könnte.
> wäre super - wie gesagt: iwo nach dem man diesen geisterhund gekillt hat und man richtung stadt kommt. freu mich auf eine PN ^^
> greets



Ein Wolf und ein Hund ist nicht ganz das selbe , falls du die Bestie meinst dann bist du aber ganz am Anfang des Spiels. 
 Ist es überhaupt erlaubt hier Savegames hochzuladen? Bzw geht das überhaupt?


----------



## RavionHD (11. Juni 2014)

Roundy schrieb:


> Jop The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - 900p auf der PS4 und nur 720p auf der Xbox One?
> das wird soo über...
> Gruß


 
Das Spiel ist schlichtweg ein PC Spiel, dass man bei Konsolen mit allem runter muss wundert da natürlich nicht.
Wobei ich eher auf 1080P 30fps für Playstation 4 und 900p und 30fps für Xbox One ausgegangen bin.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Juni 2014)

The Witcher 3 Stage Demo E3 2014

Interview auf Englisch und weitere Gameplayszenen. 

The Witcher 3 Gameplay Demo IGN Live E3 2014

Weiteres Interview und weitere Gameplayszenen.


----------



## ko11oRBLIND (11. Juni 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ein Wolf und ein Hund ist nicht ganz das selbe , falls du die Bestie meinst dann bist du aber ganz am Anfang des Spiels.
> Ist es überhaupt erlaubt hier Savegames hochzuladen? Bzw geht das überhaupt?


 
sry - meinte natürlich den geisterhund   schreib manchmal etwas blödsinn wenn ich schnell in der arbeit hier reinschau ;D

ja also ich weiß dass das ziemlich früh ist, allerdings möchte ich mir die questerei in diesem gebiet ersparen und dort weitermachen wo ich damals aufgehört habe. wenn du möchtest können wir gerne per pn weiterschreiben - melde dich einfach kurz wenn du möchtest.

glaube aber save games untereinander auszutauschen ist nicht verboten - muss ja nicht hier im forum passieren.

greets


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Juni 2014)

ko11oRBLIND schrieb:


> sry - meinte natürlich den geisterhund   schreib manchmal etwas blödsinn wenn ich schnell in der arbeit hier reinschau ;D
> 
> ja also ich weiß dass das ziemlich früh ist, allerdings möchte ich mir die questerei in diesem gebiet ersparen und dort weitermachen wo ich damals aufgehört habe. wenn du möchtest können wir gerne per pn weiterschreiben - melde dich einfach kurz wenn du möchtest.
> 
> ...


 
Savegames von TW1 habe ich nicht mal mehr, weil ich schon vor langem den PC neu aufsetzen musste.


----------



## gorgi85 (11. Juni 2014)

Wenn eine 780ti nur 40 fps schafft bei 1080p, wird es auf jeden Fall ein Hardwearefresser. Allerdings sollte das nicht überraschen, finde das war vorrauszusehen.


----------



## Cleriker (11. Juni 2014)

Das war nicht nur vorherzusehen, das war so erwünscht! Jedenfalls von mir.


----------



## RavionHD (11. Juni 2014)

Eine GTX 780ti schafft The Witcher 3 laut Aussagen der Entwickler in @max Details FullHD und 8 MSAA in 35-45 fps in unoptimierter Fassung.
Das hört sich nach sehr guter Optimierung an.
Demnach wird man schon mit einem Mittelklassesystem schon in @max Details spielen wenn man nur auf SMAA stellt und lediglich die Schatten auf "Hoch" statt "Ultra" stellt.


----------



## Cleriker (11. Juni 2014)

Ich hoffe, es gibt wieder übersampling. Weiß da einer was?


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Juni 2014)

Wollte Heute bei Gamestop die CE vorbestellen und der Verkäufer sagte mir das es entweder Ausverkauft sei oder erst noch ins Sortiment aufgenommen wird. Die normale Edition war schon im Sortiment aufgeführt, aber die ist mir zu klein. 

Hat jemand mal bei GameStop vorbestellt und die sind dort alle weg oder kommen die erst noch?


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Juni 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, es gibt wieder übersampling. Weiß da einer was?


 
Es werden alle möglichen AA-Modi an Bord sein (angekündigt ist auch TXAA für Geforcianer), die Chancen stehen also nicht schlecht.


----------



## VikingGe (11. Juni 2014)

> Demnach wird man schon mit einem Mittelklassesystem schon in @max Details spielen wenn man nur auf SMAA stellt und lediglich die Schatten auf "Hoch" statt "Ultra" stellt.


Was die Grafikkarte angeht, wär das super, das sind auch die Einstellungen, mit denen man heute auf ner Mittelklasse-GPU praktisch alles spielen kann - allerdings habe ich viel eher die Befürchtung, dass das ganze doch recht CPU-lastig wird, und da wirds dann langsam kritisch.


----------



## seekerm (13. Juni 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wollte Heute bei Gamestop die CE vorbestellen und der Verkäufer sagte mir das es entweder Ausverkauft sei oder erst noch ins Sortiment aufgenommen wird. Die normale Edition war schon im Sortiment aufgeführt, aber die ist mir zu klein.
> 
> Hat jemand mal bei GameStop vorbestellt und die sind dort alle weg oder kommen die erst noch?


 Stand jetzt ist CE amazon exklusiv in Deutschland.


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Juni 2014)

seekerm schrieb:


> Stand jetzt ist CE amazon exklusiv in Deutschland.


 
Danke dir, finde ich doof das die anderen nichts abbekommen haben und das Amazon alle hat.


----------



## Shona (13. Juni 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Danke dir, finde ich doof das die anderen nichts abbekommen haben und das Amazon alle hat.


frag doch einfach mal bei CD Projekt Red nach


----------



## seekerm (14. Juni 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Danke dir, finde ich doof das die anderen nichts abbekommen haben und das Amazon alle hat.


 Wieso orderst du nicht aus einem anderem Land, wenn dir amazon nicht passt? Schließlich ist das Spiel, welches geliefert wird, das selbe und kommt mit allen Sprachversionen unabhängig vom Land in dem du es erwirbst.


----------



## Valdasaar (14. Juni 2014)

Ist Witcher 3 auch bei Steam als DRM freie Version erhältlich?


----------



## Roundy (14. Juni 2014)

so weit ich weiß nicht, ist halt an deinen steam acc gebunden.
Gruß


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Juni 2014)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe soll es zum einen eine Version TW3 geben die an Steam gebunden ist und, sofern man zum Release über GoG kauft, halt eine die völlig DRM frei ist.
Wie das bei den Ladenversionen aussieht weiß ich nicht.


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Juni 2014)

Valdasaar schrieb:


> Ist Witcher 3 auch bei Steam als DRM freie Version erhältlich?


 
Natürlich nicht, Steam ist schließlich DRM. Läuft dann also nur, wenn du bei Steam angemeldet bist und Steam an hast.


----------



## Kinguin (15. Juni 2014)

Wovor ich allmählich Angst habe ist ,das es an seinem hype zerbricht :s

Also nicht falsch verstehen,jedes Spiel braucht sowas ,aber manchmal kann zuviel davon schaden
Vllt kaufen sich viele das Spiel erwarten ein mega Spiel und dann bricht der Shitstorm los wenn es nicht perfekt ist

Das Spiel wird sicher sehr gut ,freue mich selber,aber ich bin mir sicher,dass es anfangs Schwierigkeiten haben wird 
Bestelle es mir dennoch vor ,bin auch gehypt aber bleibe noch bei aller Freude realistisch


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Juni 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Wovor ich allmählich angst habe iat das es an seinem hype zerbricht :s
> 
> Also nicht falsch verstehen,jedes Spiel braucht sowas ,aber manchmal kann zuviel davon schaden
> Vllt kaufen sich viele das Spiel erwarten ein mega Spiel und dann bricht der Shitstorm los wenn es nicht perfekt ist


 
Ich rechne sogar fest damit. Witcher- und CDPR-Fans wissen, dass die Spiele beim Anwender reifen, durch (Content)Patches und Enhanced Editions. Durch den Megahype um TW3 werden aber tonnenweise Ottonormalkäufer das Spiel kaufen, die Startschwierigkeiten und Bugs und Glitches dann nicht so gelassen hinnehmen wie die alten Witcher-Hasen.


----------



## RavionHD (15. Juni 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich rechne sogar fest damit. Witcher- und CDPR-Fans wissen, dass die Spiele beim Anwender reifen, durch (Content)Patches und Enhanced Editions. Durch den Megahype um TW3 werden aber tonnenweise Ottonormalkäufer das Spiel kaufen, die Startschwierigkeiten und Bugs und Glitches dann nicht so gelassen hinnehmen wie die alten Witcher-Hasen.


 
Also ich habe bei The Witcher 2 bei zweimaligem Durchspielen keinen einzigen Bug gefunden.


----------



## Cleriker (15. Juni 2014)

Viel eher werden sich wohl wieder einige über zu hohe Anforderungen aufregen, obwohl sie gerade mal 4xSSAA aktiviert haben...


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Juni 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Also ich habe bei The Witcher 2 bei zweimaligem Durchspielen keinen einzigen Bug gefunden.


 
Ich hab TW2 ab day one gespielt, und es gab schon hier und da Verbesserungsbedarf. Ganz am Anfang gabs ja sogar noch den Securom-Dreck, der auch noch Performance gefressen hat.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Juni 2014)

Ich weiss nicht ob ihr diese Aktion von Amazon schon kennt, aber ihr bekommt KOSTENLOS ein Witcher Comic zur CE dazu.

Ich habe mir gerade die CE bestellt auch wenn die 140€ teuer sind, ich MUSS es einfach haben.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Juni 2014)

Ja 140 Euro ist schon nicht wenig Geld, aber leider nur zu gerechtfertigt für TW3. Schade nur das die Jungs von CDProjekt nicht mehr von der Summe sehen, verdienen täten Sie es wenn TW3 so gut wird wie es anscheinend wird.


----------



## RavionHD (17. Juni 2014)

Hier mal ein Zitat von einem CDProject Entwickler für The Witcher 3 zu den Konsolen:
The Witcher 3 - Release-Verschiebung wegen Performance-Problemen - News - GameStar.de

Ich zitiere:
»Wir hatten eigentlich erwartet, dass es überhaupt nicht auf Konsolen läuft. Die Framerate lag nicht mal in der Nähe des akzeptablen Bereichs. Erst kürzlich, vor wenigen Monaten, haben unsere Programmierer ein neues Streaming-System entwickelt, das ausschließlich die direkte Umgebung der Spielfigur lädt, jetzt läuft es schon weitaus flüssiger.«

  

Ich sehe schon, werde schöne 25fps in 900p in @High Details ohne AA auf der Playstation 4.


----------



## Rizzard (17. Juni 2014)

> der Programmierer ließ aber durchblicken, dass zum ursprünglich  geplanten Release im Oktober dieses Jahres wohl keine Version - auch die  PC-Version nicht - in einem flüssigen, ruckelfreien Zustand gewesen  wäre



TW3 muss einfach noch optimiert werden.
Wenn man das Spiel auf der PS4 nicht hin bekommt, fress ich nen Besen. Aber gut, von CDPR erwarte ich in der Hinsicht auch nicht viel. Viel Erfahrung haben sie in dem Bereich vielleicht nicht unbedingt. Der Entwickler hatte meist nur den PC zu bedienen, und da geht vieles einfach über Rohleistung.


----------



## ryzen1 (17. Juni 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Zitat von einem CDProject Entwickler für The Witcher 3 zu den Konsolen:
> The Witcher 3 - Release-Verschiebung wegen Performance-Problemen - News - GameStar.de
> 
> Ich zitiere:
> ...


 
Na das würde ich mal für dich nicht hoffen. Sofern die 7870 in deinem Profil stimmt, solltest du wohl auf gute Grafik mit stabilen 30Fps auf der PS4 hoffen.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (18. Juni 2014)

Ich würde mir ja wieder eine Making of CD wünschen wo man Einblicke in die Entwicklung eines so großen Spieles sieht und wie die Leute so daran arbeiten, sowas find ich schöner als ein Artwork Book


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Juni 2014)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Ich würde mir ja wieder eine Making of CD wünschen wo man Einblicke in die Entwicklung eines so großen Spieles sieht und wie die Leute so daran arbeiten, sowas find ich schöner als ein Artwork Book


 
Sowas gibt es doch sicher im Internet zu finden, da extra eine DVD beizulegen wäre zwar nett, aber nicht unbedingt notwendig.


----------



## Dwayne1988 (18. Juni 2014)

Ich wünsche mir eher leistungsfähige für Wild Hunt wobei da aktuell weder NV noch AMD was wirklich brauchbares haben werden, so wie schon bei The Witcher 2 wo man spätestens mit Übersampling am ende war.


----------



## RavionHD (18. Juni 2014)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Na das würde ich mal für dich nicht hoffen. Sofern die 7870 in deinem Profil stimmt, solltest du wohl auf gute Grafik mit stabilen 30Fps auf der PS4 hoffen.


 
Auf einer GTX780ti läuft The Witcher 3 in @max und FullHD und 8 (!!!) MSAA mit 35-45fps, da wird ein Mittelklassesystem das Spiel locker in FullHD, @max (außer Schatten @High) und SMAA in 35-40 fps schaffen.
Der Tabletprozessor der Playstation 4 taugt einfach nichts.

Außerdem wird bei mir sowieso bald ausgerüstet, nach mehr als 2 Jahren darf sowieso mal eine neue Grafikkarte her, und dank Verkauf der alten Karte investiert man als PC-ler sowieso nur 100 Euro für eine neue (mit etwas über 200 Euro bekommt man schon eine sehr gute R9 280X).


----------



## ryzen1 (19. Juni 2014)

Die Stage Demo zu The Witcher 3 lief auf der E3 auf einer Xbox One in 900p/30Fps.

http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2...-combat-was-deliberately-easy-cd-projekt-says

"A 900p resolution is CD Projekt's "minimum", Mamais said. "We will hit 900p no problem. We'd like to get it up to 1080p on Xbox One. That's our goal. Whether we can do it or not I don't know. We've got to squeeze everything we can out of the hardware."

Damit ist ja schon fast bestätigt, dass die PS4 Version in 1080p läuft. Wenn nicht sogar die One noch in 1080p laufen wird.
So viel zum Thema Tabletprozessoren.


----------



## Valdasaar (22. Juni 2014)

noch 7 Monate bis das Spiel erscheint, irgendwie schon fies von CDPR das Spiel TW3 schon so früh als Pre-Order anzubieten


----------



## Gamer090 (27. Juni 2014)

Neuer Titel zu TW3 veröffentlicht, Commanding the Fury


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Juni 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Neuer Titel zu TW3 veröffentlicht, Commanding the Fury


 
Gefällt es niemandem oder einfach nur Sprachlos wie gut es ist? 

Hier mal ein gutes Fan-Video zu TW3, WITCHER 3 SONG: Wake The White Wolf by Miracle of Sound
EDIT: Hat jemand schon Infos wann den endlich mal die Offiziellen Systemanforderungen bekannt gegeben werden, will wissen ob ich den PC aufrüsten muss.
Habe keine Lust eine Diashow zu haben, muss nicht Ultra Extra Hoch  sein aber schon nicht die tiefsten Einstellungen.


----------



## Cleriker (28. Juni 2014)

Das wird erst zwei bis drei Monate vor release passieren, wenn überhaupt so früh. Die optimieren ja erst am Ende. Da können wohl kaum ein dreiviertel Jahr vorher schon die  Anforderungen feststehen.

Für dich gibt's aber einen ganz einfachen Trick. Rüste jetzt so gut auf, wie es dein Geldbeutel zulässt und gut.


----------



## drebbin (28. Juni 2014)

Noch besser: warte bis release und lese Benchmarks und kaufe dann wie es dein geldspeicher zulässt.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (28. Juni 2014)

Und wenn ich noch meinen Senf dazu geben kann: Warte wie schön es läuft und entscheide dann!


----------



## Roundy (29. Juni 2014)

Aufgerüstet wird wenn man leistung braucht...
Gruß


----------



## Aldrearic (30. Juni 2014)

Am besten warten, wenn es möglich ist. So spart man Geld. Bei mir wars nötig, aber ich hätte auch noch gut Geld sparen können. I5 und 280/770 reichen sicher für sehr Hohe Details

Edit: Die veröffentlichten Titel sind super gemacht.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (3. Juli 2014)

Ich hoffe es läuft nicht so mies wie Watch Dogs :<


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Juli 2014)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es läuft nicht so mies wie Watch Dogs :<


 
Keine Sorge, bis jetzt hat CDPR alles richtig gemacht, die Jungs und Mädels dort wissen was sie tun.


----------



## RavionHD (4. Juli 2014)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es läuft nicht so mies wie Watch Dogs :<


 
Watch Dogs sieht mit Mods besser aus und läuft zudem auch besser.

Aber CDProject wird es schon richten, laut Entwickler soll The Withcer 3 auf einer GTX780ti in @max, FullHD und 8 (!!!) MSAA mit 35-45fps laufen.
Dann müssten auch Mittelklassekarten das Spiel in @max (Schatten auf "High") in FullHD und SMAA schaffen.


----------



## Aldrearic (4. Juli 2014)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Ich hoffe es läuft nicht so mies wie Watch Dogs :<


 
Schäm dich. CDP kannst du niemals mit Ubi vergleichen. CDP weis was sie tun, Ubi nicht. CDP wird perfekte Qualität bei Relase bringen, davon bin ich überzeugt. Ausserdem meine ich gelesen zu haben, dass es nicht 10 verschiedene Editionen vom Game geben wird. Ebenfalls steigen sie nicht auf den Zug mit massig DLCs auf.
Wäre doch mal nett mittels DLC oder Addon nach Nilfgaard selber zu gehen und dort den Kaiser auszuschalten


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Juli 2014)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> CDP wird perfekte Qualität bei Relase bringen, davon bin ich überzeugt.


Realitätscheck: Wenn CDPR für eines NICHT bekannt ist, dann für vom Start weg perfekte Spiele. Klingt negativer als es ist, denn wofür CDPR tatsächlich bekannt ist, ist eine vorbildliche Patch- und Content-Nachlieferungs-Politik. Sowohl TW1 als auch TW2 hatten zum Start ihre Macken (was nicht heißt dass sie nicht schon sehr gute Spiele waren, TW2 hab ich zb schon ohne Probleme durchgespielt in der Urversion), wurden aber spätestens mit der Auslieferung des jeweiligen "Enhanced Edition"-Updates dann zu richtig runden Spielen. 
Ich würde dir dann fast raten, das Spiel nicht direkt nach Release zu kaufen/spielen... 


Aldrearic schrieb:


> Wäre doch mal nett mittels DLC oder Addon nach Nilfgaard selber zu gehen und dort den Kaiser auszuschalten


Und das wirds mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht geben. Der Kaiser von Nilfgaard ist kein Feind Geralts.


----------



## Rizzard (5. Juli 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich würde dir dann fast raten, das Spiel nicht direkt nach Release zu kaufen/spielen...



Das erfordert eiserne Disziplin und Beherrschung.
Ich hab auch schon überlegt ein paar Wochen zu warten. Ob's klappt, naajaa.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (5. Juli 2014)

Gibts schon irgendwelche infos zu Talentbäumen und Fähigkeiten die der Witcher lernen kann ?


----------



## Aldrearic (5. Juli 2014)

Das mit Nilfgaard war ironisch gemeint. Vielleicht werden sie es diesesmal hinbekommen um nicht zu viel nachpatchen zu müssen.

TW3 erst nach Relase kaufen, nicht vorbestellen? Ich glaub ich erleide nen Herzinfarkt  Will die Statue mein Eigen nennen dürfen in rund 8 Monaten


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Juli 2014)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> TW3 erst nach Relase kaufen, nicht vorbestellen? Ich glaub ich erleide nen Herzinfarkt  Will die Statue mein Eigen nennen dürfen in rund 8 Monaten


 
Bestellen kannst dus gerne, nur spielen solltest dus möglicherweise nicht


----------



## Aldrearic (6. Juli 2014)

Klar werde ich es spielen  Mal antesten ob es Bugs hat oder ob es nicht spielbar ist und dann meckern  Dabei die Grafik loben, oder die grosse Welt.


----------



## Valdasaar (6. Juli 2014)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Schäm dich. CDP kannst du niemals mit Ubi vergleichen. CDP weis was sie tun, Ubi nicht. CDP wird perfekte Qualität bei Relase bringen, davon bin ich überzeugt. Ausserdem meine ich gelesen zu haben, dass es nicht 10 verschiedene Editionen vom Game geben wird. Ebenfalls steigen sie nicht auf den Zug mit massig DLCs auf.
> Wäre doch mal nett mittels DLC oder Addon nach Nilfgaard selber zu gehen und dort den Kaiser auszuschalten




Perfekte Qualität ? Fragt sich nur für wen.....


----------



## Rizzard (11. Juli 2014)

So muss das sein.

New The Witcher 3 gameplay demo confirmed for Comic Con - CVG


----------



## RavionHD (11. Juli 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> So muss das sein.
> 
> New The Witcher 3 gameplay demo confirmed for Comic Con - CVG


 
Schön, dauert ja nicht mehr allzu lange.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Juli 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> So muss das sein.
> 
> New The Witcher 3 gameplay demo confirmed for Comic Con - CVG


 
Eine Demo die ich selber spielen kann wäre mir lieber, aber ok ich gebe mich auch mit weniger zufrieden.


----------



## Kinguin (11. Juli 2014)

Stecke in einem inneren Konflikt 

Eig will ich mehr von TW3 sehen,andererseits möchte ich komplett blind in das Spiel einsteigen


----------



## Aldrearic (11. Juli 2014)

Ich steige komplett blind ein ins Spiel bei Relase. Aber ich sauge alle Infos über TW3 auf 

Ja ok meine Aussage zur perfekten Qualität war wohl ein bisschen übereifrig gezogen  Ich denke schon, dass CDP es hinbekommt zu Relase die Qualität besser hinzubekommen, als es in dne vorherhigen Titeln der Fall war.


----------



## RavionHD (12. Juli 2014)

Auf der Xbox One ist The Witcher 3 aktuell fast unspielbar:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PNuFKOcu7w

20-25 Frames im Durchschnitt bei den Kämpfen, geht hinab auf 18fps.


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Auf der Xbox One ist The Witcher 3 aktuell fast unspielbar:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PNuFKOcu7w
> 
> 20-25 Frames im Durchschnitt bei den Kämpfen, geht hinab auf 18fps.


 
Auch das ist ein Grund weshalb ich es für den PC bestellt habe, auf der PS4 wird es wahrscheinlich das selbe sein.


----------



## Kinguin (12. Juli 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Auf der Xbox One ist The Witcher 3 aktuell fast unspielbar:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6PNuFKOcu7w
> 
> 20-25 Frames im Durchschnitt bei den Kämpfen, geht hinab auf 18fps.


Um ehrlich zu sein,glaube ich,dass das auch eine Gewöhnungssache ist

viele Konsolengames (auch in der letzten Gens) hatten Framerateeinbrüche:
Gta5 ging manchmal auch auf 20-25 fps runter oder Demon Souls auf der Ps3 ebenso
Aufjedenfall schaffen es ja die Konsolenspieler daran Spaß zu haben und es durchzuspielen - ihnen reicht es ja 
Oder der Entwickler macht Abstriche bei Auflösung oder Details,dann passt es vllt mit den 30 fps locked


----------



## Aldrearic (12. Juli 2014)

Auf der PS4 wird es vlt noch etwas besser laufen. Durchschnittlich 30 bis 25. 
Hols mir auch auf dem PC. da hab ich etwas mehr fps.
Konsolenhardware ist gegeben, mehr können die Entwickler auch nicht herausholen als das Maximum.

ironie on: Ich will modulare Konsolen, die upgradebar sind. PS5 mit einer Wakü, GTX 880 & R9 390 mit einem I7  /ironie off


----------



## Kinguin (12. Juli 2014)

Verstehe ehrlich gesagt auch gar nicht ,wieso einige Leute ständig auf den Konsolen rumhacken 
Ja sie sind schwächer ,aber was soll man bei 400€ erwarten? 
Die Konsolen sollen einfach zu bedienen sein,günstig und vorallem unkompliziert
Gibt viele Menschen ,die kommen frustriert nach Hause und wollen gar nicht mehr nachdenken,sondern einfach CD rein und fertig 
Und das macht die Konsole so attraktiv und beliebt,und gibt diesen damit auch die Daseinberechtigung 
Ja und ich weiss,dass dadurch der Fortschritt langsamer voran geht.....

Man kann sich aber auch einfach beides anschaffen,Pc und Konsole


----------



## turbosnake (12. Juli 2014)

> Gibt viele Menschen ,die kommen frustriert nach Hause und wollen gar nicht mehr nachdenken,sondern einfach CD rein und fertig


Ist nur nicht mehr so. Konsole anschalten, warten bis sie das Systeupdate hat, dann das Spiel reinlegen warten bis es installiert ist und/oder warten bis alle Updates installiert sind. Dazu sind einige Downloads zB Uncharted 3 aus dem PSN so schwer das man eine Anleitung braucht.
Das geht auf dem PC deutlich schneller, vor allem wenn man Steam hat: PC starten, Steam starten, Spiel auswählen, ggf warten bis es runtergeladen ist und dann spielen. Was sehr viel bequemer ist.


----------



## Gamer090 (12. Juli 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Verstehe ehrlich gesagt auch gar nicht ,wieso einige Leute ständig auf den Konsolen rumhacken
> Ja sie sind schwächer ,aber was soll man bei 400€ erwarten?
> Die Konsolen sollen einfach zu bedienen sein,günstig und vorallem unkompliziert
> Gibt viele Menschen ,die kommen frustriert nach Hause und wollen gar nicht mehr nachdenken,sondern einfach CD rein und fertig
> ...



Ich habe nichts gegen Konsolen habe vor ein paar Tagen sogar die Wii U bestellt, das wärs doch, TW3 auf der Wii U und das Schwert wird mit der Wii Remote gesteuert, es soll ja kompatibel sein. Auf dem Gamepad wird dann die Map angezeigt.


----------



## Kinguin (12. Juli 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ist nur nicht mehr so. Konsole anschalten, warten bis sie das Systeupdate hat, dann das Spiel reinlegen warten bis es installiert ist und/oder warten bis alle Updates installiert sind. Dazu sind einige Downloads zB Uncharted 3 aus dem PSN so schwer das man eine Anleitung braucht.
> Das geht auf dem PC deutlich schneller, vor allem wenn man Steam hat: PC starten, Steam starten, Spiel auswählen, ggf warten bis es runtergeladen ist und dann spielen. Was sehr viel bequemer ist.



Ja stimmt steam hat vieles vereinfacht (weiss gar nixht ,wieso das von einigen immernoch verteufelt wird)
Eins fällt aber bei den Konsolen weg ,das aufrüsten
Einmal eine Konsole gekauft - und man hat seine Ruhe - kaufe jetzt einen vergleichbaren PC (400€-500€ ca) und in 2-3 Jahren kannse zumindest Gpu aufrüsten

Ich will nixht die Konsolen als besser darstellen ,nur bringt dieses sinnlose Runtermachen nix
Beide System haben Vor und Nachteile ,und auch Konsolen ihre Daseinberechtigung 
Auch wenn einige User ,dass nicht wahr haben wollen 
Manchmal glaube ich sogar,dass einige unbedingt ihren 2-3 mal teuren Hardware Kauf nur rechtfertigen wollen


----------



## Aldrearic (12. Juli 2014)

Durch Steam wie Uplay Origins auch, wobei diese sind echt schlechte Plattformen und nicht mit Steam zu vergleichen, sind Games gebunden. Du kannst sie nicht weiterverkaufen und das ist das schlechte daran.


----------



## Kinguin (12. Juli 2014)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Durch Steam wie Uplay Origins auch, wobei diese sind echt schlechte Plattformen und nicht mit Steam zu vergleichen, sind Games gebunden. Du kannst sie nicht weiterverkaufen und das ist das schlechte daran.


 

Schon klar ,aber Spiele werden heutzutage so günstig hinterhergeworfen 
Da kann man Fehlkäufe verkraften ,ich habe Spiele nie verkauft und daher fällt dieses Argument für mich wrg

Auch finde es ganz angenehm alle Spiele in einem Blick zu haben (Offline kann ich sie auch spielen)
Die Packungen haben mich noch nie interessiert ,ist ja auch gut für die Umwelt 
Und steam hat sonst paar schöne features ,für mich überwiegen die Vorteile

Vllt wäre es gut Steam optional zumachen ,aber dann wäre es vllt nie so gross geworden


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Juli 2014)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Durch Steam wie Uplay Origins auch, wobei diese sind echt schlechte Plattformen und nicht mit Steam zu vergleichen, sind Games gebunden. Du kannst sie nicht weiterverkaufen und das ist das schlechte daran.


 
Ärgerlich ist das doch nur bei Spielen die man direkt zum Release erwirbt, wobei da bei PC-Spielen der Weiterverkauft meist auch schon nicht mehr lohnt da die meisten Gebrauchtläden die es noch gibt ehr schlecht für Spiele bezahlen, so das man nicht selten mit 50-75% Verlust verkauft.

Spiele die älter sind erzielen beim gebraucht verkauf doch meistens sowieso kaum noch einen nennenswerten Gewinn, da ist die Diferenz oft so gering das es meist schon wieder lohnt die 3-5 Euro draufzulegen und sie das gewünschte Spiel als Neuware zu ordern.

Von daher ist das Argument eigentlich inzwischen auch schon zimlich zwiegespalten...
Somal wie gesagt ja durch die Steamsales Viele Titel inzwischen eh schon nach relativ kurzer Zeit stark vergünstigt sind.

Also ja man kann das als Negativargument anbringen, aber nach meinen Dafürhalten ist es halt unsinnig geworden weil der Verkauf von gebrauchten PC-Spielen sich auch kaum noch lohnt.



Kinguin schrieb:


> Und steam hat sonst paar schöne features ,für mich überwiegen die Vorteile



Ich würde mir nur mal wünschen das Steam die Spielebibliothek überarbeitet. Die finde ich irgendwie, sobald man einiges an Spielen hat, doch sehr unübersichtlich.
Sachen wie eine Individuelle Sortierung, oder das ausblenden von gezielten Titeln aus der Liste wären da wünschenswert, kurz um eine vom Benutzer individuellere Möglichkeit der Einstellung.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Juli 2014)

> Sachen wie eine Individuelle Sortierung, oder das ausblenden von gezielten Titeln aus der Liste wären da wünschenswert, kurz um eine vom Benutzer individuellere Möglichkeit der Einstellung.


Man kann Kategorien einrichten und damit recht gut sortieren.


----------



## Aldrearic (13. Juli 2014)

Steam Sales hab ich nicht dran gedacht. Und zum Offline spielen, geht nicht bei allen Games. Steam muss online sein und eine Verbindung haben, dass man spielen kann. Bei Uplay und Origins geht das meiner Meinung nicht. Oder ich habe da nur keine Spiele wo das möglich ist.
Früher hab ich ab und an noch weiterverkauft, aber Heute in der Zeit wo die Keys an den Account gebunden sind geht das nicht mehr.

Sollte Steam auch mal sortieren, bin aber zu faul dazu.   Zu viele Spiele ist doch ein wenig unübersichtlich.


----------



## RavionHD (13. Juli 2014)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Steam Sales hab ich nicht dran gedacht. Und zum Offline spielen, geht nicht bei allen Games. Steam muss online sein und eine Verbindung haben, dass man spielen kann. Bei Uplay und Origins geht das meiner Meinung nicht. Oder ich habe da nur keine Spiele wo das möglich ist.
> Früher hab ich ab und an noch weiterverkauft, aber Heute in der Zeit wo die Keys an den Account gebunden sind geht das nicht mehr.
> 
> Sollte Steam auch mal sortieren, bin aber zu faul dazu.   Zu viele Spiele ist doch ein wenig unübersichtlich.


 
Sowohl bei Steam, als auch Origin und uPlay kann man alle Spiele auch offline spielen.


----------



## Aldrearic (13. Juli 2014)

sinchilla hat den Link in nem anderen Threadg epostet mit dem Zitat, CDP weis wie man es richtig macht. Stimmt ja auch  
The Witcher 3: Mod-Support laut CD Projekt vermutlich wie im Vorgänger

Ich finde ein interessantes Interview. Ich habe es noch nicht gesehen/gelesen, aber ich denke es ist schon etwas älter.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Juli 2014)

Ich hoffe nur das CDP bei TW3 endlich mal ein gescheites Speichersystem hinbekommt. Das war in TW1 und TW2 ja ehr dürftig. Man konnte seine Saves nicht manuell benennen und hatte irgendwann 100erte Saves im Ordner wenn man da nicht regelmäßig ausgemisstet hat weil ja das überschreiben von Saves auch nicht möglich war, zumindest in TW2 nicht, TW1 ging zumindest das noch...


----------



## Aldrearic (20. Juli 2014)

Ja wäre von Vorteil. Muss dauernd mehrere Dutzend Saves löschen  
Aber sicher kein ''Nur speichern an gewissen Punkten möglich''. Freies speichern ja, aber überschreiben und benennen. Nur am Vorschaubild weis ich hinterher auch ncht mehr wirklich wovon und wöfür der Save war nach ein paar Tagen. (TW2)


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Juli 2014)

Argh, was mach ich jetzt, grade meinen dritten Durchgang TW2 beendet. Gott verdammt irgenwie muss das halbe Jahr bis TW3 noch überbrückt werden. 

Hmm, wobei mir wieder mal aufgefallen ist das TW2 mit Abstürzen und Freezes zu kämpfen hat. Gut das kam jetzt nicht häufig vor, vor allem Kapitel 1 is da ja am schimmsten, aber 2 Abstürze und 2 Freeze waren es dann schon. Hoffe die bekommen die Stabilität in TW3 besser in den Griff, vor allem wo ich den Eindruck habe das es erst mit der EE so nervig wurde, damals zum Release stürzte das Spiel nicht ab und frierte auch nicht ein. Da musste man sich noch nur mit 2-3 nervigen Bugs rumplagen aber das ist irgendwie immer noch besser als Abstürze, oder wenn das Spiel einfriert, vor allem bei einem so bescheidenen Speichersystem wenns einen zwingt alle Nase lang Save anzulegen.^^


----------



## Aldrearic (21. Juli 2014)

Installier doch mal den äöü fix. Bei mir hat dies geholfen, seit dem keine Abstürze mehr.
Spiels noch einmal durch oder spiel TW1  Oder such dir ein anderes Game aus zum überbrücken.^^
Ich hoffe es auch, dass sie eine gute Stabilität erreichen. Doch bei dieser komplexität des Games eher fraglich.


----------



## Cleriker (21. Juli 2014)

Einfach im schwersten Modus nochmal spielen. Da man da nur einmal sterben darf, wirst du sicher etwas länger brauchen.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juli 2014)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Installier doch mal den äöü fix. Bei mir hat dies geholfen, seit dem keine Abstürze mehr.
> Spiels noch einmal durch oder spiel TW1  Oder such dir ein anderes Game aus zum überbrücken.^^
> Ich hoffe es auch, dass sie eine gute Stabilität erreichen. Doch bei dieser komplexität des Games eher fraglich.


 
äöü Fix hab ich drauf, hilft halt leider nur bedingt. Nun ja auch egal.
TW1 reizt mich nicht nochmal durchzuspielen. 2 Durchgänge hab ich da gemacht. Inhaltlich gibt das Spiel leider nicht soviel mehr Variation her als das es Sinn machen täte nochmal durchzuspielen.
Andere gute RPGs sind leider nicht wirklich viele da. Die meisten kommen erst noch, wie Kingdom Come: Deliverance, Pilars of Eternety, Wasteland 2.
Ist Momentan leider wirklich so ein richtiges RPG-Loch da.^^



			
				Cleriker schrieb:
			
		

> Einfach im schwersten Modus nochmal spielen. Da man da nur einmal sterben darf, wirst du sicher etwas länger brauchen.


Seh ich keinen Ansporn drin. Dark Modus habe ich gespielt. Wahnsinn ist auch nur Dark Modus blos halt mit Perma Death...
Und ich war schon bei Fallout Tactics, Diablo 2, Sacred kein fand von Hardcore/Iron Man Modus.^^


----------



## Cleriker (22. Juli 2014)

Bin ich eigentlich auch nicht, hat mich aber trotzdem echt angespornt es wenigstens einmal zu schaffen.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Juli 2014)

Ich weiss nicht ob es in diesem Thread bisher darüber berichtet wurde, aber es gibt einen Trailer zum Cosplay Contest diesen Donnerstag. 

The Witcher 3 - Sorceress of Vengerberg Lohnt sich den Trailer anzuschauen, ist echt gut gemacht und könnte für meinen Geschmack auch länger sein.

Hier mal die Seite dazu, die leider extrem wenig Infos bereit hält, nur das Datum.  Kent jemand eine bessere Seite dazu?


----------



## RavionHD (23. Juli 2014)

Ich würde es unglaublich spannend finden wenn CDProject mit ihrem No DRM richtig großen Erfolg auf dem PC haben, sehr wahrscheinlich würden dann andere Publisher auch daran denken diese Methode zu lockern oder verschwinden zu lassen.
Auf der anderen Seite wäre es wohl das letzte non DRM Produkt wenn CDProject damit wortwörtlich auf die Fresse fliegt und die Spieler das Spiel nur illegal laden und die Verkaufszahlen hinter den Erwartungen liegen.
Ich wünsche CDProject einfach sehr viel Erfolg, mit Piranha Bytes sind sie aktuell fast ganz alleine mit ihrem Vorhaben (im AAA Segment sowieso).


----------



## Kinguin (23. Juli 2014)

Leute ,Das Spiel wird einfach legen - wait for it - dary  

Ich bezweifle aber,dass CDP auch wenn sie super Verkaufszahlen haben,die Publisher überzeugen würde
1.DRM ist mittlerweile von vielen akzeptiert (habe persönlich mit Steam kein Problem,für mich überwiegen sogar die Vorteile,kann aber auch ruhig optional sein)
2.Und zudem nutzen die Studios/Publisher nicht DRM wegen Raubkopierern,sondern um den Gebrauchtmarkt lahm zu legen


----------



## Aldrearic (23. Juli 2014)

Den Gebrauchtmarkt legen sie ja schon damit lahm dass der Key Accountgebunden wird, daher nicht mehr nutzbar. (nicht CDP, sondern Allgemein)
Raubkopierer wird es leider immer geben die nichts zahlen wollen für etwas, was teuer entwickelt wurde.


----------



## Kinguin (23. Juli 2014)

Das Problem an Raubkopierern ist einfach,dass man immer denkt,dass ein potentieller Kunde verloren geht
So ist es aber nicht (glaub ich zumindest),viele Raubkopierer würden das Spiel so oder so nicht kaufen
Natürlich gibt es auch die,die sich das Spiel saugen,weil sie nicht einsehen zu zahlen,wenn sie es doch umsonst haben können
Andererseits kriegt man heute Spiele relativ günstig,da muss sowas nicht sein (vllt mal arbeiten gehen oder einfach verzichten)

Was aber auffällt,dass oft diese Raubkopierer das Spiel oft nicht durchspielen, meistens sogar bloss alle Spiele haben wollen,um anzugeben 
So nach dem Motto,ey hast du schon das neue XXX? Nein? Willse, habs auf platte ?  .......


----------



## Rizzard (4. August 2014)

CDP auf der Comic Con

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hpAGUv3K2Y


----------



## Gamer090 (12. August 2014)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZUamHfdoSyc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Neue Gegner,NPCs und Orte kommen ebenfalls vor ANSCHAUEN!


----------



## Nightslaver (13. August 2014)

Haben will.


----------



## TheNoseman (13. August 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuPEam_Jt4I
Sieht schon gut aus


----------



## DerDoofy (13. August 2014)

TheNoseman schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuPEam_Jt4I
> Sieht schon gut aus


 
Ich könnte weinen. Ich werde das Spiel lieben. Ich werde es mit einer Leidenschaft spielen, mit der ich noch nie ein Spiel gespielt habe.

Das ist der pure Wahnsinn. Ich bin so froh, dass es CD-Projekt gibt.


----------



## RavionHD (13. August 2014)

Das sieht echt toll aus, man bekommt richtig Lust durch diese Welt zu wandern und sie zu entdecken.


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. August 2014)

Das kann doch nicht so groß sein


----------



## orca113 (13. August 2014)

Freu mich irre drauf!

Hoffe nur es wird nicht so ein fetter Schwierigkeitsgrad.

Ist da was bekannt?


----------



## TheNoseman (13. August 2014)

Ich glaube, sie haben irgendwo gesagt, dass es nicht so schwer wird. Nach bedarf kann man das aber hochstellen.


----------



## DerDoofy (13. August 2014)

Ach, der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist doch gar keine Sorge wert. Ein paar Bosskämpfe werden ein wenig taktisches Herangehen verlangen, aber das ist doch auch wünschenswert.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. August 2014)

TheNoseman schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuPEam_Jt4I
> Sieht schon gut aus


 

Sehr schön gestaltete und abwechslungsreiche Landschaft. Ich bin wirklich gespannt ob CDP das bei einer angeblich so riesigen Welt wie Sie TW3 ja haben soll auch konsquent durchhält und vor allem ob es auch genug interessanten Loot abseits der Wege gibt die dazu einladen auch wirklich bis in den letzten Winkel der Spielwelt zu strakzeln.

Wenn man das schaft und die Quests motivieren dürfte uns mit TW3 das A-RPG der letzten Jahre schlechtweg hin vor der Tür stehen! Ach wenn doch nur schon Februar wäre...


----------



## DerDoofy (18. August 2014)

- The Witcher 3 Konsolen Optimierung läuft - AreaGames.de

Die PC-Version wird also den ein oder anderen zu erwartenden Vorteil haben in Sachen Optik. Wenn die Optimierung für die Konsolen gut voranschreitet, dann nehme ich an, dass sie das für den PC auch gebacken bekommen.


----------



## turbosnake (19. August 2014)

35 Minuten aus dem Spiel




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xx8kQ4s5hCY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rizzard (19. August 2014)

Keine Ahnung woran das liegt, aber bei mir sieht es aus als würde das Spiel mit 15-20Fps laufen. Ruckelt ohne Ende.


----------



## Robonator (19. August 2014)

Teils teils. Manchmal läuft es ganz gut aber überwiegend scheint es noch ziemliche Performanceprobleme zu geben.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. August 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Teils teils. Manchmal läuft es ganz gut aber überwiegend scheint es noch ziemliche Performanceprobleme zu geben.


 
Naja, hieß doch auch das dass der Teil wäre an dem man jetzt noch bis Release zu werkeln hat, also an der Performence. Das eigentliche Spiel soll ja soweit eigentlich schon sogut wie fertig sein.


----------



## DerDoofy (19. August 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung woran das liegt, aber bei mir sieht es aus als würde das Spiel mit 15-20Fps laufen. Ruckelt ohne Ende.



Wahrscheinlich tut es das auch. Von mir aus können sie die Veröffentlichung noch einmal verschieben. Die sollen sich alle Zeit nehmen, die sie brauchen.


----------



## TheNoseman (19. August 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung woran das liegt, aber bei mir sieht es aus als würde das Spiel mit 15-20Fps laufen. Ruckelt ohne Ende.


XBONE halt .

Das Material selbst ist nicht wirklich neu, man konnte fast alles davon schon während der E3 und der Gamescom sehen. Das wurde zwar nicht wirklich offiziell gezeigt, aber war öffentlich zb bei IGN im Livestream zu sehen. Trotzdem schön, das ganze nochmal zusammenhängend und in gute Auflösung zu sehen.


----------



## Primer (19. August 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung woran das liegt, aber bei mir sieht es aus als würde das Spiel mit 15-20Fps laufen. Ruckelt ohne Ende.


 
Da es die "Fortsetzung", direkt nach dem Kampf gegen den Greif ist (Anspielung auf E3 Microsoft Präsentation?), handelt es sich wahrscheinlich um die Xbox One Version. Stützen lässt sich das durch die extrem spät streamenden Schatten und die ebenfalls recht spät aufploppende Levelgeometrie. Auch sieht die Vegetation oder das Wasser nicht so schön wie auf dem bisher gezeigten Material (was dann wohl vom PC stammt). Andererseits lässt sich bei dem Pixelmatsch eh kaum was... wobei man die Slowdowns schon bemerkt, das ist wahr.

Ansonsten lecker Material vom Witcher III, aber um mich braucht man da eh nicht mehr werben^^

Man wir im übrigen wohl auch kein besseres Ausgangsmaterial finden. Glaubt man Gamersyde, handelt es sich hier um ein 540p Video und wenn die nix besseres haben, hat es wahrscheinlich keiner.


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. August 2014)

Es soll wohl demnächst einen Download der Gamescom-Präsentation in bestmöglicher Qualität geben. 5GB oder so. 

€ Gibts tatsächlich schon. Frohes Saugen ^^ http://www.gamersyde.com/download_the_witcher_3_wild_hunt_35_minutes_gameplay-32805_en.html


----------



## Robonator (19. August 2014)

Video oder Demo?


----------



## TheNoseman (19. August 2014)

Video natürlich. Sonst wärs schon krass.
Es wäre dem Spiel sicher zuträglich, wenn mehr Musik einfügt würde, vor allem in den Kampfszenen. Die Gesänge sind zwar gut, aber in der Demo gab es nur 2 zu hören. 4-5 sind da sicher möglich. Ich hoffe da auch ein bisschen, weil bei der E3-Demo nur eine Variante davon zu hören war. Wenn nicht, werd ich nach 2 Stunden verrückt, wenn da immer das gleiche Gedudel kommt.


----------



## Xanrel (19. August 2014)

Hat jemand von euch nen Plan, was man alles wissen muss, um TW3 spielen zu können?
Würde mich über Hilfestellung, für einen Neuling in der Witcher-Welt, freuen! 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...-geschichte-buechern-spielen.html#post6715671
/Jan


----------



## TheNoseman (19. August 2014)

Soweit ich das bis jetzt gehört hab, kann man das Spiel auch als absoluter Neueinsteiger spielen. Notwendige Informationen kann man wohl vorab im Spiel erhalten. Ansonsten natürlich soviel wie möglich von dem Kram konsumieren, es ist gut


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. August 2014)

Xanrel schrieb:


> Hat jemand von euch nen Plan, was man alles wissen muss, um TW3 spielen zu können?
> Würde mich über Hilfestellung, für einen Neuling in der Witcher-Welt, freuen!
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...-geschichte-buechern-spielen.html#post6715671
> /Jan


 
Ich hab gehört wir haben hier einen Sammelthread, in dem eventuell das eine oder andere Informationsfitzelchen versteckt sein mag


----------



## Xanrel (19. August 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich hab gehört wir haben hier einen Sammelthread, in dem eventuell das eine oder andere Informationsfitzelchen versteckt sein mag


 
Und ich hab gehört, dass ich mir jetzt nicht 34 Seiten mit mindestens 15 Seiten Offtopic durchlese


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. August 2014)

Xanrel schrieb:


> Und ich hab gehört, dass ich mir jetzt nicht 34 Seiten mit mindestens 15 Seiten Offtopic durchlese


 
Ich meine den Startpost. Da stehen beispielsweise auch die Bücher (sogar in chronologischer Reihenfolge) drin, die du anderswo schon ausfindig gemacht hast. 
Außerdem findest du da auch eine grobe (spoilerfreie) Zusammenfassung der ersten zwei Spiele - wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, suchst du sowas.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. August 2014)

Das Spiel wird mega  jetzt kommt aber die Frage:

Polnisch oder Deustch ?


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. August 2014)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Das Spiel wird mega  jetzt kommt aber die Frage:
> 
> Polnisch oder Deustch ?


 
Englisch


----------



## Xanrel (19. August 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich meine den Startpost. Da stehen beispielsweise auch die Bücher (sogar in chronologischer Reihenfolge) drin, die du anderswo schon ausfindig gemacht hast.
> Außerdem findest du da auch eine grobe (spoilerfreie) Zusammenfassung der ersten zwei Spiele - wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, suchst du sowas.


 
Achso, ja den Startpost habe ich überflogen^^
Ist halt nicht alles drin, was ich suche


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. August 2014)

Xanrel schrieb:


> Achso, ja den Startpost habe ich überflogen^^
> Ist halt nicht alles drin, was ich suche


 
Ah, aber im anderen Thread wurde dir ja schon weitergeholfen, oder?


----------



## DerDoofy (19. August 2014)

Freunde, ist eigentlich schon bekannt welches Gebiet "genau" spielbar sein wird? Novigrad liegt ja nur unweit von Flotsam, das wir aus dem zweiten Teil kennen. Werden wir nach Flotsam reisen können? Irgendetwas bekannt?


----------



## Xanrel (19. August 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ah, aber im anderen Thread wurde dir ja schon weitergeholfen, oder?


 
Ja, mir wurde weitergeholfen 
Einzige was noch offen steht:
Wo kann ich die angesprochene Serie schauen? Gibt's die nur auf polnisch?


----------



## Nightslaver (19. August 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Englisch


 
Die deutsche Sprachausgabe war mmn. bis jetzt in TW1 und TW2 immer besser als die englische Sprachausgabe.

Von daher würde ich es ehr in Deutsch spielen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (19. August 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Englisch



Wäre auch ne Möglichkeit aber eher nein.

Wird warscheinlich Polnisch


----------



## Robonator (19. August 2014)

Och gott nein, ich werd das Game auf English zocken, das verstehe ich noch und es hört sich tausend mal besser an als deutsch


----------



## Nightslaver (19. August 2014)

Robonator schrieb:


> Och gott nein, ich werd das Game auf English zocken, das verstehe ich noch und es hört sich tausend mal besser an als deutsch


 
Hmm, mir war Geralt in English immer zu emotional gesprochen, sein Mangel Emutionen richtig zu deuten und Emutionen rüber zu bringen kam im deutschen besser rüber. Außerdem fand ich die Deutsche Stimme von der Tonart passender für seine Rolle, auch sonst konnte man wenig über die deutschen Syncronsprecher meckern.

Aber gut, gibt halt Leute die schwören auf die englische Sprachausgabe.


----------



## DerDoofy (21. August 2014)

Ich habe mal ein paar Karten aus dem Netz gefischt, die man als Spekulation der Kartengröße verstehen kann.

Auf einer Karte ist mit "rot" das vermutete Gebiet umkreist, dass im drittel Teil bespielt werden könnte. Dazu gibt es eine Karte, die das ganze Gebiet der Witcher-Welt darstellt. Die zwei weiteren Karten zeigen dann noch einmal das vermutete Gebiet aus dem dritten Teil.

Das Gebiet wirkt vielleicht nicht sonderlich groß, ist es immerhin nur ein kleiner Teil der gesamten Welt. Aber ich denke, dass man sich davon nicht beeindrucken lassen sollte. Es gibt ja bereits eine Karte, die ihr als Spoiler betrachtet könnt, welche eine Insel der Inselgruppe im Westen zeigt. Allein diese soll eine beachtliche Größe haben. Zudem wurden wohl Aussagen getroffen, dass die Welt, die ja angeblich mindestens 3,5x so groß wie Himmelsrand (Skyrim) sein soll, das Wasser nicht mit einbezieht, was die Aussagen über ihre Größe anbetrifft. Kurz und unkompliziert: Das Wasser wird nicht eingerechnet, wenn gesagt wird, dass die Map so und so groß sein wird. Was ich für sehr positiv halte. Immerhin ist die Möglichkeit auf dem Wasser zu reisen und in diesem zu tauchen eine tolle Sache, wird aber wohl nicht ansatzweise die Detailfülle des Festlandes bieten können.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. August 2014)

DerDoofy schrieb:


> Ich habe mal ein paar Karten aus dem Netz gefischt, die man als Spekulation der Kartengröße verstehen kann.
> 
> Auf einer Karte ist mit "rot" das vermutete Gebiet umkreist, dass im drittel Teil bespielt werden könnte. Dazu gibt es eine Karte, die das ganze Gebiet der Witcher-Welt darstellt. Die zwei weiteren Karten zeigen dann noch einmal das vermutete Gebiet aus dem dritten Teil.
> 
> Das Gebiet wirkt vielleicht nicht sonderlich groß, ist es immerhin nur ein kleiner Teil der gesamten Welt. Aber ich denke, dass man sich davon nicht beeindrucken lassen sollte. Es gibt ja bereits eine Karte, die ihr als Spoiler betrachtet könnt, welche eine Insel der Inselgruppe im Westen zeigt. Allein diese soll eine beachtliche Größe haben. Zudem wurden wohl Aussagen getroffen, dass die Welt, die ja angeblich mindestens 3,5x so groß wie Himmelsrand (Skyrim) sein soll, das Wasser nicht mit einbezieht, was die Aussagen über ihre Größe anbetrifft. Kurz und unkompliziert: Das Wasser wird nicht eingerechnet, wenn gesagt wird, dass die Map so und so groß sein wird. Was ich für sehr positiv halte. Immerhin ist die Möglichkeit auf dem Wasser zu reisen und in diesem zu tauchen eine tolle Sache, wird aber wohl nicht ansatzweise die Detailfülle des Festlandes bieten können.



An irgend einer Stelle hatte ich gelesen das schon die Skellig Inseln 64 Quadratkilometer groß sein sollen, was schon etwa dem 1,5fachen von Himmelsrand in Skyrim entsprechen würde (ca. 41qkm)
Geht man also nun davon aus das TW3 etwa 3,5x so groß wie Skyrim werden soll und bezieht da noch die Orte ein von denen man weiß das es dort spielen soll käme das nachfolgend im Bild rot makierte bei raus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was mir auch irgendwie realistischer erscheint, wenn ich die Aussagen mit einbezieht das die Skellig Inseln 65qkm groß sein soll. Da würde es nicht passen wenn die ganze Küste bis runter nach Cintra, wie auf Bild Nr. 4 im Vorpost spielbar sein soll. Das wäre gemessen an den Skellig Inseln dann ein vielfaches der Größe von Skyrim...

*edit* hier in dem Artikel von Gamestar war das mit der Größe: http://www.gamestar.de/spiele/the-witcher-3-wild-hunt/news/witcher_3_wild_hunt,49062,3057164.html


----------



## DerDoofy (21. August 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> An irgend einer Stelle hatte ich gelesen das schon die Skellig Inseln 64 Quadratkilometer groß sein sollen, was schon etwa dem 1,5fachen von Himmelsrand in Skyrim entsprechen würde (ca. 42qkm)
> Geht man also nun davon aus das TW3 etwa 3,5x so groß wie Skyrim werden soll und bezieht da noch die Orte ein von denen man weiß das es dort spielen soll käme das nachfolgend im Bild rot makierte bei raus:
> 
> 
> ...


 
Verstehe ich das richtig, dass du glaubst, dass neben den Inseln nur der rot-umkreiste Bereich bespielbar sein wird?

Ich habe mal die Map, die im 37-Minuten Gameplay zu sehen ist, hier hochgeladen - auf die Schnelle.

Rechts hin ist die Map abgegrenzt durch einen Rahmen, was hier nicht zu sehen ist. Das kann man sich wie einen verzierenden Rahmen mit Muster vorstellen. Da ist wohl Ende im Gelände. 

In einer weiteren Map habe ich einmal die Karte aus Witcher 2 herangezogen und die Karte aus dem 37-Minuten Gameplay in klein darauf gelegt. Ich habe auf der Letzteren die großen Flüsse, meiner Meinung nach können das nur Flüsse sein, in rot markiert. Und dazu die markanten Berge (in gelb umkreist) im Osten, die sich auch auf der Karte aus Witcher 2 wiederfinden lassen. Allerdings sind auf dieser Karte in der Nähe abgrenzende Berge als auch in der Ferne. 
Ich habe wirklich Schwierigkeiten diesen in rot markierten Flussverlauf auf der Karte aus Witcher 2 wiederzufinden. Vielleicht ist das so gewollt, vielleicht hat man sich aber auch einfach nur nicht strikt bei der Kartengestaltung an der Map aus Witcher 2 orientieren wollen. Ich suche wirklich akribisch auf der Map aus Witcher 2 nach einer Art Insel auf dem Festland. Wie ich mit den roten Linien zu erkennen gegeben habe, sieht man, dass sich Flüsse ein Stück Festland umkreisen. Doch das ist auf der Map von Witcher 2 einfach nicht zu finden. Generell sind die Flüsse sehr breit und groß, weshalb ich auch davon ausgehen muss, dass wir hier einen Maßstab haben, der wirklich nur einen sehr kleinen Teil des Gebietes um Novigrad darstellt.

In einem weiteren Bild sehen wir einen Screenshot von Witcher "3", auf welchem, ich glaube der Youtuber Ichbissak empfand es so, wir Kaer Morhen sehen. Ich habe zum Vergleich noch ein Bild von Kaer Morhen aus Witcher "2" hochgeladen. Wenn wir davon ausgehen, dass wird Kaer Morhen sehen, dann stellt sich die Frage, wie das angesichts der doch sehr im Westen befindlichen Karte von Witcher 3 sein kann. Vermutlich bedeutet "multi-openworld", von dem ja oft gesprochen wurde, dass es mehrere große Karten gibt - was ja eigentlich bestätigt wurde, durch die Inselgruppen, zu denen wir reisen können. Es kann also sein, dass wir hier mehr oder weniger drei Regionen (Karten) bislang bestätigt bekommen haben.

In deinem verlinkten Artikel der Gamestar wird auch noch von 64 verschiedenen Monstern gesprochen. Auf der Gamescom wurden inzwischen 80 verschiedene Monster bestätigt.  Ich bin wirklich gespannt, was die Entwickler da noch in den letzten Monaten bewerkstelligen.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Oktober 2014)

Triss, Yennefer, Geralt und Ciri als Cosplay, wie findet ihr es? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also mir gefällts, besonders Triss hat sie echt gut getroffen. 

Quelle: The Witcher FB Seite


----------



## Kinguin (3. Oktober 2014)

Nicht schlecht ,bin aber allg kein grosser Fan von Cosplayern ,aber schon krass wie viel Mühe sich die Leute machen 
Wobei wünschte Jessica Nigri würde mal  zu nem Charakter aus TW nen  Cosplay machen


----------



## Kinguin (21. Oktober 2014)

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt (PC) in der Vorschau - GameStar.de

Vorschau zu TW3 ^^


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Oktober 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt (PC) in der Vorschau - GameStar.de
> 
> Vorschau zu TW3 ^^


 
Was soll man da noch sagen, hört sich nach wie vor fantastisch an. Das es keine zusammenhängende Karte werden wird habe ich mir schon gedacht. Bei so unterschiedlichen Locations wäre eine zusammnehängende Karte ja förmlich gigantisch geworden.
Finde das aber auch nicht weiter wild.


----------



## Kinguin (21. Oktober 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was soll man da noch sagen, hört sich nach wie vor fantastisch an. Das es keine zusammenhängende Karte werden wird habe ich mir schon gedacht. Bei so unterschiedlichen Locations wäre eine zusammnehängende Karte ja förmlich gigantisch geworden.
> Finde das aber auch nicht weiter wild.



Finde es auch nicht schlimm
Soll ich ehrlich sein? Ich bin sogar froh,dieser Trend das alles riesig und OpenWorld sein muss,ging mir eh auf den Keks
Bisher kriegte es kaum ein Entwickler hin eine vernünftige Welt zu schaffen,wo man genug Abwechslung hatte (Skryim,GTA aber sonst?)
Und noch weniger schafften es dieses OpenWorld Konzept mit einer guten Story zu verbinden,in einem der beiden Dinge muss man Abstriche machen eben ^^
Mir gefallen solche großen Areale mehr,klar ist schade,dass man nicht komplett alles frei begehen kann
Dafür bleibt der Fokus auf der Story,der Kernpunkt eines Witchers  und warum ich Tw1 und Tw2 so mochte 
Und diese Areale sind dann auch besser gefüllt mit Inhalt ,wenigstens machen sie das ,was sie am besten können :
Ein RPG wie TheWitcher nur in größer und hübscher halt,freue mich wie wild auf Wild Hunt 

ps:Auf Teufel komm raus überall OpenWorld einzubauen bringt wenig,man siehts an Titeln von Ubisoft und Ähnlichem 
Diesen Spielen fehlt meiner Meinung nach einfach die Substanz,entweder halt gute Abwechslung oder eben ne gute Story - sie fesseln mich nicht so sehr


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Oktober 2014)

Die Welt ist sicher gross genug und wenn man mal einen kurzen Lade-Bildschirm hat, dann kann man den nutzen um einen Schluck zu trinken.


----------



## turbosnake (21. Oktober 2014)

Ladebalken sind blöd, so wie das in DA:O gelöst war ist es besser.


----------



## RavionHD (21. Oktober 2014)

Wird das dann so sein wie in The Witcher 2?

Wird man Gebiete die man schon besucht hat wieder besuchen können?


----------



## turbosnake (21. Oktober 2014)

Nein

Ja


----------



## RavionHD (21. Oktober 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Nein
> 
> Ja


 
Nungut, hört sich ja ganz nett an, ich hoffe die einzelnen Gebiete sind dann wenigsten gut designt.


Ich habe mich schon gefragt was der Begriff Multi Region Open World ist der im Trailer genannt wurde.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Oktober 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Wird das dann so sein wie in The Witcher 2?
> 
> Wird man Gebiete die man schon besucht hat wieder besuchen können?


 
Nein es wird nicht wie in TW2. Es sind schon recht große Areale die man auch frei erkunden darf. Denke der beste Vergleich dürfte da Risen 2-3 mit seinen Inseln sein. Du hast halt mehrere Gebiete zu denen du reisen kannst und auch entsprechend erkunden darfst. Es ist blos halt keine zusammenhängende Karte, was bei den Punkten die mit den Arealen abgedeckt werden sollen einfach bei einer zusammenhängenden Karte zu einer Map führen würde die wohl die Ausmaße eines Bundeslandes, oder gar eines Staates hätte.


----------



## RavionHD (21. Oktober 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein es wird nicht wie in TW2. Es sind schon recht große Areale die man auch frei erkunden darf. Denke der beste Vergleich dürfte da Risen 2-3 mit seinen Inseln sein. Du hast halt mehrere Gebiete zu denen du reisen kannst und auch entsprechend erkunden darfst. Es ist blos halt keine zusammenhängende Karte, was bei den Punkten die mit den Arealen abgedeckt werden sollen einfach bei einer zusammenhängenden Karte zu einer Map führen würde die wohl die Ausmaße eines Bundeslandes, oder gar eines Staates hätte.


 
Achso, das ist ja dann umso besser, eventuell kann man die Gebiete auch per Schiff bereisen, im Trailer hat man ja schon gesehen wie Geralt Schiff gefahren ist.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Oktober 2014)

The Trail in 3 Stunden also nicht vergessen auf die Uhr zu schauen. 

JAAAAAAAWOOOOOOOOOHL SO muss es sein, der Trailer ist der Hammer.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FcogCjLymeI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Cleriker (26. Oktober 2014)

Wirklich sehr sehr geil.

Ich hab allerdings keine Ahnung wer die Hexe ist und was es mit der Krähe auf sich hat. Die wird ja am Ende zu so einer Art Talisman/Anhänger/Stein.

Weiß jemand mehr und kann mich erleuchten?


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. Oktober 2014)

Die Zauberin ist höchstwahrscheinlich Yennefer, aber auf die Krähe kann ich mir noch keinen Reim machen...


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Oktober 2014)

Ja, das ist Yennefer. Das mit der Krähe ist halt irgendwelche Zauberei, nichts weiter weltbewegendes würde ich meinen.


----------



## Memphys (26. Oktober 2014)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Die Zauberin ist höchstwahrscheinlich Yennefer, aber auf die Krähe kann ich mir noch keinen Reim machen...


 
Ich weiß nicht genau wie das Magiesystem in der Welt von Sapkowski funktioniert, ich würd aber darauf tippen, dass die Krähe eine Art von Ritualmagie ist, die vorher gewirkt wird um sie im Zweifelsfall sofort zur Verfügung zu haben. Ritualmagie ist normalerweise potentiell mächtiger als spontane Magie, aber an einen Fokus gebunden... in dem Fall wohl  der Krähenkopf. Würd ich zumindest von den Magiesystemen die ich aus anderen Fantasy-Büchern kenne so schließen.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Oktober 2014)

Memphys schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht genau wie das Magiesystem in der Welt von Sapkowski funktioniert, ich würd aber darauf tippen, dass die Krähe eine Art von Ritualmagie ist, die vorher gewirkt wird um sie im Zweifelsfall sofort zur Verfügung zu haben. Ritualmagie ist normalerweise potentiell mächtiger als spontane Magie, aber an einen Fokus gebunden... in dem Fall wohl  der Krähenkopf. Würd ich zumindest von den Magiesystemen die ich aus anderen Fantasy-Büchern kenne so schließen.


 
Deine These wird auch davon gestützt das man am Ende sieht wie der Zauber seine Wirkung verliert und der Schädel der Krähe zu Boden fällt. Von daher gehe ich auch stark davon aus das es Ritualmagie war die von Yennefer irgendwann im Vorfeld für den Notfall vorbereitet wurde um dann schnell gewirkt werden zu können.

Allerdings muss Ritualmagie nicht zwangsläufig stärker als spotane Magie sein, sieht man ja als Yennefer sich vor der anstürmenden Kavellerie von Nilfgard schützt. Der Unterschied liegt viel mehr da drin das dass wirken von spotanen Zaubern mit ehnlicher Wirkkraft deutlich anstrengender ist als ein im Vorfeld vorbereiteter Ritualzauber .
Gut zu sehen auch in TW2 als Triss die Kuppel in Akt 1 wirkt die die Gruppe vor Yorweths Pfeilen schützt. So etwas zählt im Witcher Universum schon zu recht starker Magie und hat Triss sehr geschwächt.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Oktober 2014)

Download the main theme from "The Trail"

Die Musik aus dem Opening Cinematic als Download.  Direkte Links zum Download darf ich nicht posten, also die Seite.


----------



## Memphys (29. Oktober 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Deine These wird auch davon gestützt das man am Ende sieht wie der Zauber seine Wirkung verliert und der Schädel der Krähe zu Boden fällt. Von daher gehe ich auch stark davon aus das es Ritualmagie war die von Yennefer irgendwann im Vorfeld für den Notfall vorbereitet wurde um dann schnell gewirkt werden zu können.
> 
> Allerdings muss Ritualmagie nicht zwangsläufig stärker als spotane Magie sein, sieht man ja als Yennefer sich vor der anstürmenden Kavellerie von Nilfgard schützt. Der Unterschied liegt viel mehr da drin das dass wirken von spotanen Zaubern mit ehnlicher Wirkkraft deutlich anstrengender ist als ein im Vorfeld vorbereiteter Ritualzauber .
> Gut zu sehen auch in TW2 als Triss die Kuppel in Akt 1 wirkt die die Gruppe vor Yorweths Pfeilen schützt. So etwas zählt im Witcher Universum schon zu recht starker Magie und hat Triss sehr geschwächt.


 
Naja, läuft ja eigentlich aufs selbe hinaus - jeder Magier kann mit Ritualmagie mehr bewirken als mit spontaner Magie = prinzipiell mächtiger. Effizienz ist das Stichwort. Eigentlich ist sie effizienter, weil Magie aber für jeden Magier begrenzt ist läufts eigentlich auf mächtiger hinaus.

Aber... wenn son paar popelige Pfeile abwehren so anstrengend ist (da hast du Recht, Triss war erschöpft), wie stark ist denn dann bitte Yennefer? Einfach mal eben den Boden aufreißen um nen paar Reiter samt Pferden zu begraben?


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Oktober 2014)

Memphys schrieb:


> Aber... wenn son paar popelige Pfeile abwehren so anstrengend ist (da hast du Recht, Triss war erschöpft), wie stark ist denn dann bitte Yennefer? Einfach mal eben den Boden aufreißen um nen paar Reiter samt Pferden zu begraben?


 
Yennefer ist im Vergleich zu Triss noch eine Ecke mächtiger in den magischen Künsten. Allerdings denke ich täuchst du dich mit der Annahme der Schildzauber wäre ein recht "popliger" Zauber. Zuerst einmal wäre da der Umstand das er ja nicht nur dafür sorgt das die Pfeile den Schild nicht durchdringen können, sondern das die Pfeile aufgelöst werden. Dann wirkt der Zauber auf einen Bereich und bewegt sich mit der Magierin mit. Dazu noch das der Spruch über einen längeren Zeitraum aufrecht erhalten wird. Außerdem muss man man bedenken das Triss den Zauber in einem Bruteil von Augenblicken sprechen musste. Das kann schon dazu führen das man bei einem so starken Ausbruch kontrolliert magischer Energie Erschöpfung erleidet, vor allem wenn man vieleicht noch nicht ganz so stark ist wie erfahrenere Magier. Ich denke da nur an Magier wie Sabrina Galvissig, Yennefer von Vengerberg, Vilgefortz von Roggeveen, oder Lawdbor von Murivel und diverse weitere.
Man muss allerdigns auch dazu sagen das Triss zwar zu den mächtigeren Zauberern gehört, im Vergleich zu vielen anderen, wie zum Beispiel den 4 zuvor genannten noch ein sehr junges Kücken ist. Selbst Yennfer ist einige Jahre älter als Triss und hat somit schon weit mehr Erfahrung und Kentnisse, sowie Übung im Umgang mit Magie.

Noch zum Zauber der die Erde aufreißt von Yennefer, im Intro. Ich würde nicht sagen das der Zauber mächtiger, oder aufwendiger ist als das was Triss da mit der Kuppel gewirkt hat. Im Gegenteil, ich würde sogar sagen das er schwächer ist, ehnlich wie ein Feuerball, vieleicht etwas mächtiger. Im Prinzip reißt er ja nur den Boden auf einer statischen Stelle auf und schließt sich dann einige Sekunden später wieder. Sicher sieht das imposanter aus als eine Kuppel die Pfeile abhält, aber letztere erfordert deutlich mehr Können und Kraft um den Effekt in dem gewünschten Maße zu erzielen.


----------



## orca113 (3. November 2014)

Würde jedenfalls weder Yennefer noch Triss von der Bettkante schupsen 

 Weiß man ob The Witcher 3 auch so ein Hardcoregame was die Schwierigkeit angeht wird?


----------



## RavionHD (3. November 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Würde jedenfalls weder Yennefer noch Triss von der Bettkante schupsen
> 
> Weiß man ob The Witcher 3 auch so ein Hardcoregame was die Schwierigkeit angeht wird?


 
Es wird ziemlich sicher einen Schwierigkeitsgrad geben wie in The Witcher 2, ich glaube das war "Wahnsinn".


----------



## orca113 (3. November 2014)

Bobi schrieb:


> Es wird ziemlich sicher einen Schwierigkeitsgrad geben wie in The Witcher 2, ich glaube das war "Wahnsinn".



Ja also das hat mir teilweise den Spass genommen. Es sollte fordernd sein aber nicht so das bald bekloppt wird weil man einfach das Gefühl hat man ist Chancenlos.


----------



## Roundy (3. November 2014)

du kannst den schwierigkeitsgrad ja runterdrehen 
Gruß


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. November 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ja also das hat mir teilweise den Spass genommen. Es sollte fordernd sein aber nicht so das bald bekloppt wird weil man einfach das Gefühl hat man ist Chancenlos.


 
Man ist nie chancenlos in dem Spiel. Irgendein Typ hat zb auf Insane nackt und ohne Waffe den Kayran besiegt...


----------



## Rizzard (6. November 2014)

CDP schafft sie alle.

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt -- 16 free DLCs for everyone! - NeoGAF


----------



## Gamer090 (6. November 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> CDP schafft sie alle.
> 
> The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt -- 16 free DLCs for everyone! - NeoGAF


 

JAAAWOOHL So muss ein Entwickler sein, CDPR ist schon lange der Traum-Entwickler. Gute Games und Super Verhältnis zu den Spielern.


----------



## Kinguin (6. November 2014)

Noch fast 4 Monate  kanns kaum erwarten,hoffe meine gtx 970 sollte ja wohl für FHD Ultra und etwas AA (im Notfall nur Hoch)


----------



## RavionHD (8. November 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Noch fast 4 Monate  kanns kaum erwarten,hoffe meine gtx 970 sollte ja wohl für FHD Ultra und etwas AA (im Notfall nur Hoch)


 
Da wird eher die CPU limitieren (bei mir auch - i5 3470 3,5 Ghz).


----------



## Gamer090 (8. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Da wird eher die CPU limitieren (bei mir auch - i5 3470 3,5 Ghz).


 
Ich warte Sehnsüchtig auf die Systemanforderungen will endlich wissen wie viel ich ausgeben muss für den neuen PC bzw den Upgrade.


----------



## Kinguin (8. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Da wird eher die CPU limitieren (bei mir auch - i5 3470 3,5 Ghz).


 
Mal gucken glaube das aber nicht ,wohl eher wird nen i5 richtig ausgelastet jetzt 
CDP kann auch nicht am Markt vorbei entwickeln,die wenigsten haben mehr als 4 Kerne 
Abgesehen davon rüste ich erst bei richtigen 6/8Kernen auf,vorher denke ich mal nicht


----------



## RavionHD (8. November 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Mal gucken glaube das aber nicht ,wohl eher wird nen i5 richtig ausgelastet jetzt
> CDP kann auch nicht am Markt vorbei entwickeln,die wenigsten haben mehr als 4 Kerne
> Abgesehen davon rüste ich erst bei richtigen 6/8Kernen auf,vorher denke ich mal nicht


 
Ein i5 limitiert jetzt schon in den CPU lastigen Spielen, in Battlefield 4 64 Spieler limitiert die CPU, in Assassin's Creed 4 Black Flag limitiert die CPU auch, in Watch Dogs ebenso, in Unity garantiert auch.
Um diesen Limit zu entgehen braucht man eine CPU mit 8 Threads, also am Besten ein i7 mit HT, schon ein i7 3770K hilft da enorm.

Und Du kannst Dir absolut sicher sein dass in einem großen Open World Spiel wie The Witcher 3 mit sovielen NPC's ein i5 absolut limitieren wird, erkennst Du dann an der niedrigen GPU Last und an der hohen CPU Last (90% und mehr).
Zu The Witcher 3 hole ich mir, sollte Intel da nichts Neues rausbringen, ein i7 4790K, der hat 8 Threads und ist enorm stark.

Ansonsten muss man Details reduzieren.


----------



## Kinguin (8. November 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ein i5 limitiert jetzt schon in den CPU lastigen Spielen, in Battlefield 4 64 Spieler limitiert die CPU, in Assassin's Creed 4 Black Flag limitiert die CPU auch, in Watch Dogs ebenso, in Unity garantiert auch.
> Um diesen Limit zu entgehen braucht man eine CPU mit 8 Threads, also am Besten ein i7 mit HT, schon ein i7 3770K hilft da enorm.
> 
> Und Du kannst Dir absolut sicher sein dass in einem großen Open World Spiel wie The Witcher 3 mit sovielen NPC's ein i5 absolut limitieren wird, erkennst Du dann an der niedrigen GPU Last und an der hohen CPU Last (90% und mehr).
> ...



Mal schauen
Nur habe ich keins dieser Spiele gespielt an meinem Rechner (Bf3 wäre das CPU Lastigste gewesen),und daher hat mein i5 bis hier hin immer gereicht
Wenn ich mir die PCGH Benchmarks so ansehe zu WD/BF4,dann ist der Performanceunterschied je nachdem nicht so krass von nem i5 zu nem i7
Dann muss sich nen vernünftigen i7 holen sowie halt das Z Board,und dann ordentlich übertakten 
Zurzeit profitieren nicht genug Spiele von mehr als 4 Kernen,und auch wenn TW3 klasse wird,so zahle ich nicht soviel für etwas mehr fps 

Zudem sind die Titel trotzdem noch vernünftig spielbar mit meiner aktuellen Konfig laut Benchmarks (50fps +),und daher ist mir das egal
Letzten Endes entscheiden Tw3,Unity und Co ob ich aufrüste

ps:Ich würde mich allerdings nicht allzu sehr auf Titel wie AC:Bf festsetzen,die Pc Version machte bei einigen Usern Probleme was die CPU Auslastung betraf


----------



## Gamer090 (25. November 2014)

Eine Lebensgrosse Figur von Geralt beim Kampf mit einem "Noonwraith" (Hat jemand den Deutschen Begriff dafür? Ich tippe auf Abendzornigen oder so ähnlich. )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: The Witcher-FB Seite


----------



## Hansvonwurst (26. November 2014)

Wo bekommt man so was her?


----------



## Gamer090 (26. November 2014)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man so was her?



Das wäre wohl in der Developers Edition für 1000€ drin.  Spass beiseite, die gibts wohl nicht zu kaufen, CDPR hat es als Deko im studio.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. November 2014)

Neues Musikstück von CDPR veröffentlicht, mir gefällts.


----------



## TheNoseman (6. Dezember 2014)

Mal wieder ein neuer Trailer https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KtEO2xZ7BzQ. Geht das einbinden von Youtube nicht mehr oder bin ich blind?


----------



## turbosnake (6. Dezember 2014)

Das s muss weg.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=KtEO2xZ7BzQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Kinguin (6. Dezember 2014)

Ich empfehle allen nebenbei mal die Bücherreihe ^^
dadurch wird auch einiges klarer,ja man kann auch ohne die Bücher TW genießen,aber glaubt mir es fehlen einfach Infos
Auch zu neueren Charakteren bzw die weniger beleuchtet worden sind,also Ciri und Yennefer,ihren Bezug zu Geralt 
Dadurch wird einem auch erst der Umfang vom TW Universum klar 
Besonders Ciri ist wichtig,was ich da im Internet bei einigen Kommentaren gelesen habe fand ich eher unschön 
so in etwa übersetzt : Wer ist Ciri? Antwort : Kp wahrscheinlich wieder ne Frau,mit der Geralt schlafen kann bzw ne Romanze beginnt  

ps: natürlich ginge auch ne Zusammenfassung,und vllt wird auch in TW3 alles gut erklärt,aber letztes glaube ich eher weniger
Ciri wird nebenbei schon indirekt im 1.Teil erwähnt,wenn auch nur kurz


----------



## Hansvonwurst (6. Dezember 2014)

Wenn die eine Romanze zwischen Geralt und Ciri machen, steig ich denen aufs Dach!


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Dezember 2014)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Wenn die eine Romanze zwischen Geralt und Ciri machen, steig ich denen aufs Dach!


Ich traue CDPR dann doch so viel Werktreue (und guten Geschmack) zu, dass das ausgeschlossen werden kann. Ciri ist schließlich so etwas wie Geralts Tochter.


----------



## Kinguin (7. Dezember 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich traue CDPR dann doch so viel Werktreue (und guten Geschmack) zu, dass das ausgeschlossen werden kann. Ciri ist schließlich so etwas wie Geralts Tochter.



genauso siehts aus,wobei Ciri ja noch viel mehr als bloss eine Art Tochter ist - das ganze ist ja sehr mit Schicksal verbunden und es wäre von CDPR einfach fail daraus so was Dummes zu machen


----------



## Roundy (7. Dezember 2014)

Pscht ned spoilern, bin grad dran die Bücher zu lesen, allerdings auf englisch... ob das was wird [emoji54] 
Gruß


----------



## turbosnake (7. Dezember 2014)

Wieso auf der englischen Übersetzung, ist die deutsche Übersetzung zu schlecht?


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Dezember 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wieso auf der englischen Übersetzung, ist die deutsche Übersetzung zu schlecht?



Nein, die deutsche Übersetzung ist sogar zimlich gut.
Verstehe auch nicht warum er die Bücher auf Englisch liest. Ok, kann man machen wenn man sein Englisch was trainieren will, aber außer dafür macht es keinen Sinn da das Original auf Polnish ist kann die englische Übersetzung im Endeffekt maximal genauso gut oder Schlecht sein wie die deutsche.
Will man es inhaltlich bestmöglich haben, müsstem na es also auf polnisch lesen.


----------



## Roundy (7. Dezember 2014)

ihr habts ja schon genannt, mein englisch bedarf mal einer kleinen Auffrischung,  und da les ich lieber nen gutes buch als nen Vokabel heft 
Des polnischen bin ich leider nicht mächtig 
Gruß


----------



## Kinguin (7. Dezember 2014)

Ich les Bücher auch ganz gern mal auf Englisch,stört mich wenig ^^
Aber die deutsche Übersetzung der TW Reihe geht klar 

ps: wir sollten bestimmte Sachen aber wirjlich in Spoiler packen,tut mir leid @ Roundy


----------



## Roundy (7. Dezember 2014)

Passt schon 
Nen bissl weiß ich eh schon 
Gruß


----------



## turbosnake (8. Dezember 2014)

You've been duked: Wir müssen uns nochmal 3 Monate länger gedulden.
Soll jetzt am 19 Mai kommen.

Es nervt langsam, man hätte lieber gar kein genaues Datum geben soll, anstatt sowas zu tun.


----------



## Kinguin (8. Dezember 2014)

Neeeein,am 24.2 hätte ich meine letzte Prüfung geschrieben und dann 1,5 Monate Semesterferien ...
Verdammt ey
Nagut ich kann warten,seis drum..gute Dinge brauchen ihre Zeit


----------



## Nazzy (8. Dezember 2014)

omg :/

Naja, kann ich schon nachvollziehen und finde ich im Endeffekt auch gut. 
Wenn man schon so ein "episches" Projekt macht, dann soll es auch wirklich perfekt sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Dezember 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> You've been duked: Wir müssen uns nochmal 3 Monate länger gedulden.
> Soll jetzt am 19 Mai kommen.
> 
> Es nervt langsam, man hätte lieber gar kein genaues Datum geben soll, anstatt sowas zu tun.



Also mir passt das sehr gut. Wer weiß, vieleicht hat AMD bis dahin ja auch mal seine nässte Grafikkartengeneration am Start und Nvidia bringt die Titan 2 raus und beglückt uns mit etwas vergleichbarem wie der GTX 780Ti.
Also im Endeffekt ist das evt. nur gut für mich, brauch ich mir nicht im Februar eine GTX 980 kaufen, als Ersatz für meine betagte GTX 580, sondern kann evt. beim dicken Chip-Design zuschlagen.

Man muss halt in allen "schlechten" Mitteilungen nur das Gute sehen.


----------



## Roundy (8. Dezember 2014)

Lieber so als unity style....
Gruß


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Dezember 2014)

turbosnake schrieb:


> You've been duked: Wir müssen uns nochmal 3 Monate länger gedulden.
> Soll jetzt am 19 Mai kommen.
> 
> Es nervt langsam, man hätte lieber gar kein genaues Datum geben soll, anstatt sowas zu tun.



Eigentlich sollte es dieses Jahr erscheinen und dann wurde es auf Februar verschoben, aber langsam nervt es einfach nur wenn es nochmals verschoben wird.


----------



## FortuneHunter (9. Dezember 2014)

Aber besser so, als wie bei Raven's Cry wo man dann am Abend des Releasetages erfährt, dass es noch nen Monat dauert bis man es spielen kann.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Dezember 2014)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte es dieses Jahr erscheinen und dann wurde es auf Februar verschoben, aber langsam nervt es einfach nur wenn es nochmals verschoben wird.



Mein Gott, wieso nervt es? Du verpasst weder was, noch entsteht dir dadurch ein Nachteil. Sei doch lieber froh das Sie es nicht auf biegen und brechen raushauen und du jetzt, oder im Februar zwar spielen kannst, aber mit zimlicher Sicherheit entweder von Bugs bis zum abwinken genervt werden würdest, oder einer miesen Performence, bzw. von beiden Dingen zusammen.
CDP verschiebt das Spiel ja auch nicht aus Spaß, oder weil es ihnen Freude machen würde die Leute damit zu "nerven". TW3 ist jetzt mindestens seid dem Release von TW2 in Entwicklung, vermutlich sogar noch was länger, und das sind am 12.Mai 2015 fast 4 Jahre. Zu genau 4 Jahren fehlen grade mal 5 Tage.

4 Jahre sind eine lange Zeit für die Entwicklung eines Spiels, so lange Entwicklungszeiten hat man heutzutage nur noch sehr selten bei Computerspielen, selbst bei ARPGs mit Hubs oder offener Welt sind ehr 2 - 3 Jahre die Regel.
Worauf ich aber hinaus will, TW3 sollte schon längst released werden geht es nach dem ursprünglichen Zeitplan von CDP. Inzwischen arbeiten die Jungs und Mädels da bereits rund 1 Jahr länger dran als ursprünglich veranschlagt, das kostet auch nicht wenig Geld, Geld das der Titel am Ende auch erstmal wieder einspielen muss.

Und wir reden hier nicht über ein paar zehntausend, oder hunderttausend Euro, wir reden hier von einigen Millionen Euro die da zusätzlich anfallen innerhalb eines Jahres. Nur mal mit einer Belegschaft von insgesammt 100 Leuten bei CDP gerechnet, bei einem durchschnittlichen Gehalt von 2000 Euro pro Nase in 12 Monaten sind das alleine bei den Lohnkosten  schon 2,4 Millionen Euro die man mit TW3 erstmal wieder mehr verdienen müsste und mit Schicherheit ist es sogar noch mehr da Strom, Miete, fehlen und man keine genauen Gehaltskosten kennt.

Wir können also froh sein das das CDP sich nicht dazu hinreißen lässt es wie andere Publisher zu machen und uns das Spiel im aktuellen Zustand um die Ohren haut und es dann über Monate nachpatched.
Man kann jetzt nur hoffen das die 3 Monate mehr Zeit ausreichen um die Probleme, welcher Natur diese auch sein mögen damit man deswegen das Spiel verschoben hat, zu beheben.
Aber lieber so als zum Release dann das große "Kotzen" zu kriegen.


----------



## orca113 (11. Dezember 2014)

Wieso sieht Geralt so alt aus eigentlich?


----------



## Roundy (11. Dezember 2014)

Weil er kein Vampir ist...
Gruß


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Dezember 2014)

orca113 schrieb:


> Wieso sieht Geralt so alt aus eigentlich?



Er IST alt. ^^


----------



## Kinguin (11. Dezember 2014)

Wobei anzumerken ist,dass Geralts Haare schlohweiss wurden,durch bestimmte Experimente an seinem Körper
Diese Mutationen verändert den Hexer,während seiner Hexerausbildung - dadurch wurde es auch zu dem Krieger der er heute ist ^^


----------



## Rizzard (15. Dezember 2014)

Angeblich Ciri, aber müsste das nicht Yennefer sein?

The Witcher 3; Wild Hunt Gets Fantastic New Screenshots and Impressive 3147 x1080 Panoramas, Playable Ciri | DualShockers


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Dezember 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Tada, it´s Ciri.
> 
> The Witcher 3; Wild Hunt Gets Fantastic New Screenshots and Impressive 3147 x1080 Panoramas, Playable Ciri | DualShockers



Und ich sollte Recht behalten.


----------



## Rizzard (15. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab mein Text noch umformuliert. Ich kenne die Bücher nicht, aber ist das wirklich Ciri?


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Dezember 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich hab mein Text noch umformuliert. Ich kenne die Bücher nicht, aber ist das wirklich Ciri?



Das ist eindeutig Ciri.


----------



## Rizzard (15. Dezember 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das ist eindeutig Ciri.



Ok dann wirst du schon recht haben.
Ich dachte nur weil man in den Vids gesehen hat wie die gute Frau doch auf der Flucht ist und Geralt sie sucht. Und in TW3 geht es doch darum Yennefer zu finden? Oder bin ich jetzt total falsch?


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Dezember 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ok dann wirst du schon recht haben.
> Ich dachte nur weil man in den Vids gesehen hat wie die gute Frau doch auf der Flucht ist und Geralt sie sucht. Und in TW3 geht es doch darum Yennefer zu finden? Oder bin ich jetzt total falsch?



Wo hat man in denn Videos Ciri auf der Flucht gesehen? Yennefer ist auf der Flucht. Das Geralt Yennefer findet wird auch eine Rolle spielen in Teil 3, aber der Titel heißt ja auch nicht ohne Grund The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt.
Die Wilde Jagd wird also die Hauptrolle spielen und in dem Zusammenhang spielt Ciri auch eine bedeutende Rolle weshalb es deshalb schon Sinn gemacht hat das Ciri der 2te spielbare Charakter wird.


----------



## Rizzard (15. Dezember 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wo hat man in denn Videos Ciri auf der Flucht gesehen? Yennefer ist auf der Flucht.



Ja so hab ich das auch gemeint. Man sieht in den Vids wie Yennefer auf der Flucht ist (die grauhaarige), und in den Screenshots sieht man jetzt auch wieder die selbe Person. Deswegen dachte ich man hätte sich mit Ciri als Zweitperson vielleicht vertan. Aber die Jungs werden schon wissen was sie schreiben.

Edit: Wobei lt Google-Bildersuche Ciri die grauhaarige ist.^^


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Dezember 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ja so hab ich das auch gemeint. Man sieht in den Vids wie Yennefer auf der Flucht ist (die grauhaarige), und in den Screenshots sieht man jetzt auch wieder die selbe Person. Deswegen dachte ich man hätte sich mit Ciri als Zweitperson vielleicht vertan. Aber die Jungs werden schon wissen was sie schreiben.
> 
> Edit: Wobei lt Google-Bildersuche Ciri die grauhaarige ist.^^



Ciri ist auch die weiß, oder grauhaarige. Yennefer ist die mit dem schwarzen Haar. Und hinter Ciri sind auch einige Personen her, nicht zuletzt die wilde Jagd.


----------



## Rizzard (15. Dezember 2014)

Gut zu wissen.
Jedenfalls dürfte ein zweiter spielbarer Char sich sehr interessant auf das Gameplay auswirken. Ist Ciri mehr wie Geralt, oder eher Magier wie Triss?


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Dezember 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Gut zu wissen.
> Jedenfalls dürfte ein zweiter spielbarer Char sich sehr interessant auf das Gameplay auswirken. Ist Ciri mehr wie Geralt, oder eher Magier wie Triss?



Naja sie ist mehr eine Mischung aus Alvin, aus The Witcher 1, und einem Hexer, wobei Sie keine Kräuterprobe vollzogen hat, also keine vollwertige Hexerin ist.
Sie hat zwar eine magische Ausbildung erhalten, wenn ich mich aber noch richtig erinnere auch selbige nie zur Gänze abgeschlossen.

Im Grunde also ist Sie so ein bisschen von allem.


----------



## Kinguin (15. Dezember 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja sie ist mehr eine Mischung aus Alvin, aus The Witcher 1, und einem Hexer, wobei Sie keine Kräuterprobe vollzogen hat, also keine vollwertige Hexerin ist.
> Sie hat zwar eine magische Ausbildung erhalten, wenn ich mich aber noch richtig erinnere auch selbige nie zur Gänze abgeschlossen.
> 
> Im Grunde also ist Sie so ein bisschen von allem.



Richtig,wobei ich meine sie hat die magische Ausbildung komplett abgeschlossen 
die Kräuterprobe war ja der Grund,wieso Geralt seine übermenschlichen Fähigkeiten hat
Ciri hat die ja nicht 
Das heisst sie müsste körperlich schwächer sein als der Hexer 
Allerdings wurde doch von Triss erklärt,dass Ciri eine ausgewöhnliche Begabung hat und wie Alvin eine Quelle ist 
Also müsste ja Ciri stärkere Magiefähigkeiten haben als Geralt oder ? Ich meine Quellen sind besondere Wesen in TheWitcher


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Dezember 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Richtig,wobei ich meine sie hat die magische Ausbildung komplett abgeschlossen
> die Kräuterprobe war ja der Grund,wieso Geralt seine übermenschlichen Fähigkeiten hat
> Ciri hat die ja nicht
> Das heisst sie müsste körperlich schwächer sein als der Hexer
> ...



Ja, Ciri ist genau wie Alvin eine Quelle. Sie kann auch genau wie er durch die Macht der Vorsehung durch Raum und Zeit reisen und theoretisch besitzt sie daher auch ein ausgeprägtes magisches Potenzial. Allerdings besitzt sie auch nur eine "rudimentäre" Ausbildung was ihre magischen Fähigkeiten angeht.
Ciri sollte zwar auf die Aretusa Akademie für Magierinnen geschickt werden, wurde aber entführt und entkam später auch aus eigener Kraft durch ein magisches Portal.
Daraufhin schloss sie sich in dem Glauben das Yennefer und Geralt sie im Stich gelassen haben einer Banditengruppe an.

Sie hat also genau genommen nie eine vollständige magische Ausbildung erhalten, hat aber deutlich mehr Kontrolle über ihre Fähigkeit durch Raum und Zeit zu reisen als Alvin sie als Kind hatte.

Was ihre körperlichen Fähigkeiten angeht, da sie keine Kräuterprobe vollzogen hat verfügt sie natürlich nicht über die gleichen körperlichen Vorteile wie ein vollwertiger Hexer was Beweglichkeit, das sehen im Dunkeln und die Ressistenz gegen Gifte betrifft. Trotz allem ist sie eine fähige Kämpferin und den meisten normalen Gegnern im Kampf überlegen, oder zumindest ebenbürdig.

Übrigens, wer nicht die Musse hat alle Bücher über den Witcher zu lesen kann auch das wichtigste zu Ciri auf folgender Seite im Witcher Wiki komprimiert zusammengefast nachlesen:

Ciri ? Hexer-Wiki - Charaktere, Monster, Orte, Alchemie, Kampf, Quests

Allerdings verpasst man schon wirklich ein paar tolle Bücher die sich wirklich zu lesen lohnen.


----------



## Kinguin (15. Dezember 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Allerdings verpasst man schon wirklich ein paar tolle Bücher die sich wirklich zu lesen lohnen.



muss da echt mal nen Lob dich aussprechen  macht richtig Spass sich mit nem TW Fan zu unterhalten,die Bücher sind echt top und finde das Wiki aber etwas sehr unvollständig
den meisten sollte es aber reichen 

Finde schade,dass man in dem Forum hier nicht oft genug über Spielinhalte redet
Während ich mit Kumpels mich jetzt schon über die Story von MGS unterhalte und rätsle,wird hier meistens nur Grafikvergleich betrieben
An sich ist das nicht schlimm,das ist ja auch ne Technikseite,aber auch ne Gamesseite ^^


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Dezember 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Finde schade,dass man in dem Forum hier nicht oft genug über Spielinhalte redet
> Während ich mit Kumpels mich jetzt schon über die Story von MGS unterhalte und rätsle,wird hier meistens nur Grafikvergleich betrieben
> An sich ist das nicht schlimm,das ist ja auch ne Technikseite,aber auch ne Gamesseite ^^



Denke das Problem ist auch das viele einfach auch keine Lust darauf haben sich so tiefgründig mit der Lore zu beschäftigen. Das erfordert ja schon viel Interesse und Aufmerksamkeit, sowie das man sich eine ganze Menge merken und Zusammenhänge erschließen muss.
Dazu kommt sicher auch noch das viele Spiele garnicht auf so eine tiefgründige Lore zurückgreifen können wie es The Witcher dank der Bücher kann. Auf Anhieb fällt mir da nur "The Elder Scrolls" und "Baldurs Gate" (D&D Universum) ein das inzwischen neben dem Witcher über eine ehnlich tiefgreifende Lore verfügt.
Mass Effect und Dragon Age verfügen zwar auch schon über etwas ausführlichere Lore aber im Vergleich zu "TW", "BG" und "TES" ist das immer noch nur ein Bruchteil.

Viele Spieler ist die Lore halt auch ehr nebensächlich, man möchte halt ehr eine Seifenoper haben mit ehr seichter Story und ein paar überschaubaren Wendungen, Hauptsache ist das man ihr relativ leicht folgen kann und die Zusammenhänge einfach und klar sind.
Außerdem neigen Menschen halt dazu auf visuelle Dinge besser anzusprechbar zu sein als auf einen dicken Text, auch ein Grund warum sich Spiele mit Vollvertonung inzwischen durchgesetzt haben.
Ich behaupte mal das für den durchschnittlichen Spieler die Optik weit interessanter ist als eine tiefgründige Lore die er sich auch noch durchlesen soll.
Folglich wird man auch ehr über die schicke Optik diskutieren als über das was zum Beispiel im Kodex von Dragon Age steht und ob das schlüssige Lore ist oder da Logiklöcher sind, ect. oder wie Ereignisse in The Witcher zu Dingen im Spiel führen usw. usf.

Wie dem aber auch sei, ich habe auch Spaß an solchen Unterhaltungen und freue mich natürlich immer mal wieder wenn es zu solchen kommt. Ist leider schon recht selten geworden, vor 10-12 Jahren hat man das noch viel häufiger gehabt, lag wohl auch daran das Grafik damals noch deutlich beschränkter in ihren Möglichkeiten war und Inhalt deshalb noch mehr im Vordergrund stand.


----------



## Kinguin (15. Dezember 2014)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie dem aber auch sei, ich habe auch Spaß an solchen Unterhaltungen und freue mich natürlich immer mal wieder wenn es zu solchen kommt. Ist leider schon recht selten geworden, vor 10-12 Jahren hat man das noch viel häufiger gehabt, lag wohl auch daran das Grafik damals noch deutlich beschränkter in ihren Möglichkeiten war und Inhalt deshalb noch mehr im Vordergrund stand.



ich finde aber das eine schließt das andere nicht aus
Im Internet wird oft kritisiert,dass die meisten Gamer von heute nur noch auf B Movie stehen und nichtmehr auf anspruchsvolle Inhalte achten
Aber dann doch selber kein bzw wenig Interesse an der Story des Spiels haben und gehen mehr auf grafische Details ein

Ich meine wir sind mittlerweile eh an nem Punkt wo grafische Unterschiede immer geringer werden
Viel entscheidender ist aber das Gesamtbild,und das fehlt mir manchmal einfach ,ich will mich auch gern mal über zb die Story unterhalten
Rätslen wie es weitergeht,was noch kommt,klingt nerdig ich weiss  
Shadow of Colossus ist für mich (weiss nicht,ob dir daswas sagt) eins der schönsten Spiele überhaupt,Atmo,Setting,Artdesign insgesamt stimmen einfach
Auh Dark Souls finde ich deshalb so toll,oder Zelda OoT oder MGS oder FF7 
Letzteres macht mir selbst heute noch ne Gänsehaut 
Aber irgendwie sind ja Pixel wichtiger mittlerweile


----------



## Rizzard (16. Dezember 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Finde schade,dass man in dem Forum hier nicht oft genug über Spielinhalte redet
> Während ich mit Kumpels mich jetzt schon über die Story von MGS unterhalte und rätsle,wird hier meistens nur Grafikvergleich betrieben
> An sich ist das nicht schlimm,das ist ja auch ne Technikseite,aber auch ne Gamesseite ^^



Du musst dich leider damit abfinden, solche Gespräche eher in anderen Foren zu führen.
Bei Witcher (eben ein PC-Spiel) hast du hier vermutlich noch gute Chancen, aber bei anderen Games sind Diskussionen in anderen Foren ratsamer (vorzugsweise keine PC-Foren).


----------



## Aldrearic (16. Dezember 2014)

Grafik ist nicht das wichtigste an einem sPiel. Viele wollen jedoch so realistische Grafik wie möglich. Passt aber kaum, wenn es ein riesiges Opwen World Spiel ist, welche sogar High End Rechner in die Knie zwingen. Dann meckern auch wieder alle, wieso es nicht läuft.
Ich habe auch lieber eine gute Story & gutes Gameplay mit vielen Inhalten, als eine realistische Grafik. Es muss flüssig laufen und TW3 sieht schon jetzt super aus.
Ich bin zuversichtlich, dass CDP ein gutes Spiel abliefern wird. 
Vielleicht öffnet CDP die Engine für gewisses Modding der Community.


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Dezember 2014)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Vielleicht öffnet CDP die Engine für gewisses Modding der Community.



Sehr sicher sogar. Es gibt ja schon das "RedKit" für TW2-Modding.


----------



## Kinguin (16. Dezember 2014)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Du musst dich leider damit abfinden, solche Gespräche eher in anderen Foren zu führen.
> Bei Witcher (eben ein PC-Spiel) hast du hier vermutlich noch gute Chancen, aber bei anderen Games sind Diskussionen in anderen Foren ratsamer (vorzugsweise keine PC-Foren).



Ich denke man ja auch beides,also über Technik aber auch Spielinhalte reden
Aber vllt hast du recht,ist nunmal so
Aber ein Spiel gehört für mich gespielt,es ist mehr als nur reinen Rumstehen und Rauchwölkchen betrachten

etwas OT aber,ich finde hier haben de Entwickler auch ganze Arbeit geleistet
Seit nem Jahr wird bei fast jedem Spiel nur noch über Auflösung,fps Untershciede usw geredet - simple Möglichkeit um im Gespräch zu bleiben
Das Spiel selbst ? nope steht im Hintergrund meistens
Alleon so nen Downgrade Thread hat 20  Seiten gefühlt ,wenns aber um nen 2.spielbaren Charakter geht,dann kriegt man vllt ne Seite voll


----------



## RavionHD (16. Dezember 2014)

Naja, in einem Hardwareforum redet man halt mehr über Technik als über das eigentliche Spiel.

Sonst kann man es mit PCGames.de probieren, dort geht es mehr um das eigentliche Spiel.

Mal schauen wie Ciri sich spielen wird btw.


----------



## Kinguin (16. Dezember 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Naja, in einem Hardwareforum redet man halt mehr über Technik als über das eigentliche Spiel.



das Argument höre ich öfters,fakt ist aber das das auch ein Games Forum ist 
Und Spiele sind mehr als nur reines Rumstehen und aufgeilen an Pixeln

mehr finde ich nichtmal schlimm,aber "halt mehr" ist eine Verharmlosung
Man schaue sich mal die Threads in den letzten 6 Monaten an,jeder Downgrade/Fps/Auflösungs Diskussion hat soviel mehr Seiten als ein wichtiger Thread zum Spielinhalt
zB Bei Spielen wie MGS,die von ihrer Story leben und bei denen man durch die Vorgänger (nagut bzw Nachfolger) wunderbar rätseln kann,was in MGSV passiert
In einigen foren kochen die Theorien über,hier zählt natürlich erstmal die 4k Auflösung 
Wobei nagut um darüber zu diskutieren,muss man auch die anderen Teile gespielt haben

Noch komischer ist,dass viele hier aktuelle Spiele für ihre B Movie oder durchgeskripten Züge kritisieren zb bei Cod/AC
Oder allgemein sich beschweren,dass der Anspruch in Handlung und Gameplay fehlt
aber dann doch lieber erstmal nur über grafische MiniDetails diskutieren


----------



## Rizzard (16. Dezember 2014)

Kinguin schrieb:


> zB Bei Spielen wie MGS,die von ihrer Story leben und bei denen man durch die Vorgänger (nagut bzw Nachfolger) wunderbar rätseln kann,was in MGSV passiert
> In einigen foren kochen die Theorien über,hier zählt natürlich erstmal die 4k Auflösung
> Wobei nagut um darüber zu diskutieren,muss man auch die anderen Teile gespielt haben



That´s the point.
Hier ist es schwierig über MGS zu schwadronieren, da es MGS nicht wirklich am PC gibt.
Über die Theorien, was in Teil 5 alles sein könnte, besuche ich (wie vorhin bereits angemerkt) andere Foren.

Da Teil 5 für PC kommt (wenn auch nicht gleichzeitig), wären später Diskussionen möglich. Allerdings folgen dann auf eine Seite Diskussion 5 Seiten Einstellungen, Frames und PC-Specs.

Sorry für OT.

@Topic:
Ich bin ja echt mal gespannt wie sich Ciri spielt. Dürfte für etwas Abwechslung sorgen, und auch die Story uU spannend halten.


----------



## Cleriker (16. Dezember 2014)

Ich beispielsweise interessiere mich überhaupt nicht für einen zweiten Charakter. Ich will meinen Helden spielen und nicht irgendeine Person, von der ich fast nichts weiß/zu der ich keinen Bezug habe.
Ja, richtig geraten, ich habe die Bücher nicht gelesen. Damit dürfte ich aber auch wohl nicht allein dastehen. Es dürfte sogar den meisten so gehen, denke ich.
Die the Witcher Reihe finde ich wirklich super, aber dieses Drumherum fehlt und deshalb bin ich wohl ähnlich von der Grafik begeistert, wie von der Handlung, die ich vielleicht gar nicht in ihrer Komplexität erfassen kann.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Dezember 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich beispielsweise interessiere mich überhaupt nicht für einen zweiten Charakter. Ich will meinen Helden spielen und nicht irgendeine Person, von der ich fast nichts weiß/zu der ich keinen Bezug habe.
> Ja, richtig geraten, ich habe die Bücher nicht gelesen. Damit dürfte ich aber auch wohl nicht allein dastehen. Es dürfte sogar den meisten so gehen, denke ich.
> Die the Witcher Reihe finde ich wirklich super, aber dieses Drumherum fehlt und deshalb bin ich wohl ähnlich von der Grafik begeistert, wie von der Handlung, die ich vielleicht gar nicht in ihrer Komplexität erfassen kann.



finde ich auch nicht schlimm,ist ja ok ,nicht jeder mag Bücher ,aber ich kann diese empfehlen  
aber mir wurde bei TW erst durch die Bücher klar,wie komplex das Universum ist und wie viele offene Fragen die Spiele hatten ^^
Es macht schon Spass sich mit der Lore eines RPGs auseinanderzusetzen und ich persönlich finde das gehört einfach dazu 
Ich meine wie soll man denn einem Spiel entgegenfiebern,wenn man keine Ahnung/keinen Bezug hat von/zu den Charakteren ?
Wie kann man überhaupt Begeisterung empfinden,jetzt nur durch die Grafik?

Aber jeder wie er will,finde aber schade,dass man TW oder auch viele andere Titel nur auf die Grafik/Technik herunterbricht
Bzw es in einem solchen Maße tut


----------



## Cleriker (18. Dezember 2014)

Na eben nicht. Ich bin durchaus von der Handlung und der Art ihrer Erzählung begeistert. Dadurch habe ich aber nur einen direkten Bezug zu Geralt und wenig zu den anderen. Was es mit Yenefer auf sich hat möchte ich auch erfahren, aber ich habe nicht das Gefühl, zu anderen Charakteren dieses Spiels eine Beziehung entwickeln zu wollen. Die sind einfach viel zu weit weg von der Person, mit deren Eigenschaften und Handlungen ich mich bereits identifiziere.
Mit einer Fixierung nur auf die Technik hat das nichts zu tun.
Ihr habt hier beispielsweise Alvin eingeworfen und seine Rolle angerissen. Für mich, der ausschließlich weiß was er im Spiel serviert bekommen hat, ist Alvin quasi nur Dekoration gewesen. Er kam mal hier und mal dort vor, Geralt hat sich für ihn eingesetzt, aber das war's auch schon. Wirkliche Bedeutung hatte er bisher nicht. Ciri habt ihr mit Alvin verglichen. Warum also sollte ich mich auf diese Person besonders freuen? Wirft sie nochmal ein ganz anderes Licht auf meinen eigentlichen Protagonisten?


----------



## DerDoofy (18. Dezember 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich beispielsweise interessiere mich überhaupt nicht für einen zweiten Charakter. Ich will meinen Helden spielen und nicht irgendeine Person, von der ich fast nichts weiß/zu der ich keinen Bezug habe.
> Ja, richtig geraten, ich habe die Bücher nicht gelesen. Damit dürfte ich aber auch wohl nicht allein dastehen. Es dürfte sogar den meisten so gehen, denke ich.
> Die the Witcher Reihe finde ich wirklich super, aber dieses Drumherum fehlt und deshalb bin ich wohl ähnlich von der Grafik begeistert, wie von der Handlung, die ich vielleicht gar nicht in ihrer Komplexität erfassen kann.



Ich interessiere mich auch nicht dafür. Es wird dich aber nicht stören, da man Geralt nicht wie irgendeinen Radom-Charakter ohne eigene Geschichte und Vergangenheit skillt, und deshalb möglichst viel Zeit mit ihm erleben will.

Es wird für die Story relevant sein, und die steht nun einmal im Vordergrund.


----------



## Kinguin (18. Dezember 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Na eben nicht. Ich bin durchaus von der Handlung und der Art ihrer Erzählung begeistert. Dadurch habe ich aber nur einen direkten Bezug zu Geralt und wenig zu den anderen. Was es mit Yenefer auf sich hat möchte ich auch erfahren, aber ich habe nicht das Gefühl, zu anderen Charakteren dieses Spiels eine Beziehung entwickeln zu wollen. Die sind einfach viel zu weit weg von der Person, mit deren Eigenschaften und Handlungen ich mich bereits identifiziere.



Nun gut,das kann durchaus sein,aber wie verstehe du dann die Tragweite von Geralts Entscheidungen,seiner Liebe zu Yennefer und auch generell seine Persönlichkeit ?
Ein Charakter setzt sich auch aus seiner Vergangenheit sowie seinen Beziehungen zu einzelnen Charakteren zusammen
Grade weil ich Geralt so interessant finde,habe ich die Bücher verschlungen,um ihn eben noch besser verstehen zu können 
anders als in vielen anderen Spielen  sind die NPCs,Begleiter und der Hauptcharakter keine belanglosen Pixelwesen 
Ich meine es hat ja auch nen Grund wieso CDP einen vorgefertigen Charakter und nicht nen Charakter Editor 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Mit einer Fixierung nur auf die Technik hat das nichts zu tun.



bitte nicht falsch verstehen,ich werfe dir das nicht vor,es ist schon gut, Interesse an Grafik zu haben 
Nur in den letzten Monaten zeigte sich deutlich wohin die Richtung geht bei vielen,was Videospiele betrifft
Man kritisiert ja das Spiele immer mehr zu Grafikkrachern ohne Substanz werden,im gleichen Momente sehe ich aber Downgrade Threads mit 20 Seiten
Spieleinhalte sind da eher zweitrangig,aber nun gut so ist es eben



Cleriker schrieb:


> Ihr habt hier beispielsweise Alvin eingeworfen und seine Rolle angerissen. Für mich, der ausschließlich weiß was er im Spiel serviert bekommen hat, ist Alvin quasi nur Dekoration gewesen. Er kam mal hier und mal dort vor, Geralt hat sich für ihn eingesetzt, aber das war's auch schon. Wirkliche Bedeutung hatte er bisher nicht. Ciri habt ihr mit Alvin verglichen. Warum also sollte ich mich auf diese Person besonders freuen? Wirft sie nochmal ein ganz anderes Licht auf meinen eigentlichen Protagonisten?



Alvin ist eine Quelle,eine Art Wesen,die schon von Geburt aus über besondere magische Fähigkeiten verfügen (zb Zeit Raum Reisen)
Sie sind talentierter als Menschen,die sich Magie erst aneignen müssen 
Ciri das Adoptivkind von Geralt und das Kind aus der Prophezeihung ist ebenfalls eine solche Quelle ,daher der Bezug zu Alvin ^^

Zu Alvin gibt es zu eine interessante Theorie,die sich allerdings bisher noch nicht zu 100% bestätigt hat, aber er hatte schon eine sehr große Bedeutung in TW1 
Wie gesagt,ich finde es voll in Ordnung wenn du dich nicht zu 100% mit der Story auseinander setzen möchtest  
Ich wollte es bloss mal anmerken,Spiele gehören halt auch gespielt ,also Gameplay/Story und nicht nur Pixel/fps zählen


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Dezember 2014)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ihr habt hier beispielsweise Alvin eingeworfen und seine Rolle angerissen. Für mich, der ausschließlich weiß was er im Spiel serviert bekommen hat, ist Alvin quasi nur Dekoration gewesen. Er kam mal hier und mal dort vor, Geralt hat sich für ihn eingesetzt, aber das war's auch schon. Wirkliche Bedeutung hatte er bisher nicht. Ciri habt ihr mit Alvin verglichen. Warum also sollte ich mich auf diese Person besonders freuen? Wirft sie nochmal ein ganz anderes Licht auf meinen eigentlichen Protagonisten?



Versteh das Bitte nicht verkehrt, aber mit Alvin liegst du einfach nur Meilenweit daneben und hast Alvins Rolle in TW1 absolut nicht verstanden.
Alvin war in TW1 keine bloße Deko. Kinguin hat ja angedeutet das es eine Theorie zu ihm gibt, die zu erschließen und zu erahnen welche Rolle er spielt braucht man nicht mal die Bücher, somal Alvin in den Büchern keine Rolle spielt und Alvin nicht die gleiche Bedeutung für Geralt hat wie es bei Ciri der Fall ist.

Die Theorie hinter Alvin ist das de Aldersberg vom Orden der flammenden Rose eigentlich eine erwachsene Version von Alvin ist. Diverse Äußerungen von de Aldersberg und ein Amulett, das er von Triss als Kind erhalten hat und das verhindern sollte das Alvin in gefährlichen Situationen unkontroliert mit seiner Gabe verschwindet, untermauern diese These.  Genau das Amulett findet man nämlich am Ende des Spiels bei der Leiche von de Aldersberg.
Alvin war also nicht nur eine Dekoration sondern ein zentrales Kernelement von TW1, nicht umsonst hat er sich von Akt 1 bis Ende durch das Spiel gezogen.  
Wobei Alvin, bzw. de Aldersberg, versucht hat die Erfüllung der Prophezeiung der Ithlinne, welche auch mehrfach in TW1 erwähnt und im Kodex in mehreren Texten sogar etwas Erleuterung erfährt, sowie durch einige Äußerungen diverser Gesprächspartner, bis zu einem gewissen Grad zu verhindern. Erreichen wollte er dies dadurch indem er die Menschheit geschützt von Mutanten, welche mit den geklauten Hexermutagenen erschaffen wurden, in den Süden führt, wo Sie überlebt hätten.
Die Prophezeiung von Ithlinne spielt auch in Bezug auf Ciri und Geralts und Yennefers Schicksal eine wichtige Rolle und taucht auch immer wieder in den Romanen auf.

Hier übrigens mal die Prophezeiung:

*"Die Prophezeiung des Ithlinne Aegli aep Aevenien   

*_*Hört meine Worte, das Zeitalter des Schwertes und der Axt wird anbrechen, das Zeitalter des barbarischen Sturms. 

Es kommt die Zeit von weißer Kälte und weißem Licht, die Zeit der Verwirrung 
und die Zeit der Verachtung, Tedd Deiradh, die Zeit des Endes. 

Und die Welt stirbt im Frost, gefroren in Eis und bedeckt von Schnee."
*
Alvin, bzw. de Aldersberg hat im direkten Zusammenhang nichts mit der Erfüllung eben jener Prophezeiung zu tun, eingeleitet wird deren Erfüllung im Bezug auf denn ersten Teil  der Prophezeiung im Prinzip am Ende von TW2 im 3ten Kapitel.
TW1 legt im Prinzip nur den Grundstein des Verständnises für die Geschehnisse welche in TW2 ihren Anfang nehmen und sich in TW3 weiterführen, bzw. fortsetzen, wobei halt im Grunde, was einem aber nicht direkt vom Spiel auf die Nase gebunden wird, die Prophezeiung das zentrale Kernelement der Handlung ist. Die Königsmorde, die Invasion von Nilfgard am Ende von TW2, sowie die Ereignisse um die Wilde Jagd in TW3, das alles muss man im Prinzip im Kontext der Prophezeiung sehen und nicht als isolierte Ereignisse ohne einen Gesamtzusammenhang.

Um diese Zusammenhänge zu verstehen, vor allem wenn man die Bücher nicht liest muss man schon sehr aufmerksam TW1 spielen und den Kodex von a bis z durchlesen.
Ansonsten endet das wie bei dir das man die Geschichte in ihren Zusammenhängen eigentlich garnicht versteht, bzw nur recht oberflächlich und verfälscht wahr nimmt. Bitte, wie eingangs gesagt, diese Äußerung nicht falsch verstehen. _


----------



## Rizzard (19. Dezember 2014)

Ich kann mich nicht mal mehr an Alvin erinnern.
Ja lang ist's her das ich TW1 gespielt habe.


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Dezember 2014)

Boah Leute... die Sache mit Alvin / Jacqes de Aldersberg ist ungefähr das beste am Plot von TW1, wer das nicht gerafft hat spielt jetzt sofort den ersten Teil nochmal!


----------



## Kinguin (19. Dezember 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Boah Leute... die Sache mit Alvin / Jacqes de Aldersberg ist ungefähr das beste am Plot von TW1, wer das nicht gerafft hat spielt jetzt sofort den ersten Teil nochmal!



ja das war echt genial gemacht von CDP ^^solche Twists mag ich,aber schon krass der Junge,um den wir uns gekümmert haben,der uns seine Traum erzählt hat,ist am Ende unser Feind,den wir töten müssen....
Ich frage mich,was die Entwickler aus Ciris Fähigkeit (sie ist ja auch ne Quelle) mit dem Zeit/Raum Reisen bei TW3 machen 
es wird spannend ,aber bei solchen Dingen muss man vorsichtig sein,bei Zeit/Raum/Parallelwelten reisen gibts ja immer das problem,dass man Ende alles konfus und nicht mehr zu durchblicken ist


----------



## Cleriker (19. Dezember 2014)

Den Kodex mag ich wirklich nicht besonders aufmerksam gelesen haben, aber wenn einem In dieser Welt noch alles fremd ist, hat man da auch gut zu schlucken. Allein die einzelnen Rassen und ihre Bedeutung und Eigenarten geben einem schon ordentlich Input. Dann kommen die Schauplätze und Handlungsstränge und man ist beim ersten mal schon erschlagen von einer Flut aus Informationen. 
Ich denke aber, dass wenn ich die Zeit irgendwie erübrigen kann, ich die beiden Vorgänger definitiv noch einmal spiele, bevor ich mich dem dritten widme.


----------



## Kinguin (23. Dezember 2014)

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Sämtliche Inhalte sind fertiggestellt - News - GameStar.de

ich bin wirklich gespannt,wie es am Ende wird - das sie TW3 verschieben finde ich nicht schlimm (auch wenn Mai blöd ist,mitten im Semester ) ,hauptsache ein Release Desaster
Daran kann sich Ubisoft ruhig mal ein Bsp nehmen 
Wieso sagt mir aber mein Gefühl,dass das SPiel trotzdem Performancetechnisch oder Bugtechnisch Probleme bereiten wird ? bin wohl zu pessimistisch  
aber muss einfach an TW1/Tw2 denken,wobei Tw2 deutlich angenehmer war als Tw1


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. Dezember 2014)

Krass, noch fast ein halbes Jahr für Bugfixing... entweder sie nehmen die Qualitätskontrolle wirklich ernst, oder das Spiel ist im Moment noch ein unspielbares Grauen


----------



## RavionHD (23. Dezember 2014)

Ich gehe davon aus dass es aktuell wohl kaum spielbar ist. Hätte es nur wenige Bugs würde man diese mit einem Day 1 Patch beheben.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Dezember 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus dass es aktuell wohl kaum spielbar ist. Hätte es nur wenige Bugs würde man diese mit einem Day 1 Patch beheben.



Und alle würden sich wieder über den Day 1 Patch aufregen und an der Bugfreiheit des Spiels zweifeln, so wie es bei anderen Spielen auch der Fall ist.


----------



## RavionHD (23. Dezember 2014)

Ja klar, aber bei wenigen Bugs verschiebt man ein Spiel ja nicht gleich um 3 Monate, das dürften wohl auch gravierende und am Spielfortschritt hindernde Bugs sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Dezember 2014)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ja klar, aber bei wenigen Bugs verschiebt man ein Spiel ja nicht gleich um 3 Monate, das dürften wohl auch gravierende und am Spielfortschritt hindernde Bugs sein.



Die letzten Artikel klangen ehr so als wenn man vor kurzem erst mit dem letzten Inhalt fertig geworden wäre. Das bedeutet man hätte jetzt nur noch 2 Monate gehabt um Bugs zu fixen und und die Performence zu polieren. Das wäre etwas sehr wenig Zeit dafür.
Schaut man sich andere Titel an sind 5-6 Monate die normale Zeit die man für das beseitigen von Bugs investiert, grade wenn es sich dabei um einen open World Titel handelt.
Also ja, da sind sicher noch einige Bugs drin die evt. auch den Fortschritt im Spiel behindern können.
Aber das wäre halt nichts gewesen was man einfach wohl mal eben so nach 2 Monaten Fehlerbehbung mit nem Day one Patch lösbar gewesen wäre.


----------



## Seabound (24. Dezember 2014)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Boah Leute... die Sache mit Alvin / Jacqes de Aldersberg ist ungefähr das beste am Plot von TW1, wer das nicht gerafft hat spielt jetzt sofort den ersten Teil nochmal!



Ich hab das nur wegen den Karten von den Nakten gespielt. An den Plot kann ich mich mehr erinnern.





M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Krass, noch fast ein halbes Jahr für Bugfixing... entweder sie nehmen die Qualitätskontrolle wirklich ernst, oder das Spiel ist im Moment noch ein unspielbares Grauen




 Ich rechne damit (oder hoffe), dass Spiel erscheint nicht vor 2016...


----------



## Aldrearic (25. Dezember 2014)

Es kann nur besser werden als Ubi Soft, die es ja nicht schaffen.  CDP hat sich einfach übernommen mit den Inhalten und jetzt ist zu wenig Zeit zum polieren. Weis man ja am Anfang nicht, wie lange es dauert. Ich hab kein Problem damit, wenn es bei Relase anständig läuft. Über ein paar Bugs sehe ich hinweg.


----------



## Seabound (25. Dezember 2014)

Mir ist halt etwas lieber, es kommt später, aber dafür ohne wirkliche Bugs und dafür mit stimmigen und gut durchentwickeltem Inhalt. Auf gigabyteweiße Day-One Patches hab ich mit meinem ALDI-Surfstick auch keinen Bock...  Deswegen lieber erst Release Anfgang-Mitte 2016 aber dafür ohne Probleme und mit fertig entwickeltem Spiel.


----------



## Rizzard (25. Dezember 2014)

Als ob CDP auf 2016 verschiebt.
Das Ding kommt 2015, definitiv.


----------



## Seabound (25. Dezember 2014)

Ja. Die müssen ja Geld verdienen. Besser wäre aber, die würden warten. Wird wohl aber nicht geschehen.


----------



## Drayygo (2. Januar 2015)

Ich hoffe ja (ich habe nicht alle 46 Seiten hier durchgelesen) das CDP bei TW 3 auch Mantle unterstützt.
Dann müsste ich meinen Prozzi wohl nicht extra dafür übertakten. Alternativ könnten sie natürlich auch 
Mehrkernprozessoren besser unterstützen, wie bei BF4 oder Crysis, dann müsste ich das wphl auch nicht.
UUUUUUND...Ich brauche so eine verdammte Deluxe-Collectors Edition..Ich will dieses Amulett.. 
O.O


----------



## Roundy (2. Januar 2015)

Ne soweit ich weiß nicht, sie haben glaub mal (vor sehr langer zeit ) gesagt, dass es zwar interessant ist, sie es glaub auch im auge behalten aber bei tw3 nicht zum Einsatz kommen wird. 
Kann sich aber geändert haben...
Gruß


----------



## Cleriker (2. Januar 2015)

Da sie nvidias gameworks unterstützen, ist dies mMn ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Janolaas (9. Januar 2015)

Ich glaube CDP wird kein Mantle einsetzen..
Man schaut sich schon nur die Systemanforderungen anschauen.
Die AMD Karten sind bei mind. und max. Anfoderungen n bisschen besser also "könnte" man dann davon ausgehen das TW3 besser auf Nvidia Karten laufen wird.


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Januar 2015)

Mantle ist praktisch ausgeschlossen, da das Spiel ein Nvidia-Gameworks-Titel ist.  Das erklärt auch die verschobenen Hardwareanforderungen à la "R9 290 oder GTX 770". Wenn man das GW-Gedöns abdreht, wird es höchstwahrscheinlich auf AMD and NV gleich gut laufen.


----------



## alm0st (22. Januar 2015)

TW3 bekommt eine USK 18 Einstuffung und kommt zu 100% ungeschnitten nach Deutschland 

https://www.facebook.com/DEthewitcher/photos/a.616515061810086.1073741828.616465041815088/640721692722756/?type=1&theater

Indirekt heißt das, dass nun alle Inhalte des Spiels fertig sind.  Damit sollte dann hoffentlich durch die Verschiebung ein möglichst  bugfreier Release möglich werden


----------



## turbosnake (22. Januar 2015)

Am 26 Januar gibt es wohl weitere Berichte.


----------



## Rizzard (26. Januar 2015)

The Witcher 3 will likely have the best graphics yet (New Screenshots) - NeoGAF


----------



## RavionHD (26. Januar 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> The Witcher 3 will likely have the best graphics yet (New Screenshots) - NeoGAF



Würde ich den Screenshots nach zu urteilen nicht sagen, Dragon Age:Inquisiton auf dem PC hat da die meiner Meinung nach bessere Vegetation, Texturen und co.

Sieht aber noch immer sehr schick aus ganz klar!

Kann man jetzt zwar nicht ganz urteilen, aber gegenüber dem hier sieht das noch immer gedowngraded aus:
http://static.gamespot.com/uploads/original/1503/15036700/2504542-3840569450-25044.gif

Aber vielleicht ist das Untere ja ein PC Screenshot in @Ultra und der Trailer den wir zuletzt sahen Konsolenmaterial.


----------



## Robonator (26. Januar 2015)

Neues Gameplay:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BgJUL3nN4iI

HD Download in der Beschreibung ~3GB.


----------



## Zybba (28. Januar 2015)

*PC Games Podcast zu The Witcher 3*


----------



## turbosnake (3. Februar 2015)

Geralt wird leider nicht Eislaufen können.


----------



## Kinguin (3. Februar 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Geralt wird leider nicht Eislaufen können.



Tja dann wird es nicht gekauft....


----------



## RavionHD (3. Februar 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Geralt wird leider nicht Eislaufen können.



Kann man wenigstens Skifahren?

Wer ist denn bitte davon ausgegangen dass man Eislaufen kann?

Habe ich was verpasst in The Witcher 2 oder was?


----------



## Kinguin (3. Februar 2015)

Also ich erwarte zumindest ein Snowmobil,mit vernünftiger Steuerung, wie sonst soll sich ein Hexer wie Geralt fortbewegen ? 

Ok Spaß beiseite, das Interview klingt gut, aber auch wieder zu gut
Man nimmt sich Fallout NV als Vorbild unter anderem , aber versucht den Fokus auf der Mainstory zu lassen (habe NV nie gespielt)
Sehr gute Entscheidung .mich nervt dieser "Wir müssen OpenWorld machen, egal was kommt -Wahn " auf
Das ihm DA3 zu vollgestopft ist, sehe ich ebenso


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Februar 2015)

Fallout NV als Vorbild für die Interaktion mit der offenen Spielwelt ist ungefähr das Beste was er sagen konnte


----------



## Kinguin (5. Februar 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Fallout NV als Vorbild für die Interaktion mit der offenen Spielwelt ist ungefähr das Beste was er sagen konnte



Steinigt mich habe Fallout NV nie gespielt, aber Fallout 3 (als einzigen Fallout Teil) ,das fand ich ganz gut, konnte ich aber nie durchspielen, weil GWFL mir Probleme gemacht hat.... war mir dann aber auch egal
Legt NV nochmal einen drauf also spielerisch ?


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Februar 2015)

New Vegas ist in jeder Hinsicht das bessere Spiel (und definitiv ein besseres Fallout) - und wer was anderes behauptet hat keine Ahnung und soll die F***** halten


----------



## Kinguin (6. Februar 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> New Vegas ist in jeder Hinsicht das bessere Spiel (und definitiv ein besseres Fallout) - und wer was anderes behauptet hat keine Ahnung und soll die F***** halten



also das Intro fand ich von Fallout 3 schon ganz cool,also die Anfänge des Spiels blieben mir im Kopf
Die Welt war halt typisch Bethesda ,aber ich habe es halt nie durchgespielt,wobei ich rückblickend es wohl auch nicht so motivierend fand,nachdem mein Spielstand gelöscht wurde (GWFL )
danach habe ich immer das Offline Konto bei GWFL Spielen genutzt

Dann gebe ich mal NV irgendwann eine Chance,das soll ja Storylastiger sein und nicht einfach nur eine große Welt sein


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Februar 2015)

Die Hauptstory ist da etwas zurückgenommen, die Spielwelt ist sozusagen die Story. Man kann mehr oder weniger das Schicksal jedes besseren Schuppens, oder vielmehr das seiner Bewohner, beeinflussen. In Sachen Interaktivität zwischen Spieler und der offenen Welt ist New Vegas wirklich ziemlich unerreicht. In Skyrim oder Fallout 3 kannst du zwar mit jedem quatschen und tonnenweise Quests erledigen, aber du hast so gut wie nie das Gefühl, dass du die Spielwelt wirklich verändern kannst.


----------



## Kinguin (6. Februar 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Die Hauptstory ist da etwas zurückgenommen, die Spielwelt ist sozusagen die Story. Man kann mehr oder weniger das Schicksal jedes besseren Schuppens, oder vielmehr das seiner Bewohner, beeinflussen. In Sachen Interaktivität zwischen Spieler und der offenen Welt ist New Vegas wirklich ziemlich unerreicht. In Skyrim oder Fallout 3 kannst du zwar mit jedem quatschen und tonnenweise Quests erledigen, aber du hast so gut wie nie das Gefühl, dass du die Spielwelt wirklich verändern kannst.



klingt gut,hole irgendwann mal nach

das ist die Schwäche von Bethesdas OpenWorldd RPGs ,egal was du macht es hat keine Auswirkungen auf die Story
dabei fängt es immer vielversprechend an,es ist halt reines Erkunden 
das Gute ist aber SKyrim zb ist nicht voll mit 0815 Quests,sondern bieten genug spannende Nebenquests,besonders mit den Addons und den Mods wird das Spiel sehr gut 
Aber die reine Vanilla Version finde ich nur ganz gut ,hatte ich nach ca 30h durch und dann erstmal keine Lust mehr ^^


----------



## RaVeNV1 (22. Februar 2015)

Gerade eben bei Steam vorbestellt für 43,99.

Ich freu mich wie Bolle!


----------



## Cleriker (22. Februar 2015)

Steam? Wird das Spiel "auch" dort angeboten, oder ist Steam bei Teil drei Pflicht?


----------



## coroc (22. Februar 2015)

Ich weiß nicht, ob es noch aktuell ist, ich meine aber gelesen zu haben, dass es DRM frei angeboten werden soll...


----------



## Cleriker (22. Februar 2015)

Das heißt ja nichts. Bei irgendeinem Spiel wurde das schon mal behauptet und dann trotzdem gemacht. Als Begründung hieß es dann, dass es nicht aus gründen des Kopierschutzes sei, wegen der Bequemlichkeit mit Spielstand und dergleichen. Ich weiß nur leider gerade nicht mehr, welches Spiel das war.


----------



## RaVeNV1 (22. Februar 2015)

DRM-frei bei GOG. 

Dazu passend, ich zitiere: "
*Loyal fans get a better price for The Witcher: Wild Hunt!*

*€46.79*                          (22% off)                                                       with * The Witcher 1 or 2* on GOG.com                         

*€43.79*                          (27% off)                                                       with * The Witcher 1 and 2* on GOG.com                         "

Edit: Hab beide "The Witcher"-Teile damals im Sale bei Steam für läppische 5,58 geschossen, und war böse begeistert.


----------



## Cleriker (22. Februar 2015)

Mein Problem ist, dass ich Internet nur über LTE bekomme, mit 30GB traffic im Monat, für die ganze Familie. Ich brauch das Spiel also auf Scheibe! Deshalb meide ich auch Steam, origin, usw...


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Februar 2015)

Du kriegst es auch DRM-Frei auf Silberlinge gepresst.


----------



## jamie (23. Februar 2015)

GOG.com

Bitte schön. Wunderbar DRM-frei. 



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Du kriegst es auch DRM-Frei auf Silberlinge gepresst.



Normal im Laden?


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. Februar 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Normal im Laden?



Schon.


----------



## RavionHD (26. Februar 2015)

Die Ladenversion soll DRM frei sein, ja.

Ich werde es mir trotzdem auf Steam holen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. Februar 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Die Ladenversion soll DRM frei sein, ja.
> 
> Ich werde es mir trotzdem auf Steam holen.






Echt jetz


----------



## majinvegeta20 (27. Februar 2015)

RaVeNV1 schrieb:


> Gerade eben bei Steam vorbestellt für 43,99.
> 
> Ich freu mich wie Bolle!


XDD GOG Kollege! GOG!
Warum hast du es auf Steam gekauft? 



Cleriker schrieb:


> Mein Problem ist, dass ich Internet nur über LTE bekomme, mit 30GB traffic im Monat, für die ganze Familie. Ich brauch das Spiel also auf Scheibe! Deshalb meide ich auch Steam, origin, usw...



Hybrid Anschluss. Kein Datenvolumen!


----------



## Zybba (27. Februar 2015)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> XDD GOG Kollege! GOG!
> Warum hast du es auf Steam gekauft?


Kann man die GoG Version trotzdem bei Steam einbinden? ^^

Falls ich das Spiel kaufe, dann auf jeden Fall die DRM freie Version.
Nicht weil mir das wichtig ist. Ich finde einfach gut, dass ein Entwickler so etwas noch anbietet. Das möchte ich belohnen.
Auch wenn der Key dann vermutlich nicht bei Steam hinterlegt ist...


----------



## majinvegeta20 (27. Februar 2015)

Oh da fragst mich was. Müsste ich jetzt ehrlich gesagt lügen.
Ich weiß das es anders herum geht. ^^
Hat zumindest bei the Witcher 1 und 2 ganz einfach geklappt.


----------



## turbosnake (27. Februar 2015)

Bei Witcher 3 muss man sich entscheiden, entweder Steam ODER GOG ODER Retail.


----------



## blautemple (27. Februar 2015)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> XDD GOG Kollege! GOG!
> 
> Hybrid Anschluss. Kein Datenvolumen!



Dafür muss es aber trotzdem einen DSL Anschluss geben, da ja mit LTE nur "aufgefüllt" wird, außerdem befindet sich das Ganze noch im Aufbau. Der Ansatz ist aber super für ländlichere Gegenden


----------



## majinvegeta20 (27. Februar 2015)

Jop. Aber zumindest DSL light sollte in den meisten Gegenden möglich sein für einen IP Anschluss und nur das ist neben LTE, Vorraussetzung für Hybrid.


----------



## Zybba (27. Februar 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Bei Witcher 3 muss man sich entscheiden, entweder Steam ODER GOG ODER Retail.


Was wäre denn der Unterschied zwischen GOG und Retail?
Sorry für die Fragerei, bin gerade zu faul zum richtigen Suchen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. Februar 2015)

Eigentlich nur der, dass du bei einer möglichen späteren Neuinstallation von der DVD immer wieder alle Updates neu runterladen und installieren müsstest, während sie (höchstwahrscheinlich) schon in den Installer von GoG integriert sein werden. 
(Bei TW2 beispielsweise habe ich die DVD-Version vom Launch, da müsste ich das dicke Paket auf enhanced edition nochmal extra runterladen - da kann ich auch gleich die 15 GB von GoG nehmen, wo alles schon drin ist.)


€yay, ein 1337(Uhr)-Post


----------



## Zybba (27. Februar 2015)

Ok, danke! 
Ich dachte, GoG würde mir auch eine Boxed Version schicken. Mir war nicht klar, dass die einen Installer nutzen, habe dort noch nie etwas gekauft.



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> €yay, ein 1337(Uhr)-Post


Du alter Hacker, du!


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. Februar 2015)

Jo, GoG ist eine reine DL-Plattform, wie Steam, Origin, Uplay... nur eben keine Ausgeburt der Hölle


----------



## Kinguin (27. Februar 2015)

wollte es mir ursprünglich direkt zum Release holen,aber im Mai bin ich mitten im Semesterstress, und TW3 ist kein Spiel,was ich in zu großen Abständen spielen möchte,einfach weil auch das Spiel selbst recht lang ist.
Daher wird es wohl erst Ende Sommer gekauft ^^ - meine Retailvorbestellung habe ich erstmal storniert.
Möchte nicht das Spiel im Mai erhalten und dann im sehnsüchtig aufs Regal schauen 

Werde es mir aber bei GoG dann etwas später zum Vollpreis holen,die 60€ ist es mir alle mal wert.^^


----------



## orca113 (3. März 2015)

Habe gerade The Witcher 2 durchgespielt. Das erste mal. Musste es leider sehr lange unterbrechen und dann als ich wieder anfangen wollte waren meine Saves weg... Jetzt habe ich es durch. Extra weil ich TW3 nicht ohne es zu beenden anfangen wollte.

Wird man wieder Saves aus TW2 mitnehmen können?


----------



## Kinguin (3. März 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Habe gerade The Witcher 2 durchgespielt. Das erste mal. Musste es leider sehr lange unterbrechen und dann als ich wieder anfangen wollte waren meine Saves weg... Jetzt habe ich es durch. Extra weil ich TW3 nicht ohne es zu beenden anfangen wollte.
> 
> Wird man wieder Saves aus TW2 mitnehmen können?



yes 

siehe hier : The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt Preview (PS4) - Wir sind Geralt - GamePro.de

man kann aber auch im Prolog einfach diverse Entscheidungen eingeben und braucht daher nicht zwingend den TW2 Spielstand.


----------



## orca113 (3. März 2015)

Ok danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## Rizzard (4. März 2015)

Setzen wir den GDC Kram hier auch mal rein.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QQUKoJRuIyg&feature=youtu.be


----------



## addicTix (19. März 2015)

Hab hier mal was interessantes:



			
				gamestar.de schrieb:
			
		

> The Witcher 3 läuft zwei Monate vor Release bereits erfreulich rund, fehlerfrei und vor allem deutlich weniger hardware-hungrig als noch beim letzten großen Presse-Event Ende Januar (...)





			
				gamestar.de schrieb:
			
		

> (...) Heiko Klinge, der vergangene Woche als weltweit erster Journalist das Mammut-Rollenspiel von CD Projekt volle zwei Tage und ohne Einschränkungen spielen durfte.



The Witcher 3 - Exklusiv: Systemanforderungen für Ultra-Details optimiert - News - GameStar.de


Angeblich soll das Spiel auf ihrem Anspiel-Rechner mit einem i7 4790, 16GB RAM und einer GTX 980 auf MAXIMALEN Details in so gut wie immer 60 FPS laufen. 
Auch die Option "Nvidia Hairworks" wurde dabei aktiviert.



Also was ist passiert ? 
Die anfänglichen empfohlenen Anforderungen von diesem Spiel, die CD Projekt uns serviert hat, waren doch für eine Mischung auf Mittel-Hoch und 30 FPS in 1080p gedacht, oder ?
Jetzt soll das Spiel auf maximalen Settings mit einem i7 4790, 16GB RAM und einer GTX 980 in 60 FPS mit einer 1080p Auflösung.
Wurde das Spiel jetzt noch stark optimiert oder wurde da ein starkes Grafikdowngrade durchgeführt ? 
Es hieß ja schon die Tage hier auf PCGH in einer News, das einige Spieler der Meinung sind das z.B. die Partikeleffekte sichtbar reduziert wurden etc.
Fraglich ist natürlich auch, inwiefern man da Gamestar glauben schenken sollte. Haben sie das Spiel tatsächlich auf max. settings in 60 fps gespielt ?


----------



## Scholdarr (19. März 2015)

LOL, das ist wohl jemand beleidigt bei Computec, dass GameStar die Exklusivstory abgegriffen hat. Oder warum gibt es noch keinen offiziellen Artikel dazu auf PCGH?

Am Spiel kanns ja nicht liegen, schließlich postet PCGH alle paar Tage mal völlig belanglose News zu Witcher 3... 




addicTix schrieb:


> Haben sie das Spiel tatsächlich auf max. settings in 60 fps gespielt ?


Meine Güte, wird das ewige Downgradegelaber nicht langsam langweilig? Ich kanns echt nicht mehr hören/lesen.

In dem gleichen Artikel der Gamestar steht übrigens auch, dass die 60 FPS keineswegs konstant sind und es etwa in Novigrad zu spürbaren Rucklern kommt.


----------



## Kinguin (19. März 2015)

Mir ist das mit dem Downgrade ziemlich egal, also wäre unschön, aber solange der Rest stimmt und die Grafik trotzdem noch gut aussieht, dann bin ich zufrieden.
Wenn das Spiel auf Ultra mit einem i7 4790 + 980 mit fast immer konstanten 60fps läuft, dann ist das doch beachtlich, wenn man die Grafik bedenkt.
Man stelle sich vor, dass Spiel würde sogar noch besser aussehen, oder vielleicht baut CDP nochmal SSAA ein wie bei TW2 damals, das brachte ja die Rechner zum Schmelzen.

Was ich viel erfreulicher finde ist die Tatsache mit den Bugs, nur so wenige anscheinend, das klingt nach einem guten Releasetag 
Und ich bin mitten im Semester wieder 

PS: lief der i7 eigentlich auf Standardakt? Wie war die Vram Auslastung ? Sowas hätte mich noch gerne interessiert.Aber gut man kann nicht alles verlangen ^^.


----------



## RavionHD (19. März 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Mir ist das mit dem Downgrade ziemlich egal, also wäre unschön, aber solange der Rest stimmt und die Grafik trotzdem noch gut aussieht, dann bin ich zufrieden.
> Wenn das Spiel auf Ultra mit einem i7 4790 + 980 mit fast immer konstanten 60fps läuft, dann ist das doch beachtlich, wenn man die Grafik bedenkt.
> Man stelle sich vor, dass Spiel würde sogar noch besser aussehen, oder vielleicht baut CDP nochmal SSAA ein wie bei TW2 damals, das brachte ja die Rechner zum Schmelzen.
> 
> ...



Steht sicher alles in der neuen Gamestar, ich werd's mir holen.

Der Mai ist echt schlimm, einfach sehr prüfungsintensiv.


----------



## addicTix (19. März 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> LOL, das ist wohl jemand beleidigt bei Computec, dass GameStar die Exklusivstory abgegriffen hat. Oder warum gibt es noch keinen offiziellen Artikel dazu auf PCGH?
> 
> Am Spiel kanns ja nicht liegen, schließlich postet PCGH alle paar Tage mal völlig belanglose News zu Witcher 3...
> 
> ...



Mir sind die Downgrades auch wurscht, finds eben nur interessant das die angegebenen empfohlenen anforderungen eigentlich nicht für Ultra galten und das scheinbar jeder erwartet hat das man mindestens SLI braucht für max settings @ 30fps


----------



## RavionHD (19. März 2015)

addicTix schrieb:


> Mir sind die Downgrades auch wurscht, finds eben nur interessant das die angegebenen empfohlenen anforderungen eigentlich nicht für Ultra galten und das scheinbar jeder erwartet hat das man mindestens SLI braucht für max settings @ 30fps



Ja eben, jeder hat für Ultra 30 Frames maximal erwartet, un nun schafft eine GTX980 60 Frames in Ultra, 1080P und das selbst mit Nvidia Hairworks was in der Regel sehr viel Leistung frisst.


----------



## Kinguin (19. März 2015)

addicTix schrieb:


> Mir sind die Downgrades auch wurscht, finds eben nur interessant das die angegebenen empfohlenen anforderungen eigentlich nicht für Ultra galten und das scheinbar jeder erwartet hat das man mindestens SLI braucht für max settings @ 30fps



Vielleicht ist es auch einfach besser optimiert als diverse andere Titel ^^ Wer weiß das schon, ich finde das ganz gut eigentlich.
So krasse Erwartungen hatte ich persönlich nicht, ich habe eher vermutet, dass sie noch SSAA wie bei TW2 einbauen ,und das war ja damals der Hardwarekiller.
Ansonsten gilt wie immer Auflösung erhöhen, im Grunde sind es immer nur die Auflösung sowie diverse AA Modi ,die HighEnd PCs in 99% der Fällen an die Grenze bringen.
Es gibt ja kaum  noch Spiele, die mit bloßen Details aktuelle HighEnd PCs in die Knie zwingen.

Außerdem ist die Aussage von CDP auch Auslegungssache ,wenn sie von dem normalen Steam PC ausgehen, dann hätten sie sogar recht 
Mich interessieren dennoch Benchmarks, wie stark zb ein i7 gefordert ist, wie hoch der Vram ist ,wie es in Novigrad aussieht, wie es mit Amd GPUs performt usw .

PS :nimm es positiv, anscheinend hat es nicht viele Bugs


----------



## Nightslaver (19. März 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> In dem gleichen Artikel der Gamestar steht übrigens auch, dass die 60 FPS keineswegs konstant sind und es etwa in Novigrad zu spürbaren Rucklern kommt.



Hairworks aus und die Ruckler hören wahrscheinlich auch auf.


----------



## Scholdarr (19. März 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ja eben, jeder hat für Ultra 30 Frames maximal erwartet, un nun schafft eine GTX980 60 Frames in Ultra, 1080P und das selbst mit Nvidia Hairworks was in der Regel sehr viel Leistung frisst.



Ihr scheint alle überlesen zu haben, dass das Spiel auch teilweise geruckelt hat. 60FPS in manchen Regionen sind wertlos, wenn das Spiel anderswo ruckelt und nicht mal 30FPS halten kann.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine einzelne 980 für durchgängig (!!!) 60 FPS reicht. Vielleicht erinnert sich der ein oder andere auch mal an vergangene AC Spiele. Ein AC 3 z.B. hat in der Wildnis auch prima Frameraten erzeugt, aber in den Städten sah es ganz anders aus...



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hairworks aus und die Ruckler hören wahrscheinlich auch auf.


Quatsch. Hauptsache mal nvidia Bashing oder wie? Das Spiel ruckelt in "dichten" Gebieten wie in Novigrad. Daran kann es nicht an Hairworks und Co. liegen.


----------



## RavionHD (19. März 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ihr scheint alle überlesen zu haben, dass das Spiel auch teilweise geruckelt hat. 60FPS in manchen Regionen sind wertlos, wenn das Spiel anderswo ruckelt und nicht mal 30FPS halten kann.
> 
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass eine einzelne 980 für durchgängig (!!!) 60 FPS reicht. Vielleicht erinnert sich der ein oder andere auch mal an vergangene AC Spiele. Ein AC 3 z.B. hat in der Wildnis auch prima Frameraten erzeugt, aber in den Städten sah es ganz anders aus...
> 
> Quatsch. Hauptsache mal nvidia Bashing oder wie? Das Spiel ruckelt in "dichten" Gebieten wie in Novigrad. Daran kann es nicht an Hairworks und Co. liegen.



Es stand nicht da wie hoch die Framerate in Noviigrad war, Ruckler könne auch nur 40-45 Frames sein wenn sie von 60 einbrechen, außerdem haben sie noch 2 Monate Zeit um es weiter zu verbessern.

Und mit weniger Hairworks wird es sicher besser, da gerade in Städten wie Novigraad wo viele Menschen/Pferde usw rumlaufen und bei denen Hairworks benutzt wird kann das die Performance nach unten drücken kann.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. März 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Quatsch. Hauptsache mal nvidia Bashing oder wie? Das Spiel ruckelt in "dichten" Gebieten wie in Novigrad. Daran kann es nicht an Hairworks und Co. liegen.



Genau, ich habe eine Karte von Nvidia und ziehe deshalb über Nivida her, tolle Logik, somal ich sowieso nicht Fanboy für eines von beiden Lagern bin...  Also ehrlich, hauptsache erstmal angemotzt was? Ist ja auch "garnicht" zu erkennen das mein Post nicht 100% ernst gemeint ist. 

Und wie RavionHD schon richtig geschrieben hat, könnten Ruckler auch als solche Wahrgenommen werden weil die Framerate auf 40FPS einbricht. Es muss nicht heißen das die Framrate dort auf 16FPS oder dergleichen einbricht.


----------



## zukosan (20. März 2015)

mich würde viel mehr interessieren ob die Werte INKLUSIVE V-Sync getestet wurden... das is für mich sehr wichtig zu wissen.

Achja, und die empfohlenen Systemanforderungen galten IMMER NUR der Einstellung Hoch! GTX770!

Was ist also so abwegig, dass die 980er dann Ultra in der Performance schafft? Also für mich ist das logisch und kein Downgrade...


----------



## Nightslaver (20. März 2015)

zukosan schrieb:


> Was ist also so abwegig, dass die 980er dann Ultra in der Performance schafft? Also für mich ist das logisch und kein Downgrade...



Dagegen spricht nichts, außer du bist so Grafikgeil das du krampfhaft versuchst einen Grund zu konstruieren das ein Downgrade vorliegt nur weil es nicht nur auf einer Titan X in maximalen Details flüssig läuft. 
Das scheinen ja momentan im Internet einige zu versuchen, bedenkt man das hier schon Partikel gezählt werden um damit ein Downgrade zu belegen.


----------



## TammerID (20. März 2015)

Meint ihr ich kann mir die CE auf Amazon kaufen und den Key dann in Steam eingeben? Ne oder?


----------



## turbosnake (20. März 2015)

Wenn du Steam willst muss du auf Steam kaufen.


----------



## TammerID (20. März 2015)

Verdammte Axt  
Ich möchte aber auch die Figur


----------



## FortuneHunter (20. März 2015)

Grade eben auf Gamestar gelesen und fast vom Sessel gefallen:



			
				 Gamestar schrieb:
			
		

> Um die Verwirrung also ein für allemal aufzulösen: Das Niemandsland  und Novigrad plus Umland sind tatsächlich eine einzige gigantische  Spielwelt, in der wir uns völlig frei zu Fuss, auf dem Pferd oder per  Boot (auch auf dem Pontar!) bewegen dürfen und wogegen selbst das  Himmelsrand aus Skyrim geradezu winzig wirkt. Der abgelegene  Skellige-Archipel ist von dieser Gegend dann aber per Ladeschirm  getrennt. Denn den Entwicklern sind realistische Größen- und  Weitenverhältnisse wichtig, und eine halbstündige Bootsfahrt ist laut  Miles Tost nun mal spielerisch nicht sonderlich interessant. Und warum nun mehr fragmentiert als gedacht? Nun, trotz der  gigantischen Spielwelt lässt es sich CD Projekt nicht nehmen, für  Schlüsselmomente der Geschichte noch einmal etwas Besonderes zu  präsentieren. Je nach Storyverlauf werden wir laut Miles fünf bis sechs  Mal in kleinere, linearere Regionen entführt, um dort wichtigen  Ereignissen beizuwohnen. Linearer und kleiner im Witcher-3-Kontext  wohlgemerkt. Prominentes und bereits bekanntes Beispiel ist der  Hexer-Wohnsitz Kaer Morhen, den wir nicht nur im Tutorial besuchen,  sondern auch im späteren Spielverlauf. Das Gebiet ist ungefähr so groß  wie das Prolog-Areal Weißgarten, das dürfte also locker für weitere vier  bis fünf Stunden reichen. Neben Kaer Morhen haben wir noch zwei weitere  dieser Sonderregionen gesehen, über die wir nur verraten wollen, dass  sie sich optisch spektakulär vom bereits Bekannten unterscheiden.



Hier die Quelle (Der ganze Artikel): The Witcher 3 - Exklusiv: Spielwelt noch größer als bislang bekannt - News - GameStar.de

Also nix von wegen Schlauchlevel wie hier im Forum einige befürchten, sonder eine große zusammenhängende Welt + 6 kleinere lineare Level für besondere Ereignisse.


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. März 2015)

Wollte ich auch gerade posten. Es wurde ja immer was von drei großen, durch Ladegrenzen getrennten "Hubs" geredet; jetzt stellt sich heraus, dass es einfach nur Regionen einer einzigen Spielwelt sind.


----------



## FortuneHunter (20. März 2015)

Grade eben den Anspielbericht aus der nächsten Gamestar gelesen (Plus-Abo) und ich hatte das letzte mal eine solche Gänsehaut, als ich die verschiedenen Anspielberichte von Skyrim gelesen habe.
Na sagen wir so, die Gänsehaut war sehr viel stärker ... Da kommt großes auf uns zu ... auch in den Nebenquests.

Und das beste ... In 2 Tagen anspielen wurden 3 Fehler im Spiel entdeckt: 1 mal hat die Kamera nicht nachjustiert, 1 mal ließ sich ein Spielstand nicht laden, was aber nach einem Neustart behoben war und einmal hat wohl ein Pferd auf einer hohen Säule gestanden ...

Kann mal jemand dringend die Zeit vorstellen ?


----------



## Nightslaver (20. März 2015)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> ...und einmal hat wohl ein Pferd auf einer hohen Säule gestanden ...



Ach wo Pferde in Oblvion fast senkrecht die steilsten Berge erklimmen konnten, warum sollten sie da nicht in TW3 auf Säulen stehen können?   
Ansonsten hört sich das gut an, die Bugs klingen jetzt nicht so dramatisch, wobei ich zuversichtlich bin das  die Sache mit dem Neustart fürs laden des Saves evt. auch noch bis zum Release gelöst werden dürfte.

Jedenfalls, es hört sich so an als könnte CDP nach langer Zeit mal wieder einen recht runden Start, für einen größeren Titel, hinlegen. Etwas was wir ja schon länger nicht mehr von anderen, "größeren" Publishern gesehen haben.


----------



## FortuneHunter (20. März 2015)

Gamestar schreibt, dass sich das Spiel in jetzigen Zustand schon wesentlich runder anfühlt, als Witcher 2 beim Start. Das lässt hoffen ... 
Ich werde die Zeit bis Mai erstmal damit totschlagen die beiden ersten Teile nochmal durchzuspielen, nachdem ich die Bücher nochmal gelesen habe. Aber da fehlt nicht mehr viel bin zur Hälfte schon durch den Schwalbenturm und dann fehlt "nur" noch der dickste Wälzer: Die Herrin vom See.

Zum Glück haben wir nach dem Release das Pfingstwochenende ... Da kann ich 3 Tage am Stück durchsuchten. Voll in dem Bewußtsein, dass diese Zeit nicht reichen wird.


----------



## Lios Nudin (20. März 2015)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Gamestar schreibt, dass sich das Spiel in jetzigen Zustand schon wesentlich runder anfühlt, als Witcher 2 beim Start. Das lässt hoffen ...
> Ich werde die Zeit bis Mai erstmal damit totschlagen die beiden ersten Teile nochmal durchzuspielen, nachdem ich die Bücher nochmal gelesen habe. Aber da fehlt nicht mehr viel bin zur Hälfte schon durch den Schwalbenturm und dann fehlt "nur" noch der dickste Wälzer: Die Herrin vom See.
> 
> Zum Glück haben wir nach dem Release das Pfingstwochenende ... Da kann ich 3 Tage am Stück durchsuchten. Voll in dem Bewußtsein, dass diese Zeit nicht reichen wird.



Im Livestream gabs auch massig Infos. Der Heiko war echt begeistert.

Du hast wenigstens schon eine ausreichend starke Grafikkarte um TW3 auf Ultra zu genießen. Ich werde mir definitiv keine mittleren Details bei 30-40 Fps mit meiner GTX670 antun. 30-40 Fps sind in Ordnung, aber keine mittleren Details.

Bin immer noch unschlüssig ob AMD oder Nvidia die max. 400€ von mir bekommen wird. Fiji ist ja mit den 700$ zu teuer, wird also Zeit dass Infos zu Grenada (380X) durchsickern. Die letzten Gerüchte auf heise.de sprechen ja von 400$ und GTX980 Niveau.


----------



## FortuneHunter (20. März 2015)

Die Karte habe ich auch in Hinblick auf dieses Spiel angeschafft und so früh, um noch andere Spiele aus dem letzten Herbst vernünftig spielen zu können.


----------



## Lios Nudin (20. März 2015)

Mich würde auch interessieren auf welche Effekte ich durch Nvidia Gameworks bei einer Karte von AMD verzichten muss. 

Das sind schon deutliche Unterscheide was nicht nur an der Nachtszene liegt.

GIF1 

GIF 2


----------



## FortuneHunter (20. März 2015)

Soweit ich informiert bin, stammen die beiden Szenen einmal vom PC (Die Nachtszene) und von der XBOX (Der Kampf gegen den Wyvern).
Aber ehrlich gesagt intressiert mich das Gameplay und das Storytelling weit mehr als die Grafik. Ich nehmen grafikmäßig gerne mit was ich bekommen kann, aber Grafik ersetzt für mich nicht den Rest des Spiels.


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. März 2015)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Grade eben den Anspielbericht aus der nächsten Gamestar gelesen (Plus-Abo) und ich hatte das letzte mal eine solche Gänsehaut, als ich die verschiedenen Anspielberichte von Skyrim gelesen habe.
> Na sagen wir so, die Gänsehaut war sehr viel stärker ... Da kommt großes auf uns zu ... auch in den Nebenquests.
> 
> Und das beste ... In 2 Tagen anspielen wurden 3 Fehler im Spiel entdeckt: 1 mal hat die Kamera nicht nachjustiert, 1 mal ließ sich ein Spielstand nicht laden, was aber nach einem Neustart behoben war und einmal hat wohl ein Pferd auf einer hohen Säule gestanden ...
> ...



Ich finde solche Dinge genial wie zb. dass Plötze (Geralts Pferd) einfach mal von sich aus einen Apfel aus einem Obstkorb frisst. Diese kleinen Dinge, die die Welt lebendig und _echt_ machen, sind CDPRs echte Stärke. Graaah, kann den Hype nicht bekämpfen, er ist stärker als ich


----------



## Lios Nudin (20. März 2015)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Soweit ich informiert bin, stammen die  beiden Szenen einmal vom PC (Die Nachtszene) und von der XBOX (Der Kampf  gegen den Wyvern).
> Aber ehrlich gesagt intressiert mich das Gameplay und das Storytelling  weit mehr als die Grafik. Ich nehmen grafikmäßig gerne mit was ich  bekommen kann, aber Grafik ersetzt für mich nicht den Rest des  Spiels.



Da bin ich auf deiner Seite. Bei mir wächst der Anspruch an die Grafik mit den Jahren aber einfach mit. Als ich mir z.B. nach The Witcher 2 noch die Enhanced Edition von The Witcher 1 gekauft habe, war der Abstieg in der Grafikqualität schon eine Nummer an die man sich erst mal gewöhnen musste.

Gutes Gameplay, stimmige Spielwelt etc. hin oder her. Wobei bei The Witcher 3 sowohl die Grafik als auch der Rest einfach sehr gut werden wird.


----------



## FortuneHunter (20. März 2015)

Also ich sehe immer die Grafik als das Ergebnis ihrer Zeit. Ich spiele auch heute noch Spiele, die von der Grafik nicht mehr so toll aussehen und trotzdem noch spielenswert sind.

Ich kann mir ohne Probleme immer noch The Witcher 1 "antun". 
Auch No one Lives Forever 1 spiele ich immer mal wieder gerne, und die Grafik ist alles andere als ein Augenöffner:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dafür stimmen aber Gameplay und alles andere. Definitiv ein Klassiker und für seine Zeit war es schon gute Grafik.

Angefangen hat meine Gamerkarriere als diese Grafik das höchste der Gefühle war:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man kann sagen, dass ich die komplette Gamingentwicklung mitgemacht habe und ehrlich ich möchte keine Minute davon missen.

Und zu meinem bedauern muss ich leider feststellen, dass je besser die Grafik wird, um so mehr leidet , bis auf wenige Ausnahmen, das Gameplay. Witcher 3 gehört zum Glück zu diesen Ausnahmen und dass beste ist, dass es laut Gamestar möglich ist (ähnlich wie in Thief), alle störenden Bildschirmelemente (wie zum Beispiel Questmarker und Aufrufezeichen über den Questgebern) komplett abzuschalten.


----------



## SilentAndre (20. März 2015)

bei den Systemanfordungen steht mindestens 4kern Cpu.. heißt das ich kann mit meinem i3 virtueller 4kerner The witcher nicht spielen?


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. März 2015)

Kannst du bestimmt - wie gut, wird sich zeigen müssen.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. März 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Kannst du bestimmt - wie gut, wird sich zeigen müssen.



Wird halt wohl primär davon abhängen wie gute die Engine von TW3 mit HT umgehen kann und wie sehr die CPU in Städten wie Novigrad gefordert werden wird. Wenn die da gut skaliert kann er es sicher auch mit dem i3 spielen.
Hat sich ja schließlich in der Vergangenheit schon gezeigt das ein i3 mit HT oft einem nativen 4 Kerner in Sachen Leistung garnicht so sehr nachsteht, wenn es ums spielen geht.


----------



## antillectual (20. März 2015)

Hier mal die Zusammenfassung des livestreams, falls es wer verpasst hat.  Hab es mir angesehen, hat mir ganz gut gefallen.

http://forums.cdprojektred.com/thre...rticles-2015?p=1571854&viewfull=1#post1571854


----------



## Kinguin (20. März 2015)

antillectual schrieb:


> Hier mal die Zusammenfassung des livestreams, falls es wer verpasst hat.  Hab es mir angesehen, hat mir ganz gut gefallen.
> 
> http://forums.cdprojektred.com/thre...rticles-2015?p=1571854&viewfull=1#post1571854



Vielen Dank für den Link, eine super Zusammenfassung 
Was ich cool finde, dass sie TW3 nicht weichgespült haben, es ist immer noch ein erwachsenes,brutales RPG 
Anscheinend hat es ebenso einen guten Schwierigkeitsgrad (der ja glaub ich sowieso nochmal wählbar ist), muss ja nicht gleich ein Souls sein, aber Hauptsache nicht komplett vereinfacht.


----------



## antillectual (21. März 2015)

Nur Schade das sie sich zwar in paar Sachen an Gothic orientiert haben, aber die Sache mit dem Diebstahl immer noch nicht verbessert haben. Das finde ich echt schwach.


----------



## FortuneHunter (21. März 2015)

Nun, die Wachen scheinen etwas gegen einen diebischen Geralt zu unternehmen. Und mal ehrlich würdest du als Ottonormalbürger gegen einen mit zwei Schwerter bewaffneten, vernarbten Hexer antreten wollen, der dich mit Krätze anstecken kann wenn er dich nur berührt.

Dies ist der Volksglauben über den Hexer:


> Die Zeichnung zeigte ein Scheusal mit wirrem Haar zu Pferde, mit  riesigen Augen und noch größeren Zähnen. in der rechten Hand hielt das  Scheusal ein ansehnliches Schwert, in der linken einen Geldbeutel.
> "Der  Hexling", schniefte die Großmutter. "Von manchen Hexer genannt. Ist  sehr gefährlich, ihn zu rufen, doch wohl nötig, denn so gegen Ungeheuer  und Ungeziefer nichts hilf, so hilft der Hexling. (...) *Hab jedoch acht,  daß du den Hexling nicht anrührest, denn magst davon die Krätze  kriegen.* Und die Mägde sollst du vor ihm bergen, denn der Hexling ist  lüstern über jegliches Maß (...) so auch der Hexling sehr gierig ist und  nach dem Golde trachtet", sprach die Großmutter vor sich hin und blinzelte dabei, "sollst du ihm nicht mehr geben als für einen Nix: einen Silbergroschen oder anderthalb. Für einen Werkater: zwei Silbergroschen. Für einenVampyr: vier Silbergroschen ..."



Quelle: "Der Rand der Welt" (Kurzgeschichte) aus dem ersten Kurzgeschichtenband "Der letzte Wunsch"

Ich glaube die Antwort wenn Geralt etwas mitnimmt dürfte lauten: "Ach nimm nur, ich kann es sowieso nicht mehr gebrauchen" Voll in dem Bewußtsein, dass der Gegenstand sowieso mit Krätze verseucht ist.

Außerdem würde ich Geralt nie als Dieb spielen, da ich ihn anders kenne aus den Büchern etc.


----------



## antillectual (21. März 2015)

Es gibt diverse Möglichkeiten wie jemand reagieren könnte, es muss nicht direkter Angriff o.ä. sein. Wenn CPPR es bsp. hinbekommen, dass Quests sich verzweigen und später Auswirkungen haben, was spricht dagegen wenn ein Bestohlener nachdem Geralt weg wäre es der Wache meldet und wenn Geralt später nochmal in den Ort käme damit dann konfrontiert werden würde? Oder mit einem wütenden und aufgebrachten Mob? Sapkoswki schreibt in seinen Büchern, dass Geralt ähnliche Situationen erlebt hat (bsp. man heuert ihn an und bescheißt ihn danach oder lässt ihn zum verrecken zurück, denunziert ihn, er bekommt es mit paar Schlägern zu tun, etc.). Also Möglichkeiten gäbe es genug das adäquat umzusetzen und es würde Sinn machen, da man sich ja sonst bemüht eine stimmige Welt mit glaubhaften Verhalten zu schaffen.


----------



## Veriquitas (24. März 2015)

antillectual schrieb:


> Hier mal die Zusammenfassung des livestreams, falls es wer verpasst hat.  Hab es mir angesehen, hat mir ganz gut gefallen.
> 
> http://forums.cdprojektred.com/thre...rticles-2015?p=1571854&viewfull=1#post1571854



Das hört sich zu krass an um wahr zu sein.


----------



## TammerID (25. März 2015)

Hab mir den Stream nun auch mal angeschaut und es klingt zu gut. Also ich meine ZU gut 
Ich meine wie schön die sich an den Büchern halten und das Hauptaugenmerk auf die Story legen. Es ist halt nicht das Open World das man in allen Kategorien mit einem Skyrim vergleichen kann und das finde ich gerade super.
Das sollte auf jedenfall ein ordentliches Brett werden. 2015 könnte Geschichte schreiben 

Bin aber schon länger voller Vorfreude und versuche nun die Bücher nochmal alle zu lesen (atm Der Schwalbenturm) und zumindest den zweiten Teil nochmal zu spielen.


----------



## Kinguin (25. März 2015)

CDP könnte die Messlatte für ARPGs wirklich verdammt weit nach oben schrauben, klar niemand weiß wie es am Ende wird, aber es ist beachtlich was hinter TW3 steckt.
Ich habe irgendwie sogar das Gefühl für mich könnte TW3 andere RPGs endgültig zerstören ,sodass ich sie nie wieder anfasse, einfach weil CDP ein Meisterwerk raushaut.
Aber abwarten, ich bin mir aber sicher ,dass Spiel kann mich nicht enttäuschen 
Ich wollte eh nur ein Spiel auf TW2 Niveau, was schon sehr gut war,TW3 könnte das aber noch sprengen vllt.


----------



## TammerID (26. März 2015)

Sehe ich genauso. Selbst wenn das Spiel nur zu 70%, das erfüllt was sie angepriesen haben, wird es für mich ein Fest im Mai 
Oh Gott ich springe tatsächlich auf den Hypetrain


----------



## Nazzy (26. März 2015)

Ich war eigentlich *noch* nicht geflashed, aber spaetestens nach dem Gamestar Video kann ich es kaum erwarten .


----------



## repac3r (26. März 2015)

Ist es irgendwie nerdig, wenn ich mir extra ne Woche Urlaub nehme, nur um das Spiel am Release-Day zu suchten??? xD


----------



## Kinguin (26. März 2015)

repac3r schrieb:


> Ist es irgendwie nerdig, wenn ich mir extra ne Woche Urlaub nehme, nur um das Spiel am Release-Day zu suchten??? xD



Ne ne würde ich auch gern machen, aber eine Woche wird wohl nicht reichen 
Witcher 3 angespielt - Infos zu Technik, Kampfsystem, Story, Open World & mehr - News - GameStar.de

Für die, die es vielleicht nochmal interessiert


----------



## Cleriker (26. März 2015)

Also es ist ja schon sicher, dass es einen day-one patch geben soll. Ich würde mir die ersten beiden Tage nicht so viele Hoffnungen machen. Überlastete patch und Anmeldeserver usw...


----------



## turbosnake (27. März 2015)

Welche Anmeldeserver?


----------



## Cleriker (27. März 2015)

Dann halt Registrierungsserver. Nenns wie du willst. Aber allein die  day-one-patches wird es nicht ohne Produktregistrierung zum download geben, da  bin ich recht sicher.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. März 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Dann halt Registrierungsserver. Nenns wie du willst. Aber allein die  day-one-patches wird es nicht ohne Produktregistrierung zum download geben, da  bin ich recht sicher.



Äh? Was für ein Registierungsserver? Das Spiel wird ohne Kopierschutz ausgeliefert, also muss man es auch nirgends registrieren.
Du kannst es zwar auch über Steam, oder GoG kaufen aber ich bzweifle das dies dazu führen wir das beide Plattformen mit dem Patch überfordert sein werden.


----------



## henniheine (29. März 2015)

Glaube ich auch nicht, es handelt sich ja nicht um ein MMO / Hack & Slay oder so.


----------



## TheWitcher19052015 (2. April 2015)

repac3r schrieb:


> Ist es irgendwie nerdig, wenn ich mir extra ne Woche Urlaub nehme, nur um das Spiel am Release-Day zu suchten??? xD



Hab mir auch schon eine Woche Urlaub genommen


----------



## Nazzy (2. April 2015)

TheWitcher19052015 schrieb:


> Hab mir auch schon eine Woche Urlaub genommen



ob da eine Woche ausreichen wird ?


----------



## TheWitcher19052015 (3. April 2015)

Nazzy schrieb:


> ob da eine Woche ausreichen wird ?




Eher nicht aber mehr wollt Ich dann doch nicht opfern ;D


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. April 2015)

Ich gehe davon aus, dass ich mit TW 3 und GTA 5 bis nächstes Jahr zu tun hab.


----------



## Bunny_Joe (6. April 2015)

BTW 

IGN hat die ersten 15 Minuten des Spiels hochgeladen.
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt: Everything You Need to Know ?? IGN First - IGN


----------



## Nightslaver (7. April 2015)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> BTW
> 
> IGN hat die ersten 15 Minuten des Spiels hochgeladen.
> The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt: Everything You Need to Know ?? IGN First - IGN



Ich schau mir das lieber nicht an, will garnichts über die ersten 15min Spielzeit wissen, selbst das erste mal erleben ist doch viel schöner als wenn man schon weiß was passiert.


----------



## antillectual (7. April 2015)

Vesemir haben sie echt schlimm gestaltet, mit seiner Säufernase.


----------



## TheWitcher19052015 (7. April 2015)

Habt Ihr euch auch die The Witcher 3 Countdown App geholt? 
Zeigt bis zur Sekunde genau an wann TW3 endlich erscheint. 
> Aktuell: 41 Tage 9 Stunden 4 Minuten 25 Sekunden..


----------



## Nazzy (7. April 2015)

41  Tage?


----------



## Valdasaar (7. April 2015)

Bin ich der einzige der sich TW3 noch nicht vorbestellt hat wegen Gameworks und lieber erstmal die Tests abwartet?


----------



## Roundy (7. April 2015)

Nop bist nicht allein 
Gruß


----------



## Rizzard (7. April 2015)

2 kostenpflichtige Erweiterungen vorgestellt.

The Witcher 3: Zwei kostenpflichtige Erweiterungen und Expansion Pass angekündigt â€¢ Eurogamer.de


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. April 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> 2 kostenpflichtige Erweiterungen vorgestellt.
> 
> The Witcher 3: Zwei kostenpflichtige Erweiterungen und Expansion Pass angekündigt â€¢ Eurogamer.de



Mhm mhm. Mal sehen was das letzendlich wird; aber wenn es sich um richtige Erweiterungen ähnlich Fallout 3 oder New Vegas handelt, mit neuen Gebieten, Items, Quests, usw usw, dann bin ich durchaus auch bereit was springen zu lassen.


----------



## Rizzard (7. April 2015)

Ich muss sagen das hört sich zunächst nicht mal schlecht an.
Wäre definitiv eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Porsche2000 (7. April 2015)

CD-PROJEKT: "Wir bieten zwar schon jetzt einen Expansion Pass an, doch wir möchten eins klarstellen: Kauft ihn euch nicht, wenn ihr auch nur die leisesten Zweifel habt. Wartet auf Testberichte oder spielt zuerst The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt, um zu sehen, ob euch das Spiel gefällt. Die Entscheidung liegt wie immer ganz bei euch".

Wie vernünftig kann ein Publisher sein? So etwas in der heutigen Zeit zu hören ist ja schon fast utopisch. Man vergleiche das nur mal mit der Profitgier von EA!
Aber das zeigt, dass es nicht immer und überall nur ums reine Geld geht, sondern dass wahre Spiele mit Liebe und Herzblut gemacht werden, damit die Spieler ihren Spaß daran haben.


----------



## Valdasaar (7. April 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> Nop bist nicht allein
> Gruß




Das freut mich 
Mit meiner älteren Maschine weis ich e nicht ob TW3 vernünftig laufen wird ohne alles runterdrehen zu müssen.


----------



## TammerID (7. April 2015)

Bunny_Joe schrieb:


> BTW
> 
> IGN hat die ersten 15 Minuten des Spiels hochgeladen.
> The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt: Everything You Need to Know ?? IGN First - IGN



Ich würde die ersten 15 Minuten als Spoilerfrei bezeichnen. 
Aber Spoieler sieht jeder anders. So oder so, macht es mich noch geiler auf das Spiel


----------



## addicTix (8. April 2015)

Pre-purchase The WitcherÂ® 3: Wild Hunt on Steam

Ist da auf der Shop Seite ein Fehler unterlaufen ?
Als Release wird der 7. April 2015 angegeben, dementsprechend wäre das Spiel seit gestern released ? 
Der Release war doch für den 19. Mai 2015 geplant oder nicht ?


----------



## TheWitcher19052015 (8. April 2015)

addicTix schrieb:


> Pre-purchase The WitcherÂ® 3: Wild Hunt on Steam
> 
> Ist da auf der Shop Seite ein Fehler unterlaufen ?
> Als Release wird der 7. April 2015 angegeben, dementsprechend wäre das Spiel seit gestern released ?
> Der Release war doch für den 19. Mai 2015 geplant oder nicht ?



Sieht für mich nach nem Fehler aus.
Laut Amazon bleibt der voraussichtlicher Liefertermin: Dienstag, 19. Mai 2015
Schade :-/


----------



## HotChili1 (8. April 2015)

Ist inzwischen korrigiert...
Schön wär's gewesen


----------



## turbosnake (11. April 2015)

Valdasaar schrieb:


> Bin ich der einzige der sich TW3 noch nicht vorbestellt hat wegen Gameworks und lieber erstmal die Tests abwartet?


Abbestellen ist bei Amazon zu einfach um es nicht vorzubestellen.


----------



## Biohazard92 (13. April 2015)

Ich hoffe mein i5 2500k packt das Spiel auch flüssig (Laut CDP ja Minimalvoraussetzung), mit der Anschaffung einer neuen Grafikkarte habe ich mich schon angefreundet (derzeit HD6870, vllt. nehme ich auch das nVidia-Angebot in Anspruch, Geforce GTX 960 kaufen und The Witcher 3 kostenlos erhalten), Mainboard und CPU tausche ich für ein Spiel aber nicht :<

Die GTX 960 passt in mein Budget, vorallem wenn man The Witcher 3 kostenlos erhält, bin schon auf die Benchmarks gespannt


----------



## Kinguin (13. April 2015)

Biohazard92 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mein i5 2500k packt das Spiel auch flüssig (Laut CDP ja Minimalvoraussetzung), mit der Anschaffung einer neuen Grafikkarte habe ich mich schon angefreundet (derzeit HD6870, vllt. nehme ich auch das nVidia-Angebot in Anspruch, Geforce GTX 960/970 kaufen und The Witcher 3 kostenlos erhalten), Mainboard und CPU tausche ich für ein Spiel aber nicht :<



Deine CPU ist stark genug 
Kannst du den i5 vllt übertakten ? (also z Board vorausgesetzt) Übertaktet spielt der i5 k noch ganz oben mit

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen,dass die CPU zu schwach ist - die Anforderungen sind sowieso oft zu hoch angesetzt und besonders die CPU Anforderungen sind komisch.
Neue GPU und dann passt es.


----------



## Biohazard92 (13. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Deine CPU ist stark genug
> Kannst du den i5 vllt übertakten ? (also z Board vorausgesetzt) Übertaktet spielt der i5 k noch ganz oben mit
> 
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen,dass die CPU zu schwach ist - die Anforderungen sind sowieso oft zu hoch angesetzt und besonders die CPU Anforderungen sind komisch.
> Neue GPU und dann passt es.



Beruhigende Worte, vielen Dank 

Urlaub ab dem 19. ist auch schon gebucht  Das erste Mal, dass ich mir für ein Spiel Urlaub nehme. (Hype Hype Hype).

Bin wie oben editiert schon sehr auf Benchmarks für die GTX 960 gespannt, besonders ob die 2 GB Variante reicht oder man 4 GB braucht, ~240€ für Grafikkarte und Spiel wären kein schlechtes Angebot.

War von der Grafik von The Witcher 2 schon geflasht, bin keiner der alles in Max. Einstellungen spielen muss aber 1920x1080 und "Hoch" wären schon mein Ziel. Sollte parallel dazu auch für GTA 5 reichen (dessen Anforderungen ja wahrsch. auch nicht höher ausfallen).


----------



## Kinguin (13. April 2015)

Biohazard92 schrieb:


> Beruhigende Worte, vielen Dank
> 
> Urlaub ab dem 19. ist auch schon gebucht  Das erste Mal, dass ich mir für ein Spiel Urlaub nehme. (Hype Hype Hype).
> 
> Bin wie oben editiert schon sehr auf Benchmarks für die GTX 960 gespannt, besonders ob die 2 GB Variante reicht oder man 4 GB braucht, ~240€ für Grafikkarte und Spiel wären kein schlechtes Angebot.



Bei der gtx 960 könnte der Vram zukünftig problematisch sein,oder sogar jetzt schon.
Muss aber jeder für sich wissen,würde halt wie du richtig gesagt hast,Benchmarks abwarten und dann kaufen.^^
Und kein Problem dafür gibt's doch das Forum


----------



## Biohazard92 (13. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Bei der gtx 960 könnte der Vram zukünftig problematisch sein,oder sogar jetzt schon.
> Muss aber jeder für sich wissen,würde halt wie du richtig gesagt hast,Benchmarks abwarten und dann kaufen.^^
> Und kein Problem dafür gibt's doch das Forum



Die MSI GTX 960 gibt's ja auch mit 4 GB, kostet aber auch ~40 € mehr, daher erst abwarten 

Ne 970 lohnt sich für mich nicht, die nächsten Jahre erscheint nix, was mich interessiert und dafür notwendig wäre. Die 6870 hab ich jetzt seit Ende 2011 und hat damals auch "nur 140€ gekostet", die hat ihren Dienst erfüllt (Hat für The Witcher 2 und Skyrim immerhin gereicht)


----------



## Kinguin (13. April 2015)

Biohazard92 schrieb:


> Die MSI GTX 960 gibt's ja auch mit 4 GB, kostet aber auch ~40 € mehr, daher erst abwarten
> 
> Ne 970 lohnt sich für mich nicht, die nächsten Jahre erscheint nix, was mich interessiert und dafür notwendig wäre.



Für die gtx 960 4GB würde ich mir lieber eine r290 gönnen aber eine gute r290 kostet auch wieder etwa 300€,leistet aber wesentlich mehr und dann fehlt noch TW3.
Wenn du sowieso nicht viel spielst,dann kann man ruhig bei der GTX 960 zuschlagen. ^^
Je nachdem könnte aber eine r280 es auch tun (190€),fehlt zwar wieder das Spiel ,aber bist bei 240€ insgesamt und hast 3GB Vram ,was absolut ausreicht.
Ist die Frage wie gut AMD performt bei TW3 - naja Benchmarks abwarten.
Naja genug beraten ist eigentlich OT.


----------



## Biohazard92 (13. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> für die gtx 960 4GB würde ich mir lieber eine r290 gönnen aber eine gute kostet auch wieder etwa 300€,leistet aber wesentlich mehr und dann fehlt noch TW3.
> Wenn du sowieso nicht viel spielst,dann kann man ruhig bei der GTX 960 zuschlagen,guck einfach.
> Je nachdem könnte aber eine r280 es auch tun (190€),fehlt zwar wieder das Spiel ,aber bist bei 240€ insgesamt und hast 3GB Vram ,was absolut ausreicht.
> Ist die Frage wie gut AMD performt bei TW3 - naja Benchmarks abwarten xd



300€ + Spiel wäre mir ein bisschen zu viel... 250€ inklusive Spiel war eig. mein angedachtes Ziel (Plus-Minus ein paar Euro).

Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass The Witcher 3 mit Nvidia-Karten etwas besser laufen wird als mit AMD-Karten, da sie ja sowas wie eine Partnerschaft haben (wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen hab) und da Softwaretechnisch sicher ein bisschen Optimierung geschenkt bekommen (PR undso, ist Nvidia für solche Machenschaften nicht bekannt, um gegenüber AMD besser auszusehen?) + man wüsste wie du schon richtig erwähnt hast das Spiel extra kaufen.

Gut, bin ab sofort still :X


----------



## Kinguin (13. April 2015)

Biohazard92 schrieb:


> 300€ + Spiel wäre mir ein bisschen zu viel... 250€ inklusive Spiel war eig. mein angedachtes Ziel (Plus-Minus ein paar Euro).
> 
> Ich gehe aber davon aus, dass The Witcher 3 mit Nvidia-Karten etwas besser laufen wird als mit AMD-Karten, da sie ja sowas wie eine Partnerschaft haben (wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen hab) und da Softwaretechnisch sicher ein bisschen Optimierung geschenkt bekommen (PR undso, ist Nvidia für solche Machenschaften nicht bekannt, um gegenüber AMD besser auszusehen?) + man wüsste wie du schon richtig erwähnt hast das Spiel extra kaufen.



Stimmt schon was du sagst,und ja für 250€ solltest du ein rundes Paket bekommen 
Aber vllt könnte der 1GB Vram von der r280 nochmal nützlich sein in FHD.
Muss man gucken wie TW3 performt mit AMD Karten,aber wird wohl darauf hinauslaufen,dass Nvidia die Nase vorn hat.
Die GTX 960 2GB mit TW3 für 240€ wäre aber auch eine gute Sache


----------



## Cleriker (13. April 2015)

Das ist wieder schwer zu werten. Direkt nach erscheinen wird nvidia in den Benchmarks besser dastehen, da sie ja schon lange Zeit hatten, AS n den Treibern zu arbeiten. Wenn dann der nächste catalyst kommt, sieht es wieder anders aus.


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. April 2015)

CDPRs erste Version der hauseigenen RedEngine lag den Radeons sehr gut. Mal abwarten.
Im PCGH-TW2-Bench ist die 290X jedenfalls bereits unter 1440p schneller als eine GTX 980.


----------



## BabaYaga (16. April 2015)

Ich glaub ich dreh durch.
Nach gefühlten 10 Jahren der Vorbestellung, habe ich soeben diese Mail von Gameware bekommen...



> Sehr geehrter Kunde!
> Leider mussten wir Ihre Bestellung stornieren.
> 
> Folgende Artikel sind trotz grösster Bemühungen unseres Einkaufs nicht mehr lieferbar:
> ...



Das ist doch jetzt ein schlechter Witz oder?
Ich hab das Ding dort bestellt, da war es gerade mal im Shop gelistet.
Zudem hab ich Depp dann die Amazon Version storniert weil ich unbedingt die PEGI haben wollte und jetzt 1 Monat vor Release wo man das Ding nirgendwo mehr zum normalen Preis bekommt passiert SOWAS 

Ich glaub ich hab in meinem Leben vielleicht 5 CEs gekauft.
2 davon hab ich bei Gameware vorbestellt. Witcher 3 war die Zweite... und beide haben sie mir storniert, ich hätte es besser wissen müssen -.-
Ey sowas darf es doch echt nicht geben. Könnt so derb ausrasten.

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. April 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich dreh durch.
> Nach gefühlten 10 Jahren der Vorbestellung, habe ich soeben diese Mail von Gameware bekommen...
> 
> 
> ...


Uncooler move


----------



## Nightslaver (16. April 2015)

Autsch, das ist schon böse...

Blos gut das ich direkt letztes Jahr am 8 Juni über Amazon meine USK Version der TW3 CE bestellt habe, somal PEGI und USK Version sich ja auch, glücklicherweise, absolut nicht unterscheiden. 
Bei Amazon kann ich mir wenigstens sicher sein das meine CE nicht noch storniert werden wird und pünktlich am 19 Mai bei mir ankommen wird.^^

Bei Gameware dürfte das Problem sein das sie jetzt erst die Menge an CEs mitgeteilt bekommen haben, welche ihnen bis Release geliefert werden wird und die geringer ausfällt als das was sie an Bestellungen entgegen genommen haben, da wird es sicher noch weit mehr Leute getroffen haben.
Prinzipiell ist es ja sowieso so das große Händler wie Amazon mehr Charge zugeteilt bekommen als kleinere Händler wie Gameware.


----------



## Rizzard (16. April 2015)

Sowas hätte ich von Gameware nicht erwartet.
Ich bestelle auch oft von Gamesonly und Gameware.


----------



## BabaYaga (16. April 2015)

Ich hab gerade etwas auf deren Seite geschmökert... Da war dann dieses Kommentar (offensichtlich von einem Mitarbeiter) zu finden.
Gut klar können sie nix dafür aber 1 Monat vor Release sowas zu erfahren... ist auch echt ... 



> die Collectors Edition wurde vom Hersteller exklusiv an einen Mitbewerber vergeben, trotz langwieriger Verhandlungen konnten wir nicht erwirken zumindest ein paar Stück zu ergattern.
> 
> Wir haben uns daher entschlossen sämtliche Kundenbestellungen dieser Version zu stornieren


----------



## Nightslaver (16. April 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade etwas auf deren Seite geschmökert... Da war dann dieses Kommentar (offensichtlich von einem Mitarbeiter) zu finden.
> Gut klar können sie nix dafür aber 1 Monat vor Release sowas zu erfahren... ist auch echt ...
> 
> [/FONT]



Ja, dann sind alle Versionen an Amazon gegangen, die schreiben ja auch im Produktartikel das sie die Exklusiv anbieten:
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Standard - [PC]: Amazon.de: Games

 Da war ist die Stornierung dann absehbar, da dürften sich wohl einige Leute die über Gameware bestellt haben jetzt gewaltig ärgern, sofern sie nicht noch paralell ihre Vorbestellung über Amazon laufen haben...
Können die betroffenen nur hoffen das evt. noch Leute stornieren auf Amazon und sie nachrutschen, aber zuviel Hoffnung würde ich mir da nicht mehr machen, da es sicher noch einige Leute gibt die hoffen nachrutschen zu können.

Ich handhabe es daher auch immer so das ich, selbst wenn ich mich später umentscheide und doch keine CE bestelle, sondern zur Standard Version greife, gleich nach Möglichkeit die vor zu bestellen eine CE auf Amazon bestelle.
Sicher ist sicher, abbestellen kann man bis kurz vor Release immer, nachbestellen allerdings in aller Regel, je nach Spiel, oft schon nach kurzer Zeit nicht mehr.


----------



## Kinguin (16. April 2015)

Da bestellt man was vor,und dann sowas  Ist echt ärgerlich,aber was soll machen...

Das Gute ist TW3 kommt am 19.Mai,und kurz darauf Pfingstferien bis zum 1.Juni 
Finde ich super,kann da TW3 ordentlich durchspielen,wenn ich wohl auch nicht fertig werde.


----------



## Cleriker (16. April 2015)

Du willst echt die ganzen Ferien vorm Monitor verbringen?
Mit meinen Eltern hätte das nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Kinguin (16. April 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Du willst echt die ganzen Ferien vorm Monitor verbringen?
> Mit meinen Eltern hätte das nicht funktioniert.



Wieso die ganzen ? o.O
In den Ferien (10 Tage sind das ja) kann ich so täglich ca 4h spielen,sollte eigentlich für die Mainstory reichen.
Das heißt ja nicht gleich,dass ich nur vor dem Monitor sitze,der Tag hat ja mehr als nur 4h ^^,frische Luft muss ja auch mal sein 
Und Eltern meckern schon nicht,als Student nimmt man sein Leben selbst in die Hand (Training,Studium,Arbeiten usw) 

PS: gespielt wird vor dem TV


----------



## BabaYaga (16. April 2015)

Ja was soll man machen.
Wie gesagt ich hatte ja bei Amazon parallel bestellt zumal ich eben auch das EXKLUSIV gelesen habe.
Ein paar Tage später ist dann aber auch bei Gameware die Vorbestellungsmöglichkeit der CE aufgetaucht. Da ich als Ösi natürlich lieber im eigenen Land einkaufe und eine PEGI Version möchte  (ich finde den USK Aufdruck einfach hässlich sorry gg), hab ich bei Amazon storniert und bei Gameware bestellt.

Was ich nicht verstehe, wieso dürfen die überhaupt eine Vorbestellung für die CE anbieten, wenn sie kein zugesichertes Kontingent haben? Offensichtlich wurde ihnen laut dem zitierten Forenbeitrag, ja nie etwas zugesichert.
Da frag ich mich schon irgendwie was das soll. Ich meine die Bestellung habe ich im Juni 2014 aufgegeben und bis jetzt wussten die nicht, ob sie überhaupt eine einzige CE erhalten? Kommt mir schon alles ziemlich spanisch vor.
Will gar nicht wissen wie viele Leute sich da jetzt in den Poppes beißen. Traurig sowas aber gut, wenn sie meine Kohle nicht wollen... dann nicht.
Ich bestell auf jeden Fall nix mehr vor dort. Schon gar keine CEs. Man lernt ja aus seinen Fehlern.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. April 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Was ich nicht verstehe, wieso dürfen die überhaupt eine Vorbestellung für die CE anbieten, wenn sie kein zugesichertes Kontingent haben? Offensichtlich wurde ihnen laut dem zitierten Forenbeitrag, ja nie etwas zugesichert.



Tja, das kann dir wohl nur Gameware sagen warum sie es angeboten haben, obwohl absehbar war das sie es nicht bekommen werden. Die Aussichten das die CEs für TW3 bekommen, wo es einen vertraglichen Exklusivabschluss mit Amazon gab, waren jedenfall gleich 0. Von daher war im Prinzip jeder der da bei Gameware seine CE bestellt hat von vorne rein der gelackmeierte. Das hätte aber wie gesagt auch jedem klar sein können der auf Amazon geschaut hat. Wenn Amazon exklusiv etwas vertreibt wird garantiert niemand anderes eine CE anbieten können, wäre ja sonst so als würde ein Spiel exklusiv für PS4 raus kommen und Microsoft würde sagen wir bieten aber trotzdem das gleiche Spiel für die XBO an. 
Ein exklusiv Abschluss ist halt exklusiv.
Da bleibt dir nur beim nässten mal schlauer sein und die Bestellung über Amazon erst stornieren wenn du dir sicher sein kannst das du das gewünschte Produkt beim anderen Händler auch wirklich bekommst, du verlierst ja dadurch nichts bei irgend einem anderen Händler und es kostet dich auch nichts weiter, wenn du erst 4-5 Tage vor Release die Bestellung auf Amazon stornierst.


----------



## TheWitcher19052015 (17. April 2015)

@ Major Fletcher

Hast mein tiefstes Beileid.


----------



## BabaYaga (17. April 2015)

Ich hab meinen Frust und genau diese Fragen mit dem Kontingent eh schon in deren "Forum" geklatscht. Innerhalb von nur knapp 10h haben die Review über 2000 Leute "hilfreich" erachtet, ich denke die würden die Antwort darauf auch gerne erfahren. Zudem versucht man jetzt die verprellten Käufer mit dieser "österreichischen limitierten D1 Edition" zu behalten. Indem man Sachen schreibt wie "BONUS VON UNS" 16 Gratis-DLC. 
Meines Wissens bekommt die jeder Käufer, egal welche Version man kauft und die versuchen jetzt die Inhalte der Standard-Version als limitierten Gameware-Kontent zu verkaufen. Das bringt bei mir nun ein wenig das Fass zum Überlaufen.
Nicht das ich mir etwas davon erwarte aber habe nun sämtliche Infos zusammengetragen und dem "Games-Anwalt" Henry Krasemann geschickt. Würde mich nämlich interessieren was der zu dieser Vorgehensweise sagt.
Bin schwer dafür, dass man für diese Aktion jetzt mal ordentlich eine auf den Deckel bekommt. Beschafft mir zwar auch keine CE aber zumindest etwas Genugtuung und die Aussicht darauf, dass so etwas nicht mehr passieren kann.

So just in diesem Moment kam eine weitere E-Mail vom Shop.



> Hallo xxxx!
> 
> Das ist natürlich sehr ärgerlich zu hören.
> Wir habe all die Jahre die Ces von Namco erhalten. Jedoch hat sich Namco nun entschieden, die Ces in Zukunft Exklusiv Amazon zu geben. Warum auch immer
> ...



Ich glaub das irgendwie nicht so richtig. Namco kann doch auch nicht sagen ihr bekommt fix sagen wir mal 50 CEs und dann auf einmal so... Hm nö, doch nicht 
Klar dass die sagen okay wir verkaufen zukünftig nur noch an Amazon versteh ich ja noch, die werden denen schon ordentlich Kohle in den Hintern geblasen haben aber bereits zugesagte Sachen nicht liefern. Unterste Schublade, egal wer dafür zuständig ist.


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. April 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> *Ich glaub das irgendwie nicht so richtig. Namco kann doch auch nicht sagen ihr bekommt fix sagen wir mal 50 CEs und dann auf einmal so... *Hm nö, doch nicht
> Klar dass die sagen okay wir verkaufen zukünftig nur noch an Amazon versteh ich ja noch, die werden denen schon ordentlich Kohle in den Hintern geblasen haben aber bereits zugesagte Sachen nicht liefern. Unterste Schublade, egal wer dafür zuständig ist.


Glaube ich sofort. Wenn Amazon eines drauf hat, dann Konkurrenz aus dem Markt drängen.


----------



## WaldemarE (17. April 2015)

Falls es jemanden Intressiert [PC] The Witcher III: Wild Hunt 14,52€ statt 31,67€ (VPN nur zum Kauf) @ GoG - Deals ^^


----------



## Rizzard (17. April 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Ich glaub das irgendwie nicht so richtig. Namco kann doch auch nicht sagen ihr bekommt fix sagen wir mal 50 CEs und dann auf einmal so... Hm nö, doch nicht
> Klar dass die sagen okay wir verkaufen zukünftig nur noch an Amazon versteh ich ja noch, die werden denen schon ordentlich Kohle in den Hintern geblasen haben aber bereits zugesagte Sachen nicht liefern. Unterste Schublade, egal wer dafür zuständig ist.



So wie ich das verstehe, ging Gameware einfach davon aus das man -wie in der Vergangenheit- mit CEs beliefert wird.
Das Dumme ist jetzt nur, Gameware weis sicherlich nicht erst seit gestern, das es einen Exklusivdeal mit Amazon gibt.


----------



## BabaYaga (17. April 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> So wie ich das verstehe, ging Gameware einfach davon aus das man -wie in der Vergangenheit- mit CEs beliefert wird.
> Das Dumme ist jetzt nur, Gameware weis sicherlich nicht erst seit gestern, das es einen Exklusivdeal mit Amazon gibt.



Genau das meine ich ja. Amazon selbst hat das "exklusiv" ja auch nicht erst vor ein paar Tagen aufblitzen lassen. Das stand ja schon mehr oder weniger von Anfang an fest.
Gameware tut jetzt aber so als hätten sie es offiziell erst gestern erfahren und hat sogleich die Stornieren rausgeschickt.
Hätte man mich als Besteller da sofort darüber in Kenntnis gesetzt, hätte man noch anderswo versucht etwas aufzutreiben aber so knapp vor Release, ist der Zug nun mal abgefahren.


----------



## Rizzard (17. April 2015)

Zumindest ist jetzt klar das man dort keine CEs mehr bestellt.
Ich bleibe weiterhin bei Gamesonly (normale Editions). Dort bekomme ich die Spiele teils bis zu 5 Tage früher und kann im Falle einer PS4 Version auch gleich los legen.


----------



## antillectual (17. April 2015)

The Witcher 3 Developer Talks About Systems, Fetch Quests, Adaptable Loot, Nudity and Penises and More | DualShockers



> You won’t find items you can’t use because you’re too low level. They will automatically scale down to your level if they’re too high for you. For instance the damage of a weapon will be lower, even if they will keep their “cool” elements like setting elements on fire for instance. Once you pick up an item, its stats are set, so it won’t scale back up to its original stats. That said, you’ll always get better loot as you move forward anyway. There’s no need to wait to be the right level before you get an item.



Levelscaling beim loot.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. April 2015)

antillectual schrieb:


> The Witcher 3 Developer Talks About Systems, Fetch Quests, Adaptable Loot, Nudity and Penises and More | DualShockers
> 
> 
> 
> Levelscaling beim loot.



Bin ich auch kein  Freund von, hat sich schon in Oblivion als Spaßkiller erwiesen, wenn man da ein Uniqueitem mit niedrigen Werten bekam weil man eine Quest zu früh gemacht hat...
Ich verstehe auch nicht was so schlimm daran ist wenn man mit der Verwendung eines Items warten muss bis man das passende Level hat und alles sofort nutzen können muss. 

Dieses Levelscaling ist auf jedenfall der erste richtige Negativpunkt, für mich persöhnlich, an TW3.


----------



## TammerID (17. April 2015)

Okay die News mit Levelscaling Loot ist tatsächlich ein Schlag ins Gesicht.
Wie kann man denn bei einem solchen Projekt, bei der der Entwickler eine gute Einstellung zu Rollenspielen hat, ein solches Element einbinden?
Für mich unverständlich...


----------



## antillectual (17. April 2015)

Vor allem weil sie es mit den Gegnern ja ganz anders halten, gerade entgegengesetzt. Feste Stufen und bist du zu schwach, komm später wieder, wie im guten alten Gothic. Ich kann es mir nur erklären durch die "Casualisierung" und Itemgeilheit so mancher Spieler. Man findet ein Gegenstand und will ihn sofort nutzen. Über den Vorteil und Sinn von handplatzierten guten Gegenständen, die nicht fest an eine Stufe gekoppelt sind nachdem man sie gefunden hat, muss ich mich jetzt nicht auslassen, wissst ihr ja selbst welche das sind. ^^


----------



## Heckett88 (17. April 2015)

Wie ist die Ps4 grafik? Ich überlege mir ein Pc zu kaufen ,hab aber Null plan , immer schon auf Konsolen gespielt .Einer der sich nicht auskennt,versuchen andere Verkäufer zu vera.... Es


----------



## WaldemarE (17. April 2015)

Je nachdem was du dir für ein System bastelst entweder gleich oder viel besser und das in 60FPS


----------



## Hptm_Krupp (17. April 2015)

einfach hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/komplette-rechner-zusammenstellung/95
einen Fred eröffnen und dir wird garantiert kompetent geholfen. Da würde sich auch keiner trauen Mist zu erzählen denn dann gibbet Prügel von den anderen


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. April 2015)

Die PS4-Grafik ist sicherlich gut, wenngleich das Spiel nicht so flüssig wie auf einem PC mit leistungsstarker Hardware laufen wird. Ich würde bei der Konsole bleiben. Wenn man eh keinen Plan hat, dann kann das spielen am PC für richtig viel Frust sorgen. PC ist eher was für Tüftler als für Casualspieler.


----------



## WaldemarE (18. April 2015)

Oder man Bastelt sich ne Steambox


----------



## Kinguin (18. April 2015)

Heckett88 schrieb:


> Wie ist die Ps4 grafik? Ich überlege mir ein Pc zu kaufen ,hab aber Null plan , immer schon auf Konsolen gespielt .Einer der sich nicht auskennt,versuchen andere Verkäufer zu vera.... Es



Ps4 Grafik ist sicherlich nicht schlecht,man bekommt eben das was man für 300€ bezahlt ^^
Am PC wirst du natürlich mehr ausgeben müssen,aber es muss nicht viel mehr sein - ich würde wie bereits von anderen erwähnt mal was im Zusammenstellungsthread aufmachen.
Nenne dort dein Budget,und was für ein PC du haben willst (halt großes/kleines Gehäuse oder sehr leise).
Eventuell hast du schon Altlasten Zuhause (von deinem alten/aktuellen PC vllt was) oder einen guten Monitor(notfalls am TV,Modell wäre aber wichtig).

PS: Willkommen im Forum


----------



## Cleriker (18. April 2015)

Die PS4 Grafik ist ehrlich gesagt ziemlich gut, wenn man Preis und alter bedenkt. Wenn man vor etwa einem Jahr einen PC für das Geld und in der Größe gebaut hätte, dann dürfte man schon Probleme bekommen, Spiele wie TW3, oder GTA5 überhaupt ans laufen zu bekommen.


----------



## RavionHD (18. April 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Die PS4 Grafik ist ehrlich gesagt ziemlich gut, wenn man Preis und alter bedenkt. Wenn man vor etwa einem Jahr einen PC für das Geld und in der Größe gebaut hätte, dann dürfte man schon Probleme bekommen, Spiele wie TW3, oder GTA5 überhaupt ans laufen zu bekommen.



Wenn er maximal 400 Euro ausgeben will ne PS4, aber ab 500 Euro immer PC, da bessere Grafik und Framerate.


----------



## Kinguin (18. April 2015)

The Witcher 3: Gold-Status erreicht, keine Release-Verschiebung mehr - NETZWELT

die News mit dem Gold Status muss ich verpasst haben bei Tw3 ^^
Freue mich riesig,Pfingstferien (ca 10 Tage) werden für das Spiel gut genutzt. 
Durchkommen werde ich nicht,geschweige denn alles sehen aber ich denke die Hauptkampagne sollte schaffbar sein.


----------



## Gamer090 (19. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> The Witcher 3: Gold-Status erreicht, keine Release-Verschiebung mehr - NETZWELT
> 
> die News mit dem Gold Status muss ich verpasst haben bei Tw3 ^^
> Freue mich riesig,Pfingstferien (ca 10 Tage) werden für das Spiel gut genutzt.
> Durchkommen werde ich nicht,geschweige denn alles sehen aber ich denke die Hauptkampagne sollte schaffbar sein.



Naja, wenn du in diesen 10 Tagen mindestens 25 Stunden spielst dann kann es sein das du es schaffst.  

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Selbst ein "Speedrun" dauert 25 Stunden


----------



## Kinguin (19. April 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du in diesen 10 Tagen mindestens 25 Stunden spielst dann kann es sein das du es schaffst.
> 
> The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Selbst ein "Speedrun" dauert 25 Stunden



25h Speedrun?
Ne ich genieße das Spiel,aber werde mich bloss auf die Storykampagne konzentrieren (tippe dafür auf 40h so)^^


----------



## ein_schelm (19. April 2015)

Warum steht in der Produktbeschreibung auf Steam eigentlich "The Witcher 3 EU" bekommen wir in Europa eine andere Version?
Wie viele Versionen gibt es eigentlich? Ich will nicht wieder bei irgendeiner weichgespielten Version eines Spiels landen...


----------



## Nightslaver (19. April 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Warum steht in der Produktbeschreibung auf Steam eigentlich "The Witcher 3 EU" bekommen wir in Europa eine andere Version?
> Wie viele Versionen gibt es eigentlich? Ich will nicht wieder bei irgendeiner weichgespielten Version eines Spiels landen...




Laut offizieller Aussage sind die Versionen überall identisch. Keine Ahnung warum Steam da EU hinter schreibt, aber wie gesagt, TW3 wird in Deutschland identisch zu der Version sein die du in England, oder denn USA bekommst.


----------



## ein_schelm (19. April 2015)

Weis zufällig noch jemand wie lange das Steam-Angebot gilt?
Bei GTA V gabs kurz vor Release auch kein Rabatt mehr...

(würde noch gern TW1 und 2 spielen, bevor ich mich für TW3 zum Vollpreis entscheide)


----------



## RavionHD (19. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> 25h Speedrun?
> Ne ich genieße das Spiel,aber werde mich bloss auf die Storykampagne konzentrieren (tippe dafür auf 40h so)^^



Wenn man in einem RPG keine Nebenmissionen macht bekommt man doch kaum was mit...

Naja jeder wie er will.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. April 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Wenn man in einem RPG keine Nebenmissionen macht bekommt man doch kaum was mit...
> 
> Naja jeder wie er will.



Hängt stark vom RPG ab. Bei Dragon Age 3 kannst dir auch alle Nebenmissionen, bis auf die Begleiterquests sparen, die sind austauschbar wie die Batterie in einer Fernbedienung. 
Aber bei TW3 denke werden die Nebenquests in der tat einiges zur Geschichte beitragen, war ja in TW1 und 2 auch schon so.


----------



## Kinguin (19. April 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Weis zufällig noch jemand wie lange das Steam-Angebot gilt?
> Bei GTA V gabs kurz vor Release auch kein Rabatt mehr...
> 
> (würde noch gern TW1 und 2 spielen, bevor ich mich für TW3 zum Vollpreis entscheide)



Mit allergrößter Wahrscheinlichkeit nur bis zum Releasetag .
TW1+Tw2 würde ich aber wirklich nochmal spielen für TW3,das Spiel lebt von seiner Story.(hoffe die ist auch wieder im Fokus,und wird durch OpenWorld nicht benachteiligt)
Als Witcherfan habe ich mir auch die Romane durchgelesen,dadurch hat man auch nochmal schöne Aha-momente im Spiel ,die Entwickler halten sich gut an die Vorlage. 

Ist natürlich kein Muss,Tw3 wird auch so Spaß machen,aber so versteht man die Charaktere und Handlung viel besser.


----------



## ein_schelm (19. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Mit allergrößter Wahrscheinlichkeit nur bis zum Releasetag .



Das ist schon fast klar, das der Rabatt nicht über den Releasetag hinaus geht 
Kann TW3 für knapp 43€ haben . Wollte nur wissen wie lange das Angebot besteht. (hab mich schon bei GTA5 leicht geärgert)



Kinguin schrieb:


> TW1+Tw2 würde ich aber wirklich nochmal spielen für TW3,das Spiel lebt von seiner Story.(hoffe die ist auch wieder im Fokus,und wird durch OpenWorld nicht benachteiligt)



Als OpenWorld Fan, bin ich auch TW(3) aufmerksam geworden.



Kinguin schrieb:


> Als Witcherfan habe ich mir auch die Romane durchgelesen,dadurch hat man auch nochmal schöne Aha-momente im Spiel ,die Entwickler halten sich gut an die Vorlage.



Erzählen die Bücher die Geschichte vor den Spielen (also das was vor dem Gedächtnisverlust geschah)?


----------



## Kinguin (19. April 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Das ist schon fast klar, das der Rabatt nicht über den Releasetag hinaus geht
> Kann TW3 für knapp 43€ haben . Wollte nur wissen wie lange das Angebot besteht. (hab mich schon bei GTA5 leicht geärgert))?



43? Waren das nicht 50€ ? ^^



ein_schelm schrieb:


> Als OpenWorld Fan, bin ich auch TW(3) aufmerksam geworden.



Für OpenWorld war TW bisher nicht bekannt ,erst mit TW3 geht man den offeneren Weg.^^
Ob man das vernünftig umsetzt wird sich zeigen,aber in aller erster Linie soll die Hauptkampagne stimmen,nebenbei kann man dann noch einige weitere Nebenquests machen,die ja auch Auswirkkungen auf die Welt selbst haben sollen.
Nur darf das dann halt nicht in X Sammelquests ausarten.



ein_schelm schrieb:


> Erzählen die Bücher die Geschichte vor den Spielen (also das was vor dem Gedächtnisverlust geschah)?



Richtig ^^ aber befassen sich halt auch mit einigen Charakteren,die in TW3 noch wichtig werden.


----------



## ein_schelm (19. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> 43? Waren das nicht 50€ ? ^^



Hab mal TW1&2 in der Grabbelkiste gekauft. Hab vielleicht deshalb mehr Rabatt.



Kinguin schrieb:


> Für OpenWorld war TW bisher nicht bekannt



Dafür schauts sehr beeindruckend aus und mich juckts schon jetzt in den Fingern, das zu erleben...



Kinguin schrieb:


> Richtig ^^ aber befassen sich halt auch mit einigen Charakteren,die in TW3 noch wichtig werden.



Hab ne Seite im Internet gefunden die diese Bücher übersichlich aufzählt:
Der letzte Wunsch ? Hexer-Wiki - Charaktere, Monster, Orte, Alchemie, Kampf, Quests

Dachte immer das The Witcher ein reines Spiel wäre... das da noch Romane und Kurzgeschichten sind, wusst ich nicht. Das macht das ganze noch mehr lesenswerter! 
Danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## Kinguin (19. April 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> ...



Stimmt es sieht wirklich beeindruckend aus - da kann man nix gegen sagen,aber eine gut designte Welt reicht nicht,sie muss auch was bieten.^^
Und ja kein Problem,die Romane sind definitiv lesenswert. 

PS:ja gut das kann sein,habe keins davon auf Steam.^^
Wollte mir aber bei TW3 sowieso die Retail holen.


----------



## ein_schelm (20. April 2015)

Ich glaub ich hab die Zenzierte Version von The Witcher 1 erwischt... immer wenn der Hexer wat mit ner Frau anfängt, kommt eine blöde Karte ins Bild geschwebt...
Wenn das bei "The Witcher 3 *EU*" auch so ist, will ich meine Kohle zurück.


----------



## turbosnake (20. April 2015)

TW1 ist immer so.


----------



## TammerID (20. April 2015)

Keine Sorge, das wird nicht passieren 
Die Karten sind ab Witcher 2 verschwunden und wurden durch "erotische" Szenen ausgetauscht.


----------



## ein_schelm (20. April 2015)

TammerID schrieb:


> Die Karten sind ab Witcher 2 verschwunden



Und deshalb ist TW2 an 16? hehe


----------



## TammerID (20. April 2015)

Naja die Art von Erotik darf auch einem 16 jährigen gezeigt werden.
Ist ja nicht so das man das rattern der Nähmaschine Geralt sehen kann


----------



## TheWitcher19052015 (20. April 2015)

Mir hat eigentlich beides gefallen.
Die Karten aus TW1 sowie die Filmchen aus TW2.

Bin für Karten + Filmchen in TW3


----------



## antillectual (20. April 2015)

Und ich finde das um diese ganzen Bettgeschichten ein viel zu großer Bohei gemacht wird.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. April 2015)

antillectual schrieb:


> Und ich finde das um diese ganzen Bettgeschichten ein viel zu großer Bohei gemacht wird.



Wieso das? Selbst in den Büchern spielen Geralts Bettgeschichten immer wieder ein Rolle. Der Gute Hexer hat halt eine Vorliebe fürs Techtelmechtel mit dem anderen Geschlecht.
Folglich ist es nur richtig das dies auch in den Spielen so komuniziert und dargestellt wird.


----------



## Gamer090 (20. April 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wieso das? Selbst in den Büchern spielen Geralts Bettgeschichten immer wieder ein Rolle. Der Gute Hexer hat halt eine Vorliebe fürs Techtelmechtel mit dem anderen Geschlecht.
> Folglich ist es nur richtig das dies auch in den Spielen so komuniziert und dargestellt wird.



Und die Damen müssen sich keine Sorgen wenn die mit ihm ins Bett gehen, er ist Zeugungsunfähig, da ist es doch klar das er bei den Damen deswegen so beliebt ist und weil er als Mutant was anderes ist. 

Hmmm.... Ich wäre bei den Damen auch gerne so beliebt.


----------



## TammerID (20. April 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Hmmm.... Ich wäre bei den Damen auch gerne so beliebt.



Wäre es mir nicht wert für das was Geralt alles über sich ergehen lassen muss.


----------



## antillectual (20. April 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wieso das? Selbst in den Büchern spielen Geralts Bettgeschichten immer wieder ein Rolle. Der Gute Hexer hat halt eine Vorliebe fürs Techtelmechtel mit dem anderen Geschlecht.
> Folglich ist es nur richtig das dies auch in den Spielen so komuniziert und dargestellt wird.



Es tauchen zwar immer wieder mal Bettgeschichten oder Anspielungen auf, aber insgesamt (auf die Buchreihe bezogen) sind es wenig. Die Spiele stellen das aber viel mehr in den Vordergrund als es in den Büchern der Fall ist.


----------



## TheWitcher19052015 (20. April 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und die Damen müssen sich keine Sorgen wenn die mit ihm ins Bett gehen, er ist Zeugungsunfähig, da ist es doch klar das er bei den Damen deswegen so beliebt ist und weil er als Mutant was anderes ist.
> 
> Hmmm.... Ich wäre bei den Damen auch gerne so beliebt.



Die Tatsache das er mit Platzpatronen schießt hat Ihm in den Büchern auch schon ärger eingebracht. 
Gut, er hätte es davor erwähnen sollen....


----------



## turbosnake (20. April 2015)

antillectual schrieb:


> Die Spiele stellen das aber viel mehr in den Vordergrund als es in den Büchern der Fall ist.


Abgesehen von der Anfangsszene in Witcher 2, habe ich keine im Kopf die man ansehen muss und auch im ersten Teil waren es maximale 2 Szenen um die man nicht drumherum kam. So im Vordergrund stehen sie nicht, wobei man natürlich durchaus auch aus anderen Gründen in der Einrichtung landen kann.


----------



## antillectual (20. April 2015)

Korrekt hätte ich schreiben müssen "CDPR stellt dar" und nicht "die Spiele". Mit Bohei meine ich nicht einen Zwang im Spiel vögeln zu müssen, sondern das die ganze Sache oft so hervorgehoben wird, in Foren oder bei Interviews, Marketing u.s.w. Manchmal könnte der Untertitel gefühlt Witcher 3 - Geralt der Stecher heißen und dieses Hervorheben der Anbandelungen/Bettgeschichten nerven mich halt zusehends als das ich sie noch interessant finde. Ich kann es einfach nicht mehr hören/lesen. 



> There was a big conversation within the team on whether Geralt could be fully nude or not. The conversation also involved the extra polygons that would be used for his ***** and who would animate it while running (Editor’s Note: at this point I believed he was joking, but Monnier specified that he was actually serious). On the other side, others believed that there was a lot of female nudity in the game, so there should be male nudity as well. The result is that there’s a lot more male nudity than in previous games, but Geralt still normally wears his underwear.


----------



## WaldemarE (20. April 2015)

The Bitcher 3: The Wild Whore ^^


----------



## orca113 (20. April 2015)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> The Bitcher 3: The Wild Whore ^^


----------



## ein_schelm (21. April 2015)

antillectual schrieb:


> Und ich finde das um diese ganzen Bettgeschichten ein viel zu großer Bohei gemacht wird.



Natürlich ist Sex kein tragendes Element in The Witcher... und wenn wir schon mal dabei sind: was soll diese vulgäre Sprache bloß? Ganz zu schweigen vom Alkoholkonsum unseres Hexers? Glückspiel und Alkohol haben auch schon manchen Charakter verdorben. Und dann muss sich Gerald ständig mit anderen Saufkumpanen in einem Boxkampf beweisen... weg damit.

Dann noch die Gewalt... hm... okay Gewalt geht in Ordnung. 
Aber warum spritzt nicht einfach grünes oder überhaut Blut? Warum bleiben nicht einfach Beutel anstatt den Kadavern liegen?

(Was sind wir nur für eine Gesellschaft die Gewaltdarstellung in Ordnung findet aber mit Blümchensex Probleme haben?)

Ihr wisst worauf ich hinaus will... es geht um Glaubwürdigkeit und Authentizität. Das mag ich zum Beispiel in Game of Thrones so sehr. Hier wird nicht nur von Lug, Betrug, Sex, Gewalt gelabert sondern man spinnt diese Elemente in eine glaubwürdige und raue Welt ein.


----------



## Zybba (21. April 2015)

Der Grund ist wohl relativ einfach, zumindest warum es in der Berichterstattung oft erwähnt wird.
Sex sells.



ein_schelm schrieb:


> (Was sind wir nur für eine Gesellschaft die Gewaltdarstellung in Ordnung findet aber mit Blümchensex Probleme haben?)


Er sagt ja nicht, dass er mit Sex oder der Darstellung an sich ein Problem hat.
Es geht ihm wohl eher um den Fokus darauf, vor allem im Vergleich zur Buchvorlage.


----------



## ein_schelm (21. April 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Er sagt ja nicht, dass er mit Sex oder der Darstellung an sich ein Problem hat.



Vielleicht hab ich auch den falschen Zitiert... 
Mein Beitrag ist eher als allgemeine Kritik zu verstehen das man versucht ist, Sex auszuklammern.
Und vielleicht wird es in der Berichterstattung so hervorgehoben auch weil es besonders ist, das ein Spiel so ungezwungen mit dem Thema umgeht.


----------



## WaldemarE (21. April 2015)

Wenn das mal nicht lust auf mehr macht ! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KFAWke5jxk4


----------



## Kinguin (21. April 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> (Was sind wir nur für eine Gesellschaft die Gewaltdarstellung in Ordnung findet aber mit Blümchensex Probleme haben?).



Ich glaube das Ganze ist aber auch von Land zu Land unterschiedlich.
In Amerika hat man mit brutaler Gewaltdarstellung keine Probleme,aber wehe das blitzt zu viel auf ,dann gibt es Ärger.
In Deutschland wieder rum,hat man mit Sexuellen Inhalt anscheinend kein Problem,aber dafür mit zu übertriebener Gewaltdarstellung.

Und das ist dann noch mal überall etwas anders.


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. April 2015)

Der Umgang mit der Gewaltdarstellung hat sich aber stark geändert über die Jahre bei den deutschen Prüfstellen. Das einzige was hier noch wirklich rückständig gehandhabt wird, sind verfassungsfeindliche Symbole in Spielen mit historischem Kontext.


----------



## Kinguin (21. April 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Der Umgang mit der Gewaltdarstellung hat sich aber stark geändert über die Jahre bei den deutschen Prüfstellen. Das einzige was hier noch wirklich rückständig gehandhabt wird, sind verfassungsfeindliche Symbole in Spielen mit historischem Kontext.



Mortal Kombat ?Sleeping Dogs? 
Je realistischer die Gewaltdarstellung aussieht ,desto wahrscheinlicher ist es ,dass diese Spiele geschnitten werden oder gar nicht erst hier rauskommen.
Wobei zugegeben Mortal Kombat legt die Messlatte da recht hoch.
Bin mal bei dem kommenden Doom gespannt,aber hoffe hier nicht auf den schlimmsten Fall mit Geolock für die Uncut


----------



## antillectual (21. April 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Vielleicht hab ich auch den falschen Zitiert...
> Mein Beitrag ist eher als allgemeine Kritik zu verstehen das man versucht ist, Sex auszuklammern.
> Und vielleicht wird es in der Berichterstattung so hervorgehoben auch weil es besonders ist, das ein Spiel so ungezwungen mit dem Thema umgeht.



Du interpretierst meinen post falsch. Zybba hat es erfasst.


----------



## ein_schelm (21. April 2015)

antillectual schrieb:


> Du interpretierst meinen post falsch. Zybba hat es erfasst.



Im darauf folgenden Post hab ich einiges wieder zurück genommen was ein Post betrifft 



Kinguin schrieb:


> In Deutschland wieder rum,hat man mit Sexuellen Inhalt anscheinend kein Problem,aber dafür mit zu übertriebener Gewaltdarstellung.





M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Der Umgang mit der Gewaltdarstellung hat sich aber stark geändert über die Jahre bei den deutschen Prüfstellen. Das einzige was hier noch wirklich rückständig gehandhabt wird, sind verfassungsfeindliche Symbole in Spielen mit historischem Kontext.



Keine Ahnung wie sich das jetzt mit Mortal Komabat X in Deutschland im Deteil verhält. Laut Gamestar ist es Aktivierbar...
Mortal Kombat X - PC-Version jetzt in Deutschland aktivierbar - News - GameStar.de
Auch God of War ist kein Spiel das sich mit Splatter Effekten zurückhält.

Trotzdem hab ich das Gefühl das Sex immer noch Tabu ist und schon alleine die (kindliche) Überrektion auf das Thema, auch in den Medien/Presse, belegt doch das hier ein Thema aufgegriffen wird, das der Gesellschaft nicht ganz geheuer ist.



Kinguin schrieb:


> In Amerika hat man mit brutaler Gewaltdarstellung keine Probleme,aber wehe das blitzt zu viel auf ,dann gibt es Ärger.



Werden diese Spiele in Amerika wieder Zensiert? Also bekommen die Amerikaner in The Witcher 3 wieder diese Karten zu Gesicht? 
Wie funktioniert das eigentlich mit Serien wie Game of Thrones?


----------



## Kinguin (21. April 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Werden diese Spiele in Amerika wieder Zensiert? Also bekommen die Amerikaner in The Witcher 3 wieder diese Karten zu Gesicht?
> Wie funktioniert das eigentlich mit Serien wie Game of Thrones?



Gute Frage,bei TW2 war das ja so in Amerika,könnte wieder so sein,dass bei den Sexszenen Karten vorkommen.
Bei GoT in den USA weiß ich es ehrlich gesagt nicht  könnte mir aber gut vorstellen,dass die TV Version geschnitten ist.

zu der Sache mit DE,ich wollte es bloss sagen,dass man immernoch Spiele auf den Index packt bzw den Verkauf im Laden verbietet,wobei darf man Mortal Kombat bloss nicht bewerben,aber verkaufen oder gar nicht verkaufen in den Läden?
Wobei Mortal Kombat mich wenig interessiert ,was GoW betrifft,genau meinen Geschmack btw,ich glaube ja es geht auch immer um das Gesamtbild,also welche Form von Gewalt genutzt wird,sinnlos oder als Stilmittel um etwas auszudrücken.
Und es ist auch davon abhängig,wie realistisch das aussieht,sei es grafisch oder eben auch von dem Setting selbst.


----------



## ein_schelm (21. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> ich glaube ja es geht auch immer um das Gesamtbild,also welche Form von Gewalt genutzt wird,sinnlos oder als Stilmittel um etwas auszudrücken.
> Und es ist auch davon abhängig,wie realistisch das aussieht,sei es grafisch oder eben auch von dem Setting selbst.



Mit dieser Begründung sollte das Splatter Genere eigentlich komplett verboten sein...
PS: Splatter (also sinnlose Gewalt und-verherrlichung) ist nun etwas das ich so garnicht verstehe, wie man daran gefallen finden kann. Aber jedem das seine...


----------



## Kinguin (21. April 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Mit dieser Begründung sollte das Splatter Genere eigentlich komplett verboten sein...
> PS: Splatter ist nun etwas das ich so garnicht verstehe, wie man daran gefallen finden kann. Aber jedem das seine...



Welche Begründung 
Ich weiß auch nicht welche genauen Richtlinien dort sind,die das festlegen ,ob ein Spiel zu brutal für die deutschen Bürger ist.

Splatter kommt bei mir drauf an,diese ganzen Splatterhorrorfilme finde ich auch langweilig,aber bei einigen Spielen wie GoW finde ich es passend umgesetzt.(und GoW punktet bei mir durch Gameplay,Atmo,Setting,cooler Story)
Das ist da brutaler zugeht,liegt einfach daran,dass Kratos in der Geschichte ein rache und hasserfüllter Charakter ist,also das ziemliche Gegenteil von einem Helden.
Und das ist einfach mal was Anderes.


----------



## NeedMoreFPS (21. April 2015)

Hab mir das Spiel gerade für 29 € bei Nuuvem gekauft.


----------



## turbosnake (21. April 2015)

Und jetzt bist du so stolz darauf das alle Welt erfahren muss wie geizig du bist?


----------



## Nightslaver (21. April 2015)

NeedMoreFPS schrieb:


> Hab mir das Spiel gerade für 29 € bei Nuuvem gekauft.



Ja und stell dir vor, ich hab mir letztes Jahr im Juni das Spiel als CE für 139,99€ auf Amazon gekauft.


----------



## Valdasaar (21. April 2015)

Wier schaut es mit einer i7 860 und AMD 280 aus, sollte ich von dem Spiel lieber die Finger lassen oder kann es durch aus was werden mit Spielspass?


----------



## RavionHD (21. April 2015)

Valdasaar schrieb:


> Wier schaut es mit einer i7 860 und AMD 280 aus, sollte ich von dem Spiel lieber die Finger lassen oder kann es durch aus was werden mit Spielspass?



Keine Sorge, wird gehen, sofern nur FullHD.


----------



## turbosnake (21. April 2015)

Valdasaar schrieb:


> Wier schaut es mit einer i7 860 und AMD 280 aus, sollte ich von dem Spiel lieber die Finger lassen oder kann es durch aus was werden mit Spielspass?


Mit Spielspaß ja, mit Grafikhuren Spaß nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. April 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Mit Spielspaß ja, mit Grafikhuren Spaß nicht.



Bei The Witcher 3 bin ich gerne eine Grafikhure wenn ich schon keine "Witcherhure" sein darf.


----------



## ein_schelm (22. April 2015)

Wie würdet ihr Geralts Charakter beschreiben?
Gerecht, ehrlich oder täuscht er seine Mitmenschen? Treu/Loyal?
Wie spielt ihr den Hexer? So wie ihr oder wie Geralt entscheiden würde?


----------



## TammerID (22. April 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Wie würdet ihr Geralts Charakter beschreiben?
> Gerecht, ehrlich oder täuscht er seine Mitmenschen? Treu/Loyal?
> Wie spielt ihr den Hexer? So wie ihr oder wie Geralt entscheiden würde?



Geralt ist für mich ein Mensch der abwägt und sich für das kleinere Übel entscheidet.
Er ist bei gewissen Personen sehr von seinen Gefühlen geleitet.
Ich werde ihn aufjedenfall so spielen wie ich ihn in den Büchern kennengelernt habe. Seine Entscheidungen waren dort für mich immer plausibel und ich hätte mich da größtenteils für das selbe entschieden.


----------



## Kyuss89 (22. April 2015)

Wie TammerID es handhabt werde ich es tun, abwägen was richtig und falsch ist.

Wenn Wachen/Banditen/Gefolgsleute jemanden zu Tode quälen wollen, bekommen diejenigen den Schädel abgeschlagen ^^


----------



## TheWitcher19052015 (22. April 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Wie würdet ihr Geralts Charakter beschreiben?
> Gerecht, ehrlich oder täuscht er seine Mitmenschen? Treu/Loyal?
> Wie spielt ihr den Hexer? So wie ihr oder wie Geralt entscheiden würde?



Normalerweise spiel ich so wie es TammerID vorhat.
Dieses Mal werde ich aber versuchen einen „Arschloch“ Hexer zu spielen der größtenteils auf sein eigenen Vorteil bedacht ist. 
Im zweiten Anlauf dann wie sonst auch den typischen Geralt. 

Bin Mega auf die unterschiedlichen Reaktionen/Handlungsstränge gespannt!


----------



## NeedMoreFPS (22. April 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Und jetzt bist du so stolz darauf das alle Welt erfahren muss wie geizig du bist?



... stolz darauf*, dass* alle Welt ... 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja und stell dir vor, ich hab mir letztes Jahr im Juni das Spiel als CE für 139,99€ auf Amazon gekauft.



Freut mich für euch, wenn ihr viel Geld für Gaming über habt.
Geht aber nicht allen so, daher mein Post.


Deshalb nochmal: The Witcher 3 gibt es gerade für 29€ bei Nuuvem für alle, die es interessiert.


----------



## WaldemarE (22. April 2015)

und für knapp 14€ mit VPN über Ukraine bei GoG [emoji14]


----------



## turbosnake (22. April 2015)

> Freut mich für euch, wenn ihr viel Geld für Gamning über habt.
> Geht aber nicht allen so, daher mein Post.


Wenn ich wegen 20€ nachdenken muss hätte ich andere Sorgen, als darüber nachzudenken ein (SP)-Spiel möglichst günstig zum Release zu bekommen.
Wenn du wartest bekommst du es für 5€, du hast also von deinen sehr knappen Geldreserven 24€ verbrannt. Damit hätte man sehr viele sinnvoller Sachen machen können.


> Deshalb nochmal: The Witcher 3 gibt es gerade für 29€ bei Nuuvem für alle, die es interessiert.


Und für 22€ mit einem RU-VPN bei gog und das ohne DRM verseucht zu sein.
 Du hast also immer noch nichts gespart, sondern 6€ aus dem Fenster geworfen.
Effektiv kostet es bei Amazon sogar nur 20€, da der Comic einen Preis von 30€ hätte.
Tja, kein Geld gespart.


> und für knapp 14€ mit VPN über Ukraine bei GoG [


#
Welchen Wechselkurs hast du da denn als Grundlage genommen? Wenn man mal von den Boni absieht.
Der aktuelle ist das nicht der ist bei 1$ ist 0,92€.


----------



## Zybba (22. April 2015)

Eigentlich kaufe ich auch ganz gerne Keys. The Witcher werd ich mir aber wohl zum Vollpreis über GoG holen.
Spiele ohne DRM zu vertreiben finde ich lobenswert und möchte ich belohnen.


----------



## Kinguin (22. April 2015)

Spiele,die ich mag und will,werden immer zum Vollpreis gekauft. 
Alles andere fällt dann weg,und wird nur selten mal in einem Sale mitgenommen,eine der Gründe,warum ich fast nie Spiele in Sales kaufe.


----------



## TammerID (22. April 2015)

TheWitcher19052015 schrieb:


> Normalerweise spiel ich so wie es TammderID vorhat.
> Dieses Mal werde ich aber versuchen einen „Arschloch“ Hexer zu spielen der größtenteils auf sein eigenen Vorteil bedacht ist.
> Im zweiten Anlauf dann wie sonst auch den typischen Geralt.
> 
> Bin Mega auf die unterschiedlichen Reaktionen/Handlungsstränge gespannt!



Um meinen Post noch etwas zu ergänzen. Witcher wird natürlich ein Spiel, welches ich aufgrund der verschiedenen Handlungsstränge, ein zweites Mal spielen werde.
Und danach dann abweichend vom Buch, so wie ich will. Evtl. auch ein "Arschloch" Hexer.


Und zu der Kauffrage:
Ich werde es mir ganz normal zum Vollpreis über Steam holen. Ich habe kein einziges Spiel bei GoG und möchte damit eigentlich auch nicht anfangen.


----------



## WaldemarE (22. April 2015)

@turbosnake 
In der Ukraine kostet das Game 15$ +- Rabatte für die beiden anderen Teile, hab mir so Das Game + AddOns für knapp 30€ gekauft ^^


----------



## sycron17 (22. April 2015)

The Witcher 3 sieht klasse aus und man kann lange damit spass haben...da werde ich mir nit sicherheit die Retail holen


----------



## ein_schelm (22. April 2015)

Finde das mit den Keys ehrlich gesagt ne Sauerei! Wie kommt das eigentlich, das diese Versionen so günstig sind? Hat der Publisher keine Kontrolle über seine digitalen Versionen (von wegen vom LKW gefallen)?
Wenn der Publisher so großzügig Geld zu verschenken hat, sollen sie lieben den Spielepreis allgemein senken.

Früher hat ein PC-Spiel 40-50€ gekostet heute ist schon 60€ Standard.
Hab mir The Witcher 3 auch nur jetzt schon gekauft weil ich 27% Rabatt hatte.


----------



## Zybba (22. April 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Finde das mit den Keys ehrlich gesagt ne Sauerei! Wie kommt das eigentlich, das diese Versionen so günstig sind?


Im Ausland günstig gekauft, in DE immer noch günstiger als Normalpreis.
Daher gibts ja mittlerweile auch auf bestimmte Regionen beschränkte Spielversionen bei Steam.



ein_schelm schrieb:


> Hat der Publisher keine Kontrolle über seine digitalen Versionen (von  wegen vom LKW gefallen)?


Das ist die andere Theorie, mag auch stimmen teilweise.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. April 2015)

So, grade mal aus langer Weile noch meine 2x2GB Corsair Dominator GT 2133MHz CL9 1.65V (2010 gekauft) in den PC gesteckt, wo bis jetzt nur 2x4GB Corsair Dominator GT 2133MHz CL9 1.5V (2012 gekauft) im Dual-Channel gewerkelt haben.

Lustiger Weise funktionieren die 2x2GB trotz weniger Spannung (1.5V statt der angegebenen 1.65V) bei 2035MHz und 9-11-10-27 ohne instablität. 
Schon eine merkwürdige Kombination für den Quad-Channel Betrieb auf einem Sockel 2011 Board, aber es funktioniert stabil. 

Wie dem auch sei, hab ich endliche eine Verwendung für die Riegel gefunden, die bis jetzt immer im Schrank rumgelegen haben, und 12GB Arbeisspeicher. Das sollte dann auch für TW3 reichen wo ja 8GB RAM emfohlen werden.


----------



## Veriquitas (22. April 2015)

Wenn das so kommt wie das gezeigt wurde und das wirklich alles war ist, dann ist es für alle anderen Hersteller gewesen. Das ist einfach zu krass um wahr zu sein, der Maßstab ist so hoch das man da nichts drauf setzen kann. Wenn das so kommt ist das wirklich das letzte gute Rollenspiel gewesen.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. April 2015)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wenn das so kommt wie das gezeigt wurde und das wirklich alles war ist, dann ist es für alle anderen Hersteller gewesen. Das ist einfach zu krass um wahr zu sein, der Maßstab ist so hoch das man da nichts drauf setzen kann. Wenn das so kommt ist das wirklich das letzte gute Rollenspiel gewesen.



Naja, ich würde ehr sagen das, wenn TW3 wirklich überzeugt, damit eine neue Messlate für "open world" RPGs gelegt wird die Entwickler wie Bethesda (Skyrim, Fallout 3) erstmal einholen, oder überbieten müssen.


----------



## Veriquitas (22. April 2015)

Das können die nicht mehr, jedes andere Open World Rpg ist nen scheiß dagegen. Die würden sich kein Beipiel dran nehmen sondern füttern, glaub mir das ist das letzte. Die werden sich nen scheiß darum scheren, weil das zuviel Arbeit ist. Zu viel Geld  usw. Das ist Endstufe wenn das so kommt...


----------



## Rizzard (22. April 2015)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das ist einfach zu krass um wahr zu sein, der Maßstab ist so hoch das man da nichts drauf setzen kann. Wenn das so kommt ist das wirklich das letzte gute Rollenspiel gewesen.



Beziehst du dich da auf die große Fläche?
Ist ja kein Indiz für Qualität.


----------



## TammerID (22. April 2015)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Das können die nicht mehr, jedes andere Open World Rpg ist nen scheiß dagegen. Die würden sich kein Beipiel dran nehmen sondern füttern, glaub mir das ist das letzte. Die werden sich nen scheiß darum scheren, weil das zuviel Arbeit ist. Zu viel Geld  usw. Das ist Endstufe wenn das so kommt...



Also wäre, wenn es denn so gut ist wie angekündigt, das Spiel ein Genre Zerstörer? 
Ich gebe dir aber recht, ich bezweifle das Bethesda so viel Energie und vorallem liebe zum Detail aufbringen wird. Ausserdem haben die ein entscheidenes Problem: Storytelling. Da können manche rpg's nicht mithalten. 
Mal schauen was die Zukunft und vorallem der Release bringt


----------



## Veriquitas (22. April 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Beziehst du dich da auf die große Fläche?
> Ist ja kein Indiz für Qualität.



Ne es geht mir nicht um die Fläche, sondern das was die da ankündigen ist der Tot aller restlichen Rollenspiele. Wenn das so kommt, ist es das gewesen. Da kommt nichts mehr...


----------



## WaldemarE (22. April 2015)

Das Half Life 2 der RPGs ^^


----------



## Nightslaver (22. April 2015)

TammerID schrieb:


> Also wäre, wenn es denn so gut ist wie angekündigt, das Spiel ein Genre Zerstörer?
> Ich gebe dir aber recht, ich bezweifle das Bethesda so viel Energie und vorallem liebe zum Detail aufbringen wird. Ausserdem haben die ein entscheidenes Problem: Storytelling. Da können manche rpg's nicht mithalten.
> Mal schauen was die Zukunft und vorallem der Release bringt



Nun muss man aber auch sagen das CDP da gegenüber anderen Entwicklern einen riesen Vorteil hat, zum einen können sie auf die Lore der Bücher zurück greifen und zum anderen ist auch der Autor von The Witcher Andrzej Sapkowski beratend in die Entwicklung der Spiele inbolviert ("Qualitätssicherung").
Das ist etwas was viele andere RPGs in der Form nicht haben.
Bei Bethesda ist auch nicht so sehr das Problem das man keine gute Lore hat (davon hat man sogar verdammt viel verdammt gute), oder nicht in der Lage wäre gute Geschichte zu erzählen (Dark Brotherhood in Oblivion sag ich da nur), sondern viel mehr schaft es Bethesda einfach nicht beides unter einen Hut zu bekommen.
Sind die Quests ganz Ordentlich ist die Welt und Gameplay ehr mau (Oblivion), stimmen Möglichkeiten und Gameplay halbwegs ist das Missionsdesign ehr zum schnarchen (Skyrim).
Keine Ahnung woran es liegt, aber Bethsda bekommt es einfach nicht hin Questdesign und Gameplay und Story vernünftig in ein Spiel zu gießen, so zu sagen Skylivonwind.


----------



## Zybba (22. April 2015)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Wenn das so kommt ist das wirklich das letzte gute Rollenspiel gewesen.


Genau... xD


----------



## Drayygo (22. April 2015)

Wenn ich mir die Version bei gog.com hole (habe da leider noch nie gekauft), muss ich dann auch eine Plattform runterladen wie steam, origin o.ä? Ach ja...hoffentlich hat gog.com vernünftige Server für den preloadtag <3


----------



## WaldemarE (22. April 2015)

Nein brauchst du nicht du kannst die Parts entweder einzeln laden oder mit dem gog-downloader


----------



## Kinguin (22. April 2015)

Wenn the Witcher 3 wirklich den größten Teil vernünftig umsetzt,wird es die Messlatte für RPGs sehr hoch legen.
Skyrim,DA:I usw bzw deren Entwickler/Publisher werden wohl dann bei den Nachfolgern einiges überdenken müssen,wenn sie da noch mithalten wollen.
Ich bin wirklich gespannt,ob es CDP gelingt ein solches Spiel (größerer Welt ,vernünftige Handlung,Entscheidungen,die sich auf die Welt auswirken) umzusetzen.


----------



## Veriquitas (22. April 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Genau... xD



Was heiß genau, wird so sein. The Witcher 3  hat so ziemlich  alles was ein Rollenspiel braucht und in einer offenen Welt. Überbiete das mal, wenn das eingehalten wird, dann wird es so schwierig das wenn du nur durch Spiele Geld verdienen willst da nicht mehr mithalten kannst.  Wenn das Wahr wird, werden Rollenspiel aussterben komplett. Wenn das was die versprochen haben wahr wird, das ist der nächste schritt. Jeder der das nicht würdigen kann hat keine Ahnung. Ich wusst aber schon bei The Witcher 1 das die es haben. Die können es, lasst mal abwarten.

@Kinguin

Skyrim war gut aber nie sehr gut.


----------



## Zybba (22. April 2015)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Was heiß genau, wird so sein. The Witcher 3  hat so ziemlich  alles was ein Rollenspiel braucht und in einer offenen Welt. Überbiete das mal, wenn das eingehalten wird, dann wird es so schwierig das wenn du nur durch Spiele Geld verdienen willst da nicht mehr mithalten kannst.  Wenn das Wahr wird, werden Rollenspiel aussterben komplett. Wenn das was die versprochen haben wahr wird, das ist der nächste schritt. Jeder der das nicht würdigen kann hat keine Ahnung. Ich wusst aber schon bei The Witcher 1 das die es haben. Die können es, lasst mal abwarten.


1. Wird auch ein großartiges Spiel meist irgendwann wieder überboten.
2. Kaufen die Leute auch Spiele, die nicht das Beste in dem Genre sind.

Du tust gerade so als würde mit dem Spiel die RPG Zeit komplett vorbei sein.
Das glaube ich nicht.
Außerdem liegt doch mit Kingdom Come schon wieder ein potenzieller Überflieger in der Pipeline...


----------



## Rizzard (22. April 2015)

Ich weis jetzt ehrlich gesagt nicht warum man an TW3 nicht ran kommen sollte.
Ich kann nicht mal sagen was an diesem Open World RPG so besonders sein soll.
Evtl leidet sogar das Storytelling darunter.

Ich warte einfach tolle gewohnte Witcher Kost.


----------



## Veriquitas (22. April 2015)

Ne wenn The Witcher 3 so kommt wird es nicht überboten werden, wie den mit nachahmern ? Niemals ! Es gibt immer das original und die Kopie. Wie war das mit Wow, nach wow gab es kein Game mehr was so erfolgreich wurde. Und das hat nichts mit Werbung zu tun sondern mit Arbeit.


----------



## Drayygo (22. April 2015)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Nein brauchst du nicht du kannst die Parts entweder einzeln laden oder mit dem gog-downloader



 Okay, danke..Ich gehe davon aus, dass GoG.com die volle "Unterstützung" hat, also das ich sämtliche DLC´s (auch die kostenlosen) über die Seite kriege?


----------



## Zybba (22. April 2015)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ne wenn The Witcher 3 so kommt wird es nicht überboten werden, wie den mit nachahmern ? Niemals !


Ok, du hast Recht.


----------



## Veriquitas (22. April 2015)

Natürlich hab ich recht, wer wird denn das Geld ausgeben ? Um so ein bischen anzuknüpfen...


----------



## ein_schelm (22. April 2015)

Gibt es eine gute Internetseite welche die wichtigsten Geschehnisse bis The Witcher 3 mit allen Entscheidungssträngen zusammenfast? 
Ich zock grad TW2 und muss gestehen das ich bisher nur die Hälfte verstanden hab...  (bin grad Anfang Akt 2)

Da prasselt viel Info rein, mit all den Quests...



Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ne wenn The Witcher 3 so kommt wird es nicht überboten werden, wie den mit nachahmern ? Niemals !



Es soll ja die letzt Geschichte um Gerald sein...?! Sollte CDP tatsächlich mit TW3 derart einschlagen/überzeugen, kann ich nicht glauben das TW3 der letzte OpenWorld Titel von CDP wird...


----------



## Veriquitas (22. April 2015)

Warum die könnten ihren Erfolg weiter auf ihr Sci Franchise auslagern.  Es geht mir um andere Firmen die zu faul sind um irgendwas zu bringen.....


----------



## WaldemarE (22. April 2015)

Drayygo schrieb:


> Okay, danke..Ich gehe davon aus, dass GoG.com die volle "Unterstützung" hat, also das ich sämtliche DLC´s (auch die kostenlosen) über die Seite kriege?


GoG gehört zu Projekt Studio Red   da bekommst du alles zum Game und mehr als z.B. bei Steam

hier neues Gameplay-Footage https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iblvS0EsM04


----------



## Nightslaver (22. April 2015)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> Ne wenn The Witcher 3 so kommt wird es nicht überboten werden, wie den mit nachahmern ? Niemals ! Es gibt immer das original und die Kopie. Wie war das mit Wow, nach wow gab es kein Game mehr was so erfolgreich wurde. Und das hat nichts mit Werbung zu tun sondern mit Arbeit.



Nein hat es nicht, bzw. nicht nur, wie ich an anderer Stelle hier im Forum vor einigen Monaten schon mal widerlegt.
Bei WoW sind einfach viele glückliche Faktoren zusammen gekommen die dazu geführt haben das WoW, obwohl es garnicht mal soviel überragenden Content zum Release bot, so erfolgreich wurde.

Es kam mit Release Nov.2004 genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt raus, war es doch das erste erste Jahr wo Flatrates für das Internet angeboten wurden und diese auch schon halbwegs verbreitet hatten, so das die Leute auch wirklich MMOs spielen konnte ohne dafür durch Minutengenaue Abrechnung hohe Summen zahlen zu müssen.

Außerdem kamen in diesem Jahr nicht viele andere MMOs auf den Markt und die die raus gekommen sind kannte eigentlich kein Schwein. Dazu kommt noch das alle diese anderen MMOs auch fast ausnahmslos im November released wurden, wie WoW, so das WoW auch den Vorteil der Bekantheit von Blizzard und der Warcraft Serie voll ausspielen konnte.

Weiterhin galt Blizzard damals schon bei vielen als Hersteller von qualitativ guten Spielen so das auch dies einen positiven Effekt hatte.
Zu guter letzt war WoW für viele Menschen, für die sich dank Flatrate und der Anschafung entsprechnder PCs im Haushalt überhaupt erst die Möglichkeit dazu bot, das erste MMO was sie überhaupt gespielt haben, so gab es weder Erwartungshaltungen an das was ein MMO können musste, noch daran wie technisch und spielerisch ausgereift es sein muss.

Wären all diese Faktoren nicht gewesen und wäre WoW zu einer Zeit wie heute auf dem Markt gekommen, kannst du sicher sein, es wäre nicht so erfolgreich geworden wie es geworden ist. 
Es wäre nur ein weiteres MMO am Markt gewesen.
Diese Faktoren sind auch mit der verantwortlich dafür das es nie ein anderes MMO nach WoW geschaft hat einen ehnlichen Erfolg hin zu legen wie es WoW geschaft hat, einfach weil es nie wieder danach so günstige Bedingungen gegeben hat für ein MMO um Erfolg zu haben und da es solch eine günstige Konstelation von Faktoren auch nicht mehr geben wird, wird es auch kein MMO geben was diesen Erfolg je topen können wird.

Außer vieleicht es würde enorme Fortschritte bei der Holodecktechnologie geben, selbige wäre für viele Menschen inerhalb kurzer Zeit erschwinglich und ein bekannter Titel würde zum passenden Zeitpunkt als MMO erscheinen. Dann wäre es vieleicht wiederholbar!

Es hat also rein garnichts, oder nur wenig, mit der entwicklerischen Leistung zu tun die Blizzard da zum Release von WoW hingelegt hat.
Schaut euch doch mal ohne rosa Brille an wie WoW auf den Markt kam.
Server waren überlastet, 4h Warteschlangen um auf die Server zu gelangen waren keine Seltenheit.
Verbindungsabbrüche waren nicht selten.
Bis auf die Raids 7 Raids gab es im Endgame faktisch nichts was man machen konnte.
Viele viele Bugs zum Release.

Heute würde das einen Shitstorm sondersgleichen auslösen, damals hat es kein Schwein interessiert. 
Zusammenfassend, WoW wird heute extrem verklärt und hat seinen Erfolg nicht nur seiner "Genialität" und Blizzard zu verdanken sondern vielen Dingen und Gegebenheiten auf die man gar keinen Einfluss hatte und die sich auch nicht wiederholen werden.


----------



## Kinguin (22. April 2015)

Veriquitas schrieb:


> @Kinguin
> 
> Skyrim war gut aber nie sehr gut.



Habe auch nie gesagt,dass es sehr gut ist - die normale Version ist ganz gut ,aber hatte auch so seine Schwächen.(jeder gewichtet das ja etwas anders)
Mods und die DLCs werten das Spiel nochmal auf,aber das mir bei Skyrim bestimmte Dinge gefehlt haben,ist nicht abzustreiten.
zb Auswirkungen meiner Handlungen auf die Welt selbst,eine gescheite Handlung

Ja Bethesda setzt den Fokus auf OpenWorld und die Nebenquests sind echt gut teilweise ,aber irgendwann verliert man sich so ein wenig in diesen Welten.


----------



## WaldemarE (22. April 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein hat es nicht, bzw. nicht nur, wie ich an anderer Stelle hier im Forum vor einigen Monaten schon mal widerlegt.
> Bei WoW sind einfach viele glückliche Faktoren zusammen gekommen die dazu geführt haben das WoW, obwohl es garnicht mal soviel überragenden Content zum Release bot, so erfolgreich wurde.
> 
> Es kam mit Release Nov.2004 genau zum richtigen Zeitpunkt raus, war es doch das erste erste Jahr wo Flatrates für das Internet angeboten wurden und diese auch schon halbwegs verbreitet hatten, so das die Leute auch wirklich MMOs spielen konnte ohne dafür durch Minutengenaue Abrechnung hohe Summen zahlen zu müssen.
> ...


Nicht zu vergessen das WoW nicht so komplex wie die Vorreiter MMOs (Age of Camelot, Everquest und Ultima), sondern typisch Blizzard-Weichgespühlt und sehr Einsteigerfreundlich war.


----------



## TammerID (23. April 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Gibt es eine gute Internetseite welche die wichtigsten Geschehnisse bis The Witcher 3 mit allen Entscheidungssträngen zusammenfast?
> 
> Es soll ja die letzt Geschichte um Gerald sein...?! Sollte CDP tatsächlich mit TW3 derart einschlagen/überzeugen, kann ich nicht glauben das TW3 der letzte OpenWorld Titel von CDP wird...



GIGA hat gerade eine Videoreihe, die die Story der ersten beiden Teile kurz erklärt, damit der Einstieg in Witcher 3 nicht so schwer fällt. Würde dir ja den Link posten, wenn ich nicht auf der Arbeit wäre ...

Ich glaube dran, dass es sich um das letzte Abenteuer von Geralt handelt. Kann mir irgendwie nicht vorstellen das die daraus eine Kuh machen die bis zum Tod gemolken wird. Ich meine das Universum der Witcher Saga, kann noch so viel mehr bieten.
Und auch wenn viele Geralt als einen super "Helden" sehen, so wird ein neuer Charakter dem Spiel nicht mehr schaden. So lange der zumindest dieselbe Coolness hat wie Geralt


----------



## WaldemarE (23. April 2015)

Nach dem Witcher kommt erstmal dir Cyberpunk 2077 Reihe.


----------



## orca113 (23. April 2015)

Da bin ich auch sehr gespannt drauf.


----------



## TheWitcher19052015 (23. April 2015)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Nach dem Witcher kommt erstmal dir Cyberpunk 2077 Reihe.



Ist über Cyberpunk 2077 schon irgendwas bekannt?

Hab bisher nur etwas von einem düsteren Zukunfts-RPG gelesen.
Düster gefällt mir, beim Thema Zukunft bin ich eher skeptisch.


----------



## WaldemarE (23. April 2015)

Nein leider noch nichts, die Entwicklung wurde zugunsten The Witcher 3 ja zurück geschraubt. Denke das Anfang/Mitte nächsten Jahres mehr Infos kommen werden.


----------



## ein_schelm (23. April 2015)

TheWitcher19052015 schrieb:


> Ist über Cyberpunk 2077 schon irgendwas bekannt?



Hoffe doch stark das es in ner OpenWorld spielt .
Wobei eine SciFi OpenWorld meiner Meinung nach schwerer, glaubhaft, umzusetzen ist. 

Apropos glaubhaft... weiß jemand zu welchem Grad der Hexer in TW3 mit seiner Umwelt interagieren kann?
Ich bin tief beeindruckt von der stimmigen Welt. Aber kann sich Gerald zum Beispiel auf einen Stuhl setzen?
Solche Kleinigkeiten, die meiner Meinung nach doch zu einem RPG dazu gehören, werden oft von Entwicklern ausgespart.
In Skyrim kann man sich auch nirgends hinsetzen. Dabei lädt so mancher Ort, besonders in einer OpenWorld, zum verweilen ein.



TammerID schrieb:


> GIGA hat gerade eine Videoreihe, die die Story der ersten beiden Teile kurz erklärt, damit der Einstieg in Witcher 3 nicht so schwer fällt. Würde dir ja den Link posten, wenn ich nicht auf der Arbeit wäre ...



Danke, werd mich auf dem Channel mal umschauen.


----------



## TammerID (23. April 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Apropos glaubhaft... weiß jemand zu welchem Grad der Hexer in TW3 mit seiner Umwelt interagieren kann?
> Ich bin tief beeindruckt von der stimmigen Welt. Aber kann sich Gerald zum Beispiel auf einen Stuhl setzen?
> Solche Kleinigkeiten, die meiner Meinung nach doch zu einem RPG dazu gehören, werden oft von Entwicklern ausgespart.
> In Skyrim kann man sich auch nirgends hinsetzen. Dabei lädt so mancher Ort, besonders in einer OpenWorld, zum verweilen ein.



In Skyrim konnte man sich doch auf Stühle und Bänke setzen? Oder meinst du, das man sich irgendwo hinsetzen kann? Auf eine Wiese oder so?


----------



## Kinguin (23. April 2015)

Cyberpunk 2077 erwarte ich auch sehnsüchtig,gab zwar nur einen Teaser aber der sah schon toll aus.
Bin grundsätzlich ein Fan von Cyberpunk,vorausgesetzt es wird vernünftig umgesetzt und nicht so wie bei WatchDogs ....
DeusEx  ist dafür ein gutes Beispiel.


----------



## Zybba (23. April 2015)

Jo, geht mir genauso.
Ich hoffe es wird im Hintergrund schon fleißig dran gearbeitet.
Für meinen Geschmack gibt es zu wenig Cyberpunk Games.
Prey 2 hätte mich auch interessiert. Bin aber nicht sicher, ob das auch unter das Genre gefallen wäre.
Sorry für OT!

The Witcher ist auch toll! 
Bisher habe ich ehrlich gesagt noch keinen Teil richtig gespielt. Nur den zweiten mal gestartet.
Der hat mich spielmechanisch nicht so beeindruckt. Ich war aber echt nicht weit...


----------



## Kinguin (23. April 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Für meinen Geschmack gibt es zu wenig Cyberpunk Games.
> Prey 2 hätte mich auch interessiert. Bin aber nicht sicher, ob das auch unter das Genre gefallen wäre.
> Sorry für OT!
> ...



Kenne auch nicht so viele,und besonders sind nicht alle davon gut.
FF7 () war Cyberpunk aber auch Fantasy gemischt,Systemshock wäre hier noch erwähnenswert.
Prey 2 ,weiß zwar nicht wie die ersten Spielszenen aussahen,bevor es eingestampft wurde,aber Prey1 war eher so SciFi,und nicht wirklich Cyberpunk (zwar ist Cyberpunk  eine Richtung von SciFi,aber nicht jedes SciFi Spiel Cyberpunk) - aber ein guter Shooter,ein Nachfolger wäre interessant gewesen. 

TW1 war für mich irgendwas zwischen durchschnittlich und gut,besonders der release war unschön,aber es war ein recht solider Erstling mit der EE.
Erst mit TW2 hat es mich aber richtig gepackt,das Gameplay bzw das Kampfsystem war aber immer so eine Sache bei vielen Leuten.
Ich kam mit dem von TW2 absolut klar,und bei TW3 hat man das nochmal anscheinend verbessert.
Denke aber nicht,dass es Kampfsystemtechnisch an Bloodborne oder die Souls Reihe rankommt,die sind einfach für mich ungeschlagen in diesem Punkt.


----------



## Zybba (23. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Kenne auch nicht so viele,und besonders sind nicht alle davon gut.


Die Shadowrun Reihe. Ist natürlich nicht Action.



Kinguin schrieb:


> Erst mit TW2 hat es mich aber richtig gepackt,das Gameplay bzw das Kampfsystem war aber immer so eine Sache bei vielen Leuten.
> Ich kam mit dem von TW2 absolut klar,und bei TW3 hat man das nochmal anscheinend verbessert.


Ich hoffe der dritte Teil ist gut spielbar mit Maus+Keyboard. An sich würde ich vllt. auch mit Pad spielen, aber die Menus will ich doch lieber anders bedienen.


----------



## TammerID (23. April 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der dritte Teil ist gut spielbar mit Maus+Keyboard. An sich würde ich vllt. auch mit Pad spielen, aber die Menus will ich doch lieber anders bedienen.



Was ein Glück, das man zwischen Maus/Keyboard und Controller "on the fly" wechseln kann 

Werde wohl mit Pad spielen und im Inventar auf die Maus switchen.


----------



## Kinguin (23. April 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich hoffe der dritte Teil ist gut spielbar mit Maus+Keyboard. An sich würde ich vllt. auch mit Pad spielen, aber die Menus will ich doch lieber anders bedienen.



Shadowrun klingt interessant,kam aber noch nie dazu.
Konntest du TW2 gut mit M+T spielen? Bei mir ging das nicht,habe viel lieber zum Gamepad gegriffen.
Also laut Gamestar ist die M+T Steuerung bei TW3 genauso ähnlich vom Niveau her wie bei TW2,also laut Tester ähnlich "schwammig",er bevorzugte auch das Gamepad.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Shadowrun klingt interessant,kam aber noch nie dazu.
> Konntest du TW2 gut mit M+T spielen? Bei mir ging das nicht,habe viel lieber zum Gamepad gegriffen.
> Also laut Gamestar ist die M+T Steuerung bei TW3 genauso ähnlich vom Niveau her wie bei TW2,also laut Tester ähnlich "schwammig",er bevorzugte auch das Gamepad.



Also ich fand TW2 ließ sich gut mit Maus und Tastatur bedienen, hab es jedenfalls nicht mit Pad gespielt.


----------



## ein_schelm (23. April 2015)

TammerID schrieb:


> In Skyrim konnte man sich doch auf Stühle und Bänke setzen? Oder meinst du, das man sich irgendwo hinsetzen kann? Auf eine Wiese oder so?



Stimmt du hast recht... war jetzt nur zu Faul es nachzuprüfen... aber in TESO ist das ganze wieder weggefallen (geprüft ).
Und wie schauts nun in TW3 aus?

--------

In den Quests bekommt man viele Namen um die Ohren geschlagen... welche Namen sollte man kennen?


----------



## Kinguin (23. April 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also ich fand TW2 ließ sich gut mit Maus und Tastatur bedienen, hab es jedenfalls nicht mit Pad gespielt.



Das kann ja sehr gut sein,aber ich fand es nicht so toll - Tw1 habe ich aber zb auch mit M+T durchgespielt,es geht definitiv aber ich habe bei TW2 das Gamepad bevorzugt.
Hast du jetzt eigentlich eine neue GPU oder wartest du noch auf neue Karten? Ich meine du wolltest ja upgraden.^^


----------



## Nightslaver (23. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Das kann ja sehr gut sein,aber ich fand es nicht so toll - Tw1 habe ich  aber zb auch mit M+T durchgespielt,es geht definitiv aber ich habe bei  TW2 das Gamepad bevorzugt.



Naja, evt. liegt es auch daran das ich ein zimlicher Gamepad Krüpel bin. 
Komme in der Regel mit "schlechten" Maus+ Tastatur Steuerungen, wie andere finden, besser zurecht als mit einem Pad und spiele, bis auf Rennspiele, daher eigentlich auch absolut alles mit Maus und Tastatur.



Kinguin schrieb:


> Hast du jetzt eigentlich eine neue GPU oder wartest du noch auf neue Karten? Ich meine du wolltest ja upgraden.^^


Nein, ich werde wohl noch warten und da ich starke Zweifel habe das die GTX 980Ti bis 19.Mai verfügbar sein wird, wird das für mich wohl bedeuten das ich TW3 erst im Juni in Angriff nehmen kann.
Mich würde es einfach zu sehr ärgern mit jetzt extra für TW3 eine GTX980 zu kaufen, mit ihren 4GB RAM, rund 600 Euro hin zu legen und dann 1 Monat später für 700-750 Euro eine schnellere GTX 980Ti mit mehr Videospeicher zu bekommen, oder ggf. auch eine R9 390(X).
Ich musste jetzt schon so lange auf TW3 warten, da werde ich ggf. 1 Monat mehr auch noch überleben.


----------



## Zybba (23. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Konntest du TW2 gut mit M+T spielen?


Ich weiß leider gar nicht mehr, wie ich es getestet hatte... :I



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, evt. liegt es auch daran das ich ein zimlicher Gamepad Krüpel bin.


Trifft bei mir eigentlich auch zu. ^^ Falls man aber nicht großartig zielen muss und das Spiel dafür geeignet scheint, spiele ich mit Pad.
Batman z.B. war super mit Pad. Aktuell ist es Ori.


----------



## Kinguin (23. April 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, evt. liegt es auch daran das ich ein zimlicher Gamepad Krüpel bin.
> Komme in der Regel mit "schlechten" Maus+ Tastatur Steuerungen, wie andere finden, besser zurecht als mit einem Pad und spiele, bis auf Rennspiele, daher eigentlich auch absolut alles mit Maus und Tastatur.
> Nein, ich werde wohl noch warten und da ich starke Zweifel habe das die GTX 980Ti bis 19.Mai verfügbar sein wird, wird das für mich wohl bedeuten das ich TW3 erst im Juni in Angriff nehmen kann.
> Mich würde es einfach zu sehr ärgern mit jetzt extra für TW3 eine GTX980 zu kaufen, mit ihren 4GB RAM, rund 600 Euro hin zu legen und dann 1 Monat später für 700-750 Euro eine schnellere GTX 980Ti mit mehr Videospeicher zu bekommen, oder ggf. auch eine R9 390(X).
> Ich musste jetzt schon so lange auf TW3 warten, da werde ich ggf. 1 Monat mehr auch noch überleben.



Also ich finde BeatmUps,JumpnRuns,Action Adventures,Rennspiele,die meisten ARPGs lassen sich für mich besser mit Gamepad spielen.
CRPGs,Strategie und Shooter eben mit M+T.
Kommt bei mir aufs Genre an.

Ja aber ich glaube Nvidia haut erst dann eine Karte als Konter raus,wenn die AMD sein LineUp raushaut,und das wird wohl frühestens im Juli sein.
2.Halbjahr hatte man ja gesagt bei AMD,und dann müssen sich Preise einpendeln,vllt gibt es noch Kinderkrankheiten usw.
Ich werde Tw3 wohl auch nicht MaxOut genießen,aber ich habe Ende Mai Pfingstenferien 10 Tage lang,dass muss ich einfach ausnutzen im Semester 
Wäre eine Übergangskarte nicht eine Option,nachdem man von den Benchmarks weiß?
Dass du aber soviel Geld für den Vollausbau hinlegst nicht schlecht,ich bewege mich maximal in der Oberklasse.
Und das sollte es auch dann ca 3 Jahre tun .


----------



## Nightslaver (23. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ich werde Tw3 wohl auch nicht MaxOut genießen,aber ich habe Ende Mai Pfingstenferien 10 Tage lang,dass muss ich einfach ausnutzen im Semester



Naja, als arbeitender Mensch habe ich leider keine Ferien und Urlaub werde ich für TW3 nicht extra nehmen, das mach ich lieber im Hochsommer wenn es so warm ist das man drinen gegrillt wird und lieber draußen an der Ostsee abkühlt.^^
Also kann ich auch warten und es dann 1-X Monate später mit schicker Grafik in meiner Zeit nach Feierabend genießen. 



Kinguin schrieb:


> Wäre eine Übergangskarte nicht eine Option,nachdem man von den Benchmarks weiß?



Nein, das würde ich als Verschwendung von Geld erachten. Man muss halt auch bedenken unter welchen Bedingungen die Rohstoffe für die Karten gewonnen werden, was die Produktion kostet und das nur weil man das Geld hat es nicht unsinnig für irgendwelche Luxusbefindlichkeiten die dann keine 4 Monate später ausgetauscht werden aus dem Fenster werfen muss. So ein verhalten wiederspricht meiner Natur dann doch einfach zutiefst. Luxus ja, dazu hat man ja das Glück hier zu leben, aber in einem "vernünftigen" Rahmen.  



Kinguin schrieb:


> Dass du aber soviel Geld für den Vollausbau hinlegst nicht schlecht,ich bewege mich maximal in der Oberklasse.
> Und das sollte es auch dann ca 3 Jahre tun .



Ach naja, wenn man seine Karte wie ich 3-4 Jahre verwendet darf es auch mal was sein das etwas mehr kostet. Andere kaufen sich immerhin mindestens 1 mal im Jahr eine Karte für 550 Euro, da kann ich dann wohl mal alle 3-4 Jahre eine Karte für 600-800 Euro kaufen, auch wenn ich über die Preis- und Produktentwicklung seit der GTX680 alles andere als glücklich bin.
Immerhin habe ich meine GTX 580 Phantom von Gainward vor 4 Jahren noch für 450 Euro bekommen und hatte damit das größte was man als Gamer sinnvoll kaufen konnte. Heute soll ich für eine Titan X 1200 Euro hinlegen und zahle selbst für einen Mittelklassechip wie in der GTX 980 schon etwa 33% mehr als für meine GTX 580.

Sicher, ich könnte jetzt sagen, ist mir egal, hab das Geld und könnte auch einfach zur Titan X greifen, aber irgendwo, wie ja oben schon geschrieben, sehe ich es einfach nicht ein mich ausnehmen zu lassen und für meinen Luxus jeden Preis zu zahlen der Nvidia, oder jedem anderen vorschwebt, nur weil ich es könnte. 
Nur weil man Geld hat muss man es noch nicht mit vollen Händen, ohne darüber nach zu denken, aus dem Fenster werfen, vor allem nicht wenn man die Leistung einer Titan X ein paar Monate später für weniger Geld bekommen wird.


----------



## repac3r (23. April 2015)

Für alle die faul sind, hier die Zusammenfassungen:

Schnell und Einfach: Zusammenfassung von The Witcher 1 â€“ GIGA
Schnell und Einfach: Zusammenfassung von The Witcher 2 â€“ GIGA


----------



## Kinguin (23. April 2015)

@Nightslaver sicherlich eine gute Einstellung,eine Titan X oder Ähnliches würde ich auch nicht kaufen,meine Prioritäten liegen da ebenso anders.
Außerdem würde eine solche Karte in meinen Geldbeutel ein ziemliches Loch reißen,bin ja nur Student.
Zu der Übergangskarte,wenn ich so darüber nachdenke,hast du schon recht, kann man wirklich noch warten.
Auf die paar Monate kommt es auch nicht mehr an.

Trotzdem auch wenn die Karte 4 Jahre halten soll,eine 800€ Karte wird wohl nicht soviel stärker sein als eine 500€ Karte.
Was die eine nicht mehr schafft,schafft die andere wohl auch kaum noch.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Trotzdem auch wenn die Karte 4 Jahre halten soll,eine 800€ Karte wird wohl nicht soviel stärker sein als eine 500€ Karte.
> Was die eine nicht mehr schafft,schafft die andere wohl auch kaum noch.



Die ein könnte aber auf Grund ihres größeren VRAMs noch besser mithalten als die andere die wegen ihres kleineren VRAMs dann schon am Ende ist. Sehe ich ja bei der GTX 580. Hab mir damals nur das Model mit 1,5GB VRAM geholt. 3GB VRAM hätten sich heute aber schon ausgezahlt, spätestens bei Dragon Age: Inquisiton und Mittelerde: Mordors Schatten wo ich mit mehr als mittleren Texturen hätte spielen können. 

Und leider verfolgt ja Nvidia inzwischen die Politik Karten wie die GTX 980 nicht mehr mit doppelter Bestückung (8GB) zu zu lassen um nicht Karten wie die kommende GTX 980Ti (6GB) und die vergangene Titan Black (6GB) unatraktiver und obsolet erscheinen zu lassen.
Weil welchen Grund hätte den der Kunde gehabt sich evt. noch eine Titan Black zuzulegen wenn er eine GTX 970 und GTX 980 mit 8GB VRAM bekommen hätte, es hätte doch nichts mehr für die Titan Black gesprochen.
Und der eine oder andere Kunde, wie vieleich auch ich, hätte bei einer GTX 980 mit 8GB VRAM vieleicht sogar auf die GTX 980Ti verzichtet da er dem 2GB größeren VRAM gegenüber der ca. 20-25% Mehr Leistung den Vorrang gegeben hätte.

So aber kannst du dir sicher sein wird die GTX 980 mit ihren 4GB mit relativer Sicherheit in spätestens 2 Jahren unter den gleichen Problemen kranken wie meine GTX 580 mit ihren 1,5GB VRAM, ihr fehlt ein ordentliches Polster an Videospeicher. 

Also heißt es warten.


----------



## Kinguin (23. April 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also heißt es warten.



Nunja wer konnte ahnen,dass der VRAM Hunger so dermaßen ansteigt,und das in FHD?
Leistungstechnisch liegt die gtx 580 auf einer 760 meine ich ? Mit 3GB Vram statt 1,5 könnte man damit tatsächlich auch heute noch genug spielen,je nach Anspruch halt.
Ich denke aber nicht,dass man in FHD zukünftig noch viel mehr als 4GB Vram braucht,aber wer weiß das schon.
Hardware ist eigentlich nie 100% zukunftssicher,aber kann schon verstehen,warum du ein sicheres Polster willst.

Wäre AMD keinen Blick wert? Vielleicht können ihre neuen Karten überzeugen,ihre aktuelle Reihe 2xx ist ja auch trotz Alter richtig gut.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Nunja wer konnte ahnen,dass der VRAM Hunger so dermaßen ansteigt,und das in FHD?



In dem Maße? Die Hersteller der Karten auf jeden Fall, der Kunde vermutlich nicht so sehr.
Ändert aber nichts daran das Nvidia diese Politik des knapp gehaltenen VRAMs absichtlich macht. Die wollen halt das du möglichst die größere Karte mit mehr VRAM kaufst und nicht eine Karte die 10-20% weniger Leistung hat aber mehr VRAM besitzt.
Oder aber du musst halt nach 1-2 Jahren aufrüsten wenn dir dein VRAM nicht mehr ausreicht und limitiert. Gewinnmaximierung der ganz eckligen Art.



Kinguin schrieb:


> Leistungstechnisch liegt die gtx 580 auf einer 760 meine ich ? Mit 3GB Vram statt 1,5 könnte man damit tatsächlich auch heute noch genug spielen,je nach Anspruch halt.



Wie gut sich Karten wie die HD7970 und HD6970 auf Grund ihres VRAMs schlagen sieht man ja. Selbst viele aktuelle Titel lassen sich mit diesen Karten noch angemessen hohen Einstellungen spielen, ist bei GTX580 mit 3GB VRAM natürlich nicht anders.



Kinguin schrieb:


> Ich denke aber nicht,dass man in FHD zukünftig noch viel mehr als 4GB Vram braucht,aber wer weiß das schon.



Wieso nicht? Es gibt momentan doch schon genug Spiele die in FHD durchaus von mehr als 4GB VRAM profitieren können, Skyrim mit ENB, Mittelerde: Mordors Schatten, Downsampling, ect.
Es ist wohl immer eine Frage was man damit machen will, Möglichkeiten einen Nutzen drauß zu ziehen wird es immer geben, auch in FHD. 



Kinguin schrieb:


> Hardware ist eigentlich nie 100% zukunftssicher,aber kann schon verstehen,warum du ein sicheres Polster willst.



Nein ist sie nicht, aber schon in der Vergangenheit hat sich gezeigt das ausreichend Videospeicher nicht verkehrt ist. Ich denke da nur mal an meine ATI X1900XT zurück, die habe ich damals auch mit 512MB VRAM gekauft, war eine gute Entscheidung, obwohl mich jeder damals gefragt hat wozu ich das mache, von den 512MB hätte ich nichts. Ergebnis war, ich hatte die Karte von 2006 bis 2009 in Betrieb, 3 Jahre, bis ich sie gegen eine GTX260-216 getauscht habe und habe zuletzt mit der X1900XT sogar noch recht ordentlich Fallout 3 spielen können. Bei 256MB VRAM wäre das vermutlich nicht so gut gegangen.



Kinguin schrieb:


> Wäre AMD keinen Blick wert? Vielleicht können ihre neuen Karten überzeugen,ihre aktuelle Reihe 2xx ist ja auch trotz Alter richtig gut.



Klar ist AMD einen Blick wert, aber erst mit der R9 390(X).
Allerdings gilt halt, wenn Nvidia schneller liefert und mir das gelieferte zusagt und meine Anforderungen erfüllt wird da halt zugeschlagen. Egal ob AMD dann 3 Wochen später nochmal 2GB mehr VRAM, oder 5% mehr Leistung liefert, oder 50Euro günstiger wäre. Ich habe halt gewisse Kritieren und wenn die erfüllt sind reicht mir das, oder um es mit den Worten von Bill Gates zu sagen: "Es ist egal wieviel besser dein Produkt noch ist, den Markt interessiert nur wer zuerst präsent ist."
Anders rum trifft das aber halt auch auf Nvidia zu, ist AMD schneller und liefert das was ich will, wird Nvidia das Nachsehn haben.

Da spielt es dann auch keine Rolle mehr ob AMD  / Nvidia später eine noch etwas bessere Karte geliefert hätte, somal ich sowieso nicht mehr jeden neuen "Blockbuster" spiele der auf den Markt kommt so das fraglich wäre ob das bisschen mehr dann für mich noch releavant gewesen wäre, nach TW3 gibts für mich erstmal lange keinen Grafikkracher mehr in der Pipeline für denn ich brachial viel Grafikleistung bräuchte, somal ich ja auch noch einige Jahre nicht mehr als FHD spielen werde.

Und letztendlich, irgendwann möchte ich dann doch auch mal TW3 spielen. Wird schon schwer  genug es nicht zu spielen während alle anderen bereits unterwegs sind.


----------



## Kinguin (24. April 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und letztendlich, irgendwann möchte ich dann doch auch mal TW3 spielen. Wird schon schwer  genug es nicht zu spielen während alle anderen bereits unterwegs sind.



Hoffe mal du kriegst keine fiesen Spoiler ,das Internet kann in der Hinsicht echt hart sein.

Ansonsten stimmt schon,wer sich damals eine HD 7950/7970 geholt hat,ist heute noch ganz gut dabei,eine gtx 670/680 ist mit den 2GB VRam zu wenig,dabei reicht die Rohleistung.
Eine 4GB Variante,die gab es ja von beiden Karten auch,war eine lohnenswerte Investition.
Genauso wie bei der gtx 770 4GB/r280x - da wurde auch jedem gesagt 2GB reichen,bei meinem Bruder wird es aber knapp jetzt je nach Spiel/Einstellung mit seiner gtx 770.
Und die Karte ist ein Jahr alt ca,aber er kauft auch nicht jeden Blockbuster Grafikkracher daher ist es ihm egal.
Wobei es muss ja nicht immer Ultra sein,Hoch sieht oft genauso/ähnlich schick aus und frisst deutlich weniger,aber wenn man schon eine neue GPU hat und ordentlich was hinblättert,dann erwartet man auch was.


----------



## RavionHD (24. April 2015)

Ach keine Sorgen, selbst die 3.5 GB meiner GTX970 langen in 99% der Spiele für 1440P und "normalem" AA, einzig Mordor's Schatten in 1440P inkl. Ultra Texturen kann ziemlich knapp werden.

Der Vramboom ist im Grunde beendet, diesen Boom gab es nur weil die Konsolen nun knapp 6GB Ram für GPU und CPU nutzen können.


----------



## Cleriker (24. April 2015)

Ja, aber die Konsolen spielen ihre Bilder auf 1080p Fernseher und nicht auf 4 und 5K Displays. Das wird weiterhin mehr werden, da bin ich mir sehr sicher.


----------



## ein_schelm (24. April 2015)

Hab TW2 Fertig... wow packende Story! Könnte fast mit der von GoT mithalten...
Wie habt ihr euch während und am Ende von TW2 entschieden? 


Spoiler



Hab den Scoia'tael und somit den Anderlingen geholfen (bin ein großer Zwergenfreund). Am Ende hab ich den Drachen nicht getötet, für Iorweths Rettung hab ich gesorgt und Letho hab ich laufen lassen. Besonders bei Letho hab ich die Hoffnung das er  sich noch in Nilfgaard erkenntlich zeigt. Oder ich muss ihn in TW3 beseitigen - weil er immernoch auf Emreis' Seite steht. Oder ich treff ihn als glücklicher Bauer in der Pampa an .
Triss oder Yennefer (ich denke nicht, das sich die beiden einigen werden ) das wird noch eine harte Wahl.


Kümmert Gerald seine Heimat eigentlich oder verbindet ihn nichts mit dem Norden?

Was ich mich bei TW3 Frage: wie ist CDR nun auf die Idee gekommen TW in einer OpenWorld spielen zu lassen? TW1&2 ist ja von Anfang bis zum Schluss durchinszeniert! Dabei sind die Gebiete mehr Schlauch als Freiheit... Freu mich schon bis es losgehen kann. Werd erstmal Hüpfen - also mit Gerald und mich an der Freiheit ohne unsichtbare Wände erfreuen.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. April 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Hab TW2 Fertig... wow packende Story! Könnte fast mit der von GoT mithalten...
> Wie habt ihr euch während und am Ende von TW2 entschieden?
> 
> 
> ...



Werde mit folgenden Entscheidungen aus TW2 in TW3 gehen:


Spoiler



Im ersten Kapitel habe ich mich Vernon Roche angeschlossen und ihm im 2ten Kapitel erlaubt Henselt aus Rache zu töten. Im 3ten Kapitel dann Roche geholfen Foltest Tochter zu befreien und diese an Constable John Natalis von Temerien übergeben, statt an den König von Redanien und so auchTriss nicht vor den Nilfgaardern gerettet. Denn Drachen habe ich am Ende nicht getötet und Letho am Leben gelassen, immerhin hat Letho Triss ja gerettet, schon alleine deshalb schuldet Geralt ihm was und er ist ein Hexer und Hexer töten eigentlich keine Hexer, wenn sie nicht müssen.


----------



## orca113 (24. April 2015)

> Was ich mich bei TW3 Frage: wie ist CDR nun auf die Idee gekommen TW in einer OpenWorld spielen zu lassen? TW1&2 ist ja von Anfang bis zum Schluss durchinszeniert! Dabei sind die Gebiete mehr Schlauch als Freiheit... Freu mich schon bis es losgehen kann. Werd erstmal Hüpfen - also mit Gerald und mich an der Freiheit ohne unsichtbare Wände erfreuen.



War nicht irgendwie die Rede das die Welt von TW3 zwar frei begehbar ist aber nicht so frei begehbar wie man es aus Oblivion oder Skyrim kennt?

Auch wenn ich mich jetzt auch auf eine frei begehbare oder fast frei begehbare Welt in TW 3 freue, gestört hat mich "der Schlauch" in TW 1 + 2 nicht!


----------



## Nightslaver (24. April 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich jetzt auch auf eine frei begehbare oder fast frei begehbare Welt in TW 3 freue, gestört hat mich "der Schlauch" in TW 1 + 2 nicht!



TW1 und 2 waren keine Schlauchspiele sondern Käseglocken. Du konntest dich innerhalb der Glocke relativ frei bewegen, aber halt nicht darüber hinaus. 
Ein Schlauch wäre das du immer nur gradeaus gehen kannst, es aber nichts rechts und links gäbe wo du die Freiheit hättest es zu machen, oder auch nicht.


----------



## ein_schelm (24. April 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> TW1 und 2 waren keine Schlauchspiele sondern Käseglocken.



Schlauch, Käseklocke sind diese Begrifflichkeiten offizell? 



orca113 schrieb:


> War nicht irgendwie die Rede das die Welt von TW3 zwar frei begehbar ist aber nicht so frei begehbar wie man es aus Oblivion oder Skyrim kennt?



Die begehbare Welt soll großer als Skyrim sein bzw. riesig. Das man irgendwann doch mal auf Grenzen stöst, sollte klar sein. Himmelsrand ist ja auch nur ein kleiner Teil von Tamriel.
Die Welt in TW3 soll eine Insel und ein Teil des Festlandes beinhalten. Beide Landmassen trennt ein Ladebalken.
Also mir reicht der Sandkasten, den sie angekündigt haben.



orca113 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich mich jetzt auch auf eine frei begehbare oder fast frei begehbare Welt in TW 3 freue, gestört hat mich "der Schlauch" in TW 1 + 2 nicht!



Um eine Geschichte zu erzählen ist eine Käseklocke vermutlich vorteilhafter aber mich stört sowas eher.


----------



## orca113 (24. April 2015)

@ Nightslaver
Ja ok hast recht. Aber eben nicht frei und das was begehbar war im Rahmen der Quest.

Aber schlimm fand ich es nicht.



> Die begehbare Welt soll großer als Skyrim sein bzw. riesig. Das man irgendwann doch mal auf Grenzen stöst, sollte klar sein. Himmelsrand ist ja auch nur ein kleiner Teil von Tamriel.
> Die Welt in TW3 soll eine Insel und ein Teil des Festlandes beinhalten. Beide Landmassen trennt ein Ladebalken.
> Also mir reicht der Sandkasten, den sie angekündigt haben.



Klar hat jede Welt Grenzen außenrum... logisch

Aber es kann doch auch innerhalb dieses (angeblich riesigen Areals von dem du sprichst) viele Bereiche geben in die du nicht kannst. 

 Etwa wie bei Arkham City in den Batman Games. Ist  auch riesig aber es gibt große Teile in die man gar nicht kann oder wenn nur zu bestimmten Zeiten der Story/Spielverlauf.



> Um eine Geschichte zu erzählen ist eine Käseklocke vermutlich vorteilhafter aber mich stört sowas eher.



Das würde ich so auch nicht sagen. Die Geschichten von Oblivion oder Skyrim sind doch auch super erzählt.

Dazu finde ich ist es besser für Nebenquests (die gibt's bei TW auch klar...). Man wandert durchs Land im Spiel in findet irgendwo Ereignisse die zu Nebenquests/Aufträgen führen.Das ist doch toll.


----------



## ein_schelm (24. April 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Aber es kann doch auch innerhalb dieses (angeblich riesigen Areals von dem du sprichst) viele Bereiche geben in die du nicht kannst.



Kann mich an eine Aussage erinnern das "Jeder Gipfel, den man sieht, auch erreicht werden kann". Der Satz fiel in so nem YT-Beitrag von PCGames oder Gamestar.
Daher hoffe ich einfach mal dass es so ist...

EDIT:
Hab den YT-Beitrag zufällig gefunden: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w-I5fGGFb9U


----------



## orca113 (24. April 2015)

Cool wäre es schon


----------



## Kinguin (24. April 2015)

Das ist ja genau der Punkt,der einem Sorgen macht.
Ja wir reden von CDP,aber eine so riesige Welt mit ausreichend Leben zu füllen,ist ein sehr schwieriges Unterfangen.
Und dann muss man auch noch dafür,dass die Mainstory ,der Hauptteil eines jeden Witchers,sein Niveau hält.
Damit alles noch glaubwürdig rüber kommt, müssen auch einzelne Taten Auswirkungen auf eben diese Welt haben.

Sollte CDP das gelingen,würden sie wirklich ein Top ARPG liefern,Skyrim (generell Bethesdarpgs) setzen auf OpenWorld aber eher flacher Handlung.
Und bei vielen Spielen geht OpenWorld auch massiv schief,belanglose Sammelquests,deine Taten haben keine Auswirkungen,sinnlose Spielzeitstreckung....
Klar war Tw1+Tw2 linear,aber genau das sorgte dafür.dass man mehr von der Story mit bekam, man musste sich bloß darauf konzentrieren als Entwickler und Spieler.
Ich habe ja nix gegen offenere Areale,die von TW2 hätte ich einfach etwas mehr ausgebaut,aber CDP möchte ja wirklich eine riesige,glaubwürdige Welt erschaffen.
Bin gespannt,aber es kann mich nicht enttäuschen.


----------



## ein_schelm (24. April 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Das würde ich so auch nicht sagen. Die Geschichten von Oblivion oder Skyrim sind doch auch super erzählt.
> 
> Dazu finde ich ist es besser für Nebenquests (die gibt's bei TW auch klar...). Man wandert durchs Land im Spiel in findet irgendwo Ereignisse die zu Nebenquests/Aufträgen führen.Das ist doch toll.



Hab ja auch nicht behauptet das es unmöglich wäre. Die Hauptquest aus Skyrim hat mir auch gut gefallen. Dennoch bin ich der Meinung das man in einer Käseklocke (really?) den Spielverlauf einfach noch besser durchinszenieren kann. 
Spiele, welche (aus meiner sicht) ein ciniastisches Erlebnis darstellen, sind vorwiegend Spiele mit Schlauchlevel. 



orca113 schrieb:


> Cool wäre es schon



Hier wird noch ausführlicher über den Titel gesprochen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZjrsmLXzk9Q


----------



## Nightslaver (24. April 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Hab ja auch nicht behauptet das es unmöglich wäre. Die Hauptquest aus Skyrim hat mir auch gut gefallen. Dennoch bin ich der Meinung das man in einer Käseklocke (really?)



Ja really, Käseglocke trifft es doch:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Es ist Platz, aber man sieht klar die Grenzen der Bewegungsfreiheit.


----------



## Zybba (24. April 2015)

Wenn ich den Bericht der Gamestar richtig verstanden habe, soll es aber riiiiesig sein.
Skyrim hat ja genauso seine Grenzen.


----------



## BabaYaga (25. April 2015)

So ich hab jetzt doch noch eine CE Vorbestellung ergattert über einen Ebay Verkäufer. Hat nur positive Bewertungen der Typ, hat aber fast 70€ auf den Preis draufgeschlagen (womit er trotzdem noch billiger ist wie alle Anderen) lol.
Hab mir dann mal seinen Shop angesehen... Junge Junge. Offensichtlich leben manche Leute von sowas. Der bietet die  CE's im Shop von sämtlichen Spielen in sämtlichen Sprachversionen an.
Man bekommt dann von ihm den Tracking-Code und er lässt es direkt von Amazon zu dir schicken. Was für ein Service  (Fast als hätte ichs selbst dort gekauft )

Irgendwie eine Frechheit sowas. Wenn das nächste Mal wo eine CE rauskommt, kauf ich auch gleich mal über den Planeten verteilt 300 Stück davon auf und verscherbel sie dann alle zum doppelten Preis weiter.
Offenbar recht einfach wenn man nicht all zu hohe Stückzahlen kauft, dafür aber eben von jeder Sprachversion mit verschiedenen Accounts auf verschiedenen Amazon Seiten und diversen Shops.

Was mich aber gerade am meisten ärgert.
Nachdem ich die Witcher 3 CE bei dem Typ bezahlt hatte, hab ich in der Arbeit kurz mal die Amazon Seite angesurft und just in dem Moment war die CE dort wieder verfügbar .  Dürften etwa 2 Minuten gewesen sein (hat wohl jemand storniert) und wie ich die Seite das zweite Mal neu geladen hab, war sie wieder verschwunden 

Na sehr lustig aber gut ich hab die letzten Jahre viel eingespart, dadurch dass ich fast alles im Sale kaufe, zahl ich hier jetzt eben mal ne Ecke mehr.
Ist mir immer noch lieber als mich danach ewig zu ärgern, dass ich die Version die ich immer haben wollte nie bekommen hab 
Ich geh auch mal davon aus, dass mir diese Blödsinn nie wieder passieren wird.

Jetzt ist die Vorfreude auf das Spiel wieder ungebrochen 

Wobei ich das was ich da mit dem Loot gelesen habe nicht so toll finde.
Also das der runtergescaled wird wenn ich ihn zu früh finde und so, das kann doch unique Zeug ziemlich wertfrei machen -.-
Da gibt es doch sonst immer diese Momente, wo man endlich DAS Level erreicht um  DIE Waffe nutzen zu können, worauf man sich schon seit dem Einsammeln gefreut hat.
So ein Element kann man doch nicht einfach unter den Tisch kehren...


----------



## Nightslaver (25. April 2015)

Naja, Modder sollen in TW3 ja recht viele Freiheiten besitzen. Muss man halt darauf hoffen das jemand dort eine "kostenlose" Mod erstellen wird die sich dem Scaling der Items annimmt und es deaktiviert.


----------



## Kinguin (25. April 2015)

CE/ Limited Editions/Special Editions sind wirklich eine gute Sache,die man später teuer verkaufen kann.
Ist zwar nicht ganz so vergleichbar aber mein alter 3DS hat mich 2011 (?) 200€ gekostet mit Zelda.
Der 3DS war eine limited Zelda Edition,und hat mir jetzt ,2015, beim Verkauf 300€ (ohne Spiel) eingebracht.^^

Ansonsten Glückwunsch,wenn dir die CE das Geld wert war ,wieso nicht ?


----------



## ein_schelm (25. April 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, Modder sollen in TW3 ja recht viele Freiheiten besitzen.



Echt jetzt? Coole Sache...

Ist TW1&2 auch modbar? Würde aber dann nicht so viel Sinn machen?!


----------



## Kinguin (25. April 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Coole Sache...
> 
> Ist TW1&2 auch modbar? Würde aber dann nicht so viel Sinn machen?!



Jap ,bei TW2 gab es sogar eine Mod von CDP persönlich 
Sie sollte schon mal einen Vorgeschmack auf das verbesserte Kampfsystem von TW3 geben.

The Witcher 2 - Kampfsystem-Mod für Assassins of Kings von CD Projekts Gameplay Designer erschienen (Update) - News - GameStar.de


----------



## Nightslaver (25. April 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Coole Sache...
> 
> Ist TW1&2 auch modbar? Würde aber dann nicht so viel Sinn machen?!



TW1 ließ sich sehr gut modden, da gab es sogar einen Editor (D'jinni Adventure Editor). TW2 war ebenfalls gut moddbar, gab da aber nicht mehr ganz so viele Modder die etwas für gemacht haben, wie noch in Teil 1. Bei TW3 hat CDP vor kurzen angekündigt das es sich gut modden lassen soll, also gut möglich das es da wieder offizelle Werkzeuge für geben wird, bzw. zimlich sicher.


----------



## Seabound (25. April 2015)

Gibts jetzt eigentlich schon nen definitiven Releasetermin?


----------



## Cleriker (25. April 2015)

Ja... 2015 

Ne, mal ernsthaft. Es gibt ja extra eine countdown app.


----------



## ein_schelm (25. April 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vn_whTR8gy4

Der Soundtrack is richtig gut. Vorallem "Sword of Destiny" ist echt schön...

Hab da mal ne Frage zur Story...


Spoiler



Die Wilde Jagd bestehen aus Elfen. Sind das korrumpierte Elfen oder lüstet es denen einfach nur nach Rache, weil die Menschen sie aus ihrer Heimat vertrieben haben?


----------



## Gamer090 (25. April 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vn_whTR8gy4
> 
> Der Soundtrack is richtig gut. Vorallem "Sword of Destiny" ist echt schön...
> 
> ...



Wie kommst du den darauf? Die Wilde Jagd ist doch der Untote der schon im ersten Teil zu sehen ist am Ende des Spiels.


----------



## Kinguin (25. April 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> ....





Spoiler



Die wilde Jagd ist ein Volk von Elfen, sogenannter Aen Elle (Erlenelfen), die in ihrer Parallelwelt die Menschen unterdrückt haben bzw sogar bis auf paar wenige Ausnahmen fast alle getötet haben,





Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du den darauf? Die Wilde Jagd ist doch der Untote der schon im ersten Teil zu sehen ist am Ende des Spiels.





Spoiler



Jain,die Wilde Jagd ist eine Gruppe von "Geisterreitern" und wird in der Welt des Witchers von den Menschen als Unheilsbote/Naturkatastrophe bezeichnet.
Bei diesen Geisterreitern handelt es sich aber um die roten Reiter,einer Art Spezialeinheit von den Elfen,angeführt von dem König der wilden Jagd,dem Untoten den du meinst.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (25. April 2015)

Spoiler



Die wilde Jagd ist eine Horde von Elfen aus einer Parallelwelt, die ein spezielles Gen von Ciri haben wollen.


----------



## ein_schelm (25. April 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du den darauf? Die Wilde Jagd ist doch der Untote der schon im ersten Teil zu sehen ist am Ende des Spiels.





Spoiler



Das war doch der König der wilden Jagd - und auch nur dessen Avatar... dachte ich.
Aber zumindest in TW2 wird gesagt das Die Wilde Jagt aus Elfen bestünden (es gibt 2 Elfenarten. Die in der Witcher-Welt und dann noch welche in einer Parallelwelt.



Aber es ist wohl besser wenn man sich überraschen lässt, wie sie das man der wilden Jagd nun schlüssig aufdröseln...


----------



## ein_schelm (25. April 2015)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Die wilde Jagd ist eine Horde von Elfen aus einer Parallelwelt, die ein spezielles Gen von Ciri haben wollen.





Spoiler



Nicht nur Ciri könnte das haben?! Bei Alvin habens sie's doch auch versucht?  Aber ich versteh das Motiv der Wilden Jagd trotzdem nicht ganz! Wieso sollten Elfen etwas brauchen was ein Mensch hat? "Göttlicher Segen" ist eine recht schwache Begündung.


----------



## Kinguin (25. April 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Nicht nur Ciri könnte das haben?! Bei Alvin habens sie's doch auch versucht?  Aber ich versteh das Motiv der Wilden Jagd trotzdem nicht ganz! Wieso sollten Elfen etwas brauchen was ein Mensch hat? "Göttlicher Segen" ist eine recht schwache Begündung.





Spoiler



Es geht ihnen um das Ältere Blut,also ja auch Alvin war davon betroffen,Ciri und Alvin sind nämlich Wesen,die durch Raum und Zeit reisen können.
Und dieses Blut wollen die Erlenelfen haben,um ebenfalls wieder durch Raum/Zeit reisen zu können,sie wollen sozusagen den Superelfen erschaffen (plump gesagt),genau deshalb schicken sie die Wilde Jagd (also die Rote Reiter sowie dessen Anführer,die zumindest noch als "Auserwählte"diese Fähigkeit haben).
Als Ciri kurzzeitig in der Parallelwelt der Erlenelfen war,sollte sie sich ja mit dem König paaren,der empfand aber nix für sie,in jedem Falle konnte sie halt wieder entkommen.



So ganz 100% durchblicken tue ich es auch nicht,aber das sollte so im Kern stimmen. 
Falls es jemand besser weiß bzw jemand Fehler sieht,bitte korrigieren.


----------



## BabaYaga (25. April 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, Modder sollen in TW3 ja recht viele Freiheiten besitzen. Muss man halt darauf hoffen das jemand dort eine "kostenlose" Mod erstellen wird die sich dem Scaling der Items annimmt und es deaktiviert.



Mhm da hoffe ich schon schwer drauf. 
Möchte eigentlich beim ersten Durchlauf nicht alle paar Tage mit irgendeiner Mod Spielmechaniken verändern aber spätestens beim zweiten Durchlauf wär das schon toll.
Nun ja je nach Verfügbarkeit, schauen wir mal wie das Spiel sich schlägt im Normalzustand


----------



## Nazzy (26. April 2015)

Sööö, hier noch eine "riesen" Preview von Heiko Klinge :p

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt Preview (PC) - Genie mit Größenwahn - GameStar.de

liest sich sehr nice 

Ich scharre schon mit den Hufen


----------



## Kinguin (26. April 2015)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Sööö, hier noch eine "riesen" Preview von Heiko Klinge :p
> 
> The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt Preview (PC) - Genie mit Größenwahn - GameStar.de
> 
> ...



Das wollte ich grad posten,hab es grade gelesen 

Liesst sich richtig gut - vorallem auch die Sache mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad,ich bin kein HardcoreGamer aber ich finde es gut,wenn die Gegner geschickter agieren und nicht einfach nur mehr Leben haben.
Der Mann hat absolut reicht,ein Kampf wird dadurch nur länger aber nicht spannender 
Auch das mit den Konsequenzen in einer so einfachen Nebenquest klingt klasse,so stelle ich mir ein OpenWorld Spiel vor,was aber nicht auch die Handlung vernachlässigt.
Dadurch erlebt jeder die Geschichte etwas anders,freue mich darüber später mit Freunden zu diskutieren. 
Die Szenen mit Ciri klingen nach einer guten Abwechslung,habe kein Problem damit,wenn es auch mal linearer und simpler zugeht.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. April 2015)

Ich kann dazu nur sagen: 

Es ließt sich einfach so unglaublich gut, das man vor Ungeduld endlich selbst loslegen zu dürfen am liebsten durch die Decke gehen würde.


----------



## repac3r (26. April 2015)

Warum ich PCGH hasse? - Jeden Tag lese ich ein neuen Artikel über TW3, langsam halte ich es nicht mehr aus! Ich will es endlich spielen  Habe mich schon vorbereitet:
 - eine Woche Urlaub
- 360 Controller
- HDMI-Kabel zur Klotze *_*

The Witcher, ich bin bereit für dich.

Grüße


----------



## Rizzard (28. April 2015)

Pietsmiet durfte auch schon Hand anlegen.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALGJGDRnHT0


----------



## TammerID (28. April 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Pietsmiet durfte auch schon Hand anlegen.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALGJGDRnHT0



Das Video von Pietsmiet kann man sich ruhig anschauen. Da wird nicht großartig gespoilert (was ihm auch sehr wichtig ist). Es ist lediglich eine kleine Nebenquest, die er nicht einmal beendet 
High5 durfte wohl auch schon spielen, aber ich kann es nicht ab wenn Frauen so was spielen


----------



## Rizzard (28. April 2015)

TammerID schrieb:


> Das Video von Pietsmiet kann man sich ruhig anschauen. Da wird nicht großartig gespoilert (was ihm auch sehr wichtig ist). Es ist lediglich eine kleine Nebenquest, die er nicht einmal beendet



Achso ja hätte ich vielleicht erwähnen sollen.
Ja gespoilert wird eigentlich nichts. Er reitet n bisschen auf den Skelligen Inseln rum und kloppt ein paar Gegner. Nichts mit Hauptstory.


----------



## WaldemarE (28. April 2015)

Finde dieses hier https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94R0Ji39E68 am besten


----------



## ein_schelm (28. April 2015)

High5 darf auch LPs zu TW3 zeigen...
Pietsmiet zeigt die Worldmap. Da sind 3 Zonen markiert. Sind das Landesgrenzen oder kann man sich lediglich innerhalb der gelb makirten Zone bewegen?

Die Vegetation schaut fantastisch aus!


----------



## Gamer090 (28. April 2015)

Es gibt schon Let´s Play auf YT aber damit es etwas gehemin bleibt habe ich es in die Spoiler gepackt. 

Teil 1 



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mGv6YzoLEJ8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Teil 2 



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ux2MOcZlo_E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Es sind insgesamt 30min, aber es wird nicht alles vom Spiel gezeigt und es geht hauptsächlich um die Nebenquests, lohnt sich trotzdem wer will.

Hat auch witzige Szenen, in der einen verhaut Geralt die Wölfe anstatt das Schwert zu benutzen.


----------



## Cleriker (28. April 2015)

Ich habe mir noch nicht ein einziges Video von dem Spiel angesehen und werde das auch nicht. Ich lass mich lieber überraschen.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. April 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich habe mir noch nicht ein einziges Video von dem Spiel angesehen und werde das auch nicht. Ich lass mich lieber überraschen.



Kann ich verstehen, ich konnte es einfach nicht mehr aushalten und werde in den nächsten Tagen wieder TW2 durch spielen, dann erinnere ich mich besser an die Geschichte.


----------



## Kinguin (28. April 2015)

Also LetsPlays schaue ich sowieso nicht gern,entweder selber spielen oder gar nicht,ich hasse das reine Zugucken. ^^


----------



## TammerID (29. April 2015)

Habe nur das von Pietsmiet angeschaut, weil ich dem einfach vertraue, dass da keine Spoiler vorkommen.
Von den ganzen anderen Videos, die nun aus dem Boden kommen wie Unkraut, lasse ich die Finger.
Ich meine, es sind eh nur noch 20 Tage und 22 Tage für mich


----------



## Rizzard (29. April 2015)

Was war eigentlich mit Yennefer und Ciri bei TW1 und 2?
Wurde das bei den Vorgängern erklärt (kann mich nicht mehr dran erinnern), oder warum tauchen wichtige Personen im Leben von Geralt erst im dritten Teil auf?


----------



## Nightslaver (29. April 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Was war eigentlich mit Yennefer und Ciri bei TW1 und 2?
> Wurde das bei den Vorgängern erklärt (kann mich nicht mehr dran erinnern), oder warum tauchen wichtige Personen im Leben von Geralt erst im dritten Teil auf?



Was mit Yennefer ist und welche Rolle sie für Geralt spielt wird in TW2 erklärt und, wenn ich es noch richtig in Erinnerung habe, auch angedeutet wer Ciri ist.


----------



## TheWitcher19052015 (29. April 2015)

Wobei ich find das Yennefer viel zu kurz kommt in den ersten beiden Teilen.
Und Triss viel zu viel im Vordergrund steht. 

Immerhin liebt er ja laut den Büchern Yennefer und nicht Triss. 

Oder wie empfindet Ihr das??


----------



## Rizzard (29. April 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was mit Yennefer ist und welche Rolle sie für Geralt spielt wird in TW2 erklärt und, wenn ich es noch richtig in Erinnerung habe, auch angedeutet wer Ciri ist.



Ich weis das in den Vorgängern das Thema Yennefer mal immer wieder kurz angeschntten wird (an Ciri kann ich mich nicht erinnern), aber wo ist seine alte Flamme in beiden Teilen?

Wieso wurde bisher nur Triss behandelt, und nicht Yennefer?


----------



## Nightslaver (29. April 2015)

TheWitcher19052015 schrieb:


> Wobei ich find das Yennefer viel zu kurz kommt in den ersten beiden Teilen.
> Und Triss viel zu viel im Vordergrund steht.
> 
> Immerhin liebt er ja laut den Büchern Yennefer und nicht Triss.
> ...



Empfinde ich absolut nicht so. Nur weil Geralt Yennefer liebt heißt das nicht das er Kostverächter ist, oder sein muss, und nicht mal die eine odere Bettgeschichte anfängt. Immerhin landet er selbst in den Büchern ab und zu im Bett der einen oder anderen Dame, obwohl er Yennefer als seine große Liebe empfindet.
Hinzu kommt der Umstand das Geralt und Triss ja durchaus mal eine kurze Beziehung hatten und obwohl Geralt Yennefer liebt trotzdem auch nach wie vor Triss ein wichtiger Mensch in seinem Leben ist.

Von daher passt es die Darstellung in TW1 und 2 recht gut. In TW1 hat Geralt sein Gedächnis verloren, er weiß nichts von Yennefer und das diese seine große Liebe ist, folglich spricht dort nichts dagegen das Geralt sich auf eine Liebelei mit Triss einlässt, die seinen Zustand, wenn man ihr das unterstellen will, aber schon etwas ausnutzt, weiß sie doch das Geralt eigentlich Yennefer liebt.

Auch in TW2 passt die Darstellung. Seine Erinnerungen an Yennefer bekommt Geralt erst in Flotsam wieder und ab diesen Punkt ist man nicht mehr gezwungen mit Triss intim zu werden.
Entscheidet man sich doch dafür widerspricht das nicht der Geschichte. Geralt hatte wie gesagt, trotz seiner Liebe zu Yennefer, immer auch viel für Triss übrig und die Gefühle für Triss, die wohl zweifelsohne in den letzten Monaten in der Zeit von TW1 bis TW2 entwickelt haben, verschwinden nicht unbedingt einfach nur weil ein paar Erinnerungen zurück gekommen sind.

Zusammenfassend also, ist völlig OK so wie es ist, man hat die Wahl seine Beziehung zu Triss aufrecht zu erhalten, oder aber sie in TW2 zu beenden nachdem man seine Erinnerungen zurück hat und auch in TW3 nehme ich an werden die Entwickler uns die Wahl lassen wie wir weiter verfahren.



Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich weis das in den Vorgängern das Thema Yennefer  mal immer wieder kurz angeschntten wird (an Ciri kann ich mich nicht  erinnern), aber wo ist seine alte Flamme in beiden Teilen?
> 
> Wieso wurde bisher nur Triss behandelt, und nicht Yennefer?



Hast du The Witcher 2 gespielt? Letho von Guleta (der Königsmörder) sagt einem doch wo Yennefer ist und was passierte:



Spoiler



Letho und Geralt haben die wilde Jagd, welche Yennefer in ihrer Gewalt hatte, bis zum Baum der Gehängten verfolgt, um sie zu retten. Letztlich gelang ihnen das auch indem sich Geralt mit der Wilden Jagd darauf einigte das er anstelle von Yennefer mitgenommen wird. Letho und seine Begleiter haben sich dann in der Zeit darauf um Yennefer gekümmert, hatten aber mit der exentrischen und aufbrausenden Magierin wohl öfter so ihre Probleme.

Das führte wohl irgendwann auch dazu das sie die Aufmerksamkeit der Nilfgaarder Autorität auf sich gezogen haben und "gefangen" genommen wurden. Letho bekamm, während ihrer Gefangenschaft, von Kaiser Emrais das Angebot die Könige der nördlichen Reiche zu töten und als Belohnung dafür sollte die Hexerschule der er angehörte wieder aufgebaut werden. Yennefer verbliebt im Kaiserreich von Nilfgaard während Letho und seine Begleiter sich auf den Weg nach Norden machten. Darum kann Yennefer auch nicht in Teil 1 und 2 vorkommen, weil sie in Nilfgaard zu "Gast" ist.


----------



## Rizzard (29. April 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hast du The Witcher 2 gespielt? Letho von Guleta (der Königsmörder) sagt einem doch wo Yennefer ist und was passierte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah jetzt dämmerts so langsam wieder.
Ich hab TW2 zuletzt 2012 durchgespielt. Diese Dialoge sind da wohl einfach in Vergessenheit geraten.
Das heißt man müsste jetzt in TW3 erklärt bekommen (oder sogar erleben) wie Yennefer sich da wieder mit einspielt.
Und wie gesagt, Ciri ist als Nicht-Bücher-Leser eh noch ein kleines Mysterium.

Aber gut, jetzt weis ich wenigstens wieder warum die Olle nicht zugegen war. Danke.


----------



## TheWitcher19052015 (29. April 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur weil Geralt Yennefer liebt heißt das nicht das er Kostverächter ist



Das hab ich doch gar nicht gemeint >.> 
Ansonsten ein sehr guter und ausführlicher Kommentar von dir.

Mir geht es darum das Yennefer zu selten in den Spielen vorkommt. 
Da ich den Charakter seit ich die Bücher gelesen habe sehr Mag und mir einfach mehr gewünscht hätte. 

Das ist meine Persönliche Meinung.


Mit TW3 sollte sich das ja endlich ändern  YEAH


----------



## Nightslaver (29. April 2015)

TheWitcher19052015 schrieb:


> Mir geht es darum das Yennefer zu selten in den Spielen vorkommt.
> Da ich den Charakter seit ich die Bücher gelesen habe sehr Mag und mir einfach mehr gewünscht hätte.



Ja aber wie soll sie auch mehr vorkommen? Das geht von der Geschichte her schon nicht.
Und die Geschichte ist ja nichts was sich CDP irgendwie aus den Fingern gesaugt hat, oder ist so weil sie Yennefer blöd finden. Bei der Story wurde eng mit Andrzej Sapkowski zusammen gearbeitet damit man eben nicht das Problem bekommt das diese irgendwie inkonsistent zu den Büchern wird.
Von daher passt das schon so wie es ist sehr gut.


----------



## Kinguin (29. April 2015)

Also für Leute,die in TW1 aufgepasst haben,dort erzählt ein Gasthofinhaber Geralt,der ja sein Gedächtnis verloren hat, eine Sage.
Dort erwähnt er zwar nicht explizit Ciri,aber eben ein Mädchen sowie die Prophezeiung,nun gut ich glaube aber,nur wer die Romane kennt,hat sofort Ciri erkannt 
Yennfers Verbleib wurde ja von Nightslaver schon erwähnt,denke mal in TW3 erfahren wir,was den beiden widerfahren ist,während Geralt seine Geschichten in TW1/TW2 erlebte.



Spoiler



Wobei war Ciri ,während der Ereignisse von TW1/TW2, nicht in einer anderen Parallelwelt?


----------



## Nexxor (29. April 2015)

.......................


----------



## Kinguin (29. April 2015)

Nexxor schrieb:


> Wieso wird bei The Witcher 3 ein i7-3770 empfohlen? Ich mein ein i7 2600k@stock wird bestimmt nicht an seine Grenzen kommen und zudem das gleiche Spielerlebnis mit einer GTX 970 liefern.
> Kann mir das jemand bitte erklären?



Klar wird es ein i7 2600k auch tun,grade durch OC hast du noch eine Menge Power.
Bei den CPU Anforderungen wäre ich immer vorsichtig,die sind sehr oft zu hoch angesetzt.

Habe zwar nur einen normalen i5,bin mir aber sicher, dass dieser für TW3 ausreicht.


----------



## RavionHD (29. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Klar wird es ein i7 2600k auch tun,grade durch OC hast du noch eine Menge Power.
> Bei den CPU Anforderungen wäre ich immer vorsichtig,die sind sehr oft zu hoch angesetzt.
> 
> Habe zwar nur einen normalen i5,bin mir aber sicher, dass dieser für TW3 ausreicht.



In Novigraad wird ein schwacher i5 wohl limitieren.

Bei sovielen NPC's wäre es komisch wenn nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. April 2015)

Ab morgen sind es nur noch 18 Tage bis The Witcher released wird, nur noch etwas mehr als 2 Wochen.


----------



## Gamer090 (30. April 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ab morgen sind es nur noch 18 Tage bis The Witcher released wird, nur noch etwas mehr als 2 Wochen.



Juuuhuuu  Danke dir, habe gerade gemerkt das ich vergessen habe mir eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen, meine HD 7770 wird das Spiel nicht mal mit den tiefsten Einstellungen schaffen.


----------



## Kinguin (30. April 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Juuuhuuu  Danke dir, habe gerade gemerkt das ich vergessen habe mir eine neue Grafikkarte zu kaufen, meine HD 7770 wird das Spiel nicht mal mit den tiefsten Einstellungen schaffen.



Bin auch nicht wirklich mit HighEnd für TW3 gewappnet, aber meine Karte wird es auf jeden Fall tun.
Mir ist das nicht so wichtig, ob ich auf Ultra spiele oder Hoch, klar MaxOut ist immer ganz nett, aber wenn TW3 episch wird, dann spielt man es eben später noch einmal mit besserer Hardware. 
Geralts Geschichte wird zu Ende erzählt, freue mich auf das Finale von TW3 

PS: wie kann man vergessen aufzurüsten?  TW3 ist bei mir seit Ewigkeiten vorgemerkt.


----------



## Gamer090 (30. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Bin auch nicht wirklich mit HighEnd für TW3 gewappnet, aber meine Karte wird es auf jeden Fall tun.
> Mir ist das nicht so wichtig, ob ich auf Ultra spiele oder Hoch, klar MaxOut ist immer ganz nett, aber wenn TW3 episch wird, dann spielt man es eben später noch einmal mit besserer Hardware.
> Geralts Geschichte wird zu Ende erzählt, freue mich auf das Finale von TW3
> 
> PS: wie kann man vergessen aufzurüsten?  TW3 ist bei mir seit Ewigkeiten vorgemerkt.



Ich habe mir das Datum auch schon lange gemerkt, aber irgendwie nicht daran gedacht das meine Grafikkarte und mein Netzteil (wegen der Grafikkarte) dafür nicht ausreichen.


----------



## Kinguin (30. April 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir das Datum auch schon lange gemerkt, aber irgendwie nicht daran gedacht das meine Grafikkarte und mein Netzteil (wegen der Grafikkarte) dafür nicht ausreichen.



Egal kann man jetzt immer noch ^^ , schade, dass der aktuelle Kurs nicht so toll ist, und daher Hardwarekauf teurer ausfällt.
Würde aber eventuell noch Benchmarks abwarten.dann kannst du besser entscheiden, was rein muss ,aber vielleicht hättest du das ja schon so vor


----------



## Gamer090 (30. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Egal kann man jetzt immer noch ^^ , schade, dass der aktuelle Kurs nicht so toll ist, und daher Hardwarekauf teurer ausfällt.
> Würde aber eventuell noch Benchmarks abwarten.dann kannst du besser entscheiden, was rein muss ,aber vielleicht hättest du das ja schon so vor



Ich hatte vor mögliche Preisreduzierungen noch einsparungen einzuholen, gleich mal in einem Online Auktionshaus bei einer 280X zugeschlagen.  Sollte reichen für die tiefen oder sogar mittleren Details.


----------



## Kinguin (30. April 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor mögliche Preisreduzierungen noch einsparungen einzuholen, gleich mal in einem Online Auktionshaus bei einer 280X zugeschlagen.  Sollte reichen für die tiefen oder sogar mittleren Details.



Reicht auch für hohe Details.^^
Aber 100% genaue Aussagen kriegst wohl erst mit den Benchmarks in 2,5 Wochen.
Hoffe mal AMD performt bei TW3 vernünftig, trotz Nvidia Optimierung, aber TW1+TW2 liefen auch ganz gut mit den Radeons. 
Hab selber eine Nvidia,aber wäre halt ärgerlich für AMD Nutzer.... nun gut CDP macht das schon.


----------



## Gamer090 (30. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Reicht auch für hohe Details.^^
> Aber 100% genaue Aussagen kriegst wohl erst mit den Benchmarks in 2,5 Wochen.
> Hoffe mal AMD performt bei TW3 vernünftig, trotz Nvidia Optimierung, aber TW1+TW2 liefen auch ganz gut mit den Radeons.
> Hab selber eine Nvidia,aber wäre halt ärgerlich für AMD Nutzer.... nun gut CDP macht das schon.




The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt: Systemanforderungen gelten aktuell nur für 30 Fps

Bin  mir da also nicht so sicher. wäre aber schon toll wenn es auf max geht ist mir momentan egal, Hauptsache ich kann es spielen.


----------



## Kinguin (30. April 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt: Systemanforderungen gelten aktuell nur für 30 Fps
> Bin  mir da also nicht so sicher. wäre aber schon toll wenn es auf max geht ist mir momentan egal, Hauptsache ich kann es spielen.



MaxOut/Ultra sicher nicht, Hoch könnte drin sein.
Warten wir es ab, hier könnte dir jetzt vieles erzählt werden und vielleicht stimmt es auch, aber weiß halt keiner genau.
Die News ist aber vom Januar, da wird man wohl noch etwas optimiert haben 

Und richtig,TW bietet noch genug andere Dinge - Atmo,Handlung, Artdesign,Gameplay usw,Hauptsache das stimmt und es macht Spaß.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. April 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> MaxOut/Ultra sicher nicht, Hoch könnte drin sein.
> Warten wir es ab, hier könnte dir jetzt vieles erzählt werden und vielleicht stimmt es auch, aber weiß halt keiner genau.
> Die News ist aber vom Januar, da wird man wohl noch etwas optimiert haben
> 
> Und richtig,TW bietet noch genug andere Dinge - Atmo,Handlung, Artdesign,Gameplay usw,Hauptsache das stimmt und es macht Spaß.



Naja laut Gamestar hatten die bei ihrem 2 Tage Testlauf in TW3 einen PC mit Intel Core i7, GTX980 und 16GB RAM und durften in den Grafikeinstellungen alles auf Ultra stellen, sowie Nvidia Hairworks einschalten und die FPS mitloggen. Damit soll es die 2 Tage fast immer mit 60FPS gelaufen sein. Ausnahme war wohl Novigrad wo die FPS eingebrochen sind.
Denke nicht das Gamestar sich diese Aussage an den Haaren herbeigezogen hat. Macht man damit Rückschlüsse auf die Skalierung der Performence würde ich schon meinen das eine R9 280 wohl mindestens Hoch mit mehr als 30FPS schaffen dürfte.


----------



## antillectual (1. Mai 2015)

Naja, ich glaub Gopher war es der in seinem Videobericht gesagt hat das Hairworks ein FPS Killer ist. Das hat man wohl gemerkt als dort die vielen Leute vor kurzem eingeladen waren zum Testspielen.

Mir persönlich humpe, hab ´ne AMD Karte.


----------



## HisN (1. Mai 2015)

Auf GOG kann man sich ja schon seine "Bonus"-OSD-Tracks anhören.

Ich will nix sagen, aber "Hunt or Be Hunted" ist mal sehr geil. Danke dafür CDP.


----------



## Kyuss89 (1. Mai 2015)

Welche Spiele werdet ihr bis zum Release spielen? 

Bin grad mit TW2 fertig geworden und hänge nun bis 19. ein wenig in der Luft!


----------



## turbosnake (1. Mai 2015)

> Geralt has reached the end of his journey,” but this doesn’t mean it’s the end of The Witcher universe in video games. “The Witcher universe is a very big place with a lot of NPCs, a lot of characters, a lot of places we haven’t shown yet,” Szamałek said. “So, we might return to it at some point…


Ending The Witcher 3 ?With a Bang? - IGN First - IGN
Klingt so als ob es nicht das Ende sein wird.


----------



## Kinguin (1. Mai 2015)

Soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe, wird man in TW3 die Geschichte von Geralt zu Ende erzählen.
Das hat man aber so von Anfang an gesagt, einen möglichen Ableger im TW Universum ist daher nicht ausgeschlossen, wird es aber nicht so schnell geben.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Mai 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Soweit ich das richtig verstanden habe, wird man in TW3 die Geschichte von Geralt zu Ende erzählen.
> Das hat man aber so von Anfang an gesagt, einen möglichen Ableger im TW Universum ist daher nicht ausgeschlossen, wird es aber nicht so schnell geben.



Gibt ja auch noch genug "Dreck" in der Welt von TW zu dem man eine Geschichte erzählen kann, ohne dabei Meister  Geralt zu spielen.


----------



## antillectual (1. Mai 2015)

Wenn man es genau nimmt gäbe es nahezu unzählbar viele Möglichkeiten, da Sapkowski ja eine sehr tiefgreifende und komplexe Welt geschaffen hat. Der Loreanteil ist immens. Es wäre sehr Schade wenn das nicht weiter genutzt werden würde und ist ungenutztes Potential für  andere Entwickler. Statt selbst aufwendig Hintergründe und eine Welt zu kreieren (was viele ja nicht mal ansatzweise schaffen) könnten sie auf Sapkowskis Hintergrund zurück greifen. Dumm das sie es nicht machen.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Mai 2015)

antillectual schrieb:


> Wenn man es genau nimmt gäbe es nahezu unzählbar viele Möglichkeiten, da Sapkowski ja eine sehr tiefgreifende und komplexe Welt geschaffen hat. Der Loreanteil ist immens. Es wäre sehr Schade wenn das nicht weiter genutzt werden würde und ist ungenutztes Potential für  andere Entwickler. Statt selbst aufwendig Hintergründe und eine Welt zu kreieren (was viele ja nicht mal ansatzweise schaffen) könnten sie auf Sapkowskis Hintergrund zurück greifen. Dumm das sie es nicht machen.



Naja, vieleicht auch besser sie machen das nicht. Was oft bei sowas rauskommt wird dem Original einfach nicht gerecht. Bei TW kümmert sich _Sapkowski_ ja mit darum das die Geschichte konform bleibt, weshalb sich da das Problem nicht stellt. Fängt man aber an das man jedes x beliebige Studio ein Spiel im Universum erstellen lässt kommt es schnell zum Bruch mit der Lore und wird es inkonsistent. Es widersprechen sich dann plötzlich Geschehnisse gegenseitig und nichts passt mehr richtig zusammen.
Wenn man also wollte das so etwas nicht passiert müsste man ehnlich wie bei Warhammer eine Instanz haben die aufpasst das es inhaltlich alles passt und das wird es in absehbarer Zeit zum Hexeruniversum nicht geben.
Von daher ist es momentan gut so wie es ist, das es halt keine 20 Studios gibt die das Universum für ihre Spiele verwenden.


----------



## antillectual (1. Mai 2015)

Sapkowski hat dazu eine klare Haltung und die Geschichte(n) ist/sind keineswegs konform.

Von 2012:
Ever wondered what the author of The Witcher books thinks about the games? â€¢ Eurogamer.net
CD Projekt RED - What Andrzej Sapkowski Thinks about the Games @ Eurogamer - RPGWatch Forums

Alles lesenswert, aber ich zitiere mal eine Passage



> The Witcher game told an alternate story with The Witcher world. Was Sapkowski happy with it?
> "The game - with all due respect to it, but let's finally say it openly - is not an 'alternative version', nor a sequel. The game is a free adaptation containing elements of my work; an adaptation created by different authors," he noted. "Adaptations - although they can in a way relate to the story told in the books - can never aspire to the role of a follow-up. They can never add prologues nor prequels, let alone epilogues and sequels.



Was jemand aus einem geschaffenem Hintergrund macht bleibt immer abzuwarten.


----------



## boss3D (2. Mai 2015)

Kurze Frage: Ist ein fixes Datum bekannt, an dem nVidia's Aktion (The Witcher 3 als Beigabe zu ausgewählten GeForce Modellen) ablaufen wird?

Ich fürchte, man kann nicht auf den Release und die Benchmarks warten?! Das ganze wird wohl vorher schon beendet werden, oder?


----------



## Kinguin (3. Mai 2015)

Solange der Vorrat reicht,galt bei den Aktionen eigentlich immer.
Ein fixes Datum,wann dieses Angebot endet,gibt es glaub ich nicht.(gab es aber bisher bei keiner Bundle Aktion)

Was die Benchmarks betrifft,vielleicht kriegen wir diese schon vor Release.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Mai 2015)

The Witcher 3: Erstes Gameplay mit Kämpferin Ciri als spielbarer Charakter

Da kaum jemand den Artikel kommentiert hat, wollen manche den Artikel nicht lesen oder haben den übersehen.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Mai 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> The Witcher 3: Erstes Gameplay mit Kämpferin Ciri als spielbarer Charakter
> 
> Da kaum jemand den Artikel kommentiert hat, wollen manche den Artikel nicht lesen oder haben den übersehen.



<- Will es nicht lesen. Ich habe keine Lust mir das halbe Spiel schon vorher in 1000 Artikeln zu erlesen. Macht viel mehr Spaß wenn man es selber zum ersten mal sieht und dann sagen oh, spielt sich wirklich anders als Geralt.


----------



## bath92 (3. Mai 2015)

Wird es eigentlich vor Release an PCGH und Co. für Tests versandt?
Im Moment gibt es ja 5% Rabatt für Besitzer des ersten und zweiten Teils (zusätzlich zu den 10% Vorbestellerrabatt), gilt dieser Rabatt nur bei Vorbestellung oder auch nach Release?


----------



## Kinguin (3. Mai 2015)

Reviews dürfen schon eine Woche vor Release veröffentlicht werden.


----------



## repac3r (3. Mai 2015)

Meint ihr, dass TW von einer SSD profitieren würde?


----------



## RavionHD (3. Mai 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Reviews dürfen schon eine Woche vor Release veröffentlicht werden.



So um den 12 also, dauert also nicht mehr lange, die Tester dürften jetzt also schon spielen.


----------



## antillectual (3. Mai 2015)

repac3r schrieb:


> Meint ihr, dass TW von einer SSD profitieren würde?



Jedes Proggi profitiert mehr oder weniger von einer SSD. Kommt halt immer darauf an wie oft es genutzt wird und im Spiel bsp. Spielstände geladen werden. Da WIII weitgehend eine offene Welt darstellt wird dort schon mal nicht geladen, also fällt das eh schon weg.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Mai 2015)

Bin irgendwie froh die CE bei Amazon storniert zu haben und stattdessen die "normale" Version bei GOG geholt zu haben, der Comic ist echt super aber ich verrate nichts dazu.


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. Mai 2015)

Bei gog habe ich als Bonus noch einen Key für einen weiteren Witcher Comic erhalten. Muss ich mich dafür bei Dark Horse registrieren ob gibt es den über den Code auch über einen anderen Weg?


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Mai 2015)

Bild der CE: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TammerID (4. Mai 2015)

Oah woher hast du denn das?


----------



## orca113 (4. Mai 2015)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Bei gog habe ich als Bonus noch einen Key für einen weiteren Witcher Comic erhalten. Muss ich mich dafür bei Dark Horse registrieren ob gibt es den über den Code auch über einen anderen Weg?



Wie war das noch bei GOG unterstütze ich CDP direkt oder was?

Denke ich werde es bei GOG kaufen. Die bieten doch auch 10% Rabatt für jedes Witcher Spiel was bei denen im Account ist oder?


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (4. Mai 2015)

Ich würde mir liebend gerne die GOG Version holen, habe auch die beiden  Vorgänger in der Library und könnte den Discount abgreifen aber es  musste einfach die Physical CE sein (schon im Juni letzten Jahres bestellt ). Ich hoffe man kann diese nachträglich auch wieder aktivieren und staubt auch die Digitalen Extras ab.


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Mai 2015)

TammerID schrieb:


> Oah woher hast du denn das?



Copy&Paste aus dem 3dcenter  - vermute mal stark, dass es im The Witcher Forum von CDPR oder deren social media Kanälen aufgetaucht ist.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Mai 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Bild der CE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das ist ja mal Geil, so eine rieseige CE hätte ich nicht gedacht, naja die Figur ist ja riesig wohl deshalb. 



orca113 schrieb:


> Wie war das noch bei GOG unterstütze ich CDP direkt oder was?
> 
> Denke ich werde es bei GOG kaufen. Die bieten doch auch 10% Rabatt für jedes Witcher Spiel was bei denen im Account ist oder?



Du bekommst anstatt 17% Rabatt 20% und noch diverse Extras, ich habe die Version von GOG und den einen Comic den du jetzt schon anschauen kannst lohnt sich wirklich, habe auch gleich das Addon gekauft das gibt es aber erst im Oktober.


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (4. Mai 2015)

Ich will jetzt schon spielen.


----------



## Kinguin (4. Mai 2015)

Ich habe mir die Retailversion gegönnt,aber bin am überlegen,ob ich nicht diese stornieren und lieber zur GOG Version greifen soll...
Hatte aber schon lange keine Box mehr.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. Mai 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die Retailversion gegönnt,aber bin am überlegen,ob ich nicht diese stornieren und lieber zur GOG Version greifen soll...
> Hatte aber schon lange keine Box mehr.



Gebe zu das mir die Box auch gereizt hat, aber GOG bietet mir das meiste fürs Geld:




The Witcher: House of Glass, digitaler Comic GRATIS
Erweiterter Soundtrack mit 4 exklusiven Titeln
Offizielle The Witcher Kartonfiguren gestaltet vom papercraft-Topdesigner Tougui
The Witcher: Reasons of State interaktiver, digitaler Comic ist jetzt erhältlich
Digitales Artbook mit über 200 Seiten voller Artworks


----------



## Kinguin (4. Mai 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Gebe zu das mir die Box auch gereizt hat, aber GOG bietet mir das meiste fürs Geld:
> 
> The Witcher: House of Glass, digitaler Comic GRATIS
> Erweiterter Soundtrack mit 4 exklusiven Titeln
> ...



Ja stimmt schon,daher überlege ich grade.
Das Ganze wäre ja kein Problem,wenn CDP das registrieren der Retail bei GOG ermöglichen würde.
Kann aber verstehen,wenn man dann keine der digitalen Zusätze bekommt.


----------



## TammerID (4. Mai 2015)

Ach man ihr macht es mir aber auch nicht leicht. Ich wollte eigentlich bei Steam vorbestellen, aber so wie ihr über GoG redet, muss ich ja schon fast da bestellen :/


----------



## jamie (4. Mai 2015)

Und ob man bei GoG bestellen muss! Alleine schon um die beste Alternative gegen den DRM-Wahn zu unterstützen.


----------



## TammerID (4. Mai 2015)

Aber ich mag Steam doch. Steam DRM ist in Ordnung


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Mai 2015)

Bei GoG landet aber auch das meiste Geld beim Entwicklerstudio - weil denen ja der Laden gehört


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (4. Mai 2015)

Hole es mir auch bei GOG die haben es sich verdient.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (4. Mai 2015)

Wer dieses Game bei Steam kauft sollte noch einen Nackenklatscher gratis dazubekommen.

Wie andere schon geschrieben haben unterstützt man die Entwickler und das Model am besten, wenn man es auch bei Ihnen bestellt. Als Steam-abturner einfach an Geolocks & zensierte Games denken (so klappt das zumindest bei mir immer).


----------



## Kinguin (4. Mai 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Bei GoG landet aber auch das meiste Geld beim Entwicklerstudio - weil denen ja der Laden gehört



Das stimmt,die Steamversion wird es sowieso nicht,nur überlege ich grade GOG digital oder die Retail 
Achja die CE sieht nice aus


----------



## antillectual (4. Mai 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Und ob man bei GoG bestellen muss! Alleine schon um die beste Alternative gegen den DRM-Wahn zu unterstützen.



Damit man patches für W3 nutzen kann muss man bei GOG kaufen bzw. die GOG Nummer nutzen, die der W3 retail Version beiliegt. Also ist das genau so DRM.



> Q: Will I be able to install updates and the free DLCs without using the GOG.com game code?
> 
> We decided to offer software support, DLCs, and extra goodies only to gamers who confirm their purchase with the provided game code on GOG.com. This is the only way for us to differentiate between you, honest gamers who bought our game, and pirates who snatched it from the Internet.




Ich bin kein DRM oder Steam Fan. Nur CDPR haben ihren Heiligenschein halt auch abgelegt was DRM freies Spielen angeht, während sie früher noch verbal die Keule geschwungen haben ein gutes Spiel würde für sich sprechen und die Käufer ziehen.


----------



## Kinguin (4. Mai 2015)

antillectual schrieb:


> Damit man patches für W3 nutzen kann muss man bei GOG kaufen bzw. die GOG Nummer nutzen, die der W3 retail Version beiliegt. Also ist das genau so DRM.
> Ich bin kein DRM oder Steam Fan. Nur CDPR haben ihren Heiligenschein halt auch abgelegt was DRM freies Spielen angeht, während sie früher noch verbal die Keule geschwungen haben ein gutes Spiel würde für sich sprechen und die Käufer ziehen.



Eine Frage das bedeutet doch automatisch auch,dass ich die Boxversion auf GOG registrieren kann oder?
Dachte das wäre nicht der Fall bzw noch nicht klar.


----------



## antillectual (4. Mai 2015)

Wenn man patches u.s.w. nutzen möchte muss man es sogar.

Hier mal die Quelle

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Official Website


----------



## Kinguin (4. Mai 2015)

Danke dir für die Infos bzw für den Link.


----------



## jamie (4. Mai 2015)

Naja, aber die Registrierung auf GoG ist ja optional und dient nur zur Bereitstellung eines Backups, falls man seinen Datenträger verbaselt, und zum Downlaod von Patches.
Es ist nicht wie bei Steam, dass das Spiel an ein Programm gebunden ist, wo man sich immer einloggen muss,
Insofern finde ich das fair.
DRM ist es also nicht, weil nicht das Spiel an einen Account oder dergleichen gebunden ist, sondern nur der Zugang zu den Patches.


----------



## TammerID (4. Mai 2015)

Okay ihr habt mich. Und das obwohl man sich sonst ja nicht vom "Internet" umstimmen lässt.
Aber eure Argumente sind gut. Mit dem nächsten Gehalt wird es sich bei GOG gekauft


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich die Retail-Box kaufe, bekomme ich die physische Version UND DIE GOG-VERSION OBENDRAUF?
GoG ist storniert. Shut up and take my money... again! 

Also ernsthaft, ich wollte eigentlich eh immer eine Box, hatte aber in einem schwachen Moment bei GoG vorbestellt. Aber so wie das jetzt aussieht bekomme ich einfach mehr für mein Geld wenn ich die Box kaufe - sorry GoG und CDPR, euer Angebot ist zu gut und ich bin zu schlecht, um es nicht anzunehmen.


----------



## Kyuss89 (4. Mai 2015)

Ich konnte nach 2 Stunden auf der Lauer liegen gerade eine CE Von TW3 für den PC bekommen.

Gerade in diesem Moment bin ich ein sehr glücklicher Mann.


----------



## jamie (4. Mai 2015)

Die gab's doch aber nur bei Amazon, oder?

Da verzichte ich lieber...


----------



## Cleriker (5. Mai 2015)

Das ich mich bei GoG registrieren muss um die retail zu patchen, finde ich schwer daneben. Auf ihrer Internetseite von mir aus, aber bei GoG? Mir ist die Lust auf das Spiel gerade zu großen Teilen vergangen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Mai 2015)

Eine Anmeldung bei GoG tut nicht weh. Ich habs ausprobiert: keine Schmerzen.


----------



## Rizzard (5. Mai 2015)

Ihr mit euren ganzen Anmeldungen, Registrierungen usw.
Davon hab ich mich schon länger distanziert.


----------



## Cleriker (5. Mai 2015)

Ich finds halt total doof mich auf einer Seite, bzw. bei einem Dienst anmelden zu müssen, von der/dem ich in keinster Weise etwas habe.


----------



## jamie (5. Mai 2015)

Das stimmt ja nicht. Du hast was davon. Die Bereitstellung einer Kopie des Spieles für den Fall, dass dein Datenträger weg ist, und die Bereitstellung von Patches und dergleichen.


----------



## Cleriker (5. Mai 2015)

Ich habe aber nur Internet über Funk, mit 30GB traffic im Monat, die ich mir mit drei anderen Teilen muss. Ich lade ganz sicher keine Spiele herunter.
Also Nein, das bringt mir keinen Vorteil. 

Patches konnte man bisher doch auch so laden. Dafür hätte eine Registrierung des Spiels auf der Witcher Homepage auch gereicht.


----------



## jamie (5. Mai 2015)

Wo ist denn der Unterschied ob du von GoG oder von der Witcher-Homepage lädst?


----------



## Cleriker (5. Mai 2015)

Ich lade überhaupt keine Spiele! 

Ich seh nur keinen Grund, warum die patches von GoG geladen werden müssen. Das dient doch nur den Userzahlen.


----------



## jamie (5. Mai 2015)

Ich rede doch von den Patches. Wo ist der Unterschied, ob du die von der Witcher-Homepage oder von GoG lädst?
Für GoG hat das den Vorteil, dass es ein Bisschen Promotion ist und außerdem müssen sie für die GoG-Kunden die Patches ja sowieso auch zur Verfügung stellen, d.h. alles über GoG laufen zu lassen spart Aufwand. Und wo ist für dich der Nachteil?


----------



## Cleriker (5. Mai 2015)

Das ich mich bei einem Dienst registrieren muss, den ich sonst nicht brauche. Was würdest du sagen, wenn man sich für diese patches bei Computerbild registrieren müsste?

Ich kauf ja nicht umsonst die Silberlinge.


----------



## jamie (5. Mai 2015)

Der Vergleich hinkt nicht mal mehr, der kriecht bestenfalls noch.
GoG ist von CDPR selber. Ob du dich also auf der Witcher-Homepage einloggen musst, die von CDPR betrieben wird, ober bei GoG, das ebenfalls von CDPR betrieben wird, macht überhaupt keinen Unterschied.
Ich empfinde es auch nicht als Fußfessel. Schließlich bestätigt man nur einmalig die Echtheit seiner Kopie um auf die Updates zugreifen zu können und muss nicht bei jedem Start ein Programm à la Steam laufen lassen. Zudem kann man mit der DVD auch ohne Registrierung spielen. Ist also eine faire Lösung für alle Beteiligten.


----------



## Cleriker (5. Mai 2015)

Ja richtig! Sie zwingen mich dazu Werbung für GoG zu machen, obwohl ich die Seite überhaupt nicht gebrauchen kann.
Die Registrierung auf der offiziellen the witcher Homepage hätte auch funktioniert. So, wollen sie nur mehr User, für ihr zweites Standbein.


----------



## jamie (5. Mai 2015)

Wo ist für dich als Kunde der Unterschied, ob du dich auf thewitcher.com oder gog.com registrierst, wenn beide Seiten von CDProject Red betrieben werden und beide exakt das gleiche verlangen, nämlich einfach deinen Key einzugeben? Von mir aus könnten wir uns auch alle unter geralthatdenlängsten.com registrieren. Die Domain macht doch keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Cleriker (5. Mai 2015)

Nur weil es der selbe Betreiber ist, macht es für dich keinen Unterschied? 
Ich versuche es mal anders zu erklären:
Wie fandest du es, wenn der thread hier voll wäre und du dich für den Folgethread, auf kidszone.de anmelden müsstest, um weiter hier auf PCGH zu posten? Das ist nämlich auch von Computec.

GiB ist ja nicht ein Bereich aus der Switcher Welt, sondern ein Shop, der nur durch den Besitzer was damit zu tun hat. Gäbe es da nichts anderes als Switcher, okay. So aber nicht.


----------



## jamie (5. Mai 2015)

Auch der Vergleich macht keinen Sinn, weil man sich schon von vornherein bei GoG anmelden muss und sie nicht mit thewitcher.com angefangen haben und dann plötzlich gesagt haben, dass alle auf GoG wechseln müssen.
Außerdem ist Forum sowie so was ganz anderes, weil es dabei um die Community geht. Wie jetzt aber der Server heißt, bei dem ich meinen Key eingebe, um mir die Patches abzuholen, ist völlig schnuppe.


----------



## Cleriker (5. Mai 2015)

Also wenn der jetzt kidszonepunktde heißt, fändest du das okay?

Also ich musste mich bisher nicht bei GoG anmelden. 

Und wie du schon sagtest... Es ist doch egal wie der Server heißt. Also warum nicht so wie bei den ersten beiden Teilen? Warum plötzlich die Seite des Online-Shops?


----------



## jamie (5. Mai 2015)

Ist mir sche*ß egal wie der heißt. Ich gebe da nur meinen Key ein, um meine Patches abzuholen und kaufe keine Autoaufkleber mit der Domain drauf. Zumal am Namen GoG ja auch nichts verkehrt ist.

Warum man sich bei TW3 bei GoG anmelden muss, habe ich doch schon gesagt. Es macht es für CDPR einfacher, weil sie für die GoG-Kunden und die, die sich sonst auf der Witcher-Homepage registrieren würden, nicht zwei Systeme bereitstellen müssen, sondern nur eins für beide zusammen. Zudem ist es eine kleine Promotion für GoG (und da GoG eine unterstützenswerte Plattform und keine Kinderpr0n-Website ist, ist das doch auch kein Problem). Und der Kunde hat absolut keinen Nachteil!


----------



## Cleriker (5. Mai 2015)

Mich stört nicht die Tatsache, dass es GoG an sich ist. Mich stört dass sie behaupten, das wäre nötig.
Ich habe keine Lust eine Plattform zu pushen, die ich nicht gut finde und dann auch noch gesagt zu bekommen, das wäre so nötig. 
Der Aufwand es über die witcher Homepage laufen zu lassen ist ein Witz. Hier geht es nur darum BoG zu pushen. Für die die dort kaufen solls mir ja auch recht sein, aber für retail Käufer, ist das einfach nur eine Form des ausgenutzt werdens.

Du kommst immer damit, dass es doch egal sei wo man den key eingibt, warum dann nicht für alle auf witcher de?


----------



## jamie (5. Mai 2015)

Das wäre mir auch recht, aber mal abgesehen davon, dass CDPR auf GoG schon die Infrastruktur für andere Spiele haben, wollen sie halt GoG promoten. So what? Was stört dich denn bitte an GoG?


----------



## Cleriker (5. Mai 2015)

Ich bin ja schon ein grundsätzlicher Gegner dieses alles immer nur noch digital Wahnsinns. 
Dann vorgeschrieben zu bekommen, dass ich mich auf exakt solch einer Seite registrieren soll, ist für mich einfach unverständlich.


----------



## jamie (5. Mai 2015)

Wenn du aber Updates bekommen willst, dann muss das so laufen. Oder soll CDPR dir immer 'ne CD mit Patches schicken?
Und da ist GoG einfach das beste Portal.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (5. Mai 2015)

Bin mir sicher, dass der GOG Dongle irgendwann weggepatcht wird (ähnliches gab es auch bei den Vorgängern). Bei den GOG Games kann ich wenigstens sicher sein, dass die auch dann noch funktionieren, wenn es den Service nicht mehr geben sollte. Bei Steam sieht die Sache da schon anders aus. Ich bin ja auch kein Fan von Online DRM / Steam und Co. . Aber die Zeiten, wo man einfach einen CD Key eingeben musste und gut wars, sind leider schon lange vorbei. Und von Origin/Uplay/Steam ist GOG noch die erträglichste Plattform.


----------



## Cleriker (5. Mai 2015)

Red dir das nur ein jamie! Warum soll GoG für die eingabe des keys denn besser sein als die witcher homepage? Dem Server auf dem beides liegt, ist doch vollkommen egal, welche Site angezeigt wird.


----------



## jamie (5. Mai 2015)

Sag mal, Cleriker, liest du meine Posts überhaupt bevor du sie verdrehst?



Cleriker schrieb:


> Warum soll GoG für die eingabe des keys denn besser sein als die witcher homepage? Dem Server auf dem beides liegt, ist doch vollkommen egal, welche Site angezeigt wird.


Genau das habe ich die ganze Zeit gesagt! Aber du hast gemeckert, dass du unbedingt auf der Witcher-Seite deinen Key eingeben willst und nicht auf GoG.

Und wenn es so egal ist (was ich ja schon die ganze Zeit sage): was spricht dann gegen GoG?!?

Du hast gesagt du bist  "grundsätzlicher Gegner dieses alles immer nur noch digital Wahnsinns". Ja und wie soll dir CDPR die Patches schicken? Per Post? Wohl kaum. D.h. es muss digital ablaufen. Und da hast du dann die Wahl zwischen einem Portal wie Steam oder Origin oder einem wie GoG, wo du (ganz genau wie auf der Witcher-Homepage) einfach nur deinen Key eingeben musst und deine Patches bekommst - ganz ohne Programm à la Steam. Und da ist GoG einfach das beste Portal!
Und du hast mir immer noch nicht gesagt, was an GoG jetzt so schlimm ist.


----------



## Cleriker (5. Mai 2015)

Du willst es nicht verstehen, oder?

Das was du sagst, von wegen dass es doch egal sei wo ich den eingebe, darauf beziehe ich mich und frage warum es dann auf GoG sein muss und nicht auf the witcher!!! Also exakt das gleiche Argument wie deines, nur eben the witcher homepage und GoG vertauscht. Jetzt kapiert? 

Es spricht eben überhaupt nichts für GoG, darum geht es. Das hätte es nicht gebraucht.

Ich hab ja nichts dagegen meinen key auch auf wewewe.suchdirhierwasaus.?? einzugeben. Nur vorher Registrieren bei einer Seite von der ich nichts will, dass geht mir gegen den Strich. Warum lassen sie es über GoG laufen und nicht wie bisher über die eigentliche Homepage? Dafür gibt es nicht einen einzigen sinnvollen Grund. Nur den, dass sie die Käufer so zu ihrem Online-Shop zwingen.


----------



## antillectual (5. Mai 2015)

Habs selbst noch nicht angesehen.

The Witcher 3 - Teil 1 | Exklusives Gameplay - CD Projekt @ Studio71

The Witcher 3 - Teil 2 | Exklusives Gameplay - CD Projekt @ Studio71

The Witcher 3 - Teil 3 | Exklusives Gameplay - CD Projekt @ Studio71


Zum Key-Account-Thema aus dem Newsthread:



			
				cPT_cAPSLOCK schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin enttäuscht. Nicht bezüglich der "Sicherheitsmaßnahmen". Das ist immer noch deutlich weniger, als die meisten anderen Spiele. Man kann es ja auch ohne das ganze tralala spielen. Ich bin enttäuscht, dass selbst CD Projekt Red einknickt. Sie waren doch die jenigen, die vor ein paar Jahren noch gesagt haben, das TW2 kein DRM, keine Accountbindung und keine Onlineaktivierung bieten wird - und zwar aus einem einfachen Grund: weil es nichts bringt und ehrliche Spieler dadurch nur Nachteile haben. Und siehe da: TW2 hat sich trotz viel Piraterie (die es aber einfach bei jedem Spiel gibt) einfach hervorragend verkauft - und das war der Beweis für das Statement. Ich finde es in höchstem Maße schade, dass man seine Meinung nun doch geändert hat und die DLCs nur den Spielern zur Verfügung stellt, die auch einen gog.com-Account besitzen bzw. erstellen. Wäre das so im Voraus angekündigt worden, wäre es ja okay - aber schade finde ich, dass man in der Vergangenheit immer mit dem "kein DRM"-Argument eine Flagge gezeigt hat, welche im Nachhinein nur halb der Wahrheit entspricht. Und bestimmt hilft das Ganze rein gar nichts, da die DLCs und Patches früher oder später dann doch im Internet auftauchen - ganz ohne Accountbindung. gRU?



Trifft es ganz gut, das ist auch meine Ausführung in lang. ^^


----------



## Cleriker (5. Mai 2015)

Jupp, meine Meinung.


----------



## orca113 (6. Mai 2015)

GOG bringt jetzt in Beta so einen Clienten ala Origin und Steam usw. Nennt sich wohl Galaxy und ist Optional. Denke mal das wird bei GOG der Standard werden dann.


----------



## Cleriker (6. Mai 2015)

Ja, das denke ich auch. Soviel zu "die erträglichste Variante". Ich gebe der Beta maximal ein Jahr, dann wird sie zwingend erforderlich sein.
Was wetten wir, dass diese Registrierung auf GoG, die man auch für die retail von W3 braucht, dann plötzlich zusammen mit GoG Galaxy nötig ist, um die Enhanced Edition für das Spiel überhaupt spielen zu können?


----------



## TammerID (6. Mai 2015)

Und genau wegen der Mail, das es einen Client gibt, nehme ich nun doch Abstand von GoG. 
Ich gehe auch davon aus das der Client früher oder später verpflichtend wird.
Dann bleibe ich lieber bei meiner Steam Library.


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Mai 2015)

TammerID schrieb:


> Und genau wegen der Mail, das es einen Client gibt, nehme ich nun doch Abstand von GoG.
> Ich gehe auch davon aus das der Client früher oder später verpflichtend wird.
> Dann bleibe ich lieber bei meiner Steam Library.



Wo der Client auf jeden Fall und schon immer verpflichtend ist? Makes totally sense.


----------



## TammerID (6. Mai 2015)

Geht nur darum, dass ich lieber alles in einer habe, als wieder einen neuen Client zu installieren.
Mir ist durchaus bewusst das es noch optional ist.


----------



## orca113 (6. Mai 2015)

TammerID schrieb:


> Geht nur darum, dass ich lieber alles in einer habe, als wieder einen neuen Client zu installieren.
> Mir ist durchaus bewusst das es noch optional ist.



Ja das ist auch wieder ein Argument. Windows ist bald mit Programmen Clienten jedes Publishers aufgebläht... Das stößt mir auch echt auf.


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Mai 2015)

Ich werde Galaxy einfach nicht installieren, ferddisch


----------



## turbosnake (6. Mai 2015)

Den Client gibt es als Ankündigung schon knapp ein Jahr und ersetzt den vorhandenen Downloader den GOG schon anbietet. Dessen Entwicklung aber zu Gunsten von Galaxy eingestellt wird.  
Was ändert sich also zu vorher: Es wird für den Kunden bequemer, sofern er das will.


----------



## Kinguin (6. Mai 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ja das ist auch wieder ein Argument. Windows ist bald mit Programmen Clienten jedes Publishers aufgebläht... Das stößt mir auch echt auf.



Ich habe auch  keine Lust ständig die Spiele auf irgendwelchen Plattformen zu registrieren und irgendwelche Daten anzugeben.
Klar sind nur eine Ersatzemailaddresse und irgendein Passwort,aber es nervt,dazu noch die Programme auf dem PC 
Habe aktuell nur Steam und den Blizzard Launcher,aber irgendwann reichts auch.
Das Ding ist ,alle Spiele auf Steam zu setzen ist auch keine Option.(und Monopole sind nie gut)
Ubisoft hat mit Uplay nachgezogen,EA mit Origin,RS mit dem SC ,mal sehen wann die anderen nachziehen mit zb WarnerPlay oder ein mögliches BethesdaPlay. 
Hoffe dazu kommt es nie,aber möglich ist es,dass irgendwann jeder Publisher sein Süppchen kocht.

Wie es mit GOG aussieht,abwarten,aber es stimmt schon,rein ist CDP nicht.
Aber ich freue mich trotzdem auf TW3.


----------



## Lg3 (6. Mai 2015)

Bin sowas von am überlegen ob ich mir Witcher 3 für PC oder Konsole holen soll.... Beide haben ihre vor und nachteile, für'n PC würd ich es natürlich Billiger bekommen.. Aber hab nur Radeon 270x + I5 2500k + 8gb ram, weiss nicht ob ich da nen Unterschied merke zwischen meinem PC und der PS4 ^^ (grafisch )


----------



## WaldemarE (6. Mai 2015)

Hier mal eine gute Hintergrundbeleuchtung zum Witcher Video "Im Wandel der Zeit: Der Weg des Hexers vom Buch zum Spiel" zu The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt für PlayStation 4 - 4Players.de


----------



## Rizzard (6. Mai 2015)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Hier mal eine gute Hintergrundbeleuchtung zum Witcher Video "Im Wandel der Zeit: Der Weg des Hexers vom Buch zum Spiel" zu The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt für PlayStation 4 - 4Players.de



Danke, schönes Video.


----------



## Kinguin (7. Mai 2015)

Auf TW3 freue ich mich wirklich seit Ankündigung,und nun ist es in weniger als 2 Wochen soweit 
Ab dem 21.Mai wird dank Pfingstferien dann ordentlich gespielt,bitte CDP verhaut es nicht


----------



## turbosnake (7. Mai 2015)

Verhauen werden sie es nicht, die Frage ist nur ob du nicht bis Pfingsten 2016 warten willst. 
Dann sind alle Bugs weg und die DLCs da.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Mai 2015)

Ich werde das tun.


----------



## Lios Nudin (7. Mai 2015)

Auf Gamersyde gibt es jetzt auch das bekannte Gameplay-Video "Precious Cargo Gameplay" in einer deutlich besseren Qualität.

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt Precious Cargo Gameplay

Die 9 Minuten haben eine Größe von knapp 2GB.


----------



## Rizzard (7. Mai 2015)

Allgemeine Aussagen zur Spieldauer.



> "Es hat mich, als eine Person, die das Spiel auswendig kennt, vier bis  fünf Wochen gekostet, bis ich das Spiel zu 80 Prozent abgeschlossen  hatte", heißt es im Interview. "Sicher, es wird Leute geben, die das  schneller schaffen. Aber der durchschnittliche Spieler wird etwa zwei  Monate benötigen, um das Spiel vollständig meistern zu können."



The Witcher 3: Wilde Jagd - Zwei Monate zum Durchspielen - playm.de

Also für mich als Gelegenheitsspieler ist das ganz schön heftig.
Ich werde locker 2-3 Monate brauchen. Und da jetzt das schöne Wetter im kommen ist, werden es evtl auch mehr Monate.
Vielleicht gibt´s ja das ein oder andere verregnete WE.


----------



## TammerID (7. Mai 2015)

Sollte das wirklich stimmen, werde ich dieses Jahr nicht viele Spiele spielen


----------



## Rizzard (7. Mai 2015)

Ich hoffe CDP setzt ein Zeichen wie Nebenquests in einem Open World Spiel aussehen können.
Damit Kollegen wie Bioware sehen wie man das richtig angeht.


----------



## Cleriker (7. Mai 2015)

Oha! Ich habe letztes Jahr keine 30 Stunden Zeit gehabt zum spielen. Da vergesse ich ja zwischenzeitlich die Handlung...


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. Mai 2015)

Dann musst du dir eben die zeit nehmen. Ich meine, das kann man ja machen. Wer Videospiele liebt, hat damit kein Problem. Wenn du natürlich 5 Kinder an der Backe hast und deine Frau dir beim Zocken alle halbe Stunde die Hölle heißt macht, hilft auch keine Liebe mehr.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Mai 2015)

2-3 Monate sind doch völlig ok, da weiss ich das sich das Spiel lohnt und ich habe nicht vor da schnell durch zu spielen, will es lieber geniessen.


----------



## TammerID (8. Mai 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Wenn du natürlich 5 Kinder an der Backe hast und deine Frau dir beim Zocken alle halbe Stunde die Hölle heißt macht, hilft auch keine Liebe mehr.



Voll das Worst-Case Szenario


----------



## easycheeseman (8. Mai 2015)

TammerID schrieb:


> Voll das Worst-Case Szenario


Naja ich habe 4 Kids. Ein großes Haus wo ich im Moment den Dachstuhl umbaue,  ganz nebenbei bin ich noch ehrenamtlich Jugendleiter..... Irgendwas kommt immer zu kurz. 
Achso ich gehe ja noch arbeiten [emoji12]


----------



## Cleriker (8. Mai 2015)

Es sind zwei Kinder. Eines davon lernt gerade, über Nacht trocken zu bleiben und nicht dauernd zu uns ins Bett zu krabbeln. Meine Frau macht mir zwar nicht die Hölle heiß, möchte in der Kinderfreien Zeit aber was ganz anderes spielen, als Computerspiele.  

Ich denke, ich werde mir TW3 diesmal echt erst als enhanced zulegen, oder es auf anderem Wege beziehen. Das hat sich cdpr mit der GoG-gängelung selbst zuzuschreiben. Wenn sie meinen sich dazu genötigt zu fühlen, dann fühle ich mich eben auch genötigt dagegen zu halten.
Naja, erstmal abwarten.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Mai 2015)

Du kannst auch Steam oder Origin wählen.


----------



## MfDoom (8. Mai 2015)

Sind die Nvidia-Codes von Steam oder GOG?


----------



## WaldemarE (8. Mai 2015)

Nur GoG


----------



## RavionHD (8. Mai 2015)

Bin gespannt ob das Spiel am Ende auch so aussehen wird auf dem PC:
http://giant.gfycat.com/UnrealisticComplexGrunion.gif


----------



## Nazzy (8. Mai 2015)

hm, denke ich nicht, aber es wird dennoch sehr gut aussehen 

Muss doch hart schmunzeln, wenn ich die "Experten" im Steam forum sehe, die behaupten, dass keiner Ultra/ High schaffen würde, ohne einen I 7 oder einer 980er.
Und dann sagen sie im gleichen Atemzug, dass es wohl nur eine 780er mit 4gb Vram schaffen würde.... 

Habs mir eben vorbestellt @Steam , für 43 Euro. Das isset mir Wert 

Ich hoffe, Witcher 3 kann mich mal wieder begeistern. Leider konnte ich mit den letzten PC Spielen ( ja, auch GTA 5 ) , nicht viel mit anfangen :/
Iwie geht bei mir schnell die Motivation flöten....


----------



## WaldemarE (8. Mai 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Bin gespannt ob das Spiel am Ende auch so aussehen wird auf dem PC:
> http://giant.gfycat.com/UnrealisticComplexGrunion.gif


Mit ENB, Sweetfx und moded ini bestimmt, so hat es ja auch bei Watch_Dogs funktioniert.


----------



## Nuallan (8. Mai 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Bin gespannt ob das Spiel am Ende auch so aussehen wird auf dem PC:
> http://giant.gfycat.com/UnrealisticComplexGrunion.gif



Sieht eher nicht so aus.. Ein riesen Shitstorm ist am Horizont zu erkennen: 

*Witcher 3 - what happened? - Album on Imgur

https://imgur.com/a/8I1He*


----------



## WaldemarE (8. Mai 2015)

Naja war auch zu erwarten, manche Leute glauben halt an die Trailer-Märchen. Solange die ganze Welt stimmig ineinander greift ist für mich die Grafik zweitrangig.
edit: man sieht doch auf dem ersten Blick das die Bilder CGI-Material sind!


----------



## Cleriker (8. Mai 2015)

Erinnert mich irgendwie an Gothic 3.


----------



## CptSam (8. Mai 2015)

Mich würde interessieren ob die PCGH-Redaktion das Spiel schon angespielt hat und zum Thema Downgrade was sagen kann/darf?


----------



## WaldemarE (8. Mai 2015)

Frühestens am Dienstag wissen wir alle mehr


----------



## RavionHD (8. Mai 2015)

Die haben aber Gameplaymaterial gezeigt und sollte es gedowngradet sein wäre das eine Frechheit, am 19 wisen wir dann mehr, sollte ich in der gleichen Szene in Ultra Settings zur gleichen Zeit nicht diesselbe Grafik haben hat CDProject alle Sympathien bei mir verspielt.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Mai 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Erinnert mich irgendwie an Gothic 3.



Wieso erinnert dich das an Gothic 3? Gothic 3 sah, sofern man einige Dinge in der Ini aktiviert hat, die wohl aus Performencegründen deaktiviert und reduziert wurden, nahezu so aus wie auf den Bildern die man vor Release zu sehen bekam.
Bei Gothic 3 hat man damals, zumindest was die Grafik anging, nahezu 0 geschumelt.

Bei TW3 wird sich das nach Release zeigen, auf diese Seite mit dem Vergleich vor und danach gebe ich erstmal wenig. Ich möchte nämlich meinen das an einigen Stellen Material verwendet wurde das eindeutig von der XBO Verison stammt und das als Vergleichsmaterial für den PC zu nehmen, nun ja ist mal wieder typisches Äpfel und Birnen Verhältnis.
Soll nicht heißen das es auf Ultra so aussehen wird wie das Material von 2013 / 2014 (unverkenbar nachbearbeitet, wer da noch wegen downgrade rumschreit dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen), aber gut wird es schon aussehen, da bin ich mir zimlich sicher.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Mai 2015)

ich vermute das man mit der EE noch ein Grafikupdate bekommt.


----------



## Je_Zargo (8. Mai 2015)

Mal ne Frage zum Release: Wenn man nen Preload hat kann man ja quasi am 19.05.15 um 1:00 Uhr in der Nacht loslegen. 

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Zu dieser Uhrzeit geht das Rollenspiel live - News - GameStar.de

Wenn man sich die Retail angenommen am 18.05. kauft, in nem Laden der dann eben schon verkauft  ,
kann man dann installieren und um 1:00 Uhr diese Aktivierungsdatei

The Witcher 3 - DRM-freie Version benötigt Server-Aktivierung - News - GameStar.de

herunterladen und auch loslegen? Hat da jemand infos b.z.w. weiß jemand, ob CDP den Verkauf ähnlich sanktioniert wie beispielsweiße Rockstar Games bei GTA V? (Wurden ja Strafen angedroht bei verfrühtem Verkaufsstart)


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (8. Mai 2015)

Gucken wie es wird freu mich schon


----------



## FortuneHunter (8. Mai 2015)

CptSam schrieb:


> Mich würde interessieren ob die PCGH-Redaktion das Spiel schon angespielt hat und zum Thema Downgrade was sagen kann/darf?



Ich schaue in meine Glaskugel und sehe voraus, dass die Downgradenews morgen auf der PCGH-Hauptseite zu finden ist (ohne zu sagen ob es stimmt oder nicht) und dann lasset die Spiele beginnen ... aber ohne mich.


----------



## Anticrist (9. Mai 2015)

https://imgur.com/a/8I1He


----------



## Ruptet (9. Mai 2015)

Mal ganz nebenbei, auf Steam kriegt man momentan TW und TW2 um zusammen 4,18€, falls jemand vor dem dritten Teil die Vorgänger spielen will


----------



## Kinguin (9. Mai 2015)

Den Wunsch nach schöner Grafik kann ich ja nachvollziehen irgendwo,aber haben wir jetzt den nächsten Shitstorm wegen einem Downgrade?
Und wenn ja (ja wie sollte es auch sonst sein) ,war das der einzige Kaufgrund für TW3?
Macht es soviel von einem Spiel aus?
Ich verstehe das einfach nicht,Trailer waren schon immer geschönt,regt ihr euch nach jeder Werbung auf,dass das Produkt nicht genauso aussieht bzw nicht das tut,was versprochen wird?
Siehe die Nivea Creme Werbung für schöne Haut oder der Cheeseburger von McDo.
Früher hat man auch nicht so krampfhaft nach Details gesucht,und ich meine TW3 sieht doch immer noch verdammt gut aus.

Als Entwickler hat man es nicht leicht,entweder man bringt ein Spiel raus,welches aber Rechner zum Frühstück verspeist,dann wird darüber gehatet,dass die Spiele nicht optimiert sind ODER aber man kriegt einen Shitstorm,wenn das Spiel nicht exakt den Trailern entspricht.
Dieser Beruf ist echt undankbar...


----------



## FortuneHunter (9. Mai 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> https://imgur.com/a/8I1He



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zx1IvvLuuEI 



Kinguin schrieb:


> Den Wunsch nach schöner Grafik kann ich ja  nachvollziehen irgendwo,aber haben wir jetzt den nächsten Shitstorm  wegen einem Downgrade?



Davon kannst du fest ausgehen, meinst du PCGH wird sich diese "News" entgehen lassen ... Shitstorm incoming und zwar heute im Laufe des Tages. Und ich kann dir Kanidaten nennen, die genau auf diesen aufspringen ... Einer davon wird argumentieren, dass der Shitstorm nicht stark genug ist, da er bei seinen geliebten Ubisoftspielen ja viel stärker war und das CDPR zuviel verziehen wird.


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Mai 2015)

Zu den Downgrade-Hanseln ist nur eins zu sagen: get a life.


----------



## Nuallan (9. Mai 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das einfach nicht,Trailer waren schon immer geschönt,regt ihr euch nach jeder Werbung auf,dass das Produkt nicht genauso aussieht bzw nicht das tut,was versprochen wird?
> Siehe die Nivea Creme Werbung für schöne Haut oder der Cheeseburger von McDo.



Es gibt für mich einen *riesen* Unterschied zwischen Nivea-Werbung, irgendeinem Teaser-Trailer oder einem Gameplay-Video. Auch oder grade das Gameplay-Video zielt darauf ab Vorbesteller zu ködern, also die Katze im Sack zu kaufen, und suggeriert eindeutig, dass das gezeigte auch das Spiel darstellt, was man am Ende kaufen kann. 



Kinguin schrieb:


> Als Entwickler hat man es nicht leicht,entweder man bringt ein Spiel raus,welches aber Rechner zum Frühstück verspeist,dann wird darüber gehatet,dass die Spiele nicht optimiert sind ODER aber man kriegt einen Shitstorm,wenn das Spiel nicht exakt den Trailern entspricht.
> Dieser Beruf ist echt undankbar...



Wenn man als Entwickler so unfähig ist erst am Ende der Entwicklung und (zufälligerweise) nach ein paar grafisch geilen Gameplay-Viedeos zu merken, dass man auf einer AMD-APU optimiert, dann sollte man sich vielleicht einen anderen Beruf suchen. Man kann sich natürlich mal verkalkulieren, aber mittlerweile ist das eine neue organisierte Abzock-Methode, und CDP ist scheinbar ganz vorne mit dabei. Erst alle mit unglaublicher Grafik zum vorbestellen bringen, und am Ende kommt wieder grauer Konsolenmatsch mit einem 5m-LOD raus. Es ist vielleicht nicht illegal sowas abzuziehen, aber extrem erbärmlich. Wobei ich persönlich das schon als vorsätzlichen Betrug ansehe.



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Zu den Downgrade-Hanseln ist nur eins zu sagen: get a life.



Wenn du mit "life" meinst sich verarschen zu lassen, und alle, die sich darüber beschweren anzugreifen.. hmm.. dann nein, danke. Behalte mal lieber dein "life".


----------



## Nazzy (9. Mai 2015)

yop, sehe ich ähnlich @ King

es wird überall "geschönt", seien es die ekligen, ungesunden Burger in der Werbung oder iwelche Haarfärbemittel.
Und sind  wir mal ehrlich, diese "Downgrade" Screens sehen auch grössenteils sehr gut aus, und das alles in einem Open World Spiel verpackt.


----------



## Cleriker (9. Mai 2015)

Ich bin einer von denen, denen die Grafik extrem viel ausmacht. Das liegt ganz einfach daran, dass ich sehr sehr schlecht abschalten kann. Wenn ich drei Promille hab und kaum noch gehen kann, lache ich noch immer nicht über schlechte Witze, hab meine gesamte Arbeit und Finanzwelt auf DRM Schirm und denke darüber nach, wie ich auf andere wirke. Es fällt mir sehr schwer, in der geringem Zeit die ich dafür über habe, in so ein Spiel einzutauchen. Wenn irgendwo draußen eine Wolke einen Schatten auf mein Fenster wirft, verschwindet der Monitorinhalt aus meinem Fokus und ich sehe erstmal nur noch alles drum herum. Für mich ist eine möglichst realistische und beeindruckende Grafik also hilfreich, überhaupt dem Geschehen dort folgen zu können, Sprichwort Immersion.
Wenn ich jetzt Szenen gesehen hab die mich begeistert haben und dann sehe ich im Spiel plötzlich ähnliche Szenen, die schlechter aussehen, dann ist das wie ein Dampfhamner, der mir klar macht, dass hier was nicht stimmt und mich immer wieder rausholt.

Was allerdings die grafischen Unterschiede angeht...
Vielleicht tricksen sie da ja gar nicht wirklich, sondern zeigen nur was möglich wäre. Die Systeme mit denen die solche Spiele erschaffen haben ja meist ein wenig mehr Dampf als unsere. Ich meine...
Vielleicht sieht es bei uns ja exakt so aus wie bei ihnen, wenn wir bereit wären, uns mindestens vier Titan X, oder Quaddros samt 128GB RAM ins System zu prügeln und dann im Treiber 32xSSAA (8xSGSSAA + 4xDS) einzustellen.


----------



## FortuneHunter (9. Mai 2015)

Schaut euch mal diesen Downgrade an




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich bin entsetzt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Mai 2015)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Wenn du mit "life" meinst sich verarschen zu lassen, und alle, die sich darüber beschweren anzugreifen.. hmm.. dann nein, danke. Behalte mal lieber dein "life".


  Ich meine damit, den Unterschied zwischen Promo-Videomaterial und dem tatsächlich technisch performant Machbaren zu erkennen, was gerade in einem technikaffinen Forum wie diesem hier zu schaffen sein sollte.
Darüberhinaus meine ich, dass es dem Spiel keinen Abbruch tun wird, ob 5 Pixel mehr oder weniger pro Bild berechnet werden, da seine eigentlichen Qualitäten doch tatsächlich woanders liegen als nur beim Aussehen.

Und jetzt bitte ich darum, die Downgrade-Diskussion in einem der drölftausend passenden TW3-Newscomment-Threads fortzuführen, hier soll es um das Spiel an sich gehen.


----------



## Nazzy (9. Mai 2015)

@Cleriker

kann ich nachvollziehen. Die Grafik sollte schon ein gewisses " Niveau" erreichen, um mich zu fesseln.
Bin "jetzt" wieder etwas zwiegespalten, wenn ich mir doch so ein paar Bilderchen mehr anschaue....
Letztendlich werden die ersten Augenblicke entscheiden, wenn ich das Spiel starte und die ganze Atmosphäre "aufsauge". Und wenn ich da 1-2 Sachen sehe, die mir nicht gefallen, dann kann es langatmig werden.

Habt ihr Dragon Age I. gespielt ? Dort fand ich die Grafik größtenteils überragend. Dieses Niveau wird hoffentlich auch von Witcher 3 erreicht.


----------



## Kinguin (9. Mai 2015)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Es gibt für mich einen *riesen* Unterschied zwischen Nivea-Werbung, irgendeinem Teaser-Trailer oder einem Gameplay-Video. Auch oder grade das Gameplay-Video zielt darauf ab Vorbesteller zu ködern, also die Katze im Sack zu kaufen, und suggeriert eindeutig, dass das gezeigte auch das Spiel darstellt, was man am Ende kaufen kann.



Wieso riesen Unterschied? Bei der Nivea Werbung versprechen sie wunderschöne Haut und zeigen dann Bilder von Frauen mit makeloser Haut,die Realität sieht anders aus.
Ist im Prinzip das Gleiche,ist eben Marketing.
Abgsehen davon,die ersten Trailer waren auch überwiegend CGI Trailer,eben geschönt wie es schon seit Jahren getan wird - hast du dich auch all die Jahre vorher aufgeregt,dass das fertige Spiel nicht so aussah wie im Trailer ? 
Es sind natürlich Heißmacher,aber verarschen ist übertrieben,immerhin wurde schon später dann gezeigt wie es gameplaytechnisch am Ende aussehen wird.
Bei der Nivea Werbung btw wird die Fassade der wunderbaren Creme bis zum Ende gehalten. ^^



Nuallan schrieb:


> Wenn man als Entwickler so unfähig ist erst am Ende der Entwicklung und (zufälligerweise) nach ein paar grafisch geilen Gameplay-Viedeos zu merken, dass man auf einer AMD-APU optimiert, dann sollte man sich vielleicht einen anderen Beruf suchen. Man kann sich natürlich mal verkalkulieren, aber mittlerweile ist das eine neue organisierte Abzock-Methode, und CDP ist scheinbar ganz vorne mit dabei. Erst alle mit unglaublicher Grafik zum vorbestellen bringen, und am Ende kommt wieder grauer Konsolenmatsch mit einem 5m-LOD raus. Es ist vielleicht nicht illegal sowas abzuziehen, aber extrem erbärmlich. Wobei ich persönlich das schon als vorsätzlichen Betrug ansehe.



Wieso am Ende? Schon letztes Jahr hat man doch gesehen wie das Spiel tatsächlich aussehen wird,man konnte auch schon dort abbestellen also.
Ein Spiel mit der Grafik von TW3 im ersten Trailer (2013) auf aktueller Hardware?
Wohl kaum möglich,und hätte man es doch so gemacht,hätten wieder die meisten behauptet,dass das Spiel 0 optimiert wurde,statt zu merken,dass bestimmte Settings für die Zukunft sind.
Ich sag ja der Job ist undankbar,man wird so oder so gehasst von der Internetcommunity.


----------



## Nuallan (9. Mai 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich meine damit, den Unterschied zwischen Promo-Videomaterial und dem tatsächlich technisch performant Machbaren zu erkennen, was gerade in einem technikaffinen Forum wie diesem hier zu schaffen sein sollte.



Das stimmt schon, aber andererseits sind in diesem Forum auch überdurchschnittlich viele Grafikhuren unterwegs..  Und was CDP grafisch bei dem zweiten Witcher abgezogen hat (im positiven Sinne) hätte damals auch kaum jemand für möglich gehalten..



Kinguin schrieb:


> hast du dich auch all die Jahre vorher aufgeregt,dass das fertige Spiel nicht so aussah wie im Trailer ?



Natürlich rege ich mich immer über sowas auf. Ich rege mich auch über gefakte Nivea-Werbung auf, aber das hier ist halt kein Nivea-Forum.  Und es geht mir dabei weniger um den aktuellen Downgrade-Skandal (falls es denn einer werden sollte), sondern um alle folgenden, noch schlimmeren, wenn die Spieler bei sowas die Klappe halten.

Mich betrifft es nicht mal, weil ich nie vorbestelle, aber trotzdem finde ich es sehr schade. wenn selbst eine Firma wie CDP zu solchen Methoden greift. Bald kann man gar keine Infos mehr glauben, was dann letztendlich auch für Medien wie PCGH das Ende bedeuten könnte. Warum sollte ich noch irgendwelche News lesen, wenn eh alles komplett gelogen ist?



Kinguin schrieb:


> Wohl kaum möglich,und hätte man es doch so gemacht,hätten wieder die meisten behauptet,dass das Spiel 0 optimiert wurde,statt zu merken,dass bestimmte Settings für die Zukunft sind.
> Ich sag ja der Job ist undankbar,man wird so oder so gehasst von der Internetcommunity.



Das stimmt leider. Die goldene Mitte zu finden ist mit Sicherheit nicht einfach. Aber dann soll man das auch von Anfang an als grauen Matsch zeigen, und im Laufe der Entwicklung lieber verbessern. Aber nein, erst anfixen und dann downgraden bringt natürlich viel mehr Kohle..


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Mai 2015)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon, aber andererseits sind in diesem Forum auch überdurchschnittlich viele Grafikhuren unterwegs..  Und was CDP grafisch bei dem zweiten Witcher abgezogen hat (im positiven Sinne) hätte damals auch kaum jemand für möglich gehalten..


Ich gehe fest davon aus, dass das Ergebnis, downgrade hin oder her, keinen Augenkrebs verursachen wird, und dass es auch Grafikkarten schmelzen lassen kann, wenn man es drauf anlegt


----------



## Cleriker (9. Mai 2015)

So, hab mich endlich durchgerungen und meine CE wieder abbestellt. Ich warte wirklich auf die Enhanced. Dann muss ich auch nicht so viel downloaden.


----------



## Kusarr (9. Mai 2015)

Spiel noch nich draußen und schon n Sammelthread mit fast 100 Seiten 

Scheinbar gehör ich zu den wenigen die nix, aber au gar nix, vom Spiel wissen wollen, und erst recht nicht drüber diskutieren wollen, sondern es ohne jeglichen Spoiler spielen wollen ^^


----------



## Kinguin (9. Mai 2015)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Natürlich rege ich mich immer über sowas auf. Ich rege mich auch über gefakte Nivea-Werbung auf, aber das hier ist halt kein Nivea-Forum.  Und es geht mir dabei weniger um den aktuellen Downgrade-Skandal (falls es denn einer werden sollte), sondern um alle folgenden, noch schlimmeren, wenn die Spieler bei sowas die Klappe halten...



Ich meinte aber eigentlich die Spiele der letzten Jahre,hast du dich über die aufgeregt ?
Schon seit gut mindestens 5-10 Jahren werden Trailer als Heißmacher genutzt,Downgrade Diskussionen gibt es aber nur seit einem Jahr....
Und wenn du dich sogar über die Nivea Werbung aufregst,Respekt hätte gar nicht die Ausdauer dazu,weil dann muss ich mich ja auch über die Duschdas,Gilette,McDo,BurgerKind usw Werbung aufregen  Könnte ich gar nicht,dafür ist mir das Leben zu schade ^^



Nuallan schrieb:


> Mich betrifft es nicht mal, weil ich nie vorbestelle, aber trotzdem finde ich es sehr schade. wenn selbst eine Firma wie CDP zu solchen Methoden greift. Bald kann man gar keine Infos mehr glauben, was dann letztendlich auch für Medien wie PCGH das Ende bedeuten könnte. Warum sollte ich noch irgendwelche News lesen, wenn eh alles komplett gelogen ist?
> ...



CDP war für mich nie interessant,weil sie angeblichen die "NiceGuys" sind,sondern weil sie eben mit TW1 und besonders TW2 gute Spiele abgeliefert haben. (ich mag auch die Romane von TW).Verstehe daher auch nicht,warum CDP als die heiligen Ritter dargestellt werden.
Sie sind auch nur eine gewinnorientierte Firma - so ist das halt.
Zu behaupten,dass alles gelogen ist,nur weil die Grafik nicht Exakt den CGI Grafiktrailern entspricht,ist schon irendwie übertrieben.
Ich meine wir reden von einem Spiel,nicht von politischen Problemen ,die Medien werden auch weiterhin ihre Berechtigung haben.
Und ist jetzt nicht so,als ob CDP nur über Grafik berichten könnte...



Nuallan schrieb:


> Das stimmt leider. Die goldene Mitte zu finden ist mit Sicherheit nicht einfach. Aber dann soll man das auch von Anfang an als grauen Matsch zeigen, und im Laufe der Entwicklung lieber verbessern. Aber nein, erst anfixen und dann downgraden bringt natürlich viel mehr Kohle..



Sie haben anscheinend die goldene Mitte gefunden,dass Spiel scheint eine HighEnd Rechner gut auszulasten,und sollte doch gut spielbar sein.
Ich sehe da aber keinen grauen Matsch,im Gegenteil TW3 ist für mich eins der bis dato schönsten Spiele (Artdesign,Stil,Setting zählen auch ).
Und wie gesagt,man weiß schon länger,was man bekommt,ist nicht so,dass CDP von Anfang bis Ende die "Lüge" aufrecht hält.

Aber liegt wohl auch daran,dass für mich Pixel und Technikspielerein zweitrangig sind,wir hatten in den letzten Jahren genug Grafikblender und Einheitsbrei,freue mich einfach,dass mal wieder ein Spiel im Triple A Segment wohl mehr bieten wird.


----------



## Anticrist (9. Mai 2015)

Welcher Skandal? Ich habe kommentarlos einen Link gepostet.

Mich persönlich nerven solche Downgrades. Zumal man hier mal wieder gesehen hat, was technisch möglich wäre, wenn es die dämlichen low-range Konsolen nicht gäbe.
Gäbe es auf dem PC zudem weniger Raubkopierer etc wären Studios auch wieder bereit echte PC Versionen ihrer Spiele zu gestalten, statt sich auf dem kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner zu versteifen und dann zu portieren.


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Mai 2015)

Kusarr schrieb:


> Spiel noch nich draußen und schon n Sammelthread mit fast 100 Seiten
> 
> Scheinbar gehör ich zu den wenigen die nix, aber au gar nix, vom Spiel wissen wollen, und erst recht nicht drüber diskutieren wollen, sondern es ohne jeglichen Spoiler spielen wollen ^^



Dieser Sammelthread knackt noch den Rekord an Beiträgen.  Ich kann es kaum erwarten und deshalb lese ich alle News, die Überraschung ist dann zwar nicht mehr so gross, aber bei der Grösse des Spiels mache ich mir da keine Sorgen.


----------



## Kinguin (9. Mai 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Welcher Skandal? Ich habe kommentarlos einen Link gepostet.
> 
> Mich persönlich nerven solche Downgrades. Zumal man hier mal wieder gesehen hat, was technisch möglich wäre, wenn es die dämlichen low-range Konsolen nicht gäbe.
> Gäbe es auf dem PC zudem weniger Raubkopierer etc wären Studios auch wieder bereit echte PC Versionen ihrer Spiele zu gestalten, statt sich auf dem kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner zu versteifen und dann zu portieren.



Vielleicht auch mal anders herum denken,hätte CDP ein Spiel rausgebracht wie damals im Trailer 2013 auf wie vielen Kisten würde es auf Ultra und 60fps laufen?
Wahrscheinlich nicht mal im SLI Verbund,und dann hätte es auch einen Shitstorm gegeben,weil die Leute wieder nicht kapieren,dass Ultra Settings eben esrst mit zukünftiger Hardware laufen.
PC war Leadplattform (hat ja CDP die meiste Erfahrung) und daher kann man ganz einfach runterskalieren,auf die Konsolen zu portieren ist nun wirklich nicht mehr so schwer wie in der LastGen dank einheitlicher Architektur.


----------



## Nazzy (9. Mai 2015)

Weiß man schon iwas über Preload Möglichkeiten ?


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. Mai 2015)

The Witcher 3 - Zwei Wochen vor Veröffentlichung geleaked - News - GameStar.de


----------



## Cleriker (9. Mai 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Gäbe es auf dem PC zudem weniger Raubkopierer etc wären Studios auch wieder bereit echte PC Versionen ihrer Spiele zu gestalten, statt sich auf dem kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner zu versteifen und dann zu portieren.



Das ist wiedr das Henne-Ei-Prinzip. Hätte hätte Fahrradkette. CDPR meint sie bräuchten GoG um Raubkopien einzuschränken. Ich allerdings habe vor Steam, Origin und Konsorten nie ein gecracktes Spiel gespielt. Das hat sich erst damit geändert und CDPR macht es mir jetzt auch nicht leicht, ihnen noch mein Geld hinterher zu werfen. Wäre ich nicht durch die ersten beiden Teile noch so positiv gestimmt, würde ich jetzt nicht auf die EE von TW3 warten, sondern mich einfach auf der nächsten LAN umhören.



Split99999 schrieb:


> The Witcher 3 - Zwei Wochen vor Veröffentlichung geleaked - News - GameStar.de


Dazu fällt mir echt nichts ein. Was haben die Verkäufer davon und was die Typen, die das streamen?


----------



## WaldemarE (9. Mai 2015)

Ein hoch auf die kack Konsolen The Witcher 3 - Zwei Wochen vor Veröffentlichung geleaked - News - GameStar.de 

Die sollen jetzt einfach das Game Releasen und gut ist ^^


----------



## Cleriker (9. Mai 2015)

Das hat doch mit den Konsolen nichts zu tun! Das liegt an den Verkäufern! Liest du gern Bildzeitung, kann das sein?


----------



## RavionHD (9. Mai 2015)

Hier wird schon gestreamed:
Twitch


----------



## WaldemarE (9. Mai 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Das hat doch mit den Konsolen nichts zu tun! Das liegt an den Verkäufern! Liest du gern Bildzeitung, kann das sein?


Und du kannst wohl nicht um die Ecke denken, kann das sein? 
Wenn die PC Version verkauft werden würde könnte man sie trotzdem nicht spielen da die ersten Versionen ohne exe ausgeliefert werden!


----------



## Cleriker (9. Mai 2015)

Und eine PS4 hat wohl keinen Internetanschluss, um das ebenso blockieren zu können. Frag dich mal warum die es ohne GoG spielen können und wir nicht? Hier ist der Punkt, wo man CDPR den Vorwurf machen sollte!


----------



## Nuallan (9. Mai 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Und wenn du dich sogar über die Nivea Werbung aufregst,Respekt hätte gar nicht die Ausdauer dazu,weil dann muss ich mich ja auch über die Duschdas,Gilette,McDo,BurgerKind usw Werbung aufregen  Könnte ich gar nicht,dafür ist mir das Leben zu schade ^^



Darüber muss ich mich zum Glück gar nicht aufregen, weil ich seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr fernsehe..  Sollte nur ein Beispiel sein. Wenn ich verarscht werde, rege ich mich natürlich auf, sofern mich das Thema interessiert, was beim Witcher definitiv der Fall ist bzw. war. Alles andere wäre für mich bedenklich. 

Ich verstehe deine Einstellung ja, aber zum Glück denken nicht alle Menschen so. Ich will mir gar nicht vorstellen in was für einer Welt wir sonst leben würden. Nörgeln ist nun mal das Einzige, was wir als Kunden noch ausrichten können gegen diese ständige Abzocke und Vera**che. Das Argument "Einfach nicht kaufen!" bringt leider nix mehr, weil die absolute Mehrheit eher wie du denkt und eh alles hinnimmt. Das soll keine Beleidigung oder so sein. Man muss sich halt für eine "Seite" entscheiden, Nörgler oder Schaf. Und so ein Shitstorm kann viel bewirken, siehe Steam und das Thema Mods.


----------



## WaldemarE (9. Mai 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Und eine PS4 hat wohl keinen Internetanschluss, um das ebenso blockieren zu können. Frag dich mal warum die es ohne GoG spielen können und wir nicht? Hier ist der Punkt, wo man CDPR den Vorwurf machen sollte!



Mir gehts ja nicht darum das die Konsolen kacke sind, es geht mir darum das man immer den Bösen PCs vorwirft das bei ihm ja so schnell Raubkopiert wird bzw. das man vorher an die Games kommt. Da sieht man doch das es auf Konsolen schneller und einfacher geht als am PC.


----------



## Kinguin (9. Mai 2015)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Darüber muss ich mich zum Glück gar nicht aufregen, weil ich seit vielen Jahren nicht mehr fernsehe..  Sollte nur ein Beispiel sein. Wenn ich verarscht werde, rege ich mich natürlich auf, sofern mich das Thema interessiert, was beim Witcher definitiv der Fall ist bzw. war. Alles andere wäre für mich bedenklich.
> Ich verstehe deine Einstellung ja, aber zum Glück denken nicht alle Menschen so. Ich will mir gar nicht vorstellen in was für einer Welt wir sonst leben würden. Nörgeln ist nun mal das Einzige, was wir als Kunden noch ausrichten können gegen diese ständige Abzocke und Vera**che. Das Argument "Einfach nicht kaufen!" bringt leider nix mehr, weil die absolute Mehrheit eher wie du denkt und eh alles hinnimmt. Das soll keine Beleidigung oder so sein. Man muss sich halt für eine "Seite" entscheiden, Nörgler oder Schaf. Und so ein Shitstorm kann viel bewirken, siehe Steam und das Thema Mods.



Kritik ? Ja bitte. Sinnloses Geflame oder Stillsitzen bleiben ? Nein danke.
Und es gibt nur Schaf oder Nörgler?
Ich habe mittlerweile echt den Eindruck,dass es für einige in ihrer kunterbunten Welt nur 2 Extreme gibt. 
Btw Nörgler ist für manche im Internet noch nett ausgedrückt.

Ich kann den Ärger etwas ja verstehen,nur muss man das Ganze auch mal insgesamt betrachten.
Marketing ist nunmal ein Teil unseres Systems,so verkauft man und schafft Anreize,erst durch diverse Marketingkampagnen erreicht man eine gewisse Masse.
Ist vielleicht unschön,weil vieles davon nicht der Realität entspricht,das heißt aber auch nicht automatisch,dass die Produkte komplett schlecht sind.
Ich habe auch bereits schon erwähnt,dass Tw3 schon im letzten Jahr echte Gameplaytrailer gezeigt.
Man weiß also ,worauf man sich da einlässt und kann JETZT noch abbestellen.
Hier wird auch keine Lüge aufrecht erhalten wie bei der Nivea Werbung,und daher kann man auch nicht von "Verarsche" reden.

Und wo nehme ich bitte alles hin? Du tust so,als ob ich irgend ein Schaf wäre,was alles konsumiert.
Für mich sieht das Spiel immer noch klasse aus,ich wusste von Anfang an,dass das Spiel nicht den CGI Trailern entsprechen würde.
Das tuen btw nur die wenigsten Spiele,ich frage dich nochmal,hast du die letzten 5-10 Jahre auch immer gesagt,dass man von Spieletrailern verarscht wird?
Ich betrachte das Ganze,wenn das Spiel klasse ist,dann freue ich mich drauf und werde es mir auch kaufen,auch wenn es weniger Pixel hat.
Videospiele sind nämlich Produkte,die sich aus weit mehr zusammensetzen als nur Grafik.

PS: Apfel/Birne der Vergleich mit den SteamMods ....
Und die Mehrheit argumentiert nicht so wie ich oder wie du ,die sehen oft gar nicht diesen Unterschied - Warum?
Ja weil sie eben nicht Trailer und Gameplaysequenzen vergleichen bzw auch keine so große Ahnung von Grafik/Technik haben.


----------



## Anticrist (9. Mai 2015)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Mir gehts ja nicht darum das die Konsolen kacke sind, es geht mir darum das man immer den Bösen PCs vorwirft das bei ihm ja so schnell Raubkopiert wird bzw. das man vorher an die Games kommt. Da sieht man doch das es auf Konsolen schneller und einfacher geht als am PC.



Das sind aber keine Raubkopien sondern ganz normale Laden-Blurays//DVDs... Raubkopien spielen auf den Konsolen überhaupt keine Rolle. Ich kenne nicht einen einzigen Besitzer mit einer gecrackten Konsole .. zu Aufwendig, zu nervig, wenig praktikabel und natürlich das Damoklesschwert des Konsolenbans...
Auf dem PC alles irrelevant


----------



## WaldemarE (9. Mai 2015)

Hab doch gesagt bzw. früher an eine Version kommen [emoji6]


----------



## Lg3 (9. Mai 2015)

Boah krass Waldemar! Wie hast du das mit dem Emoji hinbekommen? Laut Quote ist es [emoji6] , da kommt bei mir aber garnichts 

( sry für OT )


----------



## Rizzard (9. Mai 2015)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Hab doch gesagt bzw. früher an eine Version kommen [emoji6]



Du hast gecrackte PC Versionen mit legal erworbenen Konsolenversionen verglichen, und meinst dann kack Konsolen.
was ergibt das für einen Sinn?


----------



## WaldemarE (9. Mai 2015)

Phuuu ist das anstrengend mit euch heute ^^ ich meine beides! Als PS3 und Xbox 360 noch das Maß der Dinge waren, gab es meist schon 1-2 Wochen vor eigentlichen Release Raubkopien weil sie eben schon so früh im Handel verkauft wurden und die PCler haben in die Röhre geguckt.


----------



## Rizzard (9. Mai 2015)

Tja das haben wir am PC meist Steam und Co zu verdanken.


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Mai 2015)

Gibt es etwa einen neuen The Witcher Film??   Schaut mal hier da wird ein Film auf den 14.5 angegeben. Oder ist das nur der alte Film mit einem neuen Cover?


----------



## FortuneHunter (10. Mai 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Gibt es etwa einen neuen The Witcher Film??   Schaut mal hier da wird ein Film auf den 14.5 angegeben. Oder ist das nur der alte Film mit einem neuen Cover?



Das dürfte der Alte Film mit neuem Cover sein. 

Bei Amazon kann man es besser erkennen, da hier mehr Angaben gemacht wurden: 

Alter Film: Geralt von Riva - Der Hexer: Amazon.de: Michal Zebrowski, Zbigniew Zamachowski, Maciej Kozlowski, Grazyna Wolszczak, Anna Dymna, Andrzej Chyra, Marek Walczewski, Agata Buzek, Andrzej Sapkowski, Gzegorz Ciechowski, Marek Brodzki, Malgorzata Stefaniak,
"Neuer Film": Der Hexer - Geralt von Riva: Amazon.de: Michael Zebrowski, Zbigniew Zamachowski, Maciej Kozlowski, Grazyna Wolszczak, Olaf Lubaszenko, Tomasz Sapryk, Marek Brodzki: DVD & Blu-ray

Da will jemand Kasse machen in Zuge der Spielveröffentlichung.


----------



## tschief_ (11. Mai 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Du willst es nicht verstehen, oder?
> 
> Das was du sagst, von wegen dass es doch egal sei wo ich den eingebe, darauf beziehe ich mich und frage warum es dann auf GoG sein muss und nicht auf the witcher!!! Also exakt das gleiche Argument wie deines, nur eben the witcher homepage und GoG vertauscht. Jetzt kapiert?
> 
> Es spricht eben überhaupt nichts für GoG, darum geht es. Das hätte es nicht gebraucht.



Nunja, grundsätzlich geben sich die zwei Möglichkeiten (thewitcher.com oder gog.com) nicht viel. Im ersten Moment könnte man meinen dass keines einen Vorteil hat. GOG.com hat aber doch einen entscheidenden Vorteil, den man gerne übersieht: Falls du mit der Zeit mehrere Spiele hast die über GOG laufen, müsstest du dich jedesmal auf der entsprechenden Seite (thewitcher.com, Cyberpunk 2077, neuesprojektvoncdpr.com) anmelden und hättest mit der Zeit Accounts auf 5 verschiedenen Seiten für Patches. Das ist mühsam. GoG ist die einfachste Möglichkeit.


----------



## tschief_ (11. Mai 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Die haben aber Gameplaymaterial gezeigt und sollte es gedowngradet sein wäre das eine Frechheit, am 19 wisen wir dann mehr, sollte ich in der gleichen Szene in Ultra Settings zur gleichen Zeit nicht diesselbe Grafik haben hat CDProject alle Sympathien bei mir verspielt.



Da kann ich dir garantieren dass du das nicht haben wirst. Dieser Screenshot ist einige Monate alt (sogar Jährchen wenn ich mich recht entsinne) und in dieser Zeit ändern sich so einige Assets des Spieles. Ich will damit nicht  sagen, dass es schlechter aussehen muss, aber ANDERS - das ganz sicher. Genau gleich ist also nicht möglich.


----------



## WaldemarE (11. Mai 2015)

Der Preload ist gestartet.


----------



## TammerID (11. Mai 2015)

Ui wenn da nun schon der Preload startet, wird es Zeit für mich das Spiel zu kaufen


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Mai 2015)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Der Preload ist gestartet.



Bei mir auch, habe es mit GOG Galaxy gestartet und mal sehen wie lange es dauert die 26GB herunterzuladen.


----------



## WaldemarE (11. Mai 2015)

Und ich kann es noch nicht sitze noch bei der Umschulung arrggg


----------



## Ruptet (11. Mai 2015)

Ich spiele ja grade wieder den ersten und bin fasziniert, was für ein Spiel ! Und das für derzeit 1,19€  Kein 60€ Titel hält mich so gebannt über 20 Stunden und es geht noch eine ganze Weile weiter.

Nochmal eine kleine Erinnerung : Heute um 19Uhr endet das Steam Angebot für The Witcher 1 und 2 für zusammen 4,18€ (1 - 1,19€ / 2 - 2,99)
Also der dritte kann erstmal warten


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Mai 2015)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Der Preload ist gestartet.





WaldemarE schrieb:


> Und ich kann es noch nicht sitze noch bei der Umschulung arrggg



Und ich dachte du hättest den Preload schon gestartet???


----------



## WaldemarE (11. Mai 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und ich dachte du hättest den Preload schon gestartet???


Infos aus anderen Foren


----------



## tschief_ (11. Mai 2015)

Zusätzliche Info: Es ist noch nichts offiziell. Gemäss offiziellem Forum könnte es auch sein serverseitiger Fehler sein, da nur GOG Galaxy den Preload erlaubt aktuell. Eine offizielle Aussage ist noch offen.


----------



## WaldemarE (11. Mai 2015)

Vermute mal das GoG so versucht das jeder den Client lädt ^^


----------



## tschief_ (11. Mai 2015)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Vermute mal das GoG so versucht das jeder den Client lädt ^^



Könnte ich mir auch vorstellen. Und in 3 Tagen können dann alle anderen PreLoaden *lach*


----------



## orca113 (11. Mai 2015)

Am liebsten hätte ich es sofort aber dadurch das ich meine Zeit in den nächsten Wochen für eine Hausarbeit benötige werde ich warten und es mir erst später bei GOG bestellen. bzw dort kaufen.

Egal ob Client Galaxy oder nicht.


----------



## BabaYaga (11. Mai 2015)

Herrje da hat man ne Woche Urlaub und dann erscheint das Spiel nächste Woche falksdjfkljadskjf


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1Mio Vorbestellungen und CDPR sagt auf FB Danke dazu, aber es gab doch mal einen Artikel dazu oder sind die 1Mio Vorbestellungen erst jetzt zustande gekommen?


----------



## Valdasaar (11. Mai 2015)

Bekommt man die Vorbesteller Boni bei GoG auch dann wenn man das Spiel mit einer Nvidia Karte bekommen hat?


----------



## Cleriker (12. Mai 2015)

Hast du denn das Spiel vorbestellt? Oder einfach nur eine Karte gekauft?


----------



## MfDoom (12. Mai 2015)

Ja bekommt man


----------



## Cleriker (12. Mai 2015)

Warum nennt es sich dann Vorbestell-Boni?


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Mai 2015)

Es gibt imho keine Vorbestellboni.


----------



## WaldemarE (12. Mai 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Warum nennt es sich dann Vorbestell-Boni?



Es gibt bei der GoG-Version keine Vorbesteller-Boni die bekommst du immer wenn du es bei ihnen Kaufst


----------



## ryzen1 (12. Mai 2015)

Hier gibts das erste Xbox One Gamplay Material. (Diesmal wahrscheinlich kein PC Gameplay ^^)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGG9yXmRCyQ

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Xbox One gameplay - High quality stream - Gamersyde

Laut Youtube Titel "(1080p/dynamic scaling)".
Anscheinend hat man wohl doch die 1080p erreicht. Wenn auch mit dynamischer Auflösung. 
Wohl auf Drang von MS 

edit: https://twitter.com/Marcin360/status/597821592589185024


----------



## Anticrist (12. Mai 2015)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Hier gibts das erste Xbox One Gamplay Material. (Diesmal wahrscheinlich kein PC Gameplay ^^)
> 
> 
> edit: https://twitter.com/Marcin360/status/597821592589185024



was ne Grafik 
Physik scheint auch ganz toll zu werden, wenn Köpfe bergauf rollen 

Na mal abwarten, habe ja immernoch die leise Hoffnung das es auf dem PC besser aussieht (ich weiß, ich bin ein naiver Idiot)


----------



## WaldemarE (12. Mai 2015)

Hier noch ein schönes Preview https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBWcRGWOTUQ


----------



## Deimos (12. Mai 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> was ne Grafik
> 
> Na mal abwarten, habe ja immernoch die leise Hoffnung das es auf dem PC besser aussieht (ich weiß, ich bin ein naiver Idiot)


Die Beleuchtung gefällt mir eigentlich nicht schlecht.
Deiner Hoffnung schliesse ich mich aber an, ohne wirklich grosse Erwartungen zu haben.

Und gehts nur mir so, oder wirkt das Kampfsystem weniger "flüssig" als im 2. Teil bzw. unrealistischer / actionreicher?


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Mai 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Na mal abwarten, habe ja immernoch die leise Hoffnung das es auf dem PC besser aussieht (ich weiß, ich bin ein naiver Idiot)



Ja das bist du, aber aus ganz anderen Gründen...


----------



## Kinguin (12. Mai 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> was ne Grafik
> Physik scheint auch ganz toll zu werden, wenn Köpfe bergauf rollen
> Na mal abwarten, habe ja immernoch die leise Hoffnung das es auf dem PC besser aussieht (ich weiß, ich bin ein naiver Idiot)



Kannst du mir bitte mal ein Spiel nennen, dass mit der Größenordnung besser aussieht ?
Bin neugierig, ich finde es sieht fantastisch aus (auch durch den Stil selbst).
Zu den Köpfen ^^ :
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - "Die Köpfe fliegen, weil wir fliegende Köpfe mögen"

PS: Frage mich, warum du dir 2 Titan X anschaffst, wenn du befürchtet, dass es nicht besser aussieht


----------



## orca113 (12. Mai 2015)

Weiß gar nicht warum man so eine Angst hat das die Grafik "schlecht" werden wird in der PC Version.

Mal im Ernst, schafft ein Hype um Spiel oder Grafik eines selbigen und die Spekulationen darum, nicht irgendwelche Erwartungen herbei, die irgendwann gar nicht mehr erfüllt werden können?

Jetzt mal ehrlich. TW 2 ist von 2011 und ich habe es vor kurzem nochmal angefangen und durchgespielt und war überrascht wie hübsch es eigentlich mit meiner aktuellen Hardware ist. Also wenn TW 3 mindestens genauso hübsch ist. Freue ich mich.


----------



## Deimos (12. Mai 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst, schafft ein Hype um Spiel oder Grafik eines selbigen und die Spekulationen darum, nicht irgendwelche Erwartungen herbei, die irgendwann gar nicht mehr erfüllt werden können?


Ganz offensichtlich. Nur, dass manche der Meinung sind, das sei die Schuld derer, die die Erwartungen haben und nicht derer, die sie geweckt haben.
Mal schauen, wies auf dem PC sein wird.



orca113 schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ehrlich. TW 2 ist von 2011 und ich habe es vor kurzem nochmal angefangen und durchgespielt und war überrascht wie hübsch es eigentlich mit meiner aktuellen Hardware ist. Also wenn TW 3 mindestens genauso hübsch ist. Freue ich mich.


TW2 sieht nach wie vor Bombe aus, spiele es gerade auch nochmals durch. Hat imo aber nichts mit der Grafik von W3 zu tun. 
Wenn Gameplay-Versprechungen gemacht werden und diese nicht eingehalten werden, ist jeder sauer. Wenn Grafik gezeigt wird und diese die Versprechungen nicht erfüllt (was auf dem PC freilich unklar ist) und man sich ärgert, ist man ein Idiot?


----------



## turbosnake (12. Mai 2015)

Wir wissen nur bis jetzt nicht wie die Grafik wirklich aussieht.


----------



## Kinguin (12. Mai 2015)

Deimos schrieb:


> Wenn Grafik gezeigt wird und diese die Versprechungen nicht erfüllt (was auf dem PC freilich unklar ist), ist man ein Idiot, wenn einen das ärgert?



Gegenfrage : Hat man sich auch die letzten 5-10+ Jahre darüber aufgeregt ? Finde es komisch,Ersttrailer waren schon immer geschönt,nur irgendwie macht man seit einem Jahr ein Fass auf deswegen.


----------



## Nazzy (12. Mai 2015)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Hier noch ein schönes Preview https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OBWcRGWOTUQ



nice,nice..., nur der Typ nervt etwas 

Für die Xbox sieht das doch grösstenteils "klasse" aus. Auf dem PC wird es dann wahrscheinlich nochmal etwas besser aussehen


----------



## Deimos (12. Mai 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wir wissen nur bis jetzt nicht wie die Grafik wirklich aussieht.


Darum auch der Einschub in Klammern. ^^
Davon abgesehen: jedes Fitzelchen des Spiels wird auseinander genommen, bis ins Kleinste analysiert und Hoffnungen und Befürchtungen geäussert. Kaum wird das bei der Grafik gemacht, wird man dumm angemacht und - selbst wenns ein Artikel zur Grafik ist - darauf verwiesen, dass Gameplay sowieso viel wichtiger sei. Gameplay und Grafik waren und sind keine sich ausschliessende Gegensätze; im Gegenteil. Bei W3 darf man sich auf gute Grafik freuen denke ich. Ob sie so gut wird, wie immer wieder kolportiert wurde, wird sich zeigen.



Kinguin schrieb:


> Gegenfrage : Hat man sich auch die letzten 5-10+ Jahre darüber aufgeregt ? Finde es komisch,Ersttrailer waren schon immer geschönt,nur irgendwie macht man seit einem Jahr ein Fass auf deswegen.


Eindeutig ja. Gothic 3 sei als Beispiel genannt oder, wenn wir über 10 Jahre hinaus gehen wollen, Daikatana. Games werden nebst der Akkustik ausschliesslich visuell wahrgenommen und sollte der Grafik nicht die Wichtigkeit absprechen, nur weil es Spiele gibt, die ihren Erfolg alleine auf Technik bauen wollten - gerade auf einer technikaffinen PC-Seite.

Dass sich in Zeiten von Social Media und Co. alles rasant verbreitet, aufgebauscht und völlig über die Stränge geschlagen wird, ist ja nicht wirklich ein Phänomen, dass ausschliesslich Spielegrafik betrifft.


----------



## orca113 (12. Mai 2015)

> Wenn Grafik gezeigt wird und diese die Versprechungen nicht erfüllt (was auf dem PC freilich unklar ist) und man sich ärgert, ist man ein Idiot?



Was denn?! Ich habe dich doch jetzt gar nicht angegriffen?

Wollte nur damit ausdrücken das man erst mal abwarten soll ohne sich jetzt verrückt zu machen wegen der Grafik eines Spiels das noch gar nicht erschienen ist. Schon gar nicht sollte man schwarz sehen.


----------



## Anticrist (12. Mai 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja das bist du, aber aus ganz anderen Gründen...



Menschen anderer Meinung als Naiv zu bezeichnen ist immer ein Zeichen mangelndes Intellekts oder fehlender geistiger Reife...
Hast du auch ein Argument oder wolltest du nur mal Offtopic pöbeln?



> PS: Frage mich, warum du dir 2 Titan X anschaffst, wenn du befürchtet, dass es nicht besser aussieht



Wie kommst du darauf,  das ich die nur für TW3 gekaut habe? 



> Für die Xbox sieht das doch grösstenteils "klasse" aus. Auf dem PC wird es dann wahrscheinlich nochmal etwas besser aussehen



Ich habe noch Hoffnung...


----------



## Kyuss89 (12. Mai 2015)

Immer langsam mit den jungen Pferden. Nächste Woche können wir sagen wie gut das Spiel wirklich aussieht 

Ich freu mich drauf, da ich es z.B. vermieden habe mir Novigrad anzuschauen, bin sehr gespannt!


----------



## Deimos (12. Mai 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Was denn?! Ich habe dich doch jetzt gar nicht angegriffen?


Ach nein, das war doch nur eine Anspielung auf die Anfeindung über deinem Post.^^


----------



## Nazzy (12. Mai 2015)

jau, die ersten Wertungen sind allesamt " bombastisch". 
Was anderes habe ich auch nicht erwartet


----------



## Woiferl94 (12. Mai 2015)

Auch nett zum ansehen The Witcher 3: Talk-Review-Runde mit vielen Spielszenen - kaum Spoiler


----------



## Anticrist (12. Mai 2015)

Das Spiel fährt sehr gute Wertungen ein, überall wird aber die überfrachtete Maussteuerung sowie die konsolige Menüführung moniert.... tolle Nummer
Aber CDPR darf das, trotz "Leadplattform" PC


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Mai 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Das Spiel fährt sehr gute Wertungen ein, überall wird aber die überfrachtete Maussteuerung sowie die konsolige Menüführung moniert.... tolle Nummer
> Aber CDPR darf das, trotz "Leadplattform" PC


Dann spiels halt nicht.


----------



## Woiferl94 (12. Mai 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Das Spiel fährt sehr gute Wertungen ein, überall wird aber die überfrachtete Maussteuerung sowie die konsolige Menüführung moniert.... tolle Nummer
> Aber CDPR darf das, trotz "Leadplattform" PC



Ich dachte es gibt noch keine Reviews von der PC Version ?


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Mai 2015)

Erste Reviews sind da, nur PS4 bisher wies scheint (ich sammle die dann in Post #2):

Gamepro - 92/100

PCGames - 90/100

Gameswelt - 10/10

Gamespot - 10/10

IGN - 9.3/10


----------



## Lios Nudin (12. Mai 2015)

Die drei schlimmsten Dinge an The Witcher 3 - Das nervt am Rollenspiel-Monstrum

Die drei besten Dinge an The Witcher 3 - Das macht das Hexer-Rollenspiel herausragend   

The Witcher 3 - Fazit - Das sagt der Tester zum Mega-Rollenspiel   

The Witcher 3 - Sex, Gewalt & Story: Ein Spiel für Erwachsene?


----------



## turbosnake (12. Mai 2015)

Die Entwicklung war auch in den ersten beiden Teilen nicht wirklich stark, aber das liegt auch etwas an der vorhandenen Welt.

Schade das er nicht genauer wird als er die Steuerung als überladen bezeichnet, so kann ich mir nicht wirklich vorstellen was er damit meint.


----------



## Deimos (12. Mai 2015)

Nazzy schrieb:


> jau, die ersten Wertungen sind allesamt " bombastisch".
> Was anderes habe ich auch nicht erwartet


Habe mir nun auch einige Tests durchgelesen und bin guter Dinge; teilweise verfallen die Tester regelrecht ins Schwärmen.

Gespannt bin ich auf die Charakterentwicklung. Etwas stutzig hat mich gemacht, dass Geralt jeweils fix 2000 Erfahrungspunkte für einen Levelaufstieg benötigt. Bin mir noch nicht ganz im Klaren darüber, wie sich das auswirken wird.

EDIT


Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Die drei schlimmsten Dinge an The Witcher 3 - Das nervt am Rollenspiel-Monstrum


Wird hier ja eig ganz schön dargelegt. Schade, da hätte ich mir ein wenig mehr Komplexität gewünscht. War aber auch noch nie der Glanzpunkt der Witcher-Reihe (bzw. war im zweiten Teil schon schwächer als im ersten) und ist verkraftbar, wenn der Rest passt.


----------



## TammerID (12. Mai 2015)

Ich bin erstaunt was für Wertungen die PS4 Version hier einfährt.
Da können wir nur hoffen, das es zu keinen großen Problemen beim Release auf dem PC kommt. 

Aber am meisten freue ich mich auf das rumgeheule im Forum wenn es mal nicht so läuft wie man es sich wünscht


----------



## Nazzy (12. Mai 2015)

TammerID schrieb:


> Ich bin erstaunt was für Wertungen die PS4 Version hier einfährt.
> Da können wir nur hoffen, das es zu keinen großen Problemen beim Release auf dem PC kommt.
> 
> Aber am meisten freue ich mich auf das rumgeheule im Forum wenn es mal nicht so läuft wie man es sich wünscht



Ich hoffe, dass sie die fps Probleme noch in den Griff bekommen @ ps4

würde mich tierisch nerven........


----------



## orca113 (12. Mai 2015)

Deimos schrieb:


> Ach nein, das war doch nur eine Anspielung auf die Anfeindung über deinem Post.^^



Ok jetzt habe ich es auch kapiert 

Lasst uns alle nächste Woche abwarten und uns über das Game freuen das hoffentlich sauber läuft.


----------



## RavionHD (12. Mai 2015)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, dass sie die fps Probleme noch in den Griff bekommen @ ps4
> 
> würde mich tierisch nerven........



Kann Dir als PC Spieler doch egal sein.

Laut Gamepro ist die Grafik schon sehr deutlich hinter der PC Version, vor Allem die Anzahl der NPC's wurden stark reduziert, vermutlich um die CPU nicht zu überlasten und nur 15-20 Frames zu haben.


----------



## Kinguin (12. Mai 2015)

So habe mir noch paar Reviews durchgelese,in den Kritikpunkten scheint man sich ja doch recht einig zu sein,einmal wäre da die Balance.
Und dann eben die Charakterentwicklung.
Die Balance würde mir am meisten Sorgen machen,dass man schnell zu übermächtig wird,aber vielleicht helfen da die Schwierigkeitsgrade aus.
Die fehlende Charakterentwicklung kann ich verschmerzen,sie ist eigentlich sogar logisch,und daher kein Kritikpunkt für mich.
Ansonsten scheint man sich recht einig zu sein,dass die Charaktere sowie die Handlung gut sind,und auch das OpenWorld gut umgesetzt wurde.
Hier möchte ich mir aber selbst ein Bild machen. 

Bisher wurde ja nur die Ps4 Version getestet,da soll aber das Aufpoppen der NPCs stören,soweit ich weiß,hat das aber Heiko auch schon bei der GS Preview kritisiert.
Sonst ist die ja auch schon richtig hübsch ,auch wenn die PC Version etwas schicker ist und eben auch die bessere Bildqualität sowie mehr FPS hat.(zumindest laut den GS/GP Testern,welche wohl als einzige Tester die PC Version damals testen konnten)
Grade bei Massenkämpfen im letzten Drittel soll die PS4 einknicken,aber an einem HighEnd PC hat man ja genug Mehrpower.
Bin auf die Benchmarks gespannt,denke aber das Spiel wurde gut optimiert.
Bugs gab es auch nur wenige,auch eine gute Info,freue mich also insgesamt drauf,aber hätte mir das Spiel wohl so oder so gekauft außer es wäre ein Bugfest gewesen. ^^
19.Mai +Pfingstferien ihr könnt kommen


----------



## FortuneHunter (12. Mai 2015)

Was mir an der Charakterentwicklung sehr gut gefällt: Man erhält die Erfahrungspunkte fast ausschließlich durch Quests ... dauergrinden fällt somit zum Glück schon mal flach.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Mai 2015)

Das mit dem mehreren Enden und der negativen Kritik finde ich merkwürdig, da das bei weitem nicht das erste Spiel mit sowas ist.
Und bei Dishonored kann ich mich an so eine Kritik nicht erinnern.


----------



## WaldemarE (12. Mai 2015)

Oh man wenn ich die Review-Videos so ansehe weiß ich jetzt schon das ich nur The Witcher 3 zocken werde dieses Jahr da ich 1. Ein Mensch bin der bei solchen Games alles komplettieren will (wie bei Red Dead Redemption, Tomb Raider, Darksiders 1+2) und zweitens alle Endings sehen will (in allen 36 Variationen). Aber naja etwas positives hat es ja, ich werde das Jahr wohl kein Geld mehr für Games ausgeben (bis auf StarCraft)  da ich nach  dem Witcher erstmal Project Cars und GTA 5 Zocken muss.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Mai 2015)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Oh man wenn ich die Review-Videos so ansehe weiß ich jetzt schon das ich nur The Witcher 3 zocken werde dieses Jahr da ich 1. Ein Mensch bin der bei solchen Games alles komplettieren will (wie bei Red Dead Redemption, Tomb Raider, Darksiders 1+2) und zweitens alle Endings sehen will (in allen 36 Variationen). Aber naja etwas positives hat es ja, ich werde das Jahr wohl kein Geld mehr für Games ausgeben (bis auf StarCraft)  da ich nach  dem Witcher erstmal Project Cars und GTA 5 Zocken muss.



Sieht bei mir anders aus.^^ Bis September muss der erste Durchlauf fertig sein dann kommt Mad Max raus, das muss (als Fan) auf jedenfall gespielt werden.


----------



## Rizzard (13. Mai 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Grade bei Massenkämpfen im letzten Drittel soll die PS4 einknicken,aber an einem HighEnd PC hat man ja genug Mehrpower.
> Bin auf die Benchmarks gespannt,denke aber das Spiel wurde gut optimiert.



Der Day1 Patch wird evtl bisschen was richten können, aber richtig flüssig wird das auf der Konsole nicht werden. Ich denke dafür bietet TW3 einfach zuviel (Größe, viele NPCs usw).

Schade das ich damals nicht bei Gamesware bestellt habe. Die haben angeblich gestern teils mit der Auslieferung begonnen.


----------



## orca113 (13. Mai 2015)

Bekommt man bei GOG diesen Rabatt für jedes Witcher Spiel das man bei denen in der Bibliothek hat auch nach Release vom Witcher noch oder war der an eine Vorbestellung geknüpft?


----------



## tschief_ (13. Mai 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Das Spiel fährt sehr gute Wertungen ein, überall wird aber die überfrachtete Maussteuerung sowie die konsolige Menüführung moniert.... tolle Nummer
> Aber CDPR darf das, trotz "Leadplattform" PC



Da noch keine einzige PC-Version getestet wurde (Aka Tests einer PC-Version veröffentlicht wurden) macht dich deine Aussage mit der überfrachteten Maussteuerung nicht unbedingt Sinn. Sorry :-/


----------



## WaldemarE (13. Mai 2015)

Das sind vermutlich die Bilder von der PC-Version
https://scontent-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/h...7_10152934659359331_3113906274115668481_o.jpg
https://scontent-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/h...70_1597633747146832_8508852932012121520_o.jpg
https://scontent-lhr.xx.fbcdn.net/h...6_10152937396249331_8319207375420363857_o.jpg
https://scontent-fra.xx.fbcdn.net/h...61_1596112360632304_3295004311278749574_o.jpg


----------



## Nazzy (13. Mai 2015)

The Witcher 3 - Illegale Version im Umlauf, Entwickler appellieren an »Raubkopierer« - News - GameStar.de

da kann er lange reden, dass wird nix bringen


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Mai 2015)

Hachja. Da hab ich überlegt, dass ich das Spiel so lange im Regal stehen lasse, bis meine Wunschhardware (14nm) auf dem Markt ist... aber ich kann es nicht. 
Das wird harte Arbeit für die alte 6970 und den uralten Phenom II


----------



## orca113 (13. Mai 2015)

tschief_ schrieb:


> Da noch keine einzige PC-Version getestet wurde (Aka Tests einer PC-Version veröffentlicht wurden) macht dich deine Aussage mit der überfrachteten Maussteuerung nicht unbedingt Sinn. Sorry :-/



Ja aber so was ähnlich wurde auch gesagt als damals Oblivion kam. Dort wurde auch Konsoliges Menü usw. bemängelt.


----------



## turbosnake (13. Mai 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Das wird harte Arbeit für die alte 6970 und den uralten Phenom II


Meine 6950 wird sich auch freuen.


----------



## Invisiblo (13. Mai 2015)

Bin ich der einzige, der sich absichtlich keinen einzigen Schnipsel zu Witcher 3 ansieht und keine einzige News liest?  

Gemessen an den Überschriften und der Frequenz der Newsmeldungen bekomme ich aber langsam das Gefühl, dass die Presse ein bisschen eskaliert.


----------



## MfDoom (13. Mai 2015)

So funktioniert halt Werbung in Zeiten von Adblock 

Mich haben die ganzen Reviews ehrlich gesagt ein wenig ernüchtert, ich hoffe es wird nicht zu repetitiv und zu Actionbasiert. Beim Test von Gamona kann man ja einiges zwischen den Zeilen herauslesen.


----------



## Cleriker (13. Mai 2015)

Invisiblo,
ja, hier wohl schon. Ich selbst gucke eigentlich auch nur die Kommentare und die geposteten Bilder hier. Videos, oder reviews lasse ich weg.
Will ja nicht noch voreingenommener ran gehen als so schon (GoG).


----------



## Lios Nudin (13. Mai 2015)

Noch ein paar Infos, u.a. von der GOG-Homepage:



*"Hinweis zur Sprachversion: *Der Preload  enthält Untertitel und Texte (Interface) für alle Sprachen und die  komplette englische Sprachausgabe. Sobald das Spiel veröffentlicht  wurde, kannst du dir ein ca. 3GB großes Paket mit den Sprachdateien  deiner Wahl herunterladen." 
 

Am 19.Mai um 1:00am können wir loslegen 
 

*"Der vollständige Soundtrack* steht ebenfalls heute schon zum Download zur Verfügung." 


Ich habe den *Witcher 3: Wild Hunt, The - Expansion Pass* bereits bestellt und als Datum der Veröffentlichung wird der 30.10.2015 genannt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Mai 2015)

4players.de wertet ebenfalls 90/100.
(DA:I bekam da übrigens 59% )


----------



## Kinguin (13. Mai 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> 4players.de wertet ebenfalls 90/100.
> (DA:I bekam da übrigens 59% )



Steinigt mich,aber ich finde die Wertung passender für DA:I als die 90er Wertungen von einigen anderen Magazinen.
Sicher weiß ich natürlich auch noch nicht,ob TW3 9 von 10 verdient,aber DA:I war für mich persönlich Mittelmaß,und in der Skala wäre das 6 von 10.
Wobei auf Zahlenwertungen sollte man nicht soviel geben,4players nannte ja die Gründe für die Abwertung.
DA:I hat bestimmt genug Leuten auch gefallen,gab da eben 2 Lager.

Bin überrascht,dass TW3 so gut ankommt,freue mich drauf bald selbst loszulegen.
Wenn Story und OpenWorld wirklich so gut miteinander verknüpft sind,dann legt CDP die Messlatte verdammt hoch.


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Mai 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Steinigt mich,aber ich finde die Wertung passender für DA:I als die 90er Wertungen von einigen anderen Magazinen.
> Sicher weiß ich natürlich auch noch nicht,ob TW3 9 von 10 verdient,aber DA:I war für mich persönlich Mittelmaß,und in der Skala wäre das 6 von 10.
> Wobei auf Zahlenwertungen sollte man nicht soviel geben,4players nannte ja die Gründe für die Abwertung.
> DA:I hat bestimmt genug Leuten auch gefallen,gab da eben 2 Lager.
> ...


  In der Einleitung von 4players wird auch Skyrim als Beispiel für ein lebendiges Open World-Spiel gelobt und Bethesda als gutes Vorbild für die Vereinigung von Welt und Story als quasi-Nachfolger von Bioware genannt...


----------



## Rizzard (13. Mai 2015)

Das mit den 4P Tests ist so eine Sache.
Ich verstehe die Kritikpunkte von damals bei DA:I aber gleich eine 50er Wertung?
Eine solche Wertung bekommt heute ein Railshooter wie das Rambo Game und dergleichen.

Dann kommt ein Spiel wie TW3 und bumm....90er Wertung.
MUSS ja gut sein, wenn DA:I so abgestraft wurde.
Ich finde 4P hat zu oft diese Extreme. Es wäre wohl besser die Jungs würden auf Punkte verzichten, so wie Eurogamer und Co.


----------



## Kinguin (13. Mai 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> In der Einleitung von 4players wird auch Skyrim als Beispiel für ein lebendiges Open World-Spiel gelobt und Bethesda als gutes Vorbild für die Vereinigung von Welt und Story als quasi-Nachfolger von Bioware als Vorbild genannt...




Das finde ich aber nicht,in der Einleitung zu dem Test steht doch nur,ob es Bioware gelingt ihre Stärken mit denen von Skyrim zu kombinieren.
Kannst du das mal so als Abschnitt bitte rauszitieren? ^^
4players erwähnt sogar im Fazit,dass sich Bioware verrannt hat - statt auf ihre Stärken zusetzen,orientieren sie sich an der Konkurrenz,und können daher weder dem einen noch dem anderen gerecht werden.

Wenn das aber wirklich da so drin steht ,irgendwo in den Zwischenseiten,ist das natürlich Quark.
Habe allerdings schon damals nicht die Wertung von Skyrim verstanden,also die 90 von 4players, aber auch von anderen Magazinen. 



Rizzard schrieb:


> Es wäre wohl besser die Jungs würden auf Punkte verzichten, so wie Eurogamer und Co.



Nun die Skala wird eben halt voll ausgenutzt,5 ist eigentlich grade noch ok,und bedeutet nicht gleich Schund.^^
Aber ja ich wäre auch dafür,aber generell auf Punkte verzichten oder eben die Skala 1-10 komplett nutzen. (wieso überhaupt in 100 ? )
Man muss aber dazu sagen,dass sie mit manchen Wertungen schon "richtig" lagen,zb DA2,das bekam auch sehr gute Wertungen,4players war glaub ich einer der wenigen,die nur 70 vergaben und das passte viel eher zu den Usermeinungen.
Aber wie gesagt Zahlen sind so eine Sache.


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Mai 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Das finde ich aber nicht,in der Einleitung zu dem Test steht doch nur,ob es Bioware gelingt ihre Stärken mit denen von Skyrim zu kombinieren.
> Kannst du das mal so als Abschnitt bitte rauszitieren? ^^


Diesen Abschnitt meinte ich sinngemäß:


> *Das neue Vorbild: Bethesda*
> 
> CD Project RED ist in diesem Vergleich noch ein junges, aber durchaus etabliertes und erfolgreiches Studio auf der Rollenspielbühne. Und wem wollten die Polen als Rollenspiel-Entwickler immer nacheifern? BioWare. Das war 2007 natürlich genauso ehrenwert wie clever, aber schien im Dezember 2014 fast wie ein böses Omen. Zu dieser Zeit lief die PR-Maschinerie für den Hexer zwar schon auf Hochtouren, aber es kamen Gerüchte auf, dass The Witcher 3 ein "unfertiger Grafikblender" sei. Und manche Videos ließen den Verdacht aufkommen, dass dieser Hexer vor allem spektakuläre Arenagefechte austragen
> wird. Im Dezember folgte dann die erneute dreimonatige Verschiebung des Abenteuers. Hatten sich die Polen übernommen? Oder wollte man vielleicht auch die damals aufkeimende Kritik an Dragon Age in die Verbesserungen einfließen lassen?
> ...


 Joa. Aus Skyrim ist mir ungelogen kein einziger NPC oder dessen Geschichte im Gedächtnis, und ich habe praktisch jeden Quadratmeter des Spiels abgegrast.


----------



## Zybba (13. Mai 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Joa. Aus Skyrim ist mir ungelogen kein einziger NPC oder dessen Geschichte im Gedächtnis, und ich habe praktisch jeden Quadratmeter des Spiels abgegrast.


Anscheinend griff die im Zitat erwähnte Sogwirkung bei dir dann ja doch.

An viele NPCs erinnere ich mich auch nicht.
Toll waren viele der absurden Quests dennoch.


----------



## Kinguin (13. Mai 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Diesen Abschnitt meinte ich sinngemäß:
> 
> Joa. Aus Skyrim ist mir ungelogen kein einziger NPC oder dessen Geschichte im Gedächtnis, und ich habe praktisch jeden Quadratmeter des Spiels abgegrast.



Achso aus dem TW3 Test,dachte in dem DA:I Test steht das ^^.
Danke ok das ist natürlich Quatsch,Skyrim war riesig, aber die Handlung sowie die Charaktere hatten soviel Tiefe wie ein Babyplantschbecken 
Eigentlich gibt die Lore von TES recht viel her,aber das erfährt man halt nebenbei und ist in der Handlung  selbst nicht großartig vorhanden


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Mai 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Anscheinend griff die im Zitat erwähnte Sogwirkung bei dir dann ja doch.
> 
> An viele NPCs erinnere ich mich auch nicht.
> Toll waren viele der absurden Quests dennoch.


Die Sogwirkung kam für mich nicht von der Spielwelt, sondern vom Aufleveln und Ausrüstung verbessern. Als ich die coolsten Gegenstände hatte, war der Reiz verloren. Der 100ste Dungeon und der 200ste generische Auftrag, in dessen Zuge man ein dutzend lächerlich schwache Gegner zu erlegen hatte, haben dann einfach nicht mehr gezogen.


----------



## bath92 (13. Mai 2015)

Kann mir jemand erklären wie ich die ersten beiden Teile der Witcher-Reihe auf GOG.com registrieren kann, um die 27% Rabatt beim Kauf von Witcher 3 zu bekommen?


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Mai 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Joa. Aus Skyrim ist mir ungelogen kein einziger NPC oder dessen Geschichte im Gedächtnis, und ich habe praktisch jeden Quadratmeter des Spiels abgegrast.



Das stimmt, da bot selbst Oblivion mehr NPCs die mir in Erinnerung geblieben sind, nicht zuletzt Lucien Lachance von der DB. Aber nun gut, Skyrim ist was Quests angeht sowieso äußerst schwach gewesen, dafür war die Welt und deren Gestaltung gegenüber Oblivion "besser".



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Die Sogwirkung kam für mich nicht von der Spielwelt, sondern vom Aufleveln und Ausrüstung verbessern. Als ich die coolsten Gegenstände hatte, war der Reiz verloren. Der 100ste Dungeon und der 200ste generische Auftrag, in dessen Zuge man ein dutzend lächerlich schwache Gegner zu erlegen hatte, haben dann einfach nicht mehr gezogen.



War bei mir nicht anders, wenn man dann einmal das perfekte Rüstungsset mit Verzauberungen hatte gabs sogut wie nichts mehr was einen noch motivieren konnte in die 12.000 Höhle, Ruine, Burg zu rennen.


----------



## Deimos (13. Mai 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Die Sogwirkung kam für mich nicht von der Spielwelt, sondern vom Aufleveln und Ausrüstung verbessern. Als ich die coolsten Gegenstände hatte, war der Reiz verloren.


Dito. Das Spiel hat mir aber bis dahin 150 Stunden Vergnügen geboten. Bei aller Kritik, die Skyrim als storyschwaches Machwerk verdient, erfüllt das meine Erwartungen absolut.


----------



## WaldemarE (13. Mai 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KNVOTMx9oyA&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Kinguin (13. Mai 2015)

Mal eine Frage,vielleicht habe ich das überlesen bei den Tests,aber wenn man sich überwiegend auf die Mainstory konzentriert,wie lange dauert das Spiel dann?
Mir ist klar,dass ich auch Nebenquests machen/abseits herumlaufen werden,einfach weil die Welt so liebevoll umgesetzt wurde.^^


----------



## RavionHD (13. Mai 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage,vielleicht habe ich das überlesen bei den Tests,aber wenn man sich überwiegend auf die Mainstory konzentriert,wie lange dauert das Spiel dann?
> Mir ist klar,dass ich auch Nebenquests machen/abseits herumlaufen werden,einfach weil die Welt so liebevoll umgesetzt wurde.^^



50 bis 60 Stunden (angeblich).

Aber in einem RPG nur Mainquests zu machen macht keinen Sinn, das ist ja nicht der Sinn eines RPG's (finde ich).


----------



## WaldemarE (13. Mai 2015)

Also der beste Speedrun soll 25 Std gedauert haben, ich meine irgendwo gelesen/gehört zuhaben das ein normaler duchgang irgendwas mit 40-60Std gedauert haben soll.


----------



## Kinguin (13. Mai 2015)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Also der beste Speedrun soll 25 Std gedauert haben, ich meine irgendwo gelesen/gehört zuhaben das ein normaler duchgang irgendwas mit 40-60Std gedauert haben soll.



Alles klar danke dir ^^,habe nur Spielzeiten von 80h oder sogar mehr gelesen,aber das kann nicht sein für die Mainstory.

Werde wohl länger brauchen, die Welt erkunden muss auch sein ,aber werde mich auch nicht mit jeder xten Nebenquest beschäftigen.
Auch wenn es sich dabei nicht um stupide Sammelquests handelt,laut den Reviews soll man doch ziemlich überschüttet werden (nicht jede soll sich lohnen) und daher möchte ich mich anfangs schon eher auf die Haupthandlung konzentrieren,die macht bei TW einfach den Kern aus.
Immerhin habe ich auch gerne die Romane gelesen und da will ich auch sehen, wie man hier das Videospiel TW zu Ende bringt.
Aber allein durch die 3 Enden sowie die Auswirkungen der eigenen Handlungen,werde ich das Spiel wohl bestimmt ein 2.mal durchspielen


----------



## Rizzard (14. Mai 2015)

50h Hauptquest, ist echt ne Nummer.
Bei der Spielzeit brauch ich nicht viele NQs machen.


----------



## Kinguin (14. Mai 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> 50h Hauptquest, ist echt ne Nummer.
> Bei der Spielzeit brauch ich nicht viele NQs machen.



Ist die Frage wie fesselnd die Mainstory dann wirklich ist?
Ich bin ja der Meinung lieber etwas weniger,dafür aber besser - aber vielleicht klappt es auch so.
Die Tester scheinen alle überzeugt zu sein von der Handlung sowie den Charakteren,ich hoffe ich bin es dann auch als Fan der Romane.^^


----------



## turbosnake (14. Mai 2015)

Das bisher seltsamste Testurteil: The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt review (OPM) | GamesRadar


> The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt is a surprising failure as an open-world video game, but within its beautifully lit world of monsters lies a much more traditional story-driven RPG of immense quality.





> All these areas are inaccessible from The Witcher 3’s primary setting, Velen, except by fast travelling. TL;DR – it isn’t an open-world.


Das wurde war von Anfang an so kommuniziert und auch begründet.

Dazu beschweren sie sich noch darüber das man weder Quest oder Gegner sich an das Level anpassen und sich das falsch anfühle.
Auch das kann ich kaum nachvollziehen,  gibt halt mehr als Skykrim. Und das ist oft deutlich besser.


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Mai 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das bisher seltsamste Testurteil
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woher ist dieses Review?


----------



## turbosnake (14. Mai 2015)

Aus dem Official Playstation Mag UK, den Link füge ich mal in den Post ein.


----------



## WaldemarE (14. Mai 2015)

Hier noch ein juter test The Witcher 3 - Seite 1: Spannende Story in frei erkundbarer Welt - Test | GamersGlobal


----------



## ThomasHAFX (14. Mai 2015)

PC Gameplay auf ULTRA Settings, bis auf Nvidia Hairworks ist alles an.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PahEFn5aQSg


----------



## WaldemarE (14. Mai 2015)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> PC Gameplay auf ULTRA Settings, bis auf Nvidia Hairworks ist alles an.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PahEFn5aQSg



Naja nicht alles (und nicht mal auf max. Sharpning ist aus, AA ist aus)


----------



## Anticrist (14. Mai 2015)

Ruckelt ja ab und an mal ganz gut


----------



## ThomasHAFX (14. Mai 2015)

Aber Texturen und so ein schmarn um was es hauptsächlich geht sind auf Ultra, die Sache ist nur das die Bildqualität fürn Hintern ist .... alles verwaschen...leider.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Mai 2015)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Naja nicht alles (und nicht mal auf max. Sharpning ist aus, AA ist aus)



Sieht doch gut aus, einzige was mir da negativ aufgefallen ist das das die Texutren alle absolut platt waren, das fällt halt grade bei soviel verwendeten Kopfsteinpflaster und Backsteinwändenm wie in Novigrad, sehr negativ auf, da wäre etwas bumpmaping sicher nicht verkehrt gewesen . Als zweites noch aufgefallen ist mir das die Weitsicht nicht so besonders ist, verläuft sich recht langsam aber stettig in einem unansehlich zunemenden "Grauschleier"...
Allerdings ist das aber auch schon Meckern auf sehr hohen Niveau und wer weiß, vieleicht findet sich ja mal ein findiger Modder der zumindest den Texturen sinnvolles bumpmaping verpasst.

Ansonsten aber sieht es wirklich sehr gut aus, sehr detailiert, überwiegend knackige Texturen, schicke Schatten, wunderbar modelierte Charaktere, wenn da noch die Story stimmt bin ich schon zimlich zufrieden.
Sieht insgesamt wunderbar aus, kann man eigentlich nicht meckern, außer man gehört vieleicht zur mimimimi downgrade Fraktion.


----------



## Anticrist (14. Mai 2015)

Die spielen mit 1 GTX 980 ... dafür läufts aber net SO optimal.
Hoffentlich liegts an der guten Grafik


----------



## ThomasHAFX (14. Mai 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Die spielen mit 1 GTX 980 ... dafür läufts aber net SO optimal.
> Hoffentlich liegts an der guten Grafik



Sie meinten ja mitn Dav one Patch wären diese Probleme Geschichte, ich wette auch sehr das Nvidia auch nen Treiber raushaut


----------



## WaldemarE (14. Mai 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Die spielen mit 1 GTX 980 ... dafür läufts aber net SO optimal.
> Hoffentlich liegts an der guten Grafik



Kann das sein das sich da jetzt jemand so langsam freut das seine 2 Titan X vielleicht doch etwas ins schwitzen kommen könnten bei dem Game? 

edit: mit 4x DSR + Ubersampling wird das sicher nicht so schwer werden ^^


----------



## Cleriker (14. Mai 2015)

Ich meine auch, Vorfreude rauszuhören.


----------



## Anticrist (14. Mai 2015)

Vorfreue ja, sonst hätte ich es ja nicht vorbestellt.
Mir gefallen open world RPGs immer... 
aber Vorfreude ist so eine Sache.. Skyrim, Mordor, GTA5, DA:I, habe mich auf alle gefreut.. gespielt hab ich sie kaum, komme bei keinem Titel auf großartig über 10 Stunden Spielzeit... 
Vielleicht wirds bei TW3 ja mal anders


----------



## ThomasHAFX (14. Mai 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Vorfreue ja, sonst hätte ich es ja nicht vorbestellt.
> Mir gefallen open world RPGs immer...
> aber Vorfreude ist so eine Sache.. Skyrim, Mordor, GTA5, DA:I, habe mich auf alle gefreut.. gespielt hab ich sie kaum, komme bei keinem Titel auf großartig über 10 Stunden Spielzeit...
> Vielleicht wirds bei TW3 ja mal anders


Das ist einfach  so weils zuviele Games gibt und alle gleichzeitig zocken geht leider nicht


----------



## Roundy (14. Mai 2015)

So habs mir dann auch mal vorbestellt.. mal gucken wies wird ich bin gespannt 
Gruß


----------



## Ruptet (14. Mai 2015)

Hab mir ja noch nicht wirklich etwas zu TW3 angeschaut, aber ich hoffe wirklich er orientiert sich mehr am ersten als am zweiten Teil.... Kann man da schon was sagen ?


----------



## ThomasHAFX (14. Mai 2015)

Die CE ist echt ein wiederverkaufsschlager, angeblich kostet die jetzt schon 300 Euro 

Ähnlich der von Bioshock


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Mai 2015)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Die CE ist echt ein wiederverkaufsschlager, angeblich kostet die jetzt schon 300 Euro
> 
> Ähnlich der von Bioshock



Bei Amazon gab es die mal für 140€ und das habe ich schon teuer gefunden aber manche zahlen eben sehr viel nur um an den Zusatzinhalt zu kommen. Ich würde niemals 300€ für eine CE zahlen, da müsste schon etwas sehr grosses drin sein als Zusatzunhalt das sich auch lohnt.


----------



## Lg3 (14. Mai 2015)

ThomasHAFX schrieb:


> Die CE ist echt ein wiederverkaufsschlager, angeblich kostet die jetzt schon 300 Euro
> 
> Ähnlich der von Bioshock




Hehehe, dann rate mal warum ich mir damals für 149€ die Collectors Edition für die Xbox One gekauft hab.  (hab nicht mal ne xbox ^^ )


----------



## antillectual (14. Mai 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Hab mir ja noch nicht wirklich etwas zu TW3 angeschaut, aber ich hoffe wirklich er orientiert sich mehr am ersten als am zweiten Teil.... Kann man da schon was sagen ?



Inwiefern? Zusammengefasst kann man aber wohl sagen, nein. Der eingeschlagene Weg wird weitergeführt und diverse Sachen sind verändert worden. Manches evtl. zum guten, manches zum schlechten, je nach Präferenz. Was ich bsp. blöd finde, dass es keine Truhe(n) mehr zum lagern gibt, Inventar soll zügig voll sein (selbst mit Plötzes Satteltaschen) und dann muss man wegwerfen, auseinanderbauen oder verkaufen. Und das Itemscaling bei Waffen finde ich auch daneben.


----------



## Porsche2000 (14. Mai 2015)

The Witcher 3 wird als kostenlose Beilage beim Kauf einer GTX 970 oder 980 mitgeliefert. Da ich sowieso beides kaufen wollte, kommt dieses Angebot für mich genau richtig. Ist zwar nur ein download code, aber später hätte ich mir die Enhanced Edition eh noch mal auf Disk besorgt. Momentan ist es wegen DRM ja einen Boykott wert, aber da es kostenlos ist, macht das nichts.



Anticrist schrieb:


> Mir gefallen open world RPGs immer...
> aber Vorfreude ist so eine Sache.. Skyrim, Mordor, GTA5, DA:I, habe mich auf alle gefreut.. gespielt hab ich sie kaum, komme bei keinem Titel auf großartig über 10 Stunden Spielzeit...
> Vielleicht wirds bei TW3 ja mal anders



Gothic und Risen schon gespielt?


----------



## ThomasHAFX (14. Mai 2015)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Hehehe, dann rate mal warum ich mir damals für 149€ die Collectors Edition für die Xbox One gekauft hab.  (hab nicht mal ne xbox ^^ )



Hab ich auch gemacht... aber nur fürn Pc


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Mai 2015)

Falls ihr es nicht gesehen habt, es gibt einen Cinematic Trailer, der fängt mit einer singenden Dame an und dann ... (Ich verrate doch nicht alles )


----------



## sycron17 (14. Mai 2015)

Hmm..überall super grafik..da merkt man was für unterschied höhere auflösung machen kann

Hoffe das meine hardware 1440p stemmt da mein 1080p langsam mir stinkt -.-


----------



## Ruptet (15. Mai 2015)

Mirs die Grafik sowas von egal, mir würd sogar die vom ersten Teil reichen, Hauptsache das Spiel wird genauso gut (soll nicht heißen, dass die Grafik vom ersten schlecht war, klar nicht das beste aber sah schon gut aus)...der erste ist auch meine persönliche Messlatte für den 3ten.


----------



## sycron17 (15. Mai 2015)

Leider kann ich das gleiche nicht sagen da ich die andere 2 nie gezockt habe..bisher sagten die mir nichts..aber beim3ten da liest man nur abgefahrenes da will ich unbedingt mitspielen

Glücklicherweise mit der 980er kam der preorder gutschein


----------



## WaldemarE (15. Mai 2015)

Der neue CGI Trailer erinnert mich leicht an das Intro vom ersten Teil.


----------



## Kinguin (15. Mai 2015)

@syncron17

Macht dich auf viele Fragezeichen gefasst ^^.


----------



## Nazzy (15. Mai 2015)

iwie bringt das downgrade Geschwafel nichts, bevor es  nicht jeder selber anspielen kann. Das einzige was ich bisher sagen kann  ist, dass mir die Optik der ps 4 Version nicht so gefällt, zumindest was ich bisher gesehen habe.

Aufjedenfall muss ich erstmal ein Set Batterien kaufen, könnten lange Nächte werden.....da wird es sicher ordentlich vibirieren, in den "Kämpfen "


----------



## sycron17 (15. Mai 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> @syncron17
> 
> Macht dich auf viele Fragezeichen gefasst ^^.


Jaa das kann ich mir gut vorstellen xD


----------



## Cleriker (15. Mai 2015)

Wenn es nicht schlechter ausschaut als Teil zwei, kanns gar nicht schlecht werden. Den finde ich nämlich mit übersampling noch immer sehr hübsch.


----------



## Lg3 (15. Mai 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Mirs die Grafik sowas von egal, mir würd sogar die vom ersten Teil reichen, Hauptsache das Spiel wird genauso gut (soll nicht heißen, dass die Grafik vom ersten schlecht war, klar nicht das beste aber sah schon gut aus)...der erste ist auch meine persönliche Messlatte für den 3ten.



Mir ist die Grafik zwar nicht egal, aber wurde auf der PS4 grafisch bis jetzt noch nie enttäuscht. Solange es so gut aussieht wie alle vorherigen PS4 titel die ich gespielt hab werde ich rundum zufrieden sein


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Mai 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht schlechter ausschaut als Teil zwei, kanns gar nicht schlecht werden. Den finde ich nämlich mit übersampling noch immer sehr hübsch.


Sehe ich genauso. Und da TW3 auch noch physically based rendering verwendet, wird es auf jeden Fall realistischer aussehen.


----------



## Porsche2000 (15. Mai 2015)

Nazzy schrieb:


> iwie bringt das downgrade Geschwafel nichts, bevor es  nicht jeder selber anspielen kann.



Falsch, denn dann wäre es ja zu spät. Man muss die Dinge kritisieren, bevor es zu spät ist, damit es vor Release noch geändert werden kann. Sich im Nachhinein drüber aufregen bringt nichts mehr.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Mai 2015)

Jetzt wird so oder nichts mehr geändert.


----------



## WaldemarE (15. Mai 2015)

Hab grad irgendwie mega den Hals auf CDP, die ganzen Konsolengamer können es jetzt schon zocken und wir PCler schauen mal wieder in die Röhre, die sollen jetzt einfach den Download freischalten und gut ist!


----------



## turbosnake (15. Mai 2015)

Nur liegt es nicht an CDP das die Version von irgendjemand verkauft wurde.


----------



## Scalon (15. Mai 2015)

vorab ich weiß nicht ob das hier passt, aber ich denke hier könnte es noch ehsten passen:
kann es sein das Preis flexibel angepasst wird? Aufgrund des Dollarkurses habe ich heute früh Teil 3 und Teil 1 zusammen gekauft (wegen dem Rabatt) und laut PayPal knapp 48$ gezahlt, jetzt sehe ich aber einen Preis nur für den 3. Teil von über 48$ irgendwie erscheint mir das ziemlich komisch


----------



## WaldemarE (15. Mai 2015)

Media Markt und Saturn nenne ich jetzt nicht irgendjemanden.


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Mai 2015)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Hab grad irgendwie mega den Hals auf CDP, die ganzen Konsolengamer können es jetzt schon zocken und wir PCler schauen mal wieder in die Röhre, die sollen jetzt einfach den Download freischalten und gut ist!


Hä? Wer soll schon (legal) spielen können?


----------



## antillectual (15. Mai 2015)

Konsoleros. Händler haben Konsolenversionen schon verkauft.


----------



## turbosnake (15. Mai 2015)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Media Markt und Saturn nenne ich jetzt nicht irgendjemanden.


Und woher soll man wissen das du die meinst?


----------



## WaldemarE (15. Mai 2015)

Die ganzen Konsolengamer können ihre Versionen jetzt schon im Media Markt und Saturn kaufen und Twich ist voll mit Streams.


----------



## Anticrist (15. Mai 2015)

Gameworks scheint ja echt reinzuhauen O.o

fullhd mit uber settings = 970
fullhd mit uber settings und gameworks = 980


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Mai 2015)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Die ganzen Konsolengamer können ihre Versionen jetzt schon im Media Markt und Saturn kaufen und Twich ist voll mit Streams.



Also auf der MM Webseite steht auch bei den PS4 und X1 Versionen der 19.5 als Release-Datum, wie kommst du darauf das wir früher spielen können?  JA es gab einen Artikel darüber aber das betrifft nicht diese Region der Welt, hier wird brav per 19.5 gestartet.


----------



## syntaxhighlight (15. Mai 2015)

Mal sehen wie viele Bugs es zum Release geben wird [emoji53]


----------



## WaldemarE (15. Mai 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Also auf der MM Webseite steht auch bei den PS4 und X1 Versionen der 19.5 als Release-Datum, wie kommst du darauf das wir früher spielen können?  JA es gab einen Artikel darüber aber das betrifft nicht diese Region der Welt, hier wird brav per 19.5 gestartet.


Geh mal in den Örtlichen MM bzw. Saturn b


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich denke das reicht als Beweis


----------



## Gamer090 (15. Mai 2015)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Geh mal in den Örtlichen MM bzw. Saturn
> ich denke das reicht als Beweis




Und ich muss bis Dienstag warten??


----------



## Robonator (15. Mai 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Gameworks scheint ja echt reinzuhauen O.o
> 
> fullhd mit uber settings = 970
> fullhd mit uber settings und gameworks = 980



Nen Youtuber den ich mag, war beim Nvidia Witcher 3 Event und er meinte es wäre auf einer 970 auf 1080p und Ultra + Gameworks gut gelaufen. 980 lief mit 1440p und Titan X in 4k.


----------



## syntaxhighlight (15. Mai 2015)

Schweinerei von Saturn bzw MM. So fühlt man sich direkt wieder verarscht als treuer Kunde der vorbestellt hat.


----------



## Cleriker (15. Mai 2015)

Komisch... Amazon ist ja auch immer etwas früher dran, bei Vorbestellungen. Teil 2 für den PC, hab ich damals auch zwei Tage vorher bekommen.


----------



## Tomek92 (16. Mai 2015)

Mal schauen wie es auf den Amd Karten laufen wird !


----------



## Nazzy (16. Mai 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und ich muss bis Dienstag warten??




buuuuuh !!11

Holt die Mistgabeln und zündet das Feuer an


----------



## jamie (16. Mai 2015)

Hexerjagd?


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Mai 2015)

Die Zeit der Verachtung ist gekommen, das Ende ist nah. 


> The era of the sword and axe is nigh, the era of the wolf's blizzard. The Time of the White Chill and the White Light is nigh, the Time of Madness and the Time of Contempt: Tedd Deireádh, the Time of End. The world will die amidst frost and be reborn with the new sun. It will be reborn of Elder Blood, of Hen Ichaer, of the seed that has been sown. A seed which will not sprout but burst into flame.
> 
> Ess'tuath esse! Thus it shall be! Watch for the signs! What signs these shall be, I say unto you: first the earth will flow with the blood of Aen Seidhe, the Blood of Elves.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (16. Mai 2015)

Winter is coming... kennen wir doch irgendwo her, oder?


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Mai 2015)

Nazzy schrieb:


> buuuuuh !!11
> 
> Holt die Mistgabeln und zündet das Feuer an





jamie schrieb:


> Hexerjagd?



Ach was jetzt wollt ihr den Hexer jagen? Wie kommt man den auf so eine Idee, das wir eine Chance hätten.


----------



## turbosnake (16. Mai 2015)

Ich frage mich  ab wann Amazon verschickt, bis jetzt haben sie es noch nicht getan.


----------



## natalie (16. Mai 2015)

Gameware.at hat meins schon am Mittwoch verschickt. Ich denke, dass es heute angekommen ist. Blöd nur, dass ich erst morgen nach Hause komme.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Mai 2015)

Laut Amazon ist meine TW3 CE heute rausgegangen, dann wird sie wohl Montag, oder Dienstag da sein.


----------



## turbosnake (16. Mai 2015)

Versandbestätigung hab ich gerade bekommen, aber leider soll es erst 19 da sein.
Alle die es digital haben dürfen schon früher anfangen.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Mai 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Versandbestätigung hab ich gerade bekommen, aber leider soll es erst 19 da sein.
> Alle die es digital haben dürfen schon früher anfangen.



Wie kommst du darauf? Habe die GOG Version und auch da steht 19.5


----------



## turbosnake (16. Mai 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf? Habe die GOG Version und auch da steht 19.5


Die wird um  1 Uhr freigeschaltet.
Also ziemlich genau in 2 Tagen und 11 Stunden.


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Mai 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Die wird um  1 Uhr freigeschaltet.
> Also ziemlich genau in 2 Tagen und 11 Stunden.



Achso das Problem, ich bin um 1 Uhr wahrscheinlich eh nicht wach und ohne die neue Grafikkarte die auch am Dienstag kommt wird das sogar mit minimal Einstellungen nix muss also auch warten. 
Oder will jetzt wirklich jemand um 1 Uhr früh aufstehen und den ganzen TW3 spielen?


----------



## Rizzard (16. Mai 2015)

So Leute meins ist da. Ich lade den Patch und heut Abend geht's los.
Wir sehen uns auf der anderen Seite.


----------



## turbosnake (16. Mai 2015)

Den PC Patch gibt es bisher noch nicht, sondern nur den für die PS4.


----------



## Kinguin (16. Mai 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> So Leute meins ist da. Ich lade den Patch und heut Abend geht's los.
> Wir sehen uns auf der anderen Seite.



2 Kumpels von mir können auch schon zocken  ich muss mich bis Mittwoch gedulden...


----------



## spr3adlink (16. Mai 2015)

Was helf ich dem alten Hexer am besten auf die Sprünge? Tastatur und Maus oder mit dem USB-XBOX360 Controller? Wie wird es sicher besser spielen lassen?


----------



## Lg3 (16. Mai 2015)

Bei jedem test wurde bis jetzt die Tastatur und Maus Steuerung bemängelt und zum Controller geraten


----------



## turbosnake (16. Mai 2015)

Nur wurde die auch bemängelt.


----------



## antillectual (16. Mai 2015)

Hä? Die Tests die ich kenne meinten alle Controller würde gut laufen und M/T würde noch optimiert werden. Was auch immer man davon halten mag.


----------



## Rizzard (16. Mai 2015)

Der Ersteindruck bisher ist sehr gut.
Ich denke heute Abend werden noch 3-4h genutzt.


----------



## RavionHD (16. Mai 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Der Ersteindruck bisher ist sehr gut.
> Ich denke heute Abend werden noch 3-4h genutzt.



Gab's den Day 1 Patch schon?

Hab gedacht der kommt erst am Dienstag.


----------



## Rizzard (16. Mai 2015)

Den gabs schon. War bei mir 480MB groß.


----------



## RavionHD (16. Mai 2015)

Na gut, 480MB ist Ordnung.

Ich frage mich wieso Entwickler sich unbeliebt machen und einen Day 1 Patch ankündigen, theoretisch kann man diesen ja schon in den Preload einbauen und keiner merkt es.

Für die Retailer gibt es halt irgendeine Ausrede, aber der Begriff Day 1 Patch ist sehr unbeliebt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Mai 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Der Ersteindruck bisher ist sehr gut.
> Ich denke heute Abend werden noch 3-4h genutzt.


Du bist so ein Konsolenschweinchen, das schon zocken kann? 
1. Schäme dich 
2. Für Spoiler gibts aufs Maul


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Mai 2015)

Wer die GOG Version gekauft hat, der kann den gesamten Soundtrack herunterladen im MP3 und FLAC Format.  Muss sagen die Musik ist echt super  Verstehe nur nicht das GOG mir eine 23GB grosse Version des Spiels herunter laden will ich habe es schon heruntergeladen.


----------



## Rizzard (16. Mai 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Du bist so ein Konsolenschweinchen, das schon zocken kann?
> 1. Schäme dich
> 2. Für Spoiler gibts aufs Maul



Ja ich bin so ein Schweinchen.
Also was willst wissen?
Das Game ist total..... Anfangs erst so...... Und dann macht man........wenn man erst mal merkt das....... Doch da kommts doch wieder ganz anders, vorallem wenn du........., du verstehst.


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Mai 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ja ich bin so ein Schweinchen.
> Also was willst wissen?
> Das Game ist total..... Anfangs erst so...... Und dann macht man........wenn man erst mal merkt das....... Doch da kommts doch wieder ganz anders, vorallem wenn du........., du verstehst.




Und wie ist es so bisher?


----------



## Rizzard (17. Mai 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Und wie ist es so bisher?



Ich darf doch nichts sagen, sonst werd ich mit Mistgabeln vertrieben.
Ich sag´s mal so, ich muss mich da erst mal rein fuchsen. Rießige Welt, tausend Kräuter und Sammelbares, muss die Mechanik noch etwas kennenlernen usw.
Aktuell klappere ich Nebenquests ab, um die Level für die Hauptquests zu haben. Keine Ahnung wie der Presseheini das komplett ohne NQuests absolviert hat.


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Mai 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich darf doch nichts sagen, sonst werd ich mit Mistgabeln vertrieben.
> Ich sag´s mal so, ich muss mich da erst mal rein fuchsen. Rießige Welt, tausend Kräuter und Sammelbares, muss die Mechanik noch etwas kennenlernen usw.
> Aktuell klappere ich Nebenquests ab, um die Level für die Hauptquests zu haben. Keine Ahnung wie der Presseheini das komplett ohne NQuests absolviert hat.


Ist das dein erstes Hexer-Spiel?


----------



## Rizzard (17. Mai 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ist das dein erstes Hexer-Spiel?



Nö, hab beide Vorgänger gespielt, allerdings nicht gesuchtet.


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Mai 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Nö, hab beide Vorgänger gespielt, allerdings nicht gesuchtet.


Achso. Zumindest Kräuter/Alchemiezutaten gabs ja im ersten Teil schon massig. Welchem der beiden ersten Teile findest du es denn ähnlicher? Oder lässt es sich gar nicht vergleichen?


----------



## Kinguin (17. Mai 2015)

Ich hoffe man geht hier nicht den Weg von DA:I...,das war wenig motivierend meiner Meinung nach,da wäre weniger mehr gewesen.
Und das spielte hatte auch gute Bewertungen überwiegend...


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Mai 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich darf doch nichts sagen, sonst werd ich mit Mistgabeln vertrieben.
> Ich sag´s mal so, ich muss mich da erst mal rein fuchsen. Rießige Welt, tausend Kräuter und Sammelbares, muss die Mechanik noch etwas kennenlernen usw.
> Aktuell klappere ich Nebenquests ab, um die Level für die Hauptquests zu haben. Keine Ahnung wie der Presseheini das komplett ohne NQuests absolviert hat.



Den Soundtrack hast du sicher auch schon gehört welches ist dein Favorit? Wer die Musik auch mal hören möchte, auf YT gibt es alle Tracks schon lange.


----------



## Rizzard (17. Mai 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Achso. Zumindest Kräuter/Alchemiezutaten gabs ja im ersten Teil schon massig. Welchem der beiden ersten Teile findest du es denn ähnlicher? Oder lässt es sich gar nicht vergleichen?



Bisher, hm keine Ahnung.
Ein großes Open World Witcher fühlt sich im ersten Moment einfach mal ganz anders an.



Kinguin schrieb:


> Ich hoffe man geht hier nicht den Weg von DA:I...,das war wenig motivierend meiner Meinung nach,da wäre weniger mehr gewesen.
> Und das spielte hatte auch gute Bewertungen überwiegend...



Man bekommt mit der Zeit in der Welt auch tausende Fragezeichen (also interessante(?!) Orte zum bereisen) auf der Map angezeigt.
Das kann einfach nur Frachtgut sein, oder paar Monster auf nem Weg, jemand in Nöten usw. Ob das auf Dauer motivierend ist muss sich einfach zeigen.



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Den Soundtrack hast du sicher auch schon gehört welches ist dein Favorit? Wer die Musik auch mal hören möchte, auf YT gibt es alle Tracks schon lange.



Nein hab da leider noch garnichts in der Richtung getestet.


----------



## RavionHD (17. Mai 2015)

Leute, schaut euch mal die XML an, sehr umfangreich, da kann man eine Menge ändern und so gestalten wie man es selber will:
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Official Website


----------



## propa (17. Mai 2015)

Na wer erinnert sich noch an das Video von the Witcher 3? Ich sage nicht dass the Witcher 3 schlecht aussieht im gegenteil aber da haben sie sich doch mehr vorgenommen und wollten (oder durften) die Konsolen wohl nicht zu schlecht dastehen lassen. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3SpPqXdzl7g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nazzy (17. Mai 2015)

Witcher 3 Downgrade - Analyse anhand der fast fertigen PC-Version - News - GameStar.de

yop, hier sieht man auch einige Unterschiede, aber wie bereits erwähnt, es sieht immernoch gut aus.


----------



## TammerID (17. Mai 2015)

Oh man es macht mich fertig hier mitzulesen und zu wissen, das ich erst Freitag spielen kann. Aber hey, immerhin Freitag frei


----------



## Kinguin (17. Mai 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> ....



Danke für deine Eindrücke 
Btw wenn man sich überwiegend auf die Haupthandlung beschränkt ,soll diese bei normalen Spieltempo ca 40h lang sein.
Bin mal auf den Schwierigkeitsgrad sowie die Balance (wurde oft kritisiert in den Reviews) gespannt.


----------



## Drukhi (17. Mai 2015)

Habe mir gerade mal zu einem gemütlichen Kaffee die XML angeschaut.

Mal abgesehen, dass in weitere cfg-Dateien gelinkt wird, bin ich mir ziemlich sicher, dass man mit den Parametern die Grafik aus der E3 2014 für sich einstellen kann.

Nicht nur das damalige Niveau, sondern weit mehr als das!

Auch wenn es ein wenig Arbeit bedeutet, alles herauszufinden und FPS-kompatibel auszutesten. Einige Technik-versierten User hier werden in weniger als eine Woche das Trailer-Niveau oder mehr abgebildet haben!


----------



## Drukhi (17. Mai 2015)

Und dann nochmal mein "Senf" zu PS4 vs PC-ultra und Grafik-Downgrade

1. Ich finde User mächtig dämlich/naiv, die ein PS4-Bild mit einem PC-ultra-Bild vergleichen und mit dem Finger auf Dinge zeigen. Warum? Weil das erste 30x in der Sekunde berechnet wird das zweite 60x. Diese in einem 30FPS Youtube-Video oder in Bildern nicht zu erkennende deutliche grafische wie spielerische Aufwertung wird in der gesamten Diskussion von vielen einfach mal vernachlässigt/ausgeblendet.

2. Wenn ich als Hersteller kalkuliere und davon ausgehe, dass die Mehrzahl meiner Verkäufe auf den Next-Gen-Konsolen erzielt wird, dann würde ich es sagen wir ähnlich CDPR machen. Der "Downgrade" in den reinen Spieloptionen, schützt ein wenig den Konsolenmarkt, der meine Entwicklungskosten hauptsächlich refinanziert. ABER ich lasse den PC-Freaks die Möglichkeit das Spiel über "offen" zugängliche Config-Dateien weit über das Level der Ingame-Optionen hinaus zu tweaken.

3. Viele(nicht alle) der Downgrade-Jammerlappen haben nicht verstanden, was das Wort bedeutet. Es bedeutet nämlich nicht, dass ein Spiel grafisch reduziert wurde! NEIN! Es bedeutet, dass die maximalst möglichen Einstellungen reduziert wurden. Und jetzt die Frage: Ist das so? In den Ingame-Spieloptionen lässt sich die Frage mit "ja" beantworten im Vergleich zu dem auf der E3 gezeigtem Material. Aber unter Berücksichtigung, was wir PC-ler alleine aus den Config-Files(ohne Mods) wahrscheinlich herausholen können, beantworte ich die gleiche Frage mit einem klaren "nein"!


----------



## antillectual (17. Mai 2015)

Hier mal Kritiken aus dem livestream zur PC Version der Gamestar von heute Mittag (1 patch fehlt noch). Gab paar positive Sachen, Tenor: Kauf lohnt sich, Spiel macht Spaß, etc., aber um den Finger mal in die Wunde zu legen:

- NPC ploppen teilweise noch auf (wenn auch nicht so viele wie in der PS4 Fassung)
- Maus und Tastatur ist überfrachtet und umständlich eingestellt
- Man merkt den "Konsolenport" bzw. die Orientierung an denen
- Menüführung ist nicht gut zu bedienen, umständlicher als sie hätte sein müssen (gilt für M/T und Controller)
- Grafischer Unterschied zur PS4 ist nicht so groß, im Grund sieht man es nur bei einigen Dingen. Auf die Frage ob Andre nur deshalb zum PC greifen würde meinte er "Nein".
- Die Welt ist nicht so dynamisch wie Skyrim (Radiant-AI, Zufallsbegegnungen, etc.)
- Weltdynamik (situative) gibt quasi es nicht (Man kann einem Bauern die ganze Herde abschlachten, danach redet er ganz normal mit einem und nimmt das nicht wahr). Diebstahl wird nur von Wachen geandet, sonst interessiert es niemand. Dynamik gibt es nur im "vorgefertigen" Sinne: Befreie ein Dorf und dann ziehen Leute dort wieder ein.
- Total originelle Quests gibt es nicht (gibt nur einige die hervorstechen)
- Novigrad ist nicht so belebt wie noch im E3 trailer
- Novigrad läuft an manchen Stellen nicht rund
- Microruckler in Novigrad (bei geringsten Einstellungen)
- Hairworks ist Spielerei
- Keine Windstille (auch in Gebäuden, das ist nicht ganz sicher). Es gibt draußen immer Wind, nur zwischen leicht oder stark
- Gegen Ende hat Novigrad stark geruckelt (kann an Auslastung Speicher / CPU gelegen haben)
- Ausdauer im Kampf gilt nur für Zeichen; Rollen, Ausweichen, Kämpfen geht nonstop


----------



## turbosnake (17. Mai 2015)

> NPC ploppen teilweise noch auf (wenn auch nicht so viele wie in der PS4 Fassung)
> Novigrad ist nicht so belebt wie noch im E3 trailer


Soll sich mit dem Day One Patch ändern.



> Maus und Tastatur ist überfrachtet und umständlich eingestellt


Was genau meinen sie mit überfrachtet?



> - Weltdynamik (situative) gibt quasi es nicht (Man kann einem Bauern die ganze Herde abschlachten, danach redet er ganz normal mit einem und nimmt das nicht wahr). Diebstahl wird nur von Wachen geandet, sonst interessiert es niemand.


Das zieht sich aber konsequent durch alle Teile. Mögliche Erklärung: Angst, das beim Ansprechen darauf das eignen Leben zu Ende ist.


----------



## Tomek92 (17. Mai 2015)

Gibt also noch einiges zu verbessern


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Mai 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das zieht sich aber konsequent durch alle Teile. Mögliche Erklärung: Angst, das beim Ansprechen darauf das eignen Leben zu Ende ist.



Dabei haben wir in the Witcher 2 gelernt das ein betrunkener Schweinehirte mit einer Mistgabel ausreicht um Geralt ins Jenseits zu befördern (Progrom in Riva).


----------



## Kinguin (17. Mai 2015)

antillectual schrieb:


> - Total originelle Quests gibt es nicht (gibt nur einige die hervorstechen)
> - Ausdauer im Kampf gilt nur für Zeichen; Rollen, Ausweichen, Kämpfen geht nonstop



Verstehe nicht, wieso man auch keinen Ausdauerbalken beim Ausweichen einbaut, finde sowas würde Kämpfe interessanter machen.
Wichtiger ist aber für mich der Punkt mit den Quests,was genau meint man mit originellen Quests?
Soweit ich weiß enthalten die meisten Nebenquests wichtige Entscheidungen, nette Handlungsstränge und sind auch mehr als nur einfache Bring und Sammelquests.
Wenn das zutrifft, bin ich zufrieden, es ist schwierig mit jeder Quest, was absolut Spannendes/Neues zu bringen, auch weil der Alltag eines Hexers nicht unbedingt immer so aufregend ist.


----------



## antillectual (17. Mai 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Was genau meinen sie mit überfrachtet?



Überfrachtet weil es einmal sehr viel zu belegen gibt/belegt ist und dann gibt es für manche Sachen (trotzdem) Doppelbelegungen (im Kampf und ausserhalb des Kampfes), es gibt aber keine Trennung für Einstellungen bsp. nach "Steurung im Kampf" und "nicht im Kampf". Ein Beispiel für eine ungünstige Belegung der Tasten war: Linke Maustaste mit Shift ist starker Schlag, linke Maustaste ist leichter Schlag währen rechte Maustaste Blocken ist, etc. Oder in einem anderen clip gab es Probs mit dem Aufmachen von Truhen weil die Taste auch doppelt belegt war mit irgendwas und es so gut wie nie auf Anhieb geklappt hat. ^^



> Das zieht sich aber konsequent durch alle Teile. Mögliche Erklärung: Angst, das beim Ansprechen darauf das eignen Leben zu Ende ist.



Nö. In den Büchern wird Geralt zwar oft mit Vorsicht behandelt, aber ihm wird auch die (negative) Meinung gegeigt. Würde er ´ne Herde einfach dahinmetzeln, dann dürfte der Bauer mindestens nicht normal mit ihm sprechen. Andere Konsequenzen könnte sein: Wenn Geralt das nächste mal in das Dorf mit dem Bauern kommt, dann laufen die Leute mit Fackeln und Mistgabeln an oder die Wache kommt, etc. Möglichkeiten gäbe es genug so was umzusetzen.



Kinguin schrieb:


> Wichtiger ist aber für mich der Punkt mit den Quests,was genau meint man mit originellen Quests?
> Soweit ich weiß enthalten die meisten Nebenquests wichtige Entscheidungen, nette Handlungsstränge und sind auch mehr als nur einfache Bring und Sammelquests.
> Wenn das zutrifft, bin ich zufrieden, es ist schwierig mit jeder Quest, was absolut Spannendes/Neues zu bringen, auch weil der Alltag eines Hexers nicht unbedingt immer so aufregend ist.



Die Quests sollen schon interessant sein und teilweise vielschichtig, aber nichts was man bisher scheinbar nicht auch schon irgendwie gesehen hat. Wer auf ganz neue Questarten gewartet hat, der bekommt das wohl auch nicht nicht. Ist jetzt aber meine Interpretation.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Mai 2015)

Nun es ist mittlerweile auch echt schwierig etwas komplett Neues zu machen - wäre für mich verkraftbar, solange die Nebenquests gut umgesetzt sind.
Wenn mir natürlich auch klar ist, dass nicht jede Quest motivierend sein kann, aber was man so bisher gehört hat, scheint man definitiv nicht dem OpenWorld Trend andere Spiele nachzulaufen


----------



## antillectual (17. Mai 2015)

Das mit den Quests finde ich auch gar nicht schlimm (bis jetzt was ich gelesen/gehört habe). Was mich eher stört ist das es bei vielen keinerlei andere Gesprächsoptionen gibt, d.h. du triffst eine Person, die kurz sagt wo das Problem liegt und du hast die Wahl zwischen ich erledige das oder tschö. Das ist schon sehr flach und auch wenn Geralt keine ausschweifende Konversation führen muss sollte man doch die Möglichkeit haben, ein bisschen mehr von den Leuten zu erfahren. Das wurde heute nicht im livestream behandelt, sondern ist schon länger bekannt, wurde aber leider selten thematisiert.


----------



## Kinguin (17. Mai 2015)

Wird auch schwierig das Ganze so umsetzen bei einer solchen großen Welt - dann müsste man so viele NPCs besser ausarbeiten.
Auch das Problem mit der dynamischen Welt, die du angesprochen hast, könnte für manche schon ein Stimmungskiller sein.
Aber der Aufwand wäre hier auch immens. 

Ich bleibe dabei, Open World hätte es nicht sein müssen bei dem Spiel (offenere Areale fertig), aber laut Reviews hat CDP es gut hinbekommen.
Ach man ich will es endlich selbst herausfinden...


----------



## antillectual (17. Mai 2015)

Das mit den NPCs und Gesprächen wäre imo nicht so viel größer, da ja offen ist wer davon betroffen sein könnte. Niemand sagt es müsse alle treffen. Aber es sollten schon mehr sein als nur die Hauptpersonen und wenn es pro Siedlung (nur ein Beispiel) 2-3 Personen wären, dann wäre das schon was und würde sogar den Kontrast noch hervorheben, das manche Leute mehr zu sagen haben und manche nicht. So scheint es aber fast schwarz - weiß zu sein, Hauptchars haben was zu sagen, der Rest dient überwiegend als Questgeber mit Ja/Nein Option und fertig. Das hat sogar Bethesda mit Skyrim hinbekommen und viele davon gelten ja schon als recht flach, aber die haben mehr Gesprächsmöglichkeiten. ^^

Ja, wir werden es noch selbst sehen, wie sich die Sachen auf jeden selbst auswirken.


----------



## Drukhi (17. Mai 2015)

Zur Frage des Balancing:
Muss man denn unbedingt alle Quests in einem Spiele-Durchlauf machen und dann eben später weil es so viel davon gibt, die low lvl Quests farmen? - Nur um die virtuelle 100% complete im Kopf für sich selbst zu haben?

Ich gehe das wie fast immer an:
Erster Spieldurchlauf - guter Held(soweit das möglich ist). Zweiter Spieldurchlauf - Bad ass! Dabei werde ich dann Nebenquests spielen, die ich im ersten Verlauf noch nicht hatte und die, wo ich den bösen Pfad gerne mal sehen will.

Freue mich auf's erste cfg-Tweaking in der kommenden Woche. 
ERSTER Tweak: Bäume weniger wackeln lassen!


----------



## Kinguin (17. Mai 2015)

Ich werde mich überwiegend auf die Mainstory konzentrieren, aber natürlich auch von Zeit zu Zeit mich umschauen und auch abseits des Pfades Aufgaben annehmen.
Mich interessiert vor allem als jemand, der die Romane gelesen und TW1/TW2 gespielt hat, die Handlung,Gameplay darf natürlich nicht zu kurz kommen.
Aber die Reviers kritisieren auch die Balance im Spiel, bin mal gespannt, wie gravierend das ist.



antillectual schrieb:


> Das mit den NPCs und Gesprächen wäre imo nicht so viel größer, da ja offen ist wer davon betroffen sein könnte. Niemand sagt es müsse alle treffen. Aber es sollten schon mehr sein als nur die Hauptpersonen und wenn es pro Siedlung (nur ein Beispiel) 2-3 Personen wären, dann wäre das schon was und würde sogar den Kontrast noch hervorheben, das manche Leute mehr zu sagen haben und manche nicht. So scheint es aber fast schwarz - weiß zu sein, Hauptchars haben was zu sagen, der Rest dient überwiegend als Questgeber mit Ja/Nein Option und fertig. Das hat sogar Bethesda mit Skyrim hinbekommen und viele davon gelten ja schon als recht flach, aber die haben mehr Gesprächsmöglichkeiten. ^^
> Ja, wir werden es noch selbst sehen, wie sich die Sachen auf jeden selbst auswirken.



Es gab durch aus auch motivierende Nebenquests in TES,aber die Handlung war halt insgesamt recht flach.
Soweit ich weiß, wurde doch in den Previews immer gelobt, dass Geralts Entscheidungen bei den normalen NPCs oft auch Auswirkungen haben.
zb wenn man von einigen Bauern in der Bar beleidigt wird, kann man diese ja töten,provozieren oder eben ignorieren, je nachdem hat das Folgen.


----------



## Rizzard (17. Mai 2015)

Es gibt Haupt-, Neben und Hexerquests.
Um aufzusteigen reichen fast die Hauptquests. 
Neben- und Hexerquests, genau wie Feinde töten geben nur wenig XP.
Ich hab auch jetzt schon Dutzend Quests, mit empfohlener Lvl Stufe 15, 22, 26 usw.
Kann also sehr viele davon garnicht machen (bzw wäre wohl nicht empfehlenswert).


----------



## turbosnake (17. Mai 2015)

Unbedingt lesen Seeing Red: The story of CD Projekt • Eurogamer.net.


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Mai 2015)

Ich weiss nicht ob es jemand gepostet hat aber es gibt Nvidia Wallpaper mit Auflösung bis zu 5760x1080, es sind nur die Charaktere ohne Hintergrund aber wer will soll es sich holen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. Mai 2015)

So, hab vorhin den Preload über GOG-Galaxy abgeschlossen und stehe in den Startlöchern.  Wie ich mich kenne, habe ich dann zum Release gar keine richtige Lust mehr auf das Game. So viel Gequatsche über das Game im Vorhinein, 1000 Erwartungen und dann ist das Game plötzlich da. BAM. Bei mir verursacht das immer einen Hänger, der noch durch stundenlanges Suchen der richtigen Grafikeinstellungen, Gewöhnung an eine neue Steuerung und dem Hineinfinden in das Game verstärkt wird. Aber wat solls.



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht ob es jemand gepostet hat aber es gibt Nvidia Wallpaper mit Auflösung bis zu 5760x1080, es sind nur die Charaktere ohne Hintergrund aber wer will soll es sich holen.



Welcher Psychopath wählt sich den Werwolf oder das Elchmonster als Hintergrund?


----------



## Kinguin (18. Mai 2015)

Mir gefällt Tris wesentlich mehr als Yennefer ^^


----------



## Rizzard (18. Mai 2015)

Sagt mal, bei TW2 konnte man Tränke doch nur beim meditieren zu sich nehmen, oder?


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. Mai 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Sagt mal, bei TW2 konnte man Tränke doch nur beim meditieren zu sich nehmen, oder?


Ja. In Teil eins konnte mans immer, auch im Kampf.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Mai 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ja. In Teil eins konnte mans immer, auch im Kampf.



Also, da hast deine Ähnlichkeit zu Teil 1.


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. Mai 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Also, da hast deine Ähnlichkeit zu Teil 1.


Yay ^^
 Also ich denke einfach, dass dieses Konzept (Tränke nur beim Meditieren) mit Open World nicht gut zusammengeht. Da weißt du schließlich, anders als in Teil 2, nie so genau, ob dir gerade ein fetter Kampf bevorsteht und müsstest Tränke immer auf Verdacht trinken.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Mai 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Yay ^^
> Also ich denke einfach, dass dieses Konzept (Tränke nur beim Meditieren) mit Open World nicht gut zusammengeht. Da weißt du schließlich, anders als in Teil 2, nie so genau, ob dir gerade ein fetter Kampf bevorsteht und müsstest Tränke immer auf Verdacht trinken.



Wobei du ja nicht zum Kampf gezwungen wirst.
Bei starken Gegnern (vorallem die mit Totenkopfsymbol) ergreift man besser die Flucht.
Das heißt man könnte also fliehen, Trank nehmen und zurück laufen.


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (18. Mai 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Yay ^^
> Also ich denke einfach, dass dieses Konzept (Tränke nur beim Meditieren) mit Open World nicht gut zusammengeht. Da weißt du schließlich, anders als in Teil 2, nie so genau, ob dir gerade ein fetter Kampf bevorsteht und müsstest Tränke immer auf Verdacht trinken.



Aber war man während des Meditierens beim 2er eh nicht in so einer Art  "Safezone", wo dich kein Monster angreifen kann, wenn zum Beginn des  Meditierens kein Feind in der Nähe war?


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. Mai 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wobei du ja nicht zum Kampf gezwungen wirst.
> Bei starken Gegnern (vorallem die mit Totenkopfsymbol) ergreift man besser die Flucht.
> Das heißt man könnte also fliehen, Trank nehmen und zurück laufen.


Könnte man, aber das würde doch spätestens beim dritten Mal nerven. Andererseits wäre es schon auch interessant, wenn man sich vorher Gedanken machen müsste, wohin man sich begibt und welche Monster man da wohl antrifft...


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Mai 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Welcher Psychopath wählt sich den Werwolf oder das Elchmonster als Hintergrund?



Ich bin so einer  Habe alle ausser Rittersporn weil der mir noch nie gefallen hat.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Mai 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Könnte man, aber das würde doch spätestens beim dritten Mal nerven. Andererseits wäre es schon auch interessant, wenn man sich vorher Gedanken machen müsste, wohin man sich begibt und welche Monster man da wohl antrifft...



Glaub mir, du wirst oft fliehen.
Es gibt ja tausend Fragezeichen auf der Map (interessante Orte) und du weist vorher nicht ob da jetzt ein paar Ghule mit Level 10 rum laufen, oder ein Wyvern mit Level 25.
Das merkst du erst wenn er vor dir steht und du die Beine in die Hand nimmst.^^


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Mai 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Glaub mir, du wirst oft fliehen.
> Es gibt ja tausend Fragezeichen auf der Map (interessante Orte) und du weist vorher nicht ob da jetzt ein paar Ghule mit Level 10 rum laufen, oder ein Wyvern mit Level 25.
> Das merkst du erst wenn er vor dir steht und du die Beine in die Hand nimmst.^^



Freut mich wenn es so ist  Da macht mir das Spiel mehr Spass  wenn ich weiss das ich an (fast) jeder Ecke umkommen kann. 

BTW: *Morgen ist Release* von TW3 also  und


----------



## BreaKing (18. Mai 2015)

Mal eine Frage in die Runde: Glaubt ihr das Game steht heute Abend bereits bei Saturn/Media Markt in den Regalen? Hatte jetzt nicht bei amazon.de vorbestellt, da ich unter der Woche nicht zu Hause bin und man ja bei Spielen ab 18 persönlich anwesend sein muss (Vorlage des Perso etc.).


----------



## WaldemarE (18. Mai 2015)

Das Game liegt schon seit Freitag bei den meisten MMs und Saturns


----------



## BreaKing (18. Mai 2015)

Gut zu wissen  Dann hoffe ich heute Abend noch ein Exemplar zu bekommen.


----------



## WaldemarE (18. Mai 2015)

Nur noch 16 Stunden oder 960 Minuten oder 57600 Sekunden


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Mai 2015)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Nur noch 16 Stunden oder 960 Minuten oder 57600 Sekunden



Hör auf zu zählen das ist Folter!  Und meine Grafikkarte ist seit Freitag bei UPS Lager aber liefern erst Morgen, wieso nicht Heute?


----------



## WaldemarE (18. Mai 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Hör auf zu zählen das ist Folter!  Und meine Grafikkarte ist seit Freitag bei UPS Lager aber liefern erst Morgen, wieso nicht Heute?


Fahr zum Lager, hol es selbst ab und verrechne die Versandtgebühren bei ihnen, 10€ bzw. CHF pro km ^^


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Mai 2015)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Fahr zum Lager, hol es selbst ab und verrechne die Versandtgebühren bei ihnen, 10€ pro km ^^



Schön wärs, das hat seit dem den Status Unterwegs, etwa das ganze Wochenende lang??


----------



## turbosnake (18. Mai 2015)

UPS liefert nur von Montag bis Freitag.

Wenn ich DHL verpasse, bekomme ich das Spiel erst morgen.


btw In Polen gab es eine Steelbook-Version von dem Spiel die ziemlich gut aussah.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Mai 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> UPS liefert nur von Montag bis Freitag.
> 
> Wenn ich DHL verpasse, bekomme ich das Spiel erst morgen.
> 
> ...



Ich weiss das UPS am Wochenende nicht liefert, das war ironisch gemeint.  Damit du UPS nicht verpasst, den ganzen Tag vor die Tür sein, dafür brauchst du einen Liegestuhl sowie eine Kühlbox voll mit Getränken und Essen, aber bloss nicht den Grill vergessen.


----------



## Nazzy (18. Mai 2015)

Was meint ihr, an einem 47 Zoll TV daddeln oder vorm PC in Geek Haltung ?


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Mai 2015)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Was meint ihr, an einem 47 Zoll TV daddeln oder vorm PC in Geek Haltung ?



Hmm.. kommt darauf an mit was du es steuerst, ich würde aber den TV bevorzugen, da kann man das ganze besser geniessen.


----------



## Nazzy (18. Mai 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Hmm.. kommt darauf an mit was du es steuerst, ich würde aber den TV bevorzugen, da kann man das ganze besser geniessen.



Ja, mit Pad wird sowieso gezockt 

Edit :

Ich zitiere mal die Gamestar :

Day 1 Patch 



> Demnach können sich PC-Spieler auch über *eine deutlich verbesserte Vegetation* freuen, die mit *besseren Texturen und Schatteneffekten* stark aufgewertet wurde. Außerdem hat *das Wasser demnach windabhängig tesselierte Wellen*  bekommen und reagiert nun dynamisch auf Zaubersprüche und ähnliches.  Zudem funktionieren nun Post-Processing-Effekte wie die Vignettierung.  Logischerweise kommen diese Effekte aber mit einer Performance-Einbuße  daher. Wie hoch diese ausfallen wird, steht zu diesem Zeitpunkt  allerdings noch nicht fest.



Quelle - PC Games Hardware


----------



## Anticrist (18. Mai 2015)

Controller-Akkus geladen - check
Maus/Tastatur gereinigt - check
Sofa hergerichtet - check
Leinwand entstaubt - check
Beamer gereinigt - check
Kühlflüssigkeit nachgefüllt - check

Ich bin rdy


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Mai 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Controller-Akkus geladen - check
> Maus/Tastatur gereinigt - check
> Sofa hergerichtet - check
> Leinwand geputzt - check
> ...



Du hast Knabberzeugs vergessen, oder willst du Hunger haben während des spielens?


----------



## Anticrist (18. Mai 2015)

Dafür hab ich einen Haussklaven, der wurde auch schon angewiesen, Nahrungsmittel, Kaffee und sexuelle Erregung in genügendem Maße vorzuhalten, damit ich es bei Bedarf abrufen kann


----------



## Nazzy (18. Mai 2015)

" Schatz,ich will dich "
"sry, habe gerade schon 2 mal"


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. Mai 2015)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Ja, mit Pad wird sowieso gezockt
> 
> Edit :
> 
> ...



Und wer ist die Quelle dafür?


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (18. Mai 2015)

Meine CE ist gerade gekommen. So jetzt noch auf die Freischaltung warten


----------



## Anticrist (18. Mai 2015)

Stimmt, da kommt ja noch nen day-1 Patch, der heute Nacht geladen werden muss..... 
Okay.. wach bleiben hat sich erledigt -.-


----------



## turbosnake (18. Mai 2015)

Der soll doch nur 480MB groß sein?


----------



## Nazzy (18. Mai 2015)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Und wer ist die Quelle dafür?



Ja, PCGH natürlich


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Mai 2015)

Der_Hutmacher schrieb:


> Meine CE ist gerade gekommen.



Ihr seid doch alle miese Hunde.  Meine ist noch nicht da, befindet sich noch im Zielpaketzentrum, wird also ehr morgen als heute werden was die Zustellung angeht.


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. Mai 2015)

Meine Box wurde noch nicht versandt. Pfff.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Mai 2015)

Wo hast du bestellt?


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. Mai 2015)

Amazon.


----------



## Seabound (18. Mai 2015)

Wann soll das Game denn rauskommen?


----------



## Rizzard (18. Mai 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wann soll das Game denn rauskommen?



Für die meisten ist morgen der Release.


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Mai 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Amazon.



Es steht "Lieferung am Erscheinungstag" kann es sein das Amazon es dir auf keinen Fall vorher schickt? Also sie wollen nicht das du das Spiel vor dem 19.5 erhältst?


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Mai 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Es steht "Lieferung am Erscheinungstag" kann es sein das Amazon es dir auf keinen Fall vorher schickt? Also sie wollen nicht das du das Spiel vor dem 19.5 erhältst?



Denkbar, sonst hätten sie es schon Freitag verschickt und nicht wie bei M4yw0lf garnicht oder bei mir am Samstag.


----------



## Nazzy (18. Mai 2015)

Boys and Girls , 

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt GeForce Game Ready Driver Released | GeForce


----------



## Seabound (18. Mai 2015)

Spiele, die ich unbedingt will, kauf ich bei MediaMarkt. Die haben die manchmal schon nen Tag vor Release im Regal oder im Lager. Muss man in dem Falle halt nett fragen. Mit Amazon hab ich teils schlechte Erfahrung gemacht und bestell da Spiele nicht mehr, die ich direkt am Releasetage zocken will. 

Das schlimmste ist, wenn das Spiel an nem Samstag erscheinen soll. Und der Postbote kommt nicht und du musst in Ungewisseheit bis Montag warten...  Is mir schon passiert.


----------



## turbosnake (18. Mai 2015)

Ich habe auch bei Amazon bestellt und es sollte laut DHL heute, aber laut Amazon morgen kommen.  Losgeschickt wurde es erst am Samstag.
Seltsam das es bei dir noch bei Amazon liegt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. Mai 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Es steht "Lieferung am Erscheinungstag" kann es sein das Amazon es dir auf keinen Fall vorher schickt? Also sie wollen nicht das du das Spiel vor dem 19.5 erhältst?





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Denkbar, sonst hätten sie es schon Freitag verschickt und nicht wie bei M4yw0lf garnicht oder bei mir am Samstag.



Auch damit es erst zum Release da ist sollte es zumindest heute mal losgeschickt werden...


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Mai 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich habe auch bei Amazon bestellt und es sollte laut DHL heute, aber laut Amazon morgen kommen.  Losgeschickt wurde es erst am Samstag.
> Seltsam das es bei dir noch bei Amazon liegt.



Grade hat der Status sich bei DHL verändert:

Die Sendung wird dem Empfänger voraussichtlich heute zugestellt.

Drückt mir die Daumen, ich möchte unbedingt noch bis morgen im Artbook blättern.


----------



## Deepfreezer (18. Mai 2015)

Ich hatte meins auch bei Amazon Vorbestellt, ist zwar die Xbox One Version, aber ich halte sie jetzt seit 10.35 Uhr in der Hand 

Frag mich nur obs schon spielbar ist, da ja der Day One Patch wohl erst morgen erscheint. Wobei auch egal muss eh gleich los zur Arbeit *grml*


----------



## Anticrist (18. Mai 2015)

Wenn heute Nacht alle den Patch saugen, braucht man für die 480MB sicher ne Stunde


----------



## Der_Hutmacher (18. Mai 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ihr seid doch alle miese Hunde.  Meine ist noch nicht da, befindet sich noch im Zielpaketzentrum, wird also ehr morgen als heute werden was die Zustellung angeht.



Habe extra heute Vormittag Homeoffice eingeplant, wg. diesem sch**** eigenhändigen Strafversand von Amazon. Aber falls es dich tröstet zum Zocken komme ich auch nicht, muss noch arbeiten


----------



## turbosnake (18. Mai 2015)

,.......


----------



## Invisiblo (18. Mai 2015)

Ich zock erst morgen Abend, ich brauch schon ne top Stimmung, um das voll genießen zu können. Dazu gehört nicht um 1 Uhr morgens müde am PC zu hängen und am nächsten Tag früh raus müssen.


----------



## Kinguin (18. Mai 2015)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Ich zock erst morgen Abend, ich brauch schon ne top Stimmung, um das voll genießen zu können. Dazu gehört nicht um 1 Uhr morgens müde am PC zu hängen und am nächsten Tag früh raus müssen.



Schließe mich dem an, wobei ich erst Mittwoch dazu komme es zu spielen, das Schöne daran sind aber die 12 Tage Pfingstferien bei mir


----------



## Lg3 (18. Mai 2015)

Was das angeht habe ich einen Master plan entwickelt, hab die ganze Nacht durch gemacht und bis jetzt nicht geschlafen, also Schlafe ich gleich bis 1 Uhr und zock die Nacht durch!


----------



## Nazzy (18. Mai 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Schließe mich dem an, wobei ich erst Mittwoch dazu komme es zu spielen, das Schöne daran sind aber die 12 Tage Pfingstferien bei mir



nana, hast du nun doch die Graka deines Bruders " geklaut"


----------



## turbosnake (18. Mai 2015)

Unter erheblichen Aufwand habe ich es geschafft das ich das Spiel heute in den Händen halte.

Die Anleitung ist allerdings eine Enttäuschung, da steht nichts über die Steuerung drin.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Mai 2015)

Hey Leute, habe gestern noch ein Schwert gefunden, mit dem ich eine x-prozentige Chance habe Gegner in Brand zu setzen.
Ich wollt euch eben nur mal die Wartezeit erträglicher machen.


----------



## WaldemarE (18. Mai 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Hey Leute, habe gestern noch ein Schwert gefunden, mit dem ich eine x-prozentige Chance habe Gegner in Brand zu setzen.
> Ich wollt euch eben nur mal die Wartezeit erträglicher machen.


Jetzt sind die Benches ja da, hoffentlich beruhigt es hier einige Gemühter


----------



## antillectual (18. Mai 2015)

Ich frag mich was CDPR dann ständig "optimiert" hat... 

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - So spielt es sich mit Maus und Tastatur - News - GameStar.de



> The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - So spielt es sich mit Maus und Tastatur
> 
> Unsere PC-Testversion von The Witcher 3 bedienen wir natürlich mit Maus und Tastatur. Blöd nur, dass das nicht immer gut funktioniert.


----------



## Kinguin (18. Mai 2015)

Nazzy schrieb:


> ....




Das Spiel ist nun auch endlich da ,werde es zwar nicht auf komplett in Ultra @FHD genießen,aber egal.
Ich hoffe wirklich,dass das Spiel meinen Erwartungen gerecht wird ^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. Mai 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Hey Leute, habe gestern noch ein Schwert gefunden, mit dem ich eine x-prozentige Chance habe Gegner in Brand zu setzen.
> Ich wollt euch eben nur mal die Wartezeit erträglicher machen.



Pfff.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Mai 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist nun auch endlich da ,werde es zwar nicht auf komplett in Ultra @FHD genießen,aber egal.
> Ich hoffe wirklich,dass das Spiel meinen Erwartungen gerecht wird ^^



Bei mir läst DHL weiter auf sich warten, Gott wie ich diese Warterei auf den Packetdienst hasse.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Mai 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bei mir läst DHL weiter auf sich warten, Gott wie ich diese Warterei auf den Packetdienst hasse.



So ging´s mir am Samstag.
DHL kommt da eigentlich so zwischen 10-12 Uhr. So gegen 13:30 Uhr habe ich die Hoffnung aufgegeben. Um 14:15 Uhr klingelte es doch an der Tür.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Mai 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> So ging´s mir am Samstag.
> DHL kommt da eigentlich so zwischen 10-12 Uhr. So gegen 13:30 Uhr habe ich die Hoffnung aufgegeben. Um 14:15 Uhr klingelte es doch an der Tür.



Ja normalerweise kommen die hier auch so gegen 14 Uhr, hab aber auch schon erlebt das die erst gegen 18 Uhr kamen, von daher könnten sie noch kommen.
Man, ich will nicht noch bis morgen warten müssen.


----------



## Deepfreezer (18. Mai 2015)

Deepfreezer schrieb:


> Ich hatte meins auch bei Amazon Vorbestellt, ist zwar die Xbox One Version, aber ich halte sie jetzt seit 10.35 Uhr in der Hand
> 
> Frag mich nur obs schon spielbar ist, da ja der Day One Patch wohl erst morgen erscheint. Wobei auch egal muss eh gleich los zur Arbeit *grml*



Ich zitiere mich mal kurz selbst, falls das sonst schätze ich untergehen würde.

Das Comic Book aus der Amazon Aktion ist auch noch eingetrudelt eben, bin ich da der einzige, oder hattet ihr (als die die es auch bekommen haben) auch was "größeres" von den Vorschaubildern her erwartet?

Meine von der reinen Größe des Buches nicht den Umfang ansich.


----------



## Zybba (18. Mai 2015)

Wieso? Ist es The Witcher im Pixie Buch Format? ^^

Ich hab die Bilder nicht gesehen, die Edition also auch nicht gekauft.
Grundsätzlich würde ich ein Artbook aber in DinA4 erwarten.


----------



## Deepfreezer (18. Mai 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Wieso? Ist es The Witcher im Pixie Buch Format? ^^
> 
> Ich hab die Bilder nicht gesehen, die Edition also auch nicht gekauft.
> Grundsätzlich würde ich ein Artbook aber in DinA4 erwarten.



So in der Art^^ Es ist gerade mal so hoch wie die Bluray Hülle aber knapp 1,5 cm schmaler als diese.

Ist auf jeden Fall ne nette Dreingabe, aber wenn das einer für den Ursprünglichen Preis von 29,99 € später kauft könnte doch dann etwas enttäuscht vom Gegenwert sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Mai 2015)

Tja, fast 18 Uhr, da kommt wohl heute keine CE mehr mit DHL. 
Hatte wirklich gehoft das die heute liefern, dann hätte ich heute Nacht noch 2-3h reinschauen können und vor allem schon mal die Installation durchführen können, weil die nässten 2 Tage werde ich definitiv nicht zum spielen kommen.
Also wird es wohl nichts vor Donnerstag werden mit TW3 zocken.
Gott bin ich im Moment angefressen und wenn ich dann noch daran denke das ich es sowieso auf einer GTX 580 spielen muss weil eine GTX 980ti, oder R9 390(X) nichts vor Juni wird... 

*edit* Ich glaube ich explodier gleich, grade mal aus dem Fenster geschaut sehe ich noch wie der DHL-Lieferwagen wegfährt, gehe schnell runter und schaue in den Briefkasten liegt ein Zettel drinen, nicht angetroffen!
Die wollen mich doch verarschen, ich war zu Hause, dieses Schwein von einem DHL-Boten hat einfach nicht geklingelt und nen Zettel reingeworfen und hat sich verpisst und sowas streikt? Für so eine Art von Service haben diese Säcke nicht eine Stunde weniger Arbeit und nicht einen Cent mehr Lohn verdient. 
Verfluchtes Gesindel!!!


----------



## Rizzard (18. Mai 2015)

Was ne Pfeife.
Einfach nur an Feierabend gedacht und nicht mal klingeln.


----------



## Seabound (18. Mai 2015)

Tja. So ne ******* mit dem Zettel kenn ich. Wenn du da so ne faule Saue als Paketzusteller hast und wohnst weit oben in Ner Mietwohnung, passiert das häufiger mal.

Zum Glück  sind die Zeiten vorbei.


----------



## Caduzzz (18. Mai 2015)

@ Nightslaver (mal unabhängig davon dass ich mit den Kurieren nicht tauschen möchte (Stress und unterbezahlt, andere Diskussion) gleich 'ne Beschwerde beim Abholen, mir ist so etwas auch schon mehrmals passiert  ich fühle mit dir; ka ob das was bewirkt, aber es gibt einem "Genugtuung" 

@ all

bei dem Tempo wie hier im Fred gepostet wird habe ich jetzt nicht alles gelesen, aber: ich habe bei GoG das Spiel in mehreren Paketen heruntergeladen die letzten Tage, so weit so "gut". da ich aber wette, dass die nächsten tage und Wochen bestimmt X Patches und Bugfixes kommen, dachte ich mir ich installiere diesen Galaxy(mistkrammeckermotz)Client, damit ich die nächsten tage ruhe habe und sich alles automatisch installiert. 
Ein Freund hat das auch so gemacht, ich sage Galaxy: hier ist das Spiel brauchst nur "importieren" alles da...aber Galaxy will dennoch alles von vorne installieren...Hat noch wer dieses Problem bzw. 'ne Lösung?? (im GoG Forum wurde das auch schon angesprochen, aber Lösungen sind rar zurzeit..)
Ja, ich weiß ist ne Beta und es ginge auch (sehr) oldschool, aber das nervt mich i-wie....

Grüße


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. Mai 2015)

So die CE ist gerade angekommen 
Jedoch lässt sich (noch??) nicht der GOG Code eingeben. ER sagt dann immer der ist ungültig.

Edit:

Ah sehe gerade, wird offiziell erst in 5 Stunden freigeschaltet ^^


----------



## Lg3 (18. Mai 2015)

Auf der PS4 kann man immerhin schon um 0 uhr zocken ^^


----------



## turbosnake (18. Mai 2015)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> So die CE ist gerade angekommen
> Jedoch lässt sich (noch??) nicht der GOG Code eingeben. ER sagt dann immer der ist ungültig.
> 
> Edit:
> ...



Doch lässt sich eingeben. Hat bei mir nach dem Installieren sofort funktioniert.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (18. Mai 2015)

Ohhhhh statt O soll das ein D gewesen sein.... War kaum zu erkennen


----------



## FortuneHunter (18. Mai 2015)

Die Deutschen Sprachdateien können bei GOG runtergeladen werden.


----------



## Nazzy (18. Mai 2015)

So, ich wünsche Euch viel Spass beim nerden 
gut nächtle !


----------



## turbosnake (18. Mai 2015)

FortuneHunter schrieb:


> Die Deutschen Sprachdateien können bei GOG runtergeladen werden.


Wie mache ich das in Galaxy?


----------



## WaldemarE (18. Mai 2015)

auf Extras gehn und dann von englisch auf deutsch umstellen


----------



## turbosnake (18. Mai 2015)

Hätte ich mir eigentlich denken können.
Auf gog hab ich das so gefunden, aber in Galaxy nicht.


----------



## BabaYaga (18. Mai 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Tja, fast 18 Uhr, da kommt wohl heute keine CE mehr mit DHL.
> Hatte wirklich gehoft das die heute liefern, dann hätte ich heute Nacht noch 2-3h reinschauen können und vor allem schon mal die Installation durchführen können, weil die nässten 2 Tage werde ich definitiv nicht zum spielen kommen.
> Also wird es wohl nichts vor Donnerstag werden mit TW3 zocken.
> Gott bin ich im Moment angefressen und wenn ich dann noch daran denke das ich es sowieso auf einer GTX 580 spielen muss weil eine GTX 980ti, oder R9 390(X) nichts vor Juni wird...
> ...



Bah wie ich sowas hasse, mir ist das auch schon mal passiert.  Hatte mir extra frei genommen.
Das war vor Ewigkeiten zum Release von Halo 2 auf der Xbox lol.
Hatte die Limited Steelbox bestellt, konnte vor Aufregung die ganze Nacht nicht schlafen und saß dann so dahinvegetierend lautlos auf der Couch um ja nicht die Klingeln vom Postmann zu überhören.
Irgendwann war Mittag und ich dachte mir, gibts doch nicht wo bleibt denn der.
Gehste mal runter in den Briefkasten guggen... liegt der Abholschein drin. Nicht angetroffen, abholbar am MORGEN.. ja leck mich doch lol.

Aber tröste dich. Meine CE wurde noch nicht mal weggeschickt. Weiß nicht was Amazon da so lange rumeiert.
Offensichtlich verschickt man die, die nach Österreich gehen noch später. So quasi, geht sich sowieso nicht aus zum Releasetag, da kann man ja gleich 3 Tage später schicken lol.
Hab aber wie du die nächsten 2 Tage eh auch so gut wie keine Zeit, werde dann auch zum langen WE hin so richtig losstarten


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Mai 2015)

Falls ihr es nicht gesehen habt, diesen Trailer MUSS man gesehen haben, tolle Hintergrund-Musik und tolle Szenen  bin von diesem Trailer richtig begeistert.


----------



## boss3D (18. Mai 2015)

"Blöde" Frage: Wo gibt's eigentlich den day-one-patch (als preload)? Oder kommt der Download ebenfalls erst um 01:00 für alle Normalsterblichen?


----------



## Alistair (18. Mai 2015)

Hallo,

ich hätte kurz eine Frage wegen den Systemvoraussetzungen.

Ich habe nämlich eine nVidia GeForce GTX580, genauer gesagt eine ASUS ENGTX580 DCII/2DIS, und bei The Witcher 3 wird eine GTX 660 als Mindestanforderung, was die Grafikkarte betrifft, angegeben.

Kann ich das Spiel somit überhaupt spielen? Ich denke, dass es zumindestens auf niedrigen bis mittleren Einstellungen laufen sollte, wollte aber eure Meinung dazu hören. 

Hier noch der Rest meines Systems:

CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K (3,40 GHz)
Mainboard: ASUS P8P67 Deluxe
Arbeitsspeicher: G.Skill Ripjaws-X 8 GB RAM (DDR3-1333)
SSD: Crucial RealSSD C300 128 GB
HDD: Samsung HD103SJ
Soundkarte: ASUS Xonar DX

Vielen Dank bereits im Voraus.

Beste Grüße
Alistair


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Mai 2015)

boss3D schrieb:


> "Blöde" Frage: Wo gibt's eigentlich den day-one-patch (als preload)? Oder kommt der Download ebenfalls erst um 01:00 für alle Normalsterblichen?



Da der Day1 Patch das Spiel auch freischaltet und "Day 1" heißt, wirst du wohl bis 1Uhr warten müssen


----------



## Valdasaar (18. Mai 2015)

Das kann ja noch lustig werden mit meiner AMD 280 und Witcher 3 wenn ich schon in Witcher 1 mit den Grafikeinstellungen herumspielen muss damit es im Händlerviertel vernünftig läuft.


----------



## Porsche2000 (18. Mai 2015)

Mit einer GTX 580 wird man The Witcher 3 spielen können. Aber in welchen Details wird sich zeigen.


----------



## Lg3 (18. Mai 2015)

Alistair schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich hätte kurz eine Frage wegen den Systemvoraussetzungen.
> 
> ...



Du kannst dir ja mal bei Gamestar den Technik check angucken The Witcher 3 - Systemanforderungen - Technik-Check mit Grafikvergleich - Technik-Check - Seite 7 - GameStar.de (Runter scrollen)

Spielen kannst du jedenfalls ^^


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Mai 2015)

Habe GOG Version und kann das Kompendium herunterladen, aber die ZIP Datei ist ungültig??  Ist auch  nur 1MB gross kann gut sein das da noch der zweite Teil fehlt aber dann würde es keinen Sinn machen denn Download davon jetzt schon anzubieten.

In welcher Sprache werdet ihr es spielen? Ich spare mir 2.6GB für die Synchro auf Deutsch und Spiele es auf Englisch.


----------



## Alistair (18. Mai 2015)

Hallo Porsche2000 und Lg3,

danke für eure Antworten.

Ich hoffe, dass ich The Witcher dann mit meiner GTX 580 aufgrund des Prozessors und des Arbeitsspeichers in mittlerer Grafik-Qualität spielen kann. Wenn die Grafikkarte den Ausschlag geben sollte, dann kann ich das Spiel wohl nur in niedrigen Einstellungen spielen.

Das Wichtigste war für mich, dass ich das Spiel überhaupt spielen kann. Ein Kumpel und ich haben es schon letztes Jahr vorbestellt gehabt, er hat sich aber die PS4-Version geholt. Ich denke aber, dass so ein Rollenspiel wie The Witcher 3 auf dem PC am meisten Spaß macht. 

Beste Grüße
Alistair


----------



## facehugger (18. Mai 2015)

Alistair schrieb:


> Ich denke aber, dass so ein Rollenspiel wie The Witcher 3 auf dem PC am meisten Spaß macht.


Davon kannst du ausgehn und selbst auf middle sieht der Hexer noch gut aus

Gruß


----------



## ryzen1 (19. Mai 2015)

Also ich kann gerade die File entschlüsseln. Das mit 1 Uhr war doch nicht ganz richtig?


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Mai 2015)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Also ich kann gerade die File entschlüsseln. Das mit 1 Uhr war doch nicht ganz richtig?



Bei mir ist gerade der Day1 Patch gestartet aber nur mit 321MB, liegt entweder daran das noch mehr kommt oder die 480MB Information war falsch.


----------



## ryzen1 (19. Mai 2015)

Bei mir hat er auch nur um die 300MB geladen. Wird schon so passen ^^
Dafür hat er gestern oder vorgestern auch nochmal n bisschen was geladen gehabt, obwohl der Preload schon fertig war.


----------



## Lg3 (19. Mai 2015)

Hätte das auch unfair gefunden wenn man auf den Konsolen 1 stunde Früher spielen könnte als auf dem PC. Aber mir fällt grad auf das meine PS4 jetzt wo Witcher 3 endlich spielbar ist, nochmal 2gb herunterlädt und bis das fertig ist kann ich nicht Spielen


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Mai 2015)

Juuuhuuuuu kann TW3 spielen   Bis meine Grafikkarte morgen kommt wird es entweder nur auf tiefsten Einstellungen laufen oder es wird eine Diashow.


----------



## ryzen1 (19. Mai 2015)

Jetzt will er noch nen 1,3GB Patch laden oO
Nochmal warten 

edit: davon sind fast 800MB der Soundtrack und die Map als PDF... + 500MB Artbook...ICH BRAUCH DAS NICHT 
Das einzige was ich brauch is die .exe mit 50mb ^^


----------



## Lg3 (19. Mai 2015)

Soo, kann jetzt auch Spielen. Wünsche euch allen viel Spaß ^^


----------



## Tomek92 (19. Mai 2015)

Muss noch auf den MMOGA Key warten  Aber euch allen viel Spaß  Dann Vorfreue ich mich noch mehr !


----------



## Kinguin (19. Mai 2015)

Na dann viel Spaß, ich stürze mich in die Welt des Hexers erst am Mittwoch 



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Falls ihr es nicht gesehen habt, diesen Trailer MUSS man gesehen haben, tolle Hintergrund-Musik und tolle Szenen  bin von diesem Trailer richtig begeistert.



Der Trailer war richtig gut, war schön auch alte Bekannte wiederzusehen, bin mal gespannt, welche Rolle diese in TW3 einnehmen.


----------



## HisN (19. Mai 2015)

Anständige Performance in Ultra auf 4K. 
Gut gemacht CDP. Mehr davon.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich meine Entscheidung bezüglich Witcher 2 selber treffen muss dann sollte ich bei der Frage ob die Ereignisse von Witcher 2 simuliert werden sollen doch "Nein" wählen, oder?


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Mai 2015)

Habe 1 Stunde gespielt und bitte unbedingt das Tutorial durch machen, auch wegen der Story hilft es. Ich sag nur, der Trainigsdummy von Ciri am Schluss des Tutorials, als ich gesehen habe was dahinter war bin ich erschreckt und war froh das Geralt es nur geträumt hat.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Wenn ich meine Entscheidung bezüglich Witcher 2  selber treffen muss dann sollte ich bei der Frage ob die Ereignisse von  Witcher 2 simuliert werden sollen doch "Nein" wählen, oder?



Wählst du Ja, musst du später im Spiel gewisse Entscheidungen was vorher passiert ist angeben, wählst du Nein fängt die Geschichte "ohne" Vorgeschichte an sozusagen.


----------



## ryzen1 (19. Mai 2015)

Habt ihr Probleme mit einer übertakteten Grafikkarte?
Ich musste meine meine Taktraten auf Standard setzen sonst schmiert mir das Spiel jedes Mal ab.
Komischerweise funktionieren alle anderen Spiele und Benchmarks ohne Probleme.


----------



## RavionHD (19. Mai 2015)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Habt ihr Probleme mit einer übertakteten Grafikkarte?
> Ich musste meine meine Taktraten auf Standard setzen sonst schmiert mir das Spiel jedes Mal ab.
> Komischerweise funktionieren alle anderen Spiele und Benchmarks ohne Probleme.



Jedes Spiel reagiert anders auf OC, bei mir reagiert GTAV sehr allergisch drauf.


----------



## repac3r (19. Mai 2015)

So so *__* Habe jetzt knapp 3 Stunden hinter mir und es ist einfach super <3
Meine R9 290 Vapor schafft alles auf Anschlag (Hairworks, VSync, Bloom, Bloor, Bewegungsunschärfe alles auf off) im Durchschnitt zwischen 40-60FPS, yeah.

Auf jeden Fall ein super Spiel.
Gute Nacht euch.


Grüße


----------



## VitaliTy (19. Mai 2015)

Für alle die diese Bunte Welt für das Witcher Universum nicht passend finden:


Reshade: Home (unterstützt mehr als sweetfx alleine)



in *der SweetFX_settings.txt im Game Folder* nach reshade Installation dann das anmachen:


#define USE_VIBRANCE         *1* //[0 or 1] Vibrance : Intelligently saturates (or desaturates if you use negative values) the pixels depending on their original saturation.
 und das falls ihr schärfere Texturen wollt:
#define USE_LUMASHARPEN       *1* //[0 or 1] LumaSharpen : Sharpens the image.



unter Vibrance settings weiter unten in der txt dann
#define Vibrance     *-0.25*  //[-1.00 to 1.00] Intelligently saturates (or desaturates if you use negative values) the pixels depending on their original saturation.



sollte es nicht funktionieren: manche Overlays (dxtory, msi afterburner usw. muss mann evtl ausschalten)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rizzard (19. Mai 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wählst du Ja, musst du später im Spiel gewisse Entscheidungen was vorher passiert ist angeben, wählst du Nein fängt die Geschichte "ohne" Vorgeschichte an sozusagen.



Es werden einem 4-5 Fragen gestellt, kurz bevor man auf Emhir trifft.


----------



## WaldemarE (19. Mai 2015)

gibt's eigentlich eine schnellauswahl  für die Zauber? Ist ganz schön nervig mit dem Ringmenü


----------



## Zypharium (19. Mai 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Jedes Spiel reagiert anders auf OC, bei mir reagiert GTAV sehr allergisch drauf.



Nicht nur bei dir. Mein GTA V ist auch sehr mürrisch und eigen, wenn ich zu sehr übertakte. Ob The Witcher 3 genauso ist, muss ich gleich testen.


----------



## parad0xr (19. Mai 2015)

Bin noch auf der suche nach den richtigen Grafikeinstellungen für meine Zotac GTX 780Ti AMP. Bei 1440p  Voreinstellung Ultra habe ich bis jetzt nur die Haireffects auf aus und Schattendetails auf "Hoch". Läuft aber noch nicht so "sauber" wie ich es mir erhoffe. Habt ihr noch Tipps welche Einstellungen man ausschalten/runterschalten kann die Performance bringen und sich vll nicht zu stark bemerkbar machen?


----------



## Cleriker (19. Mai 2015)

Laut den Screenshots von PCGH ist der Unterschied zwischen ultra und hoch ja wirklich sehr gering. 
Ich würde hoch als Vorauswahl nehmen und dann Stück für Stück die einzelnen Einstellungen hoch setzen und schauen, was es bei dir bringt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Mai 2015)

VitaliTy schrieb:


> Für alle die diese Bunte Welt für das Witcher Universum nicht passend finden:
> 
> 
> Reshade: Home (unterstützt mehr als sweetfx alleine)
> ...



Paar Vergleichsscreenshots?


----------



## Xtreme (19. Mai 2015)

Bin schon tierisch heiß auf das Game, aber Arbeit geht ja vor^^ Bis heute Abend muss ich mich noch gedulden


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Mai 2015)

Moin ihr,
gibt es eine Zusammenfassung der beiden ersten Teile? Ich habe den ersten vor viiielen Jahren gespielt und kaum in Erinnerung, Teil 2 konnte mich nie fesseln :\
Einfach damit man wieder ne kleine Basis hat bevor ich mich später ins Abenteuer stürze!

Danke und Gruß,
Narbennarr


----------



## xeru (19. Mai 2015)

moin zusammen

Habe mir bei Alternate ne GTX 960 mit Witcher 3 als zugabe bestellt welche Heute ankommen soll . Weiß jemand wie das mit dem Download Code abläuft ? Liegt der bei der GraKa bei oder muss ich Alternate kontaktieren ?


----------



## VitaliTy (19. Mai 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Paar Vergleichsscreenshots?



Hab den post upgedated.
Bitte Danke


----------



## Kinguin (19. Mai 2015)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Moin ihr,
> gibt es eine Zusammenfassung der beiden ersten Teile? Ich habe den ersten vor viiielen Jahren gespielt und kaum in Erinnerung, Teil 2 konnte mich nie fesseln :\
> Einfach damit man wieder ne kleine Basis hat bevor ich mich später ins Abenteuer stürze!
> 
> ...



The Witcher 3 Fanseite - Forum - Story-Zusammenfassung von The Witcher 1 (1/1)
The Witcher 3 Fanseite - Forum - Story-Zusammenfassung von The Witcher 2 (1/1)

Bitte schön, glaub Giga oder Gamestar (?) hatte auch eine Zusammenfassung, aber die war ganz ok, aber da fehlten glaub ich paar Infos.
Bin aber ehrlich gesagt kein Fan von Zusammenfassungen, so hat man kein richtiges Feeling aber kann verstehen, wenn man sich sofort ins Abenteuer stürzen will. 

Ums anzumerken, laut Reviews scheinen auch die Romane sehr wichtig zu sein für den 3.Teil (im Grunde aber auch schon fürs Verständnis von TW1+TW2) - aber vieles wird dir auch noch im Spiel erklärt, muss man sich bisschen reinlesen.
Kann aber auch die Romane empfehlen, falls man sich für Fantasy begeistern kann und Zeit hat dafür. ^^


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Mai 2015)

Super danke dir.
Zusammenfassungen sind natürlich nicht optimal, aber wie gesagt hab den ersten Teil ja selbst gespielt - nur ist das eben etwas her. Und wenn man nicht gerade richtiger Fan von etwas ist, tue ich mich immer schwer die optisch doch veralteten Spiele zu spielen (anders z.b. bei Final Fantasy das ich trotz der optik immer wieder Spiele). Es sollte nur mein Wissen wieder auffrischen!

DIe Bücher kommen vlt auch mal dran, habe aber noch einige andere auf der Warteliste!

Danke!


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Mai 2015)

VitaliTy schrieb:


> Hab den post upgedated.
> Bitte Danke



Merci, schaut auch ziemlich gut aus


----------



## Robonator (19. Mai 2015)

In den Cutscenes siehts schonmal wirklich gut aus  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Allerdings gefällt mir die Landschaft nicht so ganz. Weitsicht ist irgendwie Fehlanzeige und alles ploppt gefühlte 10m vor mir auf. Beim reiten stottert das Game auch so komisch vor sich hin, besonders beim umschauen.
Hat sonst noch jemand so eine schwammige Maus? Im Menü ist das besonders grauenhaft. Umschalten auf "Hardware Cursor" macht das ganze noch schlimmer mMn. :/
Sonst gefällt es mir schonmal ganz gut, grade die Dialoge machen Lust auf mehr und die englische Synchro ist super


----------



## Rizzard (19. Mai 2015)

Anscheinend ist der Loot in den Kisten nicht fix.
Hab gelesen das wenn man vor dem öffnen einer Kiste speichert, den Loot anschaut, dann nochmal neu lädt, sich anderer Loot darin befindet. Hab´s allerdings selbst noch nicht getestet (andere Foren allerdings schon).
Was soll ich davon halten.


----------



## facehugger (19. Mai 2015)

parad0xr schrieb:


> Bin noch auf der suche nach den richtigen Grafikeinstellungen für meine Zotac GTX 780Ti AMP. Bei 1440p  Voreinstellung Ultra habe ich bis jetzt nur die Haireffects auf aus und Schattendetails auf "Hoch". Läuft aber noch nicht so "sauber" wie ich es mir erhoffe. Habt ihr noch Tipps welche Einstellungen man ausschalten/runterschalten kann die Performance bringen und sich vll nicht zu stark bemerkbar machen?


Schon in Full-HD mit allem auf ultra läuft ne GTX780/Ti nicht gerade zur Höchstform auf.


The Witcher 3 im Technik-Test: Benchmarks mit 22 GPUs 
  warum auch immer. In WQHD siehts dann logischerweise noch enger aus. Noch einmal, hoch schaut nicht sooo viel schlechter aus, kostet aber deutlich weniger Performance

Gruß


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Mai 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Anscheinend ist der Loot in den Kisten nicht fix.
> Hab gelesen das wenn man vor dem öffnen einer Kiste speichert, den Loot anschaut, dann nochmal neu lädt, sich anderer Loot darin befindet. Hab´s allerdings selbst noch nicht getestet (andere Foren allerdings schon).
> Was soll ich davon halten.



Tja das sind wohl die Kompromisse die eingegangen werden mussten um so eine große Welt zu realisieren, um da noch das Loot balancetechnisch von Hand zu platzieren hat dann wohl doch einfach Manpower, Zeit, oder beides gefehlt...
Wobei ich ja nicht mal prinzipiell abgeneigt bin das  Teile des Loot random sind, solange halt einzigartige Waffen und Rüstungen  dann wenigstens von Hand platziert werden. Ob da Tränke, Nahrung, Händlercrap Items, Munition, usw. random in Truhen generiert werden juckt mich eigentlich wenig.

*edit* Man, schon wieder fast 12 Uhr und DHL ist noch immer nicht da... Was ich kotzen könnte, soviel Inhalt kann man garnicht im Magen haben...
Ehrlich, warum verschickt Amazon seine Sendungen auch nicht mit UPS, mit denen hab ich bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, nicht wie bei DHL und Hermes, diesen Mistläden.
Wenn das heute wieder nicht mit der Zustellung hinhaut werde ich wohl meinen Frust mal bei Amazon auslasen müssen, DHL ist ja so kundenunfreundlich aufgebaut das man sich bei denen nicht gezielt über sowas beschweren kann, da kein zugänglicher Support...


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (19. Mai 2015)

xeru schrieb:


> moin zusammen
> 
> Habe mir bei Alternate ne GTX 960 mit Witcher 3 als zugabe bestellt welche Heute ankommen soll . Weiß jemand wie das mit dem Download Code abläuft ? Liegt der bei der GraKa bei oder muss ich Alternate kontaktieren ?



bei cyperport war es so, dass man denen eine E-Mail schicken musste mit Kopie der Rechnung und hat dann daraufhin den Code bekommen. Diesen Code musste man dann wiederum bei Nvidia einlösen, um den GOG-Code zu bekommen.

Bei Alternate kann das aber natürlich anders sein, die hätten ruhig ein paar mehr Infos auf ihrer Seite rausrücken können. So heißt es auf deren Aktionsseite ja bspw. "Überprüfe anhand der Produktbeschreibung der Grafikkarte bzw. des Notebooks, dass das erworbene Modell auch die Spiele enthält. "  und dann ist aber auf den Produktbeschreibungen der Grafikkarten keinerlei Wort zur Witcher-Aktion zu finden. Das ist schon schwach irgendwie.


Hat eigentlich schon jemand irgendwas von den beiden DLCs im Spiel bemerkt? Also z.b. das Rüstungsset irgendwo gefunden? Bin mir nicht ganz sicher ob das bei mir geklappt hat mit dem DLCs installieren über GOG Galaxy, hätte eig erwartet, dass man irgendwo die installierten DLCs sehen kann...


----------



## orca113 (19. Mai 2015)

> *edit* Man, schon wieder fast 12 Uhr und DHL ist noch immer nicht da... Was ich kotzen könnte, soviel Inhalt kann man garnicht im Magen haben...
> Ehrlich, warum verschickt Amazon seine Sendungen auch nicht mit UPS, mit denen hab ich bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, nicht wie bei DHL und Hermes, diesen Mistläden.
> Wenn das heute wieder nicht mit der Zustellung hinhaut werde ich wohl meinen Frust mal bei Amazon auslasen müssen, DHL ist ja so kundenunfreundlich aufgebaut das man sich bei denen nicht gezielt über sowas beschweren kann, da kein zugänglicher Support...



Was meinst du wieviele Leute grad auch in den Großstädten wie Berlin das Game zugestellt bekommen heute. Gehe mal davon aus die DHL Fahrer haben heute mehr zu tun mit Ausweisen Kontrollieren als damals die Grenzer in der DDR


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Mai 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> *edit* Man, schon wieder fast 12 Uhr und DHL ist noch immer nicht da... Was ich kotzen könnte, soviel Inhalt kann man garnicht im Magen haben...
> Ehrlich, warum verschickt Amazon seine Sendungen auch nicht mit UPS, mit denen hab ich bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, nicht wie bei DHL und Hermes, diesen Mistläden.
> Wenn das heute wieder nicht mit der Zustellung hinhaut werde ich wohl meinen Frust mal bei Amazon auslasen müssen, DHL ist ja so kundenunfreundlich aufgebaut das man sich bei denen nicht gezielt über sowas beschweren kann, da kein zugänglicher Support...



Ich habe mit UPS aber schlechte Erfahrung, meine Grafikkarte war gestern den ganzen Tag nur 2 Stunden unterwegs aber zugestellt wird erst Heute und die ist seit Freitag in ihrem Lager.


----------



## facehugger (19. Mai 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> *edit* Man, schon wieder fast 12 Uhr und DHL ist noch immer nicht da... Was ich kotzen könnte, soviel Inhalt kann man garnicht im Magen haben...
> Ehrlich, warum verschickt Amazon seine Sendungen auch nicht mit UPS, mit denen hab ich bis jetzt nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht, nicht wie bei DHL und Hermes, diesen Mistläden.
> Wenn das heute wieder nicht mit der Zustellung hinhaut werde ich wohl meinen Frust mal bei Amazon auslasen müssen, DHL ist ja so kundenunfreundlich aufgebaut das man sich bei denen nicht gezielt über sowas beschweren kann, da kein zugänglicher Support...


Ganz ehrlich, wenn du so heiß auf das Game bist, hättest du den Hexer ja auch ganz normal im Laden kaufen können. Unser MM/Saturn hatte W3 schon am Freitag vorrätig. Und DHL hat sicher besseres zu tun, als "nur" die ganzen Vorbesteller am 19.05. diesen Jahres zu bedienen

Gruß


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Mai 2015)

facehugger schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wenn du so heiß auf das Game bist, hättest du den Hexer ja auch ganz normal im Laden kaufen können. Unser MM/Saturn hatte W3 schon am Freitag vorrätig. Und DHL hat sicher besseres zu tun, als "nur" die ganzen Vorbesteller am 19.05. diesen Jahres zu bedienen
> 
> Gruß



Im Laden gibt es aber keine CEs, die gab es nur auf Amazon.


----------



## KG1995 (19. Mai 2015)

Ich konnte das Spiel mittlerweile testen und muss sagen mir gefällt es wirklich sehr gut. Zur >besseren Performance auf einer GTX 780 TI empfehle ich folgendes:
Durch Abschalten v SYnc gewinnt man schon mal paar (4-6 Frames) mehr. Stellt man zusätzlich den Schatten auf hoch (ich merke da gegenüber Utra kaum nen Unterschied) und die Charaktereinblendung auf hoch anstatt Ultra hatte ich im best Case 65-70 und im worst Case knapp 44 FPS. Zur Info: Hairworks habe ich eingeschaltet gelassen (auf komplett). Bei Abschaltung kann man aber noch mal ca. 10 FPS raushohlen. Der Rest ist alles auf Ultra/ Höchstes eingestellt.

PS: Die  Karte läuft mit 1,164 GHZ


----------



## resu223 (19. Mai 2015)

Hat jemand von euch sein Spiel moi GOG verknüpft??


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (19. Mai 2015)

Habe das mit den DLCs nun rausgefunden. Man darf nicht einfach nur die DLCs unter Extras herunterladen (obwohl sie ja komischerweise schon angezeigt werden), sondern muss den DLC Pass in den Warenkorb legen und für 0,00 kaufen,
dann unter Mehr->Konfigurieren und da ein Häkchen bei den jeweiligen DLCs setzen.

Das ganze bezieht sich wie gesagt auf den Galaxy Client.


----------



## repac3r (19. Mai 2015)

So, selbst mit allen Grafikeinstellungen außer Hairworks inklusive SweetFx läuft meine 290 Vapor auf WQHD mit ca. 35 FPS, jetzt sieht es wirklich perfekt aus! *_*


----------



## Tomek92 (19. Mai 2015)

Gbits durch SweetFx irgendwelche FPS Einbußen ?


----------



## repac3r (19. Mai 2015)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> Gbits durch SweetFx irgendwelche FPS Einbußen ?


Kann ich so garnicht sagen, gefühlt würde ich sagen, nein! 

Grüße


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Mai 2015)

Die paar Farbwerte zu verändern macht eine heutige GPU im Tiefschlaf, das ist so gut wie umsonst.


----------



## Erwin97 (19. Mai 2015)

Unterstützt The Witcher 3 21:9 Monitore?


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Mai 2015)

Jain - es wird nicht alles skaliert, und das UI bleibt im Spiel an den 16:9-Positionen. Dafür gibts aber wohl einen Fix per ini: View topic - The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt | WSGF
Also mehr Ja als Nein.


----------



## Erwin97 (19. Mai 2015)

Danke für die Info! 

Das lässt sich schnell erledigen. 

Edit: Lohnt es sich 50 € für das Spiel zu zahlen?  (Frage an alle, die es gekauft haben)


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Mai 2015)

Erwin97 schrieb:


> Danke für die Info!
> 
> Das lässt sich schnell erledigen.
> 
> Edit: Lohnt es sich 50 € für das Spiel zu zahlen?  (Frage an alle, die es gekauft haben)



Na sicher - also ich habs zwar noch nicht mal bekommen, aber bezahlt hab ich die 50€ schon


----------



## WaldemarE (19. Mai 2015)

Also Hairworks auf 4 zu setzen hat schon mal ne menge gebracht ^^ bin jetzt bei 35-45FPS

edit: ach mist falscher Thread


----------



## antic (19. Mai 2015)

So gleich Feierabend und dann geht's ab nach Hause an den Desktop


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Mai 2015)

antic schrieb:


> So gleich Feierabend und dann geht's ab nach Hause an den Desktop



Tja ihr Glücklichen, bei mir sieht es so aus als würde das heute wieder nichts mit DHL werden, den in 1h 40min ist es wieder 18 Uhr danach kommt nichts mehr. 2 Tage hintereinander wo die es nicht gebacken bekommen mir mein Paket zu zu stellen, das schon ein Armutszeugnis, einfach Karte reinwerfen, nicht angetroffen, nicht klingeln und sich verpissen.
Langsam werde ich da echt stinksauer...


----------



## nick9999 (19. Mai 2015)

Kurze Frage ist die 4 te Schwierigkeitsstufe mit Permadeath?


----------



## Tomek92 (19. Mai 2015)

nick9999 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage ist die 4 te Schwierigkeitsstufe mit Permadeath?



Nein, ist sie nicht. Ganz sicher


----------



## tandel (19. Mai 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Tja ihr Glücklichen, bei mir sieht es so aus als würde das heute wieder nichts mit DHL werden, den in 1h 40min ist es wieder 18 Uhr danach kommt nichts mehr. 2 Tage hintereinander wo die es nicht gebacken bekommen mir mein Paket zu zu stellen, das schon ein Armutszeugnis, einfach Karte reinwerfen, nicht angetroffen, nicht klingeln und sich verpissen.
> Langsam werde ich da echt stinksauer...



Die streiken wohl. Mein Paket liegt auch seit Freitag in der Zielbasis und schafft die letzten 10km nicht zu mir. Zum Glück nichts so wichtiges wie ein PC Spiel zum Release


----------



## Tomek92 (19. Mai 2015)

Mal schauen wann AMD einen Treiber nachreicht. Nvidia hat dies ja schon getan. Das Spiel läuft sehr gut, jedoch nur ohne Hairworks  45-60 FPS mit Hairworks sogar knapp unter 30.  Also da hatte der Kollege n paar Seiten mehr Glück mit der R9 290 Vapor-X. Habe die Selbe Karte und unter Hairworks bricht das ganze leider n bisschen zusammen.


----------



## Richi1605 (19. Mai 2015)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> Mal schauen wann AMD einen Treiber nachreicht. Nvidia hat dies ja schon getan. Das Spiel läuft sehr gut, jedoch nur ohne Hairworks  45-60 FPS mit Hairworks sogar knapp unter 30.  Also da hatte der Kollege n paar Seiten mehr Glück mit der R9 290 Vapor-X. Habe die Selbe Karte und unter Hairworks bricht das ganze leider n bisschen zusammen.



mit 2 R9 290X im CF auf Hoch nur maximal 35 FPS im mom xD Habt ihr eig. auch diese "Disco" Effekte ?? Sprich bei mir kommt es heufig vor besonders bei der Morgendämmerung am Anfang bei der umgebung Hell-dunkel, Hell-Dunkel ganz schnell als würde einer im spiel an nen Lichtschalter spieln xD


----------



## Tomek92 (19. Mai 2015)

Richi1605 schrieb:


> mit 2 R9 290X im CF auf Hoch nur maximal 35 FPS im mom xD Habt ihr eig. auch diese "Disco" Effekte ?? Sprich bei mir kommt es heufig vor besonders bei der Morgendämmerung am Anfang bei der umgebung Hell-dunkel, Hell-Dunkel ganz schnell als würde einer im spiel an nen Lichtschalter spieln xD



Ehm, klingt interessant  Werde das nun herausfinden gehen, mit den Disco Effekten ! Das einzige beruhigende an deiner Aussage ist, dass es nicht an der Leistung der Karte(n) liegt  Das bedeutet es ist ein mögliches Treiberproblen. War auch schon bei Gta 5 der Fall da hatte ich komischer Weise nur 30 - 40 Fps am Anfang, ohne den Betatreiber. Das ist beruhigend. Werde trotzdem noch das Menü erforschen und alles ausprobieren.


----------



## Invisiblo (19. Mai 2015)

Maus oder 360-Controller?


----------



## turbosnake (19. Mai 2015)

Beides.

7:3 wäre passender als 21:9.


----------



## Xtreme (19. Mai 2015)

Wer hat den noch so massive Probleme wenn er den Patch über den GOG Client lädt? Bricht bei mir immer irgendwann ab mit "Failed Access Disk" PReload ging ohne Probs, Deutsches Sprachpaket auch. Lade den Patch nun direkt von der Webseite


----------



## Zybba (19. Mai 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Tja ihr Glücklichen, bei mir sieht es so aus als würde das heute wieder nichts mit DHL werden, den in 1h 40min ist es wieder 18 Uhr danach kommt nichts mehr. 2 Tage hintereinander wo die es nicht gebacken bekommen mir mein Paket zu zu stellen, das schon ein Armutszeugnis, einfach Karte reinwerfen, nicht angetroffen, nicht klingeln und sich verpissen.
> Langsam werde ich da echt stinksauer...


Klingel defekt?


----------



## iluap3d (19. Mai 2015)

Finde die Steuerung echt mies... Kann man das - so wie in Skyrim - irgendwie hinter Geralt fixieren?


----------



## Invisiblo (19. Mai 2015)

Hast du denn schonmal mit Controller probiert?


----------



## iluap3d (19. Mai 2015)

Hab eben keinen Controller  --  aber genau das wird wir im Optionsmenü auch angezeigt, obwohl links unten steht: Maus und Tastatur erkannt....

Mir geht es nur darum, dass die Kamera FIX hinter Geralt "nachwandert".


----------



## Tomek92 (19. Mai 2015)

Mit Controller spielt es sich tatsächlich "smoother" und besser. So ist mein erster Eindruck.


----------



## iluap3d (19. Mai 2015)

> Mit Controller spielt es sich tatsächlich "smoother" und besser. So ist mein erster Eindruck.



Danke für deine Antwort, hilft mir aber recht wenig. Hat ein Tastaturspieler Erfahrung?


----------



## Zybba (19. Mai 2015)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> Mit Controller spielt es sich tatsächlich "smoother" und besser. So ist mein erster Eindruck.


Meine Gamestar auch, die haben extra einen Artikel dazu gebracht. ^^

Ich versuchs erst mal mit Maus u. Keyboard. Falls es zu schlimm ist, wechsele ich auf das Pad.


----------



## reptile2k2 (19. Mai 2015)

Ich hab gerade mit der PS4 Version angefangen. Aber irgendwie ist die schlechter als erwartet.
Würd gern mal unkomprimiertes PC Material auf Ultra vom Anfang sehen.

Gibt es das irgendwo zum runterladen? Will danach entscheiden ob ich mir nicht doch einen neuen PC hole.


----------



## henderson m. (19. Mai 2015)

Diese Spiel sieht auf den Trailern und den Berichten wirklich toll aus! Mich kribbelts richtig in den Fingern - aber das problem was ich habe ist, dass dieses Spiel ja nur Single Player ist oder? Macht das Spaß so ganz allein die ganze Zeit herumzugurken ohne sich jemals wirklich mit anderen Spielern zu messen und im TS gemeinsam auf die Jagd zu gehen ?

LG


----------



## Tomek92 (19. Mai 2015)

Also das ist das erste Spiel bis jetzt, das meine R9 290 Vapor-X hat Rot aufleuchten lassen Aber das sieht echt gut aus  Sogar noch ein wenig besser als die Preview Version !


----------



## Bu11et (19. Mai 2015)

Oh man hab mich so auf das Game gefreut und es scheint ziemlich verbugt zu sein. Habs kaum angemacht und schon war der Sound praktisch weg. Lief nur die Musik. Nur Untertittel lessen macht auch kein Spaß .

Bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig,m als mal wieder zu warten, bis ein Spiel halbwegs spielbar gepatcht wird .


----------



## turbosnake (19. Mai 2015)

Den Bug hatte ich nicht.


----------



## WaldemarE (19. Mai 2015)

Ich auch nicht, glaube eher es liegt an deinen System oder an eine fehlerhafte Installation


----------



## Tomek92 (19. Mai 2015)

Bu11et schrieb:


> Oh man hab mich so auf das Game gefreut und es scheint ziemlich verbugt zu sein. Habs kaum angemacht und schon war der Sound praktisch weg. Lief nur die Musik. Nur Untertittel lessen macht auch kein Spaß .
> 
> Bleibt wohl nichts anderes übrig,m als mal wieder zu warten, bis ein Spiel halbwegs spielbar gepatcht wird .



War bei mir auch so. Das ist kein Bug sondern es fehlen noch die Sprachdateien, die musst du einzeln runterladen. Dazu habe ich den GOG-Galaxy benutzt. Da kannst du alles dazu wählen, auch die DLC´s wie den Bart für Gerald sowie ein Rüstungsset. Also einfach die Deutsche Sprachfiles downloaden. Allerdings ist das komisch, denn Sound müstest du haben. Würde mal alles kontrollieren und schauen ob du evtl irgendwas vergessen hast zu installieren. Hat bei mir auch ne Zeit lang gedauert, bis alles drauf war.


----------



## schmodel (19. Mai 2015)

was anderes.
Witcher ist bei mir bewegungsmässig  auf WASD eingestellt und ich spiele eigentlich jedes Spiel seit jahren mit QWES als Bewegungstasten.
A +D belege ich anders. Meistens ducken und springen.
Da könnt ihr euch vorstellen das ich damit Propleme habe
Aber ich finde im Witcher-Menue keine Möglichkeit diese Kombination  umzustellen-
Andere Tasten kann mann ja im Menue dort  umbennennen.


----------



## DaxTrose (19. Mai 2015)

Genau das Problem habe ich auch!
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...7-witcher-3-tastaturbelegung.html#post7405232
Warum implementiert man eine Tastaturbelegung, wenn man dann die, meiner Meinung nach, wichtigsten Belegungen weg lässt, bzw. sperrt?


----------



## Bu11et (19. Mai 2015)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> War bei mir auch so. Das ist kein Bug sondern es fehlen noch die Sprachdateien, die musst du einzeln runterladen. Dazu habe ich den GOG-Galaxy benutzt. Da kannst du alles dazu wählen, auch die DLC´s wie den Bart für Gerald sowie ein Rüstungsset. Also einfach die Deutsche Sprachfiles downloaden. Allerdings ist das komisch, denn Sound müstest du haben. Würde mal alles kontrollieren und schauen ob du evtl irgendwas vergessen hast zu installieren. Hat bei mir auch ne Zeit lang gedauert, bis alles drauf war.



Ich wüsste nicht, was ich da noch runterladen sollte. Habe die Steamversion und somit ist immer alles automatisch drauf, was das Game hergibt. Im Tutorial waren die Dialoge zu hören. Kaum ging das eigentliche Spiel los, versachwand der Sound wieder. Allerdings habe ich das Problemm nur über Boxen. Mit den Kopfhörern scheint alles ok zu sein.


----------



## Tomek92 (19. Mai 2015)

Könnte auch sein das du den Sound auf surround gestellt hast. Schon auf Fehler untersucht ? Da das ja ne Steamversion ist. Im Notfall würde ichs neu installieren, wenn es dich sehr stört.


----------



## MacMyver (19. Mai 2015)

Die GoG Server scheinen heut nicht die schnellsten zu sein. Verständlich da Release aber trotzdem nervig wie sau. Wenn ich mal Glück hab 1,8mb von normal 5,5mb. Hätte ich mal wie sonst auch auf die Steam Version zurückgegriffen


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Mai 2015)

Bie mir läuft das Spiel auf einer R9 270x flüssig mit 30-40fps laut Fraps und das auf mittleren Einstellungen bin eigentlich zufrieden nur 2 Dinge nerven. Erstens die Lüfter der Grafikkarte und zweitens, das die Steuerung nicht für das Pferd gemacht wurde, den einen Typen auf dem Pferd folgen wäre bei guter Steuerung kein Problem aber der ist mir wegen der Steuerung entwischt.


----------



## P0werp1ay (19. Mai 2015)

Hey Leute ich habe mich dran gemacht und SweetFX für The Witcher 3 fertig gemacht und wer Intresse hat kann ja mal antesten 
[Sammelthread] SweetFX by P0werp1ay - Seite 10

Habe Viele Vergleichsbilder in 4K hochgeladen

Gruß Powerplay


----------



## Memphys (19. Mai 2015)

Hat noch jemand das Problem, dass das Spiel gerne mal im Inventar einfriert? Sound usw. läuft weiter, man kann allerdings nichts mehr tun. Überlagert sogar den Taskmanager, daher jedes mal neu anmelden, alles neu starten, Spiel wieder starten... ist ziemlich ätzend.

Hab gelesen, dass dieser Fehler wohl bei vielen mit GTX 9xx auftritt, kann das hier noch jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Robonator (19. Mai 2015)

P0werp1ay schrieb:


> Hey Leute ich habe mich dran gemacht und SweetFX für The Witcher 3 fertig gemacht und wer Intresse hat kann ja mal antesten
> [Sammelthread] SweetFX by P0werp1ay - Seite 10
> 
> Habe Viele Vergleichsbilder in 4K hochgeladen
> ...



Sieht ja soweit ganz nett aus, mich stört nur dieser krasse Schärfefilter bei Geralts Rüstung.


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Mai 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Sieht ja soweit ganz nett aus, mich stört nur dieser krasse Schärfefilter bei Geralts Rüstung.


Sein Gesicht schon gesehen? Da ist es eindeutig zu krass


----------



## P0werp1ay (19. Mai 2015)

Wurde schon abgeschwächt 
Hatte man nicht so sehr im Downsampling gesehen daher habe ich nun mehere neue Profile für die jeweilige auflösung.


----------



## Robonator (19. Mai 2015)

Gut dann werd ich mir das mal anschauen^^


----------



## P0werp1ay (19. Mai 2015)

ok dann gib mal feedback und bei fragen kann ich dir sagen was man wo ändert weil die optik ist auch stark monitor abhängig


----------



## El-Ahrairah (19. Mai 2015)

Memphys schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand das Problem, dass das Spiel gerne mal im Inventar einfriert? Sound usw. läuft weiter, man kann allerdings nichts mehr tun. Überlagert sogar den Taskmanager, daher jedes mal neu anmelden, alles neu starten, Spiel wieder starten... ist ziemlich ätzend.
> 
> Hab gelesen, dass dieser Fehler wohl bei vielen mit GTX 9xx auftritt, kann das hier noch jemand bestätigen?



Ich hatte das Problem heute auch mit meiner 760. Frezze mitten im Spiel, im Menü - nervig.  
Hab wo gelesen, dass man Net. Framework neu installieren (bei mir hat nur reparieren gereicht) und Win Updates machen soll und schau her, klappt bisher alles super!


----------



## Fexzz (19. Mai 2015)

Isses normal dass das Spiel auf 'ner GTX 670 & i7 2600k mit 8GB Ram ziemlich mau läuft? Mittlere Einstellungen, Full HD, AA aus, Blur aus, Texturen auf hoch und ich krieg nichtmal konstante 30 FPS :/


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (19. Mai 2015)

Memphys schrieb:


> Hat noch jemand das Problem, dass das Spiel gerne mal im Inventar einfriert? Sound usw. läuft weiter, man kann allerdings nichts mehr tun. Überlagert sogar den Taskmanager, daher jedes mal neu anmelden, alles neu starten, Spiel wieder starten... ist ziemlich ätzend.
> 
> Hab gelesen, dass dieser Fehler wohl bei vielen mit GTX 9xx auftritt, kann das hier noch jemand bestätigen?



glaube nicht dass es was mit inventar zu tun hat. Das gleiche ist mir jetzt schon 4 Mal passiert und das war nie im Inventar oder sonstigem Menü sondern mitten im Spiel/in Zwischensequenzen.


----------



## P0werp1ay (19. Mai 2015)

Angeblich liegt das am Treiber weil im HWL Forum hat jemand nen Linke gegeben das man auf einen 347er treiber wechseln soll um die leistung der Kepler karten bei the witcher zu verbessern


----------



## Bu11et (19. Mai 2015)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> Könnte auch sein das du den Sound auf surround gestellt hast. Schon auf Fehler untersucht ? Da das ja ne Steamversion ist. Im Notfall würde ichs neu installieren, wenn es dich sehr stört.



Tatsache . keine Ahnung wann sich die Einstellungen im Treiber auf 5.1 umgestellt haben. Habe eigentlich immer 2.1 an. Danke für den Tipp .

Mal eine andere Frage, hat hier schon jemand das Spiel mit nem Gamepad probiert (habe noch nie mit Gamepad gespielt)? Ein Vergleich zur Tastatur wäre nicht schlecht.


----------



## Robonator (19. Mai 2015)

P0werp1ay schrieb:


> ok dann gib mal feedback und bei fragen kann ich dir sagen was man wo ändert weil die optik ist auch stark monitor abhängig


Gefällt mir soweit sehr gut  Kann nicht wirklich meckern.


----------



## dan954 (19. Mai 2015)

Kann mir einer sagen wie ich herausfinden ob ich das "Temerian armor set" und "beard and hairstyle set for geralt" schon installiert habe? 
Habe die Retailversion installiert und dann bei GoG aktiviert, jedesmal wenn ich dann auf die sets klicke lädt er anscheinend was runter aber installiert wird irgendwie nichts.


----------



## Tomek92 (19. Mai 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen wie ich herausfinden ob ich das "Temerian armor set" und "beard and hairstyle set for geralt" schon installiert habe?
> Habe die Retailversion installiert und dann bei GoG aktiviert, jedesmal wenn ich dann auf die sets klicke lädt er anscheinend was runter aber installiert wird irgendwie nichts.



Du musst zuerst den kostenlosen DLC Pass kaufen. Darin werden die 16 kostenlosen DLC´s enthalten sein. Danach kannst du sie im GOG runterladen und musst sie noch aktivieren. 

Nun zum Spiel selbst habe nach 4 -5 h den Prolog gespielt. Will nicht rumspoilern^^ Bis jetzt Mega das Spiel !  Die Steuerung ist (nur) mit dem Controller ganz gut. Ist schon besser optimiert als für M & T.  Macht sehr viel Spaß und sieht ganz gut aus, morgen werde ich den SweetFx dazu nehmen  sieht nämlich sehr gut aus ! Kurze Frage zu SweetFx; Das kann ich doch jederzeit IG ein- und ausschalten, oder ?


----------



## dan954 (19. Mai 2015)

Ah, danke ich glaube es hat so geklappt  zumindest habe ich jetzt 2 DLC-Ordner im Witcher 3 Verzeichnis. Ist noch die Frage wo man den Kram her bekommt .


----------



## Tomek92 (19. Mai 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Ah, danke ich glaube es hat so geklappt  zumindest habe ich jetzt 2 DLC-Ordner im Witcher 3 Verzeichnis. Ist noch die Frage wo man den Kram her bekommt .



Ja da bin ich auch auf der Suche nach  Die Frisuren und Bärte vermute ich mal beim Barbier. Den Rest denke ich mal zufällig irgendwo.


----------



## resu223 (19. Mai 2015)

Also sehe ich das richtig das man bedenkenlos das spiel mit GOG verknüpfen kann????


----------



## Tomek92 (20. Mai 2015)

Weiß einer wo ich einen Barbier finden kann, oder wo ich meine Haare und Bart wählen kann ?


----------



## P0werp1ay (20. Mai 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Gefällt mir soweit sehr gut  Kann nicht wirklich meckern.



Danke das freut mich


----------



## KG1995 (20. Mai 2015)

Mir ist gerade bei der "Installation" von SweetFX aufgefallen, dass im Witcher Hauptverzeichnis der Soundtrack drin ist (Und vor allem wahlweise als verlustfreie FLAC-Version)


----------



## RavionHD (20. Mai 2015)

Hab ein Problem:


Bekomme den Werwolf in Velen nicht im Griff, wie knackt ihr den?

Der regeneriert sich immer nachdem er ca 50% weniger HP hat, was hilft am Besten gegen den?


----------



## antic (20. Mai 2015)

So habe jetzt auch ca. 4 Stunden gespielt und bin wirklich begeistert vom Game .
Tolle Atmosphäre und zieht einem richtig mit
Ausserdem wird die Grafikkarte mal wieder gefordert und gibt mir einen Grund für ne GTX980ti im Sommer


----------



## Rizzard (20. Mai 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Hab ein Problem:
> 
> 
> Bekomme den Werwolf in Velen nicht im Griff, wie knackt ihr den?
> ...



Meinst du den unter der Hütte?

Ich hab nur den Katzen- und den Donnertrank benutzt.
Mein Silberschwert macht 130 Schaden, und meine schnellen und starken Schwerthiebe sind fast komplett auf Stufe 5 ausgebaut.
Fand ihn eigentlich garnicht so schwer. Ich glaub im zweiten Anlauf war er Geschichte.


----------



## Robonator (20. Mai 2015)

Wie viel habt ihr denn schon gezockt? Ich hab bestimmt schon 4h mit Nebenquests und so verbracht und bisher noch immer nicht genug EP um mal einen zweiten Fähigkeitspunkt zubekommen


----------



## Rizzard (20. Mai 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wie viel habt ihr denn schon gezockt? Ich hab bestimmt schon 4h mit Nebenquests und so verbracht und bisher noch immer nicht genug EP um mal einen zweiten Fähigkeitspunkt zubekommen



Überall in der Welt gibt es so magische Steine.
Da bekommt man je einen Fertigkeitspunkt gratis.

Ich habe allein ca 6 Fertigkeitspunkte alleine durch diese Steine bekommen.


----------



## Seabound (20. Mai 2015)

Bin auch am Überlegen, ob ich das Game runterladen soll. 

Wie weit komme ich denn mit meiner GTX 770 2GB? Tut's die noch ausreichend oder brauch ich ne neuere Karte?


----------



## ryzen1 (20. Mai 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich schon irgendwo fertige Configs? Eventuell speziell für eine GTX970?


----------



## tomick86 (20. Mai 2015)

kann man im spiel FPS anzeigen lassen? wenn ja, wie?


----------



## Seabound (20. Mai 2015)

tomick86 schrieb:


> kann man im spiel FPS anzeigen lassen? wenn ja, wie?



FRAPS?


----------



## tomick86 (20. Mai 2015)

das spiel bietet das nicht direkt an?


----------



## ger-bockwurst (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo Zusammen, ich konnte bisher nix dazu im Netz oder hier finden, und zwar habe ich ein Problem: ich spiele auf einem 16:10 Bildschirm in 1920x1200. Die Auflösung kann ich auch einstellen, aber trotzdem wird die Ansicht in der Höhe gestreckt. In den Optionen wo man das Bild anpassen kann, kann ich aber die Höhe nicht weiter vergrößern. Selbst wenn ich im Spiel auf 1920x1080 umstelle, wird das Bild auf den gesamten Monitor gestreckt. Das bedeutet auch, dass alle Figuren seltsam gestreckt aussehen und Texte wie zusammengeschoben wirken. Kann mir da vllt jemand weiterhelfen?

Und generell finde ich es lange nicht so schön, wie es überall geredet wird. Ich habe mal zwei Bilder angehangen, um das zu verdeutlichen. Zum einen sehen die Steine wirklich schlecht designed aus, sehr grob von der Form her und die Texturen passen überhaupt nicht wirklich, zum anderen sieht das Gebüsch nicht wirklich ansprechend aus. Generell finde ich die Texturen schwammig und alles wirkt ein bisschen wie Comicgrafik. Spieltechnisch habe ich nichts zu bemängeln, aber optisch ist es leider für mich nicht der Kracher zu dem es gemacht wird...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ger-bockwurst (20. Mai 2015)

ups falscher thread


----------



## henderson m. (20. Mai 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Bin auch am Überlegen, ob ich das Game runterladen soll.
> 
> Wie weit komme ich denn mit meiner GTX 770 2GB? Tut's die noch ausreichend oder brauch ich ne neuere Karte?



das würd mich auch interessieren  hab die selbe graka D:


----------



## Tomek92 (20. Mai 2015)

Also nach 7h 55 min 4% zu haben ist heftig  Wie weit seit ihr so ?


----------



## Zybba (20. Mai 2015)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> Also nach 7h 55 min 4% zu haben ist heftig  Wie weit seit ihr so ?


Kommt drauf an, worauf sich die 4% beziehen.
Insgesamt ist es natürlich ein gutes Zeichen.


----------



## MfDoom (20. Mai 2015)

henderson m. schrieb:


> das würd mich auch interessieren  hab die selbe graka D:


Natürlich tuts die, meine GTX670 rennt auf Hohen Einstellungen problemlos. Was für ne Graka-Panik hier wieder erzeugt wird


----------



## Tomek92 (20. Mai 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, worauf sich die 4% beziehen.
> Insgesamt ist es natürlich ein gutes Zeichen.



Sollte denk ich mal der Spielfortschritt sein. Habe bis jetzt mehr Nebenquests als Hauptquests gemacht, um Erfahrung zu sammeln.


----------



## Seabound (20. Mai 2015)

Wer hat denn hier Panik? War lediglich ne Frage. Um ehrlich zu sein, wünschte ich, es gäbe so langsam nen Grund die GTX 770 einzumotten und ne neue Karte zu kaufen. Aber anscheinend zwingt mich W3 ja nich zu ner Neuinvestition. Eigentlich schade.


----------



## Rizzard (20. Mai 2015)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> Sollte denk ich mal der Spielfortschritt sein. Habe bis jetzt mehr Nebenquests als Hauptquests gemacht, um Erfahrung zu sammeln.



Wenn du mit Erfahrung Erfahrungspunkte meinst, die bekommst am schnellsten mit der Hauptstory. Nebenquests geben zu Anfang nur wenig XP.


----------



## MfDoom (20. Mai 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wer hat denn hier Panik? War lediglich ne Frage. Um ehrlich zu sein, wünschte ich, es gäbe so langsam nen Grund die GTX 770 einzumotten und ne neue Karte zu kaufen. Aber anscheinend zwingt mich W3 ja nich zu ner Neuinvestition. Eigentlich schade.



Das ist verständlich  Du musst halt Prioritäten setzen und dein Hobby über die Vernunft setzen, dann musst du nicht warten bis du gezwungen wirst  
Dazu muss man sagen das TW3 auf Hoch zwar schön anzusehen ist aber man merkt schon deutlich die Konsolengrafik (und auch die Steuerung, aber das ist ein anderes Thema).
Ich schaue mir die neuen AMD Karten an und vor allem die Preise. Die GTX670 habe ich noch keine 2 Jahre und derLeistungszuwachs zur 290/GTX970 ist mir zu gering.


----------



## Robonator (20. Mai 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Überall in der Welt gibt es so magische Steine.
> Da bekommt man je einen Fertigkeitspunkt gratis.
> 
> Ich habe allein ca 6 Fertigkeitspunkte alleine durch diese Steine bekommen.



Jo danke, der erste den ich gefunden habe, hat mir ein Level 12 Monster entgegen geworfen  Der Zweite "nur" Level 9. 
Ich hab nu schon zwei Greifen erledigt, aber an die Steine komm ich echt nicht ran


----------



## uka (20. Mai 2015)

In den user.settings (Eigene Dokumente > The Witcher 3) kann man ja auch noch eine paar Änderungen vornehmen. Optisch bringen nachfolgende Punkte etwas besseren Schatten, der Schärfer und Volumiger ist. Gras sollte auch ein wenig fülliger sein bei nur 1-2 FPS "Verlust".

CascadeShadowDistanceScale0=4
CascadeShadowDistanceScale1=4
FoliageShadowDistanceScale=108
GrassGenerationEfficiency=0.001

Viele andere Sachen bringen kaum bessere Effekte kosten aber teilweise 20 oder mehr FPS (auf nem Titan X SLI ). Evtl. ist es noch gut, bei Karten mit mehr als 2GB VRAM den möglichen Videospeicher für die Texturen zu erhöhen. Der steht bei Ultra nur auf 800 .. wäre dann die Variable TextureMemoryBudget= ... vielleicht mal 1600 einsetzen, sollte ja schon was bringen.


----------



## Memphys (20. Mai 2015)

Was auch noch was bringt optisch ist "FoliageDistanceScale=", bei einem Wert von 3 wird noch ein ganzes Stück weiter Vegetation generiert, sodass man nicht mehr so krass nur die Bodentexturen in der Ferne sieht.

@Robonator: In Weißgarten sind auch (mindestens) zwei, da sind die Viecher nur Lvl 6 oder 7... Bei dem mit der Kirche gibts auch noch ein ganz nettes Silberschwert (bzw, den Bauplan dafür)


----------



## Tomek92 (20. Mai 2015)

Wie öffnet ihr die Settings Dateien ?


----------



## DaBlackSheep (20. Mai 2015)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> Wie öffnet ihr die Settings Dateien ?



Mit dem Windows Standard Editor geht das ganz gut.


----------



## PcGamer512 (20. Mai 2015)

Ich kann es leider nicht spielen, da nach wenigen Minuten das Game ohne jegliche Fehlermeldung sich automatisch beendet.
S omacht es auch keinen Spaß es neu zu starten.

Nvidia schafft es alelrdings auch nicht, einen fehlerfreien Treiber bereitzustellen, in Witcher 3 kommt dann nur Anzeigefehler wiederhergestellt, in Bf4 hab ich eine GPU Auslastung von 2-5% somit durchgehende Diashow.
Sobald der 350.12 wieder drauf ist gibts in bf4 keine Probleme.


----------



## uka (20. Mai 2015)

Memphys schrieb:


> Was auch noch was bringt optisch ist "FoliageDistanceScale=", bei einem Wert von 3 wird noch ein ganzes Stück weiter Vegetation generiert, sodass man nicht mehr so krass nur die Bodentexturen in der Ferne sieht.



Ja den Wert kenne ich, aber auf UHD gehen bei 3 schon 12 FPS flöten und bei 6 über 18. Mag je nach Auflösung und System natürlich anders sein, aber ich wollte extra nur die schonenden Sachen aufzeigen ^^.



Tomek92 schrieb:


> Wie öffnet ihr die Settings Dateien ?



Mit dem "Editor" (wie schon gesagt wurde) .


----------



## Rizzard (20. Mai 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Jo danke, der erste den ich gefunden habe, hat mir ein Level 12 Monster entgegen geworfen  Der Zweite "nur" Level 9.
> Ich hab nu schon zwei Greifen erledigt, aber an die Steine komm ich echt nicht ran



Wie hier schon erwähnt gibt´s auch Steine mit deutlich schwächeren Gegnern.
Ein Stein wurde mal von einem Bär bewacht. Den Bär hab ich einfach links liegen gelassen, den Stein gerrippt und dann wieder weg.

PS: Wer nicht gerade auf dem schierigsten Grad spielt, der sollte definitiv Kämpfe zu Pferd probieren. Wenn man vom Pferd aus zuschlägt, macht man massiv Schaden.


----------



## Fexzz (20. Mai 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Natürlich tuts die, meine GTX670 rennt auf Hohen Einstellungen problemlos. Was für ne Graka-Panik hier wieder erzeugt wird


 
Wut? Was ist für dich "problemlos"? Ich hab alles auf Medium und hab keine konstanten 30 FPS mit 'nem i7 2600k und 8GB :/


----------



## SnugglezNRW (20. Mai 2015)

keine Ahnung wie so viele hier immer Probleme mit den einigen Gegnern haben. Finde das Kampfsystem relativ simpel. 
Wenn Feind angreift -> Ausweichschritt zur Seite -> 2 schwere Angriffe -> auf Aktion des Gegners warten -> repeat 
größere Monster, Beispielsweise die Greifen, funktionieren da etwas anderes, aber mit der Methode hab ich eigentlich jeglichen standartmob besiegen können ohne ein Kratzer zu bekommen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Mai 2015)

Ich hab ganz andere Probleme als die Grafikeinstellungen. Bin grade in ner saudunklen Höhle ohne Licht mit ner völlig nutzlosen Hexerbitch. Rüstung und Schwerter sind stark beschädigt, ich hab nichts mehr zu fressen und vor mir steht ein Golem-Wächter, den ich partout nicht kleinkriege. Im Bestarium steht auch nichts über seine Schwächen. Manche sagen, dass Dragon Age: Inquisition ja so miese Quests hätte, aber so ne abturnende Quest wie die, die ich grade spiele, hab ich in Inquisition nie gehabt.


----------



## Lg3 (20. Mai 2015)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> keine Ahnung wie so viele hier immer Probleme mit den einigen Gegnern haben. Finde das Kampfsystem relativ simpel.
> Wenn Feind angreift -> Ausweichschritt zur Seite -> 2 schwere Angriffe -> auf Aktion des Gegners warten -> repeat
> größere Monster, Beispielsweise die Greifen, funktionieren da etwas anderes, aber mit der Methode hab ich eigentlich jeglichen standartmob besiegen können ohne ein Kratzer zu bekommen.




Naja, wir Dark Souls und Bloodborne Spieler sind da ja etwas geübter  Hatte auch noch nie wirkliche Probleme


----------



## SnugglezNRW (20. Mai 2015)

@Split99999 kauf dir ne fackel


----------



## orca113 (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo ihr glücklichen Spieler von Witcher 3!

Leider komme ich erst in ein paar Wochen an das Vergnügen. 

Darf ich mal fragen wie das mit dem Pferd oder den Pferden ist? Geht die Reit-Steuerung gut von der Hand oder ist die so mies wie damals bei Two Worlds oder gar so schwierig und anstrengend wie im Real Life?

Ich mag Pferde und bin froh das es in Witcher 3 die Reitkomponente gibt.


----------



## Zybba (20. Mai 2015)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> @Split99999 kauf dir ne fackel


Die ist doch standardmäßig im Inventar.


----------



## Rizzard (20. Mai 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich hab ganz andere Probleme als die Grafikeinstellungen. Bin grade in ner saudunklen Höhle ohne Licht mit ner völlig nutzlosen Hexerbitch. Rüstung und Schwerter sind stark beschädigt, ich hab nichts mehr zu fressen und vor mir steht ein Golem-Wächter, den ich partout nicht kleinkriege. Im Bestarium steht auch nichts über seine Schwächen. Manche sagen, dass Dragon Age: Inquisition ja so miese Quests hätte, aber so ne abturnende Quest wie die, die ich grade spiele, hab ich in Inquisition nie gehabt.



Die Quest hab ich am WE auch gemacht.
Die Höhle ist zwar dunkel, aber es geht auch ohne Hilfsmittel. Allerdings war der Bosskampf wirklich blöd gelöst, weils einfach dunkel gehalten ist (quasi unspektakulär).
Evtl kannst schon nen Katzentrank herstellen?

Ich glaub die Waffen waren bei mir auch irgendwann sehr kaputt, hatte aber ein Rep.set dabei, und zur Not noch Zweitwaffen.
Wenn man extrem unvorbereitet solche Quests macht, kann man aber echt blöd da stehen.
Der Golem ist recht einfach. Seine Schläge sind langsam und man kann ihnen ausweichen. Nur seine Druckwelle am Boden kann sehr lästig werden.


Edit:
Bioware und CDP zwitschern.
https://twitter.com/witchergame/status/600759003023454208


----------



## Tomek92 (20. Mai 2015)

Hab mal eine Frage. Und zwar geht es um die verschiedenen Sprachen. Ich checke da nicht mehr durch, denn irgendwie kann ich nur 2 Sprachen IG haben, Englisch und Deutsch. Wenn ich aber mal das Spiel auf polnisch wechsle (unter Sprache auswählen usw.), ist das Spiel dann nur noch Englisch und Polnisch, Deutsch fehlt dann irgendwie komplett, das Spiel an sich ist noch auf Deutsch aber kann dann wie gesagt nur noch zwischen "neuen" Sprachen wählen. Würde mal gern auch polnische Sprache wählen  muss dann aber wieder neu downloaden usw. Hat jemand ne Ahnung ?


Edit: Hat sich erledigt, hab nun herausgefunden das man es im Spielverzeichnis installieren muss, um die Sprache permanent zu haben.


----------



## MfDoom (20. Mai 2015)

Fexzz schrieb:


> Wut? Was ist für dich "problemlos"? Ich hab alles auf Medium und hab keine konstanten 30 FPS mit 'nem i7 2600k und 8GB :/



Problemlos meine ich mit keinen Rucklern oder störenden Hängern. Ich werde aber heute nochmal genauer testen, habe gestern nur eine halbe Stunde gespielt und keine FPS gezählt. Hairworks war übrigens ausgeschaltet.
Meine CPU ist ein i7 4790k@4,4ghz, aber das osollte laut PCGH keine Auswirkungen haben.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Mai 2015)

*Rizzard* 

Ne, Katzenauge kann ich nicht herstellen. Ich hätte es aber Nett gefunden, wenn man vorher darauf hingewiesen hätte, dass man den Trank in der Quest brauchen könnte. Auch Hinweise, welche Schwächen Golems haben, hätte ich vorher nett gefunden. Ich hab das Game gerade angefangen und weiß viele Dinge einfach noch nicht. Ich hab mich ja noch nicht mal ganz an das Kampfsystem gewöhnen können. Ich bin ein Level 3-Noob ohne rechten Plan. 

Ein Rep.Set hab ich übrigens auch, fällt mir gerade ein. Kann man das unterwegs benutzen oder wie? Wäre ja cool. Werde mal nachher oder morgen schauen, wie ich den Golem platt kriege. 



> Bioware und CDP zwitschern.
> https://twitter.com/witchergame/stat...59003023454208



Ja, die scheinen die Spiele vom anderen zu mögen und sich gegenseitig zu respektieren.


----------



## MfDoom (20. Mai 2015)

Dann ist der Golem vl einfach zu stark für dich. Ich begrüße es ja wenn Spiele mal etwas fordernd sind und man nicht für jeden Furz an die Hand genommen wird ^^


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Mai 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Auch Hinweise, welche Schwächen Golems haben, hätte ich vorher nett gefunden.  Werde mal nachher oder morgen schauen, wie ich den Golem platt kriege.




Schau doch mal im Monsterbuch nach ob der Golem drin ist, die genau Bezeichnung kenne ich nicht auf Deutsch, spiele es auf Englisch und dort heisst es Bestiary. Es zeigt dir auch an welche Schwächen welches Monster hat.


----------



## Kinguin (20. Mai 2015)

So ab heute Abend geht es los - freue mich drauf,PC ins Wohnzimmer getragen und am TV angeschlossen,und dann wird TW3 gespielt 
Bin zwar immer noch skeptisch,aber nach all den positiven Meinungen muss es doch einfach gut sein.
Und das Beste - Ferien


----------



## Thaurial (20. Mai 2015)

Hat jemand eine gute/günstige Bezugsquelle für einen Steam key? (Außer dem Steam Store )

In den bekannten Shops werden nur GOG Keys rausgehauen. Möchte aber ungern nur wegen TW3 noch eine Platform unterhalten.


----------



## Zybba (20. Mai 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Schau doch mal im Monsterbuch nach ob der Golem drin ist, die genau Bezeichnung kenne ich nicht auf Deutsch, spiele es auf Englisch und dort heisst es Bestiary. Es zeigt dir auch an welche Schwächen welches Monster hat.


In der deutschen Version heißt es Bestiarium.

@Split99999:
Ansonsten gibt es wie gesagt eine Fackel im Inventar. Macht den Gegner vermutlich nicht leichter, aber heller. ^^


----------



## Amon (20. Mai 2015)

Ich verkacke gerade die ganze Zeit an dem Greif. Bin mal wieder zu doof.


----------



## Rizzard (20. Mai 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich bin ein Level 3-Noob ohne rechten Plan.



Wird die Quest nicht für Level 5 oder 6 empfohlen?




> Ein Rep.Set hab ich übrigens auch, fällt mir gerade ein. Kann man das unterwegs benutzen oder wie? Wäre ja cool. Werde mal nachher oder morgen schauen, wie ich den Golem platt kriege.



Ja einfach benutzen, dann richtige Waffe auswählen und fertig.


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Mai 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Ich verkacke gerade die ganze Zeit an dem Greif. Bin mal wieder zu doof.



Der ist einfach  vorausgesetzt du weisst wie man ausweicht, Ausweichen macht beim greifen 80% der Arbeit aus und angreifen ist der Rest, ich würde Igni hin und wieder einsetzen das hilft dir etwas. Wenn du den greifen mal etwas zu weit weg gehst greift er Vesemir an und dann kannst du wieder angreifen. 
Hätte etwas fast vergessen, nimm genug Proviant mit, du wirst öfters die Vitalität erneuern müssen aber ich hatte ihn beim ersten mal


----------



## spr3adlink (20. Mai 2015)

Hab den greif mit Level 3 gekillt xD 

Finde es super, dass mein witcher jetz mit meiner r9 290 hairworks kann


----------



## iluap3d (20. Mai 2015)

Welches Gamepad ist denn empfehlenswert (möglichst billig, da ich es eigentlich nur für dieses Spiel kaufen würde...) ?

Komm mit der Tastatur/Maus-Kombi gar nicht zurecht


----------



## Primer (20. Mai 2015)

Ich würde nichts anderes nehmen, als den Xbox Controller....


----------



## turbosnake (20. Mai 2015)

Es waren übrigens insgesamt 1.5 Mio Einheiten vorbestellt, da sind also noch mal 500.000 drauf gekommen nach den Tests.


----------



## BreaKing (20. Mai 2015)

Hatte mir vor ein paar Wochen den Xbox One Controller für den PC bestellt, kann ich ebenfalls empfehlen.


----------



## iluap3d (20. Mai 2015)

oder glaubt ihr, dass hier die Entwickler noch nachbessern?


----------



## Tomek92 (20. Mai 2015)

spr3adlink schrieb:


> Hab den greif mit Level 3 gekillt xD
> 
> Finde es super, dass mein witcher jetz mit meiner r9 290 hairworks kann



Hab auch ne r9 290 Vapor-x und wenn ich Hairworks anmache ruckelt es wie sau !Stellenweise habe ich sogar nur 15 Fps. Ohne Hairworks läufts sehr gut bei 45- 55 Fps, manchmal sogar 60    Erzähl mal, wie läuft Hairworks bei dir ? Hast du Hairworks nur für Gerald, oder für alle an ? FPS ?  Ist deine r9 290 noch selbst übertaktet ?


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. Mai 2015)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> Hab auch ne r9 290 Vapor-x und wenn ich Hairworks anmache ruckelt es wie sau !Stellenweise habe ich sogar nur 15 Fps. Ohne Hairworks läufts sehr gut bei 45- 55 Fps, manchmal sogar 60    Erzähl mal, wie läuft Hairworks bei dir ? Hast du Hairworks nur für Gerald, oder für alle an ? FPS ?  Ist deine r9 290 noch selbst übertaktet ?


Na mit Tesselationsbegrenzung (The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Tricks lassen Hairworks flüssig auf AMD-Grafikkarten laufen [Update]) und dann wahrscheinlich noch runtergedrehtem Hairworks-MSAA


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Mai 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Schau doch mal im Monsterbuch nach ob der Golem  drin ist, die genau Bezeichnung kenne ich nicht auf Deutsch, spiele es  auf Englisch und dort heisst es Bestiary. Es zeigt dir auch an welche  Schwächen welches Monster hat.



Ist  nicht drin. Deswegen beklage ich mich ja. Ich kann die Schwächen des  Golems nicht einsehen. Aber ist kein Drama, ich krieg den schon irgendwie  klein.



Rizzard schrieb:


> Wird die Quest nicht für Level 5 oder 6 empfohlen?



Ja,  genau. Da ich aber auf mehrere Anschlagsbrettern geschaut und trotzdem  kaum Nebenquests entsprechend meines Levels bekommen habe, konnte ich  mich nicht hochleveln. Stufe 5 & 6 der Hauptquest war das  niedrigste. Es könnte aber sein, dass ich zu früh aus der ersten Region  (die am Anfang) abgehauen bin.  



Amon schrieb:


> Ich verkacke gerade die ganze Zeit an dem Greif. Bin mal wieder zu doof.



Die schaffte ich mit Ach und Krach.



Primer schrieb:


> Ich würde nichts anderes nehmen, als den Xbox Controller....



Ich  nutz den auch, aber ich gewöhne mich nur sehr schwer dran. Hab die  letzten Wochen immer nur Battlefield 4 am PC gespielt und bin daher auf  andere Eingabegeräte eingeschossen.


----------



## Tomek92 (20. Mai 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Na mit Tesselationsbegrenzung (The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Tricks lassen Hairworks flüssig auf AMD-Grafikkarten laufen [Update]) und dann wahrscheinlich noch runtergedrehtem Hairworks-MSAA



Wenn ich die TW3.exe auswähle kommt der GOG Client ? Funktioniert das dann auch ?


----------



## Amon (20. Mai 2015)

Hängt am timing und ab und an krieg ich das ausweichen nicht hin. Wie gesagt, bin mal wieder zu blöde.


----------



## Tomek92 (20. Mai 2015)

Amon schrieb:


> Hängt am timing und ab und an krieg ich das ausweichen nicht hin. Wie gesagt, bin mal wieder zu blöde.



Bei kleinen Monstern oder Menschen reicht der Ausweichschritt, bei größeren kannst du dann auch die Rolle benutzen, je nachdem.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Mai 2015)

Also man kann den Schwierigkeitsgrad auch jederzeit ändern.  Zur Not macht mans denn halt auf dem einfachsten und schaltet danach wieder um. Nach spätestens 10 Spielstunden hat man das Spiel eh drauf - kennt das Kampfsystem, das Gegnerverhalten und überhaupt die ganze Spielmechanik. Aber dieses Warmwerden mit dem Spiel ist äztend, weils halt doch ziemlich komplex ist und ne relativ hohe Lernkurve hat.


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. Mai 2015)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die TW3.exe auswähle kommt der GOG Client ? Funktioniert das dann auch ?


 Du meinst beim Erstellen eines Catalyst-Profils? Musst du ausprobieren.


----------



## Tomek92 (20. Mai 2015)

Bekomme mit Hairworks irgendwie immer nur 36Fps max hin.

Ich wähle die 3D Anwendungseinstellungen und wähle die Witcher.exe auf meinem Desktop drücke ich bestätigen wählt er aber die GOG aus da Witcher über den Clienten läuft.


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. Mai 2015)

Also du hast im Treiber das Tesselationslimit auf 8x gesetzt? Du kannst es ja noch als globale Einstellung setzen, statt speziell für TW3, vielleicht hilft das.


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (20. Mai 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Der ist einfach  vorausgesetzt du weisst wie man ausweicht, Ausweichen macht beim greifen 80% der Arbeit aus und angreifen ist der Rest, ich würde Igni hin und wieder einsetzen das hilft dir etwas. Wenn du den greifen mal etwas zu weit weg gehst greift er Vesemir an und dann kannst du wieder angreifen.
> Hätte etwas fast vergessen, nimm genug Proviant mit, du wirst öfters die Vitalität erneuern müssen aber ich hatte ihn beim ersten mal



Das komische ist, dass im Bestiarium Aard gegen den Greif empfohlen wird, mir ist allerdings beim Bosskampf auch aufgefallen, dass Ignii deutlich effektiver ist...


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. Mai 2015)

kalleklappstuhl schrieb:


> Das komische ist, dass im Bestiarium Aard gegen den Greif empfohlen wird, mir ist allerdings beim Bosskampf auch aufgefallen, dass Ignii deutlich effektiver ist...


Aard wird nur dazu da sein, das Vieh zu betäuben, oder?


----------



## Tomek92 (20. Mai 2015)

So, einfach weiter rumprobieren und irgendwann klappts  Hab die Tesselation auf 8 gestellt habe nun 41-45 Fps, welche Einstellungen habt ihr so gewählt ?


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (20. Mai 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Aard wird nur dazu da sein, das Vieh zu betäuben, oder?



Das funktioniert aber mit Ignii genauso gut, und das macht dabei noch mehr Schaden.
Die Betäubung wirkt bei beiden eh nur sehr kurz, so dass man meist nur 1-2 Schläge landen kann (zumindest auf schwer, ist vllt auf anderen Schwierigkeitsgraden anders)


----------



## Tomek92 (20. Mai 2015)

Was ich auch gemerkt habe, das jeder Monster, Tier usw Schwächen hat. Also benötigt man auch immer andere Zauberzeichen oder Techniken  Ist schon ganz gut gemacht, will nicht spoilern was welche Schwächen hat, probierts selber aus


----------



## Tomek92 (20. Mai 2015)

Ist das eigentlich bei euch auch so, dass sich das Spiel ständig in das randlose Fenster stellt, obwohl ich Vollbild eingestellt habt ?


----------



## spr3adlink (20. Mai 2015)

Genau so hab ich es gemacht, mit der kinderleichte Anleitung für Hairworks & AMD inkl Runtersdrehen des Hair-MSAA auf 4x. Läuft spitze


----------



## Tomek92 (20. Mai 2015)

spr3adlink schrieb:


> Genau so hab ich es gemacht, mit der kinderleichte Anleitung für Hairworks & AMD inkl Runtersdrehen des Hair-MSAA auf 4x. Läuft spitze



Und wie viel Fache Tesselation hast du eingestellt ? Bei mir würde es auch bis 45 Fps laufen, aber da sieht der Bart so schlecht aus. Matt und hat keine Farbe. Dafür der Greif, dessen Harre so schön flattern  Im Endeffekt sehen aber sehen mehrere Dinge schlechter aus, als ohne. Und es läuft irgendwie nicht stabil, was sehr störend sein kann. Lieber ohne alles auf Ultra und schön konstante 50-55Fps haben.


----------



## spr3adlink (20. Mai 2015)

Tessellation is bei mir iwie fast egal.  Mal 4, mal 8, mal 16. Bin no am rumprobieren. Läuft stabil bei 50+.

Hab nicht alles auf ultra, aber das meiste...


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (20. Mai 2015)

Freue mich schon auf mein Abendteuer mit dem Hexer. Gucken wie es bei mir laufen wird.


----------



## Tomek92 (20. Mai 2015)

spr3adlink schrieb:


> Tessellation is bei mir iwie fast egal.  Mal 4, mal 8, mal 16. Bin no am rumprobieren. Läuft stabil bei 50+.
> 
> Hab nicht alles auf ultra, aber das meiste...



Hm klingt gut. Was hast du nicht auf Ultra ?


----------



## Kinguin (20. Mai 2015)

So hab ca 3h hinter mir,und der Kampf gegen den Greif war zwar recht easy aber hat Spaß gemacht auch wenn es nicht spektakulär war. 
Mir gefallen aber solche Gegner einfach. ^^
Ich finde aber unseren Detektiv Geralt cool,toll fand ich auch dessen Anmerkung bei der Armbrust und dem Traditionsbruch eines Hexers.


----------



## Oozy (20. Mai 2015)

Habe nun knapp 4.5h hinter mir und es gefällt mir ausserordentlich gut. Ich habe mich aufgrund der Herausforderung für die zweitschwierigste Variante entschieden und die ist mir schon schwer genug, wenn ich ehrlich bin.
Irgendwie habe ich mit dem Verteidigen etwas Mühe. Versucht ihr den Schlag abzuwehren/blocken oder entweicht ihr mit einer Hechtrolle und versucht den Schlag zu setzen?


----------



## WaldemarE (20. Mai 2015)

Phuuu endlich mit dem Prolog fertig, oh man das kann ja was werden wenn ich dafür schon 2 gebraucht habe ^^


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Mai 2015)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Phuuu endlich mit dem Prolog fertig, oh man das kann ja was werden wenn ich dafür schon 2 gebraucht habe ^^



Die Story ist wirklich seeeehr lang , bin erst seit kurzem Yennefer begegnet aber ausserhalb dem Traum von Geralt und konnte schon Ciri spielen, sie ist easy zu spielen deutlich einfacher als Geralt .  Ich will aber nicht zu viel verraten sonst wird es langweilig. 

EDIT: Bist du auch so erschrocken wie ich als du das Gehmeimnis hinter dem Testdummy von Ciri herausgefunden hast?


----------



## Tomek92 (20. Mai 2015)

Der Testdummy war echt ne Nummer für sich


----------



## Porsche2000 (20. Mai 2015)

Also ich bin extrem enttäuscht.

Das Grafik-Downgrade ist hier noch das geringste Problem. Eigentlich sieht alles ganz hübsch aus bis auf die matschigen Bäume.
Aber das Gameplay ist ja eine Zumutung. Das Tutorial ist extrem frustrierend und funktioniert nicht. Normalerweise werden Tutorials eingebaut, um den unerfahrenen Spieler an die Hand zu nehmen und mit der Steuerung vertraut zu machen. Aber genau das Gegenteil passiert hier. Das endet darin, dass man voller Wut am liebsten  die Tastatur in die Ecke pfeffern möchte! Ich kann mir nicht erklären, wie Menschen so ein schlecht designtes Spiel entwickeln können. Risen 3 hat schon gezeigt, wie Tutorials alles nur noch unnötig komplizierter machen. Ohne dem überflüssigen Mist wäre alles viel zugänglicher. Man könnte sich in aller Ruhe mit der Steuerung vertraut machen. Aber diese ständigen Spielfluss-Unterbrechungen, Info-Texte und Tastenkombinationen ruinieren gleich von Beginn an den Spaß am Spiel. Ich bin regelrecht verzweifelt. Da war ja selbst Silent Hill 1 per Emulator einfacher zu bedienen.

Außerdem gibt es zu viele Zwischensequenzen. Man gleitet quasi von der einen Sequenz in die andere. Das reißt einen andauernd aus dem Spielfluss. The Witcher 3 ist ein weiterer Beweis dafür, dass Grafik vollkommen irrelevant ist. Man hätte sich stattdessen besser auf die Story und das Gameplay konzentriert, um ein rundes und solides Rollenspiel abzuliefern. Spielt lieber Gothic, das hat Tiefgang und selbst die Steuerung ist viel angenehmer!!! Und da gab es überhaupt keine Tutorials oder Spielhilfen. Diese ganzen modernen Casual-Features machen das Spiel von Grund auf kaputt.


----------



## apap (20. Mai 2015)

Porsche2000:
Man gleitet von Sequenz zur Sequenz genau weil es eben ein tiefes Storygame ist. Man soll eintauchen in die Figur und ich hatte noch nie in einem Spiel so ein engen Bezug zu den Figuren wie in the Witcher 1-3. Allein die Dialoge und dazu noch auf polnisch und das Spielen mit der Sprache sind etwas ganz Spezielles mit Eigencharakter das kein Rollenspiel bisher in dieser Form über die Bühne gebracht hat. Ich finde Witcher 3 ist ein Pionier in der Spielwelt und bin kein bisscheln entäuscht bis jetzt, obwohl ich es auf der PS4 zocke.
Für die Steuerung nimm dir Gedult. Bin auch großer Gothic Fan aber seit den Witcher Teilen, hat es sich ausgegothikt, nichtmal nen Vergleich wert


----------



## Porsche2000 (21. Mai 2015)

Zwischensequenzen und Story vertragen sich aber nicht. Es ist eine schlechte Methode, die Story in Cutscenes zu erzählen. Das habe ich von Thomas Grip, Entwickler von "Amnesia: The Dark Descent" gelernt und auch viele andere, die sich mit Gamedesign auskennen, bestätigen das. Bei einem Spiel wo es stark auf die Story ankommt, darf der Spielfluss niemals so oft unterbrochen werden. Das ist schließlich kein interaktiver Film.

Eine Story muss direkt in der Spielwelt selbst verankert sein.


----------



## apap (21. Mai 2015)

Eben doch. Es wird das Ende einer Geschichte verfilmt wenn man so will und das soll visuell am meisten hervorstechen, das haben alle 3 Witcher Teile gemeinsam. Es ist dieser Roman-flair der rüber kommen soll und meiner Meinung nach tut er es. Verstehe mal dass das hier eine Weitererzählung eines weltweit bekannten SiFi Romans ist in einem Spiel, und nicht ein Spiel das eine neue und eigene Geschichte erzählt. Das Spiel verpflichtet sich einer treuen Darstellung nach Stil der bisherigen Geschichte der Hexer.
Und meiner Meinung nach so verdammt gekonnt dass mir fast einer abgeht


----------



## Tomek92 (21. Mai 2015)

@Porsche
Also ich habe 14h gespielt und finde es sehr Atmosphärisch mit den Cutscenen. Ich hasste diese "Szenen" in DA:I (Dragon Age: Inquisition), die dort waren wie du sie als "richtig" emfindest( alle Nebenquests) und da hatte ich Null Beziehungen zu den ganzen Quests, so schlecht Inszenier. War nicht schlecht das Spiel aber hat mich nur selten gepackt. Hauptquest Inszinierung war aber gut. In Gothic gabs wenigstens ne Fokusierung was ich perfekt fande. 

Ich denke mal du solltest das mal tolerieren und dich nicht davor verschließen. Man wusste von vornerein durch den ganzen Hype wie das Spiel sein wird, Storylastig mit Cutsenes usw.


----------



## Porsche2000 (21. Mai 2015)

Mich interessiert die Romanvorlage nicht die Bohne. Ich will einfach nur ein gutes Spiel.


----------



## turbosnake (21. Mai 2015)

Dann hast du dir das falsche Spiel ausgesucht.


----------



## Tomek92 (21. Mai 2015)

Das ist schon sehr Oberflächlich ! Wie will man sich dann mit einem Storylastigen Spiel vergnügen ??


----------



## apap (21. Mai 2015)

Mit Witcher ist es so wie mit den neuen Starwars Filmen. Gucke die alten denn wenn nicht hast Null Bezug zu den Neuen. Ich zocke die polnsiche Version und es kommt verdammt idyllisch herüber es ist wirklich so als ob man ein Buch liest bzw eine Geschichte zockt. Sehr personifiziert tatsächlich so wie Porsche sagt als ob man einen Film spielt, aber mir gefällt das. Ein Gutes Rollenspiel muss von Inhalten der Story allein schon unterhaltsam sein. CD Project trifft echt meinen Geschmack, will mir nicht ausmalen was Cyberpunk 2077 mit uns macht


----------



## Invisiblo (21. Mai 2015)

Was bedeutet bei Rüstung etc. das Symbol mit dem roten Hammer und z.B. (-1)?


----------



## Darkknightrippper (21. Mai 2015)

Die Rüstung ist beschädigt und die Verteidigung ist dadurch geringer bzw. bei Waffen der Schaden.


----------



## Robonator (21. Mai 2015)

Dicker Patch mit über 600 Changes ist im anmarsch:
CD Projekt tackles The Witcher 3 downgrade issue head on â€¢ Eurogamer.net


----------



## vencam (21. Mai 2015)

Hoffentlich kommt der noch bevor ich das Game durch hab!


----------



## ryzen1 (21. Mai 2015)

> was sent to certification today (Wednesday 20th May), and will take between five and seven days to clear.




5-7 Tage? Oh je :/
Einige werden bis dahin wohl das Spiel schon durch haben


----------



## Nazzy (21. Mai 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Zwischensequenzen und Story vertragen sich aber nicht. Es ist eine schlechte Methode, die Story in Cutscenes zu erzählen. Das habe ich von Thomas Grip, Entwickler von "Amnesia: The Dark Descent" gelernt und auch viele andere, die sich mit Gamedesign auskennen, bestätigen das. Bei einem Spiel wo es stark auf die Story ankommt, darf der Spielfluss niemals so oft unterbrochen werden. Das ist schließlich kein interaktiver Film.
> 
> Eine Story muss direkt in der Spielwelt selbst verankert sein.



Ich finde die Story Sequenzen in Witcher 3 großartig . Selbst Nebenmissionen sind sehr gut vertont. Bei DA I siehst du oft nur starre NPCs, die nur die Lippen bewegen.
Aber bedenke, dass war ein Tutorial, um die Story ein bisschen in Schwung zu bringen. Da sind ein paar Storyscenes  eigentlich ganz " normal".
Generell stimme ich dir aber zu, in vielen Spielen stören sie.


----------



## Robonator (21. Mai 2015)

> _Das habe ich von Thomas Grip, Entwickler von "Amnesia: The Dark Descent" gelernt_


Weils ja auch so viel besser ist die Story in Form von ganz vielen Notizen zu erzählen... 
Allerdings hat man in The Witcher 3 nun auch keine haufenweise Cutscenes die irgendwelche Aktionen etc zeigen, sondern viel mehr Dialoge und die sind richtig gut umgesetzt.


----------



## dj_the_one (21. Mai 2015)

Was mir sehr auf den Senkel geht ist dass wenn ich gerade dabei bin die armen Bauern auch den letzten Schrott zu klauen, dann steht da auf jedem 2ten Fass ne Kerze. Die ich immer wieder anzünde. Wenn das 1x passiert ists ja ok, aber nicht wenn man halb novi grad plündern will!


----------



## Seabound (21. Mai 2015)

Kann man eigentlich ungestört plündern, oder muss man aufpassen, dass man nicht dabei erwischt wird, wie z.B. bei Gothic?


----------



## WaldemarE (21. Mai 2015)

Seabound schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich ungestört plündern, oder muss man aufpassen, dass man nicht dabei erwischt wird, wie z.B. bei Gothic?


Solange keine Wache in der nähe ist kannst du dir in ruhe die Taschen voll machen.


----------



## Seabound (21. Mai 2015)

Und die Bewohner des Hauses stört es nicht, wenn man denen die Bude in ihrem Beisein ausräumt?


----------



## ryzen1 (21. Mai 2015)

Anscheinend nicht. Ich nehm mir auch immer alles mit. Auch wenn ne Wache vorbeiläuft. Die sagen anscheinend auch nichts. Vllt gibts sowas wie "stehlen" nun doch nicht im Spiel


----------



## WaldemarE (21. Mai 2015)

Nö ist denen egal 



ryzen1 schrieb:


> Anscheinend nicht. Ich nehm mir auch immer alles mit. Auch wenn ne Wache vorbeiläuft. Die sagen anscheinend auch nichts. Vllt gibts sowas wie "stehlen" nun doch nicht im Spiel


doch doch hab schon einen auf die Rübe bekommen von ihnen


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Mai 2015)

Stehlen gabs noch nie in The Witcher. Alles was rumliegt gehört Geralt


----------



## tschief_ (21. Mai 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an, worauf sich die 4% beziehen.
> Insgesamt ist es natürlich ein gutes Zeichen.



Ich bin bei 7:35 und habe 2%


----------



## Robonator (21. Mai 2015)

In Witcher 3 darfst du nix in unmittelbarer Gegenwart von Wachen mitnehmen. Die hauen dir sonst eine rein und nehmen 50% von deinem Gold mit.


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Mai 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> In Witcher 3 darfst du nix in unmittelbarer Gegenwart von Wachen mitnehmen. Die hauen dir sonst eine rein und nehmen 50% von deinem Gold mit.


Ah, solche Säcke ^^


----------



## Nottulner (21. Mai 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ah, solche Säcke ^^



Sei froh im wahren Leben nehmen dir die Wachen alles ab was du geklaut hast


----------



## Shadixx (21. Mai 2015)

Hey Leute, da hoffentlich bald meine GraKa (GTX 970) kommt und da die Aktion mit dem Witcher Key dabei ist, wollte ich hier mal Fragen wie Groß das Spiel zum Download ist. Also wieviel ich Downloaden muss bist das Spiel komplett installiert ist? Da ich eine Holzleitung habe wollte ich mir die Ladezeit mal ausrechnen und eine genaue größe des Spiels wäre das sehr hilfreich. Ich wollte jetzt nicht alle 144 Seiten durchforsten und hoffe das ihr mir schnell mal helfen könnt


----------



## tschief_ (21. Mai 2015)

Shadixx schrieb:


> Hey Leute, da hoffentlich bald meine GraKa (GTX 970) kommt und da die Aktion mit dem Witcher Key dabei ist, wollte ich hier mal Fragen wie Groß das Spiel zum Download ist. Also wieviel ich Downloaden muss bist das Spiel komplett installiert ist? Da ich eine Holzleitung habe wollte ich mir die Ladezeit mal ausrechnen und eine genaue größe des Spiels wäre das sehr hilfreich. Ich wollte jetzt nicht alle 144 Seiten durchforsten und hoffe das ihr mir schnell mal helfen könnt



Es ist irgendwo zwischen 23-25 GB. Könnte mit allfälligen Patches noch ein wenig grösser werden.


----------



## Robonator (21. Mai 2015)

Shadixx schrieb:


> Hey Leute, da hoffentlich bald meine GraKa (GTX 970) kommt und da die Aktion mit dem Witcher Key dabei ist, wollte ich hier mal Fragen wie Groß das Spiel zum Download ist. Also wieviel ich Downloaden muss bist das Spiel komplett installiert ist? Da ich eine Holzleitung habe wollte ich mir die Ladezeit mal ausrechnen und eine genaue größe des Spiels wäre das sehr hilfreich. Ich wollte jetzt nicht alle 144 Seiten durchforsten und hoffe das ihr mir schnell mal helfen könnt



Ich glaub der Download war etwa 20GB + nochmal etwas wegen dem Day one Patch. 
Auf der Platte nimmt es bei mir nun jedenfalls 24GB ein.


----------



## Laggy.NET (21. Mai 2015)

Ich hab zwei Fragen zu den Anschlagbrettern.

Sämtliche Zettel schalten ja Fragezeichen auf der Karte frei. Muss man eigentlich alle Zettel mitnehmen, damit alle Fragezeichen freigeschaltet werden, oder reicht es aus, sie nur zu lesen und nur die Zettel mit Quests an sich zu nehmen.
Könnte ja sein, dass es auswirkungen auf die Quests hat, wenn ich die Fragezeichen-Zettel hängen lasse (andere Personen könnten sie theoretisch ja auch lesen). Zudem hab ich das zeug später im Inventar herum liegen. Kann ich das dann einfach verkaufen und die Kartenmarkierungen (Fragezeichen) bleiben trotzdem erhalten?

Ich weiß, ist ne kleinigkeit, die sich wahrscheinlich spätestens beim zweiten Dorf klären sollte, aber die Frage beschäftigt mich gerade. 



Zweite Frage:
Gibt es abseits der Fragezeichen noch Stellen, die man im spiel entdecken kann (außer loot)? Z.B. Charaktere mit neuen Quests, Dungeons usw. oder wird das von vornherein alles auf der Karte markiert?
Wäre nämlich gut zu wissen, ob es sich lohnt, deswegen die Map immer abzugrasen, um alles wichtige zu entdecken, oder ob man sich drauf verlassen kann, dass die Fragezeichen alles wichtige abdecken?

Bin nämlich im ersten Gebiet durch den Sumpf geritten und hatte dann beim nächsten Blick auf die Karte zwei neue Symbole. Jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr, ob hier nur Fragezeichen aufgedeckt wurden, oder ob ich wirklich neue positionen entdeckt habe, die vorher nicht in Form der Fragezeichen markiert waren.

Es geht mir einfach ums Grundprinzip des Spiels. Bei Dragon Age Inquisition musste ich immer wirklich jeden Winkel manuell abgrasen, um nichts wichtiges zu übersehen. Bei Witcher 3 hab ich die Vermutung, dass das gar nicht nötig ist.


----------



## Shadixx (21. Mai 2015)

Danek für die Antwort 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Yaaaay >.<


----------



## Robonator (21. Mai 2015)

Zum ersteren: Soweit ich weiß musst du sie abnehmen. Du kannst sie nicht verkaufen, dafür allerdings zerlegen um Material zu bekommen. Ich denke die Markierungen bleiben erhalten, bin mir da aber nicht sicher. 



> Gibt es abseits der Fragezeichen noch Stellen, die man im spiel entdecken kann? Z.B. Charaktere mit neuen Quests oder wird das von vornhrein alles auf der Karte markiert?


Gibt durchaus auch so noch dinge die du selber entdecken musst


Spoiler



So fand ich zb eine abgelegene Hütte mit Weisenkindern. Die Hütte war von wilden Hunden umgeben und die Kinder wurden alleine gelassen und hatten seit Tagen nichts gegessen. Markiert oder sonstiges wurde es nicht und es gab auch keine Hinweise dazu auf einem der Bretter.





> Bin nämlich im ersten Gebiet durch den Sumpf geritten und hatte dann beim nächsten Blick auf die Karte zwei neue Symbole. Jetzt weiß ich nicht mehr, ob hier nur Fragezeichen aufgedeckt wurden, oder ob ich wirklich neue positionen entdeckt habe, die vorher nicht markiert waren.


Sobald du in die Nähe von so etwas kommst, markiert sich das von alleine auf der Map.


----------



## tschief_ (21. Mai 2015)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Zweite Frage:
> Gibt es abseits der Fragezeichen noch Stellen, die man im spiel entdecken kann (außer loot)? Z.B. Charaktere mit neuen Quests, Dungeons usw. oder wird das von vornherein alles auf der Karte markiert?
> Wäre nämlich gut zu wissen, ob es sich lohnt, deswegen die Map immer abzugrasen, um alles wichtige zu entdecken, oder ob man sich drauf verlassen kann, dass die Fragezeichen alles wichtige abdecken?
> 
> ...



Die erste Frage kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten, da ich bisher ohne "Fragezeichen" gespielt habe und alles selber zu entdecken versucht habe. Habe dann aber später die Fragezeichen eingeschaltet und weiss deshalb die Antwort auf deine zweite Frage:
Die meisten Points of Interest sind als Fragezeichen auf deiner Map gekennzeichnet, es gibt jedoch Orte und Geheimnisse, die nicht spezifisch gekennzeichnet wurden.
Kleiner Spoiler (wirklich nichts grosses) & Frühes Beispiel aus White Orchard 



Spoiler



Unterhalb einer Klippe ist ein Schatz vergraben (hat echt wertvolle Sachen drin), auf dessen Versteck man mithilfe der Notiz eines Toten hingewiesen wird. Weder der Tote noch der Schatz waren mit einem Fragezeichen  markiert



Ich denke allgemein sind Sachen wie Orte der Macht, Banditenlager, Monsterhöhlen und so weiter mit Fragezeichen markiert. Geheimnisse sind jedoch nicht markiert (also Verstecke von Schätzen, Geheimgänge usw)


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Mai 2015)

In den bisherigen Hexerspielen konnte man die Zettel wegwerfen. (Bin mir grade auch gar nicht sicher, ob es in TW2 überhaupt mitnehmbare Zettel gab)


----------



## Laggy.NET (21. Mai 2015)

OK vielen dank euch, das hilft mir schonmal weiter. Sprich, im Grunde reicht es, die Fragezeichen abzuklappern, um alles zu sehen wie vorgesehen. Ich muss nicht zwangsläufig erst die gesamte Map aufdecken oder mit jedem Bürger reden (geht sowieso nicht), sondern kann mich hauptsächlich auf die Markierungen konzentrieren.

Wenn ich aber genauer suche, kann ich trotzdem einige Geheimnisse entdecken und Bonus Quests freischalten. War eigentlich so, wie ich es vermutet hatte. Sehr gut. 

Bei Dragon Age Inquisition war das ganze irgendwie so unangenehm gelöst. Mann hatte das Bedürfnis die ganze Map aufzudecken, weil ständig neue Quests freigeschaltet werden und alle 2 Meter irgendwo wertvoller loot herumlag . Zu beginn hat man schließlich nur die Markierung für die Hauptquest oder die großen Nebenquests.
Nebenbei hat man dann auch noch dinge entdeckt, denen man gar nicht nachgehen wollte usw. Das war stressig, und unübersichtlich. Ich glaube das Spiel hat mich nachhaltig geschädigt^^

Bei Witcher 3 scheint mit das stärker gestaffelt zu sein. Hauptquest -> Nebenquests werden alle Markiert -> Geheimnisse und Bonus Quests muss man erst suchen und entdecken. So muss das sein! (Nebenbei ist die Qualität der Quest um ein zigfaches höher)


Das mit den Zetteln an der Anschlagtafel muss ich dann beim nächsten Dorf einfach mal selbst ausprobieren, ob das lesen reicht und was passiert, wenn ich das zeug gleich wieder entsorge...


----------



## BreaKing (21. Mai 2015)

Wie weit komm ich in Sachen Grafikeinstellungen beim Witcher mit einer Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 Dual-X Cooler, 3GB GDDR5, Full Retail?

Bin am überlegen mir das Game evtl. doch für den PC zu holen?


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Mai 2015)

BreaKing schrieb:


> Wie weit komm ich in Sachen Grafikeinstellungen beim Witcher mit einer Sapphire Radeon HD 7970 Dual-X Cooler, 3GB GDDR5, Full Retail?
> 
> Bin am überlegen mir das Game evtl. doch für den PC zu holen?



Weit.  Spielst du in 1080p? Damit sollte eine Mischung aus hohen und höchsten Settings recht anständig laufen.


----------



## BreaKing (21. Mai 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Weit.  Spielst du in 1080p? Damit sollte eine Mischung aus hohen und höchsten Settings recht anständig laufen.



Jepp würde in 1080p spielen  Hm dann wäre es echt eine Überlegung wert, da ich es am PC auch mit meinem XBox One Controller spielen kann (Maus + Tastatur soll ja nicht ganz so gut von der Hand gehen).

Wo am besten dann holen? Steam, Media Markt/Saturn?


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Mai 2015)

BreaKing schrieb:


> Jepp würde in 1080p spielen  Hm dann wäre es echt eine Überlegung wert, da ich es am PC auch mit meinem XBox One Controller spielen kann (Maus + Tastatur soll ja nicht ganz so gut von der Hand gehen).
> 
> Wo am besten dann holen? Steam, Media Markt/Saturn?



Bei jeder boxed-Version ist auch ein GoG-Code dabei, also hättest du es dann doppelt, sowohl als digitale als auch als physische Kopie. Ich hatte es bei GoG vorbestellt, aber als das rauskam hab ich mir dann doch die boxed Version gekauft


----------



## P0werp1ay (21. Mai 2015)

Habe nochmals eine ganz andere optik für The Witcher 3 per SweetFX fertig gemacht die nun sehr viel realistisch aussieht
Bei intresse einfach mal den Vergleich zur alten Version ansehen--> Kostet ja nix 

[Sammelthread] SweetFX by P0werp1ay - Seite 10


----------



## Tomek92 (21. Mai 2015)

P0werp1ay schrieb:


> Habe nochmals eine ganz andere optik für The Witcher 3 per SweetFX fertig gemacht die nun sehr viel realistisch aussieht
> Bei intresse einfach mal den Vergleich zur alten Version ansehen--> Kostet ja nix
> 
> [Sammelthread] SweetFX by P0werp1ay - Seite 10



Gleich mal geladen  Muss ich das nur einfach überschreiben ?


----------



## P0werp1ay (21. Mai 2015)

Ja einfach überschreiben ist ja das gleiche SweetFX nur mit anderen settings aber denk dran die Nachbearbeitungen zu deaktivieren aber die kantenglätung an zu machen weil SMAA ist im SweetFX nun aus


----------



## Tomek92 (21. Mai 2015)

Also ALLES aus außer die Kantenglättung ? Da bekommt man sogar noch Fps gutgeschrieben in der Theorie


----------



## P0werp1ay (21. Mai 2015)

ja da habe ich garnicht drauf geachtet...


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (21. Mai 2015)

Ich glaube ich habe gerade das Hammeritem des Jahres gefunden


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Mai 2015)

kalleklappstuhl schrieb:


> Ich glaube ich habe gerade das Hammeritem des Jahres gefunden



 Wirklich das beste Item des Jahrhunderts


----------



## Tomek92 (21. Mai 2015)

Das Spiel hat schon seine Momente wo man einfach nur staunen kann  Zuvor hat es geregnet, doch hatten sich die Wolken rechtzeitig verzogen.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Mai 2015)

Die PS4 Version von TW3 hat auf Metacritic einen Score von 92 Punkten und 9.0 User Score erreicht.  Die PC Version ist beim User Score nur auf 8.8 undMetacritic hat noch keinen Score, was mich aber nicht wundert, das Spiel ist erst seit 2 Tagen draussen.


----------



## Nazzy (21. Mai 2015)

Oh man, ist das Game riesig.... schade, dass ich jetzt arbeiten muss, ansonsten würde ich wohl noch weitere Stunden dranhängen


----------



## orca113 (21. Mai 2015)

> Hallo ihr glücklichen Spieler von Witcher 3!
> 
> Leider komme ich erst in ein paar Wochen an das Vergnügen.
> 
> ...



Kann man einer was zu den Pferden und der Pferdesteuerung sagen?


----------



## uka (21. Mai 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Kann man einer was zu den Pferden und der Pferdesteuerung sagen?



Du steigst mit E auf und reitest los - Steuerung ganz normal wie mit dem Charakter ohne Besonderheiten - zum Sprinten musst du 2x SHIFT drücken.

Kämpfen vom Pferd kannst du auch, dabei gilt je schneller du reitest desto mehr Kraft hat dein Schlag.


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Mai 2015)

Joa, zum Thema Pferd/Reiten gibt es nicht viel zu sagen. Macht Spaß und geht gut von der Hand.


----------



## Oozy (21. Mai 2015)

Zudem kann man diverse Artikel fürs Pferd kaufen, die nicht nur optisch was verändern, sondern z.B. die Panikdauer des Pferdes verlangsamt. Heisst also, dass man damit länger in der Nähe von Monstern sein kann, ohne dass das Pferd den Reiter abwirft.

Auf welchem Schwierigkeitsgrad spielt ihr so? Ich versuche mal den Schwierigkeitsgrad "Blut, Schweiss und Tränen".


----------



## DaxTrose (21. Mai 2015)

Es gab gerade ein Update:



> The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Patch 1.03 changelog:
> 
> Improves stability in gameplay and the UI
> Improves performance especially in cutscenes and gameplay
> ...


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Mai 2015)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Zudem kann man diverse Artikel fürs Pferd kaufen, die nicht nur optisch was verändern, sondern z.B. die Panikdauer des Pferdes verlangsamt. Heisst also, dass man damit länger in der Nähe von Monstern sein kann, ohne dass das Pferd den Reiter abwirft.
> 
> Auf welchem Schwierigkeitsgrad spielt ihr so? Ich versuche mal den Schwierigkeitsgrad "Blut, Schweiss und Tränen".



Ich spiele auf dem einfachsten Schwierigkeitsgrad weil ich die Story geniessen möchte und mir schwere Kämpfe und Herausforderungen erstmal erspart haben will.


----------



## Oozy (21. Mai 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich spiele auf dem einfachsten Schwierigkeitsgrad weil ich die Story geniessen möchte und mir schwere Kämpfe und Herausforderungen erstmal erspart haben will.


Bin mir auch am Überlegen, ob ich zurückschalten soll. Irgendwie ist es so halt viel spannender und auch schwerer, aber mir halt teilweise fast zu schwer, da ich ständig irgendwelche Nebenquests annehme, die mehrere Gegner mit höheren Rängen beinhalten. Z.B. Habe ich schon Mühe, wenn mich mehrere Wölfe gleichzeitig angreifen von mehreren Seiten. 

Wie verteidigt ihr euch im Kampf? Mit einer Rolle entkommen oder den Angriff versuchen zu blocken? Wenn ich letzteres versuche, werde ich immer seitlich oder von hinten angegriffen und mir massiv HP abgezogen. Hat da irgendwer Tipps?


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Mai 2015)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Bin mir auch am Überlegen, ob ich zurückschalten soll. Irgendwie ist es so halt viel spannender und auch schwerer, aber mir halt teilweise fast zu schwer, da ich ständig irgendwelche Nebenquests annehme, die mehrere Gegner mit höheren Rängen beinhalten. Z.B. Habe ich schon Mühe, wenn mich mehrere Wölfe gleichzeitig angreifen von mehreren Seiten.
> 
> Wie verteidigt ihr euch im Kampf? Mit einer Rolle entkommen oder den Angriff versuchen zu blocken? Wenn ich letzteres versuche, werde ich immer seitlich oder von hinten angegriffen und mir massiv HP abgezogen. Hat da irgendwer Tipps?



Ich weiche aus wenn es sein muss und greife nur an wenn ich weiss das ich den Gegner treffen kann, aber auch bei einfachen Gegnern weiche ich viel aus aber mache dann eine Vorwärtsrolle oder genauer gesagt ich weiche aus aber eben neben dem Gegner und greife wieder an.


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (21. Mai 2015)

Bei den meisten Gegnern ist das normale Ausweichen auch viel effektiver als die Ausweichrolle, da man so in Reichweite des Gegners bleibt und ihm direkt nach dem Ausweichen ein, zwei Schläge verpassen kann.
Nach der Rolle ist man meistens viel zu weit weg um irgendwas zu machen.

Spiele auch auf Blut, Schweiß und Tränen, damit ich mir auch wirklich Gedanken um meine Taktik machen und Öle, Tränke etc. einsetzen muss.
Oder z.B. daran denken, dass man Mittagserscheinungen nachts bekämpfen sollte, da sie dann schwächer sind als tagsüber.

Wenn man dann mit lvl 5 einen lvl 11 Bär mit rotem Totenkopf erlegt, ist das schon ein gutes Gefühl


----------



## WaldemarE (21. Mai 2015)

Was mich nervt ist der enorme Fallschaden


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Mai 2015)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Was mich nervt ist der enorme Fallschaden



Da muss ich dir zustimmen bei mir hat der auch schon stark auf den Vitalitätsbalken eingewirkt das ich Bungie Jumping besser lasse,


----------



## Roundy (21. Mai 2015)

wo habt ihr die godrays eingestellt?
Sollte doch eigentlich unter der option Lichtstrahlen sein aber die bringt bei mir genau gar nichts...
Ansonsten geiles spiel freu mich aufs heimkommen...
Werd mir nacher warscheinlich mal nen paar sweetFX profile zu Gemüte führen 
Gruß


----------



## MG42 (21. Mai 2015)

Boah, hat es jemand schon geschafft die Brunnenwand bei Blutiger Baron hochzuklettern?
 Die Hohle mit dem See ist auch sehr dunkel, Igni dauert nur etwa eine Sekunde und Fackeln gibt es auch keine...
Bis ich endlich herausgefundne habe, dass man diese leere dreifach Portion Katze aus dem Inventar werfen muss, damit man wieder welchen herstellen kann, anstatt das leere Glas nur aufzufüllen...
Das Inventar ist sehr unübersichtlich, zwar eine Verbesserung / Veränderung zum Vorgänger, aber halt doch der einzigste Bockmist, mit dem man leben muss. Sehr unübersichtlich.


----------



## JimSim3 (21. Mai 2015)

MG42 schrieb:


> Boah, hat es jemand schon geschafft die Brunnenwand bei Blutiger Baron hochzuklettern?
> Die Hohle mit dem See ist auch sehr dunkel, Igni dauert nur etwa eine Sekunde und Fackeln gibt es auch keine...
> Bis ich endlich herausgefundne habe, dass man diese leere dreifach Portion Katze aus dem Inventar werfen muss, damit man wieder welchen herstellen kann, anstatt das leere Glas nur aufzufüllen...
> Das Inventar ist sehr unübersichtlich, zwar eine Verbesserung / Veränderung zum Vorgänger, aber halt doch der einzigste Bockmist, mit dem man leben muss. Sehr unübersichtlich.



Einmal Meditieren solange du Alcoholest hast und die Potions werden wieder aufgefüllt, ohne das du sie neu brauen musst...


----------



## jamie (21. Mai 2015)

Ich glaube GoG trollt. mich. Das Spiel ist während des Downloads kleiner geworden. Zuerst wurde mir  angezeigt "Download x % (24GB)" und jetzt steht da auf einmal nur noch 18GB.


----------



## MG42 (21. Mai 2015)

Danke, das wusste ich nicht mit dem Meditieren...
Hätte wohl das Zeug immer wieder weggeworfen  .



jamie schrieb:


> Ich glaube GoG trollt. mich. Das Spiel ist während des Downloads kleiner geworden. Zuerst wurde mir  angezeigt "Download x % (24GB)" und jetzt steht da auf einmal nur noch 18GB.



Wäre wohl anzunehmen, dass sie da was komprimieren um Traffic zu sparen...


----------



## jamie (21. Mai 2015)

Aber warum fangen die damit plötzlich an,  nachdem ich schon 5GB runtergeladen habe?


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Mai 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> wo habt ihr die godrays eingestellt?
> Sollte doch eigentlich unter der option Lichtstrahlen sein aber die bringt bei mir genau gar nichts...
> Ansonsten geiles spiel freu mich aufs heimkommen...
> Werd mir nacher warscheinlich mal nen paar sweetFX profile zu Gemüte führen
> Gruß



Guter Punkt. Habe Lichtstrahlen auch auf ein, aber bewusst aufgefallen sind die mir noch nicht. Ich habe mich auch schon gefragt, ob die wirklich an sind.


----------



## XeT (21. Mai 2015)

So ich werde mich jetzt auch mal aktiv beteiligen. 
Falls jemand schon die Info geschrieben hat steinigt das ich nicht all 148 Seiten gelesen habe. 
Die erste Ladezeit nach dem Starten kann man wie jede Videosequenz abbrechen. Da dies nicht angezeigt wird muss man am Anfang erstmal die Tasten kloppen bis man die Zeit ungefähr hat. Ab dann kann man Ritter Sporn kurz erzählen lassen und ihn dann aber stoppen.


----------



## Tomek92 (21. Mai 2015)

Kann mir einer die Frage beantworten ob man den Bartwuchs bzw die Länge des Bartes irgendwo in irgendeiner .ini oder sonst wo ändern könnte ? So dass man einstellen könnte, wie lange er werden könnte oder sogar noch mehr wächst ?


----------



## Robonator (21. Mai 2015)

Möchtest du den Gandalf haben oder was?  
Aber nee keine Ahnung^^


----------



## Tomek92 (21. Mai 2015)

Ich finde dieses Detail einfach nur genial und geil  Würde mich interessieren ob ich Gerald einen längeren Bart haben könnte als einen Fingerbreiten


----------



## Feleos (21. Mai 2015)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Es gab gerade ein Update:



Das Upgrade hat echt nichts an der stabilität gemacht... es stürtzt bei mri immernoch alle 5-10min ab.... Echt zum kotzen-.-


----------



## XeT (21. Mai 2015)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> Kann mir einer die Frage beantworten ob man den Bartwuchs bzw die Länge des Bartes irgendwo in irgendeiner .ini oder sonst wo ändern könnte ? So dass man einstellen könnte, wie lange er werden könnte oder sogar noch mehr wächst ?





Robonator schrieb:


> Möchtest du den Gandalf haben oder was?
> Aber nee keine Ahnung^^



Das war mein Plan als die Info zum Bart kam. Der Bart wächst von allein z.B. durch Gebietswechsel. Der Barbier kann ihn dann wieder kürzen CDP hat aber bereits damals schon gesagt das Gandalf-Länge nicht möglich sei.


----------



## Shizuki (21. Mai 2015)

Ich wollte dafür keinen neuen Thread aufmachen und schreibe es deswegen hal hier rein:

Direkt im ersten Gebiet gibt es ja 2 Schatzsuche Quests, aber eine davon kann ich nicht beenden, was mich doch extrem stört... SIe heißt "Dreckiges Geld" und ich muss einen Brief lesen, aber nach dem Lesen aller Briefe meines Inventars, lässt sich die Quest immer noch nicht fort führen. Nach ein bisschen Recherche habe ich herausgefunden, dass ich das LAger, dass das Ender der Quest darstellt schon längst geplündert habe, Könnte es daran liegen? Wenn ja kann ich die Quest nun trotzdem beenden oder was kann ich tun?

Danke für Antworten.


----------



## Amon (21. Mai 2015)

Einfach noch mal hin zum Lager, vielleicht liegt der Brief ja da noch rum.


----------



## JimSim3 (21. Mai 2015)

Shizuki schrieb:


> Ich wollte dafür keinen neuen Thread aufmachen und schreibe es deswegen hal hier rein:
> 
> Direkt im ersten Gebiet gibt es ja 2 Schatzsuche Quests, aber eine davon kann ich nicht beenden, was mich doch extrem stört... SIe heißt "Dreckiges Geld" und ich muss einen Brief lesen, aber nach dem Lesen aller Briefe meines Inventars, lässt sich die Quest immer noch nicht fort führen. Nach ein bisschen Recherche habe ich herausgefunden, dass ich das LAger, dass das Ender der Quest darstellt schon längst geplündert habe, Könnte es daran liegen? Wenn ja kann ich die Quest nun trotzdem beenden oder was kann ich tun?
> 
> Danke für Antworten.



Da stand ich auch davor... Bis ich gemerkt habe, das es Briefe in zwei unterschiedlichen Kategorien im Inventar gibt. Einmal in "Keine Ahnung wie die Kategorie heißt" und einmal in "Quest-Items". Ich hatte alle Briefe in "Keine Ahnung wie die Kategorie heißt" gelesen, aber nicht den Brief in "Quest-Items". Hoffe das hilft.

Ansonsten kann es wohl auch passieren das man Quests nicht machen kann, wenn man bspw. ein Monster schon gekillt hat ohne das Quest vorher anzunehmen. Aber sobald man ein Quest bekommen hat sollte man den eigentlich auch abschließen können...


----------



## Shizuki (21. Mai 2015)

Ne an dem Lager liegt kein Brief. Ich habe den Brief schon beim plündern eines Lagers erhalten und dann erhalte ich die Quest, soll den Brief lesen und das andere Lager plündern --> Quest beendet. Ich habe aber beide Lager hintereinander geplündert, OHNE den erhaltenene Brief zu lesen. Jetzt habe ich mir meine Quests angeschaut, aber habe anscheinend den Brief nicht.


Ich habe in "Keine Ahung wie die Katgerogie heißt" ;P schon alles gelesen, aber er war nicht dabei und in QUestgegenstände habe ich keinerlei Items.


----------



## XeT (21. Mai 2015)

Du hast den Brief schon du hast aber den Kommandanten des anderen Lagers getötet und alles geplündert der war das Ziel der Quest. Geht mir genauso. Da ich es zwar lese aber nichts mehr passiert. Das Problem hat jeder der die Reihenfolge nicht eingehalten hat. Im CDR-Forum ist bereits ein "Ticket/Anmerkung" offen.


----------



## Roundy (21. Mai 2015)

Habs mit den Lichtstrahlen rausgefunden du musst blooming dazu aktivieren dann gehen die godrays...
Bissl umständlich .
Gruß


----------



## Shizuki (21. Mai 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Du hast den Brief schon du hast aber den Kommandanten des anderen Lagers getötet und alles geplündert der war das Ziel der Quest. Geht mir genauso. Da ich es zwar lese aber nichts mehr passiert. Das Problem hat jeder der die Reihenfolge nicht eingehalten hat. Im CDR-Forum ist bereits ein "Ticket/Anmerkung" offen.




Dachte ich mir fast. 

Aber mir ist ein anderes "Problem" aufgefallen. Bin nun in Velen und da sitzt so nen hässlicher Kaufmann im Gefängnis, der gerne befreit werden möchte. Da soll wohl irgendwo ein Schlüssel sein, aber da liegt NIRGENDWO einer. Vielleicht hat ihn auch der Anführer der Desaueure, aber der spawnt nicht mehr, seit ich das erste mal einfach nur dran vórbeigeritten bin. Weiß jemand wie man das hinbekommt, dass die spawnen oder ist das Zufallsbedingt?


----------



## orca113 (21. Mai 2015)

Hallo, danke für die Infos zu den Pferden Jungs! Schön das der Witcher jetzt gut zu Pferd ist


----------



## Stevii (21. Mai 2015)

Poa das Spiel haut mich um, es ist wenn nicht sogar das beste Spiel dass ich je gezockt habe, sogar die Sidequests haben so eine krasse tiefe und eine ganz eigene Story.
Die Musikhinterlegung ist phänomenal und manchmal hab ich das Gefühl ich schaue einen Film. 
Ich war noch nie so gefesselt von einer Story und sogar den Sidequests, so dass ich mir wirklich alles angucke, teilweise findet man leerstehende Häuser (die nicht durch ein "?" gekennzeichnet sind mit ihren ganz eigenen Storys.


Spoiler



Zum Beispiel hab ich ein Haus gefunden wo eine Frau mit dem Kind tot auf dem Bett lag und draussen hat sich der Vater aufgehangen UVM!, da musste ich erstmal tiefer einatmen, weil ich eh schon so tief im Spiel versunken war 



Das ist mal ein gelungenes Spiel!

Edit: Yey, nach 6 Jahren mal 500 Beiträge geschafft


----------



## MfDoom (21. Mai 2015)

Mit der GTX670 habe ich 34-50 FPS, läuft ruckelfrei und für ein Spiel dieser Art reicht das auch eigentlich. Einstellungen sind auf Hoch.
Alles in allem ein sehr gelungenes Spiel wie ich finde, da könnte sich Risen eine Scheibe von abschneiden


----------



## Roundy (21. Mai 2015)

@P0werp1ay hab mir dein SweetFX mal zu gemüte geführt, schaut richtig gut aus  
Respekt an deine Arbeit und nen dickes Danke 
Werds damit denk ich weiterspielen.
Gruß


----------



## Tomek92 (21. Mai 2015)

Stevii schrieb:


> Poa das Spiel haut mich um, es ist wenn nicht sogar das beste Spiel dass ich je gezockt habe, sogar die Sidequests haben so eine krasse tiefe und eine ganz eigene Story.
> Die Musikhinterlegung ist phänomenal und manchmal hab ich das Gefühl ich schaue einen Film.
> Ich war noch nie so gefesselt von einer Story und sogar den Sidequests, so dass ich mir wirklich alles angucke, teilweise findet man leerstehende Häuser (die nicht durch ein "?" gekennzeichnet sind mit ihren ganz eigenen Storys.
> 
> ...




Ja, wenn man will kann man so in´s Spiel versinken, das hatte ich auch bei wenigen Spielen. Vor allem mit dem Realistischen SweetFx sieht das einfach nur Krank gut aus ! Anders kann ich es nicht sagen  Im Sumpf ist es nun eher trist, auf dem Land ist es idyllisch, und nun kann man wirklich die Poren der Charaktere erkennen. Die Atmosphäre die durch die neuen Belichtung geschaffen wird, ist unglaublich noch fesselnder wie beim ersten spielen. 
Ich hatte heute ne Sidequest die ging ne gute halbe Stunde  Dachte am Ende nur WOW !


Weiß jemand ob es in Novigrad einen Barbier gibt ?


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Mai 2015)

Ich bin auch endlich dazu gekommen TW3 zu spielen und muss sagen ich bin regelrecht beeindruckt was die Optimierung des Spiels angeht. Mangels GTX 980ti und R9 390(X) spiele ich ja noch auf einer Gainward GTX 580 Phantom mit 1,5GB VRAM und was soll ich sagen, die Karte schaft in FullHD, außer Schatten auf Mittel und SSAO statt HBAO+, mit allen Regelern auf High das Spiel bei stabilen 30 Frames. Das ist echt eine Leistung bedenkt man wie betagt die GTX 580 inzwischen mit ihren 4 Jahren ist und wie gut das Spiel dabei auch noch aussieht.
Da kann man sagen was man will, aber in der Kategorie Optimierung haben die Jungs und Mädels von CDP echt erstklassige Arbeit geleistet. 
Als Treiber kommt dabei der schon recht alte 334.89 zur Anwendung, will aber mal schauen wie sich die FPS bei Verwendung des aktuellen Treiber verhalten, vieleicht bringt das nochmal die 3-4 FPS die notwendig sind um HBAO+ dazu zu schalten. 

Das einzige was mir bis jetzt wirklich negativ am Spiel auffällt ist die wirklich, im Vergleich zu Teil 2 unterirdische Tastenbelegung bei Maus + Tastatur, das steuert sich wirklich alles andere als gut...


----------



## xHaru (21. Mai 2015)

Habs nun durch. nach 26,5 Stunden. Lohnt vollkommen. Endlich mal ein Spiel, wofür sich der Vollpreis lohnt. 
Wenn jemand hilfe braucht --->PN an mich.

Danke, CDProjektRed, für diesen herausragenden dritten Teil. Nur selten hat mich ein Spiel so zu Tränen gerührt. 
Kanns wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## Stevii (21. Mai 2015)

xHaru schrieb:


> Habs nun durch. nach 26,5 Stunden. Lohnt vollkommen. Endlich mal ein Spiel, wofür sich der Vollpreis lohnt.
> Wenn jemand hilfe braucht --->PN an mich.
> 
> Danke, CDProjektRed, für diesen herausragenden dritten Teil. Nur selten hat mich ein Spiel so zu Tränen gerührt.
> Kanns wärmstens empfehlen.



Wtf, ich hab ca 30 Stunden und bin level 9


----------



## Roundy (21. Mai 2015)

Waas?
Ich hab mir für den ersten Durchgang mindestens vier mal so lange vorgenommen,  wenn nicht sogar nocj länger...
Bei dem spiel will ich genießen,  bin jetzt nach 5 stunden oder so grad mal am ende des ersten anfangsgebiets mit dem kleinen dorf und überlege ob ich schon raus soll oder da noch nen bissl gucken geh...
Gruß


----------



## Robonator (21. Mai 2015)

Wuaaaah. Hab den Großteil vom Greifenset zusammen, habs auch gecraftet und dann BÄÄM erst ab lvl 9 oder so verwendbar -.- 

Wo gibt es eigentlich so ne Statistik in der man sieht wie weit man ist und wie lange man gezockt hat?


----------



## Tomek92 (21. Mai 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wuaaaah. Hab den Großteil vom Greifenset zusammen, habs auch gecraftet und dann BÄÄM erst ab lvl 9 oder so verwendbar -.-
> 
> Wo gibt es eigentlich so ne Statistik in der man sieht wie weit man ist und wie lange man gezockt hat?



Bei mir steht das in dem GOG Clienten, weiß nicht ob man das IG auch sehen kann.


----------



## Robonator (21. Mai 2015)

Joa konnte Ingame nichts davon sehen, wäre ja irgendwie doof wenn man es sich nicht irgendwie ingame anzeigen lassen könnte.


----------



## Kinguin (21. Mai 2015)

In ca 27h durch ? Habe ca 10h bisher TW3 gespielt, und denke ich habe noch einiges vor mir - ich finde aber man ist schnell überlevelt,wenn man die Sidequests macht.
Dadurch wird das Ganze dann trotz höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad recht einfach.
Ein Kumpel von mir hat sogar schon 30h auf der Ps4 und kann dies bestätigen -der Kritikpunkt mit der Balance ist definitiv gerechtfertigt.
Dennoch bisher zieht es einen Richtung in den Bann


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Mai 2015)

Äh, ich hab mal ne Frage. Wenn man Ciri spielt, dann regeneriert sich ihre Vitalität automatisch. Leider regeneriert sich die Vitalität bei Geralt nicht automatisch. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, also einen Skill, der das auch bei Geralt möglich macht?


----------



## xHaru (22. Mai 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Äh, ich hab mal ne Frage. Wenn man Ciri spielt, dann regeneriert sich ihre Vitalität automatisch. Leider regeneriert sich die Vitalität bei Geralt nicht automatisch. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, also einen Skill, der das auch bei Geralt möglich macht?



Jap, allerdings ist das 1. langsam und 2. nur außerhalb des Kampfes. 


Ich hab eigentlich auch alle Sidequests mitgenommen, welche mir auf dem Weg lagen. Bin Level 30. Würde man keine Sidequests machen, wär man auch schon ziemlich stark unterlevelt.


----------



## Kinguin (22. Mai 2015)

Trotz der Sidequest,die du mitgenommen hast,hast du nur 27h für den 1.Durchgang gebracht ? Das ging ja schnell - eine Frage was ist eigentlich das höchste Level bei Geralt ?^^


----------



## El-Ahrairah (22. Mai 2015)

Wo kann man sehn wie lang man schon gespielt hat? Hab das nicht auf Steam.


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. Mai 2015)

xHaru schrieb:


> Jap, allerdings ist das 1. langsam und 2. nur außerhalb des Kampfes.
> 
> 
> Ich hab eigentlich auch alle Sidequests mitgenommen, welche mir auf dem Weg lagen. Bin Level 30. Würde man keine Sidequests machen, wär man auch schon ziemlich stark unterlevelt.



Und wo genau kann man das skillen?


----------



## Lg3 (22. Mai 2015)

In 27h Witcher 3 durchgespielt? Kann man ja gar nicht glauben , ich hab sicher auch schon so 20 std Spielzeit ( auf ps4 gibt's  ja leider keine anzeige der Spielzeit darum muss man schätzen -_- ) Und hab das Gefühl ich bin noch gaanz gaanz am Anfang...


----------



## Robonator (22. Mai 2015)

> Und wo genau kann man das skillen?


Im letzten Tab, dieses Tag und Nacht gedöns da. Kannst einen Punkt reinhauen und am Tag regenerierst du dann ganz langsam deine HP


----------



## Nazzy (22. Mai 2015)

15 Stunden - Level 5 :o
Die Kämpfe machen Laune, weil man für jeden Gegner eine andere Taktik braucht. Das mit dem enormen Fallschaden ist mir auch schon aufgefallen.
Wie sind eure Skillungen so ?


----------



## uka (22. Mai 2015)

K.a. wie viele Stunden ich nun gespielt habe - lvl 5 bin ich aber auch erst (höchster Schwierigkeitsgrad). Habe gestern knapp 40 Minuten einen lvl Totenkopf (lvl 14?) Gegner bekämpft (2. Gebiet, Brüllaffe oder so) - erfolgreich. 

Das war ein Kampf .


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Mai 2015)

uka schrieb:


> K.a. wie viele Stunden ich nun gespielt habe - lvl 5 bin ich aber auch erst (höchster Schwierigkeitsgrad). Habe gestern knapp 40 Minuten einen lvl Totenkopf (lvl 14?) Gegner bekämpft (2. Gebiet, Brüllaffe oder so) - erfolgreich.
> 
> Das war ein Kampf .


Respekt ^^


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (22. Mai 2015)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> Ja, wenn man will kann man so in´s Spiel versinken, das hatte ich auch bei wenigen Spielen. Vor allem mit dem Realistischen SweetFx sieht das einfach nur Krank gut aus ! Anders kann ich es nicht sagen  Im Sumpf ist es nun eher trist, auf dem Land ist es idyllisch, und nun kann man wirklich die Poren der Charaktere erkennen. Die Atmosphäre die durch die neuen Belichtung geschaffen wird, ist unglaublich noch fesselnder wie beim ersten spielen.
> Ich hatte heute ne Sidequest die ging ne gute halbe Stunde  Dachte am Ende nur WOW !
> 
> 
> Weiß jemand ob es in Novigrad einen Barbier gibt ?



In Novigrad gibt es mindestens mal 2 Barbiere... Der eine davon ist allerdings betrunken, der schneidet dir nicht unbedingt immer das, was du wolltest


----------



## orca113 (22. Mai 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich spiele auf dem einfachsten Schwierigkeitsgrad weil ich die Story geniessen möchte und mir schwere Kämpfe und Herausforderungen erstmal erspart haben will.



Werde das auch so handhaben. Damals hat mir der Schwierigkeitsgrad den ich beim ersten Durchgang von The Witcher 2 gewählt hatte einiges an Spaß genommen.

Ist The Witcher 3 eher als schwer zu bewerten im mittleren Schwierigkeitsgrad?


----------



## Thaurial (22. Mai 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Werde das auch so handhaben. Damals hat mir der Schwierigkeitsgrad den ich beim ersten Durchgang von The Witcher 2 gewählt hatte einiges an Spaß genommen.
> 
> Ist The Witcher 3 eher als schwer zu bewerten im mittleren Schwierigkeitsgrad?




Es gibt 4, welchen mittleren meinst Du? ;D

Spaß bei Seite - ja dem scheint wohl so:

GiGa


----------



## Nazzy (22. Mai 2015)

kommt darauf an, wie man sich "anstellt". Ich spiele auf dem 2t höchsten und finde es passend bisher.


----------



## Thaurial (22. Mai 2015)

Ich habs noch garnicht gtestet, aber ist die Sprachausgabe auch auf Deutsch, wenn man diesen Gog patch manuell installiert? Der Installer/Menü sind auch so auf Deutsch und die Untertitel sinds auch.

Nimmt der Witcher3 Installer sich automatisch die Language Packs?


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Mai 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Werde das auch so handhaben. Damals hat mir der Schwierigkeitsgrad den ich beim ersten Durchgang von The Witcher 2 gewählt hatte einiges an Spaß genommen.
> 
> Ist The Witcher 3 eher als schwer zu bewerten im mittleren Schwierigkeitsgrad?



Also ich hab The Witcher 2 ja ca 5 mal durchgespielt, und ab dem dritten Mal nur noch auf dark - Übung ist alles ^^
Werde ich in TW3 wohl wieder so handhaben, aber vielleicht gleich auf hard einsteigen.


----------



## Ion (22. Mai 2015)

Thaurial schrieb:


> Nimmt der Witcher3 Installer sich automatisch die Language Packs?



Soweit ich das verstanden habe, ist das Spiel ohne weiteren Patch in Englisch. Wer eine andere Sprache möchte, muss sich bei GoG ein Sprachpaket runterladen.
Steam und Co. sollten das eigentlich automatisch der eingestellten Sprache regeln.


----------



## Robonator (22. Mai 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Also ich hab The Witcher 2 ja ca 5 mal durchgespielt, und ab dem dritten Mal nur noch auf dark - Übung ist alles ^^
> Werde ich in TW3 wohl wieder so handhaben, aber vielleicht gleich auf hard einsteigen.



Naja diese Mobgruppen sind schon etwas assi in TW3. Einzelne Gegner? Kein Problem, da mach ich spannende Duelle mit denen, aber sonst? Hast dauern drölf Wölfe oder Ertrunkene am Arsch die dich alle gleichzeitig mit Hyperlichtgeschwindigkeit angreifen. Bin schon des öfteren quasi im Stunlock gelandet und konnte gar nix mehr machen. 
Besonders nervig wenn der Geralt sich dann dazu entscheidet in den nächsten Busch zu springen und dort fest zuhängen


----------



## ryzen1 (22. Mai 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Besonders nervig wenn der Geralt sich dann dazu entscheidet in den nächsten Busch zu springen und dort fest zuhängen



Ich glaube ja kaum, dass er von selbst springt


----------



## Tomek92 (22. Mai 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Naja diese Mobgruppen sind schon etwas assi in TW3. Einzelne Gegner? Kein Problem, da mach ich spannende Duelle mit denen, aber sonst? Hast dauern drölf Wölfe oder Ertrunkene am Arsch die dich alle gleichzeitig mit Hyperlichtgeschwindigkeit angreifen. Bin schon des öfteren quasi im Stunlock gelandet und konnte gar nix mehr machen.



Naja Wölfe oder Tiere/Monster würden wohl kaum "langsam" angreifen  Ist ja nicht wie damals in Gothic 3, wo sie in der Release Version fast keine Animation für Angriffe hatten, man jedoch jede halbe Sekunde einen Angriff kassiert hat. Die Angriffe sind nach Beobachtung des Viehs nachvollziehbar  Ich werde heute den Schwierigkeitsgrad auf Todesmarsch stellen


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Mai 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Naja diese Mobgruppen sind schon etwas assi in TW3. Einzelne Gegner? Kein Problem, da mach ich spannende Duelle mit denen, aber sonst? Hast dauern drölf Wölfe oder Ertrunkene am Arsch die dich alle gleichzeitig mit Hyperlichtgeschwindigkeit angreifen. Bin schon des öfteren quasi im Stunlock gelandet und konnte gar nix mehr machen.
> Besonders nervig wenn der Geralt sich dann dazu entscheidet in den nächsten Busch zu springen und dort fest zuhängen



Naja, Bei Gegnergruppen muss man wirklich dauernd in Bewegung bleiben, Schlag, ausweichen, Schlag, ausweichen, Schlag, ausweichen, usw., dann gehen selbst Gruppen von Wölfen und Betrunkene recht gut und man verliert nur wenig Lebenspunkte.
Aber prinzipiell stimme ich dir schon zu, der Kampf gegen Gruppen ist in TW3 zimlich nervtötend da man wirklich ein enorm hohes Maß an Aufmerksamkeit benötigt und die völlig überfrachtete Steuerung noch ihr übriges dazu tut das sowas schnell in spielerischen Streß ausartet.
Schon alleine der Umstand das man sich dauernd die Finger verrängt um zwischen weiten Ausweichbewegungen und kurzen zu wechseln, oder um einen heftigen Angriff zu  starten.

Was die Sache auch nicht einfacher macht ist das man grade in den ersten Spielstunden schnell mal gegen Gegner / Wölfe kämpft die irgendwie noch 2-3 Level höher als man selbst sind, da sind die Kämpfe schneller mal vorbei als man gucken kann.


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Mai 2015)

Gegen Mobs bieten sich Bomben an. War in TW2 mit den SCHWÄRMEN von Nekkern auch schon so. Praktisch keine Chance im Nahkampf, vor allem wenn man zu dem Zeitpunkt auch noch doppelten Schaden bei Angriffen von hinten nimmt. 1-hit-death


----------



## Robonator (22. Mai 2015)

Dann sag mir mal einer wo ich dieses verfluchte Salpeter etc herbekomme  
Ich gurk schon lange rum und finde es nicht. Weder zum looten noch zum kaufen.
Hab bisher deswegen auch nur so ne Blitzbombe. Hätt ja gern explodierende Bolzen und ordentliche Granaten


----------



## facehugger (22. Mai 2015)

Bei Gegnergruppen hat sich (zumindest bei mir) das Spiel mit dem Feuer (also Igni) ganz gut bewährt. Idealerweise lassen sich (je nach Umgebung) auch giftige Gase umliegendes Gestrüpp in Sümpfen mit in Brand setzen, was den Schaden verstärkt. Dann mit dem Schwert den Viechern den Rest geben! 

In menschlichen Behausungen/Umgebungen sollte man auf rote Fässer achten (Kabumm). Auch da macht sich Igni bezahlt.

Gruß


----------



## Robonator (22. Mai 2015)

Naja Igni klappt leider nicht immer. Hab schon sehr oft Mobs erwischt denen das gar nicht erst juckt. Weder Igni noch Aard, Deswegen lauf ich eig. auch immer nur mit Quen rum^^

Übrigens ist das Schwert von so nem Dödel der Wilden Jagd ja echt gar nicht mal so schlecht. Der Boni zum Gegner einfrieren könnte ruhig etwas höher sein, aber wenn der mal greift dann lass ich die Sau raus


----------



## facehugger (22. Mai 2015)

Nuja, ausprobieren geht über studieren. Irgendwas "greift" dann schon Aber ja, Quen ist auch ganz nett...

Gruß


----------



## Robonator (22. Mai 2015)

Hmm bei "Herbalists" also ich denke mal Kräuterkundigen kann man wohl Salpeter kaufen. 
Hab bisher erst zwei davon gefunden. Einer von denen war so ein wandernder Händler aber der hatte nix :/


----------



## Tomek92 (22. Mai 2015)

Salpeter gabs im ersten Land bei dieser Kräuterdame. Einfach die Dörfer ab suchen, sind ja nicht viele.


----------



## Kindercola (22. Mai 2015)

Sagt mal wie spielt ihr Witcher 3 ? Mit Gamepad oder mit Maus und Tasta.
Weil mich schreckt laut Bericht die überladene Steuerung für Maus und Tasta ja bisschen ab  und mitn Controller möchte ich eigentlich gar nicht am Pc Spielen


----------



## Ion (22. Mai 2015)

Kindercola schrieb:


> Sagt mal wie spielt ihr Witcher 3 ? Mit Gamepad oder mit Maus und Tasta.



Im Inventar, beim Händler und beim Erkunden ist es für mich wesentlich  angenehmer mit der klassischen PC-Steuerung, doch insbesondere in den  Kämpfen nehme ich dann das Gamepad, weil es viel einfacher ist die  Zeichen und Bomben einzusetzen und auszuweichen. Das klingt vielleicht  blöd, aber ein Gamepad ist in W3 Gold wert


----------



## Robonator (22. Mai 2015)

Hmm ich zock zzt. lieber mit Tastatur + Maus, komm damit irgendwie besser zurecht als mit dem Controller.


----------



## Kindercola (22. Mai 2015)

hmmmm schade :/ aber jute 40 Euronen rauszuhauen um das nur mal zu testen ist mir auch zuviel ... mal gucken ob das irgendwer im Freundeskreis doch schon hat für Rechner^^


----------



## Robonator (22. Mai 2015)

Kindercola schrieb:


> hmmmm schade :/ aber jute 40 Euronen rauszuhauen um das nur mal zu testen ist mir auch zuviel ... mal gucken ob das irgendwer im Freundeskreis doch schon hat für Rechner^^






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Du musst kaufen. All glory to the Hypnotoad


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. Mai 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Im letzten Tab, dieses Tag und Nacht gedöns da. Kannst einen Punkt reinhauen und am Tag regenerierst du dann ganz langsam deine HP



Ajo, werd nachher mal gucken. Danke.


----------



## Zybba (22. Mai 2015)

Kindercola schrieb:


> Sagt mal wie spielt ihr Witcher 3 ? Mit Gamepad oder mit Maus und Tasta.
> Weil mich schreckt laut Bericht die überladene Steuerung für Maus und Tasta ja bisschen ab  und mitn Controller möchte ich eigentlich gar nicht am Pc Spielen


Ich komm ganz gut klar mit Maus+Tasta.
Allerdings habe ich das Pad auch nicht getestet.


----------



## Kindercola (22. Mai 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und gekauft  nein Spaß ich lass mir das mal noch durchn Kopf gehen  aber danke für eure Meinungen


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Mai 2015)

Thaurial schrieb:


> Es gibt 4, welchen mittleren meinst Du? ;D
> 
> Spaß bei Seite - ja dem scheint wohl so:
> 
> GiGa



Die bei Giga sind etwas falsch informiert, Essen brauchst du auch auf dem tiefsten Schwierigkeitsgrad und ganz sicher bei den stärkeren Gegnern.


----------



## Stevii (22. Mai 2015)

Hmm, kann mir vielleicht jemand helfen und sagen wo bzw wie ich "pulverisiertes Monstergewebe" bekomme? 
Brauch das für nen Greifenstück.
Gerne im Spoiler antworten damit falls jemand dass für sich selber herrausfinden will nicht gespoilert wird.


----------



## SilentAndre (22. Mai 2015)

das kann man selber herstellen doch die genauen zutaten weiß ich nich. kill paar monster und geh zum handwerker


----------



## Stevii (22. Mai 2015)

Ja habs raus gefunden, irgendwie war ich der Annahme man kann nur Schwerter und Rüstungen etc auseinandernehmen, falsch gedacht.


----------



## SilentAndre (22. Mai 2015)

Zum unbestrittenen Grafikdowngrade will ich hier mal paar worte los werden.. 

Meiner Meinung nach hat man irgendwann im Verlauf der Produktion des Spiels gemerkt das die Konsolen zu schwach sind um die damals gezeigte Grafik wiederzugeben und da nun mal mit den Konsolenversionen das meiste Geld verdient wird musste Konsole/PC beim release unbedingt auf Augenhöhe sein damit auch ja genug Leute das Spiel auf den Konsolen kaufen. 

Hätte die PC version eine um weiten bessere Grafik ist das Risiko zu groß das zuwenig Konsolenfassungen verkauft werden und zuviele das Spiel aufm PC einfach nur gratis runterladen. 
Tja und nun wird man nach und nach die PC Version per Patches vielleicht auch später mit Mods auf das ursprüngliche Niveau hochpatchen..

Die schwache Konsolenhardware, Raubkopierer und der kapitalistische Markt ist SCHULD!


----------



## MfDoom (22. Mai 2015)

Das ist wohl doch einfach nur Werbezwecken geschuldet und völlig gewollt. Warum auch nicht, das wird schon immer so gemacht. Bei Mcdonalds auf den Bildern sieht der Burger auch 10 mal besser aus


----------



## Mottekus (22. Mai 2015)

und ich sitze bis mindestens 19 Uhr im Büro. Ich beneide euch gerade ein wenig


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. Mai 2015)

SilentAndre schrieb:


> Die schwache Konsolenhardware, Raubkopierer und der kapitalistische Markt ist SCHULD!



Was auch immer. So wie es ist, ist es gut. Was hätten PC-Gamer davon, wenn nur eine Elite mit 1000 Euro teuren Grafikkarten maxed out spielbare FPS erreichen könnte?


----------



## SilentAndre (22. Mai 2015)

naja ich hätte nix dagegen die 2013er grafik mir nach meinen vorstellungen anzupassen.. Klar schaut das Spiel gut aus aber die Sichtweite, das Wasser und die bunte Grafik könnte man wirklich verbessern, da find ich sogar das Wasser in GTA 5 besser


----------



## Tomek92 (22. Mai 2015)

Ist aber auch eine ganz andere Engine. Manches sieht in Gta 5 besser aus, manches in Witcher 3.


----------



## Robonator (22. Mai 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Was auch immer. So wie es ist, ist es gut. Was hätten PC-Gamer davon, wenn nur eine Elite mit 1000 Euro teuren Grafikkarten maxed out spielbare FPS erreichen könnte?



Ein Spiel welches Elite-Hardware ordentlich fordert und dazu fantastisch aussieht? Es müssen ja nicht immer maximale Settings sein.,


Btw:
Gfycat - jiffier gifs through HTML5 Video Conversion. Fast, simple gif hosting without size limits.


----------



## BabaYaga (22. Mai 2015)

Mir fällt gerade auf, wenn ich ein Monsternest finde und das sprenge. Wird dann auf der Karte nicht irgendwie angezeigt, dass ich das Ding schon zerlegt habe? Man sieht immer dasselbe Symbol. Ist etwas unnütz weil ich dann nie weiß, ob ich da nicht schon mal war und nur keine Bomben mit hatte oder ob das eh schon erledigt ist.
Ne erweiterte Sortierfunktion im Inventar wäre auch nice, die großen Unterteilungen sind zwar nett aber da liegt ja trotzdem Kraut und Rüben unsortiert durcheinander 
Ansonsten bin ich sehr zufrieden. Spiele auf 3/4 und die Kämpfe lassen mich selbst am Anfang teils schon etwas schwitzen haha. Muss da erst mal wieder ordentlich reinkommen 
Erstes Fazit so nach paar Stunden... GEIL


----------



## Zybba (22. Mai 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Mir fällt gerade auf, wenn ich ein Monsternest finde und das sprenge. Wird dann auf der Karte nicht irgendwie angezeigt, dass ich das Ding schon zerlegt habe?


Ich meine, die gesprengten werden auf der Map anstatt weiß grau.


----------



## Mottekus (22. Mai 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich meine, die gesprengten werden auf der Map anstatt weiß grau.



kann ich bestätigen


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Mai 2015)

Mottekus schrieb:


> kann ich bestätigen



Dito, kann ich auch bestätigen.


----------



## BabaYaga (22. Mai 2015)

Puh ok danke. Ich muste da jetzt 2x hinschauen. Das ist offenbar jetzt tatsächlich dezent hellgrau. War mir beim oberflächlich draufguggen nicht aufgefallen THX. Offensichtlicher wäre wenn man das einfach mit nem fetten roten X oder so markieren würde gg.


----------



## trigger831 (22. Mai 2015)

Ich muss schon sagen, das ich nicht gedacht hätte, dass es so gut läuft. Die Ladezeiten sowie der generelle Spielstart sind meiner Meinung nach schon sehr zügig; wenn ich da an DA: Inquisition denke...! Hatte bisher echt keine Probleme und war sehr erfreut über die gute Vertonung. Das Einzige, was mich ein wenig stört, ist das anpeilen von Loot; gerade Kommoden, wo noch eine Kerze drauf steht.


----------



## Erwin97 (22. Mai 2015)

Weiß jemand wo ich die HUD-Skalierung einstellen kann?

Ich weiß, dass es in einem englischen Forum eine "Anleitung" gibt aber ich finde die Datei nicht. 

Edit: Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## BabaYaga (22. Mai 2015)

Wieseo greifen Tiere eigentlich nur mich an aber nicht normale Soldaten etc? Dachte mir ich könnte wie in Far Cry da mal ein Wolfsrudel in so ein Lager locken, denkste. Da greifen dann Tiere & Leute nur dich an aber nicht sich gegenseitig tzzzz


----------



## Shizuki (22. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Es weiß nicht zufällig jemand wie ich den lieben Kaufmann aus seiner Zelle bekomme, besser gesagt wo der Schlüssel zu finden ist? Hab die Gegend stundenlang abgesucht und nix gefunden.


----------



## Robonator (22. Mai 2015)

Entweder ich hab mich nun plötzlich dran gewöhnt oder aber meine Performance ist seit gestern wirklich irgendwie besser geworden. 
Habs noch nicht via Fraps oder so überprüft, aber heute fühlte es sich unnormal flüssig an. Besonders in den Cutscenes.


----------



## XeT (22. Mai 2015)

Shizuki schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Den hatte der Chef der Banditen am Käfig bei sich.


----------



## Shizuki (22. Mai 2015)

Bei mir ist da kein "Chef", da waren 3 normale Banditen Lvl 7 und die sind zum Kampf nicht mal vom Pferd abgestiegen. Ist das ein bug oder soll ich den Chef suchen? Wenn ja wo könnte er sein? Hab die ganze Gegend ja abgeklappert... xD


----------



## Hptm_Krupp (22. Mai 2015)

Sagt mal wann werden eigentlich die Fragen zur Vorgeschichte aus Witcher 2 gestellt? Habe schon Yennifer getroffen aber noch nichts disbezüglich mitbekommen.


----------



## Shizuki (22. Mai 2015)

Also nem Kumpel von mir wurden sie gestellt, mir aber nicht. Keine Ahung woran das liegt.


----------



## ein_schelm (22. Mai 2015)

The Witcher 3 ist das beste Rollenspiel EVER! ! ! 

Danke CDR!

Wollt ich nur mal los werden


----------



## Roundy (22. Mai 2015)

Soweit ich weiß muss man für die fragen zu dem Hauptmann gehen von dem yennefer sagt er bringt einen auf den neuesten stand (in wysima)
Hab das aber auch noch nicht getestet muss ich gleich mal machen... wenn ich daheim bin.
Gruß


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (22. Mai 2015)

Shizuki schrieb:


> Bei mir ist da kein "Chef", da waren 3 normale Banditen Lvl 7 und die sind zum Kampf nicht mal vom Pferd abgestiegen. Ist das ein bug oder soll ich den Chef suchen? Wenn ja wo könnte er sein? Hab die ganze Gegend ja abgeklappert... xD



Bei mir sind die Deserteure auch nicht mehr da, bin beim ersten Mal dran vorbeigeritten und als ich später wieder kam waren da nur noch schwächere Banditen, von denen keiner den Schlüssel hatte.
Also tippe mal auf Bug.


Kommt das eigentlich nur mir so vor, oder sind die Crashs zum Desktop wo der Sound weiterläuft, seit dem 1.03 Patch weg? Das wär ja mal ein schneller Fix


----------



## iluap3d (22. Mai 2015)

Wird einem eigentlich irgendwann (hab so ca. 3 Std. rum) erklärt, wie das ganze in meinem Inventar so funktioniert (also zB Tränke brauen, Öle verwenden, Sachen rep. usw.) oder ist hier learning by doing angesagt?
Oder wird einfach TW1+2 ein bisschen vorausgesetzt (finde die "Lernkurve" gerade am Anfang recht hoch!) ?

Zum Glück hab ich mich jetzt schon ein bisschen an die doch recht mühsame Steuerung (Maus und Tast.) gewöhnt


----------



## MfDoom (22. Mai 2015)

Wenn du die Quests machst wird dir alles im Laufe der Zeit erzählt.


----------



## Shizuki (22. Mai 2015)

Wenigstens finde ich Bestätigung.  Dachte ich wäre nur zu dumm. Danke.


----------



## BabaYaga (22. Mai 2015)

Ich find es ja eigentlich toll wenn man nicht alles aus der Nase gezogen bekommt und es eben durch learning by doing oder rausfindet oder durch rumprobieren rausfinden muss gg.
Kann mir  scho gut vorstellen, dass Neulinge mit dem Inventar komplett überfordert sind wenn man nach den ersten Stunden schon gefühlt 3000 komische Kräuter & Co mit sich rumschleppt


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (22. Mai 2015)

Also eigentlich kommen da doch immer und ständig Tutorials zu jedem Menü, das man das erste mal aufruft und zu jeder neuen Sorte von Gegenstand, die man im Inventar hat.
Die muss man dann durchklicken, um im Inventar weitermachen zu dürfen. War das bei dir nicht der Fall?


----------



## Porsche2000 (22. Mai 2015)

Ich begreife sowieso nicht, warum man das alles so kompliziert gestalten muss. Anstatt einfach ein schlichtes und überschaubares Inventar zu machen, wo man alles im Überblick behält und auf diese ganzen überflüssigen Optionen verzichtet, wird hier ein Chaos zusammengekleistert, dass ich aus Angst versuche, das Inventar zu meiden.

Sowas ist modernes Gamedesign.


----------



## iluap3d (22. Mai 2015)

> Also eigentlich kommen da doch immer und ständig Tutorials zu jedem  Menü, das man das erste mal aufruft und zu jeder neuen Sorte von  Gegenstand, die man im Inventar hat.
> Die muss man dann durchklicken, um im Inventar weitermachen zu dürfen. War das bei dir nicht der Fall?



Natürlich kommen bei mir auch die Tutorials - ich glaube, wir haben die selbe Version  


Doch habe ich zB ein Rep.set erhalten, hier gabs (glaub ich ) kein Infos dazu. An manchen Schwertern sind so Zeichen wie ein roter Hammer... (KENNT VON EUCH NOCH EINER DRAKAN AUF DER PS2? Geiles Spiel, hier stand diese Info, dass dein Schwert gleich Müll sein wird...)  Diese Infos meine ich...!!!

Und zum Thema Tränke brauen usw.: In Skyrim im Alchemielabor habe ich einfach alle Zutaten wild gemixt: Mal wars ein Erfolg, mal wars nix...   Das meine ich! Hoff ihr versteht mich, bin ein echter Noob in TW3!!!


----------



## Planetic (22. Mai 2015)

hi Leute,

ich habe seit gestern abend einen wirklich komischen Bug... ich nehme einfach keinen Schaden mehr! Unten links steht sogar z. B Greif trifft Geralt 0 Schaden. Meine schwierigkeitsstufe ist Mittel. 
Ich habe wirklich keine Idee wie ich diesen "God Mode" ausversehen aktiviert haben könnte... habt ihr irgend eine Idee?


----------



## BabaYaga (22. Mai 2015)

Hm ja paar so Kinderkrankheiten an Bugs dürfte es schon noch geben aber alles Andere hätte mich auch gewundert *g*. Ein Freund meinte vorhin auch er hat eine Nebenmission gemacht wo er zuerst gestorben ist, nach Laden des Savegames hat ihn z.b der Gegner dann komplett ignoriert und er konnte ihm keinen Schaden mehr zufügen. Blöd wenn man dann kein älteres Savegame mehr hat.


----------



## Planetic (22. Mai 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Hm ja paar so Kinderkrankheiten an Bugs dürfte es schon noch geben aber alles Andere hätte mich auch gewundert *g*. Ein Freund meinte vorhin auch er hat eine Nebenmission gemacht wo er zuerst gestorben ist, nach Laden des Savegames hat ihn z.b der Gegner dann komplett ignoriert und er konnte ihm keinen Schaden mehr zufügen. Blöd wenn man dann kein älteres Savegame mehr hat.



Aber komisch ist es schon... Ich meine ich habe ja sogar das Spiel neu gestartet ö. ä...  hoffentlich muss ich dann nicht mein Savegame in die Tonne treten.. das währe echt ärgerlich


----------



## ein_schelm (22. Mai 2015)

Bugs übersehe ich oder verzeihe sie gern - jedenfalls geb ich diesen Käfern keine besondere Bedeutung. 



Spoiler



Hat jemand schon die Quest mit der Prinzessin gemacht? Urkomisch! Eine echte Abwechslung im Hexeralltag!


----------



## XeT (22. Mai 2015)

Shizuki schrieb:


> Bei mir ist da kein "Chef", da waren 3 normale Banditen Lvl 7 und die sind zum Kampf nicht mal vom Pferd abgestiegen. Ist das ein bug oder soll ich den Chef suchen? Wenn ja wo könnte er sein? Hab die ganze Gegend ja abgeklappert... xD



Eigentlich sind da 2 Camps eins am Käfig/Feuer mit 4 zu Fuß und dann Reiten noch 3 oder 4 Um das Lager in einem etwas größeren Kreis. Es kann sein das sie in irgendwo ein stück rausgelaufen sind und dort gegen Monster gekämpft haben. Bei mir kamen die Reiter z.B. zum Schlachtfeld und haben gegen die Ghule gekämpft.


----------



## Oozy (22. Mai 2015)

Das mit dem Ausweichen klappt echt gut, danke für den Tipp. 

Kauft ihr euch beim Händler Rüstungen und/oder Waffen? Ich bin immer einer, der das Geld aufspart, weil ich nie weiss, ob ich das Geld nun ausgeben soll oder nicht. Momentan sollte ich ungefähr 800 Kronen zusammen haben.

Gibt es irgendwelche Empfehlungen bezüglich Baupläne, die man irgendwo finden/kaufen kann, welche gut sind?


----------



## BabaYaga (22. Mai 2015)

Vipernstahl & Vipernsilberschwert. Schemata findet man auch im ersten Gebiet, ist so ne Schatzsucherquest. 2 Orte.
Rüstung hab ich mir jetzt fürn Anfang die Kriegslederjacke gemacht, hat nicht viel gekostet, erfüllt aber ihren Zweck ganz gut bisweilen. Bin aber noch Stufe 2. *g*
Also kaufen tu ich eigentlich fast nie was Fertiges. Entweder herstellen lassen oder das was ich finde. Wenn man gut sucht ist das Zeug ohnehin immer besser als das was die Schmiede & Co fertig verkaufen.

P.s.: Was hat es denn mit dem Klopfen auf sich? Steh vor einer Tür wo mal nicht steht abgeschlossen sondern "Klopfen" und welche Taste ich drücken soll. Wenn ich drücke passiert aber nix -.-


----------



## Tomek92 (22. Mai 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Entweder ich hab mich nun plötzlich dran gewöhnt oder aber meine Performance ist seit gestern wirklich irgendwie besser geworden.
> Habs noch nicht via Fraps oder so überprüft, aber heute fühlte es sich unnormal flüssig an. Besonders in den Cutscenes.



Die Cutscenes sind wirklich flüssiger geworden, leider habe ich manchmal Dropps bis zu 35 Fps mit ner r9 290 vaporx, bisschen zu viel finde ich. War bis zum 1.02 noch nicht so stark. Spielt sich aber "smooth". Trotzdem würde ich stabilere Fps bevorzugen.

Für alle die wissen wollen wie viele Stunden oder Tage man gespielt hat, im Menü --> Inventar --> Spielerwerte. Das steht dann unten links. Tage, Stunden, Minuten, sogar die Sekunden


----------



## iluap3d (22. Mai 2015)

@ Robonator: Suchst du dein Salpeter noch?

Ich weiss, wo es ist ....


----------



## XeT (22. Mai 2015)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> Die Cutscenes sind wirklich flüssiger geworden, leider habe ich manchmal Dropps bis zu 35 Fps mit ner r9 290 vaporx, bisschen zu viel finde ich. War bis zum 1.02 noch nicht so stark. Spielt sich aber "smooth". Trotzdem würde ich stabilere Fps bevorzugen.
> 
> Für alle die wissen wollen wie viele Stunden oder Tage man gespielt hat, im Menü --> Inventar --> Spielerwerte. Das steht dann unten links. Tage, Stunden, Minuten, sogar die Sekunden



Also meine Tri-X OC geht mit fast Ultra bei 60fps zu 90%stabil sehr selten mal 55. Habe nur Schatten/Objektsichtweite und Gras auf Hoch.
Damit Hair-Works klappt und auch nicht flauschig aussieht Tesselation auf 8fach und hairworks msaa auf 4fach


----------



## Tomek92 (22. Mai 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Also meine Tri-X OC geht mit fast Ultra bei 60fps zu 90%stabil sehr selten mal 55. Habe nur Schatten/Objektsichtweite und Gras auf Hoch.
> Damit Hair-Works klappt und auch nicht flauschig aussieht Tesselation auf 8fach und hairworks msaa auf 4fach



Hmm ich hab alles auf Ultra bis auf das Hairwork  glaube Schatten sind nur Hoch. Ich weiß nicht ob es daran liegen könnte, bzw einen bemerkbaren unterschied macht. Hatte das 2D Problem mit der Karte und Sapphire hat mir sie minimal heruntergetaktet mit nem neuen Bios. Sollte aber eigentlich nur 1-2 Fps ausmachen. Von daher denke ich werde mal 2 -3 Sachen auf Hoch stellen damits stabiler läuft.


----------



## xHaru (22. Mai 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Trotz der Sidequest,die du mitgenommen hast,hast du nur 27h für den 1.Durchgang gebracht ? Das ging ja schnell - eine Frage was ist eigentlich das höchste Level bei Geralt ?^^


Nicht mal 27 Stunden. Bin level 30, denke aber, dass man noch höher kann.


Split99999 schrieb:


> Und wo genau kann man das skillen?


Ganz rechts, sind die "gelben" Skills.


Ion schrieb:


> Soweit ich das verstanden habe, ist das Spiel ohne weiteren Patch in Englisch. Wer eine andere Sprache möchte, muss sich bei GoG ein Sprachpaket runterladen.
> Steam und Co. sollten das eigentlich automatisch der eingestellten Sprache regeln.


Stimmt so. 



Kindercola schrieb:


> Sagt mal wie spielt ihr Witcher 3 ? Mit Gamepad oder mit Maus und Tasta.
> Weil mich schreckt laut Bericht die überladene Steuerung für Maus und Tasta ja bisschen ab  und mitn Controller möchte ich eigentlich gar nicht am Pc Spielen


Alles quatsch. Da ist nichts überladen. Du hast halt zwar ne mehrfach belegte Steuerung, die allerdings sehr leicht und gut von der Hand geht. Nichts mit Überladen.

Mit Controller spielen ist bei dem Spiel echt unangebracht.


----------



## XeT (22. Mai 2015)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> Hmm ich hab alles auf Ultra bis auf das Hairwork  glaube Schatten sind nur Hoch. Ich weiß nicht ob es daran liegen könnte, bzw einen bemerkbaren unterschied macht. Hatte das 2D Problem mit der Karte und Sapphire hat mir sie minimal heruntergetaktet mit nem neuen Bios. Sollte aber eigentlich nur 1-2 Fps ausmachen. Von daher denke ich werde mal 2 -3 Sachen auf Hoch stellen damits stabiler läuft.


Also meiner haben sie 25mV mehr gegeben. Was du aber Grundsätzlich machen kannst auch ohne HairWorks mal Tesslation auf 16 oder 32 stellen. 1 Objektenentfernung bringt auch recht viel.


----------



## BabaYaga (22. Mai 2015)

Seht ihr eigentlich im Spiel selbst die Trophäen am Haken? Hatte zuerst eine Mitternachtserscheinung und jetzt den Greif, im Inventar wählt man sie aus und gibt sie dementsprechend in die Box um den Bonus zu bekommen aber im Spiel selber ist der Haken immer leer ?! 

[Edit]

Alles klar, die hängen am Pferd...


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. Mai 2015)

WTF?  Ein Werwolf in einer Höhle ist im Gottmodus und heilt sich während des Kampfes schneller als ich Schaden zufügen kann.


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Mai 2015)

Werwölfe sollten ja wohl auch ordentlich gefährlich sein.


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. Mai 2015)

Ja, aber nicht unschaffbar. Ein logischer Schluss wäre, dass ich ein stärkeres Silberschwert brauche. Das würde dann mehr Schaden machen und ich könnte ihn besiegen. Aber ehrlich, ich zieh doch jetzt nicht stundenlang umher und grase alle Händler ab, nur um diese Nebenquest zu schaffen. Finde ich bescheuert, deswegen werde ich mal  wieder den Schwierigkeitsgrad herabsetzen. Sorry, aber das Balancing suckt bei dem Spiel manchmal zu derb. Da besteht noch Überarbeitungsbedarf.


----------



## BabaYaga (22. Mai 2015)

Welchen Level hast du denn? Wenn das so ne Nebenquest ist wo du bspw. Level 5 hast und der Level 30 bzw. nen Totenkopf ist ja klar, dass das nicht geht ^^
Hat ja nix mit Balancing zu tun, sie sagten doch, wer unüberlegt überall reinläuft, bekommt schnell eins auf die Mütze


----------



## Shizuki (22. Mai 2015)

XeT schrieb:


> Eigentlich sind da 2 Camps eins am Käfig/Feuer mit 4 zu Fuß und dann Reiten noch 3 oder 4 Um das Lager in einem etwas größeren Kreis. Es kann sein das sie in irgendwo ein stück rausgelaufen sind und dort gegen Monster gekämpft haben. Bei mir kamen die Reiter z.B. zum Schlachtfeld und haben gegen die Ghule gekämpft.



DIe auf Pferd waren bei mir direkt am Lager, aber zu Fup gab es am Lager keinen Einzogen. Laufen die auch raus? Wenn ja wo?


----------



## Nazzy (22. Mai 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ja, aber nicht unschaffbar. Ein logischer Schluss wäre, dass ich ein stärkeres Silberschwert brauche. Das würde dann mehr Schaden machen und ich könnte ihn besiegen. Aber ehrlich, ich zieh doch jetzt nicht stundenlang umher und grase alle Händler ab, nur um diese Nebenquest zu schaffen. Finde ich bescheuert, deswegen werde ich mal  wieder den Schwierigkeitsgrad herabsetzen. Sorry, aber das Balancing suckt bei dem Spiel manchmal zu derb. Da besteht noch Überarbeitungsbedarf.




der war doch easy 

Bei mir stürzt das Game öfters mal bei Sequenzen ab...nicht so toll.


----------



## Tomek92 (22. Mai 2015)

Da sieht man was die Objektsichtweite viel Performance ziehen kann. Eben auf Hoch gestellt und fast konstante 60 Fps  Nvidia Hairworks drauf, bei allen 45 Fps. Jetzt noch optimieren auf vllt 8 oder 16 wenns nicht schon 16 ist durch den 1.03 Patch.


----------



## Oozy (22. Mai 2015)

Hatte heute reproduzierbare Abstürze, die aufgetreten sind, als ich mit eine Wegabzweigung entlang geritten bin. Spielt aber keine so grosse Rolle, da man noch genug andere Wege hat und es ja noch die Nebenquests gibt. :ugly.

Danke übrigens Major Fletcher wegen den beiden Schwertern. Werde ich dann ausprobieren, wenn ich wieder dazu komme.


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. Mai 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Welchen Level hast du denn? Wenn das so ne Nebenquest ist wo du bspw. Level 5 hast und der Level 30 bzw. nen Totenkopf ist ja klar, dass das nicht geht ^^
> Hat ja nix mit Balancing zu tun, sie sagten doch, wer unüberlegt überall reinläuft, bekommt schnell eins auf die Mütze



Level 7 und die Empfehlung ist Level 7. K.A. was es da noch zu überlegen gibt, zumal man ja vorher nicht weiß, was kommt.


----------



## BabaYaga (22. Mai 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Level 7 und die Empfehlung ist Level 7. K.A. was es da noch zu überlegen gibt, zumal man ja vorher nicht weiß, was kommt.



Ok das ist dann in der Tat merkwürdig. Vielleicht bist ja mit einem Ast anstelle eines Schwerts auf ihn losgegangen


----------



## Lg3 (22. Mai 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> WTF?  Ein Werwolf in einer Höhle ist im Gottmodus und heilt sich während des Kampfes schneller als ich Schaden zufügen kann.



haha ich denk mal den kennen wir alle, hab auch c.a 5 versuche gebraucht ist echt krank wie der sich heilt. Am besten nen Donner trank trinken und dann richtig drauf


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. Mai 2015)

Ich glaube langsam, das ist ein Bug.  Auf dem Bildschirm werden auch, wenn ich mit dem Werwolf kämpfe, Zahlen eingeblendet. 

Das sieht dann so aus:

 "Geralt trifft Werwolf 657"
"Geralt trifft Werwolf 568"
"Geralt trifft Werwolf 728"
"Werwolf trifft Geralt 456"
"Geralt trifft Werwolf 567"
"Geralt trifft Werwolf 699"
"Werwolf trifft Geralt 592"
"Werwolf trifft Geralt 633"


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. Mai 2015)

Lg3 schrieb:


> haha ich denk mal den kennen wir alle, hab auch c.a 5 versuche gebraucht ist echt krank wie der sich heilt. Am besten nen Donner trank trinken und dann richtig drauf



Ich hoffe auch, dass ich ihn irgendwie klein kriege. Den Schwierigkeitsgrad runterzustellen bringt leider gar nix, habs eben probiert.


----------



## Laggy.NET (22. Mai 2015)

Sagt mal, wie geht ihr eigentlich mit dem Inventar um?

Grundsätzlich wäre es ja sinnvoll, sämtliche Handwerks und Alchemie Zutaten zu behalten und die "Plunder" gegenstände zu zerlegen, denn wenn man mal ein gutes Schema findet, will man auch die dafür nötigen Gegenstände verfügbar haben.

Dabei denke ich mir aber auch wiederum, das Inventar ist begrenzt. Irgendwann ist es voll mit dem Zeugs. Woher soll ich also nun wissen, welche handwerks und Alchemiezutaten ich behalten soll und welche ich verkaufe?

Natürlich könnte ich jetzt alles, was als gewönhlicher Gegenstand gekennzeichnet ist verkaufen, aber wenn ich dann 5 Minuten später ein neues Schema finde, dann darf ich erstmal ne Stunde auf Erkundungstour gehen und raten, wo ich die Gegenstände nun wieder her bekomme.
Das ist doch mist?!


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. Mai 2015)

ICH HAB IHN BESIEGT!! Hab mir extra ein neues Silberschwert gekauft, Donnertrank gebraut und es 10 x versucht und dann hats geklappt. Das Zeichen Axii hat auch geholfen. Man man man. Jetzt bin ich fertig mit den Nerven. Nacht.


----------



## ein_schelm (23. Mai 2015)

Spoiler



Ist euch auch das Herz aufgegangen als die Bardin von Geralds und Yennefers Vergangenheit gesunden hat? Eine komplizierte Sache mit Yen und Triss...



Wahnsinn wie es das Spiel schafft, Gefühle zu transportieren.
Ich denke es war keine Untertreibung zu sagen das TW3 neue Maßstäbe unter den RBGs setzt.


----------



## MG42 (23. Mai 2015)

Das ist so mies, diese Partien Gwint gegen den Baron... 
Der Baron bedient sich aus dem Stapel macht Doppel und spielt doppelt und mehrfach Karten aus un man selber hat aber keinen Zugriff auf den Stapel, das ist ja die größte Verarsche. 
Kein Wunder, dass der immer gewinnt.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Mai 2015)

MG42 schrieb:


> Das ist so mies, diese Partien Gwint gegen den Baron...
> Der Baron bedient sich aus dem Stapel macht Doppel und spielt doppelt und mehrfach Karten aus un man selber hat aber keinen Zugriff auf den Stapel, das ist ja die größte Verarsche.
> Kein Wunder, dass der immer gewinnt.



Tja da hilft nur bessere Karten sammeln, Deck gut abstimmen und Fortuna ein Opfer bringen und um ihre Gunst bitten.


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (23. Mai 2015)

Verstehe dieses Kartenspiel trotzdem nicht auch mit dem Tutorial.


----------



## Stevii (23. Mai 2015)

Ich bin süchtig nach dem Kartenspiel, hab schon einige Hero Karten gesammelt und mein Deck ist ganz passabel, ist halt auch viel RNG dabei was du bekommst bzw ziehst in einem "Duell".


----------



## DerDoofy (23. Mai 2015)

Spoiler über Letho, also bitte nicht lesen, wenn ihr nicht mehr wissen wollt. Ich habe einige Fragen an euch.



Spoiler



Hey Leute, ich habe einen Spielstand importiert, und Letho leben lassen im zweiten Teil. Nun ist er aber nicht in einer Quest erschienen, in der er erscheinen sollte. Kann mir jemand sagen, ob man ihn vielleicht zufällig in verschiedenen Quests antreffen kann, oder ist mein importierer Spielstand defekt? Wenn ihr irgendewas über Letho im dritten Teil wisst, lasst es mich bitte wissen.


----------



## Nazzy (23. Mai 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> ICH HAB IHN BESIEGT!! Hab mir extra ein neues Silberschwert gekauft, Donnertrank gebraut und es 10 x versucht und dann hats geklappt. Das Zeichen Axii hat auch geholfen. Man man man. Jetzt bin ich fertig mit den Nerven. Nacht.



Drachentraum häts auch getan :p 
Ich finde die Wasserweiber nice, vorallem wenn sie rumzicken und mit Schlamm werfen 



xiiMaRcLeoN schrieb:


> Verstehe dieses Kartenspiel trotzdem nicht auch mit dem Tutorial.



Was gibt es daran nicht zu verstehen  ? 
Du musst in zwei Runden die höhere Pkt Zahl ergattern. Dafür hast du ein Kartendeck, wo pro game 10 Random  Karten  augewählt werden.
Die Anführerkarte dem jeweiligen Spielstil anpassen, bzw gut nutzen.
Wichtig ist, auch mal nicht mitzugehen, wenn der Gegner die richtig, dicken Karten raushaut. Dann kann man besser eine Runde verlieren und hat dafür noch die gute Karte  auf der "Hand".


----------



## XeT (23. Mai 2015)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Drachentraum häts auch getan :p
> Was gibt es daran nicht zu verstehen  ?
> Du musst in zwei Runden die höhere Pkt Zahl ergattern. Dafür hast du ein Kartendeck, wo pro game 10 Random  Karten  augewählt werden.
> Die Anführerkarte dem jeweiligen Spielstil anpassen, bzw gut nutzen.
> Wichtig ist, auch mal nicht mitzugehen, wenn der Gegner die richtig, dicken Karten raushaut. Dann kann man besser eine Runde verlieren und hat dafür noch die gute Karte  auf der "Hand".



Das ist genauso viel Information wie aus der Beschreibung.

Also jeder hat 10Handkarten und eine Herrscherkarte. Die Herrscherkarte ist eine Zusatzkarte und kann einmal pro Spiel genutzt werden. Ziel ist es mit deinen Karten mehr Punkte in einer Runde zu erhalten als der Gegner. Um das Spiel zugewinnen musst du 2 Runden gewinnen. Für alle 3 Runden hast du nur die Karten auf der Hand und mögliche zusätzliche die aus anderen Karten resultieren. 
Wetter Karten setzten eine gewisse Reichweite auf 1 Punkt. Wenn deine Karten leer sind bekommst du keine neuen. Nutzt du also in den ersten 2 Runden alle Karten wirst du die 3. Verlieren weil du keine Karten mehr hast und 0 Punkte haben wirst.

(mehr schreibe ich Später)


----------



## Tomek92 (23. Mai 2015)

DerDoofy schrieb:


> Spoiler über Letho, also bitte nicht lesen, wenn ihr nicht mehr wissen wollt. Ich habe einige Fragen an euch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich hab meinen Spielstand nicht importiert sondern das Interview gehabt, und Letho ist in einer Nebenquest aufgetaucht.


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (23. Mai 2015)

MG42 schrieb:


> Das ist so mies, diese Partien Gwint gegen den Baron...
> Der Baron bedient sich aus dem Stapel macht Doppel und spielt doppelt und mehrfach Karten aus un man selber hat aber keinen Zugriff auf den Stapel, das ist ja die größte Verarsche.
> Kein Wunder, dass der immer gewinnt.



Den Baron fand ich eigentlich ziemlich einfach, den hab ich direkt beim ersten Mal ziemlich platt gemacht. Hab allerdings auch schon die eine oder andere Karte zusammen.
Wo ich bisher verzweifelt bin, war ein Händler in Novigrad, ich glaub am Platz des Hierarchen. Da hab ich mich dann beschlossen, später wiederzukommen, weil der fast nur 10er Karten gespielt hat.


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. Mai 2015)

Lob des Kartensspiels hab ich schon öfter gehört. Ich finde das Kartenspiel aber eher langweilig bzw. die Quests und überhaupt die allgemeine Spielwelt viel interessanter. Bin jetzt grade im Buckelsumpf und suche die Hexen. Der Sumpf hat eine total geniale Atmosphäre. Also echt, das Spiel ist top.


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (23. Mai 2015)

Also ich finde das Kartenspiel macht schon Spaß, auch wenn es natürlich kein MtG oder so ist. Dauert nur etwas, bis man mal ein anderes Set außer Nördliche Königreiche spielbereit (sprich 22 Einheitenkarten) hat.
Zudem scheint ja in Novigrad auch ein größeres Gwint-Turnier stattzufinden, da werd ich mal später vorbeischauen, wenn ich noch ein paar stärkere Karten hab.

@DerDoofy


Spoiler



Hab meinen alten Spielstand importiert und bei mir ist er auch in einer Nebenquest aufgetaucht (auf so nem Hof, ohne zu viel spoilern zu wollen  )


Bist du dir sicher, dass du den richtigen Spielstand importiert hast? Bei mir war z.b. erst das Problem, dass ich irgendwann auf Steam Cloud umgestellt hatte und Cloud-Spielstände findet er standardmäßig nicht, die muss man erst in den richtigen Ordner verschieben.


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. Mai 2015)

Ich muss meine Spielstände mal sichten... ich weiß doch gar nicht mehr, welcher was ist nach all der Zeit.


----------



## MG42 (23. Mai 2015)

Naja, habe gerade 21 bei Nilfgaard, also eine fehlt bei dem Set, Scoiatel 13 und Monster fünf und Zehner hab ich überhaupt gar keine gefunden, Spiele auf Blut Schweiß und Tränen...
Wer spielt auf Todesmarsch?
Wahrscheinlich bekommt man bessere Karten auf niedrigeren Schwierigkeitsgraden.


----------



## Tomek92 (23. Mai 2015)

Hab vor 2 Tagen Von "Blut, Schweiß und Tränen" auf "Todesmarsch" gestellt. Man merkt den Unterschied. Spielt sich aber trotzdem sehr gut mit ein bisschen Übung


----------



## Fexzz (23. Mai 2015)

Hui, nach dem neuen Patch läuft das Spiel nun erstaunlicherweise auch bei mir auf Hoch mit annehmbaren FPS. Grad 



Spoiler



den Griffon


 gekillt und meine Güte, die Musik in dem Kampf war so dermaßen episch. Möcht den Kamp am liebsten tausendmal wiederholen, nur wegen der Musik.

Und die Wetter-Effekte (grade Dämmerung und Unwetter) sind ja auch mal total genial.


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (23. Mai 2015)

MG42 schrieb:


> Naja, habe gerade 21 bei Nilfgaard, also eine fehlt bei dem Set, Scoiatel 13 und Monster fünf und Zehner hab ich überhaupt gar keine gefunden, Spiele auf Blut Schweiß und Tränen...
> Wer spielt auf Todesmarsch?
> Wahrscheinlich bekommt man bessere Karten auf niedrigeren Schwierigkeitsgraden.



Das dürfte mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad nix zu tun haben. Spiele auch auf Blut, Schweiß und Tränen und hab schon ne 10er für nördliche Königreiche.
Bei den anderen Sets hab ich jeweils 10/22. Wenn du gegen jemand gewinnst, bekommst du ja oft gesagt, gegen welchen Spieler es sich noch lohnen könnte, zu spielen. Und am Ende des Gebiets kam dann bei mir halt jemand mit ner 10er Karte  Und der Kampf um die zu gewinnen, war erstaunlich einfach, ich hab damit gerechnet, dass der jetzt ein Hammerdeck auffährt.


----------



## Aldrearic (23. Mai 2015)

Deswegen fange ich schon an sie zu sortieren  Auch wenn ich noch nicht viele habe. Aber gewisse Entscheidungen speichere ich seperat ab, wenn ich von dort wieder weiterspielen will mit einer anderen Entscheidung.

Ich habe aus Doofheit meine Anfangs Rüstung irgendwo verlegt oder weggeworfen. Nur auf der ganzen Map danach suchen ist naja, unmöglich  Mir ist erst später eingefallen, dass ich sie noch brauchen würde. Ebenso die Hexer Anfangsschwerter


----------



## Nazzy (23. Mai 2015)

same here @ aldrearic :/

naja, shit happens... nachdem Buli Finale wird weiter gesuchtet


----------



## Robonator (23. Mai 2015)

> Ich habe aus Doofheit meine Anfangs Rüstung irgendwo verlegt oder weggeworfen. Nur auf der ganzen Map danach suchen ist naja, unmöglich  Mir ist erst später eingefallen, dass ich sie noch brauchen würde. Ebenso die Hexer Anfangsschwerter


Mach keinen Mist, ich hab die Schwerter nicht mehr nur noch den Brustpanzer


----------



## Aldrearic (23. Mai 2015)

Ich habe ein Rezept für eine Rüstung gefunden, kann diese aber ohne die Kaer Morhen Anfangs Rüstung nicht basteln.  Naja Shit Happens. Ausser ich krieg die irgendwie später noch einmal ^^
Bei den Schwertern gehe ich davon aus, dass diese auch noch gebraucht werden.


----------



## Robonator (23. Mai 2015)

Ja diese Kriegslederjacke hab ich auch schon. Leider sieht sie genauso aus wie die ursprüngliche Kaer Morhen


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (23. Mai 2015)

Also meine Kaer Morhen Rüstung habe ich auch verkauft... Wenn man die nochmal braucht ist das ja echt doof, da muss ich mal gucken wem ich die vertickt habe.
Wenn es wenigstens ein Lager gäbe wie in Witcher 1+2... 

Ich dachte das sind nur die grünen Schwerter (Hexerausrüstung), die man aufheben muss. War die Kaer Morhen-Rüstung auch Hexerausrüstung?


----------



## Robonator (23. Mai 2015)

Ja war sie^^


----------



## OC.Conny (23. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute habe ein Problem beim installieren. Habe die CD-Version und alle 4 Disc sind durch dann öffnet sich GOG-Galaxy da hab ich mich angemeldet (vorher schon auf der Homepage registriert) und dann beginnt der Download von patch 1.01 aber er läuft nicht durch sondern fängt immer wieder von neuem an.
Wo liegt da das Problem kann ich da was machen? 


edit:  Er lädt immer bis so um die 50Mb und dann steht kurz "the Witcher 3 installation failed" oder so ähnlich und er fängt von neuem an.


----------



## Robonator (23. Mai 2015)

Hast du mal versucht den Patch manuell zu laden und dann die Installation zu probieren? Afaik kannst du das von der GoG Website aus machen.


----------



## DerDoofy (23. Mai 2015)

kalleklappstuhl schrieb:


> Also ich finde das Kartenspiel macht schon Spaß, auch wenn es natürlich kein MtG oder so ist. Dauert nur etwas, bis man mal ein anderes Set außer Nördliche Königreiche spielbereit (sprich 22 Einheitenkarten) hat.
> Zudem scheint ja in Novigrad auch ein größeres Gwint-Turnier stattzufinden, da werd ich mal später vorbeischauen, wenn ich noch ein paar stärkere Karten hab.
> 
> @DerDoofy
> ...



Ja, ich habe mir bei Nexus einen Witcher 2 Spielstand geladen, der klar beschrieben wurde. Da war so ziemlich alles im Angebot. Die Person hat das Spiel unterschiedlich durchgespielt, für die verschiedenen Spielstände.


----------



## OC.Conny (23. Mai 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hast du mal versucht den Patch manuell zu laden und dann die Installation zu probieren? Afaik kannst du das von der GoG Website aus machen.



Ja habe es jetzt manuell gemacht und hat auch funktioniert jetzt bin ich nur gespannt ob die restlichen Patches sauber runter geladen werden.

Ganz ehrlich, es ist mir sche... egal ob jeder seinen eigenen Clienten hat ob nun steam, Origin, Uplay und jetzt GOG Galaxy aber funktionieren soll der Mist dann wenigstens.


----------



## Kinguin (23. Mai 2015)

Schon bei guten 20h - gefällt mir bis dato verdammt gut,achja und das Kartenspiel ist echt ganz spaßig. ^^


----------



## SnugglezNRW (23. Mai 2015)

hab auch so ca. 20h jetzt in the witcher 3 verbracht. bin aber mittlerweile vom hypetrain abgesprungen.
so toll find ich das game rückblickend nun auch wieder nicht das es diesen ganzen Trubel der darum gemacht wurde gerecht wurde.
die Grafik ist ganz schick, aber inhaltlich und vom Gameplay her hat es mich nicht so sehr gepackt. Troz der ganzen Details und hohen Darstellungsmöglichkeiten wird für mich keine so wirkliche Spannung aufgebaut, die Atmospähre die vermittelt werden soll stumpft irgendwie von Spielminute zu Spielminute immer weiter ab.
Aufgrund der trägen Steuerung und der absolut verkorksten KI (ja das meine ich ernst) ist das kampfsystem eigentlich richtig langweilig. Es ist bei jedem Gegner immer das selbe Muster zu durchlaufen...
Schlag abwarten, seitwärtsschritt, 2 schwere hiebe, repeat until loot. 

Naja
es ist trozdem kein schlechtes Spiel, hab mir leider nur wesentlich mehr vorgestellt.


----------



## Primer (23. Mai 2015)

Mal ne Frage. Wenn man mal an einem der Ausrufezeichen Quests vorbereitet, kommen die wieder?

Bin in Novigrad an einigen vorbeigeritten und wollte die jetzt wieder abgrasen, aber nicht alle waren wieder da...


----------



## Gamer090 (23. Mai 2015)

Primer schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage. Wenn man mal an einem der Ausrufezeichen Quests vorbereitet, kommen die wieder?
> 
> Bin in Novigrad an einigen vorbeigeritten und wollte die jetzt wieder abgrasen, aber nicht alle waren wieder da...



Bist du beim zweiten mal in der Nacht vorbei? Dann sind die NPCs meistens nicht da.


----------



## Bu11et (23. Mai 2015)

Hat hier schon jemand einen APP Crash Meldung gehabt? Bei mir startet dass Game überhaupt nicht mehr .


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (23. Mai 2015)

Ok, wies aussieht kann man Gegenstände später nicht mehr vom Händler zurückkaufen. Sobald man das Handelsfenster schließt und neu aufmacht, sind die verkauften Gegenstände wech...
Also wars das mit meiner Rüstung aus Kaer Morhen 



Primer schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage. Wenn man mal an einem der Ausrufezeichen Quests vorbereitet, kommen die wieder?
> 
> Bin in Novigrad an einigen vorbeigeritten und wollte die jetzt wieder abgrasen, aber nicht alle waren wieder da...



So wie ich das gesehn hab, bleiben die ewig da. Hab mal ne Quest ausgeschlagen, die mir einfach zu dumm war, und seitdem schon 3 mal wieder vorbeigeritten, der NPC stand immer noch da mit Ausrufezeichen


----------



## Lg3 (23. Mai 2015)

SnugglezNRW schrieb:


> hab auch so ca. 20h jetzt in the witcher 3 verbracht. bin aber mittlerweile vom hypetrain abgesprungen.
> so toll find ich das game rückblickend nun auch wieder nicht das es diesen ganzen Trubel der darum gemacht wurde gerecht wurde.
> die Grafik ist ganz schick, aber inhaltlich und vom Gameplay her hat es mich nicht so sehr gepackt. Troz der ganzen Details und hohen Darstellungsmöglichkeiten wird für mich keine so wirkliche Spannung aufgebaut, die Atmospähre die vermittelt werden soll stumpft irgendwie von Spielminute zu Spielminute immer weiter ab.
> Aufgrund der trägen Steuerung und der absolut verkorksten KI (ja das meine ich ernst) ist das kampfsystem eigentlich richtig langweilig. Es ist bei jedem Gegner immer das selbe Muster zu durchlaufen...
> ...



Tss tss, schon bei Bloodborne warst du immer bisschen am meckern


----------



## Aldrearic (23. Mai 2015)

Bei mir sind die NPCs noch da, wenn man ne Quest ausschlägt. Sie kommt zwar nicht gleich in der ersten Stunde wieder, aber nach einer gewissen Zeit ist da wieder ein gelbes Ausrufezeichen.



kalleklappstuhl schrieb:


> Ok, wies aussieht kann man Gegenstände später nicht mehr vom Händler zurückkaufen. Sobald man das Handelsfenster schließt und neu aufmacht, sind die verkauften Gegenstände wech...
> Also wars das mit meiner Rüstung aus Kaer Morhen



Ich weis dass ich meine nicht verkauft habe. Nur irgendwo weggeschmissen in Weissgarten, gefunden habe ich sie aber auch nach langer Suche nicht  Bin dann weiter und befinde mich jetzt in Velgen. Hab Heute ein Shemata gefunden von einer Level 24er Rüstung, dabei bin ich erst Level 6.


----------



## DerDoofy (23. Mai 2015)

Leute, mal ne Frage zu Gwent, ich finde keine neuen Karten mehr zum Kauf. Möchte aber mein Deck mit bestimmten Karten erweitern, wie jenen, die es mir erlauben, neue Karten zu ziehen.

Ich rede also nicht von besonders seltenen Karten. Leider scheint kein Händler mehr Karten zu verticken. Habt ihr noch Tipps, wie ich an neue Karten komme?


----------



## Robonator (23. Mai 2015)

Besiege andere Leute in Gwent und du kannst Karten bekommen. Soweit ich weiß auch jene die nicht unbedingt selten sind^^ 
So bin ich z.B. an meinen Stannis gekommen, der mich zwei Karten ziehen lässt.



> Ich weis dass ich meine nicht verkauft habe. Nur irgendwo weggeschmissen in Weissgarten, gefunden habe ich sie aber auch nach langer Suche nicht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Kenn ich, hab bereits fertig gecraftete Sets für lv 12 und 20


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (23. Mai 2015)

Das ist richtig, für jeden Spieler, den du zum ersten Mal besiegst, bekommst du eine Gwint-Karte. Und fast jeder Händler und Gastwirt spielt mit einem.


----------



## Shona (24. Mai 2015)

Mal ein paar Screenshots, könnt ja mal raten wo ich diese gemacht habe xD



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das hier sollte es ansich aufklären und wenn nicht würde ich mal sagen dann wart ihr noch nicht da^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




PS: Bevor ihr fragt wie ich die Bilder ohne Gerald gemacht habe, das ist ein "Free Camera Script" über Cheat Engine
PPS: Es gab ja mal die Diskussion bez. Downgrade und dem Monster aus dem E3 Trailer (Fiend). Davon gibt es verschiedene Formen im Spiel, bin schon 3 davon begegnet und jedes sah irgendwie anders aus  Also keine Sorge das aus dem Trailer sieht genau so aus wie im Trailer


----------



## Aldrearic (24. Mai 2015)

Der 3te Screenshot ist ja mal Sahne. Nadelgewächs haben sie sehr schön hinbekommen.
Weis aber bei keinem, wo du die aufgenommen hast^^ bin noch nicht so weit.

War aus langeweile mal ein wenig mit dem Boot unterwegs und zum Zentrallager der Nilfgaarder gefahren. Hab versucht irgendwie da rein zu kommen.


----------



## Kinguin (24. Mai 2015)

Also ich spiele es aktuell auf dem 2.höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad, und empfinde die Kämpfe als eine Mischung aus einfach und passabel - je nachdem.
Aber irgendwie habe ich häufiger massive KI Hänger, besonders bei den menschlichen Gegnern.
Klar die Gegner gehen schon geschickter vor als in anderen Spielen, trotzdem blöd irgendwie.


----------



## Shona (24. Mai 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Weis aber bei keinem, wo du die aufgenommen hast^^ bin noch nicht so weit.


Auf den Skellige-Inseln 

An der Stelle sieht man auch mal nen Buckelwahl, nur ist die Animation da ein wenig kaputt, den der hängt sich auf bis ich hinschwimme  sonst hätte ich nämlich davon mal ein bild gemacht


----------



## DerDoofy (24. Mai 2015)

Hey, kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich so Schemata für Köder herbekomme? Ich muss einen Köder herstellen, habe aber weder in Alchemie das nötige Quest-Untermenü, noch irgendein Schema.

Ich mache gerade die Quest "Mysteriöse Spuren". Wäre super, wenn wer helfen könnte


----------



## SnugglezNRW (24. Mai 2015)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Tss tss, schon bei Bloodborne warst du immer bisschen am meckern



yub, stehe da auch zu.

Spiele wie Bloodborne und auch the Witcher 3 hätten in meinen Augen etwas ganz ganz großes werden können. Beide Spiele haben zudem epische Vorgänger. Da sollte man meinen das "Folgetitel" vorhandene Konzepte aufgreifen und nicht so tolle Dinge verbessern/ausbauen. Es sind beides tolle Titel und es ist mäckern auf hohen Nivau. Trozdem finde ich meine kritikpunkte treffend.
Bin halt jemand der nicht gern mit einer Rosabrille jeden Hype schön reden mag


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (24. Mai 2015)

DerDoofy schrieb:


> Hey, kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich so Schemata für Köder herbekomme? Ich muss einen Köder herstellen, habe aber weder in Alchemie das nötige Quest-Untermenü, noch irgendein Schema.
> 
> Ich mache gerade die Quest "Mysteriöse Spuren". Wäre super, wenn wer helfen könnte



Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass Keira Metz irgendnen Köder zu verkaufen hatte. Aber keine Ahnung, ob das der ist den du brauchst.


----------



## BabaYaga (24. Mai 2015)

Sagt mal ist die Waffenabnutzung auf höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden auch höher? Ich find das im Moment fast etwas übertrieben auf 3/4.
Oder hat das auch etwas damit zu tun wie gut/stark das Schwert an sich ist? Eher nicht denk ich.
Repariere mein Zeug, fahr auf eine Insel um eine Quest zu machen. Muss am Strand und am Weg zur Quest erst mal paar Mobs (in Summe so 20-30 Gegner) niedermetzeln und schwupps Silberschwert auf 66%.
Oder muss ich mir jetzt immer 20 Reperatursetzs ins Inventar packen?! lol.


----------



## Primer (24. Mai 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Bist du beim zweiten mal in der Nacht vorbei? Dann sind die NPCs meistens nicht da.





kalleklappstuhl schrieb:


> So wie ich das gesehn hab, bleiben die ewig da. Hab mal ne Quest ausgeschlagen, die mir einfach zu dumm war, und seitdem schon 3 mal wieder vorbeigeritten, der NPC stand immer noch da mit Ausrufezeichen



War beim ersten und zweiten mal Tag. 

Ansonsten sind auch einige Ausrufezeichen geblieben, an dennen ich erst vorbei bin. Andere wiederum waren nicht mehr da. Speziell in Novigrad wird man ja anfangs an jeder Ecke damit überschüttet, weswegen ich da erst mal vorbei bin.


----------



## Aldrearic (24. Mai 2015)

Bei mir ist das mal so, mal so. Bei mir wetzt sich ein besseres Schwert stärker ab, als ein schwächeres. Magische Gegenstände verlieren bei mir ziemlich an Intensität, wenn ich eine Quest mache. Ich hab immer 5 Reparatursetzs dabei.

Ne andere Frage. Klauen die NPC's in The Witcher 3? Wenn ich mein Zeugs irgendwo liegen lasse wo niemand es direkt findet, ist es in ein paar Tagen noch dort?


----------



## BabaYaga (24. Mai 2015)

Einfach ausprobieren und irgendwelchen Ramsch hinlegen und paar Tage meditieren oder sowas, siehst ja dann obs noch da ist *g*.
Hm da könntest Recht haben, außerhalb der Quests metzle ich gefühlt ewig rum bis sich etwas abnützt. Wäre dann aber auch irgendwie doof geregelt. Gut dann muss ich wohl doch ein paar Reperatursets einpacken.


----------



## dero55 (24. Mai 2015)

SO ein starkes Spiel


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (24. Mai 2015)

Hat schon jemand die Schatzsuch-Quest "Tote wehren sich nicht" gemacht? 
Das war in der Nähe dieser Elfengruft (südlich von Duen Hen), wo man ein paar Banditen erledigen muss und dann eine Schatztruhe in so einem ausgegrabenen Grab auf einen wartet. 
Nur dummerweise geht die nicht auf, und es ist auch wieder kein Schlüssel weit und breit.
Wieder so ein Bug wie mit dem eingesperrten Händler?


----------



## Rizzard (24. Mai 2015)

Also beim einkaufen hab ich noch Schwierigkeiten.
Es gibt ja etliche Schemas zu kaufen. Woran sehe ich ob ich das Schema schon habe?


----------



## antillectual (24. Mai 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Ne andere Frage. Klauen die NPC's in The Witcher 3? Wenn ich mein Zeugs irgendwo liegen lasse wo niemand es direkt findet, ist es in ein paar Tagen noch dort?



Da die eine nur sehr eingeschränkte KI haben wird da nichts geklaut. Es kann sein das die Sachen aber weg sind aus technischen Gründen oder wenn es ein Gebiet ist, in der eine Quest noch was verändert. Würd es auch einfach mal ausprobieren.




kalleklappstuhl schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand die Schatzsuch-Quest "Tote wehren sich nicht" gemacht?
> Das war in der Nähe dieser Elfengruft (südlich von Duen Hen), wo man ein paar Banditen erledigen muss und dann eine Schatztruhe in so einem ausgegrabenen Grab auf einen wartet.
> Nur dummerweise geht die nicht auf, und es ist auch wieder kein Schlüssel weit und breit.
> Wieder so ein Bug wie mit dem eingesperrten Händler?



Der Banditenanführer hat den Schlüssel. Ist bei derartigen Quests immer so, aber ich glaube die Quest hab ich auch gemacht und der hatte ihn auch.




kalleklappstuhl schrieb:


> Ich meine mich zu erinnern, dass Keira Metz irgendnen Köder zu verkaufen hatte. Aber keine Ahnung, ob das der ist den du brauchst.



Ja, und man kann ein Köderschema noch mal irgendwo kaufen. Hab es gestern gesehen, weiß nur nicht mehr wo. ^^ War auch ein Tschortköder.


----------



## BertB (24. Mai 2015)

habs die woche angezockt, nice
mochte tw1 und 2 ebenfalls sehr


----------



## Laggy.NET (24. Mai 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Sagt mal ist die Waffenabnutzung auf höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden auch höher? Ich find das im Moment fast etwas übertrieben auf 3/4.
> Oder hat das auch etwas damit zu tun wie gut/stark das Schwert an sich ist? Eher nicht denk ich.
> Repariere mein Zeug, fahr auf eine Insel um eine Quest zu machen. Muss am Strand und am Weg zur Quest erst mal paar Mobs (in Summe so 20-30 Gegner) niedermetzeln und schwupps Silberschwert auf 66%.
> Oder muss ich mir jetzt immer 20 Reperatursetzs ins Inventar packen?! lol.




Die Waffen Abnutzung ist ziemlich krass und kommt mir sogar schlimmer vor, als in Dark Souls 2 mit dem bekannten 60 FPS Durability Bug, der die Waffen doppelt so schnell verschleißen lässt.


----------



## antillectual (24. Mai 2015)

Ich find das jetzt gar nicht so schlimm mit dem Waffenabnutzen. Wenn man hin und wieder auch beim Schmied das Teil wieder in Ordnung bringt und paar Reparaturkits dabei hat, passt das. Man muss es ja auch nicht ständig auf 100% haben. Die Waffe nutzt ja auch mit 50% noch und macht halt ein bisschen weniger Schaden, aber im Verhältnis zur Abnutzung noch recht viel.


----------



## Laggy.NET (24. Mai 2015)

Kann eigentlich zu meinem Beitrag jemand was sagen:


Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Sagt mal, wie geht ihr eigentlich mit dem Inventar um?
> 
> Grundsätzlich wäre es ja sinnvoll, sämtliche Handwerks und Alchemie Zutaten zu behalten und die "Plunder" gegenstände zu zerlegen, denn wenn man mal ein gutes Schema findet, will man auch die dafür nötigen Gegenstände verfügbar haben.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Mai 2015)

Hmm, ich hab so eine verdammte Felswand die ich nicht kaputt bekomme, obwohl meine Hexersinne sagen das man mit der Wand irgendwas anstellen kann.

Aber von Anfang.
Ich war auf Sammeltour um Geralt bessere Ausrüstung zu besorgen und wollte dazu die Schatzsuche Quest machen in welcher man die Schemata für die Ausrüstung der Greifenschule einsammeln soll.
Bin also zu dem Grab hin, hab mich durch die Geister und Giftwolken bis zur Truhe mit den Schemata gekämpft und diese eingesammelt. Am Ende der Grabes dann gab es eine riesige Felswand die mit aktivierten Hexersinnen gelb umrandet war und hinter der eine Kammer liegt. Hab alles versucht um da rein zu kommen, aber nichts, weder half Aard, noch Bomben, noch Igni, noch irgend etwas anderes?

Weiß einer wie man solche Wände aufbekommt? Ist nicht die erste dieser Art die ich gefunden habe, bei der Quest Von Milch und Finsternis gibt es auch so eine Wand...
Bin echt ratlos und würde nur ungern irgendwas interessantes dahinter einfach zurück lassen, das Spiel sagt einem leider auch nichts dazu wie man die auf bekommt.


----------



## BabaYaga (24. Mai 2015)

Also zerlegen tu ich eigentlich fast nix, zumal ich bislang eh so gut wie alles auch so gefunden habe.
Handwerk und Alchemie behalte ich. Kräuter fallen ohnehin nicht wirklich ins Gewicht, Mutagene, Tränke & Co braucht man ja doch immer wieder zum Herstellen & Co.
Das Esszeug unter "Nützliches" vernasch ich meistens zwischendurch, hebe mir aber immer noch was als eiserne Reserve auf.
Das Zeug unter "Andere Gegenstände" sowie überschüssige Waffen, Rüstungen etc. verramsche ich meistens beim Händler bzw. Waffenschmied.

@NightslaverFlimmert die Wand bei genauerer Betrachtung? Könnte eine "Illusion" sein. Wenn du damit noch nix anzufangen weißt, kommt später.


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (24. Mai 2015)

antillectual schrieb:


> Der Banditenanführer hat den Schlüssel. Ist bei derartigen Quests immer so, aber ich glaube die Quest hab ich auch gemacht und der hatte ihn auch.



Das hätte ich auch erwartet, nur ist der bei mir leider nicht da :/


----------



## Primer (24. Mai 2015)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Kann eigentlich zu meinem Beitrag jemand was sagen:



Da ich bis jetzt noch nie wirklich Probleme mit dem Gewicht hatte, belasse ich sämtliche Zutaten im Inventar. Genau aus deinem genannten Grund. Man weiß nie was man noch braucht und bei einigen Zutaten steht man dann später sowieso wie ein Schwein vorm Uhrwerk und überlegt, was die Entwickler zum Teufel nochmal von einem wollen 
Wie wahrscheinlich bekannt kann man ja den Pferdesattel um Kapazität aufrüsten. Sollte das irgendwann nicht reichen, muss man halt doch mal aufräumen. Da würde ich schlicht 5-10 Einheiten von Objekt X behalten und den Rest verkaufen. 

Momentan gehe ich auch dazu über 2 Rüstungen mit rum zu schleifen, weil die gefundenen bisher allesamt schei******* aussahen. Deswegen habe ich größtenteils noch die Rüstung vom Start an, nur bei schweren Gegnern wechsle ich mal schnell. Aber auch damit hatte ich noch nie das Gewichtslimit erreicht, wobei ich nach längeren Quests immer brav beim Händler anhalte. Außerdem bringt vieles von dem schweren Kram eh nicht viel ein. Sollte man mal in die Verlegenheit kommen, einfach 2-3 Rüstungsteile wegwerfen, die bringen kaum mehr als 50 Kronen das Stück ein...



Major Fletcher schrieb:


> @NightslaverFlimmert die Wand bei genauerer Betrachtung? Könnte eine "Illusion" sein. Wenn du damit noch nix anzufangen weißt, kommt später.




Wenn ich mich recht entsinne, werden "Illusionen" auch mit einem gekringelten Symbol gekennzeichnet, wenn man den Hexer Sinn einsetzt. Wie Fletcher aber sagt, sieht man es am besten durch das Flimmern. Im Laufe der Hauptquests bekommt man einen Gegenstand der Abhilfe schafft.


----------



## dero55 (24. Mai 2015)

Da hab ich auch glatt eine Frage:

ich habe iiirgendwo eine Person in Not befreit und der Kollege meinte zu mir, dass er mir einen Kostenlosen Haarschnitt verpasst, hab leider bloß vergessen, wo der dann hingeht.

Weiß das noch jemand?


----------



## Anticrist (24. Mai 2015)

Gibt es mittlerweile eigentlich einen Weitsicht Tweak?


----------



## Robonator (24. Mai 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Gibt es mittlerweile eigentlich einen Weitsicht Tweak?



Gibt es im Blog von Nvidia, frisst nur leider so viel Performance das selbst ne Titan X SLI auf 11FPS runtergeht.


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (24. Mai 2015)

Ist das bei euch auch so, dass die Symbole wie Waffenschmied und Rüstungsschmied etc. immer wieder verschwinden auf der Weltkarte?
Jedesmal wenn ich in Novigrad bin, fang ich wieder von vorn an die zu suchen -.-

Edit: Hab ihn grad endlich wieder gefunden  Gesellen-Waffenschmiede gibts viel zu wenige...


----------



## Laggy.NET (24. Mai 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Also zerlegen tu ich eigentlich fast nix, zumal ich bislang eh so gut wie alles auch so gefunden habe.
> Handwerk und Alchemie behalte ich. Kräuter fallen ohnehin nicht wirklich ins Gewicht, Mutagene, Tränke & Co braucht man ja doch immer wieder zum Herstellen & Co.
> Das Esszeug unter "Nützliches" vernasch ich meistens zwischendurch, hebe mir aber immer noch was als eiserne Reserve auf.
> Das Zeug unter "Andere Gegenstände" sowie überschüssige Waffen, Rüstungen etc. verramsche ich meistens beim Händler bzw. Waffenschmied.





Primer schrieb:


> Da ich bis jetzt noch nie wirklich Probleme mit dem Gewicht hatte, belasse ich sämtliche Zutaten im Inventar. Genau aus deinem genannten Grund. Man weiß nie was man noch braucht und bei einigen Zutaten steht man dann später sowieso wie ein Schwein vorm Uhrwerk und überlegt, was die Entwickler zum Teufel nochmal von einem wollen
> Wie wahrscheinlich bekannt kann man ja den Pferdesattel um Kapazität aufrüsten. Sollte das irgendwann nicht reichen, muss man halt doch mal aufräumen. Da würde ich schlicht 5-10 Einheiten von Objekt X behalten und den Rest verkaufen.




Danke, dann werd ichs auch so machen. Bin halt noch relativ am anfang und steh vor der Wahl, ob ich das zeug verkaufe, um mehr Geld zu haben oder einfach aufhebe. Würde das Inventar schnell überfüllt sein, wäre es natürlich sinnvoller zu verkaufen, aber wenn das auf absehbare Zeit nicht der Fall ist, dann sammel ich den Krempel lieber.




kalleklappstuhl schrieb:


> Ist das bei euch auch so, dass die Symbole wie Waffenschmied und Rüstungsschmied etc. immer wieder verschwinden auf der Weltkarte?
> Jedesmal wenn ich in Novigrad bin, fang ich wieder von vorn an die zu suchen -.-
> 
> Edit: Hab ihn grad endlich wieder gefunden  Gesellen-Waffenschmiede gibts viel zu wenige...



Das Konzept hab ich auch noch nicht verstanden. manche Händler und schmiede werden immer angezeigt, nachdem man sie gefunden hat, manche nicht.



Ach ja, das mit den Anschlagebrettern hab ich nun auch verstanden.

Sämtliche "kleinen" Zettel sind hinweise und schalten beim Lesen die Fragezeichen in der Näheren Umgebung frei. Diese muss man NICHT mitnehmen, sondern nur einmal lesen.
Macht man es doch, dann landen sie im Inventar und sind nur nutzlos. (man kann sie sofort wieder entsorgen.)

Die großen Zettel (sehen aus wie DIN A4 Seiten (vertikal ausgerichtetes Rechteck) sind immer Nebenquests, die auch ins Quest Buch eingetragen werden. Diese Zettel MUSS man aufnehmen, um die Quest zu bekommen.
Die Quest Zettel landen auch nicht im Inventar.

In der Praxis also mit der Maus einmal über alle Zettel drüber fahren und nur die großen mitnehmen.


----------



## Iconoclast (24. Mai 2015)

Konnte nicht wiederstehen und hab mir Skellige mal etwas angeguckt mit Stufe 15. Das ist einfach so geil da hinten, die Welt ist der Wahnsinn. Ich liebe dieses Spiel mittlerweile und die beiden Erweiterungen werden denke ich zu 100% gekauft.


----------



## BabaYaga (24. Mai 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Konnte nicht wiederstehen und hab mir Skellige mal etwas angeguckt mit Stufe 15. Das ist einfach so geil da hinten, die Welt ist der Wahnsinn. Ich liebe dieses Spiel mittlerweile und die beiden Erweiterungen werden denke ich zu 100% gekauft.



Same here. Ich fühle mich genau so wie bei Witcher 1 damals. Dieser Erkundungsdrang, diese Geschichten, diese wahnsinnig schöne Welt.
Jetzt lümmel ich da im Akt1 seit gefühlt 3 Tagen durch die Gegend und hab noch nicht mal nichts von nichts gemacht mit meinem Level 6 und trotzdem hab ich schon so viel gesehen 
Oh Mann das Ding war jetzt schon jeden Cent wert. Kann echt nur immer wieder sagen, danke für dieses tolle Spiel 

Zu den Anschlagbrettern und Zetteln. Ich sammle immer alles auf les es und verscherbel es beim Händler, genau so wie die Bücher.
Wenn etwas davon ein Questgegenstand ist, landet es ohnehin in einem anderen Reiter und nicht bei dem üblichen Krimskrams.

Das mit der Waffenabnutzung ist für mich mittlerweile auch okay, zumal man eh fast immer irgendwo einen Wegpfeiler findet, von dem aus man im Notfall zu einem Schmied etc. reisen kann und für längere Quests reichen die Reparatursets.


----------



## Iconoclast (24. Mai 2015)

Die Schnellreise habe ich bisher nicht einmal genutzt. Wenn ich wohin will/muss und die Entfernung steht bei 2500+, dann wird das Pferd gerufen.  
Jeder Ecke sieht so unfassbar geil aus, selbst wenn man schon 10 Mal dran vorbeigekommen ist. Mich stört das Reiten/Laufen absolut Null.


----------



## BabaYaga (24. Mai 2015)

Ja oft benutzt hab ich sie auch noch nicht aber eben schön, dass fürn Fall der Fälle immer die Möglichkeit bestünde.
Man entdeckt ja gerade beim Rumlaufen/reiten wieder zig Dinge  die weder wo eingezeichnet noch sonst was sind... einfach herrlich


----------



## Kinguin (24. Mai 2015)

Die Welt lädt ja auch wirklich zum Erkunden ein, hier hat sich CDP definitiv Mühe gegeben.
Da können sich andere OpenWorld Titel mit ihren Sammelwahnquests mal was angucken....


----------



## Nazzy (24. Mai 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Die Welt lädt ja auch wirklich zum Erkunden ein, hier hat sich CDP definitiv Mühe gegeben.
> Da können sich andere OpenWorld Titel mit ihren Sammelwahnquests mal was angucken....



!!!! 

Dank Witcher, werde ich wohl Dragon Age nicht mehr anrühren


----------



## Kinguin (24. Mai 2015)

Nazzy schrieb:


> !!!!
> Dank Witcher, werde ich wohl Dragon Age nicht mehr anrühren



Ich wohl Skyrim ^^,wobei Skyrim auch sehr gute Nebenquests bot, aber die Handlung selbst war recht dünn und die eigenen Handlungen hatten  keine Auswirkungen auf die Welt selbst.
Wobei ich mein finales Urteil bzgl TW3 abwarte, bin bei ca 20-25h jetzt, und hab bestimmt noch Einiges vor mir.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Mai 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Die Welt lädt ja auch wirklich zum Erkunden ein, hier hat sich CDP definitiv Mühe gegeben.
> Da können sich andere OpenWorld Titel mit ihren Sammelwahnquests mal was angucken....



Bin gerade dabei White Orchard zu erkunden und alle ? zu erledigen sowie, wenn möglich, alle Monsternester zerstören, obwohl ich erst lvl 5 bin . Die Welt ist wirklich sehr gross und offen, lädt wirklich zum Erkunden ein.


----------



## Laggy.NET (24. Mai 2015)

Heftig, hab grad mit level 4 die Hautpquest weiter verfolgt und die Quest hat ganze 2,5 Stunden gedauert (konnte auch nicht abbrechen oder so, da man ja mit NPC unterwegs ist, aber ihr habt sie ja sicherlich schon gespielt^^). 
Sowas sieht man wirklich selten.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Mai 2015)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Heftig, hab grad mit level 4 die Hautpquest weiter verfolgt und die Quest hat ganze 2,5 Stunden gedauert (konnte auch nicht abbrechen oder so, da man ja mit NPC unterwegs ist, aber ihr habt sie ja sicherlich schon gespielt^^).
> Sowas sieht man wirklich selten.



Meinst du den Teil mit dem Baron? Ja der ist echt lang und habe mich auch richtig entschieden bei dem, also den ...... am Leben zu lassen.


----------



## Laggy.NET (24. Mai 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Meinst du den Teil mit dem Baron? Ja der ist echt lang und habe mich auch richtig entschieden bei dem, also den ...... am Leben zu lassen.




Nö, die Quest...


Spoiler



...die nach "Hexenjagt" kommt, in der Höhle mit der Hexe als Begleiterin, wo man den Spuren von Ciri und dem mysteriösen Elfen der sie kontaktiert hat, folgt.


----------



## kero81 (24. Mai 2015)

Hat jmd Infos darüber das Witcher 3 von MMOGA nicht bei GOG aktivierbar ist? Kumpel hats sich da gekauft und kanns bei GOG jetzt nicht einlösen, er bekommt da ne Meldung das die "Spiel als Geschenk" Funktion momentan deaktiviert ist.


----------



## RavionHD (24. Mai 2015)

Hey Leute,
nach der Meditation füllen sich ja Tränke und Bomben wieder auf, nun geht das aber nicht weil mir was fehlt, was genau brauche ich da?


----------



## Robonator (24. Mai 2015)

Hast du Alkohol?


----------



## RavionHD (24. Mai 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hast du Alkohol?



Ok, welche Tränke stehen den unter Alkohol, nur Schnäpse und co.?


----------



## Tomek92 (24. Mai 2015)

Wen lässt ihr denn eigentlich so an Gerald ran ? Triss oder Yennefer ? Bislang habe ich nur Triss kennenlernen dürfen


----------



## XeT (24. Mai 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Die Schnellreise habe ich bisher nicht einmal genutzt. Wenn ich wohin will/muss und die Entfernung steht bei 2500+, dann wird das Pferd gerufen.
> Jeder Ecke sieht so unfassbar geil aus, selbst wenn man schon 10 Mal dran vorbeigekommen ist. Mich stört das Reiten/Laufen absolut Null.



Ich reite auch immer. Finde das Schnellreisen passt da nicht rein wenn ich jedes mal von einem Ort zum anderen springe wie soll da eine Stimmung aufkommen.



RavionHD schrieb:


> Ok, welche Tränke stehen den unter Alkohol, nur Schnäpse und co.?



Du brauchst Alkohest im Inventar


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Mai 2015)

Den Soundtrack habt ihr euch aber sicher auch schon angehört oder? Welches sind eure Favoriten? 

Bei mir:



Witch Hunters
Welcome Imlerith
Emhyr var Emreis
City of Intrigues
Eredin, King of the Hunt
Widow Maker
Blood on the Cobblestones
The Song of the Sword Dancer
The Fields Ard Skelling
Cloak and Dagger


----------



## Aldrearic (24. Mai 2015)

Der Soundtrack ist ja mal genial. Schnell auf Flac umgewandelt und auf den Player kopiert^^ Orgasmus für die Ohren  Einen Favoriten habe ich noch nicht. Ich höre mir den ST einfach durch.

Schnellreise nutze ich noch öfters. Gerade, wenn ich mal dringend zum Händler muss oder zu meinem Lagerplatz. Jetzt habe ich gut Platz, vorher war ich immer so am Maximum durch die Welt gedümpelt. So wie ich das sehe, kann man getrost irgendwo Items ablegen, die verschwinden nicht und werden auch nicht geklaut. Werd da mal noch ein paar Mal mit Meditation davor warten, ich denke das passt. In Skyrim haben mir die NPCs dauernd was geklaut.



Tomek92 schrieb:


> Wen lässt ihr denn eigentlich so an Geral*t* ran ? Triss oder Yennefer ? Bislang habe ich nur Triss kennenlernen dürfen



Ich noch keine. Aber die eine Zauberin, die ich unterwegs kennenlernen durfte, die war schon richtig heiss


----------



## Robonator (24. Mai 2015)

> Der Soundtrack ist ja mal genial. Schnell auf Flac umgewandelt und auf den Player kopiert^^ Orgasmus für die Ohren  Einen Favoriten habe ich noch nicht. Ich höre mir den ST einfach durch.


Auf Flac umgewandelt? Ich dacht der kommt so schon auf Flac und MP3?
Aber ja der Klingt echt verdammt geil


----------



## Aldrearic (24. Mai 2015)

Es gibt eine CD mit dem Soundtrack drauf. Diese habe ich in Flac umgewandelt  MP3 ist mit Verlust behaftet, Flac nicht.


----------



## Robonator (24. Mai 2015)

Aso ja gut in der Digitalen Version haste die Flac schon mtibei.


----------



## BabaYaga (24. Mai 2015)

Man merkt schon, dass sie sich ein wenig an Skyrim orientiert haben, haben die Devs glaube ich auch gesagt. War ne gute Entscheidung. So wie Ubisoft das meistens zeigt, wollen wir das in Witcher ja nicht sehen 



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Heftig, hab grad mit level 4 die Hautpquest weiter verfolgt und die Quest hat ganze 2,5 Stunden gedauert (konnte auch nicht abbrechen oder so, da man ja mit NPC unterwegs ist, aber ihr habt sie ja sicherlich schon gespielt^^).
> Sowas sieht man wirklich selten.



Hihi ich hatte das gestern... Dachte mir... machst mal eben diese Quest vorm Schlafen gehen....
3h später...puh. Ich glaub alleine bei der Quest bin ich 2 Level aufgestiegen hahaha. Die hatte mehr Story und Umfang als so manch komplettes Game xD

Bezüglich OST.
Bei der CE hat man wie gesagt wurde den Soundtrack physisch dabei, kann aber nach aktivieren auf GoG auch die FLAC Version runterladen wenn man das möchte. Also dort hat man nochmal alle Extras in digitaler Form zum Download, wenn man das möchte.


----------



## Aldrearic (24. Mai 2015)

Ich kann sie selber umwandeln. Belegt bei mir ein halbes GB auf der Platte 

Manchmal denke ich mir das auch, es hat so viel zu entdecken - und ich bin noch nirgends xD. In der einen Quest war ich auch Stunden lang beschäftigt.

Ich hab öfters das Problem, dass TW3 sporadisch im Zufall einfriert. Ich kann Stunde lang nichts tun, passiert nichts und plötzlich nach einer halben Stunde wieder.


----------



## Kinguin (24. Mai 2015)

Bei den Soundtracks kann ich mich echt nicht entscheiden, aber ja die Musik ist richtig gut


----------



## Laggy.NET (24. Mai 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> nach der Meditation füllen sich ja Tränke und Bomben wieder auf, nun geht das aber nicht weil mir was fehlt, was genau brauche ich da?



Ich hab anfangs auch etwas gebraucht, bis ich verstanden habe, dass man Bomben und Tränke nur ein einziges mal craften muss und sie danach einfach immer wieder automatisch aufgefüllt werden, solange man Alkohol dabei hat.
Das vereinfacht das System natürlich ungemein. Hätte da eher erwartet, dass man jedesmal die Zutaten von neuem zusammen mixen muss. 


Das system mit den Mutagenen ist auch ganz gut gelöst. Hatte erst das halbe inventar voll mit mutagenen, wollte schon alle verkaufen, die ich nicht brauche.
Bis ich dann unter Alchemie gesehen habe, dass man aus den kleinen mutagenen große Mutagene herstellen kann und dann wahrscheinlich aus diesen wiederum größere Mutagene. Jedes Mal erhöhen sich die Eigenschaften, die man im Charakter Fenster dafür bekommt.
Also Mutagene immer sammeln.


Ach ja, auf Hairworks werde ich nun wohl doch nicht verzichten, auch wenn es mich die "Rockstable" 60 FPS kostet. Spätestens seit ich den Greifen gelegt habe und den Kopf am Sattel baumeln sah will ich es nicht mehr ausschalten. Sieht einfach unglaublich atmosphärisch aus, wenn Geralts Haare, die Pferde Mähne und der Greifenschädel beim galoppieren umher wehen. Sowas sieht man einfach viel zu selten in Spielen.


----------



## BabaYaga (24. Mai 2015)

Ich finde das super, dass sich die Sachen beim Meditieren wieder auffüllen. Spart viel Zeit mit Rumgesuche und Alkohol hat man im Grunde immer dabei haha.
Dasselbe gilt auch für Bomben.
Öle sind noch cooler, 1x herstellen und sie sind so wie ich das sehe endlos verfügbar. Man trägt sie auf und hat dann z.b 20 Hits bis es aufgebraucht ist, kann wieder schmieren ohne dazwischen meditieren zu müssen 
Mutagen-Tränke also Absude sind dann noch cooler weil sie effektiver sind und noch länger halten.
Überhaupt das ganze Perk-System find ich super weil man durch richtiges Kombinieren nochmal versteckte Boni zuschalten kann hrhr.


----------



## Stevii (24. Mai 2015)

Ich hab gerade ne Überkarte bei meinem Lieblingsminispiel Gwent gewonnen 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ein_schelm (24. Mai 2015)

Spoiler



Hat schon jemand einen Weg gefunden die Hexenjäger und diese Fritzen vom ewigen Feuer zu bekämpfen? Die Typen nerven... ich glaub ich hab die Chance verpasst als ich der Hauptquest zu Radovid gefolgt bin. Diese Großen Vier wollten diesen Predigern den Gar ausmachen?!



Also ich muss TW3 mindestens ein zweites Mal spielen, um einige Entscheidungen zur korrigieren. Hab ziemlich viel verbockt - mit dem sich ein Hexer nicht rühmen kann . Jetzt gehts aber erst nach Skelligen.

Bin gespannt ob bzw. wie es nach dem Auffinden von Ciri weiter geht... da ist ja noch die Wilde Jagd.
Neuer Content soll ja spätestens mit dem 2. Addon kommen. 
Hoffentlich wird dieses Game noch lange mit Content versorgt. Die cineastische Qualität ist bombastisch. Klar, es ist viel zu früh um darüber nachzudenken aber ich würde Zugern wissen ob CDP an diesen Erfolg anknüpfen wird - mit weiteren OpenWorld Spielen.



Spoiler



Habt ihr euch schon für eure Liebe entschieden? Mein Hexerherz schlägt für Triss!
Apropos amouröse Abenteuer: CDP wollte doch 5 (oder waren es 50?) Stunden Koitus aufgezeichnet haben?! Davon sieht man nicht mal ansatzweise etwas - bis auf die 10 Sekunden Filmchen ?


----------



## turbosnake (24. Mai 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Es gibt eine CD mit dem Soundtrack drauf. Diese habe ich in Flac umgewandelt  MP3 ist mit Verlust behaftet, Flac nicht.


Nur bringt das nichts, was einmal in MP3 konvertiert wurde hat seine Informationen unwiederbringlich verloren.
Es bringt für die Qualität also nichts, wobei man zwischen MP3 und FLAC auch nicht immer einen Unterschied hört.


----------



## BabaYaga (24. Mai 2015)

Wenn ich richtig im Kopf habe könnte/soll ja eh noch was kommen, nur eben ohne Geralt...aber neuer Ableger in diesem Universum? *g*
Ich seh bei dem Content mal kein Ende. Tu zwar die ganze Zeit was aber komm gar nicht von der Stelle. War noch nicht mal in einer größeren Stadt hahaha.


----------



## Tomek92 (24. Mai 2015)

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Spoiler



Hab mich auch für Triss entschieden, erschien mir sympathisch, deswegen meine Wahl ! Yennefer war mir irgendwie zu nachtragend


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Mai 2015)

Häufen sich bei euch auch die Abstürze? Bei mir kann ich 2-3 Stunden spielen dann stürzt es ab und das obwohl die Grafikkarte Neu ist und der Grafikprozessor nur 65C erreicht.


----------



## Aldrearic (24. Mai 2015)

Ich hab Heute gerade ne ziemliche Absturzmenge. Gerade ne Wyvern umgenietet, Spielabsturz -.- Schon der 8 Absturz Heute

Als Liebe würde ich ja die andere Zauberin nehmen,  welche man auf dem Weg trifft. Keira Metz


----------



## ein_schelm (24. Mai 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Als Liebe würde ich ja die andere Zauberin nehmen,  welche man auf dem Weg trifft. Keira Metz



Eher nicht. 

Bei mir läuft das Spiel rund. Okay, einige Bugs hatt ich schon und einen Absturz - bei einer Spielzeit von 43 h (ja, ich habs gesuchtet )


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Mai 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Als Liebe würde ich ja die andere Zauberin nehmen,  welche man auf dem Weg trifft. Keira Metz



Habe sie und Yennefer auch schon getroffen und ähm.. also das erste Treffen mit Keira war durchaus "interessant"


----------



## Laggy.NET (24. Mai 2015)

Also Abstürze kann ich nicht mehr beklagen. In den ersten Spielstunden hat es sich ein einziges Mal aufgehangen, seitdem aber nicht mehr.

Ich hab nur nen derben Grafikfehler enteckt. Im Sumpf gibt es Humanoide viecher, die sich kurz vorm Tod selbst sprengen. (Weiß gerade nicht, wie die heißen)
Sobald das passiert, verzerrt es deren Körper quer über den Monitor, wenn ich hinsehe. Wenn ich mich umdrehe, is der fehler weg.


Langsam steig ich auch hinter das Kampfsystem. Denn meistens lassen sich die Angriffe der Kreaturen gar nicht unterbinden, indem man draufhaut, sie schlagen immer zu und treffen dann auch zu 100% wenn man zu nah ist.
Bedeutet, man muss IMMER ausweichen (am besten keine Rolle machen) und dann wieder zwei, drei mal zuschlagen und den nächsten Angriff abwarten.

Wenn man das nicht konsequent umsetzt, bekommt man immer wieder aufs maul^^
Sehr ungewohnt dieses Verhalten.


----------



## MfDoom (24. Mai 2015)

Bei mir gibts keine Abstürze, läuft alles Sahnemäßig 
Der einzige Bug der mir bis jetzt aufgefallen ist häng mit dem Sound zusammen. Wenn ich im Spiel reagiert die Lautstärkeregelung meiner Tastatur nicht mehr und der Sound wird mit der Zeit immer leiser


----------



## Iconoclast (24. Mai 2015)

Hahahaha, göttlich. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (24. Mai 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Hahahaha, göttlich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da braucht man aber stabile Knieschoner um seine Pfeile auszuhalten  Oder hast du etwas anderes gemeint?


----------



## MfDoom (24. Mai 2015)

Früher war ich auch mal ein Abenteurer aber dann bekam ich einen Pfeil ins Knie.


----------



## Shona (24. Mai 2015)

Hätte ewig dort bleiben können und diese Aussicht geniessen xD

Aen Elle oder wie das heisst^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder hier



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Mai 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Hätte ewig dort bleiben können und diese Aussicht geniessen xD
> 
> Aen Elle oder wie das heisst^^
> 
> ...



Wow muss ich unbedingt mal besuchen, in welchem Gebiet ist das und wo ungefähr?


----------



## Stevii (25. Mai 2015)

Romanze Frage im Spoiler



Spoiler



Ich hab Triss jetzt als "Freundin", sprich sie ist nicht abgehauen und wir hatten bängbäng im Leuchtturm. Kann ich trotzdem noch das gleiche mit Yen machen? Oder hat das dann konsequenzen mit Triss? 
I mean,,,



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruptet (25. Mai 2015)

Also Dragon Age Origins hat mich gelehrt, dass solche Spielchen nach hinten losgehen 
Aber keine Ahnung wie das bei TW3 ist.


----------



## Aldrearic (25. Mai 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Hahahaha, göttlich.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lol Geil  Anspielung auf Skyrim.

Moderhäute sprengen sich selbst in die Luft.

Edit:


Spoiler



Ich hab gerade ein geiles Schwert erhalten. Nennt sich der Emmentaler.


----------



## Shona (25. Mai 2015)

Stevii schrieb:


> Romanze Frage im Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sagen wir so wenn du keine willst kannste mit Yen machen was du willst, aber wenn du nur Triss willst solltest du Yen komplett abweisen.
Ansonsten erlebst du das hier



Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nen92R5reoU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






Und bevor du fragst, ja ich hab das auch erleben müssen weil ich Yen zwar abgewiesen habe bez. des Sex aber es gibt eine Quest da hab ich sie geküsst und das war ein Fehler 



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wow muss ich unbedingt mal besuchen, in welchem Gebiet ist das und wo ungefähr?


Da kommst du nur über eine Quest hin, nach dem großen Kampf in Kaer Morhen 
Ansonsten würde ich da Stunden verbringen und das anschauen^^



Aldrearic schrieb:


> Anspielung auf Skyrim.


Sicher? Würde da eher an Counter Strike Source denken


----------



## BabaYaga (25. Mai 2015)

Hatte noch keinen einzigen Absturz bei so 30h etwa.
Randloses Fenster FTW 

Langsam werd ich gerade Aggro mit den Armbrust-Schützen.
Die kommen mir trotz gleichem Level teilweise so overpowered vor argl.
Reitest in ein Banditenlager wo du problemlos alle platt machst aber auf einmal macht es PFONK PFONK treffen dich zwei Pfeilfe, instant tot lol .. und ne meine Rüstung ist ziemlich gut 
...und das Lustigste, die können durch dicke Baumstämme einfach durchballern...


----------



## Aldrearic (25. Mai 2015)

Bei dir auch? Ich wurde letztens von einem Pfeil instant vom Pferd runtergehauen und war tot, als ich an einem Banditenlager vorbeigeritten bin, weil ich gerade zu faul war die zu killen.  

Und jap, ich denke an Skyrim. aim the Knee. Nicht an CS Source. Da kommt mir soetwas nicht bekannt vor.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Mai 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Sagen wir so wenn du keine willst kannste mit Yen machen was du willst, aber wenn du nur Triss willst solltest du Yen komplett abweisen.
> Ansonsten erlebst du das hier
> 
> 
> ...



Die Sex-Szene mit den beiden  er hat definitiv das bekommen was er verdient, habe mich schon lange gefragt wann das mal passiert, tja beim nächsten mal soll er Rittersporn um Rat fragen. 

Schade das man da nur durch Quest hinkommt aber bin eh noch am Anfang und nehme mir Zeit.


----------



## iluap3d (25. Mai 2015)

Diese "Orte der Macht"... ab und zu bekommt man hier einen Fähigkeitspunkt, ab und zu nicht (bleiben dann auch auf der Karte weiss, und nicht grau so wie die "abgehandelten" Orte...) ...  Muss ich da also später nochmal hin?


----------



## Kinguin (25. Mai 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



CDP meinte aber nicht 5 (?) Stunden Sexszenen im Spiel, sondern das man 5h mit MoCap Aufnahmen verbracht hat.
Wobei mir das egal ist, wiederholen sich die Szenen nicht sowieso nur mit anderen Gesichtern?
CDP meinte zwar, dass Sex in TW eine tiefsinnige  Bedeutung hat ,aber für mich ist Sex nach wie vor lächerlich in Videospielen.
Das klappt einfach nicht, auch wenn TW2+3 schon es wesentlich besser macht als andere Spiele.
Heißt jetzt nicht, dass ich einen Porno will, aber ich finde es halt schlicht fail und eher belustigend.

Wobei ich jetzt grundsätzlich nix gegen Romantik in Spielen habe, aber auch das ist so eine Sache.

@Shona krass sieht das gut aus.^^


----------



## BabaYaga (25. Mai 2015)

iluap3d schrieb:


> Diese "Orte der Macht"... ab und zu bekommt man hier einen Fähigkeitspunkt, ab und zu nicht (bleiben dann auch auf der Karte weiss, und nicht grau so wie die "abgehandelten" Orte...) ...  Muss ich da also später nochmal hin?



Fähigkeitenpunkt bekommst du bei Orten der Macht jedes Mal dann, wenn du ihn das erste Mal benutzt. Quasi nach seiner Entdeckung. Danach natürlich nicht mehr.


----------



## iluap3d (25. Mai 2015)

> Fähigkeitenpunkt bekommst du bei Orten der Macht jedes Mal dann, wenn du  ihn das erste Mal benutzt. Quasi nach seiner Entdeckung. Danach  natürlich nicht mehr.



Habe aber scohn zwei davon, wo ich nix bekommen habe, zb letztens am Friedhof in Weissgarten....   Hab da diesen Geist erledigt, dann die "Macht aufgenommen" (also E gedrückt, er kniet sich hin, blablabla) aber nix passiert   WTF ...
Bleibt (wie schon gesagt) dann auf der Landkarte weiss, alle schon besuchten Orte (und abgeschlossenen) werden grau ...


----------



## TammerID (25. Mai 2015)

28 Stunden gespielt und ich habe noch so viel vor mir. Das ist der Wahnsinn und ausserdem der Grund warum ich nun Tagelang nicht im forum war  
Bin mittlerweile Level 13. Wie sieht es bei euch aus?


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Mai 2015)

TammerID schrieb:


> 28 Stunden gespielt und ich habe noch so viel vor mir. Das ist der Wahnsinn und ausserdem der Grund warum ich nun Tagelang nicht im forum war
> Bin mittlerweile Level 13. Wie sieht es bei euch aus?


lvl 7 aber habe in ganz White Orchard keine ? mehr, nur noch manche Monsternester sind übrig, habe insgesamt rund 15h gespielt.


----------



## BabaYaga (25. Mai 2015)

Gerade Level 8 erreicht. Spielzeit wo bei 30h.
Noch keine größere Ortschaft betreten. Hauptsächlich erkunden und Banditen abschlachten xD .... und den Hansi hab ich auch scho gefunden *lach*


----------



## Iconoclast (25. Mai 2015)

TammerID schrieb:


> 28 Stunden gespielt und ich habe noch so viel vor mir. Das ist der Wahnsinn und ausserdem der Grund warum ich nun Tagelang nicht im forum war
> Bin mittlerweile Level 13. Wie sieht es bei euch aus?



1 Tag 23 Stunden und ein paar Minuten Spielzeit laut Charakterinfo. Bin Stufe 16 und zur Zeit hauptsächlich in Novigrad unterwegs. Das ist echt die beste und schönste Stadt, die jemals in einem Spiel erschaffen wurde. Bin da bestimmt schon 10 Stunden durchgetrödelt und entdecke bei Quests immer noch neue Seitengassen und Gebäude. Morgen muss ich mir noch Stiefel craften und dann habe ich mein erstes Hexerset komplett. Yeah! Bin so zum Ausklingen vorhin mal die Höfe über Novigrad zu Fuß abgelaufen und hab mich in einer Obstplantage dann ausgeklingt. Einfach nur geil. Könnte noch die ganze Nacht zocken, aber Nascar läuft ja jetzt.


----------



## Stevii (25. Mai 2015)

Ich bin mittlerweile Level 19 und hab schon 52 Stunden ingame Zeit.  War aber immer noch nicht in skellige  
Spiele auf Blut Schweiß und Tränen und habe gerade underleveld fast ne Stunde gegen so Nen Königswyvern gekämpft, den ich Ganz zufällig getroffen hab am Ende der Welt. 

Man das Spiel ist sowas von guuuuuut, ich hab immer noch immer wieder meine "Wow-oha"  Momente


----------



## sycron17 (25. Mai 2015)

Wow..hab den 2ten und ersten nicht gespielt

Jetzt tauchen paar fragezeichen auf...

Ihr hattet recht

Da stand ich vorm general und er fragte mich wegen jemand

Musste antworten ob ich denjenigen getòtet hab oder fliehen liess xD

Einfach auf gut glück 

Der rest konnte ich aus der ersten frage n bisschen gut schmieden xD


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Mai 2015)

Also wen TW3 nicht den GotY Award bekommt weiß ich auch nicht. Das Spiel hat einfach soviel epische Momente und so unglaublich tolle Quests und Dinge die man erkunden kann, einfach toll, von der Landschaft mal ganz abgesehen. 
Würde mal behaupten das TW3 die bestgestalteste Landschaft hat die ich bis jetzt in einem RPG zu sehen bekommen habe, unglaublich abwechslungsreich und enorm glaubwürdig gestaltet und auch die Dichte an erkundbaren Orten ist sehr gut, geringer (pro qm) als in Skyrim, aber deutlich angenehmer und passender, da sollte Bethesda sich ein Beispiel dran nehmen. 

Das einzige was mir bis jetzt tierisch auf den Zeiger geht ist das Inventar und das es keine Möglichkeit gibt Dinge die man momentan nicht benötigt zu lagern.
Verbringe inzwischen fast mehr Zeit damit Dinge im Inventar zu suchen, grade wenn ich zwischen Tonen von Nahrung, Papieren und Büchern mal wieder ein ÖL, oder einen Trank suche, und es aus zu misten als mit spielen und habe echt Probleme damit noch Items zu sammeln weil die ganze grüne Hexerausrüstung mir das Inventar vom Gewicht her auffrist, von den Trophäen mal ganz zu schweigen...

Hoffe echt das CDP bald mal doch noch eine Lagertruhe nachpatched, trotz Serikanischen Satteltaschen mit 100 Pfund zusätzlichen Gewicht reichen die insgesamt 160 Pfund einfach nicht aus...

Ach ja, hat jemand schon ein verbesserte Schema für die Ausrütung der Vipern Schule gefunden, oder gibt es da nur die Schemata die man in Weißgarten gefunden hat?


----------



## Bu11et (25. Mai 2015)

Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie man schneller an Erfahrung kommt? Bin grad mal Lvl 6 obwohl ich alle Nebenquests mache und die ganze Gegend immer gründlich durchsuche. Habe teiweise Aufträge, wo lvl 16 epfohlen wird .


----------



## Shona (25. Mai 2015)

Bu11et schrieb:


> Hat jemand einen Tipp, wie man schneller an Erfahrung kommt? Bin grad mal Lvl 6 obwohl ich alle Nebenquests mache und die ganze Gegend immer gründlich durchsuche. Habe teiweise Aufträge, wo lvl 16 epfohlen wird .


Main Quest machen damit du zuimindest mal zufgriff auf Velen und Novigrad bekommst falls du da noch nicht bist



Aldrearic schrieb:


> Und jap, ich denke an Skyrim. aim the Knee.  Nicht an CS Source. Da kommt mir soetwas nicht bekannt vor.


Du kennst nicht den Spruch "Headshot ins Knie"?
Der kommt nämlich von CS Source, weshalb viele diese Spruch auf der Karte damit in Verbindung bringen



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Die Sex-Szene mit den beiden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Naja "verdient" ist so ne Sache, den sogar ich habe diese Quest bekommen obwohl ich in dem Sinne nichts gemacht habe.
Yen  war bei mr ständig pissig auf mich weil ich sie ständig abgewiesn habe,  bis uaf einen Kuss und das finde ich schon ein wenig blöd das ich trotz meiner entscheidungen gegen Yen diese Quest bekomme.
Es ist auch nicht wirklich raus was genau es triggert nur eine Vermutung gerade bei Yen den bei Triss ist es klar.


----------



## Aldrearic (25. Mai 2015)

Das ist schwer zu sagen. Ich habe 2 Trophäen bei mir, welche 5 % mehr Erfahrung bei Menschen und Monstern gibt. Je nach dem gegen was ich gerade kämpfen werde, wechsel ich die Trophäe.
Ich habs einfach so gemacht ,ich bin durch die Wälder gestreift und habe alles abgemurkst, was mir feindlich vorkam  Wenn ich dann mal 10 Minuten nichts gefunden habe, 5x einen Tag meditiert dann den Weg zurück und manchmal sind wieder welche da.
In den Sümpfen geht dies ganz gut.

@Shona Nein  kenne ich nicht. Ich spiel ja auch nicht sehr oft CS S, aber sowas?  

@Sycron Hast du ihn am Leben gelassen?


----------



## TammerID (25. Mai 2015)

Ach was mich gestern wirklich gefreut hat, sind diese super eingebauten Anspielungen auf die Bücher. Das ist denen wirklich gut gelungen


----------



## BabaYaga (25. Mai 2015)

sycron17 schrieb:


> Wow..hab den 2ten und ersten nicht gespielt
> 
> Jetzt tauchen paar fragezeichen auf...
> 
> ...



Das sind die 5 Fragen mit denen man ein paar Milestone-Entscheidungen aus Teil2 simulieren kann.
Macht natürlich wenig Sinn die zu beantworten, wenn man die Vorgänger nicht kennt.
Hier hättest du am Anfang des Spiels bei der Frage Witcher 2 simulieren, nein wählen müssen, dann wird dieser Dialog komplett ausgelassen und du hast dann auch keine ??? über deinem Kopf. Klar woher auch solltest du es wissen


----------



## Primer (25. Mai 2015)

iluap3d schrieb:


> Habe aber scohn zwei davon, wo ich nix bekommen habe, zb letztens am Friedhof in Weissgarten....   Hab da diesen Geist erledigt, dann die "Macht aufgenommen" (also E gedrückt, er kniet sich hin, blablabla) aber nix passiert   WTF ...
> Bleibt (wie schon gesagt) dann auf der Landkarte weiss, alle schon besuchten Orte (und abgeschlossenen) werden grau ...



Wichtig! Die Taste muss gehalten werden. Tippt man nur kurz an, kniet er nieder, aber man bekommt den Skillpunkt nicht.

Und weil wird gerade beim Thema Yen und Triss sind.... also bekommt man irgendwann eine Quest mit Yen, in der man das Verhältnis zu Triss versaut, ohne etwas dagegen unternehmen zu können!?


----------



## Kinguin (25. Mai 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also wen TW3 nicht den GotY Award bekommt weiß ich auch nicht.



Mein einziger Kritikpunkt wäre persönlich die Balance in den Kämpfen, wenn man zu viele Nebenquests macht ,ist man schnell überlevelt und dann wird es doch zu leicht.
Außerdem hat die KI manchmal richtige Hänger, wenn auch längst nicht allzu schlimm ist, wie in anderen Titeln.
Ist natürlich Meckern auf hohem Niveau, was Open World ARPGs betrifft, hat TW3 aber definitiv die Messlatte hochgelegt.
Bin gespannt wie sie die Mainstory mit Ciri zu Ende bringen.

PS: Zugegeben ein Open World Spiel zu balancen, ist natürlich schwierig.


----------



## Quotient (25. Mai 2015)

Moin, 

es tauchte ja schon die Frage auf wo man die Gesamtspielzeit abrufen kann. Vielleicht nützt es ja jemanden? 

Im Charakter-Fenster unten rechts C drücken dort sind die Spielerwerte zu sehen und ganz unten steht die Spielzeit.

Grüße und einen schönen Feiertag


----------



## BabaYaga (25. Mai 2015)

War jetzt auch bei diesem Werwolf von dem hier letztens jemand gesprochen hatte, der offenbar so starke Selbstheilungskräfte haben soll. Hatte mich aufgrund der Erzählung gut vorbereitet zumal ich ja 3/4 spiele.
Donner getrunken, zwei drei Bomben drauf und dazwischen immer wieder mit Schlägen eingedeckt, der wurde überfahren wie eine Dampfwalze und kam nicht mal dazu auch nur 1 mm zu regenerieren 
Hat mir fast scho leid getan das Vieh 




Kinguin schrieb:


> Mein einziger Kritikpunkt wäre persönlich die Balance in den Kämpfen, wenn man zu viele Nebenquests macht ,ist man schnell überlevelt und dann wird es doch zu leicht.
> PS: Zugegeben ein Open World Spiel zu balancen, ist natürlich schwierig.



Naja ich glaube das lässt sich nicht sooo gut vermeiden.
Einerseits muss es machbar sein auch wenn Leute keine Nebenquests machen, andererseits SOLL es ja Vorteile bringen für Leute die sie machen.
Den Rest kannst du eh nur über den Schwierigkeitsgrad regeln, der sich hier aber auch Witcher typisch tatsächlich fordernder anfühlt auf den höheren Stufen. Nicht so dieses simple, Gegner machen ein wenig mehr Damage Prinzip.


----------



## Anticrist (25. Mai 2015)

Merke gerade mal wieder, das Witcher nicht so ganz mein Spiel ist, bin knapp 15 mal an einem Boss-Geist gescheitert (Level 6, Geist Level 9)
Jetzt hab ich zum ersten mal den Schwierigkeitsgrad runter drehen müssen.. von 3/4 auf 1/4 .. Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (25. Mai 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Merke gerade mal wieder, das Witcher nicht so ganz mein Spiel ist, bin knapp 15 mal an einem Boss-Geist gescheitert (Level 6, Geist Level 9)
> Jetzt hab ich zum ersten mal den Schwierigkeitsgrad runter drehen müssen.. von 3/4 auf 1/4 .. Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht



mal mit Yrden, Quen und Geisteröl probiert?


----------



## Tomek92 (25. Mai 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Merke gerade mal wieder, das Witcher nicht so ganz mein Spiel ist, bin knapp 15 mal an einem Boss-Geist gescheitert (Level 6, Geist Level 9)
> Jetzt hab ich zum ersten mal den Schwierigkeitsgrad runter drehen müssen.. von 3/4 auf 1/4 .. Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht



3 Lvl ist schon ein großer Unterschied und Geister sind sowieso schwieriger als irgendwelche Ghule oder sonst was. Nichts desto trotz immer die Schwerter einölen, Trank oder gar Absud rein. Dann sollten die gehen.


----------



## latinoramon (25. Mai 2015)

Die nebenquest "Dreckiges Geld" wo man den Brief lesen muss, ist ja mal schon bissel komisch, genau die reihenfolge zu beachten.... hab mal da den spielstand gespeichert
bin mal gespannt ob man die quest irgendwie dennoch beenden kann...... wenn jemand nen Tip hat.....


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Mai 2015)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> 3 Lvl ist schon ein großer Unterschied und Geister sind sowieso schwieriger als irgendwelche Ghule oder sonst was. Nichts desto trotz immer die Schwerter einölen, Trank oder gar Absud rein. Dann sollten die gehen.



Die Bombe die den Gegner mit Silberstaub eindeckt und so seine Verwandlung verhindern soll ist bei Geistern, wie Nachterscheinungen und Tagerscheinungen, auch enorm hilfreich. Hatte da auch das Problem das ich bei Hanna aus dem Wald, einer Nachterscheinung kein Land gesehen habe, kaum Schaden gemacht und die hat so pervers schnell regeneriert, trotz Geisteröl und Tränken. Im Bestarium wurde dann die Bombe empfohlen und schwups, die Nachterscheinung damit eingedeckt, und sie war kein Problem mehr, die war so schnell runtergehauen, so schnell konnte man garnicht gucken.


----------



## dero55 (25. Mai 2015)

dero55 schrieb:


> Da hab ich auch glatt eine Frage:
> 
> ich habe iiirgendwo eine Person in Not befreit und der Kollege meinte zu mir, dass er mir einen Kostenlosen Haarschnitt verpasst, hab leider bloß vergessen, wo der dann hingeht.
> 
> Weiß das noch jemand?




ist noch aktuell



find es krass das man in dem spiel sofort wieder neue dinge angehen kann, wenn man nur 1,2 level aufsteigt. war level 6, alle übrigen nebenquests waren zu hoch für mich, hab dann bisschen hauptquests gemacht bis ich level 8 war, das komplette greifenset herstellen lassen und zack - konnte ich wieder ein paar nebenquests und hexeraufträge machen


----------



## BabaYaga (25. Mai 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Merke gerade mal wieder, das Witcher nicht so ganz mein Spiel ist, bin knapp 15 mal an einem Boss-Geist gescheitert (Level 6, Geist Level 9)
> Jetzt hab ich zum ersten mal den Schwierigkeitsgrad runter drehen müssen.. von 3/4 auf 1/4 .. Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht



3 Level ist nicht wenig, vor allem nicht auf 3/4 da musst du schon gut gewappnet sein.
Kommt natürlich darauf an obs kleine Mobs sind, ein Mini-Boss oder Ähnliches.
Siehst du einen Totenkopf über dem Gegner, gleich mal die Beine in die Hand und weg, das dauert trotz guter Taktik sonst ewig und meist wird das für den Gegner ein two hit kill oder sowas 
Wenn einem das ganze Drumherum mit Ölen, Tränken & Co nicht so zusagt, besser den Schwierigkeitsgrad runterdrehen, die braucht man mehr oder weniger zwingend auf den oberen Stufen.


----------



## Shona (25. Mai 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> @Shona Nein  kenne ich nicht. Ich spiel ja auch nicht sehr oft CS S, aber sowas?


Ist zwar ein wenig Off-Topic aber zur Aufklärung 
Als CS:S rauskam hatte es einen üblen Hitbox Fehler undzwar immer wenn man ins Knie geschossen hat war der andere Instant Tot mit nem Headshot.
Daraus resultierte dann der Spruch "Headshot ins Knie" und andere Spiele danach haben das aufgegriffen und machen daraus ihre Witze so eben auch Skyrim und nu The Witcher 3



Primer schrieb:


> Und weil wird gerade beim Thema Yen und Triss sind.... also bekommt man irgendwann eine Quest mit Yen, in der man das Verhältnis zu Triss versaut, ohne etwas dagegen unternehmen zu können!?


Die Quest heist "The Last Wish" (ja das hat mit dem Buch zu tun) und du versaust dir das Verhältnis zu beiden, den nach dem "Menarche a troi", mit dem sich die beiden sich nur Rächen wollten, habe ich mit Yen geprochen und sie sagte mir dann das keiner der beiden noch ein Interesse an ihm hat.



Tomek92 schrieb:


> 3 Lvl ist schon ein großer Unterschied und Geister sind sowieso schwieriger als irgendwelche Ghule oder sonst was. Nichts desto trotz immer die Schwerter einölen, Trank oder gar Absud rein. Dann sollten die gehen.


3Lvl Unterschied sind normal und machen absolut nichts, habe selbst den Griffin am Anfang mit Lvl 2 gemacht obwohl er Lvl 5 war. Der Griffin ist im Gegensatz zu einem Geist der horror
Eine Quest wird dir auch immer als Grün (machbar) angezeigt wenn es 3 Lvl unterschied sind. Bei Geistern muss man immer Yrden einsetzen und ihn dann reinlocken, den erst dann macht man den größten Schaden.
Man muss auch aufpassen wenn er kurz verschwindet und 3 Wraith erscheinen, den diese saugen die Energy von dir und füllen somit die Energy des Geistes. Das heisst also du musst diese so schnell wie möglich töten was nicht schwer ist da diese immer Lvl 1 sind.

PS: Spiele das Spiel auf Englisch und weiss somit nicht die Namen der Monster  im deutschen


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Mai 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Die Quest heist "The Last Wish" (ja das hat mit dem Buch zu tun) und du versaust dir das Verhältnis zu beiden, den nach dem "Menarche a troi", mit dem sich die beiden sich nur Rächen wollten, habe ich mit Yen geprochen und sie sagte mir dann das keiner der beiden noch ein Interesse an ihm hat.



Jetzt muss Geralt also alleine durch die Gegend streifen und kann dann zu Hause nicht mal seine Freundin erwarten? Der arme Geralt, hoffentlich wartet mindestens Keira auf ihn.


----------



## Kinguin (25. Mai 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Naja ich glaube das lässt sich nicht sooo gut vermeiden.
> Einerseits muss es machbar sein auch wenn Leute keine Nebenquests machen, andererseits SOLL es ja Vorteile bringen für Leute die sie machen.
> Den Rest kannst du eh nur über den Schwierigkeitsgrad regeln, der sich hier aber auch Witcher typisch tatsächlich fordernder anfühlt auf den höheren Stufen. Nicht so dieses simple, Gegner machen ein wenig mehr Damage Prinzip.



Da hast du natürlich recht , ich spiele es ja aktuell auf dem zweithöchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad.
Die Kämpfe machen ja trotz des genannten Kritikpunktes Spaß.
Cool finde ich ja, dass Geralt bei der Monsterjagd die Spuren analysiert und das ganze entsprechend auch kommentiert, passend zur Romanvorlage,denn der Hexer ist ja Monsterjäger.
Und von der Musik im Kampf müssen wir gar nicht reden, die ist sowieso cool


----------



## BabaYaga (25. Mai 2015)

Haha jop genau so geht es mir auch. Mensch mich machen die Entscheidungen schon wieder fertig und das bei Nebenquests.
War das jetzt richtig so? Musste er wirklich sterben? Hätte ich mich anders entscheiden sollen? Bin mir nicht sicher ob das richtig war... *grübel*
Aber genau das ist einer der Punkte die ich so sehr liebe an dem Game. Es geht dir nicht alles am Ar*** vorbei und man fängt richtig an sich da reinzuleben in die Situation haha.


----------



## Kinguin (25. Mai 2015)

Definitiv ,bei TW gibt es kein reines Schwarz Weiß Denken - das gefällt mir einfach,wenn man die Tragweite der eigenen Entscheidungen nicht genau einschätzen kann und dass man darüber nochmal nachdenkt.
Ist ja im echten Leben ähnlich.
Gelingt CDP meiner Meinung nach besser als dem aktuellen Bioware ^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. Mai 2015)

Übrigens, es gibt schon ein zwei Mods zur Anpassung der Tastaturbelegung: 
Als externes Menü: Full Key Rebinder (WASD and Gamepad) at The Witcher 3 Nexus - Mods and community
Und sogar ingame: Extended Keybind Options Menu at The Witcher 3 Nexus - Mods and community (lässt aber wohl nicht alles frei belegen)


----------



## Aldrearic (25. Mai 2015)

Die Steuerung finde ich manchmal ein wenig naja *hust* schlecht gemacht. Habe auch schon eine Minute gebraucht, um eine Rampe hochlaufen zu können oder die Leiter zu erwischen, um sie benutzen zu können. 

Es ist schwer sich zu entscheiden und manchmal denke ich lieber etwas länger nach, auch was die Folgen daraus sein könnten.


----------



## Rizzard (25. Mai 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Haha jop genau so geht es mir auch. Mensch mich machen die Entscheidungen schon wieder fertig und das bei Nebenquests.
> War das jetzt richtig so? Musste er wirklich sterben? Hätte ich mich anders entscheiden sollen? Bin mir nicht sicher ob das richtig war... *grübel*
> Aber genau das ist einer der Punkte die ich so sehr liebe an dem Game. Es geht dir nicht alles am Ar*** vorbei und man fängt richtig an sich da reinzuleben in die Situation haha.



Hab heute die Quest mit dem blutigen Baron fertig gemacht. Man, schlimmer hätte es wohl kaum ausgehen können.^^

Ich glaub ich sollte so langsam wirklich mehr Story machen. Bin jetzt Lvl 12 und die Story dümpelt bei empfohlener Stufe 7 rum. Hab einfach die Befürchtung das es sonst zu anspruchslos werden könnte.


----------



## Hortophyll (25. Mai 2015)

Hallo, ich hab eine Frage!

Ich hoffe sie ist noch nicht gestellt worden, Suchfunktion ergab jedoch nichts.

Bekommen Händler mit der Zeit wieder Geld?  

In der Nähe von Novigrad gibt es ja einen bei dem man seine Trophäen gut verkaufen kann. 
Nur hat der Leider kein Geld mehr und ich hab noch einen Arsch voll Trophäen im Gepäck, wenn ich das mal so sagen darf 


Vielen Dank!

Lg Hortophyll


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. Mai 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Hab heute die Quest mit dem blutigen Baron fertig gemacht. Man, schlimmer hätte es wohl kaum ausgehen können.^^
> 
> Ich glaub ich sollte so langsam wirklich mehr Story machen. Bin jetzt Lvl 12 und die Story dümpelt bei empfohlener Stufe 7 rum. Hab einfach die Befürchtung das es sonst zu anspruchslos werden könnte.



Man sollte darauf achten, dass man nicht mehr als 3 , 4 Stufen über der Empfehlung liegt, sonst wirds in der Tat zu anspruchslos.


----------



## Lg3 (25. Mai 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Ist zwar ein wenig Off-Topic aber zur Aufklärung
> Als CS:S rauskam hatte es einen üblen Hitbox Fehler undzwar immer wenn man ins Knie geschossen hat war der andere Instant Tot mit nem Headshot.
> Daraus resultierte dann der Spruch "Headshot ins Knie" und andere Spiele danach haben das aufgegriffen und machen daraus ihre Witze so eben auch Skyrim und nu The Witcher 3



Naja aber um ehrlich zu sein, glaube ich nicht das die Skyrim entwickler an CS:S gedacht haben als sie den Spruch mit dem Pfeil ins Knie erfunden haben ^^


----------



## BabaYaga (25. Mai 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Die Steuerung finde ich manchmal ein wenig naja *hust* schlecht gemacht. Habe auch schon eine Minute gebraucht, um eine Rampe hochlaufen zu können oder die Leiter zu erwischen, um sie benutzen zu können.
> 
> Es ist schwer sich zu entscheiden und manchmal denke ich lieber etwas länger nach, auch was die Folgen daraus sein könnten.



Kannst du natürlich auch, sofern dir die Zeit dafür gegeben wird... bzw. ich denk mir oft solche Dinge muss man spontan beantworten. Im echten Leben stehst du ja auch nicht vor einer Person und kannst mal ne Stunde überlegen was du sagst *ggg* Das macht es dann noch viel interessanter.

Abgesehen davon gibt ja wieder genug Entscheidungen wo du nur ein paar Sekunden zum Überlegen hast


----------



## Feleos (25. Mai 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Ist zwar ein wenig Off-Topic aber zur Aufklärung
> Als CS:S rauskam hatte es einen üblen Hitbox Fehler undzwar immer wenn man ins Knie geschossen hat war der andere Instant Tot mit nem Headshot.
> Daraus resultierte dann der Spruch "Headshot ins Knie" und andere Spiele danach haben das aufgegriffen und machen daraus ihre Witze so eben auch Skyrim und nu The Witcher 3



Mal ganz zu schweigen davon, dass der Pfeil im Knie zu den alten zeitet bedeutete, dass man geheiratet hat XD


----------



## MfDoom (25. Mai 2015)

Der Spruch: "Früher war ich auch ein Abenteurer, aber dann bekam ich einen Pfeil ins Knie." kommt von den Wachen in Skyrim, den lassen die ab und zu los, wenn man vorbeiläuft.


----------



## dan954 (25. Mai 2015)

Wie ist das eigentlich, wenn am Brett kein Ausrufezeichen dran steht, kann es dann trotzdem neue Zettel geben?


----------



## BabaYaga (25. Mai 2015)

Kommen da schon auch Neue hinzu? Ich hatte bisher eher das Gefühl, dass die die ich abnehme einfach wieder Stück für Stück erneuert werden. Sind dann aber dieselben.


----------



## Lg3 (25. Mai 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Der Spruch: "Früher war ich auch ein Abenteurer, aber dann bekam ich einen Pfeil ins Knie." kommt von den Wachen in Skyrim, den lassen die ab und zu los, wenn man vorbeiläuft.



Wer das nicht weiß muss damals echt unter einem Stein gelebt haben ^^ Der Spruch "aber dann bekam ich einen Pfeil ins Knie" war ja damals wirklich ÜBERALL


----------



## Shizuki (25. Mai 2015)

Bei mir stürtzt das Spiel mittlerweile alle 5-10min ab.. Einfach unspielbar so! Gibt es dafür Lösungen? Habe die Downloadversion von GOG.


----------



## dan954 (25. Mai 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Kommen da schon auch Neue hinzu? Ich hatte bisher eher das Gefühl, dass die die ich abnehme einfach wieder Stück für Stück erneuert werden. Sind dann aber dieselben.


Das frage ich mich eben, nach einiger Zeit sind auf jeden Fall neue da aber keine Ahnung ob das die gleichen wie vorher sind 

Noch ne Frage, was benutzt ihr für Rüstung? Schwer, Mittel, Leicht oder nehmt ihr einfach was euch passt?


----------



## Shona (25. Mai 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Jetzt muss Geralt also alleine durch die Gegend  streifen und kann dann zu Hause nicht mal seine Freundin erwarten? Der  arme Geralt, hoffentlich wartet mindestens Keira auf ihn.


Bezüglich Keira wird das schwer und nachdem ich nun die komplette Hauptstory gespielt habe, kann ich dir sagen das Gerald wirklich dann alleine ist  :/



Spoiler



Entweder du tötest sie oder du überzeugst sie in der Quest mit ihr nach Kaer Morhen zu gehen dort hilft hilft sie dann im Kampf und geht dann mit Lambert auf reisen xD (Im Kampf hat es zwischen den gefunkt)





Rizzard schrieb:


> Hab heute die Quest mit dem blutigen Baron fertig gemacht. Man, schlimmer hätte es wohl kaum ausgehen können.^^
> 
> Ich glaub ich sollte so langsam wirklich mehr Story machen. Bin jetzt Lvl 12 und die Story dümpelt bei empfohlener Stufe 7 rum. Hab einfach die Befürchtung das es sonst zu anspruchslos werden könnte.


Solltest du, den die Main Quest braucht am Ende nur Level 28 (2. Schwierigkeitsstufe) und du levelst sehr schnell in der Main Quest.
Im Kampf auf Kaer Morhen bin ich 5 Level hochgegangen von 23 auf 28 und da jeden Level nur 2000 XP braucht und du bei Main Quest Situationen immer 500-1000 XP bekommst bist du zum Ende hin total überlevelt.

Der wirklich Endkampf war zwar nicht einfach aber dank level 31 schonr echt einfach und nun nach dem Ende bin ich 34.



Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Kommen da schon auch Neue hinzu? Ich hatte bisher eher das Gefühl, dass die die ich abnehme einfach wieder Stück für Stück erneuert werden. Sind dann aber dieselben.


Es kommen ab und an Quest hinzu aber diese werden von anderen getriggert. Zum Beispiel bei Baron an der Tafel kommt eine bezüglich einen Archgriffin wenn du das Werkzeug für den Rüstungsbauer bringst damit dieser dir Meisterrüstungen anfertigen kann



dan954 schrieb:


> Das frage ich mich eben, nach einiger Zeit sind auf jeden Fall neue da aber keine Ahnung ob das die gleichen wie vorher sind
> 
> Noch ne Frage, was benutzt ihr für Rüstung? Schwer, Mittel, Leicht oder nehmt ihr einfach was euch passt?


Es sind keine neuen in dem Sinne sondern einfach Zettel aber diese lohnen sich den sie geben dir Minni Quest, also die "!" auf der Map

Die Rüstung ist vollkommen egal welche du hast, ich hab mich aber für die Griffin Rüstung entschieden und habe diese auch auf dem Meister Level. Die Suche danach ist aber hart unddu musst viel reisen, sehr viel.



Shizuki schrieb:


> Bei mir stürtzt das Spiel mittlerweile alle 5-10min ab.. Einfach unspielbar so! Gibt es dafür Lösungen? Habe die Downloadversion von GOG.


Kann viele Fehler haben.
Von übertakteten CPUs/Grakas bis hin zum alten Problem mit den Sonderzeichen in der deutschen Sprache als ÖÄÜß. Letzeres vor allem dann wenn es bei Dialogen crasht.


----------



## BiOhAzArD87 (25. Mai 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Ist zwar ein wenig Off-Topic aber zur Aufklärung
> Als CS:S rauskam hatte es einen üblen Hitbox Fehler undzwar immer wenn man ins Knie geschossen hat war der andere Instant Tot mit nem Headshot.
> Daraus resultierte dann der Spruch "Headshot ins Knie" und andere Spiele danach haben das aufgegriffen und machen daraus ihre Witze so eben auch Skyrim und nu The Witcher 3



Glaub kaum das Skyrim den Spruch von CS abgeleitet hat, da die Bedeutung eine ganz andere ist, Arrow to the Knee heist so viel wie ich habe geheiratet und Headshot ins Knie wir wohl heutzutage keiner wirklich kennen.
Ich wuste noch nicht mal das der Spruch von CS kommt, dachte immer der wäre von einem Chuck Norris Witz und das obwohl ich CSS von Anfang an gespielt habe.
Der der Arrow to the Knee Spruch einer der bekanntestens Sprüche aus eine Spiel überhaubt ist, denke ich mal der Seitenhieb geht eher in richtung Skyrim.


----------



## BabaYaga (25. Mai 2015)

Danke Shone, gut zu wissen - werd ich die Bretter wohl zukünftig immer mal wieder leer räumen kommen.



dan954 schrieb:


> Noch ne Frage, was benutzt ihr für Rüstung? Schwer, Mittel, Leicht oder nehmt ihr einfach was euch passt?



Ich lege mein Augenmerk in erster Linie auf den Rüstungswert. Wenn das Ding aber extrem starke passive Boni und so hat, kann der auch gerne mal etwas niedriger sein, also je nachdem.


Puh hatte gerade einen Fight mit Hanna aus dem Walde. Die Quest war paar Stufen über mir und das Biest hat mich beim ersten Mal mit 2 Treffern gekillt lol. Mit der richtigen Taktik gings dann aber doch ganz gut. Herzrasen inklusive


----------



## Shizuki (25. Mai 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Bezüglich Keira wird das schwer und nachdem ich nun die komplette Hauptstory gespielt habe, kann ich dir sagen das Gerald wirklich dann alleine ist  :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Meine CPU und GPU sind beide übertaktet, aber da es nahezu imm in Dialogen abstürtzt, liegt der Verdacht mit den Sonderzeichen nahe. Lässt sich das beheben?


----------



## Shona (25. Mai 2015)

Shizuki schrieb:


> Meine CPU und GPU sind beide übertaktet, aber da es nahezu imm in Dialogen abstürtzt, liegt der Verdacht mit den Sonderzeichen nahe. Lässt sich das beheben?


Spiele es auf Englisch 

Spiele es selbst komplett auf Englisch ohne UT und hatte in 71h 4-5 Abstürze die ich selbst verursacht habe durch raustabben in Zwischensequenzen/Ladescreens und durch das "Free Camera Script" über Cheat Engine das ich mit F1 aktivieren kann. Leider hat das spiel was dagegen wenn man zu schnell die Taste drückt oder mehrmals hintereinander vor allem wenn ich dann auch noch F3 drücke was das Spiel pausiert^^



BiOhAzArD87 schrieb:


> Ich wuste noch nicht mal das der Spruch von CS kommt, dachte immer der  wäre von einem Chuck Norris Witz und das obwohl ich CSS von Anfang an  gespielt habe.


Dann bist du wohl einer der wenigen die den Spruch davon kennt 
Für mich war das der Grund das Spiel liegen zu lassen und weiter CS 1.6 zu spielen


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Mai 2015)

Also ich spiele jetzt seid 40h auf Deutsch, im Fenstermodus, ohne Rand, und hatte noch nicht einen Absturz, auch nicht in Dialogen.


----------



## Shizuki (25. Mai 2015)

Dann bin ich wohl irgendwie *******...  Spiele im Vollbild, aber daran wird es wohl kaum liegen.


----------



## Atent123 (25. Mai 2015)

Ich habe momentan ein Problem und weiß nicht was ich machen soll.
Auf der Quest mit dem Tölpelbold kommt man ja zu der Stelle mit dem Toten Pferd allerdings respawnen die Gegner um das Pferd immer wen ich sie töte.
Ist das ein Bug oder mache ich etwas falsch.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Mai 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Ich habe momentan ein Problem und weiß nicht was ich machen soll.
> Auf der Quest mit dem Tölpelbold kommt man ja zu der Stelle mit dem Toten Pferd allerdings respawnen die Gegner um das Pferd immer wen ich sie töte.
> Ist das ein Bug oder mache ich etwas falsch.



Die sollten nicht unendlich respawnen. Da spawnen zwar ne weile immer wieder Gegner und in der Summe sind das einige, aber nach 4-5 Wellen sollte eigentlich Ende sein und es weiter gehen.

*edit*
Ich hoffe echt CDP baut noch eine Lagertruhe ein, und das möglichst bald, ich komme inzwischen mit dem Gewicht auch garnicht mehr zu Rande, mmn. einfach viel zu wenig mit dem ganzen Kram den Geralt da mit sich rumschleppen muss... :/


----------



## Aldrearic (25. Mai 2015)

Mir ist auch Heute aufgefallen, Die DInge, die man auf den Boden wirft, verschwinden nach einiger Zeit wieder. Ich hoffe auch, CDP baut eine Lagertruhe ein.


----------



## RavionHD (25. Mai 2015)

Hey Leute,
wie habt ihr Hanna aus den Wäldern geknackt?


----------



## iluap3d (25. Mai 2015)

> Mir ist auch Heute aufgefallen, Die DInge, die man auf den Boden wirft, verschwinden nach einiger Zeit wieder. Ich hoffe auch, CDP baut eine Lagertruhe ein.



Weiß man, wie lange sie liegen können bis sie verschwinden? Sollte ja dann helfen, wenn man vor "Ablauf" dieser Zeit wieder hinkommt und sie kurz aufhebt, oder?
Möchte mir unbedingt die erste Rüstung und das erste Hexer-Stahlschwert behalten...


----------



## Kinguin (25. Mai 2015)

Was bei TW3 auch positiv hervorsticht - ich hatte bisher keinen Einzigen mit gut 30h.^^
Paar kleine Bugs sind natürlich nicht schlimm,aber trotzdem schön zu wissen,dass man die verbliebene Zeit genutzt hat statt etwas unfertig auf den Markt zu schmeißen.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Mai 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> wie habt ihr Hanna aus den Wäldern geknackt?



 Unbedingt nach Mitternacht machen, am besten so gegen 3-4 Uhr, da sie dann nicht mehr so extrem schnell regeneriert, dann verbessertes Geisteröl + Mondstaub Bombe + Queen = ganz einfach und in 20 Sek. erledigt.


----------



## Lg3 (25. Mai 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> wie habt ihr Hanna aus den Wäldern geknackt?



Hehe die ist doch echt nicht so Schwer, ich hab sie beim Ersten mal geschafft. Ein Freund hatte aber gestern auch Probleme mit ihr und hat irgendwann aufgegeben, hab ihm dann eben auf der PS4 per shareplay geholfen gehabt. Kommt wahrscheinlich auch auf dein Level an und den Schwierigkeitsgrad 

Eigentlich nur yrden benutzen und wenn sie drin ist angreifen und ihren Angriffen ausweichen.. vll voher noch geisteröl für deine Waffe herstellen und auftragen. Und wenn sie ihre kopien erschafft die halt so schnell wie möglich töten damit sie sich nicht heilt!


----------



## Iconoclast (25. Mai 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> wie habt ihr Hanna aus den Wäldern geknackt?



Geisteröl auf die Waffe und draufgekloppt. 
Wenn die ihre Kopien macht, kannst du einfach ein Stück weglaufen, dann verschwinden die und sie erscheint in ihrer richtigen Form.


----------



## BabaYaga (25. Mai 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Wenn die ihre Kopien macht, kannst du einfach ein Stück weglaufen, dann verschwinden die und sie erscheint in ihrer richtigen Form.



Nicht sinnvoll,  die Kopien regenrieren quasi ihre Gesundheit, da musst du direkt hinterher und  sobald sie auftauchen ein Treffer und weg sind sie. 
Ich hatte Hanna beim ersten mal auf 50% als die Kopien kamen und innerhalb von so 8 Sekunden war die wieder komplett voll 
Wie schon gesagt wurde mit Yrden festnageln und dann losprügeln sobald ihre wahre Form sichtbar wird und ausweichen.  Solange wiederholen bis Yrden neu gemacht werden muss.
Wenn du dann noch die Kopien schnell beseitigst und gutes Equipment hast, geht der Kampf relativ zügig


----------



## MG42 (25. Mai 2015)

Mann Mann, kann man nicht verbesserungsfähige Items (Anfangsschwerter, Rüstungen) markieren, ebenso sollten sie die Lagerungsfunktion von Gegenständen bei Gastwirten (wie in Teil 1) wieder einführen...
Wegen den Gothic Titeln bin ich eben Sammler (oder schon Messi ) kann mit Gewichtsbegrenzung nix anfangen.
Und Leider gehört das Inventar auch nicht zu den besten, ist aber momentan Gang und Gäbe: winzige Symbole, zu kleine "Behälter" wo die Items zu winzig optisch dargestellt werden.  Ein puritanisches Inventar auf Basis von Gothic 2 (wo man in der ini die Spalten und Zeilen angeben konnte).
Da wird soviel Platz verschwendet... nach unten und die ausgerüsteten Sachen könnten ein bißchen enger und komprimierter und noch mehr Platz für das Inventar freigeben. Macht Sinn bei den Zutaten, da die ja nicht alphabetisch geordnet sind und die Symbole etwas größer.


----------



## RavionHD (25. Mai 2015)

Bei mir funktioniert Yrden aber irgendwie nicht, was muss ich machen wenn die im Kreis ist?


----------



## Robonator (25. Mai 2015)

Hachja, Hauptsache die ganze suche nach der Greifenrüstung ist mega easy und am Ende 



Spoiler



steht da einfach so ein kleiner Wyvern lvl16 der auf dich wartet und einfach keinen Damage fressen will. Dazu auch nur ein mega kleines Gebiet zum kämpfen... :/


----------



## Atent123 (25. Mai 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die sollten nicht unendlich respawnen. Da spawnen zwar ne weile immer wieder Gegner und in der Summe sind das einige, aber nach 4-5 Wellen sollte eigentlich Ende sein und es weiter gehen.
> 
> *edit*
> Ich hoffe echt CDP baut noch eine Lagertruhe ein, und das möglichst bald, ich komme inzwischen mit dem Gewicht auch garnicht mehr zu Rande, mmn. einfach viel zu wenig mit dem ganzen Kram den Geralt da mit sich rumschleppen muss... :/



Wie soll man die den alle töten ?
Ich verecke immer nach der 2-3 Welle.


----------



## BabaYaga (25. Mai 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Bei mir funktioniert Yrden aber irgendwie nicht, was muss ich machen wenn die im Kreis ist?



Mit dem Silberschwert auf sie einschlagen, Bomben werfen, was auch immer.
Du siehst es auch optisch, sobald sie den Kreis betritt, verändert sich ihre Form dann ist sie angreifbar. Ansonsten prügelst du nämlich durch sie durch.

Sie bleibt natürlich nicht darin gefangen, sie bewegt sich ganz normal weiter. Daher musst du sie immer wieder so zu dir locken, dass sie durch den Kreis muss.


----------



## iluap3d (25. Mai 2015)

Wo bzw wann bekommt man eigentlich ein neues Silberschwert?


----------



## BabaYaga (25. Mai 2015)

Wie bei allen Waffen. Entweder du findest eines. (Schatzkiste, Banditen etc.), direkt beim Schmied fertig kaufen oder du findest/kaufst ein Schema und lässt dir damit eines anfertigen.
Muss natürlich zu deinem Level passen sonst kannst du es nicht verwenden.


----------



## iluap3d (25. Mai 2015)

Ok mal schaun...

Aber mehr noch wurmt mich das mit den Orten der Kraft, muss da heut abend nochmals hin...


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. Mai 2015)

Patch 1.04 ist da:



> The patch 1.04 for PC is available for download now. Please find the list of changes below:
> 
> -Rebinding of all keys is now available after switching on the ‘Unlock Bindings’ option in the Options\Key Bindings submenu.
> 
> ...


----------



## RavionHD (25. Mai 2015)

Meine Grafikkarte wird 86 Grad warm in diesem Spiel (GTX 970), ist das noch ok?


----------



## Atent123 (25. Mai 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Meine Grafikkarte wird 86 Grad warm in diesem Spiel (GTX 970), ist das noch ok?



Ja 86 Grad sind noch in Ordnung.


----------



## BabaYaga (25. Mai 2015)

Cool danke für die Patchinfo. Gog Galaxy mal restarted und da war er auch schon


----------



## MG42 (25. Mai 2015)

Neuer Patch... 
Hört sich gut an..
-A few additional gwent cards are now available in the Prologue area.

Kann man da zurückgehen? Habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht gemacht, bevor der Greif erledigt war, habe ich alles abgegrast... Hoffe mal da, dass ich da die ersten 10er Karten finde.

-Includes a series of overall stability and performance improvements.

Das ist immer gut 

-Upgrading items included in gear sets no longer destroys rune sockets on said items.
Heißt wohl nicht dass eingesetzte Runen zerstört werden wenn man einen Gegenstand verbessern(anfertigen) lässt?


----------



## iluap3d (25. Mai 2015)

Ich hab jetzt mal eine saudumme Frage:

Wie kann ich in den Grafikeinstellungen "Ultra" (von dem hier so viel geredet wird) einstellen? Bei mir gibt's nur "niedrig", "mittel" und "hoch"?  

Und bitte mich nicht steinigen, wegen dieser Frage!


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Mai 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Meine Grafikkarte wird 86 Grad warm in diesem Spiel (GTX 970), ist das noch ok?



Übertaktet? Wenn ja (stark), dann sollte das ok und noch einigermaßen normal sein.


----------



## BabaYaga (25. Mai 2015)

iluap3d schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt mal eine saudumme Frage:
> 
> Wie kann ich in den Grafikeinstellungen "Ultra" (von dem hier so viel geredet wird) einstellen? Bei mir gibt's nur "niedrig", "mittel" und "hoch"?
> 
> Und bitte mich nicht steinigen, wegen dieser Frage!



Nicht unter Nachbearbeitung sondern unter Allgemein, da gibt es dann zusätzlich noch "Höchste" das entspricht dem Ultra.


----------



## RavionHD (25. Mai 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Übertaktet? Wenn ja (stark), dann sollte das ok und noch einigermaßen normal sein.



Läuft mit 1354 Mhz.

Also Werks OC, das Spiel beansprucht die Grafikkarten echt sehr stark.


----------



## iluap3d (25. Mai 2015)

> Nicht unter Nachbearbeitung sondern unter Allgemein, da gibt es dann zusätzlich noch "Höchste" das entspricht dem Ultra.



Wo zum Henker soll das sein? Bei den einzelnen Schiebereglern?



Grüße aus Sbg


----------



## BabaYaga (25. Mai 2015)

Du hast in den Optionen den Menüpunkt Grafik
Unter Grafik hast du z.b die Punkte Nachbearbeitung oder Allgemein.
Sind also alles Überkategorien.
Und wenn du Allgemein öffnest hast du die Einstellungen/Regler niedrig, mittel, hoch und höchste

Grüße aus Wien


----------



## iluap3d (25. Mai 2015)

> Und wenn du Allgemein öffnest hast du die Einstellungen/Regler niedrig, mittel, hoch und höchste



Hab ich aber nicht, das maximale ist "hoch" 

Kann das vielleicht mit der Fenstergröße zusammenhängen?


----------



## BabaYaga (25. Mai 2015)

Hm keine Ahnung. Siehe Screenshot, so sollte das aussehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Mai 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Hm keine Ahnung. Siehe Screenshot, so sollte das aussehen.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Vollbildmodus soll doch was bringen habe ich mal in einem PCGH Artikel gelesen und V-Sync zieht viel Saft ist bei mir aus und schon ist die Grafikkarte schön ruhig.


----------



## iluap3d (25. Mai 2015)

Alter Schwede, wieso hab ich das nicht? 

HAT DIESES PROBLEM NOCH WER?

edit: oder muss man hier vorher im nvidia inspector wieder irg.was aktivieren, um das "höchste" freizuschalten?


----------



## BabaYaga (25. Mai 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Vollbildmodus soll doch was bringen habe ich mal in einem PCGH Artikel gelesen und V-Sync zieht viel Saft ist bei mir aus und schon ist die Grafikkarte schön ruhig.



Ich hab jetzt fast 40h so gespielt (hoch, nicht ultra), Karte wird maximal 65 Grad warm und Abstürze hab ich auch nicht. Frames konstant bei 60, wüsste nicht wieso ich da was ändern sollte *g*
Solang die neue Graka noch nicht da ist, werd ich das so beibehalten.
Vollbildmodus hat bei mir nur bewirkt, dass das Spiel immer eingefroren ist, wenn ich zwischendurch mal auf den Desktop switchen wollte. 
Könnte aber mit Patch 1.04 aber behoben worden sein, werde ich aber nicht ausprobieren gg


----------



## Shizuki (25. Mai 2015)

Patch 1.04 ist draußen

Hoffe nur mein Spiel stürzt jetzt weniger ab.


----------



## Ion (25. Mai 2015)

Für alle Vram-Fanatiker:
In Novigrad werden bei mir 2.8GB ausgelastet 

Ansonsten sind es ja eher weniger als 2GB, erstaunt mich schon irgendwie.


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. Mai 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> Für alle Vram-Fanatiker:
> In Novigrad werden bei mir 2.8GB ausgelastet
> 
> Ansonsten sind es ja eher weniger als 2GB, erstaunt mich schon irgendwie.


Das gleiche gilt für die CPU-Performance von TW3. Andere Spiele haben da doppelt so hohe Ansprüche, wirklich abgefahren.


----------



## iluap3d (25. Mai 2015)

@ Ion: Kannst du dich an mich erinnern? 

Ich war der Depp, dem du bei Skyrim aus (ich vermute mal) lauter Mitleid deine Hilfe angeboten hast  

Kannst du mir bei meinem obigen Problem helfen? Ich habe die Einstellung "höchste" nicht zum auswählen!


Danke euch


----------



## Roundy (25. Mai 2015)

Sowas kommt halt dabei raus wenn man das spiel lieber verschiebt als es unfertig und unoptimiert auf den Markt zu schmeißen 
Gruß


----------



## Shona (25. Mai 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hachja, Hauptsache die ganze suche nach der Greifenrüstung ist mega easy und am Ende
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dir ist aber klar das es noch 3 Upgrades dafür gibt?^^
Der kleiner Wyvern auf lvl16 ist das kleinste Problem 



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Das gleiche gilt für die CPU-Performance von TW3.  Andere Spiele haben da doppelt so hohe Ansprüche, wirklich  abgefahren.


Die CPU schläft bei mir fast ein, also es ist ganz selten das ich mal auf 60% komme.
Dahingegen ist die RAM Auslastung enorm und ich war schon mit meinen 8GB bei 92% xD

Zu Thema wie lange etwas liegen bleibt.
In meinen Augen ewig solange man nicht die Main Quest macht oder Fast Travel nutzt oder das spiel neustartet^^. Bin schonmal Stunden später an einer Stelle vorbei gekommen wo ich gezwungen war Sachen ligen zu lassen bzw. weg zu werfen und konnte die dann wieder mitnehmen.


----------



## BabaYaga (25. Mai 2015)

Ja an den 8GB Ram kratze ich auch die meiste Zeit. Schönerweise hab ich vor Release auf 16 aufgestockt xD ggg


----------



## Aldrearic (25. Mai 2015)

Ewig bleiben die Items nicht liegen. bei mir waren sie geschätzt nach 2-3 Ingame Spieltagen weg, vielleicht auch schneller. Die Items lagen dann nicht mehr da um sie aufzuheben. Also nicht zu lange liegen lassen.


----------



## RavionHD (25. Mai 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> Für alle Vram-Fanatiker:
> In Novigrad werden bei mir 2.8GB ausgelastet
> 
> Ansonsten sind es ja eher weniger als 2GB, erstaunt mich schon irgendwie.



Die Texturen sehen auch dementsprechend aus behaupte ich mal.^^


----------



## Shona (25. Mai 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Ewig bleiben die Items nicht liegen. bei mir  waren sie geschätzt nach 2-3 Ingame Spieltagen weg, vielleicht auch  schneller. Die Items lagen dann nicht mehr da um sie aufzuheben. Also  nicht zu lange liegen lassen.


Dann hast du aber meditiert, weil wenn ich nach 2-3 Real Stunden da  wieder hinkomme dann hab ich mehr als 2-3 Ingame Spieltage hinter mir 



RavionHD schrieb:


> Die Texturen sehen auch dementsprechend aus behaupte ich mal.^^


Wie kommst du darauf? Das Spiel braucht nicht so viel VRAM wie viele denken...
Wäre das nämlich der Fall dann müsste ich mit den folgenden Einstellungen mit meiner GTX970 immer an der Grenze sein und das ist nicht der Fall! Ich komme nicht über die 3GB




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und wie das bei mir aussieht, sieht man an den Screenshots die ich hier schon gepostet habe, falls du sie nicht gesehen hast dann hier eins davon 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anticrist (25. Mai 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Bombe die den Gegner mit Silberstaub eindeckt und so seine Verwandlung verhindern soll ist bei Geistern wie Nachterscheinungen und Tagerscheinungen auch enorm Hilfreich, hatte da auch das Problem das ich bei Hanna aus dem Wald, einer Nachterscheinung kein Land gesehen habe, kaum Schaden gemacht und die hat so pervers schnell regeneriert das ich kein Land sah, trotz Geisteröl und Tränken. Im Bestarium wurde dann die Bombe empfohlen und siehe da, die Nachterscheinung damit eingedeckt und siehe da, die war so schnell runtergehauen, so schnell konnte man garnicht gucken.



Genau von der Alten rede ich.. wusste nur den Namen nicht mehr.. die hat mich mit 2-3 hits getötet... und wenn ich sie auf 1/3 runter hatte, hat sie sich auch mal komplett voll geheilt..


----------



## Shona (25. Mai 2015)

Anticrist schrieb:


> Genau von der Alten rede ich.. wusste nur den Namen nicht mehr.. die hat mich mit 2-3 hits getötet... und wenn ich sie auf 1/3 runter hatte, hat sie sich auch mal komplett voll geheilt..


Die hat sich so schnell geheilt weil du die 3 Nachterscheinungen die zwischendrin erscheinen nicht gleich tötest und diese saugen deine Energy ab heilen damit Hanna. 
Brauchte auch lange um das zu kapieren aber dann war es mit Yrden kein Problem mehr und die 3 Nachterscheinungen hab ich mit  Igni sofort getötet, da diese nur Lvl 1 haben muss man sich da nichtmal anstrengen.

Aber das die einen gleich tötet stimmt nicht, dann würde ich eher mal mein Kampfstil in frage stellen den das meiste kann man blocken oder ausweichen (Rechte ALTt Taste) und ggf. auch weg rollen


----------



## BabaYaga (25. Mai 2015)

Wie gesagt, sobald man geblendet wird, teilt sie sich in 3. Man sieht sie anhand von so Rauchschwaden, die sich unterirdisch jeweils in eine andere Richtung bewegen. Einfach einer davon nachlaufen und sobald sie an der Oberfläche erscheint 1x draufhauen, alle Duplikate sind weg und die Regeneration setzt gar nicht erst ein.  Schont die Nerven *g*.
Abgesehen davon ist die Mondstaub-Bombe natürlich die beste Waffe bei all diesen Erscheinungen, weil sie nach einem Treffer auch eine Weile in ihrer treffbaren Form bleibt durch die Silbersplitter, da kann man schön damage machen


----------



## iluap3d (25. Mai 2015)

So, Problem gelöst: Mit patch 1.04 (soeben runtergeholt) gibts auf einmal die Grafikeinstellung "Höchste" 
Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, wie dass dann aussieht und ob meine 780er das so halbwegs mitmacht.

Gruß aus dem 0-Punkte-Eurovisionsland-Österreich


----------



## ryzen1 (25. Mai 2015)

iluap3d schrieb:


> So, Problem gelöst: Mit patch 1.04 (soeben runtergeholt) gibts auf einmal die Grafikeinstellung "Höchste"



Gabs doch davor auch schon ^^


----------



## BabaYaga (25. Mai 2015)

iluap3d schrieb:


> So, Problem gelöst: Mit patch 1.04 (soeben runtergeholt) gibts auf einmal die Grafikeinstellung "Höchste"
> Jetzt bin ich mal gespannt, wie dass dann aussieht und ob meine 780er das so halbwegs mitmacht.
> 
> Gruß aus dem 0-Punkte-Eurovisionsland-Österreich



Gut das es nun klappt.
Also ich kann mit Ultra nicht spielen auf der 780. Knapp 30 Frames und das ist für meine Augen absolut unschön.
Auf hoch läufts perfekt und ich bezweifle, dass du da jetzt so extreme Unterschiede sehen wirst *g*




ryzen1 schrieb:


> Gabs doch davor auch schon ^^



Schon, hat aber wohl nicht bei allen geklappt bzw. für ihn war Höhste gar nicht erst sichtbar im Menü.


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Mai 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Läuft mit 1354 Mhz.
> 
> Also Werks OC, das Spiel beansprucht die Grafikkarten echt sehr stark.



Was hast du denn genau für eine Karte? Über 80°C bei Werksübertaktung erscheint mir bei einer GTX 970 schon recht ungewöhnlich.

Ich komme selbst bei 1450 Mhz nicht über 78°C in Witcher 3 und meine Zotac ist jetzt auch nicht gerade für ihre überragende Kühlleistung bei OC bekannt...


----------



## RavionHD (25. Mai 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Was hast du denn genau für eine Karte? Über 80°C bei Werksübertaktung erscheint mir bei einer GTX 970 schon recht ungewöhnlich.
> 
> Ich komme selbst bei 1450 Mhz nicht über 78°C in Witcher 3 und meine Zotac ist jetzt auch nicht gerade für ihre überragende Kühlleistung bei OC bekannt...



Ich habe eine Gainward Phantom.


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Mai 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Gainward Phantom.


Ah, ok. Laut Gamestar-Test erreicht diese GPU gerne mal 80°C unter Last, sollte also noch alles im grünen Bereich liegen.


----------



## ein_schelm (25. Mai 2015)

Was macht ihr eigentlich mit den 1000 Zetteln und Büchern nachdem ihr sie gelesen habt?
Meine Taschen quellen mittlerweile über und ich trau mich nicht die Bücher zu verkaufen - könnt ja mal wichtig werden?!
Die Zettel vom Anschlagbrett schalten ja auch nur die Markierungen frei?! Und Bücher werden sofort eingetragen?!


----------



## iluap3d (25. Mai 2015)

> Gut das es nun klappt.
> Also ich kann mit Ultra nicht spielen auf der 780. Knapp 30 Frames und das ist für meine Augen absolut unschön.
> Auf hoch läufts perfekt und ich bezweifle, dass du da jetzt so extreme Unterschiede sehen wirst *g*



Es läuft an sich ganz gut: ca. 48fps, aber schwankend (habe das hairworks komplett aus und die anzahl der hintergrundleute auf mittel)... Unterschied sieht man keinen, geht aber um das "Gefühl", auf ultra zu spielen...

P.S.: Bin jetzt zu allen "Orten der Macht" nochmals hingereist: siehe da, auf einmal gehts bei mir!

Danke, patch 1.04


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Mai 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Was macht ihr eigentlich mit den 1000 Zetteln und Büchern nachdem ihr sie gelesen habt?
> Meine Taschen quellen mittlerweile über und ich trau mich nicht die Bücher zu verkaufen - könnt ja mal wichtig werden?!
> Die Zettel vom Anschlagbrett schalten ja auch nur die Markierungen frei?! Und Bücher werden sofort eingetragen?!



Ich nehme an die kann man verkaufen oder auseinander nehmen, weil die wichtigen Items landen sowieso im Questbeutel, habe auch noch jede Menge davon aber nur die für die Quests sind wichtig. Ich habe eher das Problem das ich keinen Händler finde der mir eine Tasche verkauft, kennt jemand einen in Novigrad und weiss wo er ist?


----------



## ein_schelm (25. Mai 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich nehme an die kann man verkaufen oder auseinander nehmen, weil die wichtigen Items landen sowieso im Questbeutel, habe auch noch jede Menge davon aber nur die für die Quests sind wichtig.



Sicher, landet da alles wichige drin? Hab die Quest da muss man so ein Zettel lesen. Nur find ich den nimmer... muss ich weggeworfen oder Verwertet haben.



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich habe eher das Problem das ich keinen Händler finde der mir eine Tasche verkauft, kennt jemand einen in Novigrad und weiss wo er ist?



Der Händer, den du zu anfang gerettet hast, verkauft ne 30er Satteltasche. Ist in Weißgarten zu finden.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Mai 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Sicher, landet da alles wichige drin? Hab die Quest da muss man so ein Zettel lesen. Nur find ich den nimmer... muss ich weggeworfen oder Verwertet haben.
> 
> Der Händer, den du zuanfang geretet hast, verkauft ne 30er Satteltasche. Ist in Weißgarten zu finden.



Ich lese eigentlich Zettel immer sofort wenn ich sie bekomme, aber spätestens wenn ich das Inventar öffne und den Zettel mit dem gelben Stern sehe. Ok werde den Händler mal besuchen, danke dir.


----------



## Iconoclast (25. Mai 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Nicht sinnvoll,  die Kopien regenrieren quasi ihre Gesundheit, da musst du direkt hinterher und  sobald sie auftauchen ein Treffer und weg sind sie.
> Ich hatte Hanna beim ersten mal auf 50% als die Kopien kamen und innerhalb von so 8 Sekunden war die wieder komplett voll
> Wie schon gesagt wurde mit Yrden festnageln und dann losprügeln sobald ihre wahre Form sichtbar wird und ausweichen.  Solange wiederholen bis Yrden neu gemacht werden muss.
> Wenn du dann noch die Kopien schnell beseitigst und gutes Equipment hast, geht der Kampf relativ zügig



Die Kopien saugen dir doch Leben ab und heilen sie damit, oder? Wenn du weit weg bist, heilen die auch nicht. Hatte jedenfall nie große Schwierigkeiten damit.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Mai 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich nehme an die kann man verkaufen oder auseinander nehmen, weil die wichtigen Items landen sowieso im Questbeutel, habe auch noch jede Menge davon aber nur die für die Quests sind wichtig. Ich habe eher das Problem das ich keinen Händler finde der mir eine Tasche verkauft, kennt jemand einen in Novigrad und weiss wo er ist?


Der Händler in der Gasse beim Bettlerkönig verkauft eine 100er Tasche, ist die bis jetzt Größte die ich gefunden habe, keine Ahnung ob es später noch eine bessere gibt, glaube aber fast nicht.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Mai 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der Händler in der Gasse beim Bettlerkönig verkauft eine 100er Tasche, ist die bis jetzt Größte die ich gefunden habe, keine Ahnung ob es später noch eine bessere gibt, glaube aber fast nicht.



Ok Danke, mal sehen ob ich eine Quest habe die mir anzeigt wo das ist war schon mal da aber ohne Markierungen auf der Karte würde ich mich in dieser Riesigen Stadt verlaufen.


----------



## Tomek92 (25. Mai 2015)

iluap3d schrieb:


> Es läuft an sich ganz gut: ca. 48fps, aber schwankend (habe das hairworks komplett aus und die anzahl der hintergrundleute auf mittel)... Unterschied sieht man keinen, geht aber um das "Gefühl", auf ultra zu spielen...
> 
> P.S.: Bin jetzt zu allen "Orten der Macht" nochmals hingereist: siehe da, auf einmal gehts bei mir!
> 
> Danke, patch 1.04



Ich empfehle dir die Schatten und die Objektdarstellung auf Hoch einzustellen. Die Schatten sind echt noch sehr scharf auf Hoch ! Und die Objektdarstellung kann stellenweise sehr viel Performance ziehen auf Ultra. Auf hoch hat man gefühlt 20% mehr Leistung und man kann´s auch genießen 

War heute das erste mal auf Skellige... und muss sagen ! WOW ! Als ich die geposteten Bilder angeschaut hatte, dachte ich nur, ja sieht echt ganz gut aus. Aber wenn man selbst in Skellige ist, diese Musik, diese Aussicht, die ganze Atmosphäre ! Ich bin eigentlich auch schon vom Hype runter, was aber nicht heißt das ich keine Lust mehr auf das Spiel habe, sondern dass ich nun nicht mehr davor sitze und dauernd grinse. Aber das hat aus den Socken gehauen !  Ein kleiner Spaziergang in Skellige mit einem Hauch von wilden Tieren ! Was will man mehr


----------



## Roundy (25. Mai 2015)

Also ich hab schatten auf mittle, gras auf hoch und den rest auf ultra... so find ich schauts am besten aus und ich hab auf meiner 290 immer 55+ fps 
Gruß


----------



## BabaYaga (25. Mai 2015)

iluap3d schrieb:


> Es läuft an sich ganz gut: ca. 48fps, aber schwankend (habe das hairworks komplett aus und die anzahl der hintergrundleute auf mittel)... Unterschied sieht man keinen, geht aber um das "Gefühl", auf ultra zu spielen...



Echt jetzt? Ich kapier die Leute nicht  
Aber gut wenn du mit schlechterer Performance für optisch gefühlt nix leben kannst, mach nur *g*


----------



## iluap3d (25. Mai 2015)

Was ist an 48fps (im Mittel) schlecht????

Versteh ich nicht... Oder gehts dir um das Hairworks, welches ich auf off hab ...


----------



## Anticrist (25. Mai 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> Für alle Vram-Fanatiker:
> In Novigrad werden bei mir 2.8GB ausgelastet
> 
> Ansonsten sind es ja eher weniger als 2GB, erstaunt mich schon irgendwie.



Laut MSI Afterburner komme ich auf 196MB Auslastung bei 1080p und ganze 697 MB in 4k ..... Anzeigefehler?!


----------



## Iconoclast (25. Mai 2015)

Was denn sonst?


----------



## Tomek92 (25. Mai 2015)

iluap3d schrieb:


> Was ist an 48fps (im Mittel) schlecht????
> 
> Versteh ich nicht... Oder gehts dir um das Hairworks, welches ich auf off hab ...



Ne dass man eigentlich ja noch besser herumschrauben kann und auch sehr flüssig spielen kann, mit dem Gefühl das dass gut aussieht UND flüssig läuft


----------



## Stueppi (26. Mai 2015)

Hat sonst noch wer das Problem das seit dem neuen Patch die Nacht taghell ist?


----------



## D00msday (26. Mai 2015)

Stueppi schrieb:


> Hat sonst noch wer das Problem das seit dem neuen Patch die Nacht taghell ist?



Nein, alles normal dunkel. Vielleicht lag es am Wetter?


----------



## Iconoclast (26. Mai 2015)

Die Nächte waren bei mir noch nie wirklich richtig dunkel, taghell allerdings auch nicht. Bei sehr klaren Nächten kommt einem das auf freier Flächer aber schonmal sehr hell vor.


----------



## Aldrearic (26. Mai 2015)

Die Nächste sind wrklich nicht so dunkel, ich renn aber meistens mit der Fackel rum.

Gerade so eine Wache, als ich in Novigrad über die Mauer gesprungen bin... ,,Du siehst mir sehr verdächtig aus Gandalf'' 

Ich spiele immer noch mit 1.02. Erst wenn ich nichtshöre über 1.03 oder 1.04, dass das Spiel instabil läuft, werd ich das Game updaten.


----------



## parad0xr (26. Mai 2015)

Sagmal wie macht ihr das bezüglich dem Empfohlenen Level für die Hauptquests? Ich spiele jetzt etwa 40Stunden und habe zunehmen das Problem das Ich seid ich in Novigrad bin fast garnicht mehr dazu komme Nebenquest zu machen weil ich die Hauptquests immer so um das Empfohlene Level machen möchte damit dies nicht zu leicht wird. Leider kann man seid Novigrad nur durch die Hauptquest schon so schnell leveln das man sogut wie garkeine Nebequest brauch um weiter die Hauptquest zu verfolgen. Ich hab nur die in meinen Augen "wichtigen" Nebenquests  von bekannten Nebencharakteren gemacht.  Macht ihr gnadenlos alle Nebenquest und seid dann halt mit Lev 20 die Lev 12 Hauptquests machen? Oder macht ihr es auch wie ich und macht halt die 80% Hauptquest und 20% Wichtig erscheinende Nebenquest? Finde man müsste langsamer leveln...


----------



## Rizzard (26. Mai 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Solltest du, den die Main Quest braucht am Ende nur Level 28 (2. Schwierigkeitsstufe) und du levelst sehr schnell in der Main Quest.



Hab´s gestern auch gemerkt. Hauptquest gemacht, und innerhalb von 1-2h 2 Level hoch gegangen.  Naja was soll´s, die Nebenquests müssen trotzdem her halten, sind einfach toll gemacht.



parad0xr schrieb:


> Sagmal wie macht ihr das bezüglich dem  Empfohlenen Level für die Hauptquests? Ich spiele jetzt etwa 40Stunden  und habe zunehmen das Problem das Ich seid ich in Novigrad bin fast  garnicht mehr dazu komme Nebenquest zu machen weil ich die Hauptquests  immer so um das Empfohlene Level machen möchte damit dies nicht zu  leicht wird. Leider kann man seid Novigrad nur durch die Hauptquest  schon so schnell leveln das man sogut wie garkeine Nebequest brauch um  weiter die Hauptquest zu verfolgen. Ich hab nur die in meinen Augen  "wichtigen" Nebenquests  von bekannten Nebencharakteren gemacht.  Macht  ihr gnadenlos alle Nebenquest und seid dann halt mit Lev 20 die Lev 12  Hauptquests machen? Oder macht ihr es auch wie ich und macht halt die  80% Hauptquest und 20% Wichtig erscheinende Nebenquest? Finde man müsste  langsamer leveln...



Genau um den Punkt gehts mir. Wenn ich weiter Nebenquests mache, werd ich immer über dem empfohlenen Wert sein.


----------



## parad0xr (26. Mai 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Hab´s gestern auch gemerkt. Hauptquest gemacht, und innerhalb von 1-2h 2 Level hoch gegangen.  Naja was soll´s, die Nebenquests müssen trotzdem her halten, sind einfach toll gemacht.
> 
> 
> 
> Genau um den Punkt gehts mir. Wenn ich weiter Nebenquests mache, werd ich immer über dem empfohlenen Wert sein.




Ja das finde ich auch blöd. Hab jetzt in Novigrad die Hauptquests soweit fertig . Hab in Novigrade wirklich nur die Nebenquests gemacht die vom level gepasst haben und mir wichtig erschienen sind. Hab in Novigrad außerhalb der Stadt so gut wie garkeine Nebenquests gemacht. Bin jetzt ja schon viel zu hoch vom level. Und auch in Velen habe ich noch genug Fragezeichen die inzwischen wahrscheinlich viel zu leicht sind. Ich fänd es irgendwie besser wenn die Quests und Monster "mitleveln" würden. Oder Grundsätzlich das Leveln um locker 50% reduziert. Der Schwierigkeit ist da auch nicht hilfreicht. Denn wenn du mal Lev20 bist und die Hauptquest 15 ist sind die Gegner so dermaßend nicht fordernd, da kannst du den Schwierigkeitsgrad anheben wie du willst. Ich mach halt jetzt die Hauptquest mit dem richtig level fertig und muss danach halt viele nebenquests "zu hoch" machen. Anders scheint es leider nicht zu gehen, echt schade!


----------



## BabaYaga (26. Mai 2015)

Hm Fackeln hab ich noch nie gebraucht, wenns wirklich mal eine extrem finstere Höhle ist, verwende ich den verstärkten Katzentrank xD

Ja das mit dem Leveln ist eben so ne Sache. Macht man viele Nebenquests, überholt man die Stufe der Hauptquest früher oder später, lässt sich wohl nicht vermeiden.
Werde aber sicher nicht die ganzen Nebenquests liegen lassen nur um bei der Hauptquest nicht zu hoch zu sein. Ich arbeite die "Grünen" einfach der Reihe nach ab. Die Niedrigsten zuerst und mal guggen wohin das führt xD Hab ja jetzt schon genug Sachen im Questlog die meilenweit von meiner entfernt sind. Gestern Abend noch Stufe 10 erreicht. Ach Mensch und heute arbeiten... keeeein BOCK lol.


----------



## parad0xr (26. Mai 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Hm Fackeln hab ich noch nie gebraucht, wenns wirklich mal eine extrem finstere Höhle ist, verwende ich den verstärkten Katzentrank xD
> 
> Ja das mit dem Leveln ist eben so ne Sache. Macht man viele Nebenquests, überholt man die Stufe der Hauptquest früher oder später, lässt sich wohl nicht vermeiden.
> Werde aber sicher nicht die ganzen Nebenquests liegen lassen nur um bei der Hauptquest nicht zu hoch zu sein. Ich arbeite die "Grünen" einfach der Reihe nach ab. Die Niedrigsten zuerst und mal guggen wohin das führt xD Hab ja jetzt schon genug Sachen im Questlog die meilenweit von meiner entfernt sind. Gestern Abend noch Stufe 10 erreicht. Ach Mensch und heute arbeiten... keeeein BOCK lol.



Naja warte mal ab bis du so mittig der Hauptquest in Novigrad landest, dort wird meienr Meinung nach das Problem erst richtig bemerkbar. Denn hier levelnt man so unglaublich schnell. Eben nocht für lev 14 extra ne Waffe gecraftet schon macht man in Novigrad Hauptquests wo man nicht viel Kämpfen muss und ruck zuck war ich 18 und konnte mit den neu gecrafteten Sachen nicht mehr viel anfangen. Und manche Nebenquests geben auch abartig viel EXP. Also ich werde die Nebenquests nachträglich machen. Ich will nicht das am Ende der Hauptquest der Endboss ein 1hit ist. Muss jeder für sich selbst wissen. Nach dem Ende kann man ja noch alle Nebenquests machen. Wie ich mich kenn mache ich die sowieso alle. Schade aber das man dann wahrscheinlich mit Lev 30 die 10er Quest einfach durchrennen kann. Oder ich mach einen zweiten durchgang und konzentrier mich nur auf Nebenquests, eins von beiden werd ich wohl machen müssen. Wäre cool wenn man die EXP-Tabelle irgendwie bearbeiten könnte oder einen Mod für langsameres leveln.


----------



## BabaYaga (26. Mai 2015)

Stimmt schon ja, die Hauptquests geben extrem viele XP ab teilweise, deswegen hab ich auch noch fast keine gemacht und trotzdem levle ich nicht gerade langsam. Wenn ich mir denke dass ich erst in ein paar Kuhkaffs war und noch so ziemlich alle ?? Orte auf der Map verfügbar sind im Bereich um Velen wo ich begonnen hab, wird das teilweise dann wohl ein Spaziergang werden.

Wäre es da nicht sinnvoll das z.b die empfohlene Queststufe automatisch einfach immer um 1 angehoben werden würde, sobald man selbst 1 Stufe drüber ist? Also das dann sämtliche Gegner & Co in diesen Quests quasi hochgezogen werden. Sonst steht man ja wirklich da mit Level 20 und hat Nebenquests mit Stufe 6 und so...


----------



## parad0xr (26. Mai 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Stimmt schon ja, die Hauptquests geben extrem viele XP ab teilweise, deswegen hab ich auch noch fast keine gemacht und trotzdem levle ich nicht gerade langsam. Wenn ich mir denke dass ich erst in ein paar Kuhkaffs war und noch so ziemlich alle ?? Orte auf der Map verfügbar sind im Bereich um Velen wo ich begonnen hab, wird das teilweise dann wohl ein Spaziergang werden.
> 
> Wäre es da nicht sinnvoll das z.b die empfohlene Queststufe automatisch einfach immer um 1 angehoben werden würde, sobald man selbst 1 Stufe drüber ist? Also das dann sämtliche Gegner & Co in diesen Quests quasi hochgezogen werden. Sonst steht man ja wirklich da mit Level 20 und hat Nebenquests mit Stufe 6 und so...



Die Quests sollen ja etwas skallieren. Also dann eben die in Quest gescripteten Gegner kommen da eben 5 statt nur 3 Wölfen zum Beispiel. Problem des ganzen ist das es dich mit Lev 20 eben nicht juckt ob da 3x Lev10 Wölfe kommen oder 5x Lev10 Wölfe. Wie gesagt ich bin schon in Novigrad zu hoch und habe in den Dörfen auserhalb der Stadt noch garkeine Nebenquests gemacht. Und Velen hab ich auch noch genug übrig. Irgendwie ist da der Wurm drinnen.

Entweder du machst deinen Fokus auf Nebenquest und versuchst diese im meist optimalen Level zu machen (wobei es selbst dafür wahrscheinlich zu viele Nebenquest gibt). Oder du machst die Hauptquest im "richtigen" Level und machst halt nur Nebenquest wenn du mal ein paar Level brauchst. Aber wie gesagt ab Novigrad brauchst du fast garkeine Nebenquests mehr um das optimale Level zu haben. Wenn du welche machst bist du zu hoch und wenn du alle machst bist du viel zu hoch.

Irgendwie hatte ich bei Inquisition solche Probleme nicht und da gabs auch Quests in Massen. Irgendwie finde ich müsste in Witcher 3 das Levelsystem etwas abgeändert werden.


----------



## 5000wbm (26. Mai 2015)

iluap3d schrieb:


> Es läuft an sich ganz gut: ca. 48fps, aber schwankend (habe das hairworks komplett aus und die anzahl der hintergrundleute auf mittel)... Unterschied sieht man keinen, geht aber um das "Gefühl", auf ultra zu spielen...
> 
> P.S.: Bin jetzt zu allen "Orten der Macht" nochmals hingereist: siehe da, auf einmal gehts bei mir!
> 
> Danke, patch 1.04



Patch 1.04 hats wirklich rausgehauen. Seitdem keine Freezes oder Abstürze mehr. Patch 1.03 dagegen hatte es bei mir "verschlimmbessert".l.


----------



## BabaYaga (26. Mai 2015)

parad0xr schrieb:


> ....



Ja ich denke auch dass sie sich da noch was einfallen lassen werden (müssen).
Ich seh es trotzdem positiv, wird sich viel verändern bis zu meinem zweiten Spieldurchlauf dann irgendwann hahaha 
Im Moment bin ich einfach nur froh mich für Stufe 3/4 entschieden zu haben, da sind die Fights gerade gegen größere Gegner doch "noch" recht prickelnd und ich hoffe, das bleibt auch noch eine Weile so gg.


----------



## Rizzard (26. Mai 2015)

parad0xr schrieb:


> Aber wie gesagt ab Novigrad brauchst du fast garkeine Nebenquests mehr um das optimale Level zu haben. Wenn du welche machst bist du zu hoch und wenn du alle machst bist du viel zu hoch.
> 
> Irgendwie hatte ich bei Inquisition solche Probleme nicht und da gabs auch Quests in Massen. Irgendwie finde ich müsste in Witcher 3 das Levelsystem etwas abgeändert werden.



Ja TW3 scheint so ausgelegt zu sein, das du quasi die Story am Stück durchzocken kannst, da du hier genügend XP bekommst um die empfohlenen Level zu haben.


----------



## Robonator (26. Mai 2015)

Auch interessant: 
Laut dem ehemaligen Project Lead Ryszard Chojnowski wäre The Witcher beinahe ein aRPG mit isometrischer Perspektive geworden und man hätte auch nicht Geralt gespielt. 
Es mangelte allerdings stark an der Kommunikation und die Engine eignete sich am Ende überhaupt nicht mehr für das Spiel also wurde das Projekt 2003 eingestampft. 

Quelle

Und das Video dazu:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMmFiQp3Q_4


----------



## trigger831 (26. Mai 2015)

Moin. Mit Patch 1.04 soll es ja mehr Gwent Karten in Weißgarten geben. Habe die Händler abgklappert, finde aber keine neuen Karten. Hat die jemand schon gesehen?


----------



## sycron17 (26. Mai 2015)

Habt ihr auch das gefühl das seit den neuen treiber weniger fps vorhanden ist?


----------



## Kinguin (26. Mai 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Auch interessant:
> Laut dem ehemaligen Project Lead Ryszard Chojnowski wäre The Witcher beinahe ein aRPG mit isometrischer Perspektive geworden und man hätte auch nicht Geralt gespielt.
> Es mangelte allerdings stark an der Kommunikation und die Engine eignete sich am Ende überhaupt nicht mehr für das Spiel also wurde das Projekt 2003 eingestampft.
> Quelle
> ...



Das ist ja interessant,bin aber dann trotzdem froh,dass man nicht diesen Weg ging - Geralt ist einfach ein cooler Typ ^^.


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. Mai 2015)

Furchtbar. Da bin ich nur froh, dass das nichts geworden ist.


----------



## Robonator (26. Mai 2015)

sycron17 schrieb:


> Habt ihr auch das gefühl das seit den neuen treiber weniger fps vorhanden ist?


Es gibt schon wieder einen neuen Treiber?


----------



## BabaYaga (26. Mai 2015)

Nö, der Letzte ist der 352.86 vom 18.5


----------



## Shona (26. Mai 2015)

trigger831 schrieb:


> Moin. Mit Patch 1.04 soll es ja mehr Gwent Karten in Weißgarten geben. Habe die Händler abgklappert, finde aber keine neuen Karten. Hat die jemand schon gesehen?


Klapper mal die Tavernen ab,  da gibt es auch karten  

-------

Hab gestern das spiel neu angefangen da ich durch war.  Muss aber sag das ende gefällt mir so nicht mit den Zeichnungen und dem Erzähler,  da war das ende von W2 viel besser. 

Auch stört es mich das man absolut nicht erfährt man nicht was mit Triss & Yen ist wenn man sich nicht für eine entschieden hat bzw.  von Yen hab ich nur erfahren das sie im norden ist aber nicht sas sie da macht..


----------



## Zybba (26. Mai 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> ...


Pack bitte mal alles zum Ende in einen Spoiler!
Für meinen Geschmack hast du schon zu viel verraten.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Mai 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Klapper mal die Tavernen ab,  da gibt es auch karten
> 
> -------
> 
> ...



Wie viele Stunden hast du gebraucht? Ich bin bei 17h und erst vor kurzem Novigrad erreicht und endlich Zoltan gefunden. Ist mein Favorit der Charaktere der Witcher Welt, Bier und Armdrücken geht bei ihm immer.


----------



## Shona (26. Mai 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wie viele Stunden hast du gebraucht? Ich bin bei 17h und erst vor kurzem Novigrad erreicht und endlich Zoltan gefunden. Ist mein Favorit der Charaktere der Witcher Welt, Bier und Armdrücken geht bei ihm immer.


71h aber ich hab viele side quests gemacht und  wenig fast travel


Zybba schrieb:


> Pack bitte mal alles zum Ende in einen Spoiler!
> Für meinen Geschmack hast du schon zu viel verraten.


ehrlich? o.O 
Das mit Triss & Yen ist das einzige das gleich bleibt wenn man sich eben nicht entscheiden kann und ansonsten gibt es 30 verschiedene end versionen von denen du 2-4 pro ende siehst


----------



## Zybba (26. Mai 2015)

Ja, ehrlich.
Ich weiß noch nicht mal ansatzweise, wie das Spiel ausgeht und was mit allen Charakteren passiert.
Ist aber mein Fehler, mit solchen Spoilern muss man wohl rechnen, wenn man in diesem Thread liest.
Warum du das aber auch nach meiner Bitte in ein Spoilertag packst, verstehe ich nicht. 
Ich pack dich einfach zeitweise auf ignore. Kommst wieder runter, keine Sorge. ^^

Edit:
Sobald ich die Story durch habe natürlich.


----------



## Shona (26. Mai 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ja, ehrlich.
> Ich weiß noch nicht mal ansatzweise, wie das Spiel ausgeht und was mit allen Charakteren passiert.
> Ist aber mein Fehler, mit solchen Spoilern muss man wohl rechnen, wenn man in diesem Thread liest.
> Warum du das aber auch nach meiner Bitte in ein Spoilertag packst, verstehe ich nicht.
> Ich pack dich einfach zeitweise auf ignore. Kommst wieder runter, keine Sorge. ^^


rofl dabei reden wir schon seitenweise darüber o.O manche Leute sin echt lächerlich,  vor allem da die kompletten Entscheidungen das ende entscheiden....

und ich sehe kein grund für einen spoiler - tag weil es kein spoiler ist... Anders wäre es wenn ich sagen würde was passiert wenn man sich für triss entscheidet


----------



## Rizzard (26. Mai 2015)

Bei so einem Mammutspiel kann man 1 Woche nach Release fast alles in Spoiler packen, was mit der Story zu tun hat.


----------



## Shona (26. Mai 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Bei so einem Mammutspiel kann man 1 Woche nach Release fast alles in Spoiler packen, was mit der Story zu tun hat.


Du musst es sogar,  alleine meine Screenshots sind schon spoiler die ich gepostet hatte sowie jede frage dazu

Oder die frage wie man sich für Yen oder Triss entscheidet und welche quests dafür verantwortlich sind

oder wenn einer schreibt wie er einen Witcher vertrag schafft z.  b.  hanna aus dem wald


----------



## Iconoclast (26. Mai 2015)

Jo, also ich hab mich grad auch was geärgert. Pack das doch einfach in den Kasten.


----------



## Rizzard (26. Mai 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> oder wenn einer schreibt wie er einen Witcher vertrag schafft z.  b.  hanna aus dem wald



Neben- oder Hexerquests wären ja nicht so schlimm, aber alles mit Story sollte man vorerst mit Samthandschuhen anfassen.


----------



## Thaurial (26. Mai 2015)

muss doch nicht sein.. wenn man drum gebeten wird es zu ändern einfach weiter Spoiler postet, das is jawohl mehr als unfreundlich..


----------



## Shona (26. Mai 2015)

Thaurial schrieb:


> muss doch nicht sein.. wenn man drum gebeten wird es zu ändern einfach weiter Spoiler postet, das is jawohl mehr als unfreundlich..


ich hab sonst nicht geschrieben das hier im Thread nicht so oder so schon steht, OHNE SPOILER.

Wenn es dir oder anderen nicht passt dann solltest du den thread meiden,  den das mit Triss &  Yen stand hier so oder so schonmal somit war es nicht neues..... 



Rizzard schrieb:


> Neben- oder Hexerquests wären ja nicht so schlimm, aber alles mit Story sollte man vorerst mit Samthandschuhen anfassen.


Vollkommen egal es ist genauso gespoilert,  den ich hab auch nicht alle gemacht schon gar nicht die Witcher Contracts. 

Das einzig gute daran ist das ich auf englisch spiele und mit den deutsche  questnamen nicht viel anfangen kann wenn sie nicht eins zu eins übersetzt wurden.


----------



## BabaYaga (26. Mai 2015)

Hab schon drauf gewartet bis wer kommt und ERSTER ruft 
Oh Mann so kurz nach Release schon durch, mein Beileid  71h?
In meinem Statusschirm steht Spielzeit derzeit 3 Tage lol. Hab allerdings noch fast nix von der Hauptquest gemacht und ansonsten ist gefühlt 90% der Karte auch noch offen.
Bin auch sehr froh darüber


----------



## Shona (26. Mai 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Hab schon drauf gewartet bis wer kommt und ERSTER ruft [emoji38]
> Oh Mann so kurz nach Release schon durch, mein Beileid  71h?
> In meinem Statusschirm steht Spielzeit derzeit 3 Tage lol. Hab allerdings noch fast nix von der Hauptquest gemacht und ansonsten ist gefühlt 90% der Karte auch noch offen.
> Bin auch sehr froh darüber


Ich hab es nur durch weil ich Level 32 war und die Hauptstory nur Level 28 am Ende braucht. Somit musste ich mich kaum anstrengen was eher traurig ist als das ich es durch habe. 

Angeblich soll die Haupstory auch nur 50h lang sein,  wenn überhaupt.  Ich tippe da eher auf 35-40h


----------



## BabaYaga (26. Mai 2015)

Hm okay ja da bist wieder genau auf das Problem gestoßen worüber wir heute eh schon gesprochen haben. 
Dass die Hauptstory so 50h sein wird wurde aber eh auch so kommuniziert wenn ich es richtig im Kopf habe. 
Bei Skyrim hat man ja sogar weniger gesagt und ich hab in Summe glaub ich 100h für meinen ersten Durchlauf gebraucht  Lass mir da gerne Zeit.
Bin mir jetzt nicht mehr sicher ob diese "empfohlenen" Stufen hier das Spielverhalten nicht mehr beeinflussen als sie es vielleicht sollten...
Da müssen sie sich defintiv noch was überlegen. Das Hauptstory nur 28 braucht finde ich schon etwas bedenklich, wenn ich daran denke was ich jetzt schon an Nebenquests und Ausrüstungsschemata hab, die über Stufe 30 fordern :/


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Mai 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Ich hab es nur durch weil ich Level 32 war und die Hauptstory nur Level  28 am Ende braucht. Somit musste ich mich kaum anstrengen was eher  traurig ist als das ich es durch habe.
> 
> Angeblich soll die Haupstory auch nur 50h lang sein,  wenn überhaupt.  Ich tippe da eher auf 35-40h



Wenn ich die 71h durch 7 Tage verteile, komme ich auf rund 10h am Tag, bist du Hauptberuflich Zockerin?  (Ist nur als Scherz gemeint)


----------



## Rizzard (26. Mai 2015)

Zahlen vom Bitcher.

The Witcher 3 - UK-Verkauf übertrumpft sogar Battlefield Hardline - News - GameStar.de


----------



## BabaYaga (26. Mai 2015)

Wobei hats ned von CD's Chef geheißen wer's unter 100h schafft dem verleiht er ne Medaille? 
War wohl wieder Marketing Geschwafel


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Mai 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Zahlen vom Bitcher.
> 
> The Witcher 3 - UK-Verkauf übertrumpft sogar Battlefield Hardline - News - GameStar.de



Kann mich erinnern irgendwo gelesn zu haben das TW3 insgesamt 1.5Mio mal Vorbestellt wurde, also wundern tut mich das nicht.


----------



## Zybba (26. Mai 2015)

Ich hab die Aussage von einem User gelesen, dass er es nach unter 30 Stunden durch gehabt hätte.
War hier oder im Luxx Forum.
Selbst wenns wahr ist, klingt für mich persönlich nicht nach so viel Spaß. ^^


----------



## Ruptet (26. Mai 2015)

Naja ... ob man sich jetzt damit brüsten kann, Battlefield Hardline "geschlagen" zu haben, sei mal dahin gestellt


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Mai 2015)

608% mehr Verkäufe zum Release als bei TW2. TW2 hat sich zum Release direkt etwa 400.000 mal verkauft, bei 608% mehr Verkäufen von TW3 läge man bei 2.432.000 verkauften Exemplaren von TW3 direkt zum Release.
Das ein ganz guter Start, mal sehen wie Zahlen nach 1-2 Monaten aussehen werden.


----------



## RavionHD (26. Mai 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Zahlen vom Bitcher.
> 
> The Witcher 3 - UK-Verkauf übertrumpft sogar Battlefield Hardline - News - GameStar.de



Ist ja ganz ordentlich, absolut verdient.

Auf dem PC wird wohl der größte Teil sein wenn die 1.5 Millionen stimmen, allein auf Steam sind es um die ~460.000:
The Witcher® 3: Wild Hunt - SteamSpy - All the data and stats about Steam games

Den größten Teil wird wohl auf GoG.com und Keyverkäufe und ein paar Retailverkäufe fallen, denke der PC hat die Millionen schon, die Konsolenversion wird sich wohl auch ganz gut verkauft haben.

@Nightslaver

Die 400.000 waren die Zahlen für eine Woche nach Release.


----------



## Shona (26. Mai 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wenn ich die 71h durch 7 Tage verteile, komme ich auf rund 10h am Tag, bist du Hauptberuflich Zockerin? [emoji14] (Ist nur als Scherz gemeint)


Nope hat gezwungenermaßen am Do &  Fr wegen Materialmangel frei^^ 

das längste nwar 580 min also knapp 10h davon.  Insgesamt muss man aber gut 3h anziehen da stand das spiel nur im Hintergrund


----------



## MG42 (26. Mai 2015)

Wenn man ein neues Spiel anfängt (habe  vergessen meinen fertigen W1-2 Spielstand zu importieren, falls das überhaupt funktioniert), kommt dann nach dem Einführungsgebiet Weißgarten trotzdem noch bei der Wellness und Bartschneidezumutung die Gesprächsoptionen mit dem General oder wird das ohne Gesprächsoption durchlaufen?
Habe immer noch kein gescheites Deck mit 10er Karten. Und so von der Ausrüstung bin ich in den falschen Dungeons gewesen udn habe die falsche Truhen geplündert, immer Zeugs, das etwa 5-6 Lvl. nicht zu gebrauchen war und erst jetzt nachdem ich diese längst erreicht habe das fehlende Zeugs für die Level dazwischen bzw. davor gefunden.
So eine Truhenreihenfolge wie bei G3 wäre nicht schlecht...  Damit man immer die Items bekommt, die von dem Storyverlauf / Charakterentwicklung auch Sinn machen.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Mai 2015)

Hab irgendwie einen merkwürdigen Bug, in meinen Optionen wird das Menü für die Gamma Einstellungen nicht mehr angezeigt, sollte sich ja normalerweise direkt unter Grafik befinden, aber da ist nichts mehr... 
Äußerst merkwürdig...


----------



## BabaYaga (26. Mai 2015)

Hm ne is nicht mehr da. War es aber mit Sicherheit mal, zumal ich da in der Releaseversion auch noch daran rumgefummelt hab 



Zybba schrieb:


> Ich hab die Aussage von einem User gelesen, dass er es nach unter 30 Stunden durch gehabt hätte.
> War hier oder im Luxx Forum.
> Selbst wenns wahr ist, klingt für mich persönlich nicht nach so viel Spaß. ^^



Oh Mann wie kann man sich so ein Spiel nur kaputtmachen indem man da überall durchrushed.
Die Entwickleraussage war ja das deren Speedrun bei 25h liegt und da mussten sie schon alle Dialoge & Sequenzen wegdrücken...


----------



## Shizuki (26. Mai 2015)

Bei mir ist das Gamm-Menü noch da, aber ich kann es nicht verändern. o.O Also ich kann schon, aber das Verschieben des Reglers ändert nichts.


----------



## Oozy (26. Mai 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Oh Mann wie kann man sich so ein Spiel nur kaputtmachen indem man da überall durchrushed.
> Die Entwickleraussage war ja das deren Speedrun bei 25h liegt und da mussten sie schon alle Dialoge & Sequenzen wegdrücken...


Das ist für ein solches Spiel so schade, das nimmt doch den Reiz fast komplett. Ich bin momentan bei knapp 10h angelangt, aber von der Hauptquest habe ich kaum was gemacht, weil mich die Nebenquests immer wieder ablenken. Nachdem ich beim Vorbeireiten zufälligerweise eine Nebenquest aktiviert hatte, musste ich der Quest folgen und konnte ein echt gutes Stahlschwert ergattern, welches dann gleich gegen ein Banditenlager Premiere feiern durfte. Da die Banditen aber 2x Lvl 10 und 1x Lvl 9 waren (ich war nur Lvl 3) musste ich mich sicher eine halbe Stunde daran versuchen, ehe ich es dann mit dem Pferd+Tränke+Stahlschwert hinbekommen habe.


----------



## BabaYaga (26. Mai 2015)

Hahaha na da hast du dir was angetan. 6 Level Unterschied ist nicht sinnvoll in der Regel da bist du 1 hit kaputt üblicherweise und die haben einen Totenkopf über dem Lebensbalken. Am besten immer Gebiete abgrasen und guggen welchen Level die Gegner haben... dementsprechend zuschlagen oder woanders versuchen  *g*. Mehr als 2-3 Level über dir kann schon ziemlich "lästig" sein beim Kampf. (Je nach Schwierigkeitsgrad)


----------



## Oozy (26. Mai 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Hahaha na da hast du dir was angetan. 6 Level Unterschied ist nicht sinnvoll in der Regel da bist du 1 hit kaputt üblicherweise und die haben einen Totenkopf über dem Lebensbalken. Am besten immer Gebiete abgrasen und guggen welchen Level die Gegner haben... dementsprechend zuschlagen oder woanders versuchen  *g*. Mehr als 2-3 Level über dir kann schon ziemlich "lästig" sein beim Kampf. (Je nach Schwierigkeitsgrad)


Es war definitiv zu viel des Guten, aber ich wollte die Banditen zerstört haben. 

Der eine hatte so eine zweihändige Axt, die mich in eine Schlag umgebracht hat. Mit einem Bogenschützen und einem anderen Schwertkämpfer hatte ich als Lvl 3 schlechte Aussichten. Doch dann hatte ich die Idee, dass ich auch vom Pferd aus kämpfen kann und das ja zusätzlich viel mehr Schaden macht. 

Edit: Schwierigkeit ist bei "Blut, Tränen und Schweiss"


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Mai 2015)

So, hab jetzt mal spaßeshalber den 352.86er Graifktreiber von Nvidia installiert um mal zu schauen wie die FPS damit bei TW3 aussehn. Bei gleichen Einstellungen läuft TW3 damit auf Hoch + SSAO im Schnitt  5-6 FPS besser, mit der GTX580. Hab die gewonnen FPS dann mal dazu genutzt die Grafik noch was nach oben zu schrauben und jetzt bis auf Schattendarstellung, Anzahl der Hintergrundcharaktere alles auf Ultra + SSAO, Rest auf Hoch.

FPS schwanken damit zwischen 20-30 Bildern pro Sekunde, im Mittel mit 27FPS. Gefühlt läuft es damit aber immer noch flüssiger und stotert weniger als mit dem alten 334er Nivida Treiber den ich vorher verwendet habe und das obwohl die FPS da bei recht konstanten 30 FPS lagen. Auch ungewöhnlich ist das der sonst übliche zähe Kaugummi-Effekt nicht wirklich spürbar ist, der auftritt sobald ein Spiel auf unter 30 FPS fällt. Insgesamt läuft TW3 bis ca. 21FPS recht weich, gut spielbar und reagieren die Eingaben ordentlich.
Wirklich ein ungewöhnlicher Umstand den ich so in der Weise bei anderen ARPGs noch nicht erlebt habe... da war meist ab 29FPS der Spaß vorbei und man hat deutlich gemerkt das die ganze Bewegung und Eingabe sich wie ein Kaugummi über den Monitor zog.

Hier mal ein Bild mit den aktuell verwendeten Einstellungen, sieht einfach nur unendlich stimmig aus wie Geralt da durch den Wald reitet, wie ich finde:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (26. Mai 2015)

DerDoofy schrieb:


> Hey, kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich so Schemata für Köder herbekomme? Ich muss einen Köder herstellen, habe aber weder in Alchemie das nötige Quest-Untermenü, noch irgendein Schema.
> 
> Ich mache gerade die Quest "Mysteriöse Spuren". Wäre super, wenn wer helfen könnte



Geht mir auch so. Hat jemand eine Lösung gefunden? Klingt irgendwie nach Questbug. -.-


----------



## Robonator (26. Mai 2015)

ZAM schrieb:


> Geht mir auch so. Hat jemand eine Lösung gefunden? Klingt irgendwie nach Questbug. -.-



Hab grad mal spärlich rumgegooglet weil ich mir nix spoilern wollte, aber jemand schreibt das er den Köder im Tab für Questitems im Inventar gefunden hatte.
Ansonsten steht hier vielleicht was genaueres drin? Will mir halt nix spoilern^^
The Witcher 3 - Mysterious Tracks: how to bait and kill Howler â€¢ Eurogamer.net


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (26. Mai 2015)

Interessant, dass Yen Geralt Komplimente über seinen Bart macht, obwohl ich grade ne Minute vorher noch beim Barbier war und absolut glattrasiert bin.
Was ist da denn los, CDPR?


----------



## Shona (26. Mai 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Hahaha na da hast du dir was angetan. 6 Level Unterschied ist nicht sinnvoll in der Regel da bist du 1 hit kaputt üblicherweise und die haben einen Totenkopf über dem Lebensbalken. Am besten immer Gebiete abgrasen und guggen welchen Level die Gegner haben... dementsprechend zuschlagen oder woanders versuchen  *g*. Mehr als 2-3 Level über dir kann schon ziemlich "lästig" sein beim Kampf. (Je nach Schwierigkeitsgrad)


er kann froh sein das er das level noch sah^^ ich bin mal in ein Dorf rein geritten mit Lvl 14 und die Gegner hatten nur ??? da stehen, später hab ich dann gesehen das die Lvl23-25 sind xD

Nochmal zum Thema Spiel kaputt rushen.

Da gibt es nichts zum kaputt rushen solange man alle Sequenzen anschaut und 25h halte ich für übertrieben, den das wegdrücken der Dialoge und Sequenzen spart soviel auch nicht. Vor allem da man erstmal zu den Orten muss um diese dann überhaupt mal per schnellreise zu bekommen was dann erst Zeit einspart.

Außerdem kommen mit der Main Quest auch einige Side Quest dazu die du machen musst sonst geht es nicht weiter. Wenn ich nur an die Main/Side Quest Kombo auf Skellige Island denke da war ich schon gut 6-8h dabei, wenn nicht sogar mehr. Da man auch auf die eine Insel erstmal per Boot schippern muss dauert das gut 20-30 minuten bis dahin und dann muss man noch per Pferd oder zu fuss die Insel + Höhlen abklappern. Ich wählte den Fussmarsch den zu Pferd ging es teilweise gar nicht oder das dumme vieh wollte nicht über eine kleines loch von einer kaputten Brücke springen.

Realistisch würde ich wirklich 35-50h rechnen je nachdem wie gut man bei Kämpfen ist und da man für das Ende nur Lvl 28 braucht, bringen einem die Sidequest wenig, den das Level erreicht man auch ohne Sidequest und genau das müssen sie ändern, denn wenn ich sehe das es 2 Relic Schwerter für Lvl 37 gibt, dann frage ich mich für was. Ich hab nicht einen Gegner über Lvl 34-35 gesehen und das ist auch nur ein Witcher Vertrag sonst wüsste ich das nichtmal.

Da man ab 2-3 Lvl über dem Gegner sich nicht mehr viel anstrengen muss könnt ihr euch vorstellen wie langweilig mein Endkampf mit Lvl 32 war und wie schon geschrieben war das auch der Grund warum ich zum Ende hin bin.



kalleklappstuhl schrieb:


> Interessant, dass Yen Geralt Komplimente  über seinen Bart macht, obwohl ich grade ne Minute vorher noch beim  Barbier war und absolut glattrasiert bin.
> Was ist da denn los, CDPR?


Da kommen noch andere Dialoge die noch verwirrter sind^^


Wie der eine mit 



Spoiler



Ciri


 als sie frage vorher die Narbe über dem Linken Auge her ist da sie diese nicht kennt, obwohl er die von von beginn den Spiels hatte




PS: Da einige keine "Spolier" wollen müsst ihr nun damit leben das ich genau so weiter schreiben werde im Thread egal wie viele Kästen das dann am Ende werden


----------



## kero81 (26. Mai 2015)

Dafür gibts ja immerhin die Spoiler Funktion.


----------



## Robonator (26. Mai 2015)

Ich muss ja irgendwas falsch machen  Hab bisher nichtmal die Questreihe beim Baron fertig, nichtmal die hälfte von der Map erkundet und vielleicht ne Handvoll Sidequests erledigt bin allerdings schon bei knapp 32 Spielstunden. Level 9 bin ich grad


----------



## Stevii (26. Mai 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ich muss ja irgendwas falsch machen  Hab bisher nichtmal die Questreihe beim Baron fertig, nichtmal die hälfte von der Map erkundet und vielleicht ne Handvoll Sidequests erledigt bin allerdings schon bei knapp 32 Spielstunden. Level 9 bin ich grad



Du machst es genau richtig 
Bin bei 80 Stunden fast und gerade erst nach Skellige


----------



## Shona (26. Mai 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Dafür gibts ja immerhin die Spoiler Funktion.


Ist  unnütz wie nochwas wenn schon vorher über ein Thema ohne Spoiler-Tag  normal geredet hat. Somit braucht mir hier auch keiner seiten später  kommen das es Spoiler wäre
Außerdem sollte man die Spoiler funktion mal überarbeiten der Kasten sie Sch**** aus, wäre es so wie im Steam Forum wäre er nützlicher 



Robonator schrieb:


> Ich muss ja irgendwas falsch machen  Hab bisher nichtmal die Questreihe beim Baron fertig, nichtmal die hälfte von der Map erkundet und vielleicht ne Handvoll Sidequests erledigt bin allerdings schon bei knapp 32 Spielstunden. Level 9 bin ich grad


Solange du die Main Quest nicht machst levelst du auch langsamer 
Wie schonmal geschrieben bei der Main Quest bekommst du bei großen Abschnitten 500-1000 XP und 2000 brauchst du für ein Level. Ich bin teilweise 2-4 Level bei einem Abschnitt gesprungen was schon heftig ist, vor allem wenn das in nur 2-3h passiert.

Wobei 32h für Level 9 ist schon arg O.o Ich hatte White Orchard komplett gemacht und war danach Level 7 mit 14h auf der Uhr. Danach hab ich alle Side Quest beim baron gemacht und dann die Main Quest bei ihm zur Hälfe und bin dann wieder zu Side Quest rüber. Da war ich dann Lvl 14 mit 30h und mit Lvl 18 kam dann der Punkt das ich nur noch die Main Quest gemacht habe bis ich auf Skellige war, dort hab ich dann noch ein paar Side Quest und Treasure Hunts gemacht und bin dann bei ca. 60h zum ersten Ende der Main Quest mit Level 23. Danach war ich dann Lvl 26-27 und ab da hab ich dann die letzten Punkte der Main Quest gemacht, als ich sah das ich nur Lvl 28 brauch.

Ich würde also wirklich nicht soviel Zeit in Sidequest stecken weil wie eine schon bemerkt habenm, wird man dann viel zu stark für den Endgegner.


----------



## kero81 (26. Mai 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Ist  unnütz wie nochwas wenn schon vorher über ein Thema ohne Spoiler-Tag  normal geredet hat. Somit braucht mir hier auch keiner seiten später  kommen das es Spoiler wäre
> Außerdem sollte man die Spoiler funktion mal überarbeiten der Kasten sie Sch**** aus, wäre es so wie im Steam Forum wäre er nützlicher



Irgendwann fängt einer an, zieht das durch und andere werden folgen. Nur wenns keiner macht, folgt auch keiner. 

Sorry, ich versteh den Satz einfach nicht. 

Ansichtssache, mir reicht der Kasten voll und ganz.


----------



## ZAM (26. Mai 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hab grad mal spärlich rumgegooglet weil ich mir nix spoilern wollte, aber jemand schreibt das er den Köder im Tab für Questitems im Inventar gefunden hatte.
> Ansonsten steht hier vielleicht was genaueres drin? Will mir halt nix spoilern^^
> The Witcher 3 - Mysterious Tracks: how to bait and kill Howler â€¢ Eurogamer.net



Ok, es war nach dem Spielstart vorhin tatsächlich im Questitems-Tab ^^ Gestern aber nicht.
Danke


----------



## Primer (26. Mai 2015)

Was macht es eigentlich für einen Unterschied ob man schwere mittlere oder leichte Rüstung trägt? So recht kann ich da nichts feststellen.


----------



## Robonator (26. Mai 2015)

Primer schrieb:


> Was macht es eigentlich für einen Unterschied ob man schwere mittlere oder leichte Rüstung trägt? So recht kann ich da nichts feststellen.



Je nachdem was du skillst, bekommste unterschiedliche Boni. Ansonsten: Trag was du willst


----------



## Kinguin (26. Mai 2015)

Also 2015 ist definitiv ein verdammt gutes Gamer Jahr - wir haben nicht mal Juni und ich habe schon so gute Titel gespielt.
Darunter Ori,MH,Bloodborne und TW3 ,mein einziger Kritikpunkt sind lediglich die Kämpfe bzw die Balance,man ist zu schnell überlevelt und das vereinfacht vieles.
Die Nebenquests sind aber doch toll gemacht,macht schon Laune - bin jetzt bei guten 35h+.


----------



## Aldrearic (26. Mai 2015)

Der Unterschied bei der Rüstung? Leichte brauchen wenig Platz, schwere sehr viel im Inventar.  

Ich bin gerade auf Schatzsuche, Quet Temerischer Schatz. Aber irgendwie geh ich dauernd im Kreis und finde auf keinen grünen Zweig...


----------



## antec1200 (26. Mai 2015)

Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir The Witcher 3 als DVD Version kaufen soll da ich momentan einige Internet Probleme habe.
Nun die eigentliche Frage: Sind die Updates sehr groß die man runterladen muss?
Wenn ja dann brauch ich es gar nicht kaufen.


----------



## MG42 (26. Mai 2015)

Ist es wirklich gewollt, dass der Gegner in Gwent nach belieben (alle) Karten nachziehen und unbegrenzt Einheiten ausspielen darf, Was ist das doch für eine elende Verarsche!!! , während man selbst mit nur einer Hand auf gut Glück nicht mal die erste Runde schafft.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Mai 2015)

MG42 schrieb:


> Ist es wirklich gewollt, dass der Gegner in Gwent nach belieben (alle) Karten nachziehen und unbegrenzt Einheiten ausspielen darf, Was ist das doch für eine elende Verarsche!!! , während man selbst mit nur einer Hand auf gut Glück nicht mal die erste Runde schafft.



Eindeutig die Regeln nicht verstanden... Wenn der Gegner Karten mit der Eigenschaft Spion hat kann er 2 Karten nachziehen, wenn du passt kann der Gegner noch soviele Karten ausspielen wie er will, genauso gibt es noch eine Eigenschaft die es erlaubt Karten mit dem gleichen Namen sofort aus zu spielen, alles drei kannst du aber auch machen.
Ansonsten ist Gwint halt recht strategisch aufgebaut, Ziel ist es mit möglichst wenig Karten den Gegner zu schlagen um sich einen Vorteil an Karten zu erspielen. Man sollte eine Runde möglichst mit mehr Karten als der Gegner beenden um möglichst im Vorteil zu sein.
Dazu kommt halt noch das bestimmte Decks halt bestimmte eigene Strategien erfordern, spielt der Gegner ein Monsterdeck, welche vor allem viele und starke Nahkampfkarten bestizen sollte man möglichst die Karte Frost im Deck und auf der Hand haben, spielt der Gegner Scoiatel sollte man Nebel haben um seine Fernkämpfer zu kontern, spielt der Gegner ein Deck mit vielen Karten die über die Eigenschaft Spion verfügen sollte man entweder selbst einige Karten mit Spion besitzen und, oder aber möglichst einige Finte Karten dabei haben um die Karten die mit Spion auf die Hand zu nehmen und beim Gegner wieder aus zu spielen.

Ansonsten gehört natürlich auch noch etwas Glück beim ziehen der Karten dazu und das man ein paar gute Karten im Deck hat, sowie über Auswahl verfügt um manche Gegner zu schlagen.
Nicht immer schlägt man einen Gegner auf Anhieb, aber ich hab bis jetzt sehr selten mal mehr als 1-3 Runden gebraucht um bei Gwint zu gewinnen, wobei es durchaus 1-2 Gegner gibt wo man schon ein richtig gutes Deck mit einigen Heldenkarten benötigt um erfolgreich zu sein.
Die meisten Gegner aber kann man selbst mit einem 0815 Deck und einem halbwegs soliden Deckaufbau und einer durchdachten Strategie schlagen.


----------



## RavionHD (27. Mai 2015)

Hey Leute,
eine kleine Frage (bitte ohne Spoiler beantworten!!!):
Wenn ich nach Skellige reise, kann ich dann wieder zurück nach Velen (denn dort habe ich nicht alle Quests gemacht weil sie zu hoch gelevelt sind).


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Mai 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> eine kleine Frage (bitte ohne Spoiler beantworten!!!):
> Wenn ich nach Skellige reise, kann ich dann wieder zurück nach Velen (denn dort habe ich nicht alle Quests gemacht weil sie zu hoch gelevelt sind).



Ja kannst du.


----------



## Shona (27. Mai 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Der Unterschied bei der Rüstung? Leichte brauchen wenig Platz, schwere sehr viel im Inventar.
> 
> Ich bin gerade auf Schatzsuche, Quet Temerischer Schatz. Aber irgendwie geh ich dauernd im Kreis und finde auf keinen grünen Zweig...


Könnte dir sagen wo er ist aber eigentlich wird es auf der karte angezeigt zumindest war das bei mir der fall. 

hast du wirklich alles mitgenommen und gelesen? 


Robonator schrieb:


> Je nachdem was du skillst, bekommste unterschiedliche Boni. Ansonsten: Trag was du willst


Das mit dem skillen gilt nur für die witcher Rüstungen (Griffin,  Cat,  usw. ) die man finden kann aber nicht die anderen. 

der einzige Unterschied ist eigentlich nur das Gewicht


----------



## Shizuki (27. Mai 2015)

SIcher dass es nur für WItcher RÜstungen gilt? Das wäre ja total blöd...


----------



## TammerID (27. Mai 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> der einzige Unterschied ist eigentlich nur das Gewicht



Ja dann brauch ich auch nicht auf Zwang versuchen nur leichte Rüstungen zu finden.
Vielen Dank


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. Mai 2015)

antec1200 schrieb:


> Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir The Witcher 3 als DVD Version kaufen soll da ich momentan einige Internet Probleme habe.
> Nun die eigentliche Frage: Sind die Updates sehr groß die man runterladen muss?
> Wenn ja dann brauch ich es gar nicht kaufen.


Die Patches sind einige hundert Megabyte groß, also nicht zu riesig.


----------



## Shona (27. Mai 2015)

Shizuki schrieb:


> SIcher dass es nur für WItcher RÜstungen gilt? Das wäre ja total blöd...


Kannste doch im Skill-Tree einsehen und da gibt es 4 Punkte im vierten Tree. 

Diese betreffen definitiv nur die  Griffin, Cat,  Ursine und Bear Rüstung. 

Ob es auch einen Punkt gibt der alle anderen Rüstungen irgendwelchen Bonus gibt müsst ihr schauen,  weil ich hab nichts gesehen


----------



## Stevii (27. Mai 2015)

Ich hab mich gestern auvsersehen Richtig ******** gespoilert und war schon ziemlich abgefuckt und hab mich aufgeregt. 
Mit mieser Laune bin ich dann pennen gegangen und hab sogar VOM SPIEL geträumt inklusive spoiler.. 
Also dass ich von nem Spiel geträumt habe hatte ich auch noch nie, ich war aber auch noch nie gefangen in einer Story wie in witcher 3


----------



## TammerID (27. Mai 2015)

Stevii schrieb:


> Ich hab mich gestern auvsersehen Richtig ******** gespoilert und war schon ziemlich abgefuckt und hab mich aufgeregt.
> Mit mieser Laune bin ich dann pennen gegangen und hab sogar VOM SPIEL geträumt inklusive spoiler..
> Also dass ich von nem Spiel geträumt habe hatte ich auch noch nie, ich war aber auch noch nie gefangen in einer Story wie in witcher 3



Von einem Spiel träumen passiert mir persönlich verdammt oft. Wenn ich einfach nur einen Tag damit verbringe und es spiele, kann ich davon ausgehen das ich auch davon träume, wenn ich Spaß dabei hatte.
Bin sowieso jede Nacht im Schlaf im Witcher Universum


----------



## Laggy.NET (27. Mai 2015)

Gestern abend hatte ich noch ne Stunde Zeit für das Game...
Ich hab mein Inventar aufgeräumt und ein paar Bestiariumseinträge gelesen. 

In diversen anderen Spielen hätte ich in der Zeit 10% der Story gemacht. 


Und kann es sein, dass die Spielwelt sich ständig ändert?

Teilweise merke ich Veränderungn wie abgebrannte Hütten, die zuvor da waren und leichen, die gerade untersucht werden, wo zuvor noch muntere Soldaten standen.
Dabei helfe ich eigentlich schon, wenn "unschudlige" angegriffen werden. Ist das gewollt, oder hab ich unbewusst irgend was versemmelt? Glaube eher nicht, bin ja noch level 6...


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (27. Mai 2015)

Da die meisten das hier nicht wissen zu scheinen:

Leichte Rüstung erhöht die Ausdauer-Regeneration
Mittlere Rüstung wirkt neutral auf die Ausdauer-Regeneration
Schwere Rüstung verringert die Ausdauer-Regeneration

Es gibt also schon einen kleinen Unterschied, welche Rüstung man trägt


----------



## Shona (27. Mai 2015)

kalleklappstuhl schrieb:


> Da die meisten das hier nicht wissen zu scheinen:
> 
> Leichte Rüstung erhöht die Ausdauer-Regeneration
> Mittlere Rüstung wirkt neutral auf die Ausdauer-Regeneration
> ...



Nicht mehr wenn du die Ausdauer skillst dann ist es wumpe,  den irgendwann regeneriert es sich so schnell das du zumindest die Zeichen instant nutzen kannst


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (27. Mai 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Nicht mehr wenn du die Ausdauer skillst dann ist es wumpe,  den irgendwann regeneriert es sich so schnell das du zumindest die Zeichen instant nutzen kannst



Außerhalb des Kampfes ja, da ist die Regeneration auch konstant 100 und die Rüstung wirkt sich meines Wissens nach nicht aus.

Aber im Kampf ist das doch alles andere als Instant und ich hab selbst schon 10 Punkte oder so in den Magie-Tree gesteckt (jedes mal +0,5/s)...
Oder gibts da noch nen Skill an den ich grad nicht denke?

Finde nämlich schon dass es nen Unterschied macht, ob ich 12/s oder 17/s regenerier...


----------



## MfDoom (27. Mai 2015)

liegt wahrscheinlich am Schwierigkeitsgrad


----------



## Zybba (27. Mai 2015)

TammerID schrieb:


> Ja dann brauch ich auch nicht auf Zwang versuchen nur leichte Rüstungen zu finden.
> Vielen Dank


Wie vorher schon jemand geschrieben hat, kommt es auch auf deine gewünschte Skillung an.
Das ist der Reiter mit auszuwählenden Perks.
Ich weiß gerade die Werte der anderen nicht, aber leichte Rüstungsteile geben mit entsprechenden Perk eine größere Chance/Bonus auf kritischen Schaden.


----------



## Shona (27. Mai 2015)

kalleklappstuhl schrieb:


> Außerhalb des Kampfes ja, da ist die Regeneration auch konstant 100 und die Rüstung wirkt sich meines Wissens nach nicht aus.
> 
> Aber im Kampf ist das doch alles andere als Instant und ich hab selbst schon 10 Punkte oder so in den Magie-Tree gesteckt (jedes mal +0,5/s)...
> Oder gibts da noch nen Skill an den ich grad nicht denke?
> ...


Auch im Kampf wenn man es voll ausgeskillt hat und jeglichen bonus dazunimmt. Ich hab zumindest am ende nichts mehr gemerkt und konnte sie instand nutzen.





Zybba schrieb:


> Wie vorher schon jemand geschrieben hat, kommt es auch auf deine gewünschte Skillung an.
> Das ist der Reiter mit auszuwählenden Perks.
> Ich weiß gerade die Werte der anderen nicht, aber leichte Rüstungsteile geben mit entsprechenden Perk eine größere Chance/Bonus auf kritischen Schaden.


Das ist uninteressant wenn man die witcher Rüstungen sucht und im kompletten Satz hat. 

Meine Griffin Rüstung auf Master Level hat soviel bonus das dies paar Prozent nichts mehr ausmachen,  vor allem da der extra Perk für die Rüstung nochmal extra bonus gibt


----------



## Robonator (27. Mai 2015)

> und leichen, die gerade untersucht werden, wo zuvor noch muntere Soldaten standen.


Du meinst die Brücke oder? Auf die bin ich auch gestoßen und das hat mich echt gewundert


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. Mai 2015)

Es sind jetzt zwei weitere DLC (Nr. 3+4) verfügbar.


----------



## Laggy.NET (27. Mai 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Du meinst die Brücke oder? Auf die bin ich auch gestoßen und das hat mich echt gewundert



Ja genau richtig, war ne Brücke, müsste südlich sein.


----------



## MfDoom (27. Mai 2015)

Ist jedes Fragezeichen auf der Karte eine Quest die man annehmen kann?


----------



## Robonator (27. Mai 2015)

Quests haben gelbe Ausrufezeichen. Fragezeichen sind lediglich unentdecke Orte.


----------



## tomick86 (27. Mai 2015)

wie läuft W3 mit GTX 960? Bitte erläutern...


----------



## saphira33 (27. Mai 2015)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Naja aber um ehrlich zu sein, glaube ich nicht das die Skyrim entwickler an CS:S gedacht haben als sie den Spruch mit dem Pfeil ins Knie erfunden haben ^^



Du hast du recht, denn ein "Arrow to the Knee" sagte man im Nordischen wenn man geheiratet hat. Und deswegen kann man auch nicht mehr Abenteurer spielen da man eine Familie hat die man versorgen muss.


----------



## Shona (27. Mai 2015)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Es sind jetzt zwei weitere DLC (Nr. 3+4) verfügbar.


Sind das dann nicht 4+5? Und was für welche sollen das sein,  weil auf steam ist nichts zu finden
Es gibt doch schon 3


Robonator schrieb:


> Quests haben gelbe Ausrufezeichen. Fragezeichen sind lediglich unentdecke Orte.


Fragezeichen können auch Quests enthalten da es Orte sein können wo du die Quest noch nicht angenommen hast. 

Ist mirbein paar mal passiert das ich dann nur noch zum Brett musste den zettel holen und dann das geld einkassieren


----------



## MfDoom (27. Mai 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Quests haben gelbe Ausrufezeichen. Fragezeichen sind lediglich unentdecke Orte.



Ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt, wenn ich auf der Karte zu weissen Fragezeichen reite unddort alles umbringe etc, entgeht mir dann eine Quest?


----------



## Shona (27. Mai 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt, wenn ich auf der Karte zu weissen Fragezeichen reite unddort alles umbringe etc, entgeht mir dann eine Quest?


Nope wenn da eine ist schaltest du die automatisch frei und kannst einsehen wasndu machen musst


----------



## Robonator (27. Mai 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Ich habe mich falsch ausgedrückt, wenn ich auf der Karte zu weissen Fragezeichen reite unddort alles umbringe etc, entgeht mir dann eine Quest?


Das kann unteranderem vorkommen bzw du nimmst dann später ne Quest für den Ort an und.. naja hast sie schon fertig  
Wobei z.B. bei Monsternestern ist mir aufgefallen das die Mobs dort beim neuladen respawnen.



> Nope wenn da eine ist schaltest du die automatisch frei und kannst einsehen wasndu machen musst


Oh echt? Das ist mir bisher gar nicht aufgefallen


----------



## trigger831 (27. Mai 2015)

Es sind atm 4 "Dlc`s": 1. Temerian Armor Set 2. Hair and Beard Style Set 3. Alternative look for Yennefer 4. Lost mining worker (quest)


----------



## Lios Nudin (27. Mai 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Sind das dann nicht 4+5? Und was für welche sollen das sein,  weil auf steam ist nichts zu finden
> Es gibt doch schon 3



In gog sind es vier:



*Temerisches Rüstungsset*
*Bärte- und Frisurenset für Geralt*
*Neuer Auftrag: "Missing Miners"*
*Alternatives Aussehen von Yennefer*


----------



## saphira33 (27. Mai 2015)

parad0xr schrieb:


> Wäre cool wenn man die EXP-Tabelle irgendwie bearbeiten könnte oder einen Mod für langsameres leveln.



Es gibt eine Mod für langsameres Leveln. Bin grade auf Arbeit also kann ich es dir nicht verlinken aber da kannst du glaube ich bis zum Faktor 10x Langsamer einstellen.


----------



## Robonator (27. Mai 2015)

Oh mein Gott der Typ macht so geniale Screenshots 
Ich hab direkt ein paar neue Wallpaper gefunden ^^

Witcher 3 Freecam shots - Album on Imgur


----------



## Shona (27. Mai 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Oh echt? Das ist mir bisher gar nicht aufgefallen


Jup, bei mir stand dann immer wenn ich ihn erledigt hatte "gehe nach xyz hole den Verrag vom Brett".  Wennnich das gemacht hatt stabdda *gehe zu xyz und hole deine belohnunh ab"




Lios Nudin schrieb:


> In gog sind es vier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hm ok den Missing Miner sehe ich schon seit releasen auf steam,  ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen das der noch gar nicht draußen war.





Robonator schrieb:


> Oh mein Gott der Typ macht so geniale Screenshots
> Ich hab direkt ein paar neue Wallpaper gefunden ^^
> 
> Witcher 3 Freecam shots - Album on Imgur


Kann dir das Free Cam script geben das ich über cheat Engine nutze dann kriegst du das auch hin 

Siehst ja an meinen Screenshots die ich gepostet hatte


----------



## TheWitcher19052015 (27. Mai 2015)

Ihr seid doch verrückt! Musste gerade ca. 100 Seiten nachlesen.

Kleines Hexer Update von mir:

Spiel mit einer GTX 980 auf 1440p in Ultra Einstellungen, im Schnitt komm ich auf 40 FPS.

Mein Hexer ist Level 15 bei einer Spielzeit von ca. 60 Stunden.
Bisher hab ich die Hauptstory sehr vernachlässigt. 

Spiele auf Schwierigkeitsgrad 3 / 4

Habt Ihr auch alle Kronen im Überfluss??
Bin zur Zeit bei 13 000 Kronen und ich geh bei weitem nicht sparsam mit dem Geld um.

Ansonsten find ich das Kartenspiel Gwent ziemlich geil.
Habt Ihr die Quest „Big City Players“ schon gemacht?
Ziemlich knackige Gegner…


----------



## TammerID (27. Mai 2015)

Mir fehlt die Möglichkeit in den Dialogen oder Zwischensequenzen einfach zu pausieren.
Das nervt wirklich, wenn es dann mal an der Tür klingelt oder sonst was.


----------



## TheWitcher19052015 (27. Mai 2015)

Ach, ganz Witzig:

Am 18.05. hab ich Blut und Wasser geschwitzt.
Da kam meine CE per DHL und wurde direkt wieder mitgenommen da mein Perso abgelaufen ist.
Musste dann am nächsten Tag zum Rathaus und mir einen vorläufigen Ausweis besorgen.
Mit dem konnte ich das Packet dann zum Glück bei der Post abholen…. Gott sei Dank sonst hätten die das Paket wieder zurück an Amazon geschickt…


----------



## Zybba (27. Mai 2015)

TheWitcher19052015 schrieb:


> Ansonsten find ich das Kartenspiel Gwent ziemlich geil.
> Habt Ihr die Quest „Big City Players“ schon gemacht?
> Ziemlich knackige Gegner…


Ne, leider nicht.
Bin erst in Velen, habe da aber alle geschlagen, die ich finden konnte.
Was für ein Deck spielst du?
Ich aktuell noch nördliche Königreiche. Ist für mich am einfachsten, ist noch mein stärkstes Deck.


----------



## Nazzy (27. Mai 2015)

Ich will dieses Gwint unbedingt als Brett/Kartenspiel :>
Meistens spiele ich mit dem Königreich. Die zusätzliche Karte nach einem Win ist doch ziemlich praktisch. Bei der Nilfgaard Sammlung sind 4 o. 5 Heroes drinne 
Monster Karten reicht noch nicht für ein Deck. Sociatel habe ich aber mittlerweile genug, allerdings ist das Deck nicht sonderlich stark. Da muss noch gesammelt werden


----------



## Zybba (27. Mai 2015)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Ich will dieses Gwint unbedingt als Brett/Kartenspiel :>


Ich auch! Ist meines Wissens in der CE mit drin.
Anders habe ich es noch nie gesehen.

Meine Schulfreunde haben damals immer Magic, Pokemon etc gespielt.
Hatte ich alles ausgelassen.
Gwint ist im Vergleich aber auch recht simpel, glaube ich.
Vor allem zu Magic.


----------



## Nazzy (27. Mai 2015)

Ja, dito. Die zockten Magic etc, war mir zu "hoch" , bzw hatte ich keine Lust mich damit zu beschäftigen.
Gwint ist schnell zu lernen und dennoch hat es einen gewissen "Anspruch".

Würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn es iwann eine Mod oder ein eigenständiges Spiel dazugeben wird .


----------



## TammerID (27. Mai 2015)

Am besten auf dem Handy. Dann kann man es überall spielen


----------



## Zybba (27. Mai 2015)

Ich hätte es lieber analog.


----------



## TammerID (27. Mai 2015)

Ach was soll der Geiz: Auf allen denkbaren Plattformen und in allen denkbaren Variationen


----------



## Robonator (27. Mai 2015)

> Kann dir das Free Cam script geben das ich über cheat Engine nutze dann kriegst du das auch hin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Nein bloß nicht, entweder ich werde eh nicht dran denken weil ich zu sehr mit zocken beschäftigt bin, oder aber (und das glaube ich schon eher) ich werde gar nicht mehr aufhören können irgendwelche Screenshots zu machen


----------



## Zybba (27. Mai 2015)

Ich hab gelesen wenn man das Menu verlässt, ist das HUD kurzzeitig ausgeblendet. Könnte für ein paar Screenshots reichen.


----------



## Robonator (27. Mai 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich hab gelesen wenn man das Menu verlässt, ist das HUD kurzzeitig ausgeblendet. Könnte für ein paar Screenshots reichen.


Du kannst im Menü auch einfach das HUD komplett abschalten


----------



## Zybba (27. Mai 2015)

Oh, wusste ich nicht. 
Ach so, bei euch ging es ja eh um eine ganz andere Geschichte.
Sorry!


----------



## TheWitcher19052015 (27. Mai 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Ich auch! Ist meines Wissens in der CE mit drin.
> Anders habe ich es noch nie gesehen.



Also in meiner CE ist kein Kartenspiel.


Mein stärkstes Deck ist aktuell Nilfgaard.
Hab da glaub 6 „Epische“ Karten.
Müsst aber später genau nachschauen. 
Die stärkste ist momentan Ciri (neutrale Karte) mit 15 Angriff (Mein ganzer Stolz  )

Am besten gefallen mir die „Spione“. 
Zählt bei der Angriffsstärke des Gegners dazu, zieh dafür 2 Karten.
(Leider hab ich bei Nilfgaard erst einen Spion) 

Weiß einer wo man den „Epischen“ Spion herbekommt??
Gibt dem Gegner 0 Angriff dazu und er kann die Karte (da Episch) nicht wiederbeschwören.


----------



## TammerID (27. Mai 2015)

TheWitcher19052015 schrieb:


> Also in meiner CE ist kein Kartenspiel.



Das Kartenspiel war auch nur in der CE für die Xbox.
PS und PS4 gingen leer aus.


----------



## Shona (27. Mai 2015)

TheWitcher19052015 schrieb:


> Weiß einer wo man den „Epischen“ Spion herbekommt??
> Gibt dem Gegner 0 Angriff dazu und er kann die Karte (da Episch) nicht wiederbeschwören.


Ich denke mal du meinst wahrscheinlich Avallac'h.  Hab den zwar aber weiss nicht mehr von wem ich den habe,  möglich wäre aber Roche


----------



## TheWitcher19052015 (27. Mai 2015)

TammerID schrieb:


> Das Kartenspiel war auch nur in der CE für die Xbox.
> PS und PS4 gingen leer aus.



So ein shit…. 




Shona schrieb:


> Ich denke mal du meinst wahrscheinlich Avallac'h.  Hab den zwar aber weiss nicht mehr von wem ich den habe,  möglich wäre aber Roche



Also Roche ist es nicht.
Den hab ich bereits besiegt.

Muss daheim nochmal genau nachschauen wie die Karte heißt.


----------



## Shona (27. Mai 2015)

TheWitcher19052015 schrieb:


> Also Roche ist es nicht.
> Den hab ich bereits besiegt.
> 
> Muss daheim nochmal genau nachschauen wie die Karte heißt.


Brauchste nicht schauen wie die heisst das ist Avallac'h und die bekommst du in Skeliege

hier The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt Gwent Cards Locations Guide Quest - GamerFuzion alle Fundorte


----------



## TheWitcher19052015 (27. Mai 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Brauchste nicht schauen wie die heisst das ist Avallac'h und die bekommst du in Skeliege
> 
> hier The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt Gwent Cards Locations Guide Quest - GamerFuzion alle Fundorte



Danke dir!
Dann muss ich jetzt doch mal nach Skellige ...


----------



## Zybba (27. Mai 2015)

TammerID schrieb:


> Das Kartenspiel war auch nur in der CE für die Xbox.


Ah, ok. An sich eine coole Idee, ich hoffe man wird in Zukunft noch anderweitig dran kommen.



TheWitcher19052015 schrieb:


> Weiß einer wo man den „Epischen“ Spion herbekommt??



Kartenliste *(möglicherweise Spoiler enthalten!!!)*


Spoiler



*The Witcher 3 Gwent Cards List*
Tip: The location of each of the 199 Gwent Cards is listed at the end of the listing, behind the Quest name you find it in.
#. Card Name / Card Range / Card Value / Card Abilities / Type / Price / Location / Territory / Quest / Location, Character
1. Biting Frost —- —- —- —- —- Base Deck Geralt of Rivia Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! You begin the game with it
2. Biting Frost —- —- —- —- —- Base Deck Geralt of Rivia Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! You begin the game with it
3. Impenetrable Fog —- —- —- —- —- Base Deck Geralt of Rivia Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! You begin the game with it
4. Impenetrable Fog —- —- —- —- —- Base Deck Geralt of Rivia Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! You begin the game with it
5. Torrential Rain —- —- —- —- —- Base Deck Geralt of Rivia Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! You begin the game with it
6. Clear Weather —- —- —- —- —- Base Deck Geralt of Rivia Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! You begin the game with it
7. Clear Weather —- —- —- —- —- Base Deck Geralt of Rivia Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! You begin the game with it
8. Commander’s Horn —- —- —- —- 10 Bought from Trader Novigrad Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From a Store Trader at Passiflora
9. Geralt of Rivia Close Combat 15 —- Hero 50 Gwent Quest Novigrad Gwent: Old Friends From Thaler at the Seven Cats Inn
10. Vesemir Close Combat 6 —- —- 20 Gwent Quest Novigrad Gwent: Big City Players From Vivaldi at the Bank of Vivaldi, Hierarch Square
11. Yennefer of Vengerberg Longe Range 7 Medic Hero 50 Gwent Quest Novigrad Gwent: Playing Innkeeps From Stjepan at The Alchemy Inn, Oxenfurt
12. Triss Merigold Close Combat 7 —- Hero 20 Gwent Quest Novigrad Gwent: Old Friends From Lambert at The Nowhere Inn
13. Scorch —- —- —- —- 50 Bought from Trader Novigrad (Grassy Knoll) Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From an Innkeeper, Cunny of the Goose
14. Cirilla Fiona Elen Rianno Close Combat 15 —- Hero 50 Gwent Quest Novigrad (Grassy Knoll) Gwent: Big City Players From a Scoia’Tael Trader and Camp in Novigrad Forest
15. Decoy —- —- —- —- 20 Bought from Trader Novigrad (Gustfields) Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From a Trader at Seven Cats Inn
16. Dandelion Close Combat 2 Morale —- 20 Secondary Quest Novigrad (Gustfields) Side Quest: A Matter of Life and Death Win match during the masquerade ball at Vegelbud Estate
17. Commander’s Horn —- —- —- —- 20 Bought from Trader Novigrad (Oxenfurt) Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From Stjepan at The Alchemy Inn, Oxenfurt
18. Biting Frost —- —- —- —- 20 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
19. Impenetrable Fog —- —- —- —- 20 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
20. Torrential Rain —- —- —- —- —- Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
21. Torrential Rain —- —- —- —- 20 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
22. Clear Weather —- —- —- —- 20 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
23. Zoltan Chivay Close Combat 5 —- —- 10 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
24. Emiel Regis Rohellec Terzieff Close Combat 5 —- —- 10 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
25. Villentretenmerth Close Combat 7 Scorch —- 10 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
26. Scorch —- —- —- —- 50 Bought from Trader Skellige Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From an Innkeeper at New Port Inn, Kaer Trolde Harbor
27. Scorch —- —- —- —- 50 Bought from Trader Skellige Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From an Innkeeper at Urialla Village, An Skellig
28. Avallac’h Close Combat 0 Spy Hero 20 Gwent Quest Skellige Gwent: Skellige Style From Gremita at Gedyneith, Ard Skellig
29. Decoy —- —- —- —- 20 Bought from Trader Velen Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Quartermaster’s, Baron’s Store, Crow’s Perch
30. Commander’s Horn —- —- —- —- 10 Bought from Trader Velen Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From an Innkeeper at Inn at the Crossroads
31. Decoy —- —- —- —- 50 Bought from Trader White Orchard Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From an Innkeeperess at White Orchard Tavern
32. Vernon Roche Close Combat 10 —- Hero 50 Gwent Quest Velen Gwent: Velen Players Hadko the Card Prodigy at Midcopse
33. John Natalis Close Combat 10 —- Hero 50 Secondary Quest Novigrad Side Quest: A Dangerous Game From Ravvy at Golden Sturgeon Tavern
34. Esterad Thyssen Close Combat 10 —- Hero 50 Gwent Quest Novigrad Gwent: Big City Players From Dijkstra at the Bathhouse
35. Philippa Eilhart Siege 10 —- Hero 50 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
36. Thaler Siege 1 Spy —- 20 Buy from Trader Skellige Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From the Innkeeper at Arinbjorn
37. Ves Close Combat 5 —- —- 10 Base Deck Geralt of Rivia Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! You begin the game with it
38. Siegfried of Denesle Close Combat 5 —- —- 20 Base Deck Geralt of Rivia Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! You begin the game with it
39. Yarpen Zigrin Close Combat 2 —- —- 10 Base Deck Geralt of Rivia Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! You begin the game with it
40. Sigismund Dijkstra Close Combat 4 Spy —- 20 Gwent Quest Velen Gwent: Velen Players From The Bloody Baron, Phillip Strenger at Crow’s Perch
41. Keira Metz Long Range 5 —- —- 10 Base Deck Geralt of Rivia Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! You begin the game with it
42. Si?le de Tansarville Long Range 5 —- —- 10 Base Deck Geralt of Rivia Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! You begin the game with it
43. Sabrina Glevissig Long Range 4 —- —- 10 Base Deck Geralt of Rivia Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! You begin the game with it
44. Sheldon Skaggs Long Range 4 —- —- 10 Base Deck Geralt of Rivia Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! You begin the game with it
45. Dethmold Long Range 6 —- —- 20 Base Deck Geralt of Rivia Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! You begin the game with it
46. Prince Stennis Close Combat 5 Spy —- 10 Base Deck Geralt of Rivia Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! You begin the game with it
47. Trebuchet Siege 6 —- —- 20 Base Deck Geralt of Rivia Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! You begin the game with it
48. Trebuchet Siege 6 —- —- 20 Base Deck Geralt of Rivia Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! You begin the game with it
49. Poor Fucking Infantry Close Combat 1 Bond —- 20 Base Deck Geralt of Rivia Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! You begin the game with it
50. Poor Fucking Infantry Close Combat 1 Bond —- 20 Buy from Trader Velen Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From the Shopkeeper in Midcopse, Spitfire Bluff
51. Poor Fucking Infantry Close Combat 1 Bond —- 20 Buy from Trader Velen Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From Trader in Midcopse, Spitfire Bluff
52. Crinfrid Reavers Dragon Hunter Longe Range 5 Bond —- 20 Buy from Trader White Orchard Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From Innkeeperess at White Orchard Tavern
53. Crinfrid Reavers Dragon Hunter Longe Range 5 Bond —- 50 Buy from Trader Velen Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From Trader in Claywich Village, The Mire
54. Crinfrid Reavers Dragon Hunter Longe Range 5 Bond —- 50 Buy from Trader Velen Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From shopkeeper in Midcopse, Spitfire Bluff
55. Redanian Foot Soldier Close Combat 1 —- —- 10 Base Deck Geralt of Rivia Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! You begin the game with it
56. Redanian Foot Soldier Close Combat 1 —- —- 10 Base Deck Geralt of Rivia Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! You begin the game with it
57. Catapult Siege 8 Bond —- 50 Buy from Trader White Orchard Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From Innkeeperess at White Orchard Tavern
58. Catapult Siege 8 Bond —- 50 Buy from Trader Novigrad Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From Store Trader in Passiflora
59. Ballista Siege 6 —- —- 20 Base Deck Geralt of Rivia Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! You begin the game with it
60. Ballista Siege 6 —- —- 20 Base Deck Geralt of Rivia Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! You begin the game with it
61. Kaedweni Siege Expert Siege 1 Morale —- 20 Base Deck Geralt of Rivia Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! You begin the game with it
62. Kaedweni Siege Expert Siege 1 Morale —- 20 Base Deck Geralt of Rivia Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! You begin the game with it
63. Kaedweni Siege Expert Siege 1 Morale —- 50 Base Deck Geralt of Rivia Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! You begin the game with it
64. Blue Stripes Commando Close Combat 4 Bond —- 20 Buy from Trader White Orchard Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From Innkeeperess at White Orchard Tavern
65. Blue Stripes Commando Close Combat 4 Bond —- 50 Buy from Trader Velen Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From Shopkeeper in Midcopse, Spitfire Bluff
66. Blue Stripes Commando Close Combat 4 Bond —- 50 Buy from Trader Velen Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Quartermaster’s Baron’s Store in Crow’s Perch
67. Siege Tower Siege 6 —- —- 20 Base Deck Geralt of Rivia Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
68. Dun Banner Medic Siege 5 Medic —- 20 Base Deck Geralt of Rivia Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! You begin the game with it
69. Letho of Gulet Close Combat 10 —- Hero 50 Gwent Quest Velen Gwent: Velen Players The Boatbuilder in Oreton
70. Menno Coehoorn Close Range 10 —- Hero 50 Gwent Quest Velen Gwent: Play Innkeepers From the Innkeeper at the Inn at the Crossroads
71. Morvran Voorhis Siege 10 —- Hero 50 Gwent Quest Novigrad Gwent: Big City Players Marquise Serenity in Passiflora
72. Tibor Eggebracht Long Range 10 —- Hero 50 Gwent Quest Novigrad Gwent: Play Innkeepers From Olivier at Kingfisher Inn
73. Albrich Long Range 2 —- —- 10 Buy from Trader Velen Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From a trader in Crow’s Perch
74. Albrich Long Range 2 —- —- 10 Buy from Trader Velen Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From a trader in Crow’s Perch
75. Assire var Anahid Long Range 6 —- —- 20 —- White Orchard In the Prologue —-
76. Cynthia Long Range 4 —- —- 10 Buy from Trader Velen Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From Quartermaster’s Baron’s Store in Crow’s Perch
77. Fringilla Vigo Long Range 6 —- —- 20 Secondary Quest Novigrad Secondary Quest: A Dangerous Game At Caesar Bilzen’s home while on a quest
78. Morteisen Close Combat 3 —- —- 10 Buy from Trader Velen Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From the Shopkeeper at Midcopse, Spitfire Bluff
79. Rainfarn Close Combat 4 —- —- 10 Buy from Trader Velen Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From a trader at Midcopse in Spitfire Bluff
80. Renuald aep Matsen Long Range 5 —- —- 10 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
81. Rotten Mangonel Siege 3 —- —- 10 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
82. Shilard Fitz-Oesterlen Close Combat 7 Spy —- 20 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
83. Stefan Skellen Close Combat 9 Spy —- 50 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
84. Sweers Long Range 2 —- —- 10 Buy from Trader Velen Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From a trader in Claywich Village, The Mire
85. Vanhemar Long Range 4 —- —- 10 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
86. Vattier de Rideaux Close Combat 4 Spy —- 10 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
87. Vreemde Close Combat 2 —- —- 10 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
88. Cahir Mawr Dyffryn aep Ceallach Close Combat 6 —- —- 20 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
89. Puttkammer Long Range 3 —- —- 10 Buy from Trader Velen Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From a trader in Claywich Village, The Mire
90. Archer Support Long Range 1 Medic —- 50 Buy from Trader Velen Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From a trader at Midcopse in Spitfire Bluff
91. Archer Support Long Range 1 Medic —- 50 Buy from Trader Velen Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From a trader in Claywich Village, The Mire
92. Black Infantry Archer Long Range 10 —- —- 50 Buy from Trader Velen Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From a trader in Claywich Village, The Mire
93. Siege Support Siege 0 Medic —- 20 Buy from Trader Novigrad Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From the Innkeeper at The Golden Sturgeon
94. Black Infantry Archer Long Range 10 —- —- 50 Buy from Trader Velen Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From a trader at Midcopse in Spitfire Bluff
95. Heavy Zerrikanian Fire Scorpion Siege 10 —- —- 50 Buy from Trader Velen Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From a trader at Midcopse in Spitfire Bluff
96. Zerrikanian Fire Scorpion Siege 5 —- —- 50 Buy from Trader Velen Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From a trader in Crow’s Perch
97. Impera Brigade Close Combat 3 Bond —- 20 Buy from Trader Velen Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From a trader in Crow’s Perch
98. Impera Brigade Close Combat 3 Bond —- 20 Buy from Trader Velen Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From the Innkeeper at the Inn at the Crossroads
99. Impera Brigade Close Combat 3 Bond —- 20 Buy from Trader Novigrad (Gustfields) Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From a trader at the Seven Cats Inn
100. Impera Brigade Close Combat 3 Bond —- 50 Buy from Trader Novigrad (Grassy Knoll) Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From the Innkeeper at Cunny of the Goose
101. Nausicaa Cavalry Brigade Close Combat 2 Bond —- 20 Buy from Trader Velen Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From Quartermaster’s Baron’s Store in Crow’s Perch
102. Nausicaa Cavalry Brigade Close Combat 2 Bond —- 20 Buy from Trader Velen Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From the Innkeeper at the Inn at the Crossroads
103. Nausicaa Cavalry Brigade Close Combat 2 Bond —- 20 Buy from Trader Velen Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From a trader in Crow’s Perch
104. Combat Engineer Siege 6 —- —- 20 Buy from Trader Velen Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From the Innkeeper at the Inn at the Crossroads
105. Young Emissary Close Combat 5 Bond —- 20 Buy from Trader Novigrad (Grassy Knoll) Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From the Innkeeper at the Cunny of the Goose
106. Young Emissary Close Combat 5 Bond —- 50 Buy from Trader Novigrad (Gustfields) Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From a trader at the Seven Cat’s Inn
107. Eithne? Longe Range 10 —- Hero 50 Gwent Quest Novigrad Gwent: Old Friends From Zoltan at Rosemary and Thyme
108. Saskia/Saesenthessis Longe Range 10 —- Hero 50 Gwent Quest Novigrad (Gustfields) Gwent: Old Friends From Vernon Roche at the Temerian Resistance Camp
109. Isengrim Faoiltiarna Close Combat 10 Morale —- 50 Secondary Quest Novigrad Secondary Quest: A Dangerous Game While inside Zed’s home during a quest
110. Iorveth Longe Range 10 —- Hero 50 Secondary Quest Skellige Secondary Quest: Shock Therapy From a druid after the quest, in Gedyneith, Ard Skellig
111. Dennis Cranmer Close Combat 6 —- —- 20 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ‘em all! Randomly earned
112. Milva Longe Range 10 Morale —- 50 Secondary Quest Novigrad (Gustfields) Secondary Quest: A Matter of Life and Death Win the tournament at masquerade ball in Vegelbud Estate
113. Ida Emean Longe Range 6 —- —- 20 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
114. Filavandrel Longe Range 6 Agile —- 20 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
115. Yaevinn Close Combat 6 Agile —- 50 Gwent Quest Skellige Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From Sjusta the Tailor at Kaer Trolde Harbor, Ard Skellig
116. Toruviel Longe Range 2 —- —- 10 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
117. Riordain Longe Range 1 —- —- 10 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
118. Ciaran aep Easnillien Longe Range 3 Agile —- 10 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
119. Barclay Els Close Combat 6 Agile —- 20 Buy from trader Novigrad Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From the Innkeeper at the Golden Sturgeon
120. Hav’caaren Medic Longe Range 0 Medic —- 10 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
121. Hav’caaren Medic Longe Range 0 Medic —- 20 Buy from trader Novigrad (Grassy Knoll) Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From the Innkeeper at the Cunny of the Goose
122. Hav’caaren Medic Longe Range 0 Medic —- 50 Buy from trader Novigrad Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From Olivier at Kingfisher Inn
123. Vrihedd Brigade Close Combat 5 Agile —- 20 Buy from trader Skellige Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From Stjepan at The Alchemy Inn, Oxenfurt
124. Vrihedd Brigade Close Combat 5 Agile —- 20 Buy from trader Novigrad Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From Olivier at Kingfisher Inn
125. Dol Blathanna Scout Close Combat 6 Agile —- 10 Buy from trader Novigrad Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From the Innkeeper at the Golden Sturgeon
126. Dol Blathanna Scout Close Combat 6 Agile —- 10 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
127. Dol Blathanna Scout Close Combat 6 Agile —- 10 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
128. Dwarf Skirmisher Close Combat 3 Muster —- 10 Buy from trader Skellige Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From Stjepan at The Alchemy Inn, Oxenfurt
129. Dwarf Skirmisher Close Combat 3 Muster —- 10 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
130. Dwarf Skirmisher Close Combat 3 Muster —- 10 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
131. Mahakaman Defenders Close Combat 5 —- —- 20 Buy from trader Novigrad Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From a Store Trader in Passiflora
132. Mahakaman Defenders Close Combat 5 —- —- 20 Buy from trader Skellige Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From Stjepan at The Alchemy Inn, Oxenfurt
133. Mahakaman Defenders Close Combat 5 —- —- 20 Buy from trader Novigrad (Gustfields) Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From a trader at the Seven Cats Inn
134. Mahakaman Defenders Close Combat 5 —- —- 20 Buy from trader Novigrad Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From the Innkeeper at the Golden Sturgeon
135. Mahakaman Defenders Close Combat 5 —- —- 20 Buy from trader Novigrad Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From Olivier at Kingfisher Inn
136. Elf Skirmisher Longe Range 2 Muster —- 10 Buy from trader Skellige Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From the Innkeeper at Urialla Village, An Skellig
137. Elf Skirmisher Longe Range 2 Muster —- 10 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
138. Elf Skirmisher Longe Range 2 Muster —- 10 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
139. Vrihedd Cadet Longe Range 4 —- —- 10 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
140. Dol Blathanna Archer Longe Range 4 —- —- 10 Buy from trader Novigrad Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From a Store Trader in Passiflora
141. Hav’caaren Medic Close Combat 5 Muster —- 10 Buy from trader Novigrad (Gustfields) Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From a trader at the Seven Cats Inn
142. Hav’caaren Medic Close Combat 5 Muster —- 10 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
143. Hav’caaren Medic Close Combat 5 Muster —- 20 Buy from trader Novigrad Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From Olivier at Kingfisher Inn
144. Draug Close Combat 10 —- Hero 50 Gwent Quest Skellige Gwent: Skellige Style Crach an Craite, Kaer Trolde, Ard Skellig
145. Kayran Longe Range 8 Morale Hero 50 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
146. Imlerith Close Combat 10 —- Hero 50 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
147. Leshen Longe Range 10 —- Hero 50 Gwent Quest Skellige Gwent: Skellige Style Ermion, Gedyneith, Ard Skellig
148. Forktail Close Combat 5 —- —- 10 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
149. Earth Elemental Siege 6 —- —- 20 Buy from trader Skellige Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From the Innkeeper at New Port Inn, Kaer Trolde Harbor
150. Fiend Close Combat 6 —- —- 20 Buy from trader Skellige Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From the Innkeeper at Arinbjorn
151. Plague Maiden Close Combat 5 —- —- 20 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
152. Griffin Close Combat 5 —- —- 10 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
153. Werewolf Close Combat 5 —- —- 20 Buy from trader Skellige Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From the Innkeeper at Urialla Village, An Skellig
154. Botchling Close Combat 4 —- —- 10 Buy from trader Skellige Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From the Innkeeper at New Port Inn, Kaer Trolde Harbor
155. Frightener Close Combat 5 —- —- 10 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
156. Ice Giant Siege 5 —- —- 10 Buy from trader Skellige Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From the Innkeeper, Svorlag, Spikeroog
157. Endrega Longe Range 2 —- —- 10 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
158. Harpy Longe Range 2 Agile —- 20 Buy from trader Skellige Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From the Innkeeper in Harviken tavern, Faroe
159. Cockatrice Longe Range 2 —- —- 10 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
160. Gargoyle Longe Range 2 —- —- 10 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
161. Celaeno Harpy Longe Range 2 —- —- 10 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
162. Grave Hag Longe Range 5 —- —- 10 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
163. Fire Elemental Siege 6 —- —- 20 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
164. Foglet Close Combat 2 —- —- 10 Buy from trader Skellige Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From the Innkeeper, Svorlag, Spikeroog
165. Wyvern Longe Range 2 —- —- 10 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
166. Arachas Behemoth Siege 6 Muster —- 50 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
167. Arachas Close Combat 4 Muster —- 20 Buy from trader Skellige Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Innkeeper, Arinbjorn
168. Arachas Close Combat 4 Muster —- 20 Buy from trader Skellige Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From the Innkeeper at Urialla Village, An Skellig
169. Arachas Close Combat 4 Muster —- 50 Buy from trader Skellige Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Innkeeper, Svorlag, Spikeroog
170. Nekker Close Combat 2 Muster —- 20 Secondary Quest Novigrad Secondary Quest: Following the Thread Defeat Lambert, at the Nowhere Inn near the end of the quest
171. Nekker Close Combat 2 Muster —- 10 Buy from trader Skellige Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Innkeeper, in Harviken tavern, Faroe
172. Nekker Close Combat 2 Muster —- 10 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
173. Vampire: Ekimmara Close Combat 4 Muster —- 20 Buy from trader Skellige Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Innkeeper, Svorlag, Spikeroog
174. Vampire: Fleder Close Combat 4 Muster —- 50 Buy from trader Skellige Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Innkeeper, in Harviken tavern, Faroe
175. Vampire: Garkain Close Combat 4 Muster —- 50 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
176. Vampire: Bruxa Close Combat 4 Muster —- 20 Secondary Quest Novigrad (Gustfields) Secondary Quest: A Matter of Life and Death Win a match at the masquerade ball at Vegelbud Estate
177. Vampire: Katakan Close Combat 5 Muster —- 50 Gwent Quest Skellige Gwent: Skellige Style Jarl Madman Lugos, Kaer Muire, Ard Skellig
178. Ghoul Close Combat 1 Muster —- 10 Buy from trader Skellige Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Innkeeper, in Harviken tavern, Faroe
179. Ghoul Close Combat 1 Muster —- 10 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
180. Ghoul Close Combat 1 Muster —- 10 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
181. Crone: Brewess Close Combat 6 Muster —- 50 Win from Crafter or Merchant Random Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Randomly earned
182. Crone: Weavess Close Combat 6 Muster —- 50 Gwent Quest Velen Gwent: Velen Players From the Seer (Old Sage) at Benek
183. Crone: Whispess Close Combat 6 Muster —- 20 Buy from trader Skellige Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! From the Innkeeper, Arinbjorn
184. The Steel-Forged —- —- Scorch Siege if +10 —- 60 Secondary Quest Novigrad Secondary Quest: High Stakes During a quest, Passiflora
185. The Siegemaster —- —- Horn on Siege —- 55 Win from Crafter or Merchant Palace of Vizima Main Quest: Imperial Audience (optional) Beat Nilfgaardian Nobleman
186. Lord Commander of the North —- —- Clear Weather —- 50 Buy from trader White Orchard Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! Beat the Innkeeperess at White Orchard Tavern
187. King of Temeria —- —- Fog —- 45 Base Deck Geralt of Rivia Gwent Quest: Collect ’em all! You begin with this Gwent card
188. The Relentless —- —- Draw card from opponent’s discard —- 60 Secondary Quest Novigrad Secondary Quest: High Stakes During quest, Passiflora
189. The White Flame Dancing on the Graves of His Foes —- —- Cancel Leader —- 55 Gwent Quest N/A Gwent: Skellige Style Reward for completing this quest
190. The Emperor of Nilfgaard —- —- Look at three cards —- 50 Buy from trader Velen Gwent Quest: Collect ‘em all! Innkeeper, Inn at the Crossroads
191. His Imperial Majesty —- —- Rain —- 45 Base Deck Geralt of Rivia Gwent Quest: Collect ‘em all! You begin with this Gwent card
192. Queen of Dol Blathanna —- —- Scorch Close Combat if +10 —- 60 Secondary Quest Novigrad Secondary Quest: High Stakes During quest, Passiflora
193. The Beautiful —- —- Horn on Ranged —- 55 Gwent Quest N/A Gwent: Big City Players Reward for completing this quest
194. Daisy of the Valley —- —- Draw extra card —- 50 Buy from trader Novigrad (Grassy Knoll) Gwent Quest: Collect ‘em all! Innkeeper, Cunny of the Goose
195. Pureblood Elf —- —- Frost —- 45 Base Deck Geralt of Rivia Gwent Quest: Collect ‘em all! You begin with this Gwent card
196. Destroyer of Worlds —- —- Nurse a card back into hand —- 60 Secondary Quest Novigrad Secondary Quest: High Stakes During quest, Passiflora
197. Bringer of Death —- —- Discard 2, Draw 1 —- 55 Gwent Quest N/A Gwent: Velen Players Reward for completing this quest
198. King of the Wild Hunt —- —- Horn Close Combat —- 50 Buy from trader Skellige Gwent Quest: Collect ‘em all! Innkeeper, New Port Inn, Kaer Trolde Harbor
199. Commander of the Red Riders —- —- Pick any weather —- 45 Base Deck Geralt of Rivia Gwent Quest: Collect ‘em all! You begin with this Gwent card
May 25 Update: The Witcher 3 patch 1.04 adds: “A few additional gwent cards are now available in the Prologue area.”

There you go! All Gwent Cards in The Witcher 3 are yours! “Collect ‘Em All – Complete your collection of Gwent Cards.” is done.


*Quelle* (enthält ein paar Zusatzinformationen)


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (27. Mai 2015)

tomick86 schrieb:


> wie läuft W3 mit GTX 960? Bitte erläutern...



in 1920x1080 auf hohen Einstellungen ohne Hairworks so etwa mit 45fps


----------



## Iconoclast (27. Mai 2015)

The Witcher 3 muss sich ja blendend verkaufen...




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sycron17 (27. Mai 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Es gibt schon wieder einen neuen Treiber?


Nee den jetzigen meinte ich

Ich hate den vorherigen und da hatte ich das gefühl mehr fps zu haben


----------



## Tomek92 (27. Mai 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> The Witcher 3 muss sich ja blendend verkaufen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Verstehe nicht wieso man bei Steam einkauft


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. Mai 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> The Witcher 3 muss sich ja blendend verkaufen...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es heißt ja auch The Witcher DREI - da ist diese Anzahl an Einträgen in der Liste wohl angemessen ^^


----------



## Shadixx (27. Mai 2015)

Ich bin gerade am downloaden. Leider hat der download (mit GoG-Galaxy) aber jetzt abgebrochen und die Meldung "Server-Problem" steht da wo eigentlich der Fortschritt des Downloads steht. Hatte jmd auch das Problem und kann mir helfen? Wie kann ich den Download wieder starten & liegt es an mir oder ist was bekannt von GoG, dass die gerade ein Problem haben?


----------



## BabaYaga (27. Mai 2015)

N'Abend

Falls noch jemand GoG Galaxy verwendet und sich fragt wie das dort gerade funktioniert mit den DLCs, will ich euch das mal zeigen.
Das ändert sich nämlich offenbar jede Woche 
Anleitung für GoG Galaxy *v1.0.2.970*

Also zur Zeit ist es so, ihr öffnet den Client, wählt das Spiel an und klickt dann auf den "*MEHR*" Button um das Dropdown zu öffnen.
Dort wählt ihr den Punkt "*Konfiguriere*n".
Es öffnet sich eine neue Seite, auf der ihr links unten die derzeit freigegebenen DLCs sehen könnt.
Diese werden NICHT automatisch geladen, sobald sie zur Verfügung stehen. Ihr müsst erst jeweils die Checkbox aktivieren, dann werden die Spielfiles überprüft und der DLC wird geladen und aktiviert.
Die automatische Aktualisierung die man dort einstellen kann, bezieht sich lediglich auf die normalen Patches, nicht auf neue DLCs.
Siehe Screenshots.

Greetings
Fletcher



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadixx (27. Mai 2015)

@Major Fletcher ist mir eine Frage erlaubt?  
Ich muss bei GoG Galaxy als aller erstes das Spiel auf Engisch laden. wenn ich dann die Sprache in dem Menü (bei dir 2. Bild) auf Deutsch stelle werden automatisch die Sprachpakete geladen und installiert oder müssen diese manuell installiert werden? 
Sorry für so doofe Frage aber das erste mal das ich mit GoG  in Kontakt komme 

Edite: Gerade wieder download versucht zu starten. selbes Problem wie oben geschrieben. hier mal noch 3 Screenshots.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Download hat abgebrochen mit der Meldung "Server-Problem" wenn ich dann auf "Mehr > Verwalten > Überprüfen/Reparieren" gehe scaned er die vorhandenen Daten und will den Download wieder beginnen. Erst bleibt er 1-2Sek bei 0% Fortschritt stehen, geht dann auf meine bis jetzt vorhanden 83% und bricht dann sofort ab, wieder mit der Meldung "Server-Problem" beim Abbrechen kommt rechts oben noch ein Pop-Up mit der Meldung "Die Installation von The Witcher ist fehlgeschlagen" 

Ist das weil vielleicht der GoG Server z. Zt überlastet ist oder liegts an mir


----------



## BabaYaga (27. Mai 2015)

Hmmmm ja du für mich ist das Ding auch neu, es ist ja glaube ich sogar noch ne Beta.
Also ich habe am Anfang das Spiel geladen, da ist einfach mal nur das englische Sprachpaket dabei.
Wenn der Download fertig ist, kann man die Sprache auf deutsch ändern, dann zieht er automatisch nochmal paar GB und das war es dann eigentlich.
Einen Abbruch wie du ihn beschreibst hatte ich bisweilen noch gar nicht.
Ich finde den Client teilweise noch etwas unübersichtlich, weil nicht wirklich sofort klar ist, was man nun eigentlich installiert hat und was nicht, zumal sich auch die Anzeige der DLCs von heute auf morgen wieder irgendwo anders hin verschieben kann lol. Gestern waren die noch unter den Extras gelistet, heute unter diesem Konfig Button. Aber so ist das nun mal mit Beta's, da muss man mit Fehlern leben oder warten bis das Ding final ist 
Abbrüche können natürlich auch von einer Serverüberlastung her rühren aber ich bezweifle dass das der Fall ist, hatte solche Fehler selbst am Release Tag nicht und hab da in der Nacht das komplette Paket geladen.
Also sehr merkwürdig, weiß leider nicht wie der Fehler zustande kommt :/
Konnte auch vorhin alle DLCs mit max Speed laden...


----------



## Laggy.NET (27. Mai 2015)

Zitat von nem random NPC:



> Sagt die eine zur anderen "sei mir ja nicht böse, ich schieb dir n' Rechen in die ****"



Öhm ja, was soll man sich darunter jetz vorstellen?

Ernst gemeinte Frage, soll das ein Witz sein?
Weil ich kapiers nicht, will man hier künstlich einen auf erwachsenenspiel machen oder was?

Oder läuft das nach dem Motto: "Hihi, sie hat **** gesagt!!!" 
Und ich solls deswegen lustig finden?


----------



## xiiMaRcLeoN (27. Mai 2015)

Vielleicht hat das:https://twitter.com/GOGcom/status/603540043299454976 damit zutun.


----------



## Aldrearic (27. Mai 2015)

Die KI ist ja wirklich Strunz doof. Habe es gerade selbst erlebt... Quest erledigt, die Leute sind frei, sollten nach Westen laufen. Die laufen alle wieder zurück in die falsche Richtung und werden gleich wieder gefangen genommen. 

Edit: Ach nee, nur auf dem Weg Stück da hin und zurück...


----------



## BabaYaga (27. Mai 2015)

xiiMaRcLeoN schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat das:https://twitter.com/GOGcom/status/603540043299454976 damit zutun.



Jap das wirds dann wohl sein. Hatte Glück und konnte sie noch vor dem Problem ziehen


----------



## Shadixx (27. Mai 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Hmmmm ja du für mich ist das Ding auch neu, es ist ja glaube ich sogar noch ne Beta.
> Also ich habe am Anfang das Spiel geladen, da ist einfach mal nur das englische Sprachpaket dabei.
> Wenn der Download fertig ist, kann man die Sprache auf deutsch ändern, dann zieht er automatisch nochmal paar GB und das war es dann eigentlich.
> Einen Abbruch wie du ihn beschreibst hatte ich bisweilen noch gar nicht.
> ...





xiiMaRcLeoN schrieb:


> Vielleicht hat das:https://twitter.com/GOGcom/status/603540043299454976 damit zutun.



Ja, das könnte es gewesen sein. Hab jetzt in der Zeit  mal meine letzten Windows-Updates laufen lassen - das kann ja auch immer mal wieder zu Fehlern führen - und als der PC neu gestartet war mit den Updates ging es auch weider einwandfrei... nur noch 3,9GB Ugly also noch 3,5h LOL und dann noch die Sprachpakete und DLC's... ich hasse die Holzleitung Ugly


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (27. Mai 2015)

Lade es gerade herunter. Geht zum Glück relativ schnell(~1,5h). Freu mich schon riesig darauf es morgen anzuspielen  kenne zwar schon einen Teil der Story, weil ich einfach zu neugierig war, allerdings selber spielen ist natürlich besser als zugucken. Das erste Spiel seit langem, dass meine übertaktete R9 290 an ihre Leistungsgrenze bringen wird.


----------



## TammerID (27. Mai 2015)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Zitat von nem random NPC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe ich auch schon gehört, habe mir nur keinen Kopf drüber gemacht.
Ich meine das kann eine Redewendung eines Bauers sein. Da haben wir auch im real life bekloppte von.


----------



## BabaYaga (27. Mai 2015)

Shadixx schrieb:


> Ja, das könnte es gewesen sein. Hab jetzt in der Zeit  mal meine letzten Windows-Updates laufen lassen - das kann ja auch immer mal wieder zu Fehlern führen - und als der PC neu gestartet war mit den Updates ging es auch weider einwandfrei... nur noch 3,9GB Ugly also noch 3,5h LOL und dann noch die Sprachpakete und DLC's... ich hasse die Holzleitung Ugly



Mir gings am Releasetag auch so, nur war nicht die Leitung Schuld sondern die Server waren etwas überlastet gg.
Normal mach ich sowas ja nicht, also am Release Tag laden aber die CE hatte enorme Verspätung und eine Freundin hatte mir kurzfristig einen zweiten GoG Code geschenkt haha, also ran an den Speck.
Dann wurde das Ding irgendwann spät Nachts fertig und ich sehe... super nochmal 5GB Sprachpaket... ok Gn8 *lach*
Aber keine Sorge, du wirst so viel Spaß mit dem Spiel haben, da machen die paar Stunden des Wartens jetzt auch nix mehr aus...schürt nur die Vorfreude


----------



## Shona (27. Mai 2015)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Zitat von nem random NPC:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ich würde behaupten falsch übersetzt. 

kannst du mir sagen wo das war?


----------



## Shadixx (27. Mai 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Mir gings am Releasetag auch so, nur war nicht die Leitung Schuld sondern die Server waren etwas überlastet gg.
> Normal mach ich sowas ja nicht, also am Release Tag laden aber die CE hatte enorme Verspätung und eine Freundin hatte mir kurzfristig einen zweiten GoG Code geschenkt haha, also ran an den Speck.
> Dann wurde das Ding irgendwann spät Nachts fertig und ich sehe... super nochmal 5GB Sprachpaket... ok Gn8 *lach*
> Aber keine Sorge, du wirst so viel Spaß mit dem Spiel haben, da machen die paar Stunden des Wartens jetzt auch nix mehr aus...schürt nur die Vorfreude



Achsoooo Sprachpaket nochmal 5gb.. also nochmal 1 Tag länger  so ne 6k-Leitung ist schon zum  aber das was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe - und ich bin extrem stolz auf mich das ich mich noch nicht habe spoilern lassen  - wäre ich auch bereit nochmal eine Woche länger zu warten


----------



## Laggy.NET (27. Mai 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> ich würde behaupten falsch übersetzt.
> 
> kannst du mir sagen wo das war?



Könnte sein.
Das war im Dorf "Maulbeertal"


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. Mai 2015)

IT'S ON PIHPL! Mein 'neuer' gebrauchter PC ist angekommen, und ich habe die letzten Stunden mit Windows aufsetzen und der Installation von TW3 verbracht -  Witchering time!


----------



## Shadixx (27. Mai 2015)

Jetzt habe ich wieder das Problem mit dem Download-Abbrüchen. Jmd eine Idee? 

(siehe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...read-witcher-3-wild-hunt-198.html#post7424366 )


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. Mai 2015)

Shadixx schrieb:


> Jetzt habe ich wieder das Problem mit dem Download-Abbrüchen. Jmd eine Idee?
> 
> (siehe: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...read-witcher-3-wild-hunt-198.html#post7424366 )


Nimm den manuellen Download statt Galaxy.


----------



## Shadixx (27. Mai 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Nimm den manuellen Download statt Galaxy.



Das Problem ist das ich schon 25GB geladen habe und das nun schon 1 Tag gedauert hat (und nebenbei noch den Rest meines Internets (Wlan Handy etc.) lahmgelegt hat) und wenn ich jetzt die einzelnen 4GB Packs herunter laden würde das wahrscheinlich wieder 1,5 Tage dauern worauf ich ehrlich gesagt keine Lust habe.
Mittlerweile steht nach neustart von Galaxy "Bereit zu Installation" ich muss aber weider über "Mehr > Verwalten > Überprüfen/Reparieren" gehen das was passiert was dann wieder abbricht.


----------



## Stevii (27. Mai 2015)

Gerade auf der nebelinsel angekommen, man das Spiel kann jedes beliebige feeling in Kombination mit fantastischer Musik perfekt rüber bringen. Was ein wahnsinnsspiel die da rausgehauen haben :O
Dürfte ein sicherer Anwärter aufs GOTY sein


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (27. Mai 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Nimm den manuellen Download statt Galaxy.



Wie geht das denn?


----------



## Stevii (27. Mai 2015)

Ichhab mal ne Frage zum Romanze Ding ziemlich am Ende also nicht lesen wenn ihr nicht gespoilert werden wollt:



Spoiler



Ich hab das Romanze Ding mit Triss gemacht gesagt dass ich sie liebe etc. damit sie bleibt, hab Yen nach dem Djinn gesagt dass ich sie nicht mehr liebe, gerade aber kam ich mit Ciri nach Kaer Morhen und auf einmal küsst Yen mich aus dem nichts und Triss kommt und sieht das, sagt aber nichts, nur ein doofer Blick.
Hab ich irgendwo mist gebaut oder ist das normal?
Hatte auch kein Bäng bäng mit Yen.


----------



## Shadixx (27. Mai 2015)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Wie geht das denn?



Du gehst auf https://www.gog.com/, meldest dich an, gehst unter Konto > Bibliothek, wählst dort "The Witcher 3" aus und läds die einzelnen 4GB großen Teile des Spiels. Danach müsstest du sie mit dem ersten 25MB großen Programm installieren (wenn du alles geladen hast)


----------



## Tomek92 (27. Mai 2015)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde: Wie findet ihr eigentlich die Farbgebung seit den Patches ? Mit dem 1.04 wurde nun das Gras auch deutlich schärfer ? Benutzt ihr weiterhin irgendwelche Shader ? Finde Skellige nämlich deutlich angenehmer, was die Farbe angeht im Gegensatz zum Niemandsland . Sehr kühl was die Insel für mich persönlich so geil aussehen lässt, vor allem die Berge, die genau oder sogar noch besser aussehen als in Farcry 4


----------



## Iconoclast (28. Mai 2015)

Dann hat sich da also doch was getan bei der Schärfe. Seit 1.04 kommt mit alles extrem überschärft rüber, weswegen ich das auf "niedrig" gestellt habe. Auf "hoch" ist das kaum auszuhalten.


----------



## Razor2408 (28. Mai 2015)

Scheint seit vielen SweetFX Presets IN zu sein, das Bild total zu überschärfen, den Kontrast übertrieben hochzustellen, und die Farben unnatürlich aussehen zu lassen. 
CD Projekt scheint das daran angepasst zu haben. Ich habe diesen Schärfefilter komplett ausgestellt, sieht einfach nur schlecht aus, und die Augen bleiben dabei auch gesund..


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (28. Mai 2015)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Ernst gemeinte Frage, soll das ein Witz sein?
> Weil ich kapiers nicht, will man hier künstlich einen auf erwachsenenspiel machen oder was?


Habe den Satz noch nicht gehört. Muss ich mal drauf achten, was da in der englischen Version gesagt wird.
Grundsätzlich finde ich das Alltagsleben und auch den Humor sehr gut gemacht. 
Einmal bin ich durch ein Dorf geritten und habe eine schöne Fallout-Anspielung entdeckt, als sich ein Ehepaar unterhalten hat.
Er: "War... War never changes."
Sie: "Neither do you." 
Fand ich köstlich.


----------



## orca113 (28. Mai 2015)

> Einmal bin ich durch ein Dorf geritten und habe eine schöne Fallout-Anspielung entdeckt, als sich ein Ehepaar unterhalten hat.
> Er: "War... War never changes."
> Sie: "Neither do you."
> Fand ich köstlich.



Das verstehe ich nicht "War... War never Changes" ist klar und aus Fallout, aber ich verstehe das andere jetzt nicht? Bin ich zu dumm?


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. Mai 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Das verstehe ich nicht "War... War never Changes" ist klar und aus Fallout, aber ich verstehe das andere jetzt nicht? Bin ich zu dumm?


Krieg ändert sich nie - Du auch nicht. Oder gings um was anderes?


----------



## Shona (28. Mai 2015)

Stevii schrieb:


> Ichhab mal ne Frage zum Romanze Ding ziemlich am Ende also nicht lesen wenn ihr nicht gespoilert werden wollt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nein hast kein mist gebaut,  CDPR hat mist gebaut [emoji35] 


Spoiler



Das spiel ist so aufgebaut das du am ende mit yen zusammen kommst,  weshalb es im gabzeb spiek nur 23 minuten für die romanze mit triss gibt



Darüber gibt es auch nen thread im CDPR forum das sie das ändern sollen und wenn es per DLC ist,  aber so kann man das ni ht stehen lassen.  Den egal was du machst du siehst immer die selben videos

Aber bitte nicht falsch verstehen,  man muss sich entscheiden oder man bekommt die bekannte quest. 



Spoiler



nur ist das was du bis jetzt mit Triss erlebt hast fast alles,  ein -bis Szenen gib es noch.  das letzte was du abet dann  siehst ist am ende. 

Du  wirst auch keine großartigen Gespräche mehr führen können bzw.  gar keine mehr


----------



## saphira33 (28. Mai 2015)

Könntest du den mal hier verlinken? Finde ihn auf anhieb nicht und bin auf der Arbeit.


----------



## Stevii (28. Mai 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> .....



Ja danke für die ausführliche Antwort, hab sowieso die ganze Nacht durchgezockt und bin dementsprechend auch ordentlich weiter. 
In der Tat schade wie die das gelöst haben, gibt mir irgendwie das Gefühl mich falsch entschieden zu haben. 

Btw. Wie sind die Bücher, insbesondere die deutsche Übersetzung? 
Umfassen die auch den Inhalt von witcher 1-3 oder gibt's da noch mehr? 
Bin normalerweise keine leseratte aber die Story vom Spiel hat mich echt gepackt und ich überlege mir ob ich mir nicht mal die Bücher anschaue.


----------



## Shona (28. Mai 2015)

Stevii schrieb:


> Btw. Wie sind die Bücher, insbesondere die deutsche Übersetzung?
> Umfassen die auch den Inhalt von witcher 1-3 oder gibt's da noch mehr?
> Bin normalerweise keine leseratte aber die Story vom Spiel hat mich echt gepackt und ich überlege mir ob ich mir nicht mal die Bücher anschaue.


Die Bücher sind die Vorgeschichte  

Witcher 1 ist 5 Jahre nach dem letzten Buch
Witcher 2 ist 3 Monate nach Witcher 1
Witcher 3 ist 6 Monate nach Witcher 2

Wie die Übersetzung ist kann ich dir aber nicht sagen



Edit:
Wups hab ich mich doch bei Buch zu Witcher 1 geiirt den es waren 5 Jahren xD


----------



## TammerID (28. Mai 2015)

Ich finde die Übersetzung sehr gelungen. Kann man gut lesen. Mag aber auch an den ganzen Dialogen liegen. Sind auf jeden Fall super Bücher und absolut empfehlenswert


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (28. Mai 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Krieg ändert sich nie - Du auch nicht. Oder gings um was anderes?


Nee, genau so war's gemeint.


----------



## orca113 (28. Mai 2015)

ParanoidAndroid schrieb:


> Nee, genau so war's gemeint.




Ach so. Ok ja bin grad schwer von begriff


----------



## Stevii (28. Mai 2015)

Bin jetzt durch mit dem Spiel. 
11/10  Punkte von mir
Ich wurde emotional sogar mitgerissen und musste mich beherrschen  (wenn das meine RL Freunde wissen würden... ) und das gabs zuletzt und einzigst bei Final Fantasy X am Ende.
CDPR hat hier wirklich ein geniales Stück Geschichte zum selbst erleben bereit gestellt und das warten hat sich 1000% gelohnt.

Jetzt bin ich traurig weil ich durch bin mit dem Spiel, ich würde ja noch weiter spielen aber das geht irgendwie gar nicht klar weil: (endgame spoiler)



Spoiler



Alle Hauptcharaktere und Freunde einfach weg sind! Das nimmt mir total den Spaß da weiter zu machen. 
Ich hab auch Triss romanced weil, naja Rote Haare, mehr muss ich nicht sagen. Aber sie nimmt ja kaum noch einfluss aufs Spielgeschehen später
In meinem nächsten Playthrough auf der härtesten Stufe werde ich wohl mit Yen oink oink machen und triss in die wüste schicken, einfach auch weil sich das in den letzten Missionen "richtiger" anfühlt.
Aber dass keiner mehr da ist und die Welt nur aus Generic Npc's besteht ist wirklich schade, das nimmt irgendwie die Glaubhaftigkeit wenn man nicht mehr mit Zoltan Saufen, Lambert dissen, Yen/Triss liebeszenen etc haben kann.
Fühlt sich jetzt einfach leer an die Welt


----------



## TheWitcher19052015 (28. Mai 2015)

Jetzt interessierts mich tierisch warum du nicht weiterspielen kannst ...
Gibt ja mit Sicherheit noch die eine oder andere Nebenquest.

..darf ...nicht.... auf Spoiler klicken.... ahh..


----------



## Stevii (28. Mai 2015)

Ich weiß nicht, wenn du nur den ersten Satz ließt dann geht das noch, ist an sich kein wirklicher Spoiler, eher ein abfuck von CDPR. 
Ich war aber selber sensibel was Spoiler angeht deswegen pack ich einfach alles in nen Spoiler was irgendwie nen  Spoiler sein könnte.


----------



## Laggy.NET (28. Mai 2015)

OK, dass die Story so emotional wird hätte ich von dem Spiel nicht erwartet. Bin zwar noch am Anfang, aber so wie sich das Anhört, scheint sich das Ende ja wirklich zu lohnen.
Hätte da eher sowas wie bei DragonAge oder Skyrim erwartet. Action geladenes Finale ohne sooo großen Tiefgang.

Bin gespannt, ob es den Sprung auf Platz 1 meiner persönlichen Lieblingsspiele Schafft. Aktuell trohnt da die Bioshock Reihe und auf Platz 2 bisher Witcher 3 gefolgt von der Mass Effect Reihe .


----------



## Stevii (28. Mai 2015)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> OK, dass die Story so emotional wird hätte ich von dem Spiel nicht erwartet. Bin zwar noch am Anfang, aber so wie sich das Anhört, scheint sich das Ende ja wirklich zu lohnen.
> Hätte da eher sowas wie bei DragonAge oder Skyrim erwartet. Action geladenes Finale ohne sooo großen Tiefgang.
> 
> Bin gespannt, ob es den Sprung auf Platz 1 meiner persönlichen Lieblingsspiele Schafft. Aktuell trohnt da die Bioshock Reihe und auf Platz 2 bisher Witcher 3 gefolgt von der Mass Effect Reihe .



Mich darfste auch nicht als Maßstab nehmen, ich wurde total in die Story reingesaugt und hab sogar parallelen zu Geralts Story wenn man mal das ganze Witcher und Magierzeug weglässt.


----------



## sycron17 (28. Mai 2015)

Heute kann ich endlich mein neues gamepad holen 

Dann gehts weiter


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. Mai 2015)

Pah, Maus und Tastatur foreva.


----------



## DerDoofy (28. Mai 2015)

Unfassbar, dass noch überwiegend über die Grafik gesprochen wird. Ich hatte gestern Tränen in den Augen.

Die Handlung, die Ereignisse, haben so eine enorme Tragweite und Emotionalität, dass ich viele Augenblicke brauche, um mich gedanklich zu sortieren.



Spoiler



Dass Vesemir sein Leben lässt, hat mich wirklich sehr beschäftigt. All die Vorstellungen, was Geralt mit ihm verbindet, was sie gemeinsam erlebt haben, lässt mich noch immer erstarren. Man projiziert es auf sein eigenes Leben. Man kann sich wirklich gut hinein versetzen in den Hexer. Aber wie Geralt schon sagte: "Kein Hexer stirbt je in seinem Bett!" Er hat sein Leben für eine gute Sache gelassen. Und das ist, was zählt.


----------



## Laggy.NET (28. Mai 2015)

M+T find ich in dem Spiel sogar hervorragend gelungen.  Bei mir war nur anfangs die Sensitivität VIEL zu hoch eingestellt.

Bei Dragon Age war das Gamepad noch deutlich besser, bei Witcher 3 find ich die Gamepad Steuerung absolut furchtbar. Vor allem das Anvisieren der Gegner. Ohne die Anvisieren Funktion ist man ständig am schnellen und hektischen Nachjustieren der Kamera, weil man mit dem rechten Daumen eigentlich schon mit ausweichen, zuschlagen und parieren beschäftigt ist und wenn man das Anvisieren aktiviert, hat man die Arschkarte bei mehreren Gegnern oder trifft immer den falschen.


----------



## Shona (28. Mai 2015)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> OK, dass die Story so emotional wird hätte ich von dem Spiel nicht erwartet. Bin zwar noch am Anfang, aber so wie sich das Anhört, scheint sich das Ende ja wirklich zu lohnen.


Kommt drauf an was für eine Ende du hast  Meins war jetzt nicht wirklich emotional geladen, auch wenn es ein gutes ende war.

Das einzig emotionale war der punkt kurz nach dem endkampf

@sevii
Hab aus de.  gleichen grund wie du aufgehört nach dem ende und gleichbauf höherer stufe neu angefangen


----------



## Lg3 (28. Mai 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Pah, Maus und Tastatur foreva.



Witcher 3 mit Maus und Tastatur? lieber nicht..


----------



## BabaYaga (28. Mai 2015)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Witcher 3 mit Maus und Tastatur? lieber nicht..



Finde auch, dass es mit dem Pad hervorragend funktioniert.
Am Anfang war es in Kämpfen wo man die Armbrust braucht noch etwas hektisch aber mittlerweile geht das richtig gut von der Hand.
Ich lehn mich auch lieber beim Spielen gemütlich im Gamer-Sessel zurück als an M&T zu kleben, vor allem bei Spielen mit so einem Umfang 
Aber ist ja sowieso Geschmackssache. Es soll jeder spielen wie er am besten zurecht kommt.
Man muss da nicht rumnölen wie PS4 Vs Xbone oder so, einfach Spaß haben am Game


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. Mai 2015)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Witcher 3 mit Maus und Tastatur? lieber nicht..



Doch, auf jeden Fall. Ich hab auch den zweiten Teil mit M+T fünfmal durchgezockt


----------



## Zybba (28. Mai 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Doch, auf jeden Fall. Ich hab auch den zweiten Teil mit M+T fünfmal durchgezockt


Der dritte ist mein erster Witcherteil und ich komme auch gut klar mit M+T.


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. Mai 2015)

Ohne M+T ist man einfach nicht glorious PC Masterrace.


----------



## Robonator (28. Mai 2015)

Also grade solche Spiele in denen man viel kämpfen muss zocke ich ja sonst immer mit dem Controller aber bei Witcher 3 liegt mir die Maus + Tastatur einfach besser


----------



## Shadixx (28. Mai 2015)

Stevii schrieb:


> Bin jetzt durch mit dem Spiel.
> 11/10  Punkte von mir
> Ich wurde emotional sogar mitgerissen und musste mich beherrschen  (wenn das meine RL Freunde wissen würden... ) und das gabs zuletzt und einzigst bei Final Fantasy X am Ende.
> CDPR hat hier wirklich ein geniales Stück Geschichte zum selbst erleben bereit gestellt und das warten hat sich 1000% gelohnt.
> [/SPOILER]



Wieviel Spielstunden hast du den. Es war ja mal die Rede von 200+ aber das wäre zimlich unrealistisch da seit Release erst 216Stunden vergangen sind


----------



## Shona (28. Mai 2015)

Shadixx schrieb:


> Wieviel Spielstunden hast du den. Es war ja mal die Rede von 200+ aber das wäre zimlich unrealistisch da seit Release erst 216Stunden vergangen sind [emoji38]


Damit ist aber das komplette Spiel einmal durch,  inklusive aller Nebenquests, Witcher Contracts und Treasure Hunts. Wenn man dann noch wenig Fast Travel nutzt sind weit über 200h drin. 

ich hab z. B.  71h gebraucht u d wie schon erwähnt auch nur weil man min Lvl 28 zum Ende braucht.


----------



## Laggy.NET (28. Mai 2015)

26 Stunden -> Level 6 

Die 200 schaff ich bestimmt.

In DragonAge Inquisition stecken auch 129 Stunden...


----------



## BabaYaga (28. Mai 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Doch, auf jeden Fall. Ich hab auch den zweiten Teil mit M+T fünfmal durchgezockt



Hat nicht zwangsweise was zu sagen. Hab auch den ersten mehrfach durch, den zweiten zwei Mal und alles mit M&T. Trotzdem spielt sich der Dritte für mich mit Pad angenehmer. 
Man merkt einfach, dass hier auch viel mehr in die Richtung optimiert wurde. Bei Teil 1 war die M&T Steuerung noch meisterhaft auf Tastatur ausgelgt, dem ist jetzt nicht mehr so *g*


----------



## KTBFFH (28. Mai 2015)

Hallo Community,

ich hätte da eine Frage zur Einstellung. Ich besitze einen 2K Monitor (PC: 4790K, R290).  Sobald ich aber die native Auflösung des Monitors (1440p) verwende (Qualität - Mittel / ein paar Einstellungen - Hoch), zeigt mir FRAPS  etwas zwischen 38-50 Frames. Aber das Bild zuckt und ruckelt, und zwar IMMER. Warum? Sollte doch spielbar sein mit ~45 FPS...


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. Mai 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Hat nicht zwangsweise was zu sagen. Hab auch den ersten mehrfach durch, den zweiten zwei Mal und alles mit M&T. Trotzdem spielt sich der Dritte für mich mit Pad angenehmer.
> Man merkt einfach, dass hier auch viel mehr in die Richtung optimiert wurde. Bei Teil 1 war die M&T Steuerung noch meisterhaft auf Tastatur ausgelgt, dem ist jetzt nicht mehr so *g*


Also meine ersten Begegnungen mit Drownern und Banditen gingen gut von der Hand. (Okä, sie haben mich jeweils 3 mal ins Gras beißen lassen, aber ich hab auch gleich auf dem zweithöchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad angefangen )


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Mai 2015)

Spielt wer das Spiel auf einer A10-7850K APU und kann mir sagen wie es läuft? Minimale Einstellungen sind mir egal, meine neue Grafikkarte R9 270X ist Defekt angekommen, da scheint was mit dem Lüfter nicht zu stimmen den der schlägt irgendwo an. Da ich keine Lust habe dann nach dem Zurück schicken evtl wieder sowas zu erhalten wollte ich mir einen PC mit der genannen APU zusammen bauen, Gehäuse will auch nicht mehr wie es soll.


----------



## WaldemarE (28. Mai 2015)

Werde wohl wieder von vorne anfangen, da ich irgendwo den Faden vom Game verloren habe und nur noch Murks gemacht hab [emoji19]


----------



## XeT (28. Mai 2015)

36 Stunden Level 12. Und vll mal die hälfte von Velen durch. Wenn man nur reitet und läuft, alles ließt dauert das spiel echt ewig


----------



## Stevii (28. Mai 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Damit ist aber das komplette Spiel einmal durch,  inklusive aller Nebenquests, Witcher Contracts und Treasure Hunts. Wenn man dann noch wenig Fast Travel nutzt sind weit über 200h drin.
> 
> ich hab z. B.  71h gebraucht u d wie schon erwähnt auch nur weil man min Lvl 28 zum Ende braucht.



Ich hab fast 100stunden ingame. 
Wozu Ich dazu sagen muss dass ich am Anfang alles gemacht habe an nebenquests und irgendwann hab ichs nicht mehr ausgehalten und wollte unbedingt wissen wie es endet, was passiert usw dann bin ich weiter gerusht. 
ICH hatte nach 80 Stunden ungefähr Level 24 und hab ab dann die hauptstory durchgeballert was mich 9 levels höher geschoben hat. 
200 Stunden kannst du definitiv in das Spiel investieren, wenn du alles machst,so wie ich bei meinem kommenden Run auf höchster Stufe


----------



## Robonator (28. Mai 2015)

Ich brauch mal einen Rat von jemanden. Handelt sich um einen Hexerauftrag in Velen (Sumpf):



Spoiler



Ich muss so einen Nebling töten, hab seinen genauen Namen vergessen. Jedenfalls tötet er im Sumpf Leute und verdeckte seine Spuren mit Hilfe von Magie. Nun zu dem Problem das ich habe: Ich habe ein recht gutes Silberschwert für meine Stufe (10) und dort auch noch Nekrophagenöl draufgehauen. Ich nutze Quen um einen Schild zu haben, das Problem das ich jetzt habe ist folgendes: Der Typ macht sich unsichtbar, haut mir dann ziemlich schnell direkt zwei Hits hintereinander rein und mein Quen + 50% meiner HP sind futsch. In der Zwischenzeit kann ich ihm vielleicht 10 Hits reinhauen, die alle um die 300-400 Damage machen und er lacht darüber nur und verliert nen winzig kleinen Teil seiner HP. 
Die Quest ist für Level 11 empfohlen und wirklich viel höher ist der Gegner nun auch nicht. Der kloppt mich einfach so schnell aus dem Leben das ich gar nicht mit den Ausweichen hinterher komme. Gibt es da irgendeinen Trick oder soll ich die Quest nun einfach aufgeben und irgendwann mit Level 20 oder so nochmal vorbeischauen? Ich hab das nun ein paar mal ausprobiert und ich komm echt nicht auf den klar. Angeblich soll ja Quen effektiv gegen Neblinge sein, aber das juckt den nicht.


----------



## Stevii (28. Mai 2015)

Hab gestern übrigens noch in Ner Höhle ein Level 44 OP Relikt Schwert gefunden. 
Kleiner pro tip: wenn ihr irgendwo questen geht und da gibt's mehrere Wege, lasst euch Zeit und läuft mit Hexer Vision durch, oft findet man interessanten Kram wenn man vom Wege abkommt.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (28. Mai 2015)

Irgendwie fühle ich mich während des Spiels unterlevelt und weiß nicht, was ich dagegen tun soll. Ich hab das erste Gebiet fast komplett abgeschlossen(mir fehlen vielleicht noch 3-4 dieser Fragezeichen) und ich bin erst ungefähr level 3,5. Jetzt habe ich die Hauptstory in Velen angefangen, und da bekomme ich auf einmal Quests für level 7+.


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Mai 2015)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Irgendwie fühle ich mich während des Spiels unterlevelt und weiß nicht, was ich dagegen tun soll. Ich hab das erste Gebiet fast komplett abgeschlossen(mir fehlen vielleicht noch 3-4 dieser Fragezeichen) und ich bin erst ungefähr level 3,5. Jetzt habe ich die Hauptstory in Velen angefangen, und da bekomme ich auf einmal Quests für level 7+.



Ich bin lvl 8 und habe schon Quests für lvl 16  aber egal, mache momentan die Nebenquests und Witcher-Verträge die geben gutes Geld und EXP.


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. Mai 2015)

Ich bin im Startgebiet unterwegs und kann mich schon JETZT nicht dazu zusammenraufen, dem Hauptquest zu folgen... dabei hab ich noch gar keine Nebenaufträge.


----------



## Lg3 (28. Mai 2015)

Stevii schrieb:


> Hab gestern übrigens noch in Ner Höhle ein Level 44 OP Relikt Schwert gefunden.
> Kleiner pro tip: wenn ihr irgendwo questen geht und da gibt's mehrere Wege, lasst euch Zeit und läuft mit Hexer Vision durch, oft findet man interessanten Kram wenn man vom Wege abkommt.



Warte mal, ist das max lvl nicht 35 ?


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. Mai 2015)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Warte mal, ist das max lvl nicht 35 ?


Ich hörte was von 70... ^^


----------



## Oozy (28. Mai 2015)

Wann regenerieren sich meine Tränke nach der Meditation wieder? Muss ich dieses Alkohest einfach im Inventar haben, meditieren und danach sind die Tränke wieder aufgefüllt?


----------



## Stevii (28. Mai 2015)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Warte mal, ist das max lvl nicht 35 ?



Nein soll wohl Level 70 sein. Wobei es kaum/kein content gibt für das Level. Das höchste was ich gehört habe war wohl ein Level 42 bzw 45 archgriffin.



AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Wann regenerieren sich meine Tränke nach der Meditation wieder? Muss ich dieses Alkohest einfach im Inventar haben, meditieren und danach sind die Tränke wieder aufgefüllt?


Genau so geht's.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Mai 2015)

*Robonator* 

Ich hab den mit Level 13 oder so gemacht. Nutze das Zeichen Axii, um ihn kampfunfähig zu machen. Dann greife an. Ansonsten immer auf Abstand bleiben und möglichst weg vom Nebel. Ich hab den gleich auf Anhieb geschafft.


----------



## Roundy (28. Mai 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ich brauch mal einen Rat von jemanden. Handelt sich um einen Hexerauftrag in Velen (Sumpf):
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Also ich hab die quest mit Level 12 oder so gemacht...
Ich hab halt quen genutzt wanns geht so dass ich die ganze zeit nen schild hatte.. dann genug zeug zum futtern mit und immer nur zwei drei schwere hits kein dauerfeuer.
Außerdem sobald er mit dem nebel verschmilzt drauf achten wo er lang geht das siehst wenn gut hinguckst da ist der nebel dichter (woe so ne weiße nebelige kugel)
Und dann halt auf die Level 0 neblinge achten die er spawnt, das die dir das schild nicht kaputt machen...
Ich hab für den kampf aber auch ne ganze weile gebraucht also 20 min sind da locker drin..
Versuch einfach immer schön in Bewegung zu bleiben, schwalbe ausgerüstet und donner zum heilen und draufkloppen und möglichst hp immer auf vollem level.


Gruß


----------



## BabaYaga (28. Mai 2015)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Irgendwie fühle ich mich während des Spiels unterlevelt und weiß nicht, was ich dagegen tun soll. Ich hab das erste Gebiet fast komplett abgeschlossen(mir fehlen vielleicht noch 3-4 dieser Fragezeichen) und ich bin erst ungefähr level 3,5. Jetzt habe ich die Hauptstory in Velen angefangen, und da bekomme ich auf einmal Quests für level 7+.



Völlig normal. Du findest in Velen Quests von niedrig bis extrem hoch.
Bin auch gerade mal mit Level 3 nach Velen gekommen gg
Ob du dir dann die Zähne ausbeißt liegt einzig und alleine daran welche Quests du machst bzw. welche Orte du besuchst.
Anfangs kurz die Hauptstory weiterverfolgen die levelt dich ohnehin ziemlich schnell hoch und dann sind auch die anderen Sachen schon etwas einfacher


----------



## Oozy (28. Mai 2015)

Stevii schrieb:


> Genau so geht's.


Cool, danke für die schnelle Antwort! 

Muss ich morgen (bzw. bald heute) ausprobieren. Halten die Öle nur für eine bestimmte Zeit oder sind die für immer? Ich weiss, dass das alles Fragen sind, die ich selber beantworten könnte, aber der PC steht etwas weiter weg.


----------



## Notafreak (29. Mai 2015)

//hab hierzu auch nach 10 minuten googlen nichts gefunden:

Hat einer von euch das Spiel bei Amazon gekauft?
Dort kriegt man anscheienend den GOG Key wenn man "PC Game Code" auswählt und es kostet 15€ weniger als auf der GOG Seite.
Ich frage, weil dort kaum Informationen stehen auser eine Rezension, die sagt, dass man einen GOG key bekommt.
Hat das einen Haken? Ich verstehe die Preisdifferenz nicht. Würds mir gern dort holen, aber bin skeptisch.

edit: habs einfach gekauft, ja scheint der normale gog key zu sein, lade es egrade mit gog galaxy.
Eigenartig dass es dort günstiger ist.


----------



## PCGH_Raff (29. Mai 2015)

Radeon-Nutzer, aufgepasst: Catalyst 15.5 Beta mit ordentlicher Hexerei ist verfügbar.

MfG,
Raff


----------



## turbosnake (29. Mai 2015)

Bringt der auch bei meiner alten HD6950 was?


----------



## Stevii (29. Mai 2015)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Irgendwie fühle ich mich während des Spiels unterlevelt und weiß nicht, was ich dagegen tun soll. Ich hab das erste Gebiet fast komplett abgeschlossen(mir fehlen vielleicht noch 3-4 dieser Fragezeichen) und ich bin erst ungefähr level 3,5. Jetzt habe ich die Hauptstory in Velen angefangen, und da bekomme ich auf einmal Quests für level 7+.



du solltest unbeding checken ob du XP fürs abschließen von quests bekommst, gibt aktuell einen Bug wo es vorkommen kann dass man keine XP für manche quests bekommnt. 
CDPR weiß aber schon bescheid und kümmert sich darum. (klick)


Btw. irgendwer wollte doch nen Intro Skip haben, finde den post nicht. Hier gibts ne Mod: Klick
Habs aber selbst nicht getestet und keine Garantie dass dein Pc abfackelt


----------



## Rizzard (29. Mai 2015)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Irgendwie fühle ich mich während des Spiels unterlevelt und weiß nicht, was ich dagegen tun soll. Ich hab das erste Gebiet fast komplett abgeschlossen(mir fehlen vielleicht noch 3-4 dieser Fragezeichen) und ich bin erst ungefähr level 3,5. Jetzt habe ich die Hauptstory in Velen angefangen, und da bekomme ich auf einmal Quests für level 7+.



Das Problem tritt aber wirklich nur am Anfang auf.
Als ich von Weißgarten nach Velen bin (ca Lvl 3), hab ich erst mal nur aufs Fressbrett bekommen. Die Story verlangt nach einem wesentlich höheren Level.

Wenn du dann aber mal auf Level 5 oder 6 bist, und mit der Story weiter machst (+ Nebenquests) bist du ständig überlevelt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. Mai 2015)

PCGH_Raff schrieb:


> Radeon-Nutzer, aufgepasst: Catalyst 15.5 Beta mit ordentlicher Hexerei ist verfügbar.
> 
> MfG,
> Raff


Läuft auch so schon erstaunlich gut mit einer 7950, aber mal sehen obs noch besser wird


----------



## saphira33 (29. Mai 2015)

Super, nach einem Absturz Spielstand Defekt + alle Autosaves. 80 Stunden Spielzeit und davon ca. 60 Verloren...

Ich Spiel jetzt schon seit 3 Tagen nicht mehr weil ich einfach grad kein Bock habe... aber das Spiel wird irgendwann definitiv fertig gespielt damit ich die Story habe und irgendwann noch auf höchstem Schwierigkeitsgrad.


----------



## Rizzard (29. Mai 2015)

saphira33 schrieb:


> Super, nach einem Absturz Spielstand Defekt + alle Autosaves. 80 Stunden Spielzeit und davon ca. 60 Verloren...



Da hätte ich auch einen Hass.
Aber sieh´s mal so. TW3 erst mal links liegen lassen, und irgendwann mit der Enhanced Version inklusiver aller 16 DLCs nochmal angehen.


----------



## saphira33 (29. Mai 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> irgendwann mit der Enhanced Version inklusiver aller 16 DLCs nochmal angehen.



Ja das scheint ein guter Zeitpunkt zu sein dann  Ich hab aber so den inneren Konflikt. Die Story reisst mich mit aber ich habe keine Lust alles nochmal zu machen :/ Muss wohl mein neues Motorrad als Ablenkung dienen


----------



## Rizzard (29. Mai 2015)

saphira33 schrieb:


> Ja das scheint ein guter Zeitpunkt zu sein dann  Ich hab aber so den inneren Konflikt. Die Story reisst mich mit aber ich habe keine Lust alles nochmal zu machen :/ Muss wohl mein neues Motorrad als Ablenkung dienen



Verständlich.
Ich ringe auch schon mit mir ob ich nicht eine Pause einlegen soll.
Ich würde gerne alle 16 DLCs erleben, und die aktuelle Situation (Speicherprobs, XP-Probs) könnten auch ein Dorn im Auge sein.


----------



## Godslayer666 (29. Mai 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Wenn du dann aber mal auf Level 5 oder 6 bist, und mit der Story weiter machst (+ Nebenquests) bist du ständig überlevelt.


Finde ich nicht. Bin jetzt so gut wie mit allem durch in Velen/Novingrad und bin gerade mal lvl 18, dabei hab ich kaum noch Fragezeichen auf der Map und die meisten Nebenquesten, Hexeraufträge sowie Schatzsuchen sind deutlich über meinem Lvl, also Lvl 23+.
Kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass da in Skellige noch so viel kommen sollte, dass man locker das Level Cap erreicht.


----------



## Rizzard (29. Mai 2015)

Godslayer666 schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht. Bin jetzt so gut wie mit allem durch in Velen/Novingrad und bin gerade mal lvl 18, dabei hab ich kaum noch Fragezeichen auf der Map und die meisten Nebenquesten, Hexeraufträge sowie Schatzsuchen sind deutlich über meinem Lvl, also Lvl 23+.
> Kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass da in Skellige noch so viel kommen sollte, dass man locker das Level Cap erreicht.



Also ich war halt von Level 7-16 (ca) überlevelt.
Kann auch sein das es später (so wie von dir beschrieben) wieder kippt.
Die Fragezeichen abgraßen bringen doch eh kaum XP. Es kommst nur auf Story-, Neben- und Hexerquests an.


----------



## Godslayer666 (29. Mai 2015)

Bin halt Perfektionist, da darf nichts offen stehen.^^
Das Level System wäre im Moment auch der einzige Kritikpunkt gegenüber dem Spiel. Vielleicht bin ich da nur schlicht was anderes gewohnt.


----------



## DerDoofy (29. Mai 2015)

Godslayer666 schrieb:


> Finde ich nicht. Bin jetzt so gut wie mit allem durch in Velen/Novingrad und bin gerade mal lvl 18, dabei hab ich kaum noch Fragezeichen auf der Map und die meisten Nebenquesten, Hexeraufträge sowie Schatzsuchen sind deutlich über meinem Lvl, also Lvl 23+.
> Kann mir schwer vorstellen, dass da in Skellige noch so viel kommen sollte, dass man locker das Level Cap erreicht.



Wo liegt das Cap? Ich bin nun bei Stufe 32. Ich bin kurz vor dem Ende des Spieles. Und habe noch diverse Nebenquests offen gelassen, weil ich nach 



Spoiler



der Schlacht bei Kaer Morhen richtig heiß auf den weiteren Verlauf wurde


----------



## Godslayer666 (29. Mai 2015)

Soll wohl bei 70 liegen. Habe selbst im Questracker ne Quest mit lvl 33 und kann irgendein Schwert für Stufe 37 craften.


----------



## Zybba (29. Mai 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ich brauch mal einen Rat von jemanden. Handelt sich um einen Hexerauftrag in Velen (Sumpf)





Spoiler



Im Grunde haben die anderen schon das Meiste geschrieben. Laut Bestiarium sollen die Bomben genutzt werden, die Gestaltwandlung verhindern. Die habens echt gebracht. Der sollte auf jeden Fall machbar sein auf deinem Level.


----------



## DerDoofy (29. Mai 2015)

Godslayer666 schrieb:


> Soll wohl bei 70 liegen. Habe selbst im Questracker ne Quest mit lvl 33 und kann irgendein Schwert für Stufe 37 craften.



Ich habe noch einige Gegner gesehen, die Level 35 und höher haben. Auch gibt es Schwerter für Level über 40. Ich freu mich ehrlich gesagt drauf, dass ich bald jedes kleine Eckchen nach würdigen, besonderen Gegnern absuchen darf. Level-Cap 70 ist sicher auch mit Hinsicht auf DLCs und Add-Ons gewählt. Ich hoffe, die schlachten das Spiel noch ordentlich aus. Es ist grandios. Ich würde noch 5 Jahre lang Add-Ons spielen. Für mich ist klar, dass von den Jungs noch ein weiteres Spiel kommen muss, das vergleichbar ist. Es ist das beste Spiel, dass ich jemals gespielt habe.

Achtung, leichter Spoiler: Es gibt auf einer kleinen Insel der Skellige einen Erzgreifen, der dürfte auch Level 40 oder so haben. Der hatte mich mit Level 27 ca noch ordentlich fertig gemacht.


----------



## Godslayer666 (29. Mai 2015)

DerDoofy schrieb:


> Es ist das beste Spiel, dass ich jemals gespielt habe.


In Hinsicht auf Rollenspiele stimme ich dir 100% zu. Hat mich von der ersten Minute an gepackt, anders als nen Skyrim, wo ich irgendwann die Lust verloren hatte.


----------



## DerDoofy (29. Mai 2015)

Skyrim wirkt im Vergleich zum dritten Hexer sehr blass. Ich finde es ungenügend, wenn Gamestar, die ich ohnehin mega unsympathisch finde, nur einen Punkt mehr vergibt, im Vergleich zu Skyrim.
Und da sind auch Sprüche wie: "Skyrim ist von 2011!", nicht angemessen. Denn es geht nicht um die Grafik. Die zweifellos viel hübscher ist.
Skyrim ist ein Witz. Damit hat man sich auseinander gesetzt, weil es bedauerlicherweise bis dahin in Sachen Freiheit die größten Möglichkeiten bot.
In einem Trailer sagten die Jungs von CD Projekt Red: Witcher 3 wird ein wahr gewordener RPG-Traum sein - und das ist es geworden.
Selbst das Crafting finde ich bei Witcher umfangreicher und ansprechender. Habe jemanden gelesen, der meinte, es sei in Skyrim umfangreicher gewesen.
Ja, klar, nach Vulkanglasschwert, Eisenschwert und bla, gab es ja auch noch so viele Möglichkeiten Schwerter zu craften. Ich habe in Witcher allein für Stahlschwerter geschätzte 30 Schemata.
Naja, keine Lust mehr zu schreiben. Es ist einfach viel viel besser als Skyrim. Und Skyrim rühre ich nicht mehr an.


----------



## Kyuss89 (29. Mai 2015)

Der AMD 15.5 Beta Treiber ist nun draußen. Heute morgen installiert und direkt getestet, bekomme an vielen Orten jetzt an die 60 FPS Marke, an denen ich vorher gerade mal ca. 45 hatte.

Novigrad ist im Schnitt um 5-10 gestiegen. Auf ~50 FPS.

Auf einer R9 290X Vapor-X mit einem 2560x1080p Monitor..

Ohne HBAO+ und Hairworks!

Erstes Fazit ist sehr positiv! Vielleicht kann die PCGH Testredaktion hiernochmal einen kleinen Nachtest einstreuen


----------



## Zybba (29. Mai 2015)

DerDoofy schrieb:


> Damit hat man sich auseinander gesetzt, weil es bedauerlicherweise bis dahin in Sachen Freiheit die größten Möglichkeiten bot.


Das ist meiner Meinung nach immer noch so. Dennoch gefällt mir The Witcher besser. ^^


----------



## TammerID (29. Mai 2015)

Das würde ich so unterschreiben @DerDoofy 

Was mich nur wundert ist, dass ich relativ wenig spiele obwohl es so ein super Spiel ist.
Wahrscheinlich warnt mich mein Unterbewusstsein vor der Inhalation


----------



## Godslayer666 (29. Mai 2015)

TammerID schrieb:


> Was mich nur wundert ist, dass ich relativ wenig spiele obwohl es so ein super Spiel ist.
> Wahrscheinlich warnt mich mein Unterbewusstsein vor der Inhalation



Ich mache das bei solchen Spieleperlen immer so, damit es nicht so schnell vorbei ist und ich es lange genug genießen kann. Auch wenn noch Content ala Addons/DLC's nachgeschoben wird, steckt man doch erst mal in nem Loch und bereut es schon fast das es vorbei ist.


----------



## Nuallan (29. Mai 2015)

DerDoofy schrieb:


> Skyrim ist ein Witz.



Genau. Darum war Skyrim ja auch das große Vorbild vom dritten Hexer, Inquisition und so ziemlich jedem anderen Rollenspiel der letzten (und nächsten) Jahre. Was für ein Bullshit.


----------



## Robonator (29. Mai 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Im Grunde haben die anderen schon das Meiste geschrieben. Laut Bestiarium sollen die Bomben genutzt werden, die Gestaltwandlung verhindern. Die habens echt gebracht. Der sollte auf jeden Fall machbar sein auf deinem Level.



Okay, witzige Sache: Laut Alchemietab hab ich diese Bomben schon gebaut. Im Inventar kann ich aber nur die Blendgranaten finden 


Btw sehr eindrucksvoll 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6NM9T7ARoA


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. Mai 2015)

Ich finde The Witcher 3 und Skyrim sind etwa gleich gut. Auch The Witcher 3 hat seine langweiligen Parts, Schnitzer in puncto Glaubwürdigkeit und Schwächen von Loot bis Skillssystem. Das perfekte RPG gibt es nicht.


----------



## TammerID (29. Mai 2015)

Brauch es ja auch nicht geben, so lange uns die derzeitigen RPGs bei Laune halten


----------



## Shona (29. Mai 2015)

DerDoofy schrieb:


> Wo liegt das Cap? Ich bin nun bei Stufe 32. Ich bin kurz vor dem Ende des Spieles.


Und mit dem Level bzw.  wirst du sogar noch höher sein bis dahin, wirst du dir das ende versauen da man dafür  nur  Level 28 braucht.


----------



## Iconoclast (29. Mai 2015)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Genau. Darum war Skyrim ja auch das große Vorbild vom dritten Hexer, Inquisition und so ziemlich jedem anderen Rollenspiel der letzten (und nächsten) Jahre. Was für ein Bullshit.



Vielleicht von der Welt her, aber das Gameplay war bei Skyrim doch im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern schon nur noch kastriert.


----------



## DerDoofy (29. Mai 2015)

Downnola schrieb:


> Der AMD 15.5 Beta Treiber ist nun draußen. Heute morgen installiert und direkt getestet, bekomme an vielen Orten jetzt an die 60 FPS Marke, an denen ich vorher gerade mal ca. 45 hatte.
> 
> Novigrad ist im Schnitt um 5-10 gestiegen. Auf ~50 FPS.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht. Nein, ich denke nicht, dass Skyrim da überragt. Klar, du kannst deinen völlig eigenen Charakter aufbauen. Aber bitte, wie viel Profil kannst du ihm denn verleihen? Wie viel Einfluss hast du auf Handlungen im Spiel? Deine Persönlichkeit ist nur deine Klasse, dein Skillbaum. Witcher hingegen bietet auch die Möglichkeit sich im Rahmen der Hexer-Logik zu individualisieren. Noch dazu hat man einen Protagonisten, der Profil besitzt. 

Was mir fehlt, das ist die Möglichkeit, sich mit Geralt wo nieder zu lassen. Aber das passt wohl einfach nicht ins Bild. Auch wenn ich, Achtung Spoiler, Triss angeboten habe, mit ihr in einem schönen Haus in Kovir zu leben, um mich zur Ruhe zu setzen.



Shona schrieb:


> Und mit dem Level bzw.  wirst du sogar noch höher sein bis dahin, wirst du dir das ende versauen da man dafür  nur  Level 28 braucht.



Nein nein, ich genieße es, dass ich nicht gnadenlos kaputt geschlagen werde. Ich gehe oft genug down noch, wenn ich nicht aufpasse. 



Spoiler



Imlerith habe ich locker besiegt, wenn auch in vielleicht 10-15 Minuten, weil ich mir Zeit lasse und gerne meine eigenen Geschichten schreibe.



Das sieht dann so aus, dass ich erst einmal Dinge nutze, die kaum effektiv sein werden. Dann haue ich aber mit der Zeit meine Geheimwaffen raus und setze dem Gegner ordentlich zu. Ich mag es, mit dem Gegner zu spielen. Ich liebe meine Schild-Barriere, die mir Gesundheit liefert und Gegner verletzt. Und ich liebe Yrden, das Gegner verlangsamen und ihnen Schaden zufügen kann. Axxi ist für mich ne schöne Spielerei, aber nicht so wichtig, wenn man gegen einzelne starke Monster kämpft. Deswegen sehe ich davon ab. Und ich liebe das nutzen und kombinieren von Bomben


----------



## Bu11et (29. Mai 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wusste garnicht, dass Pflötze gleich drei Zwillingsbruder hat .


----------



## Shadixx (29. Mai 2015)

Bei mir ist es auch bald soweit das ich endlich in die Welt des Hexers eintauchen kann  ach freu ikk mir 
Aber was mich noch interessieren würde: wie lange dauert ein Tag-Nacht-Zyklus den so? also 24h Ingame sind wie lange RL?   Hat das schonmal jmd gemessen oder gibt es da i-eine Info dazu?


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. Mai 2015)

Ich glaube es waren ein bis zwei (RL) Stunden.


----------



## Shadixx (29. Mai 2015)

Ok das ist ja ziemlich lang oder mein Gefühl ist einfach zu sehr veraltet was soetwas betrifft


----------



## TammerID (29. Mai 2015)

Laut der Info von pcgh dauert es 90 Minuten. Die haben ja das Zeitraffer Video hochgeladen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. Mai 2015)

TammerID schrieb:


> Laut der Info von pcgh dauert es 90 Minuten. Die haben ja das Zeitraffer Video hochgeladen.



Dann lag ich ja im Mittel genau richtig


----------



## Kinguin (29. Mai 2015)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Genau. Darum war Skyrim ja auch das große Vorbild vom dritten Hexer, Inquisition und so ziemlich jedem anderen Rollenspiel der letzten (und nächsten) Jahre. Was für ein Bullshit.



An Skyrim hat man sich zwar etwas orientiert aber ich bin froh, dass man es viel besser gemacht hat als Bethesda.
DA:I ist meiner Meinung nach mit dieser Orientierung komplett auf die Schnauze geflogen, und btw welche Rollenspiele sind denn noch großartig Skyrim gefolgt ?

In jedem Falle finde ich TW3 viel besser vom OpenWorld Aspekt her (vom Rest sowieso).
Ich fand Skyrim zudem schon damals nicht herausragend und werde es wohl auch nicht mehr anrühren.


----------



## Shona (29. Mai 2015)

DerDoofy schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht. Nein, ich denke nicht, dass Skyrim da überragt. Klar, du kannst deinen völlig eigenen Charakter aufbauen. Aber bitte, wie viel Profil kannst du ihm denn verleihen? Wie viel Einfluss hast du auf Handlungen im Spiel? Deine Persönlichkeit ist nur deine Klasse, dein Skillbaum. Witcher hingegen bietet auch die Möglichkeit sich im Rahmen der Hexer-Logik zu individualisieren. Noch dazu hat man einen Protagonisten, der Profil besitzt.
> 
> Was mir fehlt, das ist die Möglichkeit, sich mit Geralt wo nieder zu lassen. Aber das passt wohl einfach nicht ins Bild. Auch wenn ich, Achtung Spoiler, Triss angeboten habe, mit ihr in einem schönen Haus in Kovir zu leben, um mich zur Ruhe zu setzen.
> 
> ...


Bei deinem derzeitigen Level + die Level die du noch bekommst (ca.  4-5) bist du gute 11 level über deinem Gegner. 
Ich hab mit dem schon rum gespielt unnd ich war level 32. 

Bei dir ist das rumspielen vorbei den im gegensatz zu dem in deinem Spoiler ist der entgegen der in witz


----------



## DaBlackSheep (29. Mai 2015)

Ich habe gerade irgendwo gelesen, das es zwei kostenlose "DLC's" geben soll.
Aber entweder bin ich total dämlich oder ich weiß auch nicht - ich weiß nicht wo ich die finden soll...


----------



## turbosnake (29. Mai 2015)

Helfen können wir dir da auch nicht, zumindest nicht ohne deinen Planeten zu kennen.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (29. Mai 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Helfen können wir dir da auch nicht, zumindest nicht ohne deinen Planeten zu kennen.



Den Witz nimmst du auf deine Kappe . . .  -.-

*Aber* ich habe ein wenig weiter recherchiert und habe von GOG den Client installiert,
und dort konnte man die DLC's dann runterladen.

DLC's:
- Temerian Amor Set
- Beard and Hairstyle Set for Geralt
- New Quest - Contract: Missing Miners
- Alternative Look for Yennefer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. Mai 2015)

Die gäbs auch ohne client, direkt bei GoG


----------



## DaBlackSheep (29. Mai 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Die gäbs auch ohne client, direkt bei GoG



Ich hab die wie bekloppt gesucht - hätte ich gewusst, dass die seperat im Shop aufgeführt werden... naja....
Finde ich irgendwie ein wenig umständlich. Ein Menüpunkt im Spiel wie "Downloads" oder so fände ich besser.
Aber gut, jetzt hab ich das Zeugs ja.


----------



## Oozy (30. Mai 2015)

Gibt es für die die Bärenschulenausrüstung wieder einen Mindestrang zum Verwenden?


----------



## MG42 (30. Mai 2015)

Mhhm... Ich liebe es, wenn der NPC laufend am Balken klebt.
In anderen Games konnte man den NPC einfach wegschieben z.B. mit Schild Gothic3 oder TES bzw auch umschreien; aber das war eigetnlich nie nötig...
 Hier kann man wohl warten bis man schwarz wird.

Entfernt man sich zuweit, sind Teile der Quest einfach gescheitert. Lädt man neu, hilft das kein bißchen weiter.
Dieselbe Quest, diesmal geschafft, aber der nächste Bug...


----------



## Stehturen (30. Mai 2015)

Servus Community.

Ein Freund von mir überlegte sich einen 4k Monitor (21:9) und eine zweite GTx 970 zu holen.
Damit will er The Witcher 3 auf Ultra zocken. 

Da sagte ich ihm, die Rechenpower reicht nie aus The Witcher 3 auf Ultra mit 4k zu spielen.
Er reagierte genervte. Nun will ich die Meinung von echten Profis. 30-40FPS AVG ist für mich nicht flüssig.

MfG


----------



## Stevii (30. Mai 2015)

Stehturen schrieb:


> Servus Community.
> 
> Ein Freund von mir überlegte sich einen 4k Monitor (21:9) und eine zweite GTx 970 zu holen.
> Damit will er The Witcher 3 auf Ultra zocken.
> ...


Da wirst du 11 Meinungen von 10 Leuten hören, zumindest im bezug aufs flüssig laufen.
Aber es gibt doch zig Tests die du abrufen kannst in Hinsicht auf Fps und Witcher 3. Sollten es in der Tat nur 30-40 sein und dein Freund findet 30-40 flüssig dann ist es ja sein Ding. 
Is ja auch nicht so dass Witcher nur ne Grafikkarte brauch, da gehört schon mehr zu


----------



## Nazzy (30. Mai 2015)

die sollen erstmal den XP Bug fixen


----------



## Stevii (30. Mai 2015)

Nazzy schrieb:


> die sollen erstmal den XP Bug fixen



Bin leider auch betroffen.
Aus dem Grund bin ich mit Witcher 2 EE übers Wochenende beschäftigt


----------



## Shona (30. Mai 2015)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Gibt es für die die Bärenschulenausrüstung wieder einen Mindestrang zum Verwenden?


Ja und für alle 3 Erweiterungen.

----------------------------------------------------------

Da wir gerade wieder beim Thema Rüstungen sind gleich mal die Infos bwz. Leichter, Mittlerer und Schwerer Rüstung + das was sie ausmachen.
Um den maximalen Bonus der einzelnen Rüstungen zu bekommen muss man diese im Skill Baumen mit einem Punkt skillen und zwar unter dem 4 Punkt (General Skills).
Ob diese Bonis aus dem Skill Baum für alle Rüstungen zählt oder nur für  die 3 Witcher Rüstungen Cat (Feline)/Griffin/ Bear (Ursin)  weiss ich  leider nicht, das müsst ihr selbst testen.


*1. Cat School Technique (Leichte Rüstung)*
Each piece Light Armor increases critical hit damage by 25% and fast attack damage by 5%.

Deutsch: Jedes Teil der leichten Rüstung erhöht den kritischen Schaden um 25% und schneller Angriff um 5%.
Bedutung: Mit allen Rüstungsteilen der Katzenschule wird der kritische Schade um 100% erhöht und der schnelle Angriff um 20%
*
Stats Mastercraftetd Feline Ausrüstung*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Benötigte Level*

Cat Amor:  14
Enhanced Cat Armor:  19 (Schwerter) / 20 (Rüstung)
Superior Cat Gear: 25 (Schwerter) / 26 (Rüstung)
Mastercrafted Cat Gear: 30 (Schwerter) / 31 (Rüstung)

*2. Griffin School Techniques (Mittlere Rüstung)* - _Meine Empfehlung_
Each piece of medium armor increases your Sign intensity by 5% and Endurance regeneration by 5%.

Deutsch: Jedes Teil der mitlleren Rüstung erhöht die Zeichen Stärke um 5% und die Ausdauer Regeneratin um 5%
Bedeutung: Mit allen Rüstungsteilen der Griffinschule erhöht ihr die Zeichen Stärke um 20% und die Ausdauer Regeneration um 20%

*Stats Mastercraftet Griffin Ausrüstung*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Benötigte Level*

Griffin Amor:  7/8
Enhanced Griffin Armor:  14 (Schwerter) / 15 (Rüstung)
Superior Griffin Gear: 22
Mastercrafted Griffin Gear: 30 (Schwerter) / 31 (Rüstung)


*3. Bear School Techniques (Schwere Rüstung)*
Each piece of heavy armor increases your strong attack 5% and maximum health by 5%.

Deutsch: Jedes Teil der schweren Rüstung erhöht den starken Angriff um 5% und die maximale Gesundheit 5%
Bedeutung: Mit allen Rüstungsteilen der Bärenschule erhöht ihr den starken Angriff um 20% und die maximale Gesundheit um 20%

*Stats Mastercraftet Ursin Ausrüstung*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Benötigte Level*

Ursin Amor:  19
Enhanced Ursin Armor:  22
Superior Ursin Gear: 27
Mastercrafted Ursin Gear: 30 (Schwerter) / 31 (Rüstung)


------------------------


Zu guter letzt noch ein Screenshot xD (Könnt ihr gerne nutzen)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Mit dem Consolen Mod und der Free Camera kann man noch bessere machen da sie einfacher zu handhaben ist^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. Mai 2015)

Stehturen schrieb:


> Servus Community.
> 
> Ein Freund von mir überlegte sich einen 4k Monitor (21:9) und eine zweite GTx 970 zu holen.
> Damit will er The Witcher 3 auf Ultra zocken.
> ...


Mit zwei 970ern und einem 21:9 Bildschirm mit 3440x1440 Pixeln (was eine Ecke weniger als 4k ist) könnte man schon um die 40 FPS bekommen. Muss er selbst entscheiden ob das reicht.


----------



## Oozy (30. Mai 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> [...]


Vielen, vielen Dank!


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (30. Mai 2015)

Stehturen schrieb:


> Servus Community.
> 
> Ein Freund von mir überlegte sich einen 4k Monitor (21:9) und eine zweite GTx 970 zu holen.
> Damit will er The Witcher 3 auf Ultra zocken.
> ...



Jetzt mal ohne Nvidia zu haten. Bin ich mir unsicher ob die GTX 970 mit ihren 3,5 + 0,5 Speicher wirklich für 4K geeignet ist. Außerdem werden es selbst mit 2xGTX970 in 4K und Ultra eher so um die 30 FPS sein, wenn selbst 2xGTX 980 in den selben Settings nur ~40 FPS schaffen.


----------



## JPW (30. Mai 2015)

Bei witcher ist es nicht so extrem schlimm, da wirklich nicht viel VRAM genutzt wird.
Aber in anderen Spielen... Und in Zukunft wird es nicht weniger.
Für SLI würde ich mir jedenfalls keine 970 kaufen.


----------



## Primer (30. Mai 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich einen  ini Tweak, welcher Schlagschatten für alle Lichtquellen erlaubt?
Ich finde es immer ziemlich komisch wenn einige Lichtquellen Schatten werfen und andere nicht.


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. Mai 2015)

Ich habe gerade meinen ersten witcher contact gewitchert. Saugut gemacht, das alles


----------



## Ruptet (30. Mai 2015)

Verdammtes Spiel .... ich starre schon 10 Minuten auf "lebe wohl xx" oder "bleib bei mir"


----------



## DerDoofy (30. Mai 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Verdammtes Spiel .... ich starre schon 10 Minuten auf "lebe wohl xx" oder "bleib bei mir"



Doesn´t matter. Aber ich habe ihr vertraut.  Ciri macht das schon.

Ach... du bist bei Triss. Die Entscheidung, wie du siehst, gibt es also zweimal.


----------



## Ruptet (30. Mai 2015)

Ok, 34 Minuten hats gedauert bis ich mich entschieden habe


----------



## BlackFog (30. Mai 2015)

Für alle denen das Spiel etwas zu Bunt ist hab ich ein SweetFx Preset gebastelt: ReShade Harmonic Color and Contrast at The Witcher 3 Nexus - Mods and community


----------



## Shona (30. Mai 2015)

DerDoofy schrieb:


> Doesn´t matter. Aber ich habe ihr vertraut.  Ciri macht das schon.
> 
> Ach... du bist bei Triss. Die Entscheidung, wie du siehst, gibt es also zweimal.


Bei Triss "mattert es" 
Die Entscheidung sollte man siech mehrmals überlegen, vor allem da nochmal eine Entscheidung kommt  die das ganze weiter vertieft und die falsche könnte blöd sein xD


----------



## Aldrearic (30. Mai 2015)

Ich kann Yennefer irgendwie nicht so richtig leiden. Arrogantes Weib.  Hab sie abserviert. Aber ich hab auch lange darüber nachgedacht.


----------



## Oozy (31. Mai 2015)

Habe soeben gemerkt, dass die Texturdetails auf Niedrig geschalten waren und trotzdem dachte ich immer wieder, wie schön die Welt in TW3 doch aussieht. 

Welche Einstellungen kann/sollte man runterschrauben, die viel fps kosten, aber nicht so viel bringen? Bin mit meiner R9 290 (1100MHz, vRAM default) immer so um die 35fps (WQHD) und es könnte sich etwas flüssiger anfühlen.


----------



## Shona (31. Mai 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Ich kann Yennefer irgendwie nicht so richtig leiden. Arrogantes Weib.


Du musst hinter die Fassade schauen  Yen ärgert Gerald damit und er weiss das und deshalb nimmt er sie nie ernst oder reagiert darauf mit Komplementen.



Spoiler



Deshalb ist das Spiel auch auf Yen aufgebaut. Mit Triss gibt es über das komplette Spiel nur 23 Minuten "Romance Time"



Deswegen hat sich jemand die Mühe gemacht und das ganze mal bei CDPR im Forum gehauen The Triss content and the inconsistency of our romance's choice (Spoiler bez. der Romanzen) um das mal genauer zu zeigen und das viele das gar nicht toll finden. Ich muss auch ganz ehrlich sagen das ich nicht zufrieden damit bin und würde mir mehr erhoffen 



Spoiler



den man hat mit Triss 2 komplette Spiele verbracht und bekommt dann sowas serviert.





AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Habe soeben gemerkt, dass die Texturdetails auf Niedrig geschalten waren und trotzdem dachte ich immer wieder, wie schön die Welt in TW3 doch aussieht.


War bei mir nach dem Patch 1.04 auch so, hab es dann durch Zufall gesehen weil ich wieder mal auf Vollbild stellen musste da es sich immer wieder umstellt auf Randloses Fenster oder wieder das heisst.


---------

Bin bei meinem zweiten Durchgang nun das erste Mal in 



Spoiler



Skellige


 und habe fast nur die Main Quest gemacht. Die Nebenquest die ich gemacht habe waren nur die mit dem 



Spoiler



Baron, Letho, Triss, Keira, Roche, Ves, und die Suche nach Phillipa


 sowie ein paar Gwent Spiele. Das ganze hat nun 22h gedauert und ich bin Level 16/17 und ja ich skippe Gespäche und teilweise Videos da es für mich nur ein test ist wie lange die Main Quest ungefähr ist. Fast Travel nutze ich ansich gar nicht und wenn dann nur wenn ich ständig hin und her muss.

Aber wenn einer das Spiel in unter 30h geschafft dann wurde da mit irgendwas nachgeholfen, den in meinen Augen ist es unmöglich. Auch wenn man die ganze Zeit Fast Travel nutzen würde, was nur möglich ist wenn man alle Punkte per Console freischalten würde, dann würde es definitiv 30h dauern um es komplett zu spielen den ohne Console muss man mindestens einmal dort gewesen sein um diese zu nutzen. Das wiederrum heisst man muss die Strecken abreiten/laufen und das kostet Zeit.


----------



## Nazzy (31. Mai 2015)

Bitte nutzt die Spoilertags auch für wenige Wörter, danke


----------



## Shona (31. Mai 2015)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Bitte nutzt die Spoilertags auch für wenige Wörter, danke


Knapp  2 Wochen nach Release und du verlangst noch Spoilertags?
Soll ich nun auch bei jedem anderen Spiel in die Threads rein gehen und schreiben "Bitte nutzt die Spoilertags" nur weil ich noch nicht soweit bin oder es noch nicht gespielt habe....

Oder soll ich extra für dich jeden Ort oder jeder Name in einen Spoiler Tag packen damit alle anderen zig tausend davon aufmachen müssen nur weil es ein verdammter Ort oder ein verdammter Name ist?

-------------

Da wir aber gerade bei Spoiler sind, obwohl es keiner ist den man muss erstmal die richtigen Sätze auswählen damit es funktioniert aber ich bin ja nicht so 



Spoiler



Hat es noch jemand geschafft Yennefer so pissig zu machen das sie einen vor Wut 200 Meter über dem See bei Kaer Morhen teleportiert? 
Alter ist die stinkig gewesen und als ich dann wieder zurück laufen durfte und ihr gesagt habe das die Aussicht super war, wird die noch wütender und meinte nur ich soll froh sein das sie mich nicht von 2000 Meter hat fallen lassen xD


----------



## Iconoclast (31. Mai 2015)

Es ist ein 100-200+ Stunden RPG. Es kann nicht jeder in 2 Wochen über 100 Stunden zocken. Ist doch völlig normal, in anderen Foren sind teilweise seitenlang nur Spoilerkästen im Moment.


----------



## Robonator (31. Mai 2015)

Außerdem kauft es auch nicht jeder sofort zum Release.


----------



## KTBFFH (31. Mai 2015)

Ich versuche nochmal meine Frage zu stellen, diesmal allerdings mit Video. 



> ich hätte da eine Frage zur Einstellung. Ich besitze einen 2K Monitor (PC: 4790K, R290). Sobald ich aber die native Auflösung des Monitors (1440p) verwende (Qualität - Mittel / ein paar Einstellungen - Hoch), zeigt mir FRAPS etwas zwischen 38-50 Frames. Aber das Bild zuckt und ruckelt, und zwar IMMER. Warum? Sollte doch spielbar sein mit ~45 FPS...



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFkp-dd2dNw&feature=youtu.be (man sieht es sehr deutlich ab 00:50)

Ich habe Videos gesehen, wo die Leute mit 40 fps  ein fließendes Bild hatten. Deshalb verstehe ich nicht so ganz, warum es bei mir so ruckelt und zittert.

Ich habe 15.5 installiert.


----------



## MfDoom (31. Mai 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Knapp  2 Wochen nach Release und du verlangst noch Spoilertags?
> Soll ich nun auch bei jedem anderen Spiel in die Threads rein gehen und schreiben "Bitte nutzt die Spoilertags" nur weil ich noch nicht soweit bin oder es noch nicht gespielt habe....
> 
> Oder soll ich extra für dich jeden Ort oder jeder Name in einen Spoiler Tag packen damit alle anderen zig tausend davon aufmachen müssen nur weil es ein verdammter Ort oder ein verdammter Name ist?
> ...


Du bist bald die Erste die auf meiner Ignore-Liste landet 
Es geht nicht um Orte sondern um die Handlung und wie sich Entscheidungen auswirken.


----------



## kero81 (31. Mai 2015)

Shona stellt sich oft Quer, einfach auf Igno wenn sie zu sehr nervt und gut is. Ich hab ja auch schon versucht sie zum Spoiler benutzen zu animieren, aber das mag sie scheinbar nicht. 

Wie wird wohl TW3 mit nem 2600K @ 4,3 16GB 1333 9-9-9-24 Ram und einer 680 @ stock in 1080p laufen?!

Ist die Steuerung wirklich so schlimm wie viele behaupten?


----------



## M4xw0lf (31. Mai 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Knapp  2 Wochen nach Release und du verlangst noch Spoilertags?


 Ich habe gerade eben White Orchard abgeschlossen. Also: Ja.


kero81 schrieb:


> Wie wird wohl TW3 mit nem 2600K @ 4,3 16GB 1333 9-9-9-24 Ram und einer 680 @ stock in 1080p laufen?!
> 
> Ist die Steuerung wirklich so schlimm wie viele behaupten?



Gut, so lange du Hairworks auslässt ^^
Geralt ist ein wenig hakelig zu bewegen (nicht im Kampf, sondern beim normalen Rumspazieren), aber man gewöhnt sich dran. Manchmal kommen trotzdem Dinge dabei rum, die man nicht vorhatte


----------



## Shona (31. Mai 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Es ist ein 100-200+ Stunden RPG. Es kann nicht jeder in 2 Wochen über 100 Stunden zocken. Ist doch völlig normal, in anderen Foren sind teilweise seitenlang nur Spoilerkästen im Moment.


Vollkommen egal wie lange es ist, mal davon ab ist es max 70h wenn man nicht überlevelt sein will, es sind nur Namen von Orten und Menschen.

Seine Reaktion ist nunmal total daneben weil ich hab es in den Spoiler Tag gehauen was  mir der Story zu tun, sieh selbst
Alles danach sind nur Namen und ein Ort mehr nicht und genau das passt ihm nicht sonst würde er nicht schreiben "auch für wenige Wörter"

Ich werde aber hier genauso gespoilert bez. euren Entscheidungen oder wenn es nur um Nebenquest oder Witcheraufträge geht, den ich habe nicht alle gemacht im ersten Durchlauf und im zweiten lasse ich sie komlett liegen, den erst mein dritter Durchlauf wird dann der komplette Run in dem ich es auf 100% spiele.

Wie schon gesagt ich hätte auch nicht die Zeit gehabt, hätte ich nicht unerwartet Urlaub einreichen müssen und somit 5 Tage zeit gehabt, den normalerweise hab ich nur 2h am Tag Zeit wenn überhaupt.



MfDoom schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um Orte sondern um die Handlung und wie sich Entscheidungen auswirken.


Ihm geht es genau daraum siehe meinen Beitrag der ist "zensiert" und ansonsten siehst du nur Namen.



MfDoom schrieb:


> Du bist bald die Erste die auf meiner Ignore-Liste landet


Ist mir egal, wenn man so penibel ist, aber hauptsache vorher mir den Trailern, Screenshots usw. Spoiler die sehr viel vom Ende des Spiels zeigen und das ist kein Witz,



Robonator schrieb:


> Außerdem kauft es auch nicht jeder sofort zum Release.


DAS zählt für jedes Spiel nicht nur Witcher 3! 


Aber wenn ihr es so wollt hab die NAMEN und ORTE in Spoiler Tags gehauen.... :/


----------



## M4xw0lf (31. Mai 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Aber wenn ihr es so wollt hab die NAMEN und ORTE in Spoiler Tags gehauen.... :/


Schön, dann muss sich hier auch niemand an die Gurgel gehen


----------



## kero81 (31. Mai 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade eben White Orchard abgeschlossen. Also: Ja.
> 
> 
> Gut, so lange du Hairworks auslässt ^^
> Geralt ist ein wenig hakelig zu bewegen (nicht im Kampf, sondern beim normalen Rumspazieren), aber man gewöhnt sich dran. Manchmal kommen trotzdem Dinge dabei rum, die man nicht vorhatte



Tip Top, Dank Dir!


----------



## Ruptet (31. Mai 2015)

Der Dicke Ex-Spion ist mir mal richtig sympathisch in Kombination mit Geralt


----------



## Nazzy (31. Mai 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Shona stellt sich oft Quer, einfach auf Igno wenn  sie zu sehr nervt und gut is. Ich hab ja auch schon versucht sie zum  Spoiler benutzen zu animieren, aber das mag sie scheinbar nicht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, schade. 




> Es ist ein 100-200+ Stunden RPG. Es kann nicht jeder in 2 Wochen über  100 Stunden zocken. Ist doch völlig normal, in anderen Foren sind  teilweise seitenlang nur Spoilerkästen im Moment.



Danke, genau so war es gemeint.


----------



## Rizzard (31. Mai 2015)

Man das Game ist DER Zeitfresser.
Müsste jetzt auch so geschätzt 40-50h gespielt haben, und die Quests werden immer mehr.
Bin jetzt Lvl 20 und hab noch so viele Lvl 10-15 Quests offen.
Einfach to much.


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (31. Mai 2015)

@Rizzard: 
Bei mir genau dasselbe. Bin Lvl 20, hab 50h auf der Uhr und GOG Galaxy sagt, dass ich 25% abgeschlossen habe. 
Hochgerechnet ergibt das dann tatsächlich 200 Stunden, wenn man wirklich ALLES machen möchte. Dazu werde ich aber zumindest im ersten Durchlauf keine Geduld haben, weil ich einfach zu sehr an der Hauptstory interessiert bin und wissen möchte, wie's ausgeht.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (31. Mai 2015)

Habe 65 h laut Steam und bin auf Level 16

Schwert 135-165 Schaden und Silberschwert 225-275

Habe mind. 2 Stellen 2x gespielt um eine andere Entscheidung zu treffen. Werden wohl über 200 Stunden.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Mai 2015)

Ich muss sagen ich bin von Novigrad als Stadt echt enorm begeistert. Ich kenne kein RPG das es bis jetzt geschaft hat eine so glaubhaft wirkende Stadt nach zu bilden wie es bei Novigrad in The Witcher 3 der Fall ist. Es ist wirklich enorm viel von dem vorhanden was notwendig ist um so eine Stadt auch in echt am laufen zu halten, von Metzgern / Fleischern, über eine Bank, Schmieden, Ziegelbrennerein, bis hin zu einer Färberei, Gerberei, sowie Webstühlen in den Wohnungen und alle diese Locations sind mit viel Liebe zum Detail gestaltet und glaubhaft entworfen worden. 

In anderen RPGs, wo es Städte gibt sind selbige bis jetzt ehr eine Ansammlung von Gebäuden und einigen wenigen relevanten Locations für Quests usw. gewesen, man hatte aber nie das Gefühl dort in einer lebendigen pulsierenden und lebensfähigen Stadt unterwegs gewesen zu sein, es wirkte einfach nie zur Gänze glaubhaft / echt.
Ich habe sicherlich noch lange nicht jeden Winkel in Novigrad erkundet und somit auch noch nicht alles entdeckt was es da so gibt, aber für die die es vieleicht trotzdem interessiert was es so abseits der Questrelevanten Orte gibt, Orte die sich lohnen einfach mal zu besuchen weil sie so wunderbar gestaltet sind und die Glaubwürdigkeit in einer richtigen Stadt zu sein steigern, habe ich mal entsprechende Location auf einer Karte provisorisch eingetragen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CDP hat  auf jedenfall an dieser Stelle eine Maßstab gesetzt den andere RPGs wie TES: Skyrim, Dragon Age, Mass Effect, usw. erst einmal beweisen müssen auch erreichen zu können. Den so glaubhaft wie sich Novigrad in TW3 wirklich anfühlt, so wenig glaubhaft wirken Städte, Dörfer in den anderen Spielen.


----------



## Rizzard (31. Mai 2015)

ParanoidAndroid schrieb:


> @Rizzard:
> Bei mir genau dasselbe. Bin Lvl 20, hab 50h auf der Uhr und GOG Galaxy sagt, dass ich 25% abgeschlossen habe.
> Hochgerechnet ergibt das dann tatsächlich 200 Stunden, wenn man wirklich ALLES machen möchte. Dazu werde ich aber zumindest im ersten Durchlauf keine Geduld haben, weil ich einfach zu sehr an der Hauptstory interessiert bin und wissen möchte, wie's ausgeht.



Ja es ist fast schon schwer die Hauptquest nicht weiter zu verfolgen. Ständig will ich wissen wie es weiter geht.
Wenn ich da an Skyrim denke, da hat es mich irgendwann garnicht mehr zur Story hingezogen.

Ich komm nicht mal richtig dazu die Orte und Landschaften in TW3 zu erkunden, da ich von einer Quest zur anderen Hetze (sowohl Hauptquests/Nebenquests und Hexerautfräge).
Um das tolle Design von CDP zu wertschätzen, fehlt mir irgendwie die Zeit, weil auf eine erledigte Aufgabe zwei neue folgen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (31. Mai 2015)

Ich hab jetzt die ersten Schritte in Velen getan... und weiß überhaupt nicht wo mir der Kopf steht 
Und ein Mob von Level 16 Deserteuren ist einfach zu krass für Level 4 Geralt 
Irgendwie sagt es mir nicht so wahnsinnig zu, dass es so gigantische Unterschiede in der Gegner- und Itemstärke gibt. Ein Schwert ist ein Schwert und ein Mensch ist ein Mensch, es ist schlicht nicht logisch, dass eins/einer drölfmal so stark ist wie ein anderes/anderer. In TW1 und TW2 war dieser Anstieg viel weniger ausgeprägt... oder durch die Linearität besser versteckt.


----------



## Ruptet (31. Mai 2015)

Jap, das fand ich im ersten/zweiten auch deutlich besser.


----------



## Maggolos (31. Mai 2015)

Achtung, wer das Spiel nicht durch hat, nicht den Spoiler öffnen.



Spoiler



Welches Ende habt ihr eigentlich ? 
The Witcher 3 - Seite 28: Alle Endsequenzen und wichtigen Entscheidungen im Überblick - Guide | GamersGlobal
Ich habe das Erste Ende, dachte erst Ciri wäre tot, aber dann diese Wende, sie lebt ja noch 
Denke liegt daran, dass ich sie Avallac’hs Labor nicht zerstören lasse habe und sie nicht allein mit der Loge lies.
Aber irgendwie passt sie als Hexerin eher in mein Bild als als Kaiserin, sie will ja nur "gewöhnlich" sein.

Sonst war ich noch mit Yen irgendwo in der Pampa, Glücklich zsm, finde aber auch Triss kam allgemein zu kurz dran, aber der Fokus auf Yen finde ich passender, besonders mit der neckenden Art.
Zudem ist Temerien ein Vasallenstaat von Nilfgaard, da Radovid tot ist.
Leider hab ich Keira getötet, sonst wäre sie glücklich mit Lambert, tät dem bestimmt gut.

Habt ihr b2w irgendwas durch euer importieren bzw. simulieren bemerkt ?

Hab Letho gefunden und hat bei der Schlacht gut mitgeholfen.

Falls jemand Iorweths Weg importiert hat: War Roche sauer auf euch ? Würde mich interessieren.


----------



## Iconoclast (31. Mai 2015)

In der Regel tragen die Menschen dann doch bessere Rüstung, also Lederwämse und sowas. Soweit ich das jetzt beurteilen kann zumindest. Und Schwert ist ja auch nicht gleich Schwert. Die gibt es in echt ja auch von superstumpf bis superscharf. So kann man es sich auch ganz glaubhaft drehen. [emoji4]


----------



## Stueppi (31. Mai 2015)

Hat sonst noch jemand Grafikfehler wenn viele Blutspritzer aufeinmal angezeigt werden in der nähe von Geralt? Also solche wenn man eine Gruppe Gegner mit einer Bombe sprengt. Diese GRafikfehler sehen aus wie Artefakte wenn man die GraKa zu stark übertaktet hat, aber ich glaube nicht das es daran liegt weil die GraKa keine Probleme macht, nur in dieser Situation und auch nur so lange. Liegt das am Patch oder an der Grafikerweiterung von PCGH.


----------



## Rizzard (31. Mai 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich hab jetzt die ersten Schritte in Velen getan... und weiß überhaupt nicht wo mir der Kopf steht



Diese Lage hatte ich auch genau dann, als man das erste mal nach Velen kommt.
Wie hier schon öfter geschrieben wurde, ist man da erst mal erstaunt was da alles rum läuft, da quasi jeder Gegner stärker, wenn nicht sogar viel stärker ist als man selbst.
Allerdings hatte ich diese Situation in meinen 48h Spielzeit nur da. Als ich dann mal noch 1-2 Hauptquests gemacht habe, gings schnell voran. Jetzt bin ich permanent überlevelt.


----------



## Porsche2000 (31. Mai 2015)

War nicht ein großer Patch angekündigt mit über 600 Änderungen? Bisher waren die Changelogs ja doch eher überschaubar.


----------



## turbosnake (31. Mai 2015)

Das war der Day-One Patch.


----------



## Porsche2000 (31. Mai 2015)

Echt jetzt? Und wo sind die 600 Änderungen versteckt? Hat man die im Changelog ganz grob zusammengefasst?


----------



## Oozy (31. Mai 2015)

Durchschnittlich läuft TW3 mit einer R9 290 (1100MHz, vRAM default) bei 1440p nativ mit circa 35fps. 

Kann mir wer Tipps geben, welche Einstellung man runterdrehen kann ohne gross visuelle Einbussen zu haben? Evtl ja auch einen Tweak in den .ini Dateien.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Juni 2015)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Durchschnittlich läuft TW3 mit einer R9 290 (1100MHz, vRAM default) bei 1440p nativ mit circa 35fps.
> 
> Kann mir wer Tipps geben, welche Einstellung man runterdrehen kann ohne gross visuelle Einbussen zu haben? Evtl ja auch einen Tweak in den .ini Dateien.



Sichtdistanz auf Hoch statt Ultra, den Unterschied merkt man optisch in der Regel nur selten und bringt am meisten FPS. 

Heute bei meiner Erkundungstour durch Velen auf den Kadaver eines riesigen gestrandeten Wals gestoßen dem die Eingweide aus dem Bauch hingen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War schon irgendwie ein imposanter Anblick...


----------



## Kinguin (1. Juni 2015)

Oh man hat mich TW3 gut unterhalten,50-60h - muss nochmal genau nachschauen,aber kommt gut hin ^^
Werde mich irgendwann nochmal an einen 2.Durchgang wagen,die Pfingstferien sind für mich aber erstmal vorbei...


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Juni 2015)

Kepler-Besitzer aufgepasst, neuer Treiber ist da:
Heroes of the Storm GeForce Game Ready Driver Released | GeForce


> Kepler Performance Optimizations
> 
> Following end user reports of lower-than-expected performance in The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt when using GeForce GTX 600 and 700 Series Kepler GPUs, we have identified and fixed three bugs that were limiting performance not only in The Witcher 3, but also Far Cry 4 and Project Cars. With the new GeForce Game Ready drivers installed, frame rates are increased in each title, improving and optimizing your experience.


----------



## TammerID (1. Juni 2015)

Hat schon jemand die Bank in Novigrad gefunden? Würde gerne mal die Florin und so umtauschen


----------



## propa (1. Juni 2015)

Schau mal links neben dem Schild am Marktplatz Witcher 3 Interactive Map - Velen & Novigrad


----------



## Rizzard (1. Juni 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Oh man hat mich TW3 gut unterhalten,50-60h - muss nochmal genau nachschauen,aber kommt gut hin ^^
> Werde mich irgendwann nochmal an einen 2.Durchgang wagen,die Pfingstferien sind für mich aber erstmal vorbei...



Nach 50-60h durch? War ja ein halber Speedrun.



TammerID schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand die Bank in Novigrad gefunden? Würde gerne mal die Florin und so umtauschen



Ich hab mir dort 2 einfache Plätze gemerkt.
Rechts vom Scheiterhaufen ist der Rüstungsschmied, links vom Scheiterhaufen die Bank.


----------



## Zybba (1. Juni 2015)

Da es viele einfach nicht schaffen, Spoilertags zu verwenden, bin ich aus dem Thread raus. 

@Shona:
Ich hab dich von der Ignore Liste genommen.


----------



## Nazzy (1. Juni 2015)

Zybba schrieb:


> Da es viele einfach nicht schaffen, Spoilertags zu verwenden, bin ich aus dem Thread raus.
> 
> @Shona:
> Ich hab dich von der Ignore Liste genommen.



hm? Die letzten Seiten sind doch alle Spoilerfrei.....

Mensch, ich will endlich den Patch, damit ich weiter daddeln kann :>


----------



## Robonator (1. Juni 2015)

Hat jemand den Kepler-Treiber schon ausprobiert? Bin hier noch am laden


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Juni 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hat jemand den Kepler-Treiber schon ausprobiert? Bin hier noch am laden



Im 3dcenter las ich was von ~10% Mehrleistung durchschnittlich.


----------



## Robonator (1. Juni 2015)

Oh naja gut, ob 30 oder 33 FPS ist dann auch nicht mehr die Welt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht kann es ja in manchen Szenen auch deutlich mehr bewirken.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. Juni 2015)

Naja, ich hab meinen ersten Run fertig, aber ich bin mit meinem Ende nicht zufrieden, also muss ein neuer her:


Spoiler



Politisch: Nilfgaard hat den Krieg gewonnen, hab Radovid ermorden lassen.  Klar, der Irre sollte sterben, aber Dijkstra wollte ich auch nicht da oben lassen, dementsprechend hab ich mich da auf Roches Seite geschlagen. Immerhin ist Temerien unabhängig.
Persönlich: Geralt bleibt alleine... Nee das geht ja mal gar nicht.  
BTW: Der Kampf gegen Eredin  war mal toll gemacht. Man hat sich stellenweise wirklich wie in einem Duell fühlt und nicht als ob man ein gewisses Schema vom Gegner abwartet.


----------



## Kinguin (1. Juni 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Nach 50-60h durch? War ja ein halber Speedrun.
> .



Nein nein ganz durch (also 100%) habe ich das Spiel nicht,aber halt die Haupthandlung durch sowie auch viele Nebenquests. ^^
Für mich hat TW3 die Messlatte für OpenWorld ARPGs weit noch oben gesetzt,generell für OpenWorld Spiele - schönes Spiel in jedem Falle.
Ein perfektes Spiel ist es allerdings nicht,aber welches Spiel ist das schon ?


----------



## Ruptet (1. Juni 2015)

Entfernt.


----------



## Rizzard (1. Juni 2015)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab meinen ersten Run fertig, aber ich bin mit meinem Ende nicht zufrieden, also muss ein neuer her:



Also das hab ich jetzt schon öfters gelesen, das viele nach etlichen Stunden ein "blödes" Ende hatten.
Ich hab mich bis jetzt nicht spoilern lassen, also kA wie das nachher wird.
Aber kann mir schon vorstellen das das für manche leicht enttäuschend ist, wenn nach ~100h ein schlechtes Ende bei rum kommt (hat man ja schon bei ME3 gehört).




Kinguin schrieb:


> Für mich hat TW3 die Messlatte für OpenWorld ARPGs weit noch oben gesetzt,generell für OpenWorld Spiele - schönes Spiel in jedem Falle.
> Ein perfektes Spiel ist es allerdings nicht,aber welches Spiel ist das schon ?



TW3 könnte tatsächlich Dark Souls 1 für mich vom Thron stoßen.
Selten so ein gutes Spiel erlebt.


----------



## schmodel (1. Juni 2015)

seit die durch den Patch die Steuerung frei konfigurierbar machten komme ich mit Maus/Tastatur  sehr gut zurecht.
Kann mich also nicht mehr deswegen beklagen


----------



## Ruptet (1. Juni 2015)

Ich verstehe grade nicht, was alle an der Standard-Maus/Tasta Steuerung stört 
Gibts da Probleme oder so ? Ich bin auf Anhieb gut damit zurecht gekommen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Juni 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> spoildispoilerspoil



Waaaaaaaaaaaah 
SPOILERTAGS!!!


----------



## Rizzard (1. Juni 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Waaaaaaaaaaaah
> SPOILERTAGS!!!





Zybba schrieb:


> Da es viele einfach nicht schaffen, Spoilertags zu verwenden, bin ich aus dem Thread raus.



Ich denke das triffts ganz gut.
Du musst hier unheimlich aufpassen wenn du nicht gespoilert werden willst.


----------



## Ruptet (1. Juni 2015)

Das ist ja mal nun wirklich nichts wichtiges, weil es das Spiel so unwichtig rüberkommen lässt, aber gut wenn sich jemand daran stört entferne ich es natürlich, verzeiht.
Sonst passe ich eh auf.


----------



## Kinguin (1. Juni 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> TW3 könnte tatsächlich Dark Souls 1 für mich vom Thron stoßen.
> Selten so ein gutes Spiel erlebt.



Hm also ich muss sagen,ich hatte nie sowas wie einen Thron oder 1.Platz.
Die Soulsteile (darunter Bloodborne) sind zwar auch ARPGs ,aber nicht wirklich zu vergleichen mit TW, sie legen ihre Fokus einfach anders und sind auf ihre Art klasse.
Und TW ist eben auf seine Art klasse ,ich würde es eher mit DA:I oder Skyrim vergleichen (da gibt es viel mehr Gemeinsamkeiten) ,und da zerstört TW3 beide gnadenlos.
Ich glaube daher die Witcher und Souls Reihe stehen bei mir beide zusammen ganz weit oben an der Spitze


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Juni 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Das ist ja mal nun wirklich nichts wichtiges, weil es das Spiel so unwichtig rüberkommen lässt, aber gut wenn sich jemand daran stört entferne ich es natürlich, verzeiht.
> Sonst passe ich eh auf.



Person X war halt einer meiner Lieblingscharaktere. ^^ /


----------



## Ruptet (1. Juni 2015)

Oh ******* ... tut mir leid.
Ja ich mochte den Kauz auch, leider haben sie sich da keine Mühe gemacht, den Spielern der kompletten Reihe, ein Wiedersehen zu bescheren.


----------



## Shona (1. Juni 2015)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab meinen ersten Run fertig, aber ich bin mit meinem Ende nicht zufrieden, also muss ein neuer her:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Was ist darn das schlechte außer das "Persönliche"? 

Falls du aber wissen willst was du machen musst um das" Persönliche" zu ändern kann ich dir das per PN schicken oder @Gamer090 schickt dir meine weiter die ich ihm geschickt hatte


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Juni 2015)

Hab noch ein paar PC-Reviews und die metacritic user- und critic-scores in Post #2 eingefügt. Besonders gefällt mir die Wertung von diesen Griechen, 102/100


----------



## Hansvonwurst (1. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Was ist darn das schlechte außer das "Persönliche"?





Spoiler



Emyr ist mir zu pragmatisch und droht zu häufig mit dem Strick oder ähnlichem.
Ich denke aber, dass das Politische am Ende Pest oder Cholera sein wird, wenn ich so an Radovid und Dijkstra denke...
Fürs persönliche denk ich muss ich einfach die Frau meiner Träume mehr umwerben.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Juni 2015)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dazu fällt mir nur ein:



Spoiler



Wer den Dikstra nicht ehr, ist den Witcher nicht wert. Der Mann ist mir immern och simpatischer als Radovid und Pest und Cholera waren die Charaktere in The Witcher schon immer, selbst die mit den besten Absichten in der Hinterhand hatten irgendwo Meter dicken Dreck am stecken. Dem Spieler obligt in TW3 nur zu entscheiden welcher Dreck besser aussieht und somit am vertretbarsten ist.


----------



## Shona (1. Juni 2015)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was ist den mit 



Spoiler



Ciri bei dir gewesen?

Den je nachdem was du für Entscheidung du triffst kann Ciri die neue Kaiserin von Nilfgaard werden.
Diese Ende hatte z. B. ich, was mir aber gar nicht gefallen hat, den ich sehe Ciri eher als Sorceress oder Witcher

Ansonsten ist es bei deiner Entscheindung doch so

- Radovid wird getötet
- Emhyr gewinnt den Krieg & anschließend zieht er sich zurück
- Novigrad wird zum eigenständigen Vasallenstaat

Somit ist das doch gar nicht so schlimn und da Emhyr sich zurückgezogen hat, hat der auch keinen Einfluss mehr.


Bezüglich Yen & Triss, da gibt es zwei Quest eine mit Triss und eine mit Yen
Entweder man macht in der Quest mit Triss mit ihr Schluss (Now or Never/Jetzt oder nie) um mit Yen zusammen zu sein oder man macht mit Yen in ihrer Quest (The Last Wish/ Der Letzte Wunsch) Schluss um mit Triss glücklich zu werden.


Falls ihr mal Yen so richtig pissig sehen woll, schaut euch das Video an^^ Ich hab mich schlappgelacht als ich das ausgelöst hatte xD




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5zkdHgYD83c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







Edit:
Da ich zu faul bin meine Screenshots nochmal hier hochzuladen findet ihr diese bei Steam, also hier xD


----------



## Roundy (1. Juni 2015)

Also besonders loben muss man mal diesen epischen Sound track 
Vor allem die ganz normale Hintergrund musik auf den skellige [emoji7]
Da läuft man noch lieber einfach durch die gegend... und leute holt euch die trackliste unbedingt in .flac man hört den unterschied dann doch raus...
Gruß


----------



## Tomek92 (1. Juni 2015)

Schon 50 Stunden und grade mal 3 Hauptquests auf den Skelligen gemacht  Einfach nur genießen !


----------



## Shona (1. Juni 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> und leute holt euch die trackliste unbedingt in .flac man hört den unterschied dann doch raus...


Bei Steam haste so oder so beide Versionen schon runtergeladen im Ordner drin^^genauso wie alle anderen Extras


----------



## Roundy (1. Juni 2015)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> Schon 50 Stunden und grade mal 3 Hauptquests auf den Skelligen gemacht  Einfach nur genießen !


50 stunden auf skellige oder insgesamt 
Also ich bin auf skellige grad mal mit dem 



Spoiler



Leichenschmaus


 fertig und hab schon locker über 60 spielstunden 
Leider wurde meine Statist nach fast 48h zurück gesetzt so das ich nie genau sagen kann wie viel ich jetzt tatsächlich gesuchtet hab 
Gruß


----------



## Tomek92 (1. Juni 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> 50 stunden auf skellige oder insgesamt
> Also ich bin auf skellige grad mal mit dem
> 
> 
> ...



Insgesammt war natürlich gemeint  Ich halte mich vllt schon 6h auf Skellige schätzungsweise auf. 

Das mit der Statistik stimmt. Ich hab heute auch schonmal nachgeschaut, wurde ebenfalls resetet. Wahrscheinlich nach dem letzten Patch.


----------



## Robonator (1. Juni 2015)

Wollt nur ma eben Bescheid sagen das ich diesen Neblingeboss nun besiegt hab. Danke für die Tipps und so


----------



## Laggy.NET (1. Juni 2015)

Kurze Frage:

Ich bin gerade dabei die Fragezeichen in Velen zu machen. Dabei muss man ja alle Anschlagtafeln besuchen.

Sind die Anschlagtafeln nun alle von vornherein auf der Map markiert, oder kann man in bisher nicht besuchten Dörfern neue Anschlagtafeln finden?
Hab das Gefühl, dass das anfangs weniger Anschlagtafeln waren, als jetzt. Bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher.


----------



## Robonator (1. Juni 2015)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Kurze Frage:
> 
> Ich bin gerade dabei die Fragezeichen in Velen zu machen. Dabei muss man ja alle Anschlagtafeln besuchen.
> 
> ...



Jap du musst die Dörfer etc erstmal besuchen


----------



## Laggy.NET (1. Juni 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Jap du musst die Dörfer etc erstmal besuchen




Ja, das ist mir schon klar. Aber als ich das erste mal nach Velen gekommen bin, waren sehr viele Anschlagtafeln auf der Karte markiert.

Meine Frage ist nun, ob das alle sind, die es auf der Map gibt, oder ob ich noch zusätzlich Anschlagtafeln finden kann, die bisher nicht auf der Map eingezeichnet sind.


----------



## Robonator (1. Juni 2015)

Ah nein das sind nicht alle, ich hab manche auch erst hinterher gefunden nachdem ich Dörfer gefunden hab. 

Btw mal ne Frage bezüglich Schatzsuche Greifenrüstung beim Leuchtturm:


Spoiler



Dort ist ja dieser Wyvern, hat der eigentlich irgendwas gedroppt bei euch? Ich hab den grade am Rande der Klippe erlegt und der hat nichts fallen gelassen. Bin daraufhin von der Klippe gesprungen aber unten war auch nur eine Truhe sonst nix


----------



## Laggy.NET (1. Juni 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ah nein das sind nicht alle, ich hab manche auch erst hinterher gefunden nachdem ich Dörfer gefunden hab.



Hab noch etwas weiter gesucht und das gefunden, was ich wollte: Witcher 3 Interactive Map - Velen & Novigrad

Sind 18 Stück und die waren bei mir von Anfang an alle auf der Karte markiert. 
Es scheint also doch keine weiteren Anschlagtafeln zu geben, die man erst finden müsste. 


Könntest ja bei Gelegenheit mal nachsehen, ob du mehr als 18 hast. Die Zahl steht ja oben direkt über der Map.


Ach ja, zur Greifenausrüstung beim Leuchtturm:


Spoiler



Den Wyvern, hab ich auch direkt auf dem Dach gelegt und mich fast eingeschissen, dass ich nicht runter falle^^ hat bei mir auch nichts gedropt. Das Rezept/Schema für die Ausrüstung findest du, wenn du unten, wo man durch die Türe nach rechts reingehen kann bist. Neben der Tür ist außen eine Leiter, dort oben findest du dann ne Truhe mit dem Inhalt.


----------



## Aldrearic (1. Juni 2015)

Für jene, die das Spiel schon durch haben, oder bei Kaer Morhen schon den Kampf gemeistert haben,


Spoiler



Ich hab die Schlacht bei Kaer Morhen sicher 6 oder 7 mal gespielt, bei mir stirbt jedes mal Vesemir. Ich kenne die Voraussetzungen nicht, welche man erreicht haben muss, dass Vesemir überlebt. Dikstra und Roche helfen mir nicht. Es hat mich sehr mitgenommen, als Geralt Ciri am Boden sah.



@Robonator


Spoiler



Der Wyvern hat bei mir nichts gedropt, ich hab aber Teile dort in einer Truhe gefunden für die Greifenrüstung. Eigentlich allgemein, die meisten Wyvern die ich erlege, droppen bei mir nichts.





Ich habe aber Probleme bei manchen Schatzsuchenquests, gerade für die Katzenrüstung und glaub Bärenrüstung. Ich werde es noch einmal anschauen, doch ich glaub die beiden waren es, wo ich nicht alle Teile finde.



Spoiler



Bei der einen Grotte in Velen, Oberhalb Benek wird mir gezeigt, dort finde ich etwas, aber wenn ich dort nachschaue, fide ich kein Teil der Rüstung. Das Anfangssymbol der Schule habe ich, aber im Umkreis ist nichts. Ich habe schon oberhalb der Grotte gesucht, gefunden habe ich auch nach langer Suche nichts.



Oder die Quest wird bei mir nicht abgeschlossen, bzw abgehackt für jene Teile die ich gefunden habe.


----------



## Robonator (1. Juni 2015)

Ah alles klar, dann war das also nicht irgendwie buggy oder so 
Ja die ich hab natürlich auch alles abgesucht und alles gefunden^^


Der Kepler Treiber scheint ja doch was gebracht zu haben. Habe in vielen Gebieten nun wirklich gute FPS bis zu 50 oder mehr können drin sein, je nachdem wo ich bin. Bin eben grad durch die Pampa geritten und es hat gestürmt bei flockigen 54 FPS im Schnitt  Das Spiel fühlt sich ganz anders an mit so vielen FPS


----------



## Shona (1. Juni 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Für jene, die das Spiel schon durch haben, oder bei Kaer Morhen schon den Kampf gemeistert haben,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Das kannste noch 20x machen ändert sich daran nichts, das ist leider so vorgesehen 

--------

Falls jemand die Console nutzt bzw. die Free Camera hier ein paar nützliche befehle die man vorher eingeben kann 

- dlgshow: Deaktiviert das HUD komplett, inklusive der  Labelsvon NPC's oder Monstern
- dlghide: Aktiviert das HUD wieder
- testpause: pausiert das Spiel an jeder Stelle des Spiels, auch in den Zwischensequenzen
- testunpause: altiviert das Spiel wieder

Bezüglich Geralt:

- shave: enfernt den Bart komplett
- setbeard(1): lässt einen Bart wachsen
- WitcherHairstyle('1'): Setzt den ersten Haarschnitt
- WitcherHairstyle('2'): Setzt den zweiten Haarschnitt
- WitcherHairstyle('3'): Setzt den dritten Haarschnitt
- settattoo(1): Setzt das "Blue Stripe"-Tattoo auf der Witcher 2 Quest "Hangover"
- settattoo(0): Deaktiviert das Tattoo wieder


----------



## Lios Nudin (1. Juni 2015)

Aktuell gibt es bei GOG The Enhanced Edition von The Witcher 1 und 2 wenn der Expansion Pass vorbestellt wird. Die Codes befinden sich dann in dem Ordner Konto --> Bibliothek --> Witcher 3: Wild Hunt, The - Expansion Pass. Dort auf den entsprechenden Link klicken und den Code einlösen.

Diese Woche erscheint auch noch das Nilfgaardisches Rüstungs-Set und ein Set aus dre Elite-Armbrüsten als DLC.


----------



## Kinguin (1. Juni 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Für jene, die das Spiel schon durch haben, oder bei Kaer Morhen schon den Kampf gemeistert haben,
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Ich bin mir nicht zu 100% sicher,aber ziemlich sicher,dass man Vesemir nicht retten kann - er stirbt so oder so.
Meine Freunde und ich haben darüber auch letztens geredet,nachdem wir nun die Mainstory alle durchhaben,und es scheint wirklich so zu sein,dass man Vesemir nicht retten kann.
Schade ich mochte den Kerl....



PS: ach Mist,habe die Seite danahc nicht gelesen,ja dann richte dich nach Shona ^^


----------



## dj_the_one (1. Juni 2015)

Kann man hier öfters mal den Wörter wie Spoiler verwenden. Selbst kleine Anzeichen können einem suggerieren in Welche Richtung es geht.


Jedenfalls, bin ich der Einzige dem nach einer gewissen Zeit schlecht wird wenn man in Engen Gängen oder mit den Hexersinnen herumrennt? Mir ist das nie in Spielen bisher aufgefallen aber hier schon nach dem ersten Tag.


----------



## Robonator (1. Juni 2015)

> Diese Woche erscheint auch noch das Nilfgaardisches Rüstungs-Set und ein Set aus dre Elite-Armbrüsten als DLC.


Elite-Armbrüste? Dann kann ich ja ganz elitär keinen Schaden machen 




> Jedenfalls, bin ich der Einzige dem nach einer gewissen Zeit schlecht wird wenn man in Engen Gängen oder mit den Hexersinnen herumrennt? Mir ist das nie in Spielen bisher aufgefallen aber hier schon nach dem ersten Tag.


Gab auf Reddit einige Leute die davon berichtet haben, hängt wohl mit dem FoV zusammen. Ich finde es etwas komisch bzw anstrengend längere Zeit in der Hexersicht herumzulaufen aber sonst geht es eigentlich^^


----------



## Gamer090 (2. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Was ist den mit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mit Yennefer ist nicht immer zu spassen, ich hoffe das ich nie eine Frau wie sie wütend krege, will nicht wissen was sie mit mir anstellt.




Roundy schrieb:


> Also besonders loben muss man mal diesen epischen Sound track
> Vor allem die ganz normale Hintergrund musik auf den skellige [emoji7]
> Da läuft man noch lieber einfach durch die gegend... und leute holt euch die trackliste unbedingt in .flac man hört den unterschied dann doch raus...
> Gruß


Der Soundtrack ist echt super


----------



## Shona (2. Juni 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Elite-Armbrüste? Dann kann ich ja ganz elitär keinen Schaden machen


Benutze sie mal unter Wasser [emoji1] oder  gegen  Harpyn oder Siren um sie runter zu holen. 

Du könntest sie auch einfach skillen um mehr schaden zu machen [emoji14]


----------



## Aldrearic (2. Juni 2015)

Die Armbrust ist nett, langsam treff ich auch auf eine gewisse Entfernung die, die herumfliegen. Man sollte dies nicht zu oft tun, sonst fliegen mehrere wütende Harpyen oder Sirenen auf einen zu. 
Unterwasser ist das meiste  1-2 Hit, in der Luft brauch ich 3-4 pro Mob.

Und der Soundtrack zum Game ist schön anzuhören. Viele gute Stücke dabei.


----------



## Nazzy (2. Juni 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Der Kepler Treiber scheint ja doch was gebracht zu haben. Habe in vielen Gebieten nun wirklich gute FPS bis zu 50 oder mehr können drin sein, je nachdem wo ich bin. Bin eben grad durch die Pampa geritten und es hat gestürmt bei flockigen 54 FPS im Schnitt  Das Spiel fühlt sich ganz anders an mit so vielen FPS



Oh ja, in Witcher 2 reichten mir 35 fps, aber in Witcher 3 brauche ich 45 +  

Lohnt es sich eigentlich die Armbrust zu skillen ?
Bei nem 2ten Durchlauf wollte ich eigentlich anders skillen (:

PS: Immernoch kein Fix


----------



## Savlag (2. Juni 2015)

Kann man eigentlich die ganzen Notizen von den Anschlagbrettern und die Bücher aus dem Inventart schmeißen, ohne dass davon die Quests beeinflusst oder gar abgebrochen werden?


----------



## Jahai (2. Juni 2015)

Savlag schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich die ganzen Notizen von den Anschlagbrettern und die Bücher aus dem Inventart schmeißen, ohne dass davon die Quests beeinflusst oder gar abgebrochen werden?


Ja kann man, einmal lesen und dann verkaufen reicht völlig. Nur bei Büchern/Notizen im Questfenster des Inventars geht es nicht.


----------



## Shona (2. Juni 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Die Armbrust ist nett, langsam treff ich auch auf eine gewisse Entfernung die, die herumfliegen. Man sollte dies nicht zu oft tun, sonst fliegen mehrere wütende Harpyen oder Sirenen auf einen zu.
> Unterwasser ist das meiste  1-2 Hit, in der Luft brauch ich 3-4 pro Mob.
> 
> Und der Soundtrack zum Game ist schön anzuhören. Viele gute Stücke dabei.


Du sollst die Harpyn und Siren auch nicht töten damit sondern vom Himmel holen, xD  Danach kann man sie fast immer mit nem Finisher töten (Silberschwert)

Unter Wasser waren die bei mir immer instant tot.

Ansonsten nutze ich sie auch gerne als Finisher,  aber als reine Waffe kann man sie vergessen




Savlag schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich die ganzen Notizen von den Anschlagbrettern und die Bücher aus dem Inventart schmeißen, ohne dass davon die Quests beeinflusst oder gar abgebrochen werden?


Ja kannste verkaufen/wegwerfen


----------



## Robonator (2. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Benutze sie mal unter Wasser [emoji1] oder  gegen  Harpyn oder Siren um sie runter zu holen.
> 
> Du könntest sie auch einfach skillen um mehr schaden zu machen [emoji14]



Im Wasser werde ich lustiger weise nie angegriffen, die schwimmen immer nur behindert um mich herum und naja die Harpyien... Die kommen ja meist von selber runter, dann einen Hit und sie fliegen schon auf den Boden wo man sie mit nem Finisher platt macht^^
Die Armbrust nutze ich eigentlich wirklich nur um einen Greifen bzw Wyvern vom Himmel zu holen oder ein explosives Fass auszulösen.
Ich denke aber mit den explosiven Bolzen wird die interessant sein.

Diese verbesserte Version der Brandgranate ist übrigens mal krass. Der Gegner brennt total lange und jeder der in das Feuer läuft fängt auch an herumzubrennen und bewegt sich nicht mehr vom Fleck. Ideal gegen größere Gruppen 
Hab gestern zum ersten mal so nen Kräuterfuzzi gefunden der auch mal Salpeter im Angebot hatte. Hab den direkt alles abgenommen und Bomben gebastelt.


----------



## Ruptet (2. Juni 2015)

Ich mach mir garnicht die Mühe zu zielen, Axii drauf und gut is.


----------



## dj_the_one (2. Juni 2015)

Zu dem Thema oben mit dem wegwerfen, kann es seind ass man die Schatzkarten behalten muss? Ich habe einiges an Schrott verkauft, plötzlich fehlen mir einige Fundorter der Hexerausrüstung . kann das sein oder bilde ich mir das ein? Wenn ja, ich hab keine Ahnung wem ich das verscherbelt habe.


----------



## Shona (2. Juni 2015)

dj_the_one schrieb:


> Zu dem Thema oben mit dem wegwerfen, kann es seind ass man die Schatzkarten behalten muss? Ich habe einiges an Schrott verkauft, plötzlich fehlen mir einige Fundorter der Hexerausrüstung . kann das sein oder bilde ich mir das ein? Wenn ja, ich hab keine Ahnung wem ich das verscherbelt habe.


Bildest du dir nur ein [emoji14]
Kann man wegwerfen


----------



## Xtreme (2. Juni 2015)

Ich würde  mir wünschen das man in der Karte noch weiter raus zoomen kann


----------



## jamie (2. Juni 2015)

Hat eigentlich noch wer die Monty Phyton Anspielung gefunden? In Novrigrad bei Irinas Bühne sitzen zwei Bettler und der eine beschwert sich, dass ihn irgendson Typ vom Lepra geheilt hat und er jetzt kein Einkommen mehr hat.


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. Juni 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich noch wer die Monty Phyton Anspielung gefunden? In Novrigrad bei Irinas Bühne sitzen zwei Bettler und der eine beschwert sich, dass ihn irgendson Typ vom Lepra geheilt hat und er jetzt kein Einkommen mehr hat.


Es gibt auch eine Anspielung auf 



Spoiler



die Ritter der Kokosnuss: Ein Karnickel, das vor einem Höhleneingang voller Gerippe sitzt ^^


----------



## Shona (2. Juni 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Es gibt auch eine Anspielung auf
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es gibt noch weit mehr Anspielungen bzw. Easter Eggs xD



Spoiler



- Star Wars
- Wilhem Scream
- Breaking Bad
- Doktor Who
- Monty Python
- Pulp Fiction
- Game of Thrones
- Skyrim
- Fallout
- Witcher 2 Tattoo (nur wenn man den Spielstand importiert indem man es hat)
- Schneewittchen und die sieben Zwerge (Isle of Mist wenn man Ciri holen will)
- Logo von CD Project Red


----------



## Performer81 (2. Juni 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Es gibt auch eine Anspielung auf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Been there, done that . War aber friedlich gegenüber Hexern.
Bild "witcher3_2015_05_29_2f9u7g.jpg" anzeigen.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Juni 2015)

Auf den 2ten Teil von "Kill Bill" gibt es auch eine recht offensichtliche Anspielung. Wen man das erste mal zum Meisterschmied für Waffen, Hattori, nach Novigrad geht sieht man ihn in einer Küche Knödel zubereiten und er erzählt einem das er keine Waffen mehr baut und jetzt auf Knödel macht. Im Anschluss zeigt er einem noch im oberen Zimmer seine früheren Arbeiten. 

Musste schon was feiern bei der Anspielung.^^


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (3. Juni 2015)

Hatte das Spiel Stream Version mal eben gestern von HDD auf SSD verschoben dank Steam Backup ganz leicht und schon hängt sich das Spiel ab und an beim Spielstand laden auf ...  scheint ein Problem mit SSDs zu haben jetzt habe ich es wieder auf die HDD gepackt und läuft wieder ohne Probleme .

Hat das noch jemand festgestellt oder kann das mal testen?


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Juni 2015)

So, bin jetzt mit dem Spiel nach ca. 120 Stunden durch, sprich Hauptquest + alle Nebenquests + alle Contracts + komplette Welt erkundet. Bin jetzt am Ende bei Stufe 35 auf dem zweithöchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad (keine Ahnung, wie man da jemals auf Stufe 50 kommen soll, gibt ja auch keine Quests/Aufgaben für > Level 35...) 

Herausragendes Action-RPG, das für meinen Geschmack fast alles richtig macht. Kann ich nur jedermann empfehlen 

Aber das (mein?) Ende?! Naja ich weiß nicht so ganz, davon hab ich mir irgendwie mehr versprochen. Sapkowskis Abschluss der Pentalogie hat mir da dann doch bedeutend besser gefallen (ok, ich weiß, das ist auch ein unfairer Vergleich, aber trotzdem).


Edit: Hab das Spiel die ganze Zeit auf einer SSD laufen gehabt ohne Probleme.


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (3. Juni 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Hat das noch jemand festgestellt oder kann das mal testen?


Habe das Spiel auch auf einer SSD und keine Probleme damit. Vielleicht hilft es, wenn du es auf der SSD neu installierst.


----------



## Oozy (3. Juni 2015)

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschliessen, habe das Spiel selber auf der SSD. Wieso das bei dir auf der SSD Probleme bereitet hat, kann ich dir leider nicht beantworten.


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. Juni 2015)

Ich habe gestern mit Stufe 5 einen Stufe 15 "Mudnicker"(? - einen ultra-Drowner eben  ) erledigt. Der Kampf war öde und ca 10 Minuten lang - ich warte auf den Angriff, Sprung nach hinten, schwerer Schlag, gelegentlich Quen auffrischen zur Sicherheit, denn zwei bis drei Treffer bedeuten das Aus, wieder auf den Angriff warten, wieder zurückspringen, wieder schwere Attacke hinterher.... und das eben sehr lange.
Und alles was ich dafür bekam war ein Drowner-Hirn und so gut wie keine XP


----------



## Rizzard (3. Juni 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> ....und das eben sehr lange.
> Und alles was ich dafür bekam war ein Drowner-Hirn und so gut wie keine XP



Jup, lohnt nicht.
Du kannst die Monster genau so gut auch erst später machen. Den Stress kann man sich sparen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. Juni 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Jup, lohnt nicht.
> Du kannst die Monster genau so gut auch erst später machen. Den Stress kann man sich sparen.



Die Sau hat mich angegriffen und mich gekillt, das konnte ich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen


----------



## Rizzard (3. Juni 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Die Sau hat mich angegriffen und mich gekillt, das konnte ich nicht auf mir sitzen lassen



Och mich greift ständig irgendwas an. Ich reite da einfach dran vorbei.
Das lohnt sich nur wenn ein verstecker Schatz vom Monster bewacht wird. Und selbst in dem Fall lohnt der Kampf selbst eigentlich nicht. Hin rennen, looten, und wieder abdampfen.^^

Evtl hätte CDP hier echt ein anderes Konzept verfolgen sollen, zB legendärer Loot, wenn man Totenkopf Gegner plättet.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Juni 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Och mich greift ständig irgendwas an. Ich reite da einfach dran vorbei.
> Das lohnt sich nur wenn ein verstecker Schatz vom Monster bewacht wird. Und selbst in dem Fall lohnt der Kampf selbst eigentlich nicht. Hin rennen, looten, und wieder abdampfen.^^
> 
> Evtl hätte CDP hier echt ein anderes Konzept verfolgen sollen, zB legendärer Loot, wenn man Totenkopf Gegner plättet.



Dann würdest du vermutlich alle 6-8 Gegner den gleiche legendären Loot finden, weil soviel verschiedene legendäre Items gibt es leider nicht. 

Was mich aber richtig stört ist das man Hexeraufträge eigentlich erst so spät wie möglich machen sollte um möglichst hohe legendäre Items zu bekommen, da gibt es ja immer garantiert welche beim Endgegner.
Durch dieses dämmliche System, das Itemlevel sich an da dem Level des Spielers orientieren ärgert man sich schon irgendwie wen man ein super legendäres Schwert, wie das Schwert der Vrans mit lvl 8 bekommt und es 1h später schon wieder in die Tone tretten kann. Hol ich mir das gleiche Schwer hingegen erst mit lvl 35 ist es teilweise sogar besser als die Waffen der Hexersets.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> So, bin jetzt mit dem Spiel nach ca. 120  Stunden durch, sprich Hauptquest + alle Nebenquests + alle Contracts +  komplette Welt erkundet. Bin jetzt am Ende bei Stufe 35 auf dem  zweithöchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad (keine Ahnung, wie man da jemals auf  Stufe 50 kommen soll, gibt ja auch keine Quests/Aufgaben für > Level  35...)



Geht eigentlich nur durch stupides Monster kloppen, gibt da auf Youtube einige Videos mi Monsterspots wo man in 1h so um die 8000 Exp machen kann. Rein durch Quests geht es wohl nicht viel höher als 35-40.
Allerdings ist das wohl auch ok so, immerhin gibt es noch 2 Addons, da muss man ja auch noch leveln.


----------



## TammerID (3. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was mich aber richtig stört ist das man Hexeraufträge eigentlich erst so spät wie möglich machen sollte um möglichst hohe legendäre Items zu bekommen, da gibt es ja immer garantiert welche beim Endgegner.
> Durch dieses dämmliche System, das Itemlevel sich an da dem Level des Spielers orientieren ärgert man sich schon irgendwie wen man ein super legendäres Schwert, wie das Schwert der Vrans mit lvl 8 bekommt und es 1h später schon wieder in die Tone tretten kann. Hol ich mir das gleiche Schwer hingegen erst mit lvl 35 ist es teilweise sogar besser als die Waffen der Hexersets.
> 
> 
> ...



Ach verdammt, dann sollte ich mir mal ein paar aufheben. Aber diese Art von Aufträgen macht einfach verdammt viel Spaß 

Ein Fail wird es ja erst wenn sie mit den Addons das LevelCap anheben und keiner die Missionen schaffen kann


----------



## Robonator (3. Juni 2015)

> Durch dieses dämmliche System, das Itemlevel sich an da dem Level des Spielers orientieren ärgert man sich schon irgendwie wen man ein super legendäres Schwert, wie das Schwert der Vrans mit lvl 8 bekommt und es 1h später schon wieder in die Tone tretten kann. Hol ich mir das gleiche Schwer hingegen erst mit lvl 35 ist es teilweise sogar besser als die Waffen der Hexersets.


Huh? Das Itemlevel orientiert sich am Level des Spielers? Wo dat denn? Hab hier von dicken Dingern sicherlich schon 4-5 Relikte etc gedroppt die einfach mal 10-20 Level über meinem waren


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Juni 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Huh? Das Itemlevel orientiert sich am Level des Spielers? Wo dat denn? Hab hier von dicken Dingern sicherlich schon 4-5 Relikte etc gedroppt die einfach mal 10-20 Level über meinem waren



Keine Ahnung warum das bei dir so ist, wenn ich ein Reliktschwert gefunden hab hat sich das immer an meinem Level orientiert und ich konnte es sofort verwenden. Ausnahmen bilden da nur die Reliktwaffen die man als Bauplan finden kann, so wie Harpie lvl 37, die die auch diverse Stufen über dem eigenen Level sein können. Alle Reliktwaffen die man aber aus Contracts bekommt, oder aber aus Schatztruhen zieht sollten für das eigene Level benutzbar sein.


----------



## Lios Nudin (3. Juni 2015)

DLC 5+6, "Nilfgaardian Armor set" und "Crossbow set - three new crossbows" sind jetzt verfügbar.


----------



## Shona (3. Juni 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Huh? Das Itemlevel orientiert sich am Level des Spielers? Wo dat denn? Hab hier von dicken Dingern sicherlich schon 4-5 Relikte etc gedroppt die einfach mal 10-20 Level über meinem waren



Weil sie es falsch verstanden haben xD
das itemlevel wird vom Gegnerlevel vorgegeben und nicht vom Spieler. 

Das Vran Schwert wird immer nur mit level 8 droppen. kann es aber gerne testen den ich hab jetzt im 2 durchlauf nicht einen auftrag gemacht

Achja das man durch die quests nur level 30-40 werden kann ist bullshit. Alleine durch die hauptquest herforderlichen Nebenquests kann 30-32 werden.

Somit istves locker möglich auf die 50 zu kommen mit allen quests und soviel ich weiss hat noch keiner alle gemacht


----------



## Shadixx (3. Juni 2015)

Soo viele Items und ich trau mich nicht die Sachen zu verkaufen weil Sie ja noch nützlich sein könnten -.- und dadurch totalen Goldmangel


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Weil sie es falsch verstanden haben xD
> das itemlevel wird vom Gegnerlevel vorgegeben und nicht vom Spieler.



Nein es wird vom Spieler vorgegeben, wurde von CDP auch so kommuniziert und hab ich aus langerweile durch den XP Bug auch selbst ausgetestet.

Man nehme seinen Level 10 Charakter und dazu eine stinknormale x-belibige Gruppe Banditen Level 9 und haue die um. Das level der Waffen sollte nun etwa auf dem Level des Spielers basieren (Waffenlevel 8).
Nun nehme man die Console und hebe das eigene Level auf 70 an und suche sich im Anschluss wieder eine Gruppe Banditen mit Level 9 und haue selbige um. Die Waffen die die Banditen dann als Loot fallen lassen sind dann, obwohl die Banditen nur lvl 9 sind, auf dem Waffenlevel 60.
Gleichen Test kann man auch mit einen Contract für Reliktwaffen machen, das Ergebnis ist identisch.

Ergo, das Level der Waffen basiert nicht auf dem Level der Gegner, sondern auf dem Level des Spielers. Ist der Spieler level 10, ist auch die Waffe die er findet auf ehnlichen Level, ist der Spieler hingegen Level 50 wird auch da die Waffe etwa sein Level haben.
Folglich, es lohnt bei Reliktwaffen, also faktisch allen Contracts, diese möglichst spät erst zu machen um möglichst das Maximum an Werten und Schaden für die Reliktwaffen raus zu holen. Im Grunde genauso wie es bei TES IV: Oblivion war, wo es ja auch schon besondere Waffen gab die mit dem Level des Spielers skaliert sind und wo man die entsprechenden Aufträge auch möglichst spät gemacht hat um das Maximum aus diesen Waffen raus zu holen.


----------



## Ranzen (3. Juni 2015)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> DLC 5+6, "Nilfgaardian Armor set" und "Crossbow set - three new crossbows" sind jetzt verfügbar.



wo kann man die finden Die neue Rüstung, und danke für die info.


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> .
> Allerdings ist das wohl auch ok so, immerhin gibt es noch 2 Addons, da muss man ja auch noch leveln.



Für die Add-Ons soll doch die Levelgrenze noch angehoben werden.


Hat eigentlich außer mir noch jemand das Spiel durch? Würde gerne mal eure Meinung zum Ende hören. Imho gehört das Ende bzw. der Epilogue/Abstann zum enttäuschensten Teil des ganzen Spiels, für mich fast auf Mass Effect 3 Niveau. Hinterlässt irgendwie einen sehr faden Nachgeschmack, nachdem das Spiel 120 Stunden lang so gut und befriedigend war...  


Bezüglich Items: kann von euch eigentlich jemand nachvollziehen, warum es kein Rüstungs- und Waffenset der Wolfsschule gibt? Bzw. warum man Geralts Anfangsrüstung (die imho zum besten Rüstungdesign des ganzen Spiels gehört) nur einmal upgraden kann und die dann doch nach spätestens 5-10 Stunden nicht mehr mithalten kann? Schwerter der Wölfe gibt es scheinbar gar keine. Und man muss bis fast zum Ende vom Spiel warten, bis man wieder eine ähnlich geile Rüstung bekommt wie zu Beginn (in Stunden: mehr als 100 in meinem Fall). Das ist für mich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehbar, zumal Geralt ja praktisch recht offensiv mit genau der leichten Kettenrüstung beworben wurde...



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Folglich, es lohnt bei Reliktwaffen, also faktisch allen Contracts, diese möglichst spät erst zu machen um möglichst das Maximum an Werten und Schaden für die Reliktwaffen raus zu holen. Im Grunde genauso wie es bei TES IV: Oblivion war, wo es ja auch schon besondere Waffen gab die mit dem Level des Spielers skaliert sind und wo man die entsprechenden Aufträge auch möglichst spät gemacht hat um das Maximum aus diesen Waffen raus zu holen.


Lohnen wofür? Es gibt doch keine Gegner über Lvl 35 im Spiel. Dafür reichen die herstellbaren Hexerwaffen vollständig aus, mehr als das sogar. Abgesehen davon sehen sie auch am Besten aus auf der höchsten Ausbaustufe, die ab Lvl 30/31 verfügbar ist. Auch auf der zweithöchsten Schwierigkeitsstufe ist Witcher 3 übrigens recht einfach und die Ausrüstung eigentlich eher zweitrangig. Wichtiger sind da Skill/Timing es Spielers und die richtige Auswahl von Zeichen inkl. der passenden Aufrüstung...

Ich würde eher empfehlen, die Contracts früher zu machen, weil sie so einfach mehr Spaß machen. Ist man mehr als 2 Level über dem Gegner wird es relativ witzlos, weil viel zu einfach. Das nimmt dann schon sehr vom Spielspaß weg, wenn die ganze Herausforderung fehlt. Sollte ich Witcher 3 irgendwann noch mal spielen, werde ich das sicherlich auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad machen.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Bezüglich Items: kann von euch eigentlich jemand nachvollziehen, warum es kein Rüstungs- und Waffenset der Wolfsschule gibt? Bzw. warum man Geralts Anfangsrüstung (die imho zum besten Rüstungdesign des ganzen Spiels gehört) nur einmal upgraden kann und die dann doch nach spätestens 5-10 Stunden nicht mehr mithalten kann? Schwerter der Wölfe gibt es scheinbar gar keine. Und man muss bis fast zum Ende vom Spiel warten, bis man wieder eine ähnlich geile Rüstung bekommt wie zu Beginn (in Stunden: mehr als 100 in meinem Fall). Das ist für mich irgendwie nicht nachvollziehbar, zumal Geralt ja praktisch recht offensiv mit genau der leichten Kettenrüstung beworben wurde...



Weil man für die Addons auch noch irgendwelche Sets braucht die der Spieler sammeln kann. 




Scholdarr schrieb:


> Lohnen wofür? Es gibt doch keine Gegner über Lvl 35 im Spiel. Dafür reichen die herstellbaren Hexerwaffen vollständig aus, mehr als das sogar. Abgesehen davon sehen sie auch am Besten aus auf der höchsten Ausbaustufe, die ab Lvl 30/31 verfügbar ist. Auch auf der zweithöchsten Schwierigkeitsstufe ist Witcher 3 übrigens recht einfach und die Ausrüstung eigentlich eher zweitrangig. Wichtiger sind da Skill/Timing es Spielers und die richtige Auswahl von Zeichen inkl. der passenden Aufrüstung...



Ich betrachte das aber aus Powerplay Sicht und nicht aus just for fun Sicht und da ist es nunmal am effektivsten die Contracts bzgl. der Level für Reliktwaffen möglichst spät zu machen und spätestens wenn auf SG 3/4 und 4/4 spielst wirst du froh sein wen du noch Waffen bekommen kannst die noch einen Ticken besser sind als die Setwaffen für lvl 34. 
Dann sind selbst 30 Schaden mehr  durch eine Reliktwaffe mit lvl 40-45 schon eine Dankbare Steigerung des Schadens.


----------



## Ranzen (3. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Für die Add-Ons soll doch die Levelgrenze noch angehoben werden.
> 
> 
> Hat eigentlich außer mir noch jemand das Spiel durch? Würde gerne mal eure Meinung zum Ende hören. Imho gehört das Ende bzw. der Epilogue/Abstann zum enttäuschensten Teil des ganzen Spiels, für mich fast auf Mass Effect 3 Niveau. Hinterlässt irgendwie einen sehr faden Nachgeschmack, nachdem das Spiel 120 Stunden lang so gut und befriedigend war...
> ...




Ich finde Rollenspiele sollte man sowieso auf den höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad stellen.  
die Gegner sollten schon währen können.


----------



## Shona (3. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nun nehme man die Console und hebe das eigene Level auf 70 an und suche sich im Anschluss wieder eine Gruppe Banditen mit Level 9 und haue selbige um. Die Waffen die die Banditen dann als Loot fallen lassen sind dann, obwohl die Banditen nur lvl 9 sind, auf dem Waffenlevel 60.
> .


Damit hast du deine antwort negiert.  Den wenn ein Level 70 Char eine Level 60 Waffe gedropt bekommt ist das für mich eine low level waffe und wird verkauft.

10 level macht einen riesen unterschied,  das hab ich jetzt im 2. durchlauf auf der höchsten schwierigkeisstufe gemerkt. Maximal 3-4 level  si d noch i.  o.  aber ab t ist der Unterschied zu groß.


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Weil man für die Addons auch noch irgendwelche Sets braucht die der Spieler sammeln kann.


Naja, da hätte man auch neue Rüstungen entwickeln können. Macht für mich trotzdem keinen Sinn, dass man praktisch Waffen und Rüstungen für jede andere Hexerschule herstellen kann, außer für die eigene... 



> Ich betrachte das aber aus Powerplay Sicht und nicht aus just for fun Sicht und da ist es nunmal am effektivsten die Contracts bzgl. der Level für Reliktwaffen möglichst spät zu machen und spätestens wenn auf SG 3/4 und 4/4 spielst wirst du froh sein wen du noch Waffen bekommen kannst die noch einen Ticken besser sind als die Setwaffen für lvl 34.


Ich spiele auf SG 3/4... 

Und der Unterschied zwischen den Waffen ist imho eher marginal, wie gesagt. Und Powerplay in einem SP-RPG ist sinnlos, wenn man nicht mal ein richtiges "Ziel" hat. Wofür sich den Spielspaß JETZT wegnehmen, wenn der Unterschied später kaum spürbar ist und somit auch nicht zu mehr Spielspaß SPÄTER führt? Außerdem hab ich lieber eine GEIL aussehende Setwaffe als so ein komisch gewelltes Vranschwert mit 10 oder 20 Schadenspunkten mehr. 



> Dann sind selbst 30 Schaden mehr  durch eine Reliktwaffe mit lvl 40-45 schon eine Dankbare Steigerung des Schadens.


Naja, eher unnötig. Ich bin im Spiel kein einziges Mal gestorben, weil meine Ausrüstung zu schlecht war. Immer nur durch eigene Inkompetenz beim Timing... 



Ranzen schrieb:


> Ich finde Rollenspiele sollte man sowieso auf den höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad stellen.
> die Gegner sollten schon währen können.


Die Gegner können sich auch auf dem zweithöchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad gut wählen, wenn sie nicht eine geringe Stufe als der Spieler haben. Nur macht das bei einem Spiel wie Witcher 3 eigentlich kaum einen Unterschied, weil es da eh eher auf Schadensvermeidung sprich Timing ankommt und das ist immer gleich. Klar, auf niedrigeren SGs hat man mehr Spielraum für Fehler, aber wenn man den Dreh einmal raus hat, kommt man eigentlich durch alle Kämpfe ganz gut durch ohne viel Schaden zu nehmen, auch auf dem höchsten SG (hab den auch mal zwischenzeitlich getestet, war mir aber teilweise zu frustrierend, weil dann eben jeder Fehler konsequent bestraft wird und man bei fehlendem Skill bzw. bei Fehlern ständig reloaden muss...)


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Damit hast du deine antwort negiert.  Den wenn ein Level 70 Char eine Level 60 Waffe gedropt bekommt ist das für mich eine low level waffe und wird verkauft.
> 
> 10 level macht einen riesen unterschied,  das hab ich jetzt im 2. durchlauf auf der höchsten schwierigkeisstufe gemerkt. Maximal 3-4 level  si d noch i.  o.  aber ab t ist der Unterschied zu groß.



Da ist überhaupt nichts negiert, das sind nunmal die Ergebnisse des testens. Die Waffen skalieren scheinbar nicht 1 zu 1 mit dem Level, sondern steigen halt alle paar Level im Wert, so kannst du mit Level 12 immer noch eine Reliktwaffe mit Level 8 bekommen, einfach weil es keine Skalierung für Level 12 gibt, findest aber mit level 20 dann die gleiche Reliktwaffe mit einem Level von 16. Die höste Waffe die ich vom Level mit 70 bekommen habe war übrigens Level 67, meist aber ehr level 60-64.
Folglich kannst du die gerne verkaufen, aber du wirst halt auch keine Waffen finden die lvl 70 sind, weil es scheinbar keine Waffen mit dieser Stufe gibt. 
Das ändert aber halt auch nichts daran das die Waffen mit dem eigenen Level skalieren und nicht mit dem der Gegner und auch keine festen Level und Werte im klassichen Sinne besitzen.


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Juni 2015)

Ich finde es ja auch recht seltsam, dass es herstellbare Waffen gibt, die ein Level von über 40 erfordern (Gnomish Gwimhyr z.B.), obwohl es keinen einzigen Gegner im Spiel auf diesem Level gibt und man niedrigerstufige Gegner grinden muss, um überhaupt auf diesen Level zu kommen. Irgendwie komplett witzlos...


----------



## Robonator (3. Juni 2015)

Naja wer weiß was die Addons noch bringen werden^^


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juni 2015)

Ranzen schrieb:


> Ich finde Rollenspiele sollte man sowieso auf den höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad stellen.
> die Gegner sollten schon währen können.


Klar mit Permadeath und dann stirb man nach 300 Stunden kurz vor dem Schluss.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja auch recht seltsam, dass es herstellbare Waffen gibt, die ein Level von über 40 erfordern (Gnomish Gwimhyr z.B.), obwohl es keinen einzigen Gegner im Spiel auf diesem Level gibt und man niedrigerstufige Gegner grinden muss, um überhaupt auf diesen Level zu kommen. Irgendwie komplett witzlos...


Denke mal das liegt an den kommenden Addons, wobei ich TW3 noch nicht wirklich gespielt habe.
Das kommt dann Ende des Monats, dann sollten auch alle Bugs draußen sein. Weil von denen habe ich erstmal die Nase voll.


----------



## Stevii (3. Juni 2015)

Bedenkt dass in der Console auch ein befehl ist für NewGame +.
Leider bewirkt der aber (noch) nichts.


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Juni 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Klar mit Permadeath und dann stirb man nach 300 Stunden kurz vor dem Schluss.


Ja klar, und wer spielt Witcher 3 jetzt genau mit Permadeath? 0,01% der Spieler? 



> Denke mal das liegt an den kommenden Addons, wobei ich TW3 noch nicht wirklich gespielt habe.
> Das kommt dann Ende des Monats, dann sollten auch alle Bugs draußen sein. Weil von denen habe ich erstmal die Nase voll.


Ich verstehe jetzt nicht genau, was das mit den kommenden Add-Ons zu tun haben sollte. Wenn die Levelgrenze dann angehoben wird, warum die Waffen etc. jetzt schon im Hauptspiel einbauen? Damit hätte man dann ja auch warten können bis zu den Add-Ons, wobei man sie dann eh darauf neu anpassen muss, damit das Balancing stimmt. Macht für mich einfach keinen Sinn, sorry.

Von welchen Bugs sprichst du denn? Außer gelegentlichen Abstürzen habe ich in Witcher 3 keinen einzigen (inhaltlichen) Bug bemerkt während meiner 120 Stunden...


----------



## Robonator (3. Juni 2015)

Naja Leute die erst 2m vor dir aufploppen empfinde ich schon als Bug. Ansonsten ist mir aber auch noch nix aufgefallen und abgeschmiert ist es mir auch noch nie.

Wo gibt es denn das neue Zeugs von den 2 neuen DLC's?


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ja klar, und wer spielt Witcher 3 jetzt genau mit Permadeath? 0,01% der Spieler?


Der höchste Grad hat doch Permadeath(oder?) und der Typ meinte man solle RPGs auf dem höchsten Stufe spielen.


> Ich verstehe jetzt nicht genau, was das mit den kommenden Add-Ons zu tun haben sollte. Wenn die Levelgrenze dann angehoben wird, warum die Waffen etc. jetzt schon im Hauptspiel einbauen? Damit hätte man dann ja auch warten können bis zu den Add-Ons, wobei man sie dann eh darauf neu anpassen muss, damit das Balancing stimmt. Macht für mich einfach keinen Sinn, sorry.


Stimmt auch wieder.


> Von welchen Bugs sprichst du denn? Außer gelegentlichen Abstürzen habe ich in Witcher 3 keinen einzigen (inhaltlichen) Bug bemerkt während meiner 120 Stunden...


Ich spreche von meinem Glück in Gamebreakingbugs zu stolpern, zumindest erging es mir in den letzten Tagen so. Wie man hier lesen kann. Hat nichts mit Witcher 3 konkret zu tun.
Nur das neuste, aber auch kürzeste Spiel(DYSCOURSE) hat in seinem ersten Playthrough keine Bugs gehabt, aber da ich da noch mehrmals durch will ist das ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich verstehe jetzt nicht genau, was das mit den kommenden Add-Ons zu tun haben sollte. Wenn die Levelgrenze dann angehoben wird, warum die Waffen etc. jetzt schon im Hauptspiel einbauen? Damit hätte man dann ja auch warten können bis zu den Add-Ons, wobei man sie dann eh darauf neu anpassen muss, damit das Balancing stimmt. Macht für mich einfach keinen Sinn, sorry.



Ja nur weil es für Dich keinen Sinn macht heißt es halt nicht das es nicht einen Sinn hätte. Solange etwas in irgend einer weise einen Fortschritt und eine Steigerung der eigenen Stärke bringt macht es Sinn, ob die Levelvorraussetzung dafür jetzt 40 ist, oder 34 ist völlig Schnuppe, da man auch Level 40 erreichen kann ist es nutzbar und nützlich. Auch wen du persöhnlich der Meinung bist das man auf SG 3/4 das Zeug nicht benötigt, was sicher auch stimmen mag, hilft es und macht die Kämpfe halt einen ticken einfacher und somit hat es halt auch seine Berechtigung zu exisiteren. Unabhängig davon das es keine Level 40 Gegner gibt und es mit Level 34 Items ebenfalls schafbar wäre und auch wen wir noch kein Addon haben wo es evt. Gegner geben könnte die höhere Level haben als um die 30. 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Von welchen Bugs sprichst du denn? Außer gelegentlichen Abstürzen habe ich in Witcher 3 keinen einzigen (inhaltlichen) Bug bemerkt während meiner 120 Stunden...



Welche Abstürze? Ich spiele jetzt insgesamt 108h und habe selbst bei 5-6h Spielzeit am Stück, Wochenende, keinen einzigen Absturz gehabt.


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Juni 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Der höchste Grad hat doch Permadeath(oder?) und der Typ meinte man solle RPGs auf dem höchsten Stufe spielen.


Naja, behaupten kann ich viel, wenn der Tag lang ist. Aber Permadeath ist bei einem Spiel wie Witcher 3 einfach lächerlich. Es kann immer mal was passieren, auch wenn man noch so "gut" ist, und dann sind 100 Stunden Spielzeit futsch. Unter Spielspaß verstehe ich (wie wohl auch die meisten anderen), dann doch was anderes. Gerne herausfordernd, aber bitte nicht frustrierend.



> Ich spreche von meinem Glück in Gamebreakingbugs zu stolpern, zumindest erging es mir in den letzten Tagen so. Wie man hier lesen kann. Hat nichts mit Witcher 3 konkret zu tun.
> Nur das neuste, aber auch kürzeste Spiel(DYSCOURSE) hat in seinem ersten Playthrough keine Bugs gehabt, aber da ich da noch mehrmals durch will ist das ein anderes Thema.


Naja, wie gesagt, ich habe in meinen 111 Stunden im Spiel keinen einzigen größeren Bug erlebt. Das ist doch immerhin schon mal ein gutes Omen. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja nur weil es für Dich keinen Sinn macht heißt es halt nicht das es nicht einen Sinn hätte. Solange etwas in irgend einer weise einen Fortschritt und eine Steigerung der eigenen Stärke bringt macht es Sinn, ob die Levelvorraussetzung dafür jetzt 40 ist, oder 34 ist völlig Schnuppe, da man auch Level 40 erreichen kann ist es nutzbar und nützlich. Auch wen du persöhnlich der Meinung bist das man auf SG 3/4 das Zeug nicht benötigt, was sicher auch stimmen mag, hilft es und macht die Kämpfe halt einen ticken einfacher und somit hat es halt auch seine Berechtigung zu exisiteren.


Naja, es geht ja schon darum, ob man dafür jetzt Spielspaß opfert. Da muss schon irgendwo eine sinnvolle Kalkulierung dahinter stehen imo. Also nach dem Motto "Ich mache jetzt etwas, was weniger Spaß macht, damit ich nachher umso mehr Spaß habe." Ich denke bei "Sinn" nicht nur nach mechanischem Sinn. Das ist imho reines theoretisches Zahlengeschubse und hat mit der tatsächlichen Spielerfahrung wenig zu tun. Wenn du dann nämlich selbst mit dem Spiel durch bist, denkst du dir dann auch vielleicht: "Hm, der Endgegner war ja jetzt ziemlich easy, den hätte ich auch mit deutlich weniger Erfahrung bzw. schlechterer Ausrüstung gepackt. Warum hab ich mich jetzt genau nochmal maximal darauf konzentriert, mein "Build" zu verbessern?" Bei einem MP Spiel mag das ja noch Sinn ergeben, wo es auf Konkurrenz ankommt. Aber bei einem story-getriebenen SP Spiel möchte ich dann doch, dass mir das Spiel in jeder Sekunde maximalen Spielspaß bietet. Ich "arbeite" nicht jetzt für einen möglichen Ertrag später, wie das so generell als Spielprinzip hinter dem Grinding-Ansatz steht. Das ist übrigens auch einer der Gründe, warum ich MMOs so stinklangweilig finde. Die sind nämlich meist auf dem Prinzip aufgebaut...



> Unabhängig davon das es keine Level 40 Gegner gibt und es mit Level 34 Items ebenfalls schafbar wäre und auch wen wir noch kein Addon haben wo es evt. Gegner geben könnte die höhere Level haben als um die 30.


Ich verstehe dieses "Add-On Argument" einfach nicht. Was hat das mit dem Balancing im Hauptspiel zu tun bitte? 

Im Add-On wird man wieder neue Erfahrungspunkte sammeln und weiter aufsteigen. Ich sehe jetzt also nicht, warum man im Hauptspiel Min-Max Spielchen betreiben oder grinden sollte, nur weil mal ein Add-On erscheinen wird. Das macht einfach keinen Sinn imho...


----------



## Ion (3. Juni 2015)

Die beiden neuen DLC´s sind im Download verfügbar.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Naja, es geht ja schon darum, ob man dafür jetzt Spielspaß opfert. Da muss schon irgendwo eine sinnvolle Kalkulierung dahinter stehen imo. Also nach dem Motto "Ich mache jetzt etwas, was weniger Spaß macht, damit ich nachher umso mehr Spaß habe." Ich denke bei "Sinn" nicht nur nach mechanischem Sinn. Das ist imho reines theoretisches Zahlengeschubse und hat mit der tatsächlichen Spielerfahrung wenig zu tun. Wenn du dann nämlich selbst mit dem Spiel durch bist, denkst du dir dann auch vielleicht: "Hm, der Endgegner war ja jetzt ziemlich easy, den hätte ich auch mit deutlich weniger Erfahrung bzw. schlechterer Ausrüstung gepackt. Warum hab ich mich jetzt genau nochmal maximal darauf konzentriert, mein "Build" zu verbessern?" Bei einem MP Spiel mag das ja noch Sinn ergeben, wo es auf Konkurrenz ankommt. Aber bei einem story-getriebenen SP Spiel möchte ich dann doch, dass mir das Spiel in jeder Sekunde maximalen Spielspaß bietet. Ich "arbeite" nicht jetzt für einen möglichen Ertrag später, wie das so generell als Spielprinzip hinter dem Grinding-Ansatz steht. Das ist übrigens auch einer der Gründe, warum ich MMOs so stinklangweilig finde. Die sind nämlich meist auf dem Prinzip aufgebaut...



Das Spiel wird nur weil du mit level 40 eine 40er Waffe gegen Level 30 Gegner einsetzt auf SG 3/4 nicht so wesentlich leichter als das es eine Rolle spielen würde ob du den gleichen Gegner mit einer Waffe die Level 34 hat machen würdest, von daher ist eine 40er Waffe nice to have aber kein Balance breaking. Freu dich doch lieber das du als Spieler der wirklich bis in den letzten Winkel kriecht und seine Freude daran hat zu leveln auch noch mit level 40 mit neuen Waffen bedient wirst und nicht über Stunden mit der gleichen 34er Waffe rumrennen musst.
Und ja, es gibt wirklich Leute die auch ihren Spaß und ihre Freude daran haben sich mit Zahlenschupserei zu beschäftigen, weil es äußerst ineressant sein kann zu sehen was geht und was man theoretisch wie und wann erreichen kann, eben halt Powergaming, dafür braucht man kein Multiplayer und auch kein PvP um mit sowas Spaß zu haben, aber man muss es halt mögen und Spaß an Zahlen haben, hat nicht jeder, aber haben genug, so wie ich zb. auch. 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich verstehe dieses "Add-On Argument" einfach nicht. Was hat das mit dem Balancing im Hauptspiel zu tun bitte?



Es geht auch nicht darum was es mit dem Addon zu tun hat sondern darum das es nichts mit dem Addon zu tun hat, bzw. unabhängig davon ist das es diese Waffen gibt.


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Juni 2015)

Naja, für mich ist dieses "Powergaming" eher ein No-Go als ein Let's-Go und fast mit Grinding gleichzusetzen. Daher meine persönliche Abneigung. 

Aber wems gefällt, nur zu. Ich wüsste jetzt nur nicht, warum gerade ein storylastiges Spiel wie Witcher 3 darauf setzen sollte. Für mich steht und fällt das Spiel mit der Immersion bzw. dem Storykontext. Außerhalb davon ist auch das Kampfsystem an sich imo nicht gut genug, um ganz alleine auf eigenen Füßen stehen zu können.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Aber wems gefällt, nur zu. Ich wüsste jetzt nur nicht, warum gerade ein storylastiges Spiel wie Witcher 3 darauf setzen sollte. Für mich steht und fällt das Spiel mit der Immersion bzw. dem Storykontext. Außerhalb davon ist auch das Kampfsystem an sich imo nicht gut genug, um ganz alleine auf eigenen Füßen stehen zu können.



TW3 eignet sich dafür weil es genug Möglichkeiten gibt um es gezielt zu betreiben und es genug Unterschiede in der Effektivität gibt und natürlich ist die Story wichtig, aber die Story spielt man 1-2 mal und kennt dann die wichtigsten Dinge, danach muss die Kern-Motivation woanders her kommen und powerplay, ist da halt eine Möglichkeit, wenns halt funktioniert.


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> TW3 eignet sich dafür weil es genug Möglichkeiten gibt um es gezielt zu betreiben und es genug Unterschiede in der Effektivität gibt und natürlich ist die Story wichtig, aber die Story spielt man 1-2 mal und kennt dann die wichtigsten Dinge, danach muss die Kern-Motivation woanders her kommen und powerplay, ist da halt eine Möglichkeit, wenns halt funktioniert.


Ach, ich hab das Spiel für 111 Stunden gespielt, das reicht mir eigentlich erst mal. Jetzt kümmere ich wieder um andere Dinge und um andere Spiele. Witcher 3 ist abgehakt und hat seinen Zweck erfüllt (trotz des enttäuschenden Epilogs)...


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ach, ich hab das Spiel für 111 Stunden gespielt, das reicht mir eigentlich erst mal. Jetzt kümmere ich wieder um andere Dinge und um andere Spiele. Witcher 3 ist abgehakt und hat seinen Zweck erfüllt (trotz des enttäuschenden Epilogs)...



Du willst es also nicht nochmal mit höherem Schwierigkeitsgrad spielen? Kann aber schon verstehen wenn die Story erstmal nicht mehr so spannend ist wenn man sie schon auswendig kennt.


----------



## Shona (3. Juni 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Der höchste Grad hat doch Permadeath(oder?) und der Typ meinte man solle RPGs auf dem höchsten Stufe spielen.


Nein der höchste Schwierigkeitsgrad hat kein Permadeath,  diese Schwierigkeitsstufe ist noch nicht drin. 

-----------------------------

Was woll ihr immer mit Levelcap erhöhen? 
Das Levelcap derzeit ist 70 und kann nicht erreicht werden.  Mit den zwei großen DLC's müssten somit erstmal gegner drin sein die höher sind und das bezweifle ich irgendwie, wenn zurzeit nichtmal welche mit level 40+ gibt


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Juni 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Du willst es also nicht nochmal mit höherem Schwierigkeitsgrad spielen? Kann aber schon verstehen wenn die Story erstmal nicht mehr so spannend ist wenn man sie schon auswendig kennt.



Nope, nicht in den kommenden Wochen. Ohne die Story ist für mich ein Action-RPG wie Witcher 3 eigentlich relativ witzlos. Generell spiele ich eigentlich kein Spiel sofort ein zweites Mal durch. Da müsste das eigentliche Gameplay schon überragend sein, damit das der Fall wäre, und das ist hier eher nicht der Fall.

Vielleicht hole ich Witcher 3 in ein paar Monaten noch mal raus, wobei ich auch nicht weiß, ob ich dann noch mal so viel Zeit aufbringen kann. Gut möglich, dass es also bei diesem einen Playthrough bleibt in den nächsten paar Jahren...


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Nope, nicht in den kommenden Wochen. Ohne die Story ist für mich ein Action-RPG wie Witcher 3 eigentlich relativ witzlos. Generell spiele ich eigentlich kein Spiel sofort ein zweites Mal durch. Da müsste das eigentliche Gameplay schon überragend sein, damit das der Fall wäre, und das ist hier eher nicht der Fall.
> 
> Vielleicht hole ich Witcher 3 in ein paar Monaten noch mal raus, wobei ich auch nicht weiß, ob ich dann noch mal so viel Zeit aufbringen kann. Gut möglich, dass es also bei diesem einen Playthrough bleibt in den nächsten paar Jahren...



Also spätestens nässtes Jahr, sobald beide Addons raus sind und es rund 30h neuen Inhalt gibt lohnt ein erneutes durchspielen dann doch mit Sicherheit.


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also spätestens nässtes Jahr, sobald beide Addons raus sind und es rund 30h neuen Inhalt gibt lohnt ein erneutes durchspielen dann doch mit Sicherheit.



Warum? Bis dahin kann ich mir sehr gut merken, was in Witcher 3 vorgefallen ist und meine Savegames werde ich mit Sicherheit aufheben. Und das erste Add-On soll doch schon Ende dieses Jahres kommen, oder nicht?


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Warum? Bis dahin kann ich mir sehr gut merken, was in Witcher 3 vorgefallen ist und meine Savegames werde ich mit Sicherheit aufheben. Und das erste Add-On soll doch schon Ende dieses Jahres kommen, oder nicht?



Bei GOG steht Oktober 2015 also im Herbst hast du einen weiteren Grund um das Spiel wieder zu spielen.


----------



## jamie (3. Juni 2015)

Wie ist das eigentlich mit den DLCs?

Wenn ich den alternativen Look von Yeneffer runterlade, ist der dann automatisch aktiviert?
Ebenso bei den Armbrüsten und der Nilfgaarder-Rüstung. Wo finde ich die dann überhaupt im Spiel?


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Juni 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Wie ist das eigentlich mit den DLCs?
> Wenn ich den alternativen Look von Yeneffer runterlade, ist der dann automatisch aktiviert?



Kommt glaube darauf an ob du die Steam, oder GoG-Version verwendest. Bei Steam reicht glaube das runterladen, bei GoG muss man im Client auf Mehr->konfigurieren klicken und dort ein Häckchen bei den jeweiligen DLCs setzen um ihn zu aktivieren.



jamie schrieb:


> Ebenso bei den Armbrüsten und der Nilfgaarder-Rüstung. Wo finde ich die dann überhaupt im Spiel?



Tja, das wüsste ich auch mal gerne, hätte ja gedacht das es die Nilfgaard-Rüstung entweder, wie die themerische Rüstung (Händler im Dorf), in Weißgarten, im Lager der Nilfgaarder gibt, oder aber im Zentrallager der Armee von Nilfgaard in Velen, aber an beiden Orten konnte ich die Rüstung irgendwie nicht finden... 
Bei den Armbrüsten habe ich auch überhaupt keinen Plan wer oder wo die verkauft werden.
Genauso habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht dieses Contract zu den vermissten Minenarbeitern gefunden....

DLCs, kostenlos, sind ja an und für sich eine schöne Sache, aber irgendwie würde ich mir wünschen CDP würde ein paar mehr Infos bei Release rausrücken wo man nach entsprechenden Items / Quests suchen muss.


----------



## jamie (3. Juni 2015)

Immerhin bin ich nicht der einzige. der auf dem Trockenen sitzt. 


Weiß jemand, wo man schöne Schwerter findet? Ich habe ein "Überlegenes Schwert aus Dol Blathana", das wirklich spitze aussieht aber leider von den Stats her nicht mehr so ganz auf der Höhe. Das "Mariborer Schwert", das ich deshalb stattdessen nutze, haut zwar mehr rein, sieht aber echt fade aus.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Juni 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Immerhin bin ich nicht der einzige. der auf dem Trockenen sitzt.
> 
> 
> Weiß jemand, wo man schöne Schwerter findet? Ich habe ein "Überlegenes Schwert aus Dol Blathana", das wirklich spitze aussieht aber leider von den Stats her nicht mehr so ganz auf der Höhe. Das "Mariborer Schwert", das ich deshalb stattdessen nutze, haut zwar mehr rein, sieht aber echt fade aus.



Tja, prinzipiel gibt es die meisten einzigartig aussehenden Schwerter im Rahmen von Hexeraufträgen, oder aber zufällig als Loot aus Schatztruhen.
Ansonsten halt noch die Setschwerter die man sich bauen kann und 2-3  Reliktschwerter die man ebenfalls als Baupläne per Zufall finden kann.
Aber am ehsten wirst du wohl wirklich bei diversen Hexeraufträgen fündig werden, da gibt es immer eine garantierte Reliktwaffe am Ende beim "Bossgegner".
Allerdings ist das Problem halt das die Waffen sich von der Stärke nach deinem Level richten, machst du also alle möglichen Hexeraufträge hintereinander weg und steigst, da die nicht übermäßig viel EP geben, im Rahmen der Quests so 3-4 Level auf werden die Waffen auch nicht viel stärker sein und du hast später dann eine lange Durststrecke die du nur mit Setschwertern überbrücken kannst.

Daher, das die Reliktwaffen mitleveln ist insgesamt etwas dämlich gelöst, da man so keine vernünftige Progression bei den einzigartigen Waffen erreicht und dann am Ende ewig mit ehnlichen Schwertern aus den Sets rumrennt, obwohl viele Reliktwaffen mmn. besser aussehen als die Setwaffen.


----------



## Shizuki (3. Juni 2015)

Patch 1.05 lässt sich leider immer noch nicht blicken. Ohne EXP für die Quests, leider unspielbar.


----------



## Nottulner (3. Juni 2015)

Hab das Problem bei Steam nachdem starten das sämtliche DLCs verschwunden sind laut Steam.
Wenn ich auf den Shop muss diese neuinstallieren und die letzten beiden kann ich kaufen für 0,-€ aber wenn ich dann auf bezahlen geht kommt die Transaktion könnte nicht beendet werden.
Hallo warum nicht einfach runterladen und fertig. Steam warum einfach wenn es auch kompliziert geht.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Juni 2015)

Hab grade mal Google bemüht und weiß jetzt wo es die Nilfgaard Rüstung geben soll, die soll man beim Händler neben dem Schmied in Krähenfels (beim Baron) kaufen können.


----------



## Nottulner (3. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hab grade mal Google bemüht und weiß jetzt wo es die Nilfgaard Rüstung geben soll, die soll man beim Händler neben dem Schmied in Krähenfels (beim Baron) kaufen können.



Quartiermeister heisst der in Krähenfels und steht vom Tor bevor man zum Baron geht.


----------



## Nazzy (3. Juni 2015)

na supi, Patch wird wohl auch heute nicht releasen....




> Momot replied: "We continue working on the patch. Can't give you the  exact time it will release - sorry about that. Once I can share that  info with you, I will.".




Edit :
So, ich bins leid, mittlerweile ist der Patch Status " When its done"...

Fix Exp for quest at The Witcher 3 Nexus - Mods and community


----------



## dj_the_one (3. Juni 2015)

Wie setzt man hier ein Spoiler Tag, hätte ein paar Fragen zum Ende


----------



## kero81 (3. Juni 2015)

So, erst eine [ darin dann spoiler, dann ] und am Ende von deinem Text dann [ mit / und dann wieder spoiler]. 
>>>
Sieht dann SO aus:

 [spoiler] TEXT [/spoiler] 


Spoiler



TEXT


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Juni 2015)

dj_the_one schrieb:


> Wie setzt man hier ein Spoiler Tag, hätte ein paar Fragen zum Ende



Nur zu, was willst du fragen?


----------



## dj_the_one (3. Juni 2015)

Dankeschön!

Also für alle die es schon durchhaben!



Spoiler



Wird das eigl iwie erklärt wieso Ciri wieder rauskam, bzw wie? Und wo ist Avalac?  Was ist mit Triss etc? Weil nach dem Ende steht ja dass die Welt nun wie vor dem letzten Kapitel sei, konnte es zwar noch nicht testen, aber bedeutet dass das die Charaktere noch immer so reagieren wie Pre der Wild hunt? Irgendwie hätte ich mir das Ende epischer vorgestellt, sogar mit dem Tod einer deiner 2 Geliebten dass wäre wirklich etwas was hängen bleibt aber sowas ist eher mau.



2te Frage: Findet ihr die Deutsche Synchro wirklich gut? Ich meinte die von Geralt ist Top, aber Yennifer hat manchmal ihre Phasen dass hört sich einfach nur schrecklich an, wenn die beginnt so Pseudomäßig zu schreien.


----------



## Shona (3. Juni 2015)

So zweiter run auf höchster Schwierigkeitsstufe beendet.
Hab fast nur die Hauptquest gemacht, sowie ein paar Nebenquest die dazu gehören und beim vorbeilaufen noch ein paar.
Das ganze hat ca. 37h gedauert und ich war nun nach dem Ende Level 32.

Somit kann man festhalten, das man mit der Hauptquest + den dazugehörigen Nebenquest das Spiel in 30-40h beenden kann (je nach Schwierigjkeitsgrad), darunter halte ich für unmöglich.
Außnahme wäre nur wenn man einige der Nebenquest ignoriert die zu Hauptquest gehören aber nicht gemacht werden müssen, die folgen diesbezüglich muss man dann eben hinnehmen und ein Ende das man wahrscheinlich nicht will. Da man aber für das Ende nur Level 28-30 braucht, sollte man wirklich aufpassen wieviele Quests man macht, den sonst wird das Ende zu einfach. Ich hatte nun mit Level 30 ordentlich zu kämpfen und war danach nicht mehr so enttäuscht wie nach dem ersten Run (Level 34/35)

Auch halte ich damit fest das man mit der Hauptquest + den dazugehörigen Nebenquest gut Level 33-35 erreichen kann (hab zwei dazugehörigen Nebenquest vergessen zu machen :/) und somit müsste man mit allen Quest die es gibt min Level 40-45 erreichen können. Diesbezüglich kann ich aber erst was nach meinen dritten Run sagen, den diesen werde ich dann zu 100% abschließen und wirklich keine Quest auslassen.



dj_the_one schrieb:


> Dankeschön!
> 
> Also für alle die es schon durchhaben!
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ciri: Nein kommt nicht raus und wird auch nicht weiter erläuert, auch nicht was sie überhaupt gemacht hat -> Für mich eine Enträuschung
Avalac: Keine Ahnung, wahrscheinlich zurück in seine Heimat
Triss: Sie ist in Kovir wo sie als Advisor des Königs arbeitet
Romanze: Anscheinend hast du dich nicht für Triss oder Yennefer entschieden sonst wüsstest du zumindest was eine davon macht xD

Die Charaktere sind alle weg, du wirst keinen davon mehr finden, leider

Synchro: Nö und das in jedem Spiel^^ spiele zu 98% auf Englisch
Ende: Je nachdem was du gemacht hast, ist dein Ende kacke. Meins war es jedenfalls nicht


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Juni 2015)

dj_the_one schrieb:


> Dankeschön!
> 
> Also für alle die es schon durchhaben!
> 
> ...



Vorsicht! Extreme Spoiler zum Ende. Nur Lesen, wenn man das Spiel schon selbst durch hat... ;


Spoiler



Das ist ja gerade das Problem, das ich auch mit dem Ende habe. Ich kann ja verstehen, dass man offen lassen will, was mit Ciri in der Eiswüste passiert, aber es ist schon sehr enttäuschend, dass mit keiner Silbe erklärt wird, was mit Yennefer oder Triss geschieht, wie Emhyr reagiert, was mit Avallac'h passiert usw. Einerseits hat man bei CDPR groß getönt, dass es sich in Witcher 3 vor allem um Geralt persönliche Geschichte handeln würde, aber andererseits geht man im Epilog mit keiner Silbe darauf ein, was mit seinen Nächsten passiert ist, sondern nur, wer jetzt den Krieg gewonnen hat, was im ganzen Spiel vorher Geralt eigentlich keine Sekunde interessiert hat. Es wird auch nicht erwähnt, was mit der Loge der Zauberinnen oder Philippa passiert, obwohl sie in vorher in der Höhle ewig zuschmarrt, dass sie Yen an Emhyr Hof ersetzen will. Und in meinem Spiel fragt Yennfer Geralt vor dem Ende, ob er mit ihr weit vorgehen würde und er stimmt zu. Was aus all diesen Andeutungen bzw. Entwicklungen dann wirklich wird, wird im Ende/Epilog nicht erwähnt oder aufgegriffen. Es wird auch nicht erwähnt, ob der Tod von Radovid (wenn man sich dafür entschieden hat, da mitzumischen) jetzt zu einer Verbesserung der Lage der Zauberer und Anderlinge geführt hat, obwohl das ja eigentlich Geralts Motivation dafür war im Falle des Falles. Eigentlich wird zu keiner einzigen WICHTIGEN bzw. PERSÖNLICHEN Angelegenheit eine einzige Silbe im Epilog verloren, was schon immens enttäuschend und imo auch überhaupt nicht nachvollziehbar ist.

Also entweder spart man sich da Informationen für die Add-Ons auf und sagt bewusst nichts über Triss, Yennefer und Co. oder aber man hat den Epilog einfach ziemlich verbockt, fast schon auf ME3 Niveau. Zumal der spielerische Epilog Geralt ja zurück in die Sümpfe führt, wo man in der Schlussszene Geralt in Trauer sieht, bevor das Haus von Monstern überrannt wird. Irgendwie passt der Epilog überhaupt nicht ins Bild, auch nicht die Geschichte mit dem Werwolf am Ende.

Aber um auf deine Frage zu antworten, ich denke nicht, dass erklärt wird, was mit Ciri passiert ist. Zumindest war das bei mir nicht der Fall.

Das Weiterspielen nach dem Ende halte ich für völligen Quatsch, nachdem so getan wird, als hätte die Mainquest am Ende gar nicht stattgefunden. Einen größeren Immersionskiller gibts ja wohl kaum...






Shona schrieb:


> Auch halte ich damit fest das man mit der Hauptquest + den dazugehörigen Nebenquest gut Level 33-35 erreichen kann (hab zwei dazugehörigen Nebenquest vergessen zu machen :/) und somit müsste man mit allen Quest die es gibt min Level 40-45 erreichen können. Diesbezüglich kann ich aber erst was nach meinen dritten Run sagen, den diesen werde ich dann zu 100% abschließen und wirklich keine Quest auslassen.


Wie gesagt, ich habe ALLE Nebenquests und ALLE Contracts gemacht und die GANZE Welt erkundet und bin am Ende nach 111 Stunden bei Level 35 gelandet... 

Darfst dich gerne an unserer Spoilerdiskussion zum Ende beteiligen, mich interessiert sehr, was andere davon halten...


Edit: Da fällt mir gerade ein: weiß eigentlich jemand, in welchem Zusammenhang man den Vampir in seinem Sarg findet, der im letzten Gameplaytrailer vorkam (der mit dem "**** off")? Irgendwie ist der mir nicht begegnet, obwohl ich die ganze Welt nach Quests abgegrast habe...


----------



## Shona (3. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, ich habe ALLE Nebenquests und ALLE Contracts gemacht und die GANZE Welt erkundet und bin am Ende nach 111 Stunden bei Level 35 gelandet...


O.o Nach meinem ersten Run war ich nach 73h Level 34 und hab zwar einige Nebenquests gemacht aber da sind noch gut 50-60 offene. Wenn die nur noch ein Level geben, dann läuft da gehörig was schief.
Ich hab noch nichtmal alle Quest überhaupt angenommen oder war dort um auf das Notizbrett zu schauen.

Bezüglich dem Ende hab ich schon vor einigen Seiten was geschrieben, nach meinem ersten Run.

Aber mal was anderes bezüglich einer Person aus Witcher 2


Spoiler



Wer von euch hat Síle/Sheala de Tansarville ebenfalls nicht getötet?
Wie findet ihr es was CDPR mir ihr in Witcher 3 gemacht hat?

Bild aus dem Gefängnis in Oxenfurt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was ist passiert?
Sile/Sheala wurde gefangen genommen und gefoltert.  Ihre Wunden von ihrer Erfassung sind zu umfangreich und führen unweigerlich zu tode. Da sie so aber nicht sterben will muss man entscheiden ob man ihr einen gnädigen Tod gibt oder ob man es Yennefer überlässt.

Ich bin diesbezüglich wirklich sauer! Den ich hab sie mit absicht verschont und finde dies nun wirklich ******** von CDPR das man keine andere Wahl hat als sie zu töten und ihr absolut nicht helfen kann!



Edit:
Den Vampir findest du gar nicht, weil der gar nicht im Spiel ist


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> O.o Nach meinem ersten Run war ich nach 73h Level 34 und hab zwar einige Nebenquests gemacht aber da sind noch gut 50-60 offene. Wenn die nur noch ein Level geben, dann läuft da gehörig was schief.
> Ich hab noch nichtmal alle Quest überhaupt angenommen oder war dort um auf das Notizbrett zu schauen.


Naja, die meisten Contracts oder Nebenquests geben auch kaum EX-Punkte. Kein Vergleich zu den Hauptmissionen am Ende, wo ich innerhalb von 3-4 Stunden mal locker 4-5 Stufen aufgestiegen bin...

Nebenquest/Contract: je 25-200 EXP
Unterziel der Hauptquest (Ende): je 1000 EXP

Vielleicht hast du aber auch einfach noch ein paar mehr Monster getötet als ich, kann gut sein. Ich habe praktisch nie irgendwo "gefarmt" und nur die Gegner/Monster gekillt, die mir im Weg waren oder die einen Schatz bewacht haben.

Edit: Du hast noch *50-60* Nebenquests offen nach 73 Stunden Spielzeit? Echt jetzt? So viele Nebenquests gibts doch im ganzen Spiel nicht... 



> Bezüglich dem Ende hab ich schon vor einigen Seiten was geschrieben, nach meinem ersten Run.


Hast du vlt einen Link zum Post? Keine Lust alle 227 Seiten zu durchsuchen... 



> Aber mal was anderes bezüglich einer Person aus Witcher 2
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Also ich habe ihr den Gnadentod gewährt. Berührt hat mich das nicht so sehr, weil ich nie eine größere Bindung/Beziehung zu Sile aufgebaut hatte in TW2. Ich war eher überrascht davon, dass sie überhaupt vorkam in TW3. Mehr genervt hat mich in dem Zusammenhang, wie man noch schnell vor Ende Margarita und vor allem Fringilla eingeführt hat, mit denen Geralt kaum zwei Worte wechseln darf. Wirkt dann irgendwie schon sehr "konstruiert", wie man plötzlich auf diese mächtigen Damen trifft. Eigentlich bekommt nur Philippa mehr Aufmerksamkeit unter den Zauberinnen (abgesehen von Triss und Yennefer), da wäre imo deutlich mehr drin gewesen, als die Damen mehr oder weniger nur zu willfährigen Statisten zu machen...

Zurück zu Sile: ja, das war etwas "kurz" und dass man nicht mal den Versuch unternehmen kann, sie zu retten, ist auch seltsam, zumal Zauberinnen doch scheinbar heilende Kräfte haben. Aber es gibt so einige Passagen im Spiel, die imo nicht so ganz geglückt sind, da ist das noch eher eine derer, die mich persönlich weniger mitgenommen haben.





> Edit:
> Den Vampir findest du gar nicht, weil der gar nicht im Spiel ist


Das ist ja doof. Warum das denn???


----------



## Hansvonwurst (3. Juni 2015)

Eine Frage zum Vorkommen von TW2 Chars:


Spoiler



Was ist eig aus Saskia (gegeben sie lebt noch) und/oder Iorweth geworden? Die hab ich iwie nicht gefunden.
Saskia hatte ja durchaus eine politische und militärische Macht, sie konnte sich ja in Aedirn gegen das Königshaus durchsetzen und hat es ja auch geschafft Scoia'tael in ein Bündnis mit Menschen zu bringen. Je nach Entscheidung in TW2 müsste sie ja das Pontartal halten können und nach den Verfolgungen von Radovid müsste sie auch guten Zulauf bekommen.
Klar, die Scoia'tael haben traditionell auch mit Nilfgaard zusammengearbeitet, aber nur weil es ein Versprechen auf einen eigenen Staat gab. Momentan scheint ja Emyr aufs ganze zu gehen - keine Kompromisse.
Iorweth und generell die Scoia'tael sollten doch auch recht guten Zulauf bekommen, trotzdem kommen sie so gut wie gar nicht vor.


----------



## Aldrearic (3. Juni 2015)

Ich ging dann irgendwann weiter, nach 4 Tagen Spielzeit also rund 100 Stunden habe ich noch nicht einmal die Hälfte der Nebenquests durch. Am Ende angelangt bin ich auch noch nicht.



Spoiler



Ich habe die beiden nicht gesehen während dem Spielen.


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Juni 2015)

Hansvonwurst schrieb:


> Eine Frage zum Vorkommen von TW2 Chars:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Ich habe weder Saskia noch Iorweth gesehen, allerdings habe ich auch einen Roche-Spielstand aus TW2 importiert. Aedirn wird nur kurz am Rande mal erwähnt aber ohne Bezug zu Saskia.

Die Scoia'tael generell haben eigentlich überhaupt keinen Platz in Witcher 3. Es gibt genau eine(!) kleinere Nebenquest und einen(!) Contract, in denen sie überhaupt vorkommen, aber dann auch ohne irgendwelche bekannten Leute. Ansonsten stehen nur ein paar dumm im Wald rum rund um Novigrad...





Aldrearic schrieb:


> Ich ging dann irgendwann weiter, nach 4 Tagen Spielzeit also rund 100 Stunden habe ich noch nicht einmal die Hälfte der Nebenquests durch. Am Ende angelangt bin ich auch noch nicht.


Was macht ihr nur die ganze Zeit??? Ich hatte schon den Eindruck, dass ich in meinem 111 Stunden Completionist-Playthrough massiv Zeit vertrödelt habe, in dem ich einfach oft recht ziellos durch die Welt gestolpert bin oder mit dem Schiff auf dem Ozean rumgefahren bin...


----------



## Aldrearic (3. Juni 2015)

Ich schaue nicht einmal auf die Spielzeit oder auf die Quests. Ich schaue einfach und ab und zu hoile ich mir von den Tafeln die Quests. Meistens bin ich dann so oder so überlevelt, stört mich aber nicht sonderlich.
Wenn ich überall die Quests von den Tafeln nehmen würde, hätte ich duzende Quests die ich noch erledigen muss. Habe ich jetzt eigentlich so oder so noch. Ich laufe zu Fuss, oder nehme das Pferd.

Alles was ich kille, bleibt liegen, was ich wegwerfe, verschwindet nach 1-3 Spieltagen. Verwundert mich langsam.  Auch wenn ich 200 Stunden brauche, dann brauche ich halt so viel. 
Ist wie bei Skyrim. 1000 Spielstunden, die Hälfte gerade so erkundet.


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Juni 2015)

Naja, kann natürlich auch am Fast Travel liegen, das ich wann immer nutze, wenn es möglich ist. Durch die Gegend rumlaufen oder -reiten ist mir viel zu langweilig, wenn ich das entsprechende Gebiet schon erkundet habe.


----------



## Ranzen (3. Juni 2015)

Ich habe auch schon gute 80+ Stunden verbracht, und habe noch rund 60 ?. 
und bin immen noch in Novigrad, musste kurz na Skellige wegen Haupt quest 
bin aber wegen zu hohen lvl der Monster wieder weg gegangen.

mir macht es auch nichts aus zu Reiten, ist immer wieder interessant die Gegend zu beobachten.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Juni 2015)

Ranzen schrieb:


> mir macht es auch nichts aus zu Reiten, ist immer wieder interessant die Gegend zu beobachten.



Besonders in der Nacht, habe schon gesehen das Wölfe anfangen Rotwild zu jagen aber nie alleine, die Entwickler haben den Wölfen schon ein Hirn eingebaut genau sowie dem Wild. Ist aber auch schon mal passiert das neben einem Dorf 5 tote Wölfe gelegen sind, die Monster waren schuld.  Das doofe ist nur, die Dorfbewohner laufen manchmal einfach zu den Wölfen und schreien dann um Hilfe.  Die Dorfbewohner sollten noch etwas bearbeitet werden.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kann mich erinnern das ich mal einige redanische Wachen bei einer Unterhaltung gehört habe wo gesagt wurde das Saskia und ihre Backadge Schuld am Tot von König Henselt in Mahakam hätten, nun gut, ich weiß natürlich das es nicht Saskia war die Henselt getötet hat, sondern Vernon Roche, aber das können die beiden ja nicht wissen. 

Was die Eichhörnchen angeht, so wird gemunkelt das die im ersten Addon eine größere Rolle spielen sollen, bzw. man dort bekanntere Charaktere der Scoiatel treffen soll, vieleicht auch Iorweth?


----------



## Shona (3. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Edit: Du hast noch *50-60* Nebenquests offen nach 73 Stunden Spielzeit? Echt jetzt? So viele Nebenquests gibts doch im ganzen Spiel nicht...


Es gibt 75 Sidequest, von denen ~20 durch die Hauptquest freigeschaltet werden. Der Rest ist von den Tafeln (Witcheraufträge, usw,).
Dann gibt es noch die Abandoned Sides, Bandit Camps, Guarded Treasures, Hidden Treasure, Treasure Hunts (Cat, Bear, Griffin Rüstung) Monster Nests, Monster Dungeons, Person in Distress, Spoils of War & Smugglera Cache, nicht zu vergessen Places of Power geben auch XP

Wenn ich dann noch alle Aufrufezeichen dazuzähle komme ich auf weit über 200 Sidequests 
Wie gesagt ich meine alles und zwar wirklich alles was es zu machen gibt^^

Edit:
Was ich in 73h gemacht habe? Wenig Fast Travel^^ 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Hast du vlt einen Link zum Post? Keine Lust alle 227 Seiten zu durchsuchen...


Nope steht aber ohne Spoiler-Tag irgendwo xD



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Sile gehört ja quasi zu Witcher 2 wie Triss oder Philippa wie kann man da keine Beziehung aufbauen?^^
Das sie drin vorkommt wusste ich aber nicht wie und das war für mich wirklich ein Schlag in die Magengrube was sie mit ihr anstellen-

Margarita und Fringilla wundern mich eh, aber soviele von der Loge gibt es nicht mehr und die anderen einzuführen wäre noch blöder gewesen.

Gründer der Loge:


 Philippa Eilhart 
Margarita Laux-Antille 
Triss Merigold 
Keira Metz (Tod oder mit Lambert unterwegs) 
Sabrina Glevissig (Tod) 
Sile/Sheala de Tancarville (Tod) 
Francesca Findabair 
 Assire var Anahid (Tod) 

Spätere Mitglieder:


Fringilla Vigo (invited by Assire var Anahid) 
Ida Emean aep Sivney (invited by Francesca Findabair) 
Yennefer of Vengerberg (invited by Francesca Findabair) 
Cirilla of Cintra (present only during one meeting)


----------



## Kinguin (3. Juni 2015)

Habe in TW3 gut 60h+ verbracht,habe aber auch noch nicht alles durch - muss aber sagen,bin eher an einem 2.Durchgang interessiert.


----------



## jamie (3. Juni 2015)

Hurra, ich habe endlich die Triss-Gwint-Karte. jetzt kann ich in Frieden sterben.


----------



## Scholdarr (4. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Es gibt 75 Sidequest, von denen ~20 durch die Hauptquest freigeschaltet werden. Der Rest ist von den Tafeln (Witcheraufträge, usw,).
> Dann gibt es noch die Abandoned Sides, Bandit Camps, Guarded Treasures, Hidden Treasure, Treasure Hunts (Cat, Bear, Griffin Rüstung) Monster Nests, Monster Dungeons, Person in Distress, Spoils of War & Smugglera Cache, nicht zu vergessen Places of Power geben auch XP
> 
> Wenn ich dann noch alle Aufrufezeichen dazuzähle komme ich auf weit über 200 Sidequests
> Wie gesagt ich meine alles und zwar wirklich alles was es zu machen gibt^^


Ok, wenn man es so zählt. Ich verstehe unter Nebenquests nur diejenigen, die auch im Questjournal als solche aufgeführt sind. Contracts von den Tafeln haben da noch mal eine eigene Kategorie.

Guarded Treasures, Abandoned Camps, Smugler Caches usw. sind für mich keine Quests, ja nicht mal Aufgaben. Das sind einfach kleine "Gimmicks", die die Welt so zu bieten hat. Deswegen war ich auch etwas überrascht bezüglich der Anzahl. 



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Dass sie in TW2 vorkommt, muss ja noch lange nicht heißen, dass ich als Spieler eine besondere Beziehung mit diesem Charakter aufbaue. Zumal es bei mir jeder reine Spielcharakter ziemlich schwer hat. Als intensiver Kenner und Die-Hard Fan der Bücher liegen mir andere Charaktere da deutlich mehr am Herzen. Daher sind für mich persönlich z.B. auch Margarita oder Fringilla auch deutlich wichtiger, weil beide mehr Raum in den Büchern haben und in einer deutlich näheren Beziehung zu den Hauptcharakteren sind (Margarita zu Yen/Ciri und Fringilla zu Geralt). Von Philippa habe ich ja gar nicht gesprochen, ging nur um Sile. Dass Philippa wichtig ist, ist klar. Aber sie bekommt ja auch gegen Ende des Spiels zumindest eine anständige Bühne zum Wirken (Ermordung von Radovid und die Erforschung der Höhle auf Skellige mit Geralt). Über Triss brauchen wir gar nicht erst zu reden. 

Und klar kenne ich die Mitglieder der Loge. Mein Kritik zielt nicht darauf ab, dass noch mehr Zauberinnen eingeführt hätten werden sollen, sondern dass man denen, die man einführt, mehr Charakter bzw. mehr Tiefe hätte verleihen könnn. Fringilla und Margarita sind schwerlich mehr als reine Staffage für den Endkampf ohne persönliche Motive, die irgendwo für das Spiel von Belang sind. Das finde ich schade, zumal Zauberinnen ja eigentlich immer Motive haben. Und speziell mit Fringilla hat Geralt ja eine ganz eigene Geschichte, die im Spiel nur in einem Nebensatz erwähnt wird. Da hat man Keira Metz ja VIEL mehr Spielraum zur Entfaltung gegeben. Auch andere Nebencharaktere haben mehr Tiefgang in TW3, selbst Letho, wenn er in TW2 überlebt hat...

Daher ist ja auch der Epilog so enttäuschend. Was passiert denn mit Yennefer, Triss, Philippa, Margarita oder Fringilla? Wie sieht die Zukunft der Loge aus? Geht Yennefer wirklich fort, mit Geralt oder ohne? Bleibt Triss in der Loge oder geht sie vlt. zurück nach Kovir? Wird Philippa Beraterin von Emhyr? Wie geht Yennefer mit Ciris Entscheidung um? Kann sie Geralt verzeihen? Wie geht die Loge und Philippa damit um? Wie geht Emhyr damit um? Und warum zur Hölle lebt Geralt überhaupt noch, nachdem Ciri wieder verschwunden ist und er sie nicht lebendig an Emhyr übergeben hat? Werden Zauberer im neuen Nilfgaarder Reich jetzt nicht mehr verfolgt? Wie ist der Status der Hexer in Nilfgaard? Was wird auch Kaer Morhen? Wie geht es den Anderlingen jetzt? usw usw usw

So viele offene Fragen und Witcher 3 hat keine einzige Antwort...echt traurig. Über 100 Stunden großartiges Spielerlebnis mit fantastischem Storytelling und dann so ein lausiger Abspann, der keine 3 Minuten dauert... 

Dafür weiß ich jetzt, dass Nilfgaard den Krieg mit dem Norden gewonnen hat und Cerys gut in Skellige herrscht (wobei der Bürgerkrieg, den man extra vorher noch schnell inszeniert hat,  plötzlich gar nicht mehr erwähnt wird, ebenso wenig die anstehende Nilfgaarder Invasion der Inseln). 

Toll, ganz toll. DAS sind natürlich die Informationen, die den Spieler (und Geralt) wirklich interessieren. Warum auch über persönliche Beziehungen reden und die Leute, die Geralt nahe stehen, wenn man auch einen Abspann über die politische Lage machen kann...


----------



## Kinguin (4. Juni 2015)

Kurze Frage,wie fandet ihr eigentlich euer Ende?
Als Fan der Romane bin ich persönlich nicht zufrieden,vielleicht liegt es aber auch an meinem Erwartungsgehalt.



Spoiler



die Geschichte sollte mit einem großen Knall enden,es sollte Geralts Geschichte zu Ende bringen,aber irgendwie erfahren am Ende nicht großartig ,was mit den anderen Charakteren passiert ,auch nichts von Ciri wirklich,die ja mit Geralt zu den Protagonisten zählt.
Zudem habe ich keine Motivation,auch wenn noch paar Nebenquests anstehen ,das Spiel weiterzuspielen,immerhin ist am Ende niemand mehr da,irgendwie fühlt sich das nicht richtig,vielleicht geht es aber auch nur mir so...oder hebt man sich das alles für Addons auf? 
Ich denke ich werde irgendwann einen 2.Durchgang wagen


----------



## Scholdarr (4. Juni 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Kurze Frage,wie fandet ihr eigentlich euer Ende?
> Also müsst nicht sagen,was ihr für ein Ende hattet,nur wie ihr es fandet - würde mich interessieren. ^^
> Als Fan der Romane bin ich persönlich nicht zufrieden,vielleicht liegt es aber auch an meinem Erwartungsgehalt.
> 
> ...



Lies mal einen Post über dir. 

Kurzfassung: Das Ende ist miserabel bzw. sehr enttäuschend. Nicht das spielerische Ende an sich, sondern eher der Abspann bzw. Epilog.



Spoiler



In meinem Ende wird Geralts eigene Geschichte eigentlich schon "sinnvoll" zu Ende gebracht und ich bin mit dem Ende an sich auch durchaus zufrieden. Nur werden eben viel zu viele Fragen offen gelassen, vor allem bezüglich all der anderen wichtigen Charaktere. Das ist einfach schwach. Schon ein Baldurs Gate 2 von anno dazumal hat für jedes einzelne Partymitglied einen extra Abspann gebracht, das einen mit einem befriedigten Lächeln (oder auch einem weinenden Auge) zurück gelassen hat...



Edit: Mit Sapkowski kann CDPR vom Storytelling aber eh nicht mithalten, selbst wenn das für ein Videospiel herausragend ist. Vergleicht man das, steht man auf von Anfang an auf verlorenem Boden, schon alleine wegen dem Medium, und natürlich auch, weil Sapkowski einer der besten Fantasyautoren unserer Zeit ist.


----------



## Shona (4. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Öhm hast du ein anderes Spiel gespiel als ich? Klar nicht alles wird gesagt aber einiges was du hier wissen willst schon 
Hast wohl in den Zwischenenden nicht aufgepasst xD



Spoiler



*Triss:* Sie ist in Kovir wo sie als Advisor des Königs arbeitet (Entweder mit Geralt oder ohne, je nachdem wie man sich entschieden hat.)
*Yennefer:* Bleibt im Norden wenn man sich gegen sie entschieden hat (oder für keine der beiden) und wenn man sich für sie entschieden hat "If you successfully romanced Yennefer, the pair of them retire from the  affairs of the world at last. They live happily ever after and almost  never get out of bed till noon. Baths are involved."


*Philippa, Margarita oder Fringilla:* Keine Ahnung, vielleicht wird es in einem der großen DLC's aufgelöst
*Wie geht Emhyr damit um & **Warum zur Hölle lebt Geralt überhaupt noch,  nachdem Ciri wieder verschwunden ist und er sie nicht lebendig an Emhyr  übergeben hat*: Je nachdem wie du dich entschieden hast

1. If Nilfgaard rules the North, Emhyr turns his attention to dissent at home, wiping out the traitors with extreme prejudice. - Kurz: er zieht sich zurück und kümmert sich um andere Belange
2. If Radovid or Dijikstra rule the North, Emhyr’s subjects rise in fury and murder him

*Werden Zauberer im neuen Nilfgaarder Reich jetzt nicht mehr verfolgt*: Je nachdem wie du dich entschieden hast

-* Radovid rules Novigrad and Velen*: If you ignore the *Assassin* questline completely,  Radovid wins the north from Nilfgaard. He immediately begins  slaughtering magic users and non-humans. The man’s as mad as a ferret.  Poor show.*
- Dijkstra rules Novigrad and Velen*: If you side with Dijkstra at the end of *Reason of State*, having completed the *Assassin* questline, the former spymaster rules the North through fear and a loss of liberty – but industry prospers.*
- Nilfgaard rules but Temeria is restored*: If you side with Vernon Roche and Ves at the end of *Reason of State*, having completed the *Assassin* questline, Temeria is restored a degree of sovereignty and the war concludes in peace and prosperity.

*Was wird auch Kaer Morhen:* Da keiner mehr dort lebt wird es wohl verfallen oder Geralt schaut ab und zu nach dem rechten


Quelle: The Witcher 3: How to get the best ending | VG247


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Lies mal einen Post über dir.
> 
> Kurzfassung: Das Ende ist miserabel. Nicht das spielerische Ende an sich, sondern eher der Abspann bzw. Epilog.
> 
> ...



Du beschreibst es eigentlich zimlich gut, man kann eigentlich in dem Punkt nur hoffen das sie sich der Sache in einer EE nochmal annehmen und es informativer gestalten.


----------



## Scholdarr (4. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Öhm hast du ein anderes Spiel gespiel als ich? Klar nicht alles wird gesagt aber einiges was du hier wissen willst schon
> Hast wohl in den Zwischenenden nicht aufgepasst xD


Guter Witz... 



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *Triss:* Sie ist in Kovir wo sie als Advisor des Königs arbeitet (Entweder mit Geralt oder ohne, je nachdem wie man sich entschieden hat.)





Spoiler



Triss ist in Kovir, kehrt aber für den Endkampf zurück. Danach wird sie in meinem Ende mit keiner Silbe mehr erwähnt...





> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *Yennefer:* Bleibt im Norden wenn man sich gegen sie entschieden hat (oder für keine der beiden) und wenn man sich für sie entschieden hat "If you successfully romanced Yennefer, the pair of them retire from the  affairs of the world at last. They live happily ever after and almost  never get out of bed till noon. Baths are involved."





Spoiler



In meinem Spiel sind Yennefer und Geralt ein Paar und Yen fragt Geralt vor dem Endkampf, ob er mit ihr mitgehen würde, wenn sie die nördlichen Königreiche verlässt. Er stimmt zu. Dann gehen Yennerfer und Geralt zum Turm um Ciri vor Avallac'h zu retten. Yennefer öffnen den Schutzmantel für Geralt und Geralt sagt zu ihr, dass er Ciri zurückholen wird. Danach wird Yennefer mit keinem Wort mehr erwähnt.

Vielmehr kehrt Geralt im spielerischen Epilog in den Crookbag Bog zurück um die letzte Crone zu töten. Im letzten Take sieht man wie das Haus in den Sümpfen, in dem er mit Vesemirs Halskette in den Händen um Ciri trauert, von Monstern langsam überrannt wird. Den Rest kann man sich denken.

Happily ever after? Wohl kaum. Gerade der spielerische Epilog hier wirft doch die Frage nach Yennefer auf (oder Triss, je nachem)...






> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Das stimmt, aber das beantwortet die Frage nicht. Emhyr ist mit Geralt auf Undvik am Ende. Geralt kommt ohne Ciri zurück, weil er sie in den ewigen Frost hat ziehen lassen (bei mir). Und Emhyr sagt einfach "tschüss, Geralt" und geht wieder? Sorry, aber das ist wirklich sEEEEEEEhr unglaubwürdig...





> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Das ist mein Ende. Darin wird mit keinem Wort erwähnt, was jetzt mit Zauberern ist...





> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *Was wird auch Kaer Morhen:* Da keiner mehr dort lebt wird es wohl verfallen oder Geralt schaut ab und zu nach dem rechten





Spoiler



Klar, hätte man aber gerne noch mal aufgreifen können am großen Abschluss der Saga. Zumal ja auch mit keinem Wort erwähnt wird, wie es mit den Hexern unter Nilfgaarder Herrschaft im ganzen Norden weiter geht.



Also entweder ist mein Ende irgendwie verbuggt 



Spoiler



gerade weil auch Yen und Triss bei mir mit keiner Silbe im Abspann erwähnt werden


 oder ich hab einfah eine Kombination erwischt, die von CDPR mangelhaft zusammengestellt wurde... 


Edit: Sorry für die vielen Spoilertags... 

Edit 2: Noch mal zum Ende (dieses Mal zum spielerischen Ende, nicht zum Abspann) und zur Story an sich:


Spoiler



Wie in Mass Effect 3 geschieht auch in Witcher 3 am Ende plötzlich ein deus ex machina Moment. Plötzlich, nachdem Eredin tot ist, entscheidet sich Ciri die Welt zu retten und Avallac'h kann so mir nichts, dir nichts ein Portal zwischen den Welten öffnen, obwohl vorher eindeutig gesagt wurde, dass Ciri ihre Fähigkeiten noch nicht mal im Ansatz gemeistert hat und es null Vorgeschichte dazu gibt. Das hängt natürlich damit zusammen, dass Eredin ein furchtbar schlecht geschriebener Antagonist ist, der eigentlich eine Schande darstellt vor dem Hintergrund, dass die restlichen Charaktere viel tiefschichtiger sind. Eredin ist einfach der verrückte, böse Typ, der keinerlei Raum zur Entfaltung einer eigenen Persönlichkeit oder realen Motivation hat. Vielmehr ist er der böse Fuchs, während der Avallac'h der durchtriebene Sperber ist, der sich plötzlich am Ende doch noch als guter Kerl herausstellt, obwohl Ciri in den Büchen eindeutig vor ihm gewarnt wird durch die Einhörner, die im Spiel gar nicht vorkommen, aber für die Welt an sich im Zusammenhang mit der Wilden Jagd eine immense Bedeutung haben (weil sie auch Dimensionssprünge beherrschen und die natürlichen Gegenspieler in der Welt der Aen Elle sind, die Ciri über die menschenfeindlichen Motive der Aen Elle aufgeklärt haben). Auf alle Fälle bringen sich die Schreiber mit dem schlecht geschriebenen und eindimensionalen Eredin in eine verzwickte Lage für das Ende. Böser Typ tot, aber was dann? Wie kann man das irgendwie zu einem halbwegs sinnvollen Ende bringen? Also wird schnell ein deus ex machina Moment eingeführt, ganz analog zu Mass Effect 3. Dort hat sich die ganze Welt darüber beschwert, während es in Witcher 3 einfach so hingenommen wird. Übrigens ist auch der (ursprüngliche) Abspann in ME3 ähnlich mangelhaft und kurz wie der in Witcher 3, was für das Ende einer hoch emotionalen und langen Triologie einfach unfassbar mangelhaft ist imo und wofür es auch keinen Grund gibt.

Überhaupt hat die Mainstory in Witcher 3 einige inhaltliche (Logik-)Mängel. Highlight des Spiels sind da eher die Nebenquests, die in sich geschlossene, gut erzählte Geschichten sind. Bei der Hauptquest will man sich auf Sapkowski-Niveau heben, schafft es aber nicht, einerseits, weil einem die Mittel des geschriebenen Wortes (und möglicherweise der Skill) fehlen, andererseits, weil man natürlich durch das Gameplay limitiert ist, das eine gewisse "Struktur" erzwingt ("von Bosskampf zu Bosskampf"). So ist z.B. auch der Kampf gegen Imlerith völlig aus der Luft gegriffen, wie auch der ganze Hexensabbath. Warum sollten die Crones einem General der Wilden Jagd einladen? Was will er dort? Was haben die Crones davon? Wie kennen die sich überhaupt? Warum ist Imlerith völlig alleine ohne Leibgarde usw? Zumal wenn es eine Falle sein soll. Imlerith existiert an dieser Stelle vielmehr nur als Gelegenheit für einen Bosskampf alter Schule, auch wenn das storytechnisch wenig Sinn macht.

Auch die Geschichte mit dem Sunstone macht wenig Sinn. Da ging den Schreibern wohl auch die Ideen aus. Zumal es auch völlig unnötig ist. Eredin will Ciri doch so oder so fangen. Avallac'h hätte ihn einfach informieren können, wo sich Ciri aufhält.

Vielleicht hätte man die Hauptstory auch wirklich mit dem Kampf um Kaer Morhen enden lassen sollen. Wobei auch die Hinführung zu diesem Kampf schmerzlich an Schema F aus neueren Biowarespielen erinnert hat. "Versammle deine Freunde für den finalen Endkampf"!, als ob es direkt aus Mass Effect oder Dragon Age geklaut worden wäre, aber das nur am Rande. Vom Ende und der Suspense her war das eine saubere Inszenierung, mit dem emotionalen Tod einer beliebten Figur. Dahinter noch einen ordentlichen Epilog packen, die Szene noch etwas erweitern um einen Kampf mit Eredin und etwas davon, was danach noch kommt, davor packen, und es wäre imho ein viel besseres Ende gewesen, an einem Ort, der ikonisch für The Witcher ist (anstatt auf so einer Insel im Nirgendwo)...

Witcher 3 lebt eindeutig von seiner lebendigen und glaubwürdigen Spielwelt, einzelnen "magischen Momenten" und vielen gut gemachten Nebenquests. Die Hauptquest ist vor allem im letzten Drittel so eher "naja", eigentlich seit dem Zeitpunkt, wo Geralt Ciri endlich findet. Ab da nimmt die Logik rapide ab und die Not der Schreiber offensichtlich dramatisch zu. Das gipfelt dann in diesem deus ex machina Ende (mit dem ich aber noch leben könnte) und dem mangelhaften Abspann, der es nicht mal schafft, wichtige Charaktere wie Yen oder Triss gebührend zu "verabschieden". Für ein Ende einer grandiosen Triologie gehört sich das imo einfach nicht, dass man am Ende so kurz abgespeist wird...

Naja, viel geschrieben. Aber das musste einfach mal raus, sorry. Könnte wahrscheinlich ein halbes Buch dazu schreiben...


----------



## Shona (4. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Guter Witz...


Nein wie gesagt gibt es auch Zwischenenden. 




Scholdarr schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Triss ist in Kovir, kehrt aber für den Endkampf zurück. Danach wird sie in meinem Ende mit keiner Silbe mehr erwähnt...





Spoiler



Nur dann wenn du mit ihr Schluss machst ansonsten ist sie in Novigrad. Deshalb weiss ich was sie macht, weil ich mich für Triss entschieden hab. Da Triss aber bei dir schon in Kovir ist/war weiss du doch zumindest wo sie ist.






Scholdarr schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Wie sie wird nicht mehr erwähnt?
Wurde bei dir am Ende gesgat das Geralt alleine rumzieht? Hast du dieThreesome Quest bekommen in der sich Triss und Yen an dir Rächen?

Diese:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZK4_O7QJ55Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.








Scholdarr schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Das stimmt, aber das beantwortet die Frage nicht. Emhyr ist mit Geralt auf Undvik am Ende. Geralt kommt ohne Ciri zurück, weil er sie in den ewigen Frost hat ziehen lassen (bei mir). Und Emhyr sagt einfach "tschüss, Geralt" und geht wieder? Sorry, aber das ist wirklich sEEEEEEEhr unglaubwürdig...





Spoiler



Du kannst Ciri nicht davon abhalten den Turm zu betreten.
Im Epilog/Ende sollte dann gesagt werden wer den Krieg gewonnen hat und dort wird Emhyr definitiv erwähnt.






Scholdarr schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Das ist mein Ende. Darin wird mit keinem Wort erwähnt, was jetzt mit Zauberern ist...





Spoiler



Ebenfalls ein Zwischenende, wenn du die Quest The ruler of the North gemacht hast solltest du gesehen haben was passiert





Scholdarr schrieb:


> Also entweder ist mein Ende irgendwie verbuggt
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Nicht verbuggt sondern das sind nunmal deine Entscheidungen gewesen und du hast die Zwischenenden nicht verstanden oder übersprungen



So also mich würde mal interessieren welches Enden du hast. Schau dir also mal das Video an, da sind alle Zwischenenden und End Variationen drin.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-MJXAyNNXaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Also bitte mit der Nummer mal ausfüllen, können auch alle anderen machen die das Spiel schon durch haben, da kann man sich dann eher vorstellen was ihr entschieden habt. 

*Epilog / Ende*

Ruler of Novigrad and Velen Ending:
Emperor Emhyr Ending:
Ruler of Skellige Ending:
Ciri Ending:
Geralt Ending:

*Charakter Enden / Zwischenenden*

Bloody Baron Ending:
Sara the Godling Ending:
Keira Metz Ending:
Whoreson Junior Ending:
The Mages Ending :




--------------

*Mein Ende nach dem zweiten Run*

Ruler of Novigrad and Velen Ending: 3
Emperor Emhyr Ending: 1
Ruler of Skellige Ending: 3
Ciri Ending: 1
Geralt Ending: 3

*Charakter Enden / Zwischenenden*

Bloody Baron Ending: 1
Sara the Godling Ending: 1
Keira Metz Ending: 1
Whoreson Junior Ending: 1
The Mages Ending : 1


----------



## TammerID (4. Juni 2015)

Alter Verwalter. Channel Overflow bei den ganzen Spoiler.
Diese Angst einen anzuklicken


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> ...



Ich habe ja ehr die Vermutung das es dem Umstand geschuldet ist das CDP am Ende doch die Zeit ausgegangen ist das Ganze Konstrukt der Story zu einem würdigeren Ende zu führen. Man darf einfach nicht unterschätzen wie enorm aufwändig es ist eine so große Welt so glaubhaft umzusetzen wie es bei TW3 der Fall ist, auch einer der Gründe warum sich bis heute keiner an sowas, in dem Umfang, versucht hat und open world Siele jeglicher Art immer künstlich wirken. Man merkt einfach das spätestens ab dem 2/3 der Geschichte die Zeit fehlte es besser auszuarbeiten und man die Geschichte, die ja in Ansätzen den Eindruck macht das sie doch noch deutlich komplexer / umfangreicher werden sollte aprupt zum Ende gebracht werden musste und zwar so aprupt das es halt irgendwo nicht mehr recht schlüssig wirken will, den das man es auch deutlich besser kann hat hat man ja in TW1 und TW2 eigentlich gezeigt.

Übrigens merkt man auch bei Nebenquests und gestalterischen Aspekten des Spiels das am Ende doch nicht mehr die Zeit da war um alles einzubauen was man ursprünglich mal wollte und das die Qualität der Gestaltung ein ein paar Stellen wirklich stark abweicht vom ansonsten hohen Niveau.
Zum Beispiel die Tempelinsel in Novigrad, sobald man über die Brücke kommt und um die erste Kurve geht nimmt die Qualität der Gestaltung schlagartig ab und erweckt den Eindruck als wen man dort nicht mehr zu einer finalen Gestaltung des Spiels gekommen wäre, sondern nur grob die Vorgaben gemacht hat.

Oder wo sind die Quests von denen gesagt wurde das sie die Dörfer untereinander beeinflussen sollen? Es gab da mal diese beispielhafte Quest, die genannt wurde, das Geralt in ein Dorf kommt und ein Monster erlegen soll und wo sich dann rausstellt das dieses Monster für das Nachbardorf heilig ist und das Dorf beschützt. Tötet Geralt das Monster nun und kommt später in das andere Dorf sieht er wie Banditen das Dorf geplündert haben und alle Bewohner vertrieben, oder getötet haben. Diese starke Beeinflussung der Spielwelt durch Quests scheint es auch nicht mehr ins Spiel geschaft zu haben.

Oder es gibt auch immer wieder Stellen / Locations in Velen wo du eindeutig merkst das eigentlich irgendwas sein muss, irgendwas angedacht war, es aber wohl nicht mehr ins fertige Spiel geschaft hat.
Bin da zum Beispiel in einem Wald auf eine Art Hain gestoßen, im Hain waren 2 große steinerne Fackeln. Mit den Hexersinnen konnte sah man das diese rot hervorgehoben wurden, also für irgendeine Art wichtige Interaktion gedacht sind. Hab die Fakeln dann entzündet, aber passiert ist nichts.
Oder bei Novigrad im Umland gibt es am äußersten Rand eine gemütlich eingerichtete Hütte, idilisch auf einen Hügelkam gelegen, völlig abgeschieden und friedlich, schön eingerichtet, aber niemand der diese Hütte bewohnt.

Man könnte die Liste noch eine ganze Weile weiter führen, aber ich denke man merkt worauf ich hinaus will, trotz 2 Verschiebungen hat man sich einfach stark mit dem Umfang den dieses Projekt angenommen hat übernommen, das merkt man zwar nicht zwingend extrem negativ im normalen Spielfluss, wird bei genauerer Betrachtung und Erkundung und spätestens im Rahmen der Hauptquest doch offensichtlich. Dem Spiel fehlt für den inhaltlichen Feinschliff, um rundrum die gleiche hohe Qualität zu bieten, die man über weite Strecken geschaft hat, sicher nochmal 1 Jahr Entwicklung. Allerdings bin ich mir auch zimlich sicher das dass erste Addon nicht ohne Grund in Velen spielen wird, ich gehe sogar inzwischen stark davon aus das man damit noch Dinge ins Spiel integrieren wird die es einfach nicht mehr in die Releaseversion geschaft haben, aber halt auch nicht für die prinzipielle Story entscheidend waren. So würde es mich zum Beispiel nicht wundern wen Dörfer und Locations wie Lurtch, Ursten, Frischlow, Devils Pit, Drudge und andere, die jetzt den Eindruck reiner Statistenlocations machen im ersten Addon plötzlich auch spielerisch eine Relevanz bekommen, oder das auch der ominöse Hain mit seinen 2 Fakeln eine Bedeutung bekommt. 

Im Grunde heißt es also abwarten und nochmal schauen wie es inhaltlich im Oktober bei TW3 aussieht und ob CDP nach dem 2ten Addon noch an einer Enhanced Edition arbeiten wird, wie es bisher der Fall war, die neben Addon 1 nochmal diverse Schnitzer beseitigt.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. Juni 2015)

Habe gestern einen Bug entdeckt wenn man das Vieh an der Stelle siehe Bilder über Wasser mit einem Pfeil trifft muss man es nicht mehr besiegen allerdings bekommt man dann auch keine Beute von dem Vieh

Bin jetzt fast 21 und zum 1. mal auf Skellige. Aber es gibt auch noch ein paar ? habe noch nicht alles erledigt und auch noch Missionen Offen aber die meisten sind davon über meinem Level


----------



## Shona (4. Juni 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Habe gestern einen Bug entdeckt wenn man das Vieh an der Stelle siehe Bilder über Wasser mit einem Pfeil trifft muss man es nicht mehr besiegen allerdings bekommt man dann auch keine Beute von dem Vieh


Bist du auch getaucht? Weil der Loot landet, wenn die Monster im Wasser/über Wasser welchen droppen, dann auf dem Meeresboden. Es ist aber eher selter das die Monster im Wasser/über Wasser etwas droppen wenn man sie killt.


----------



## Tomek92 (4. Juni 2015)

Weiß jemand , wo eigentlich die Leute die man nach Kaer Morhen schickt eigentlich sind ? Bin bis jetzt noch niemanden begegnet, den ich dorthin geschickt hatte.


----------



## Iconoclast (4. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Oder wo sind die Quests von denen gesagt wurde das sie die Dörfer untereinander beeinflussen sollen? Es gab da mal diese beispielhafte Quest, die genannt wurde, das Geralt in ein Dorf kommt und ein Monster erlegen soll und wo sich dann rausstellt das dieses Monster für das Nachbardorf heilig ist und das Dorf beschützt. Tötet Geralt das Monster nun und kommt später in das andere Dorf sieht er wie Banditen das Dorf geplündert haben und alle Bewohner vertrieben, oder getötet haben. Diese starke Beeinflussung der Spielwelt durch Quests scheint es auch nicht mehr ins Spiel geschaft zu haben.



Doch, sowas gibt es. Bin zwar noch lange nicht mit dem Spiel durch, aber die Quest habe ich gestern gemacht. Dachte die ganze Zeit über das Richtige zu tun und es endete dann alles in einem Blutbad. 

Ich weiß gar nicht, wie hier einige nach 70 Stunden schon durch sein können und gar schon einen zweiten Durchgang gemacht haben.  Ich bin bei guten 90 Stunden Spielzeit und habe noch so viel vor mir. Zwischendurch mal ein paar Fragezeichen machen, dann Nebenquests, Schatzsuchen, Monsteraufträge, dann mal wieder eine Storyquest, interessant aussehnde Gebiete erkunden. Da kommt man doch beim Genießen niemals in 70 Stunden durch. Bin zur Zeit in Skellige aber selbst in Velen fehlt mir noch fast der ganze Westen und unten rechts dieses Lager da.


----------



## Kinguin (4. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Lies mal einen Post über dir.
> Kurzfassung: Das Ende ist miserabel bzw. sehr enttäuschend. Nicht das spielerische Ende an sich, sondern eher der Abspann bzw. Epilog.
> 
> 
> ...



Mist ich hätte die Beiträge vorher lesen müssen ^^
Ja also ich fand TW1+TW2 aber insgesamt besser von der Story her als TW3,die Mainstory ist schon gut,und mit paar schönen Momenten,aber das Ende (aber auch einige andere Entwicklungen kurz vor dem Epilog) ist einfach nicht so zufrieden stellend,hier hat man seine Arbeit vernachlässigt oder es kommt wie gesagt bei den Addons was Interessantes auf uns zu.
Aber du hast schon recht,war klar,dass CDP von der Handlung her nicht an die Romane rankommt.

@ Iconoclast 
man muss auch nicht jede Aufgabe machen,um das Spiel durchzuhaben,und wenn du zudem die Mainstory durch hast,wirst du vielleicht (oder wahrscheinlich) verstehen,wieso man lieber einen 2.Durchgang in Erwägung zieht.


----------



## Shona (4. Juni 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, wie hier einige nach 70 Stunden schon durch sein können und gar schon einen zweiten Durchgang gemacht haben.  Ich bin bei guten 90 Stunden Spielzeit und habe noch so viel vor mir. Zwischendurch mal ein paar Fragezeichen machen, dann Nebenquests, Schatzsuchen, Monsteraufträge, dann mal wieder eine Storyquest, interessant aussehnde Gebiete erkunden. Da kommt man doch beim Genießen niemals in 70 Stunden durch. Bin zur Zeit in Skellige aber selbst in Velen fehlt mir noch fast der ganze Westen und unten rechts dieses Lager da.


Sobald du einen Punkt erreichst willst du es einfach zu Ende spielen und mein zweiter Run war nur ein Test wie lange man alleine nur für die Mainquest braucht.
Viele haben aber auch dann am Ende gemerkt das sie wie ich überlevelt waren, den max Level das man haben sollte ist 28-32 alles darüber ist zu einfach.

Wenn du das erste mal in Skellige bist müsstest du Level 16-20 sein, würdest du nun die Mainquest straight duchziehen hättest du am Ende Level 30-34 wenn nicht sogar höher.
Ich hab alleine im Kampf auf Kaer Morher 5 Level bekommen, also von 23 auf 28 und Level 28 ist das min. Level für den Endkampf des Spiels.



Kinguin schrieb:


> Aber du hast schon recht,war klar,dass CDP von der Handlung her nicht an die Romane rankommt.


Wieso sollten sie auch?
Die Spiele haben nichts mit den Romanen zu tun, zumindest nicht mit denen die schon übersetzt wurden, das hab ich aber glaube ich schonmal geschrieben.
Ob sie sich an die Nachfolgenden gehalten haben oder daran orientier weiss man nicht.

Zumindest sind vom Letzten Buch bis zu Witcher 3 ganze 5 Jahre und 9 Monate dazwischen und in so einer Zeit kann viel passieren...Wenn ihr 5 Jahre zurückdenkt sieht auch alles anders aus als es jetzt ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Juni 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Doch, sowas gibt es. Bin zwar noch lange nicht mit dem Spiel durch, aber die Quest habe ich gestern gemacht. Dachte die ganze Zeit über das Richtige zu tun und es endete dann alles in einem Blutbad.



Ja gibt es 1-2 mal im Rahmen der Hauptquest.



Spoiler



Mit dem Geist im Baum im Rahmen der Quest mit den Muhmen zum Beispiel.



Aber ansonsten fehlt es nahezu komplett, Die Quests im Zusammenhang mit den Dörfern beschränken sich auf einfache Hexeraufträge die keinen, bis wirklich minimalen, Einfluss auf die Umwelt haben.


----------



## turbosnake (4. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Zumindest sind vom Letzten Buch bis zu Witcher 3 ganze 5 Jahre und 9 Monate dazwischen und in so einer Zeit kann viel passieren...Wenn ihr 5 Jahre zurückdenkt sieht auch alles anders aus als es jetzt ist.


Wenn man den Abstand mit denen der GoT Bücher vergleicht wirkt eher sehr gering.



> _Aber du hast schon recht,war klar,dass CDP von der Handlung her nicht an die Romane rankommt._


Schafft auch kaum ein Spiel.


----------



## Scholdarr (4. Juni 2015)

Findet eigentlich noch jemand diese Aufgaben dämlich, wo man verlassene Dörfer von Monstern/Banditen säubern soll, damit die Einwohner zurückkommen?

Das ist so unglaublich "gamey" (ganz in der Tradition eines Ubisoft Spiels...) und passt imo irgendwie überhaupt nicht zum Rest der Spielwelt. Vor allem weil im Vorfeld dieses Feature als deutlich umfangreicher bzw. komplexer beschrieben wurde "als Repopulation der Wildnis" usw., während es am Ende praktisch völlig belanglos war.




Shona schrieb:


> Wieso sollten sie auch?
> Die Spiele haben nichts mit den Romanen zu tun, zumindest nicht mit denen die schon übersetzt wurden, das hab ich aber glaube ich schonmal geschrieben.
> Ob sie sich an die Nachfolgenden gehalten haben oder daran orientier weiss man nicht.


Verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz. Was meinst du mit Romanen, die schon übersetzt wurden? CDPR sind Polen, die brauchen keine Übersetzung... 

Und ja, sie haben sie an alle Romane "gehalten", wenn du so willst bzw. es gibt Anspielungen auf viele Ereignisse in den diversen Büchern. Aber abgesehen davon, sind die Witcherspiele natürlich reine "Fan-Fiction", die nicht zum Kanon gehört.

Das Ende von Sapkowskis Witcher-Pentalogie war imho auch der perfekte Abschluss der Saga. Es ist unglaublich schwierig, das zu toppen oder überhaupt ran zu kommen. Mit diesem sinnlosen und völlig aus der Luft gegriffenen deus ex machina Moment am Ende von TW3 - ganz im Stile eines Mass Effect 3 - hat man es jedenfalls nicht geschafft, ganz im Gegenteil...


----------



## Shona (4. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Verstehe ich jetzt nicht so ganz. Was meinst du mit Romanen, die schon übersetzt wurden? CDPR sind Polen, die brauchen keine Übersetzung...


Die nicht aber die außerhalb von Polen...Oder weisst du ob Witcher 1-3 sich an die nachfolgenden Bücher gehalten haben? Hast du sie gelesen und kannst das somit zu 100% bestätigen?
CDPR hat nie ein Wort gesagt und es ist immer noch nicht raus ob es so ist oder nicht.

Aber meine Fragen bezüglich deines Endes 2 Seiten vorher würden mich eher interessieren, weil ich immer noch nicht weiss was du für ein Ende hast das du so viele Fragen hast -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...read-witcher-3-wild-hunt-228.html#post7443351


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Findet eigentlich noch jemand diese Aufgaben dämlich, wo man verlassene Dörfer von Monstern/Banditen säubern soll, damit die Einwohner zurückkommen?
> 
> Das ist so unglaublich "gamey" (ganz in der Tradition eines Ubisoft Spiels...) und passt imo irgendwie überhaupt nicht zum Rest der Spielwelt. Vor allem weil im Vorfeld dieses Feature als deutlich umfangreicher bzw. komplexer beschrieben wurde "als Repopulation der Wildnis" usw., während es am Ende praktisch völlig belanglos war.



Halte ich auch für ein Element das es nicht mehr in seiner ursprünglich angedachten Form ins Spiel geschaft hat, wobei ich da denke das man es als eine Art Seitenhieb auf die Ubisoftspiele drin gelassen hat, immerhin sind diese Aufgaben ja im ihrer Anzahl zimlich überschaubar. 
Übrigens gibt es ja auch noch die obligatorischen du findest einen Zettel bei einer Leiche, in einem Lager, Quests die dich zu einer Beutetruhe führen, die haben mich auch stark an viele Quests aus DA:I erinnert, wobei ich die in dem Fall auch direkt als Seitenhieb auf entsprechendes Spiel empfinde, schließlich funktionierten in DA:I etwa 70% der Nebenquests auf diese weise.


----------



## Scholdarr (4. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Die nicht aber die außerhalb von Polen...Oder weisst du ob Witcher 1-3 sich an die nachfolgenden Bücher gehalten haben? Hast du sie gelesen und kannst das somit zu 100% bestätigen?
> CDPR hat nie ein Wort gesagt und es ist immer noch nicht raus ob es so ist oder nicht.


Ich habe alle 8 Hexerrromane gelesen und kann das daher bestätigen. Übrigens sind inzwischen alle Hexerromane auf deutsch verfügbar... 



> Aber meine Fragen bezüglich deines Endes 2 Seiten vorher würden mich eher interessieren, weil ich immer noch nicht weiss was du für ein Ende hast das du so viele Fragen hast -> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...read-witcher-3-wild-hunt-228.html#post7443351





Spoiler



Wie ich im Witcherforum herausgefunden habe, hatte ich wohl das "böse Ende", in dem Ciri nicht mehr aus der Einwüste zurückkehrt und Geralt sich im Abspann von Rache und Trauer geleitet in die Sümpfe begibt und dort - zumindest wird es so angedeutet - von Monstern überrannt wird, nachdem er die letzte Crone getötet hat.

In diesem Ende werden weder Triss noch Yennefer mit einer einzigen Silbe im Abspann erwähnt.

Ich hab jetzt auch noch mal die letzten 2 Stunden des Spiels im Schnelldurchlauf neu gespielt und eine Entscheidung geändert, wodurch ich zum "guten Ende" gekommen bin, in dem Ciri zurück kommt um Hexerin zu werden. Da ist der Abspann deutlich besser. Allerdings halte ich beide Enden für richtig, richtig schlecht geschrieben. Das Ende, in dem Ciri Kaiserin wird, erscheint mir auch nicht besser zu sein.

Naja, das Ende hat CDPR einfach richtig dolle in den Sand gesetzt. Das hat mit dem dämlichen deus ex machina Moment am Ende zu tun und mit völlig unglaubwürdigen Epilogen und zwar in ALLEN DREI ENDEN.

1) Ciri kehrt nicht zurück. -> Geralt lässt sich von Trauer und Rache übermannen und begibt sich auf eine Art Selbstmordmission. Danke, CDPR. Das ist der Hexer, den wir kennen - oder nicht. Scheinbar hat man ein "böses Ende" gebraucht, daher hat man einfach mal so für die letzten 5 Minuten Geralts Charakter komplett umgeschrieben. Toll. Abgesehen davon wirkt dieser Epilog irgendwie "gerusht". Wenn schon, hätte man vielleicht erklären sollen, warum der Hexer plötzlich so verbittert ist, weil es so einfach keinen Sinn macht (Vielleicht hat Yen ihn deswegen verlassen, weil er Ciri hat sterben lassen? Vielleicht ist er auf der Flucht vor dem Kaiser?). Dass der Abspann kürzer ist und noch weniger erklärt wird, hilft da natürlich auch nicht weiter...

2) Ciri kehrt zurück und wird Hexerin. -> Das ist sogar noch dümmer. Da passiert nicht nur ein deus ex machina Moment, es wird sogar die gesamte Hintergrundbedrohung in einem halben Nebensatz aufgelöst ohne jegliche Erklärung. Ciri geht durchs Portal, löst per Fingerschnipsen das "große Problem des ewigen Winters" und ist pünktlich zum Abendessen zurück. Dagegen wirken die Ereignisse in TW1-3 wie ein Kindergeburtstag und man fragt sich, warum die übermächtige, gottgleiche Ciri noch 5 Minuten vorher so viele Probleme hatte.  Mass Effect 3 lässt hier wirklich eindrucksvoll grüßen, nur hatte das noch deutlich mehr erzählerische Substanz am Ende. Und dann die Entscheidung, Hexerin zu werden. Halloooo? Ciri ist kein Mutant. Sie hat keine superschnellen Reflexe, keine verbesserte Sicht, verträgt keine Hexerelixiere, ist nicht extra abgestumpft worden, um keine Angst mehr zu empfinden. Sie ist einfach nur ein "normales" Mädel, das gut mit dem Schwert kann (abgesehen von der Fähigkeit zu Dimensionssprüngen, die jetzt nicht wirklich hilfreich bei der Monsterjagd sind). Was für ein Unsinn...

3) Ciri kehrt zurück und wird Kaiserin. -> Das Grundproblem mit der Rückkehr ist dasselbe und obwohl ich das Ende nicht selbst erlebt habe, wirkt die Vorstellung, dass Ciri Kaiserin wird, irgendwo nicht glaubwürdig. Das passt einfach kein Stück zu ihrem Charakter in den Büchern und den Spielen davor.

Ich frage mich, warum man Ciri am Ende so unbedingt durch das Portal schicken will. Imho wäre es viel, viel besser gewesen, wenn sie nur in Ende 1 überhaupt hindurch gegangen wäre, dann aber bitte mit einem zumindest limitiert offenen Ende, wo man nicht genau weiß, was aus ihr geworden ist und was jetzt aus der Prophezeihung wird. Und bitte mit einem Ende, wo Geralts Charakter erhalten wird und wir einigermaßen glaubhaft und "in character" erfahren, was mit den restlichen Protagonisten geschieht. Bei Enden 2 und 3 hingegen sollte Ciri überhaupt nicht durch das Portal gehen, sondern gleich da bleiben. In dem Fall bleibt die große Frage der Prophezeihung eben einfach ungelöst (wie auch am Ende der Bücher...), weil sich Ciri für ein anderes Leben entscheidet und sich nicht selbst aufopfern will. Ich finde zwar sowohl die Aussicht, Hexerin zu werden als auch die Aussicht, Kaiserin zu werden, beide für dämlich, aber immer noch besser ohne diese saudumme "Rückkehr nachdem ich mal kurz im Handumdrehen und ohne weitere Erklärung die Welt (und alle anderen Welten) vor der ewigen Kälte gerettet habe"...


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich habe alle 8 Hexerrromane gelesen und kann das daher bestätigen. Übrigens sind inzwischen alle Hexerromane auf deutsch verfügbar...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Naja, im Grunde fängt die Unlogik doch schon früher an, nehmen wir nur mal Letho. Lebt Letho noch, so wird er plötzlich von Nilfgaard verfolgt und soll umgebracht werden. Begründung dafür, Letho ist unbequemer Zeuge der Morde an den Königen der nördlichen Reiche...  what?
Das genauso wenig logisch. Außer Geralt und Vernon Roche, bzw. Iorweth weiß niemand das Letho dahinter steckt und Geralt glaubt niemand da er für den Tod an Foltest verantwortlich gemacht wird und ein gesuchter Königsmörder ist und Roche ist im Grunde nach dem tot von Foltest und den Machtkämpfen in Temerien auch weitestgehend ohne Macht und Einfluss.
Wer sollte also aufdecken das Letho hinter den Anschlägen steckt und somit das Nilfgaard der Initator der Attentate ist? Welche Grund sollte Emrys also haben Letho töten zu lassen und sein Wort nicht zu halten nachdem er den Auftrag des Kaisers so zufriedenstellend erledigt hat?
Und selbst wen man davon ausgeht das es rausgekommen wäre das der Kaiser von Nilfgaard hinter den Morden an Demawend und Foltest steckte, was sollte das noch ändern? Es kann dem Kaiser doch egal sein ob nach deren tot und der Besetzung weiter Teile der nördlichen Reiche noch irgend jemand dahinter kommt das Letho weiß das Nilfgaard hinter den Morden steckt.

Folglich es gibt eigentlich keinen logischen Grund warum die Nilfgaarder Letho umbringen wollen und die ganze Quest um ihn ist somit nur künstlich konzipiert um irgendwie zu begründen nicht in den Süden, wie am Ende von Teil 2 angekündigt zurück gegangen ist und dort seine Hexerschule wieder aufbaut, kann er ja nicht wen er in Nilfgaard ein gesuchter Mann ist.


----------



## Roundy (4. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Edit: Da fällt mir gerade ein: weiß eigentlich jemand, in welchem Zusammenhang man den Vampir in seinem Sarg findet, der im letzten Gameplaytrailer vorkam (der mit dem "**** off")? Irgendwie ist der mir nicht begegnet, obwohl ich die ganze Welt nach Quests abgegrast habe...



Doch der ist im Spiel..


Spoiler



also ganz genau die Location weiß ich nicht mehr aber in der nähe von Hurensohns Arena in Novigrad gibts nen eingang in die Kanalisation.
da drin ist dann an einer Wand ein loch, welches man mit Aard aufsprengen muss. Wenn du dahinter dann weitergehst findest du so einen Archeologen und kannst ihm dann helfen den Sarg zu öffnen 
da drin liegt der dann, und will weiter schlafen.
ich hab den sarg anschließend wieder zu gemacht und nochmal geöffnet woraufhin er dann etwas pissig reagiert : ugly:


Gruß


----------



## Scholdarr (4. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, im Grunde fängt die Unlogik doch schon früher an, nehmen wir nur mal Letho. Lebt Letho noch, so wird er plötzlich von Nilfgaard verfolgt und soll umgebracht werden. Begründung dafür, Letho ist unbequemer Zeuge der Morde an den Königen der nördlichen Reiche...  what?
> Das genauso wenig logisch. Außer Geralt und Vernon Roche, bzw. Iorweth weiß niemand das Letho dahinter steckt und Geralt glaubt niemand da er für den Tod an Foltest verantwortlich gemacht wird und ein gesuchter Königsmörder ist und Roche ist im Grunde nach dem tot von Foltest und den Machtkämpfen in Temerien auch weitestgehend ohne Macht und Einfluss.
> Wer sollte also aufdecken das Letho hinter den Anschlägen steckt und somit das Nilfgaard der Initator der Attentate ist? Welche Grund sollte Emrys also haben Letho töten zu lassen und sein Wort nicht zu halten nachdem er den Auftrag des Kaisers so zufriedenstellend erledigt hat?
> Und selbst wen man davon ausgeht das es rausgekommen wäre das der Kaiser von Nilfgaard hinter den Morden an Demawend und Foltest steckte, was sollte das noch ändern? Es kann dem Kaiser doch egal sein ob nach deren tot und der Besetzung weiter Teile der nördlichen Reiche noch irgend jemand dahinter kommt das Letho weiß das Nilfgaard hinter den Morden steckt.
> ...



Stimmt. Aber eine Anmerkung noch zu Roche: es ist schon seltsam, dass Anais mit keinem Wort erwähnt wird, obwohl Roche sie in TW2 (zumindest in meinem Savegame) so heroisch gerettet hat, um einen direkten Thronerben für Temerien zu erhalten. In TW3 ist keine Rede mehr davon


Spoiler



selbst nicht in dem Abspann, in dem Temerien als "freier Vasallenstaat" durch Nilfgaards Gnaden weiterexistieren darf.


Dabei war Anais doch DAS Pfand in Roches Portfolio, so wie Ciri in den Büchern DAS Pfand für die Weiterexistenz von Cintra war und mit ein Grund, warum Emhyr hinter ihr her war (und die nördlichen Herrscher). Auch davon ist übrigens in den Spielen keine Rede. Da wird Cintra nicht mal mit einem Wort erwähnt...


----------



## Nazzy (4. Juni 2015)

Ich werde definitiv die Witcher Romane lesen , sofern alle noch Verfügbar sind.



> Findet eigentlich noch jemand diese Aufgaben dämlich, wo man verlassene  Dörfer von Monstern/Banditen säubern soll, damit die Einwohner  zurückkommen?



jap, dass riecht stark nach Ubisoft 
Ansonsten bin ich mit dem Questdesign zufrieden.

Edit :

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gokhBJWSjeM


----------



## Hansvonwurst (4. Juni 2015)

Zu den Büchern:


Spoiler



Naja, in den Büchern hatte doch Emhyr eine falsche Ciri am Ende geheiratet, um eine Legetimation zu haben, dass er trotz Niederlage in Brenna Cintra behalten darf.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Dabei war Anais doch DAS Pfand in Roches Portfolio, so wie Ciri in den Büchern DAS Pfand für die Weiterexistenz von Cintra war und mit ein Grund, warum Emhyr hinter ihr her war (und die nördlichen Herrscher). Auch davon ist übrigens in den Spielen keine Rede. Da wird Cintra nicht mal mit einem Wort erwähnt...



Naja stimmt so nicht ganz, sie wird 2 mal kurz erwähnt. Einmal bei der Befragung ganz am Anfang in Wyzima, wo gesagt wird das ihre Rettung nur das verschieben einer Schachfigur auf dem Schachbrett der Politik war und später nochmal an anderer Stelle, weiß aber nicht mehr genau wo, wo gesagt wird das Anais nach der Niederlage Temeriens gegen Nilfgaard und dem verschwinden von Natalis ebenfalls verschwunden ist und nicht mehr auffindbar war und niemand weiß was mit ihr passiert ist, oder was aus ihr geworden ist.
Aber insgesamt stimmt es schon, ihre fast nicht existente Rolle und Erwähnung in TW3 ist nach dem ganzen Aufwand in TW2 sie zu retten und dann im 3ten Kapitel nochmal zu befreien schon etwas mager.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Bist du auch getaucht? Weil der Loot landet, wenn die Monster im Wasser/über Wasser welchen droppen, dann auf dem Meeresboden. Es ist aber eher selter das die Monster im Wasser/über Wasser etwas droppen wenn man sie killt.


 Habe ich ja nicht es war das Wasser bzw. ein Bug.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Juni 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Habe ich ja nicht es war das Wasser bzw. ein Bug.



Hast du schon mal versucht so einen Basilisken im Wasser zu zerlegen? dürfte schwer werden, halte es daher für keinen Bug, sondern völlig beabsichtigt das Viecher im Wasser nichts droppen, immerhin geben im Wasser mit der Armbrust getötete Gefallene und Sirenen auch kein Loot.


----------



## Scholdarr (4. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja stimmt so nicht ganz, sie wird 2 mal kurz erwähnt. Einmal bei der Befragung ganz am Anfang in Wyzima, wo gesagt wird das ihre Rettung nur das verschieben einer Schachfigur auf dem Schachbrett der Politik war und später nochmal an anderer Stelle, weiß aber nicht mehr genau wo, wo gesagt wird das Anais nach der Niederlage Temeriens gegen Nilfgaard und dem verschwinden von Natalis ebenfalls verschwunden ist und nicht mehr auffindbar war und niemand weiß was mit ihr passiert ist, oder was aus ihr geworden ist.
> Aber insgesamt stimmt es schon, ihre fast nicht existente Rolle und Erwähnung in TW3 ist nach dem ganzen Aufwand in TW2 sie zu retten und dann im 3ten Kapitel nochmal zu befreien schon etwas mager.


Die Befragung am Anfang gibt es aber gar nicht, wenn man einen Spielstand von TW2 importiert. Die wird in dem Fall einfach übersprungen, weil man ja keine Antworten braucht... 

Das zweite Mal ist mir persönlich nicht begegnet, vielleicht hab ich es aber auch überlesen/übersehen, obwohl ich alle Quests zu Roche und Co. gemacht habe.



Nazzy schrieb:


> Ich werde definitiv die Witcher Romane lesen , sofern alle noch Verfügbar sind.


Sind sie ->  Suchergebnis auf Amazon.de fÃ¼r: sapkowski: BÃ¼cher

Und ja, kann ich nur empfehlen. Die Bücher sind erzählerisch noch mal zwei Klassen besser als die Spiele. Imo herausragende Fantasy, die sich hinter einem Tolkien oder Martin nicht zu verstecken braucht. 

Lesereihenfolge:

*Der letzte Wunsch* (Kurzgeschichten)
*Das Schwert der Vorsehung* (Kurzgeschichten)

*Das Erbe der Elfen* (1. Band der Saga)
*Die Zeit der Verachtung* (2. Band der Saga)
*Feuertaufe* (3. Band der Saga)
*Der Schwalbenturm* (4. Band der Saga)
*Die Dame vom See* (5. Band der Saga)

*Zeit des Sturms* (eine einzige, in sich geschlossene Erzählung, zeitlich zwischen Der letzte Wunsch und Das Schwert der Vorsehung),

*Etwas endet, etwas beginnt* (bunte Kurzgeschichtensammlung, davon jedoch nur zwei über den Hexer, eine in einer Art "alternativen Realität", in der Geralt und Yen am Ende heiraten, und eine, die sich um Geralts Mutter und (wahrscheinlichem) Vater dreht)

Ich würde am Ende noch gerne anmerken, dass sich durch die Kenntnisse der Bücher bzw. durch die emotionale Bindung zu einigen Charakteren, die man bei der Lektüre vielleicht/wahrscheinlich aufgebaut hat, die Spielerfahrung maßgeblich ändert. Das kann sowohl positiv sein (wenn CDPR die Charaktere gut in Szene setzt) oder auch negativ (wenn CDPR storytechnisch was ziemlich in den Sand setzt). Aber insgesamt bereichert es die Spielerfahrung ungemein imho - ganz davon abgesehen, dass die Bücher an sich schon herausragend gut sind.


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (4. Juni 2015)

@Scholdarr: Ich habe dasselbe Ende erwischt wie du. Bin nun auch "etwas" ernüchtert. 


Spoiler



Was muss man denn machen, damit man das Ende bekommt, wo Ciri wieder zurückkommt?


----------



## Shona (4. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, im Grunde fängt die Unlogik doch schon früher an, nehmen wir nur mal Letho. Lebt Letho noch, so wird er plötzlich von Nilfgaard verfolgt und soll umgebracht werden. Begründung dafür, Letho ist unbequemer Zeuge der Morde an den Königen der nördlichen Reiche...  what?
> Das genauso wenig logisch. Außer Geralt und Vernon Roche, bzw. Iorweth weiß niemand das Letho dahinter steckt und Geralt glaubt niemand da er für den Tod an Foltest verantwortlich gemacht wird und ein gesuchter Königsmörder ist und Roche ist im Grunde nach dem tot von Foltest und den Machtkämpfen in Temerien auch weitestgehend ohne Macht und Einfluss.
> Wer sollte also aufdecken das Letho hinter den Anschlägen steckt und somit das Nilfgaard der Initator der Attentate ist? Welche Grund sollte Emrys also haben Letho töten zu lassen und sein Wort nicht zu halten nachdem er den Auftrag des Kaisers so zufriedenstellend erledigt hat?


Zwischen Witcher 2 & 3 liegen 6 Monate und von diesen 6 Monaten erfährt man, leider, rein gar nichts. Auch nicht was zwischen Triss und Geralt passiert ist. Somit kann da einiges rausgekommen sein und wenn Letho bei einem am Leben ist wird er eben gejagt.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und selbst wen man davon ausgeht das es rausgekommen wäre das der Kaiser von Nilfgaard hinter den Morden an Demawend und Foltest steckte, was sollte das noch ändern? Es kann dem Kaiser doch egal sein ob nach deren tot und der Besetzung weiter Teile der nördlichen Reiche noch irgend jemand dahinter kommt das Letho weiß das Nilfgaard hinter den Morden steckt.
> 
> Folglich es gibt eigentlich keinen logischen Grund warum die Nilfgaarder Letho umbringen wollen und die ganze Quest um ihn ist somit nur künstlich konzipiert um irgendwie zu begründen nicht in den Süden, wie am Ende von Teil 2 angekündigt zurück gegangen ist und dort seine Hexerschule wieder aufbaut, kann er ja nicht wen er in Nilfgaard ein gesuchter Mann ist.


Haben wir das gleiche Witcher 2 gespielt? O.o
In welcher Entscheidung wird erwähnt das der Kaiser von Nilfgaard hinter den Morden an Demawend und Foltest steckt?

Da ich es vor dem Release von Witcher 3 nochmal durchgespielt habe, weiss ich noch ganz genau das die Lodge dahinter steckt zumindest bei Demawend. Foltest sollte nie getötet werden das war eine eigene Entscheidung von Letho

Zitat: As in the novels they seek to create a country ruled by magic. So some members of the Lodge hire Letho to murder King Demavend and support a peasant revolt lead by Saskia in order to turn the Pontar Valley into a separate country under their control.


------

Ihr erwartet doch wirklich nicht das alles aufgeklärt wird?
In meinem Ende von Witcher 2 wird Anais nichtmal erwähnt und auch nicht was mit ihr passiert ist, somit hab ich auch nicht erwartet das da irgendwas in Witcher 3 kommt.
Genauso mit Iorveth, der bei mir halb tod auf einem Karren lag und Triss ihn nach Vergen teleportiert.

Mal davon abgesehen kann ich die beiden DLC welche insgesammt nochmal 30h bringen abwarten, den damit hoffe ich das einiges aufgeklärt wird und mache deswegen jetzt nicht einen auf "Aber, aber mimimi das Ende ist Kacke, weil das und das nicht aufgeklärt wird/wurde"

Weder in Witcher 1 noch 2 wurd alles aufgeklärt, wieso sollte das also nun der Fall sein?



ParanoidAndroid schrieb:


> @Scholdarr: Ich habe dasselbe Ende erwischt wie du. Bin nun auch "etwas" ernüchtert.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Es gibt zwei wo sie zurückkommt und was du machen musst steht hier  The Witcher 3: How to get the best ending | VG247


----------



## Scholdarr (4. Juni 2015)

ParanoidAndroid schrieb:


> @Scholdarr: Ich habe dasselbe Ende erwischt wie du. Bin nun auch "etwas" ernüchtert.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Es gibt im Spiel 5 Entscheidungssituationen, die bestimmen, ob Ciri am Ende zurückkommt oder nicht. Man muss davon mindestens 2 "richtig" beantworten, damit Ciri zurückkehrt.

1) Wenn man sich nach der Schlacht um Kaer Morhen mit Ciri betrinkt, kriegt man einen "Minuspunkt".
2) Wenn man Ciri zum Treffen mit der Loge begleitet, kriegt man einen Minuspunkt.
3) Wenn man Ciri nicht sofort und vorbehaltslos unterstützt bei ihrem Ansinnen die Crones und den Anführer der Wilden Jagd zu töten, bekommt man einen Minuspunkt.
4) Wenn man Ciri verweigert, Avallac'hs Labor zu verwüsten, bekommt man einen Minuspunkt.
5) Wenn man Ciri verweigert, zu Skjalls Grab zu reisen und ihn zu begraben, bekommt man einen Minuspunkt.

Entscheidet man sich nur in zwei dieser Situationen anders, kommt Ciri am Ende wieder zurück. Und ja, diese Situationen sind völlig bescheuert und willkürlich... 



Aber die Enden sind eh alle kacke, von daher gibt sich das nicht viel...


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (4. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Es gibt zwei wo sie zurückkommt und was du machen musst steht hier  The Witcher 3: How to get the best ending | VG247


Danke. Da habe ich ja einiges verbockt. 
Werde ich dann im zweiten Durchlauf schlauer anstellen.

@Scholdarr: Willkür ist gar kein Ausdruck.


Spoiler



Hätte ich nur vorher gewusst, dass Ciri keine Freundin gepflegter Besäufnisse ist. Man, man, man.


----------



## turbosnake (4. Juni 2015)

> *Der letzte Wunsch (Kurzgeschichten)
> Das Schwert der Vorsehung (Kurzgeschichten)
> 
> Das Erbe der Elfen (1. Band der Saga)
> ...


Erinnere mich nicht daran das ich die Bücher auch noch lesen wollte, neben Ein Spiel von Eis und Feuer und etlichem anderen Zeug.


----------



## Scholdarr (4. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Haben wir das gleiche Witcher 2 gespielt? O.o
> In welcher Entscheidung wird erwähnt das der Kaiser von Nilfgaard hinter den Morden an Demawend und Foltest steckt?
> 
> Da ich es vor dem Release von Witcher 3 nochmal durchgespielt habe, weiss ich noch ganz genau das die Lodge dahinter steckt zumindest bei Demawend. Foltest sollte nie getötet werden das war eine eigene Entscheidung von Letho
> ...







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=SImZyDpYDRs:346

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



_Letho: The emperor offered me a mission in the Northern Kingdoms. [...] Then we went off to slay the kings of the North and that's where my knowledge ends. [...]

Geralt: How did a witcher agree to kill humans at another humans bidding?

Letho: At the Emperor's bidding, Geralt. And he is no ordinary human. The rulers of the North come up to where his polyens ends.

Geralt: Why?

Letho: Simple - he promised to rebuild the School of the Viper, the witcher's order where I came to be. Witcher's schools in the south fell into ruin long ago, and witchers themselves became internal exiles, banned from entering most cities.[...]

Geralt: Care to tell me what it was all about?

Letho:  *Hm. Kill as many rulers as we could. Lay the blame on the sorceresses. Breed chaos. Prepare the North, soften it before the invasion.* And you know what's incredible? We could not have imagined more fertile soil. No matter what the war's outcome, the Northern monarchs'll accuse one another, pursue their god-given rights, seek vengeance, and be at each other's throats for years to come. The North resembles a whorehouse on fire, as your friend Dandelion would say._


Scheint so, als hättest DU Witcher 2 nicht ganz bis zum Ende gespielt. Denn Emhyr steckt sehr wohl hinter den Anschlägen (inklusive Foltest) und die Loge wird dessen nur fälschlicherweise beschuldigt. Und Letho ist als Attentäter eine zuverlässige Quelle, die keinen Grund hat in dieser Situation zu lügen. Er hat seine Befehle direkt vom Kaiser bekommen. 

Also ich weiß nicht, wo du dieses "Zitat" her hast, aber es ist definitiv falsch. Die Loge hat mit den Attentaten nichts zu tun (wenn man mal von der Ermordung von Radovids Vater absieht, aber das fand ja lange vor den Spielen statt).




ParanoidAndroid schrieb:


> Danke. Da habe ich ja einiges verbockt.
> Werde ich dann im zweiten Durchlauf schlauer anstellen.
> 
> @Scholdarr: Willkür ist gar kein Ausdruck.
> ...


Zum Glück sind zwei der Entscheidungssituationen recht spät im Spiel, daher musst du für ein anderes Ende relativ wenig neu spielen, wenn du regelmäßige Savegames hast.



Spoiler



Für das "gute" Ende reicht es, wenn du Ciri Avallac'hs Labor verwüsten lässt und mit ihr zusammen Skjalls Grab besuchst und sie dort den Einheimischen schlagen lässt. Beide Situationen sind sehr spät im Spiel, eigentlich fast direkt vor dem Endkampf (je nachdem ob du den Sunstone schon gesucht hast oder nicht).






turbosnake schrieb:


> Erinnere mich nicht daran das ich die Bücher auch noch lesen wollte, neben Ein Spiel von Eis und Feuer und etlichem anderen Zeug.


Lies lieber zurest den Hexer als ASOIAF. Ganz einfach deshalb, weil die Hexersaga praktisch schon "abgeschlossen" ist (obwohl kürzlich mit Zeit des Sturms eine neue Erzählung dazu kam), während GRRM bekanntlich ja noch an ASOIAF schreibt. Das kannst du dann immer noch lesen, wenn die Saga mal vollständig ist. Ich hab denselben Fehler schon begangen und ASOIAF zu "früh" gelesen. Bis GRRM mal endlich damit fertig ist, kann ich bestimmt wieder von vorne anfangen, weil ich das meiste schon wieder vergessen habe...


----------



## Kinguin (4. Juni 2015)

@Scholdar

Diese Entscheidungssituationen sind ja alles andere als toll.
Habe nebenbei das von dir beschriebene Ende 2 



Spoiler



mit der Rückkehr und der Hexerin


 - und ja keins der beschriebenen Enden ist wirklich zufriedenstellend.
Sei es drum, ich werde bestimmt noch mal einen 2.Durchgang wagen, nur erstmal nicht jetzt.


----------



## Shona (4. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Scheint so, als hättest DU Witcher 2 nicht ganz bis zum Ende gespielt. Denn Emhyr steckt sehr wohl hinter den Anschlägen (inklusive Foltest) und die Loge wird dessen nur fälschlicherweise beschuldigt. Und Letho ist als Attentäter eine zuverlässige Quelle, die keinen Grund hat in dieser Situation zu lügen. Er hat seine Befehle direkt vom Kaiser bekommen.
> 
> Also ich weiß nicht, wo du dieses "Zitat" her hast, aber es ist definitiv falsch. Die Loge hat mit den Attentaten nichts zu tun (wenn man mal von der Ermordung von Radovids Vater absieht, aber das fand ja lange vor den Spielen statt).


Ich hab es 3x durchgespielt, aber soviele Fragemöglichkeiten gab es bei mir nie auch keine über Emhyr O.o

Und das zitat habe ich hierher: Lodge of Sorceresses - The Witcher Wiki

Genau was da steht ist bei mir passiert und wurde genau so von Philippa wiedergegeben. Letho hat bei mir genau das bestätigt und eben gesagt das Foltest seine Entscheidung war und die Lodge damit nichts zu tun hat.
Anscheinend ist der Weg den man nimmt und die Entscheidungen die man trofft verantwortlich für die Fragerunde mit Letho und was man erfährt.


----------



## Scholdarr (4. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Ich hab es 3x durchgespielt, aber soviele Fragemöglichkeiten gab es bei mir nie auch keine über Emhyr O.o
> 
> Und das zitat habe ich hierher: Lodge of Sorceresses - The Witcher Wiki
> 
> ...



 Ich kenne dieses Ende im Video persönlich, das bekommt man, wenn man Roche in TW2 unterstützt, zumindest bei mir.

Hast du vielleicht ein Video zur Hand, wo "deine" Version vorkommt?

 Das ist übrigens ein Teil des Journaleintrags zu Letho in TW2:



> ]The kingslayer's intricate plan was revealed too late. Letho had been working for the Nilfgaardian Empire from the very beginning — his mission, to seed chaos before the Black Ones embarked upon a new war. Taking advantage of the ambitions of the Lodge of Sorceresses, its contacts and financial means — not to mention the support of the oblivious Scoia'tael partisans — Letho had eliminated two of the Nordlings' most important monarchs, plunging their realms into chaos.


Letho - The Witcher Wiki

Das Ganze kann auch so abgelaufen sein, dass Letho ursprünglich den Auftrag von Emhyr erhalten hat, so viele Könige des Nordens wie möglich zu töten UND gleichzeitig die Zauberinnen dafür verantwortlich zu machen. Dann ging Letho zur Loge und hat sich als Attentäter für Demawend angeboten und die Loge hat bereitwillig zugestimmt. Damit konnte Letho zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen und Emhyr war fein raus, obwohl der ursprüngliche Auftrag von ihm stammte und er Letho überhaupt erst losgeschickt hatte. Dann würde auch Philippas Behauptung stimmen, dass die Zauberinnen Letho beauftragt haben. Sie kann ja nicht wissen, dass Letho sich überhaupt erst auf Emhyrs Befehl hin dafür angeboten hat. Und da es Lethos insgeheimer Auftrag ist so viele Könige wie möglich zu töten, geht Foltest natürlich auch auf Emhyrs Konto, obwohl er dafür kein "Mandat" von den Zauberinnen erhalten hat..


In dem Zusammenhang würde mich auch mal interessieren, ob Sile auch bei denjenigen in TW3 vorkommt, bei denen sie in TW2 gestorben ist und die ein entsprechenden Savegame importiert haben...


----------



## Shona (4. Juni 2015)

Hier https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoH1uL7rJ8g  das müsste es sein, außer das ich ihn leben gelassen habe
Das einzige was man erfährt ist das er den Kristal von den Magiern des Kasiers hat, aber nicht wieso er bei denen war oder was der Kaiser damit zu tun hat
Wie du auch siehst ist das nur eine der 16 Varianten die es gibt und wie diese Situation gehandhabt wird 

Bezüglich Sile/Sheala: Nein die kommt nur bei denen vor, bei denen sie nicht gestorben ist.


----------



## Scholdarr (4. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Hier https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AoH1uL7rJ8g  das müsste es sein, außer das ich ihn leben gelassen habe
> Das einzige was man erfährt ist das er den Kristal von den Magiern des Kasiers hat, aber nicht wieso er bei denen war oder was der Kaiser damit zu tun hat
> Wie du auch siehst ist das nur eine der 16 Varianten die es gibt und wie diese Situation gehandhabt wird


Hast du meine Theorie gelesen, nachdem ich meinen Post noch mal geändert habe? Die würde sich mit allen Varianten decken. 



> Bezüglich Sile/Sheala: Nein die kommt nur bei denen vor, bei denen sie nicht gestorben ist.


Ah, cool. Danke.


----------



## turbosnake (4. Juni 2015)

> Lies lieber zurest den Hexer als ASOIAF. Ganz einfach deshalb, weil die Hexersaga praktisch schon "abgeschlossen" ist (obwohl kürzlich mit Zeit des Sturms eine neue Erzählung dazu kam), während GRRM bekanntlich ja noch an ASOIAF schreibt. Das kannst du dann immer noch lesen, wenn die Saga mal vollständig ist. Ich hab denselben Fehler schon begangen und ASOIAF zu "früh" gelesen. Bis GRRM mal endlich damit fertig ist, kann ich bestimmt wieder von vorne anfangen, weil ich das meiste schon wieder vergessen habe...


Stimmt, wobei ich bei ASOIAF  andauernd gespoilert werde. Zwar nicht viel, aber schon so das es nervig ist.
Dazu würde ASOIAF weniger kosten, dazu soll der nächste Band dieses Jahr kommen. 
Dazu würde ich es auf Englisch lesen und nicht auf deutsch, wie die Bücher über Geralt.
Fazit:Am besten lese ich beides durcheinander.


----------



## Shona (4. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Hast du meine Theorie gelesen, nachdem ich meinen Post noch mal geändert habe? Die würde sich mit allen Varianten decken.


Ändert aber nichts daran das bei mir das ganze nicht aufgelöst wurde und ich mir somit darüber auch keine gedanken gemacht habe.

Den Journal Entry hab ich nicht gelesen, weil das Problem bei Witcher 2 von Anfang an war das man daran gepoilert wurde sobald man eine Person das erste Mal gesehen hat.
Nicht wie bei Witcher 3 bei dem es je nach Entscheindung angepasst wird.

Hätte ich den gelesen wäre ich wohl am Ende verwirrt gewesen, dass das was darin steht bei mir gar nicht erläutert wurde.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das Ganze kann auch so abgelaufen sein, dass Letho ursprünglich den Auftrag von Emhyr erhalten hat, so viele Könige des Nordens wie möglich zu töten UND gleichzeitig die Zauberinnen dafür verantwortlich zu machen. Dann ging Letho zur Loge und hat sich als Attentäter für Demawend angeboten und die Loge hat bereitwillig zugestimmt. Damit konnte Letho zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen und Emhyr war fein raus, obwohl der ursprüngliche Auftrag von ihm stammte und er Letho überhaupt erst losgeschickt hatte. Dann würde auch Philippas Behauptung stimmen, dass die Zauberinnen Letho beauftragt haben. Sie kann ja nicht wissen, dass Letho sich überhaupt erst auf Emhyrs Befehl hin dafür angeboten hat. Und da es Lethos insgeheimer Auftrag ist so viele Könige wie möglich zu töten, geht Foltest natürlich auch auf Emhyrs Konto, obwohl er dafür kein "Mandat" von den Zauberinnen erhalten hat..



Das ist nicht nur die Theorie, das ist so. Letho wurde vom Kaiser beauftragt Demawend, Foltest und Henselt zu töten, Radovid stand nicht auf der Liste, da man in Nilfgaard davon ausging das Radovid alleine nicht die Kraft hätte sich Nilfgaard entgegen zu stellen. Als Belohnung versprach Emrhy Letho die Hexerschule der Schlange wieder aufzubauen, die wie die Schule des Wolfes eigentlich nicht mehr existent ist, bis auf ein paar Hexer wie Letho und seine Attentäterkollegen.
Letho ist dann in den Norden aufgebrochen hatte aber noch keinen so rechten Plan wie er an die Könige gelangen sollte. Zufälligerweise geritt Letho an die Loge der Zauberinnen, genauer an Shila de Tancaville und Philippa. Letztere vertrat die Ansicht das Demawend weg muss da seine Grausamkeiten und sein Machthunger ein Problem für die Stabilität des Nordens waren. Sie halfen Letho, versorgten ihn mit nötigen Informationen und Ausrüstung und sorgten so dafür das er Demawend töten konnte, vermeindlich in ihrem Interesse.
Also im Prinzip war es, wie Letho am Ende von Teil 2 selbst sagt, ein Glücksfall das er Demawend so einfach töten konnte.

Statt aber nach dem tot von Demawend wieder bei der Loge auf zu schlagen verschwand Letho mit Hilfe der Scoiatel und tötete Foltest bei der Belagerung und floh im Anschluss über Flotsam nach Mahakam um sich mit seinen Hexerkollegen zu treffen und Henselt zu töten. Shila de Tancaville hat Letho inzwischen aufgespührt und sucht ihn in Flotsam, was auch der Grund ist warum sie dort ist, die Loge weiß natürlich nicht das Letho von Nilfgaard beauftragt wurde die Könige der größten 3 nördlichen Reiche zu töten und tabt entsprechend im dunkeln was Lethos handeln und verschwinden betrifft.
Der Anschlag auf Henselt misslang jedoch dann später, da Geralt die beiden Attentäter, wie schon bei Foltest im Palast in Wyzima, tötete. Je nachdem wie man dann am Ende von Akt 2 mit Vernon Roche entscheidet kann Letho sein Ziel trotzdem erreichen indem Roche Henselt aus Rache für seine Männer umbringt.
Nachdem sein Anschlag auf Henselt in Mahakam scheitert reist er nach Loc Muine um es dort nochmal zu versuchen, was aber ggf. wegen Roche nicht mehr nötig ist, oder aber durch die Ereignisse um die Versammlung, dem Drachen und der darauf folgenden Abschlachterei von Magiern nicht mehr gelingt.


----------



## Scholdarr (4. Juni 2015)

@Shona
Ging mir ja eigentlich nur um die Klarstellung des Sachverhalts. Dass du das in deinem Playthrough selbst nicht vollständig mitgeteilt bekommen hast, ist ja wieder eine andere Geschichte.

@nightslaver
Danke für die Erläuterung. Genau so habe ich mir das auch gedacht.


Anderes Thema: wie fandet ihr eigentlich die charakterliche Darstellung verschiedener wichtiger NPCs in Witcher 3 (v.a. verglichen mit den Büchern)?

Ich fand z.B. Emhyr ziemlich enttäuschend. Der war ist im Spiel fast völlig emotionslos, selbst im persönlichen Gespräch mit Geralt. Keine Vielschichtigkeit, keine Komplexität und eine Verschwendung des Sprachtalents von Charles Dance. Daneben bleibt Emhyr generel farb- und zahnlos im Spiel und seine Rolle ziemlich unterentwickelt. Er ist eigentlich nicht viel mehr als reine Staffage ohne emotionale Bindung zum Rest des Ensembles (oder zum Spieler).

Yennefer war meist überraschend gut in Szene gesetzt, obwohl manche Dinge negativ aufgefallen sind im Sinne von "out of character", z.B. ihre Begrüßung von  Ciri. Außerdem war sie mir imo viel zu warmherzig und zu "lasch". Keine Spur von der Getriebenheit und inneren Zerrissenheit der Yennefer in den Büchern. Keine Spur vom ständigen Stolz und der Eitelkeit einer großen Zauberin. 

Triss war ok imo, fast schon etwas zu soft, aber immer noch relativ übereinstimmend mit der Triss aus den Büchern. Schade nur, dass es eigentlich überhaupt keinen richtigen Konflikt bzw. Reibereien zwischen Yen und Triss im Spiel gab. Da wäre viel mehr drin gewesen.

Bei Ciri bin ich ehrlich gesagt am meisten enttäuscht. Die Ciri in TW3 hat imho mit der Ciri in den Büchern nicht so viel gemeinsam. Klar, sie ist älter geworden. Aber im Spiel kommt sie vor allem als leicht reizbare, heißblütige Draufgängerin rüber, die dazu noch ständig an sich selbst zweifelt, aber ohne viel Tiefgang. Schade, dass man hier keinen komplexeren Charakter entworfen hat, der sich seiner Vergangenheit bewusst ist und der sich durch seine Erfahrungen/Vergangenheit definiert. Auch ihre Beziehung zu Yennefer im Spiel ist schwach/unterentwickelt. Es mutet seltsam an, dass sie scheinbar mehr Gefühle für Vesemir hegt als für Yennefer. Ihre Beziehung zu Geralt ist eigentlich ok, allerdings wird das durch teils hanebüchende, willkürlich anmutende Entscheidungssituationen überschattet, die teilweise großen Einfluss auf das Ende des Spiels haben, obwohl sie imho von der Motivation und dem Ergebnis her äußerst fragwürdig sind.


Keine Ahnung, vielleicht (wahrscheinlich?) erwarte ich auch zu viel. Trotzdem finde ich, dass man die Charakter ruhig (noch) näher an die Bücher bzw. die Vorlage hätte anlehnen können. Da wurde viel Potenzial verschwendet und Komplexität runtergebrochen auf einfache Verhaltensmuster, die teilweise nicht mal wirklich stimmig sind imho... :/


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Bei Ciri bin ich ehrlich gesagt am meisten enttäuscht. Die Ciri in TW3 hat imho mit der Ciri in den Büchern nicht so viel gemeinsam. Klar, sie ist älter geworden. Aber im Spiel kommt sie vor allem als leicht reizbare, heißblütige Draufgängerin rüber, die dazu noch ständig an sich selbst zweifelt, aber ohne viel Tiefgang. Schade, dass man hier keinen komplexeren Charakter entworfen hat, der sich seiner Vergangenheit bewusst ist und der sich durch seine Erfahrungen/Vergangenheit definiert. Auch ihre Beziehung zu Yennefer im Spiel ist schwach/unterentwickelt. Es mutet seltsam an, dass sie scheinbar mehr Gefühle für Vesemir hegt als für Yennefer. Ihre Beziehung zu Geralt ist eigentlich ok, allerdings wird das durch teils hanebüchende, willkürlich anmutende Entscheidungssituationen überschattet, die teilweise großen Einfluss auf das Ende des Spiels haben, obwohl sie imho von der Motivation und dem Ergebnis her äußerst fragwürdig sind.



Ich kenne Yennefer nicht mit englischer Sprachausgabe, aber zumindest im deutschen ist ihre Syncronisation verdammt gut und betont sie die Gespräche mit Geralt auch so das man den Eindruck gewinnt das sie eine eitle Person ist und auch oft den Eindruck gewinnt das sie mit Geralt so ein wenig spielt, von oben nach unten. Als man nach Skellige reist hatte ich auch den Eindruck als wen Yennefer schon eine schwierige Persöhnlichkeit ist, so haben es auch die Skelliger rüber gebracht.
Ihre Handlungen zu Ciri stimme ich dir aber zu, das passte nicht so zur Gänze.
Ciri selbst fand ich an und für sich ok, vieleicht was oberflächlich in der Darstellung, aber das ist sicher auch dem Umstand geschuldet das man das Spiel irgendwie zu einem Ende bringen musste und nicht die Zeit dafür hatte Ciris Charakter noch 20 Stunden umfassender zu präsentieren.
Triss fand ich ehnlich wie du recht autentisch, auch wen sie in ihrer späteren Rolle was zu kurz kommt, das ist so.
Bei Emhyr kenne ich wieder nicht die englische Syncro, aber im deutschen vermittelt er schon eine eisige Atmosphere wen man mit ihm das erste mal redet und betont auch genau richtig. Später verkommt er dann leider wirklich zum fast reinen Statisten und kommt in der Geschichte viel zu kurz, aber wie gesagt, unter dem Problem leiden ja generell diverse andere Charaktere in TW3 auch.


----------



## Scholdarr (4. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich kenne Yennefer nicht mit englischer Sprachausgabe, aber zumindest im deutschen ist ihre Syncronisation verdammt gut und betont sie die Gespräche mit Geralt auch so das man den Eindruck gewinnt das sie eine eitle Person ist und auch oft den Eindruck gewinnt das sie mit Geralt so ein wenig spielt, von oben nach unten. Als man nach Skellige reist hatte ich auch den Eindruck als wen Yennefer schon eine schwierige Persöhnlichkeit ist, so haben es auch die Skelliger rüber gebracht.
> Ihre Handlungen zu Ciri stimme ich dir aber zu, das passte nicht so zur Gänze.


Das Voiceacting meinte ich gar nicht, das ist auch in der englischen Version top. Mir geht es eher um das Writing, also das grundlegende Charakterdesign. Und ja, es wird schon deutlich, dass Yen eindeutig die Hosen anhat in der Beziehung mit Geralt. Aber trotzdem ist sie mir zu soft dargestellt im Vergleich zu den Büchern. Da fehlt irgendwie was, wirkt deutlich weichgespülter als in den Büchern.



> Ciri selbst fand ich an und für sich ok, vieleicht was oberflächlich in der Darstellung, aber das ist sicher auch dem Umstand geschuldet das man das Spiel irgendwie zu einem Ende bringen musste und nicht die Zeit dafür hatte Ciris Charakter noch 20 Stunden umfassender zu präsentieren.


Das stimmt. Aber ich kann ihre "Basismotivation" im Spiel einfach nicht so ganz nachvollziehen bzw. die Art, wie sie mit Geralt und anderen umgeht. Das passt einfach nicht so zu der Ciri, wie ich sie aus den Büchern kenne. Ihr einziges Leitmotto im Spiel lässt sich wohl zusammenfassen mit "Menno, lasst mich endlich in Ruhe, ich weiß schon, was selbst für mich gut ist." Das passt eher zu einer Pubertierenden als zu einer jungen, selbstbewussten, erwachsenen Frau, die schon so einiges (!!!) im Leben durchgemacht hat. Man sollte auch annehmen, dass ihre Beziehung zu Yen und Geralt nach den Büchern viel tiefer und intensiver ist als im Spiel dargestellt. Ja im Gegenteil, im Spiel muss Geralt durch diese willkürlichen und (sorry, aber schlecht geschriebenen) Entscheidungssituationen unter Beweis stellen, dass er Ciri versteht (ja, was eigentlich überhaupt???) und Yennefer scheint gleich ganz außen vor zu bleiben.



Spoiler



Mit die emotional stärkste Szene ist imo die, in der Geralt die scheinbar tote Ciri im Haus auf der Insel findet (nach dieser völlig deplaziert wirkenden Quest mit den Zwergen davor...). Leider wird diese Stärke der Beziehung zwischen den beiden sonst nie wieder richtig deutlich. Sie kann am Ende sogar komplett negiert werden aufgrund dieser willkürlichen, völlig nebensächlichen Entscheidungen. Das ist einfach unglaubwürdig und widerspricht auch der "Vorsehung" (es ist ja eh schade, dass die berühmte Vorsehung/destiny, die sich wie ein roter Faden durch die Bücher zieht, im Spiel praktisch keine Rolle spielt)





> Bei Emhyr kenne ich wieder nicht die englische Syncro, aber im deutschen vermittelt er schon eine eisige Atmosphere wen man mit ihm das erste mal redet und betont auch genau richtig. Später verkommt er dann leider wirklich zum fast reinen Statisten und kommt in der Geschichte viel zu kurz, aber wie gesagt, unter dem Problem leiden ja generell diverse andere Charaktere in TW3 auch.


Das mit der eisigen Stimme ist auch in der englischen Version so, aber das meinte ich ja eher negativ. Emhyr ist im Spiel ein einziger, einsilbiger Eisklotz ohne jegliche Komplexität oder Vielfalt. Die Tonlage oder Mimik  ändert sich ja nicht mal groß in den Gesprächen. In den Büchern ist Emhyr natürlich meist auch "der Kaiser", aber alleine im (sauguten) letzten Dialog in Die Dame vom See zeigt er mehr charakterliche Komplexität als im ganzen Spiel. Im Spiel wirkt er wie ein Abziehbildchenkaiser, aber nicht wie eine reale Person mit Tiefgang und menschlichen Emotionen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (5. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal versucht so einen Basilisken im Wasser zu zerlegen? dürfte schwer werden, halte es daher für keinen Bug, sondern völlig beabsichtigt das Viecher im Wasser nichts droppen, immerhin geben im Wasser mit der Armbrust getötete Gefallene und Sirenen auch kein Loot.


 Was kann ich denn dafür das das Ding im Wasser landet wenn es drüber fliegt und in dem Moment eine Pfeil von mir abbekommt und wieso kommt es nicht mehr aus dem Wasser raus ... . Mittlerweile auch egal die 5 Monsterfedern habe ich mittlerweile auch so zusammen für das eine Rüstungsupgrade.

Und jetzt fehlt mir Nigredo um das Bärensilberschwert upzudaten.


----------



## Ruptet (5. Juni 2015)

Spoiler



Früher war ich auch mal ein Abenteurer, doch dann bekam ich ne Mistgabel in den Bauch



Ganz leichte Anspielung  ?


----------



## TammerID (5. Juni 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sogar eine doppelte Anspielung 



Spoiler



1. Auf Skyrim
2. Auf die Büchervorlage vom Hexer (weiteres sage ich dazu nicht, da es die Bücher stark spoilern würde)


----------



## Ruptet (5. Juni 2015)

TammerID schrieb:


> Sogar eine doppelte Anspielung
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Spoiler mich  Ich weiß nur das es ihn dadurch zerlegt hat, erfährt man in den Vorgängern der Reihe, was verbirgt sich da noch, oder meinst du das  ?  Muss mir wohl die Bücher zulegen


----------



## TammerID (5. Juni 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler mich  Ich weiß nur das es ihn dadurch zerlegt hat, erfährt man in den Vorgängern der Reihe, was verbirgt sich da noch, oder meinst du das  ?  Muss mir wohl die Bücher zulegen





Spoiler



Ja eigentlich meine ich das. Geralt stirbt durch eine Mistgabel in den Bauch. Die Bücher solltest du dir auf jeden Fall holen. Diese eine Information macht es nicht uninteressanter die Bücher zu lesen


----------



## Stevii (5. Juni 2015)

TammerID schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ja eigentlich meine ich das. Geralt stirbt durch eine Mistgabel in den Bauch. Die Bücher solltest du dir auf jeden Fall holen. Diese eine Information macht es nicht uninteressanter die Bücher zu lesen





Spoiler



In den Büchern? Spielen die nicht davor? Warum lebt der dann wieder?  SPOIL MICH

Ok hab was mit google gefunden:


-Geralt gets stabbed by a Pitchfork and "dies"
-Yeneffer tries to save him but also "dies"
-Ciri transports them both to the Isle of Avallach and "revives" them, letting them live in peace.
-The Wild Hunt appears and kidnaps Yen.
-Geralt leaves the Isle in pursuit of the Hunt.
-Geralt runs into Letho, Serrit and Auckes and saves the former.
-Letho, Serrit and Auckes help Geralt track the Hunt to the Hanged Man's tree
-Big battle happens, but Geralt sacrifices himself in exchange of Yennefer.
-Half Life Esque blackout happens, then the first game begins with geralt running through the forest outside Kaer Mohren.


----------



## Ruptet (5. Juni 2015)

Stevii schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> In den Büchern? Spielen die nicht davor? Warum lebt der dann wieder?  SPOIL MICH





Spoiler



Dafür musst du garnicht die Bücher lesen, das erfährst du alles in TW1 und TW2, Stück für Stück  Als Quereinsteiger wird man in sehr TW3 viele Anspielungen verpassen


----------



## Stevii (5. Juni 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Dafür musst du garnicht die Bücher lesen, das erfährst du alles in TW1 und TW2, Stück für Stück  Als Quereinsteiger wird man in sehr TW3 viele Anspielungen verpassen



Guck meinen Spoiler noch mal, hab was reineditiert.


----------



## TammerID (5. Juni 2015)

Stevii schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Die Bücher enden aber mit dem 3. Punkt - Der Rest wird wie schon erwähnt, im Spiel erzählt.


----------



## Scholdarr (5. Juni 2015)

Stevii schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> In den Büchern? Spielen die nicht davor? Warum lebt der dann wieder?  SPOIL MICH



Weil die Spiele nichts als Fan-Fiction sind. Der Kanon endet mit Die Dame vom See.


----------



## DaxTrose (5. Juni 2015)

Mal ne Frage: Ich habe in Velen/Novigrad die Hauptquest soweit durch, dass ich jetzt ein Schiff mieten kann und zu den Inseln fahren kann. Bin vorher aber noch mal nach Weissgarten, um noch ein paar Nebenquest zu lösen. Jetzt stürzt mir das Spiel immer wieder ab, wenn ich mit der Schnellreisefunktion zurück reisen möchte. 
Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit, wie ich diesen Bug umgehen kann. Würde ungern einen alten Spielstand laden.


----------



## TammerID (5. Juni 2015)

Betrifft das nur einen Wegpunkt oder allgemein alle?


----------



## Scholdarr (5. Juni 2015)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage: Ich habe in Velen/Novigrad die Hauptquest soweit durch, dass ich jetzt ein Schiff mieten kann und zu den Inseln fahren kann. Bin vorher aber noch mal nach Weissgarten, um noch ein paar Nebenquest zu lösen. Jetzt stürzt mir das Spiel immer wieder ab, wenn ich mit der Schnellreisefunktion zurück reisen möchte.
> Kennt jemand eine Möglichkeit, wie ich diesen Bug umgehen kann. Würde ungern einen alten Spielstand laden.



Im Witcherforum haben schon einige von ähnlichen Abstürzen bezüglich der Schnellreisefunktion berichtet. Imho ist bisher leider kein Workaround bekannt. Musst du wohl auf einen Patch/Fix warten oder es doch noch mal mit einem älteren Savegame probieren...


----------



## DaxTrose (5. Juni 2015)

TammerID schrieb:


> Betrifft das nur einen Wegpunkt oder allgemein alle?



Betrifft alle Wegpunkte! 
Ich hoffe ja, dass es mit dem 1.05 Patch weggeht und der bald erscheint!



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Im Witcherforum haben schon einige von ähnlichen Abstürzen bezüglich der Schnellreisefunktion berichtet. Imho ist bisher leider kein Workaround bekannt. Musst du wohl auf einen Patch/Fix warten oder es doch noch mal mit einem älteren Savegame probieren...



Das lässt mich zumindest hoffen, wenn das Problem bekannt ist.


----------



## Scholdarr (5. Juni 2015)

Übrigens gibt es inzwischen im Witcherforum ein "Kompendium" an Tweaks und Einstellungen für PC Spieler, um das Maximum aus dem Spiel herauszuholen. Kann ich jedermann nur ans Herz legen, sich da mal einzulesen. Da sind echt gute Tipps dabei, die die meisten so sicher noch nicht kennen... 

A compendium of tweaks and fixes for the PC version


----------



## Ruptet (5. Juni 2015)

Seitdem ich den neuen Nvidia-Treiber draufhabe, gammelt Witcher 3 immer wieder ab, kaum spielbar.
Keine Ahnung obs daran liegt, aber vielleicht hat ja wer das gleiche Problem.


----------



## Shizuki (5. Juni 2015)

Patch 1.05 draußen.  Leider sehe ich nirgends Patch Notes. Hoffe einige Bugs sind behoben!


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Juni 2015)

Patchnotes gibts irgendwie noch nicht, auch nicht im offiziellen Forum. Der XP-Bug sollte der wichtigste Fix sein, aber mal die patchnotes abwarten.


----------



## Oozy (5. Juni 2015)

Wollte auch gerade schreiben, dass es einen Patch gab. War schon etwas verwundert, als 1.05 im Hauptmenü stand.

Edit: Mit dem neuen Patch habe ich gleich 5-10 fps mehr, je nach Ort und Stelle. Ich hoffe sehr, dass das nicht nur ein vorübergehender Zustand ist.


----------



## Shizuki (5. Juni 2015)

ALso ich hab jetzt mal ne halbe Stunde gespielt und in der Zeit 4 Abstürze gehabt. Dazu kommt, dass ich 3-8 FPS weniger habe.. Irgendwas stimmt da nicht...


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (5. Juni 2015)

Wunderbar. Dann kann ich nach meinem suboptimalen Ende gestern nun den zweiten Durchlauf anfangen.


----------



## Shizuki (5. Juni 2015)

Gerade nochmal den Treiber mit DDU deinstalliert und neu drauf, aber das SPiel stürtzt im Minutentakt ab! Unspielbar.


----------



## Xracmoth (5. Juni 2015)

Weiss jemand wo The Witcher 3 am günstigsten zu haben ist?

EDIT: Bitte nur ernstgemeinte Vorschläge, dass man das überhaupt hier erwähnen muss :/


----------



## Shona (5. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte ja mal geschrieben das man hinter die Fassade von Yennefer of Vengerberg schauen sollte, bevor man sie verurteil bezüglich ihres Verhaltens. 
Da sich die Beiträge leider vermehren hier nun eine kleine Hintergrundinfo aus den Büchern.



Spoiler



Yennefer wurde vor über 100 Jahren als hässliches, buckliges  Mädchen und Viertelelfe geboren. 
Da hässliche Frauen in der Witcher-Welt  verachtet werden und sie so für ihre Familien nutzlos sind, gab Yennefers  Mutter ihre Tochter in die Obhut von Magiern. Da aber auch die Zauberer keine Hässlichkeit dulden, wurde Yennefer magisch neu  geformt und bekam so den schlanken, attraktiven Körper, den sie heute  hat.

 Allerdings hat Yennefer nie vergessen, wie sie früher als  bucklige Abscheulichkeit beschimpft wurde und daher ist Yennefer  zynisch, berechnend und misstrauisch geworden, aber nicht nur das. Am meisten fürchet sie auch das Geralt es rausfindet. Das Problem ist nur Geralt wusste es und seine größte Angst war das Yennefer seine Gedanken liest und rausfindet das er es weiss, also hat er es absichtlich vergessen.






Xracmoth schrieb:


> Weiss jemand wo The Witcher 3 am günstigsten zu haben ist?


Nein weil wir den wert des Spiel schätzen und den Preis dafür auch bezahlen! 
Aber wie ich auf GoG.com sehe kostet es dort nur $23,99 -> Witcher 3: Wild Hunt â— GOG.com


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Juni 2015)

Patch Notes:

 Patch 1.05 has just gone LIVE for PC and should be available for download everywhere now. Please find the complete list of changes below:



Spoiler




Fixes a possible exploit by preventing certain drowners from respawning infinitely.
Improves the distribution of experience points gained by completing quests with recommended levels lower than the player character level.
Merchants now offer more weapon types.
Rebalances the prices of maps that can be purchased from merchants.
Clarifies a number of crafting diagrams.
Fixes an exploit whereby players could buy sea shells and sell the pearls inside them at a higher price.
Increases the variety of loot dropped throughout the game.
Increases the variety of items available in shops.
Shops now only offer weapons with levels matching or exceeding the player character level.
Slightly reduces the amount of coin dropped from chests and monsters.
Deploys the Bovine Defense Force Initiative.
Fixes an issue where runestones could not be upgraded to greater runestones.
Reduces the spawn time of selected groups of NPCs.
Geralt no longer interacts with candles placed near chests and other openable objects.
Improves the smoothness of camera movement.
Fixes a number of issues related to horseback riding.
Fixes an issue where the player could not deflect arrows/bolts at longer distances.
Introduces a number of fixes in in-game communities.
Introduces a number of fixes related to combat.
Vitality begins to drop if Toxicity exceeds 80%, as originally intended.
Fixes an issue where Geralt was sometimes unable to mount Roach.
Improves Geralt's movement, especially when he swims.
Fixes an issue whereby Geralt could be attached to a sinking boat while aiming his crossbow.
Fixes a number of issues related to Vitality regeneration.
Fixes an issue whereby certain actions could be randomly blocked during gameplay.
Fixes a rare issue whereby Geralt could not mount Roach after fast travelling between points.
Fixes a number of minor tooltip and wording bugs.
Adds a series of color-blind friendly features. Improves visibility of tracks, marks, footprints and scent clues. Color-blind friendly features can be enabled in the Options\Gamplay submenu.
Introduces a number of additional fixes to alt + tabbing.
Fixes an issue where The Witcher 3 process did not close properly if the user did not have XAUDIO installed.
Introduces a number of general stability and performance improvements.
Fixes an issue where in certain situations the game could crash while a save was being loaded.
Adds some missing translations in localized versions.
Ciri can no longer unlock fast travel points.
Improves the behavior of sails when viewed from longer distances.
Improves performance in selected scenes and cutscenes.
Fixes an issue where clouds and fog could flicker on some hardware configurations.
Fixes an issue where Geralt could pass through walls in the fish market in Novigrad.
Removes repeated sound cues on entry into GUI panels a second time.
Adds a collision near Kaer Gelen that could cause the player to be blocked inside the building.
Improves the scale of selected elements of the GUI and HUD.
Introduces a number of bug fixes and user experience improvements in the GUI panels.
Introduces a number of small changes in the UI for gwent.
Improves the alignment of the HUD for the 21:9, 4:3 and 5:4 screen ratios.
Disables "Input device changed" messages and adds options to disable on-screen combat feedback and floating tags above NPCs.
Adds an information prompt and Journal entries related to new DLC packages.
Fixes an issue where some formulae were not displayed in the Alchemy panel when the player possessed level 1 of said formulae.
Introduces a number of fixes in key bindings.
Introduces new filters for the Alchemy and Crafting panels.
Fixes a number of minor issues where music tracks were not triggered in their designated locations.
Fixes an issue where some players could not interact with an object during the Pyres of Novigrad quest.
Fixes an issue where some players could not make Geralt run after the Wandering in the Dark quest.
Fixes an issue where players could not talk to Octo after the Lord of Undvik quest.
Reduces the number of Wild Hunt minions spawned during the Ciri's Story: Fleeing the Bog quest.
Fixes an issue where Keira could sometimes fall beneath the terrain during the Wandering in the Dark quest.
Fixes an issue where certain actions were blocked during the Blindingly Obvious quest.
Fixes an issue where the player could not activate a portal during the Wandering in the Dark quest.
Fixes an issue where the player could get trapped in the ruins of Tuirseach Castle.
Geralt can now always play gwent with Madame Serenity.
Fixes an issue where Vernon Roche would not appear at the Hanged Man's Tree during the Eye for an Eye quest.
Fixes an issue where the player could not talk or otherwise interact with certain NPCs.
Fixes an issue where the sirens in the Lord of Undvik quest could be invincible.
Fixes an issue where the player could not perform certain actions after the Carnal Sins quest.
Fixes an issue where some players experienced an infinite loading screen during the King's Gambit quest.
Fixes an issue where the player could experience a progression break after choosing a certain dialogue option when talking to Dijkstra in the Count Reuven's Treasure quest.
Fixes an issue where Simun did not spawn properly during the Unpaid Debt quest.
Fixes an issue in the Contract: The Oxenfurt Drunk quest where the katakan was not hostile after being lured.
Fixes an issue in the Contract: Shrieker quest where the shrieker was not hostile in certain situations.
Fixes an issue where the player could not perform certain actions in the Master of the Arena quest.
Fixes an issue where wolves were not visible in the Contract: Mysterious Tracks quest.
Fixes an issue where the player could not fast travel under certain rare circumstances.
Fixes an issue where the player could not interact with Hattori during the Swords and Dumplings quest.
The player can no longer take on the Apiarian Phantom contract multiple times.
Fixes an issue where some players could not progress during the Broken Flowers quest.
Fixes an issue whereby the "Novigrad, Closed City" entry might have remained in the Journal indefinitely.
Fixes an issue in the Return to Crookback Bog quest where monsters were spawned inside a building.
Players can no longer prematurely obtain a key from a halfling, thus blocking the Contract: The Apiarian Phantom quest.
Fixes an issue in the Greedy God quest where the player could kill a monster twice.
Adds fail-safes for players being unable to obtain gwent cards after Dijkstra or Lambert can no longer be found in the game.
Fixes an issue whereby Triss could get stuck on a set of stairs after a scene during the Now or Never quest.
Fixes an issue where Ermion could not leave Lugos' area during the Sunstone quest.


----------



## DaxTrose (5. Juni 2015)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Betrifft alle Wegpunkte!
> Ich hoffe ja, dass es mit dem 1.05 Patch weggeht und der bald erscheint!
> 
> 
> ...



Das könnte es ja schon sein:


> Fixes an issue where the player could not fast travel under certain rare circumstances.



Werde ich gleich mal ausprobieren, wenn ich zu Hause bin.


----------



## BabaYaga (5. Juni 2015)

1.05 kam bei mir gerade rein per GoG Galaxy.
271 MB


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (5. Juni 2015)

Wurde ja auch mal Zeit...


----------



## Shizuki (5. Juni 2015)

•Adds fail-safes for players being unable to obtain gwent cards after Dijkstra or Lambert can no longer be found in the game.

Ich habe Genau dieses Problem, dass eben Dijkstra nicht mehr aufzufinmden ist, aber ich noch seine GWint Karte brauche. Was heißt das nun für mich?


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (5. Juni 2015)

Shizuki schrieb:


> •Adds fail-safes for players being unable to obtain gwent cards after Dijkstra or Lambert can no longer be found in the game.
> 
> Ich habe Genau dieses Problem, dass eben Dijkstra nicht mehr aufzufinmden ist, aber ich noch seine GWint Karte brauche. Was heißt das nun für mich?



Ich hab jetz das Problem, dass ich in nem Quest zu Dijkstra muss, der aber scheinbar aufm Dach von dem Puff ist, wo man nicht hinkommt. Das wird echt immer doller -.-


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Juni 2015)

kalleklappstuhl schrieb:


> Ich hab jetz das Problem, dass ich in nem Quest zu Dijkstra muss, der aber scheinbar aufm Dach von dem Puff ist, wo man nicht hinkommt. Das wird echt immer doller -.-



Wo man ihn in der Passiflora treffen soll?
Der ist in einem Geheimraum, um zu ihm zu gelangen musst du mit einer der Prostituierten im, glaube Erdgeschoss reden.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (5. Juni 2015)

Mehr Rezepte zum Kaufen vorher 0 jetzt mind 8 beim Schwert und Rüstungsschmied ... bin Stufe 23.

Sonst noch keine Änderung bemerkt. Nigredo um das Bärensilberschwert habe ich leider immer noch nicht gefunden.

Habe mir das Spiel neben Steam nun auch bei Amazon gekauft kann man nur mit Gog Key das ganze Spiel runterladen oder anders gesagt kann ich den weiter verkaufen ohne die 4 DVDs auch mitschicken zu müssen damit der Käufer dann das ganze Spiel hat?


----------



## BabaYaga (5. Juni 2015)

Klar solange der GoG Key noch nicht in Verwendung ist, kannst du auch nur den Key weitergeben. 
Mit dem Key kann man sich das Spiel dann ja direkt runterladen und braucht die DVDs nicht zwingend. (Sind nur praktisch wenn wer lahmes Inet hat)


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (5. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wo man ihn in der Passiflora treffen soll?
> Der ist in einem Geheimraum, um zu ihm zu gelangen musst du mit einer der Prostituierten im, glaube Erdgeschoss reden.



Ah super, hab ihn jetzt gefunden. Woher soll man das denn bitte wissen, der Quest-Marker hat immer auf seine Position im Dachgeschoss gezeigt, aber wenn man nicht weiß, dass man erst mit jemand anderem sprechen muss, kommt man da ja nicht hin...


----------



## Shona (5. Juni 2015)

Xracmoth schrieb:


> Weiss jemand wo The Witcher 3 am günstigsten zu haben ist?
> 
> EDIT: Bitte nur ernstgemeinte Vorschläge, dass man das überhaupt hier erwähnen muss :/


Das war ernst gemeint, es kostet bei GoG $23.79! -> Witcher 3: Wild Hunt â— GOG.com
GoG.com gehört den Entwickler von der Witcher Serie also CDPR....


----------



## Shizuki (5. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Das war ernst gemeint, es kostet bei GoG $23.79! -> Witcher 3: Wild Hunt â— GOG.com
> GoG.com gehört den Entwickler von der Witcher Serie also CDPR....



Das war  das erste mal schon nicht lustig.


----------



## Shona (5. Juni 2015)

Shizuki schrieb:


> Das war  das erste mal schon nicht lustig.


Was ist das Problem? Bitt erklären?
Bei mir steht dort $23,79 was wollt ihr also von mir?

Screenshot von der Storeseite!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nazzy (5. Juni 2015)

evtl erwartet er, dass es dann auch 23 euro sein müssten ? :p
Btw, sind 30 Euro ein Schnäppchen, wenn man bedenkt, wieviele Stunden man investieren kann.


----------



## BabaYaga (5. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht hab ichs ja überlesen aber gibts sowas wie Truhen? Gabs doch früher mal oder?
Auf der einen Seite soll man sich epische Rüstung behalten (zwecks späterer Aufwertung), auch wenn man "Besseres" findet, auf der anderen Seite will man doch aber nicht ständig alles rumschleppen.


----------



## Kinguin (5. Juni 2015)

Nazzy schrieb:


> evtl erwartet er, dass es dann auch 23 euro sein müssten ? :p
> Btw, sind 30 Euro ein Schnäppchen, wenn man bedenkt, wieviele Stunden man investieren kann.



Selbst der Vollpreis von 60€ ist ein Schnäppchen ,das Spiel bietet ordentlich Umfang. ^^ 
Und ja ich meine es ernst,wobei ich persönlich sowieso nicht nach Euro pro Stunde gehe,Qualität ist einfach viel entscheidender.
Wobei Videospiele so oder so ein gutes P/L Verhältnis bieten im Vergleich zu anderen Hobbys.


----------



## Aldrearic (5. Juni 2015)

Selbst 300 Euro sind ieîn Schnäppchen für TW3, da manche Quests in TW3 m ehr Umfang bieten als so manches anderes Game, wie ich feststellen musste. Einen Tag an einer Quest, gibt es sonst nirgends. Das P/L von TW3 ist übberragend.


----------



## Shona (5. Juni 2015)

Nazzy schrieb:


> evtl erwartet er, dass es dann auch 23 euro sein müssten ? :p
> Btw, sind 30 Euro ein Schnäppchen, wenn man bedenkt, wieviele Stunden man investieren kann.


Naja wenn er statt 21 Euro dann 23 zahlen will soll er einfach mal fragen ob er 2 Euro mehr bezahlen darf



Kinguin schrieb:


> Selbst der Vollpreis von 60€ ist ein Schnäppchen ,das Spiel bietet ordentlich Umfang. ^^
> Und ja ich meine es ernst,wobei ich persönlich sowieso nicht nach Euro pro Stunde gehe,Qualität ist einfach viel entscheidender.
> Wobei Videospiele so oder so ein gutes P/L Verhältnis bieten im Vergleich zu anderen Hobbys.


Das Spiel ist weit mehr wert als 60€  Wobei man sagen muss das es weniger als 60e sind wenn man Teil 1+2 oder nur einen der anderen Teile hätte
Wann hast du aber das letzte mal so einen Umfang für 60€ bekommen? 

Mich würde aber eher das Problem interessieren, den anscheind ist mein Link zur GoG Seite nicht witzig. Kostet es nicht $23,79, weil dann müsste ich mal schauen wieso ich diesen Preis angezeigt bekomme


----------



## Kinguin (5. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist weit mehr wert als 60€
> Wann hast du das letzte mal so einen Umfang für 60€ bekommen? Wobei man sagen muss das es weniger als 60e sind wenn man Teil 1+2 oder nur einen der anderen Teile hätte



Nun gut für ein Open World Spiel ist die hohe Spielzeit an sich nichts so Besonderes,aber es ist eben die Qualität, die den Unterschied macht.
Es gibt ja genug solcher Spiele,die mit 50-100h bewerben und in denen man tatsächlich so lange Zeit verbringen kann ,aber nur wenn man sich langweilen will. 
TW3 ist einfach eine andere Liga.

PS: Ja aber hab 60€ für die Retail hingelegt,da gab es ja keinen Rabatte drauf.


----------



## turbosnake (5. Juni 2015)

> PS: Ja aber hab 60€ für die Retail hingelegt,da gab es ja keinen Rabatte drauf.


Ich habe dafür 45€ (amazon) bezahlt, wo bezahlt man dafür den 60€?


----------



## JimSim3 (5. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Mich würde aber eher das Problem interessieren, den anscheind ist mein Link zur GoG Seite nicht witzig. Kostet es nicht $23,79, weil dann müsste ich mal schauen wieso ich diesen Preis angezeigt bekomme



Also bei mir wird ein Preis von 59,99€ angezeigt...


----------



## Shona (5. Juni 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich habe dafür 45€ (amazon) bezahlt, wo bezahlt man dafür den 60€?


Steam und eigentlich gog wenn du keines der vorherigen trile hast.  Hab aber auch nur 45 bezahlt + den seasons pass 




JimSim3 schrieb:


> Also bei mir wird ein Preis von 59,99€ angezeigt...


Danke dann muss ich da morgen mal schauen wieso bei mir das nicht angezeigt wird


----------



## Shizuki (5. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Was ist das Problem? Bitt erklären?
> Bei mir steht dort $23,79 was wollt ihr also von mir?
> 
> Screenshot von der Storeseite!
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 So sieht das für mich aus!


----------



## Scholdarr (5. Juni 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Nigredo um das Bärensilberschwert habe ich leider immer noch nicht gefunden.?


Nigredo kann man nicht kaufen, nur per Alchemie herstellen. Du brauchst dafür das Rezept für Nigredo und das Rezept für White Gull als Hauptkomponente (weiß aber nicht mehr, wo man die Rezepte genau bekommen kann, einfach mal alle Herbalists abgrasen, kann auch sein, dass man es nur nach der Quest vom Druiden auf Skellige bekommt).




Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Vielleicht hab ichs ja überlesen aber gibts sowas wie Truhen? Gabs doch früher mal oder?
> Auf der einen Seite soll man sich epische Rüstung behalten (zwecks späterer Aufwertung), auch wenn man "Besseres" findet, auf der anderen Seite will man doch aber nicht ständig alles rumschleppen.


Du kannst keine epischen Gegenstände später noch aufwerten, das hat CDPR missverständlich kommuniziert. Aufwertbar sind nur die Hexergegenstände, also die Griffin, Bear und Cat Rüstungen/Waffen (die Anfangsrüstung ist nur einmal gleich zu Beginn in White Orchard aufrüstbar, danach ist sie wertlos). Den Rest kannst du getrost verkaufen, wenn die Stats nicht mehr ausreichen bzw. du bessere Gegenstände gefunden hast.

Du musst aber auch die aufrüstbaren Hexergegenstände nicht unbedingt behalten, weil du die Basisversionen und die Upgrades bei Bedarf auch immer wieder neu craften lassen kannst.


----------



## BabaYaga (5. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Du kannst keine epischen Gegenstände später noch aufwerten, das hat CDPR missverständlich kommuniziert. Aufwertbar sind nur die Hexergegenstände, also die Griffin, Bear und Cat Rüstungen/Waffen (die Anfangsrüstung ist nur einmal gleich zu Beginn in White Orchard aufrüstbar, danach ist sie wertlos). Den Rest kannst du getrost verkaufen, wenn die Stats nicht mehr ausreichen bzw. du bessere Gegenstände gefunden hast.
> 
> Du musst aber auch die aufrüstbaren Hexergegenstände nicht unbedingt behalten, weil du die Basisversionen und die Upgrades bei Bedarf auch immer wieder neu craften lassen kannst.



Ok dann hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt ich meinte eh die Hexerrüstungen. Aktuell hatte ich die Greifenrüstung, die ich aber bis auf den Brustteil eh schon getauscht habe und daher nur noch mit mir rumschleppe...
Aber stimmt du hast recht, ich kann die ja dann im Fall der Fälle eh wieder neu craften, das ist vermutlich sinnvoller als sie rumzutragen. (Zwecks Gewicht)
Material gibt es ja mehr als Genug. Thx. Dann hat sich mein Problem eigentlich erledigt *g*


----------



## Scholdarr (5. Juni 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Ok dann hab ich mich falsch ausgedrückt ich meinte eh die Hexerrüstungen. Aktuell hatte ich die Greifenrüstung, die ich aber bis auf den Brustteil eh schon getauscht habe und daher nur noch mit mir rumschleppe...
> Aber stimmt du hast recht, ich kann die ja dann im Fall der Fälle eh wieder neu craften, das ist vermutlich sinnvoller als sie rumzutragen. (Zwecks Gewicht)
> Material gibt es ja mehr als Genug. Thx. Dann hat sich mein Problem eigentlich erledigt *g*


Oder kauf dir einfach möglichst zügig die besten Satteltaschen mit 100kg Tragekraft. Damit solltest du alle 3 Hexersets (Waffen+Rüstungen) ständig mit dir rumtragen können, solange du dein Inventar nicht mit anderem unnützen Zeug zumüllst. Wenn du dich für ein Set entschieden hast, ist es natürlich noch einfacher.


----------



## Porsche2000 (5. Juni 2015)

Hat eigentlich Vernon Roche in  TW3 die selbe deutsche Synchronstimme wie aus TW2?
Das fände ich sehr wichtig. Und auch all die anderen Charaktere, die man aus den Vorgängern kennt...


----------



## Scholdarr (5. Juni 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich Vernon Roche in  TW3 die selbe deutsche Synchronstimme wie aus TW2?
> Das fände ich sehr wichtig. Und auch all die anderen Charaktere, die man aus den Vorgängern kennt...



*Witcher 3:*

*Markus Pfeiffer (Geralt von Rivia)*
*Oliver Schnelker (Rittersporn)*
*Vanessa Wunsch (Triss Merigold)*
*Dieter Brink (Zoltan Chivay)*
Katrin von Chamier (Yennefer)
Katrin Heß (Ciri)
Dieter Brandecker (Baron)
David Schulze (Lambert)
Rolf Berg (Dijkstra)
Olaf Reitz (Eskel)
Peter Harting (Cranch an Craite)
Axel Gottschick (Mousesack/Ermion)
Bert Cöll (Vesemir)
Hendrik Stickan (Emhyr var Emreis)
Ilya Welter (Keira Metz)
Volker Niederfahrenhorst (Avallac'h)
Julia von Tettenborn (Cerys an Craite)
Arne Obermeyer (Hjalmar an Craite)
Birte Baumgardt (Priscilla)

*Witcher 2:*

*Markus Pfeiffer (Geralt von Rivia)*
*Oliver Schnelker	(Rittersporn)*
*Susanne Dobrusskin (Triss Merigold)*
*Dieter Brink (Zoltan Chivay)*
Rene Dawn Claude (Arjan La Valette)
Milena Karas	(Ves)
Renier Baaken (Detmold)
Michaela Kametz (Philippa Eilhart)
Hans Bayer (Foltest)
Jochen Kolenda	(Henselt)
Peter Harting (Bernard Loredo)
Lars Schmidtke (Radovid)
Tom Jacobs (Letho)
Susanne Reuter (Sheala de Tancarville)
Gerd Kilbinger (Shilard Fitz-Oesterlen)
Corinna Dorenkamp (Saskia)
Philip Schepman	(Vernon Roche)
Frank Bahrenberg (Yarpen Zigrin)
Andreas Meese (Iorweth)


Scheinbar wurden die meisten Sprecher beibehalten, wobei das nicht für alle gilt. Triss hat scheinbar zumindest schon mal eine andere Sprecherin. Bei Roche selbst weiß ich es nicht genau, weil der bisher nicht angegeben/veröffentlicht wurde, da seine Rolle in Witcher 3 wohl zu klein ist. Da muss dir jemand weiterhelfen, der das Spiel auf deutsch zockt und die Stimmen direkt vergleichen kann. Ich würde generell eh eher die (hervorragende) englische Synchro empfehlen...


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> *Witcher 3:*
> 
> *Markus Pfeiffer (Geralt von Rivia)*
> *Oliver Schnelker (Rittersporn)*
> ...



Ja sollte der gleiche Sprecher sein, zumindest merke ich da keinen Unterschied zu Teil 2. Also entweder es ist also der Gleiche, oder aber er hätte eine täuschend ehnlich klingende Stimme, sofern es ein anderer wäre.


----------



## Porsche2000 (6. Juni 2015)

Das mit Triss ist ja schade. Auf Englisch will ich es nicht spielen. Aber ich sollte langsam mal mit dem Spiel anfangen jetzt wo Patch 1.05 draußen ist. Macht es einen Unterschied ob man TW2 Savegame simuliert oder ein neues Spiel startet? Was ändert diese Simulation?


----------



## Iconoclast (6. Juni 2015)

Was hat es denn mit der Meldung nach dem Patch auf sich, dass es neue Animationen gibt und die im Spielmenü aktivieren kann? Ich finde da nix.


----------



## Scholdarr (6. Juni 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Das mit Triss ist ja schade. Auf Englisch will ich es nicht spielen. Aber ich sollte langsam mal mit dem Spiel anfangen jetzt wo Patch 1.05 draußen ist. Macht es einen Unterschied ob man TW2 Savegame simuliert oder ein neues Spiel startet? Was ändert diese Simulation?



Es gibt am Anfang des Spiels eine bestimmte Situation, in der du zu vergangenen Ereignissen befragt wirst. Importierst du ein Savegame von TW2, wird das übersprungen. Hast du kein Savegame, kannst du hier bestimmte Entscheidungen aus TW2 erneut treffen.

Die Auswirkungen halten sich imo allerdings eher in Grenzen. Es gibt ein paar Dinge, aber die nenne ich hier aufgrund von Spoilern nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Juni 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Was hat es denn mit der Meldung nach dem Patch auf sich, dass es neue Animationen gibt und die im Spielmenü aktivieren kann? Ich finde da nix.



Sie haben für die Hexersinne eine zuschaltbare Option für farbenblinde Menschen  eingebaut, darauf bezieht sich die Meldung. Du kannst ihn halt aktivieren indem und unter Optionen auf Spieleinstellungen gehst und dort den Modus für Farbenblinde aktivierst.
Die dürften bisher in der tat Probleme gehabt haben bei aktivierten Hexersinnen die relevanten Hinweise zu erkennen da die rot dargestellt wurden.


----------



## Ruptet (6. Juni 2015)

Ich glaube eher, dass damit die Controller-Einstellungen gemeint sind.
Aber ja, das auch.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Juni 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher, dass damit die Controller-Einstellungen gemeint sind.
> Aber ja, das auch.



Bezweifle ich, da in der eingeblendeten Mitteilung expliziet von zuschaltbaren Animationen die Rede war und Controllereinstellungen sind keine Animationen.


----------



## Scholdarr (6. Juni 2015)

Oh Mann, ich muss morgen echt mal einen gewaltigen Post zum Storytelling in Witcher 3 im Witcherforum schreiben. Das brennt mir so unter den Nägeln und ich habe so viel dazu zu sagen... 

Zum Glück(?) müsste meine einmonatige Auszeit im Witcherforum jetzt wieder abgelaufen sein.


----------



## Ruptet (6. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bezweifle ich, da in der eingeblendeten Mitteilung expliziet von zuschaltbaren Animationen die Rede war und Controllereinstellungen sind keine Animationen.



Von Animationen hab ich garnichts gesehen ehrlich gesagt 
Bei mir ploppte "Steuerungsschemen aktivieren" auf.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (6. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Nigredo kann man nicht kaufen, nur per Alchemie herstellen. Du brauchst dafür das Rezept für Nigredo und das Rezept für White Gull als Hauptkomponente (weiß aber nicht mehr, wo man die Rezepte genau bekommen kann, einfach mal alle Herbalists abgrasen, kann auch sein, dass man es nur nach der Quest vom Druiden auf Skellige bekommt).


 Ahja danke habe das nun auch erledigt super nach etwas hin und her um Kirschlikör und Alraunenlikör zu kaufen die Rezepte hatte ich zum Glück schon war nur nicht auf die Idee gekommen da mal nach Nigredo zu suchen. Ich schleppe im Moment alle 3 Sets mit mir rum zum Teil schon auf Überlegen Aufgewertet soweit ich das schon konnte für Katzen Rüstungsteile und Bärenwaffen muss ich noch das Rezept suchen. Und dann kommt noch für alle die Meister Version mal sehen wann und was man dann braucht zur Herstellung.



Ruptet schrieb:


> Von Animationen hab ich garnichts gesehen ehrlich gesagt
> Bei mir ploppte "Steuerungsschemen aktivieren" auf.


 Das habe ich beim jedem Spielstart ... Maus und Tastatur erkannt oder so kommt jedesmal ist auch nicht neu ...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (6. Juni 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Na, das wars nicht, war wirklich nur ein einziges mal nach dem Update, ist ja aber auch unwichtig.


ja ich weiß das war was anderes denke aber auch es war Steuerungsschema und nichts mit für Farbenblinde


----------



## Ruptet (6. Juni 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Ahja danke habe das nun auch erledigt super nach etwas hin und her um Kirschlikör und Alraunenlikör zu kaufen die Rezepte hatte ich zum Glück schon war nur nicht auf die Idee gekommen da mal nach Nigredo zu suchen. Ich schleppe im Moment alle 3 Sets mit mir rum zum Teil schon auf Überlegen Aufgewertet soweit ich das schon konnte für Katzen Rüstungsteile und Bärenwaffen muss ich noch das Rezept suchen. Und dann kommt noch für alle die Meister Version mal sehen wann und was man dann braucht zur Herstellung.
> 
> Das habe ich beim jedem Spielstart ... Maus und Tastatur erkannt oder so kommt jedesmal ist auch nicht neu ...



Na, das wars nicht, war wirklich nur ein einziges mal nach dem Update, ist ja aber auch unwichtig.


----------



## Shona (6. Juni 2015)

Shizuki schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> So sieht das für mich aus!


Und das kann man nicht anmerken? 
Statt dessen machst du mich dumm von der Seite an und ich weiss absolut nicht um was es geht. Wenn es um Keys geht mache ich keine Scherze vor allem nicht bei offizielen Seiten wie GoG!



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Oder kauf dir einfach möglichst zügig die  besten Satteltaschen mit 100kg Tragekraft.


Bekommt man aber erst nach der Mission 18. Mainquest *Pyres of Novigrad* beim Händler in Putrid Grove oder nach einem Rennen in Skellige.
Somit ist zügig da nicht der Fall



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich würde generell eh eher die  (hervorragende) englische Synchro empfehlen *die sich nicht verändert hat*...


FIXED 

Noch so ein Grund warum ich auf Englisch spiele


----------



## Porsche2000 (6. Juni 2015)

Hat es denn keine Auswirkung, ob man Letho in TW2 gekillt- oder am Leben gelassen hat? Finde das schon sehr schade,  weil das ganze Spiel darum ging und am Ende für Spannungen zwischen Geralt und Roche sorgte. Wenn die  Sache nun plötzlich irgendwo in Vergessenheit schlummert als wäre nie was passiert, ist das nicht gerade erfreulich.



Shona schrieb:


> Noch so ein Grund warum ich auf Englisch spiele



Was ist der Sinn, auf Englisch zu spielen? Das ist auch nicht die Originalsynchro. Nur Polnisch ist wohl unter der Regie von CD Projekt entstanden. Es kommt immer darauf an, wo ein Spiel her kommt. Gothic z.B. hat die beste deutsche Synchro. Die englische kannst du vergessen. Das deutsche Original macht so viel mehr Atmosphäre aus.

Und bei Schauspielern gibt es deutsche Synchronsprecher, die sogar passender sind als die echten Stimmen.


----------



## Aldrearic (6. Juni 2015)

Ich hab schnell eine Tragetasche von 75kg gefunden, irgendwo dann eine 100kg Tragetasche. Ich weis nicht, ob es zwingend notwendig ist diese 18 Mainquest zuerst zu machen. Gefunden hab ich diese auf den Skellige Inseln.

TW3 spiele ich auf Deutsch.

Zu Letho


Spoiler



Er taucht in TW3 auf, mehr schreibe ich nicht dazu, sonst ist es zu viel verraten


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Oh Mann, ich muss morgen echt mal einen gewaltigen Post zum Storytelling in Witcher 3 im Witcherforum schreiben. Das brennt mir so unter den Nägeln und ich habe so viel dazu zu sagen...
> 
> Zum Glück(?) müsste meine einmonatige Auszeit im Witcherforum jetzt wieder abgelaufen sein.


Wa..? Was hast du denn angestellt? Ich bin gespannt auf deinen Post


----------



## Porsche2000 (6. Juni 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Zu Letho
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



OK, aber was ist denn, wenn man ihn in TW2 getötet hat? Nicht sehr glaubwürdig, wenn er dann wieder auftaucht. Oder wird das durch Magie erklärt?


----------



## Mottekus (6. Juni 2015)

spielt der 2. Teil nicht nach dem 3.? die reden doch immer von der wilden Jagd im 2. und davon das Yennefer getötet wurde


----------



## Shona (6. Juni 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Was ist der Sinn, auf Englisch zu spielen?


Ich spiele seit 20 Jahren auf Englisch wieso sollte ich das ändern?
Würde ich polnisch verstehen würde ich es in polnisch spielen, aber ich kann nur Deutsch & Englisch 

Es macht z. B. für mich auch keinen Sinn warum sie in Witcher 3 Namen ändern wie Johnny der im deutsche Hansi heisst.
Ich weiss auch manchmal gar nicht von wem geredet wird wenn jemand Rittersporn schreibt, da muss ich meistens erstmal Google anwerfen.

Achja und ich schaue auch alles auf Englisch, weil für mich ist die  deutsche Synchro sehr schlecht. Vor allem dann wenn man etwas vorher auf  Englisch gesehen/gespielt hat. Da kommt man sich so vor als würde man etwas komplett anderes sehen/hören 



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> OK, aber was ist denn, wenn man ihn in TW2  getötet hat? Nicht sehr glaubwürdig, wenn er dann wieder auftaucht. Oder  wird das durch Magie erklärt?


Er taucht nur dann auf wenn du ihn *NICHT* getötet hast, genauso wie Sile/Sheala




Aldrearic schrieb:


> Ich hab schnell eine Tragetasche von 75kg  gefunden, irgendwo dann eine 100kg Tragetasche. Ich weis nicht, ob es  zwingend notwendig ist diese 18 Mainquest zuerst zu machen. Gefunden hab  ich diese auf den Skellige Inseln.


-> Saddlebags | Witcher 3 Wiki ist aber ein ? dahinter somit ist man sich nicht sicher ob diese Mainquest Vorausetzung ist, aber ich hab sie bei dem Händler nie gesehen und nach der Quest war ich nicht mehr bei dem.

Ich hab sie bei einem Rennen in Skellige bekommen und wenn du auf Skellige bist dann hast du definitiv die 18. Mainquest hinter dir xD -> Erste Quest in Novigrad -> The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Guide to Main Quests - The Witcher Wiki



Mottekus schrieb:


> spielt der 2. Teil nicht nach dem 3.? die reden  doch immer von der wilden Jagd im 2. und davon das Yennefer getötet  wurde


Ja und die reden im ersten & zweiten Teil so von Yennefer weil Geralt sich nicht erinnern kann und glaubt das Yennefer tod ist weil es das letzte ist an das er sich erinnert. Er erfährt erst am Ende von Teil 2 das sie noch lebt und ebenfalls ihr Gedächnis verloren hat.


Witcher 1 = 5 Jahre nach dem letzten Buch
Witcher 2 = 3 Monate nach Witcher 1
Witcher 3 = 6 Monate nach Witcher 2


----------



## BabaYaga (6. Juni 2015)

Also ich habe die zerschlissenen Satteltaschen ziemlich am Anfang in Velen irgendwo gekauft. Da hatte ich gerade mal die ersten Mainquests gemacht um aus dem Startgebiet rauszukommen.
Das Ding hat eine Kapazität von 70 und erhöhlte mein Inventar auf 130kg bei einem Gewicht von 1.51kg.
Mit dem Ding komme ich eigentlich perfekt zurecht.
In der Wiki oben steht ja was von Novigrad, das ist defintiv kein muss. Wie gesagt ich war noch weit weit weg von Novigrad, hatte da gerade mal Level 5 oder so...
Bin mir aber nicht mehr sicher ob es ein Händler war oder vielleicht sogar Frau Metz, die ja auch das nette Getränk hat womit man alle Perks neu setzen kann.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Juni 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> OK, aber was ist denn, wenn man ihn in TW2 getötet hat? Nicht sehr glaubwürdig, wenn er dann wieder auftaucht. Oder wird das durch Magie erklärt?



@Letho:


Spoiler



Wen er tot ist ist er tot, dann taucht er auch nicht mehr auf. Nur wen man ihn am Leben gelassen hat erscheint er auch in TW3, gleiches gilt für jede andere Entscheidung wo jemand tot, oder lebendig sein kann.


----------



## Iconoclast (6. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sie haben für die Hexersinne eine zuschaltbare Option für farbenblinde Menschen  eingebaut, darauf bezieht sich die Meldung. Du kannst ihn halt aktivieren indem und unter Optionen auf Spieleinstellungen gehst und dort den Modus für Farbenblinde aktivierst.
> Die dürften bisher in der tat Probleme gehabt haben bei aktivierten Hexersinnen die relevanten Hinweise zu erkennen da die rot dargestellt wurden.



Ah ok, die hatte ich schon gefunden. Aber unter Animationen habe ich mir was anderes vorgestellt.


----------



## Oozy (6. Juni 2015)

Ich habe inzwischen 16 kleine blaue Mutagene und konnte schon ein "Blaues Mutagen" herstellen. Nun möchte ich aber ein "Grosses Blaues Mutagen", was aber nicht funktioniert, weil ich kein weiteres "Blaues Mutagen" herstellen kann. Hat da irgendwer eine Lösung?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (6. Juni 2015)

weiter blaue Mutagene Sammeln bis es geht ... und nicht alle blauen sind gleich gilt auch für die anderen die haben Teilweise andere Namen wenn du drauf gehst mit der Maus


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (6. Juni 2015)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Ich habe inzwischen 16 kleine blaue Mutagene und konnte schon ein "Blaues Mutagen" herstellen. Nun möchte ich aber ein "Grosses Blaues Mutagen", was aber nicht funktioniert, weil ich kein weiteres "Blaues Mutagen" herstellen kann. Hat da irgendwer eine Lösung?



Warum kannst du denn kein Blaues Mutagen herstellen? Sagt er du hättest nicht genug kleine blaue Mutagene?
Hast du auch gecheckt dass es wirklich alles "kleine blaue Mutagene" sind und keine Monster-Mutagene?


----------



## Oozy (6. Juni 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> weiter blaue Mutagene Sammeln bis es geht ... und nicht alle blauen sind gleich gilt auch für die anderen die haben Teilweise andere Namen wenn du drauf gehst mit der Maus



Zu den 16 weiteren kleinen blauen Mutagene besitze ich noch diverse andere Mutagene von verschiedenen Monstern. Dass man die nicht kombinieren kann, habe ich schon gemerkt. 



kalleklappstuhl schrieb:


> Warum kannst du denn kein Blaues Mutagen herstellen? Sagt er du hättest nicht genug kleine blaue Mutagene?


Nein, das Spiel meldet, dass ich diesen Gegenstand bereits besitze. Wie wenn man einen Trank herstellen will, den man schon besitzt, da wird auch eine Meldung angezeigt, dass das nicht funktioniere, weil man diesen Gegenstand schon im Inventar hat.



> Hast du auch gecheckt dass es wirklich alles "kleine blaue Mutagene" sind und keine Monster-Mutagene?


Es sind nur "kleine blaue Mutagene". Zusätzlich besitze ich aber auch noch weitere blaue Mutagene, die ich bei Monstern gefunden habe. Aber diese kann man ja nicht kombinieren, das habe ich schon gemerkt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Juni 2015)

Sagt mal gibts irgendeinen Schnellzuweisungs-Bug?

Ich stehe hier an einer Quest rum an der ich ein Schnellzuweisungs-Item benutzen muss. Ich legs in den entsprechenden Slot, ich drücke die zugewiesene Taste und es passiert nichts. Egal welches Item ich da reinlege und welche Taste ich zuweise un hämmere - Geralt tut nichts. Was zur Hölle mache ich falsch?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (6. Juni 2015)

Habe 63 Mutagene und sehe ab und zu rein ob ich was Kombinieren kann. Habe so schon ein Rotes mit 10% 2 mit 7 und ein paar mit 5 ein Grünen mit +150% und einige mit 100 sowie 50 ... usw.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (6. Juni 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Sagt mal gibts irgendeinen Schnellzuweisungs-Bug?
> 
> Ich stehe hier an einer Quest rum an der ich ein Schnellzuweisungs-Item benutzen muss. Ich legs in den entsprechenden Slot, ich drücke die zugewiesene Taste und es passiert nichts. Egal welches Item ich da reinlege und welche Taste ich zuweise un hämmere - Geralt tut nichts. Was zur Hölle mache ich falsch?


erst mit I ins Inventar dann Tab und zuweisen wenn du es so machst nichts ...


----------



## Quotient (6. Juni 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Sagt mal gibts irgendeinen Schnellzuweisungs-Bug?
> 
> Ich stehe hier an einer Quest rum an der ich ein Schnellzuweisungs-Item benutzen muss. Ich legs in den entsprechenden Slot, ich drücke die zugewiesene Taste und es passiert nichts. Egal welches Item ich da reinlege und welche Taste ich zuweise un hämmere - Geralt tut nichts. Was zur Hölle mache ich falsch?



Hatte ich Gestern auch, half nur das Savegame neu zu laden....


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Juni 2015)

Quotient schrieb:


> Hatte ich Gestern auch, half nur das Savegame neu zu laden....



Danke - das hat geholfen.

Und ich reiß mir hier nen Wolf ab im Optionsmenü


----------



## Robonator (6. Juni 2015)

Für die die ihn auch mögen: AngryJoe hat sein Review zu Witcher 3 rausgehauen und er ist mal nicht am flamen sondern viel mehr am feiern 
Achtung Spoilergefahr und so:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6QoEUqadW4


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Juni 2015)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Ich habe inzwischen 16 kleine blaue Mutagene und konnte schon ein "Blaues Mutagen" herstellen. Nun möchte ich aber ein "Grosses Blaues Mutagen", was aber nicht funktioniert, weil ich kein weiteres "Blaues Mutagen" herstellen kann. Hat da irgendwer eine Lösung?



Du benötigst dazu "kleine blaue Mutagene". Mit blauen Mutagenen die zb. von Erscheinungen stammen funktioniert das nicht da die dann in der Beschreibung "Mutagen einer Erscheinung", oder so ehnlich heißen und für Absude benötigt werden.
Ist in der Tat ein Punkt der in TW3 etwas blöd gelöst ist weil die Mutagene von besonderen Gegnern genauso aussehn wie kleine Mutagene, aber nicht zum herstellen größerer Mutagene verwendet werden können. So glaubt man, wen man nicht genau nachschaut genug Mutagene zu haben, hat sie aber eigentlich doch nicht. 
Hoffe es ist verständlich was ich meine.


----------



## BabaYaga (6. Juni 2015)

Bin gerade spaßhalber nochmal in eine Höhle gelaufen, die ich schon bei einer Mainquest gemacht hatte. Die hatte ich auch komplett leer geplündert vor paar Stunden.
Nun waren die Schatzkisten teilweise wieder gefüllt und zwar mit Schemata für "Verbesserte Öle" und so Sachen, also tatsächlich Brauchbares.
Gewundert hat es mich trotzdem. Wenn ich einen Ort schon geplündert habe, sollten die Kisten doch eigentlich leer bleiben, ziemlich sinnfrei.


----------



## Iconoclast (6. Juni 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Für die die ihn auch mögen: AngryJoe hat sein Review zu Witcher 3 rausgehauen und er ist mal nicht am flamen sondern viel mehr am feiern
> Achtung Spoilergefahr und so:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6QoEUqadW4



Gibt es da auch Storyspoiler oder nur Gameplayspoiler? Würde es mir gerne mal angucken, der Typ ist der Hammer.


----------



## Incredible Alk (6. Juni 2015)

Der Loot ist tatsächlcih schwer aufgebohrt oder?

Ich meine ich hab nen Hexerauftrag für Level 10 gemacht und das erlegte Viech hatte ein Silberschwert-Relikt mit 3 Sockeln dabei das soeben meine DPS mal vervierfacht hat... WTF 

Jetzt laufe ich rum und alles was nen einstelligen Level hat ist schon tot wenn ichs schief ankucke^^


----------



## Robonator (6. Juni 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Gibt es da auch Storyspoiler oder nur Gameplayspoiler? Würde es mir gerne mal angucken, der Typ ist der Hammer.



Ich hab ehrlich gesagt nur etwas durchgeskippt aber im Hintergrund läuft halt ein wenig Gameplaymaterial und er erzählt halt sehr viel. ^^ Die ersten paar Minuten kann man eig. Sorgenfrei gucken und das Ende mit Fazit eben auch.


----------



## BabaYaga (6. Juni 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Der Loot ist tatsächlcih schwer aufgebohrt oder?
> 
> Ich meine ich hab nen Hexerauftrag für Level 10 gemacht und das erlegte Viech hatte ein Silberschwert-Relikt mit 3 Sockeln dabei das soeben meine DPS mal vervierfacht hat... WTF
> 
> Jetzt laufe ich rum und alles was nen einstelligen Level hat ist schon tot wenn ichs schief ankucke^^



Ja ich weiß auch nicht obs Zufall ist oder ob man jetzt echt noch mehr so Reliktschwerter findet.
Dachte vorher eigentlich die wären eh gezielt gut versteckt aber mittlerweile, finde ich so ein Ding an allen Ecken.
Die volle Power + 3 Slots für Runen... aber okay, bringt gut Kohle das Zeug. Die kann man teilweise für 300+ verhökern haha.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Juni 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß auch nicht obs Zufall ist oder ob man jetzt echt noch mehr so Reliktschwerter findet.
> Dachte vorher eigentlich die wären eh gezielt gut versteckt aber mittlerweile, finde ich so ein Ding an allen Ecken.
> Die volle Power + 3 Slots für Runen... aber okay, bringt gut Kohle das Zeug. Die kann man teilweise für 300+ verhökern haha.



Reliktschwerter haben soweit ich das gesehen habe immer 3 Sockel und sind auch immer bei Hexeraufträgen zu finden, oder alternativ Relikrüstungsteile. Nur ob man aus Schatztruhen Reliktitems zieht ist Zufall, daran hat auch Patch 1.05 nicht wirklich was geändert.


----------



## BabaYaga (6. Juni 2015)

Hm ne ich hatte auch schon Einige mit 1-2 Slots. Bei Klamotten gibt es auch Relikte mit 0 Slots.
Das Nilfgaarder Rüstungsset (DLC) findet man übrigens in Krähenfells, beim Händler hinter dem Rüstungsschmied. Dachte schon ich hätte das vorher übersehen, der weilen war das ja neu hinzugekommen gg.
Da sind auch gleich die fetten Satteltaschen mit 70 dabei ^^


----------



## Maggolos (6. Juni 2015)

Hab eben bemerkt, beim Import eines anderen Spielstandes, wenn ihr das Tattoo nicht entfernen lasst (aus Witcher 2), habt ihr das noch im 3

Einfach genial


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Juni 2015)

Ich war jetzt zum ersten Mal in den richtigen Städten, Oxenfurt und Novigrad. Holy Cow. So GIGANTISCH und so detailliert und so voller NPCs und so OHNE Ladezeiten! Wie?!


----------



## RavionHD (6. Juni 2015)

Hey Leute,
wo finde ich Gwint Karten?
Mein Set ist nicht vollständig, ich kann somit kein Gwint spielen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Juni 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> wo finde ich Gwint Karten?
> Mein Set ist nicht vollständig, ich kann somit kein Gwint spielen.


Eigentlich hat man doch von Anfang an ein vollständiges Set? Zumindest wenn mans im Inn ganz am Anfang mal gespielt hat.


----------



## RavionHD (6. Juni 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Eigentlich hat man doch von Anfang an ein vollständiges Set? Zumindest wenn mans im Inn ganz am Anfang mal gespielt hat.



Ich habe eine Partie gespielt in Weißdorf, seitdem nicht mehr, wenn ich jetzt eins spielen will heißt es immer dass ich kein vollständiges Set habe.


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Juni 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ich habe eine Partie gespielt in Weißdorf, seitdem nicht mehr, wenn ich jetzt eins spielen will heißt es immer dass ich kein vollständiges Set habe.


Ich denke du musst nur unbenutzte Karten aus deinem Stapel in dein Deck aufnehmen.


----------



## RavionHD (6. Juni 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich denke du musst nur unbenutzte Karten aus deinem Stapel in dein Deck aufnehmen.



Von links nach rechts verschieben?
Habe ich schon gemacht, es sind trotzdem noch zu wenige.


----------



## Robonator (6. Juni 2015)

Hast aber schon noch das Königreich des Nordens ausgewählt oder? Für die anderen Decks musst du erstmal massig neue Karten sammeln


----------



## Nazzy (6. Juni 2015)

hm, seit 1.05 habe ich ein paar fps weniger und iwie rennen auch wesentlich mehr NPCs herum :p. Kann das jmd bestätigen ?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (6. Juni 2015)

So habe mir mal zu den 3 Besonderen Sets eine Tabelle erstellt und schon mal den Spielerlevel Eingetragen bei dem man sie nutzen kann. Vermutlich werde ich auch noch später mal die Zutaten eintragen, auf einem 2. Excel Arbeitsblatt und Verlinkung dazu, für den 2. Spieldurchlauf, nachdem ich mir Witcher 2 wohl als Lets Play angesehen habe, wollte es ja eigentlich mal zu ende Spielen werde ich aber wohl nicht machen.


----------



## Scholdarr (6. Juni 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wa..? Was hast du denn angestellt? Ich bin gespannt auf deinen Post



Witcher 3 bzw. CDPR zu viel und offen kritisiert. Das kam bei der Moderation nicht so gut an und man wollte mich wohl lieber schnell mundtot machen vor Release... 


Bezüglich Gwent (welcher Dussel hat das nur zu "Gwint" übersetzt... ): einfach alle Karten aufkaufen, die man finden kann. Von jedem möglichen Gegner, den man das erste Mal besiegt, bekommt man auch eine Karte aus dessen Deck. Zu Beginn hat man nur ein ausreichendes, ziemlich schlechtes Set der nördlichen Königreiche. Mit den Monster, Scoiatael oder Nilfgaard kann man erst später spielen, wenn man mehr Karten gekauft oder gesammelt hat.


----------



## Oozy (6. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht sieht man hier, was mein Problem ist. Irgendwie kann ich diese grosse blaue Mutagen einfach nicht herstellen.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Juni 2015)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Vielleicht sieht man hier, was mein Problem ist. Irgendwie kann ich diese grosse blaue Mutagen einfach nicht herstellen.



Hmm, tja, das sieht in der tat ehr nach einem Bug aus... Weil dem Bild nach zu urteilen solltest du genug kleine blaue Mutagene haben.


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Juni 2015)

Es gibt doch bei allen Mutagenen verschiede also auch bei den blauen, Möglicherweise sind manche schon aus den Zutatmutagenen hergestellt worden und fix fertig in dein Inventar gelandet.  Beim ersten Bild steht aber das du den schon hast, was mich wundert weil Sinn macht es nicht, ich habe 2x Vitalitäts-Mutagene drin, müssten die Grünen sein, und es funktioniert.


----------



## Scholdarr (6. Juni 2015)

Es gibt verschiedene blaue Mutagene. Es gibt Monster-spezifische Mutagene, die man nicht upgraden kann, und die man nur für Decoctions verwenden kann (die haben dann auch spezifische Namen, z.B. Wrath-Mutagen, Werwolf-Mutagen, usw). Daneben gibt es noch "normale" Mutagene, die einfach nur z.B. "blaues Mutagen" heißen. Diese kann man per Alchemie aufrüsten (3 zu 1) und für die Skillaufwertung im Charakterbildschirm nutzen. Visuell unterscheiden die sich überhaupt nicht von den spezifischen Mutagenen, da muss man also bisschen aufpassen bzw. genau lesen im Inventar.

Normale, unspezifische blaue Mutagene lassen vor allem Nekker fallen IIRC.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (6. Juni 2015)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Vielleicht sieht man hier, was mein Problem ist. Irgendwie kann ich diese grosse blaue Mutagen einfach nicht herstellen.


Bild 1 ist bei dir wohl ein Bug ich kann mehr als eines herstellen muss man ja auch um ein großes später Herstellen zu können.


----------



## Schachmatt123 (6. Juni 2015)

Der neue Alchemiebug, hervorgerufen durch 1.05: Diverse Alkohole die für verbesserte Tränke wie z.B. Weiße Möwe benötigt werden, sowie verbesserte Mutagene lassen sich nur noch einmal herstellen. Workaround: Die Items nach dem herstellen fallen lassen, craften, fallenlassen, aufnehmen etc.

Hat sich der Bug hier noch nicht rumgesprochen?


----------



## jamie (6. Juni 2015)

Ich habe seit dem Patch dauernd Crashs.


----------



## Porsche2000 (6. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Achja und ich schaue auch alles auf Englisch, weil für mich ist die  deutsche Synchro sehr schlecht. Vor allem dann wenn man etwas vorher auf  Englisch gesehen/gespielt hat. Da kommt man sich so vor als würde man etwas komplett anderes sehen/hören



Aber du hast doch wohl Gothic nicht auch auf Englisch gespielt, oder? Dann hast du die raue Atmo ja gar nicht richtig erlebt... Hier vermittelt die englische Synchro nicht annähernd ein wuchtiges Spielgefühl, weil die deutschen Sprecher hier das Beste sind, was man je in einem Spiel oder Film bis dato zu hören bekam. Die exzellente Synchro hat das Gothic-feeling so richtig geprägt.

Apropo Filme... findest du die Synchronsprecher von Dick & Doof, Bruce Willis, Russel Crowe oder Clint Eastwood schlecht? Die sind besser als im Original. Und wenn Klaus Kinski in Englisch synchronisiert wird, muss das ja bescheuert klingen.




Shona schrieb:


> Er taucht nur dann auf wenn du ihn *NICHT* getötet hast, genauso wie Sile/Sheala



OK aber woher weiß das Spiel ob ich ihn im Vorgänger getötet hab? Man kann ja nur TW2 Spielstand simulieren aber keinen wirklich laden...


----------



## Shona (6. Juni 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Aber du hast doch wohl Gothic nicht auch auf Englisch gespielt? Dann hast du die raue Atmo ja gar nicht richtig erlebt... Hier macht es keinen Sinn auf Englisch zu spielen, weil die deutschen Sprecher hier das Beste sind, was man je in einem Spiel oder Film zu hören bekommt. Und die haben das atemberaubende Spielerlebnis so richtig geprägt.
> 
> Apropo Filme... findest du die Synchronsprecher von Dick & Doof, Bruce Willis, Russel Crowe oder Clint Eastwood schlecht? Die sind besser als im Original. Und wenn Klaus Kinski in Englisch synchronisiert wird das muss ja graienvoll klingen.
> 
> ...


Du kannst auch einen Savegame von TW2 importieren wenn du einen hast

Gothic hab ich nicht gespielt,  da ich daran nie interessiert war. 

Bez.  Film: Keine Ahnung wie die Synchronstimme von denen war da ich schon seit jahren kein film mehr mit denen auf deutsch gesehehabe


----------



## Schachmatt123 (6. Juni 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> OK aber woher weiß das Spiel ob ich ihn im Vorgänger getötet hab? Man kann ja nur TW2 Spielstand simulieren aber keinen wirklich laden...


Klar kann man einen Spielstand von Witcher 2 importieren. Ich nahm den letzten automatisch gespeicherten Save von meinem persönlichen Canon, also dem ersten Blind Run der auch schon auf dem Teil 1 Pendant basierte. Funzt tadellos.

Die finalen Saves meiner anderen Durchgänge warten schon auf ihren Auftritt in den nächsten Durchgängen


----------



## BabaYaga (6. Juni 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> OK aber woher weiß das Spiel ob ich ihn im Vorgänger getötet hab? Man kann ja nur TW2 Spielstand simulieren aber keinen wirklich laden...



Man kann entweder simulieren oder den W2 Spielstand importieren.
Direkt laden kannst du ihn nicht, du musst das Savegame nur im richtigen Ordner ablegen, wodurch es automatisch erkannt wird.
Bei erfolgreicher Importierung kommt die Szene mit den "Fragen" gar nicht, wo du simulieren könntest.


----------



## Tomek92 (6. Juni 2015)

Nazzy schrieb:


> hm, seit 1.05 habe ich ein paar fps weniger und iwie rennen auch wesentlich mehr NPCs herum :p. Kann das jmd bestätigen ?



Bei mir siehts genau so aus !


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Juni 2015)

Schachmatt123 schrieb:


> Der neue Alchemiebug, hervorgerufen durch 1.05: Diverse Alkohole die für verbesserte Tränke wie z.B. Weiße Möwe benötigt werden, sowie verbesserte Mutagene lassen sich nur noch einmal herstellen. Workaround: Die Items nach dem herstellen fallen lassen, craften, fallenlassen, aufnehmen etc.
> 
> Hat sich der Bug hier noch nicht rumgesprochen?


Ich hab ihn auch...


----------



## BabaYaga (6. Juni 2015)

Sagt mal hat von euch schon mal jemand ne normale Glyphe oder nen normalen Runenstein gefunden? Ich finde entweder nur kleine oder Große aber keine Mittleren.
Kann ja jetzt nicht sein, dass ich mir alle "mittleren" Schemata vom Weideler kaufen muss um die selber machen zu können, damit ich daraus die Großen fabrizieren kann oder?


----------



## Scholdarr (6. Juni 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Sagt mal hat von euch schon mal jemand ne normale Glyphe oder nen normalen Runenstein gefunden? Ich finde entweder nur kleine oder Große aber keine Mittleren.
> Kann ja jetzt nicht sein, dass ich mir alle "mittleren" Schemata vom Weideler kaufen muss um die selber machen zu können, damit ich daraus die Großen fabrizieren kann oder?


Soweit ich weiß, gibt es keine mittleren Glyphen. Ich habe in 112 Stunden nur kleine und große gefunden und keinen einzigen "rohen" Runenstein zum Selbermachen von großen...

Ich glaube, CDPR hat das wohl irgendwie vergessen... 


Übrigens, mein "big post" bezüglich Storyende ist da: Why the main narrative in the last third of the game is a bad hot mess [major spoilers!!!]


----------



## Nazzy (6. Juni 2015)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> Bei mir siehts genau so aus !



okay, danke für die Rückmeldung


----------



## BabaYaga (6. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiß, gibt es keine mittleren Glyphen. Ich habe in 112 Stunden nur kleine und große gefunden und keinen einzigen "rohen" Runenstein zum Selbermachen von großen...
> 
> Ich glaube, CDPR hat das wohl irgendwie vergessen...



Toll... Oh Mann.

Einen "Rohen" brauchst zum anfertigen von den Kleinen.
Aber wennst einen Großen selber machen willst, brauchst du zwei Mittlere.
Um den Mittleren zu machen zwei Kleine.
Nur blöd, dass es eben keine mittleren zu finden gibt lol.

Die Mittleren heißen eben auch nicht mittel sondern da steht dann einfach nur xyz Runenstein.


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Übrigens, mein "big post" bezüglich Storyende ist da: Why the main narrative in the last third of the game is a bad hot mess [major spoilers!!!]


Bäh, das klingt aber unschön. Und ich kanns auch jetzt noch nicht lesen


----------



## Scholdarr (6. Juni 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Bäh, das klingt aber unschön. Und ich kanns auch jetzt noch nicht lesen



Tja, es ist ja auch unschön. 

Das ist das, was aus Witcher 3 imho eine 8/10 oder bestenfalls (mit zwei zugedrückten Augen) eine 9/10 macht anstatt einer glatten 10/10...


----------



## kero81 (6. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Hab jetzt mal ein bissl mit den Einstellungen experimentiet. Habe alles auf sehr Hoch, außer Schatten auf Hoch und Kantenglättung aus. Dazu die FPS auf 30 gelockt und so läufts recht gut. Hairworks hab ich natürlich auch aus.


----------



## dj_the_one (7. Juni 2015)

Danke für die Auflösung des Endes, und auch Beantwortung meiner Frage.


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Tja, es ist ja auch unschön.
> 
> Das ist das, was aus Witcher 3 imho eine 8/10 oder bestenfalls (mit zwei zugedrückten Augen) eine 9/10 macht anstatt einer glatten 10/10...


Bei mir sorgt atm eher das Charakter- Gegnerlevel- und Itemlevel-System dafür, dass TW3 zwar besser als TW2 aber immer noch nicht so supi wie TW1 ist. Die Levelcaps überall sorgen dafür, dass ich mich permanent beschränkt fühle. Jeder Levelaufstieg lässt mich ein-zwei neue Items benutzen, sofort habe ich aber wieder 20 unbenutzbare Items und Diagramme gefunden. Und dann wiederum finde ich Relics, die 5 Stufen weniger haben als ich, aber immer noch alle anderen Items in den Schatten stellen - aber die hätte ich mal vor fünf Stunden schon brauchen können, als ich die Levelgrenze gerade erreicht hatte, und nicht kurz bevor ein läppisches Standardschwert vom Händler die gleichen Stats hat.


----------



## Aldrearic (7. Juni 2015)

Dasselbe bei den Shematas von Waffen, nicht nur bei gefundenen Items, ob normale Stahlwaffen, Silberschwerter oder Relikte. Am Anfang ein Shemata zu kriegen mit einer Waffe für Level 26, die mir aber bei Level ~10 nichts bringt, naja. Nicht so schlau gelöst.
Ich habe mich auch schon darüber gerärgert, wenn ich eine neue Waffe brauche und dann ein paar Level diese Waffe dann finde.

Ich muss mir mal eine Liste und Fundorte erstellen wo ich was finde, damti ich das nächste mal nicht so lange suchen/warten muss.

Ich verkaufem ittlerweile alles was ich nicht mehr brauchen kann, so bleibt das Inventar übersichtlich. Wann baut CDP eine Lagertruhe ein, so wie in TW2. Von überall her in den Tavernen zugriff.


----------



## Shona (7. Juni 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Wann baut CDP eine Lagertruhe ein, so wie in TW2. Von überall her in den Tavernen zugriff.


Ich glaube gar nicht, weil ansich braucht man sie nicht. Das einzige das irgendwann viel Platz verbraucht sind die Sachen die man für Schwert/Rüstungen braucht und das kann man minimalisieren indem man nicht 50 von jedem rumschleppt. Sie haben es eigentlich schon mit den Gewichten der Items gut gelöst, zumindest besser als in TW 1/2.

Mir war es auch immer zuviel Aufwand in die Truhe was reinzulagern und dann wieder rauszuholen wenn ich es gebraucht habe. Meistens hatte ich so oder so vergessen das ich das da rein habe und hab es dann gesucht oder gekauft, anstatt eine Taverne  zu suchen und zu schauen ob ich es schon habe.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Juni 2015)

Aclso ich habe nicht das geringste Platz oder gewichtsproblem bei dem Spiel...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (7. Juni 2015)

Ich schon wenn ich alle 3 besonderen Sets mir rum schleppe bzw. eines Ausgerüstet und 2 im Inventar. Also Greifen, Katzen und Bären wobei man sich eines der letzteren sparen könnte und sich am Ende bei Stufe 31 auf eines der Sets festlegen könnte.


----------



## Porsche2000 (7. Juni 2015)

Hab jetzt 6 Stunden gespielt. Ohne Mini-Map ist man ja völlig aufgeschmissen. Dabei hätte ich gern ohne gespielt. Hab vorzugsweise die Hauptquests gemacht. Bis jetzt finde ich es aber eher langweilig. Das einzig tolle sind die visuellen Effekte und die schönen mittelalterlichen Dörfer. Vom Tiefgang her ist es aber der schlechteste Witcher. Dabei haben mir die beiden Vorgänger fand sogar ganz gut gefallen. Aber  bei TW3 kommt irgendwie kein Spielfluss auf. Immer diese Dialoge in Form von Zwischensequenzen, dieses superheldenhafte getue von Geralt, das Mainstream-Gameplay mit den Hexersinnen um Gegenstände aufleuchten zu lassen etc. Das alles lässt kein Erlebnis aufkommen. Aber ich habe mir vorgenommen, es durchzuspuelen. Skyrim hat mich ja schon so gelangweilt, was ich auch nur bis Level 38 gespielt hab und eines Tages zu Ende bringen will.

Aber wenn das die Art der neuen Rollenspiele ist, dann für eine modernere Zielgruppe, aber nicht für mich. Es ist zwar ein gutes Spiel, aber nichts was sich im Gedächtnis verfestigt und wo man noch in 20 Jahren dran denkt.


----------



## BabaYaga (7. Juni 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Aclso ich habe nicht das geringste Platz oder gewichtsproblem bei dem Spiel...



Seit ich alles verkaufe was ich nicht braucht, hab ich das auch nicht mehr.
Nutze meist nur 60-70 von den 130 voll die ich derzeit habe.
Nur für Leute die gerne "Dinge" Sammeln (solls ja geben in solchen Spielen), ist das Inventar nach einer Weile echt unübersichtlich.

Da fällt mir gerade ein, cool wäre wenn man wie in Skyrim ein Haus kaufen könnte, wo man z.b sowas wie einen Trophäenraum hat, wo man dann die Köpfe der Biester schön ausstellen kann.
Oder vielleicht könnte man eine Art Hexermuseum eröffnen in einer großen Stadt, wo die Leute dann Eintritt zahlen um die ganzen Rüstungen und Sammlerstücke zu bewundern hahaha, Ideen hab ich heute wieder 
Auch wenn einen die meisten Menschen nicht mögen, die Neugier würde trotzdem siegen und sie würden bezahlen fg.


----------



## Rizzard (7. Juni 2015)

Ich hab mir gestern das Katzen- und Bärenset gefarmt.
Das Greifenset lass ich erst mal aus. Mehr brauch ich im Inventar nicht.
Unglaublich was das schon Zeit gekostet hat die ganzen Schemas zu holen.


----------



## Shona (7. Juni 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Ich schon wenn ich alle 3 besonderen Sets mir rum schleppe bzw. eines Ausgerüstet und 2 im Inventar. Also Greifen, Katzen und Bären wobei man sich eines der letzteren sparen könnte und sich am Ende bei Stufe 31 auf eines der Sets festlegen könnte.


Naja aber ich seh da keinen sinn alle 3 rumzuschleppen. Die teile Suchen ok, aber craften und rumschleppen weil man sie vll brauchen könnte wäre mir ehrlich gesagt zu doof.
Vor allem aber ist es egal was für eine Rüstung du trägst solange du nicht auf der höchten Schwierigkeitsstufe spielst, den da wird sie dann wichtig und man muss drauf achten bzw. sollte auf die Werte & das Level achten.




Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Immer diese Dialoge in Form von Zwischensequenzen


Sind keine  Zwischensequenzen sondern ist einfach nur rangezoomed^^
Wären es Zwischensequenzen könnte ich die Free-Camera nicht aktivieren und das ganze von weiter weg beobachten 



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt 6 Stunden gespielt. Ohne Mini-Map  ist man ja völlig aufgeschmissen. Dabei hätte ich gern ohne gespielt.


Ist man nicht wenn du die Karte nutzen kannst. Einmal auf M gedrückt und geschaut in welche Richtung man reiten muss und zwischendurch nochmal kontrollieren ob man richtig ist.



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> dieses  superheldenhafte getue von Geralt


Erläutere das mal genauer, weil ich hab in zwei Durchgängen und jetzt im dritten nichts davon gemerkt.



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> das Mainstream-Gameplay mit den  Hexersinnen um Gegenstände aufleuchten zu lassen etc. Das alles lässt  kein Erlebnis aufkommen.


Das war schon in TW2 so, wenn man speziell nach was suchen musste.



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Aber wenn das die Art der neuen Rollenspiele ist, dann für eine  modernere Zielgruppe, aber nicht für mich. Es ist zwar ein gutes Spiel,  aber nichts was sich im Gedächtnis verfestigt und wo man noch in 20  Jahren dran denkt.


An dein geliebtes Gothic erinnert sich auch keiner mehr in 20 Jahren, wenn sich jetzt überhaupt mal einer dran erinnert....
Ich denke bei RPG + 2001 eher an Fallout , Final Fantasy IX, Final Fantasy X,  Breath of Fire IV, Baldur's Gate oder das gute alte Deus Ex


----------



## Ruptet (7. Juni 2015)

Setz dir einfach mit Rechtsklick ne Marke und reite drauf los.
TW3 ist wirklich kein Spiel das in Erinnerung bleiben wird, trotzdem werde ichs ein zweites mal spielen irgendwann, einfach weil manche Dinge nicht so ausgegangen sind, wie ich es gerne gewollt hätte.
Sonst hat es ehrlich gesagt keinen Wiederspielwert.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (7. Juni 2015)

Auf alle Fälle ist es besser als Skyrim das habe ich nie zu ende gespielt weil es einfach irgendwann langweilig wird.


----------



## Incredible Alk (7. Juni 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> TW3 ist wirklich kein Spiel das in Erinnerung bleiben wird



Finde ich schon - nicht unbedingt spielerisch aber technisch allemal. Es ist das erste Spiel seit Jahren (!), das aktuell verfügbare Hardware absolut optimalst ausnutzt.
Es ist der Beweis dafür, dass man sehr, sehr gute Grafik und Spielmechanik erzeugen kann mit einem viele Jahre alten kleinen 4-Kerner als CPU und es ist der Beweis dafür, dass es sehr wohl möglich ist in ein Spiel überragende Mehrkernoptimierung einzubauen und Grafikkarten so gut auszulasten, dass reihenweise bisher in allen Spielen "stabiles" OC in die Knie gegangen ist.

All das haben die "Großen" Publisher und "AAA"-Titel die letzten Jahre nicht geschafft. Das musste ihnen erst ein kleines, unabhängiges Studio wie CDPR vormachen.


----------



## Ruptet (7. Juni 2015)

Na ok, jemand der sich dafür interessiert, für den wird TW3 vielleicht in Erinnerung bleiben, mir geht es aber um das Spielerische.
Man muss auch bedenken, dass TW3 allen anderen Referenz-RPGs einfach mal viele Jahre voraus ist, das sieht man dann auch deutlich bei der Technik, um vergleichen zu können, sollte man auf den nächsten großen RPG-Wurf warten.

@Schumi ; Skyrim habe ich 100 Stunden gespielt, ist aber auch ein Spiel, welches ich wohl kein zweites mal anrühren werde. Wobei es auch dort, mit Mods, wirklich sehr schön ist.


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Juni 2015)

Viele von den Stories in Haupt- und Nebenquests werden mir auf jeden Fall im Gedächtnis bleiben.


----------



## BabaYaga (7. Juni 2015)

Also das sich manche Sachen jetzt nicht herstellen lassen, obwohl man die Teile dafür hat und auch beim richtigen Schmied ist, ist schon extrem nervtötend.
Dürfte wohl ein ähnliches Prob sein, wie das mit den Mutagenen, was hier auch schon jemand berichtet hat.
Hoffe der nächste Patch der sich dessen annimmt, lässt nicht all zu lange auf sich warten.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (7. Juni 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> @Schumi ; Skyrim habe ich 100 Stunden gespielt, ist aber auch ein Spiel, welches ich wohl kein zweites mal anrühren werde. Wobei es auch dort, mit Mods, wirklich sehr schön ist.


 Ich 53 Stunden aber the Witcher 3 schon 124 und noch habe ich sehr viel lust weiter zu machen.


----------



## Ruptet (7. Juni 2015)

Leute, hat hier irgendjemand ne Ahnung, wie man die Handwerksstufe hoch bekommt ? Oder kommt das alleine mit dem Level ?



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Ich 53 Stunden aber the Witcher 3 schon 124 und noch habe ich sehr viel lust weiter zu machen.



Tw3 bin ich gerade mal bei unter 50 Stunden, aber stimmt schon, ich finde TW3 auch deutlich besser als Skyrim, liegt aber auch daran, dass mir das Witcher-Universum mit Geralt sehr gut gefällt.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Juni 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Na ok, jemand der sich dafür interessiert, für den wird TW3 vielleicht in Erinnerung bleiben, mir geht es aber um das Spielerische.
> Man muss auch bedenken, dass TW3 allen anderen Referenz-RPGs einfach mal viele Jahre voraus ist, das sieht man dann auch deutlich bei der Technik, um vergleichen zu können, sollte man auf den nächsten großen RPG-Wurf warten.
> 
> @Schumi ; Skyrim habe ich 100 Stunden gespielt, ist aber auch ein Spiel, welches ich wohl kein zweites mal anrühren werde. Wobei es auch dort, mit Mods, wirklich sehr schön ist.



The Witcher 3 wird schon alleine deshalb in Erinnerung bleiben weil es als erstes RPG überhaupt eine durch und durch persitente Spielwelt bot, die soweit ausgearbeitet ist wie in keinem anderen Spiel zuvor. Ich meine, es nenne mir jemand nur ein RPG das es vorher geschaft hat eine Welt zu gestalten die wirklich so wirkt als wäre sie aus dem echten Leben ins Spiel portiert worden und nicht einfach nur erstellt worden um irgendwie eine Geschichte zu transportieren.
Welcher Spielwelt hat man vorher abgenommen das eine Stadt in einem Spiel so glaubhaft wirkt das man ihr abnehmen würde auch so in echt funktionieren zu können, oder auch die Dörfer? Ich kenne keines.

Der nässte Titel der vieleicht eine ehnlich glaubwürdige Welt erschaffen könnte ist "Kingdom come Deliverance", aber sonst? Weder Fallout 4 wird so glaubhaft wirken, noch ein Mad Max, noch ein Mass Effect 4.
Also schon alleine diese Leistung ist es Wert das TW3 in Erinnerung der Leute bleibt! Welches Spiel gibt es sonst indem es schon alleine Spaß macht durch die Welt zu streifen und sie nur zu beobachten? Das ist  etwas das schon ewig kein Spiel mehr bei mir geschaft hat, letzte war glaube Gothic 2. Ob es ein Skyrim war, ob es Dragon Age: Inqusition war, ob es Fallout 3 war, alle diese Spiele waren einfach nur künstliche Gerüste, klar auch da gab es die paar Stellen die herrausstachen, aber es wirkte insgesamt nicht so stimmig und ausgefeilt wie dieser Aspekt in TW3 umgesetzt wurde. 



Ruptet schrieb:


> Leute, hat hier irgendjemand ne Ahnung, wie man  die Handwerksstufe hoch bekommt ? Oder kommt das alleine mit dem Level  ?



Garnicht, du musst zu einem besseren Waffen- / Rüstungsschmied gehen, die haben alle unterschiedliche Fertigkeitsstufen. Für Schmiede die Waffen und Rüstungen auf Meisterqualität fertigen können gibt es dann eine eigene Quest.


----------



## Ruptet (7. Juni 2015)

Oweia, ich wollte jetzt keineswegs die sinnlose Diskussion aus dem anderen Thread hier her holen.

@Ach, ok daran hab ich mal garnicht gedacht, dacht Schmied ist Schmied. Die Meisterquest min Zwerg ist aber gut gemacht


----------



## BabaYaga (7. Juni 2015)

Hm also ich hab bei meinen 2 Durchläufen in Summe  um die 500h in Skyrim verbracht.
Beim ersten Mal komplett ohne Mods, beim zweiten Mal mit.
Für mich auch das RPG wo ich mit Abstand die meiste Zeit investiert habe, einfach weil ich dieses ganze erkunden so liebe.
Irgendwo dahinter dürfte dann die Mass Effekt Reihe kommen.
Witcher 3 ist für mich jetzt ein extrem aufgebohrtes Witcher 1 und genau so etwas wollte ich haben, nur das es von Haus aus viel schöner ist als Skyrim damals 
Also für mich schon mal ein Anwärter, der zumindest in meiner Liste, Skyrim vom Thron stoßen könnte. (Wenn sie weiterhin ordentlich patchen gg)


----------



## Oozy (7. Juni 2015)

Das Problem mit dem Mutagene herstellen kann man ganz einfach umgehen, indem man das mittelgrosse Mutagen fallen lässt, das nächste herstellt und direkt wieder fallen lässt. Dann kann man die zwei mittleren Mutagene wieder aufheben und ein grosses herstellen. Etwas mühsam, aber funktioniert.


----------



## BabaYaga (7. Juni 2015)

Gut danke, werde ich mal versuchen. Nervig ist nur, dass das bei mir auf viele andere Sachen auch zutrifft und man so doppelt guggen muss, ob man denn die Teile wirklich nicht hat oder ob das wieder der Bug ist.


----------



## Shona (7. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Garnicht, du musst zu einem besseren Waffen- / Rüstungsschmied gehen, die haben alle unterschiedliche Fertigkeitsstufen. Für Schmiede die Waffen und Rüstungen auf Meisterqualität fertigen können gibt es dann eine eigene Quest.


Bei zweien geht es, das sind dann die zwei die man zum Master Blacksmith und Master Armorer aufwerten kann über 1-2 Quest. Aber man braucht die auch nur für die "Master" Waffen/Rüstungen  für alles andere reicht der mittlere also "Journeyman"

@Skyrim
Hab es auf stolze 3h geschafft  Nachdem dem ich den ersten Drachen mit meinem Low Level Bogen platt gemacht habe war dann irgendwie die Luft raus.
Mal davon abgesehen hab ich mich im Inventar mehrmals verlaufen....Das schlimmste Inventar für mich das ich je in einem Spiel erlebt habe.


----------



## Scholdarr (7. Juni 2015)

Skyrim ist imo ein komplett anderes Spiel mit einem anderen Spielprinzip. Wenn man Skyrim wie Witcher spielt, ist es einfach nur eine einzige, große Enttäuschung...

Witcher - ich spiele eine vordefinierte Story rund um einen vordefinierten Charakter
TES/Skyrim - ich spiele meinen eigenen Charakter und "erschaffe mir meine eigene Story"

Da ich mit dem letzten Konzept wenig anfangen kann, finde ich Witcher 3 auch viel spannender als Skyrim. Aber von den Jungs, die Spiele wie Skyrim weit mehr als 100 Stunden gespielt haben, würden sich die allermeisten mit Sicherheit äußern, dass ihnen genau das gefällt, dass sie "ihre eigene Geschichte schreiben können"...


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (7. Juni 2015)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Nein, das Spiel meldet, dass ich diesen Gegenstand bereits besitze. Wie wenn man einen Trank herstellen will, den man schon besitzt, da wird auch eine Meldung angezeigt, dass das nicht funktioniere, weil man diesen Gegenstand schon im Inventar hat.



Dann scheint es tatsächlich ein Bug zu sein. Auch wenn man bereits eins davon besitzt muss man weitere davon herstellen können, denn aus 3 blauen Mutagenen kann man ja wiederum 1 großes blaues Mutagen herstellen.
Ich werde das mal beobachten bei mir im Spiel...


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Juni 2015)

Gott verdamt, das Lied was Pricilla im Eisvogel singt ist so herzzereißend, mir kommen da jedesmal die Tränen, wen ich das höre. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=mTjCdkhLGbk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## kero81 (7. Juni 2015)

Richtig das die Debug Konsole atm nicht nutzbar ist? Also seit dem letzten Patch funktioniert die mit dem Mod nemma. Oder hab ich was übersehen?


----------



## Porsche2000 (7. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Erläutere das mal genauer, weil ich hab in zwei Durchgängen und jetzt im dritten nichts davon gemerkt.



Naja, Geralt ist der starke Monsterjäger, der sich vor nichts und niemanden in Acht nehmen muss. Ich beziehe das jetzt nicht auf den Schwierigkeitsgrad, sondern nur auf den Hauptcharakter und dem Umgang mit ihm. Geralt ist immer der Helfer und Retter, vor dem alle zittern, wenn sie seine zwei Schwerter nur sehen und wenn doch jemand mal den Mund zu voll nimmt, reagiert Geralt cool und gelassen entweder mit nem Spruch oder kloppt gleich alle übern Haufen. Hier ist man der starke Held, bei Gothic hingegen wurde man von allen nur wie Dreck behandelt und konnte sich nicht direkt zur Wehr setzen. Musste den Bauern Anfangs beim Felder ernten helfen, weil man einfach ne arme Sau war und man sich erst langsam hocharbeiten musste. Ich bin im Spiel lieber ne normale Person als ein starker Kämpfer.





Shona schrieb:


> An dein geliebtes Gothic erinnert sich auch keiner mehr in 20 Jahren, wenn sich jetzt überhaupt mal einer dran erinnert....



Also die 20 Jahre sind bald erreicht und in den Foren trauert eigentlich jeder den alten Gothics hinterher. Und ich denke mal das wird auch noch in 50 Jahren in Erinnerung bleiben.




Shona schrieb:


> Ich denke bei RPG + 2001 eher an Fallout , Final Fantasy IX, Final Fantasy X,  Breath of Fire IV, Baldur's Gate oder das gute alte Deus Ex



Quatsch, das sind ja wiedermal so standard Mainstream- und High-Fantasy-Spiele.


----------



## Robonator (7. Juni 2015)

Was macht die RPG's denn bitte zu "mainstream"? Und ist Gothic kein High-Fantasy? Drachen, Orks, Skelette, Magie...


----------



## Porsche2000 (7. Juni 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Finde ich schon - nicht unbedingt spielerisch aber technisch allemal. Es ist das erste Spiel seit Jahren (!), das aktuell verfügbare Hardware absolut optimalst ausnutzt.
> Es ist der Beweis dafür, dass man sehr, sehr gute Grafik und Spielmechanik erzeugen kann mit einem viele Jahre alten kleinen 4-Kerner als CPU und es ist der Beweis dafür, dass es sehr wohl möglich ist in ein Spiel überragende Mehrkernoptimierung einzubauen und Grafikkarten so gut auszulasten, dass reihenweise bisher in allen Spielen "stabiles" OC in die Knie gegangen ist.
> 
> All das haben die "Großen" Publisher und "AAA"-Titel die letzten Jahre nicht geschafft. Das musste ihnen erst ein kleines, unabhängiges Studio wie CDPR vormachen.



Quatsch. Die Grafik ist jetzt gar nicht so der Bringer. Matschige Texturen und pixelige Vegetation. Risen 2 sah damals schon ziemlich ähnlich aus. Aktuelle Hardware wird auch bei Project CARS ausgenutzt sowie damals schon bei Gothic 3 und fast jedem Spiel, das neu auf den Markt kommt. Was bei Witcher 3 gut ist ist die Windanimation bei der Vegetation. Dafür sind die Monster aber genauso schlecht animiert wie bei Risen 2 und 3.



Robonator schrieb:


> Was macht die RPG's denn bitte zu "mainstream"? Und ist Gothic kein High-Fantasy? Drachen, Orks, Skelette, Magie...



Nein, Gothic ist kein High-Fantasy. Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen dem rauen Ruhrpott-Fantasy und dem konventionellen High-Fantasy.

Diese ganzen Komfortfunktionen und Vereinfachungen sowie Magieeffekte, HUD-Elemente und Questmeldungen machen ein RPG zu Mainstream.


----------



## Robonator (7. Juni 2015)

Der da wäre? 



> Quatsch. Die Grafik ist jetzt gar nicht so der Bringer. Matschige Texturen und pixelige Vegetation. Risen 2 sah damals schon ziemlich ähnlich aus. Aktuelle Hardware wird auch bei Project CARS ausgenutzt sowie damals schon bei Gothic 3 und fast jedem Spiel, das neu auf den Markt kommt. Was bei Witcher 3 gut ist ist die Windanimation bei der Vegetation. Dafür sind die Monster aber genauso schlecht animiert wie bei Risen 2 und 3.


Wir reden hier aber schon vom selben Game oder? Nämlich Witcher 3 und nicht Witcher 1 oder? 
Außerdem gibt es einen Unterschied ob ein Game gut optimiert ist und für den Performancehunger auch eine ordentliche Grafik & co bietet oder ob es einfach nur miserabel zusammengekleistert wurde und selbst Jahre später noch auf aktuellen PC ruckelte wie es bei Gothic 3 z.B. der Fall war.


----------



## Porsche2000 (7. Juni 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Der da wäre?
> 
> 
> Wir reden hier aber schon vom selben Game oder? Nämlich Witcher 3 und nicht Witcher 1 oder?
> Außerdem gibt es einen Unterschied ob ein Game gut optimiert ist und für den Performancehunger auch eine ordentliche Grafik & co bietet oder ob es einfach nur miserabel zusammengekleistert wurde und selbst Jahre später noch auf aktuellen PC ruckelte wie es bei Gothic 3 z.B. der Fall war.



Ja wir reden von TW3. Wobei das grafisch kaum einen Unterschied macht. TW1 fand ich nämlich gar nicht schlechter. Aber ja in dem Punkt hast du Recht. TW3 ist gut programmiert. Es hängt nie, stürzt nicht ab und lädt schnell.


----------



## Robonator (7. Juni 2015)

Grafisch kein Unterschied zwischen TW1 und TW3? Ich glaube du solltest erstmal zum Augenarzt gehen


----------



## Porsche2000 (7. Juni 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Grafisch kein Unterschied zwischen TW1 und TW3? Ich glaube du solltest erstmal zum Augenarzt gehen



Oder du. Ich fande das Bild in TW1 sogar irgendwie viel glatter und auch nicht so mit Farben gesättigt.


----------



## Shona (7. Juni 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Also die 20 Jahre sind bald erreicht und in den Foren trauert eigentlich  jeder den alten Gothics hinterher. Und ich denke mal das wird auch noch  in 50 Jahren in Erinnerung bleiben.


Komisch das wenn man nach einen guten RPG fragt NIE auch nur im Ansatz Gothic kommt 



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Quatsch, das sind ja wiedermal so standard Mainstream- und High-Fantasy-Spiele.


"Standard Mainstream- und High-Fantasy-Spiele" wtf wie kommt man bitte auf sowas? 
Fallout 1 und 2 waren ganz gewiss keine MAINSTREAM Spiele



kero81 schrieb:


> Richtig das die Debug Konsole atm nicht nutzbar  ist? Also seit dem letzten Patch funktioniert die mit dem Mod nemma.  Oder hab ich was übersehen?


Die Version von *skomski *nicht mehr, weil etwas verändert wurde bzw. entfernt wurde in 1.05
Diese Debug Console Enabler Updated at The Witcher 3 Nexus - Mods and community geupdatete Version schon und da dieser skomski 3 Wochen AFK ist wird dies wohl die Version sein die aktuell sein wird in dieser Zeit


----------



## Schachmatt123 (7. Juni 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Ja wir reden von TW3. Wobei das grafisch kaum einen Unterschied macht. TW1 fand ich nämlich gar nicht schlechter.


Also ich weiß nicht, ich finde Gothic hat die viel bessere Grafik


----------



## Robonator (7. Juni 2015)

> Oder du. Ich fande das Bild in TW1 sogar irgendwie viel glatter und auch nicht so mit Farben gesättigt.



Jap du hast Recht, ich muss irgendwie einen Knick in der Optik haben. Sehen wirklich gleich aus die beiden Games.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Porsche2000 (7. Juni 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Jap du hast Recht, ich muss irgendwie einen Knick in der Optik haben. Sehen wirklich gleich aus die beiden Games.



Da hast du aber einen TW1 Screen in 1024×768 und niedriger Texturqualität mit einem TW3 Screen in 4K und Ultra-Details verglichen, der zudem noch aus der Pre-Release Version stammt.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Juni 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Naja, Geralt ist der starke Monsterjäger, der sich vor nichts und niemanden in Acht nehmen muss.
> Ich beziehe das jetzt nicht auf den Schwierigkeitsgrad, sondern nur auf den Hauptcharakter und dem Umgang mit ihm.



Ah ja, natürlich muss Geralt sich vor Gegnern in acht nehmen, vieleicht meistens nicht vor Menschen, vor allem dann nicht wen es nur eine Hand voll sind. Spätestens aber vor diversen Monstern muss auch er aufpassen das er nicht als Zwischenmahlzeit endet.
Und natürlich kann Geralt dadurch das er nunmal ein Mutant ist der über übermenschliche Fähigkeiten verfügt, die er aber auch für die Jagd auf Monster braucht, entsprechend etwas rupiger vorgehen wens um das erreichen seiner persöhnlichen Ziele geht, was aber auch nicht immer der beste wählbare Weg ist, nur weil man es kann.



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Geralt ist immer der Helfer und Retter, vor dem alle zittern, wenn sie seine zwei Schwerter nur sehen und wenn doch jemand mal den Mund zu voll nimmt, reagiert Geralt cool und gelassen entweder mit nem Spruch oder kloppt gleich alle übern Haufen. Hier ist man der starke Held, bei Gothic hingegen wurde man von allen nur wie Dreck behandelt und konnte sich nicht direkt zur Wehr setzen. Musste den Bauern Anfangs beim Felder ernten helfen, weil man einfach ne arme Sau war und man sich erst langsam hocharbeiten musste. Ich bin im Spiel lieber ne normale Person als ein starker Kämpfer.



Genau, Geralt hilft jeden, so siehts aus...  Darum reibt Geralt auch jeder 2ten Person die ihn um Hilfe bittet unter die Nase das seine Hilfe nicht kostenlos ist und hilft nur dann ohne Entlohnung wen es entweder seinen Zielen nützt, oder aber die Person wirklich in Not ist und sich seine Dienste wirklich nicht leisten könnte und das Problem gelöst werden muss da es sich sonst ausweitet.



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Also die 20 Jahre sind bald erreicht und in den Foren trauert eigentlich jeder den alten Gothics hinterher. Und ich denke mal das wird auch noch in 50 Jahren in Erinnerung bleiben.



Der einzige der hier wie ein kleines Kind seinem Spielzeug (Gothic) hinterher trauert bist du, ansonsten hab ich schon seid Jahren niemanden mehr um Gothic trauern hören, außer PB hat mal wieder ein neues Risen gebracht und es im Vergleich zu Gothic entsprechend verkackt, dann gibt es mal ein paar Leute die darüber ein gewisses Maß an Traurigkeit verkünden, aber ansonsten interessiert es keinen Mäusefurtz, um es im Witcherjargon auszudrücken, das es kein Gothic gibt.




Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Quatsch, das sind ja wiedermal so standard Mainstream- und High-Fantasy-Spiele.



Was du meinst so Standard High-Fantasy wie Gothic? 



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Da hast du aber einen TW1 Screen in 1024×768  und niedriger Texturqualität mit einem TW3 Screen in 4K und  Ultra-Details verglichen, der zudem noch aus der Pre-Release Version  stammt.


 
Selbst bei nicht gleicher Auflösung würde jeder der kein trolololol, wie du es bist, erkennen das TW3 besser aussieht als TW1.


----------



## Robonator (7. Juni 2015)

4k Auflösung in Witcher 1 macht die Grafik auch nicht viel besser und nein das Game sieht auch nach dem Release nicht schlechter aus als da auf dem Screen. Ich kann dir gerne hunderte Screenshots liefern die die Grafikqualität beibehalten.
Aber irgendwie war das im PCars Thread schon das gleiche mit dir, du trauerst nur irgendwelchen alten Spielen hinterher, meckerst über neuere und machst dich lächerlich.


----------



## Porsche2000 (7. Juni 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> 4k Auflösung in Witcher 1 macht die Grafik auch nicht viel besser und nein das Game sieht auch nach dem Release nicht schlechter aus als da auf dem Screen. Ich kann dir gerne hunderte Screenshots liefern die die Grafikqualität beibehalten.
> Aber irgendwie war das im PCars Thread schon das gleiche mit dir, du trauerst nur irgendwelchen alten Spielen hinterher, meckerst über neuere und machst dich lächerlich.



4K macht eine Menge aus. Viermal höhere Pixeldichte, geglättete Kanten und schärfere Texturen über das gesamte Bild. Und beim besten Willen sieht die finale Version nicht so gut aus wie das gezeigte Material aus der Alpha.

https://www.the-witcher.de/media/content/kaer_morhen.jpg

cdn3.dualshockers.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/03/Witcher3.jpg

cdn4.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/06/The-Witcher-3-9.jpg

media2.giga.de/2015/05/The-Witcher-3-einstieg.jpg


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Juni 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ich kann dir gerne hunderte Screenshots liefern die die Grafikqualität beibehalten.



Ich nehm dir das mal ab Robo, auch wens keine 100 sind. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ach ja, extra für dich Porsche, ein TW1 Screen in 4K, grade gefunden:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was sehen wir, TW3 sieht selbst in 1920x1080 besser aus als TW1 in 4k.


----------



## Ruptet (7. Juni 2015)

Leute...gehts jetzt ernsthaft in diesem Thread damit weiter ?

Und zu den Vergleichen, zwischen diesen Spielen liegen knappe 8 Jahre... ich finde TW1 auch sehr schön, mehr war damals eben nicht machbar, mit TW3 kann es grafisch klar nicht mithalten, aber das ist nur logisch.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Juni 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Leute...gehts jetzt ernsthaft in diesem Thread damit weiter ?



Monster auszumertzen ist nunmal die Aufgabe von Hexern und Trolle jeglicher Art, Felstrolle, Brückentrolle, Internettrolle sind nunmal auch Monster.


----------



## Porsche2000 (7. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ah ja, natürlich muss Geralt sich vor Gegnern in acht nehmen, vieleicht meistens nicht vor Menschen, vor allem dann nicht wen es nur eine Hand voll sind. Spätestens aber vor diversen Monstern muss auch er aufpassen das er nicht als Zwischenmahlzeit endet.
> Und natürlich kann Geralt dadurch das er nunmal ein Mutant ist der über übermenschliche Fähigkeiten verfügt, die er aber auch für die Jagd auf Monster braucht, entsprechend etwas rupiger vorgehen wens um das erreichen seiner persöhnlichen Ziele geht, was aber auch nicht immer der beste wählbare Weg ist, nur weil man es kann.



Du hast mich nicht verstanden. Es geht nicht um den Schwierigkeitsgrad, sondern um die Person Geralt, welche Rolle er spielt und wie andere Charaktere mit ihm umgehen. Unfreundliche NPCs wirken nicht ernstzunehmend.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der einzige der hier wie ein kleines Kind seinem Spielzeug (Gothic) hinterher trauert bist du, ansonsten hab ich schon seid Jahren niemanden mehr um Gothic trauern hören, außer PB hat mal wieder ein neues Risen gebracht und es im Vergleich zu Gothic entsprechend verkackt, dann gibt es mal ein paar Leute die darüber ein gewisses Maß an Traurigkeit verkünden, aber ansonsten interessiert es keinen Mäusefurtz, um es im Witcherjargon auszudrücken, das es kein Gothic gibt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Himmel, warum denn gleich so aggressiv? Du musst dich mal selbst hören! Es darf doch wohl noch erlaubt sein, Kritik zu äußern. Wo kämen wir denn da hin?!


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Juni 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Du hast mich nicht verstanden. Es geht nicht um den Schwierigkeitsgrad, sondern um die Person Geralt, welche Rolle er spielt und wie andere Charaktere mit ihm umgehen.



Ja genau davon rede ich, blos du verstehst es ehr nicht...


----------



## BabaYaga (7. Juni 2015)

Okay also das vorher genannte Problem lässt sich bei mir zumindest bei den Runensteinen nicht umgehen.
Hab auch schon andere Leute gefunden denen das aufgefallen ist.

Das kann man leider auch nicht umgehen, zumal man in dem Fall auch nichts bereits Erstelltes ablegen könnte, was diesen Bug dann irgendwie aufhebt.
Hab z.b 6 kleine Quen Runensteine aus denen ich 3 mittlere machen könnte. Steht man aber beim Schmied, steht immer "Zutaten fehlen" obwohl diese defintiv im Inventar sind.
Schön natürlich wenn man 5k+ für die ganzen Schemata ausgegeben hat, die jetzt völlig nutzlos sind


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Juni 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Himmel, warum denn gleich so aggressiv? Du musst dich mal selbst hören! Es darf doch wohl noch erlaubt sein, Kritik zu äußern. Wo kämen wir denn da hin?!



Du äußerst aber keine Kritik, da liegt das Problem....


----------



## Porsche2000 (7. Juni 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> 4k Auflösung in Witcher 1 macht die Grafik auch nicht viel besser und nein das Game sieht auch nach dem Release nicht schlechter aus als da auf dem Screen. Ich kann dir gerne hunderte Screenshots liefern die die Grafikqualität beibehalten.
> Aber irgendwie war das im PCars Thread schon das gleiche mit dir, du trauerst nur irgendwelchen alten Spielen hinterher, meckerst über neuere und machst dich lächerlich.



4K bringt eine ganze Menge das habe ich aber vorhin schon gesagt. Und lächerlich bei WEM?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du äußerst aber keine Kritik, da liegt das Problem....



Ach nein? Ich dachte die ganze Zeit die Dinge zu bemängeln, die ich nicht so gelungen finde... hmm, seltsam. Muss wohl an der molekularen Veränderung der Luftdichte gelegen haben, dass meine Kritik nicht verstanden wurde...


----------



## Porsche2000 (7. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja genau davon rede ich, blos du verstehst es ehr nicht...



Nö du redest hier was von Gegnern, die in einer Gruppe angreifen und man aufpassen muss, dass man dabei nicht ins Gras beißt.


----------



## Porsche2000 (7. Juni 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mal mit dem 8itch Fight auhören??? Besonders Du Porsche1999!



Sorry, Mister. Aber ich habe keinen Streit angefangen. Immer erst schön an die eigene Nase fassen. Die Schuld sucht man immer gern bei Anderen.


----------



## Robonator (7. Juni 2015)

> Ach nein? Ich dachte die ganze Zeit die Dinge zu bemängeln, die ich nicht so gelungen finde... hmm, seltsam. Muss wohl an der molekularen Veränderung der Luftdichte gelegen haben, dass meine Kritik nicht verstanden wurde...



Du quengelst und meckerst die ganze Zeit, konstruktive Kritik habe ich bisher aber noch keine gesehen. 
Ich geb an dieser Stelle aber auch auf, ich find das ganze echt zu lächerlich. 
Btw du hast da unten einen "bearbeiten" Button. Damit lassen sich doppel und Tripleposts vermeiden. 


Um auch mal zum Thema zurückzukommen:
Die nilfgaardische Pferdeausrüstung ist ja mal mega gut. Jetzt sieht Roach wenigstens mal ordentlich aus.
Hab aber das Gefühl das diese Scheuklappen einfach nix bringen. Wenn ich an Ertrunkenen vorbei reite fühlt sich der Balken dennoch mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit. 
Was mich sonst gewundert hat ist das die nilfgaarder Rüstung aber auch etwas krass ist. Ich war ja glücklich über mein Greifenset aber die ist ja direkt einfach noch ne Ecke besser  
Das sie auch besser aussieht ist natürlich auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## sycron17 (7. Juni 2015)

Bei mir gibts seit neuen ein problem..das der anzeigetreiber nach ca 5-20min abstürzt und dann ein freeze veruracht wird..weiss jemand da was ?


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Juni 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Ach nein? Ich dachte die ganze Zeit die Dinge zu bemängeln, die ich nicht so gelungen finde... hmm, seltsam. Muss wohl an der molekularen Veränderung der Luftdichte gelegen haben, dass meine Kritik nicht verstanden wurde...



Vieleicht liegt es auch einfach daran das du einen Haufen absurden Käse von dir gibst und mit Vergleichen daher kommst die jeder Beschreibung spoten?
Ach und erwähnte ich schon das fast jeder deiner Posts sich auf ein 17 Jahre altes Spiel bezieht das alles besser macht als TW3 und alles was nicht Gothic im Namen trägt nur Mainstream Bullshit ist und wir alles Hauptschüler sind die von Gamedesign keine blase Ahnung haben?
Vieleicht, aber auch nur vieleicht liegt es daran das die Leute deine "Kritik" nicht als selbiges verstehen können?
Aber vieleicht ist deine Kritik auch nur nicht "Mainstream" genug damit wir die toll finden können, oder gar vestehen würden?


----------



## Porsche2000 (7. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Vieleicht liegt es auch einfach daran das du einen Haufen absurden Käse von dir gibst und mit Vergleichen daher kommst die jeder Beschreibung spoten?
> Ach und erwähnte ich schon das fast jeder deiner Posts sich auf ein 17 Jahre altes Spiel bezieht das alles besser macht als TW3 und alles was nicht Gothic im Namen trägt nur Mainstream Bullshit ist und wir alles Hauptschüler sind die von Gamedesign keine blase Ahnung haben?
> Vieleicht, aber auch nur vieleicht liegt es daran das die Leute deine "Kritik" nicht als selbiges verstehen können?
> Aber vieleicht ist deine Kritik auch nur nicht "Mainstream" genug damit wir die toll finden können, oder gar vestehen würden?



Ja genau du Extremist. Alles, was nicht Gothic heißt ist automatisch Mainstream-Schrott.

Besten Dank auch für diese Unterstellung!


----------



## kero81 (7. Juni 2015)

Danke Shona für den Link zum neuen Debug Mod!


----------



## Porsche2000 (7. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht noch mal etwas zur Grafik. Es gibt Spiele, die bedeutend besser aussehen wie z.B. "The Vanishing of Ethan Carter".


----------



## Schachmatt123 (7. Juni 2015)

sycron17 schrieb:


> Bei mir gibts seit neuen ein problem..das der anzeigetreiber nach ca 5-20min abstürzt und dann ein freeze veruracht wird..weiss jemand da was ?


War bei mir auch so, im Treiberprofil den Energieverwaltungsmodus von "Adaptiv" auf "Maximale Leistung" umstellen hat deutliche Besserung gebracht; komplett weg ging es durch Rücknahme der werkseitigen Übertaktung bzw. leichte Spannungserhöhung.


----------



## Oozy (7. Juni 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch mal etwas zur Grafik. Es gibt Spiele, die bedeutend besser aussehen wie z.B. "The Vanishing of Ethan Carter".



Wenn du schon mitteilen willst, dass die Grafik bei TVoEC besser ist als bei TW3, dann kannst du dich ja etwas genauer fassen, sodass auch mal eine interessante Diskussion stattfinden kann. Was gefällt dir an der Grafik besser? Animation, Umgebungsverdeckung, Antialiasing, Anzahl an Detailtreue, etc etc etc?

@Topic:
Was passiert, wenn ich einen Runenstein in einem der drei Slots eines Reliktschwertes lege und diesen Runenstein aber für was anderes verwenden will? Ist der fest verbunden mit dem Schwert oder kann ich den wieder vom Objekt "trennen"?


----------



## Schachmatt123 (7. Juni 2015)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Was passiert, wenn ich einen Runenstein in einem der drei Slots eines Reliktschwertes lege und diesen Runenstein aber für was anderes verwenden will? Ist der fest verbunden mit dem Schwert oder kann ich den wieder vom Objekt "trennen"?


Dazu muss das Schwert von einem Schmied zerlegt werden, dabei bleiben die Runensteine erhalten.


----------



## Rizzard (7. Juni 2015)

Porsche, ich denke du legst das Thema besser ad acta.
Ich habe einfach das Gefühl, das du eine rosa PB Brille trägst, und das garnicht richtig beurteilen kannst.
Der Hexer ist dir zu sehr ein Kämpfer, TW3 sieht kaum besser aus als TW1 und Risen 2, usw. Mit solchen Aussagen kann man dich nicht ernst nehmen.
Wenn du meinst Gothic hat Stärken die dir gefallen (vor allem in Hinblick auf das Budget und das kleine Team) ist das völlig in Ordnung, aber auf Zuspruch wirst du hier kaum treffen, bei dem was du von dir gibst.
Es wird dir einfach niemand glauben das Gothic fast genau so gut aussieht, die Quests damals genau so gut waren, oder die Welt bzw NPCs genau so detailiert sind. Da spielt TW3 selbstredend in einer anderen Liga.


----------



## BabaYaga (7. Juni 2015)

Wie kann man denn bitte Ethan Carter mit W3 vergleichen oO
Ich fand Ethen Cater auch schön und nett aber das hat ja vergleichsweise einen Spielumfang von einer Zündholzschachtel 

Ahja, wer das Spiel aufgrund seiner Grafik nicht mag, soll es eben nicht spielen.
Selbst ist man froh, wie weit wir heutzutage überhaupt sind. Freue mich jeden Tag, dass wir so schöne Spiele spielen können.
Aber das sehen wohl nur Leute so, die noch mit C64 & Co aufgewachsen sind


----------



## Porsche2000 (7. Juni 2015)

Wen interessiert denn rein die Grafik? Klar kann Gothic da nicht mithalten. Trotzdem weiß das Spiel mehr zu fesseln. Die Welt war kleiner, aber dafür umso dichter und das Questdesign war meisterhaft.


Was "The Vanishing of Ethan Carter" angeht, dort kam eine für Spiele einzigartige und selbst entwickelte Rendertechnologie zum Einsatz, wodurch Polygone und Oberflächen photoreal erscheinen. Googled einfach selbst nach Screenshots. Bilder sagen bekanntlich mehr als tausend Worte.

Und jetzt kommt mal runter. Geht das in jedem Thread so? Was ist der Anlass für dieses genervte und aggressive Verhalten hier? Ist ja schlimm.


----------



## Shona (7. Juni 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hab aber das Gefühl das diese Scheuklappen einfach nix bringen. Wenn ich an Ertrunkenen vorbei reite fühlt sich der Balken dennoch mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit.


Ich glaube das ist ein richtig übler Bug seit Release, den ich hatte schon die Zerrikanian blinders mit +60 Horse's Panic Resistance und die haben sich wirklich genau so schnell gefüllt als hätte man keine.


----------



## Ruptet (7. Juni 2015)

Also eine Sache die mich an TW3 wirklich nervt, nach jedem laden, in ein anderes Gebiet reisen etc. wird man auf den ..."neusten Stand gebracht" ohne überspringen zu können.


----------



## Ion (7. Juni 2015)

Diskussionen um andere Spiele bitte unterlassen, Diskussionen einzelner User können gerne per PN weiter geführt werden.
Entsprechende OT-Beiträge habe ich entfernt.

Nun *B2T*


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Ich glaube das ist ein richtig übler Bug seit Release, den ich hatte schon die Zerrikanian blinders mit +60 Horse's Panic Resistance und die haben sich wirklich genau so schnell gefüllt als hätte man keine.



Nein, ich meine die funktionieren schon, wie aber in echt schränken sie das Sichtfeld des Pferds nach hinten und zur Seite ein. Sie verringern nicht die Zeit die benötigt wird damit sich die Leiste füllt, sondern ermöglichen es, das die Leiste sich wieder schneller leert sobald der Gegner schräg hinter dem Pferd ist, oder hinter dem Pferd, ist zumindest mein Eindruck.
Je besser dabei die Scheuklappen desto schneller sinkt der Wert dann wieder Richtung null.
Bleibt man neben einen Gegner stehen und kämpft füllt sich die Leiste aber genauso schnell wie ohne jegliche Scheuklappen, sobald der Gegner also im Sichtfeld des Pferdes ist.


----------



## Scholdarr (7. Juni 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Wen interessiert denn rein die Grafik? Klar kann Gothic da nicht mithalten. Trotzdem weiß das Spiel mehr zu fesseln. Die Welt war kleiner, aber dafür umso dichter und das Questdesign war meisterhaft.


Könntest du das Thema Gothic vielleicht auf einen Thread beschränken? Das wurde doch schon an anderer Stelle wirklich in aller Ausgiebigkeit behandelt... 



> Und jetzt kommt mal runter. Geht das in jedem Thread so? Was ist der Anlass für dieses genervte und aggressive Verhalten hier? Ist ja schlimm.


Ich sags nur äußerst ungern, aber es sind penetrante und diskussionsunfähige User wie du, die den anderen Leuten hier tatsächlich auf die Nerven gehen...


----------



## Shona (7. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein, ich meine die funktionieren schon, wie aber in echt schränken sie das Sichtfeld des Pferds nach hinten und zur Seite ein. Sie verringern nicht die Zeit die benötigt wird damit sich die Leiste füllt,


Mir ist schon klar wie Scheuklappen funktionieren
Aber die Beschreibung der Teile stimmt dann so nicht wie du es schreibst, weil wenn ich "Horse's Panic Resistance" Wort für Wort übersetze heisst das "Pferde Panik Widerstand" und Widerstand heisst doch das es weniger wird und das heisst dann wieder das es sich langsamer füllen sollte. Das leeren der Leiste ist bei allen gleich und wenn Not ist hau ich so oder so AXII drauf, dann ist es fast sofort wieder auf Null.

Wenn ich 5% Fire Resistance auf einem Rüstungsteil habe, heisst es doch auch das ich 5% weniger Feuerschaden bekomme und nicht, dass das Feuer mit einer Wahrschenlickeit von 5% schneller ausgeht.


----------



## kero81 (7. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar wie Scheuklappen funktionieren
> Aber die Beschreibung der Teile stimmt dann so nicht wie du es schreibst, weil wenn ich "Horse's Panic Resistance" Wort für Wort übersetze heisst das "Pferde Panik Widerstand" und Widerstand heisst doch das es weniger wird und das heisst dann wieder das es sich langsamer füllen sollte. Das leeren der Leiste ist bei allen gleich und wenn Not ist hau ich so oder so AXII drauf, dann ist es fast sofort wieder auf Null.
> 
> Wenn ich 5% Fire Resistance auf einem Rüstungsteil habe, heisst es doch auch das ich 5% weniger Feuerschaden bekomme und nicht, dass das Feuer mit einer Wahrschenlickeit von 5% schneller ausgeht.


5% Fire Resi heisst um genau zu sein das Du nur 5% "weniger" auf Feuer Reagierst. Der Schaden des Feuers bleibt gleich.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Juni 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> 5% Fire Resi heisst um genau zu sein das Du nur 5% "weniger" auf Feuer Reagierst. Der Schaden des Feuers bleibt gleich.



So ist es, 5% Feuerressistenz in TW3 bedeuten in der tat das man 5% schwerer in Brand zu stecken ist und nicht das man 5% weniger Schaden erleidet, von daher ist es auch nicht unlogisch, oder auszuschließen, das Panikwiderstand beim Pferd bedeutet das sich die Panik schneller verringert und nicht das es langsamer in Panik verfällt. 
Das ist / wäre zwar beschreibungstechnisch immer noch ungünstig gelöst, aber nun gut, TW3 ist halt nicht perfekt, schließlich ist es ja auch nicht Gothic...


----------



## Nazzy (7. Juni 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Vielleicht noch mal etwas zur Grafik. Es gibt Spiele, die bedeutend besser aussehen wie z.B. "The Vanishing of Ethan Carter".




Du vergleichst nicht wirklich Ethan Carter mit einem Open World Rollenspiele, wo gefühlte 10 Mille NPCs rumlaufen ?


Ich habe ebenfalls seit 1.05 freezes.......


----------



## Iconoclast (7. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Naja aber ich seh da keinen sinn alle 3 rumzuschleppen. Die teile Suchen ok, aber craften und rumschleppen weil man sie vll brauchen könnte wäre mir ehrlich gesagt zu doof.
> Vor allem aber ist es egal was für eine Rüstung du trägst solange du nicht auf der höchten Schwierigkeitsstufe spielst, den da wird sie dann wichtig und man muss drauf achten bzw. sollte auf die Werte & das Level achten.
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich liebe The Witcher 3 ja auch, aber die gesamte Armosphäre war in Gothic imo nochmal 'ne andere Liga.


----------



## Scholdarr (7. Juni 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Also ich liebe The Witcher 3 ja auch, aber die gesamte Armosphäre war in Gothic imo nochmal 'ne andere Liga.



Anders ja, aber besser? Ich würde sagen eher Geschmackssache. Beide gehören von der Atmosphäre her sicherlich zu den Topreihen im Genre.

Wer die Bücher kennt, für den ist Witcher von der Atmosphäre her aber imo wohl eher zwei Klassen über Gothic anzusiedeln. "Unfairer" Vorteil vielleicht, aber es ist halt, wie es ist...


----------



## Kinguin (7. Juni 2015)

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich Gothic nie gespielt, aber Risen 1, aus Interesse habe ich mir mal alte Videos sowie Tests von Gothic 1+2 durchgelesen und erkenne sehr viele Parallelen zu Risen1.
Da Risen 1 rückblickend für mich ein Fehlkauf war (sogar mein einziger bis dato), glaube ich nicht, dass Gothic mich mehr fesseln wird.Und das aus vielen Gründen, aber Geschmack ist verschieden.

Porsche du solltest langsam mal deine Brille abnehmen, ich weiß nicht,ob das nur pure Nostalgie ist, weil so verblendet kann man doch nicht sein,
Aussagen wie TW3 sieht nicht besser aus als TW1,der Vergleich mit Vanishing und TW3 oder das DE1,Fallout 1+2,BG1+2 oder FF7/8 nur Mainstream RPGs - damit kann man dich nicht ernst nehmen , vor allem weil anscheinend jedes RPG was nicht Gothic entspricht, automatisch Mainstream sein soll....


----------



## kero81 (7. Juni 2015)

HILFE! Wie zum Devil benutze ich die Fackel??? Ich hab die im Kreismenü ausgewählt und die ist jetzt auch im Hud unten links im unteren der drei Slots. Aber WIE mach ich das Mist Ding denn nu an?!

Edit: Oh Gott! Mittlere Maustaste war es.


----------



## Aldrearic (7. Juni 2015)

Mit der Fackel habe ich manchmal einen Bug. Ich habe sie ausgewählt, will sie nutzen, Geralt nimmt sie aber nicht hervor. Einfach die Fackel aus dem Slot nehmen, Inventar schliessen, Inventar wieder öffnen und die Fackel in den Slot legen. Dann müsste es gehen.
Kannst die Fackel auch auf einen andere Taste legen.

Man sollte Keulenschwinger nicht füttern, einfach in Ruhe lassen oder ignorieren. Irgendwann verlieren sie die Lust.

Hach die The Witcher Bücher von Andrzej Sapkowski  gleich wieder anfangen zu Lesen.

Ich spiele noch mit Patch 1.02 Wenn ich das so lese, installier ich 1.05 besser nicht.


----------



## Robonator (7. Juni 2015)

Hab nu auch 1.05 drauf und bisher noch immer keine Probleme^^ Hatte auch noch nie einen Absturz oder sonstiges.


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Juni 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Hab nu auch 1.05 drauf und bisher noch immer keine Probleme^^ Hatte auch noch nie einen Absturz oder sonstiges.


Abstürze hatte ich nur ganz am Anfang, als ich noch die Taktraten der Grafikkarte ausgelotet hab 
Der Alchemiebug nervt zwar, ist aber nicht weiter wichtig.


----------



## Ruptet (7. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte die Probleme eher vor 1.05, danach lief alles wie geschmiert, bis jetzt noch keinen Absturz, davor hatte ich regelmäßig welche.


----------



## kero81 (7. Juni 2015)

Also ich hab die Steam Version, sprich 1.05 und auch keine Probleme. Hoffe das bleibt auch so.  Ich habs ja auf 30FPS begrenzt und so langsam merke ich wie Cineastisch das doch ist.  Nee Quatsch, man merkt schon wie unrund das so läuft aber iwie erinnerts mich an früher als ich noch nen schwachen Rechner hatte. Ich freu mich aber schon auf die 680 Ti und die damit "hoffentlich" möglichen 60 FPS maxed out.


----------



## Ruptet (7. Juni 2015)

Was auch episch aussieht, wenn man einem steileren Hügel/Berg runterreitet... Plötze Frontwheelie teilweise 1 Meter über den Boden bis man stehen bleibt, läuft.


----------



## dj_the_one (7. Juni 2015)

auch wenn man den steilen Berg hochreitet. 

Hatte einmal einen aber witzigen Bug. Ich saß im Boot und schrieb während dessen nebenbei am Handy, und plötzlich glitcht das Spiel und war gefühlte 5000 Schritt über dem Boden und flog dann runter. War ziemlich cool die Welt von oben zu sehen .


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (7. Juni 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Also ich hab die Steam Version, sprich 1.05 und auch keine Probleme. Hoffe das bleibt auch so.  Ich habs ja auf 30FPS begrenzt und so langsam merke ich wie Cineastisch das doch ist.  Nee Quatsch, man merkt schon wie unrund das so läuft aber iwie erinnerts mich an früher als ich noch nen schwachen Rechner hatte. Ich freu mich aber schon auf die 680 Ti und die damit "hoffentlich" möglichen 60 FPS maxed out.


 680 TI wohl eher 980 TI ... Aber bis auf als ich das Spiel auf die SSD gepackt habe leuft es ohne Abstürze von Anfang an bei mir. Mal sehen wie es in ca. 2 Wochen mit einer GTX 980 ohne TI und einen neuen Monitor läuft vermutlich gleich gut bei höherer Auflösung 2560 x 1440 statt 1920x1200 oder auf dem alten Monitor viel besser.


----------



## Hansvonwurst (7. Juni 2015)

dj_the_one schrieb:


> Hatte einmal einen aber witzigen Bug. Ich saß im Boot und schrieb während dessen nebenbei am Handy, und plötzlich glitcht das Spiel und war gefühlte 5000 Schritt über dem Boden und flog dann runter. War ziemlich cool die Welt von oben zu sehen .



Bist du dir da sicher, dass es ein Bug war und du nicht zu einer Zauberin das Falsche gesagt hast?


----------



## BabaYaga (7. Juni 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Also eine Sache die mich an TW3 wirklich nervt, nach jedem laden, in ein anderes Gebiet reisen etc. wird man auf den ..."neusten Stand gebracht" ohne überspringen zu können.



Meiner Meinung nach nutzt man das eher um die Ladezeit zu überbrücken.
Dafür hast du dann im Spiel ja keine.
Würde für mich sonst keinen Sinn ergeben, zumal man ja sonst jedes Intro davor skippen kann.


----------



## Scholdarr (7. Juni 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach nutzt man das eher um die Ladezeit zu überbrücken.
> Dafür hast du dann im Spiel ja keine.
> Würde für mich sonst keinen Sinn ergeben, zumal man ja sonst jedes Intro davor skippen kann.



Man kann auch die Ladebildschirme abkürzen, indem man auf die Leertaste drückt. Natürlich erst dann, wenn der Ladevorgang im Hintergrund abgeschlossen ist. Hat man Witcher 3 auf einer SSD installiert, kann man so schon ab und zu mal Zeit sparen.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Juni 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach nutzt man das eher um die Ladezeit zu überbrücken.
> Dafür hast du dann im Spiel ja keine.
> Würde für mich sonst keinen Sinn ergeben, zumal man ja sonst jedes Intro davor skippen kann.



Wer kennt das nicht, wen du 500mal den gleichen Text beim laden erzählt bekommen hast sehnst du dich wieder nach einem ruhigen Ladebildschirm der dir nicht das Ohr abkaut.


----------



## Scholdarr (8. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wer kennt das nicht, wen du 500mal den gleichen Text beim laden erzählt bekommen hast sehnst du dich wieder nach einem ruhigen Ladebildschirm der dir nicht das Ohr abkaut.


500 Mal? Ich glaube, du stirbst zu oft...


----------



## RavionHD (8. Juni 2015)

Ich hab das Gefühl seit dem letzten Patch ist dass AA nicht mehr so gut, hat irgendwer auch das gleiche Gefühl?


----------



## Robonator (8. Juni 2015)

Ich habs eh immer aus wegen der Performance, kann es daher nicht wirklich sagen 
Hast eventuell Screenshots die du aneinander stellen kannst?


----------



## Ruptet (8. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wer kennt das nicht, wen du 500mal den gleichen Text beim laden erzählt bekommen hast sehnst du dich wieder nach einem ruhigen Ladebildschirm der dir nicht das Ohr abkaut.



Ich hab lieber nen leeren Ladebildschirm als immer wieder das selbe hören zu müssen 
Auch wenn man jeden Tag mal öfters beendet und wieder starte, man wird ja nicht 24Stunden spielen, kriegst man es schon paar mal zu oft zu hören, wenn man dann auch noch paar mal stirbt, weil man versucht von einer Festung ins Wasser zu springen ohne die Felsen zu erwischen, ja dann hört man es noch öfter.
Wenn man dann zu guter letzt auch noch mal von Gebiet zu Gebiet reist, also von Velen nach Skellige zB. ja dann wirds noch penetranter als es eh schon ist.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (8. Juni 2015)

kommt aber nur wenn man sich einen Spielstand zum laden aussucht nachdem man gestorben ist wenn man den letzten automatisch laden läst dann nicht ... in find es gut aber eine Option es abzuschalten könnte nicht schaden ...

Und den Bug mit den Mutagenen habe ich mitlerweile auch das man keine mehr Herstellen kann es sei denn man läst die vorher Fallen die man schon von dem was man Herstellen will hatte. Aber ich glaube das ging mal der Bug kam erst mit einem der 5 Patches dazu.


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (8. Juni 2015)

Es gibt hier nen Mod, mit dem man die Zusammenfassungen beim Ladebildschirm ausblenden kann:
Disable Intro and storybook videos at The Witcher 3 Nexus - Mods and community
Funktioniert bei mir wunderbar mit Patch 1.05.


----------



## Nazzy (8. Juni 2015)

Ok, macht iwie keinen Sinn mehr für mich weiter zu spielen. Alle 5- 20 Minuten freezes / crashes...schön, dass jeder Patch neue Probleme mit sich bringt


----------



## DaBlackSheep (8. Juni 2015)

So, jetzt habe ich das Ding auch einmal durch - ich denke ich werde heute noch mal neu ansetzen
und dann einen etwas anderen Weg einschlagen - ich bin neugierig ob/was sich dann ändern wird.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juni 2015)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Ok, macht iwie keinen Sinn mehr für mich weiter zu spielen. Alle 5- 20 Minuten freezes / crashes...schön, dass jeder Patch neue Probleme mit sich bringt



So heftige Probleme scheinen aber nur wenige zu haben und gefühlt, muss nicht stimmen, nur so mein Eindruck, immer die gleichen. 
Weiß daher nicht ob man das Problem wirklich beim Patch suchen sollte...


----------



## Nazzy (8. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> So heftige Probleme scheinen aber nur wenige zu haben und gefühlt, muss nicht stimmen, nur so mein Eindruck, immer die gleichen.
> Weiß daher nicht ob man das Problem wirklich beim Patch suchen sollte...



yo, genau, da es bis 1.03 problemlos lief, bin ich jetzt selber Schuld 




> "Asus Strix 970@1500/3700"
> 
> Wenn ich das so sehe, scheint mir das Problem wahrscheinlich an der Übertaktung deiner Karte zu liegen.
> Ich hatte ebenfalls abstürze in der Version 1.01 mit einer übertakteten  GTX970. Genauso wie viele andere Probleme mit OC bei dem Spiel hatten ^^
> Mittlerweile besteht das aber nicht mehr



nein, daran liegt es nicht, da ich auch ohne Afterburner abstürze habe. Wie gesagt, zuvor lief es grösstenteils recht gut.
Aber man muss ja auch nur in anderen Foren schauen, dort haben auch viele Crashes etc.


----------



## ryzen1 (8. Juni 2015)

Nazzy schrieb:


> Ok, macht iwie keinen Sinn mehr für mich weiter zu spielen. Alle 5- 20 Minuten freezes / crashes...schön, dass jeder Patch neue Probleme mit sich bringt



"Asus Strix 970@1500/3700"

Wenn ich das so sehe, scheint mir das Problem wahrscheinlich an der Übertaktung deiner Karte zu liegen.
Ich hatte ebenfalls abstürze in der Version 1.01 mit einer übertakteten GTX970. Genauso wie viele andere Probleme mit OC bei dem Spiel hatten ^^
Mittlerweile besteht das aber nicht mehr


----------



## trigger831 (8. Juni 2015)

Moin. Seit Patch 1.0.5 liegen die FPS bei mir gefühlt etwas niedriger; dafür läuft es stabiler, also keine Abstürze oder Sonstiges. Mir missfällt bisher nur die Tatsache, das getötete Gegner (egal ob Bestie oder Humanoid) einfach mal in der Position "einfrieren", in der sie gestorben sind.


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Juni 2015)

Ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen. Bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die toten Drowner immer noch schön auf der Wasseroberfläche umhertreiben. ^^


----------



## TheWitcher19052015 (8. Juni 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> …Mal sehen wie es in ca. 2 Wochen mit einer GTX 980 ohne TI und einen neuen Monitor läuft vermutlich gleich gut bei höherer Auflösung 2560 x 1440 statt 1920x1200 oder auf dem alten Monitor viel besser.



Da kannst dich definitiv drauf freuen. Läuft bei mir mit einer GTX 980 auf 2560x1440p in Ultra (mit HairWorks) bei ca. 40 FPS laut Fraps. 
Abstürze oder Bugs hab ich seit 1.05. auch keine mehr. 

Welchen Monitor holst du dir?


----------



## SHOKK (8. Juni 2015)

Bin ich hier der Einzige der jetzt entweder mit dem letzten Nvidia Treiber oder mit dem letzten Patch Abstürze bekommt?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (8. Juni 2015)

TheWitcher19052015 schrieb:


> Da kannst dich definitiv drauf freuen. Läuft bei mir mit einer GTX 980 auf 2560x1440p in Ultra (mit HairWorks) bei ca. 40 FPS laut Fraps.
> Abstürze oder Bugs hab ich seit 1.05. auch keine mehr.
> 
> Welchen Monitor holst du dir?


*Asus VX24AH,  2xHDMI perfekt um PC und Sat Reciever Anzuschließen und der VGA für die X-Box 360 meinen alten Hyundai W24XD werde ich noch dazu anschließen außer im Sommer da werde ich ihn im Keller nutzen am 2. PC dann ist ein Samsung 931c mein 2. Monitor für Youtube sehen und ähnliches*


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Juni 2015)

SHOKK schrieb:


> Bin ich hier der Einzige der jetzt entweder mit dem letzten Nvidia Treiber oder mit dem letzten Patch Abstürze bekommt?



Hier läufts. OC der Grafikkarten mal verringern könnte helfen.


----------



## turbosnake (8. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte gerade einfach einen weißen Screen und dann war das Spiel weg, aber der Sound lief noch.

Kann aber auch daran liegen das die Graka zu heiß wurde.


----------



## Schmenki (8. Juni 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich hatte gerade einfach einen weißen Screen und dann war das Spiel weg, aber der Sound lief noch.
> 
> Kann aber auch daran liegen das die Graka zu heiß wurde.


Spricht eher dafür das sich der Treiber für die Graka weggeschossen hat wegen dem OC oder Temp


----------



## Porsche2000 (8. Juni 2015)

Kann mir mal einer verraten, wie man diesen Nithral oder wie der heißt besiegt? Spiele schon auf leichtester Stufe und bekomm den nicht platt. Hab auch keine Lust, mir da einen abzufrusten. Hab schon ne Rüstung mit 45 Schutz. Unverwundbarkeits-Cheat funktioniert nicht.



Nazzy schrieb:


> Du vergleichst nicht wirklich Ethan Carter mit einem Open World Rollenspiele, wo gefühlte 10 Mille NPCs rumlaufen ?



Grafik ist Grafik.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juni 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer verraten, wie man diesen Nithral oder wie der heißt besiegt? Spiele schon auf leichtester Stufe und bekomm den nicht platt. Hab auch keine Lust, mir da einen abzufrusten. Hab schon ne Rüstung mit 45 Schutz. Unverwundbarkeits-Cheat funktioniert nicht.



Meinst du den Soldaten der wilden Jagd welchen man im Elfentempel im Rahmen einer Quest mit Kira Metz begegnet?

Tja, was soll man da groß empfehlen wen du schon auf leichtester Schwierigkeitsstufe Probleme hast... Möglichst nicht treffen lassen, Queen benutzen, 1-2 Schläge machen und dann sofort wieder wegrollen. Wen er diesen schützenden Schild um sich aufbaut, wo er Leben regeneriert, und das Portal zum weißen Frost beschwört, direkt vor das Portal zum Frost stellen und möglichst schnell die Hunde der Wilden Jagd, die durch das Portal kommen, töten damit er möglichst wenig Leben wieder herstellen kann. Sobald nämlich die 3 Hunde die durch das Portal kommen tot sind endet sein Schild und die Regeneration von Leben und er ist wieder angreifbar. Das Ganze dann halt wiederholen bis er tot ist.


----------



## MG42 (8. Juni 2015)

War jemand schon an besagter Stelle auf der Karte? Die Stelle mit dem Fragezeichen (Baum) und die kleine Siedlung dahinter, wo wenn man weitergehen will, die typische Meldung hier sind Drachen, kehr um... kommt. Kommt da noch was wenn man storymäßig voranschreitet?


Spoiler



Bin gerade storymäßig vor dem Part mit Uma, und dem nächsten (unfreiwilligem) Besuch von Kaiser in Nilfgaard und danach kommt man nach Kaer Morhen. Ohne ääh MIT Spoiler wenns geht...


----------



## Porsche2000 (8. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Meinst du den Soldaten der wilden Jagd welchen man im Elfentempel im Rahmen einer Quest mit Kira Metz begegnet?
> 
> Tja, was soll man da groß empfehlen wen du schon auf leichtester Schwierigkeitsstufe Probleme hast... Möglichst nicht treffen lassen, Queen benutzen, 1-2 Schläge machen und dann sofort wieder wegrollen. Wen er diesen schützenden Schild um sich aufbaut, wo er Leben regeneriert, und das Portal zum weißen Frost beschwört, direkt vor das Portal zum Frost stellen und möglichst schnell die Hunde der Wilden Jagd, die durch das Portal kommen, töten damit er möglichst wenig Leben wieder herstellen kann. Sobald nämlich die 3 Hunde die durch das Portal kommen tot sind endet sein Schild und die Regeneration von Leben und er ist wieder angreifbar. Das Ganze dann halt wiederholen bis er tot ist.



Ja den meine ich. Na toll. Ich weiß jetzt schon, dass ich hier aufgeben muss. Ich kann das so nicht weiterspielen. Solche Boss-Fights müssen echt nicht sein. Bin nicht grad der Geschicklichkeitsspieler. Für mich ist das einfach nur extrem mies designed. Null Atmo in den Dungeons, dafür aber Klopperei bis zum Verzweifeln. Das Spiel gefällt mir immer weniger. Alles ist so auf Action und Gemetzel getrimmt. Unglaubliche Enttäuschung.


----------



## Aldrearic (8. Juni 2015)

Ich war dort gerade, kam die selbe Meldung bei mir und nein weis ich nicht. Der Fluss ist da wohl die Grenze und über das Land kann man weiter nach links vorrücken, was du ja schon erkundet hast. Nach der Bastion südlich geht es auch nicht mehr sonderlich weit, bis die Nachricht erscheint. Würde mich wundern, ob man die irgendwie aushebeln kann, damit man weiter raus kann. 



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Kann mir mal einer verraten, wie man diesen Nithral oder wie der heißt besiegt? Spiele schon auf leichtester Stufe und bekomm den nicht platt. Hab auch keine Lust, mir da einen abzufrusten. Hab schon ne Rüstung mit 45 Schutz. Unverwundbarkeits-Cheat funktioniert nicht.



Besorg dir ne neue Rüstung. o.O Ich hab schon gefühlt mit Level 16 eine Rüstung mit mehr als doppeltem Schutz. Jetzt eine Rüstung mit 113 Schutz, welche Level 17 erfordert.
Edit: Was hast du für Schwerter? Wenn deine Rüstung schon nicht so pralle ist.

Ich finde es gut, ich erkunde die Landschaft und fühle mich im Spiel, ich finde die Atmosphäre gut und entdecke immer etwas neues. Oder Schockmomente


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Juni 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Ja den meine ich. Na toll. Ich weiß jetzt schon, dass ich hier aufgeben muss. Ich kann das so nicht weiterspielen. Solche Boss-Fights müssen echt nicht sein. Bin nicht grad der Geschicklichkeitsspieler. Für mich ist das einfach nur extrem mies designed. Null Atmo in den Dungeons, dafür aber Klopperei bis zum Verzweifeln. Das Spiel gefällt mir immer weniger. Alles ist so auf Action und Gemetzel getrimmt. Unglaubliche Enttäuschung.


Ja, bitte leg es weg. Dann musst du auch nicht mehr jeden TW3-Thread bereichern...


----------



## Kinguin (8. Juni 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Ja den meine ich. Na toll. Ich weiß jetzt schon, dass ich hier aufgeben muss. Ich kann das so nicht weiterspielen. Solche Boss-Fights müssen echt nicht sein. Bin nicht grad der Geschicklichkeitsspieler. Für mich ist das einfach nur extrem mies designed. Null Atmo in den Dungeons, dafür aber Klopperei bis zum Verzweifeln. Das Spiel gefällt mir immer weniger. Alles ist so auf Action und Gemetzel getrimmt. Unglaubliche Enttäuschung.



O.o
Ich habe es auf dem zweithöchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad durchgespielt - und fand es oft zu leicht ,was hat denn das mit großartigen Geschick zu tun?
Man muss nur bisschen nachdenken und taktisch vorgehen......
Du willst das Spiel wirklich auf Teufel komm raus als Enttäuschung ansehen - Klopperei bis zum Verzweifeln/Null Atmo ? So so 



Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Grafik ist Grafik.



Nein, das bleibt ein Apfel Birnen Vergleich.


----------



## Scholdarr (8. Juni 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Ja den meine ich. Na toll. Ich weiß jetzt schon, dass ich hier aufgeben muss. Ich kann das so nicht weiterspielen. Solche Boss-Fights müssen echt nicht sein. Bin nicht grad der Geschicklichkeitsspieler. Für mich ist das einfach nur extrem mies designed. Null Atmo in den Dungeons, dafür aber Klopperei bis zum Verzweifeln. Das Spiel gefällt mir immer weniger. Alles ist so auf Action und Gemetzel getrimmt. Unglaubliche Enttäuschung.


Ist wirklich nicht so schwer. Wenn er die Waffe hebt, ausweichen. Dann schnell einmal zuhauen. Und dann wieder ausweichen. Falls man doch mal was abbekommt, Schwalbe oder Petris Filter trinken. Und weiter gehts. Und natürlich solltest du mindestens auf derselben Stufe sein wie der Gegner oder maximal zwei Stufen darunter. Ansonsten hast du die Quest einfach zu früh angefangen und machst es dir dadurch selbst richtig schwer...

Und ja, es ist ein Action-RPG. So war das Spiel von Anfang an angekündigt mit schnellem Action-Gameplay. Warum hast du es überhaupt gekauft? Es gibt doch hunderte Youtubevideos, in denen das Gameplay zu sehen ist. 

Und null Atmo in den Dungeons? In welchem Spiel haben die Dungeons denn mehr Atmo? Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit Gothic, das kann ich nicht mehr hören...


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juni 2015)

MG42 schrieb:


> War jemand schon an besagter Stelle auf der Karte? Die Stelle mit dem Fragezeichen (Baum) und die kleine Siedlung dahinter, wo wenn man weitergehen will, die typische Meldung hier sind Drachen, kehr um... kommt. Kommt da noch was wenn man storymäßig voranschreitet?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Versteh die Frage nicht so zur Gänze...
Du kommst nicht zur Siedlung oder wo liegt das Problem?
Die Siedlung erreichst du wen du an der Küste lang gehst, da gibt es dann am Strand auch einen Wegpunkt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Juni 2015)

Ist das beste Spiel aller Zeiten nicht ein ebensolches Action-RPG...?


----------



## Nexxor (8. Juni 2015)

.........................


----------



## Hptm_Krupp (8. Juni 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Ja den meine ich. Na toll. Ich weiß jetzt schon, dass ich hier aufgeben muss. Ich kann das so nicht weiterspielen. Solche Boss-Fights müssen echt nicht sein. Bin nicht grad der Geschicklichkeitsspieler. Für mich ist das einfach nur extrem mies designed. Null Atmo in den Dungeons, dafür aber Klopperei bis zum Verzweifeln. Das Spiel gefällt mir immer weniger. Alles ist so auf Action und Gemetzel getrimmt. Unglaubliche Enttäuschung.



Echt jetzt???

Was machst du das du auf der leichtesten Schwierigkeitsstufe den nicht gebacken bekommst? Video? Mit Yen und der Zauberin ist der doch unter Dauerbeschuss und es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit. Falle wirken und machen lassen...

Mal ne Frage an die Runde:

Ich spiele auf höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad und würde gern alles mitnehmen nur wenn dann die Quests so verdammt viel XP abwerfen kommt bei mir Langeweile auf. Wenn man auf Magie skillt und taktisch spielt sind bis auf Gegnerhorden alle Kämpfe mit Level + einfach nur noch langweilig.
Hanna, das war noch ein Kampf, denn musste ich bestimmt 20 mal machen aber jetzt stirbt man nur noch wenn man nicht aufpasst. Magie scheint wohl auch viel zu stark zu sein...
Gibt es da nicht vielleicht ne Mod die den XP - Gewinn der Hauptquests oder halt der Nebenquests auf ein Minimum reduziert? Stupiedes Hack and Slay selbst auf höchster Schwierigkeitsstufe ist mir dann irgendwie zu langweilig. Man ist genötigt die Hälfte der Geschichte links liegen zu lassen um eine Herausforderung zu haben.


----------



## Kinguin (8. Juni 2015)

Ja man ist wirklich schnell überlevelt und dementsprechend zu stark,aber die tollen Nebenquests will man auch nicht liegen lassen - man levelt aber auch schon durch die HQ schnell genug.^^
Trotzdem fand ich das nicht so schlimm, der Großteil von TW3 war einfach zu überzeugend. ^^

So weit ich weiß gibt es Mods, die das Spiel noch weiter vereinfachen ,aber eine solche Mode, die das Gegenteil bewirkt, ist mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## MG42 (8. Juni 2015)

@Nightslaver
Da komme ich nicht hin, einmal zu dem Baum (?) und auch nicht zu der Siedlung/ dem Gehöft dahinter.
Die Frage war, wie ich da hin komme und ob das später mal der Ort dort storyrelevant ist.

Edit: Jedenfalls habe ich jetzt herausgefunden, dass man da hinkommen kann wenn man sich von Westen über Olenas Hain dahin nähert. Habe es schonmal früher mit Stufe 10 +-versucht dort hinzugehen, aber dann konnte ich da nicht weitergehen, kann aber auch sein dass zur damaligen Version dieses Gebiet noch nicht zur Verfügung stand (1.02) ...


----------



## Porsche2000 (8. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ist wirklich nicht so schwer. Wenn er die Waffe hebt, ausweichen. Dann schnell einmal zuhauen. Und dann wieder ausweichen. Falls man doch mal was abbekommt, Schwalbe oder Petris Filter trinken. Und weiter gehts. Und natürlich solltest du mindestens auf derselben Stufe sein wie der Gegner oder maximal zwei Stufen darunter. Ansonsten hast du die Quest einfach zu früh angefangen und machst es dir dadurch selbst richtig schwer...



Bin Level 4. Und möchte die Quest jetzt nicht einfach abbrechen und Frau Metz da allein rumstehen lassen. Und das Gekloppe mit Ausweichrollen etc. ist mir schon zu frustrierend. Ich bekomm da immer Knoten in die Finger, wenn ich da wie Wild auf die Tastatur drücke.




Scholdarr schrieb:


> Und ja, es ist ein Action-RPG. So war das Spiel von Anfang an angekündigt mit schnellem Action-Gameplay. Warum hast du es überhaupt gekauft? Es gibt doch hunderte Youtubevideos, in denen das Gameplay zu sehen ist. :ugly



Hab es nicht gekauft (zum Glück). War bei meiner Grafikkarte dabei. Und das actionbasierende Gameplay muss nicht sein bei einem RPG.




Scholdarr schrieb:


> Und null Atmo in den Dungeons? In welchem Spiel haben die Dungeons denn mehr Atmo? Und komm mir jetzt nicht mit Gothic, das kann ich nicht mehr hören...



Dort ist es aber nunmal so. Sogar Risen, was ein Rückschritt war, hatte hier mehr Atmo.


----------



## Scholdarr (8. Juni 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Bin Level 4. Und möchte die Quest jetzt nicht einfach abbrechen und Frau Metz da allein rumstehen lassen. Und das Gekloppe mit Ausweichrollen etc. ist mir schon zu frustrierend. Ich bekomm da immer Knoten in die Finger, wenn ich da wie Wild auf die Tastatur drücke.


Ähm, das ist kein Hack`n`Slay Spiel. Du tust dich viel leichter, wenn du nicht wie wild auf die Tastatur drückst, sondern kontrolliert.

Probiere es mal mit Ausweichen statt Abrollen. Und nur dann, wenn der Gegner zuschlagen will. Einfach 1x ausweichen + eine Richtung drücken und dann 1x oder 2x schnell zuschlagen und dann abwarten, bis der Gegner wieder angreifen will. Dann das Ganze von vorne. Eigentlich ganz simpel, wenn man auf Kontrolle statt auf wildes Herumgedrücke setzte. 

Wenn du vom Level her zu niedrig bist (keine Ahnung welchen Level der Gegner hat), dann dauert es so natürlich richtig lang und wenn du Pech hast, bist du mit einem oder zwei Treffern tot. In dem Fall bist du wirklich extrem underpowered. Das hättest du aber vorher schon merken müssen im Level, wenn alle Gegner über deiner eigenen Stufe sind. Wenn du eh schon Schwierigkeiten mit der Steuerung hast, empfehle ich dir extremst, nur Quests zu machen, die nicht höher gekennzeichnet sind als dein eigener Level. Und natürlich die niedrigste Schwierigkeitsstufe wählen, wenn es anders nicht geht.




Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Dort ist es aber nunmal so. Sogar Risen, was ein Rückschritt war, hatte hier mehr Atmo.


Naja, jedem das seine. Aber ganz ehrlich, du tust dir echt kein Gefallen, wenn du immer so negativ bist. Sei einfach mal ein bisschen offen und lernbereit und lass diesen Dauervergleich mit PB Spielen sein, dann macht das Spiel vielleicht gleich auch mehr Spaß. 




Hptm_Krupp schrieb:


> Mit Yen und der Zauberin ist der doch unter Dauerbeschuss und es ist nur eine Frage der Zeit. Falle wirken und machen lassen...



Yen ist in der Szene gar nicht anwesend, nur Keira Metz. Oder habe ich ein anderes Spiel gespielt?!


----------



## kero81 (8. Juni 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> 680 TI wohl eher 980 TI ... Aber bis auf als  ich das Spiel auf die SSD gepackt habe leuft es ohne Abstürze von Anfang  an bei mir. Mal sehen wie es in ca. 2 Wochen mit einer GTX 980 ohne TI  und einen neuen Monitor läuft vermutlich gleich gut bei höherer  Auflösung 2560 x 1440 statt 1920x1200 oder auf dem alten Monitor viel besser.



Ups, da hat sich ein Fehler eingeschlichen. Ich meinte natürlich die 980 Ti! 

Edit:
Sagt mal, ich war jetzt bei nem Schmied und wollte mir was von ihm anfertigen lassen. Da stand aber Stufe zu niedrig. Kann man die Ausbilden, ähnlich wie in Diablo 3 oder hat jeder Schmied eine feste Stufe und ich muss jetzt einen höherstufigen Schmied finden?!


----------



## Scholdarr (8. Juni 2015)

Hptm_Krupp schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die Runde:
> 
> Ich spiele auf höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad und würde gern alles mitnehmen nur wenn dann die Quests so verdammt viel XP abwerfen kommt bei mir Langeweile auf. Wenn man auf Magie skillt und taktisch spielt sind bis auf Gegnerhorden alle Kämpfe mit Level + einfach nur noch langweilig.
> Hanna, das war noch ein Kampf, denn musste ich bestimmt 20 mal machen aber jetzt stirbt man nur noch wenn man nicht aufpasst. Magie scheint wohl auch viel zu stark zu sein...
> Gibt es da nicht vielleicht ne Mod die den XP - Gewinn der Hauptquests oder halt der Nebenquests auf ein Minimum reduziert? Stupiedes Hack and Slay selbst auf höchster Schwierigkeitsstufe ist mir dann irgendwie zu langweilig. Man ist genötigt die Hälfte der Geschichte links liegen zu lassen um eine Herausforderung zu haben.


Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, spielt CDPR mit dem Gedanken, später noch mal sowas wie einen "Dark Mode" hinzuzufügen. Im Moment musst du wohl aber damit auskommen, was es gibt. Übrigens ist das Spiel mit dem nötigen Skill mit allen Taktiken bzw. Fähigkeiten relativ einfach, also auch, wenn man z.B. hauptsächlich Schwertkampf ausbaut.

Wenn du dir "künstlich" den Schwierigkeitsgrad erhöhen willst, dann spiele doch mal ohne Mutagene. Dadurch nerfst du Geralt schon ziemlich stark und umso stärker, je mehr Mutagene,du im Charakterbaum freischaltest und je besser ausgebaut die Mutagene sind. 


Edit: Ich korrigiere mich. Es gibt wohl schon Mods dafür. Schau mal hier, das könnte dich interessieren: Ucross' Hardcore Mod (Witcher 3 Difficulty Mod) at The Witcher 3 Nexus - Mods and community


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Juni 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Ups, da hat sich ein Fehler eingeschlichen. Ich meinte natürlich die 980 Ti!
> 
> Edit:
> Sagt mal, ich war jetzt bei nem Schmied und wollte mir was von ihm anfertigen lassen. Da stand aber Stufe zu niedrig. Kann man die Ausbilden, ähnlich wie in Diablo 3 oder hat jeder Schmied eine feste Stufe und ich muss jetzt einen höherstufigen Schmied finden?!



Ich habe in Novigrad mal versucht bei einem Schmied etwas anfertigen zu lassen und zwar ein Master Item, der sagte mir das ich einen anderen Schmied aufsuchen soll weil er das nicht kann, also sind die Level der Schmiede unterschiedlich.


----------



## jamie (8. Juni 2015)

Jap, für den Meister musst du erst eine Quest (empfohlenes Level 24) erledigen.


----------



## Scholdarr (8. Juni 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich habe in Novigrad mal versucht bei einem Schmied etwas anfertigen zu lassen und zwar ein Master Item, der sagte mir das ich einen anderen Schmied aufsuchen soll weil er das nicht kann, also sind die Level der Schmiede unterschiedlich.



Jupp, so ist es. Einige Schmiede haben auch eine extra Dialogoption, wo man nach Schmiedeexperten fragen kann. Dort wird man dann auf den richtigen Weg gestoßen. 

Wer's eilig hat:



Spoiler



Der Meisterschmied für Rüstungen ist in der Festung des Roten Barons zu finden. Dern Meisterschmied für Waffen findet man im Süden Novigrads. Es gibt jeweils nur einen Meister im Spiel, der wirklich alles schmieden kann (also entweder Waffen oder Rüstungen). Für beide muss man allerdings eine Quest erfüllen, bevor sie fürs Crafting bereit stehen.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Juni 2015)

Finde es Schade das ich keine Dauerhaften Notizen auf der Map anbringen kann, dann könnte ich diese Schmiede einfach markieren und müsste sie nicht immer suchen.  Die grüne Markierung ist nur temporär und nicht permanent leider.


----------



## Scholdarr (8. Juni 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Finde es Schade das ich keine Dauerhaften Notizen auf der Map anbringen kann, dann könnte ich diese Schmiede einfach markieren und müsste sie nicht immer suchen.  Die grüne Markierung ist nur temporär und nicht permanent leider.



Machs doch analog: Zettel und Stift reichen dafür aus, ganz oldschool... 

Aber du hast recht, eine Notizfuntion auf der der Karte wäre nice gewesen. Findet man bei einem Multiplatgame aber leider so gut wie nie, weil das die doofen Konsolen eh nicht brauchen können...


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Juni 2015)

Wie macht ihr es mit der Belohnung für die Quests, nehmt ihr Geld immer an oder nur manchmal? Habe bei mir das Problem das ich wenig Geld habe von den Quests weil ich viel abgelehnt habe, bin eben ein freundlicher Hexer.  Zum Glück kann ich andere Währungen umtauschen lassen aber keine Ahnung mehr wo diese Zwergenbank war.


----------



## jamie (8. Juni 2015)

Mir geht momentan die unpräzise Steuerung ganz schön auf den Senkel. Normal ist das ja nicht so schlimm, weil man genug Platz hat, aber auf Todesmarsch sind z.B. der Kampf im höchsten Stockwerk von Hurensohns Casino und der in den Katakomben seiner Arena gegen die 15-20 Wachen ganz schön fummelig, weil der Platz arg begrenzt ist. Das wären schöne Situationen für wirklich anspruchsvolle und spanende Kämpfe, weil man z.B. wenn man gegen die drei in diesem 10-15 Quadratmeter-Zimmer kämpft, die dann ordentlich jeder in eine andere Ecke drängen und dann alle unter Kontrolle halten muss. Und das hat dann einfach ein unheimlich cooles Feeling, wenn man in alle Richtungen gut getimet austeilen muss. Die Steuerung und die teils verbuggten Gegner vermiesen das aber ganz schön. Hab für beide bestimmt 6 oder 7 Anläufe gebraucht...



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Finde es Schade das ich keine Dauerhaften Notizen auf der Map anbringen kann, dann könnte ich diese Schmiede einfach markieren und müsste sie nicht immer suchen.  Die grüne Markierung ist nur temporär und nicht permanent leider.



Mir würde es ja schon reichen, wenn die blöde Map alles vernünftig anzeigen würde...



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wie macht ihr es mit der Belohnung für die Quests, nehmt ihr Geld immer an oder nur manchmal? Habe bei mir das Problem das ich wenig Geld habe von den Quests weil ich viel abgelehnt habe, bin eben ein freundlicher Hexer.  Zum Glück kann ich andere Währungen umtauschen lassen aber keine Ahnung mehr wo diese Zwergenbank war.



Ich lehne meistens ab. Habe eh genug Asche. Einfach immer alle Schwerter von Feinden mitnehmen und verscherbeln, dann kommt man ganz gut zurecht.


----------



## Scholdarr (8. Juni 2015)

Ich hab Geld meistens abgelehnt, weil ich ein guter Kerl bin. Geldprobleme habe ich trotzdem nie aufgrund meiner Lootingsucht... 

Die Zwergenbank ist am südwestlichen Eck vom Marktplatz in Novigrad, hat ein Händlerzeichen IIRC.


----------



## BabaYaga (8. Juni 2015)

Der Permadeath Schwierigkeitsgrad ist noch gar nicht dabei? Ich dachte das wäre der Letzte... drum hab ich mich eigentlich für Blut, Schweiß und Tränen entschieden. Wollte den höchsten "unter" Permadeath spielen *arrgghh* lol.

Btw das mit den Drachen wo man nicht weitergehen kann, das ist wie an jeder der Seite der Map einfach die Kartengrenze, da sieht man zwar noch ewig weit, kann aber nicht weitergehen. Tut man es trotzdem, wird die Map eingeblendet und man wird ein Stück weiter hinten mit dem Blick in die Richtung blickend, aus der man gekommen war


----------



## jamie (8. Juni 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Der Permadeath Schwierigkeitsgrad ist noch gar nicht dabei? Ich dachte das wäre der Letzte... drum hab ich mich eigentlich für Blut, Schweiß und Tränen entschieden. Wollte den höchsten "unter" Permadeath spielen *arrgghh* lol.
> 
> Btw das mit den Drachen wo man nicht weitergehen kann, das ist wie an jeder der Seite der Map einfach die Kartengrenze, da sieht man zwar noch ewig weit, kann aber nicht weitergehen. Tut man es trotzdem, wird die Map eingeblendet und man wird ein Stück weiter hinten mit dem Blick in die Richtung blickend, aus der man gekommen war



Also bei der Steuerung und der Storylänge wird Permadeath verdammt frustierend!


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Machs doch analog: Zettel und Stift reichen dafür aus, ganz oldschool...



Ja aber 2015 will ich eigentlich nicht mehr ganz oldschool mit Zettel und Stift ARPG spielen, da darf man eigentlich erwarten das sowas, wen die Beschriftung nicht von Haus aus entsprechend ist als Standard angeboten werden sollte, selber welche anbringen zu können. Leider nur sieht die Realität immer noch anders aus...


----------



## Scholdarr (8. Juni 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Also bei der Steuerung und der Storylänge wird Permadeath verdammt frustierend!



Sehe ich auch so. Wobei gerade in engen Räumen vor allem die Kamera ein Problem ist. Und natürlich das Problem, dass man bei mehreren Gegner nicht präzise auswählen kann, wen man überhaupt treffen will. War bei TW2 schon ein Problem und das gilt unverändert für TW3...




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja aber 2015 will ich eigentlich nicht mehr ganz oldschool mit Zettel und Stift ARPG spielen, da darf man eigentlich erwarten das sowas, wen die Beschriftung nicht von Haus aus entsprechend ist als Standard angeboten werden sollte, selber welche anbringen zu können. Leider nur sieht die Realität immer noch anders aus...


Ich sag ja, daran sind die Konsolen schuld. Bei einem PC-only Spiel sähe das anders aus. Und leider hat CDPR ja nicht wirklich viel Aufwand in die PC Version beim UI gesteckt. Das ist einer der Kritikpunkte am Spiel, neben der unpräzisen Steuerung und der versemmelten Story...


----------



## jamie (8. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so. Wobei gerade in engen Räumen vor allem die Kamera ein Problem ist. Und natürlich das Problem, dass man bei mehreren Gegner nicht präzise auswählen kann, wen man überhaupt treffen will. War bei TW2 schon ein Problem und das gilt unverändert für TW3...



Das Kampfsystem ist schon deutlich besser als bei TW2. Wäre die Steuerung präzise, wäre es - denke ich - ziemlich gut. Das mit der Auswahl klappt eigentlich ganz gut; das Problem liegt eher in Geralts Bewegungen.


----------



## Scholdarr (8. Juni 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Das Kampfsystem ist schon deutlich besser als bei TW2. Wäre die Steuerung präzise, wäre es - denke ich - ziemlich gut. Das mit der Auswahl klappt eigentlich ganz gut; das Problem liegt eher in Geralts Bewegungen.



Die einzige, wenn auch wichtige, Verbesserung ist eigentlich die Möglichkeit, ausweichen statt abrollen zu wählen. Bei der Gegnerauswahl hingegen sind TW2 und TW3 imho ziemlich identisch - identisch unpräzise.

Das fällt bei Ciri noch mehr auf als bei Geralt, weil ihre Bewegungen noch schneller sind. Wenn ich ihre blink Fähigkeit wähle, treffe ich unmittelbar danach selten den richtigen Gegner bzw. den, den ich eigentlich treffen wollte.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juni 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Das Kampfsystem ist schon deutlich besser als bei TW2. Wäre die Steuerung präzise, wäre es - denke ich - ziemlich gut. Das mit der Auswahl klappt eigentlich ganz gut; das Problem liegt eher in Geralts Bewegungen.



Das Problem liegt ehr in dem Punkt begraben das Geralt an jedem Futzel in der Landschaft hängen bleibt. Es ist ein kleiner Hocker zwischen dir und dem Gegner? Dann kannst du Gift drauf nehmen das Geralt schön am Hocker kleben bleiben wird, genauso wenn ein Busch zwischen dir und dem Gegner ist.
Auch schlimm ist es an manchen Stellen wo das Gelände sehr uneben ist, da Geralt nicht während des Kampfes springen kann ist es manchmal fast ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit an Gegner ran zu kommen da man schon an kleinsten Felsen und Kanten hängen bleibt und nicht zum Gegner hingelangt, da muss man dann teilweise ewig lange Umwege laufen um zum Gegner hin zu gelangen.


----------



## BabaYaga (8. Juni 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Also bei der Steuerung und der Storylänge wird Permadeath verdammt frustierend!



Bei der Größe des Spiels ist Permadeath meiner Meinung sowieso ein absolutes Unding.
Solang, wie schon oft geschrieben wurde, Geralt an jeder Ecke irgendwie hängenbleibt und man alleine schon aufgrund von sowas schnell mal das Zeitliche segnen kann, würde ich selbst mit genug Zeit, nicht mal versuchen auf dem Grad zu spielen.
Da ist die Frustrierung doch schon zigfach vorprogrammiert


----------



## jamie (8. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt ehr in dem Punkt begraben das Geralt an jedem Futzel in der Landschaft hängen bleibt. Es ist ein kleiner Hocker zwischen dir und dem Gegner? Dann kannst du Gift drauf nehmen das Geralt schön am Hocker kleben bleiben wird, genauso wenn ein Busch zwischen dir und dem Gegner ist.
> Auch schlimm ist es an manchen Stellen wo das Gelände sehr uneben ist, da Geralt nicht während des Kampfes springen kann ist es manchmal fast ein Ding der Unmöglichkeit an Gegner ran zu kommen da man schon an kleinsten Felsen und Kanten hängen bleibt und nicht zum Gegner hingelangt, da muss man dann teilweise ewig lange Umwege laufen um zum Gegner hin zu gelangen.



Da gibt's ein paar Punkte. Das Hängenbleiben, der Fakt, dass Geralt im Kampf nicht springen, sondern nur rollen kann, und die ungenauen Bewegungen und die feste Weite der Rolle.


----------



## Scholdarr (8. Juni 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Bei der Größe des Spiels ist Permadeath meiner Meinung sowieso ein absolutes Unding.
> Solang, wie schon oft geschrieben wurde, Geralt an jeder Ecke irgendwie hängenbleibt und man alleine schon aufgrund von sowas schnell mal das Zeitliche segnen kann, würde ich selbst mit genug Zeit, nicht mal versuchen auf dem Grad zu spielen.
> Da ist die Frustrierung doch schon zigfach vorprogrammiert



Außerdem hätte ich viel zu viel Schiss vor einem Bug/Absturz oder irgendeinem Problem, das dafür sorgt, dass mein Spielstand fürs Klo ist...

Schwierig gerne, aber Permadeath ist imo was für Masochisten...


Zum Kampfsystem: imo ist Ausweichen in den meisten Situation dem Abrollen eh ziemlich überlegen. Abrollen tue ich eigentlich nur bei großen Gegnern wie Trollen oder Golems, die AOE Schaden machen. Bei allen anderen Gegnern ist Parieren und Ausweichen deutlich effektiver, weil man schneller und besser antworten bzw. zurückschlagen kann.


----------



## MG42 (9. Juni 2015)

Absolut... ABSOLOUT  ohne Worte 

Ob es da vlt. für Steam ein anderes Quest oder gar keins in der Art gibt?


----------



## Porsche2000 (9. Juni 2015)

MG42 schrieb:


> Absolut... ABSOLOUT  ohne Worte
> 
> Ob es da vlt. für Steam ein anderes Quest oder gar keins in der Art gibt?



Unglaublich. Wenn das ein Easteregg ist, dann lügen die sich aber so richtig einen zurecht. Diese Lüge ist nicht weniger unzumutbar wie DRM selbst!


----------



## Scholdarr (9. Juni 2015)

MG42 schrieb:


> Absolut... ABSOLOUT  ohne Worte
> 
> Ob es da vlt. für Steam ein anderes Quest oder gar keins in der Art gibt?



Das existiert exakt so und unzensiert auch in der Steamversion.


----------



## Robonator (9. Juni 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Unglaublich. Wenn das ein Easteregg ist, dann lügen die sich aber so richtig einen zurecht. Diese Lüge ist nicht weniger unzumutbar wie DRM selbst!


Wo genau lügen sie denn? Und natürlich ist es ein Easteregg.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juni 2015)

MG42 schrieb:


> Absolut... ABSOLOUT  ohne Worte
> 
> Ob es da vlt. für Steam ein anderes Quest oder gar keins in der Art gibt?



Herrlich, top Easteregg.  Das wäre ehr eine News wert als diese idiotische News über das Game of Thrones Easteregg.


----------



## tomick86 (9. Juni 2015)

Moin! Sagt mal kommen nur mir die "Bosskämpfe" so lange vor oder wie eure Meinung dazu? zb. Werwolf, Fehlgebohrener etc... irgendwie ist es immer das gleich, hiebe, ausweichen, hiebe, ausweichen... und meistens sterbe ich dann nach 10 minuten. ärgerlich...


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Juni 2015)

tomick86 schrieb:


> Moin! Sagt mal kommen nur mir die "Bosskämpfe" so lange vor oder wie eure Meinung dazu? zb. Werwolf, Fehlgebohrener etc... irgendwie ist es immer das gleich, hiebe, ausweichen, hiebe, ausweichen... und meistens sterbe ich dann nach 10 minuten. ärgerlich...


 Ist dein Level zu niedrig? Wenn der Gegner ein Totenkopfsymbol trägt, dann ist er zu hoch. Man kann natürlich trotzdem gewinnen, aber es dauert dann eben sehr lang und man darf sich so gut wie keine Fehler erlauben.


----------



## BabaYaga (9. Juni 2015)

Die Länge der Bosskämpfe richtet sich danach wie gut du gewappnet bist und welchen Level der Gegner hat.
Den Werwolf hatte ich mit gleichem Level in 30-45 Sekunden down.
Dafür hab ich dann bei der Mitternachtserscheinung die ein paar Level über mir war, sicher 5 Minuten rumgefuchtelt, bis ich mal die Taktik raus hatte 
Grad 3/4
Sterben tut man relativ schnell, wenn man nicht aufpasst.
Bei gutem Timing aber... und sofern man nirgendwo mit dem Char hängen bleibt () fast bis gar nicht *g*


----------



## Aldrearic (9. Juni 2015)

Ich sterbe auch schon ab und zu mal. Wenn ich aus versehen von irgendwo herunterspringe, meistens nicht mal einen hohen Vorsprung und bin tot. 
Habe gestern bei einem versteckten Schatz wo sicher 7 Erscheinungen waren ne halbe Stunde versucht diese down zu kriegen inklusive Dauersterben 

Für das DRM Easteregg bräuchte es eine NEws. Habe das Buch auch schon irgendwo mal gefunden.


----------



## jamie (9. Juni 2015)

MG42 schrieb:


> Absolut... ABSOLOUT  ohne Worte
> 
> Ob es da vlt. für Steam ein anderes Quest oder gar keins in der Art gibt?



Wo findet man denn das Buch?


----------



## Ion (9. Juni 2015)

tomick86 schrieb:


> Moin! Sagt mal kommen nur mir die "Bosskämpfe" so lange vor oder wie eure Meinung dazu? zb. Werwolf, Fehlgebohrener etc... irgendwie ist es immer das gleich, hiebe, ausweichen, hiebe, ausweichen... und meistens sterbe ich dann nach 10 minuten. ärgerlich...



Bereitest du dich auf den Kampf denn auch entsprechend vor?
Nutzt Öle und trinkst Tränke bzw. einen Absud?

Die Skillverteilung kann da auch viel aus machen.


Ich hab jetzt erst was lustiges entdeckt. Da war ein Banditen-Lager bei einem "?" und dort waren Stufe 16 Gegner. Da ich nur Stufe 7 war, dachte ich mir, speicherst mal und versuchst es einfach mal.
Natürlich haben die mich schnell gekillt. Im zweiten Anlauf habe ich dann mit Axii experimentiert. Und jetzt kommt der Burner: Wenn man einen menschlichen Gegner mit Axii lähmt, dann hinter ihn geht und zweimal schnell angreift, kommt ein finaler Hieb von Geralt und der Bandit ist tot. 
Also da braucht es nun wirklich keine Taktik mehr. Einfach Axii zaubern, hinrennen und abstechen. Laaangweilig


----------



## BabaYaga (9. Juni 2015)

Jop AXXII ist toll. Ich hab den Skill auf maximum + Glyphen in Verwendung, da kannst du so ziemlich jeden und alles auf Distanz betäuben, hingehen und umsäbeln *g*.
Das mit dem 2x drücken von hinten muss ich mal probieren. Dachte nämlich bisweilen das wäre Zufall, das manchmal der finale Hieb ausgelöst wird, manchmal nicht oder eben basiernd auf der Stäke des Gegners. Apropo, schon mal wer versuch generell die finalen Hiebe im Menü zu deaktivieren, also die Automatik rauszunehmen... und selbst zu machen? Müsste dann ja auch so funktionieren...


----------



## Aldrearic (9. Juni 2015)

Mit Axii habe ich es auch schon gemacht, wird aber auf dauer Langweilig. Ich nutze Aard im Alternativmodus. Mit einem 10% Mutagen, Glyphen und Rüstung dementsprechend geht der auch voll ab  da kommt man schnell auf 30% beim Zeichen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Juni 2015)

Axii ist super gegen übermächtige Gegner. Hab damit gestern einen 11 Stufen höheren gepanzerten Arachas geplättet


----------



## Scholdarr (9. Juni 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Wo findet man denn das Buch?





Spoiler



In einem magischen Turm auf An Skellig. Ist aber nur im Zuge einer Lvl 30 Quest zugänglich.




Jedes Zeichen hat seinen Sinn. Es kommt immer auf den Gegner an.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Jedes Zeichen hat seinen Sinn. Es kommt immer auf den Gegner an.



Naja, bis auf Nacht- & Mittagserscheinungen stimmt es aber das Axii das wohl nützlichste Zeichen von allen ist, weil man damit selbst überlegene Gegner fast gefahrlos töten kann.


----------



## tomick86 (9. Juni 2015)

wie kann man am besten nach und mittagserscheinung erlegen???


----------



## jamie (9. Juni 2015)

tomick86 schrieb:


> wie kann man am besten nach und mittagserscheinung erlegen???



Yrden und druff!


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juni 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Yrden und druff!



ggf. noch eine Mondstaubbombe und entsprechendes Öl verwenden und nicht um 12 Uhr Mittags, oder 0 Uhr Nachts kämpfen sondern entweder Vormittags 8 bis 10 Uhr, oder vor Mitternacht 20 bis 22 Uhr.


----------



## tomick86 (9. Juni 2015)

was hat das mit den uhrzeiten auf sich? und welches öl? gibt ja für verfluchte, nekrophagen usw...


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juni 2015)

tomick86 schrieb:


> was hat das mit den uhrzeiten auf sich? und welches öl? gibt ja für verfluchte, nekrophagen usw...



Schau doch einfach im Spiel ins Bestiarium, da stehen alle Infos, welche Zeichen, Öl, Bomben gegen welche Arten von Gegner effektiv sind drin.

Was die Zeiten angeht, Nacht- und Mittagserscheinungen machen um 0 Uhr, bzw. 12 Uhr, den meisten Schaden und regenerieren am schnellsten ihre Trefferpunkte.


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Juni 2015)

Nightwraith und Noonwraith klingt so viel besser... ^^


----------



## Scholdarr (9. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, bis auf Nacht- & Mittagserscheinungen stimmt es aber das Axii das wohl nützlichste Zeichen von allen ist, weil man damit selbst überlegene Gegner fast gefahrlos töten kann.



Mit Igni kann man super leicht ganz Gruppen von Gegnern rösten...

Axii bringt nichts gegen Golems, Trolle usw. Da hilft nur Quen.

Aard ist auch super gegen Gruppen.

Yrden ist imo das schwächste Zeichen, braucht man eigentlich nur für Geister.


Hängt natürlich maßgeblich vom eigene Spielstil ab. Ich bin eh kein Maximierer, der nur das nutzt, was am Effektivsten ist. Ich nutze das, was am meisten Spaß macht und dazu noch am Besten aussieht.


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Hängt natürlich maßgeblich vom eigene Spielstil ab. Ich bin eh kein Maximierer, der nur das nutzt, was am Effektivsten ist. Ich nutze das, was am meisten Spaß macht und dazu noch am Besten aussieht.



Das ist bei dir wohl Igni oder?  Nutze immer gerne gegen Gegnergruppen, besonders wenn es ein Wolfsrudel von 5-8 Tieren ist bin ich froh sowas zu haben.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Yrden ist imo das schwächste Zeichen, braucht man eigentlich nur für Geister.



Naja, würde ich nicht sagen. Wen man stark auf Zeichen spielt und entsprechend hohe Zeichenintensität besitzt, sowie Yrden bei den Fertigkeiten ausgebaut hat ist das schon nicht ohne, somal Yrden dann auch Schaden macht und das nicht zu knapp.


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Juni 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das ist bei dir wohl Igni oder?  Nutze immer gerne gegen Gegnergruppen, besonders wenn es ein Wolfsrudel von 5-8 Tieren ist bin ich froh sowas zu haben.



Ich hatte neulich ein richtiges Rudel am Hals, das waren 15-20 Stück 
Trotz Lvl5-Wölfe gegen lvl10-Geralt war das äußerst haarig.


----------



## Scholdarr (9. Juni 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das ist bei dir wohl Igni oder?  Nutze immer gerne gegen Gegnergruppen, besonders wenn es ein Wolfsrudel von 5-8 Tieren ist bin ich froh sowas zu haben.



Igni ist schon nett anzusehen, ja. 

Burn, baby, burn...


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juni 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich hatte neulich ein richtiges Rudel am Hals, das waren 15-20 Stück
> Trotz Lvl5-Wölfe gegen lvl10-Geralt war das äußerst haarig.



Jepp, weil die Dinger einen dann auch von allen Seiten anspringen und das teilweise mit sehr kurzen Zeitabständen dazwischen. Wenn man da nicht aufpasst ist man trotz doppelten Level schnell tot.


----------



## MG42 (9. Juni 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Wo findet man denn das Buch?


In einer Quest  auf eine der Inseln


Spoiler



auf der nordwestlichsten Insel, Urialla; im Hafen dort gibts eine Person die dich auf den Turm hinweist und dem Sturm...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


War sehr abwechslungsreich und sehr lustig... hat mich eher an Mass Effect erinnert...


----------



## Memphys (9. Juni 2015)

Gibt's eigentlich eine Möglichkeit dafür zu sorgen, dass sich das Spiel nicht bei jedem Neustart von "Fullscreen" auf "Borderless Window" zurücksetzt?

Borderless Window führt bei mir nämlich zu Abstürzen und ich vergesse gerne mal das beim Start umzustellen...


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juni 2015)

Falls es noch irgend jemanden interessiert, habe jetzt eine Beschreibung im Internet gefunden wie man zu dem Vampir gelangt den wir aus dem Trailer vor Release kennen:

The Witcher 3: Ein begrabener Foliant, Das Spukhaus, Krähenfest â€¢ Eurogamer.de


----------



## kero81 (9. Juni 2015)

Sagt mal, mit was für Mods spielt ihr so? Also mich interessieren jetzt keine Grafik Mods ala Sweet FX oder sowas. Gibts da vll was fürs Inventar so wie bei Skyrim dieses SkyUI z.b.?!


----------



## Scholdarr (9. Juni 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, mit was für Mods spielt ihr so? Also mich interessieren jetzt keine Grafik Mods ala Sweet FX oder sowas. Gibts da vll was fürs Inventar so wie bei Skyrim dieses SkyUI z.b.?!



Ich habs bisher komplett ohne Mods gespielt.

Und was willst du am Inventar genau ändern? Das hat doch schon alles, was SkyUI eingeführt hat für Skyrim.


----------



## Robonator (9. Juni 2015)

Ne Funktion zum automatischen sortieren oder noch ein paar mehr Filter währen echt nett^^ Manchmal finde ich einige Gegenstände nicht wieder oder sie sind aus irgendeinem Grund am unteren Ende des Inventars so das man erstmal scrollen muss obwohl oben alles leer ist^^


----------



## jamie (9. Juni 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ne Funktion zum automatischen sortieren oder noch ein paar mehr Filter währen echt nett^^ Manchmal finde ich einige Gegenstände nicht wieder oder sie sind aus irgendeinem Grund am unteren Ende des Inventars so das man erstmal scrollen muss obwohl oben alles leer ist^^



Und ein "Suchen"-Feld!


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juni 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Ne Funktion zum automatischen sortieren oder noch ein paar mehr Filter währen echt nett^^ Manchmal finde ich einige Gegenstände nicht wieder oder sie sind aus irgendeinem Grund am unteren Ende des Inventars so das man erstmal scrollen muss obwohl oben alles leer ist^^



Stimmt, grade im Fach für Lebensmittel, Notizen, Öle, Tränke und Absude wird es extrem schnell unübersichtlich weil das alles durcheinander geworfen wird.
Verstehe bei dem Menüpunkt auch nicht warum man das nicht mehr aufgeteilt hat, immerhin gibt es einen Berg voll Notzien und Lebensmittel und nochmal genauso viele Tränke, Öle und Absude...
Da muss man teilweise schon ein wenig Zeit mit suchen verbringen.


----------



## Scholdarr (9. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Stimmt, grade im Fach für Lebensmittel, Notizen, Öle, Tränke und Absude wird es extrem schnell unübersichtlich weil das alles durcheinander geworfen wird.
> Verstehe bei dem Menüpunkt auch nicht warum man das nicht mehr aufgeteilt hat, immerhin gibt es einen Berg voll Notzien und Lebensmittel und nochmal genauso viele Tränke, Öle und Absude...
> Da muss man teilweise schon ein wenig Zeit mit suchen verbringen.


Die Notizen kannst du alle wegwerfen oder verkaufen. Wichtige Dinge werden eh im Questbereich abgelegt und sind unverkäuflich. Lebensmittel hab ich nach einiger Zeit gar nicht mehr mitgenommen oder gleich verkauft. Der Effekt von Lebensmitteln ist nach den ersten paar Stunden eh vernachlässigbar und imho recht sinnlos.

Mit ein bisschen besserem (Mikro-)Management, bleibt so auch das Inventar schön übersichtlich und man braucht keine Suchen-Funktion.


----------



## RavionHD (9. Juni 2015)

So, bin durch, nach 102 Stunden, habe auch alles gemacht, nur nicht alle Kisten in Skellige gesammelt, das war mir zuviel Ubisoft.

Insgesamt absolut geniales Spiel, mich hat schon lange kein Spiel mehr so gefesselt.

Frage:


Spoiler



Kann man nach dem Ende (habe das Ende wo Ciri eine Hexerin wird) alle Personen nochmal treffen und mit ihnen reden?
Also Yen, Triss, usw?


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juni 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Frage:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Nein kann man nicht da nach dem Ende wie vor dem Ende ist.


----------



## Porsche2000 (9. Juni 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Wo genau lügen sie denn? Und natürlich ist es ein Easteregg.



Sie lügen, weil TW3 als Ladenversion gar nicht DRM-frei ist! Zum Installieten wird eine Internetverbindung benötigt und ein registrierter Account auf einem 3rd-Party-Server aufgezwungen.

Demnach lässt sich das Spiel ohne Datenabgleich mittels eines Herstellerservers nicht installieren und damit auch nicht spielen.

GOG selbst ist zwar DRM-frei, aber nur bei Spielen, wo sich die Setup-Dateien auch ohne Onlinezwang ausführen lassen. Das tun die Dateien auf der DVD jedoch nicht.


----------



## jamie (9. Juni 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Sie lügen, weil TW3 als Ladenversion gar nicht DRM-frei ist! Zum Installieten wird eine Internetverbindung benötigt und ein registrierter Account auf einem 3rd-Party-Server aufgezwungen.
> 
> Demnach lässt sich das Spiel ohne Datenabgleich mittels eines Herstellerservers nicht installieren und damit auch nicht spielen.
> 
> GOG selbst ist zwar DRM-frei, aber nur bei Spielen, wo sich die Setup-Dateien auch ohne Accountzwang verwenden lassen.




Das ist Quascht! Die Verbindung mit GOG hat's nur bei der Vorverkaufsversion gebraucht, weil da am Releasetag eine zusätzliche Datei runtergeladen werden musste, um Leaks zu verhindern. Wenn du es jetzt im Laden kaufst, wird das aber nicht mehr benötigt!


----------



## Robonator (9. Juni 2015)

Na dann ist mal gut das sie in dem Easteregg auch nicht von der Ladenversion sondern von GOG gesprochen haben  Somit hat die Ladenversion doch nichtmal was mit dem Easteregg zu tun.


----------



## RavionHD (9. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein kann man nicht da nach dem Ende wie vor dem Ende ist.





Spoiler



Achso, also man ist in dem Zustand wie vor der letzten Quest?


----------



## Oozy (9. Juni 2015)

Habe soeben die Debug Console entdeckt. Echt cool, vor allem um Screenshots zu machen. 

Falls es jemand benötigen sollte, hier eine Liste mit allen Befehlen, die man verwenden kann. Witcher 3: Debug Console Commands | MMO-Game.EU


----------



## RavionHD (9. Juni 2015)

Achja, noch was:


Spoiler



Was ist mit dem Baron und seiner Frau, wollte er sie nicht heilen?
Hab ich da was verpasst?
Wenn ja, bitte nicht spoilern.
Wenn nein, wird im DLC enthalten sein, oder?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (9. Juni 2015)

@RavionHD


Spoiler



Der Baron hängt bei mir am Strick und heilt folglich niemanden mehr.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juni 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Achja, noch was:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Ja will er, aber er will ja zu einem Heiler in den blauen Bergen, die liegen nicht in Velen, folglich ist er natürlich nicht mehr da und taucht auch nicht wieder auf.
Hier eine Karte, die blauen Berge sind ganz rechts, also zimlich weit weg von Velen: 

http://vignette3.wikia.nocookie.net/witcher/images/1/17/Northernkingdoms_full.jpg

Und zu deiner vorherigen Frage, ja, der Zustand ist dann wieder wie vor der letzten Quest.




Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> @RavionHD
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Nicht zwingend.


----------



## RavionHD (9. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja will er, aber er will ja zu einem Heiler in den blauen Bergen, die liegen nicht in Velen, folglich ist er natürlich nicht mehr da und taucht auch nicht wieder auf.
> Und zu deiner vorherigen Frage, ja, der Zustand ist dann wieder wie vor der letzten Quest.
> 
> 
> ...



Super danke!
Kann da vielleicht irgendwas per DLC kommen?

Es sollen ja zwei große DLC's kommen, was stellt ihr euch da vor was da an Inhalten kommen werden?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (9. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nicht zwingend.


Vielleicht beim nächsten Durchlauf.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juni 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Super danke!
> Kann da vielleicht irgendwas per DLC kommen?
> 
> Es sollen ja zwei große DLC's kommen, was stellt ihr euch da vor was da an Inhalten kommen werden?



Die Inhalte der Addons, sind schon bekannt. Das erste Addon soll in Velen und Oxenfurt spielen, das 2te Addon soll in einer neuen Region umTouissant spielen, was weiter im Norden liegt, und entsprechend keinen Krieg erleben musste.


----------



## RavionHD (9. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Inhalte der Addons, sind schon bekannt. Das erste Addon soll in Velen und Oxenfurt spielen, das 2te Addon soll in der Region um Touissant spielen, was weiter im Norden liegt und entsprechend keinen Krieg abbekomme hat.





Spoiler



Natürlich mit Geralt, oder?
Was ich mich frage, ich habe die Bücher nicht gelesen, aber woher will CDProject Inhalte nehmen wenn das Buch bzw das Spiel beendet wurde?

Falls CDProject hier eigene Wege geht dürfte ja theoretisch ein The Witcher 4 möglich sein, oder?

Wäre Dir dankbar wenn Du mich da aufklären würdest!


----------



## kero81 (9. Juni 2015)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Habe soeben die Debug Console entdeckt. Echt cool, vor allem um Screenshots zu machen.
> 
> Falls es jemand benötigen sollte, hier eine Liste mit allen Befehlen, die man verwenden kann. Witcher 3: Debug Console Commands | MMO-Game.EU



Wie gebe ich denn Ingame diese Sch*** ' ein??? Auf der #-Taste kommt was ganz anderes.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juni 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja die Addons werden natürlich noch mit Geralt sein. Was Nachfolger angeht, CDP hat bereits bestätigt das man weitere Spiele im Witcheruniversum machen wird, das ist wohl schon zimlich sicher, aber halt nicht mehr mit Geralt von Riva, dessen Geschichte ist mit TW3 vorbei.
Wer dann in künftigen Titeln der Hauptdarsteller sein wird, nun da weiß nur CDP, aber ich vermute das man dann entweder einen neuen Hexer erfinden wird, vieleicht von einer anderen Schule, oder aber vieleicht sogar mal einen Protagonisten bekommt der kein Hexer ist, vieleicht ein Magier?
Halt schwer zu sagen. Allerdings dürfte ein neuer Titel im Universum von The Witcher sowieso noch sehr ferne Zukunftsmusik sein, immerhin wird vorher mindestens noch Cyberpunk 2077 kommen, bevor man überhaupt in Erwägung ziehen wird ein neues Spiel im Witcheruniversum zu bringen.


----------



## RavionHD (9. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja die Addons werden natürlich noch mit Geralt sein. Was Nachfolger angeht, CDP hat bereits bestätigt das man weitere Spiele im Witcheruniversum machen wird, das ist wohl schon zimlich sicher, aber halt nicht mehr mit Geralt von Riva, dessen Geschichte ist mit TW3 vorbei.
> Wer dann in künftigen Titeln der Hauptdarsteller sein wird, nun da weiß nur CDP, aber ich vermute das man dann entweder einen neuen Hexer erfinden wird, vieleicht von einer anderen Schule, oder aber vieleicht sogar mal einen Protagonisten bekommt der kein Hexer ist, vieleicht ein Magier?
> Halt schwer zu sagen. Allerdings dürfte ein neuer Titel im Universum von The Witcher sowieso noch sehr ferne Zukunftsmusik sein, immerhin wird vorher mindestens noch Cyberpunk 2077 kommen, bevor man überhaupt in Erwägung ziehen wird ein neues Spiel im Witcheruniversum zu bringen.



Ja stimmt, 2017 wird wohl Cyberpunk erscheinen, das neue Witcher vermutlich erst 2020.



Spoiler



Wäre trotzdem toll wenn man Geralt mitnimmt, er und Ciri, da lässt sich sicher etwas fantastisches bauen.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juni 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, 2017 wird wohl Cyberpunk erscheinen, das neue Witcher vermutlich erst 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die werden maximal Randerscheinungen werden, eine tragende Rolle werden sie wohl kaum nochmal spielen, auch nicht als NPCs.

Wen man sich wünschen dürfte wer in einem neuen Spiel im Witcheruniversum Hauptcharakter werden sollte, nun, ich glaube ich würde mir Letho von Guleta wünschen. 
Irgendwie hab ich ihn Teil 2 lieb gewonnen und finde er ist einfach nur eine coole Sau, abgebrüht, berechnend und trotzdem fair.


----------



## Porsche2000 (9. Juni 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Das ist Quascht! Die Verbindung mit GOG hat's nur bei der Vorverkaufsversion gebraucht, weil da am Releasetag eine zusätzliche Datei runtergeladen werden musste, um Leaks zu verhindern. Wenn du es jetzt im Laden kaufst, wird das aber nicht mehr benötigt!



Sorry, aber es steht so auf dem Cover der Ladenversion drauf, dass eine Internetverbindung ERFORDERLICH ist.




Robonator schrieb:


> Na dann ist mal gut das sie in dem Easteregg auch nicht von der Ladenversion sondern von GOG gesprochen haben  Somit hat die Ladenversion doch nichtmal was mit dem Easteregg zu tun.



Es geht darum, dass man DRM kritisiert, es aber selbst benutzt.


----------



## Robonator (9. Juni 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber es steht so auf dem Cover der Ladenversion drauf, dass eine Internetverbindung ERFORDERLICH ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Und den Usern auch gleichzeitig die Möglichkeit bietet darauf zu verzichten, also sehe ich nicht wo dein Problem ist.


----------



## Aldrearic (9. Juni 2015)

Ich brauche nur den GOG Launcher und fertig. Keinen Account. Ich kann TW3 auch spielen, wenn die Internetverbindung ausfällt. Zum installieren wird eine Verbindung benötigt und den ersten Patch 1.01. Die weiteren Updates sind optional. Ich spiele immer  noch mit 1.02.

btw, wie gebe ich das ( und ) Zeichen in die Konsole ein? Eine halbe Stunde alt+ xx Zahlen testen hat nichts erbracht.


----------



## jamie (9. Juni 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Sorry, aber es steht so auf dem Cover der Ladenversion drauf, dass eine Internetverbindung ERFORDERLICH ist.


Vermutlich wegen der Updates. 
Heißt aber nicht, dass das erforderlich ist. Wie sollte das überhaupt anders funktionieren? Sollen sie die Patches per Post schicken?


----------



## BabaYaga (9. Juni 2015)

Joo geil endlich die verbesserte Greifenrüstung komplett inklusive der Schwerter aaaaah jetzt kanns wieder abgehen  *boingboing*


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Juni 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Vermutlich wegen der Updates.
> Heißt aber nicht, dass das erforderlich ist. Wie sollte das überhaupt anders funktionieren? Sollen sie die Patches per Post schicken?


 Man könnte die Patches einfach auf der Witcher-Homepage bereitstellen, wie es bei den vorherigen Witcher-Spielen auch gemacht wird. In diesem Fall muss ich dem Porsche leider zustimmen (), hier herrscht Doppelmoral bei CDPR.



Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Joo geil endlich die verbesserte Greifenrüstung komplett inklusive der Schwerter aaaaah jetzt kanns wieder abgehen  *boingboing*


Irgendwie ist das normale Katzenset schon fast so gut wie das verbesserte Greifenset... hat natürlich dementsprechend höhere Levelanforderungen.


----------



## Scholdarr (9. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wen man sich wünschen dürfte wer in einem neuen Spiel im Witcheruniversum Hauptcharakter werden sollte...



*Witcher 4: The Bard's Tale *

A story of ploughin and broken hearts


----------



## Porsche2000 (9. Juni 2015)

Robonator schrieb:


> Und den Usern auch gleichzeitig die Möglichkeit bietet darauf zu verzichten, also sehe ich nicht wo dein Problem ist.



Das Problem ist, dass diejenigen, die einen physikalischen Datenträger im Regal stehen haben wollen, DRM am Hals haben!




jamie schrieb:


> Vermutlich wegen der Updates.
> Heißt aber nicht, dass das erforderlich ist. Wie sollte das überhaupt anders funktionieren? Sollen sie die Patches per Post schicken?



Da steht, dass für die Installation eine Internetverbindung erforderlich ist, nicht speziell für Updates.


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> *Witcher 4: The Bard's Tale *
> 
> A story of ploughin and broken hearts



*The Bard - Saviour of Queens* gabs ja immerhin schonmal als Aprilscherz


----------



## turbosnake (9. Juni 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass diejenigen, die einen physikalischen Datenträger im Regal stehen haben wollen, DRM am Hals haben!


Das stimmt so nicht.
Alle Version die Prä-Release sind brauchen den Download einer kleinen Datei aus dem Netz. Das ist allerdings kein DRM, sondern nur ein Kopierschutz. 
Alle Post Release Versionen brauchen das nicht.

Damit wurde nur das Produkt vor dem Launch geschützt und sonst nichts, dazu wurde über das Thema auch schon ausführlich diskutiert.


----------



## Porsche2000 (9. Juni 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht.
> Alle Version die Prä-Release sind brauchen den Download einer kleinen Datei aus dem Netz. Das ist allerdings kein DRM, sondern nur ein Kopierschutz.
> Alle Post Release Versionen brauchen das nicht.
> 
> Damit wurde nur das Produkt vor dem Launch geschützt und sonst nichts, dazu wurde über das Thema auch schon ausführlich diskutiert.



OK, dann ist der Hinweis auf dem DVD-Cover also falsch? Steht ja auch bei anderen Spielen immer drunter, dass es aus technischen Schutzmaßnahmen kopiergeschützt ist, was jedoch nicht immer in jedem Fall stimmt...


----------



## turbosnake (9. Juni 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> OK, dann ist der Hinweis auf dem DVD-Cover also falsch?


Ich weiß nicht wann die Version hergestellt wurde, von daher weiß ich das nicht.


----------



## Leonidas1993 (9. Juni 2015)

Hey Leute ich bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer der The Witcher 3 PS4 version. 

Leider musste ich feststellen, dass es seeeeehr lange Ladezeiten (zumindest bei mir) hat. Gerade mit der Stoppuhr gestoppt: 11min


Geht es jemanden von euch auch so? Was kann man dagegen tun? 

Vielen Dank schonmal.

Edit: Update 1.04 vorm ersten Starten installiert.


----------



## BabaYaga (9. Juni 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Irgendwie ist das normale Katzenset schon fast so gut wie das verbesserte Greifenset... hat natürlich dementsprechend höhere Levelanforderungen.



Bin gerade mal Level 15, also kann das verbesserte Greifen überhaupt erst jetzt nutzen, perfektes Timing würde ich sagen.
Um das Katzenzeug mach ich mir an der Stelle mal noch keine Gedanken


----------



## kero81 (9. Juni 2015)

Leonidas1993 schrieb:


> Hey Leute ich bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer der The Witcher 3 PS4 version.
> 
> Leider musste ich feststellen, dass es seeeeehr lange Ladezeiten  (zumindest bei mir) hat. Gerade mit der Stoppuhr gestoppt: 11min
> 
> ...



Einen PC kaufen! Frag doch lieber mal in nem Konsolen Forum, hier bist du bei *PC* Games Hardware...


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Juni 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Bin gerade mal Level 15, also kann das verbesserte Greifen überhaupt erst jetzt nutzen, perfektes Timing würde ich sagen.
> Um das Katzenzeug mach ich mir an der Stelle mal noch keine Gedanken


Das Basis-Katzenset hat auch Level 15, wenn ich mich nicht irre.


----------



## Neawoulf (9. Juni 2015)

Was mir gerade auffällt, ist wie Gegner (gerade fällt es mir vor allem bei einem Rudel Wölfe auf einem relativ freien Feld auf) teilweise sehr spät vor einem "spawnen". Ich schreibe das in Anführungszeichen, da die Gegner laut Hexerblick zwar schon vorhanden sind, akustisch und von der KI her auch berechnet werden, grafisch aber erst sehr spät dargestellt werden (würde schätzen maximal 30 bis 40 Meter). Leider kann ich kein Video davon machen, da sowohl OBS, als auch Fraps bei mir streiken, wenn ich das Spiel aufnehmen will.

Gibt es da irgendwelche Werte in den Config-Dateien, mit denen die maximale Darstellungsentfernung für Gegner und NPCs erhöht werden kann?


----------



## Ion (9. Juni 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Einen PC kaufen! Frag doch lieber mal in nem Konsolen Forum, hier bist du bei *PC* Games Hardware...



Also da musste ich sogar gerade als Moderator laut lachen. 
@*Leonidas1993*
Kero81 hat schon recht, erstens ist das hier kein Konsolen-Forum und zweiten wäre dir das am PC sicher nicht passiert.
Dennoch sind 11 Minuten(!) selbst für eine PS4 viel zu lang. Vielleicht ist deine Festplatte überfüllt? Kaputt? Hast du mit anderen Spielen auch solche Probleme?


----------



## Oozy (9. Juni 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Wie gebe ich denn Ingame diese Sch*** ' ein??? Auf der #-Taste kommt was ganz anderes.


Bei mir öffnet sich mit F1 die Debug Konsole, wo ich die Befehle dann eingeben kann.


----------



## kero81 (9. Juni 2015)

@AWR4Fi
Bei mir mit F2 oder °, F1 ist glaube ich die freie Kamera. Ich kann halt alles eingeben, god, healme etc. nur diese ' kann ich nicht eingeben. Bei mir ist das Tastaturlayout eins nach recht verschoben. Also auf der Taste 9 ist (. Die normalen Buchstaben hingegen sind an ihrem Platz. Versteht ihr wie ich meine?!


----------



## BabaYaga (9. Juni 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Das Basis-Katzenset hat auch Level 15, wenn ich mich nicht irre.



Ich glaube gehört zu haben, dass jedes der Sets quasi auf eine andere Spielweise ausgelegt ist.
Greifen sollte eher ausgewogen sein, Katzen mehr auf Distanzkampf und Bären dann auf reine Nahkämpfer oder so kann das zutreffen? gg.
Macht ja sonst auch wenig Sinn wenn man z.b wie du sagst beide ab derselben Stufe nutzen kann.


----------



## Leonidas1993 (9. Juni 2015)

Ion schrieb:


> Also da musste ich sogar gerade als Moderator laut lachen.
> @*Leonidas1993*
> Kero81 hat schon recht, erstens ist das hier kein Konsolen-Forum und zweiten wäre dir das am PC sicher nicht passiert.
> Dennoch sind 11 Minuten(!) selbst für eine PS4 viel zu lang. Vielleicht ist deine Festplatte überfüllt? Kaputt? Hast du mit anderen Spielen auch solche Probleme?



Ja das ist mir im Grunde bewusst... 


Nein, andere Spiele laufe alle einwandfrei (GTA5, Dragon Age Inquisition, Far Cry 4 usw.)  und die PS4 selber ist erst ein halbe Jahr alt und die HDD auch nur zur Hälfte gefüllt 250 GB. Ich habe schon in anderen Foren von langen Ladezeiten gelesen, aber meine durschnittlichen 10min bei jedem Ladevorgang! scheinen einzigartig zu sein.


----------



## Kinguin (9. Juni 2015)

Muss sagen so nach dem Ende von Tw3 ist man nicht so motiviert noch großartig weiterzuspielen,ich denke ich gönne mir erstmal eine Auszeit, und werde dann nochmal einen 2.Rundgang wagen in TW3.

@Scholdarr hast du eigentlich jetzt deinen Kritikpost im CDP Forum geschrieben ? ^^


----------



## Scholdarr (9. Juni 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> @Scholdarr hast du eigentlich jetzt deinen Kritikpost im CDP Forum geschrieben ? ^^



Aye. 

Why the main narrative in the last third of the game is a bad hot mess [major spoilers!!!]!!!




Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Ich glaube gehört zu haben, dass jedes der Sets quasi auf eine andere Spielweise ausgelegt ist.
> Greifen sollte eher ausgewogen sein, Katzen mehr auf Distanzkampf und Bären dann auf reine Nahkämpfer oder so kann das zutreffen? gg.
> Macht ja sonst auch wenig Sinn wenn man z.b wie du sagst beide ab derselben Stufe nutzen kann.


Also eigentlich sind Greifen auf Magie ausgelegt, Bären auf Verteidigung und Katzen auf Angriff (ganz einfach durch die Boni, die die jeweiligen Rüstungen geben). Abgesehen von den Boni gibt es allerdings keinerlei Unterschiede.

Ich hab am Ende die Katzenrüstung in der höchsten Ausbaustufe (meisterhaft) genutzt, weil die imo am besten aussah. Ich finde es gut, dass man da relativ frei wählen kann, je nach optischem Gusto. Es gibt imo nichts Schlimmeres in Punkto Rüstungsdesign, wenn einem die stärksten Teile im Spiel optisch nicht gefallen. So hat man wenigstens die Wahl zwischen drei recht unterschiedlichen Designs, die alle recht gute Eigenschaften haben. Gespielt hab ich fast komplett ohne Fernkampf mit einem starken Fokus auf Nahkampf mit Zeichenunterstützung. Dafür war die Katzenrüstungen im Endeffekt gut geeignet durch die Boni auf Angriff. Zusammen mit den vielen Mutagenboni war ich am Ende heillos OP...


----------



## Kinguin (9. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Aye.
> 
> Why the main narrative in the last third of the game is a bad hot mess [major spoilers!!!]!!!



Erst einmal Hut ab, verdammt gut geschrieben Scholdarr 
Denke mal du wirst damit ziemlich viele Leute zum Nachdenken anregen - fand ich gut zum Lesen, und kann dir nur recht geben bei den genannten Kritikpunkten.


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Juni 2015)

Gute News zu TW3:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Spiel hat sich bis jetzt 4Mio mal verkauft.


----------



## Scholdarr (9. Juni 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Gute News zu TW3:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice. Wäre jetzt noch ziemlich interessant zu erfahren, wie sich das auf die Plattformen verteilt...


Aber dieser sogenannte "offene Brief" lässt zu wünschen übrig. Nichts als Selbstbeweihräucherung ohne auch nur ein Wort, dass man Kritik am Spiel (trotz der hohen Wertungen) überhaupt auch nur wahrgenommen hat, obwohl das eigene Forum voll davon ist.  Sie haben den Erfolg ja durchaus verdient, aber hm, das ist einfach wieder so typisch CDPR, so "übertrieben"...


----------



## Gamer090 (9. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Nice. Wäre jetzt noch ziemlich interessant zu erfahren, wie sich das auf die Plattformen verteilt...
> 
> 
> Aber dieser sogenannte "offene Brief" lässt zu wünschen übrig. Nichts als Selbstbeweihräucherung ohne auch nur ein Wort, dass man Kritik am Spiel (trotz der hohen Wertungen) überhaupt auch nur wahrgenommen hat, obwohl das eigene Forum voll davon ist.  Sie haben den Erfolg ja durchaus verdient, aber hm, das ist einfach wieder so typisch CDPR, so "übertrieben"...



Ich finde man kann ihnen den Erfolg doch gönnen sie haben ein tolles Spiel das sehr viele Spielstunden Erwachsener Unterhaltung bietet und ein bisschen sich selbst loben dürfen sie doch.  Die Ktitik haben sie sicher wahrgenommen aber sie wollten einfach nur mal Danke an die Spieler sagen, bin mir sicher das sie die Kritiken gelesen haben, besonders dein halbes Buch das du in ihr Forum geschrieben hast.  Wie viele Jahre hast für diese Riesen Kritik den gebraucht?


----------



## Scholdarr (10. Juni 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich finde man kann ihnen den Erfolg doch gönnen sie haben ein tolles Spiel das sehr viele Spielstunden Erwachsener Unterhaltung bietet und ein bisschen sich selbst loben dürfen sie doch.  Die Ktitik haben sie sicher wahrgenommen aber sie wollten einfach nur mal Danke an die Spieler sagen, bin mir sicher das sie die Kritiken gelesen haben, besonders dein halbes Buch das du in ihr Forum geschrieben hast.  Wie viele Jahre hast für diese Riesen Kritik den gebraucht?



So 2-3 Stunden inkl. Vorbereitung, würde ich mal schätzen. 

Und wie meistens kritisiere ich hier vor allem das Marketing bzw. die PR bei CDPR. Ich mag einfach nicht, wie sie die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit seit längerer Zeit schon handhaben. Mit dem Spiel an sich hat das nur bedingt was zu tun, wenn ich hier diesen offenen Brief kritisiere. Mir ist das alles einfach immer einen Ticken too much. Das hätte man auch "demütiger" formulieren können oder ganz schlicht mit einer kurzen Message "4 Mio Kopien verkauft! Danke an alle Fans! Ihr rockt!" oder was auch immer. Kommt irgendwie authentischer rüber als diese PR Briefchen...

Aber vielleicht bin ich gerade auch nur ein bisschen angepisst, dass man diese Woche ein neues Gwent-Deck veröffentlichen wird. Das hätte imo eindeutig ins Hauptspiel gehört. Ich als Gwentsuchtie hätte gerne noch ein Deck gehabt. Nur bringt mir das jetzt wenig, wenn ich schon durch bin und schon gegen alle Gegner im Spiel gewonnen habe...


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht bin ich gerade auch nur ein bisschen angepisst, dass man diese Woche ein neues Gwent-Deck veröffentlichen wird. Das hätte imo eindeutig ins Hauptspiel gehört. Ich als Gwentsuchtie hätte gerne noch ein Deck gehabt. Nur bringt mir das jetzt wenig, wenn ich schon durch bin und schon gegen alle Gegner im Spiel gewonnen habe...



Selber Schuld, was suchtest auch so hart durch.


----------



## Scholdarr (10. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Selber Schuld, was suchtest auch so hart durch.



Haha, auch wieder wahr.

So schlecht kann das Spiel nicht gewesen sein, in dem Maße, wie ich es gesuchtet habe...


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Haha, auch wieder wahr.
> 
> So schlecht kann das Spiel nicht gewesen sein, in dem Maße, wie ich es gesuchtet habe...



Es ist ja definitiv auch nicht schlecht, die Hauptquest hat teils gravierende Schwachstellen, sowie Charaktere die damit in Verbindung stehen, so wie unter anderem Letho, aber ansonsten ist das Spiel top. Die Nebenquests sind einfach nur erste Sahne und teils verblüffend gut umgesetzt. Hab zum Beispiel heute die Quest um den Anschlag auf Pricilla gemacht. Verdammt gut gemachte Kriminalquest wo man auf den wahren Mörder nur kommt wen man wirklich alle Funde im Hinterkopf behält und entsprechend den Situationen kombiniert. Das ist etwas das findet man so gut ausgearbeitet selten in einem RPG desen Schwerpunkt eigentlich absolut nicht auf kriminalistik liegt.
Immerhin, solche Quests gibt es in diversen RPGs, wie KotoR mit der Gerichtsquest zum Beispiel. Nirgends aber war es so graziös umgesetzt, meistens wurde man auf die Lösung förmlich mit der Nase gestoßen, während in der Quest beim Witcher halt wirklich die eigene Aufmerksamkeit und das eigene Gespür gefragt wurde, einfach nur top. 

Und dies liebe zu Details, diese fein ausgearbeiteten Nebenquests, sind halt wirklich etwas das sich durch das komplette Spiel zieht, sei es das die Quests durch Humor bestechen, durch eine tolle kleine Geschichte, durch überraschende Wendungen, oder andere Dinge.
Da kann man meiner Meinung nach die schwache Hauptstory verzeihen und problemlos dem durchsuchten fröhnen, somal die Probleme der Hauptquest immer noch von CDP gelöst werden können. Bei den Erfolgen die TW3 schließlich eingefahren hat sollte einer Enhanced Edition, wo man sich der Story nochmal annimmt, eigentlich wenig im Weg stehen. Allerdings wohl frühstens nachdem beide Addons raus sind.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Juni 2015)

Wann kommt die Befragung zu den Ereignissen aus Teil 2?
Ich bin jetzt bei den Vorbereitungen für den Greifen, aber bisher kam da nichts in die Richtung.



> Und dies liebe zu Details, diese fein ausgearbeiteten Nebenquests, sind halt wirklich etwas das sich durch das komplette Spiel zieht, sei es das die Quests durch Humor bestechen,


Wie die mit der Bratpfanne am Anfang.


----------



## RavionHD (10. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Nice. Wäre jetzt noch ziemlich interessant zu erfahren, wie sich das auf die Plattformen verteilt...



Kann man sich in etwa denken, auf Steam mehr als 570.000 Kopien laut Steamspy.com, der Großteil wurde logischerweise auf GoG.com via Key, Retail oder GoG Kauf gekauft, also wohl irgendwas zwischen 1.5 und 2 Millionen auf dem PC, ist jetzt aber so aus der Luft genommen.


----------



## MG42 (10. Juni 2015)

Das Spiel neigt sich jetzt dem Ende zu, nach fast 100h, einigen verbuggten Quests darunter "von Schwertern und Knödeln" die mitten in der Handlung nicht mehr weiter geht kann ich nicht beim Meisterschmied die besten Waffen herstellen lassen. Naja, CD Project sitzt schon an neuem Inhalt, schafft es aber nicht die Fehler beim vorhandenen zu beseitigen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Juni 2015)

Ist das normal fast 1 GB ... das kann doch gar nicht alles in meiner Steam Cloud sein 1 GB von viel viel weniger Verfügbar siehe Bild


----------



## Scholdarr (10. Juni 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wann kommt die Befragung zu den Ereignissen aus Teil 2?


Kommt erst nach der gesamten White Orchard Karte, wenn man Richtung Velen weiterzieht. Also praktisch am Ende vom Prolog. 




MG42 schrieb:


> Das Spiel neigt sich jetzt dem Ende zu, nach fast 100h, einigen verbuggten Quests darunter "von Schwertern und Knödeln" die mitten in der Handlung nicht mehr weiter geht kann ich nicht beim Meisterschmied die besten Waffen herstellen lassen. Naja, CD Project sitzt schon an neuem Inhalt, schafft es aber nicht die Fehler beim vorhandenen zu beseitigen.


Wo liegt denn genau dein Problem mit der Quest? Vlt kann ich helfen.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Juni 2015)

Gott ich liebe die Sexszene mit Yennefer und dem Einhorn einfach... 
Die ist so herrlich.


----------



## RavionHD (10. Juni 2015)

Hey Leute,
die DLC's spielen nach den ganzen Ereignissen, oder?
Also nach dem Ende?


Glaubt ihr der Spielstand bzw die Entscheidungen die man im Hauptspiel gemacht wurden werden in den DLC's berücksichtigt?


----------



## Scholdarr (10. Juni 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> die DLC's spielen nach den ganzen Ereignissen, oder?
> Also nach dem Ende?
> 
> ...



Meinst du die Add-Ons, also die kostenpflichtigen? Von denen weiß noch kein Mensch, wie und wann die spielen. Nur der Ort ist bekannt, beim einen Oxenfurt, beim anderen eine komplett neue Gegend in Nilfgaard, Touissant, die märchenhafte Grafschaft mit edlen Rittern, schönen Burgfräulein und viel, viel Wein...


----------



## RavionHD (10. Juni 2015)

Man kann eigentlich jetzt schon von Game of the Year sprechen , oder?

Kann mir nicht vorstellen dass dieses Jahr oder auch die nächsten Jahre irgendwas erscheint mit der Klasse eines The Witcher 3.



Spoiler



Ich werde nochmal mit der Szene anfangen mit der Quest wo Geralt und Yen die Djinn suchen, dort werde ich Yen sagen dass ich nichts von ihr will, hat mich etwas traurig gestimmt dass Geralt bei mir am Ende alleine ist wiel ich mit beiden was angefangen habe.


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Touissant, die märchenhafte Grafschaft mit edlen Rittern, schönen Burgfräulein und viel, viel Wein...


Also Geralt wird sich dann betrinken?


----------



## RavionHD (10. Juni 2015)

So,
keine Lust wieder von dort anzufangen, eine kleine Bitte:


Spoiler



Hat irgendwerein Savegame, welches das beinhaltet:
-) Alle Nebenquests gemacht, alle Hexerquests und auch Gwint und co
-) Das Wichtigste: Eine Beziehung zu einer Dame, also Triss oder Yen, ich habe beide genommen, so ist Geralt am Ende alleine, das stört mich
-) Am besten ca. vor der letzten Quest im Schloss 
-) Und auch enorm wichtig:
Das Ende wo Ciri eine Hexerin wird

Ich habe alle Punkte wie oben selber erspielt, nur habe ich beide Damen genommen, das ärgert mich im Nachhinein sehr.



Danke!


----------



## Shona (10. Juni 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> So,
> keine Lust wieder von dort anzufangen, eine kleine Bitte:
> 
> 
> ...


Alle Nebenquests?
Niemals hast du ALLE Nebenquests in 100h gemacht,  den ALLE wären auch alle Ausrufezeichen,  alle verlassenes Stellen,  alle Spoils of War,  alle Monster Dungeons,  alle Monster Nester,  alle Treasure Hunts und natürlich alle Witcher Contracts 

Solltest du das allen in unter 200h gemacht haben dann schicke dein Savegame mal CDPR den dann bekommst du was von denen. 

Aber wenn du genau das willst,  dann musst du dich gedulden weil ich brauch mit meinem dritten Durchgang noch ca.  200h ^^


----------



## RavionHD (10. Juni 2015)

Ne, ich habe 102 Stunden, und alles aufgedeckt, Rufzeichen auch, aber nicht alle Kisten und Monsternester, das brauch ich auch nicht.
Hexerquests, Nebenquests habe ich wirklich alle, auch alle Sammelquests (außer Kisten und dem einen oder anderen versteckten Schatz) auch alle Gwint Karten inkl. Turnier habe ich gemacht.


----------



## Kinguin (10. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Haha, auch wieder wahr.
> So schlecht kann das Spiel nicht gewesen sein, in dem Maße, wie ich es gesuchtet habe...



Das Spiel ist ja auch verdammt gut, aber hat eben auch die ein oder andere  Schwäche,(gewichtet halt jeder anders) und ja ich finde trotzdem sehr gut insgesamt, habe ja gut 70h+ verbracht.
Einmal wäre das die Balance im Spiel, es wird einfach zu schnell einfach, weil man auch überlevelt ist (die tollen Nebenquests will man aber auch nicht auslassen), darüber kann ich aber noch hinweg sehen, die Kämpfe haben ja trotzdem Spaß gemacht, nur fehlte mir auf Dauer der Nervenkitzel.
Aber deine Kritik an die Haupthandlung ist definitiv berechtigt, vielleicht erwartet man aber auch zu viel, weil man die Romane kennt.

Was die Kritik an CDPs Marketing betrifft, nun ja ehrlich gesagt habe ich nicht viel draufgegeben - in einem gewissen Maßen ist es ja sogar normal, dass man sich selbstbewusst als "awesome" darstellst,irgendwie muss man ja die Kundschaft überzeugen.
Das einige Versprechen aber nicht erfüllt wurden (bzw nicht ganz) , fand ich halt schade, aber war abzusehen.


----------



## Shona (10. Juni 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ne, ich habe 102 Stunden, und alles aufgedeckt, Rufzeichen auch, aber nicht alle Kisten und Monsternester, das brauch ich auch nicht.
> Hexerquests, Nebenquests habe ich wirklich alle, auch alle Sammelquests (außer Kisten und dem einen oder anderen versteckten Schatz) auch alle Gwint Karten inkl. Turnier habe ich gemacht.


Ernsthaft du verbesserst mich wegen 2h?
Man oh man,  dan muss ich mi h ab jetzt immer selbst verbessern wen ich sage ich hab  1000h Left 4 Dead 2 obwohl es 1019h sind..... 


(ich hoffe das du die Iran erkannt hast) 




Muss ich mich aber wiederholen was alles zu den Nebenquest gehört oder liest du nochmal meinen Beitrag? Den du hast nicht alles gemacht. 

Ob es aufgedeckt ist interessiert mich nicht,  den das kann  ich schon im Prolog mit eine Tastendruck und einer Eingabe machen. 

lch frage deshalb weil ich eins hätte nur definitiv nicht alles bzw.  fast  gar nichts gemacht und zwei failed Aufträge die ich vergessen habe. Nicht zu vergessen auf der höchsten Schwierigkeit aber die könnte man ändern


----------



## RavionHD (10. Juni 2015)

Sammelaufgaben sind für mich halt keine Nebenquests^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. Juni 2015)

So, jetzt habt ihr euch mal wieder lieb, hmkay?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Kommt erst nach der gesamten White Orchard Karte, wenn man Richtung Velen weiterzieht. Also praktisch am Ende vom Prolog.


Habe ich jetzt auch mitbekommen, aber bei der Frage nach Sheala de Tancarville war ich überfragt, wie ich mich damals entscheiden habe bzw was passiert ist.


----------



## Shona (10. Juni 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Habe ich jetzt auch mitbekommen, aber bei der Frage nach Sheala de Tancarville war ich überfragt, wie ich mich damals entscheiden habe bzw was passiert ist.


Du konntest in TW2 am Ende bevor du gegen Saskia gekämpft hast, im Turm entweder den Kristall aus dem Megascope nehmen dann lebt sie weiter oder ihn drin lassen und sie explodiert in 1000 Teile. 

Wie du dich entschieden hast ist egal,  da es keinen Einfluss hat,  außer auf dich vielleicht wenn du sie siehst und daraufhin eine Entscheidung treffen musst. 

Für mich war die Begegnung ein Schlag im die Magengrube...


----------



## Memphys (10. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hab zum Beispiel heute die Quest um den Anschlag auf Pricilla gemacht. Verdammt gut gemachte Kriminalquest wo man auf den wahren Mörder nur kommt wen man wirklich alle Funde im Hinterkopf behält und entsprechend den Situationen kombiniert. Das ist etwas das findet man so gut ausgearbeitet selten in einem RPG desen Schwerpunkt eigentlich absolut nicht auf kriminalistik liegt.
> Immerhin, solche Quests gibt es in diversen RPGs, wie KotoR mit der Gerichtsquest zum Beispiel. Nirgends aber war es so graziös umgesetzt, meistens wurde man auf die Lösung förmlich mit der Nase gestoßen, während in der Quest beim Witcher halt wirklich die eigene Aufmerksamkeit und das eigene Gespür gefragt wurde, einfach nur top.





Spoiler



War doch wirklich am Ende der Vampir/Coroner der Schuldige, oder?


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Juni 2015)

Memphys schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> War doch wirklich am Ende der Vampir/Coroner der Schuldige, oder?



Ja war es. Wer aber nicht auf die teils kleinen Hinweise geachtet hat konnte jemand anderen für den Schuldigen halten. Hab schon ein paar Leute getroffen die meinten sie hätten die Quest gelöst, aber nicht den wahren Schuldigen hatten.


----------



## TammerID (10. Juni 2015)

Memphys schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> War doch wirklich am Ende der Vampir/Coroner der Schuldige, oder?





Spoiler



Jo, der Vampir war es. Aber auf die Idee bin ich bis zum Ende nicht gekommen


----------



## Shona (10. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja war es. Wer aber nicht auf die teils kleinen Hinweise geachtet hat konnte jemand anderen für den Schuldigen halten. Hab schon ein paar Leute getroffen die meinten sie hätten die Quest gelöst, aber nicht den wahren Schuldigen hatten.


Öhm,  ich hab nen anderes spiel o.O
Ich hab die quest einfach gespielt und auf gar nichts geachtet und am ende stand ich dann im Lagerhaus vor dem schuldigen und hab ihn rund gemacht.


----------



## Aldrearic (10. Juni 2015)

Die Steuerung mal wieder... Ich spring in Novigrad vom Schiff, Geralt will ein Hechtsprung ins Wasser machen, dachte so ne das geht nicht gut aus. Kopf an der Mauer angeschlagen, instant Tod.   Die Steuerung beschert manchmal schöne Momente.
Minutenlang versuch ich in einem Schiffswrack über eine schräge Treppe an Deck zu kommen...


----------



## orca113 (10. Juni 2015)

Gestern meine Hausarbeit abgegeben. Cool dachte ich jetzt hast du Zeit für das Game. Dachte dann noch prima, kaufst du es dir die Tage dann endlich bei GOG. Kam dann gestern Heim und siehe da, meine Freundin überreicht mir ein kleines Geschenk. Ratet was drin war...

Werde es gleich Zuhause mal anfangen zu saugen. Bin echt gespannt  Der Rechner aus meiner Signatur wird's voll aufgerissen packen in Full HD?


----------



## saphira33 (10. Juni 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Gestern meine Hausarbeit abgegeben. Cool dachte ich jetzt hast du Zeit für das Game. Dachte dann noch prima, kaufst du es dir die Tage dann endlich bei GOG. Kam dann gestern Heim und siehe da, meine Freundin überreicht mir ein kleines Geschenk. Ratet was drin war...
> 
> Werde es gleich Zuhause mal anfangen zu saugen. Bin echt gespannt  Der Rechner aus meiner Signatur wird's voll aufgerissen packen in Full HD?



Super Freundin gut Dressiert  

Wenn du mit 35+ Fps zufrieden bist sicher, ansonsten bei Hairworks abstriche machen und eventuell bei Renderdistanz für die 60 Fps.


----------



## MG42 (10. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Kommt erst nach der gesamten White Orchard Karte, wenn man Richtung Velen weiterzieht. Also praktisch am Ende vom Prolog.
> 
> Wo liegt denn genau dein Problem mit der Quest? Vlt kann ich helfen.



Die Quest Schwerter und Knödel mit Stufe ~16 angefangen, war schwer, aber ging auch irgendwie nach unzähligen Versuchen hab ich den Kampf gegen die Zwerge gewonnen, es ließ sich auch gut Fortsetzen bis zu der Stelle wo man sich mit Sukrus prügeln musste. Da ist dann das Spiel abgestürzt, nach neustarten und Spielstand laden war dann an derselben Stelle (da das Spiel ja regelmäßig an Kontrollpunkten speichert) keinen Sukrus mehr, nicht in der Taverne, keinen Questmarker und da das letzte Save dummerweise 1h zurücklag, habe ich die Quest aufgeschoben weil ich eh keine Schemen für die Meisterwaffen hatte. 
Geht ja auch ohne...


----------



## Framinator (10. Juni 2015)

Hey leute. Wo genau finde ich die Dorftrottel Mission? HELP


----------



## saphira33 (10. Juni 2015)

Löschen


----------



## jamie (10. Juni 2015)

saphira33 schrieb:


> Der Text ist zu Kurz.



Ich fühle mich falsch zitiert! Das war auf eine andere Quest bezogen. 



MG42 schrieb:


> Die Quest Schwerter und Knödel mit Stufe ~16 angefangen, war schwer, aber ging auch irgendwie nach unzähligen Versuchen hab ich den Kampf gegen die Zwerge gewonnen, es ließ sich auch gut Fortsetzen bis zu der Stelle wo man sich mit Sukrus prügeln musste. Da ist dann das Spiel abgestürzt, nach neustarten und Spielstand laden war dann an derselben Stelle (da das Spiel ja regelmäßig an Kontrollpunkten speichert) keinen Sukrus mehr, nicht in der Taverne, keinen Questmarker und da das letzte Save dummerweise 1h zurücklag, habe ich die Quest aufgeschoben weil ich eh keine Schemen für die Meisterwaffen hatte.
> Geht ja auch ohne...



Ich hab's damals auf Level 8 probiert. Hat aber keinen Spaß gemacht, wenn die verkackten Zwerge einen immer one-hitten.


----------



## Framinator (10. Juni 2015)

Im Turm. Wo genau? Unten...was heisst unten?


----------



## jamie (10. Juni 2015)

Framinator schrieb:


> Im Turm. Wo genau? Unten...was heisst unten?


Hab doch schon gesagt: ich werde hier falsch zitiert. Das ist eine andere Quest. 
Wenn's trotzdem interessiert: in Keaer Morhen gibt's den einen Turm, in dem Yen einquartiert ist. Da unten drin stehen ein paar Fässer und Kisten. In einer von denen ist ein Buch. Unten heißt Treppe runter.


----------



## Framinator (10. Juni 2015)

Die Mission wo die Hexer zusammen sitzen und einen heben. Niemals so ne geile "Mission" gespielt. LOL


----------



## saphira33 (10. Juni 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich falsch zitiert! Das war auf eine andere Quest bezogen.



Sorry habs aus der News genommen, dachte bezieht sich auf selbige da jemand weiter vorne nach der Quest gefragt hat.


----------



## orca113 (10. Juni 2015)

Hallo nochmal,

habe das Game grade von ingesamt 4 DVDs installiert. Spiel läuft super. Bin aber überrascht das ich gar nicht mal so extrem viel downloaden mußte. Ist 1.5 die aktuellste Version?


----------



## jamie (10. Juni 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hallo nochmal,
> 
> habe das Game grade von ingesamt 4 DVDs installiert. Spiel läuft super. Bin aber überrascht das ich gar nicht mal so extrem viel downloaden mußte. Ist 1.5 die aktuellste Version?



1.05 oder weißt du mehr?


----------



## orca113 (10. Juni 2015)

Du Spinner ja Sorry 1.05 ist doch richtig oder nicht?


----------



## Robonator (10. Juni 2015)

Ja 1.05 ist die neuste^^


----------



## jamie (10. Juni 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Du Spinner [...]



Gut erkannt.


----------



## Shona (10. Juni 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Bin aber überrascht das ich gar nicht mal so extrem viel downloaden mußte


Waren bis jetzt auch immer nur 250MB Updates, sogar der Day-One Patch war nicht größer. 
Anscheinend hat CDPR das Spiel so gemacht das die Updates sich gering halten und da muss man wirklich nochmal ein Lob aussprechen. bei anderen spielen wären das wieder GB Patches gewesen die halb so groß wären wie das spiel selbst.


----------



## jamie (10. Juni 2015)

1.05 warne aber, meine ich, ca. 500MB.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (10. Juni 2015)

1.05 waren auch nur um die 280mb.


----------



## orca113 (10. Juni 2015)

Ja mal im ernst, ich dachte bei 4 DVDs jetzt kommen noch fette Gigabyte große Patches zum Einsatz aber nö. Super CDP.

Habe auch schon meine tollen 16 DLCs gesaugt. So schrecklich finde ich diesen Galaxy Clienten jetzt gar nicht. Klar ist wieder ein Client mehr aber...


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. Juni 2015)

Ich benutze ihn nicht, aus Prinzip.


----------



## DaxTrose (10. Juni 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> ...
> Habe auch schon meine tollen 16 DLCs gesaugt.
> ...



Wo bitte hast Du denn schon die 16 DLCs her? Bislang gab's doch nur 8 DLCs. Oder hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Shona (10. Juni 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> 1.05 warne aber, meine ich, ca. 500MB.


Also bei steam hab ich nicht mehr als 250 mb bis jetzt geladen.  kann aber auch an der komprimierung bei Steam liegen


----------



## Lg3 (10. Juni 2015)

Woah hab Witcher 3 nun auch endlich nach 160+ stunden durch. (hab noch nicht alle nebenquests und hexeraufträge )

Gab ja viele hier die sich über ihr ende beschwert haben, hab wohl glück gehabt denn ich bin 100% zufrieden mit meinem Ende, ok eher 90%... aber sonst..


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Juni 2015)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Woah hab Witcher 3 nun auch endlich nach 160+ stunden durch. (hab noch nicht alle nebenquests und hexeraufträge )
> 
> Gab ja viele hier die sich über ihr ende beschwert haben, hab wohl glück gehabt denn ich bin 100% zufrieden mit meinem Ende, ok eher 90%... aber sonst..



Die Leute die mit ihrem Ende in der Regel nicht zufrieden waren, waren die Leute die oft auch die Bücher gelesen haben und von der Warte aus ist das Ende in der tat nicht übermäßig befriedigend und gut.
Jemand der nicht so in der Materie der Bücher drin steckt und vieleicht nur die Spiele kennt, oder gar erst mit TW3 eingestiegen ist wird das dürftige Ende wahrscheinlich ehr kaum auffallen. 

Von daher, eigentlich ist es schon meckern auf höheren Niveau wen man bei TW3 von einem "schlecht" umgesetzten Ende spricht, außer man bezieht sich halt wirklich nur auf die getroffenen Entscheidungen im Spiel und nicht auf die Logik und Zusammenhänge im Rahmen des Kanon.


----------



## Scholdarr (10. Juni 2015)

Also das Ende ist auch dann schlecht, wenn man die Bücher nicht kennt. Wenn man die Bücher kommt, werden die "Fehler" nur noch umso offensichtlicher...

Das Sache ist ist eher, dass das Narrative Design bzw. das Storyteling in den allermeisten Spielen einfach unterirdisch schlecht ist. Da fällt sogar eine eigentlich mangelhafte Story wie die von Witcher 3 noch positiv auf. Allerdings war das Storytelling in Witcher 2 besser, was eigentlich nicht passieren sollte.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Also das Ende ist auch dann schlecht, wenn man die Bücher nicht kennt. Wenn man die Bücher kommt, werden die "Fehler" nur noch umso offensichtlicher...
> 
> Das Sache ist ist eher, dass das Narrative Design bzw. das Storyteling in den allermeisten Spielen einfach unterirdisch schlecht ist. Da fällt sogar eine eigentlich mangelhafte Story wie die von Witcher 3 noch positiv auf. Allerdings war das Storytelling in Witcher 2 besser, was eigentlich nicht passieren sollte.



Stimmt, die Story in TW2 war schlüssiger und logischer, ja selbst die in TW1 war in der Hinsicht besser.
Aber man muss halt auch sagen das dort auch die Welt um die Story gebaut wurde und nicht die Story in die Welt, wie es CDP mal ausgedrückt hat.
Wen die Story natürlich den Kern des Spiels ausmacht dann ist das natürlich auch deutlich einfacher dort eine größere Sorgfalt walten lassen zu können als wen man die Story in einer bestehenden Welt unterbringen muss die auch noch durch ihre tiefgreifende Gestaltung ein zimlicher Zeitfresser gewesen ist. 

Naja, am Ende ändert es halt nichts daran das man halt hoffen muss das CDP sich der Story nochmal annimmt und durch neue Zeilen Dialog und ein ausgearbeiteteres Ende vieleicht noch das eine oder andere verbessert.


----------



## Lg3 (10. Juni 2015)

Kann man denn einfach so sagen "Das" ende war schlecht? soweit ich weiß gibt es ja mehrere ( glaub sogar 34?  ). Kann natürlich sein das die sich nur sehr minimal unterscheiden..



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Jemand der nicht so in der Materie der Bücher drin steckt und vieleicht nur die Spiele kennt, oder gar erst mit TW3 eingestiegen ist wird das dürftige Ende wahrscheinlich ehr kaum auffallen.



Ja stimmt, ich habe weder die Bücher gelesen noch die Vorgänger gespielt ^^ Ich bin einfach zufrieden weil ich mein Ende einfach schön fand und jetzt mit gutem gewissen schlafen kann.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Juni 2015)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Kann man denn einfach so sagen "Das" ende war schlecht? soweit ich weiß gibt es ja mehrere ( glaub sogar 34?  ). Kann natürlich sein das die sich nur sehr minimal unterscheiden..



Ja kann man wen die Chraktere in den Enden zum Beispiel völlig unlogische Entscheidungen aufgebrummt bekommen, wie zum Beispiel im Fall von Ciri, wo keines der 3 möglichen Enden um sie wirklich zufriedenstellend ist.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (11. Juni 2015)

So nach 152 Stunden habe ich noch folgendes offen ... siehe Bild was kommt dannach eigentlich noch ? Wie viel in etwa. Bin Level 27 im moment.

Habe mitlerweile meinen neuen Monitor 23,8 Zoll und bin zufrieden damit ...vor allem hat er statt 2cm Rand nur etwa 0,5 außer unten ok habe ihn 4 cm höher gestellt damit die Oberkannte des Bilder mit dem alten 1920x1200 24" Zoll auf einer Höhe ist den ich nun daneben habe, statt dem alten 19" 5:4 Display und die Helligkeit reduziert. Jetzt muss morgen nur noch mein GTX 980 kommen mit Hermes, komisch das DHL mit dem Monitor trotzt Streiks und ursprünglichem Liefertermin nächsten Montag so schnell war laut letztem Stand sollte der erst morgen kommen.

Noch vor der Nebelinsel werde ich wohl den Turm noch versuchen obwohl Level 30 und ich erst 27 bin.

Von den 3 Set habe ich Greifen und Katzen auf Meister das Bären noch nicht da ich es im Moment nutze und sonst nichts hätte aber schon fast alle Zutaten zusammen muss noch ein paar Münzen verdienen und 31 werden.

Neben den Missionen im Bild habe ich auch noch ein paar ? auf den Karten offen.


----------



## MG42 (11. Juni 2015)

Framinator schrieb:


> Die Mission wo die Hexer zusammen sitzen und einen heben. Niemals so ne geile "Mission" gespielt. LOL



Ach die mit den betrunkenen "Tunten" ^^?
"Geralt, zieh Yennefers Hose an" und die spielen an diesem Bildtelefon rum  ...

Oder die Stelle wo die beiden Weißhaare das Labor verwüsten.

Naja ist jetzt alles durch (so nach 100h), jetzt kann ich ja auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad neu anfangen, oder warten bis das erste Addon erscheint und noch weiter gebugfixt und verbessert wird ...
Mhhm, hatte dummerweise keine Katzenrüstungsteile gefunden ich mein die Basisteile davon , aber alle anderen Erweiterungen. Bären und Greifen sind komplett. Augen auf beim nächsten Durchgang. Muss sagen dass ich die ganzen Karten abgegrast habe, bevor ich die Hauptstory fortgesetzt habe, deswegen reizt es nicht sofort (ohne neuen Inhalt) neu anzufangen.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Juni 2015)

Lg3 schrieb:


> Kann man denn einfach so sagen "Das" ende war schlecht? soweit ich weiß gibt es ja mehrere ( glaub sogar 34?  ). Kann natürlich sein das die sich nur sehr minimal unterscheiden..


Ja kann man. Leider sind nämlich alle drei Epiloge schlecht. Aber es geht ja nicht nur um die Epiloge, sondern auch um das, was vorher passiert. 



> Ja stimmt, ich habe weder die Bücher gelesen noch die Vorgänger gespielt ^^ Ich bin einfach zufrieden weil ich mein Ende einfach schön fand und jetzt mit gutem gewissen schlafen kann.


Bücher kaufen -> lesen -> sofort


----------



## Nazzy (11. Juni 2015)

100 Stunden und  erst level 22


----------



## Shona (11. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Jemand der nicht so in der Materie der Bücher drin steckt und vieleicht nur die Spiele kennt, oder gar erst mit TW3 eingestiegen ist wird das dürftige Ende wahrscheinlich ehr kaum auffallen.



Das nennt man künstlerische Freiheit... 
Deswegen sind die HDR und Potter Filme nicht exakt nach den Büchern. 

Oder die Telltale Spiele nicht nach den Filmen/Serien/Comics

Wenn man sowas erwartet dan  sollte man erst gar nicht die Spiele spielen oder Filme/Serien schauen,  das geht immer nach hinten los


Meiner Meinung nach ist das größte Problem bei TW3 das die Entscheidungen aus TW2 absolut keinen Einfluß haben außer Cameos wenn die Charaktere in TW2 nicht gestorben sind.


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Stimmt, die Story in TW2 war schlüssiger und logischer, ja* selbst die in TW1* war in der Hinsicht besser.



Bittä? "Selbst die in TW1"? SELBST?! TW1 hat eine großartige Story _mit_ einem hervorragenden Ende. Tstststs.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Das nennt man künstlerische Freiheit...
> Deswegen sind die HDR und Potter Filme nicht exakt nach den Büchern.
> 
> Oder die Telltale Spiele nicht nach den Filmen/Serien/Comics
> ...



Künslerische Freiheit ist schön und gut, wen aber plötzlich Venom in einem Spidermannfilm zum guten Helden wird und nicht böse ist, oder Captian America Nazi wird, würdest du den Film auch für schlecht halten und genauso verhält es sich mit Ciris Enden und diversen Entscheidungen im Spiel. Keines davon passt zu den Büchern. 
Keiner sagt das alles 1 zu 1 mit den Büchern passen muss, aber eine gewisse Logik zu Charakteren und Geschehnisse naus den Büchern sollte bei einem Ende schon vorhanden sein. 

@M4xw0lf:
Kommt falsch rüber, natürlich ist die Story in TW1 toll, ging aber auch primär um deren Logik und Persitenz.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (11. Juni 2015)

Ich bin derzeit am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht noch die älteren Witcher Teile gebe.
Irgendwie hat mich die Story neugierig gemacht.

Die Bücher will ich mir auch noch anschauen.


----------



## Laggy.NET (11. Juni 2015)

*Hairworks nur für Monster!  *
Hairworks on everything but Geralt at The Witcher 3 Nexus - Mods and community


----------



## Shona (11. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Künslerische Freiheit ist schön und gut, wen aber plötzlich Venom in einem Spidermannfilm zum guten Helden wird und nicht böse ist, oder Captian America Nazi wird, würdest du den Film auch für schlecht halten und genauso verhält es sich mit Ciris Enden und diversen Entscheidungen im Spiel. Keines davon passt zu den Büchern.
> Keiner sagt das alles 1 zu 1 mit den Büchern passen muss, aber eine gewisse Logik zu Charakteren und Geschehnisse naus den Büchern sollte bei einem Ende schon vorhanden sein.
> 
> @M4xw0lf:
> Kommt falsch rüber, natürlich ist die Story in TW1 toll, ging aber auch primär um deren Logik und Persitenz.


Es gibt genügend buch Verfilmungen die genau das gemacht haben [emoji14]

Ich kann dir auch sagen das wenn du die  Serien Bones schaust und dach die Bücher liest im ersten moment überrascht bist. 

CDPR hat glaube ich mal gesagt das sie sich nur teilweise an den Büchern orientiere,  aber die Mehrheit ist seit TW1 ihre eigene Phantasie. 

Das einzige Ende  das auch irgendwie sinn macht ist das von TW1, den das von TW2 wirft genauso vielen Fragen auf wie das von TW3

Alleine das ich in meinem ende gar nicht erfahren habe das der kaiser hinter den Anschläge stecke, ist nicht akzeptabel.


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Juni 2015)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> *Hairworks nur für Monster!  *
> Hairworks on everything but Geralt at The Witcher 3 Nexus - Mods and community



Ach genau, das wollte ich auch schon lange hier posten ^^


----------



## orca113 (11. Juni 2015)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Wo bitte hast Du denn schon die 16 DLCs her? Bislang gab's doch nur 8 DLCs. Oder hab ich was verpasst?



Ja acht die schon aktiv sind und die weiteren die noch kommen. Sorry. Mensch ihr seid aber genau hier.

Meint ihr wenn ich in eine GTX980TI investiere ist mein 4770K @ Stock limitiert?



> Ich bin derzeit am überlegen, ob ich mir nicht noch die älteren Witcher Teile gebe.
> Irgendwie hat mich die Story neugierig gemacht.
> 
> Die Bücher will ich mir auch noch anschauen.



Die ersten beiden sind auch super. Habe bislang nur das erste Buch gelesen. Das war nicht schlecht!


----------



## MG42 (11. Juni 2015)

Nazzy schrieb:


> 100 Stunden und  erst level 22



Naja, fast...
hatte mit einigen Quests Probleme... Einige sind verbuggt einige von mir verka...t ^^

Namenlos  



Spoiler



sowie die Nachfolgequest von Yennefer


gelöst und trotzdem nicht abgeschlossen.

Sammle sie alle... Baron versucht zu besiegen und nicht geschafft, war der härteste Gegner (für die schwachen Anfangskarten) war gefrustet und habs sein gelassen.

Beide Statuen 



Spoiler



schon von Triss dekomprimieren lassen und


 Quests waren schon gelöst nach ein paar Updates und Voranschreiten der Hauptgeschichte...

Banden von Novigrad 



Spoiler



die Geheimkammer nicht gefunden (die hat sich nicht öffnen lassen) und nicht zerstört


...

Bienenphantom 



Spoiler



im Keller nichts gefunden (Hexersinne)



Greif einige male versucht zu besiegen selbst aber zu schwach und später war der Greif nicht mehr da 



Spoiler



wie bei Hurik in Schwerter und Knödel, konnte aber die Meister(rüstungs)schmied questmit einer anderen Giftblase  abschließen.



Schatzsuchen einige Truhen schon vor den Quests geöffnet; die geöffnete(n) Truhen ließen sich später nicht mehr öffnen.

Die Höhle der Träume abgeschlossen, 



Spoiler



(im Traum die wilde Jagd besiegt und ) abgeschlossen, der Kerl ist aber bei dem Werbärenangriff auf Aard Skellige bei der König von Skellige Questreihe


  Questgeber später gestorben von da an war sie gescheitert.

Habe das Spiel mit V. 1.02 begonnen, später die Updates und DLCs installier(en)  lassen GoG Galaxy...

Das Bewegungssystem ist total bescheiden bis besch... das ist die einzigste Enttäuschung die mir der Titel bereitet hat.
Sollte erweitert/ verbessert werden.

Das 3rd Person Ansicht/Steuerung frei drehende Kamera zentriert auf die Spielfigur ist zwar optimal für den Kampf mit mehreren Gegnern, aber ist fürs normale Umherlaufen unzuverlässig und unpräzise und NERVT, wer ist nicht schon vom Berg gefallen, weil beim Umdrehen der Protagonist dann trotz entgegengesetzter Richtung einen Schritt in den Abgrund machte.
Im Kampf einfach keinen Sinn in die Hiebe der Gegner reinzulaufen aber das wird halt erzwungen dadurch dass durch einen bestimmten Abstand zum Gegner automatisch wieder zu dem umgedreht wird, dann zieht aber die Kamera zu träge mit, und man ist für Sekunden blind. Durch die dämliche Doppelbelegung von der Steuerung Sprinten/Ausweichen, Springen/Abrollen usw die automatisch wechselt falls ein Gegner in der Nähe ist, kann man einfach gar keine schnellen Positionswechsel machen evtl. muss man beim Klettern warten bis der Kampf endet, bei weit gefallenen/entfernten  Gegnern muss man relativ lange warten gerade bei Bergen oder wenn ein Hindernis im Weg steht kann man nicht einfach drüber springen und und und. Ziemlich beknackt...


----------



## turbosnake (11. Juni 2015)

Danke für die Spoiler.

Mir sind bisher zwei seltsame Dinge aufgefallen:
Einige Gegner beim Gwint spielen seltsam und haben nach Runde 1 praktisch keine Karten mehr.
Ich bin Level 4 und habe aber schon eine Quest deren empfohlenes Level bei 33 liegt. Da muss ich wohl noch warten und hoffen das die  Quest nicht scheitert.


----------



## TammerID (11. Juni 2015)

Also wenn ich mit niedrigen Level, high Level quests angenommen habe, sind die eigentlich nie gescheitert.
Brauchst dich nicht verrückt machen


----------



## DaxTrose (11. Juni 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Meint ihr wenn ich in eine GTX980TI investiere ist mein 4770K @ Stock limitiert



Selbst bei einer niedrigen Auflösung wird Dein 4770K nicht limitieren.


----------



## MG42 (11. Juni 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Danke für die Spoiler.


Sry, zu wenige davon, soviel wollte ich nicht verraten...


> Mir sind bisher zwei seltsame Dinge aufgefallen:
> Einige Gegner beim Gwint spielen seltsam und haben nach Runde 1 praktisch keine Karten mehr.


Geschenktem Gaul schaut man nicht ins Maul...


> Ich bin Level 4 und habe aber schon eine Quest deren empfohlenes Level bei 33 liegt. Da muss ich wohl noch warten und hoffen das die Quest nicht scheitert.


Das ist wohl die von der DLC Missing Miners vorsichtshalber lieber lassen, bis du stark genug bist, evtl. kann man solange fortsetzen bis es zu schwer wird. Dort habe ich auch recht früh angefangen, aber habe dann nicht weitergefunden, evtl. vom Spiel selber, dass da dann ein Durchgang verstperrt ist oder oder.
Wobei Problematisch werden eher Quests die bestimmte NPCs erfordern, die (später) sterben oder verschwinden können .


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Juni 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Bittä? "Selbst die in TW1"? SELBST?! TW1 hat eine großartige Story _mit_ einem hervorragenden Ende. Tstststs.



Echt jetzt? Das Ende in Witcher 1 mit dieser Golemarmee und dem weißen Frost im Tempel der Ritter war ähnlich hanebüchen wie das in Witcher 3...

Witcher 2 bot das einzig einigermaßen logische und damit imho akzeptable Ende in der Reihe.




MG42 schrieb:


> Durch die dämliche Doppelbelegung von der Steuerung Sprinten/Ausweichen, Springen/Abrollen usw die automatisch wechselt falls ein Gegner in der Nähe ist, kann man einfach gar keine schnellen Positionswechsel machen evtl. muss man beim Klettern warten bis der Kampf endet, bei weit gefallenen/entfernten  Gegnern muss man relativ lange warten gerade bei Bergen oder wenn ein Hindernis im Weg steht kann man nicht einfach drüber springen und und und. Ziemlich beknackt...


Diese Doppelbelegung lässt sich jederzeit ändern. Man kann die Funktionen auch auf zwei verschiedene Tasten packen...


----------



## turbosnake (11. Juni 2015)

MG42 schrieb:


> Sry, zu wenige davon, soviel wollte ich nicht verraten...


Meinte damit nicht dich sondern eigentlich alle.



> Das ist wohl die von der DLC Missing Miners vorsichtshalber lieber lassen, bis du stark genug bist, evtl. kann man solange fortsetzen bis es zu schwer wird. Dort habe ich auch recht früh angefangen, aber habe dann nicht weitergefunden, evtl. vom Spiel selber, dass da dann ein Durchgang verstperrt ist oder oder.
> .


Kann sein, aber ich weiß nicht ob es die ist,


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Das Ende in Witcher 1 mit dieser Golemarmee und dem weißen Frost im Tempel der Ritter war ähnlich hanebüchen wie das in Witcher 3...



Wieso? Das ist alles Teil von Jacques de Aldersbergs Masterplan, der hinter den Geschehnissen von TW1 steckt.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Juni 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wieso? Das ist alles Teil von Jacques de Aldersbergs Masterplan, der hinter den Geschehnissen von TW1 steckt.



Mag schon sein. Heißt trotzdem nicht, dass es besonders logisch, konsistent mit der Welt und gut geschrieben war. 

Übrigens ist der weiße Frost am Ende von TW1 ein ähnlicher Deus Ex Machina Moment wie derselbe weiße Frost am Ende von TW3. Da hat sich CDPR immerhin mal einigermaßen konsistent gezeigt. Zu dumm nur, dass sie es gerade bei diesem Unsinn getan haben.


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Mag schon sein. Heißt trotzdem nicht, dass es besonders logisch, konsistent mit der Welt und gut geschrieben war.
> 
> Übrigens ist der weiße Frost am Ende von TW1 ein ähnlicher Deus Ex Machina Moment wie derselbe weiße Frost am Ende von TW3. Da hat sich CDPR immerhin mal einigermaßen konsistent gezeigt. Zu dumm nur, dass sie es gerade bei diesem Unsinn getan haben.



Ich finde trotzdem dass es in TW1 Sinn ergibt. Jacques/Alvin zeigt Geralt seine Vision von der Zukunft, die er vermeiden zu müssen glaubt, und auf die sich seine verbrecherischen Taten gründen. Was ist da denn unlogisch oder inkonsistent?


----------



## Shona (11. Juni 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich finde trotzdem dass es in TW1 Sinn ergibt. Jacques/Alvin zeigt Geralt seine Vision von der Zukunft, die er vermeiden zu müssen glaubt, und auf die sich seine verbrecherischen Taten gründen. Was ist da denn unlogisch oder inkonsistent?


Vielleicht das es nur in ihren Köpfen passiert und gar nicht wirklich real ist. Wie in Matrix. 

Für mich es es logischer als das von TW2/TW3


----------



## MG42 (11. Juni 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Meinte damit nicht dich sondern eigentlich alle.
> 
> Kann sein, aber ich weiß nicht ob es die ist,



Nennt sich der verschollene Bruder oder Bergmann oder so ähnlich. Habe nur eine gefunden die Lvl 33 ist.
Kann auch vlt. sein, dass sich je nach Schwierigkeitsstufe die Stufe ändert. Habe auf Härte 3/4 durchgespielt. Die volle heben ich mir zum nächsten Durchlauf auf.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Juni 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich finde trotzdem dass es in TW1 Sinn ergibt. Jacques/Alvin zeigt Geralt seine Vision von der Zukunft, die er vermeiden zu müssen glaubt, und auf die sich seine verbrecherischen Taten gründen. Was ist da denn unlogisch oder inkonsistent?



1) Die Vision an sich.
2) Dass Geralt sich in einer Vision eines anderen bewegen kann.
3) Alvin/Jaques als Charakter an sich.



Shona schrieb:


> Für mich es es logischer als das von TW2/TW3



Ok, wann ist denn am Ende von TW2 unlogisch?


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> 1) Die Vision an sich.
> 2) Dass Geralt sich in einer Vision eines anderen bewegen kann.
> 3) Alvin/Jaques als Charakter an sich.



Wo, wenn nicht in einem Fantasy-Spiel, soll sich jemand denn in der Vision eines anderen bewegen? 
Jacques' Person ist im Spiel recht stark an Buch-Ciri angelehnt (supi magische Fähigkeiten und so), von daher gibt es da von mir aus Inkonsistenz zu den Büchern. Das ist imo aber trotzdem legitim, weil TW1 ja eine eigenständige Geschichte erzählt, statt sich wie Teil 2 und 3 stark auf die Storyline der Bücher zu stützen. Daraus ergibt sich auch die Inkonsistenz um Yennefer und Triss als 'romance interests' - Triss in TW1 war vielmehr Yennefer mit roten Haaren als dass sie der Triss aus den Büchern ähnelte.
TW1 müsste eigentlich außerhalb der Serie betrachtet werden, als eine Art Spin-Off.  Aber in sich ist es meiner Meinung nach schlüssig und gut erzählt, und Jacques de Aldersberg/Alvin ist einer meiner Lieblingsantagonisten überhaupt.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Juni 2015)

MG42 schrieb:


> Nennt sich der verschollene Bruder oder Bergmann oder so ähnlich. Habe nur eine gefunden die Lvl 33 ist.
> Kann auch vlt. sein, dass sich je nach Schwierigkeitsstufe die Stufe ändert. Habe auf Härte 3/4 durchgespielt. Die volle heben ich mir zum nächsten Durchlauf auf.


Genau die ist es.


----------



## Shona (11. Juni 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Genau die ist es.


Die ist so hoch weil sie auf Skellige ist,  soviel ich mich erinnere und der Gegner ist  nicht ohne hatte da mit Lvl 34 meine Schwierigkeiten. 

Verfallen wird sie aber nicht.  es verfallen nur Mainquest Nebenmissionen,  wegen den Charakteren darin




Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ok, wann ist denn am Ende von TW2 unlogisch?


Das hatten wir doch schon bez.  meines Endes in dem ich nicht erfahre das der Kaiser dahinter steckte.

Somit ist es nun unlogisch geworden und mein Ende macht so keinen Sinn mehr.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Juni 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wo, wenn nicht in einem Fantasy-Spiel, soll sich jemand denn in der Vision eines anderen bewegen?
> Jacques' Person ist im Spiel recht stark an Buch-Ciri angelehnt (supi magische Fähigkeiten und so), von daher gibt es da von mir aus Inkonsistenz zu den Büchern.


Ciri hat in den Büchern aber keine supi magischen Fähigkeiten...zumindest später nicht mehr.  Außerdem wird deren Herkunft bei ihr wenigstens entsprechend erklärt. 

Und Fantasy heißt nicht Willkürlichkeit. Auch Fantasy spielt sich in Regeln und Wirkzusammenhängen ab, die an unsere eigenen angelehnt sind (damit wir sie überhaupt verstehen können und uns damit identifizieren können). Dieses "Es ist Fantasy, also ist alles möglich" Pseudoargument zieht bei mir wirklich nicht mehr. 



> Das ist imo aber trotzdem legitim, weil TW1 ja eine eigenständige Geschichte erzählt, statt sich wie Teil 2 und 3 stark auf die Storyline der Bücher zu stützen. Daraus ergibt sich auch die Inkonsistenz um Yennefer und Triss als 'romance interests' - Triss in TW1 war vielmehr Yennefer mit roten Haaren als dass sie der Triss aus den Büchern ähnelte.
> TW1 müsste eigentlich außerhalb der Serie betrachtet werden, als eine Art Spin-Off.  Aber in sich ist es meiner Meinung nach schlüssig und gut erzählt, und Jacques de Aldersberg/Alvin ist einer meiner Lieblingsantagonisten überhaupt.


Naja, ein Spin Off ist imo etwas, das sich in der gleichen Welt abspielt, aber mit anderen Charakteren. Wenn man aber die gleichen Charaktere benutzt wie in der Vorlage, sollte man schon einigermaßen konsistent sein...

Ich sags gerne wieder: wer sich nicht an die Vorlagen einer IP halten will, soll gefälligst eine eigene auf die Beine stellen. Und wenn man schon was eigenes machen will, sollte man wenigstens Abstand zum ursprünglichen Material bewahren und evlt. andere Charaktere entwickeln. Ansonsten ist das einfach ein gewaltiges Kuddelmuddel. Für jemanden, der die Bücher nicht kennt, mag das ok sein. Ich bekomme aber da einfach schlicht das Grauen, sorry.


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ciri hat in den Büchern aber keine supi magischen Fähigkeiten...zumindest später nicht mehr.  Außerdem wird deren Herkunft bei ihr wenigstens entsprechend erklärt.
> 
> Und Fantasy heißt nicht Willkürlichkeit. Auch Fantasy spielt sich in Regeln und Wirkzusammenhängen ab, die an unsere eigenen angelehnt sind (damit wir sie überhaupt verstehen können und uns damit identifizieren können). Dieses "Es ist Fantasy, also ist alles möglich" Pseudoargument zieht bei mir wirklich nicht mehr.


Sie teleportiert sich durch mehrere Dimensionen? Wenn das mal keine supi magische Fähigkeit ist. Und genau das ist es, was Jacques ebenfalls in TW1 tut. 
Und warum sollte die Vision sich nicht komplett in Geralts Kopf abspielen, wodurch wie im Traum quasi alles möglich wäre? Geisteskontrolle per Zauber gibt es auch in der Witcher-Welt. Da sehe ich absolut keinen Widerspruch zu deren Regeln bzw. "Naturgesetzen".


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Juni 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Sie teleportiert sich durch mehrere Dimensionen? Wenn das mal keine supi magische Fähigkeit ist. Und genau das ist es, was Jacques ebenfalls in TW1 tut.


Wie gesagt, bei ihr ist es erklärt, bei ihm nicht. Da hat man sich einfach dreist bei Sapkowski bedient, ohne den entsprechenden Kontext aufzubauen.



> Und warum sollte die Vision sich nicht komplett in Geralts Kopf abspielen, wodurch wie im Traum quasi alles möglich wäre? Geisteskontrolle per Zauber gibt es auch in der Witcher-Welt. Da sehe ich absolut keinen Widerspruch zu deren Regeln bzw. "Naturgesetzen".


Möglich ist vieles und man kann immer für alles irgendwie eine Begründung finden. Sonderlich nachvollziehbar finde ich es trotzdem nicht. Und storytechnisch sonderlich gelungen auch nicht. Aber das ist natürlich auch Geschmackssache.


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, bei ihr ist es erklärt, bei ihm nicht. Da hat man sich einfach dreist bei Sapkowski bedient, ohne den entsprechenden Kontext aufzubauen.



Alvin wird eigentlich ebenso wie Ciri als 'source' und Nachfahre von Lara Dorren / Träger des Elder Bloods vorgestellt, also ist der Kontext gegeben. Questlog-Eintrag TW1:





> I have learned a child is the source of the anomalies. Apparently, Elder Blood might course through the child's veins.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Juni 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Alvin wird eigentlich ebenso wie Ciri als 'source' und Nachfahre von Lara Dorren / Träger des Elder Bloods vorgestellt, also ist der Kontext gegeben. Questlog-Eintrag TW1:


Klar. Man kann es sich auch sehr einfach machen...

Seltsam nur, dass dieser Alvin voher nie jemandem aufgefallen ist. Weder den Zauberern, noch den weltlichen Herrschern, noch den Aen Elle. Ciri wird seit Jahren von allen gejagt, aber plötzlich taucht da noch ein anderes derartiges Kind auf. Ist einfach nicht besonders glaubwürdig - und besonders einfallreich auch nicht. Man kopiert einfach einen Handlungsstrang aus den Büchern und verwurstet ihn, ohne den Kontext zu beachten,  zu was Eigenem. Da stört mich.

Unabhängig davon fehlt mir bei Witcher 1 auch die emotionale Kompotente im Storytelling. Witcher 1 ist halt ein "typisches" Videospiel mit einem Videospiel-Ende, das imo nicht die Tiefe des Storytellings eines Witcher 2 hat. Oder anders gesagt: die Story in Witcher 1 baut auf Handlungen bzw. Vorgängen auf, die Story in Witcher 2 vor allem auf Charakteren und Beziehungen. Für mich ist das ein großer Unterschied. Daher war Witcher 2 für mich persönlich vom Storytelling bwz. der Narrative her auch eine großer Fortschritt zu Witcher 1.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (11. Juni 2015)

Dann halt doch einfach die Kl.... behalte es für dich... Du wirst ehe nichts ändern mit deinen Romanen schon gar nicht wer ließt die schon ganz ... deswegen werden die das Spiel nicht total umschreiben für eine erweiterte Fassung falls es bei Teil 3 je eine geben wird. Das es in Star Trek Büchern die Borg nicht mehr gibt aber in STOnline schon.  So ist es halt auch hier 2 Parelle Universen, oder bei Star Trek sogar mindestens 3.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Juni 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Dann halt doch einfach die Kl.... behalte es für dich... Du wirst ehe nichts ändern mit deinen Romanen schon gar nicht wer ließt die schon ganz ... deswegen werden die das Spiel nicht total umschreiben für eine erweiterte Fassung falls es bei Teil 3 je eine geben wird. Das es in Star Trek Büchern die Borg nicht mehr gibt aber in STOnline schon.  So ist es halt auch hier 2 Parelle Universen, oder bei Star Trek sogar mindestens 3.



Warum so aggressiv? Ich sehe nicht ein, warum ich in einem Diskussionsforum die Klappe halten sollte, nur weil dir das Thema nicht passt, sorry. Wenn du dich nicht an derartigen Diskussionen beteiligen willst, dann tue es einfach nicht.

Außerdem sind das nicht "meine" Romane, sondern schlicht die Vorlage für die Spiele. Ohne die Romane würde es die Spiele überhaupt nicht geben. Soviel zu "wer liest die schon". Kannst dich bei allen Lesern bedanken, die durch den Kauf der Bücher die Spiele erst möglich gemacht haben...


----------



## sh4sta (11. Juni 2015)

Ich glaub mit "Romane" und "wer liest die schon" meinte er nicht die Witcher Romane, sondern Deine Posts(denke mal im Bezug auf deinen CDPR-Forum Post)^^ 

Finde es eigentlich ganz Interessant die Diskussion zuverfolgen. Bei manchen Stellen denke ich mir zwar "wtf haben wir das gleiche Spiel gespielt", aber das liegt daran das Teil 1 und 2 bei mir einfach schon zulange her sind und mich nicht mehr richtig erinnern kann 


greetz


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Juni 2015)

sh4sta schrieb:


> Ich glaub mit "Romane" und "wer liest die schon" meinte er nicht die Witcher Romane, sondern Deine Posts(denke mal im Bezug auf deine CDPR-Forum Post)^^


Haha, ach so. ^^

Ja, die muss man wirklich nicht lesen. Empfehle ich nur bei tatsächlichem Interesse fürs Thema.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Juni 2015)

Heute ist mir was witziges passiert, war in Konstanz unterwegs und auf einmal läuft so eine Frau vorbei die verblüffende Ähnlichkeit mit Ciri hat auch was Kleidung betrifft.  Nur das sie Sonnenbrille und 2 Hunde hatte.


----------



## kero81 (11. Juni 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Heute ist mir was witziges passiert, war in Konstanz unterwegs und auf einmal läuft so eine Frau vorbei die verblüffende Ähnlichkeit mit Ciri hat auch was Kleidung betrifft.  Nur das sie Sonnenbrille und 2 Hunde hatte.



Hehe, lustig. Als ich damals die DayZ Mod so stark gesuchtet hab is morgens (ich war noch voll müde, halt lange gezockt) ein Jogger an mir vorbei gelaufen. Ich hatte mich voll erschrocken weil ich im ersten Moment an nen Zombie dachte. 

Ich hab jetzt nochmal n bissl mit den Einstellunegn rum experimentiert. Ich kann alles auf max (Haarmurks aus) stellen und die FPS auf 30 begrenzen und hab ab und an mal n paar Drops auf 25-28. Also bis die 980 Ti da ist kann ich mich echt damit anfreunden, bzw ertragen. Mit der 3rd Person Ansicht und dem Genre gehen die 30 Fps ja fast schon klar. Ist ja eher n bissl träge das Spiel, also kein Shooter oder Rennspiel wo 60 FPS ein muß sind. Aber ich freu mich dennoch auf konstante 60 FPS. Wenn man das gewohnt ist sind 30 schon ne Qual.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Juni 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Heute ist mir was witziges passiert, war in Konstanz unterwegs und auf einmal läuft so eine Frau vorbei die verblüffende Ähnlichkeit mit Ciri hat auch was Kleidung betrifft.  Nur das sie Sonnenbrille und 2 Hunde hatte.



Und die Narbe hatte sie wohl auch nicht, nehme ich an.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Und die Narbe hatte sie wohl auch nicht, nehme ich an.



Nein aber wollte sie nicht anstarren, bevor sie sich noch beschwert aber trotzdem war sie sehr ähnlich.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Juni 2015)

AufGOG  Galaxy gibt über  693,000 Witcher 3 Spieler.
Macht also 1.273.000 Einheiten auf dem PC und vll einige die ihr Game nicht bei GOG/Steam aktiviert haben.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. Juni 2015)

Wie kann ich eigentlich in in The Witcher *schleichen*? 
Und wo krieg ich im Anfangs-Ort einen *Bogen *her?

Ich bin ja eigentlich ein TES-Veteran (Skyrim, Nehrim) - da kann ich ich ja bücken und mich anschleihen.
*Beispiel*:
Wenn ich  im Witcher am Anfangs-Ort bin und danach in den östlichen Wald (unentdeckter Ort) reite ist ist dort ein Lagerfeuer.
Wenn icg einfach "langsam hingehe" dann sehen mich die Gegner dort schon von weitem und ich krieg sofort Pfeile auf den Pelz.
Laufe ich hin dann ist dort ein starker Gegner (Axt!) den ich irgendwie nicht geblockt kriege.
Deswegen würde ich mich gerne anschleichen oder die Gegner von weitem mit Pfeil&Bogen ausschalten?


----------



## kero81 (11. Juni 2015)

Glaube man kann garnicht schleichen.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Juni 2015)

> Und wo krieg ich im Anfangs-Ort einen *Bogen her?*


Nirgends. Es gibt keinen Bogen.
Dir Armbrust bekommst du automatisch.

Und schleichen geht nicht, zumindest habe ich deine Taste dafür gesehen.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Juni 2015)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Wie kann ich eigentlich in in The Witcher *schleichen*?
> Und wo krieg ich im Anfangs-Ort einen *Bogen *her?


1) Man kann in Witcher 3 nicht schleichen. Das wurde in TW2 so vermurkst, dass man es gleich ganz gestrichen hat...

2) Es gibt in Witcher 3 keinen Bogen. Man bekommt im Verlauf des Prologs eine kleine Armbrust, die allerdings eher dazu gedacht ist, gegen Flugmonster zu kämpfen und die vom Himmel zu holen. Ansonsten ist Geralt ein reiner Nahkämpfer + Zeichencaster.


Edit: ninja'd... 



turbosnake schrieb:


> AufGOG  Galaxy gibt über  693,000 Witcher 3 Spieler.
> Macht also 1.273.000 Einheiten auf dem PC und vll einige die ihr Game nicht bei GOG/Steam aktiviert haben.



Hm, bei 4 Millionen verkauften Einheiten dürften sich die Verkäufe wohl ziemlich gleichmäßig auf die 3 Plattformen, alle mit ca. einem Drittel (vlt. mit einem leichten Vorteil für die PS4 gegenüber der X1).

Schade. Hätte mit einem größeren PC Anteil gerechnet. 50% wären nice gewesen... 



Bei Steam sind es laut Steamspy übrigens gut 572.000 Besitzer und ca. 530.000 aktive Spieler mit einem Allzeitpeak von gut 92.000 Spielern, die gleichzeitig gezockt haben. Totale Spielzeit liegt bei  40,4h im Durchschnitt mit einem Median von 29,8h. Damit schlagen die Steamzocker die Zocker auf GOG (28h im Durchschnitt) mehr als deutlich...


----------



## Aldrearic (11. Juni 2015)

Ich finde es manchmal auch seltsam, ich treffe auf ein Lager und die sehen mich schon, wobei ich noch sehr weit entfernt bin. Wenigstens, wenn ich hinter Büschen bin, sehen die mich nicht gleich.

Ich registriere mein Game weder bei GOG noch bei Steam.



Gamer090 schrieb:


> Heute ist mir was witziges passiert, war in Konstanz unterwegs und auf einmal läuft so eine Frau vorbei die verblüffende Ähnlichkeit mit Ciri hat auch was Kleidung betrifft.  Nur das sie Sonnenbrille und 2 Hunde hatte.



Ich spiels scho ne weile und habe auch schon 3 oder 4 gesehen, welche Charaktere aus TW3 ähnlich sehen. Lambert, Louisa la Valette, oder Cerys. Vielleicht kann ich einmal einen Mann in der älteren Rede als Deithwen Addan yn Carn aep Morvudd begrüssen 

Edit: Einer in der Nähe sieht Radovid sehr ähnlich.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Schade. Hätte mit einem größeren PC Anteil gerechnet. 50% wären nice gewesen...


Das habe ich auch.





> Bei Steam sind es laut Steamspy übrigens gut 572.000 Besitzer und ca. 530.000 aktive Spieler mit einem Allzeitpeak von gut 92.000 Spielern, die gleichzeitig gezockt haben. Totale Spielzeit liegt bei  40,4h im Durchschnitt mit einem Median von 29,8h. Damit schlagen die Steamzocker die Zocker auf GOG (28h im Durchschnitt) mehr als deutlich...


Dürfte auch an mir liegen. Habe erst 8,5 Stunden gespielt.
Wird in den nächsten Woche auch nicht mehr werden.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Juni 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Ich registriere mein Game weder bei GOG noch bei Steam.


Wie kommst du dann an Updates ran?


----------



## Shona (11. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wie kommst du dann an Updates ran?


Die Frage ist auch noch: Wie will er es bei Steam aktivieren? ^^


----------



## MG42 (11. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Die ist so hoch weil sie auf Skellige ist,  soviel ich mich erinnere und der Gegner ist  nicht ohne hatte da mit Lvl 34 meine Schwierigkeiten.


Davon wüsste ich aber, sie ist 



Spoiler



quasi fast in der Mitte der Karte unteres Drittel in VELEN/Niemandsland und an der Taverne am Scheideweg holt man sich die Belohnung bei seiner Schwester ab.


 Könnte auch sein, dass sie sich in Skellige befindet, wäre immerhin möglich, dass die Entwickler zwei optionale Orte festgelegt haben.



> (...)Das hatten wir doch schon bez.  meines Endes in dem ich nicht erfahre das der Kaiser dahinter steckte.
> Somit ist es nun unlogisch geworden und mein Ende macht so keinen Sinn mehr.



Hinter was? Den Königsmorden (wenn ich das so aus dem Kontext lese), das war doch diese Clique freizügig bekleideter Frauen .

Ich frage mich allerdings wo Shani steckt, in Teil 1 hatte Geralt Triss die kalte Schulter gezeigt.



Spoiler



Der Leichenbeschauer kannte sie und hat von ihr erzahlt, aber was jetzt genau und ob sie möglicherweise im Spiel vorhanden ist.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Das Ende in Witcher 1 mit dieser Golemarmee und dem weißen Frost im Tempel der Ritter war ähnlich hanebüchen wie das in Witcher 3...
> 
> Witcher 2 bot das einzig einigermaßen logische und damit imho akzeptable Ende in der Reihe.
> 
> Diese Doppelbelegung lässt sich jederzeit ändern. Man kann die Funktionen auch auf zwei verschiedene Tasten packen...



Ja, und die sind auch schon belegt, tatsächlich werden diese Regeln im Kampf "ignoriert"... und Leer ist Rollen anstatt springen und so einiges andere, was nicht so ganz Sinn macht, oder Sinn für die Verantwortlichen Entwickler, die aber vergessen haben die Missversteändnisse die andeuten dass es doch möglich auszuräumen...
So oder so, wenn man sich einen taktischen Vortei verschaffen will, evtl. mal einen Trank trinken und mit der Armbrust oder Bomben zu werfen, wird deer Versuch sich weiter zu entfernen damit bestraft dass man auf halben Weg wieder umkerhrt und direkt in den Schalg der Gegner rennt, wenns gut läuft, oder man hängt irgendwo fest, vor einem Zaun oder Tisch oder man fällt in den Abgrund...


----------



## Shona (11. Juni 2015)

MG42 schrieb:


> Davon wüsste ich aber, sie ist
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sehe gerade das ist eine andere Quest die ich meine hat aber auch mit einem Bruder zu tun.
Hatte die auch nichtmal angenommen sondern bin über den Fiend gestolpert als ich quer durch die Heide geritten bin


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Damit schlagen die Steamzocker die Zocker auf GOG (28h im Durchschnitt) mehr als deutlich...


Viele GoG-Zocker - wie ich - werden Galaxy einfach nicht (regelmäßig) nutzen. Ich hatte es auch nur mal am Anfang an, also ist meine Spielzeit offiziell auch nur ein-zwei Stunden.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Juni 2015)

MG42 schrieb:


> Hinter was? Den Königsmorden (wenn ich das so aus dem Kontext lese), das war doch diese Clique freizügig bekleideter Frauen .



Nein, hinter den Königsmorden stecken keine leicht bekleideten Frauen / Loge der Zauberinnen, sondern wirklich Nilfgaard und dessen Kaiser. Zwar decken sich die Ziele der Loge mit denen von Nilfgaard in dem Punkt das beide Demawend tot sehen wollten, darüber hinaus aber gehen die restlichen Morde auf das Konto der Nilfgaarder und deren "Assassinen" Letho von Guleta.



MG42 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich allerdings wo Shani steckt, in Teil 1 hatte Geralt Triss die kalte Schulter gezeigt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Nein Shani ist nicht im Spiel zu finden. Es wird im Spiel, vom Leiter des Hospitals in Novigrad, gesagt das Shani an der Front wäre und Pikiniere / Soldaten zusammenflickt, da die Front aber länger ist als nur die Gegend um Velen und Novigrad muss sie halt auch nicht zwingend dort sein und ist es auch nicht.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Juni 2015)

Shani hat man wohl absichtlich aus dem Spiel gelassen, um das Beziehungsgeflecht in TW3 noch überschaubar zu halten. Sonst hätten sich nachher wieder die Leute beschwert, dass man keine Beziehung mit Shani aufbauen kann usw. Dabei sind Triss und Yen schon fast zu viel in TW3...


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Shani hat man wohl absichtlich aus dem Spiel gelassen, um das Beziehungsgeflecht in TW3 noch überschaubar zu halten. Sonst hätten sich nachher wieder die Leute beschwert, dass man keine Beziehung mit Shani aufbauen kann usw. Dabei sind Triss und Yen schon fast zu viel in TW3...



Die Romanze mit Shani war schon in TW1 völliger Blödsinn. Man hätte daher Shani problemlos in TW3 einbauen können, nur halt als gute Freundin, was sie für Geralt ja war. 
Wobei meiner Meinung nach auch nicht jeder Charakter in TW3 vorkommen muss, ist schon immer leicht merkwürdig wen man alle bekannten Charaktere, oder jene die in den Spielen vorgekommen sind in  der gleichen kleinen Region trifft, nur damit man als Spieler Charaktere wiederfindet die man kennt.
Die Welt von TW ist so groß, da finde ich es völlig ok wen Charaktere nicht auftauchen weil sie irgendwo anders sind.


----------



## Aradisa (11. Juni 2015)

Fange jetzt erst mit TW3 an,deshalb meine Frage,welchen NV Treiber nimmt man am besten.
Habe eine 980er


----------



## Eol_Ruin (11. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> 1) Man kann in Witcher 3 *nicht schleichen*. Das wurde in TW2 so vermurkst, dass man es gleich ganz gestrichen hat...
> 
> 2) Es gibt in Witcher 3 keinen Bogen. Man bekommt im Verlauf des Prologs eine kleine Armbrust, die allerdings eher dazu gedacht ist, gegen Flugmonster zu kämpfen und die vom Himmel zu holen. Ansonsten ist Geralt ein* reiner Nahkämpfer *+ Zeichencaster.



Dann isses ja eigentlich kein RPG sondern ein Hack&Slay-Game 

Werd mal etwa weiter spielen - aber das Gameplay is ja dann sowas von langweilies Mausgeklicke 
Wenigstens kann man es problemlos weiterverscherbeln - oder?


----------



## turbosnake (11. Juni 2015)

> Werd mal etwa weiter spielen - aber das Gameplay is ja dann sowas von langweilies Mausgeklicke


Das war noch nie anders.
Aber langweilig ist es nicht und die Maus nutze ich auch nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Juni 2015)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Dann isses ja eigentlich kein RPG sondern ein Hack&Slay-Game



Häh, what? 
Seid wann ist den schleichen ein Kritierum dafür ob ein Spiel Hack & Slay, oder RPG, ist? Oder ist jetzt neuerdings Splinter Cell ein RPG nur weil man da schleichen kann, oder Divinity 2: Ego Draconis und Mass Effect ein H&S weil man es da nicht kann?
Völlig absurd was du da äußerst. Zu einem RPG gehören weit mehr Faktoren als nur der Umstand ob ein Schleichsystem vorhanden ist.



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Werd mal etwa weiter spielen - aber das Gameplay is ja dann sowas von langweilies Mausgeklicke



Stell doch mal den SG hoch dann ist es vorbei mit "Mausgeklicke". Dann werden Zeichen und Vorbereitung, sowie ausweichen wichtiger. Aber ja, TW3, genau wie die Vorgänger, besitzt ein Kampfsystem wo die Vorbereitung auf einen Kampf schon die halbe Miete für den Sieg ist, hab ich das richtige Öl, die richtigen Bomben und Zeichen ausgerüstet habe ich damit den Sieg schon halb in der Tasche und brauch nicht mehr soviel Können im eigentlichen Kampf an den Tag legen.
Wer mehr Skill in den Kämpfen will kämpft ohne Öle, Bomben, Absude und gegen Gegner die deutlich höhere Level als man selbst haben, dann ist man mit stumpfen geklicke schneller Tot als man Ghul sagen kann.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Juni 2015)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Dann isses ja eigentlich kein RPG sondern ein Hack&Slay-Game
> 
> Werd mal etwa weiter spielen - aber das Gameplay is ja dann sowas von langweilies Mausgeklicke
> Wenigstens kann man es problemlos weiterverscherbeln - oder?



Es ist ein RPG mit einem vorgegebenen Helden mit spezifischen Fähigkeiten. Also ein Action-Adventure-RPG Hybrid eigentlich. Aber das ist doch seit langem bekannt...

Mit Hack'n'Slay hat TW3 allerdings nichts am Hut. Das ist eine Beschreibung für ein Kampfsystem, das wie in Diablo eigentlich nur auf Klicks basiert. In TW3 ist das Kampfsystem allerdings skillbasiert, d.h. es kommt auf das Timing an für Angriff und Verteidigung. Ähnlich wie in Dark Souls.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Stell doch mal den SG hoch dann ist es vorbei mit "Mausgeklicke". Dann werden Zeichen und Vorbereitung, sowie ausweichen wichtiger. Aber ja, TW3, genau wie die Vorgänger, besitzt ein Kampfsystem wo die Vorbereitung auf einen Kampf schon die halbe Miete für den Sieg ist, hab ich das richtige Öl, die richtigen Bomben und Zeichen ausgerüstet habe ich damit den Sieg schon halb in der Tasche und brauch nicht mehr soviel Können im eigentlichen Kampf an den Tag legen.


Sofern man den wüsste welche Gegner kommen bevor man in  Höllen kommt und selbst das nützt ohne Bestiariumeintrag nichts.
Ohne diese Infos kann man sich nicht vorbereiten 
Das ist gerade mein Problem.


----------



## MG42 (11. Juni 2015)

Aradisa schrieb:


> Fange jetzt erst mit TW3 an,deshalb meine Frage,welchen NV Treiber nimmt man am besten.
> Habe eine 980er



Evtl den neuesten? Geforce Treiber Download: Version 353.12 Beta Hotfix herunterladen



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Romanze mit Shani war schon in TW1 völliger Blödsinn. Man hätte daher Shani problemlos in TW3 einbauen können, nur halt als gute Freundin, was sie für Geralt ja war.
> Wobei meiner Meinung nach auch nicht jeder Charakter in TW3 vorkommen muss, ist schon immer leicht merkwürdig wen man alle bekannten Charaktere, oder jene die in den Spielen vorgekommen sind in  der gleichen kleinen Region trifft, nur damit man als Spieler Charaktere wiederfindet die man kennt.
> Die Welt von TW ist so groß, da finde ich es völlig ok wen Charaktere nicht auftauchen weil sie irgendwo anders sind.



Ja okay, muss ja nicht unbedingt sein, (dass jede Benanntschaft Dryade, Herrin des Sees ,... ...) aber Shani war jetzt keine flüchtige Bekanntschaft sondern ein wichtiger storyrelevanter Charakter kam ja im von Kapitel 1 (Alvin Sequenz) bis etwa Abschnitt 3/4 vor; und ohne die Autopsie hätte man sich von Azar Javed täuschen lassen. Daher meine ich, gehört sie (auch wenn die Romane die ich nicht gelesen habe  anderes sagen) dazu wie Rittersporn oder Gimmli (oder wie der Zwerg heißt)...


----------



## Incredible Alk (11. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> TW3, genau wie die Vorgänger, besitzt ein Kampfsystem wo die Vorbereitung auf einen Kampf schon die halbe Miete für den Sieg ist, hab ich das richtige Öl, die richtigen Bomben und Zeichen ausgerüstet habe ich damit den Sieg schon halb in der Tasche und brauch nicht mehr soviel Können im eigentlichen Kampf an den Tag legen.



Genau das mag ich so an dem gesamten Kampfsystem. Es gewinnt nicht der, der mit dem Kopf durch die Wand rennt sondern der, der seine Augen aufmacht und die Tür findet.
In der aktuellen Gaminglandschaft habe ich aber das gefühl, dass es von ersteren Individuen sehr viel mehr gibt als von letzteren.


----------



## Aldrearic (11. Juni 2015)

Die mesten wollen es ja nicht kompliziert, oder wollen wirklich nachdenken. einfaches draufhauen, alles andere überfordert 80% der Gamer. Wenn sie in Quests noch nachdenken müssen, was sie jetzt tun sollen hören viele einfach auf und motzen, weil es ja so schwer ist. Auch vom Umfang her sind die Games kurz manche Quests in TW3 haben mehr Umfang als ein so manches Game. 
Mit der Zeit hat man das Kampfsystem auch raus, wie man auf welchen Gegner draufhauen muss. Meistens wird es auch etwas langweilig. Angriff, ausweichen, abwarten und Angriff. Wenn ich irgendwo hin gehe überleg ich mir auf welche Monster ich treffe, da kann ich dann schon Vorkehrungen treffen und das ein oder andere vorbereiten. Es ist dann mühsam in einem hohen SG, immer den Zutaten hinterher zu rennen.



Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Dann isses ja eigentlich kein RPG sondern ein Hack&Slay-Game
> 
> Werd mal etwa weiter spielen - aber das Gameplay is ja dann sowas von langweilies Mausgeklicke
> Wenigstens kann man es problemlos weiterverscherbeln - oder?



Ach ja? Wie kommst du denn darauf? Hör besser auf hier zu schreiben


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Juni 2015)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Genau das mag ich so an dem gesamten Kampfsystem. Es gewinnt nicht der, der mit dem Kopf durch die Wand rennt sondern der, der seine Augen aufmacht und die Tür findet.
> In der aktuellen Gaminglandschaft habe ich aber das gefühl, dass es von ersteren Individuen sehr viel mehr gibt als von letzteren.



Ja dem Eindruck kann ich mich auch nicht erwehren. Schaut man wie oft gefragt wird wie man Gegner XYZ in einem Hexerauftrag erledigen soll merkt man schon das lesen und das aneignen von Informationen nicht jedermans Stärke sind, schließlich steht im Bestiarium ja zu jedem Monster drinen was am wirksamsten ist und womit man selbst den knackigsten Gegner besiegt bekommt.
Die meisten wollen nicht extra solche Infos nachschauen müssen, die meisten wollen einfach in einen Kampf gehen, mit dem Schwert draufhauen, 1-2 Zeichen und Bomben nach gusto verwenden und dann sehen das der Gegner tot umfällt.
Den Gefallen tut TW aber auf höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden ehr nicht. Bzw. ist es da ehr so das dass Spiel dann gnadenlos nach Skill und kein Skill sortiert sofern man meint auf die Vorbereitung verzichten zu können, weil verzichte ich auf Öle, Bomben, Absude und Tränke kommt es auf meinen Skill an dem Gegner auszuweichen und im richtigen Moment zuzuschlagen.
Wer Skill hat wird sicher auf diese Weise selbst eine Erscheinung, auch ohne Yrden töten, auch wenns eine Weile dauern dürfte, wer keinen hat wird in dem Fall wohl verzweifeln.

Im Grunde besteht das ganze Kampfsystem von TW3 eigentlich nur aus Wissen erlangen, Wissen erschließen und Wissen anwenden. Wer alles 3 beherrscht wird selbst auf SG 3/4 keine Probleme haben (zu 4/4 kann ich nichts sagen), auch ohne die mega katzenhaften Reflexe auf der Tastatur.
Übrigens auch ein System das ich sehr ansprechend finde, erlaubt es doch in TW dem der plant und vorbereitet sich das Leben einfacher zu machen und macht Erfolg und Misserfolg nicht einfach nur von der entsprechend starken Waffe / Rütung abhängig.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Im Grunde besteht das ganze Kampfsystem von TW3 eigentlich nur aus Wissen erlangen, Wissen erschließen und Wissen anwenden. Wer alles 3 beherrscht wird selbst auf SG 3/4 keine Probleme haben (zu 4/4 kann ich nichts sagen), auch ohne die mega katzenhaften Reflexe auf der Tastatur.
> Übrigens auch ein System das ich sehr ansprechend finde, erlaubt es doch in TW dem der plant und vorbereitet sich das Leben einfacher zu machen und macht Erfolg und Misserfolg nicht einfach nur von der entsprechend starken Waffe / Rütung abhängig.


So gute Reflexe braucht man eigentlich gar nicht. Da gibt es viel extreme Beispiele. Man kann auch ohne Öle usw. auf Stufe 3/4 locker überleben, wenn man wenigstens ein bisschen Geschicklichkeit mitbringt. Ein Dark Souls ist da z.B. ein ganz anderes Kaliber.


----------



## Shona (12. Juni 2015)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Wenigstens kann man es problemlos weiterverscherbeln - oder?


Wenn du es bei GoG registriert hast um die Updates zu laden dann nein,  da es nun an deinen Acc gebunden ist.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (12. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Wenn du es bei GoG registriert hast um die Updates zu laden dann nein,  da es nun an deinen Acc gebunden ist.



Mist 

Irgendwie komm ich mit des Steuerung des Spiels nicht zurecht.
Ich spiel mit Maus/Tastatur. 
Ist die Steuerung per *Gamepad *besser? Ich bin allerdings kein professioneller "Gamepad-Schwinger".


----------



## Shona (12. Juni 2015)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Mist
> 
> Irgendwie komm ich mit des Steuerung des Spiels nicht zurecht.
> Ich spiel mit Maus/Tastatur.
> Ist die Steuerung per *Gamepad *besser? Ich bin allerdings kein professioneller "Gamepad-Schwinger".


Probier es doch aus 
Jeder muss das für sich selbst entscheiden


----------



## DaBlackSheep (12. Juni 2015)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Mist
> 
> Irgendwie komm ich mit des Steuerung des Spiels nicht zurecht.
> Ich spiel mit Maus/Tastatur.
> Ist die Steuerung per *Gamepad *besser? Ich bin allerdings kein professioneller "Gamepad-Schwinger".



Ich komm speziell beim Witcher 3 besser mit meine XBOX360 Controller zurecht als mit Tastatur/Maus.


----------



## Aldrearic (12. Juni 2015)

Ich lauf ständig Amok in TW3. Ich überseh die roten Sprengfässer meistens. 2 Sprengfässer + Nekkerlager mit Bombe drin + 6 Nekker die auftauchen + 2x Drachentraum + 1 Igni. Killing Spree und selber Tot.  Habe vorher vergessen mich zu heilen.  

Ich spiels mit Tastatur und Maus. Ist zwarm anchmal bisschen hakelig und nervig zu steuern, aber im grossen und ganzen geht es. Wenn ich denn eine Ps4 habe wechsel ich vielelicht dann auch aufs Gamepad.

Edit: Wo finde ich Monsterhaut zum craften von den Hexerschwerter? Nirgendwo droppt das.


----------



## turbosnake (12. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja dem Eindruck kann ich mich auch nicht erwehren. Schaut man wie oft gefragt wird wie man Gegner XYZ in einem Hexerauftrag erledigen soll merkt man schon das lesen und das aneignen von Informationen nicht jedermans Stärke sind, schließlich steht im Bestiarium ja zu jedem Monster drinen was am wirksamsten ist und womit man selbst den knackigsten Gegner besiegt bekommt.
> Die meisten wollen nicht extra solche Infos nachschauen müssen, die meisten wollen einfach in einen Kampf gehen, mit dem Schwert draufhauen, 1-2 Zeichen und Bomben nach gusto verwenden und dann sehen das der Gegner tot umfällt.


Bei mir sind es eher die fehlenden Zutaten die im Spiel nirgends verzeichnet sind, also wo man welches Kraut finde, da ich wenig Lust habe Stunden zu suchen bis ich das passende Kraut habe lass ich es manchmal bleiben.
Oder habe ich was übersehen?


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Juni 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Edit: Wo finde ich Monsterhaut zum craften von den Hexerschwerter? Nirgendwo droppt das.



Du brauchst Haut von irgendeinem Vieh und musst die dann beim Schmied zerlegen. Das funktioniert mit sehr vielen Zutaten so. Zb. Nekker-Augen zerlegen -> Monsterauge + irgendwas. Harpyenfeder -> Monsterfeder + irgendwas.


----------



## TammerID (12. Juni 2015)

Eol_Ruin schrieb:


> Mist
> 
> Irgendwie komm ich mit des Steuerung des Spiels nicht zurecht.
> Ich spiel mit Maus/Tastatur.
> Ist die Steuerung per *Gamepad *besser? Ich bin allerdings kein professioneller "Gamepad-Schwinger".



Ich empfinde die Steuerung eines solchen Spieles mit Controller generell angenehmer. Im Inventar kann man dann ja kurz zur Maus Switchen, wenn einem das mit dem Controller zu doof ist.
Solltest du auf jeden Fall mal ausprobieren mit dem Controller


----------



## Nazzy (12. Juni 2015)

yop, beides zusammen ist ganz praktisch, falls möglich.
Wobei ich die Steuerung in Witcher 3 bei weitem nicht "perfekt" finde. Eher eine der wenigen Schwachpunkte.


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Juni 2015)

M+T lüppt problemlos mit angepasster Tastenbelegung.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (12. Juni 2015)

Manchmal verrennt man sich so ein bisschen, vor allem wenn man schnelle Richtungswechsel machen will.
Das stört hin und wieder - aber toi toi toi - bis auf ein paar gelegentliche kleine Grafikfehlern,  der Steuerung ist alles Tutti.


----------



## chillinmitch (12. Juni 2015)

Für mich ist die Steuerung bisher das einzige was mir an dem Game wirklich negativ auffällt - fühlt sich m.M. nach verzögert und ungenau an.
Ansonsten einfach der Hammer, freue mich auch über den grossen Erfolg des Spiels, hoffe andere Spieleentwickler/Geldgeber denken mal drüber nach woher dieser Erfolg kommt und trauen sich auch mal neue Wege einzuschlagen. 

PS: TW3 verfolgt mich sogar im Schlaf, habe heute Nacht von meinem eigenen Gwint Turnier geträumt. 
       Wieso ist da kein Hinweis: ,,Glücksspiel kann süchtig machen'' ?!?


----------



## MfDoom (12. Juni 2015)

Die Steuerung ist echt ein Manko, fühlt sich mit dem Xbox-Pad am PC aber genauso bescheiden an, dafür ist da die Tastenbelegung sinnvoller.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Juni 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Die Steuerung ist echt ein Manko, fühlt sich mit dem Xbox-Pad am PC aber genauso bescheiden an, dafür ist da die Tastenbelegung sinnvoller.



Die Tastenbelegung ist auch mit Maus und Tastatur gut, weil man sie frei anpassen kann. Mit einer 7 Tasten Maus wie meiner Logitech G700s ist die Steuerung schon deutlich komfortabler.

Das mit der "Verzögerung" liegt einfach am Animationssystem. Das war in Witcher 2 schon so und hat nichts mit dem Eingabegerät zu tun. Selbiges gilt für die relativ ungenaue Bewegung. Ist in der Tat manchmal nervig, aber man gewöhnt sich dran...

Ich finde es eher schade, dass man das UI nicht noch mehr für PC angepasst hat. Es wäre auch schön gewesen, wenn man Tränke auf Schnelltasten (1-0) hätte legen können. Diese Limitierung auf zwei aktive Tränke und zwei aktive Bomben ist furchtbar nervig und eindeutig der Konsolensteuerung geschuldet...


----------



## Aldrearic (12. Juni 2015)

Den ganzen Kontinent begehbar zu machen, vom Norden mit Kovir, Poviss, die Drachenberge bis in den Süden Nilfgaards mit der goldenen Stadt und den östlichen Bergen und der Korath Wüste. Wäre doch mal was und das in einem Game. Aber das wäre dann wirklich zu gross. Aber ich würde gerne den ganzen Kontinent erkunden.

Vielleicht wird ja ien Modder herausfinden können, wie man das UI so anpasst, dass man mehrere Tränke auf Schnelltasten legen kann. Und auch nur maximal 2, finde ich wenig. Bis zu 10 wären da ok.
Ich habe mich ans Kampfsystem in TW2 schnell gewohnt und auch in TW3 ziemlich schnell. Muss mich halt anpassen, da alles verzögert abläuft.

Ich habe auch schon von TW3 geträumt. Dass ich ein altes Shema gefunden hätte mit einem Hexerschwert, dass den Namen Wen' Gynvael trägt. Und ich sollte es schmieden


----------



## MfDoom (12. Juni 2015)

Es hat aber auch gute Seiten das man vor den Kämpfen überlegt was man für Utensilien einsetzen will.

Gibt es eine geschicktere Möglichkeit Lebensenergie aufzufüllen als zu essen?


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Juni 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Den ganzen Kontinent begehbar zu machen, vom Norden mit Kovir, Poviss, die Drachenberge bis in den Süden Nilfgaards mit der goldenen Stadt und den östlichen Bergen und der Korath Wüste. Wäre doch mal was und das in einem Game. Aber das wäre dann wirklich zu gross. Aber ich würde gerne den ganzen Kontinent erkunden.


Wenn schon dann inklusive Zerrikanien... 

Hat ja nur schlappe 3000x2000 Meilen oder so dann. Sollte kein Problem sein für Witcher 4... 




MfDoom schrieb:


> Es hat aber auch gute Seiten das man vor den Kämpfen überlegt was man für Utensilien einsetzen will.


Stimmt nur nicht. Man kann jederzeit während des Kampfes alle möglichen Tränke direkt im Inventar schlucken. Begrenzt wird das nur durch den Toxic-Level, der widerum von dem Trank ausgehebelt werden kann, der diesen auf 0 zurücksetzt, und generell die maximale Anzahl an Tränken...



> Gibt es eine geschicktere Möglichkeit Lebensenergie aufzufüllen als zu essen?


Auf dem ersten und zweiten Schwierigkeitsmodus füllt sich die Lebensenergie beim Meditieren auf.

Einen einfachen Trick gibt es auch für höhere Schwierigkeitsgrade: der Trank Petris Filter füllt die Lebensenergie sofort wieder auf, bei höheren Ausbaustufen vollständig. Wenn man dann meditiert, füllt sich der Bestand des Tranks wieder auf. Das kann man bei Bedarf endlos wiederholen außerhalb von Kämpfen.


----------



## MfDoom (12. Juni 2015)

Ich spiele auf schwer. Ist aber in Ordnung, hat das Essen wenigstens einen Sinn.
Ganz am Anfang, ich findet man ja einen Zettel an einem Baum das die Kräuterfrau große Mengen Honig braucht, lohnt es sich den aufzuheben? Man kann sie nicht darauf ansprechen.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Juni 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Ich spiele auf schwer. Ist aber in Ordnung, hat das Essen wenigstens einen Sinn.
> Ganz am Anfang, ich findet man ja einen Zettel an einem Baum das die Kräuterfrau große Mengen Honig braucht, lohnt es sich den aufzuheben? Man kann sie nicht darauf ansprechen.


Nope

Lebensmittel sind völlig unnötig imo, auf jedem Schwierigkeitsgrad. Kann man direkt verkaufen oder gleich liegen lassen. Wie gesagt, der Trick mit Petris Filter ist deutlich effektiver, billiger und einfacher... 

Mein Tipp: nur Handwerks-/Alchemiematerialien und Alkohol aufheben.


----------



## MfDoom (12. Juni 2015)

Petris Filter hatte ich übersehen, kann ich glaube ich auch noch nicht herstellen.


----------



## Aldrearic (12. Juni 2015)

Ja das schon, dass man einplant. Aber jedesmal die Tränke wechsel in den beiden schnelltasten, oder die Bomben auswechseln, wenn man die beiden verschossen hat, nervt mich doch manchmal.

Tränke nehmen. Ich nutze Schwalbe zur Heilung.

Stimmt hatte ich vergessen 
6 Jahre entwicklungszeit? ^^  Was wohl östlich hinter den Bergen und der Wüste liegt? oder westlich hinter Skellige und dem grossen Ozean?  Macht man doch gleich eine ganze Welt begehbar.  Das wären dann 3000x15000 Meilen oder so? 
DVDs werden dann wohl auch nicht mehr reichen. 5 Bluray Discs? Wären dann auch an die 125Gb Oder 27 DVDS. Dual Layer DVDs wärens immerhin noch 14


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Juni 2015)

Du kannst auch einfach den Trank im Inventar auswählen und per "Aktionstaste" trinken, ohne ihn in die Schnelltaste ziehen zu müssen. 

Schwalbe ist nützlich im Kampf. Möchte man außerhalb von Kämpfen seine Gesundheit sofort regenerieren, ist Petris Filter viel effektiver.




MfDoom schrieb:


> Petris Filter hatte ich übersehen, kann ich glaube ich auch noch nicht herstellen.


Hm, eher übersehen. Die Basisversion müsste man schon recht früh im Spiel herstellen können (spätestens irgendwo in Velen oder Novigrad).


----------



## TheWitcher19052015 (12. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Lebensmittel sind völlig unnötig imo, auf jedem Schwierigkeitsgrad. Kann man direkt verkaufen oder gleich liegen lassen. Wie gesagt, der Trick mit Petris Filter ist deutlich effektiver, billiger und einfacher...



Hilf mir bei dem Trank bitte auf die Sprünge.
Der Heilt? Und ist günstig zum befüllen oder wie meinst du das? 
Wie viel Ladungen hat er?


----------



## MfDoom (12. Juni 2015)

Er füllt sich, wie alle Öle und Tränke, wieder auf drei Benutzungen auf wenn man meditiert und Alkohol im Inventar hat. da geht auch der Zwergenschnaps, wenn ich mich nicht irre.
Ich nutze auch Schwalbe und dazu dann noch was Essen. Füllt im Kampf recht schnell die Lebensenergie auf.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Juni 2015)

TheWitcher19052015 schrieb:


> Hilf mir bei dem Trank bitte auf die Sprünge.
> Der Heilt? Und ist günstig zum befüllen oder wie meinst du das?
> Wie viel Ladungen hat er?



Damn, Fehler meinerseits, fällt mir gerade auf. Der Trank, den ich meine, heißt White Raffard's Decoction. Petris Filter hingegen erhöht die Stärke der Zeichen, sorry.

White Raffard's Decoction heilt die Gesundheit augenblicklich und hat je nach Ausbaustufe zwei bis drei Tränke.

Wie für alle anderen Tränke braucht man für die Nachfüllung beim Meditieren nur Alkohol.



Spoiler



Fundort der Basisformel: Where can I find White Rafford's decoction? : witcher
Und zweite Ausbausstufe: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pD64v8Na2RM
Dritte Ausbaustufe:  https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fc25LsPshF8


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Juni 2015)

Es wurde gerade ein Hotfix 1.06 für Anfang der kommenden Woche angekündigt: Hotfix 1.06 on the way (changelog inside)



> Right after the weekend we are planning to release a hotfix for PC (1.06). It will address the most reported issues by the community.
> 
> You can find the list of changes below. Of course the console version will follow shortly after (will be numbered 1.05) and will include some additional changes such as the save game issues fix and the money cap.
> 
> ...


----------



## orca113 (12. Juni 2015)

Bin grad erst im Tutorial und ich muß sagen ich Spiele mit meiner Maschine aktuell noch immer zwischen guten 45-70 FPS in volle Granate aufgerissen. Ist doch ein guter Wert. Natürlich weiß ich nun nicht wie es aussieht im Rest des Spiels wo mehr Weitsicht im Spiel ist. Glaube ich investiere morgen Früh endlich mal in einen neuen Monitor.


----------



## kero81 (12. Juni 2015)

Na, Du hast ja auch noch ein recht gutes/aktuelles System.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Juni 2015)

Bin ich gerade zufällig drauf gestoßen: kleine Mod, die die Recap-Videos aus den Ladebildschirmen effekt und somit sogar noch die Ladezeit verkürzen kann (wenn man das Spiel z.B. auf einer SSD installiert hat): Disable Intro and storybook videos at The Witcher 3 Nexus - Mods and community

Da die Recap-Videos bei häufigem Laden doch ziemlich nerven können und sich ständig wiederholen, ist das imo eine gute Sache.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Bin ich gerade zufällig drauf gestoßen: kleine Mod, die die Recap-Videos aus den Ladebildschirmen effekt und somit sogar noch die Ladezeit verkürzen kann (wenn man das Spiel z.B. auf einer SSD installiert hat): Disable Intro and storybook videos at The Witcher 3 Nexus - Mods and community
> 
> Da die Recap-Videos bei häufigem Laden doch ziemlich nerven können und sich ständig wiederholen, ist das imo eine gute Sache.



Würde mir nur wünschen das CDP es von Haus aus schaffen würde da eine Option für anzubieten die Videos abzuschalten. Zum momentanen Zeitpunkt setze ich nämlich nur ungern auf Mods.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Würde mir nur wünschen das CDP es von Haus aus schaffen würde da eine Option für anzubieten die Videos abzuschalten. Zum momentanen Zeitpunkt setze ich nämlich nur ungern auf Mods.



Warum keine Mods?


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Warum keine Mods?



Warum wohl, weil noch alle Nase lang Patches erscheinen und auch noch die beiden Addons kommen. Da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit einfach sehr hoch das die Mods mit dem nässten Patch nicht mehr ohne Anpassung funktionieren.
Also muss man dann regelmäßig wieder nachschauen ob es neue Modversionen gibt, die alten noch funktionieren usw.
Darum will ich mit der Verwendung von Mods eigentlich warten bis Patches und Addons durch sind, bevor ich die verwende, wen überhaupt.
The Witcher war für mich bis jetzt nie ein Spiel wo ich für mehrmaliges durchspielen auf Mods angewiesen war, um mich dazu zu motivieren, was eindeutig für die Spiele spricht.


----------



## kero81 (12. Juni 2015)

Wie isn das jetzt eig mit dem Savegame? Ich hab ja den für die Debug Console. Wenn jetzt n Patch kommt und der Debug Console Mod noch nicht aktualisiert ist, kann ich das Savegame dann noch weiter spielen od funst das dann nemma??!


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Warum wohl, weil noch alle Nase lang Patches erscheinen und auch noch die beiden Addons kommen. Da ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit einfach sehr hoch das die Mods mit dem nässten Patch nicht mehr ohne Anpassung funktionieren.
> Also muss man dann regelmäßig wieder nachschauen ob es neue Modversionen gibt, die alten noch funktionieren usw.
> Darum will ich mit der Verwendung von Mods eigentlich warten bis Patches und Addons durch sind, bevor ich die verwende, wen überhaupt.
> The Witcher war für mich bis jetzt nie ein Spiel wo ich für mehrmaliges durchspielen auf Mods angewiesen war, um mich dazu zu motivieren, was eindeutig für die Spiele spricht.



Naja, bei großen Mods verstehe ich das, aber bei so einem Minimod, der nur die Ladebildschirme ändert? Das würde ich sogar eher in die Richtung ini Anpassung stellen  als in Richtung richtige Mod. 



kero81 schrieb:


> Wie isn das jetzt eig mit dem Savegame? Ich hab ja den für die Debug Console. Wenn jetzt n Patch kommt und der Debug Console Mod noch nicht aktualisiert ist, kann ich das Savegame dann noch weiter spielen od funst das dann nemma??!


Keine Ahnung, das muss dir der Ersteller der Mod sagen.


----------



## Aldrearic (13. Juni 2015)

Diese Mod tangiert ja nicht die Savegames, sondern gewisse Spieledateien. Wenn der vorübergehend nicht mehr laufen würde, kannst du die Savegames trotzdem laden und spielen, die Console geht dann halt nicht. Die Console tangiert ja im Grunde keine Savegames.


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Juni 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Diese Mod tangiert ja nicht die Savegames, sondern gewisse Spieledateien. Wenn der vorübergehend nicht mehr laufen würde, kannst du die Savegames trotzdem laden und spielen, die Console geht dann halt nicht. Die Console tangiert ja im Grunde keine Savegames.



Man sollte ja eh immer Backups von seinen Files machen. Dann kann man ganz einfach das Original wieder herstellen, falls es Probleme mit einem Patch gibt. Die Savegames betrifft das eh nur äußerst selten, da stimme ich dir absolut zu. Dafür müsste es schon eine wirkliche Content-Mod sein.


----------



## kero81 (13. Juni 2015)

Wie zur Hölle verteile ich diesen Dummen Tschortköder? Ich hab den blöden Trank jetzt hergestellt und soll ihn an vier Punkten um einen Hügel verteilen. Aber MIT WELCHER TASTE???? Boah, genau der gleiche Schei55 wie mit der Fackel. Ich bin doch ned blöd, das Spiel/Menü/Inventar/Steuerung ist umständlich kompliziert.  Bekloppt...


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Juni 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Wie zur Hölle verteile ich diesen Dummen Tschortköder? Ich hab den blöden Trank jetzt hergestellt und soll ihn an vier Punkten um einen Hügel verteilen. Aber MIT WELCHER TASTE???? Boah, genau der gleiche Schei55 wie mit der Fackel. Ich bin doch ned blöd, das Spiel/Menü/Inventar/Steuerung ist umständlich kompliziert.  Bekloppt...



Nö, tut mir leid dich entäuschen zu müssen, aber du bist doch einfach zu blöd. 
Du musst den Tschortköder, im Inventar, in ein Fach, entweder für Tränke, oder Taschen (weiß nicht mehr welches von beiden genau, glaube aber mit zimlicher Sicherheit das es letzteres war) ausrüsten. Dann mit der Tabluatortaste das Schnellauswahlmenü öffnen und Tschortköder auswählen.
Danach kannst du ihn an den entsprechenden Positionen mit der mittleren Maustaste verwenden.


----------



## kero81 (13. Juni 2015)

Stimmt, so gings. Boah, das is trotzdem einfach viel zu kompliziert. Warum den Umweg mit dem Fach, wenn ich den eh dann nochmal mit MM auswählen muß. Das meine ich mit unnötig kompliziert.


----------



## Iconoclast (13. Juni 2015)

Haha, gerade bei einer Quest lässt Gerald den Spruch ab.



Spoiler



Früher war ich auch mal ein Abenteurer, doch dann habe ich eine Mistgabel in den Bauch bekommen.



Na wenn das mal kein Seitenhieb auf Skyrim ist.


----------



## XeT (13. Juni 2015)

So die Suchfunktion hat unter abrollen nichts ergeben. Falls doch vorhanden steinigt mich. 
Ansonsten:

Der hohe Fallschaden kann durch Abrollen teilweise auf 0 gesetzt werden. Bin gerade eine Leiter ohne abrollen runtergefallen und 50% leben verloren. Mit abrollen hab ich genau 0% verloren


----------



## Aldrearic (13. Juni 2015)

Geralt und Lambert, diese Meckerzicke 
Jep, immer schön abrollen, sonst bist plötzlich instant tot.
Und die 3 Hexer am Saufen, herrlich 

Wie stirbt es sich am schönsten? Ich habe es noch nicht herausgefunden, da ich öfters mal sterbe. Mein Tod mit Hechtsprung an die Ufermauer mit anschliessendem Genickbruch, hat einen vorderen Platz verdient.


----------



## MfDoom (13. Juni 2015)

Ungefähr wie the Witcher 3 habe ich mir Gothic 3 vorgestellt bevor es rauskam ^^


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Juni 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Ungefähr wie the Witcher 3 habe ich mir Gothic 3 vorgestellt bevor es rauskam ^^



Pst, sonst ist gleich der Porsche wieder da...


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Pst, sonst ist gleich der Porsche wieder da...



Ne der kommt nicht mehr, den hast du mit deinem gemobe gegen Gothic vergrault.


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Juni 2015)

Ach ja, ich habe übrigens meine Analyse des letzten Drittels der Main Story in Witcher 3 noch um zwei Kapital (5 und 6) ergänzt/erweitert in der Zwischenzeit.

Falls es jemand interessiert --> Why the main narrative in the last third of the game is a bad hot mess [major spoilers!!!]!!!


----------



## Shona (13. Juni 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Haha, gerade bei einer Quest lässt Gerald den Spruch ab.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wieso Seitenhieb? Es ist die Wahrheit^^


Spoiler



Er wurde bei der Schlacht um Brenna vom Bauernmob mit einer Mistgabel schwer verletzt so das alle ihn für Tod gehalten haben


----------



## Gamer090 (13. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ach ja, ich habe übrigens meine Analyse des letzten Drittels der Main Story in Witcher 3 noch um zwei Kapital (5 und 6) ergänzt/erweitert in der Zwischenzeit.
> 
> Falls es jemand interessiert --> Why the main narrative in the last third of the game is a bad hot mess [major spoilers!!!]!!!



Mit Spoilern die die Geschichte des Spiels verdecken würde ich es mir durchlesen und nach 2-3 Jahren durch sein , aber so lasse ich es lieber bevor mir zuviel verraten wird.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Wieso Seitenhieb? Es ist die Wahrheit^^
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Man hat ihn nicht nur für tot gehalten, Geralt war klinisch tot.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (13. Juni 2015)

Mitlerweile bin ich weiter im Spiel und mitlerweile finde ich das Ende auch etwas zu schnell in 1h bin ich von 27 auf 30 nur wärend der Verteidigung von der Hexer Burg. Am ende hätten sie in das Spiel wohl doch noch mehr Entwicklungszeit stecken sollen aber da ich die Bücher nicht kenne und mich an Teil 1 kaum erinnern kann sowie Teil 2 nie zu ende gespielt habe ist es noch ok mal was jetzt noch kommt ein paar Missionen kommen ja noch. Und mal warten was die beiden bezahl Add Ons noch bringen.

@ *Scholdarr *pacing witcher 3 text.jpg sowie das StarWars zum vergleich ... Kannst du das noch woanders hochladen in deren Forum sehe ich das nicht weil ich da nicht Angemeldet bin ...


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Juni 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Mit Spoilern die die Geschichte des Spiels verdecken würde ich es mir durchlesen und nach 2-3 Jahren durch sein , aber so lasse ich es lieber bevor mir zuviel verraten wird.



Absolut! Auf keinen Fall lesen, wenn man das Spiel selbst noch nicht durch hat! Da wird natürlich wirklich alles gespoilert... 




Shona schrieb:


> Wieso Seitenhieb? Es ist die Wahrheit^^
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Nicht ganz. Während des Pogroms von Riva hat ihm ein einfacher Bauer eine Mistgabel in den Bauch getrieben, wodurch er eigentlich tödlich verwundet wurde.


----------



## RavionHD (14. Juni 2015)

Hey Leute,
ich mach jetzt einen zweiten Durchgang, gibt es einen Trick alle Fragezeichen automatisch aufzudecken?

Im ersten Durchgang habe ich sie alle aufgedeckt und fast alle erledigt, will nun nicht wieder alle einzeln aufdecken.


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Juni 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich mach jetzt einen zweiten Durchgang, gibt es einen Trick alle Fragezeichen automatisch aufzudecken?
> 
> Im ersten Durchgang habe ich sie alle aufgedeckt und fast alle erledigt, will nun nicht wieder alle einzeln aufdecken.



Was für Fragezeichen?


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Was für Fragezeichen?



Na wieviele Fragezeichen hast du den beim durchspielen gesehen das du die Frage stellen musst? 
Er redet natürlich von den Fragezeichen auf der Karte, welche interessante Orte makieren. 

@RavionHD:
Nein, kenne da keinen Trick mit dem man alle Fragezeichen aufdecken könnte ohne die Karte abzureiten, wüsste auch nicht das es einen gäbe. Dir wird wohl nichts anderes übrig bleiben als die Karte klassisch abzureiten, wen du in der Nähe eines interessanten Ortes bist wird der ja dann automatisch als Fragezeichen auf der Karte makiert, du musst also nicht zwingend genau bis zu dem Punkt des Ortes reiten um ihn zu makieren.
Also 1 mal quer durch die Karte reiten dürfte die meisten interessanten Orte schon makieren.


----------



## kero81 (14. Juni 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> ich mach jetzt einen zweiten Durchgang, gibt es einen Trick alle Fragezeichen automatisch aufzudecken?
> 
> Im ersten Durchgang habe ich sie alle aufgedeckt und fast alle erledigt, will nun nicht wieder alle einzeln aufdecken.


Debug Console > ShowKnownPins(1) = display all "?" on the map


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Juni 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Debug Console > ShowKnownPins(1) = display all "?" on the map


Soso jetzt gibt es sogar Anleitungen zum Cheaten?


----------



## kero81 (14. Juni 2015)

Er hat nach nem Trick gefragt alle ? aufzudecken und das ist der "einzige" Trick den es diesbezüglich gibt.


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na wieviele Fragezeichen hast du den beim durchspielen gesehen das du die Frage stellen musst?
> Er redet natürlich von den Fragezeichen auf der Karte, welche interessante Orte makieren.



Überhaupt keine, soweit ich mich erinnere. Ich habe die meisten "Hilfen" direkt beim Spielstart ausgeschaltet. 

Vielleicht habe ich aber auch nur ein schlechtes Gedächtnis...


----------



## Shona (14. Juni 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Er hat nach nem Trick gefragt alle ? aufzudecken und das ist der "einzige" Trick den es diesbezüglich gibt.



Jein, an den Anschlagbrettern hängen immer so kleine Zettelschen und ab und zu sind da neue dabei die, die "?" dann freischalten oder wenn er sie selbst noch suchen will sollte im die Maps helfen wo er danach suchen muss xD

White Orchard: Witcher 3 Interactive Map - White Orchard
Velen & Novigrad: Witcher 3 Interactive Map - Velen & Novigrad
 Skellige: Witcher 3 Interactive Map - Skellige

Skellige finde ich da am schlimmsten, da ist man Tage lange nur beschäftigt mit dem Boot durch die Meere zu schippern 

PS: Die Maps kann man auch super nutzen um schon fertiges abzuhaken 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Überhaupt keine, soweit ich mich erinnere. Ich  habe die meisten "Hilfen" direkt beim Spielstart ausgeschaltet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die kannste nur in der Map auschalten wenn du den Filter aktivierst  Somit musst du beim ersten betrachten der Map ein paar gesehen haben^^


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> PS: Die Maps kann man auch super nutzen um schon fertiges abzuhaken


Ist doch unötig. "Fertige" POIs werden automatisch grau auf der Karte, alle anderen bleiben weiß. 


Und ich habe fast alle Filter direkt bei Spielstart deaktiviert in den Settings.


----------



## Shona (14. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Und ich habe fast alle Filter direkt bei Spielstart deaktiviert in den Settings.


O.o Ich kann bei mir in den Optionen keine Filter ausstellen nur auf der Map oder beim Schmied/Rüstungsbauer. Wo soll den das in den Optionen sein unter welcher Kategorie


----------



## Aldrearic (14. Juni 2015)

Bug? Ich kann keine Zeichen mehr nutzen. Hab schon neu geladen, funktioniert aber nach schon während des Kampfes nicht mehr. Auch später kann ich immer noch keine Zeichen verwenden. Die Meldung. ''Diese Aktion ist während des Kampfes nicht erlaubt'' erscheint jedes mal.
Bin am Mainstory absolvieren und schon weit fortgeschritten. Vorher war es normal.


Spoiler



Im Kampf gegen Imlerith und seit dem nicht mehr.


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Juni 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Bug? Ich kann keine Zeichen mehr nutzen. Hab schon neu geladen, funktioniert aber nach schon während des Kampfes nicht mehr. Auch später kann ich immer noch keine Zeichen verwenden. Die Meldung. ''Diese Aktion ist während des Kampfes nicht erlaubt'' erscheint jedes mal.
> Bin am Mainstory absolvieren und schon weit fortgeschritten. Vorher war es normal.
> 
> 
> ...



Hast du mal gekuckt, ob du nicht ausversehen die Tastenzuweisung geändert hast für die Auslösung von Zeichen? Probiere sie mal eventuell neu zuzuweisen.



Shona schrieb:


> O.o Ich kann bei mir in den Optionen keine Filter ausstellen nur auf der Map oder beim Schmied/Rüstungsbauer. Wo soll den das in den Optionen sein unter welcher Kategorie


Settings -> Video -> HUD configuration -> "Undiscovered POIs on Minimap" ausschalten

Ich denke mal, dass das dafür sorgt, dass bei mir auf der Minimap keinerlei Fragezeichen auftauchen. Für die Ingamemap hab ich natürlich fast alle Kategorien im Spiel selbst deaktiviert, das ist klar.


----------



## Shona (14. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Settings -> Video -> HUD configuration -> "Undiscovered POIs on Minimap" ausschalten
> 
> Ich denke mal, dass das dafür sorgt, dass bei mir auf der Minimap keinerlei Fragezeichen auftauchen. Für die Ingamemap hab ich natürlich fast alle Kategorien im Spiel selbst deaktiviert, das ist klar.


Ach du meinst die Minimap 
Ich rede die ganze Zeit von der großen Map xD weil das in der Minimap hab ich auch alles aus^^
Deswegen passiert es mir häufiger das ich in was reinreite das wo ich lieber abstand halten sollte, so wie heute Mittag da bin ich fröhlich durch einen Walk galoppiert und einem Leshen und ca. 10 Wölfen begegnet. 
Zum Glück war ich nicht zu fuss unterwegs den das LvL vom Leshen war ??


----------



## Aldrearic (14. Juni 2015)

Die Tastaturzuweisung der Taste habe ich nicht geändert, sonst würde diese Meldung ja nicht erscheinen. Bei Kaer Morhen ging es noch, anschliessend aber nicht mehr. Die ganze Woche funktionierten die Zeichen, Heute aber nun nicht mehr? Seltsam, seltsam.

Ist mir auch schon passiert. Neulich 8 oder 9 Nekker, 1 Moderhaut und 3 Ghoule. Da bleibt nicht viel, ausser rennen. Meist kommen mir Rudel mit Wölfe in die Quere. Ab 6 Stück aufwärts haben die immer.


----------



## RavionHD (15. Juni 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Debug Console > ShowKnownPins(1) = display all "?" on the map



Danke, funktioniert aber nicht, soll ich es genau so eingebe:

ShowKnownPins(1) = display all "?" on the map

Hat nicht geklappt so.

Edit:

Hallo,
ok hat geklappt, aber was ich genau wissen will ist was ich machen muss damit diese alle aufgedeckt werden, also keine Fragezeichen mehr dahinter stehen.


----------



## Shona (15. Juni 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Danke, funktioniert aber nicht, soll ich es genau so eingebe:
> 
> ShowKnownPins(1) = display all "?" on the map
> 
> ...


Hingehen/Reiten/Schippern je nachdem wo es sich befindet, den einen Command dafür gibt es nicht falls du das erwartet hast


----------



## RavionHD (15. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Hingehen/Reiten/Schippern je nachdem wo es sich befindet, den einen Command dafür gibt es nicht falls du das erwartet hast



Doch gibt es, nennt sich ShowPins(1).


----------



## Shona (15. Juni 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Doch gibt es, nennt sich ShowPins(1).


Ok dachte der zeigt dann nur noch die "!" an

aber da du dir das spiel schon mit cheaten versaust hier noch ein paar.. 

ShowAllFT(true) - Unlocks All Fast Travel Locations*
AllowFT(true) - Fast Travel From Anywhere*
UnlockAllAchievements - "Earn" All Game Achievements


----------



## RavionHD (15. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Ok dachte der zeigt dann nur noch die "!" an
> 
> aber da du dir das spiel schon mit cheaten versaust hier noch ein paar..
> 
> ...



Wieso versauen?

Ich hab schon einmal alles beim ersten Durchspielen durchgerast und erledigt, beim zweiten mal will ich das nicht wieder tun, gerade in Skellige habe ich keinen Bock mit dem Boot unfassbar lange herumzufahren.

Einmal habe ich das alles getan, beim zweiten mal mache ich es mir leichter.


----------



## Shona (15. Juni 2015)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Ich hab schon einmal alles beim ersten Durchspielen durchgerast und erledigt,



In 102h und das soll dir wer glauben?
Hab auch noch keine News gesehen das dir CDPR den Preis gegeben hat dafür das du das Spiel in unter 200h komplett geschafft hast. 

Ich bin jetzt im dritten Durchgang bei ca.  30h und hab nichtmal 30% von Velen &  Novigrad und bei der Hauptquest bin ich bei der Mission vom Baron.


----------



## Aldrearic (15. Juni 2015)

In 102 h das Spiel zu 100% durch? Bin im 2ten Durchgang bei vielleicht 60-70% und habe schon über 100 Stunden. Reiten und zu Fuss nur dort, wo ich nicht schon war, öfters auch die Schnell Reise. Die meiste Zeit geht durchs herumreiten und laufen verloren.
Bin auf Skellige die Welt am erkunden. Beim ersten mal habe ich auch mit dem Boot lange die Meere abgefahren, ein zweites mal mache ich das nicht. Gefunden hatte ich auch da nicht alles.

Was CDP mit dem vergessenen Schwert der Vrans gemacht hat, macht mich fast wütend.


----------



## Shona (15. Juni 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Was CDP mit dem vergessenen Schwert der Vrans gemacht hat, macht mich fast wütend. [emoji317]



Bezüglich des Schwertes:
Angeich ist das level dynamisch bzw.  passt sich an das level des spielers an. 

Ich hab da ehrlich gesagt in 3 Durchläufen nichts von bemerkt.  Erst gestern mit Levek 11 ne gruppe banditen mit level 7 vermöbelt und der waffen hatt die level 3-6


Achja und er hat es nicht auf 100% aber angeblich alle "?" aufgedeckt + gemacht und das wäre unmöglich in nur 100h zu schaffen

Nur mal zum vergleich wie lange andere derzeit gespielt haben und wo sie gerade sind https://steamcommunity.com/app/292030/discussions/0/594820656451622041/


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (15. Juni 2015)

Aber der mit angeblich 500h macht auch Witze ... "14. Juni um 5:41 Uhr 500 hours in and still haven't left White Orchard.. I just love afk'ing and watching the wind in the tree."

Habe selbst ... 167 Stunden noch nicht alle ? werde ich wohl auch nicht mehr machen nur wenn ich Geld brauche ... Level 34 und im moment zurück auf Skellige ... keine wichtigen Nebenaufträge mehr offen außer einmal Boxen und die Quint Karten aber viele können da eigenlich nicht mehr fehlen sowie eine gescheiterte Quest bei der ich einfach nicht mehr weiter kommen kann. Bin jetzt bei der Hauptquest der Sonnenstein viel kommt dannach wohl nicht mehr.

War meistens zu Fuß unterwegs da sich vom Pferd so schlecht Kräuter sammeln lassen und anderes was man so mitnehmen kann.

Habe mittlerweile um wieder mehr mitnehmen zu können die Greifen und Katzen Meistersets verkauft falls ich noch bis 37 komme oder gar 39 werde ich wohl auch noch das Bärenset verkaufen denn spätestens dann gibts bessere Ausrüstung zum auch jetzt schon aber dann kann ich auch bessere wieder Kraften.


----------



## Shona (15. Juni 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Aber der mit angeblich 500h macht auch Witze ... "14. Juni um 5:41 Uhr 500 hours in and still haven't left White Orchard.. I just love afk'ing and watching the wind in the tree."


Wenn er nur afk ist und in seinem profil 500h stehen dann soll er doch weiterhin afk rumstehen


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Ich hab da ehrlich gesagt in 3 Durchläufen nichts von bemerkt.  Erst gestern mit Levek 11 ne gruppe banditen mit level 7 vermöbelt und der waffen hatt die level 3-6



Ich hatte es ja vor nicht zu langer Zeit schon mal erklärt, aber für dich gerne nochmal:
Waffen skalieren nicht 1:1 mit dem Level mit. Wen du Level 13 bist und eine einen Hexerauftrag für Level 10 machst kann es trotzdem sein das die dort gefundene Reliktwaffe nur Level 10 hat und nicht wie  du level 13. Spätestens wenn du aber den Hexerauftrag für Level 10 mit Level 30 machst wirst du sehen das die gefundene Waffe sich deinem Level angepasst hat und nicht mehr Stufe 10 ist, sondern meinetwegen Stufe 25, oder 27.

Gleiches gilt auch für Waffen von Banditen. Haust du einen Banditen mit Level 6 um, der Level 6 ist, so wird der vermutlich eine Waffe tragen die irgendwas zwischen Level 1-6 hat. Haust du den gleichen Banditen, welcher Level 6 hat mit Level 40 um wird die von ihm verwendete Waffe, obwohl er Level 6 ist, ca. lvl 40 rum sein.

Also ja, Ausrüstung levelt mit, das mag einem auf niedrigen Stufen nicht wirklich auffallen, da es am Anfang eine Weile dauert bis man bei Level 20-30 ist und somit die Progression nicht so stark auffällt. Aber spätestens wen man es halt über eine größere Levelspanne betachtet fällt es deutlich auf.
Und falls du es immer noch nicht glauben willst dann nimm einfach die Debug-Konsole und setze dir deinen Level auf 70 und loote dann in Velen mal ein paar niedrigstufige Gegener, Schatztruhen und Hexeraufträge, spätestens dann sollte es selbst dir auffallen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Juni 2015)

Hotfix 1.06 ist draußen, soll u.a. den Alchemy crafting bug beseitigen.



> Hotfix 1.06 on the way (changelog inside)
> 
> Right after the weekend we are planning to release a hotfix for PC  (1.06). It will address the most reported issues by the community.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shona (15. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich hatte es ja vor nicht zu langer Zeit schon mal erklärt, aber für dich gerne nochmal:
> Waffen skalieren nicht 1:1 mit dem Level mit. Wen du Level 13 bist und eine einen Hexerauftrag für Level 10 machst kann es trotzdem sein das die dort gefundene Reliktwaffe nur Level 10 hat und nicht wie  du level 13. Spätestens wenn du aber den Hexerauftrag für Level 10 mit Level 30 machst wirst du sehen das die gefundene Waffe sich deinem Level angepasst hat und nicht mehr Stufe 10 ist, sondern meinetwegen Stufe 25, oder 27.
> 
> Gleiches gilt auch für Waffen von Banditen. Haust du einen Banditen mit Level 6 um, der Level 6 ist, so wird der vermutlich eine Waffe tragen die irgendwas zwischen Level 1-6 hat. Haust du den gleichen Banditen, welcher Level 6 hat mit Level 40 um wird die von ihm verwendete Waffe, obwohl er Level 6 ist, ca. lvl 40 rum sein.
> ...


Was versteht man an dem Wort "Dynamisch"  nicht?

Mal davon abgesehen kannste dir das "orientiert sich Spieler level"  geblubber so langsam sparen das passt vorne und hinten nicht. habe och dor aber schonmal geschrieben

Spielerlevel: 11/12
Waffenlevel: 3

Richtig gute Orientierung,  muss ich sagen....


----------



## orca113 (15. Juni 2015)

Habe jetzt am Samstag den Anfang des Spiels gespielt und die ersten Kämpfe bestritten. Nun für mich waren die ersten Kämpfe schon fordernd wenn es nicht grad ein paar schlappe Wölfe waren.


----------



## RavionHD (15. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> In 102h und das soll dir wer glauben?
> Hab auch noch keine News gesehen das dir CDPR den Preis gegeben hat dafür das du das Spiel in unter 200h komplett geschafft hast.
> 
> Ich bin jetzt im dritten Durchgang bei ca.  30h und hab nichtmal 30% von Velen &  Novigrad und bei der Hauptquest bin ich bei der Mission vom Baron.



Ich habe nicht alles gesammelt, aber alles aufgedeckt und fast alles gemacht, ich habe keine Fragezeichen mehr auf der Map gehabt, also wieso soll ich wieder die ganze Map durchreiten um die Fragezeichen aufzudecken wenn ich das sowieso schonmal gemacht habe?

Gerade in Skellige war es nervig alles aufzudecken obwohl es zu 90% nur Schatztruhen im Wasser waren.

Sammelaufgaben sind für mich keine Nebenquests.


----------



## MfDoom (15. Juni 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Habe jetzt am Samstag den Anfang des Spiels gespielt und die ersten Kämpfe bestritten. Nun für mich waren die ersten Kämpfe schon fordernd wenn es nicht grad ein paar schlappe Wölfe waren.



Steck drei Skillpunkte in die schnellen Schläge und du metzelst eigentlich recht gemütlich durch die Gegend.


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Juni 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Steck drei Skillpunkte in die schnellen Schläge und du metzelst eigentlich recht gemütlich durch die Gegend.



Nicht wirklich. Das bisschen mehr Schaden ersetzt die richtige Anwendung von Ausweichen, Blocken und Zeichen nicht. (Höchstens vielleicht auf den niedrigen Schwierigkeitsgraden, aber selbst da bezweifle ich das.)


----------



## MfDoom (15. Juni 2015)

zusammen mit der Ausweichrolle reicht das bis jetzt zumindest für alles, auf Schwierigkeitsgrad schwer. Man darf sich halt nicht treffen lassen und zwischendurch haut man Zeichen raus. Aber man bekommt ja auch mehr Übung mit dem kämpfen und er ist ganz am Anfang, ich wollte ihm nur einen Tip geben


----------



## BabaYaga (15. Juni 2015)

Oh ja endlich der Crafting Fix dabei beim 1.06.
Sehr gut, kann ich ja endlich weiterzoggen 

[Update]

Ach kommt der Mist funktioniert ja immer noch nicht. Zumindest was Runen und Glyphen angeht.
Werd mal direkt bei denen ins Forum posten, kann's ja ned sein...


----------



## Aldrearic (15. Juni 2015)

Geht es immer noch nicht? Dann bleibe ich weiterhin bei 1.02 und lebe mit den paar Abstürzen an bestimmten Quests und hier und da Grafikfehler. Sonst läuft es gut. Hab gehofft, mal updaten zu können nach dem man öfters über Probleme gelesen hat. Also weiter abwarten.


----------



## PcGamer512 (15. Juni 2015)

Ich muss sagen, auch wenn GOG an sich echt klasse ist, ist es doch gleichzeitig der größte scheiß.

Ich warte seit 1 Woche auf eine Antwort vom Support, weil irgendjemand meinen acc gehackt hat.
Ich kommen ichtmehr rein das Avatar ist nun anders und eine Sicerheitsfunktion wie eine Frage mit Antwort hatte diese Seite ja nicht.
Klasse das ein Arschloch so einfach die EMail Adresse verstellen kann.


----------



## Aldrearic (15. Juni 2015)

Hoffentlich passiert dies nicht noch anderen. Ist auch nicht ide Feine Art vom Support nicht zu reagieren.

Wieder ein Bug ganz am Anfang mit der Greifne Quest. Ich hab den Donnertrank als Rezept nicht und kann hn auch nicht herstellen. Also bleibt das Spiel da hängen  warum auch immer. Mit Console dies hinzufügen geht nicht, es erscheint nicht in der Rezeptliste für Tränke. Findet man den irgendwo im Anfangsgebiet?


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Juni 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Hoffentlich passiert dies nicht noch anderen. Ist auch nicht ide Feine Art vom Support nicht zu reagieren.
> 
> Wieder ein Bug ganz am Anfang mit der Greifne Quest. Ich hab den Donnertrank als Rezept nicht und kann hn auch nicht herstellen. Also bleibt das Spiel da hängen  warum auch immer. Mit Console dies hinzufügen geht nicht, es erscheint nicht in der Rezeptliste für Tränke. Findet man den irgendwo im Anfangsgebiet?


Wenn ich mich nicht ganz irre, bekommt man von Vesemir entweder das Rezept oder den Trank.


----------



## Aldrearic (15. Juni 2015)

Eigentlich schon, das ist es ja. Ich erhalte es nicht. 

Edit: Habe mit der Konsole Nachgeholfen und es vorher per Konsole entfernt, obwohl ich es nicht hatte. Danach habe ich es von Vesemir erhalten. Problem gelöst. Nach 10 Abstürzen geschafft, dass ich weiterspielen kann  Wieso müssen Bugs so kompliziert sein.


----------



## chillinmitch (16. Juni 2015)

Gestern auch beim Quest ,,Fools Gold'' einen Bug gehabt - das Schwein in der Höhle war nicht dort wo es laut Anzeige sein sollte, wurde einfach nicht getriggert.
Habe lange gesucht und schon an mir selbst gezweifelt, aber wo nichts ist da kann mann auch nichts finden, mehrere frühere  Savegames  probiert, aber immer wieder das selbe. Geholfen hat nur ein weiter zurückliegender Auto-Save, da hat es dann irgendwann geklappt. Patch ist 1.06


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Juni 2015)

Neuer DLC diese Woche: Scavenger Hunt - Wolf School Gear! Jippie 
Außerdem alternate look for Triss, gähn.


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Juni 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Neuer DLC diese Woche: Scavenger Hunt - Wolf School Gear! Jippie
> Außerdem alternate look for Triss, gähn.



Ich könnte kotzen.

Wolf School Gear wurde eindeutig aus dem Hauptspiel herausgeschnitten und das hat sich auch genau so angefühlt. Jetzt brauche ich es auch nicht mehr.

Idiosten...


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Juni 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Neuer DLC diese Woche: Scavenger Hunt - Wolf School Gear! Jippie
> Außerdem alternate look for Triss, gähn.



Hoffen wir mal nur das es dafür auch ein paar mehr brauchbare Pläne gibt so das man es genauso lange benutzen kann wie die anderen 3 Sets, aber irgendwie habe ich daran Zweifel...


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich könnte kotzen.
> 
> Wolf School Gear wurde eindeutig aus dem Hauptspiel herausgeschnitten und das hat sich auch genau so angefühlt. Jetzt brauche ich es auch nicht mehr.
> 
> Idiosten...



Hehe, ultralahmer Spielfortschritt ftw!


----------



## JimSim3 (16. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich könnte kotzen.
> 
> Wolf School Gear wurde eindeutig aus dem Hauptspiel herausgeschnitten und das hat sich auch genau so angefühlt. Jetzt brauche ich es auch nicht mehr.
> 
> Idiosten...



Bin ich gerade froh, das ich nur die ersten 2 Tage nach Release spielen konnte, und damit gerade mal aus dem Prolog-Gebiet raus bin... Hab ich mich geärgert das ich die letzten Wochen soviel arbeiten musste, das an Spielen nicht zu denken war. Aber das scheint sich aus mehreren Gründen gelohnt zu haben.


----------



## Aldrearic (16. Juni 2015)

Dann wenigstens mit brauchbaren Werten. Ich trage öfters das Medallion der CE mit mir herum. Jetzt fehlt noch eine Rüstung


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Juni 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Hehe, ultralahmer Spielfortschritt ftw!



Ist schon verrückt. Mit dieser DLC-Politik werden gerade die größten Fans, die "Ultras" wenn man so will, die teilweise sogar extra Urlaub für so ein Spiel nehmen, abgestraft. Alle langsamen Zocker bzw. Leute, die erst später zum Spiel stoßen, kriegen hingegen eine vollständige Version. Naja, Hauptsache das Marketing stimmt... 

Ich vermisse echt das "alte" CDPR. Irgendwie erinnert mich die ganze Geschichte an die Entwicklung von Bioware, zumindest im Ansatz...


----------



## Aldrearic (16. Juni 2015)

Irgendwie schon, wenigstens ist das Kleinzeug kostenlos, Bioware würde alles für 5 Euro 95 verscherbeln. Für die grossen DLCs zahle ich.
Wäre schön, wenn man ein wenig mehr Hintergrund Story erfahren würde zum Nacherleben. Z.B.  Die temerische Armee gegen Nilfgaard.
CDPR macht es schon anders, als Bioware usw. Nur schade, dass sie die Wolfsschulen Items wirklich aus dem Hauptspiel geschnitten haben, hätten sie auch gleich ins Hauptspiel packen können.


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Juni 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Irgendwie schon, wenigstens ist das Kleinzeug kostenlos, Bioware würde alles für 5 Euro 95 verscherbeln. Für die grossen DLCs zahle ich.
> Wäre schön, wenn man ein wenig mehr Hintergrund Story erfahren würde zum Nacherleben. Z.B.  Die temerische Armee gegen Nilfgaard.
> CDPR macht es schon anders, als Bioware usw. Nur schade, dass sie die Wolfsschulen Items wirklich aus dem Hauptspiel geschnitten haben, hätten sie auch gleich ins Hauptspiel packen können.



Noch machen sie es anders, aber es geht eben immer mehr in die Richtung. Mehr Mainstream, mehr Marketing, mehr Konsolenanbiederung, ...

Ich hoffe ja, dass es nicht so wie bei Bioware läuft, deren bestes Spiel 14 Jahre zurück liegt. Die dunkle Seite der Macht ist eben verlockend.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Noch machen sie es anders, aber es geht eben immer mehr in die Richtung. Mehr Mainstream, mehr Marketing, mehr Konsolenanbiederung, ...
> 
> Ich hoffe ja, dass es nicht so wie bei Bioware läuft, deren bestes Spiel 14 Jahre zurück liegt. Die dunkle Seite der Macht ist eben verlockend.



Und selbst da weiß man nicht ob Baldurs Gate das geworden wäre was es ist wen Black Isle damals nicht die Aufsicht geführt hätte.


----------



## Kinguin (16. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja, dass es nicht so wie bei Bioware läuft, deren bestes Spiel 14 Jahre zurück liegt. Die dunkle Seite der Macht ist eben verlockend.



Das heutige Bioware hat mit dem damaligen Bioware nicht mehr viel gemeinsam, da sind auch genug Leute abgesprungen, die sich nun kleineren Projekten widmen oder eben einfach raus aus dem Gaminggeschäft sind.
Auch steht man halt jetzt unter EA,man hat schon bei DA:O gemerkt, dass man einen anderen Weg gehen will, was an sich auch nichts Schlechtes ist, auch wenn Origins für viele trotzdem ein sehr gutes Spiel war bzw immer noch der beste DA Teil ist.


----------



## Hptm_Krupp (16. Juni 2015)

Hier ist aber auch wieder Heulen auf ganz hohem Niveau angesagt 

Ich für meinen Teil bin sehr zufrieden, auch wenn das Spiel ab Level 10 viel zu leicht ist. Ich hab so viele Nebenquests auf Eis gelegt und hole mir für die Hexeraufträge nicht die Belohnungen ab um möglichst langsam zu leveln. Da könnte gern noch etwas nachgestellt werden. Gern auch ohne Schnellreise auf 5/5 und ein paar anderer Steinchen. Wenn man sich mit der Mechanik der Tränke und den ganzen anderen Sachen beschäftigt wird es total einfach. Lediglich die Geister haben mir (Hanna und der Leuchtturm) echt zu schaffen gemacht. Die KI ist noch etwas zu dämlich, warum kein Randomverhalten? 

DerGegner spult bis er stirbt Schema F ab... so ein kleiner Wolf dürfte doch gern Hackengas geben wenn ich seine Kumpel in der Luft zerreiße. So schwer kann das nicht zu programmieren sein, paar Faktoren ne Schleife, fertig. 

Aber um nicht nur zu "heulen": 
Selten so mitgegangen wie beim Saufgelage oder als Gerald die Tür geöffnet hat. und das obwohl paar Idioten gespoilert hatten.


----------



## Hptm_Krupp (16. Juni 2015)

Ich bin nicht mal bei der Hälfte aller Aufgaben und hadere echt mit mir ob ich schnell durch das Finale durchheizte oder im ersten Durchgang dennoch alles mitnehme denn rote Haare sind mir viel sympatischer


----------



## Roundy (16. Juni 2015)

also leute keine ahnung ob ich mich grad sau dumm anstelle, aber wo bekomm ich die neuen gratis DLC´s her?
Die ersten 4 hab ich schon, aber unter "Extras herunterladen" find ich die neuen alle nichtmehr?
Gruß


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Juni 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> also leute keine ahnung ob ich mich grad sau dumm anstelle, aber wo bekomm ich die neuen gratis DLC´s her?
> Die ersten 4 hab ich schon, aber unter "Extras herunterladen" find ich die neuen alle nichtmehr?
> Gruß


Welche Version hast du denn? Bei Steam wird alles automatisch installiert.


----------



## Roundy (16. Juni 2015)

die cd im schrank und gog aufm rechner..
Gruß


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Juni 2015)

Roundy schrieb:


> die cd im schrank und gog aufm rechner..
> Gruß



Wenn der Galaxy client es nicht tut, dann lad dir einfach die installer von der gog-Homepage runter. In deiner Bibliothek einfach TW3 anklicken, da sollte alles aufgelistet werden.


----------



## Roundy (16. Juni 2015)

also find das zeug da auch nicht..mhmm.. muss morgen nochmal gucken vllt überseh ichs auch grad einfach nur aber gut 
Gruß


----------



## Aldrearic (16. Juni 2015)

Kann man die DLCs auch herunterladen und installieren, wenn man kein GOG Account hat?
Bei Steam will ich es nicht verknüpfen und bei GOG noch weniger. Sicherheit ist bei GOG hoch?


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Juni 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Kann man die DLCs auch herunterladen und installieren, wenn man kein GOG Account hat?
> Bei Steam will ich es nicht verknüpfen und bei GOG noch weniger. Sicherheit ist bei GOG hoch?



Nope, geht nur über GOG oder Steam soweit ich weiß.


----------



## Aldrearic (16. Juni 2015)

Ok dann kaufe ich mir einen billigen Key und verwende den. Meinen verwende ich nicht. Muss ich den aktuellsten Patch haben für die DLCs? Oder ist das Spiel lauffähig unter 1.06?


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Juni 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Ok dann kaufe ich mir einen billigen Key und verwende den. Meinen verwende ich nicht. Muss ich den aktuellsten Patch haben für die DLCs? Oder ist das Spiel lauffähig unter 1.06?



Hast ne PN.


----------



## PcGamer512 (17. Juni 2015)

So 2 Tage sind wieder vergangen und es kam immernoch keinerlei Antwort.
Habe vor 2 Tagen auch eine andere MAil adresse angeschrieben, da kam nur ob ich englisch könnte sonst müsste ich nochmal 5 Tage warten bis der deutsche support übernimmt... wtf??
Ich hab denen geschrieben englisch geht auch und seitdem auch dort funktstille.
Ich fühl mich grad echt total verarscht,. zumal der Typ der den Acc gehackt hat einfach weiterspielen kann.


----------



## Shona (17. Juni 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Ok dann kaufe ich mir einen billigen Key und verwende den. Meinen verwende ich nicht. Muss ich den aktuellsten Patch haben für die DLCs? Oder ist das Spiel lauffähig unter 1.06?


Du kannst seinen Retail Key so oder so nicht in Steam eingeben 

Im übrigen werden auch bei steam keine DLC installiert,  muss sie jedes mal manuell meinem acc hinzufügen


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Juni 2015)

DLC 9 & 10, alternatives Outfit für Triss und neue Quest Schatzsuche: Ausrüstung der Wolfschule, sind verfügbar und können heruntergeladen werden.


----------



## Bu11et (17. Juni 2015)

Hat schon wer von euch den großen Baum in Veelen besucht? Irgendwie finde ich kein Weg dort hin. Da ist auch ein unerforschtes Gebiet in der nähe .


----------



## TammerID (17. Juni 2015)

Gibt es schon Informationen zu der Rüstung der Wolfschule?
Keine Lust mit einer schweren Rüstung rumzulaufen oder einer Rüstung die keine interessanten Boni bringt.


----------



## trigger831 (17. Juni 2015)

TammerID schrieb:


> Gibt es schon Informationen zu der Rüstung der Wolfschule?
> Keine Lust mit einer schweren Rüstung rumzulaufen oder einer Rüstung die keine interessanten Boni bringt.



Hab ick mir vor 5 min. angeschaut: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vs1MKqikaGE sowie https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wh3_fJQFMOI

Ist halt medium Armor; Stats sind ok.


----------



## TammerID (17. Juni 2015)

Ja danke, nur leider lässt sich das auf der Arbeit nicht anschauen


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Juni 2015)

Bu11et schrieb:


> Hat schon wer von euch den großen Baum in Veelen besucht? Irgendwie finde ich kein Weg dort hin. Da ist auch ein unerforschtes Gebiet in der nähe .



Da kommt man im Rahmen der Hauptquest hin, auch zum Fragezeichen. Außerhalb der Hauptquest kommst du da nicht hin, weil das Tor wo man durch muss zu ist.


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Juni 2015)

Hm, die Wolfrüstung sieht gar nicht mal so toll aus. 
Kann man die auch upgraden?


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Juni 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Hm, die Wolfrüstung sieht gar nicht mal so toll aus.
> Kann man die auch upgraden?



Hast du dir das 2te Video angeschaut, finde schon das die schick aussieht, mmn. sogar besser als die Rüstungen der anderen 3 Schulen.
Wobei mich mal interessieren würde ob der Perk für mittlere Rüstungen (Kampfstil der Greifenschule) auch bei der Rüstung des Wolfes funktioniert.
Das 2te Video dürfte auch deine Frage beantworten ob man die aufwerten kann, da da mastercraft steht.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (17. Juni 2015)

Also bei Steam kann ich die beiden neuen Kostenlosen DLC von dieser Woche noch nicht finden.

Meister Rüstung Level 34 das ist gut aber sehr viel Zeit nutzt man die Rüstung ja dann nicht mehr ein viel höheres Level kann man ja nicht mehr erreichen vor Spielende ? Frage mich wie man die zum Teil zu krafteten Rüstungen mit über Level 40 nutzen soll wohl erst in den 2. nicht kostenlosen Erweiterungen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hast du dir das 2te Video angeschaut, finde schon das die schick aussieht, mmn. sogar besser als die Rüstungen der anderen 3 Schulen.
> Wobei mich mal interessieren würde ob der Perk für mittlere Rüstungen (Kampfstil der Greifenschule) auch bei der Rüstung des Wolfes funktioniert.
> Das 2te Video dürfte auch deine Frage beantworten ob man die aufwerten kann, da da mastercraft steht.



Ach, ich dachte das zweite Video handelt von Triss ^^

Doch, das ist ganz nett


----------



## Shona (17. Juni 2015)

Bu11et schrieb:


> Hat schon wer von euch den großen Baum in Veelen besucht? Irgendwie finde ich kein Weg dort hin. Da ist auch ein unerforschtes Gebiet in der nähe .


Meinst du den am Ende der Karte unter in der Mitte?


----------



## Aldrearic (17. Juni 2015)

Kann ja nur dieser Baum sein. Schnellreise Markierung Kahler Berg am Hafen unten am See. (wie CDP auf gewisse Namen kommt im Game ist mir schleierhaft, gerade die Deutsche Übersetzung.  )  Da kannst du nicht hin, erst viel später im Verlauf der Hauptquest. Man kommt durch einen Trick über die Grenze, fällt dann aber nach ein paar Metern aus der Map.  
Durch denselben Trick kommt man auch ins Nilfgaarder Lager rechts unten in Velen, fällt dann aber genau so aus der Map nach unten.


----------



## orca113 (17. Juni 2015)

Wow, mir gefällt das Game richtig gut. Habe gerade erst meine ersten beiden Quests gelöst aber es macht super viel Spass in dieser atmosphärischen Spielwelt umherzulaufen!


----------



## Shona (17. Juni 2015)

Auf Steam gibt es die DLC's nocht nicht oder bin ich blind?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (17. Juni 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Also bei Steam kann ich die beiden neuen Kostenlosen DLC von dieser Woche noch nicht finden.
> 
> XXX.


 Nein bist nicht blind oder wir sind es beide



Shona schrieb:


> Auf Steam gibt es die DLC's nocht nicht oder bin ich blind?


----------



## Scholdarr (17. Juni 2015)

Die DLCs sind gerade eben erst erschienen, vor 10 Minuten.


----------



## Shona (17. Juni 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Nein bist nicht blind oder wir sind es beide


OK, gar nicht gesehen das du das schon geschrieben hast^^

Aber Steam Community Witcher 3 Forum FTW ^^

Einfach in den Browser hauen und dann "Download" drücken

steam://install/378640
steam://install/378641



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Die DLCs sind gerade eben erst erschienen, vor 10 Minuten.


Werden mir aber im Steam Store nicht angezeigt


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Die DLCs sind gerade eben erst erschienen, vor 10 Minuten.



Noch ein Grund warum GoG in dem Fall besser ist, da sind sie schon einen halben Tag verfügbar.


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Die DLCs sind gerade eben erst erschienen, vor 10 Minuten.





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Noch ein Grund warum GoG in dem Fall besser ist, da sind sie schon einen halben Tag verfügbar.



Wollte ich auch grade anmerken, bei GoG schon seit dem späten Vormittag.


----------



## Shona (17. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Noch ein Grund warum GoG in dem Fall besser ist, da sind sie schon einen halben Tag verfügbar.


Hat aber nichts mit Steam oder Valve zu tun sondern CDPR!
Die können es jederzeit bei Steam raushauen und mit so Aktionen machen sie sich keine Freunde, das wird sonst noch nen mega shit storm geben


----------



## JimSim3 (17. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Hat aber nichts mit Steam oder Valve zu tun sondern CDPR!
> Die können es jederzeit bei Steam raushauen und mit so Aktionen machen sie sich keine Freunde, das wird sonst noch nen mega shit storm geben



Weil man nen halben Tag länger warten muss nen shit storm? Welche traurige Gestalten regen sich über sowas auf? Bei nem Spielrelease kann ich das ja halbwegs nachvollziehen (wobei... auch nicht wirklich...) aber bei nem popeligen DLC für nen SP Spiel? Ernsthaft?


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Juni 2015)

Hättest mal das Forum bei GoG erleben sollen, als die Patches für Pillars of Eternity einen Tag später bei GoG als bei Steam waren...


----------



## Shona (17. Juni 2015)

JimSim3 schrieb:


> Weil man nen halben Tag länger warten muss nen shit storm? Welche traurige Gestalten regen sich über sowas auf? Bei nem Spielrelease kann ich das ja halbwegs nachvollziehen (wobei... auch nicht wirklich...) aber bei nem popeligen DLC für nen SP Spiel? Ernsthaft?


Traurig ist der, der solche Sprüche klopft 

Es geht nicht nur darum das es ein DLC ist sondern das sie solche Aktionen fahren und es nicht überall gleich releasen.
Sind zwar nur die kleinen DLC's wenn sie das bei den großen machen werden sie Shitstorm ernten den dafür bezahlen die Leute.



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Hättest mal das Forum bei GoG erleben sollen, als  die Patches für Pillars of Eternity einen Tag später bei GoG als bei  Steam waren...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Genau das meine ich, es geht nicht nur um DLC's, Patches oder ein komplettes Spiel sondern darum das man so eine Schiene fährt.


Wie böse das gehen kann sah man 6 Monate bei dem Spiel Scribblenauts Unlimited, welches Nintendo in Europa erst nen halben Jahr später released haben als in den US wegen dem Release der Wii U. Jawohl das Spiel wurde auf dem PC verschoben damit sie die Kurbel für die Wii U andrehen können.


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Juni 2015)

Ich glaube aber kaum, dass es im einen wie im anderen hier erwähnten Fall vorgaben zum Release gab. Ich vermute technische Ursachen. Vermutlich bekommt Steam von CDPR die gleichen .exes, die man bei GoG runterladen kann, und die müssen sie dann erst noch in ihr Dateisystem einpflegen. Oder so.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Traurig ist der, der solche Sprüche klopft
> 
> Es geht nicht nur darum das es ein DLC ist sondern das sie solche Aktionen fahren und es nicht überall gleich releasen.
> Sind zwar nur die kleinen DLC's wenn sie das bei den großen machen werden sie Shitstorm ernten den dafür bezahlen die Leute.



Nein er hat schon recht, es ist einfach nur traurig sich über den Zeitunterschied von ein paar Stunden aufzuregen und nach nem shitstorm zu schreien...
Wäre der DLC 2 Tage, oder 1 Woche später auf Steam released worden, dann hätte man es vieleicht noch nachvollziehen können, das die Leute darüber etwas sauer sind, aber wegen rund 4h Unterschied? 

Regst du dich in einem Restaurant auch auf wen du mit jemanden essen gehst und desen Essen 10 Minuten früher serviert wird als deins?


----------



## Shona (17. Juni 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich glaube aber kaum, dass es im einen wie im anderen hier erwähnten Fall vorgaben zum Release gab. Ich vermute technische Ursachen. Vermutlich bekommt Steam von CDPR die gleichen .exes, die man bei GoG runterladen kann, und die müssen sie dann erst noch in ihr Dateisystem einpflegen. Oder so.


Nope CDPR hat einen Zugang zum Steam Server und muss die Daten selbst hochladen 
Steam ist eine Verkaufsplattform, da macht Valve nichts außer die Server stellen, für alles andere wie Shopseite, Preis, Beschreibung usw. ist der Publisher zuständig^^

Außnahme ist wirklich nur ein Steam Sale und da werden aber die Publisher auch vorher gefragt welches Spiel und wieviel Prozent min + max.


Da ich sie mit steam://install/378640 & steam://install/378641 installieren konnte sind sie aber auch auf Steam nur werden sie nirgens angezeigt



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein er hat schon recht, es ist einfach nur  traurig sich über den Zeitunterschied von ein paar Stunden aufzuregen  und nach nem shitstorm zu schreien...
> Wäre der DLC 2 Tage, oder 1 Woche später auf Steam released worden, dann  hätte man es vieleicht noch nachvollziehen können, das die Leute  darüber etwas sauer sind, aber wegen rund 4h Unterschied?
> 
> Regst du dich in einem Restaurant auch auf wen du mit jemanden essen  gehst und desen Essen 10 Minuten früher serviert wird als deins?


Lesen hilft 
Ich hab geschrieben das es ein Shitstorm geben kann, nicht das ich einen will.....Und wenn du mal im Steam Forum schaust hast du auch schon einen wegen 4h Unterschied und es werden noch mehr wenn sie das nicht fixen, den die DLC's sind da nur nicht sichtbar

1. The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Alternative Look for Triss on Steam
2. The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - New Quest: 'Scavenger Hunt: Wolf School Gear' on Steam


Und ganz ehrlich wenn das in einem guten + teuren Restaurant der Fall wäre, würde ich mich definitiv beschweren 
Hab ich aber in 30 Jahren nicht einmal erlebt das ich 10 Minuten länger warten müsste


----------



## Scholdarr (17. Juni 2015)

Lustig wie ihr euch hier über so eine Nebensächlichkeit ereifert während die Existenz dieser DLCs an sich das wahre Problem ist...


----------



## Fabian1987 (17. Juni 2015)

Gibt es eigendlich neuigkeiten zu den PCGH-Enthusiast-Configs? sind die mit 1.06 kompatibel?


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (17. Juni 2015)

Sehe in der Existens kein Problem nur scheinen sie auch noch verbugt zu sein ... keine Ahnung wie ich da rann komme ohne jedesmal zu tode zu stürzen ...  ok kein Bug man muss Geralt nur richtig zuhören und noch etwas suchen ... [man sollte nebenbei vielleicht nicht eine Serie sehen]

Man hätte mit dem durchspielen vielleicht warten sollen bis alle 16 Kostenlosen DLC erschienen sind ... aber schuld sind nicht die Entwickler sondern die Leute die spiele Ilegal ins Netz stellen und etwas weniger die die diese dann runterladen, Bei diesen DLC Sprechen sie ja von einem Kopierschutz.


----------



## Scholdarr (17. Juni 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Bei diesen DLC Sprechen sie ja von einem Kopierschutz.


Kein Mensch spricht bei diesen DLC von einem Kopierschutz. Das ist maximal deine eigene Interpretation und wurde von CDPR nie so kommuniziert...

Viel wahrscheinlich hingegen ist, dass es eine reine Marketing und PR-Aktion, um die Präsenz in den Medien zu maximieren. Der Spieler bzw. Kundenfreundichkeit muss da hinten anstehen, immer frei nach dem Motto "We are rebels"...


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Kein Mensch spricht bei diesen DLC von einem Kopierschutz. Das ist maximal deine eigene Interpretation und wurde von CDPR nie so kommuniziert...
> 
> Viel wahrscheinlich hingegen ist, dass es eine reine Marketing und PR-Aktion, um die Präsenz in den Medien zu maximieren. Der Spieler bzw. Kundenfreundichkeit muss da hinten anstehen, immer frei nach dem Motto "We are rebels"...



Ach gibs doch zu Scholdarr, du bist nur "angepisst" weil du mit dem Spiel schon durch bist und nicht mehr die Wolfsrüstung nutzen kannst. 
Den ehrlich, mich jucken die DLCs nicht die Bohne, hatte zu keinen Zeitpunkt das Gefühl das ich da was verpasse, Skins, 2 Quests und ne 3 Rüstungen hin, oder her.


----------



## Aldrearic (17. Juni 2015)

Bald ist es soweit, dass bei solche, die einen Shitstorm für sinnloses Zeug entfachen, man einen Krankenwagen rufen muss. Ist wie bei Facebook, wenn das eine Minute down ist, kriegen manche schon fast einen Herzkollaps 
It's done, when it's done.
Ist doch nicht so tragisch, ob der *DLC* jetzt 1-4 Stunden fürher, oder später verfügbar ist. Sollten diejenigen bei Rechnungen auch einen Shitstorm auslösen, wenn diese mal einen Tag zu spät eintreffen. Bei DHL oder Hermes wäre es ja normal. 
Sind wohl dieselben, wenn sie bei Steam das Game nicht, oder nur sehr langsam laden können bei Relase. Ach, es laden ja nicht 1000e gleichzeitig runter, nein jeder ist der einzige.  Denen den Zugang zu den DLCs erstmal ne weile verweigern, wäre eine schlaue Idee.

Ich sichere mal den TW3 ordner und installe Patch 1.06 mal sehen, ob es noch spielbar ist nach dem Update.

@Scholdaar  zu viel Kaffe schadet eben doch (bei manchen).

Edit: Elfische Tracht bei Triss? Gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber sieht gar nicht mal schlecht aus.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (18. Juni 2015)

Könnte die Wolfsrüstung schon auf Meister haben aber finde nicht alle Schatzkarten und somit fehlen noch einige Teile auf Verbessert und Überlegen ... . Gibts da eine Liste wo man die bekommt. Diesen DLC hätten sie mal als einen der 1. bringen sollen. Jetzt noch mal wirklich alle Händler absuchen ist recht nervig.


----------



## Scholdarr (18. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach gibs doch zu Scholdarr, du bist nur "angepisst" weil du mit dem Spiel schon durch bist und nicht mehr die Wolfsrüstung nutzen kannst.
> Den ehrlich, mich jucken die DLCs nicht die Bohne, hatte zu keinen Zeitpunkt das Gefühl das ich da was verpasse, Skins, 2 Quests und ne 3 Rüstungen hin, oder her.



Eiskalt kombiniert... 


Allerdings hatte ich das ein paar Seiten zuvor schon zugegeben. 




SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Könnte die Wolfsrüstung schon auf Meister haben aber finde nicht alle Schatzkarten und somit fehlen noch einige Teile auf Verbessert und Überlegen ... . Gibts da eine Liste wo man die bekommt. Diesen DLC hätten sie mal als einen der 1. bringen sollen. Jetzt noch mal wirklich alle Händler absuchen ist recht nervig.





Spoiler



Velen -> Lindental -> Schmied
Novigrad -> Novigrad Stadt -> Hattori(2 Karten) und am Platz des Hierarchen -> beides Schmiede
Skellige -> Kaer Muire -> Schmied
Skellige -> Kaer Trolde -> Schmied


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (18. Juni 2015)

Danke, bei Velen xxx  habe ich schon mal eine fehlende eben gefunden die 2, event KaerMuire oder eben nicht mehr weil ich da schon zu weit mit der Story bin da ist glaub ich niemand mehr ...

Rüstung und beide Schwerter Überlegen fehlen mir so noch


----------



## Hptm_Krupp (18. Juni 2015)

Sagt mal haben die Dialoge bei euch auch immer so einen Hallefekt als würden die nur in der Gruft reden? klingt irgendwie bescheuert...


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Juni 2015)

Hptm_Krupp schrieb:


> Sagt mal haben die Dialoge bei euch auch immer so einen Hallefekt als würden die nur in der Gruft reden? klingt irgendwie bescheuert...


Ist mmir nich nie aufgefallen, überprüfe mal Einstellungen deiner Soundkarte, ich vergesse oft den EAX Effekt abzustellen.


----------



## Bu11et (18. Juni 2015)

Hptm_Krupp schrieb:


> Sagt mal haben die Dialoge bei euch auch immer so einen Hallefekt als würden die nur in der Gruft reden? klingt irgendwie bescheuert...



War bei mir am Anfang des Spiels der Fall. Wie Gamer bereits erwähnt hat, sollte es an den Einstellungen der Soundkarte liegen. In meinem Fall hat die Umstellung von 5.1 auf 2.0 geholfen.

€dit: Bei der Wolfsrüstung sollte man die Zeichenskills verbessern oder? Ich meine da gabs doch irgendwo eine Fähigkeit, die Adsrenalinpunkte stat Ausdauer für die Zeichen verbreuchte (weiß einer evtl. wo das war, find die grad nciht XD)?


----------



## Aldrearic (18. Juni 2015)

Wolfsschulen Quets Bug Schatzsuche für Schemata


Spoiler



Wie erhalte ich ein Portal Energiekristall? In der Wolfsschulen Quest ist bei mir wohl mal wieder ein Bug. Droppen tut er nicht dort wo er soll.



Edit: Entschuldigung, habe nicht nachgedacht, und den Spoiler vergessen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (18. Juni 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Wolfsschulen Quets Bug Schatzsuche für Schemata
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


glaube nicht das hier Spoiler notwendig ist gehe mal etwas zurück um an die Außenseiter der Mauer zu kommen wo er sein soll... Hatte das auch schon für einen Bug gehalten die stelle

Wenn mir jemand bitte die genauen fundorte der überlegenen Rüstung und beider schwerster geben könnte denn die Karten dazu bekomme ich bei meinem Spielstand wohl nicht mehr


----------



## Aldrearic (18. Juni 2015)

Links geht es zu einem Gerüst, doch da ist nichts.

Ach ich depp 

Edit: Aber bei der weiteren Quest für die Verbesserung werden 2 Teile der Quest nicht als hinzugefügt angezeigt...


----------



## Scholdarr (18. Juni 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> glaube nicht das hier Spoiler notwendig ist gehe mal etwas zurück um an die Außenseiter der Mauer zu kommen wo er sein soll... Hatte das auch schon für einen Bug gehalten die stelle
> 
> Wenn mir jemand bitte die genauen fundorte der überlegenen Rüstung und beider schwerster geben könnte denn die Karten dazu bekomme ich bei meinem Spielstand wohl nicht mehr



The Witcher 3: Ausrüstung der Wolfsschule ? Fundorte der Schemata, benötigte Materialien, Werte und Screenshots ? GIGA
The Witcher 3: Verbessertes Wolf-Rüstungsset ? Fundorte der Schemata, benötigte Materialien, Werte und Screenshots ? GIGA
The Witcher 3: Überlegenes Wolf-Rüstungsset ? Fundorte der Schemata, benötigte Materialien, Werte und Screenshots ? GIGA


----------



## Hptm_Krupp (18. Juni 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ist mmir nich nie aufgefallen, überprüfe mal Einstellungen deiner Soundkarte, ich vergesse oft den EAX Effekt abzustellen.


aber dann dürften doch nicht nur die Dialoge und auch nur die von Witcher Hallefekte haben... hmm bin verwirrt, aber ich schau mal nach


----------



## Gamer090 (18. Juni 2015)

Hptm_Krupp schrieb:


> aber dann dürften doch nicht nur die Dialoge und auch nur die von Witcher Hallefekte haben... hmm bin verwirrt, aber ich schau mal nach


Es hat schon alles einen Hallefekt aber bei den Stimmen fällt sowas einfach stärker auf als beim rest.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (18. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> The Witcher 3: Ausrüstung der Wolfsschule ? Fundorte der Schemata, benötigte Materialien, Werte und Screenshots ? GIGA
> The Witcher 3: Verbessertes Wolf-Rüstungsset ? Fundorte der Schemata, benötigte Materialien, Werte und Screenshots ? GIGA
> The Witcher 3: Überlegenes Wolf-Rüstungsset ? Fundorte der Schemata, benötigte Materialien, Werte und Screenshots ? GIGA



Danke, mal sehen ob das so geht wie ich denke das ich die auch so einsammeln kann wenn ich weiß wo die sind ohne vorher die Karte zu haben an die ich ja nicht mehr rann komme... wohl Spoiler wenn ich weiter schreiben würde. Und es funktioniert habe nun Die Wolfsrüstungsteile alle auf Meister die Schwerter hole ich mir jetzt auch noch aber was mache ich dann ein paar ? noch für Geld nein aber schon das ende bevor ich weiß was noch an Kostenlosen DLC kommt? Mal sehen.

 Meine 1. beiden Viedeos zu Witcher 3 sind nun auch hochgelden Nebelinsel und Kampf um Kaer Morhen.

Als Bilder noch die Wolf-, Bärenmeisterrüstung, sowie meine Lieblingsrüstung in einer Variante auf Rüstungsstufe 200.

Sowie 2 Vergleiche Bären und Wolfsmeisterrüstung ausgerüstet mit 1 Fähigkeiten jeweils für Schwere bzw. Mittlere Rüstungen ... .


----------



## Aldrearic (19. Juni 2015)

Patch 1.06 scheint doch ein Bug zu haben. Ich kann bei Joana/Fergus keine Meisterliche Rüstung mehr fertigen. Allgemein nichts mehr, Beim Level zeigt es bei ihm Geselle an, sonst sind aber alle Schemata nicht craftbar...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (19. Juni 2015)

Spoiler



Er ist ja auch nur geselle sie hingegen Meister.


----------



## Aldrearic (19. Juni 2015)

Spoiler



Ich meinte ja eigentlich auch bei Joana. aber geht nicht bei ihr, auch nach der Quest ''Meisterhafte Rüstung'' nicht


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (19. Juni 2015)

Ok kann nur sagen habe den Bug nicht. Hatte aber einen anderen im Zusammenhang mit dem Boot das mein witcher immer sprang ohne das ich das wollte nur Spielneustart half


----------



## Shona (20. Juni 2015)

OK ich muss jetzt einfach mal fragen ob das ei Bug ist oder absicht. Is mir eigentlich schon beim Release mal kurz aufgefallen dachte aber ich träume das nur.

Man hat ja eigentlich "Horse Stamina" und diese wird weniger wenn man Doopel-Shift drückt, logisch.
Wenn ich jetzt aber auf einem Weg bin und Doppel-Shift drücke ohne eine Richtungstaste, dann aktiviere ich das automatische Reiten, auch logisch, aber die "Horse Stamina" nimmt nicht mehr ab und der Balken verschwinden.

Soll das so sein?
Oder ist das ein Mega-Bug mit riesen Vorteil?


----------



## Aldrearic (20. Juni 2015)

Ich werde es noch gleich testen. Ich sehe da nicht wirklich einen Vorteil. Nur bei den Pferderennen, oder wenn du mal schnell von einer Meute mit Monster fliehen musst 
Und man ist schneller am Ziel.


----------



## Memphys (20. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> OK ich muss jetzt einfach mal fragen ob das ei Bug ist oder absicht. Is mir eigentlich schon beim Release mal kurz aufgefallen dachte aber ich träume das nur.
> 
> Man hat ja eigentlich "Horse Stamina" und diese wird weniger wenn man Doopel-Shift drückt, logisch.
> Wenn ich jetzt aber auf einem Weg bin und Doppel-Shift drücke ohne eine Richtungstaste, dann aktiviere ich das automatische Reiten, auch logisch, aber die "Horse Stamina" nimmt nicht mehr ab und der Balken verschwinden.
> ...



Ist gewollt.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (21. Juni 2015)

So mittlerweile habe ich das Spiel ein mal durch und bin mit meinem Ende sehr zu Frieden ...dank der PCG weiß ich ja jetzt was es noch so für Möglichkeiten gegeben hätte ... werde demnächst weiteres auf Youtube hochladen. Ein paar ? sind noch offen aber man kann ja auch so noch weiter spielen und mal sehen was die nächsten Patches und addons noch mitbringen .


----------



## Oozy (21. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> [...]
> Soll das so sein?
> Oder ist das ein Mega-Bug mit riesen Vorteil?


Ist bei mir genau auch so, mMn etwas komisch, dass das so gelöst wurde. Dass sich die Ausdauer auf einem Weg weniger schnell verringert als quer durch die Wildnis ist verstehe ich ja, aber dass Plötze kein bisschen müde wird, ist mir etwas unverständlich.


----------



## dero55 (21. Juni 2015)

Ist gewollt, ist die "Taxi"-funktion

funktioniert auch nicht bei Pferderennen


----------



## pablodiscobar (21. Juni 2015)

ich muss mein windows 8.1 neu aufsetzten.. kann ich einfach die savegames sichern  und wieder einfügen ? oder muss ich sonst noch was beachten ? 
ich spiele über gog
ty


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (21. Juni 2015)

denke kannst sie einfach dann zurücksichern bei anderen Games habe ich vorher das Spiel erst mal gestartet und einen Spielstand erstellt /gespeichert und dann erst die Daten zurückgespielt... .


----------



## Aldrearic (21. Juni 2015)

die werden wie bei den anderen Witcher Games in Eigene Dateien gespeichert. Ich kopiere die auch heraus zum sichern.

Gerade die deutsche Synchronstimme von Ellie von The Last of Us gehört. 

Edit: Ich habe mich auch schon gefragt, wie das Lootsystem aufgebaut ist. Ein Geist besiitzt ein Relikt Silberschwert.


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Juni 2015)

Heute hab ich eine der bisher packendsten Questreihen gemacht.


Spoiler



Triss' Nebenquests. Eingeleitet vom Ende von Count Reuven's treasure, wo man Triss als angebliche Gefangene bei den Jägern abliefert. Da wurde mir schon etwas anders, folgerichtig kam es dann auch zum großen Gemetzel, weil ich es nicht ertragen konnte, Triss in die Folterkammer zu schicken. Da ist auch im Spiel eine Grenze für mich erreicht. Danach noch A Matter of Life and Death und Now or never, über die Flucht der Magier und Alchemisten aus Novigrad. Immer nur eine Nasenlänge vor den Hexenjägern, immer Angst vor dem Verrat. Das war atmosphärisch unheimlich gut gemacht, und ich habe ein zwei mal neugeladen um mich doch nochmal etwas anders zu entscheiden, auch wenn es hier immer nur das geringere Übel zu wählen gab.
Saugut. Nach dem ich das Treiben der Hexenjäger gesehen habe, bin ich doch sehr geneigt, Dijkstras Mordanschlag auf Radovid zu unterstützen. Kranker Bastard.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (21. Juni 2015)

spiel weiter wird noch interessant ... 



Spoiler



an manchen Stellen würde ich eher alle umbringen als das angeblich kleinere übel zu wählen habe jedenfalls  Radovid und dannach auch Dijkstras am Ende umbringen müssen


----------



## Aldrearic (21. Juni 2015)

Spoiler



Diese Quest mit Dijkstra und einem Mordanschlag aufg Radovid wollte ich auch machen ,aber ging bis jetzt nie soweit. Vermutlich habe ich etwas falsch gemacht. Dasselbe bei seinem Schatz, aufspüren kann man diesen wohl nicht.
Diese Questreihe war wirklich happig. ich habe sie auch nicht hineingeschickt um sie der Folterzu überlassen. Als ich doch interessiert war, wie die Quest da ablaufen würde... Schlechte Gefühle und Gewissen waren nur das eine, mir tat Triss irgendwie leid. Die Schlacht bei Kaer Morhen und Ciris wiedersehen mit Geralt haben mich im ganzen Spiel am meisten mitgenommen. Da habe flossen Tränen und ich war hinterher erstaunt, wie mich ein Spiel so mitnehmen kann.



Habt ihr den Fehler auch bei gewissen Quests, wo man in einem gelben Umkreis die andersfarbig hinterlegten Gegenstände untersuchen muss? Manchmal wird ein Trigger wird nicht ausgelöst, so dass ich in der Quest steckenbleibe.  Ich hatte das mit Patch 1.02 ab und zu und mit Patch 1.06 ebenso. Oder ich finde einfach nicht alle, damit ich die Quest weiterführen kann.  Ich habe Heute eine 3-Viertel Stunde versucht etwas zu finden, bis mir eingefallen ist, ich könnte ja einen Save vorher laden. 

Ja es wird interessant, nicht nur die Hauptquest.

Heute eine lustige Quest gemacht. Der Betrunkene von Oxenfurt


Spoiler



Geralt einem Katakan auf die Schliche kommen musste. Welcher auf Alkoholikerblut aus ist. Geralts Trinkerspruch war herrlich



Edit: Name der Quest eingesetzt.


----------



## biamaster (21. Juni 2015)

Hab grad eben einen richtig geilen Tribute gefunden, aber bitte nur ansehen wenn ihr das Spiel durchhabt, der ist nämlich voller Spoiler:



Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvxK3sWdLIU


----------



## kero81 (21. Juni 2015)

Find ich richtig Geil das ihr hier so oft Spoiler benutzt!  So kann man hier auch mitlesen ohne danach das komplette Spiel und seine Wendungen zu kennen!  Richtig Cool das da so viele mitmachen.


----------



## Aldrearic (21. Juni 2015)

Muss man ja, sonst wird einem auf die Finger gehauen 

Es gibt Viele Quests im Spiel, da Frage ich mich, wer kam auf solche Ideen. Lustig und herrlich zum Lachen. Gibt auch viele Anspielungen auf Filme, Spiele und anderes. Aber auch bewegende Momente.
Bin  im 3ten Durchgang und kenne auch noch nicht alles. Aber TW3 hat mehr Inhalt als viele andere Games zusammen.

Das Ewige Feuer geht mir auf den Sack in TW3. Ist wie 



Spoiler



Scientology im RL


----------



## Hptm_Krupp (22. Juni 2015)

Ja ich habs auch schon durch, in Velen hab ich noch jeden Stein zweimal umgedreht aber nach paar "falschen" Entscheidungen dann die Story durchgehetzt. Skyrim und Fallout hab ich nicht durchgespielt, aber nach ner Folge Game of trones juckte schon wieder die Schwerthand. &#55357;&#56833;


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. Juni 2015)

2 mal gut aber 3 mal Switcher 3 spielen da muss man recht viel Freizeit haben oder kein anderes Hobby... 1x reicht mir erst mal jetzt warten bis alle DLC raus sind dann spiele ich es Event nochmal oder warte noch auf die nächsten 2 bezahl DLC.

Nicht wie Scientology eher wie die katholische Kirche noch vor 100 Jahren aber zum Teil auch noch jetzt oder wie isis heute


----------



## Shona (22. Juni 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> 2 mal gut aber 3 mal Switcher 3 spielen da muss man recht viel Freizeit haben oder kein anderes Hobby... 1x reicht mir erst mal jetzt warten bis alle DLC raus sind dann spiele ich es Event nochmal oder warte noch auf die nächsten 2 bezahl DLC.
> 
> Nicht wie Scientology eher wie die katholische Kirche noch vor 100 Jahren aber zum Teil auch noch jetzt oder wie isis heute


Bin beim 3. Durchlauf und der soll 100% hinterher haben xD Deswegen lasse ich mir auch Zeit und spiele zwischendurch was anderes. 

morgen kommt (war doch morgen?) auch noch Batman Arkham Knight und dann wird so oder so erst diese gespielt


----------



## Aldrearic (22. Juni 2015)

Bin beim 2ten etwa soweit in der Main Quest wie im 3ten, also noch nicht einmal wirklich weit. Und ich hatte Urlaub, an schlechten Tagen gezockt oder zwischen durch mal ein, 2 Stündchen.
Muss wieder arbeiten, da bleibt kaum Zeit zum zocken. Ich versuche gerade Anno 2070 zum laufen zu bringen. Und so viel zocke ich nicht mal.


----------



## huenni87 (22. Juni 2015)

Also ich habe nun am Samstag nach 130 Std. den Abspann gesehen. Das Spiel ist wirklich klasse und trotz kleinerer Bugs lief es insgesamt rund. Hatte in der Zeit einen Absturz. Ich habe alle Nebenquest die ich gefunden habe erledigt. Alle Schatzsuchen gemacht und auch die Hexeraufträge erledigt. War echt toll. Nur jetzt direkt neu anzufangen werde ich wohl nicht machen. Ich habe noch recht viele Fragezeichen auf der Karte und möchte da noch etwas erkunden gehen. Nur die ganzen Fragezeichen in Skellige werde ich wohl zum größten Teil auslassen. Das ist mir irgendwie zu sehr Beschäftigungstherapie ala Assassins Creed mit dem Schiff da rum zufahren und unterm Strich immer nur "wertloses" Zeug zu finden.

Mich wundert es das es hier noch keinen Thread gibt wo man offen und ohne Spoiler über das Ende quatschen kann. Aber ok. 

Achtung Spoiler zum Ende!



Spoiler



Also im Grunde bin ich mit dem Ende zufrieden. Habe das Ende bekommen wo Ciri Hexerin wird. In einer Quest in Novigrad erzählt sie ja das sie sich solche Freiheit wünscht. Einfach ohne Sorgen und ohne verfolgt zu werden leben und machen was man will. Daher denke ich wäre zwar das Ende als Herrscherin Nilfgards für das Volk dort gut, aber für Ciri ist das irgenwie nicht passend. Ich bin auch echt froh nicht das schlechte Ende erwischt zu haben. Das hätte mich tierisch genervt. Ein paar Sachen haben mich aber doch gestört. Ich hatte mich z.B. für Triss entschieden. Leider geht die Beziehung dann aber irgendwie unter und man erfährt gerade mal am Schluss das Geralt jetzt mit ihr in Kovir lebt. Entscheidet man sich für Yen gibt es ja wenigstens in Kaer Morhen noch Zärtlichkeiten aber auch hier geht die Beziehung irgendwie unter. Da hätte ich bei einer schon irgendwie wichtigen Entscheidung einfach mehr erwartet. Auch wird am Ende zu viel über die Politik gesprochen. Was ist denn nun aus dem Baron geworden, wenn er seine Frau zum heilen brachte und sich nicht erhängt hat? Was passiert beim guten Ende mit der Muhme? Wie geht es Priscilla? usw. Es wirkt einfach etwas "schlampig" hin geklascht. Das Spiel ist in jeder Situation so detailliert und ausgerechnet das Ende wirkt total unvollständig. Immerhin soll es ja der Abschluss für all diese Charaktere sein. Da wäre es toll gewesen selbst bis ins kleinste Detail zu erfahren was wie passiert ist. Da war selbst Teil 2 ausführlicher. Das dann am Ende die Welt so ist als wäre die Wilde Jagd noch nicht besiegt ist auch irgendwie komisch. Alle wichtigen Charaktere sind trotzdem weg und man ist quasi ganz alleine. Lediglich Rittersporn habe ich in Novigrad gefunden. Kaer Morhen steht auch komplett leer. Echt schade. Ich werde nun mit einem Save weiterspielen, kurz bevor man die Wilde Jagd besiegt. Hat den Vorteil das alle wichtigen Charaktere zusammen sind. Außerdem sollten die DLC da dann besser reinpassen.


----------



## MfDoom (22. Juni 2015)

GEht mir auchso, Fragezeichen abklappern ist langweilig. Dafür ist die Story, Charakterentwicklung und das Kampfsystem wirklich gut gelungen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Juni 2015)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Mich wundert es das es hier noch keinen Thread gibt wo man offen und ohne Spoiler über das Ende quatschen kann. Aber ok.



Dein Wunsch ist mir Befehl: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...cher-3-storydiskussionen-spoiler-erlaubt.html


----------



## Rizzard (22. Juni 2015)

Ich bin jetzt das erste Mal in Kaer Morhen.



Spoiler



Habe dort alles soweit gemacht und soll nun Verbündete holen für den Kampf.
Ich frage mich nur, wo sind Moira, Triss und Letho?


----------



## huenni87 (22. Juni 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt das erste Mal in Kaer Morhen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die kommen automatisch dazu. Wenn du alles aus der Quest erledigt hast und nach KM zurück gehst sind die da.


----------



## Shona (22. Juni 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt das erste Mal in Kaer Morhen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Triss = Novigrad oder wenn du die Mission mit ihr gemacht hast und ihr nicht gesagt hast das du sie liebst,  dann ist sie in Kovir

Moira = Wer ist das? Sicher das es nicht Keira ist?

Das solltest du wissen den die Hauptmission hatte dich dort hingebracht  


Letho = Sidemission in Lindenvale (Englischer Name des Ortes)


----------



## Rizzard (22. Juni 2015)

Spoiler



Ja ich meine Keira (keine Ahnung wie ich auf Moira komm).
Ich hab ihr damals gesagt sie soll nach KM gehen, aber ich seh sie dort nicht.
Das selbe bei Triss und Letho. Letho nach KM geschickt genau so wie Triss. Kann dort aber noch niemand finden.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Juni 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Beide tauchen erst später im Rahmen der Hauptquest dort auf und noch nicht wen man das erste mal dort hinkommt.


----------



## Rizzard (22. Juni 2015)

Danke für die Info.


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Juni 2015)

Wir haben jetzt übrigens auch einen Spoiler-erlaubt Thread


----------



## Rizzard (22. Juni 2015)

Ja aber ich bin nicht durch und will mich da nicht spoilern lassen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Juni 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ja aber ich bin nicht durch und will mich da nicht spoilern lassen.


Isn Argument


----------



## Aldrearic (22. Juni 2015)

Kennst du die Quest ''Geralt als Bauernhilfe'' schon? Musst mal machen ist witzig 


Spoiler



Es ist zum Kühe Melken 


Spass beiseite. Ich würde mich auch nicht zu sehr spoilern lassen und ich guck da auch nicht oft rein. Gibt ja einiges, wo ich noch nicht kenne, aber die Mainquest habe ich schon einmal durch.
Es ist schon ein wenig verstrickt die Sache, dass man auch wirklich die Richtigen Entscheidungen wählen kann, um auch das zu erhalten was man will.

Von den Zauberinnen würde ich alle ablehnen, bis auf vielleicht Margarita. Ich hätte Rose var Attre genommen, wenn das gehen würde.


----------



## Oozy (22. Juni 2015)

Hier wurde vor kurzem ein Link geposted, der irgendwie der ausführlichste "Tweaking Guide" oder ähnlich sein soll, welchen ich aber nicht wieder gefunden habe. Könnte bitte jemand den Link nochmals posten? Danke im Voraus.


----------



## alm0st (23. Juni 2015)

Eine der besten Sidequest bisher war für mich "Von Milch und Finsternis" - wär am Ende fast vom Stuhl gefallen


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Juni 2015)

alm0st schrieb:


> Eine der besten Sidequest bisher war für mich "Von Milch und Finsternis" - wär am Ende fast vom Stuhl gefallen



Ja die Quest war eine herrliche homage an Bethesdas TES-Spiele und das auf ganzer Linie. 

Es fing bei der Gestaltung des Dungeons an, setzte sich beim Käse fort und endete bei der Statue und dem Belohnung am Ende der Quest.^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja die Quest war eine herrliche homage an Bethesdas TES-Spiele und das auf ganzer Linie.
> 
> Es fing bei der Gestaltung des Dungeons an, setzte sich beim Käse fort und endete bei der Statue und dem Belohnung am Ende der Quest.^^


Hä? Das sollte ne Anspielung an TES sein?  Hab ich dann nicht geschnallt.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (23. Juni 2015)

Kann mich nicht mal an die Quest erinnern ... .dafür an eine andere ... 



Spoiler



Trinkgelage an einem Lagerfeuer am nächsten Morgen wacht man auf und alles weg ...


----------



## Porsche2000 (23. Juni 2015)

Wie kann man denn die Pferderennen gewinnen? Ich drücke bereits Umschalten links um zu sprinten, aber die Gegner rennen einfach nur auf und davon.


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. Juni 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn die Pferderennen gewinnen? Ich drücke bereits Umschalten links um zu sprinten, aber die Gegner rennen einfach nur auf und davon.


Die verkorkste und völlig überladene Steuerung von TW3 erfordert es hier, dass man die shift-Taste doppelt drückt und sodann gedrückt hält (was übrigens auch als tip eingeblendet wird). Ist halt kein Gothic.


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Juni 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Die verkorkste und völlig überladene Steuerung von TW3 erfordert es hier, dass man die shift-Taste doppelt drückt und sodann gedrückt hält (was übrigens auch als tip eingeblendet wird). Ist halt kein Gothic.



Man sollte dazu auch noch einen guten Sattel besitzen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. Juni 2015)

Ich empfehle das lächerlich overpowerte Nilfgaardian horse armor-set.


----------



## jamie (23. Juni 2015)

Das brauch man aber auch nur bis zum Rennen gegen diesen nilfgaardischen General oder zum Vegelbud Gedächtnisrennen.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Juni 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Hä? Das sollte ne Anspielung an TES sein?  Hab ich dann nicht geschnallt.



Wie kann man das nicht erkennen? Die homage ist einen doch direkt ins Auge gesprungen.^^ 



Spoiler



Zuerst einmal erinnerte der Dungeon vom Setting her an die guten alten Ruinen der Ayleiden in Oblivion, zweitens war der Dungeon ein absolutes Schlauchlevel von Anfang bis Ende, so wie nahezu alle Dungeons in TES-Spielen. Dann der Käse, Sheogorath, einer der deadrischen Fürsten, war ja nahezu vernarrt in Käse, die Statue am Ende letztlich erinnerte an Clavicus Vile, einen weiteren Deadrafürsten, und seinen Hund Barbas.^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie kann man das nicht erkennen? Die homage ist einen doch direkt ins Auge gesprungen.^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmsorry, ich bin einfach nicht so der TES-Nerd


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie kann man das nicht erkennen? Die homage ist einen doch direkt ins Auge gesprungen.^^



Sorry, aber ich fand weder an Oblivion noch an Skyrim irgendetwas derart eindrücklich, dass ich es mir gemerkt hätte. Und Morrowind ist einfach zu lange her...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (23. Juni 2015)

ach das mit dem Käse sag das doch gleich ja lustige Mission aber das ich Oblivion gespielt habe ist zu lange her weiß nicht mal ob ich das zu ende gespielt habe


----------



## Bu11et (23. Juni 2015)

Bei mir wird die Mission als nicht erfühlt angezeigt, sprich ich soll mich da noch umsehen etc. obwohl ich da längst alles erledigt habe . 

Gibts dairgendwas besonderes? Vielleicht habe ich was übersehen?


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Juni 2015)

Bu11et schrieb:


> Bei mir wird die Mission als nicht erfühlt angezeigt, sprich ich soll mich da noch umsehen etc. obwohl ich da längst alles erledigt habe .
> 
> Gibts dairgendwas besonderes? Vielleicht habe ich was übersehen?



Was hast du denn gemacht? Wenn du den Dungeon beendet hast, sollte die Quest eigentlich vorbei sein. Falls die Quest immer noch aktiv ist, hast du vlt. einen Hinweis übersehen. Siehe dich einfach noch mal mit den Witcher Senses in der Ruine des Hauses um (auch im 1. Stock) und interagiert mit allem, was möglich ist. Falls das nicht bringt, ist es wahrscheinlich einfach ein Bug, sorry.


----------



## Porsche2000 (24. Juni 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Die verkorkste und völlig überladene Steuerung von TW3 erfordert es hier, dass man die shift-Taste doppelt drückt und sodann gedrückt hält (was übrigens auch als tip eingeblendet wird). Ist halt kein Gothic.



Ja wirklich beschissen, aber danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Cook2211 (24. Juni 2015)

Porsche2000 schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn die Pferderennen gewinnen? Ich drücke bereits Umschalten links um zu sprinten, aber die Gegner rennen einfach nur auf und davon.



Bei dir ist echt Hopfen und Malz verloren


----------



## Rizzard (24. Juni 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Die verkorkste und völlig überladene Steuerung von TW3 erfordert es hier, dass man die shift-Taste doppelt drückt und sodann gedrückt hält (was übrigens auch als tip eingeblendet wird). Ist halt kein Gothic.



Shift war für mich früher immer der absolute Fingerkill.
Da lob ich mir doch die Doppel-X-Drückung am Gamepad.
CDP hätte das am PC doch einfach so lösen können, das man wie damals bei BF2 einfach doppelt nach vorne drückt (also W).


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. Juni 2015)

Das Pferd hat aber halt drei Gangarten, da ist es mit einer Taste nicht getan. Noch dazu funktioniert der Autopilot auf Straßen ja auch nur, wenn man keine Richtugnstaste drückt. Ich finde, angesichts der Menge an zur Verfügung stehenden Steuerbefehlen ist die Menge der nötigen Tasten noch sehr überschaubar.


----------



## Bu11et (24. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Was hast du denn gemacht? Wenn du den Dungeon beendet hast, sollte die Quest eigentlich vorbei sein. Falls die Quest immer noch aktiv ist, hast du vlt. einen Hinweis übersehen. Siehe dich einfach noch mal mit den Witcher Senses in der Ruine des Hauses um (auch im 1. Stock) und interagiert mit allem, was möglich ist. Falls das nicht bringt, ist es wahrscheinlich einfach ein Bug, sorry.



Um den Quest zu starten, sollt man ja in Novigrad bei einem Händler magische Gegenstände kaufen, die einst den Magier gehörten. Offensichtlich hab ich nicht alle am Anfang gekauft. Hab nach langer Zeit bei dem Händler wieder irgendwas von Aerama`s Gegenständen gekauft (warum auch immer ) und somit hat sich der Quest "reaktiviert". Er war ja vorher bereits abgeschlossen.
Jetzt steht wieder da ich soll mit seinem Artefakten das Portal öfnen und mich da umsehen .


----------



## Scholdarr (24. Juni 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Shift war für mich früher immer der absolute Fingerkill.
> Da lob ich mir doch die Doppel-X-Drückung am Gamepad.
> CDP hätte das am PC doch einfach so lösen können, das man wie damals bei BF2 einfach doppelt nach vorne drückt (also W).



Ähm, dir ist schon klar, dass die Tasten frei belegbar sind? Niemand zwingt dich dazu, Shift zu nutzen... 

Außerdem, warum Fingerkill? Shift ist doch eigentlich perfekt für die natürliche Position des kleinen Fingers der linken Hand geeignet, wenn man das Spiel mit WASD steuert...


----------



## Atent123 (24. Juni 2015)

Welche Werte hat eigentlich die Rüstung die man mit dem Werkzeug das man von Skellige mitgebracht hat bauen kann ?
Der Säurelieferant macht mich leider two hit und es würde vermutlich hunderte Anläufe dauern den zu plätten.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (24. Juni 2015)

Damit kann man halt die Meister Rüstungen bauen ... bzw. den Quest beenden damit man einen Rüstungsschmied mit Meisterstufe Freischalten kann. Ob man die Meister Schmiede für Überlegen auch schon braucht keine Ahnung. Und es gibt noch andere Rüstungen auf Meister neben den siehe Bild 1.

Zu den 2 DLC diese Woche Rüstungsset erst Stufe 41 siehe Bild 4 nutzbar ... Pferde Rüstung Satten usw. siehe Bild 3 schlechter rest identisch sieht nur anders aus, Mission gibt es auf Skellige hatte da ein gelbes ! in der Ortschaft ... siehe Bild 2

PS falls jemand will kann ich sowas wie Bild 4 auch für die anderen Rüstungen machen ... im moment aber nur für Bären und Wolfs Meister Set mit Schwertern und den 2 Bögen das Greifen und Katzen Set habe ich verkauft bzw. zerlegt weil ich einfach finde die Bären Rüstung sieht besser aus ...


----------



## Scholdarr (24. Juni 2015)

Wofür soll denn bitte ein Rüstungsset ab Stufe 41 gut sein? Für die 10 Leute, denen es so langweilig ist, dass sie sich mühsam hochgrinden ohne irgendwelchen Kontext bzw. Content für diesen Spielerlevel zu haben??? Ich möchte nur mal kurz daran erinnern, dass es keine einzige Quest im Spiel gibt, die >Level 35 ist. Wenn man alle Neben- und Hauptquests im Spiel erledigt, landet man trotzdem nur auf Level 35/36...

Man muss ja nicht alles verstehen...


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wofür soll denn bitte ein Rüstungsset ab Stufe 41 gut sein? Für die 10 Leute, denen es so langweilig ist, dass sie sich mühsam hochgrinden ohne irgendwelchen Kontext bzw. Content für diesen Spielerlevel zu haben??? Ich möchte nur mal kurz daran erinnern, dass es keine einzige Quest im Spiel gibt, die >Level 35 ist. Wenn man alle Neben- und Hauptquests im Spiel erledigt, landet man trotzdem nur auf Level 35/36...
> 
> Man muss ja nicht alles verstehen...




Ehrlich, meistens kann ich deine Äußerungen ja nachvollziehen, aber manchmal gewinnt man den Eindruck du übertreibst das absichtlich. Was ist verkehrt daran das man ein Rüstungsset für die Leute einbaut die alles abfarmen und somit locker lvl 41 schaffen? Darf es für die keinen Content geben, nur weil 2/3 der Leute, oder mehr, keine Lust darauf haben?
Es gibt keine Quest für Level 41? Na und? In Fallout 2 gab es auch keine Quests die ein Level von 35 benötigen würden und man konnte das Spiel auch schon mit Level 15 locker beenden und fast alles relevante machen.
In Skyrim gibt es auch keine Gegner und Quests die Rüstungen in der Qualität einer Drachenknochenrüstung benötigen würden und schon recht keine die man noch aufwertet, trotzdem gibt es solches Gear.
In Fallout New Vegas gibt es auch keine Herrausforderung für Charakter mit Level 30+ und Enclave Armor, trotzdem kann man solche Level locker erreichen und starke Ausrüstung finden.

Das kann ich noch eine weile fortsetzen.
In RPGs, grade wen sie ein open world Ansatz verfolgen gibt es immer Gear und Level die zu stark sind, das ist nunmal so. Soll man jetzt deswegen die Leute bestrafen die bis in den letzten Winkel kriechen, jede Quest machen und jeden Gegner umhauen? Nur weil es dafür keinen aquivalenten Content gibt? Sollen diese Leute jetzt 100h keine Items mehr finden die sie belohnen?


----------



## Scholdarr (24. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> In RPGs, grade wen sie ein open world Ansatz verfolgen gibt es immer Gear und Level die zu stark sind, das ist nunmal so. Soll man jetzt deswegen die Leute bestrafen die bis in den letzten Winkel kriechen, jede Quest machen und jeden Gegner umhauen? Nur weil es dafür keinen aquivalenten Content gibt? Sollen diese Leute jetzt 100h keine Items mehr finden die sie belohnen?


Ich bin in 99% der Winkel der Welt gekrochen und ich habe 99% der Gegner umgehauen. Mehr als Level 36 ist so einfach nicht drin. Daher halte ich es für Unsinn, eine Rüstung als DLC rauszubringen, die einen Levelbereich abdeckt, der ohne stupides Grinding oder das Ausnutzen von Glitches einfach nicht erreichbar ist. Es gibt nicht nur keine Quests für diesen Level. Es gibt sonst so gut wie gar nichts für diesen Level...

Aber scheinbar skaliert die Rüstung eh mit dem Spielerlevel. Kann das jemand bestätigen?


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich bin in 99% der Winkel der Welt gekrochen und ich habe 99% der Gegner umgehauen. Mehr als Level 36 ist so einfach nicht drin. Daher halte ich es für Unsinn, eine Rüstung als DLC rauszubringen, die einen Levelbereich abdeckt, der ohne stupides Grinding oder das Ausnutzen von Glitches einfach nicht erreichbar ist. Es gibt nicht nur keine Quests für diesen Level. Es gibt sonst so gut wie gar nichts für diesen Level...
> 
> Aber scheinbar skaliert die Rüstung eh mit dem Spielerlevel. Kann das jemand bestätigen?



Hmm, komisch, du hast alles gemacht und nur lvl 36? Ich hab 184h gespielt, nicht gegrindet und auch lange noch nicht alle Fragezeichen gehabt  und trotzdem am Ende levle 44 erreicht.
Also entweder ist bei dir der EP-Bug voll durchgeschlagen, oder aber du hast einfach mal noch lange nicht alles gehabt und gemacht was es gibt, weil höhere Level als 41 kann man definitiv, ohne stupides grinding, erreichen und somit ist auch die Ausrüstung nicht obsolet.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (24. Juni 2015)

Nein kann man nicht bin selbst nur 36 und habe alles gemacht bis 41 reichen die restlichen ? im Wasser garantiert nicht und das wäre Stupides Grinding und dann müsste man alle Monster an Land ein 2. mal umbringen ehe man 41 ist

Bin bei 186 Stunden.

Und das bestes habe noch Pläne für Schwerter und Rüstungen glaub ich auch für Level 48. Und das ist ohne die beiden noch kommenden DLC die man mit dem Season Pass bekommt einfach nicht zu erreichen.


----------



## Scholdarr (24. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hmm, komisch, du hast alles gemacht und nur lvl 36? Ich hab 184h gespielt, nicht gegrindet und auch lange noch nicht alle Fragezeichen gehabt  und trotzdem am Ende levle 44 erreicht.
> Also entweder ist bei dir der EP-Bug voll durchgeschlagen, oder aber du hast einfach mal noch lange nicht alles gehabt und gemacht was es gibt, weil höhere Level als 41 kann man definitiv, ohne stupides grinding, erreichen und somit ist auch die Ausrüstung nicht obsolet.



184h und Level 36??? Wie intensiv hast du denn  Fast Travelling genutzt? Ich hab es genutzt, so oft es ging, weil ich keine Lust hatte, erforschte Gebiete noch ein zweites Mal zu durchlaufen. Wenn man natürlich ständig zu Fuß von A nach B läuft und alle Gegner auf dem Weg plättet, mag man auf höhere Level kommen. Das ist für MICH schon Grinding, manch anderer mag es für Teil des Spiels halten. 

Aber wie viele Gegner hast du denn im Spiel gesehen, die einen Level >35 hatten? 

Die meisten Fragezeichen sind doch simple (niedrigstufige) Monsternester, Schmugglerkisten usw. die kaum XP abwerfen. Typisches Ubisoft-Style Open World Fillermaterial...

Dass bei mir der XP-Bug aktiv war, glaube ich nicht. Ich habe eigentlich immer für alles XP erhalten.


----------



## BabaYaga (24. Juni 2015)

Man kann ja auch noch pushen mit Bonuserfahrung auf Humanoiden oder Monster (je nach Trophäe) und ich halte so ein 40 Level aktuell noch gar nicht für so abwegig.
Ich hab gerade mal die Hauptquest in Skellege weiterverfolgt und bin Level 23. Nutze die Schnellreise aber doch relativ oft, vor allem hier auf den Inseln weil ich nicht jedes Mal ewig hin und hersegeln möchte.

So oder so es wird ja auch noch mehr Quests & Co geben wenn die Addons kommen und spätestens da kann man dann diese Level erreichen.
Ich verstehe echt nicht wieso sich mancher hier ständig über Content aufregt, der sowieso rein optional ist.
Wenn man den Level selbst nicht erreicht, ist das eben so. Wie man hier gut nachlesen kann, gibt es aber Leute die auch schon über diesem Level sind also ist die Diskussion sowieso hinfällig.

Monsternester & Co sind keineswegs alle niedrigstufig, kommt eben darauf an wann man sie aufdeckt.
Hab noch zig ? offen wo ich mit meinem Level gar nicht erst hin kann weil die Level 30+ haben.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (24. Juni 2015)

Von den ? reichts nicht um von 36 noch auf 41 oder gar 48 zu kommen mit den beiden Add Ons wird es wohl gehen aber sollen die beiden Add Ons nicht auch noch mal die Level Grenze anheben und neue Gegenstände bringen?

Bin sehr oft Schnell Gereist aber auch oft nicht und selten mit Pferd. Hatte die meiste Zeit eine + Geld Trophäe ausgerüstet aber Monster und Hum. töten bringt ja ehe nicht all zu viele Punkte ... ob Missionen mehr bringen wenn man sie mit dem richtigen Level macht und nicht schon 2 drüber ist oder gar mehr wie ich meistens war vor allen bei den Hauptmissionen das könnte ja auch einen Unterschied machen wie viele Punkte es gibt ?


----------



## Scholdarr (24. Juni 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Man kann ja auch noch pushen mit Bonuserfahrung auf Humanoiden oder Monster (je nach Trophäe) und ich halte so ein 40 Level aktuell noch gar nicht für so abwegig.
> Ich hab gerade mal die Hauptquest in Skellege weiterverfolgt und bin Level 23. Nutze die Schnellreise aber doch relativ oft, vor allem hier auf den Inseln weil ich nicht jedes Mal ewig hin und hersegeln möchte.


Die mit Abstand allermeisten Erfahrungspunkt erhält man eh im Rahmen der Hauptquest. Die Nebenquests und Monster usw. sind da eher vernachlässigbar. Zumindest war das bei mir so. 



> So oder so es wird ja auch noch mehr Quests & Co geben wenn die Addons kommen und spätestens da kann man dann diese Level erreichen.


Mag schon sein. Dann macht es trotzdem keinen Sinn schon jetzt Waffen, Rüstungen und Diagramme usw. dazu zu veröffentlichen...



> Ich verstehe echt nicht wieso sich mancher hier ständig über Content aufregt, der sowieso rein optional ist.


Alles ist irgendwo optional. Was soll das überhaupt heißen, optional? Man kann das Spiel auch nur mit einer einzigen Rüstung durchspielen und man braucht auch keine einzige Nebenquest...



> Wenn man den Level selbst nicht erreicht, ist das eben so. Wie man hier gut nachlesen kann, gibt es aber Leute die auch schon über diesem Level sind also ist die Diskussion sowieso hinfällig.


Quatsch, deswegen ist noch gar nichts hinfällig. Klar KANN man das Level irgendwie erreichen. Nur tun das die allerwenigsten. Das ist nun mal Fakt. Und das Spiel ist nun mal auch nicht darauf hin ausgelegt, dass ein derartiger Level erreicht wird...



> Monsternester & Co sind keineswegs alle niedrigstufig, kommt eben darauf an wann man sie aufdeckt.
> Hab noch zig ? offen wo ich mit meinem Level gar nicht erst hin kann weil die Level 30+ haben.


Gibt so oder so kaum XP, egal welchen Level die haben. Aber klar, wenn man wirklich jeden Furz abgrasen will, dem keinerlei Kontext zugeordnet ist...

Aber der Level von Monstern ist völlig unabhängig davon, wann man sie aufdeckt. Das ist ja gerade ein Feature von TW3, dass es eben KEINE mitlevelnden Gegner gibt sondern jeder Gegner im Spiel seine feste Levelstufe hat. Nur epische Ausrüstungen levelt mit, sprich das Level hängt davon ab, wann man sie findet...

Und ich finde es eben schade, dass man die ganzen gutaussehenden Rüstungen erst dann bekommt, wenn man das Spiel quasi schon durch hat. Das macht doch keinen Sinn. Warum nicht mal eine geil aussehende Rüstung bringen, die man auch schon mit Level 10 oder 20 zocken kann? Wenn ich das Spiel jetzt doch noch mal irgendwann neu anfangen will, würde ich mich über neue geile Rüstungen freuen, die ich auch wirklich die meiste Zeit nutzen kann und weniger über solche, die ich erst nach 100 Stunden für die restlichen 5 bis 10 Stunden des Spiels nutzen kann...


----------



## biamaster (25. Juni 2015)

Das Brettspiel zum Hexer gibt's seit ein paar Monaten auch auf deutsch:

Heidelberger HE595 - Witcher - Abenteuerspiel: Amazon.de: Spielzeug

Ist zudem günstiger als die englische Version die ich noch ungenutzt hier rumliegen habe.
Hab direkt mal bestellt, vielleicht verkaufe ich die englische dann.


PS: Nördlich von Ard Skellig auf einer kleinen Insel ist ein fetter Erzgreif Level 48.


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Juni 2015)

biamaster schrieb:


> PS: Nördlich von Ard Skellig auf einer kleinen Insel ist ein fetter Erzgreif Level 48.



Ich weiß. Das ist der EINZIGE Gegner >Level 35, den man mir bisher aufzählen konnte (hier und im CDPR Forum)...


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich weiß. Das ist der EINZIGE Gegner >Level 35, den man mir bisher aufzählen konnte (hier und im CDPR Forum)...



Siehst du, es lohnt sich doch level 48 zu werden es gibt doch einen Gegner  nur wenn du den besiegt hast kannst du sagen das du alle besiegt hast.


----------



## Shona (25. Juni 2015)

Bezüglich des Levels und welches man am Ende hat!

In meinem ersten Durchlauf habe ich höchstens 15%von dem gemachtbwas außerhalb der Mainquest war.  Ich hab nichtmal alle Anschlagbretter abgeklappert.

Am Ende war ich Level 34 und wenn ihr wollt mach ich heute abend davon sogar Bilder,  denn den Spielstand habe ich noch

PS: Mein erster Durchlauf hat nur 72h gedauert


----------



## huenni87 (25. Juni 2015)

Also ich bin am Ende lvl 35 gewesen. Habe soweit alle Nebenquests und Aufgaben erfüllt. Es fehlen aber noch Fragezeichen. Also entweder ist wirklich der XP Bug Schuld oder es kommt auch einfach drauf an wann man welche Quest bekommt. Ich habe manche Quest erst angenommen da war ich vom lvl schon mehr als 6 drüber. Also grau, demnach nur 5xp oder 25. Nicht der Rede wert. Ich habe mit meinem jetzigen Spielstand den ich eigentlich weiterzocken wollte keine Chance auf lvl 41 zu kommen.


----------



## Shona (25. Juni 2015)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Also ich bin am Ende lvl 35 gewesen. Habe soweit alle Nebenquests und Aufgaben erfüllt. Es fehlen aber noch Fragezeichen. Also entweder ist wirklich der XP Bug Schuld oder es kommt auch einfach drauf an wann man welche Quest bekommt. Ich habe manche Quest erst angenommen da war ich vom lvl schon mehr als 6 drüber. Also grau, demnach nur 5xp oder 25. Nicht der Rede wert. Ich habe mit meinem jetzigen Spielstand den ich eigentlich weiterzocken wollte keine Chance auf lvl 41 zu kommen.



Zweiter Durchgang only Mainquest + Mainquest relevanten Sidequests 35h Spielzeit Level 29.  Zwei fehlgeschlagene Mainquest relevant Sidequests weil ich sie vergessen habe. 

Wenn du mir nun sagen willst das alle Sidequests die es noch gibt + Ausrufezeichen &  Fragezeichen nicht ausreichen um auf min 40 zu kommen dann stimmt da gewaltig was nicht mit der XP vegabe.


----------



## DaxTrose (25. Juni 2015)

Die beiden neuen DLCs sind jetzt online!


----------



## jamie (25. Juni 2015)

Bei GoG schon gestern vormittags.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (25. Juni 2015)

bei Steam auch nicht viel später habe nur nicht drauf geachtet wann genau ihr beide kommt jedenfalls zu spät mit der news


----------



## huenni87 (25. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Zweiter Durchgang only Mainquest + Mainquest relevanten Sidequests 35h Spielzeit Level 29.  Zwei fehlgeschlagene Mainquest relevant Sidequests weil ich sie vergessen habe.
> 
> Wenn du mir nun sagen willst das alle Sidequests die es noch gibt + Ausrufezeichen &  Fragezeichen nicht ausreichen um auf min 40 zu kommen dann stimmt da gewaltig was nicht mit der XP vegabe.



Wie gesagt, es kann durchaus mit dem XP Bug zusammen hängen. Habe erst recht spät davon erfahren. Sagen wir es mal so. Die großen Quests am Ende bringen einem ja einen riesigen XP Schub. Bevor ich diese Quests gemacht habe war ich lvl 28, hatte aber schon alle Nebenquest, Schatzsuchen und Hexeraufträge die ich finden konnte erledigt. Ganz am Schluss war ich dann 35. Achtung! kleiner Spoiler!!!!!! Es gibt ja einen Hexerauftrag bei dem ein lvl. 35 Erzgreif zu töten ist. Ich habe den mit lvl 27 getötet und habe 200xp bekommen durch die Quest. Die XP die man für das reine töten von Monstern bekommt sind ja deutlich niedriger. Ich will nicht sagen das es komplett unmöglich ist auf das lvl zu kommen. Es haben ja ein paar geschafft. Aber ich denke dafür muss man aufpassen sehr wenige graue Quests zu machen. Immer zusehen das es grüne oder rote sind. Dann bekommt man immer die vollen XP und dann könnte es klappen.

PS: Die Leute die ich kenne die das Game auch zocken, teils auf PC teils auf Konsole sind am Ende zwischen lvl 35 und 37 gewesen. Einer hat 38 geschafft.


----------



## Shona (25. Juni 2015)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es kann durchaus mit dem XP Bug zusammen hängen. Habe erst recht spät davon erfahren. Sagen wir es mal so. Die großen Quests am Ende bringen einem ja einen riesigen XP Schub. Bevor ich diese Quests gemacht habe war ich lvl 28, hatte aber schon alle Nebenquest, Schatzsuchen und Hexeraufträge die ich finden konnte erledigt. Ganz am Schluss war ich dann 35. Achtung! kleiner Spoiler!!!!!! Es gibt ja einen Hexerauftrag bei dem ein lvl. 35 Erzgreif zu töten ist. Ich habe den mit lvl 27 getötet und habe 200xp bekommen durch die Quest. Die XP die man für das reine töten von Monstern bekommt sind ja deutlich niedriger. Ich will nicht sagen das es komplett unmöglich ist auf das lvl zu kommen. Es haben ja ein paar geschafft. Aber ich denke dafür muss man aufpassen sehr wenige graue Quests zu machen. Immer zusehen das es grüne oder rote sind. Dann bekommt man immer die vollen XP und dann könnte es klappen.
> 
> PS: Die Leute die ich kenne die das Game auch zocken, teils auf PC teils auf Konsole sind am Ende zwischen lvl 35 und 37 gewesen. Einer hat 38 geschafft.


du bekommst auch so die vollen xp o.O

3. Durchgang Level 6 Witcher Contract, selbst Level 12 gewesen und 200 xp  bekommen


----------



## DaxTrose (25. Juni 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Bei GoG schon gestern vormittags.



Komisch! Ich hatte gestern Abend noch bei GoG geschaut, da war nix, erst heute Morgen!


----------



## jamie (25. Juni 2015)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Komisch! Ich hatte gestern Abend noch bei GoG geschaut, da war nix, erst heute Morgen!



Hast du vllt. unter "Konfigurieren" statt unter Extras herunterladen" geguckt?


----------



## DaxTrose (25. Juni 2015)

Ich habe unter GoG Galaxy bei Witcher 3 unter Verfügbare Inhalte geguckt - dort, wo man den Haken setzen muss/kann.


----------



## jamie (25. Juni 2015)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Ich habe unter GoG Galaxy bei Witcher 3 unter Verfügbare Inhalte geguckt - dort, wo man den Haken setzen muss/kann.



Dann guck nächstes mal unter "Extras herunterladen" - da ist das schon früher gelistet.


----------



## huenni87 (25. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> du bekommst auch so die vollen xp o.O
> 
> 3. Durchgang Level 6 Witcher Contract, selbst Level 12 gewesen und 200 xp  bekommen



Sicher? Ich habe für graue Quests meist nur 5-25xp bekommen. Im Grunde ja auch egal. Mit lvl 35 und wenn man alle Quests erledigt hat ist es so gut wie unmöglich auf lvl 41 zu kommen. Selbst wenn du lvl 28 bist und die Sidequests noch machen musst wirst du vielleicht auf 38 kommen oder so. Vielleicht liegt es auch am Schwierigkeitsgrad. Ich spiele auf normal.


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. Juni 2015)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Ich habe unter GoG Galaxy bei Witcher 3 unter Verfügbare Inhalte geguckt - dort, wo man den Haken setzen muss/kann.



Ich hab die Teile auch bereits gestern bei GoG direkt runtergeladen.


----------



## jamie (25. Juni 2015)

Sooo Freunde, ratet mal, was grade frisch reingekommen ist. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Juni 2015)

Will haben Will haben Will haben  Woher hast du das??


----------



## jamie (25. Juni 2015)

Hab ich selber drucken lassen.


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Juni 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Hab ich selber drucken lassen.



Muss ich wohl auch machen aber woher hast du die Vorlagen? Hast du Screenshots von allen Karten gemacht?


----------



## Sieben (25. Juni 2015)

Vielleicht ändert ja der nächste Patch etwas am Levelsystem. Immerhin soll er ja größer ausfallen als die bisherigen und vielleicht beinhaltet er auch neuen Inhalt abseits der 16 DLC


----------



## jamie (25. Juni 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Muss ich wohl auch machen aber woher hast du die Vorlagen? Hast du Screenshots von allen Karten gemacht?



Die Bilder gab's schon im Netz. Ich musste mir nur alle zusammensuchen, runterladen, sortieren, vervielfältigen (weil man ja von manchen Karten mehrere braucht) und die dann bei einem Anbieter hochladen. Das war eigentlich die meiste Arbeit: für 243 Karten jeweils einzeln Vorder- und Rückseite hochladen und zuweisen. 
Die Sets an sich sind auch gar nicht so teuer. 26€ kostet eins. Das Problem ist nur der Versand mit 20€ bzw. 30€ als Express.


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. Juni 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Sooo Freunde, ratet mal, was grade frisch reingekommen ist.



Saugut! Instant-Neid


----------



## jamie (25. Juni 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Saugut! Instant-Neid



Hehe.  

Heute Abend beim Pokerabend haben die gleich ihren ersten Einsatz.


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. Juni 2015)

Bitte einen Bericht über das reallife-Gwent-Erlebnis


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Juni 2015)

Eigentlich bräuchte man aber noch eine entsprechende Unterlage bzw. Spielebrett aus Karton dafür...


----------



## Shona (25. Juni 2015)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Sicher? Ich habe für graue Quests meist nur 5-25xp bekommen. Im Grunde ja auch egal. Mit lvl 35 und wenn man alle Quests erledigt hat ist es so gut wie unmöglich auf lvl 41 zu kommen. Selbst wenn du lvl 28 bist und die Sidequests noch machen musst wirst du vielleicht auf 38 kommen oder so. Vielleicht liegt es auch am Schwierigkeitsgrad. Ich spiele auf normal.


Es gibt Quest wo man so oder so nur 5-25XP bekommt somit kann es gut sein das es solch eine war. Mir ist jedenfalls nicht bekannt und auch nicht aufgefallen das es mehr oder weniger XP gibt je nachdem was für ein Level man hat.


----------



## Hptm_Krupp (25. Juni 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Es gibt Quest wo man so oder so nur 5-25XP bekommt somit kann es gut sein das es solch eine war. Mir ist jedenfalls nicht bekannt und auch nicht aufgefallen das es mehr oder weniger XP gibt je nachdem was für ein Level man hat.



Bist du dir da sicher?
Soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe bekommt man für ausgegraute Missionen nur noch Mitleidspunkte.


----------



## Shona (25. Juni 2015)

Hptm_Krupp schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher?
> Soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe bekommt man für ausgegraute Missionen nur noch Mitleidspunkte.


Dann gib mir mal eine Quelle wo das auch steht weil



Shona schrieb:


> 3. Durchgang Level 6 Witcher Contract, selbst Level 12 gewesen und 200 xp  bekommen



Somi bin ich mir sicher weil das sogar ein Level UP war auf Level 13 und ich dafür 150XP gebraucht hatte


----------



## Rasha (25. Juni 2015)

Das könnte mal schneller installieren....laut Installer dauerts 129 Minuten


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Juni 2015)

Hptm_Krupp schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher?
> Soweit ich das in Erinnerung habe bekommt man für ausgegraute Missionen nur noch Mitleidspunkte.



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass die XP Belohnung völlig unabhängig vom Spielerlevel ist. Viele kleinere Nebenquests und -aufgaben geben generell nur sehr wenige XP, so im Bereich < 50 XP. Hexercontracts bekommen hingegen standardmäßig so 150-200 XP, während einige der Hauptmissionen am Ende jeweils 1000 XP geben.


----------



## BabaYaga (25. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Und ich finde es eben schade, dass man die ganzen gutaussehenden Rüstungen erst dann bekommt, wenn man das Spiel quasi schon durch hat. Das macht doch keinen Sinn.



Naja diese extrem gutaussehenden sind ja meist auch die Effektivsten in solchen Games und die bekommst du dann ja eigentlich immer erst wenn du ohnehin schon am Ende und total overpowered bist 
Zumindest ging es mir schon bei vielen Games so, dass ich mir am Ende dachte... boah jetzt nochmal genau mit dem Equipment loslegen.

Das ist auch der Punkt warum ich z.b wie bei den Batman Spielen das New Game + so sehr liebe.
Du behältst sämtliche Perks + Ausrüstung, dafür werden aber auch die Gegner schwerer, eventuell kommen sogar neue hinzu etc...
So macht ein zweiter Durchgang echt am meisten Laune.
Dürfte jetzt aber wohl auch nicht so 0815 reinzuprogrammieren sein.
Aber genau damit würde man viele von diesen Problemen vom Tisch fegen...sofern das New Game+ auch ordentlich implementiert wurde und nicht einfach so hingeklatscht mit... "ok haben eben alle in paar HP mehr.."


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. Juni 2015)

Rasha schrieb:


> Das könnte mal schneller installieren....laut Installer dauerts 129 Minuten


Die hats bei mir in der Tat locker gebraucht, von DVDs auf SSD installiert.


----------



## JimSim3 (25. Juni 2015)

Ich hätt beim Witcher ja echt gerne das Diablo Prinzip. Haste das einmal durchgespielt nimmste deinen Character mit auf einen zweiten Durchlauf in dem dann alle Gegner und Items dementsprechend um 30-40lvl angepasst sind bzw. neue Fähigkeiten erhalten. Andererseits wäre ich dann wahrscheinlich für ein paar Jahre mit dem Spiel beschäftigt.


----------



## kero81 (25. Juni 2015)

So ein New Game + wünsche ich mir schon seit Ewigkeiten bei jedem Spiel... Aber das wäre ja Kontra Umsatz.


----------



## Rasha (25. Juni 2015)

Mhmm das Spiel stürzt in den Rendervideos ab...


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Juni 2015)

Ich sehe keinerlei Vorteil in NG+, um ehrlich zu sein. Das ist für mich DIE Definition von Langeweile...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (25. Juni 2015)

Fände ich aber besser als das Game so ganz neu mit neuen Char auf Level 0 ein 2. mal zu spielen.


----------



## Rasha (25. Juni 2015)

Habt ihr ne Auslastung von 99% beim Spielen auf der Grafikkarte?


----------



## BabaYaga (25. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich sehe keinerlei Vorteil in NG+, um ehrlich zu sein. Das ist für mich DIE Definition von Langeweile...



Ich finde JEDE Form eines New Game+ und wenn sie nur minimale Änderungen enthält, macht mehr Spaß als wie exakt dasselbe Spiel nochmal zu spielen.
Oder was hättest du denn für einen Vorschlag, was würde dich denn motivieren das Spiel nochmal zu spielen?
Die meisten dieser Spiele haben zu wenige wirklich wichtige Entscheidungen, als dass es sich lohnen würde nochmal so viele Stunden in Kauf zu nehmen für minimale Änderungen in den Antworten.
Beim Hexer ist man da eh noch recht gut bedient.

Wie gesagt wenn man sich für das New Game+ ein paar Dinge einfallen lässt, kann es nur besser sein als die 0815 Version nochmal zu spielen.
Bspw. Perks die überhaupt erst im NG+ freigeschalten werden, vielleicht sogar neue Areale die man vorher gar nicht betreten konnte mit neuen Boss-Gegnern.
Neues Equipment etc...

Erhöht natürlich dementsprechend den Wiederspielwert und ist vor allem bei so riesigen Games sicherlich nicht einfach einzubauen.

So richtig auf die Spitze getrieben mit NG+ hat es ja Dark Souls haha.
Da geht das hoch bis New Game++++++ 
New Game Plus - Dark Souls Wiki




Rasha schrieb:


> Habt ihr ne Auslastung von 99% beim Spielen auf der Grafikkarte?



Das Spiel presst jedes Fünkchen Power aus unserer Hardware.
Deswegen schmiert bei OC Karten auch gerne mal der Treiber ab und so.... ist dann kein Bug, die HW ist einfach überfordert


----------



## Rasha (25. Juni 2015)

Nö überfordert is die nich....ich mach mir nur Sorgen wegen den Temps. Die geht gern mal auf 75 Grad hoch....

Der Treiber schmiert bei dem Spiel nicht ab, die Rendervideos bleiben einfach stehen und ham kein Bock weiterzulaufen - normales Standbild. 


Egal, ich patch erstmal auf 1.6...


----------



## BabaYaga (25. Juni 2015)

Also die Hitze sollte keinesfalls das Problem sein. Schon die Referenzkarte der R9 290x verkraftet bis über 90 Grad soweit ich das da gerade richtig gelesen habe.
Beim Spielen um die 80 sind also noch völlig im grünen Bereich.
Du kannst das aber gerne austesten, wenn du einfach mal die Taktschraube ein paar MHz runterdrehst um die Temps zu drosseln und guggen ob es dann immer noch passiert.

Hatte auch schon mal ne Karte die ging an die 100. Das war glaube ich die 670 AMP. Mir wurde dabei schon mulmig, habe beim Hersteller direkt nachgefragt und die meinten... "Nö Nö das passt schon, die verkraftet schon bis 105 Grad, darüber sollte es aber nicht gehen" haha.

Also am Besten immer die Specs der Karte checken, welche Temp Obergrenze da so vorgesehen ist...
Ein großer 1.7 Patch ist übrigens auch in Arbeit, der kommt hoffentlich bald


----------



## Rasha (25. Juni 2015)

Tja, nur wie rausbekommen....auf der AMD-Seite steht nix... Im Internet meinen sie aber, dass man bei ner Referenzkarte bis 95 Grad gehen kann - ab dann wirds langsam kritisch.

Also bei 79 pendelt sich da meist die Temperatur an. Der Asuskühler is eigentlich ganz ok, gibt aber dennoch bessere.

Die GTX 680 hielt aber auch so einiges aus..


----------



## kero81 (25. Juni 2015)

New Game + Rules!  Aber jedem das seine...


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Juni 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Oder was hättest du denn für einen Vorschlag, was würde dich denn motivieren das Spiel nochmal zu spielen?



Ernsthaft? Eigentlich gar nichts.

Ich spiele die meisten Spiele maximal ein Mal durch. Außergewöhnlich gute Spiele vielleicht ein zweites Mal nach ein paar Jahren, wenn ich etwas Abstand davon gewonnen habe. Dann auch gerne mit Mods und Co. 

Ein NG+ hat mich noch nie motiviert, ein Spiel noch mal durchzuzocken. Ich halte das für eine Verschwendung von Ressourcen. Die sollten lieber in die Erstellung neuer Inhalte gesteckt werde. Neuer Inhalt ist immer besser als alten wiederzukäuen, egal in welcher Form auch immer...


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Juni 2015)

Den selben Charakter in einem neuen Spiel wieder zu benutzen hat schon Vorteile aber auch Nachteile.

Vorteile:
- Man kennt die Gegner schon und weiss wie man sie am besten bekämpft
- Die Ausrüstung ist recht gut und man stirbt nicht so schnell
- Falsche Entscheidungen werden nicht so schnell getroffen da man weiss was dann passiert
- Fehlen noch ein Skill der nicht auf max Stufe ist, so kann man das noch schnell erledigen

Nachteile:
- Der Charakter kann zu stark für die meisten Gegner sein und den Kampf langweilig und kurz gestalten
- Die Story ist nicht mehr so spannend

Bei den beiden Vorgängern habe ich es bis Heute nicht ein zweites mal gespielt auch wenn ich es vor hatte, die Endgegner sind nun mal wie immer sehr schwer  und irgendwie wollte ich mal Abwechslung aber TW1 und 2 in ein paar Jahren auf Ultra zu spielen wäre schon toll. Bis dahin habe ich die halbe Geschichte eh vergessen und die Spannung steigt wieder


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Juni 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Den selben Charakter in einem neuen Spiel wieder zu benutzen hat schon Vorteile aber auch Nachteile.
> 
> Vorteile:
> - Man kennt die Gegner schon und weiss wie man sie am besten bekämpft
> ...



Das trifft doch auch alles darauf zu, wenn man das Spiel einfach von vorne beginnt ohne NG+. Wobei ein gutes RPG keine "falschen" Entscheidungen haben sollte...


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das trifft doch auch alles darauf zu, wenn man das Spiel einfach von vorne beginnt ohne NG+. Wobei ein gutes RPG keine "falschen" Entscheidungen haben sollte...



Du hast von Beginn aber nicht gerade eine gute Ausrüstung


----------



## Kinguin (26. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ein NG+ hat mich noch nie motiviert, ein Spiel noch mal durchzuzocken. Ich halte das für eine Verschwendung von Ressourcen. Die sollten lieber in die Erstellung neuer Inhalte gesteckt werde. Neuer Inhalt ist immer besser als alten wiederzukäuen, egal in welcher Form auch immer...



Mir geht es da nicht viel anders als dir,auch mich hat ein NG+ so gut wie nie motiviert.
Wobei ich finde bei den Souls Spielen ist das sehr gut umgesetzt,aber gibt halt so Ausnahmen,hier stürze ich mich gerne nochmal in rein. ^^
Aber grundsätzlich spiele ich viele Spiele nur einmal durch,und grabe sie erst Jahre später wieder aus,aber auch nur in den wenigsten Fällen.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Juni 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Du hast von Beginn aber nicht gerade eine gute Ausrüstung



Aber nur deshalb, weil mir die Entwickler keine geben (also optisch). Außerdem brauche ich ja keine gute Ausrüstung gegen niedriglevelige Gegner.


----------



## Atent123 (26. Juni 2015)

Ob es wohl ein Bug ist das man den Anführer der Wilden Jagt mit nur einer Taste besiegen kann ?
Ich bin jetzt durch.
Was hattet ihr für ein Ende ?


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Juni 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Ob es wohl ein Bug ist das man den Anführer der Wilden Jagt mit nur einer Taste besiegen kann ?
> Ich bin jetzt durch.
> Was hattet ihr für ein Ende ?





Spoiler



Das, in dem Geralt keine Lust mehr hat.


----------



## BabaYaga (26. Juni 2015)

Ne also nicht falsch verstehen das NG+ alleine motiviert mich nur bedingt ein Spiel nochmal zu spielen.
Wenn das Spiel langweilig ist oder es einfach nicht wert ist nochmal gedaddelt zu werden, bringt das beste NG+ nix.
Aber Spiele wie jene der Batman-Reihe oder selbst Mass Effect (auch ohne NG+) haben mir so gut gefallen, da spiele ich einfach gern nach Jahren wieder einen neuen Durchgang.
Alleine schon weil die Hardware dann meistens viel besser ist, man dann eventuell auch noch wesentlich mehr MODs zur Verfügung hat und ich bis dahin sowieso schon wieder vieles vergessen habe und so neu erleben kann 
Neue wirklich storyerweiternde Inhalte gibt es ja nur in den seltensten Fällen bei Games, meist sind es ja nur belanglose DLCs.
Gerade deswegen freue ich mich ja bei guten Games umso mehr wenn sie mir die Möglichkeit eines NG+ bieten.
Aber gut, dass ist auch alles etwas Geschmackssache. 
Für Leute die Spiele generell immer nur 1x durchdaddeln bringt das ja alles nix.
Bin aber froh nicht zu dieser Sorte Spieler zu gehören und die Sachen mehrmals genießen zu können.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (26. Juni 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Ob es wohl ein Bug ist das man den Anführer der Wilden Jagt mit nur einer Taste besiegen kann ?
> Ich bin jetzt durch.
> Was hattet ihr für ein Ende ?


einer von denen Stand bei mir nur rum hat sich nicht bewegt der 1. 
Ich fand die erste Rüstung optisch schön.


----------



## jamie (26. Juni 2015)

So, also Gwint IRL funktioniert sehr gut. Es spielt sich halt etwas anders, weil man immer alle Karten im Blick haben muss, weil  man nicht den Computer hat, der einem die Werte alle ausrechnet, aber dadurch - und auch dadurch, dass man gegen menschliche Gegner mit gleichwertigem Blatt spielt, statt gegen NPCs mit einem deutlich schlechteren Blatt - ist das Spiel etwas langsamer und taktischer und deshalb deutlich spaßiger als am Pc. Man könnte sich der Übersicht halber eine Punkteanzeige aus Zehnerwürfeln bauen, aber es geht auch ohne gut.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (26. Juni 2015)

Nett vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand auf die Idee und das ganze kommt auch in den Handel ein deutlich komplizierteres Game Brettspiel als auch PC Game gibts ja schon PC Game leider nur auf Eng und Pol.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Juni 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> So, also Gwint IRL funktioniert sehr gut. Es spielt sich halt etwas anders, weil man immer alle Karten im Blick haben muss, weil  man nicht den Computer hat, der einem die Werte alle ausrechnet, aber dadurch - und auch dadurch, dass man gegen menschliche Gegner mit gleichwertigem Blatt spielt, statt gegen NPCs mit einem deutlich schlechteren Blatt - ist das Spiel etwas langsamer und taktischer und deshalb deutlich spaßiger als am Pc. Man könnte sich der Übersicht halber eine Punkteanzeige aus Zehnerwürfeln bauen, aber es geht auch ohne gut.



Würde mich mal interessieren wie die Balance einschätzt nach einigen Partien...

Ich mir mir nämlich relativ sicher, dass man mit den nördlichen Königreichen und Nilfgaard immer im Vorteil ist (wegen der Spione).



SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Nett vielleicht kommt ja noch jemand auf die Idee und das ganze kommt auch in den Handel ein deutlich komplizierteres Game Brettspiel als auch PC Game gibts ja schon PC Game leider nur auf Eng und Pol.


Das Brettspiel gibt es inzwischen auch schon in einer komplett deutschen Version. 

Heidelberger HE595 - Witcher - Abenteuerspiel: Amazon.de: Spielzeug


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren wie die Balance einschätzt nach einigen Partien...
> 
> Ich mir mir nämlich relativ sicher, dass man mit den nördlichen Königreichen und Nilfgaard immer im Vorteil ist (wegen der Spione).



Den mysterious Elf (die Gott-Karte schlechthin) haben auch die Monster (und Scoiatael?) zur Verfügung. Ist halt nur einer, dafür kann er nicht vom Gegner wiederverwendet werden.


----------



## biamaster (26. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Heidelberger HE595 - Witcher - Abenteuerspiel: Amazon.de: Spielzeug



Jup, meins ist eben angekommen.
Will jemand die englische? 
Ist noch alles eingeschweißt nur die Schachtel und den Spielplan hab ich von der Folie befreit.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Juni 2015)

biamaster schrieb:


> Jup, meins ist eben angekommen.
> Will jemand die englische?
> Ist noch alles eingeschweißt nur die Schachtel und den Spielplan hab ich von der Folie befreit.



Das Spiel gibt es deutlich günstiger als bei Amazon sehr mal hier ich würde aber beim Händler nachschauen ob es auch auf Deutsch ist. Hier gibt es ab 37.49€ und günstiger kriegt man es nicht.


----------



## jamie (26. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Würde mich mal interessieren wie die Balance einschätzt nach einigen Partien...
> 
> Ich mir mir nämlich relativ sicher, dass man mit den nördlichen Königreichen und Nilfgaard immer im Vorteil ist (wegen der Spione).



Kann man so früh noch schwer abschätzen. Spione bringen natürlich einen starken Vorteil, weil sie einem nicht nur mehr Karten bescheren, sondern auch Zeit kaufen. Insbesondere in Kombination mit Finte sind Spione und Heiler echt stark.
Dafür können Monster und Scoi'atel mit Musterung aufwarten. Die Fähigkeit ist auch nicht zu unterschätzen, weil man mit nur einer Karte 'ne ganze Menge Punkte auf's Feld bekommt und auch Karten aus dem Stapel ausspielt. Da kann man den Gegner mal schnell auf dem kalten Fuß erwischen. Dann noch Horn des Kommandanten drauf...

Also es ist insgesamt schon recht ausgeglichen, würde ich meinen. Insbesondere, weil beide alle Heldenkarten in ihrem Deck haben.

Ich würde anders als virtuell auch so spielen, dass man sich nicht ein Deck aus 22 Karten zusammenstellt, sondern das ganze Deck einer Fraktion nimmt und Helden- und Sonderkarten draufpackt. Sonst ist das nur noch ein Highcard-Gebashe. 

Und meine Lieblingskarte bleibt Villentretenmerth - insbesondere gegen die Monster haut die echt rein. Wenn man dann noch ein Finte hat, hauhauha.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juni 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Den mysterious Elf (die Gott-Karte schlechthin) haben auch die Monster (und Scoiatael?) zur Verfügung. Ist halt nur einer, dafür kann er nicht vom Gegner wiederverwendet werden.



Den Elf als Spion hast aber nur einmal und dann musst du auch noch das Glück haben ihn zu ziehen. Nilfgaard und nördliche Reiche ziehen aber fast immer, bei maximal 22 Einheitenkarten im Deck, mindestens 1 Spion und haben auch Zugriff auf den Elf, so das beide Decks auf insgesamt 4 Spione kommen die sie ziehen können, dazu haben sie noch 3x Finte + 2 - 4 Heilerkarten.
Dagegen kannst du selbst mit sehr viel Glück als Monster und Scoiatel nur schwer anstinken, da die beiden anderen Decks auf Zeit gespielt immer im Vorteil sind.


----------



## biamaster (26. Juni 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Das Spiel gibt es deutlich günstiger als bei Amazon sehr mal hier ich würde aber beim Händler nachschauen ob es auch auf Deutsch ist. Hier gibt es ab 37.49€ und günstiger kriegt man es nicht.



Meins kostete 43 Euro versandkostenfrei.
Da kommt man aufs selbe hinaus ;D
Deine verlinkte Version ist deutsch, zwar ist das Produktbild das englische, aber anhand der EAN kann ich bestätigen, dass es die deutsche ist.

Was ich nicht so knorke finde, ist, dass Amazon der deutschen Version noch kein Produktbild hinzugefügt hat und es generell nicht so gut zu finden ist.
Die englische hingegen findet man sofort, kostet auch über 60€

Ich hatte damals 45 gezahlt, da war mir aber nichts von einer deutsche Version bekannt, sonst hätte ich gewartet


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Den Elf als Spion hast aber nur einmal und dann musst du auch noch das Glück haben ihn zu ziehen. Nilfgaard und nördliche Reiche ziehen aber fast immer, bei maximal 22 Einheitenkarten im Deck, mindestens 1 Spion und haben auch Zugriff auf den Elf, so das beide Decks auf insgesamt 4 Spione kommen die sie ziehen können, dazu haben sie noch 3x Finte + 2 - 4 Heilerkarten.
> Dagegen kannst du selbst mit sehr viel Glück als Monster und Scoiatel nur schwer anstinken.


Das stimmt. Insgesamt scheinen die Scoiatael mir am schwächsten zu sein.
Das Monsterdeck hat schon auch seine Vorzüge, damit kannst du im Extremfall dein gesamtes Deck aufs Feld bringen.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juni 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Insgesamt scheinen die Scoiatael mir am schwächsten zu sein.
> Das Monsterdeck hat schon auch seine Vorzüge, damit kannst du im Extremfall dein gesamtes Deck aufs Feld bringen.



Nützt dir nur wenig wen der Gegner auf Zeit spielt, das kannst du als Monster halt nicht wirklich. 
Du bist nämlich immer im Zugzwang. während dein Gegenüber meist mindestens 6-7 Runden Zeit schinden kann und grade Nilfgaard verfügt auch noch über pervers starke nicht Heldenkarten mit einer Stäke von 10, die man bei 4 Heilern auch noch ggf. zum Zeit schinden und Gegner unter Druck setzen einsetzen kann und sie dann in der 2ten Runde einfach wiederbelebt.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (26. Juni 2015)

Liegt vielleicht daran wie ich es geschrieben habe aber das Brett Spiel gibts auch in Deutsch ich weiß aber die Steam Version als PC Spiel des eigentlich selben Spiels halt nur auf Eng und Pol. Dachte zwar meine eng ist ganz ok und mir reichts auch um Eng Star Trek Bücher zu lesen aber für dieses Brettspiel nicht das ist mir auch ihrgendwie zu kompliziert.


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nützt dir nur wenig wen der Gegner auf Zeit spielt, das kannst du als Monster halt nicht wirklich.
> Du bist nämlich immer im Zugzwang. während dein Gegenüber meist mindestens 6-7 Runden Zeit schinden kann.



Nicht unbedingt. Wenn du von jedem Einheitentyp mit "muster"-Fähigkeit eine auf der Hand und den Rest im Deck hast (Rest der Handkarten Wetter- Scorch- und Commander's Horn-Karten), dann kannst du auch mit wenigen ausgespielten Handkarten lange durchhalten und riesige Truppenstärke erreichen. Du spielst mit den Monstern halt nicht auf Zeit, sondern auf Sieg, aber dafür hast du auch die entsprechende Truppenstärke.


----------



## jamie (26. Juni 2015)

Wie gesagt: wenn man nicht mit einem 22er Deck, sondern allen Karten einer Fraktion spielt, sind die Balancing-Probleme gegesesn.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (26. Juni 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: wenn man nicht mit einem 22er Deck, sondern allen Karten einer Fraktion spielt, sind die Balancing-Probleme gegesesn.


dann sollte man aber event 5 statt best of 3 Runden spielen


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Juni 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Wie gesagt: wenn man nicht mit einem 22er Deck, sondern allen Karten einer Fraktion spielt, sind die Balancing-Probleme gegesesn.



Naja, das nimmt aber eine Menge der Faszination des Spiels raus, würde ich mal sagen. Außerdem gehört zum Deckbuilding ja auch Taktik dazu...

Imo ist ein optimales Deck der nördlichen Königreiche mit der Spezialfähgikeit, Belagerungskarten vom Wert her zu verdoppeln, so gut wie unschlagbar, wenn man nicht wirklich viel Pech bei den zugeteilten Karten hat (sprich: kein einziger Spion dabei ist). Und natürlich wenn man weiß, wie man das dann spielen muss.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Imo ist ein optimales Deck der nördlichen Königreiche mit der Spezialfähgikeit, Belagerungskarten vom Wert her zu verdoppeln, so gut wie unschlagbar, wenn man nicht wirklich viel Pech bei den zugeteilten Karten hat (sprich: kein einziger Spion dabei ist). Und natürlich wenn man weiß, wie man das dann spielen muss.



Nur solange Nilfgaard dir nicht deine Anführerfertigkeit sperrt.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur solange Nilfgaard dir nicht deine Anführerfertigkeit sperrt.



Selbst dann, weil dann Nilfgaard auch keine andere Fähigkeit nutzen kann.


----------



## jamie (26. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Naja, das nimmt aber eine Menge der Faszination des Spiels raus, würde ich mal sagen. Ein bisschen Glück sollte schon noch dazu gehören. Aber natürlich nur meine Meinung. Außerdem gehört zum Deckbuilding ja auch Taktik dazu...
> 
> Imo ist ein optimales Deck der nördlichen Königreiche mit der Spezialfähgikeit, Belagerungskarten vom Wert her zu verdoppeln, so gut wie unschlagbar, wenn man nicht wirklich viel Pech bei den zugeteilten Karten hat (sprich: kein einziger Spion dabei ist). Und natürlich wenn man weiß, wie man das dann spielen muss.



Bei einem 43+ Deck brauchst du doch eher noch mehr Glück, ein vernünftiges Blatt auf die Hand zu bekommen, und musst vielseitiger spielen können. ich finde das daher eine sehr gute Lösung. 

Ich nehme virtuell immer die Foltest-Karte, die Wettereffekte entfernen kann. Hat den Vorteil, dass man sich das Deck nicht mit den Wetterkarten verstopft und außerdem hat man ja irgendwann so viele Heldenkarten, dass die Belagerungseinheiten an Bedeutung verlieren. Wie dass beim analogen Gwint mit den größeren Decks ist, müsste ich mal überdenken...


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Selbst dann, weil dann Nilfgaard auch keine andere Fähigkeit nutzen kann.



Nilfgaard braucht keine Anführerfertigkeit. Nilfgaard lebt von seinen Spionen, Finten, Heilern und normalen Karten mit Stärke 10, sowie alle anderen Decks, Helden. Was nützt es dir da als Anführerfertigkeit eine Karte vom Ablegestapel des Gegners ziehen zu können, 3 zufällige Karten auf der Hand des Gegners zu sehen, oder eine Wetterkarte aus dem Deck spielen zu können?
Alles 3 keine Dinge die du im Endgame noch wirklich bräuchtest, sinniger ist da den Gegner in seinem Spiel einzuschrenken indem er seine Fertigkeit vom Anführer nicht verwenden kann und vor allem ist ds immer nützlich und immer ein Vorteil, grade bei Monsterdecks, Scoiatel und Nördliche Reiche die alle 3 als Anführerfertigkeit Horn spielen können.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nilfgaard braucht keine Anführerfertigkeit. Nilfgaard lebt von seinen Spionen, Finten, Heilern und normalen Karten mit Stärke 10, sowie alle anderen Decks, Helden. Was nützt es dir da als Anführerfertigkeit eine Karte vom Ablegestapel des Gegners ziehen zu können, 3 zufällige Karten auf der Hand des Gegners zu sehen, oder eine Wetterkarte aus dem Deck spielen zu können?
> Alles 3 keine Dinge die du im Endgame noch wirklich bräuchtest, sinniger ist da den Gegner in seinem Spiel einzuschrenken indem er seine Fertigkeit vom Anführer nicht verwenden kann und vor allem ist ds immer nützlich und immer ein Vorteil, grade bei Monsterdecks, Scoiatel und Nördliche Reiche die alle 3 als Anführerfertigkeit Horn spielen können.



Die Fähigkeit, 3 Karten in der Hand des Gegners sehen zu können, kann extrem nützlich sein, vor allem im letzten Abschnitt des Spiels, wenn der Gegner nur noch 3 oder weniger Karten auf der Hand hat. Dann kann es nämlich sehr hilfreich sein zu wissen, ob der Gegner noch "Zerstörungskarten" (Scorch oder Wetterkarten usw) spielen kann. Darauf kann man dann seine eigene Strategie abstimmen.

Und die nördlichen Köngreiche haben im Prinzip alle Fähigkeiten, die Nilfgaard auch hat, sprich Spione, Finten, Heiler, Karten mit hohem Einzelwert.

Aber ich gebe dir recht: Spiele gegen Nilfgaard sind immer am knappsten. Die anderen Decks haben hingegen so gut wie keine Chance...



jamie schrieb:


> Bei einem 43+ Deck brauchst du doch eher noch mehr Glück, ein vernünftiges Blatt auf die Hand zu bekommen, und musst vielseitiger spielen können. ich finde das daher eine sehr gute Lösung.


Ja, mit dem Glück hast du recht. Allerdings kann man sich bei einem 22er Deck auch eine Taktik zurechtlegen, was bei einem 43er Deck so nicht möglich ist.



> Ich nehme virtuell immer die Foltest-Karte, die Wettereffekte entfernen kann. Hat den Vorteil, dass man sich das Deck nicht mit den Wetterkarten verstopft und außerdem hat man ja irgendwann so viele Heldenkarten, dass die Belagerungseinheiten an Bedeutung verlieren.


Sehe ich nicht so. Selbst wen man alle Helden hat, fehlen zu einem vollständigen Deck noch ein paar Karten, die man möglichst gut füllen muss. Bei den nördlichen Königreichen sind das die Belagerungskarten, wovon die nützlichsten der Heiler und die 8er Trebuchets sind, die sich im Paar zusammen mit der Verstärkung durch Foltest zu einer Kombination von 32 punkten pushen lassen. Das kann den Ausschlag geben in einem Match mit vielen Spionen gegen einen Gegner mit einem gleich guten Deck...

Ich gebe dir allerdings dahingehend recht, dass es eigentlich keine Unterschied macht, ob man den Belagerungsfoltest oder den Wetterfoltest nimmt, wenn man die fehlende Fähigkeit mit einer entsprechenden Karte ausgleicht.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Juni 2015)

Kann mir jemand mal ein paar Tipps geben wo man am besten mit Gwint anfängt? In White Orchard habe ich niemand gefunden der spielt und im Palast ist so einer der immer gewinnt, verstehe auch nicht wie es sein kann das ich in der zweiten Runde immer nur 1 Karte habe der Gegner aber 6. 
Manchmal passt der Gegner auch andauernd und hat schon mal ein Spiel gewonnen weil er nachdem ich keine Karten mehr habe alle legt und ich nix mehr machen kann.  Der grösste Witz aber, wenn es unentschieden ist gewinnt er automatisch das ganze Spiel.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Und die nördlichen Köngreiche haben im Prinzip alle Fähigkeiten, die Nilfgaard auch hat, sprich Spione, Finten, Heiler, Karten mit hohem Einzelwert.



Nilfgaard hat aber die hösten Stärkewerte bei normalen Karten 3x 10 Stärke (weniger anfällig für Zerstörungszauber)
Nilfgaard besitzt 4 Heiler 2 normale Karten + 1 spezifischen Helden + 1 neutralen Helden
Nilfgaard hat 4 Spione 3 normale Karten + einen neutralen Helden

Dagegen die nördlichen Reiche:
2 Heilerkarten 1 normale Karte + 1 neutralen Helden
mehr Karten mit höheren Verbundwerten 2x Katapult mit Stärke 8 + 3x Drachetöter mit Stärke 5, sowie 4x Spezialverbände mit Stärke 4 (man verliert hier deutlich mehr Stärke wen man da einen Zerstörungszauber drauf bekommt und ist viel mehr abhängig davon die gleichen Karten für einen deutliche Stärkeboost auf die Hand zu bekommen)
4 Spione 3 normale Karten + 1 neutralen Helden. (einziger Punkt wo beide gleich ziehen)

Im Endeffekt ist sicher auch das nördliche Deck nicht schlecht und nur wenig schwächer als Nilfgaard, aber mmn. ist Nilfgaard halt wirklich noch einen Ticken besser, einfach weil es den längeren Atem hat durch seine Spione und das mehr an Heilern. Schon alleine durch Finte und die 2 Heiler normalen Heilerkarten kann ich 5 mal Heilerkarten spielen + 2 Helden, also theoretisch bis zu 7 mal Karten vom Ablegestapel zurückholen. Das schafen die nördlichen Reiche nicht.  
Sollte ich daher die Decks danach benennen in welcher Reihenfolge sie am stärksten sind ist das mmn. definitiv, vom stärksten zu schwächsten Deck:

Nilfgaard -> Nördliche Reiche -> Scoiatel -> Monster


----------



## jamie (26. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ja, mit dem Glück hast du recht. Allerdings kann man sich bei einem 22er Deck auch eine Taktik zurechtlegen, was bei einem 43er Deck so nicht möglich ist.


Eben das meinte ich ja: man muss vielseitiger spielen können, flexibler sein. Das finde ich gut, weil man dann nicht jede Runde die gleiche Masche durchziehen kann, sondern sich an die Gegebenheiten anpassen muss. Macht das Spiel interessanter.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Sehe ich nicht so. Selbst wen man alle Helden hat, fehlen zu einem vollständigen Deck noch ein paar Karten, die man möglichst gut füllen muss. Bei den nördlichen Königreichen sind das die Belagerungskarten, wovon die nützlichsten der Heiler und die 8er Trebuchets sind, die sich im Paar zusammen mit der Verstärkung durch Foltest zu einer Kombination von 32 punkten pushen lassen. Das kann den Ausschlag geben in einem Match mit vielen Spionen gegen einen Gegner mit einem gleich guten Deck... Ich gebe dir allerdings dahingehend recht, dass es eigentlich keine Unterschied macht, ob man den Belagerungsfoltest oder den Wetterfoltest nimmt, wenn man die fehlende Fähigkeit mit einer entsprechenden Karte ausgleicht.



Spielen wir das mal durch. Man hat schon 7 neutrale Karten (Wesemir, Zoltan und Regis lasse ich raus, die sind zu schwach; die anderen nehme ich alle), dazu 4 Nord-Helden, die drei Nord-Spione. Sind schon 14 Karten. Ich würde auch noch die beiden Heilerinnen einpacken und vllt. dazu die drei Blauen Streifen. Sind 19 Karten. Dann auffüllen mit den beiden Katapulten und einem Tribok/ einer Ballista. Für die drei würde ich dann nicht extra den Belagerer-Foltest nehmen, weil man dann ja noch zusätzliche Wetterkarten braucht; kann man aber natürlich auch machen.

 Dann hat man noch keine Spezialkarten. Welche man nimmt, hängt davon ab, worauf man sich spezialisiert. Finte hat man aber 3 mal drin. Sind 25 Karten. Dann noch Verbrennen, evtl. Horn des Kommandanten. Muss man sich überlegen ob und wie viele man davon nimmt, evtl will man ja auch Wetterkarten. Ist man in jedem Fall schon deutlich über 25 Karten. 
Angenommen man hat den Belagerer genommen, muss man mit Regen rechnen. D.h. man müsste Sonnenschein dabei haben. Und davon bestimmt 2-3, damit die auch sicher auf der Hand hat, wenn man sie braucht. Nimmt man den Anführer-Foltest, kann man sich die Sonnenschein-Karten sparen; das Blatt wird schlanker. dafür nimmt man halt Horn des Kommandanten mit, das man aber auch auf die Blauen Streifen anwenden kann.
Ist daher mMn insgesamt besser.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nilfgaard hat aber die hösten Stärkewerte bei normalen Karten 3x 10 Stärke (weniger anfällig für Zerstörungszauber)
> Nilfgaard besitzt 4 Heiler 2 normale Karten + 1 spezifischen Helden + 1 neutralen Helden
> Nilfgaard hat 4 Spione 3 normale Karten + einen neutralen Helden
> 
> ...



Wenn du ein "volles" Deck hast, kannst du so viele normale Karten eh nicht brauchen, wenn du entsprechende Spezialkarten und Helden mitnimmst. Daher geben sich da Nilgaard und der Norden so gut wie gar nichts. Die entsprechenden Kombinationen bekommt man durch die Spione fast immer (es sei denn, man hat extrem Pech bei der ersten Zusammenstellung der Karten, aber das kann natürlich beide Fraktionen treffen).

Und gerade weil die Belagerungswaffen des Nordens "nur" max. 8 Punkte haben, sind sie weniger anfällig für Zerstörungskarten imo. Wenn man gegen einen Nilfgaarder mit 10er Karten spielt, ist man so im Vorteil, nicht im Nachteil.

Hier noch mal eines meiner "besten" Spiele. Wie man sieht, ist der Großteil des Decks mit Helden, Spionen und Spezialkarten (Wetter, Decoy, Sonne, Zerstörung) bestückt. Der Rest besteht v.a. aus hochrangigen Belagerungskarten inkl. Heiler + Drachentöter. Mit Nilgaard lässt sich da imo auch nicht mehr rausholen.

(In dem Spiel habe ich übrigens das zweite Katapult mit Absicht nicht gespielt, um einer möglichen Zerstörungskarte zu entgehen. Das war mir zu riskant. Hätte ich das zweite Katapult gespielt, wäre ich doch glatt auf 202 Punkte gekommen...)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Juni 2015)

154 Punkte??  Du hast aber alle Karten aus dem Spiel stimmts?


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Juni 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> 154 Punkte??  Du hast aber alle Karten aus dem Spiel stimmts?



Aye. Ich habe gegen jeden Gwentspieler in TW3 gespielt - und gewonnen.

Und wie gesagt, ich wäre theoretisch maximal auf 202 Punkte gekommen... 

Das Spiel war übrigens das Finale der Gwent-Meisterschaft in der Passiflora. Gutes Spiel.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> (In dem Spiel habe ich übrigens das zweite Katapult mit Absicht nicht gespielt, um einer möglichen Zerstörungskarte zu entgehen. Das war mir zu riskant. Hätte ich das zweite Katapult gespielt, wäre ich doch glatt auf 202 Punkte gekommen...)



Genau da liegt der Knackpunkt, sobald du Verbundkarten spielst und jedes Katapult 16 Punkte hat ist es egal ob Nilfgarrd einen 10er liegen hat, oder 2, oder 3, die Zerstörungskarte wird dann die Katapulte platt machen, weil die einen höheren Wert besitzen. 
Ach ja und normale Karten spielt man als Nilfgaard in Runde 2 auch erst zum Schluss vom Friedhof um seine Punkte zu boosten und verwendet die normalen Karten in Runde 1 um Zeit zu schinden, sowie den Gegner unter Druck zu setzen.
Wichtig ist als Nilfgaard nur das man sich möglichst viele Helden für die 2te Runde aufsparrt und die dort spielt, weil man so wieder zusätzliche Zeit schindet.
Mit der Taktik fährt man mit dem Nilfgaarder Deck gut. Musste beim Tunier nicht einmal laden, jede Runde direkt gewonnen, weiß nicht ob mir das gleiche mit den nördlichen Reichen gelungen wäre.^^

*edit* Übrigens ist das letzte Match echt haarstreubend wen man Nilfgaard gegen Nilfgaard spielt, was da an Spionkarten übers Feld gewandert waren und Heiler gespielt wurden.^^ War wirklich haarstreubend.


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Genau da liegt der Knackpunkt, sobald du Verbundkarten spielst und jedes Katapult 16 Punkte hat ist es egal ob Nilfgarrd einen 10er liegen hat, oder 2, oder 3, die Zerstörungskarte wird dann die Katapulte platt machen, weil die einen höheren Wert besitzen.
> Ach ja und normale Karten spielt man als Nilfgaard in Runde 2 auch erst zum Schluss vom Friedhof um seine Punkte zu boosten und verwendet die normalen Karten in Runde 1 um Zeit zu schinden, sowie den Gegner unter Druck zu setzen.
> Wichtig ist als Nilfgaard nur das man sich möglichst viele Helden für die 2te Runde aufsparrt und die dort spielt, weil man so wieder zusätzliche Zeit schindet.
> Mit der Taktik fährt man mit dem Nilfgaarder Deck gut. Musste beim Tunier nicht einmal laden, jede Runde direkt gewonnen, weiß nicht ob mir das gleiche mit den nördlichen Reichen gelungen wäre.^^



An welchem Turnier hast du den gespielt?


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juni 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> An welchem Turnier hast du den gespielt?



Es gibt nur ein Gwint-Tunier in TW3 und das ist in der Pasiflora in Novigrad.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Juni 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Genau da liegt der Knackpunkt, sobald du Verbundkarten spielst und jedes Katapult 16 Punkte hat ist es egal ob Nilfgarrd einen 10er liegen hat, oder 2, oder 3, die Zerstörungskarte wird dann die Katapulte platt machen, weil die einen höheren Wert besitzen.
> Ach ja und normale Karten spielt man als Nilfgaard in Runde 2 auch erst zum Schluss vom Friedhof um seine Punkte zu boosten und verwendet die normalen Karten in Runde 1 um Zeit zu schinden, sowie den Gegner unter Druck zu setzen.
> Wichtig ist als Nilfgaard nur das man sich möglichst viele Helden für die 2te Runde aufsparrt und die dort spielt, weil man so wieder zusätzliche Zeit schindet.
> Mit der Taktik fährt man mit dem Nilfgaarder Deck gut. Musste beim Tunier nicht einmal laden, jede Runde direkt gewonnen, weiß nicht ob mir das gleiche mit den nördlichen Reichen gelungen wäre.^^



Mit dem Norden spielt man eigentlich genauso. 

Aber im Endeffekt kommt es bei einem vollen Deck am Ende auch ein wenig aufs Glück an, wie viele Spione, Decoys und Scorches man aus seinem Deck bekommt (und wie viele der Gegner bekommt). Am Ende ist es nämlich extrem wichtig, wer den letzten Zug machen darf, wenn man sonst keine "Fehler" macht. Wenn man seine stärkste Verbundkarte als letzter spielen kann, ist man kaum zu schlagen.

Hat man als Nilfgaarder 2 oder mehr 10er Karten liegen, ist man auch verwundbar gegenüber Scorch Karten, wenn der Gegner entsprechend gut spielt. Das Spiel entscheidet sich meist mit den letzten 2-3 Karten...

Wobei in einem Spiel gegen einen menschlichen Gegner das alles noch mal spannender wäre...


----------



## trigger831 (26. Juni 2015)

Beim Tunier muss ick auch noch vorbei schauen. Bin von dem "Mini-Game" bisher ganz angetan und versuche auch jeden, der mit sich "spielen" lässt, zu schlagen. Meiner Meinung nach, waren alle Gegner der Questreihe einfacher als z.B. ein Schmied oder Wirt.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Juni 2015)

trigger831 schrieb:


> Beim Tunier muss ick auch noch vorbei schauen. Bin von dem "Mini-Game" bisher ganz angetan und versuche auch jeden, der mit sich "spielen" lässt, zu schlagen. Meiner Meinung nach, waren alle Gegner der Questreihe einfacher als z.B. ein Schmied oder Wirt.



Ist auch der einzige Weg, sich ein komplettes Set aufzubauen. Jeden Gegner, den man das erste Mal schlägt, "schenkt" einem eine Karte aus seinem Deck. 

Das Turnier sollte man meiden, bis man ein zumindest nahezu vollständiges Set hat. Ansonsten hat man kaum eine Chance zu gewinnen. Und man kann gegen die Gegner im Turnier auch nur ein einziges Mal während der Quest spielen. Verliert man da, hat man ohne Reload keine Chance auf ein Rematch. Daher wohl auch die hohe Levelempfehlung im Questlog.


----------



## jamie (26. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ist auch der einzige Weg, sich ein komplettes Set aufzubauen. Jeden Gegner, den man das erste Mal schlägt, "schenkt" einem eine Karte aus seinem Deck.
> 
> Das Turnier sollte man meiden, bis man ein zumindest nahezu vollständiges Set hat. Ansonsten hat man kaum eine Chance zu gewinnen. Und man kann gegen die Gegner im Turnier auch nur ein einziges Mal während der Quest spielen. Verliert man da, hat man ohne Reload keine Chance auf ein Rematch. Daher wohl auch die hohe Levelempfehlung im Questlog.



Nenene, ich habe mit Level 12 auch schon das Turnier gespielt. Die Levelempfehlung kommt daher, dass es später noch zu Kämpfen kommt, aber ich will nicht spoilern.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Juni 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Nenene, ich habe mit Level 12 auch schon das Turnier gespielt. Die Levelempfehlung kommt daher, dass es später noch zu Kämpfen kommt, aber ich will nicht spoilern.



Naja, ich bin mir aber recht sicher, dass du dann trotzdem schon ein recht gutes Deck hattest... 

Ich denke mal, dass die meisten Spieler Gwent eher so nebenher "im Vorbeilaufen" spielen ohne aktiv danach zu suchen. Daher ist die Quest generell eher gegen Ende des Spiels angesiedelt (die hochrangigen Gegner gehören da natürlich dazu).


----------



## jamie (26. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Naja, ich bin mir aber recht sicher, dass du dann trotzdem schon ein recht gutes Deck hattest...
> 
> Ich denke mal, dass die meisten Spieler Gwent eher so nebenher "im Vorbeilaufen" spielen ohne aktiv danach zu suchen. Daher ist die Quest generel eher gegen Ende des Spiels angesiedelt (die hochrangigen Gegner gehören da natürlich dazu).



Da magst du wohl recht haben.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (26. Juni 2015)

Die Quest alle Quint Karten zu bekommen habe ich noch offen gibt es da eine Liste die man mal abhaken könnte um wirklich alle zu haben am ende eines neuen Spieldurchlaufs ?

Hier mal meine noch offenen bzw. es sind wohl eher 1 eine offene und 3 Fehlgeschlagene Missionen sieht Bild des weiteren habe ich einen neuen Treat zu den Qwint Game aufgemacht in dem ich alle Karten hochladen will als Bild sowie den Fundort/Kaufort bzw. gegen wen man wo spielen muss um sie zu bekommen dazu braucht ich auch eure Hilft sonst ist das ein sehr sehr lange dauerndes Unterfangen da am ende alles drin zu haben.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...95137-witcher-3-gwint-karten.html#post7503715


----------



## trigger831 (26. Juni 2015)

Alles klar. Werde mich jetzt am WE mal dran setzen und mein Deck etwas verbessern. 1-2 Spione wären noch ganz gut. Spiele noch mit dem "nördliche Königreich" Deck. Monster kann man meiner Erfahrung nach sehr leicht kontern (Frost,Verbrennen oder Villentretenmerth).


----------



## Invisiblo (26. Juni 2015)

Hallo, habe hier nichts gelesen und möchte nur mal schnell *spoilerfrei* eine Frage beantwortet bekommen: Kann ich nach dem Ende des Spiels bzw. Abschluss der Hauptquestreihe noch den ganzen Rest (Nebenquests/Gwint/Hexeraufträge) erledigen und mich in der Welt rumtreiben oder ist nach dem Ende wirklich Sense? Bitte nur kurz und knapp und ohne jegliche Hinweise auf irgendwas beantworten, danke.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Juni 2015)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Hallo, habe hier nichts gelesen und möchte nur mal schnell *spoilerfrei* eine Frage beantwortet bekommen: Kann ich nach dem Ende des Spiels bzw. Abschluss der Hauptquestreihe noch den ganzen Rest (Nebenquests/Gwint/Hexeraufträge) erledigen und mich in der Welt rumtreiben oder ist nach dem Ende wirklich Sense? Bitte nur kurz und knapp und ohne jegliche Hinweise auf irgendwas beantworten, danke.



Ja, aber ich würde an deiner Stelle die Nebenquests usw. eher vor dem Ende der Hauptquest machen. Die Spielwelt wird nach dem Ende der Hauptquest auf einen Status zurückgesetzt, der dem Zustand vor dem Beginn der letzten Hauptquest entspricht - nur mit dem Unterschied, dass alle Hauptcharaktere (Triss, Yen,...) dann einfach fehlen. Ist nicht wirklich atmosphärisch, aber es ist möglich nach dem Ende weiterzuspielen. Ich empfehle daher, alles soweit es geht vor dem "Ende" zu erledigen.


----------



## schlenzie (27. Juni 2015)

Hi, aktuell bin ich auf Stufe 18 und im Skellige. 

Leider kann ich nicht mehr von der Insel aufs Festland. Egal wohin ich schnellreisen möchte beendet sich das Spiel komplett auf einen Schlag.  Hat da jemand ein konstruktiven Vorschlag ?

patch ist 1.06


----------



## Aldrearic (27. Juni 2015)

Welche Insel meinst du dort? Warst du in einer Quest? Wie stehts mit wegschwimmen? Stürzt das Spiel da auch ab?
Früherer Save laden und das ganze noch einmal versuchen.


----------



## Jooschka (27. Juni 2015)

HeyHo Leute!! 
Hat jemand von euch mal Witcher3 auf einer Radeon HD 6950 2gb laufen lassen, und kann mir sagen, ob es einigermaßen spielbar ist auf "alles-low" und max 1920x1200 ?
Das restliche System sollte ausreichen... i5 3570k@4,2 und 8BG 1600er Ram ... 
Aber ich wollte halt noch ein wenig warten mit dem Grafikkartenupdate... 
Also... hat da jemand Erfahrung, ob es einigermaßen läuft, oder ruckelt man sich so nur von a nach b ? 
THX


----------



## DaxTrose (27. Juni 2015)

schlenzie schrieb:


> Hi, aktuell bin ich auf Stufe 18 und im Skellige.
> 
> Leider kann ich nicht mehr von der Insel aufs Festland. Egal wohin ich schnellreisen möchte beendet sich das Spiel komplett auf einen Schlag.  Hat da jemand ein konstruktiven Vorschlag ?
> 
> patch ist 1.06



Ich hatte das gleiche Problem mit Patch 1.04. 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...read-witcher-3-wild-hunt-117.html#post7446831
Zum Glück gab es dann ein Update auf 1.05 und danach hat es wieder funktioniert. Scheint dann aber nichts mit dem Update zu tun zu haben, sonder damit, dass beim Update einige Dateien neu geschrieben werden. Ist zumindest meine Vermutung. Du kannst ja mal versuchen, durch eine Neuinstallation den Fehler zu beheben. Vorher den Ordner mit den Savegames vorsichtshalber kopieren/sichern.

*
EDIT:* Frage zum Soundtrack:
Ich habe den Soundtrack zum Witcher 3 bei meiner Collectors Edition mit erhalten. Nur leider sind dort wohl nicht alle Stücke drauf. So fehlt zum Beispiel ein Stück, dass immer in Novigrad im ärmeren Viertel gespielt wird. Wegpunkt: Dreibergtor. Weiß jemand, wo man dieses Stück bekommen kann und wie es heißt.


----------



## Roundy (27. Juni 2015)

Wird merchants of novigrad sein 
Bekommst bei gog unter extras ganzen soundtrack..
Sind die titel bis 35 drin unter anderem der mit abstand schönste "The fields of Ard Skellig" 

Hab grad die quest von rittersporn sowie die anschließende gemacht.. alter falter die hat mich in ihren bann gezogen 
Gruß


----------



## DaxTrose (27. Juni 2015)

Leider ist es das nicht. Wie gesagt, den Soundtrack mit 35 Songs habe ich ja, nur leider sind dort nicht alle im Spiel verwendeten Songs enthalten. Hab gelesen, dass es noch eine 50 Titel umfassende Version geben soll/geben wird.

Die Quest mit Rittersporn ist wirklich sehr schön umgesetzt!


----------



## jamie (27. Juni 2015)

Viel dreister ist es, dass Priscilla's Song da nicht drin ist! 

Am Besten fand ich Triss' Questreihe!


----------



## schlenzie (27. Juni 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Welche Insel meinst du dort? Warst du in einer Quest? Wie stehts mit wegschwimmen? Stürzt das Spiel da auch ab?
> Früherer Save laden und das ganze noch einmal versuchen.



weiß jetzt nicht genau welche das ist, aber die unten rechts, wo man Harmon (o.ä.) an dem Schrein tötet und zurück nach Novigrad reisen soll


----------



## Scholdarr (27. Juni 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Viel dreister ist es, dass Priscilla's Song da nicht drin ist!
> 
> Am Besten fand ich Triss' Questreihe!



Last Wish ist die beste Quest.


----------



## jamie (27. Juni 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Last Wish ist die beste Quest.



Nur wenn man Yen vorzieht.


----------



## SpatteL (28. Juni 2015)

Und wenn man das erste(oder war's das zweite?) Buch gelesen hat.^^


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (28. Juni 2015)

Und wenn man keines gelesen hat. Mein Gerald wird jedenfalls mit Yen alt hat aber mit beiden was gehabt.


----------



## apap (28. Juni 2015)

Nach fast 200 Stunden ein bitteres Ende erspielt  Ich war echt ein Engel in den Entscheidungen hab immer das kleinere Übel gewählt und auf Geld verzichtet wenns ging, dennoch kein Happyend. 

Mein fazit Top Spiel mit Abstrichen. Viel zu einfach, Geralt scheint ein Kämpfergott und nicht nur ein Held zus ein. Zu wenig starke Gegner auf der Map, und meistens nur kleine Grüppchen ausser vlt in Velen/Sumpf. Die großen Moster trotzt meisterlichen Designs leider auch zu einfach. Welt zu krass besiedelt, keine langen Phasen ohne jede Zilivisation. Das Gebiet etwas zu flach, wenig Erhebungen oder schwieriger zugängliche Orte. Was mir noch fehlte sind große Gruften, aus denen man sich gegen starke Gegner erst diese 40 Min rauskämpfen muss. Sehr schlimm aber fand ich dass man fast im 15 Minuten Takt immer bessere Schwerter und Rüstungen findet, war noch in keinem Spiel so oft bei Händlern fand ich etwas sinnlos. Leicht zu bekommen war auch alles, leider wenig spielerriche Herausforderungen. Ansonsten wirkte das Game doch etwas linear auf mich. Denoch für mein Empfinden das best gemachte Rollenspiel ever.


----------



## Atent123 (28. Juni 2015)

Ich muss ehrlich gestehen das Mass Effect 2 wen man die DLCs dazu rechnet für mich das bessere Spiel war.
Gibt es eigentlich schon Infos/Gerüchte was CD Projekt als nächstes macht ?


----------



## jamie (28. Juni 2015)

Das ist doch bekannt: Cyberpuk 2077


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Juni 2015)

Atent123 schrieb:


> Ich muss ehrlich gestehen das Mass Effect 2 wen man die DLCs dazu rechnet für mich das bessere Spiel war.
> Gibt es eigentlich schon Infos/Gerüchte was CD Projekt als nächstes macht ?



Dieses Bild oder so ein ähnliches kennst du nicht? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



CDPR hat 16 DLC Inhalte versprochen und es sind noch nicht alle da, ausserdem kommt im Herbst noch das Kostenpflichtige DLC Paket und ich schätze das vor 2016 nix neues zu Cyberpunk 2077 kommt. Frühestens Winter 2015 kann es sein das es mehr Screenshots oder weitere Infos dazu gibt.


----------



## Roundy (28. Juni 2015)

schlenzie schrieb:


> weiß jetzt nicht genau welche das ist, aber die unten rechts, wo man Harmon (o.ä.) an dem Schrein tötet und zurück nach Novigrad reisen soll





Spoiler



Ist das die mit lambert?
Wos um nen freund von ihm von der katzenschule ging?


Gruß


----------



## iluap3d (28. Juni 2015)

Hallo Forum,

hab jetzt glaub ich ein Problem....

Bin im Quest "Finde Hurensohn" und es heisst, ich solle alle gefundenen Dokumente lesen....  Ich hab nur kein Dokument mehr!?

Entweder, ich hab alle Dokumente oder Bücher in Novigrad verkauft oder ich habs - nach dem ich es gelesen hab  - fallen gelassen. Aber ich habs gelesen....


Und jetzt? 


Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung,
Grüße aus Austria


----------



## jamie (28. Juni 2015)

Hast du unter "Quest-Gegenstände" geguckt?


----------



## ryzen1 (28. Juni 2015)

Beim neuen DLC "Skellige's Most Wanted" gibt es einen schweren Bug. Man kann nicht mehr aus Skellige in andere Gebiete schnellreisen. Nur noch innerhalb.
Weiß jemand einen Fix?

Außer ein Savegame vor Skellige starten.
Das DLC einfach deinstallieren geht ja auch nicht. Dann kann ich mein Savegame nicht mehr laden - .-


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. Juni 2015)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Beim neuen DLC "Skellige's Most Wanted" gibt es einen schweren Bug. Man kann nicht mehr aus Skellige in andere Gebiete schnellreisen. Nur noch innerhalb.
> Weiß jemand einen Fix?
> 
> Außer ein Savegame vor Skellige starten.
> Das DLC einfach deinstallieren geht ja auch nicht. Dann kann ich mein Savegame nicht mehr laden - .-



Es könnte auch sein, dass die Schnellreise nicht funktioniert, bis du den Quest abgeschlossen hast. Ich hatte auch schon einen, während dem ich nicht schnellspeichern konnte.


----------



## iluap3d (28. Juni 2015)

> Hast du unter "Quest-Gegenstände" geguckt?



Jo, da kann ich alles durchlesen oder durchschaun, passiert nix...


----------



## DaBlackSheep (28. Juni 2015)

Ich habe mir mal die Bücher der "Die Geralt Saga" Reihe ausgeliehen. die ersten drei Bücher habe ich durch.
Jetzt dämmert mir auch mal so einiges (Witcher und Witcher 2 habe ich noch nicht gespielt).


----------



## ryzen1 (28. Juni 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Es könnte auch sein, dass die Schnellreise nicht funktioniert, bis du den Quest abgeschlossen hast. Ich hatte auch schon einen, während dem ich nicht schnellspeichern konnte.



Habe die Quest abgeschlossen. Immer noch Crash.
Bin nicht der einzige: 
CTD when Fast Traveling out of Skellige after "Final Preparations" mission begins.
new DLC broke my saves? - Page 2


----------



## Shona (29. Juni 2015)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Leider ist es das nicht. Wie gesagt, den Soundtrack mit 35 Songs habe ich ja, nur leider sind dort nicht alle im Spiel verwendeten Songs enthalten. Hab gelesen, dass es noch eine 50 Titel umfassende Version geben soll/geben wird.
> 
> Die Quest mit Rittersporn ist wirklich sehr schön umgesetzt!


Wenn es den geben soll dann wird es den definitiv noch geben  

War bei den anderen Teilen auch so das der komplette erst später rauskam bzw.  mit der EE Version

PS: Der Soundtrack ist bei jedem dabei,  egal welche Version man hat


----------



## iluap3d (29. Juni 2015)

He Leute bitte helft mir, bin echt am verzweifeln!

Steck in der Mission Hurensohn fest, als Nächstes soll ich "die gefundenen Dokumente durchlesen" - das Problem dabei ist: Ich habe diese Dokumente anscheinend nicht...

Bin jetzt zurück zum Platz des Hierarchen und habe beim "Witcher-Thalia" wieder alle Bücher und Dokumente, die ich ihm vor Kurzem verkauft habe wieder zurückgekauft und alle gelesen. Resulatat: Nix!

Allerdings ist mir eines aufgefallen: In meinem Inventar unter den Questgegenständen habe ich 2 Sachen, die ich nicht öffnen bzw. lesen kann: irg.einen "Geleitbrief" (hat ein rotes Siegel dabei) und irg.ein Buch "Silberzylinder" oder so ähnlich... Sind das genau die Sachen oder sind das Questgegenstände, die ich erst später benötige und daher jetzt noch nicht öffnen kann??

PS.: Da ich ja die angefragten Dokumente brauche um diesen Quest weiter zu verfolgen, eine Frage: Kann man Questgegenstände eigentlich ablegen? Verkaufen kann man sie ja nicht...


Danke
Bitte helft mir weiter,
Grüße aus AT


----------



## parad0xr (29. Juni 2015)

Also grundsätzlich sind alle Dokumente die für eine Quest relevant sind im Reiter Questgegenstände. Diese kann man wie du bereits gesagt hast weder Verkaufen noch sonst etwas. Es wäre hilfreich, so habe ich das immer an so verzwickten stellen gemacht, wenn du mal den genauen namen der Quests bei Google, YT oder ähnliches eingibst. Oft findest du eine Komplettösung oder Video wie einer die Quest spielt. 
Entweder es ist wirklich ein Bug und du hast das Dokument, wie auch immer, irgendwie zerstört oder verloren. Da bleibt dir nur übrig ein Speicherstand vorher zu laden.
Oder es ist viel einfacherer. Ich vermute einfach mal das, das Dokument irgendwo liegt und du sollst einfach damit interagieren. Da könnte das Video oder die komplettlösung helfen den Schreibtisch, wenn denn so sei, zu finden.


----------



## BabaYaga (29. Juni 2015)

ryzen1 schrieb:


> Habe die Quest abgeschlossen. Immer noch Crash.
> Bin nicht der einzige:
> CTD when Fast Traveling out of Skellige after "Final Preparations" mission begins.
> new DLC broke my saves? - Page 2



Jop ich hab das Prob jetzt auch.
Hab die News nicht so verfolgt am WE und die Quest vorhin durch Zufall gestartet, nun komm ich nicht mehr durch Schnellreise von den Inseln weg, weil das Game jedes Mal crashed im Ladescreen 
Okay, hoffe mal die nehmen das gleich mit rein in den 1.07 Patch, scheint ja irgendwie jeden in der Situation zu betreffen.


----------



## Exception (29. Juni 2015)

Gilt das mit den "sicheren" Questgegenständen eigentlich nur für Hauptquests? Ich habe nämlich ein paar Questgegenstände wie z.b. eine Rabenfeder die auch  als Questgegenstand markiert ist,  sich aber im letzten Fach befindet und auch verkauft werden könnte.


----------



## BabaYaga (29. Juni 2015)

Hatte bislang eher den Eindruck, dass die dahin verschoben werden, wenn du sie bereits verwendet hast, für die entsprechende Quest.


----------



## Laggy.NET (29. Juni 2015)

Ich habe fertig und muss sagen: Das beste Spiel, das ich je gespielt habe. 

Wobei ich auch sagen muss, dass es zu einfach wird. Ab level 20 hab ich den Schwierigkeitsgrad auf die vorletzte Stufe gestellt und hatte keine Probleme, das Spiel durchzuspielen. Die endkämpfe beim ersten Versuch geschafft.
Sollte ich es nochmal spielen, fang ich gleich mit dem höchsten an, denn selbst auf Tränke konnte ich bisher nahezu komplett verzichten. Schade eigentlich. Offensichtlich war mein "Rogue" Build aber auch extrem overpowered.
Die alten Witcher Teile fand ich da schwieriger.

Das Ende war durchaus befriedigend. So wie ich das im Nachhinein sehen kann, hab ich sogar das beste/positivste Ende bekommen.


----------



## Hptm_Krupp (30. Juni 2015)

Ja leider ist der Schwirigkeitsgrad eher ein Witz. Auch auf höchstem war das Spiel kein wirkliches Problem, bis auf Hanna und den Leuchtturm... ICH HASSE GEISTER 

Leider haben die Gegner ein Schema F das sie unbeirrt abklappern. Ich begreife einfach nicht wo das Problem ist mehrere Angriffsmusster zu programmieren und die Random ablaufen zu lassen damit man sich NICHT darauf einstellen kann, oder zumindest schwerer.

Zweiter Versuch jetzt wieder 5/5 und ohne Schnellreise, Gerald mag ja keine Portale


----------



## ryzen1 (30. Juni 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Jop ich hab das Prob jetzt auch.
> Hab die News nicht so verfolgt am WE und die Quest vorhin durch Zufall gestartet, nun komm ich nicht mehr durch Schnellreise von den Inseln weg, weil das Game jedes Mal crashed im Ladescreen
> Okay, hoffe mal die nehmen das gleich mit rein in den 1.07 Patch, scheint ja irgendwie jeden in der Situation zu betreffen.



Ich hab das Spiel erstmal zur Seite gelegt. Leider.
Hoffe der Patch mit Lösung zu dem Problem kommt bald.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. Juni 2015)

Finde es sehr komisch das einige Spieler dieses Problem haben und wieso es andere nicht hatten wie ich. Ist das schlampige Programmierung oder was.


----------



## M4xw0lf (30. Juni 2015)

Ich bin jetzt auch mal auf Skellige angekommen 
Mal sehen ob mich jetzt auch irgendein Bug ereilt.


----------



## ryzen1 (30. Juni 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Finde es sehr komisch das einige Spieler dieses Problem haben und wieso es andere nicht hatten wie ich. Ist das schlampige Programmierung oder was.



Voraussetzung ist auf jedenfall das installierte Skelliges Most Wanted DLC. Wie ein Spieler im Forum berichtet hat, hat er es einmal mit DLC und einmal ohne DLC getestet. Der Bug tritt nur mit dem DLC auf.
Vllt besteht auch ein Zusammenhang zu dem aktuellen Hauptquest oder einer anderen Quest. Ist halt bei der Vielzahl von Quests nicht so einfach.

Einige meinten zwar, man käme mit dem Boot zurück. Leider klappt das bei mir nicht.

Gerade noch was gelesen aber noch nicht getestet:



> _- Boot up the game and load a save in Velen, Kaer Morhen, anywhere that's not skellige FIRST._
> _- Pause and load your Skellige save._



Damit soll das Schnellreisen wieder funktionieren. 
Laut dem Benutzer darunter aber nicht ganz ohne Fehler:


> That worked for me up until the end game cut scenes. 140 hours put into the game, I've pretty much done everything and sadly can't finish it until the game is patched since I don't have a save before the DLC was activated. Hopefully they patch it this week so I can see the ending of the game, played the game so long that I don't feel like replaying it again for awhile (don't get me wrong I enjoyed the game fully, just burnt out).


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Juni 2015)

So, meine neue Grafikkarte, eine EVGA GTX980ti ACX 2.0+, ist bestellt, mit etwas Glück bekomme ich sie in 1-2 Wochen, dann kann der Oktober und das erste Addon von TW3 kommen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (30. Juni 2015)

vermutlich hatte ich die Mission schon vor diesem DLC erledigt und deswegen dann nicht diesen Bug ...


----------



## Nightslaver (30. Juni 2015)

So, gezwungener Maßen musste ich jetzt doch schon heute an eine neue Karte kommen da die GTX580 spontan beschlossen hat endgültig nicht mehr laufen zu wollen. 
Also doch kein Warten auf die EVGA GTX 980ti ACX 2.0+ sondern zur etwas teureren EVGA GTX 980ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+ gegriffen und ich muss sagen wow, es ist im Vergleich zur GTX 580 ein Quantensprung und zwar ein gewaltiger...
in FullHD mit alles auf Anschlag, nur Hairworks aus je nach Situation 63-90FPS, ein Traum, naja, fast, wärs nicht Realität.^^
Und die EVGA GTX 980ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+ bleibt dabei auch noch angenehm leise, konnte nicht feststellen das die Karte irgendwie groß bei den Lüftern aufdrehen würde, bleibt leiser als die alte Gainward GTX580 Phantom und die war mit 2,7 Sone jetzt schon nicht so extrem laut.
Da müsste ich eigentlich schon jetzt fast einen 2ten Durchlauf starten, jetzt wo ich TW3 mit angenehmen 60FPS und in voller grafischer Pracht spielen kann.


----------



## SpatteL (30. Juni 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> vermutlich hatte ich die Mission schon vor diesem DLC erledigt und deswegen dann nicht diesen Bug ...


Die Mission kam ja erst mit dem DLC.

Habe die Quest zwar gemacht, bin danach aber nicht weiter, da die das Spiel ja schon durch habe.


----------



## Wild Thing (30. Juni 2015)

Ist schon was bekannt wann der neue Patch kommen soll?


----------



## SpatteL (30. Juni 2015)

Habe es bei mir vorhin mal versucht, ich komme ohne Probleme von Skellege runter.


----------



## Scholdarr (1. Juli 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt auch mal auf Skellige angekommen
> Mal sehen ob mich jetzt auch irgendein Bug ereilt.



Mein Gott, brauchst du aber auch ewig...


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Mein Gott, brauchst du aber auch ewig...


Ich glaube ja, ich habe genau das von CDPR anvisierte Tempo - die DLCs kamen alle für mich zu sinnvollen Zeitpunkten


----------



## Laggy.NET (1. Juli 2015)

Das Spiel bietet aber auch viel Content. Leute, die am Tag max. 2 Stunden spielen und vielleicht nicht jeden Tag zocken (stichwort wetter draußen, reallife usw) können sich mit dem Game ein ganzes Jahr lang beschäftigen.
Ich hab mir letztes Wochenende die zeit genommen und 2x 12 Stunden durchgezogen, weil ich noch einige andere Spiele habe, die noch auf mich warten.

Aber ich freu mich jetzt schon, das Game nochmal durchzuspielen. Entweder irgendwann im Winter oder vielleicht mal, wenn es in 4K + Hairworks mit 60 FPS auf einer Karte läuft.


----------



## criss vaughn (1. Juli 2015)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Das Spiel bietet aber auch viel Content. Leute, die am Tag max. 2 Stunden spielen und vielleicht nicht jeden Tag zocken (stichwort wetter draußen, reallife usw) können sich mit dem Game ein ganzes Jahr lang beschäftigen.
> Ich hab mir letztes Wochenende die zeit genommen und 2x 12 Stunden durchgezogen, weil ich noch einige andere Spiele habe, die noch auf mich warten.
> 
> Aber ich freu mich jetzt schon, das Game nochmal durchzuspielen. Entweder irgendwann im Winter oder vielleicht mal, wenn es in 4K + Hairworks mit 60 FPS auf einer Karte läuft.



Ich gehöre zu jener Gattung: Berufstätig, verheiratet, 1 Kind - zum Glück läuft im Moment unheimlich viel Schrott im TV den meine Frau gerne guckt, so dass ich ohne Probleme mal 60 - 90 Minuten des Abends mit dem Hexer verbringen kann  Ich spiele nun seit Release mehr oder weniger jeden Tag besagte Zeit und bin mittlerweile auch endlich auf Skellige angelangt, habe mir aber auch wirklich viel Zeit für die Nebenquests, Witcher Contracts und Dialoge genommen - und ich muss sagen, dass es bisher das beste Spiel ist, dass ich je spielen durfte  Mal sehen wie die Geschichte ausgeht, von den meisten Spoilern bin ich verschont geblieben^^ 

Nur schuften muss meine 290 ordentlich, die xml- und ini-Tweaks von PCGH fordern nicht wenig Takt


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Juli 2015)

DLC 14 wurde kurz geleakt - ein alternatives Outfit für Ciri. Und ich HASSE es!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt ist Ciris Originaloutfit schon nicht der Knaller - hohe Absätze an den Stiefeln?! und ein zufällig permanent offenstehendes Hemd - aber das neue Teil ist eine Beleidigung für den gesunden Menschenverstand. Ein Ketten"hemdchen", dass den kompletten Bauch und große Teile des Rückens unbedeckt lässt, und NATÜRLICH über der Brust offensteht. Dazu trägt sie bestimmt noch Stilettos mit 15cm Absätzen. Meine Fresse, CDPR


----------



## TammerID (1. Juli 2015)

Das Outfit ist tatsächlich nicht schön. Ich bin mit dem Standard schon sehr zufrieden, mal abgesehen von den Schuhen bietet es eine gewisse Glaubwürdigkeit.


----------



## Scholdarr (1. Juli 2015)

Sehe ich ähnlich...

Finde es auch sehr traurig, dass es nach wie vor kein Outfit für Geralt gibt, das seinem Look in den Büchern auch nur nahe kommt. In Witcher 1 hat man Geralt extra derart eingekleidet und auch in Witcher 2 war das möglich. DAS wäre mal die Chance für einen Gratis-DLC gewesen, wenn man es schon nicht im Hauptspiel mitliefert....


Zu Ciris Stiefeletten: ich finde das auch recht dämlich. Nur dämlicher wird es aber dann, wenn man bemerkt, dass die gute Ciri barfuß auch unsichtbare Absätze trägt. Der Pelz um die Schultern (im späteren Spielverlauft) steht ihr allerdings gut.



Spoiler



In der Szene in der Sauna auf Skellige fällt einem das auf, wenn man genau hinschaut. Da läuft Ciri rum, als hätte sie Stiefeletten mit hohen Absätzen an, obwohl sie barfuß ist. Sieht SEHR seltsam und unnatürlich aus...


----------



## Rizzard (1. Juli 2015)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Das Spiel bietet aber auch viel Content. Leute, die am Tag max. 2 Stunden spielen und vielleicht nicht jeden Tag zocken (stichwort wetter draußen, reallife usw) können sich mit dem Game ein ganzes Jahr lang beschäftigen.
> Ich hab mir letztes Wochenende die zeit genommen und 2x 12 Stunden durchgezogen, weil ich noch einige andere Spiele habe, die noch auf mich warten.



Ich spiele seit Release an TW3, und bin noch lange nicht durch.
Unter der Woche hab ich kaum Zeit (bei dem Wetter schon garnicht). Hin und wieder spiel ich auch was anderes. Also wirds bei TW3 noch locker 1-2 Monate dauern.


----------



## huenni87 (1. Juli 2015)

Von diesen alternativen Outfits gefällt mir eigentlich nur Yennefers. Bei Triss finde ich die Frisur besser bei der Alternativen Version aber der Rest ist einfach zu viel. Das Kleid und die riesen Brosche im Haar, dazu das Diadem. So könnte sie auf einen Festball gehen aber nicht durch die Kanäle von Novigrad. Das für Ciri noch sowas kommt dachte ich mir schon. Ich werde es mir anschauen. Generell ist es ja normal das in solchen Spielen die Damen eher leicht bekleidet sind und der Faktor Rüstung nicht so groß geschrieben wird. Die Diskussion gab es doch glaub hier neulich erst. Die Kerle stehen in solchen Spielen immer bis an die Zähne bewaffnet und eingehüllt in Plattenrüstungen da, während die Frauen daneben im Kettenbikini auftauchen. 

Die Standardoutfits finde ich bei den Zauberinnen eigentlich ganz passend, selbst die hohen Absätze. Bei Ciri wäre eher was robusteres passend gewesen. Allerdings kann ich mir Ciri in einer Plattenrüstung auch nicht wirklich vorstellen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Juli 2015)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Generell ist es ja normal das in solchen Spielen die Damen eher leicht bekleidet sind und der Faktor Rüstung nicht so groß geschrieben wird. Die Diskussion gab es doch glaub hier neulich erst. Die Kerle stehen in solchen Spielen immer bis an die Zähne bewaffnet und eingehüllt in Plattenrüstungen da, während die Frauen daneben im Kettenbikini auftauchen.



Nur hatte The Witcher 1 schon sinnvolle Rüstungen für Frauen; siehe zum Beispiel Toruviel. Dass CDPR sich da so zurückentwickelt (in TW2 gings schon bergab damit), um dem vermuteten Fangeschmack nachzukommen, nehme ich ihnen übel.


----------



## SpatteL (1. Juli 2015)

Bei Ciri kann man sich das normale Outfit vielleicht noch damit erklären, das sie schnell aufbrechen musste und daher keine Zeit sich passendes Schuhwerk anzuziehen.


----------



## Hptm_Krupp (1. Juli 2015)

SpatteL schrieb:


> Bei Ciri kann man sich das normale Outfit vielleicht noch damit erklären, das sie schnell aufbrechen musste und daher keine Zeit sich passendes Schuhwerk anzuziehen.


 Eine Frau hatte damals überhaupt sowas bescheuertes wie hochhackige Schuhe? Und eine Frau die ein Schwert auf dem Rücken trägt um sich gegen Monster zu wehren trägt gleichzeitig mit Sicherheit todbringendes Schuhwerk. Das ist so als würde Gerald nachts mit Sonnenbrille und Kopfhörern rumlaufen. Aber den Kiddis würde das bestimmt gefallen ...


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Juli 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Ich gehöre zu jener Gattung: Berufstätig, verheiratet, 1 Kind - zum Glück läuft im Moment unheimlich viel Schrott im TV den meine Frau gerne guckt, so dass ich ohne Probleme mal 60 - 90 Minuten des Abends mit dem Hexer verbringen kann  Ich spiele nun seit Release mehr oder weniger jeden Tag besagte Zeit und bin mittlerweile auch endlich auf Skellige angelangt, habe mir aber auch wirklich viel Zeit für die Nebenquests, Witcher Contracts und Dialoge genommen



Das ist bei mir sehr ähnlich, minus Kind  
Meine Freundin geht zur Zeit jobbedingt unter der Woche um 10 ins Bett, da kann ich noch eine Runde daddeln, manchmal am frühen Abend auch noch eine halbe Stunde bis Stunde.


----------



## JimSim3 (1. Juli 2015)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Das Spiel bietet aber auch viel Content. Leute, die am Tag max. 2 Stunden spielen und vielleicht nicht jeden Tag zocken (stichwort wetter draußen, reallife usw) können sich mit dem Game ein ganzes Jahr lang beschäftigen.
> Ich hab mir letztes Wochenende die zeit genommen und 2x 12 Stunden durchgezogen, weil ich noch einige andere Spiele habe, die noch auf mich warten.
> 
> Aber ich freu mich jetzt schon, das Game nochmal durchzuspielen. Entweder irgendwann im Winter oder vielleicht mal, wenn es in 4K + Hairworks mit 60 FPS auf einer Karte läuft.



Das schlimme ist, wenn man ne Weile spielt kommt man in einen gewissen Rhythmus und erledigt im Spiel Aufgaben einfach schneller. Ich komm momentan vielleicht 1-2 mal in der Woche dazu für 2 Stunden zu zocken... Da vergesse ich 1. immer wieder, das man möglichst häufig speichern sollte und 2. brauch ich immer noch ein bisschen um wieder in die Steuerung rein zu kommen. Da ich auf der höchsten Schwierigkeitsstufe spiele kann es schon mal passieren, das ich nach ner halben Stunde sterbe und der letzte Speicherstand auch wieder 15 Minuten her ist...  Ich hab jetzt ~24 Stunden gespielt und bin Lvl 9 und gerade dabei dem Baron zu helfen. Ich glaub deine Schätzung mit dem Jahr haut hin.


----------



## SpatteL (1. Juli 2015)

Hptm_Krupp schrieb:


> Eine Frau hatte damals überhaupt sowas bescheuertes wie hochhackige Schuhe?


"damals" zählt hier nicht, das ist eine Fantasy-Welt. :p
Aber ganz ährlich, bis ich das hier gelesen habe, ist mir das gar nicht (negatv) aufgefallen.

btw. Mit GOG-Galaxy habe ich gerade das neue DLC "Where The Cat And The Wolf Play" geladen.

MfG

Edit:


Spoiler



Quest startet in Erzdorf nördlich der Reuseninsel in Velen


----------



## SpatteL (1. Juli 2015)

Doppelpost -_-

Nette kleine Quest, als Belohnung gab es bei mir(oder sind die immer gleich?):


Spoiler



ein Hexerstahlschwert Stufe 35, etwas besser als das meisterliche Wolfsschwert



MfG


----------



## BabaYaga (1. Juli 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> So, gezwungener Maßen musste ich jetzt doch schon heute an eine neue Karte kommen da die GTX580 spontan beschlossen hat endgültig nicht mehr laufen zu wollen.
> Also doch kein Warten auf die EVGA GTX 980ti ACX 2.0+ sondern zur etwas teureren EVGA GTX 980ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+ gegriffen und ich muss sagen wow, es ist im Vergleich zur GTX 580 ein Quantensprung und zwar ein gewaltiger...
> in FullHD mit alles auf Anschlag, nur Hairworks aus je nach Situation 63-90FPS, ein Traum, naja, fast, wärs nicht Realität.^^
> Und die EVGA GTX 980ti Superclocked+ ACX 2.0+ bleibt dabei auch noch angenehm leise, konnte nicht feststellen das die Karte irgendwie groß bei den Lüftern aufdrehen würde, bleibt leiser als die alte Gainward GTX580 Phantom und die war mit 2,7 Sone jetzt schon nicht so extrem laut.
> Da müsste ich eigentlich schon jetzt fast einen 2ten Durchlauf starten, jetzt wo ich TW3 mit angenehmen 60FPS und in voller grafischer Pracht spielen kann.



Absoluter Hammer das Teil, hab die auch seit ca 2 Wochen. Die ACX Kühlung hats einfach drauf, man hört selbst unter Last so gut wie nix  War schon bei meiner alten 780 SC ACX so.
Mit FullHD unterforderst du die neue Karte, selbst wenn du alle Regler und Hairgedöns auf max stellst.
Mach am besten Downsampling auf 1440p, kannst immer noch alles maxed lassen und sieht absolut bombastisch aus. Frames sind auch da immer zwischen 50 und 60 je nachdem.
Viel Spaß mit dem Teil


----------



## huenni87 (1. Juli 2015)

SpatteL schrieb:


> Doppelpost -_-
> 
> Nette kleine Quest, als Belohnung gab es bei mir(oder sind die immer gleich?):
> 
> ...



Hab die Quest auch schon fertig. Ist recht schnell erledigt aber ganz cool. Die Belohnung scheint aber zu variieren.



Spoiler



Habe den anderen Hexer getötet nach dem ich ihn noch verhört habe. Habe ein Silberschwert Stufe 1 bekommen und ein Stahlschwert Stufe 31.



Edit: Es gibt ja auch ne Quest in Kaer Morhen wo man in diese Mine muss.



Spoiler



Da lag bei mir am Ende in der Truhe eine Meisterliche Wolfsrüstung. Ob die da seit dem DLC immer drin ist weiß ich aber nicht.


----------



## Scholdarr (2. Juli 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Nur hatte The Witcher 1 schon sinnvolle Rüstungen für Frauen; siehe zum Beispiel Toruviel. Dass CDPR sich da so zurückentwickelt (in TW2 gings schon bergab damit), um dem vermuteten Fangeschmack nachzukommen, nehme ich ihnen übel.



Sehe ich ähnlich. Da muss man sich nur mal Triss anschauen. Eindeutiger Rückschritt seit TW2...


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich. Da muss man sich nur mal Triss anschauen. Eindeutiger Rückschritt seit TW2...



Also ich kann da keinen Rückschritt erkennen. In TW2 gab es kaum Frauen die eine wichtigere Rolle gespielt haben und die die es haben waren meist Zauberinnen wie Shella, Phillipa, Triss. Und eine "weibliche" Person in voller Rüstung gab es ja, Saskia:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 In TW3 dann gibt es außer den Zauberinnnen so gut wie keine großartig wichtigere Frauen die im Kriegshandwerk tätig sind, außer einer weiblichen Scoiatel im Rahmen einer Nebenquest und die war auch alles andere als freizügig angezogen, sondern ehr sehr passend in einer Lederkluft die keinen besonders aufreizenden Eindruck erweckte.
So zimlich alle anderen wichtigen weiblichen Personen sind ansonsten Zauberinnen gewesen und die neigten schon in den Romanen dazu völlig überbrezelt gekleidet zu sein und  sehr viel Haut zu zeigen, hat also nichts mit irgendwelchen sich einen runterholenden 12jährigen Kindern zu tun die CDP da ansprechen will.
Ich möchte nur mal an die Zusammenkunft der Zauberer auf Thanedd in dem Roman "Die Zeit der Verachtung" erinnern, dort gab es einige Vertreterinnen der weiblichen Zauberzunpft die schon fast als nuttig gekleidet bezeichnet werden können, mit durchsichtigen Oberteilen und sehr ausladenden einblicken auf die Brüste und insgesammt sehr viel Haut.

Also wie gesagt, ich kann da nicht erkennen das CDP irgendwo einen Rückschritt gemacht hat, was das Aussehn der weiblichen Charaktere anbelangt. Da wird wieder was reingedichtet was definitiv nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. Juli 2015)

Unter voller Rüstung Verstehe ich was anderes die Brüste haben in dem Bild keinen Schutz durch Metall.


----------



## huenni87 (2. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Sehe ich ähnlich. Da muss man sich nur mal Triss anschauen. Eindeutiger Rückschritt seit TW2...



Findest du das Standard Outfit von ihr ist ein Rückschritt? Außer das der Ausschnitt deutlich tiefer ist als in Teil 2 sehe ich da keine großen Änderungen vom Stil her. Nightslaver hat es ganz passend geschrieben und ich finde auch das die Outfits gerade auf die Zauberinnen passen. 

Und die anderen Damen in dem Spiel sind ja wirklich nicht so angezogen. Die weniger wichtigen NPC Frauen sind meist sogar sehr zugeknöpft und tragen lange Kleider.

Als Beispiel zu Saskia in Teil 2, kann man in Teil 3 zusätzlich Cerys nennen. Die ist nun wirklich nicht sexy angezogen sondern eher praktisch gekleidet ist. Cerys


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Juli 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Unter voller Rüstung Verstehe ich was anderes die Brüste haben in dem Bild keinen Schutz durch Metall.



Und wer sagt das es früher nur Vollplatte gegeben hat? Die Rüstung die Saskia trägt ist schon "halbwegs" getreu und ist eben keine Vollplatte sondern eine soganente Bauchplatte wie sie im Mittelalter des 14 Jahrhunderts öfters Verwendung  fand:



> Der Bauchpanzer ist ein Militärschutz der den Bauch des Soldaten, von Sitze des Brustbeins bis zur Talie bedeckte. Dierser Teil der mittelalterlichen Rüstung wurde normalerweise mit einem Brustpanzer komplementiert, konnte aber auch ohne diesen getragen werden, was dazu diente eine bessere Bewegung im Kampf zu ermöglichen.  Der Bauchpanzer besteht aus einer oder mehreren Stahlplatten und ist am Rückenteil, oder mit einfachen Riemen befestigt. Der Bauchpanzer erstetze im Mittelalter das Kettenhemd, welches diesen Teil des Körpers oft nicht ausreichend zu schützen im stande war.



Es hat also nichts damit zu tun das Saskia zwingend besonders aufreizend wirken soll das die Brustplatte weggelassen hat.


----------



## Scholdarr (2. Juli 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also ich kann da keinen Rückschritt erkennen. In TW2 gab es kaum Frauen die eine wichtigere Rolle gespielt haben und die die es haben waren meist Zauberinnen wie Shella, Phillipa, Triss. Und eine "weibliche" Person in voller Rüstung gab es ja, Saskia



Ich hab von Triss geredet. Wovon redest du?

Und du brauchst mir nicht erzählen, wie Frauen in den Büchern aussahen. Ich kenne die Romane nahezu auswendig.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich hab von Triss geredet. Wovon redest du?
> 
> Und du brauchst mir nicht erzählen, wie Frauen in den Büchern aussahen. Ich kenne die Romane nahezu auswendig.



Nein, du hast Triss nur als Beispiel angeführt, aber primär in deinem Post dem von dir zitierten Beitrag zugestimmt das es seid TW2 schlechter aussehn täte. Also hab ich mich in meinem Post allgemein darauf bezogen das ich nicht erkennen kann das es seid TW2 schlechter würde, sondern das die Qualität nicht nur aufs Sexobjekt reduzierten Rüstungsdesigns auf einem ehnlich hohen Niveau geblieben ist, was die weiblichen Charaktere betrifft, wie es schon in TW1 war.

Was die Bücher angeht, so kennst du sie vieleicht, wie einige andere und ich auch, aber es gibt genug die hier lesen und evt. auch mitdiskutieren die nicht wissen das es Zauberinnen gibt die schon in den Büchern dazu neigten ihre sexuellen Reitze übermäßig zu betonen, weshalb ich das nochmal angebracht habe.


----------



## Scholdarr (2. Juli 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein, du hast Triss nur als Beispiel angeführt, aber primär in deinem Post dem von dir zitierten Beitrag zugestimmt das es seid TW2 schlechter aussehn täte. Also hab ich mich in meinem Post allgemein darauf bezogen das ich nicht erkennen kann das es seid TW2 schlechter würde, sondern das die Qualität nicht nur aufs Sexobjekt reduzierten Rüstungsdesigns auf einem ehnlich hohen Niveau geblieben ist, was die weiblichen Charaktere betrifft, wie es schon in TW1 war.


Triss ist aber zentraler Bestandteil der Spiele, weil sie zentraler NPC ist. Sie war die weibliche Haupt-NPC in TW2 (mit Abstand) und ist eine der drei weiblichen Haupt-NPCs in TW3. Und die Outfits von allen drei weiblichen Haupt-NPCs sind unnötig sexualisiert. Triss trifft das in besonderem Maße, weil es einen Lore-Hintergrund gibt, warum sie für gewöhnlich keinen Ausschnitt zeigt. In TW2 hat CDPR dem Rechnung getragen (nachdem man es in TW1 versemmelt hatte). In TW3 hingegen ignoriert man es wieder komplett, damit man schön die Brüste in Szene setzen kann, mit dem neuen alternativen Look noch mehr als zuvor. Dass das Outfit in keinster Weise zum Kontext bzw. zur Situation im Spiel passt, muss ich wohl gar nicht erst extra erwähnen...



> Was die Bücher angeht, so kennst du sie vieleicht, wie einige andere und ich auch, aber es gibt genug die hier lesen und evt. auch mitdiskutieren die nicht wissen das Zauberinnen in den Büchern schon dazu neigen ihre sexuellen Reitze übermäßig zu betonen, weshalb ich das nochmal angebracht habe.


Sie tun das, wenn es für angebracht halten. Du hast hier das Konzil von Thanedd als Beispiel angeführt. Nun ja, schlechtes Beispiel, würde ich mal sagen, da das eine völlig andere Umgebung war als in den Spielen. Es war ein Event zum Repräsentieren und Auffallen, bei dem die Zauberinnen natürlich ihre Reize zur Schau stellen. Wenn Zauberinnen z.B. auf Reisen sind, tragen sie normale Reisekleidung.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Triss ist aber zentraler Bestandteil der Spiele, weil sie zentraler NPC ist. Sie war die weibliche Haupt-NPC in TW2 (mit Abstand) und ist eine der drei weiblichen Haupt-NPCs in TW3. Und die Outfits von allen drei weiblichen Haupt-NPCs sind unnötig sexualisiert. Triss trifft das in besonderem Maße, weil es einen Lore-Hintergrund gibt, warum sie für gewöhnlich keinen Ausschnitt zeigt. In TW2 hat CDPR dem Rechnung getragen (nachdem man es in TW1 versemmelt hatte). In TW3 hingegen ignoriert man es wieder komplett, damit man schön die Brüste in Szene setzen kann, mit dem neuen alternativen Look noch mehr als zuvor. Dass das Outfit in keinster Weise zum Kontext bzw. zur Situation im Spiel passt, muss ich wohl gar nicht erst extra erwähnen...



Ja das mag richtig sein, trotzdem ist man noch weit davon entfernt weibliche Charaktere in TW3 sexuell übermäßig darzustellen, wie es in diveren anderen Spielen der Fall ist. (Stichwort Kettenbikini und Stofffetzengewand)



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Sie tun das, wenn es für angebracht halten. Du hast hier das Konzil von Thanedd als Beispiel angeführt. Nun ja, schlechtes Beispiel, würde ich mal sagen, da das eine völlig andere Umgebung war als in den Spielen. Es war ein Event zum Repräsentieren und Auffallen, bei dem die Zauberinnen natürlich ihre Reize zur Schau stellen. Wenn Zauberinnen z.B. auf Reisen sind, tragen sie normale Reisekleidung.



Nun ja, selbst die "normale" Reisekleidung fällt bei der einen oder anderen Zauberin mal mehr Körperbetont aus als bei der anderen...


----------



## Scholdarr (2. Juli 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja das mag richtig sein, trotzdem ist man noch weit davon entfernt weibliche Charaktere in TW3 sexuell übermäßig darzustellen, wie es in diveren anderen Spielen der Fall ist. (Stichwort Kettenbikini und Stofffetzengewand)


Das ist wahr. Mir ging es aber vor allem um den Vergleich mit TW2 und nicht den Vergleich mit anderen Spielen. 



> Nun ja, selbst die "normale" Reisekleidung fällt bei der einen oder anderen Zauberin mal mehr Körperbetont aus als bei der anderen...


Sicher nicht so "körperbetont" wie das neue Outfit für Triss. Oder das neue bauchfreie Top für Ciri. Gibt auch ne fette Blasenentzündung im kalten Skellige...


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Sicher nicht so "körperbetont" wie das neue Outfit für Triss. Oder das neue bauchfreie Top für Ciri. Gibt auch ne fette Blasenentzündung im kalten Skellige...



Ja gut, das muss man glücklicherweise nicht nehmen wens einen nicht gefällt, so wie mir.
Habe bis jetzt keines der alternativen Outfits aktiviert weil ich sie alle ehr wenig passend finde.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Juli 2015)

Wie viele Stunden der Hauptquest hat man vor sich, wenn man in Skellige ankommt?
Irgendwie will ich die Story bald hinter mir haben.

Schade das Galaxy die Spielzeit nicht mehr zählt.


----------



## Scholdarr (2. Juli 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wie viele Stunden der Hauptquest hat man vor sich, wenn man in Skellige ankommt?
> Irgendwie will ich die Story bald hinter mir haben.
> 
> Schade das Galaxy die Spielzeit nicht mehr zählt.



Warum willst du denn die Story bald hinter dir haben???

Ich würde sagen, dass du noch mindestens 50% des Spiels vor dir hast, wenn du in Skellige ankommst und den größten Teil des Inhalts von Velen und Novigrad erledigt hast (ohne die Quest für hochlevelige Charaktere).


----------



## turbosnake (2. Juli 2015)

> Warum willst du denn die Story bald hinter dir haben???


Damit ich das Ende kenne, also meine Neugierde befriedigt ist und ich mich anderen Dingen zuwenden kann. Dazu hab ich gerade recht viel Zeit und wollte in der Zeit zuende bringen.
Deswegen hätte ich gerne die Zeit für die Story.
Nebenbei will ich deinen Text über das Ende lesen, je eher desto besser.

Sonst geht mir auch die Lust verloren das Spiel wegen dem Gameplay zu spielen.
So fehlt mir die Lust die Zutaten zu suchen, die einem durch Rezepte den Kampf einfacher machen, da ich nicht weiß wo ich zB Mistelzweige finde und die ganze Map absuchen ist auch keine Lösung.


----------



## Scholdarr (2. Juli 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Damit ich das Ende kenne, also meine Neugierde befriedigt ist und ich mich anderen Dingen zuwenden kann. Dazu hab ich gerade recht viel Zeit und wollte in der Zeit zuende bringen.
> Deswegen hätte ich gerne die Zeit für die Story.


Naja, wenn du nur die Mainquest spielst, dann wirst du dich am Ende wahrscheinlich ärgern, zum einen, weil viele der Nebenquests schlicht besser sind als die Mainquest und zum anderen, weil es sehr unatmosphärisch ist, wenn du die nach dem Ende des Spiels noch spielen möchtest (weil das Spiel dann auf einen Zustand vor dem Ende zurückgesetzt wird und praktisch alle wichtigen NPCs einfach verschwunden sind...). Aber ich kann das gut nachvollziehen. Witcher 3 ist eigentlich zu groß für alle, die nicht mal eben mehr als 2 Stunden am Tag zocken können. Denn so verliert man früher oder später einfach das Interesse, vor allem, wenn man zwischendrin mal eine größere Pause macht. Deshalb hab ich das Spiel auch in ein paar Extremsessions möglichst schnell durchgezogen, bevor die typische "Game Fatigue" einsetzt bei solchen Titeln...



> Nebenbei will ich deinen Text über das Ende lesen, je eher desto besser.


Haha, DAS ist doch mal ein guter Grund... 


> Sonst geht mir auch die Lust verloren das Spiel wegen dem Gameplay zu spielen.


Ok, dafür ist das Gameplay imo auch nicht gut genug.



> So fehlt mir die Lust die Zutaten zu suchen, die einem durch Rezepte den Kampf einfacher machen, da ich nicht weiß wo ich zB Mistelzweige finde und die ganze Map absuchen ist auch keine Lösung.


Probiere doch einfach die Alchemisten durch (per Schnellreise). Mistelzweige müssten einige im Angebot haben...


----------



## S754 (2. Juli 2015)

Hallo, ich bin neu bei Witcher. Habe es gerade gekauft und lade es gerade herunter. Frage: Soll ich Patch 1.06 installieren, oder bei 1.02 bleiben aufgrund von evtl. Bugs?
Dann noch eine Frage: Was ist momentan ein günstiger Preis für Witcher 3?

Welche Grafikeinstellungen würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Habe eine 290X, 16GB RAM und einen i5 4690k.


----------



## antic (2. Juli 2015)

Bin nun seid Release schon 60 Stunden mit Witcher beschäftigt und sehe immer noch kein ende.
Ist die Hexerfestung das letzte Gebiet?
Liebe das Game. Bitte in Zukunft wieder mehr so packende Games Entwickeln


----------



## Scholdarr (2. Juli 2015)

antic schrieb:


> Bin nun seid Release schon 60 Stunden mit Witcher beschäftigt und sehe immer noch kein ende.
> Ist die Hexerfestung das letzte Gebiet?
> Liebe das Game. Bitte in Zukunft wieder mehr so packende Games Entwickeln



Warst du schon auf Skellige?

Die letzte Quest ist es nicht. Danach kommt noch so einiges.


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Warum willst du denn die Story bald hinter dir haben???
> 
> *Ich würde sagen, dass du noch mindestens 50% des Spiels vor dir hast*, wenn du in Skellige ankommst und den größten Teil des Inhalts von Velen und Novigrad erledigt hast (ohne die Quest für hochlevelige Charaktere).


Hot dayum 
Ich kann vermutlich nahtlos mit den Erweiterungen weitermachen...


----------



## turbosnake (2. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Naja, wenn du nur die Mainquest spielst, dann wirst du dich am Ende wahrscheinlich ärgern, zum einen, weil viele der Nebenquests schlicht besser sind als die Mainquest und zum anderen, weil es sehr unatmosphärisch ist, wenn du die nach dem Ende des Spiels noch spielen möchtest (weil das Spiel dann auf einen Zustand vor dem Ende zurückgesetzt wird und praktisch alle wichtigen NPCs einfach verschwunden sind...)
> .


Ich wollte auch nicht alle Nebenquests ignorieren, sondern mich auf die beschränken die ich interessant finde oder brauche um auf das Level zu kommen das empfohlen wird.
Dafür kann mir nur niemand die Zeit sagen, deshalb wollte ich die der Mainquest wissen.
Wobei ich die Hexer Aufträge bisher meistens ignoriert habe.
Aber alles kann man so oder so nicht in einem Durchgang machen.



_Ok, dafür ist das Gameplay imo auch nicht gut genug.
_
Das von Ciri gefällt mir mehr, wobei ich sie bisher nur kurz un Rückblicken spielen konnte.
Ob es mal ein eigenes Spiel um sie gibt?
Wobei es in den Vorgängern auch nicht besser war




> Probiere doch einfach die Alchemisten durch (per Schnellreise). Mistelzweige müssten einige im Angebot haben...


Stimmt, wobei mir mehr fehlt als das.
Wobei ein ingame Verzeichnis über die Pflanzen auch praktisch wäre, zumindest mir fehlt es.

Edit: zu den Nebenquest, manchmal bin ich neugierig, sowie bei 2 Frauen die im Vorgänger vorkamen ( Ves und Phillipa) oder ich stolperte aus versehen rein, wie in die Buchhandlung in Novigrad, die Quest kann man sehr leicht übeesehen oder sie ergeben sich aus anderen Quests, wie zB die Schatzsuchen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (2. Juli 2015)

Wie meinst du das mit Ingame Verzeichnis der Pflanzen wo welche steht doch nicht ? Einfach alle mitnehmen am Wegesrand und was noch fehlt kaufen. Und eigentlich habe ich nur 2 Tränke während des Spiel verwendet Schwalbe und Donner. Und auch fast nur den Energie-Schild Zauber. Es sei denn man musste mal einen anderen Einsetzen wie Druckwelle.

Mit 100 Stunden haben sie jedenfalls nicht übertrieben und fand keine Stunde davon langweilig, das würde wohl erst kommen wenn ich das Spiel jetzt sofort ein 2. mal spielen würde.


----------



## Scholdarr (2. Juli 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch nicht alle Nebenquests ignorieren, sondern mich auf die beschränken die ich interessant finde oder brauche um auf das Level zu kommen das empfohlen wird.
> Dafür kann mir nur niemand die Zeit sagen, deshalb wollte ich die der Mainquest wissen.
> Wobei ich die Hexer Aufträge bisher meistens ignoriert habe.
> Aber alles kann man so oder so nicht in einem Durchgang machen.


Ach, geht schon... 

Gerade die Hexeraufträge sind doch gut. An deiner Stelle würde ich mal ein paar davon spielen, alleine fürs Flair. 

Für die Hauptquest und ein paar Nebenquests ab Anfang Skellige würde ich mal mindestens 30 Stunden tippen und auch nur, wenn du fleißig Fast Travel nutzt... 



> Stimmt, wobei mir mehr fehlt als das.
> Wobei ein ingame Verzeichnis über die Pflanzen auch praktisch wäre, zumindest mir fehlt es.


Nicht ingame, aber vielleicht trotzdem eine Hilfe... 

The Witcher 3 - herb locations in every region of the game â€¢ Eurogamer.net
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Herb Locations Guide | The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt


----------



## turbosnake (2. Juli 2015)

Ich will ohne Guide spielen, aber trotzdem danke.

30 Stunden, also 3 Tage Spielzeit. 

Dann werde ich wohl doch ein paar der Aufträge machen.


----------



## BabaYaga (2. Juli 2015)

Hatte die letzten 2 Wochen genau 3h zum zoggen. Interesse ist aber vorhanden wie am ersten Tag. Blöderweise stecke ich aber noch in Skellige aufgrund dieses doofen Bugs und jetzt bin ich wieder übers WE nicht zu Hause grrrr.
Hätte Mo/Di frei, hoffe bis dahin kommt da ein Fix bzw. Patch 1.07, wär eine feine Sache!


----------



## turbosnake (2. Juli 2015)

Was ist das für ein Bug?
Ich kann das Spiel erstmal nicht updaten, außer ich bekomme die ohne Internet.
Wäre er ein Gamebraker wäre das sehr schlecht.

Btw Wie habt ihr euch bei Junior entscheiden?


----------



## Scholdarr (2. Juli 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Btw Wie habt ihr euch bei Junior entscheiden?





Spoiler



Verschonen. Mein Geralt ist weder (Scharf-)Richter noch Mörder.


----------



## BabaYaga (2. Juli 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Bug?
> Ich kann das Spiel erstmal nicht updaten, außer ich bekomme die ohne Internet.



Betrifft dich nur wenn du eine spezielle DLC Quest auf Skillege startest (Skillege's Most Wanted), die Schnellreise zurück aufs Land funktioniert dann offensichtlich bei manchen Leuten nicht mehr bzw. das Spiel stürzt jedes Mal ab, wenn man es versucht.
Mit der Releaseversion und ohne Updates/DLCs bist du davon aber eh nicht betroffen.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juli 2015)

Ich hab Version 1.06. Deswegen die Frage.
Wo wohnt Trias genau?
Meinte ich soll mal zu ihr kommen, aber so finde ich die nicht.

Dazu hab ich noch einen Bug: Die Kamera klebt direkt hinter Geralt und ich kann mit den Schwertern nicht mehr kämpfen.


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Juli 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich hab Version 1.06. Deswegen die Frage.
> Wo wohnt Trias genau?
> Meinte ich soll mal zu ihr kommen, aber so finde ich die nicht.
> 
> Dazu hab ich noch einen Bug: Die Kamera klebt direkt hinter Gerät und ich kann mit den Schwertern nicht mehr kämpfen.



Hinter GERÄT? Ich hab ja schon viele Schreibweisen gesehen, aber das ist selbst mir neu...


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Hinter GERÄT? Ich hab ja schon viele Schreibweisen gesehen, aber das ist selbst mir neu...


Blöde Autokorrektur.

Wüstte nur wirklich gerne wo man Triss finden kann.


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Juli 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Blöde Autokorrektur.
> 
> Wüstte nur wirklich gerne wo man Triss finden kann.



Kommt drauf an in welchem Stadium des Spiels du bist...warum suchst du sie denn?


----------



## turbosnake (3. Juli 2015)

Hat sich von alleine erledigt, da eine Quest das erledigt hat.


----------



## jamie (3. Juli 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Btw Wie habt ihr euch bei Junior entscheiden?



Ich habe ihn umgebracht. Weniger wegen Ciri, als viel mehr wegen der ganzen Prostituierten, die er massakriert hat, usw.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Juli 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn umgebracht. Weniger wegen Ciri, als viel mehr wegen der ganzen Prostituierten, die er massakriert hat, usw.



Hab ich auch gemacht. Aber man muss schon sagen, seinen Namen hat er alle Ehre gemacht.


----------



## TammerID (3. Juli 2015)

Umgebracht. Das war mir zu krass was der da mit den ganzen Leuten gemacht hat.


----------



## Laggy.NET (3. Juli 2015)

Junior der Hurensohn. Natürlich umgebracht.
Auch wenn man sich als Hexer eigentlich raushalten sollte, so gibt es im Spiel dennoch meist böse Konsequenzen, wenn einem alles egal ist....


Ansonsten hoffe ich mal, es kommt ne Mod, mit der man das Spiel auch mit Ciri durchspielen kann.
Von mir aus auch ne Art Arena Mod/Addon

Ich finde Ciri durchaus sehr befriedigend..... öhm, also das Gameplay 



Spoiler



vor allem der Kampf gegen die drei Muhmen war mit Ciri ein absolutes Highlight. Mit ihren Fähigkeiten ist sie wie geschaffen, sich durch Gegner Massen zu schnetzeln


----------



## Kinguin (3. Juli 2015)

jamie schrieb:


> Ich habe ihn umgebracht. Weniger wegen Ciri, als viel mehr wegen der ganzen Prostituierten, die er massakriert hat, usw.



Jap habe ich auch - das Geralt das nicht mal wirklich erwähnt,aber gut ihm geht es halt um seine Tochter in erster Linie.
Richtig war es aber nicht den Richter zu spielen,aber war mir in dem Moment egal.


----------



## Rizzard (3. Juli 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Jap habe ich auch - das Geralt das nicht mal wirklich erwähnt,aber gut ihm geht es halt um seine Tochter in erster Linie.
> Richtig war es aber nicht den Richter zu spielen,aber war mir in dem Moment egal.



Ich hab da nicht mal 2 Sekunden überlegt und ihm die Rübe abgeschlagen.
Normal bleib ich auch eher neutral als Hexer, aber bei dieser Person gab es keine Alternative.


----------



## Kinguin (3. Juli 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich hab da nicht mal 2 Sekunden überlegt und ihm die Rübe abgeschlagen.
> Normal bleib ich auch eher neutral als Hexer, aber bei dieser Person gab es keine Alternative.



Habe auch nicht gefackelt, eigentlich hätte der Typ noch viel mehr verdient.
Dieser Junior schien Spaß daran zu haben Menschen zu foltern und ihnen erst ganz am Ende den Gnadenstoß zu geben bzw bis ihren Schmerzen/Verblutungen erliegen.
Da ist der schnelle Tod durch Geralts Klinge ja noch "freundlich" gewesen.Trotzdem war es wohl nicht richtig den Henker zu spielen,
Aber ich habe mich ganz am Anfang entschieden,dass ich bei Geralt spontan nach Situation entscheide wie ich vorgehe. 
Ich wollte mich da halt nicht genau festlegen,welchen Geralt ich jetzt spiele.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (3. Juli 2015)

Habe ihn erst umgebracht dann aber etwas später als ich die Auswirkungen gesehen habe neu geladen und mich diesmal anders entschieden,


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Juli 2015)

Wie schnell ihr alle seid, jemanden umzubringen...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (3. Juli 2015)

Bei dem was er gemacht hat hat er es mind. 3x verdient.


----------



## JimSim3 (3. Juli 2015)

"Viele, die leben, verdienen den Tod und manche, die sterben, verdienen das Leben. Kannst du es ihnen geben, Frodo? Dann sei nicht so rasch mit einem Todesurteil bei der Hand. Selbst die ganz Weisen erkennen nicht alle Absichten." - Gandalf


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wie schnell ihr alle seid, jemanden umzubringen...



Die Entscheidung fiel mir ehrlich gesagt nicht schwer, bei dem Ambiente - drei getötete Prostituierte in der Wanne, eine weitere von der Decke baumelnd, draußen im Flur eine an die Wand genagelt(!)...


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Juli 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung fiel mir ehrlich gesagt nicht schwer, bei dem Ambiente - drei getötete Prostituierte in der Wanne, eine weitere von der Decke baumelnd, draußen im Flur eine an die Wand genagelt(!)...


Abgesehen davon, dass das wieder so ein überzogenere EVIIIILLLLLLLLL Quatsch war, sehe ich trotzdem nicht, wie das Geralt zum Scharfrichter erheben sollte...

Naja, Videospiel-Logik halt, nehme ich an.


----------



## Laggy.NET (3. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass das wieder so ein überzogenere EVIIIILLLLLLLLL Quatsch war, sehe ich trotzdem nicht, wie das Geralt zum Scharfrichter erheben sollte...



Vermutlich war Selbstjustiz im Mittelalter nichts ungewöhnliches? 
Zudem egal was passiert wäre, ein anderes Urteil als Hinrichtung wäre vollkommen ausgeschlossen gewesen.



Spoiler



Außerdem bekommt man das schlechteste ende, wenn man immer auf Vernunft setzt.


----------



## Shona (3. Juli 2015)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Junior der Hurensohn. Natürlich umgebracht.
> Auch wenn man sich als Hexer eigentlich raushalten sollte, so gibt es im Spiel dennoch meist böse Konsequenzen, wenn einem alles egal ist....
> 
> 
> ...


Runterladen und installieren
Debug Console Enabler at The Witcher 3 Nexus - Mods and community

Im Spiel öffnen und Ciri eingeben


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Juli 2015)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Vermutlich war Selbstjustiz im Mittelalter nichts ungewöhnliches?


Eigentlich schon...



> Zudem egal was passiert wäre, ein anderes Urteil als Hinrichtung wäre vollkommen ausgeschlossen gewesen.


Ändert nichts daran, dass es schlicht Mord ist.



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Außerdem bekommt man das schlechteste ende, wenn man immer auf Vernunft setzt.


Einer der schlimmsten Punkte, die CDPR absolut versemmelt hat...


----------



## Laggy.NET (3. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Runterladen und installieren
> Debug Console Enabler at The Witcher 3 Nexus - Mods and community
> 
> Im Spiel öffnen und Ciri eingeben



Danke, aber kenne ich bereits. Leider ist das Spiel so etwas verbuggt, ich glaube man kann nichtmal mit NPCs reden, keine Erfahrung sammeln und keine Items aufheben.

Da muss schon etwas modding arbeit geleistet werden, damit das ordentlich funktioniert. Zumindest halbwegs spielbar sollte es sein.
Ich fands halt wirklich schade, dass man Ciri nicht so oft spielen konnte. Dafür dass man sich durchaus Mühe gegeben hat, mit dem Gameplay finde ich es einfach zu wenig.

Vielleicht kommt ja noch ein Addon. Ist eigentlich bekannt, ob es nach den zwei angekündigten kostenpflichtigen Addons weitere geben wird?


----------



## Shona (3. Juli 2015)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Danke, aber kenne ich bereits. Leider ist das Spiel so etwas verbuggt, ich glaube man kann nichtmal mit NPCs reden, keine Erfahrung sammeln und keine Items aufheben.
> 
> Da muss schon etwas modding arbeit geleistet werden, damit das ordentlich funktioniert. Zumindest halbwegs spielbar sollte es sein.


Hä o.O ich hab quest gemacht, XP bekommen,  items gesammelt und mit npcs geredet 

Liegt vielleicht an den  Patches oder dem mod selbst,  aber es ging alles


----------



## Laggy.NET (3. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Hä o.O ich hab quest gemacht, XP bekommen,  items gesammelt und mit npcs geredet
> 
> Liegt vielleicht an den  Patches oder dem mod selbst,  aber es ging alles




Oh...
Na dann werd ichs heute nochmal ausprobieren.


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Juli 2015)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Ich fands halt wirklich schade, dass man Ciri nicht so oft spielen konnte. Dafür dass man sich durchaus Mühe gegeben hat, mit dem Gameplay finde ich es einfach zu wenig.


Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ciris Gameplay war doch furchtbar langweilig. Für die paar Minuten ok, aber auf Dauer wäre das nichts gewesen. Geralt bietet da viel mehr spielerische Vielfalt.



> Ist eigentlich bekannt, ob es nach den zwei angekündigten kostenpflichtigen Addons weitere geben wird?


nein


----------



## S754 (3. Juli 2015)

Das Spiel ist einfach nur eine Ruckelorgie, ich kanns noch nicht mal auf FullHD in höchsten Details spielen


----------



## Laggy.NET (3. Juli 2015)

S754 schrieb:


> Das Spiel ist einfach nur eine Ruckelorgie, ich kanns noch nicht mal auf FullHD in höchsten Details spielen



Hairworks Aus
Objektsichtweite Hoch
Schatten Hoch

Bringt am meisten FPS. So spiel ichs auch trotz GTX980, die wird zwar nur zu 70% Ausgelastet, aber die 60 FPS sind damit garantiert.




Scholdarr schrieb:


> Kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ciris Gameplay war doch furchtbar langweilig. Für die paar Minuten ok, aber auf Dauer wäre das nichts gewesen. Geralt bietet da viel mehr spielerische Vielfalt.



Ich fands eine absolute Genugtuung, mit Kombinationen aus Ausweichen und den Skills die Gegner Fertig zu machen. 



Spoiler



Hab gestern den Kampf gegen die drei Muhmen mit Ciri auf dem höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad wiederholt.


Es macht einfach spaß, weil man mal richtig in die Tasten hämmern kann und in gewissem Maße reagieren muss und seine Angriffe timen kann. Es ist einfach ne Abwechslung zum eher langsamen Gameplay mit Geralt, das bei mir letzten endes nur noch aus Gedrückthalten der Angriffstaste bestand, weil er a) viel zu viel aushält und b) viel zu viel Schaden macht. Vor allem mit nem Rogue Build (alles auf Adrenalin, schnelle schläge und Kritischen Schaden) kommt man wie Butter durch die Gegner. Ausweichen? Unnötig. Zeichen? Unnötig. Tränke? Unnötig. Und überlevelt ist man nochdazu. Das Endgame mit Geralt ist einfach ein schlechter Witz.


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Juli 2015)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Ich fands eine absolute Genugtuung, mit Kombinationen aus Ausweichen und den Skills die Gegner Fertig zu machen.


Welche Skills? Ciri kann nur schlagen und ausweichen. Simpler gehts kaum noch.



> Es macht einfach spaß, weil man mal richtig in die Tasten hämmern kann und in gewissem Maße reagieren muss und seine Angriffe timen kann. Es ist einfach ne Abwechslung zum eher langsamen Gameplay mit Geralt, das bei mir letzten endes nur noch aus Gedrückthalten der Angriffstaste bestand, weil er a) viel zu viel aushält und b) viel zu viel Schaden macht. Vor allem mit nem Rogue Build (alles auf Adrenalin, schnelle schläge und Kritischen Schaden) kommt man wie Butter durch die Gegner. Ausweichen? Unnötig. Zeichen? Unnötig. Tränke? Unnötig. Und überlevelt ist man nochdazu. Das Endgame mit Geralt ist einfach ein schlechter Witz.



Das Gameplay mit Ciri ist doch noch viel einfacher... 

Und wenn dir das Gameplay mit Geralt zu einfach ist, dann installiere halt ne Mod (oder nerfe ich selbst, indem du zum Beispiel die Mutagene entfernst...). Dass man überlevelt, liegt leider am doofen Open World Design...


----------



## Kinguin (3. Juli 2015)

Imo eins der 2 großen Kritikpunkte von TW3,die Balance und damit verbunden eben der Schwierigkeitsgrad,der einfach zu leicht ist. (der 2.Kritikpunkt halt das Ende)
Klar kann man sich nerfen oder eben eine Hardcore Mod installieren,das macht die Kämpfe aber nicht wirklich spannender.
Spaß hatte ich natürlich trotzdem.


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Juli 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Imo eins der 2 großen Kritikpunkte von TW3,die Balance und damit verbunden eben der Schwierigkeitsgrad,der einfach zu leicht ist. (der 2.Kritikpunkt halt das Ende)
> Klar kann man sich nerfen oder eben eine Hardcore Mod installieren,das macht die Kämpfe aber nicht wirklich spannender.
> Spaß hatte ich natürlich trotzdem.



Wenn dir die Balance nicht gefällt, dann ist der wahre Kritikpunkt die offene Welt. 

Für das Ende würde ich zu mind. 50% übrigen auch die offene Welt verantwortlich machen...


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Für das Ende würde ich zu mind. 50% übrigen auch die offene Welt verantwortlich machen...



Kann man so sehen, ich würde die offene Welt, so wie sie umgesetzt wurde, trotzdem nicht gegen ein besseres Ende eintauschen wollen, schon alleine aus dem Grund nicht weil CDP gezeigt hat das glaubhafte und toll gestaltete Spielwelten möglich sind, etwas das Bethesda bis jetzt, vermutlich aus mangelnder Konkurenz, immer sträflich vernachlässigt hat.
Also da hab ich dann am Ende lieber ein TW3 mit mäßig guter Story und tollem Maßstab bei der offener Welt, was Bethesda künftig bei TES und Fallout vieleicht endlich mal dazu bewegt aus dem Arsch zu kommen, als ein TW3 das eine bombastische Story hat aber am Markt für open world Games keinen neuen Standard setzt.

Man muss sich da wohl halt entscheiden was man will.


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Juli 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Kann man so sehen, ich würde die offene Welt, so wie sie umgesetzt wurde, trotzdem nicht gegen ein besseres Ende eintauschen wollen


Ich würde das ohne zu zögern sofort eintauschen...



> Also da hab ich dann am Ende lieber ein TW3 mit mäßig guter Story und tollem Maßstab bei der offener Welt, was Bethesda künftig bei TES und Fallout vieleicht endlich mal dazu bewegt aus dem Arsch zu kommen, als ein TW3 das eine bombastische Story hat aber am Markt für open world Games keinen neuen Standard setzt.
> 
> Man muss sich da wohl halt entscheiden was man will.


Bethesda bewegt gar nichts dazu, irgendwas zu ändern. Außerdem bin ich doch nicht so verrückt und opfere das grundsätzlich bessere Spiel, damit eine andere Firma ihre lahmen Aufgüsse eventuell in der Zukunft mal verbessert. Nein, danke.

Und wenn die Welt in TW3 noch so lebendig aussieht. Mehr als Fassade ist sehr letztendlich auch nicht. Viel Substanz ist da leider auch nicht dahinter.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich würde das ohne zu zögern sofort eintauschen...
> 
> 
> Bethesda bewegt gar nichts dazu, irgendwas zu ändern. Außerdem bin ich doch nicht so verrückt und opfere das grundsätzlich bessere Spiel, damit eine andere Firma ihre lahmen Aufgüsse eventuell in der Zukunft mal verbessert. Nein, danke.
> ...



Ich kann mit dem Status quo gut leben. Klar, auch ich würde mir bei der Hauptstory und der einen oder anderen Nebenquest mit Bezug auf die Story Änderungen wünschen, kann aber auch mit der aktuellen Situation leben und wurde trotz der Mängel 182h gut unterhalten.
Und ich muss auch gestehen das ich von der Fassade gut unterhalten wurde, bei meinen Schlenderein durch Novigrad und Umgebung, sowie in Skellige. 
Weiterhin finde ich ist die Umgebung nicht nur reine Fassade ohne Substanz, die Fassade trägt viel zum Transport der Quests bei und macht das auch sehr gut.

Aber ich will dir da auch nicht deine Ansicht absprechen, oder madig reden.


----------



## Kinguin (4. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wenn dir die Balance nicht gefällt, dann ist der wahre Kritikpunkt die offene Welt.
> Für das Ende würde ich zu mind. 50% übrigen auch die offene Welt verantwortlich machen...



Es ist ja auch schwierig ein Spiel zu ordentlich zu balancen,wenn man so eine große Welt sich als Ziel setzt. 
Wobei die offene Welt schon sehr gut umgesetzt wurde,im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Openworld Spielen.
Da liegen qualitativ Welten zwischen.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Juli 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Letzten Endes springt CDP auch nur auf den Hypetrain auf,und setzt auf das,was halt "in" ist.



Muss man als Unternehmen, das Geld verdienen will, auch, insofern normal.
Reine Nischenprodukte können zwar auch die Existenz sichern, haben aber immer das Risiko das man sich schnell verkalkuliert und vor dem aus steht.
Die Kunst besteht also mmn. in dem Punkt etwas anzubieten das im Trend liegt und trotzdem nicht den Bezug zu der Niesche zu verlieren die man zuvor bedient hat.
Etwas das CDP bei TW3 meiner Meinung nach ganz gut hinbekommen hat.


----------



## Kinguin (4. Juli 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Muss man als Unternehmend as Geld verdienen will auch, insofern normal.
> Reine Nischenprodukte können zwar auch die Existenz sichern, haben aber immer das Risiko das man sich schnell verkalkuliert und vor dem aus steht.
> Die Kunst besteht also mmn. in dem Punkt etwas anzubieten das im Trend liegt und trotzdem nicht den Bezug zu der Niesche zu verlieren die man zuvor bedient hat.
> Etwas das CDP bei TW3 meiner Meinung nach ganz gut hinbekommen hat.



Habe den zitierten Teil extra schnell rausgenommen,weil ich die Aussage dann doch überflüssig fand.
Es ist halt wirklich normal,und ich war nicht schnell genug 
Und ja die Umsetzung bzw den Mittelweg zu finden ist ihnen definitiv gut gelungen (habe selbst 70h+ darin verbracht) ,trotzdem Kritik muss ja auch mal sein.^^


----------



## Scholdarr (4. Juli 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Kunst besteht also mmn. in dem Punkt etwas anzubieten das im Trend liegt und trotzdem nicht den Bezug zu der Niesche zu verlieren die man zuvor bedient hat.


Welche Nische bedient man denn genau jetzt noch?


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Welche Nische bedient man denn genau jetzt noch?



Naja zum Beispiel die Nische eine dicht gewobene Geschichte in einer offenen Spielwelt zu erzählen.


----------



## Scholdarr (4. Juli 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja zum Beispiel die Nische eine dicht gewobene Geschichte in einer offenen Spielwelt zu erzählen.



Das ist wohl kaum eine Nische...selbst ein absolutes Mainstreamspiel wie Assassin's Creed hat denselben Anspruch, seit vielen Jahren schon...

Und das Ziel ist bei TW3 leider fehlgeschlagen, was ja zu erwarten war.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das ist wohl kaum eine Nische...



Finde ich schon, oder ist das etwas das häufig in der ausgeprägten Form bedient wird?


----------



## Scholdarr (4. Juli 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Finde ich schon, oder ist das etwas das häufig in der ausgeprägten Form bedient wird?



Klar, das ist doch die Vision jeden TES Spiels...da kannst du jeden bei Bethesda fragen.

Dass es CDPR besser macht, heißt noch lange nicht, dass sie deswegen eine Nische bedienen.


----------



## Shona (4. Juli 2015)

So wer hat mit der deutschen Sprache gespielt und sie erkannt? 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=R_Egv5BlTnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich wusste davon absolut nichts und hab es gerade durch Zufall auf Youtube gesehen


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. Juli 2015)

Da ich fast nur Beam, Hirnsturz, Technickfaultier und ab und zu Pietsmiet sehe habe ich keinen erkannt. Und Gronks Kanal ist ja im Moment ehe gesperrt.

Siehe Bild und an Mod mach mal halblang Off Topic ist doch normal und so weit off wars ja nun auch nicht ... und solange man am ende wieder zum Thema kommt ist es doch ok

wenn mir jemand dazu was schreiben will dann per pm am besten sonst greift ein übermütiger Mod wohl wieder ein


----------



## DaxTrose (4. Juli 2015)

Nicht wundern, ich habe bestimmte Beiträge zu Youtube Kanälen und Youtubern ausgeblendet. Bitte beim Thema bleiben


----------



## Shona (4. Juli 2015)

....100% Zensur bei PCGH....

@SchumiGSG9
Wwir dürfen bei PCGH anscheinend nicht über Gronkh reden! Somit ignoriert das Video einfach, scheint wohl ein Tabu-Thema zu sein!


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> ....100% Zensur bei PCGH....
> 
> @SchumiGSG9
> Wwir dürfen bei PCGH anscheinend nicht über Gronkh reden! Somit ignoriert das Video einfach, scheint wohl ein Tabu-Thema zu sein!


 sieht so aus oder ist nur die Meinung eines übereifrigen Mods ... bei mir ist mein post jedenfalls noch da von 8:01 und habe ein Bild hinzugefügt bei mir ist der Kanal noch gesperrt.


----------



## DaxTrose (4. Juli 2015)

So ein Blödsinn: Macht einen neuen Thread im entsprechenden Bereich auf und ihr könnt soviel über Gronkh, gesperrte Kanäle und Youtube Videos schreiben wie ihr wollt! 
Ich lasse mal die beiden Post über mir stehen, jeder weitere Beitrag zu dieser Diskussion wird kommentarlos gelöscht. Hier geht es um The Witcher 3! 
Wenn dazu noch Klärungsbedarf herrscht, bitte hier rein:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/besprechung-moderativer-massnahmen/3422

Und nun zurück zum Witcher!


----------



## SpatteL (4. Juli 2015)

Also ich wusste das mit den Sprechrollen von Maxi, Gronkh und Sarazar, habe das Video vor Release schon mal gesehen.
Selber habe ich die Quest/Höhle aber gar nicht gefunden.
Finde aber auch, das die Stimmen so sehr nach bearbeitet wurden, das man das, selbst wenn man es weiß, nur schwer erkennt.

@SchumiGSG9:
Das ist auch der falsche Kanal, den du da abonniert hast. (der Punkt hinter Gronkh)

MfG


----------



## Oozy (4. Juli 2015)

Dass Gronkh, Sarazar und Maxi eine Stimme im Spiel haben, wusste ich gar nicht. Allerdings finde ich es etwas schade, dass gerade die bekannte Stimme von Gronkh stark verzerrt wurde, sodass man ihn kaum wieder erkennt. Meiner Meinung nach etwas schade, da vor allem seine Stimme sicher gepasst hätte.

Wie nehmt ihr solch schöne Screenshots auf? Wenn ich mit der Debug Konsole F1 drücke, ist das Bild wie hereingezoomt und die Kamera bewegt sich extrem schnell, sodass man fast keinen Screenshot richtig platzieren kann.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. Juli 2015)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Dass Gronkh, Sarazar und Maxi eine Stimme im Spiel haben, wusste ich gar nicht. Allerdings finde ich es etwas schade, dass gerade die bekannte Stimme von Gronkh stark verzerrt wurde, sodass man ihn kaum wieder erkennt. Meiner Meinung nach etwas schade, da vor allem seine Stimme sicher gepasst hätte.
> 
> Wie nehmt ihr solch schöne Screenshots auf? Wenn ich mit der Debug Konsole F1 drücke, ist das Bild wie hereingezoomt und die Kamera bewegt sich extrem schnell, sodass man fast keinen Screenshot richtig platzieren kann.


 Bilder mache ich mit Fraps und Viedeos mit Shadow Player oder Fraps. Bzw einfach mit der Druck Taste und dann in Paint einfügen


----------



## Scholdarr (4. Juli 2015)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fbKvh3Vdyek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Damn, ich brauche echt auch eigene Gwentkarten - und jemandem zum spielen... 


Ach ja, deutsche Youtuber interessieren mich nicht die Bohne. Let's plays kucke ich eh nicht, spiele meine Spiele lieber selbst (TW3 included).


----------



## SpatteL (4. Juli 2015)

Schwerer Fehler bei 4:15.
Sie hätte einen Spion zurück holen sollen, dann hätte sie 2 Karten ziehen können. ^^

Der Foltest von Ashe ist doch eigentlich der, der die stärkten Belagerungseinheiten des Gegners zerstört!?


----------



## Scholdarr (4. Juli 2015)

SpatteL schrieb:


> Schwerer Fehler bei 4:15.
> Sie hätte einen Spion zurück holen sollen, dann hätte sie 2 Karten ziehen können. ^^
> 
> Der Foltest von Ashe ist doch eigentlich der, der die stärkten Belagerungseinheiten des Gegners zerstört!?



Tja, ist halt nicht jeder ein Gwent Pro...


----------



## Oozy (4. Juli 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Bilder mache ich mit Fraps und Viedeos mit Shadow Player oder Fraps. Bzw einfach mit der Druck Taste und dann in Paint einfügen



Kannst du damit auch Bilder ohne Geralt und ohne HUD machen? Sonst ist das für mich wertlos, weil ich da gleich F12 von Steam selber verwenden könnte. Es geht mir vor allem um die freie Kamera, wie ich bereits beschrieben habe.


----------



## SpatteL (4. Juli 2015)

Ich hätte es zumindest so gemacht, wobei das wahrscheinlich nicht viel gebracht hätte, da sich Ashe den mit Finte hätte wieder holen können und noch mal ausspielen.
Wäre zumindest meine Vorgehensweise gewesen. 

Hatte ich so auch schon ein paar mal Ingame.
Gegner legt Spion, ich hole ihn mit Finte zu mir, spiele ihn wieder aus, der Gegner holt sie sich mit mit Finte wieder zu sich usw.
Am ende hatten wir beide mehr als 15 Karten in der Hand.
Und in der 2. Runde werden die Spione mit Heilern wieder aus dem Ablagestapel geholt. xD

MfG


----------



## Scholdarr (4. Juli 2015)

SpatteL schrieb:


> Ich hätte es zumindest so gemacht, wobei das wahrscheinlich nicht viel gebracht hätte, da sich Ashe den mit Finte hätte wieder holen können und noch mal ausspielen.
> Wäre zumindest meine Vorgehensweise gewesen.
> 
> Hatte ich so auch schon ein paar mal Ingame.
> ...



Klar, so muss man mit Nilfgaard oder dem Norden auch spielen. Spione und Heiler sind der Schlüssel zum Sieg.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (4. Juli 2015)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Kannst du damit auch Bilder ohne Geralt und ohne HUD machen? Sonst ist das für mich wertlos, weil ich da gleich F12 von Steam selber verwenden könnte. Es geht mir vor allem um die freie Kamera, wie ich bereits beschrieben habe.


 aha dann habe ich das wohl nicht gelesen ... nein geht nicht sorry    aber aus dem Satz wie nehmt ihr solche schönen Screenshots auf kann ich das auch nicht ableiten das du ohne Hud und ohne Geralt willst


----------



## Oozy (4. Juli 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> aha dann habe ich das wohl nicht gelesen ... nein geht nicht sorry    aber aus dem Satz wie nehmt ihr solche schönen Screenshots auf kann ich das auch nicht ableiten das du ohne Hud und ohne Geralt willst


Sorry, ich habe mich wohl etwas undeutlich ausgedrückt. Bei der Debug Konsole, bei welcher man mit F1 eben die freie Kameraansicht aktiviert, habe ich das besagte Problem. HUD Deaktivieren geht ohne Problem, nur halt eben so, dass ich mit der freien Kamera ohne Geralt etwas Mühe habe.


----------



## Shona (5. Juli 2015)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Wie nehmt ihr solch schöne Screenshots auf? Wenn ich mit der Debug  Konsole F1 drücke, ist das Bild wie hereingezoomt und die Kamera bewegt  sich extrem schnell, sodass man fast keinen Screenshot richtig  platzieren kann.



Was heisst hereingezommt und die Kamera bewegt sich extrem schnell?
Nutzt du eine Controller oder Tastatur und Maus?

Ich kann ganz normal F1 drücken und dann die Kamera per WASD bewegen und so platzieren wie ich will - bewegt sich auch nicht von selbst weiter. Danach drücke ich F10 (meine Screenshottaste) und hab meinen Screenshot.
Genau so habe ich diese Steam Community :: Shona (veritas omnia vincit) :: Screenshots Screenshots gemacht.

Mein Ablauf

1. Console öffnen
2. "dlgshow" eingeben - Komplettes HUD inkl. Name-Tags wird deaktiviert
3.  Optional: "testpause" eingeben um das Spiel zu pasieren
4. Kamera mit F1 aktivieren und Kamera positionieren
5. Mit F10 Screenshot machen
6. Kamera mit F1 deaktivieren
7. "dlghide" eingeben - HUD wieder aktivieren
8. Optional:"testunpause" eingeben um das Spiel weiter laufen zu lassen

Die Eingaben über die Konsole müssen vor dem aktivieren der Kamera erfolgen da es nicht möglich ist etwas zu schreiben das die Buchstaben WASD enthalten


----------



## Oozy (5. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Was heisst hereingezommt und die Kamera bewegt sich extrem schnell?
> Nutzt du eine Controller oder Tastatur und Maus?


Ich habe innerlich gehofft, dass du antworten würdest, weil deine Screenshots so als Referenz dienen sollten. 

Ich spiele mit einem Xbox 360 Controller, die Tastatur/Maus vor mir. Die Kamera bewege ich mit der Maus, aber eventuell liegt es halt echt dran, dass ich die Maus wahrscheinlich nicht so eingestellt habe, wie sie eingestellt sein sollte. 



> Ich kann ganz normal F1 drücken und dann die Kamera per WASD bewegen und so platzieren wie ich will - bewegt sich auch nicht von selbst weiter. Danach drücke ich F10 (meine Screenshottaste) und hab meinen Screenshot.
> Genau so habe ich diese Steam Community :: Shona (veritas omnia vincit) :: Screenshots Screenshots gemacht.


Sobald ich F1 drücke, befinde ich mich auch in der freien Kamera, allerdings bewege ich mich so rasch hin und her, dass ich kaum so justieren kann, wie ich es möchte, da die Kamera schlagartig wo anders ist. 



> Mein Ablauf
> 
> 1. Console öffnen
> 2. "dlgshow" eingeben - Komplettes HUD inkl. Name-Tags wird deaktiviert
> ...


Ganz genau so mache ich es auch. Könnte man irgendwie Binds erstellen, dass ich zum Beispiel mit F4 den Befehl "toggle dlgide/dlgshow" anwende, damit ich das nicht immer eingeben muss?

PS: Darf ich dich mal adden Shona, du scheinst dich damit gut auszukennen.


----------



## SpatteL (5. Juli 2015)

Gwent Online | Standalone multiplayer version

Da kann man online gegen andere spielen. 

MfG


----------



## Shona (5. Juli 2015)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Die Kamera bewege ich mit der Maus, aber eventuell liegt es halt echt dran, dass ich die Maus wahrscheinlich nicht so eingestellt habe, wie sie eingestellt sein sollte. .


Sensi zu hoch würde ich mal sagen^^ Schraube diese runter oder bewege sie sehr langsam. Ich mache das schon automatisch per Tastendruck auf der Maus, da ich sie da einstellen kann.

Aber du kannst per Maus nur die Richtung ändern in die, die Kamera schauen soll. Rein- und Rauszoomen sowie nach links und rechts verschieben geht nur per WASD.
Deshalb sieht es auch so reingezoomt aus, den du schaust ansich in das innere von Geralt xD




AWR4Fi schrieb:


> PS: Darf ich dich mal adden Shona, du scheinst dich damit gut auszukennen.


Ist mir egal solange ich weiss das ich geadded werde, den unangekündigt blockiere ich alles xD
Muss aber dazu sagen das es sein kann das ich nicht online bin, da ich unter dem Dach wohne und das nicht isoliert, somit habe ich hier derzeit 37-40 Grad Innentemperatur.



SpatteL schrieb:


> Gwent Online | Standalone multiplayer version
> 
> Da kann man online gegen andere spielen.
> 
> MfG




TOP
Gleich mal reinschauen, das kann ich wenigstens bei den Temperaturen spielen

Edit: Noch ziemlich buggy, konnte eine karte spielen dann hat es sich aufgehängt


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Juli 2015)

Ich hab schon ein paar Partien gespielt, wollts auch gerade hier reinposten 
Ich hab gleich mal meine erste Partie mit Monstern gegen Nördliche Königreiche gewonnen, OBWOHL der zwei Spione hatte. Kackboon


----------



## Scholdarr (5. Juli 2015)

SpatteL schrieb:


> Gwent Online | Standalone multiplayer version
> 
> Da kann man online gegen andere spielen.
> 
> MfG



Gute Idee, nur habe ich das Gefühl, dass die meisten Leute das Spiel gleich zu Beginn abbrechen, wenn sie kein gutes Blatt bekommen. Da es dafür keine "Strafe" gibt (im Sinne eines Leaderboards mit Punkten etc), die Missbrauch des Systems effektiv verhindert, kommt somit auch nicht wirklich viel Freude auf. Ist halt mehr oder weniger Glück, ob man einen "fairen" Gegner hat...

CDPR sollte das genau in der Art professionell aufziehen als Browsergame, aber eben mit einem Punktesystem und nur für angemeldete User. So schwierig kann es ja eigentlich nicht sein.


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Gute Idee, nur habe ich das Gefühl, dass die meisten Leute das Spiel gleich zu Beginn abbrechen, wenn sie kein gutes Blatt bekommen. Da es dafür keine "Strafe" gibt (im Sinne eines Leaderboards mit Punkten etc), die Missbrauch des Systems effektiv verhindert, kommt somit auch nicht wirklich viel Freude auf. Ist halt mehr oder weniger Glück, ob man einen "fairen" Gegner hat...
> 
> CDPR sollte das genau in der Art professionell aufziehen als Browsergame, aber eben mit einem Punktesystem und nur für angemeldete User. So schwierig kann es ja eigentlich nicht sein.


Gerade da es kein Punktesystem gibt, kann ich nicht verstehen wenn jemand einfach die Runde abbricht weil ihm seine Karten nicht passen. Spaßbremsen.


----------



## Scholdarr (5. Juli 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Gerade da es kein Punktesystem gibt, kann ich nicht verstehen wenn jemand einfach die Runde abbricht weil ihm seine Karten nicht passen. Spaßbremsen.



Viele Leute verlieren halt scheinbar nicht gerne.


----------



## Oozy (5. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Viele Leute verlieren halt scheinbar nicht gerne.



Das ist wohl oder übel das Problem. 

Auf dem Handy würde ich das noch viel eher spielen als auf dem PC.


----------



## BabaYaga (6. Juli 2015)

Als ob das jetzt ein neues Verhalten wäre, dass Leute so ein Game abbrechen weil sie sehen, dass sie verlieren könnten/werden.
Gibts doch selbst bei Fifa & Co schon jahrelang.
Bei sowas gehört immer gleich eine Art Strafpunktesystem eingebaut und wer sowas öfter macht, rote Karte, Zugang sperren, was weiß ich


----------



## Ruptet (6. Juli 2015)

Mehr als ein Minigame ist Gwent aber auch nicht, nach gefühlten 20 Partien hab ich dann auch im Spiel schon damit aufgehört.

Wenns mir darum geht, dann spiel ich lieber Yugioh auf duelingnetwork, jaja Kindheitserinnerungen, oder Hearthstone.


----------



## Scholdarr (6. Juli 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Mehr als ein Minigame ist Gwent aber auch nicht, nach gefühlten 20 Partien hab ich dann auch im Spiel schon damit aufgehört.



Ich hab bestimmt weit mehr als 50 Partien gespielt...


----------



## JimSim3 (6. Juli 2015)

Das online gwent ist ja irgendwie ganz lustig. Mit den Decks hat Nilfgaard aber einen riesigen Vorteil. Man zieht sich von Spion zu Spion, bis man so viele Karten hat, dass der Gegner keine Chance hat... Bin im Witcher Spiel noch nicht weit genug um zu wissen, ob das ein generelles Problem von Gwent ist, oder ob das die anderen Fraktionen mit selbst gebauten Decks irgendwie ähnlich hinkriegen können. Denn eins ist klar: Wie im jeden Kartenspiel ist Card-Draw alles.


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Juli 2015)

JimSim3 schrieb:


> Das online gwent ist ja irgendwie ganz lustig. Mit den Decks hat Nilfgaard aber einen riesigen Vorteil. Man zieht sich von Spion zu Spion, bis man so viele Karten hat, dass der Gegner keine Chance hat...


Ich muss sagen, ich hab mit dem Monsterdeck gestern so einige Nilfgaard/Nördliche Königreiche-Gegner weggeputzt, selbst wenn sie drei, vier Spione spielen konnten.


----------



## Laggy.NET (6. Juli 2015)

Gwent ist das wohl beste Ingame Spiel, das es jemals gab, aber auch ich fand es ziemlich langweilig. Hab vielleicht 5-10 Spiele gespielt und das wars.

Warum hier die Stunden versenken, wenn ich genauso gut Hearthstone spielen kann?


Zudem ist die Spieltiefe bei weitem simpler, als diverse Wirtshaus Kartenspiele. (Mau Mau, Watten usw)
Die leute lassen sich einfach zu schnell vom hype mitreißen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Juli 2015)

Und aus. https://www.reddit.com/r/witcher/comments/3c4tfq/gwentonlinecom_a_standalone_multiplayer_version/
War zu erwarten, aber ich finds trotzdem beschissen.


----------



## Scholdarr (6. Juli 2015)

JimSim3 schrieb:


> Das online gwent ist ja irgendwie ganz lustig. Mit den Decks hat Nilfgaard aber einen riesigen Vorteil. Man zieht sich von Spion zu Spion, bis man so viele Karten hat, dass der Gegner keine Chance hat... Bin im Witcher Spiel noch nicht weit genug um zu wissen, ob das ein generelles Problem von Gwent ist, oder ob das die anderen Fraktionen mit selbst gebauten Decks irgendwie ähnlich hinkriegen können. Denn eins ist klar: Wie im jeden Kartenspiel ist Card-Draw alles.



Naja, hängt aber auch vom Glück ab, weil man sein Deck ja nicht zusammenstellen kann sondern alle Karten nehmen muss. Da kann man als Nilfgaard oder Norden schon auch viele schlechte (1+ Karten usw) bekommen.

Bei einem gut zusammen gestellten 22er Deck hingegen sind Nilfgaard und der Norden wirklich unschlagbar. Bei einem kompletten Deck mit allen Karten kann man auch mit den Monstern und Scoia'tael eine gute Chance.




M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Und aus. https://www.reddit.com/r/witcher/comments/3c4tfq/gwentonlinecom_a_standalone_multiplayer_version/
> War zu erwarten, aber ich finds trotzdem beschissen.


Jaja, CDPR, die weißen Ritter der Spieleindustrie...


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (6. Juli 2015)

Klar war das zu erwarten schade drum aber vielleicht kommen Sie jetzt mal auf die Idee das selbst noch besser umgesetzt zu bringen und auch als reale Version.


----------



## Scholdarr (6. Juli 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Klar war das zu erwarten schade drum aber vielleicht kommen Sie jetzt mal auf die Idee das selbst noch besser umgesetzt zu bringen und auch als reale Version.



Warum war das zu erwarten? Das war eine Fanversion ohne jegliches finanzielles Interesse. Auf der Seite war keine Werbung geschaltet und das Copyright war klar gekennzeichnet.

Solange CDPR keine eigene Lösung auf die Beine gestellt hat, hätten sie das doch ruhig online lassen können. Wem hätte das in der Form bitte schön geschadet? CDPR ganz sicher nicht. So schadet man nur den eigenen Fans. Naja, man muss ja nicht alles verstehen...


----------



## JimSim3 (6. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Warum war das zu erwarten? Das war eine Fanversion ohne jegliches finanzielles Interesse. Auf der Seite war keine Werbung geschaltet und das Copyright war klar gekennzeichnet.
> 
> Solange CDPR keine eigene Lösung auf die Beine gestellt hat, hätten sie das doch ruhig online lassen können. Wem hätte das in der Form bitte schön geschadet? CDPR ganz sicher nicht. So schadet man nur den eigenen Fans. Naja, man muss ja nicht alles verstehen...



Weil CDPR das runter nehmen lassen MUSS, wenn sie selbst noch in irgendeiner Form Interesse an Gwent haben... Erhält man Kenntnis von der Verletzung der eigenen Markenrechte muss man tätig werden oder verwirkt seine Rechte.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Juli 2015)

Bin endlich durch, gab doch einige Überraschung und lustige Nebenquests. 
Mein Ende sah so aus


Spoiler



Emyhr gewinnt den Krieg, aber Temerien wird ein Vasallenstaat.
Skellige blüht unter weiblicher Herrschaft auf.
Ciri besiegt die Kälte und wird Hexerin, nachdem Geralt sie ausgebildet hat.
Gerald Yenneffer führen ein einfaches Leben 

Dachte das man Letho begegnet, aber das war nicht der Fall. Wo hab ich den verpasst?


Wirklich befriedigend war es nicht.
Wie sind die anderen Enden?

Jetzt hätte ich gerne den Link zu Scholdarrs Text.


----------



## Gamer090 (6. Juli 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Bin endlich durch, gab doch einige Überraschung und lustige Nebenquests.
> Mein Ende sah so aus
> 
> 
> ...



Und was passiert mit Triss??


----------



## turbosnake (6. Juli 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und was passiert mit Triss??


Wurde nicht erwähnt, aber ich hab sie schon vorher ziehen lassen. Tauchte in Quests nochmal auf, aber sonst gab es darauf hier keine Antwort.
Hier meint im Comic am Ende des Spiels.

Und wann war Geralt bei der wilden Jagd? 
Es wird öfter erwähnt, aber kam nie vor.


----------



## SpatteL (6. Juli 2015)

Hatte das gleiche Ende, ich war zufrieden damit.

MfG


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Juli 2015)

Patch 1.07 kommt bald, hier ein paar Highlights:



> As some of you may know, we are finishing up work on our next big patch, Patch 1.07. It’s a very large update introducing some key changes, including:
> 
> A new, alternative (optional) movement response mode for Geralt.
> A player stash for storing items, available in various locations throughout the game. Stash locations are marked on the player's map.
> ...


Dafür gibts diese Woche keinen DLC - aber dieses Ciri-Kostüm vergessen wir sowieso besser


----------



## SpatteL (6. Juli 2015)

Warum die ganzen Inventar Sachen nicht von Anfang an dabei waren ist mir immer noch Schleierhaft.
Im 1. Teil wurden die mit einem Patch nachgereicht, im 2. Teil wurden die mit einem Patch nachgereicht, warum dann also im 3. geich?

MfG


----------



## The_Muppet (6. Juli 2015)

Hab mal nen Nahkampf/Alchemiebuild ausprobiert. Ach du schei*e ist das OP  Putz mit Wirbel (heißt der Skill in der deutschen auch so? Spiel alle Spiele nur auf Englisch) nen lvl 30 Golem auf Deathmarch in 3-5 Sekunden weg.


----------



## Shona (6. Juli 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und was passiert mit Triss??


Genau das gleiche was passiert wenn du sie nicht weg schickst und statt dessen Yennefer 


Spoiler



Sie ist in Kovir wo sie Berater des Königs dort ist.  (Erfährt man nur wenn man eine Romanze mit ihr eingeht)

Das sie nach Kovir geht sagt sie aber in der Quest die man mit ihr in Novigrad macht und wo man sich für oder gegen sie entscheiden muss.
Sie kommt ansich nur für die Schlacht zurück und geht dann wieder dort hin





turbosnake schrieb:


> Dachte das man Letho begegnet, aber das war nicht der Fall. Wo hab ich den verpasst?


Kannste ohne Spoiler fragen, weil der nur da ist wenn man ihn in Witcher 2 nicht tötet und das Savegame richtig geladen wurde , oder diese Fragen die es gibt so beantwortet das er noch lebt.

Zu finden in Lindental (Lindenvale), wenn man die Quest "Der Fall des Hauses Rücker (The Fall of the House of Reardon)" annimmt. 
Man merkt es ansich bei der Quest schnell ob er da ist oder nicht, den wenn er da ist sind beim Haus Fallen aufgestellt.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Gerald Yenneffer führen ein einfaches Leben


Sag mir nicht das dies alles ist was die im deutsche sagen?
Wenn man das was die leben seit neuestem ein "einfaches Leben" nennt dann Hut ab, gut das sie nicht fruchtbar sind 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Und wann war Geralt bei der wilden Jagd?
> Es wird öfter erwähnt, aber kam nie vor.


Hast du nie Witcher 1 oder Witcher 2 gespielt? 

Ob das Jahr stimmt weiss ich nicht aber *1270*- Quelle (Ereignisse von Witcher 3 sind nicht in dieser Zeitlinie)



 Angegebenes Handlungsjahr für das Computerspiel The Witcher, welches jedoch nicht stimmt, 1273 ist korrekt. 
 Geralt und Yennefer werden auf den Malus Inseln von der Wilden Jagd angegriffen und Yennefer entführt. 
 Geralt folgt der Wilden Jagd, welche auf ihrem Weg Richtung Süden immer mehr Menschen entführt. 
 Geralt trifft auf Letho von Guleta, der von einem Ungeheuer angegriffen wurde. 
 Geralt rettet Letho, welcher ihm nun hilft, die Wilde Jagd einzuholen. 
 Zusammen mit 2 Kameraden von Letho finden sie die Wilde Jagd  und bekämpfen sie. *Als es zu einer Patt-Situation kommt, bietet Geralt  sein Leben gegen das Yennefers. Die Wilde Jagd willigt ein und nimmt  Geralt an ihrer statt mit. * 
 Letho nimmt Yennefer, die ihr Gedächtnis verloren hat, mit nach Nilfgaard und beschützt sie.


----------



## turbosnake (6. Juli 2015)

> ag mir nicht das dies alles ist was die im deutsche sagen?
> Wenn man das was die leben seit neuestem ein "einfaches Leben" nennt dann Hut ab.


Ich hab den Wortlaut nicht im Kopf, aber


Spoiler



sie leben auf dem Land und diskutieren.
Keine Politik und Intrigen mehr



Die Wilde Jagd willigt ein und nimmt Geralt an ihrer statt mit.

Das beantwortet nicht, wie Geralt die Zeit dort verbracht hat und wie er fliehen konnte.
Den Rest hab ich wohl wieder vergessen oder er kam nicht vor. Wobei ich alle Witcher Teile durchgespielt habe.


----------



## Primer (6. Juli 2015)

Da ich mich wohl an die Romane ran wagen will, die Frage inwiefern die Kurzgeschichten da rein passen. Sollte man diese vorher lesen oder sind sie als Ergänzung zu verstehen? Sprich gibts eine bestimmt Reihenfolge wie man die Werke lesen sollte?

Danke für Infos.


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Juli 2015)

Die Kurzgeschichten kann/sollte man zuerst lesen, iirc.


----------



## Scholdarr (6. Juli 2015)

Primer schrieb:


> Da ich mich wohl an die Romane ran wagen will, die Frage inwiefern die Kurzgeschichten da rein passen. Sollte man diese vorher lesen oder sind sie als Ergänzung zu verstehen? Sprich gibts eine bestimmt Reihenfolge wie man die Werke lesen sollte?



Ja, die gibt es. Die Bücher sollten unbedingt in der Reihenfolge gelesen werden:

Kurzgeschichtensammlungen:
1) Der letzte Wunsch 
2) Das Schwert der Vorsehung

Ciri Saga:
3) Das Erbe der Elfen
4) Feuertaufe
5) Die Zeit der Verachtung
6) Der Schwalbenturm
7) Die Dame vom See

Abgeschlossene Erzählung:
8) Zeit des Sturms

Kurzgeschichtensammlung (optional, nur was für Fans):
9) Etwas endet, etwas beginnt



turbosnake schrieb:


> Den Rest hab ich wohl wieder vergessen oder er kam nicht vor. Wobei ich alle Witcher Teile durchgespielt habe.


Ciri verhilft Geralt scheinbar zur Flucht aus den Reihen der Wilden Jagd, nachdem er eine ganze Zeit mit ihnen geritten ist (Wochen oder Monate). Das ist der direkte Prolog zu Witcher 1 und wird in TW2 in Rückblenden teilweise erzählt. Wie diese Rettung aber genau aussah, darüber geben die Spiele keinen Aufschluss. Wäre eine super Gelegenheit für eine zusätzliche Rückblende gewesen...


----------



## Primer (6. Juli 2015)

Doch so einfach 

Danke euch!


----------



## turbosnake (6. Juli 2015)

Ciri verhilft Geralt scheinbar zur Flucht aus den Reihen der Wilden Jagd, nachdem er eine ganze Zeit mit ihnen geritten ist (Wochen oder Monate). 

Waren das nicht 3 Jahre?

Wäre eine super Gelegenheit für eine zusätzliche Rückblende gewesen...
Genau das fehlt mir.

Btw ich hätte gerne den Link zu deinem Text.


----------



## Scholdarr (6. Juli 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ciri verhilft Geralt scheinbar zur Flucht aus den Reihen der Wilden Jagd, nachdem er eine ganze Zeit mit ihnen geritten ist (Wochen oder Monate).
> 
> Waren das nicht 3 Jahre?
> 
> Wäre eine super Gelegenheit für eine zusätzliche Rückblende gewesen...


Möglich. Hab die Timeline nicht mehr genau im Kopf, könnte aber durchaus sein. Wobei das mit den Reisen durch Raum und Zeit ja so eine Sache für sich ist. 3 Jahre Erdenzeit müssen nicht unbedingt 3 Jahre "gelebte Zeit" für Geralt sein. In den Büchern sagt Avallac'h zu Ciri in Tir La Nia auch, dass die Zeit auf der Erde schneller verginge als in der Welt der Aen Elle.



> Genau das fehlt mir.


Hab dazu auch schon was geschrieben (ich kopiere einfach mal aus dem CDPR Forum, um mich nicht wiederholen zu müssen):

I think one of the best solutions for that would have been three flashback scenes that shows the time when Geralt and his band of witchers (with Letho and his guys) encountered the Hunt for the first time in person, so basically the "prequel" to the Witcher games. 

1) The first scene would be a Geralt POV playable scne that shows the events which lead to him trading himself in for Yennefer and agreeing to ride with the hunt (which is much a personal defeat). There is obviously a lot of potential here for talking and giving context to the whole background of the story and the Hunt. The moment for this flashback to take place could be the end of the prologue in Vizima after Geralt met Yen again and after the Rid Hunters hunted them on the way from White Orchard to Vizima. Of course this flashback would work better if Yen had more interaction and screen time in Vizima, e.g. by her taking the role of questioning about the past (instead of the barber).

2) The second scene would show scenes from Geralt riding with the Hunt. It would be only a set of short and wild cutscenes (not playable) Geralt dreams about that while he lies unconcsiously at the beach after the ship wrecking on his first way to Skellige.

3) The third flashback scene would show how Ciri helped Geralt to escape the hunt. So it would be a Ciri POV playable flashback scene. Imo the best place to set this scene is while Avallac'h and Geralt are travelling through different worlds. Imo the spot on the ice planet at the end in the tower just before they reach Tir La Nia would be perfectly suited for that because it has the proper context for Geralt to ask Avallac'h if he know how Ciri managed to free him from the Hunt.

And on top of that Eredin's dialogues in both Kaer Morhen and on Skellige at the end should be rewritten and enhanced to be able to make references to these scenes and bring the whole Wild Hunt story arc (that barely exists in the game without these kind of flashbacks) to a "proper end. By going all the way back to even before Witcher 1 CDPR would truly give closure to this triology of games, like the famous Uroboros.



> Btw ich hätte gerne den Link zu deinem Text.


Why the main narrative in the last third of the game is a bad hot mess [major spoilers!!!]


Edit: Gerade erst gesehen, dass es eine neue interaktive Map zu Witcher 3 gibt. Sehr nice! 

The Witcher


----------



## turbosnake (7. Juli 2015)

Irgendwie hast du recht, nicht in allem aber in vielen.
Mal meine Kritik an Story in knapp


Spoiler



Es gab nur eine Sache die ich an meinem Ende wirklich gut fand: Temerien existiert wieder, auch wenn ich Roche ( was ist eigentlich aus dem geworden?) in Witcher 2 nicht gefolgt bin.
Aber das war eine Sachen, die wirklich auf freier Entscheidung beruht.
Wobei Radovid dann zweimal getötet wird, einmal von Phillippa und einmal von Emhyr.
Ciri als Hexerin finde ich auch seltsam, irgendwie passt das nicht. Ebenso wenig wie der Kampf gegen die Kälte, auch weil er vorher nicht erwähnt wurde.
Enttäuschend war auch der Kampf gegen Imerith.
Wieso Schere Stein Papier? Das passt nicht zu Ciri und das Geralt geht auch nicht.
Dazu hatten alle getöteteten Jäger keinen Hintergrund, anders als andere Charaktere, wie der Baron, Cerys  oder sogar Hurensohn Junior. Selbst der höhre Vampir in Novigrad hat mehr.
Was ist mit Rittersporn, Zoltan, Triss, Phillipa und Eskel passiert? Keine Antwort. 
Auf Letho auch nicht, aber den hatte ich auch nicht gefunden.
Es bleiben zu viele Fragen offen


Gameplay mäßig gibt es auch einiges zu kritisieren 
Questreihen bei denen der empfohlene Level im Laufe der Zeit sinkt zB Hauptquest und fliegende Fäuste auf Skellige
Die legendären Schwerter, wie zB die Winterklinge sind lächerlich da man kurz darauf ein besseres finde
Gleiches gilt für die Schatzsuchen
Bücher und Briefe man hat keinen Ahnung was man schon gelesen hat
Dazu war es reines Chaos im Inventar, hab es auch kaum benutzt
Man wusste beim kaufen auch nicht was man hat oder was man braucht.
Dem Bestarium kann man erst nach dem ersten Sieg Infos entnehmen. Dabei kennt Geralt es auswendig
Wieso kann man im Kampf kein Klingenöl benutzen, aber seine Waffe reparieren?
Wobei der Zustand nicht so viel ausgemacht hat und Gegenstände bei 0% nicht zerstört waren.
Das man Tränke nicht im Inventar nutzen kann ist bei zB Katze auch nervig
Die 12 Slots waren auch eher wenig, hab fast nur Fähigkeit aus der ersten Reihe gehabt.
Gwintspieler waren teils sehr dumm, 
ZB keine Karten mehr auf der Hand


----------



## Scholdarr (7. Juli 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Bücher und Briefe man hat keinen Ahnung was man schon gelesen hat


Nicht gelesene Bücher/Briefe haben ein kleines gelbes Sternchen oben links.



> Wobei der Zustand nicht so viel ausgemacht hat und Gegenstände bei 0% nicht zerstört waren.


Die Stats sind aber deutlich reduziert.



> Das man Tränke nicht im Inventar nutzen kann ist bei zB Katze auch nervig


Kann man sehr wohl. Einmal anklicken/auswählen und dann die "Benutzen" Taste drücken.


----------



## Hptm_Krupp (7. Juli 2015)

Wenn diese Neuerungen kommen sollten aber die Sateltaschen angepasst werden. Eine Truhe zu haben und Taschen aus Hogwards sind dann zu viel des Guten. Plötze tut mir richtig leid, bzw. frage ich mich wo Gerald 25 Schwerter, 3 schwere Rüstungen und drölftausend Zutaten mit sich rumschleppen kann. An dem Haken? Hat ja was von einer Anhängerkupplung  Ne aber mal ehrlich, ich finde es gehört genauso dazu sich auch mal von Zeug zu trennen oder halt eine Extrarunde zum Händler zu drehen. 

Und ich nehme alles!!! was nicht niet- und nagelfest mit. Schnellreise ist bei mir auch nicht drinn. Nur mal so am Rande...


----------



## turbosnake (7. Juli 2015)

Was auch seltsam ist das Geralt nicht mehr rennen kann, aber Plötze schon.
Der ganze Kram ist doch in seinen Taschen.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. Juli 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Was auch seltsam ist das Geralt nicht mehr rennen kann, aber Plötze schon.
> Der ganze Kram ist doch in seinen Taschen.



Sein Pferd ist eben sehr stark der kann das schon  Wenn alles in den Taschen vom Pferd wäre, dann würde das Pferd nicht mehr Rennen können oder nicht?


----------



## StevenGlamour (7. Juli 2015)

Für einige spezielle Silberschwerter brauche ich als Zutat ein stinknormales Silberschwert. Wo bekomme ich das her??? Kann ich das kaufen oder gibt es dafür ein Schema??? Oder sehe ich den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht


----------



## Shona (7. Juli 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Wie hat Phillipa Radovid getötet, wenn du Roche nicht gefunden hast?
Das war eine komplette Questreihe mit Roche & Dijkstra o.O

Oder meinst du zwischen Witcher 2 und 3?
Das erzählt er eigentlich wenn man ihn darauf anspricht.





turbosnake schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Ciri als Hexerin finde ich auch seltsam, irgendwie passt das nicht. Ebenso wenig wie der Kampf gegen die Kälte, auch weil er vorher nicht erwähnt wurde.


"White Frost" wird seit dem ersten Teil immer wieder mal erwähnt und in Witcher 3 über das halbe Spiel hinweg 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Enttäuschend war auch der Kampf gegen Imerith.


Dann würde ich mal sagen zu hoch gelevelt weil der ist schon ein Brocken und ich hatte es in beiden Durchläufen bis jetzt sehr schwer gegen ihn




turbosnake schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



- Dandelion & Zoltan müssten ansich weiterhin in Novigrad sein, nur hast du keinen Zugriff auf sie nach dem Ende
- Triss ist in Kovir, das sagt sie in der Quest in der man sich für oder gegen sie entscheiden muss das sie auf dem Weg dort hin sind, weil es der einzig sichere Ort für Sorceresses ist
- Eskel sagt dir nach dem Kampf in Kaer Morher was er machen wird, natürlich musst du mit ihm reden 
- Letho ist in Lindenvale, aber das hatten wir schon





turbosnake schrieb:


> Die 12 Slots waren auch eher wenig, hab fast nur Fähigkeit aus der ersten Reihe gehabt.


Dir ist klar das du die Fähigkeiten aus der ersten Reihe nicht dort rein müssen und du sie trotzdem nutzen kannst?^^
Mal davon abgesehen setzt man die rein die man unbedingt braucht z. B. für einen speziellen Kampf



turbosnake schrieb:


> Die Wilde Jagd willigt ein und nimmt Geralt an ihrer statt mit.
> Das beantwortet nicht, wie Geralt die Zeit dort verbracht hat und wie er fliehen konnte.
> Den Rest hab ich wohl wieder vergessen oder er kam nicht vor. Wobei ich alle Witcher Teile durchgespielt habe.


Wie er fliehen konnte wird im Spiel erzählt wenn man alle Dialoge durch macht dann erfährt man das Ciri in rettet und wie er die Zeit dort verbracht hat wir in TW1 bzw. TW2 erzählt, er selbst kann sich an die Zeit aber nicht erinnern (soviel ich weiss, sagt er aber auch im Spiel) oder will sich nicht erinnern.


Wäre nicht das erst an das er sich nicht erinnern will 
Da wäre nämlich noch die Sache mit dem eigentlichen Aussehen von Yennefer das er mit Absicht vergessen hat, weil er Angst hatte das sie seine Gedanken liest und erfährt das er es weiss. (Dies erfährt man nur in den Büchern oder man informiert sich über die Charktere im Netz^^)


----------



## BabaYaga (7. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Dir ist klar das du die Fähigkeiten aus der ersten Reihe nicht dort rein müssen und du sie trotzdem nutzen kannst?^^
> Mal davon abgesehen setzt man die rein die man unbedingt braucht z. B. für einen speziellen Kampf



...und wofür setzt man sie dann überhaupt rein? Nur zwecks den Kombinationsboni?
Dachte bisher auch, dass die nur aktiv wären wenn man sie reingesetzt hat. Hab ehrlich gesagt die Werte noch nie so genau kontrolliert um das jetzt so frei sagen zu können.
Ein Freund meinte nämlich gestern auch... er habe erst jetzt festgestellt, dass er die ganze Zeit ohne aktivierte Boni spiele. Bzw. manche habe er freigeschalten aber noch keinen einzigen Perk in den Baum gepflanzt...


----------



## Shona (7. Juli 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> ...und wofür setzt man sie dann überhaupt rein? Nur zwecks den Kombinationsboni?
> Dachte bisher auch, dass die nur aktiv wären wenn man sie reingesetzt hat. Hab ehrlich gesagt die Werte noch nie so genau kontrolliert um das jetzt so frei sagen zu können.
> Ein Freund meinte nämlich gestern auch... er habe erst jetzt festgestellt, dass er die ganze Zeit ohne aktivierte Boni spiele. Bzw. manche habe er freigeschalten aber noch keinen einzigen Perk in den Baum gepflanzt...


Die in der ersten Reihe funktionieren ohne das man sie reinsetzt sonst könntest du kein Igni,Quen, Yrden, Axii nutzen
Erst ab der zweiten Reihe bei der man den zweiten Effekt freischaltet muss man sie reinsetzen weil sonst funktioniert es nicht wenn man z. B. Q gedrückt hält.

Was für einen Boni? Das bisschen das du aus der ersten Reihe als Boni bekommst, bekommst du auch wenn du 4 andere reinsetzt und dann den kompletten Bonus nimmst.
Ich hab auf jedenfall noch keine Unterschied bemerkt ob die erste Reihe nun drin ist oder nicht.


----------



## Scholdarr (7. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> "White Frost" wird seit dem ersten Teil immer wieder mal erwähnt und in Witcher 3 über das halbe Spiel hinweg


Erwähnen und erklären sind zwei sehr unterschiedliche Dinge. Dieser verdammte Kontext...


----------



## Shona (7. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Erwähnen und erklären sind zwei sehr unterschiedliche Dinge. Dieser verdammte Kontext...


Er wird auch erklärt...Zum Beispiel wenn man mit Avallac'h auf dem Weg nach Aen Elle ist und in die eine Welt kommt die komplett zugeschneit ist.
Nachdem man NACHFRAGT was das für eine Welt erklärt er es....

Habt ihr die hälfte die ihr gespielt habt vergessen, oder habt ihr einfach nicht alle Dialoge ausprobiert um vielleicht mehr zu erfahren?





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hMgtJ2EBcGE:285

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und wenn man das Video ab hier schaut, dann erfährt man die Geschichte wie Geralt der Wilden Jagd entkommen ist


----------



## Scholdarr (7. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Er wird auch erklärt...Zum Beispiel wenn man mit Avallac'h auf dem Weg nach Aen Elle ist und in die eine Welt kommt die komplett zugeschneit ist.
> Nachdem man NACHFRAGT was das für eine Welt erklärt er es....t


Nichts davon erklärt, was Ciri am Ende macht im Bezug auf den Weißen Frost. Und genau darum geht es.

Sowohl im Buch als auch im Spiel wird der Weiße Frost als unabwendbares Naturphänomen präsentiert. Das passt in keinster Weise zum Ende des Spiels.


----------



## Shona (7. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Nichts davon erklärt, was Ciri am Ende macht im Bezug auf den Weißen Frost. Und genau darum geht es.
> 
> Sowohl im Buch als auch im Spiel wird der Weiße Frost als unabwendbares Naturphänomen präsentiert. Das passt in keinster Weise zum Ende des Spiels.


Jedes Naturphänomen ob unabwendbar oder nicht hat einen Ursprung und Ciri ist die einzige die diesen Ursprung anscheinend zerstören kann. So hab ich das verstanden.

Es wird zwar nie der Kampf gegen den weissen Frost erwähnt, den Ciri am Ende führt, aber es wird das Portal erwähnt das man nur mit Ciris Kräften öffnen kann, oder nicht?
Deshalb ist doch die Wilde Jagd hinter ihr her, oder nicht?
Somit kann man sich doch denken das es zu einem Kampf kommt über dieses Portal das den weissen Frost in die Welt bringt. 

Anscheind bin ich die einzige die zu diesem Entschluss kommt, dabei ist es so offencihtlich 
Das einzige was mich an der ganzen Sache stört ist das sie überhaupt in das Portal geht und man sie nicht aufhalten kann, also keine Entscheidungsfreiheit hat.


----------



## BabaYaga (7. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Was für einen Boni? Das bisschen das du aus der ersten Reihe als Boni bekommst, bekommst du auch wenn du 4 andere reinsetzt und dann den kompletten Bonus nimmst.
> Ich hab auf jedenfall noch keine Unterschied bemerkt ob die erste Reihe nun drin ist oder nicht.



Alles klar, danke. Werde ich mir noch genauer ansehen.
Ne ich spreche vom Mutagenbonus. Also wenn du eben rotes Mutan mit roten Perks kombinierst. Dasselbe geht ja auch mit grün oder blau. Sprich 3x rote Perks + großes rotes Mutagen = Max. Bonus auf Angriffskraft.
Wenn du da Andersfarbige reinsetzt bekommst du nix dergleichen.


----------



## Scholdarr (7. Juli 2015)

Edit: Sorry für die Spoiler, mein Fehler. 

Hab den entsprechenden Tag hinzugefügt.



Spoiler






Shona schrieb:


> Jedes Naturphänomen ob unabwendbar oder nicht hat einen Ursprung und Ciri ist die einzige die diesen Ursprung anscheinend zerstören kann. So hab ich das verstanden.


Klar hat es einen Ursprung. Der wird in den Büchern auch erwähnt. Das liegt daran, dass die Erdachse krumm ist und dass es dadurch irgendwann mal wieder zu einer Eiszeit kommen wird. Wie soll man das bitte "zerstören"? Und es wird nie erwähnt, wie und warum Ciri urplötzlich weiß, wie man das machen muss. Deus ex machina at its finest...



> Es wird zwar nie der Kampf gegen den weissen Frost erwähnt, den Ciri am Ende führt, aber es wird das Portal erwähnt das man nur mit Ciris Kräften öffnen kann, oder nicht?
> Deshalb ist doch die Wilde Jagd hinter ihr her, oder nicht?


Also das Portal war eigentlich nie dazu gedacht, dass man den Frost zerstören könnte. Es war dazu gedacht, ganze Völker vor dem Frost zu evakuieren auf andere Planeten. Ganz unabhängig davon war Ciri selbst nie dazu auserkoren, dieses Portal überhaupt öffnen zu können. Ihre "Aufgabe" war es ein Kind zu gebären, das irgendwann mal dazu in der Lage sein soll. Das ist das Hauptmotiv der Bücher und dass es anders sein könnte, wird auch bis zum Ende von TW3 nicht augelöst oder auch nur annähernd hinreichend erklärt.

Selbst den einen Brief, den man in Ge'els Palast finden kann, in dem beschrieben wird, wie viele Städte der Aen Elle dem Frost schon zum Opfer gefallen sind (was übrigens auch "neue", nur unzureichend erklärte Lore im Spiel ist...), wird klar beschrieben, dass man endlich ein Portal zur Evakuierung bräuchte.

Igendwie ist sich CDPR da scheinbar selbst nicht so ganz klar, warum Eredin jetzt eigentlich Ciri verfolgt. Soll sie eine Invasion der Aen Elle ermöglichen? Wenn ja, weshalb, wenn sie doch offenbar auch einfach in der Lage ist, den weißen Frost gleich ganz zu stoppen? Dann kann ja jeder einfach auf seiner Welt bleiben und alle sind glücklich. Ich halte das also für keine sonderlich glückliche Änderung der Lore durch CDPR, vor allem Angesicht der Tatsache, dass die Lore in den Büchern dahingehend konsistenter und imo spannender war...




> Somit kann man sich doch denken das es zu einem Kampf kommt über dieses Portal das den weissen Frost in die Welt bringt.


Der Weiße Frost wandert plötzlich über Portale? Wow. Das deckt sich mit so wirklich gar keiner Erklärung im Spiel und ist außerdem auch recht witzig. Ist der weiße Frost jetzt eine Peson, der durch ein 2x2 Meter großes Portal geht, oder wie soll ich mir das vorstellen.



> Anscheind bin ich die einzige die zu diesem Entschluss kommt, dabei ist es so offencihtlich
> Das einzige was mich an der ganzen Sache stört ist das sie überhaupt in das Portal geht und man sie nicht aufhalten kann, also keine Entscheidungsfreiheit hat.


Welcher Entschluss?

Für mich gibt es nur einen einzigen Grund für dieses Ende: spectacle creep, kombiniert mit dem Irrglauben, dass man die Story nicht nur in sich abschließen müsste, sondern im gleichen Atemzug noch alle Probleme der Welt lösen müsste...


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Juli 2015)

Waaah, spoilert doch bitte im Spoilerthread weiter.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich sprach vom Ende, es wird nicht erwähnt was ein wichtiger Charakter macht.





> Dann würde ich mal sagen zu hoch gelevelt weil der ist schon ein Brocken und ich hatte es in beiden Durchläufen bis jetzt sehr schwer gegen ihn


Ich meinte nicht nur das.



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was ist das für ein Ort in den Letho ist?
Der Rest kann sein, aber wird am Ende nicht erwähnt.


> Dir ist klar das du die Fähigkeiten aus der ersten Reihe nicht dort rein müssen und du sie trotzdem nutzen kannst?^^


Nein. Also muss man das Axii zur Gesprächs Manipulation da nicht rein tun?


Den Rest haben andere schon aufgegriffen.


----------



## Shona (7. Juli 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Was ist das für ein Ort in den Letho ist?


Lindenvale,  dort gibt es eine quest bei einer alten frau die am Straßenrand stehtund heult. 

wie die quest heisst hab ich vorher schonmal geschrieben. 

es gibt im übrigen auch Zwischenenden,  deswegen wird nicht alles am ende nochmal aufgegriffen. 




turbosnake schrieb:


> Nein. Also muss man das Axii zur Gesprächs Manipulation da nicht rein tun?
> .


Definitiv nicht den ich hab das gut 20h im ersten Durchlauf gespielt bevor ich gemerkt habe das es das Mutagenmenu gibt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Juli 2015)

Zefix, ich hab jetzt auch den Skellige-Schnellreise-Bug mit ctd. 
Naja, werd ich halt noch auf Skellige rumwandern, bis Patch 1.07 das Problem löst.
(Und wehe wenn nicht. )


----------



## PanikGOW (8. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen,
Ich habe das Spiel grade angefangen und habe da mal eine Frage.
Wie entzünde ich eine Fackel ? Aus irgendeinen Grund kann ich die Fackel nicht benutzen.   Ich habe schon gegoogelt, doch leider nichts dazu gefunden. Könnte mir da jemand weiter helfen ? Lieben Dank


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Juli 2015)

Muss man die nicht einfach im Inventar in den entsprechenden Schnellzugriff-Slot packen, und sie dann im Spiel per Kreismenü auswählen? Ich benutz immer nur Cat.


----------



## PanikGOW (8. Juli 2015)

Danke, aber leider funktioniert genau das nicht. Eine Idee weshalb das nicht geht.,?


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Juli 2015)

Wie gehst du denn genau vor zum Ausrüsten? Drag&drop, Doppelklick, Leertaste?


----------



## Shona (8. Juli 2015)

Patch 1.07 da? 
Wollte endlich mal wieder zocken, weil während der Hitze ging das nicht und nu das...2,5h warten....

Edit:
Nope ist nicht der Patch... -.-"
Nur unnötiger kram den sie jetzt updaten müssen und nicht mit dem Patch....



> That's an update of our artpack (artbook, soundtrack, map, manual, wallpapers etc.). You can check them out by going to: Properties (from Library view)->Local files->Browse local files. Files are in main game folder.
> 
> Cheers
> Łukasz Babiel, CD Projekt RED


----------



## Scholdarr (8. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Nur unnötiger kram


Für den einen unnötiger Kram, für den anderen ne echt feine Sache...


----------



## Shona (8. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Für den einen unnötiger Kram, für den anderen ne echt feine Sache...


Wenn du DSL3000 hättest würdest du dich ebenfalls über sowas aufregen 
Vor allem dann wenn ein großer Patch für die nächsten Tage angekündigt ist, das hätte man in einem Abwasch machen können


----------



## turbosnake (8. Juli 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Zefix, ich hab jetzt auch den Skellige-Schnellreise-Bug mit ctd.
> Naja, werd ich halt noch auf Skellige rumwandern, bis Patch 1.07 das Problem löst.
> (Und wehe wenn nicht. )



Ich hatte auch zwei ctd dabei, beim dritten mal hats geklappt. Habe nur einen anderes Ziel in und es ging.


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Juli 2015)

Es wird noch besser - seit gerade eben regeneriert Geralt keine Ausdauer mehr. Was zum...? 
Da bin ich über WOCHEN bugfrei, und jetzt schlägt das Spiel so richtig zu 

Das Schnellreisen klappt auch innerhalb von Skellige, aber zurück nach Velen/Novigrad wills nicht.


----------



## BabaYaga (8. Juli 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Es wird noch besser - seit gerade eben regeneriert Geralt keine Ausdauer mehr. Was zum...?
> Da bin ich über WOCHEN bugfrei, und jetzt schlägt das Spiel so richtig zu
> 
> Das Schnellreisen klappt auch innerhalb von Skellige, aber zurück nach Velen/Novigrad wills nicht.



Es ist doch zwischenzeitlich sonst nix geändert worden, wieso soll das mit der Ausdauer von heute auf morgen auftauchen?
Das Problem mit Skellige existiert jetzt schon "gefühlt" 1 Monat, von daher... hoffe ich sie releasen bald...


----------



## Shona (8. Juli 2015)

Ok ich dachte sie updaten auch den Soundtrack aber es war wirklich alles nur unnütz und mir braucht keiner sagen das er diese 3 Dateien in ALLEN Sprachen braucht....
Die 2.2GB beinhalten nämlich einfach nur alle Sprachenvarianten für Artbook, Handbuch und Map....Somit hat man jetzt in jedem der Ordner für jede Sprache eine Datei.....




Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Es ist doch zwischenzeitlich sonst nix  geändert worden, wieso soll das mit der Ausdauer von heute auf morgen  auftauchen?
> Das Problem mit Skellige existiert jetzt schon "gefühlt" 1 Monat, von daher... hoffe ich sie releasen bald...


Möglich das der Skellige Bug noch einiges andere auslöst. Manchmal bekommt sowas einen Rattenschwanz wenn man das richtig triggert und anscheinend hat M4x das richtige getriggert^^


----------



## BabaYaga (8. Juli 2015)

Stimmt auch wieder. Herzlichen Glückwunsch M4xw0lf 
Na warten wir mal weiter...​


----------



## M4xw0lf (8. Juli 2015)

Vorherigen Spielstand laden hat zumindest die Ausdauer wiedergebracht. Zum Glück spam-save ich dank jahrelanger RPG-Erfahrung immer


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Juli 2015)

Auf der FB Seite von The Witcher wurde ein neuer Trailer von Miracle of Sounds hinzugefügt, der mit Szenen aus dem Spiel wirklich passend ist zum Spiel. Also mir gefällts.


----------



## Scholdarr (9. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Wenn du DSL3000 hättest würdest du dich ebenfalls über sowas aufregen
> Vor allem dann wenn ein großer Patch für die nächsten Tage angekündigt ist, das hätte man in einem Abwasch machen können



DSL3000? In welchem Jahrhundert lebst du denn? 

Außerdem solltest du froh sein, dass das nicht in einem Aufwasch gemacht wird. Dann müsstest du ja noch länger auf den Patch warten...


----------



## ryzen1 (9. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Edit:
> Nope ist nicht der Patch... -.-"
> Nur unnötiger kram den sie jetzt updaten müssen und nicht mit dem Patch....



2,2 GB unnötiger Kram? Ich hab mich schon gefreut endlich weiterspielen zu können


----------



## Shona (9. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> DSL3000? In welchem Jahrhundert lebst du denn?
> 
> Außerdem solltest du froh sein, dass das nicht in einem Aufwasch gemacht wird. Dann müsstest du ja noch länger auf den Patch warten...


Dorf^^ Versteilerstelle ist 5km entfernt und das ist das was noch ankommt xD.  Im Nachbarort gibt es nur max DSL1000 

Ab 3GB lass ich den PC Nachts durchlaufen zum laden,  somit wäre mir das dann egal gewesen  

Aber wie gesagt es war unnötiger Kram den ich brauche die 3 Sachen nicht in tschechisch, polnisch, russisch oder sonst einer anderen Sprache, da ich es eh nicht lesen kann.


----------



## kero81 (9. Juli 2015)

Und was GENAU spricht jetzt dagegen den PC auch schon bei 2,2GB über Nacht laufen zu lassen?! Mir kommts manchmal echt so vor als würdest Du dir deine Problemchen selbst erschaffen... Dann hättest Du hier garnicht rumnörgeln müssen, das ist nämlich einfach nur unnötig. Und trägt wieder nur dazu bei das Du dich unsympatisch machst, weil Du dauerhaft aus einer Mücke nen Elefanten machst. 

-Adapt and Survive!-


----------



## saphira33 (9. Juli 2015)

kero81 schrieb:


> Und was GENAU spricht jetzt dagegen den PC auch schon bei 2,2GB über Nacht laufen zu lassen?!



Ist halt trotz allem Mühsam. Ich hatte früher ganze 300 kbit Download und musste immer für alles den PC über Nacht laufen lassen. Macht halt auch Lärm/Licht. Nicht jeder hat einen Silent PC. Ausserdem gibt's viele Leute die mit Ventilator Geräuschen nicht einschlafen können.
Und bei dem was er sagt geht es ihm darum das er die Map auf seinem PC nur in Deutsch/Englisch braucht und nicht in Türkisch/Polnisch/Russisch/Chinesisch/Slovenisch/Schwedisch und was sonst auch noch immer. Also wäre statt einem 2.2 GB Patch vielleicht ein 300MB Patch drin.

PS: Die Leute die den PC eben nicht über Nacht laufen lassen können/wollen haben dann keine Möglichkeit während des Downloads irgendwie Videos oder Filme zu schauen geschweige den Online zu Spielen.

PPS: Wollt meinen Senf halt auch noch dazu geben


----------



## Shona (9. Juli 2015)

saphira33 schrieb:


> Ist halt trotz allem Mühsam. Ich hatte früher ganze 300 kbit Download und musste immer für alles den PC über Nacht laufen lassen. Macht halt auch Lärm/Licht. Nicht jeder hat einen Silent PC. Ausserdem gibt's viele Leute die mit Ventilator Geräuschen nicht einschlafen können.
> Und bei dem was er sagt geht es ihm darum das er die Map auf seinem PC nur in Deutsch/Englisch braucht und nicht in Türkisch/Polnisch/Russisch/Chinesisch/Slovenisch/Schwedisch und was sonst auch noch immer. Also wäre statt einem 2.2 GB Patch vielleicht ein 300MB Patch drin.
> 
> PS: Die Leute die den PC eben nicht über Nacht laufen lassen können/wollen haben dann keine Möglichkeit während des Downloads irgendwie Videos oder Filme zu schauen geschweige den Online zu Spielen.
> ...


Ich wollte das Spiel gestern noch spielen was ich auch geschrieben habe,  aber das sieht der Herr über dir nicht,  er such sich bei meinen Beiträgen immer das raus was er will egal was für einen Bezug es hat 😉. 

So und da ich nunmal um 0430 aufstehe kann ich keine 3-4h warten,  bis ein 3+GB Downloaden zu ende ist. Davon mal abgesehen wohne ich unter dem Dach und hatte gestern immer noch Grad in der Bude da muss ich nachts nicht noch weiter heizen 

Das 2.2 GB Update ging hingegen mit knapp 1,75h schnell durch. 

Ich brauch keine andere Sprache als die in der  ich das Spiel spiele und das ist Englisch. Weshalb ich nicht die einzige bin die sich über solche sinnlosen Updates Seitens CDPR aufregt.  Einfach mal ins Steam Forum schauen....


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Juli 2015)

Kein Steam nutzen - freuen.


----------



## azzih (9. Juli 2015)

Habs ja schon länger durchgespielt nun juckts mich in den Fingern dieses Werwolfquest auf Skellige noch zu beenden. Aber irgendwie find ich da kein Anschluss, jemand ne Idee wos da weitergeht, nachdem man den Werwolf das erste mal getötet hat?


----------



## Shona (9. Juli 2015)

azzih schrieb:


> Habs ja schon länger durchgespielt nun juckts mich in den Fingern dieses Werwolfquest auf Skellige noch zu beenden. Aber irgendwie find ich da kein Anschluss, jemand ne Idee wos da weitergeht, nachdem man den Werwolf das erste mal getötet hat?


Meinst du die Quest in dem Garten?
Kommt drauf an wo du ihm zuerste getötet hast. 

Es gibt dort nämlich zwei stellen (Scheune/Höhle) und nur bei der einen findest du den Hinweis wo du hin musst. 

@M4x
Oder CDPR stellt es wieder so ein wie es war 

Den einen Sinn hat es nicht wirklich außer das alleine das Artbook nun ~3,5GB auf der Festplatte frisst mit all den Dateien (davor ~560MB)


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Juli 2015)

Das Artbook ist aber durchaus einen Blick wert


----------



## ParaD0x1 (9. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> @M4x
> Oder CDPR stellt es wieder so ein wie es war
> 
> Den einen Sinn hat es nicht wirklich außer das alleine das Artbook nun ~3,5GB auf der Festplatte frisst mit all den Dateien (davor ~560MB)



Sorry aber bin ich im falschen Film .. ?
Mein Artbook ist nach wie vor 491MB groß


----------



## saphira33 (9. Juli 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Kein Steam nutzen - freuen.



Ich glaube du verstehst mich nicht  nebenbei kann man bei Steam auch Autoupdate ausschalten.

Es geht (primär) darum, dass man das Artbook (egal ob Steam GOG oder sonst wo) nur in 1ner oder maximal 2 Sprachen braucht. Und nicht in Russisch Chinesisch Vietnamesisch Japanisch Spanisch und sonstigen Sprachen die ich alle nicht spreche 

Ich brauche keinen 2.2 GB Download an Sprachen wenn eine davon vielleicht 200 MB ausmacht. Ich will nur die Sprache in der ich das Spiel habe. (Bei den meisten DE/EN)

PS:  @Shona


> (Wieso denken immer alle das ich männlich bin o.O)



Du bist im Internet. Du bist solange Männlich bis du in einem Voicechat gesprochen hast  (auch dann könntest du noch ein Junge ohne Stimmbruch sein  )

Ah und in deinem Steam Profil hast du Business falsch geschrieben


----------



## Shona (9. Juli 2015)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Sorry aber bin ich im falschen Film .. ?
> Mein Artbook ist nach wie vor 491MB groß



Kommt drauf an welche Sprache bei mir wird bei fast alles ~553MB angezeigt,  eines hat unter 500MBbweiss aber nicht welches



saphira33 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du verstehst mich nicht  nebenbei kann man bei Steam auch Autoupdate ausschalten.


Schon lange nicht mehr  
Du kannst es nur noch so einstellen das es z.  B.  Witcher 3 nur noch dann updatet wenn du es startest. 

Ansonsten gibt es nur noch das normle Update und das letzte müsste das sein das es immer zuerste geladen wird egal was gerade geladen wird. 



saphira33 schrieb:


> Es geht (primär) darum, dass man das Artbook (egal ob Steam GOG oder sonst wo) nur in 1ner oder maximal 2 Sprachen braucht. Und nicht in Russisch Chinesisch Vietnamesisch Japanisch Spanisch und sonstigen Sprachen die ich alle nicht spreche
> 
> Ich brauche keinen 2.2 GB Download an Sprachen wenn eine davon vielleicht 200 MB ausmacht. Ich will nur die Sprache in der ich das Spiel habe. (Bei den meisten DE/EN)


Genau das meinte ich die die ganze zeit mit unnötigem Update.  

Wäre es der Soundtrack gewesen dann hatte ich mich gefreut weil viele Lieder einfach fehlen, aber so nicht 😑


----------



## saphira33 (9. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an welche Sprache bei mir wird bei fast alles ~553MB angezeigt,  eines hat unter 500MBbweiss aber nicht welches
> 
> Schon lange nicht mehr
> Du kannst es nur noch so einstellen das es z.  B.  Witcher 3 nur noch dann updatet wenn du es startest.



Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass man das Autoupdate auch heute noch ausschalten kann. Und falls das nicht geht Steam im Offlinemodus Starten und erst anmelden wenn man Ingame geht. Ist wirklich nicht schwer das zu umgehen  

Ich schau heute Abend mal nach wegen dem Autoupdate. Aber wie gesagt das Updaten kann man zu 100% sehr leicht umgehen .

Bzw. glaub ich kann man mit Rechtsklick wählen Ohne Download Starten. Aber wie gesagt ich schau heute Abend


----------



## kero81 (9. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> ... aber das sieht der Herr über dir nicht,  er such sich bei meinen Beiträgen immer das raus was er will egal was für einen Bezug es hat. [Zitat gekürzt]



1. Ist das bei deinen Beiträgen meist nicht schwer und 

2. stimmt das garnicht.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (9. Juli 2015)

Steam Autoupdate ausschalten also bei Ark Sur. Evo. geht das schon mal nicht soviel dazu ... eben geschaut geht auch nicht bei The Witcher 3


----------



## saphira33 (9. Juli 2015)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Steam Autoupdate ausschalten also bei Ark Sur. Evo. geht das schon mal nicht soviel dazu ... eben geschaut geht auch nicht bei The Witcher 3



Ok das ist mir neu  aber bei einer 250k Leitung merkt man die meisten Updates auch nicht. 

Aber wie gesagt mit dem Offlinemodus kann man die Updates umgehen für Singleplayerspiele.


----------



## Shona (9. Juli 2015)

saphira33 schrieb:


> Ok das ist mir neu [emoji14] aber bei einer 250k Leitung merkt man die meisten Updates auch nicht.
> 
> Aber wie gesagt mit dem Offlinemodus kann man die Updates umgehen für Singleplayerspiele.


Seit wann geht es ohne Neustart von Steam das man vom Offlinemodus in den Onlinemodus wechselt? 

Wäre es so einfach das Updaten von Witcher 3 zu unterdrücken würde ich das machen aber das geht so einfach nicht wie du dir das vorstellst.


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. Juli 2015)

So, bin jetzt auch ohne Patch den Schnellreisebug wieder los. 
Vielleicht lag es daran, dass ich "Skellige's most wanted" jetzt abgeschlossen habe.
(Übrigens ziemlich cool für einen DLC-Quest, imo. Ich erinnere mich an eine ähnlich Szene bei Sapkowski, die dafür wohl Pate gestanden haben dürfte.)


----------



## S754 (10. Juli 2015)

Wo kann man den neuesten Patch herunterladen, wenn man das Spiel bei GOG gekauft hat?


----------



## turbosnake (10. Juli 2015)

Auf gog, da wo man alle andere Downloads ohne Galaxy auch findet.


----------



## SpatteL (10. Juli 2015)

Ist er den jetzt schon raus?


----------



## S754 (10. Juli 2015)

Da war nichts, drum frag ich ja.


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. Juli 2015)

1.07 kommt erst nächste Woche.


----------



## alm0st (10. Juli 2015)

Wirklich schade aber dann mach ich erstmal mit GTA V weiter - da steht auch noch so viel zu tun an. Oder Project Cars? Oder doch lieber Company of Heroes 2? Eigentlich müsste ich Ethan Cart mal fertig spielen. Und ne Runde CS muss auch noch drin sein. Ich fühl mich überfordert 

Ich hoffe nur der Patch beißt sich nicht mit den ganzen Mods - habe im Augenblick schon das Problem dass ich keine NPC Namen mehr angezeigt bekomme


----------



## Shona (10. Juli 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> 1.07 kommt erst nächste Woche.


...Will endlich weiter spielen, zwar hänge ich nirgens aberbei so vielen änderungen will ich jetzt in der Mainstory nicht weiter und viel Nebenquest hab ich nicht mehr


----------



## Scholdarr (10. Juli 2015)

alm0st schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur der Patch beißt sich nicht mit den ganzen Mods - habe im Augenblick schon das Problem dass ich keine NPC Namen mehr angezeigt bekomme


Naja, das liegt dann an den Moddern, ihre Mods auf die neue Spielversion anzupassen.


----------



## ryzen1 (10. Juli 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> So, bin jetzt auch ohne Patch den Schnellreisebug wieder los.
> Vielleicht lag es daran, dass ich "Skellige's most wanted" jetzt abgeschlossen habe.
> (Übrigens ziemlich cool für einen DLC-Quest, imo. Ich erinnere mich an eine ähnlich Szene bei Sapkowski, die dafür wohl Pate gestanden haben dürfte.)



Hab ich auch schon gemacht. Leider kein Erfolg. Ist wirklich zum kotzen. Dass man zu so nem schweren Bug keinen Hotfix anbietet versteh ich nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Juli 2015)

Nur tritt der Fehler nicht bei jedem auf und es dürfte wohl kein einfaches Problem sein.

Hab die Quest gemacht und hatte das Problem nicht.
Gut 2. ctd hatte ich als ich von Skellige weg wollte, aber beim 3ten mal ging es.


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. Juli 2015)

Changelog 1.07:


Spoiler



Patch 1.07 is almost here! Below is the complete list of changes and fixes it will bring. 

Introduces an alternative movement style for Geralt. To enable, go to the Gameplay\Movement Response submenu.
Fixes a rare issue where the player's horse would not fall to the ground properly.
Fixes a rare issue where the player could be locked into the aiming animation if hit while throwing a bomb on horseback.
Fixes a rare issue with an infinite loading screen in the Ladies of the Wood quest.
Includes a variety of collision fixes.
Fixes an issue where Wild Hunt warriors would remain present even after the player completed the main storyline.
Fixes an issue where players could repeatedly buy foreign currency from a loan shark and sell it at the Vivaldi Bank.
Fixes an exploit whereby players could loot gold from a single chest more than once.
Fixes an issue whereby some skills were not properly removed after the player used the Potion of Clearance.
Fixes an issue with target locking, which should now be more responsive.
Introduces a number of changes in selected game-world areas to prevent players from unexpectedly progressing quests or leaving the playable area by climbing certain elements of the landscape.
Fixes an issue where sometimes players could not use Signs after reaching Skellige for the first time.
Fixes an issue where damage from certain sources was incorrectly calculated.
Fixes an issue where the durability of alternative weapons did not drop as intended.
Fixes an issue where the game would remain in slow motion if the player had used manual targeting.
Fixes an issue whereby meditation could be blocked by certain quests.
Fixes an issue where Stamina did not always regenerate properly.
Fixes an issue where Geralt's statistics could be multiplied if the player stood in a Dimeritium bomb cloud while the Cluster skill was activated.
Introduces a number of fixes, improvements and clarifications in the map-pins and objectives for multiple quests.
Fixes an issue where in certain circumstances gravity ceased to apply to the player's horse.
Adds a stash for player convenience. Players can now store loot in their stash, access to which is available in different parts of the world. Stash locations are marked on the map.
Fixes an issue whereby the player's horse would often stop abruptly before bridges or other narrow passages.
Fixes an issue whereby encumbrance was not updating correctly, resulting in players being overburdened where in fact they were not.
Fixes a rare issue where players were unable to choose different Signs.
Fixes an issue where the player was sometimes unable to craft glyphs.
Fixes an issue where not all merchants would accept junk loot.
All crafting components and alchemy ingredients now weigh nothing.
Fixes an issue where certain armor/hairstyle combinations interacted incorrectly.
Fixes an issue where instances of the Quen Sign would occasionally burst during dialogue scenes.
Fixes a rare issue where the player could not play gwent with Madame Serenity at the Passiflora.
The Zoltan gwent card should now always be present beneath the Hanged Man's Tree if the player does not win it earlier in White Orchard.
Fixes a rare issue where players could not talk to, or play gwent with, the innkeeper at the Inn at the Crossroads.
Includes a number of wording and spelling fixes in multiple localized versions.
Introduces a number of improvements in the game streaming system. Players should experience fewer blurred textures, NPC spawn times should be markedly reduced, and there should be an overall improvement in the speed with which game assets are loaded. Streaming system improvements should be most noticeable on consoles and systems with non-SSD drives.
Improves performance in the swamps of the No Man's Land region.
Fixes an issue whereby the presence of fog could adversely affect game performance.
Optimizes various FX which should result in improved performance during the Battle of Kaer Morhen quest.
Introduces a number of optimizations that improve overall performance throughout the game.
Improves overall game performance.
Fixes an issue where Keira's magic bubble could adversely affect performance.
Fixes an issue whereby the mouse cursor would remain visible during in-game video playback.
Adds a warning if the user runs out of disk space and wants to crate a new game save.
Fixes an issue whereby Colorblind mode was not properly saved.
Fixes an issue whereby Zoltan would sometimes appear in the incorrect location after the Novigrad, Closed City quest.
Fixes an issue during the Last Wish quest whereby Geralt would continue his conversation with Yennefer after they parted.
Fixes an issue where two simultaneous instances of some characters would appear in a scene in the Broken Flowers quest.
Fixes an issue whereby some objectives were not available to the player and would be automatically failed during the Battle of Kaer Morhen quest..
Fixes an issue where in certain circumstances Lambert did not board the boat during the Final Trial quest.
Fixes an issue where in certain circumstances Madame Serenity was improperly placed during the Deadly Plot quest.
Fixes an issue where the Fake Papers quest would be failed if the player did not mention that one of the brothers was dead.
Fixes an issue whereby players would sometimes be unable to start the final horse race, The Heroes' Pursuits: For the Goddess' Glory! in Skellige.
Fixes an issue where unintended objects were present in Novigrad after the Battle of Kaer Morhen quest.
Fixes an issue where a progression break could occur if Geralt was knocked out by guards while following the Bloody Baron during the Family Matters quest.
Fixes an issue where players were sometimes unable to interact with a torch in the Get Junior quest.
Fixes an issue where players could sometimes experience an infinite loading screen during the Iron Maiden quest.
Fixes an issue where in certain circumstances players could encounter a blocker during the Contract: The Apiarian Phantom quest. Players who have encountered this bug need to backtrack to the frozen hive and examine the footprints around it again.
Fixes an issue whereby the player could get locked inside a room during the Through Time and Space quest.
Fixes an issue where on rare occasions players were unable to progress the game after the Get Junior quest, specifically upon reaching Vernon Roche's camp.
Fixes an issue whereby purchasing wine during the It Takes Three to Tango quest would not always progress the quest properly.
Fixes an issue where the In Wolf's Clothing quest did not progress properly after the player read Morkvarg's journal.
Fixes an issue where on some rare occasions players were unable to interact with the Wild Hunt soldier's body during the Echoes of the Past quest.
Fixes an issue whereby Keira would not always properly use the portal during the For the Advancement of Learning quest if asked to go to Kaer Morhen.
Fixes an issue where the Scoia'tael from Novigrad was not always available to play in the Gwent quest.
Fixes an issue where the player could get blocked inside a cellar during the King's Gambit quest.
Fixes an issue where in certain situations the player was unable to find Triss during the Final Preparations quest.
Fixes an issue where occasionally the Kingfisher tavern was left without an innkeeper after the Now or Never quest.
Fixes an issue where Yennefer was not spawned in Oxenfurt during the Great Escape quest.
Fixes a rare issue where Captain Wolverstone was not at the Golden Sturgeon when intended.
Fixes a rare issue where the bodyguards in the Reason of State quest were not hostile.
Fixes a rare issue where the griffin would not always appear in the Contract: The Creature from the Oxenfurt Forest quest.
Fixes an issue where the wyvern would not appear in the Contract: Phantom of the Trade Route quest.
Fixes an issue with enlisting Sukrus from Skellige to be Hattori's bodyguard in the Of Swords and Dumplings quest.
Fixes a rare issue whereby the visions in the Echoes of the Past quest were not displayed.
The Contract: Devil by the Well quest no longer counts towards the Geralt: The Professional achievement.
Fixes a rare issue when the player could not speak with Lambert at Kaer Morhen during the Final Trial quest.
Fixes a rare issue where players could not always complete the Hey, You Wanna Look at my Stuff? quest.
Fixes an issue where players were sometimes unable to summon a horse after the Fencing Lessons quest.
Fixes an issue where in the Scavenger Hunt: Viper School Gear quest the gate to the mausoleum was locked.
Fixes an issue where players could not use Signs or swords after the fistfight at the Rosemary and Thyme during the Broken Flowers quest.
Fixes a rare issue whereby players could not examine the source of interference during the Disturbance quest.
Fixes an issue with the Dirty Funds quest.
Fixes a rare issue with a loading screen in the Contract: The Phantom of Eldberg quest.
Fixes a issue with a loading screen at Aeramas' residence during the Of Dairy and Darkness quest.
Fixes an issue where quest givers for the Deadly Delights and Jenny o' the Woods contracts would disappear.
Introduces a number of improvements to overall game stability.
Fixes an issue where the Potion of Clearance would pop into the quick slot if the player ran out of food.
Adds a Books tab to the Inventory panel.
Introduces a number of additional loading screen hints.
Introduces a pinning feature for formulae and diagrams. Ingredients and components for pinned formulae/diagrams are highlighted in the shop view. This should greatly facilitate the purchase of currently needed elements.
Introduces a feature whereby currently equipped items are highlighted in the Repair panel, facilitating prioritization of items needing repair.
Adds a feature whereby read and unread books are marked differently in the Inventory panel.
The list of all available DLC packages is now displayed in the Main Menu/Options/Downloadable Content submenu for better clarity.


----------



## Scholdarr (10. Juli 2015)

Ich hatte in 120 Spielstunden keinen einzigen "schweren" Bug. Hab allerdings auch maximal noch mit Version 1.03 gespielt. War wohl auch besser so...


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (10. Juli 2015)

Ich hab auch noch Patch 1.03. Als Gog.


----------



## BabaYaga (10. Juli 2015)

Also ich hab generell bei so großen Spielen das Problem, dass ich keine zu lange Auszeit machen darf, sonst katapultiert es mich da komplett raus.
Jetzt noch eine Woche warten auf den Patch, macht dann schon fast 3 Wochen Pause bei mir. In der Zwischenzeit hab ich dann 3 neue Games angefangen und gar keinen Bock mehr weiterzuspielen.
Da kann ich gleich auf Herbst warten und wieder vorne beginnen 
Btw ist das CDPR Forum irgendwie down? http://forums.cdprojektred.com/
Bei mir tut sich da gar nix...


----------



## turbosnake (10. Juli 2015)

Wo kann man seine Spielstunden sehen?Galaxy hat leider nicht mitgezählt


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. Juli 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Btw ist das CDPR Forum irgendwie down? http://forums.cdprojektred.com/
> Bei mir tut sich da gar nix...


Das verkraftet immer den Ansturm nicht. Jedes mal bei neuem Patch oder DLC das gleiche Spiel


----------



## JimSim3 (10. Juli 2015)

Irgendwie stört mich eine Sache beim Witcher:

Eigentlich sucht man doch "verzweifelt" Ciri... Und man hat auch oft genug den Eindruck als ob es hier wirklich wichtig ist, sie möglichst schnell zu finden... 
Es ist dann doch aber total unlogisch 200 Sidequests nebenbei zu machen, nach Ausrüstung in den entlegensten Ruinen zu suchen und für irgendwelche Leute Monster zu töten, die einem erstmal gar nicht interessieren sollten?

Der Witcher ist bei weitem nicht das einzige RPG, das an diesem Phänomen leidet... Aber bei vielen anderen wurde irgendwie noch der Versuch unternommen die ganzen Ausflüge zu rechtfertigen. (Bspw. zusätzliche Unterstützung gewinnen bei Mass Effect). Beim Witcher fehlt auch das. Auf der einen Seite sucht man verzweifelt seine "Tochter" auf der anderen Seite vögelt man sich aber lieber durch die Damenwelt des Kontinents oder spielt Karten... Ich hab das Gefühl man sollte solche zeitkritischen Geschichten in der Hauptstory bei solchen Open World RPGs lassen. Da steht sonst immer die Mainquest im Konflikt mit der restlichen Spielwelt.


----------



## Scholdarr (10. Juli 2015)

JimSim3 schrieb:


> Irgendwie stört mich eine Sache beim Witcher:
> 
> Eigentlich sucht man doch "verzweifelt" Ciri... Und man hat auch oft genug den Eindruck als ob es hier wirklich wichtig ist, sie möglichst schnell zu finden...
> Es ist dann doch aber total unlogisch 200 Sidequests nebenbei zu machen, nach Ausrüstung in den entlegensten Ruinen zu suchen und für irgendwelche Leute Monster zu töten, die einem erstmal gar nicht interessieren sollten?
> ...



Willkommen im Club der Open World Zweifler. 

Story-driven und open world funktionieren zusammen nicht richtig, sin zwei sich reibende Konzepte. Open world funktioniert imo nur als "Sandkasten" bzw. open world ist faktisch immer ein Sandkasten und ist damit das falsche Grundkonzept für ein Spiel, das von einer spannenden Story und seinen Charakteren lebt...


----------



## JimSim3 (10. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club der Open World Zweifler.
> 
> Story-driven und open world funktionieren zusammen nicht richtig, sin zwei sich reibende Konzepte. Open world funktioniert imo nur als "Sandkasten" bzw. open world ist faktisch immer ein Sandkasten und ist damit das falsche Grundkonzept für ein Spiel, das von einer spannenden Story und seinen Charakteren lebt...



Dem Club gehöre ich schon länger an... bzw. sehe ich durchaus die Vorzüge von Schlauchspielen und den Nachteil den Open World bringen kann. Bestes Beispiel ist da für mich die Arkahm Reihe... Asylum war mit seiner linearität genial. Die offene Welt hat die Reihe für mich extrem langweilig gemacht. City fand ich noch gut. Brauchte allerdings ordentlich durchhalte vermögen... Origins konnte mich überhaupt nicht fesseln. Knight hab ich mir in Let's Plays angesehen. Werd ich definitiv nicht anrühren. Hier hat man meiner Meinung nach nur open world eingebauten weil die Marktforscher geschrien haben "Open World Titel sind in!"

Dabei bin ich allerdings auch der Meinung, das sich Story und Open World nicht unbedingt beißen müssen. Würde es beim Witcher bspw. um den Wiederaufbau der Witcher-Schulen / Burgen gehen, würde das Open World Prinzip durchaus Sinn ergeben. Dann würde man durch die Welt reisen um Geld und Vorräte für den Wiederaufbau zu erlangen, Kinder einzusammeln die für die Witcher Ausbildung in Frage kämen oder einfach um das Ansehen der Witcher zu verbessern. 

Die Hauptquest dürfte dann allerdings nicht an bestimmte Quests geknüpft sein, sondern eher an bestimmte prozentuale Werte. Bspw. wenn man in einem Gebiet einen bestimmten Einfluss gewonnen hat oder wenn man eine bestimmte Anzahl an neuen Schülern hat etc... Und wenn es zeitkritische Missionen gibt, bzw. allgemein wenn wichtige "Hauptmissionen" anstehen, muss eben die offene Welt kurzzeitig aufgegeben werden um diesen Teil der Story auch glaubwürdig rüber zu bringen.

Damit hätte man eine glaubwürdige Erklärung für die ganzen Sidequest, Treasure Hunts und Contracts in dem Spiel. Dabei hätte man dann immer die Möglichkeit abzuwegen: Will ich das beste für die Witcher Schule? Das beste für das Anssehen der Witcher? Oder bleibe ich meinen persönlichen Idealen treu? So oder so hätte man dann aber ein Grundgerüst, dass sowohl Story-Driven sein kann, also auch die Möglichkeiten einer offenen Welt voll ausschöpft...

Nur kann man halt nicht ne klassische Schlauch-Story einfach in ne offene Welt verfrachten... Je länger ich den Witcher spiele desto mehr finde ich auszusetzen. Mittlerweile tue ich mich echt schwer damit irgendwelche Sidequests zu machen, da ich eigentlich darin keinen Sinn sehe. (Das Level-System trägt sein übriges dazu bei)

(Ich kenn mich nicht genug mit der Witcher-Welt aus, um einzuschätzen ob so ein Szenario zur Welt passen würde)


----------



## turbosnake (11. Juli 2015)

Geralt braucht für seine Suche nach Ciri Geld, wobei der Aspekt nicht so stark hervor kommt und da er Monsterjäger ist, verdient er sich das Geld so.
Davon abgesehen wird er seinen Freunden trotzdem helfen und nach weiteren Informationen suchen, die ihm bei der Suche helfen.



> .Aber bei vielen anderen wurde irgendwie noch der Versuch unternommen die ganzen Ausflüge zu rechtfertigen. (Bspw. zusätzliche Unterstützung gewinnen bei Mass Effect)


Ist hier auch der Fall. Wird aber erst passieren nach dem du Ciri gefunden hast.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Juli 2015)

JimSim3 schrieb:


> Dem Club gehöre ich schon länger an... bzw. sehe ich durchaus die Vorzüge von Schlauchspielen und den Nachteil den Open World bringen kann. Bestes Beispiel ist da für mich die Arkahm Reihe... Asylum war mit seiner linearität genial. Die offene Welt hat die Reihe für mich extrem langweilig gemacht. City fand ich noch gut. Brauchte allerdings ordentlich durchhalte vermögen... Origins konnte mich überhaupt nicht fesseln. Knight hab ich mir in Let's Plays angesehen. Werd ich definitiv nicht anrühren. Hier hat man meiner Meinung nach nur open world eingebauten weil die Marktforscher geschrien haben "Open World Titel sind in!"
> 
> Dabei bin ich allerdings auch der Meinung, das sich Story und Open World nicht unbedingt beißen müssen. Würde es beim Witcher bspw. um den Wiederaufbau der Witcher-Schulen / Burgen gehen, würde das Open World Prinzip durchaus Sinn ergeben. Dann würde man durch die Welt reisen um Geld und Vorräte für den Wiederaufbau zu erlangen, Kinder einzusammeln die für die Witcher Ausbildung in Frage kämen oder einfach um das Ansehen der Witcher zu verbessern.
> 
> ...



Naja, das klingt für mich doch sehr nach der Bioware Masche. In deren Spielen geht es schon seit Jahren immer genau um dieses Konzept: es gibt irgendeine Bedrohung, die aber nicht allzu zeitkritisch ist, und um dieser Bedrohung begegnen zu müssen, muss man sich Verbündetet besorgen. Nach der Formel funktioniert jedes Biowarespiel seit Dragon Age Origins und Mass Effect 1...

Am Anfang war das ja ganz gut und spannend aber mittlerweile nur noch gähnend langweilig imo. Man hätte Witcher 3 imo keinen Gefallen getan, wenn man diesem Konzept gefolgt wäre.

Die deutlich bessere Alternative wäre es gewesen, wenn man grundsätzlich mal bei Level-Hubs geblieben wäre (durchaus große möglich ala DAI). Ganz Novigrad hätte z.B. so ein großes Hub sein können. Der Sinn von solchen Hubs ist der, dass man die Story pacen kann, indem man Teile der Spielwelt zu gewissen Zeitpunkten verfügbar macht und später eventuell wieder abschließt. Früher hat man das sogar bei open world so gemacht, wenn man sich mal an frühe GTA und AC Spiele erinnert, wo die Spielwelt erst nach und nach freigeschaltet wurde, um die Story nicht zu arg zu zerreißen und örtlich zu "verdichten". Eine spannende und mitreißende Story funktioniert eben imo durch ein Wechsel zwischen spannenden, zeitkritischen Höhepunkten und ruhigen Momenten, in denen man auch mal durchatmen kann. Open world zerreißt dieses Pacing. Daneben verliert man in open world Spielen auch eine Unmenge an Zeit durch stupides Rumlaufen, das nun wirklich nicht sonderlich spannend ist.

Wie auch immer, für mich sind Level-Hubs die optimale Basis für storygetriebene RPGs. Sie erlauben eine gut getaktete und gesteuerte Story und gleichzeitig auch ein gewisses Maß an Erkundung. Der Vorteil liegt aber auf der Hand. Nebenbeschäftigungen werden auf ein gewisses Limit begrenzt, bis die Hauptstory weiter geht. Damit vermeidet man Storyleerlauf und logische Inkonsistenz. Witcher 2 war eigentlich ein perfektes Beispiel dafür. Deshalb ist es ja auch so schade, dass man diesen Ansatz zu Gunsten einer offenen Spielwelt aufgegeben hat... 




turbosnake schrieb:


> Ist hier auch der Fall. Wird aber erst passieren nach dem du Ciri gefunden hast.


Naja, das ist aber kaum vergleichbar. Das dauert etwa 30 Minuten in TW3. Aber als ich das im Spiel erlebt habe, haben sich mir kurzzeitig die Fußnägel hochgerollt. Für diese völig überreizte Storyformel müsste man Bioware inzwischen eigentlich Tantiemen zahlen ... oder für jede Verwendung ein paar Euro ins Tropeschwein schmeißen...


----------



## NicoGermanman (11. Juli 2015)

gibt es eigentlich ein Konsolen Befehl, damit man die Magische Lampe wieder bekommt?
Ich weiss zwar nicht wieso die ist aber nicht mehr in meinem Inventar (hab die nicht weggeschmissen oder verkauft) und mein Letzter Save ist stunden zurück.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Juli 2015)

NicoGermanman schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich ein Konsolen Befehl, damit man die Magische Lampe wieder bekommt?
> Ich weiss zwar nicht wieso die ist aber nicht mehr in meinem Inventar (hab die nicht weggeschmissen oder verkauft) und mein Letzter Save ist stunden zurück.



1) Den Debug Console Enabler runterladen: Debug Console Enabler at The Witcher 3 Nexus - Mods and community 

2) additem('q106_magic_oillamp') eingeben.


----------



## Shona (11. Juli 2015)

NicoGermanman schrieb:


> gibt es eigentlich ein Konsolen Befehl, damit man die Magische Lampe wieder bekommt?
> Ich weiss zwar nicht wieso die ist aber nicht mehr in meinem Inventar (hab die nicht weggeschmissen oder verkauft) und mein Letzter Save ist stunden zurück.



müsste sein

additem(q106_magic_oillamp)

wenn nicht bescheid geben dann such ich nochmal

Edit:

Sind im Patch 1.07 nicht die Romance änderungen bez. Triss drin?
Außerdem sieht die Changelog wenig aus für einen "Großen Patch"


----------



## NicoGermanman (11. Juli 2015)

Danke euch beiden, ich probiers morgen mal aus (bzw. heute ).


----------



## JimSim3 (11. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Naja, das klingt für mich doch sehr nach der Bioware Masche. In deren Spielen geht es schon seit Jahren immer genau um dieses Konzept: es gibt irgendeine Bedrohung, die aber nicht allzu zeitkritisch ist, und um dieser Bedrohung begegnen zu müssen, muss man sich Verbündetet besorgen. Nach der Formel funktioniert jedes Biowarespiel seit Dragon Age Origins und Mass Effect 1...
> 
> Am Anfang war das ja ganz gut und spannend aber mittlerweile nur noch gähnend langweilig imo. Man hätte Witcher 3 imo keinen Gefallen getan, wenn man diesem Konzept gefolgt wäre.



Naja, stimmt. Ich muss zugeben, ich hab unter anderem auch dabei an Mass Effect gedacht. (Und ein bisschen Neverwinter Nights 2)  Dragon Age habe ich nicht gespielt. Vielleicht ist mir deshalb dieses System auch noch nicht überdrüssig. Meiner Meinung nach war es in Mass Effect auch nicht ideal umgesetzt... Theoretisch ist dieses System allerdings ideal um eine wirklich offene Welt mit einer einigermaßen glaubwürdigen Story zu verknüpfen.



> Die deutlich bessere Alternative wäre es gewesen, wenn man grundsätzlich mal bei Level-Hubs geblieben wäre (durchaus große möglich ala DAI). Ganz Novigrad hätte z.B. so ein großes Hub sein können. Der Sinn von solchen Hubs ist der, dass man die Story pacen kann, indem man Teile der Spielwelt zu gewissen Zeitpunkten verfügbar macht und später eventuell wieder abschließt. Früher hat man das sogar bei open world so gemacht, wenn man sich mal an frühe GTA und AC Spiele erinnert, wo die Spielwelt erst nach und nach freigeschaltet wurde, um die Story nicht zu arg zu zerreißen und örtlich zu "verdichten". Eine spannende und mitreißende Story funktioniert eben imo durch ein Wechsel zwischen spannenden, zeitkritischen Höhepunkten und ruhigen Momenten, in denen man auch mal durchatmen kann. Open world zerreißt dieses Pacing. Daneben verliert man in open world Spielen auch eine Unmenge an Zeit durch stupides Rumlaufen, das nun wirklich nicht sonderlich spannend ist.



Grundsätzlich ne Möglichkeit und sicherlich für den Spielfluss zuträglich. Aber auch das kennt man ja nun schon in tausendfacher Form. Die Souls Spiele bspw. Klar ist es so wesentlich einfacher ein Spiel zu konstruieren, das einen immer am Ball hält. Aber so ein System ist eben auch nicht gleichzusetzen mit einer großen, lebenden und offenen Welt. Bei einem open world Spiel ist die Spielwelt an sich halt wesentlich imposanter und einprägsamer Die Welt die in Witcher 3 oder auch AC Unity zusammengebaut wurde, mit den ganzen Hintergrundinformationen und Details, ist halt exponentiell besser, als bspw. im ersten AC. Leider geht das bisher halt zu lasten des Spielprinzips bzw. der Story, was wiederum negativ auf die Spielwelt wirkt. (Ich möchte ein Spiel spielen, und keine Enzyklopädie lesen. Der Detailreichtum der Welt muss einem Schritt für Schritt spielerisch beigebracht werden und nicht durch irgendwelche Bücher) Ich denke hier limitiert einfach immer noch die Technik... bzw. ist die Erstellung einer solchen Welt noch so aufwendig, das man wo anders in der Entwicklung Abstriche machen muss. Deswegen erhält man oft eine Welt, die zwar gigantisch und Detailreich ist, dies aber nicht wirklich vermitteln kann, bzw. dafür auf die falschen "faulen" Instrumente setzt um. (Nichts ist einfacher als ein Eintrag im Glossar...)

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Ich glaube zwar auch, das Level-Hub oder Schlauchsysteme momentan die besseren Storyentwicklungen und Gameplay-Erfahrungen liefern, ich bin allerdings nicht der Meinung das es zwanghaft so sein muss. Die Anforderungen an ein "open world" spiel sind einfach momentan noch zu hoch, als das man das vernünftig stemmen könnte.



> Naja, das ist aber kaum vergleichbar. Das dauert etwa 30 Minuten in TW3. Aber als ich das im Spiel erlebt habe, haben sich mir kurzzeitig die Fußnägel hochgerollt. Für diese völig überreizte Storyformel müsste man Bioware inzwischen eigentlich Tantiemen zahlen ... oder für jede Verwendung ein paar Euro ins Tropeschwein schmeißen...



Da bin ich mal gespannt.  Kann ich mir bis jetzt aber noch nicht wirklich vorstellen, dass das in den Witcher 3 rein passt und nicht wie ein Fremdkörper im Spiel wirkt.


----------



## BabaYaga (11. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Sind im Patch 1.07 nicht die Romance änderungen bez. Triss drin?
> Außerdem sieht die Changelog wenig aus für einen "Großen Patch"



Also so klein ist das vollständige Changelog auch wieder nicht lol...


Patch 1.07 is almost here! Below is the complete list of changes and fixes it will bring.




Spoiler





Introduces an alternative movement style for Geralt. To enable, go to the Gameplay\Movement Response submenu.
Fixes a rare issue where the player's horse would not fall to the ground properly.
Fixes a rare issue where the player could be locked into the aiming animation if hit while throwing a bomb on horseback.
Fixes a rare issue with an infinite loading screen in the Ladies of the Wood quest.
Includes a variety of collision fixes.
Fixes an issue where Wild Hunt warriors would remain present even after the player completed the main storyline.
Fixes an issue where players could repeatedly buy foreign currency from a loan shark and sell it at the Vivaldi Bank.
Fixes an exploit whereby players could loot gold from a single chest more than once.
Fixes an issue whereby some skills were not properly removed after the player used the Potion of Clearance.
Fixes an issue with target locking, which should now be more responsive.
Introduces a number of changes in selected game-world areas to prevent players from unexpectedly progressing quests or leaving the playable area by climbing certain elements of the landscape.
Fixes an issue where sometimes players could not use Signs after reaching Skellige for the first time.
Fixes an issue where damage from certain sources was incorrectly calculated.
Fixes an issue where the durability of alternative weapons did not drop as intended.
Fixes an issue where the game would remain in slow motion if the player had used manual targeting.
Fixes an issue whereby meditation could be blocked by certain quests.
Fixes an issue where Stamina did not always regenerate properly.
Fixes an issue where Geralt's statistics could be multiplied if the player stood in a Dimeritium bomb cloud while the Cluster skill was activated.
Introduces a number of fixes, improvements and clarifications in the map-pins and objectives for multiple quests.
Fixes an issue where in certain circumstances gravity ceased to apply to the player's horse.
Adds a stash for player convenience. Players can now store loot in their stash, access to which is available in different parts of the world. Stash locations are marked on the map.
Fixes an issue whereby the player's horse would often stop abruptly before bridges or other narrow passages.
Fixes an issue whereby encumbrance was not updating correctly, resulting in players being overburdened where in fact they were not.
Fixes a rare issue where players were unable to choose different Signs.
Fixes an issue where the player was sometimes unable to craft glyphs.
Fixes an issue where not all merchants would accept junk loot.
All crafting components and alchemy ingredients now weigh nothing.
Fixes an issue where certain armor/hairstyle combinations interacted incorrectly.
Fixes an issue where instances of the Quen Sign would occasionally burst during dialogue scenes.
Fixes a rare issue where the player could not play gwent with Madame Serenity at the Passiflora.
The Zoltan gwent card should now always be present beneath the Hanged Man's Tree if the player does not win it earlier in White Orchard.
Fixes a rare issue where players could not talk to, or play gwent with, the innkeeper at the Inn at the Crossroads.
Includes a number of wording and spelling fixes in multiple localized versions.
Introduces a number of improvements in the game streaming system. Players should experience fewer blurred textures, NPC spawn times should be markedly reduced, and there should be an overall improvement in the speed with which game assets are loaded. Streaming system improvements should be most noticeable on consoles and systems with non-SSD drives.
Improves performance in the swamps of the No Man's Land region.
Fixes an issue whereby the presence of fog could adversely affect game performance.
Optimizes various FX which should result in improved performance during the Battle of Kaer Morhen quest.
Introduces a number of optimizations that improve overall performance throughout the game.
Improves overall game performance.
Fixes an issue where Keira's magic bubble could adversely affect performance.
Fixes an issue whereby the mouse cursor would remain visible during in-game video playback.
Adds a warning if the user runs out of disk space and wants to crate a new game save.
Fixes an issue whereby Colorblind mode was not properly saved.
Fixes an issue whereby Zoltan would sometimes appear in the incorrect location after the Novigrad, Closed City quest.
Fixes an issue during the Last Wish quest whereby Geralt would continue his conversation with Yennefer after they parted.
Fixes an issue where two simultaneous instances of some characters would appear in a scene in the Broken Flowers quest.
Fixes an issue whereby some objectives were not available to the player and would be automatically failed during the Battle of Kaer Morhen quest..
Fixes an issue where in certain circumstances Lambert did not board the boat during the Final Trial quest.
Fixes an issue where in certain circumstances Madame Serenity was improperly placed during the Deadly Plot quest.
Fixes an issue where the Fake Papers quest would be failed if the player did not mention that one of the brothers was dead.
Fixes an issue whereby players would sometimes be unable to start the final horse race, The Heroes' Pursuits: For the Goddess' Glory! in Skellige.
Fixes an issue where unintended objects were present in Novigrad after the Battle of Kaer Morhen quest.
Fixes an issue where a progression break could occur if Geralt was knocked out by guards while following the Bloody Baron during the Family Matters quest.
Fixes an issue where players were sometimes unable to interact with a torch in the Get Junior quest.
Fixes an issue where players could sometimes experience an infinite loading screen during the Iron Maiden quest.
Fixes an issue where in certain circumstances players could encounter a blocker during the Contract: The Apiarian Phantom quest. Players who have encountered this bug need to backtrack to the frozen hive and examine the footprints around it again.
Fixes an issue whereby the player could get locked inside a room during the Through Time and Space quest.
Fixes an issue where on rare occasions players were unable to progress the game after the Get Junior quest, specifically upon reaching Vernon Roche's camp.
Fixes an issue whereby purchasing wine during the It Takes Three to Tango quest would not always progress the quest properly.
Fixes an issue where the In Wolf's Clothing quest did not progress properly after the player read Morkvarg's journal.
Fixes an issue where on some rare occasions players were unable to interact with the Wild Hunt soldier's body during the Echoes of the Past quest.
Fixes an issue whereby Keira would not always properly use the portal during the For the Advancement of Learning quest if asked to go to Kaer Morhen.
Fixes an issue where the Scoia'tael from Novigrad was not always available to play in the Gwent quest.
Fixes an issue where the player could get blocked inside a cellar during the King's Gambit quest.
Fixes an issue where in certain situations the player was unable to find Triss during the Final Preparations quest.
Fixes an issue where occasionally the Kingfisher tavern was left without an innkeeper after the Now or Never quest.
Fixes an issue where Yennefer was not spawned in Oxenfurt during the Great Escape quest.
Fixes a rare issue where Captain Wolverstone was not at the Golden Sturgeon when intended.
Fixes a rare issue where the bodyguards in the Reason of State quest were not hostile.
Fixes a rare issue where the griffin would not always appear in the Contract: The Creature from the Oxenfurt Forest quest.
Fixes an issue where the wyvern would not appear in the Contract: Phantom of the Trade Route quest.
Fixes an issue with enlisting Sukrus from Skellige to be Hattori's bodyguard in the Of Swords and Dumplings quest.
Fixes a rare issue whereby the visions in the Echoes of the Past quest were not displayed.
The Contract: Devil by the Well quest no longer counts towards the Geralt: The Professional achievement.
Fixes a rare issue when the player could not speak with Lambert at Kaer Morhen during the Final Trial quest.
Fixes a rare issue where players could not always complete the Hey, You Wanna Look at my Stuff? quest.
Fixes an issue where players were sometimes unable to summon a horse after the Fencing Lessons quest.
Fixes an issue where in the Scavenger Hunt: Viper School Gear quest the gate to the mausoleum was locked.
Fixes an issue where players could not use Signs or swords after the fistfight at the Rosemary and Thyme during the Broken Flowers quest.
Fixes a rare issue whereby players could not examine the source of interference during the Disturbance quest.
Fixes an issue with the Dirty Funds quest.
Fixes a rare issue with a loading screen in the Contract: The Phantom of Eldberg quest.
Fixes a issue with a loading screen at Aeramas' residence during the Of Dairy and Darkness quest.
Fixes an issue where quest givers for the Deadly Delights and Jenny o' the Woods contracts would disappear.
Introduces a number of improvements to overall game stability.
Fixes an issue where the Potion of Clearance would pop into the quick slot if the player ran out of food.
Adds a Books tab to the Inventory panel.
Introduces a number of additional loading screen hints.
Introduces a pinning feature for formulae and diagrams. Ingredients and components for pinned formulae/diagrams are highlighted in the shop view. This should greatly facilitate the purchase of currently needed elements.
Introduces a feature whereby currently equipped items are highlighted in the Repair panel, facilitating prioritization of items needing repair.
Adds a feature whereby read and unread books are marked differently in the Inventory panel.
The list of all available DLC packages is now displayed in the Main Menu/Options/Downloadable Content submenu for better clarity.


----------



## Shona (11. Juli 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Also so klein ist das vollständige Changelog auch wieder nicht lol...


Nimm die Bugfixes raus und schaue nur auf Neuerungen & Verbesserungen dann ist es wenig vor allem dann wenn man bis heute keine Bugs hatte und somit diese Änderungen nichts ändern.

Um das mal zu verdeutlichen, hier die Neuerungen



Introduces an alternative movement style for Geralt. To enable, go to the Gameplay\Movement Response submenu. 
Adds a stash for player convenience. Players can now store loot in their stash, access to which is available in different parts of the world. Stash locations are marked on the map. 
All crafting components and alchemy ingredients now weigh nothing. 
The Zoltan gwent card should now always be present beneath  the Hanged Man's Tree if the player does not win it earlier in White  Orchard. 
The Contract: Devil by the Well quest no longer counts towards the Geralt: The Professional achievement. 
Adds a Books tab to the Inventory panel. 
Introduces a number of additional loading screen hints. 
Introduces a pinning feature for formulae and diagrams. Ingredients and components for pinned formulae/diagrams are highlighted in the shop view. This should greatly facilitate the purchase of currently needed elements. 
Introduces a feature whereby currently equipped items are highlighted in the Repair panel, facilitating prioritization of items needing repair. 
Adds a feature whereby read and unread books are marked differently in the Inventory panel. 
Adds a warning if the user runs out of disk space and wants to crate a new game save. 


Und hier die Fixes/Verbesserungen

Das Verhältnis ist somit klar und für mich nunmal klein weil ich nunmal in 140h und 2 kompletten Durchgängen, sowie einen angefangenen keine Bugs, Abstürtze, Performance Probleme oder sonst irgend ein Problem hatte.



Spoiler




Fixes a rare issue where the player's horse would not fall to the ground properly. 
Introduces a number of fixes, improvements and clarifications in the map-pins and objectives for multiple quests. 
Includes a variety of collision fixes. 
Introduces a number of improvements to overall game stability. 
Includes a number of wording and spelling fixes in multiple localized versions. 
Fixes a rare issue where the player could be locked into the aiming animation if hit while throwing a bomb on horseback. 
Fixes a rare issue with an infinite loading screen in the Ladies of the Wood quest. 
Fixes an issue where Wild Hunt warriors would remain present even after the player completed the main storyline. 
Fixes an issue where players could repeatedly buy foreign currency from a loan shark and sell it at the Vivaldi Bank. 
Fixes an exploit whereby players could loot gold from a single chest more than once. 
Fixes an issue whereby some skills were not properly removed after the player used the Potion of Clearance. 
Fixes an issue with target locking, which should now be more responsive. 
Fixes an issue where sometimes players could not use Signs after reaching Skellige for the first time. 
Fixes an issue where damage from certain sources was incorrectly calculated. 
Fixes an issue where the durability of alternative weapons did not drop as intended. 
Fixes an issue where the game would remain in slow motion if the player had used manual targeting. 
Fixes an issue whereby meditation could be blocked by certain quests. 
Fixes an issue where Stamina did not always regenerate properly. 
Fixes an issue where Geralt's statistics could be multiplied if the player stood in a Dimeritium bomb cloud while the Cluster skill was activated. 
Fixes an issue where in certain circumstances gravity ceased to apply to the player's horse. 
Fixes an issue whereby the player's horse would often stop abruptly before bridges or other narrow passages. 
Fixes an issue whereby encumbrance was not updating correctly, resulting in players being overburdened where in fact they were not. 
Fixes a rare issue where players were unable to choose different Signs. 
Fixes an issue where the player was sometimes unable to craft glyphs. 
Fixes an issue where not all merchants would accept junk loot. 
Fixes an issue where certain armor/hairstyle combinations interacted incorrectly. 
Fixes an issue where instances of the Quen Sign would occasionally burst during dialogue scenes. 
Fixes a rare issue where the player could not play gwent with Madame Serenity at the Passiflora. 
Fixes a rare issue where players could not talk to, or play gwent with, the innkeeper at the Inn at the Crossroads. 
Fixes an issue whereby the presence of fog could adversely affect game performance. 
Fixes an issue where Keira's magic bubble could adversely affect performance. 
Fixes an issue whereby the mouse cursor would remain visible during in-game video playback. 
Fixes an issue whereby Colorblind mode was not properly saved. 
Fixes an issue whereby Zoltan would sometimes appear in the incorrect location after the Novigrad, Closed City quest. 
Fixes an issue during the Last Wish quest whereby Geralt would continue his conversation with Yennefer after they parted. 
Fixes an issue where two simultaneous instances of some characters would appear in a scene in the Broken Flowers quest. 
Fixes an issue whereby some objectives were not available to the player and would be automatically failed during the Battle of Kaer Morhen quest.. 
Fixes an issue where in certain circumstances Lambert did not board the boat during the Final Trial quest. 
Fixes an issue where in certain circumstances Madame Serenity was improperly placed during the Deadly Plot quest. 
Fixes an issue where the Fake Papers quest would be failed if the player did not mention that one of the brothers was dead. 
Fixes an issue whereby players would sometimes be unable to start the final horse race, The Heroes' Pursuits: For the Goddess' Glory! in Skellige. 
Fixes an issue where unintended objects were present in Novigrad after the Battle of Kaer Morhen quest. 
Fixes an issue where a progression break could occur if Geralt was knocked out by guards while following the Bloody Baron during the Family Matters quest. 
Fixes an issue where players were sometimes unable to interact with a torch in the Get Junior quest. 
Fixes an issue where players could sometimes experience an infinite loading screen during the Iron Maiden quest. 
Fixes an issue where in certain circumstances players could encounter a blocker during the Contract: The Apiarian Phantom quest. Players who have encountered this bug need to backtrack to the frozen hive and examine the footprints around it again. 
Fixes an issue whereby the player could get locked inside a room during the Through Time and Space quest. 
Fixes an issue where on rare occasions players were unable to progress the game after the Get Junior quest, specifically upon reaching Vernon Roche's camp. 
Fixes an issue whereby purchasing wine during the It Takes Three to Tango quest would not always progress the quest properly. 
Fixes an issue where the In Wolf's Clothing quest did not progress properly after the player read Morkvarg's journal. 
Fixes an issue where on some rare occasions players were unable to interact with the Wild Hunt soldier's body during the Echoes of the Past quest. 
Fixes an issue whereby Keira would not always properly use the portal during the For the Advancement of Learning quest if asked to go to Kaer Morhen. 
Fixes an issue where the Scoia'tael from Novigrad was not always available to play in the Gwent quest. 
Fixes an issue where the player could get blocked inside a cellar during the King's Gambit quest. 
Fixes an issue where in certain situations the player was unable to find Triss during the Final Preparations quest. 
Fixes an issue where occasionally the Kingfisher tavern was left without an innkeeper after the Now or Never quest. 
Fixes an issue where Yennefer was not spawned in Oxenfurt during the Great Escape quest. 
Fixes a rare issue where Captain Wolverstone was not at the Golden Sturgeon when intended. 
Fixes a rare issue where the bodyguards in the Reason of State quest were not hostile. 
Fixes a rare issue where the griffin would not always appear in the Contract: The Creature from the Oxenfurt Forest quest. 
Fixes an issue where the wyvern would not appear in the Contract: Phantom of the Trade Route quest. 
Fixes an issue with enlisting Sukrus from Skellige to be Hattori's bodyguard in the Of Swords and Dumplings quest. 
Fixes a rare issue whereby the visions in the Echoes of the Past quest were not displayed. 
Fixes a rare issue when the player could not speak with Lambert at Kaer Morhen during the Final Trial quest. 
Fixes a rare issue where players could not always complete the Hey, You Wanna Look at my Stuff? quest. 
Fixes an issue where players were sometimes unable to summon a horse after the Fencing Lessons quest. 
Fixes an issue where in the Scavenger Hunt: Viper School Gear quest the gate to the mausoleum was locked. 
Fixes an issue where players could not use Signs or swords after the fistfight at the Rosemary and Thyme during the Broken Flowers quest. 
Fixes a rare issue whereby players could not examine the source of interference during the Disturbance quest. 
Fixes an issue with the Dirty Funds quest. 
Fixes a rare issue with a loading screen in the Contract: The Phantom of Eldberg quest. 
Fixes a issue with a loading screen at Aeramas' residence during the Of Dairy and Darkness quest. 
Fixes an issue where quest givers for the Deadly Delights and Jenny o' the Woods contracts would disappear. 
Fixes an issue where the Potion of Clearance would pop into the quick slot if the player ran out of food. 
Introduces a number of improvements in the game streaming  system. Players should experience fewer blurred textures, NPC spawn  times should be markedly reduced, and there should be an overall  improvement in the speed with which game assets are loaded. Streaming  system improvements should be most noticeable on consoles and systems  with non-SSD drives. 
Improves performance in the swamps of the No Man's Land region. 
Introduces a number of optimizations that improve overall performance throughout the game. 
Improves overall game performance. 
Introduces a number of changes in selected game-world areas to prevent  players from unexpectedly progressing quests or leaving the playable  area by climbing certain elements of the landscape. # 
Optimizes various FX which should result in improved performance during the Battle of Kaer Morhen quest. 




EDIT:
Nicht falsch verstehen das fixen der vorhandenen Bugs ist gut aber wenn man seit gut einer Woche mit News über ein angeblich riesiges Patch mit vielen Verbesserungen und Neuerungen zugebombt wird, sieht das nunmal eher nicht nach riesig aus sondern einfach ein normales Bug Fix Patch


----------



## chillinmitch (11. Juli 2015)

Im Changelog steht steht leider nur etwas von  Verbesserungen bei der Herstellung von Glyphen, nichts von den Problemen  beim Craften kleiner Runensteine zu den nächst höheren. Hab ich etwas überlesen ? Würde gerne aus meinen mittlerweile knapp 40 kl. Chernobog Runensteinen etwas machen. Sehe nicht ein die extra zu kaufen, die grundlegenden Funktionen des Spiels sollten schon bugfrei sein, danach kann man Extras einfügen.


----------



## BabaYaga (11. Juli 2015)

chillinmitch schrieb:


> Im Changelog steht steht leider nur etwas von  Verbesserungen bei der Herstellung von Glyphen, nichts von den Problemen  beim Craften kleiner Runensteine zu den nächst höheren. Hab ich etwas überlesen ? Würde gerne aus meinen mittlerweile knapp 40 kl. Chernobog Runensteinen etwas machen. Sehe nicht ein die extra zu kaufen, die grundlegenden Funktionen des Spiels sollten schon bugfrei sein, danach kann man Extras einfügen.



Ja da bin ich auch gespannt. Echt nervtötend wenn du quasi schon 20 kleine Runensteine hast aber keiner davon "craftbar" ist lol. Im schlimmsten Fall gibts aber schon eine MOD dafür bzw. es gibt dann Schemata mit denen man zumindest die Runen "kompatibel" untereinander machen kann.

Bin generell immer dafür, dass zuerst mal Bugs gefixt werden und erst dann Neuerungen in Angriff genommen werden.
Ich denke mal sie haben die DLCs etwas unterschätzt, also dass ihnen die auch noch so viele Bugs mitreinbringen ^^


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Juli 2015)

JimSim3 schrieb:


> Aber so ein System ist eben auch nicht gleichzusetzen mit einer großen, lebenden und offenen Welt. Bei einem open world Spiel ist die Spielwelt an sich halt wesentlich imposanter und einprägsamer



Dem widerspreche ich. Open world klingt zwar schön auf dem Papier, aber in der Realität ist es meistens nur schöne Fassade.

Beispiel: 
Flotsam in Witcher 2 war lebensechter,atmosphärisch und erzählerisch dichter, organischer detailreicher und schlichtbesser designed als alles(!), was man in Witcher 3 bestaunen konnte. Witcher 3 hat eine Vielzahl an Dörfern und Burgen usw, aber keines kommt an die "Dichte" von Flotsam ran. Wenn man sich die meisten Dörfer in Witcher 3 mal anschaut, dann beschränkt sich der Content auf 

a) einen oder zwei Händler
b) eine Schenke (die zu mind. 50% genauso aussieht wie die anderen Schenken auf demselben Kontinent)
c) maximal ein bis zwei Questgeber, davon oft einen "simplen" Monsterauftrag

Der Rest des Dorfes ist nur hübsche Fassade. Man kann mit niemandem reden, es reagiert niemanden groß auf einen, es gibt kaum Konsequenzen aus dem, was man tut. Bei einem AC oder GTA ist das noch viel auffälliger, weil es da ja praktisch ZERO Interaktion mit der Spielwelt gibt außerhalb der vorgegebenen Missionen. Aber das sind Actionspiele und keine storylastigen RPGs, also wieder eine andere Geschichte.

Es ist nun mal so, je größer die Spielwelt wird, desto leerer wird sie (klingt paradox, ist aber so). Und im Gegenzug, je enger man sie fasst, desto mehr Chancen gibt man den Level-, Quest- und Narrative Designern diese Welt mit lebensechtem, "dichtem" Inhalt zu füllen. Wenn wir noch mal beim Vergleich Witcher 2 zu Witcher 3 bleiben: nehmen wir mal an, dass 20 Leute an Flotsam gearbeitet haben. Um die Spielwelt in Witcher 3 mit derselben Dichte an Content, Einzigartigkeit und Details zu füllen, müsste CDPR die Workforce entsprechend linear hochskalieren, also irgendwo im Bereich von vlt. 500-1000 Leuten, die rein an der Spielwelt arbeiten. Das wäre einfach Irrsinn und passiert so auch nicht, zumal man ja davon ausgehen muss, dass ein Großteil der Spieler den meisten Content überhaupt nie zu Gesicht bekommen wird. Somit bedeutet ein großer Teil von Open World Spielen auch immer automatisch verschwendete Ressourcen. Dazu kommt noch das berüchtigte Anfangs-End Ungleichgewicht. Grundsätzlich sind mal alle Spiele davon betroffen, weil Entwickler immer (zurecht) davon ausgehen, dass der Anteil der Spieler über die Zeit nachlässt. Beginnen das Spiel noch 99% der Käufer, so sehen bei einem größeren Spiel von vielen Stunden Spielzeit vielleicht gerade mal 20-30% jemals den Abspann. Außerdem muss der Anfang am meisten begeistern, um Leute zum Kauf zu bewegen. Das Problem mit diesem Ungleichgewicht wird bei einem Open World RPG systematisch umso größer, weil es über die Spieldauer immer komplexer wird (choice&consequence in allen Spielbereichen, sprich Geschichte, Quests, Balance, Characterbuild usw). Wir haben also eine verhängnisvolle Kombination aus geringerer wirtschaftlicher Bedeutung und massiv steigender Komplexität. Das führt in Witcher 3 dazu, dass das Ende (erwartungsgemäß) enttäuscht und qualitativ nicht mit dem Beginn mithalten kann. Das Problem ist ja ganz einfach geklärt. Wenn man ins Spiel einsteigt, hat man diese ganze geil aussehende Welt vor einem mit zig Möglichkeiten, wo man hingehen könnte. Das ist natürlich faszinierend. Aber je länger man spielt, desto mehr fällt einem auf, dass alles irgendwo nur Windowdressing ist und dass sich die Inkonsistenzen im Spieldesign immer stärker häufen. Erzählerische Konsequenzen bleiben blass, die Balance funktioniert nur noch mehr schlecht als recht, die Mainstory lässt an Spannung nach. Mit Level-Hubs hat man zwar die gleiche Gefahr, hat aber als Entwickler viel mehr reelle Möglichkeiten dagegen vorzugehen, ohne die wirtschaftliche Machbarkeit komplett aus den Augen zu verlieren. Durch Verengung und Fokussierung hat man die Möglichkeit, die Story zu intensivieren (ohne logische Inkonsistenzen), die Balance entsprechend möglich optimal anzupassen und bedeutungsvolle Konsequenzen aus vorangegangenen Entscheidungen einzuarbeiten. Es ist eben bedeutend einfacher, ein beschränktes "Level" wie Vergen in TW2 an vorangegangene Entscheidungen anzupassen als eine komplette Spielwelt vom Schlage eines TW3. Das ist so gut wie unmöglich. Selbst Novigrad entsprechend mehrmals zu ändern, war anscheinend schon zu viel Arbeit für CDPR und so hat man einfach überhaupt keine Änderungen vorgenommen im Fall



Spoiler



dass Geralt bei Radovids Ermorderung hilft.


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Dem widerspreche ich. Open world klingt zwar schön auf dem Papier, aber in der Realität ist es meistens nur schöne Fassade.
> 
> Beispiel:
> Flotsam in Witcher 2 war lebensechter,atmosphärisch und erzählerisch dichter, organischer detailreicher und schlichtbesser designed als alles(!), was man in Witcher 3 bestaunen konnte. Witcher 3 hat eine Vielzahl an Dörfern und Burgen usw, aber keines kommt an die "Dichte" von Flotsam ran.


Dem widerspreche ich wiederum 
Flotsam war jetzt wirklich nicht so großartig, da hat mir immer was gefehlt. Mit besonders vielen NPCs konnte man da auch nicht interagieren. Eine große Stadt wie Vizima hab ich in TW2 absolut vermisst. Mit Novigrad auf der einen Seite und den vielen kleineren Käffern andererseits sehe ich TW3 sowohl in Masse als auch in Klasse vor TW1 und TW2.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Juli 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Dem widerspreche ich wiederum
> Flotsam war jetzt wirklich nicht so großartig, da hat mir immer was gefehlt. Mit besonders vielen NPCs konnte man da auch nicht interagieren. Eine große Stadt wie Vizima hab ich in TW2 absolut vermisst. Mit Novigrad auf der einen Seite und den vielen kleineren Käffern andererseits sehe ich TW3 sowohl in Masse als auch in Klasse vor TW1 und TW2.



Vielleicht solltest du TW2 noch mal auspacken und spielen...  

Es geht nicht nur darum, dass man mit alles und jedem interagieren kann. Es geht darum, wie dicht eine Stadt bzw. ein Dorf ist von der Atmosphäre und von der Geschichte her.  Sprich um das Verhältnis zwischen Größe eines Ortes und dem Content, der mit ihm verbunden ist.

Flotsam hat ein besseres "Platz/Content" Verhältnis als jeder einzelne Ort in TW3, inklusive Novigrad. Gerade Novigrad bietet für seine Größe viel zu wenig Content. 90% der Stadt ist einfaches Window-Dressing, hübsch aber ohne jeglichen Inhalt. Nehmen wir z.B. mal den ganzen Tempelberg. Der wird für genau EINE einzige Szene für ca. 60 Sekunden genutzt. Ansonsten gibt es dort rein gar nichts zu erleben. Reine Verschwendung imo.

Ich teile deine Vorliebe für große Städte in RPGs zwar, aber ich sehe auch die Schwächen in der Umsetzung, speziell wenn man scheinbar drumrum noch eine große Welt basteln muss. Von mir aus hätten sie Novigrad wie es ist im Spiel lassen können, aber mit deutlich größerer atmosphärischer und narrativer Dichte - und dafür 50% von Velen rausscmeißen, inkl. einiger Copy&Paste Dörfer und inhaltsloser Wälder.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Flotsam hat ein besseres "Platz/Content" Verhältnis als jeder einzelne Ort in TW3, inklusive Novigrad. Gerade Novigrad bietet für seine Größe viel zu wenig Content. 90% der Stadt ist einfaches Window-Dressing, hübsch aber ohne jeglichen Inhalt. Nehmen wir z.B. mal den ganzen Tempelberg. Der wird für genau EINE einzige Szene für ca. 60 Sekunden genutzt. Ansonsten gibt es dort rein gar nichts zu erleben. Reine Verschwendung imo.



Das ist so nicht richtig. Die Tempelinsel findet schon ein wenig mehr Verwendung im Spiel: Rückblende mit Hurensohn, das durchsuchen von Hurensohns Haus, die Flucht über den Tempel, das Mordkomplot, im Rahmen einer der Rüstungsquests, der Ausflug von Gerald mit Ciri.
Das alles zusammen ist schon was mehr als 60 Sekunden. 

Es stimmt aber insgesamt das die Tempelinsel im Vergleich zum Rest der Stadt eine weit schlechtere Ausnutzung durch Quests hat. Das mag aber daran liegen das die Tempelinsel wohl aus Zeitmangel nicht mehr besser integriert werden konnte. Dafür spricht der Umstand das die Tempelinsel auch gestalterisch ein heftiger Gegensatz zum Rest von Novigrad ist, wenig ausgestaltet, viele sehr offensichtliche Klipingfehler, fehlerhafte Texturen und Schattendarstellung, keine Nebenquests die dort in umfänglicheren Maße spielen, der Hauptsitz des ewigen Feuers wirkt enorm unfertig (keine Türen  im Gebäude, ect.) usw.

Ich vermute das man dort ursprünglich noch mehr geplant hatte, es aber wie gesagt nicht mehr geschaft hat einzubauen.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Juli 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das so nicht richtig. Die Tempelinsel findet schon ein wenig mehr Verwendung im Spiel: Rückblende mit Hurensohn, das durchsuchen von Hurensohns Haus, die Flucht über den Tempel, das Mordkomplot, im Rahmen einer der Rüstungsquests, der Ausflug von Gerald mit Ciri.


Das Mordkomplott findet auf der Brücke vor der Tempelinsel statt. Die Rüstungsquest findet in einer Höhle unterhalb der Tempelquest statt. Und von welchem Ausflug redest du da bitte?

Und wenn wir das wieder etwas ausweiten: keines der Dörfer im ganzen Spiel hat IIRC mehr als drei Quests anzubieten. Gibt sogar Dörfer, für die es überhaupt keinen Content gibt (von einer Monsterjagd vlt. mal abgesehen)...


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das Mordkomplott findet auf der Brücke vor der Tempelinsel statt. Die Rüstungsquest findet in einer Höhle unterhalb der Tempelquest statt.



Die Brücke gehört aber schon zur Tempelinsel und um zur Höhle zu kommen muss man über die Tempelinsel. 
Aber wie dem auch sei, ich sagte es ja schon, die Tempelinsel ist eines der wenigen Gebiete im Spiel dem man anmerkt das es völlig unfertig wirkt.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Und von welchem Ausflug redest du da bitte?



Ich schreib es sicherhaltshalber mal als Spoiler:



Spoiler



Nachdem man mit Ciri bei den Mumen war geht man ja nach Novigrad und kann dort noch einige Quests machen, unter anderem zusammen mit Ciri die sagt das sie noch ein paar Dinge zu erledigen hat, unter anderem will sie Hurensohn nochmal aufsuchen. Im Rahmen dieser Quest geht man nochmal auf die Tempelinsel zu Hurensohns Haus und konfrontiert ihn.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Juli 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich schreib es sicherhaltshalber mal als Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Hm, seltsam. Bei mir lag Whoreson in der Quest in einer dreckigen Gasse in der Unterstadt, in der Nähe des krummen Hauses, in dem Triss untergekommen war...


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> [/SPOILER]
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Weil du ihn am Leben gelassen hast. Wen du ihn umbringst nimmt Dodu seinen Platz ein, was man aber nicht weiß. Ciri kommt dann auf einen zu und sagt das sie Hurensohn aufsuchen will um mit ihm abzurechnen. Geralt antwortet ihr daraufhin das er ihn umgebracht hat. Worauf Ciri ihm sagt das er dabei wohl nicht besonders gründlich war und beide gehen zum Haus von ihm. Bei Hurensohns Haus angekommen wird man schon erwartet und es stellt sich halt raus das Hurensohn in der tat tot ist und Dodu seinen Platz eingenommen hat, ideales Versteck für einen Doppler.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Juli 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Weil du ihn am Leben gelassen hast. Wen du ihn umbringst nimmt Dodu seinen Platz ein, was man aber nicht weiß. Ciri kommt dann auf einen zu und sagt das sie Hurensohn aufsuchen will um mit ihm abzurechnen. Geralt antwortet ihr daraufhin das er ihn umgebracht hat. Worauf Ciri ihm sagt das er dabei wohl nicht besonders gründlich war und beide gehen zum Haus von ihm. Bei Hurensohns Haus angekommen wird man schon erwartet und es stellt sich halt raus das Hurensohn in der tat tot ist und Dodu seinen Platz eingenommen hat, ideales Versteck für einen Doppler.



Ah, ok. Naja, so oder so, hält sich der Content in Grenzen. Die ganze "Quest" dauert keine 30 Sekunden.


----------



## JimSim3 (12. Juli 2015)

Also ich kann mich echt nicht über die atmosphärische Dichte in Novigrad beschweren. Ich fand die Stadt wirklich sehr gelungen. Klar, hier und da gibt es was auszusetzen, aber Novigrad bleibt für mich als wirklich glaubhafte Stadt in Erinnerung. Ich glaube nicht, das noch mehr Content das Bild von Novigrad für mich noch positiver gemacht hätte. Ich habe beim Witcher sowieso immer das Gefühl latent zu viele Quests und Missionen zu haben, noch mehr in Novigrad wäre für mich wahrscheinlich sogar eher negativ.

Grundsätzlich hast du natürlich in gewisser Weise recht. Es wird immer einfacher sein eine kleine Welt mit Content und "Leben" zu befüllen wie eine riesige Welt. Genauso kann es aber auch sein, wie bei mir in Novigrad, wo ich nicht glaube das mehr Content für mich eine bessere Spielerfahrung geschaffen hätte. Da bringt dann eine größere Welt mitunter einfach einen größeren Wert für mich als noch ein Quest, noch ein witziger NPC und noch ne Blumentapete an der Wand. 

Vielleicht brauch man einfach eine andere Art und Weise wie man solche Open World Spiele entwickelt und veröffentlicht? Ich warte ja darauf das irgendwann jemand das MMORPG Prinzip nimmt, also das eine Welt geschaffen wird auf die auf Jahre aufgebaut wird, und das ganze für ein Singleplayer Spiel ummünzt. Bspw. wäre beim Witcher 3 erstmal nur White Orchard und Velen erschienen, die dafür komplett und mit vollen Details ausgearbeitet. Ein Jahr später kommt dann als Vollpreistitel Novigrad dazu. Ein weiteres Jahr später dann Skellige und so weiter... Damit wäre die Spielzeit der einzelnen Teile vielleicht nicht so gigantisch wie sie jetzt ist (Vielleicht pro Teil ~50 Stunden?), dafür kann man eine dichtere Atmosphäre und eine größere Story Qualität schaffen. Somit hätte man die Möglichkeit Stück für Stück eine riesige Spielwelt zu erschaffen, ohne durch die riesige Spielwelt bei der Entwicklung überfordert zu sein. Quasi das Äquivalent zu einer Fernseh-, Film- oder Buchserie.

Nachteil wäre natürlich, das bspw. "Witcher 3 - Novigrad" nicht für sich stehen würde, sondern zwingend den Vorgänger benötigen würde. Das scheinen Publisher ja momentan zu scheuen wie die Pest - eine Spielserie die auf ihre Vorgänger aufbaut könnte ja Neukunden verschrecken... Eine sinnvolle Story zu erschaffen wird dadurch natürlich auch nicht leichter und ein weiterer Nachteil könnte hier wirklich die Konsolen sein. Wenn die Abwärtskompatibilität bei neuen Konsolen nicht gegeben ist, muss man den Release des Spiels natürlich genau timen. Ein Spiel das auf Jahre ausgelegt ist macht natürlich nur Sinn wenn die Konsole nicht vorher ihr Verfallsdatum erreicht.

Aber die Tendenz, dass die Spieleentwicklung in diese Richtung geht, sieht man ja bereits. Bei AC wird eine Engine entwickelt, die dann ~3-4 Spiel in diesem Universum stemmen muss. Theoretisch wäre es hier auch denkbar das nächste AC einfach als Vollpreis-Erweiterung rauszubringen, in der der Character bspw. von Paris nach London reisen kann. Anderes Beispiel, das in eine ähnliche Richtung geht ist Destiny, das ja auf ?10 Jahre? ausgelegt ist? Leider sind weder die neuen AC Teile noch Destiny sonderlich gute Spiele... Aber sie zeigen zumindest, das es von der Produktion her möglich wäre diesen Schritt zu gehen. Wäre zumindest meiner Meinung nach eine spannende Entwicklung diesen Schritt zu gehen...

Eigentlich wäre das der nächste logische Schritt nach dem Savegame-Import. Nicht nur der Charakter bleibt erhalten, sondern die ganze Spielwelt bleibt und wird lediglich erweitert.


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Juli 2015)

In Flotsam mag es mehr zu tun geben, dafür ist es auch für über ein Drittel des Spiels der einzige Ort, den man zu Gesicht bekommt. Logisch, dass da die Inhalte geballter auftreten. Ich hab dann aber doch lieber mehr verschiedene Schauplätze, als immer wieder durch dieselben Gassen und Waldstücke zu latschen.



JimSim3 schrieb:


> Vielleicht brauch man einfach eine andere Art und Weise wie man solche Open World Spiele entwickelt und veröffentlicht? Ich warte ja darauf das irgendwann jemand das MMORPG Prinzip nimmt, also das eine Welt geschaffen wird auf die auf Jahre aufgebaut wird, und das ganze für ein Singleplayer Spiel ummünzt. (...)



Dazu sage ich: WEICHE, SATAN!


----------



## Shona (12. Juli 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> In Flotsam mag es mehr zu tun geben,


Und da widerspreche ich, die meiste Zeit war ich in den Wäldern unterwegs aber nicht in der Stadt selbst. Da war ich zusammengerechnet vielleicht 2h wenn überhaupt, ansonsten habe ich Quests gemacht und die sind fast alle außerhalb.

Wenn ich da da jetzt meinen driten Durchgang in Witcher 3 anschaue bei dem ich nun schon 28h nur in Novigrad und Velen rumeiere ohne Skelige auch nur gesehen zu haben dann ist das mehr als der komplette Witcher 2 Durchgang. 
Das letzte mal als ich gespielt habe war ich 2,5h in Novigrad, also nur in der Stadt, unterwegs um ein paar Quest zu machen und das ist nicht einfach den wenn man da mal lange genug rumläuft finden man so einige "!"


----------



## JimSim3 (12. Juli 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Dazu sage ich: WEICHE, SATAN!



Kritik angekommen. 
Aber nur um das nochmal klar zu machen: Ich meine damit nicht die Mechaniken eines MMORPGs. Damit kann ich ebenfalls null Anfangen. Um MMORPGs mach ich einen großen Bogen.

Die Idee war halt von mir lediglich eine Welt zu schaffen, die nicht vom nächsten Spiel ersetzt sondern erweitert wird. Ich finde die Idee ehrlich gesagt nicht schlecht. So kann man langfristig eine gigantische offene Welt erschaffen, aber sich trotzdem die Zeit nehmen jedes Detail dieser Welt auszuarbeiten. Sowas wie im Witcher 3 mit Skellige würde dann nicht passieren. Gefühlt habe ich auf Skellige einmal kurz Hallo gesagt und mich dann schon wieder verabschiedet, weil die Hauptstory dort so dermaßen knapp bemessen war und mich kaum durch die Welt geführt hat.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Juli 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> In Flotsam mag es mehr zu tun geben, dafür ist es auch für über ein Drittel des Spiels der einzige Ort, den man zu Gesicht bekommt. Logisch, dass da die Inhalte geballter auftreten. Ich hab dann aber doch lieber mehr verschiedene Schauplätze, als immer wieder durch dieselben Gassen und Waldstücke zu latschen.


Tja, da sind wir halt verschieden. Mir geht Glaubwürdigkeit und Immersion über alles, du möchtest scheinbar einfach nette Visas sehen. Gut für dich, dass das scheinbar gerade voll im Trend liegt...


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Mir geht Glaubwürdigkeit und Immersion über alles...



Aber ob es glaubwürdiger ist wie es in TW2 in Flotsam ist? Da waren faktisch alle 20 Meter Monster und Aufträge sie zu töten. War auch schon wieder etwas übertrieben. 
Es ist in TW3 eigentlich etwas realistischer. Immerhin gibt es eigentlich für Gerald nicht in jedem Dorf was zu tun. Manchmal ist Geralt Tage, oder gar Wochen unterwegs, ohne einen Auftrag zu haben, oder anzunehmen, wen man die Bücher zur Grundlage nimmt.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Juli 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber ob es glaubwürdiger ist wie es in TW2 in Flotsam ist? Da waren faktisch alle 20 Meter Monster und Aufträge sie zu töten. War auch schon wieder etwas übertrieben.


Das stimmt. Ich hätte mir für TW3 etwas auf derselben Grundlage gewünscht, nur verbessert. So hätte die Wildnis ruhig etwas größer sein dürfen. Der Ort selbst muss imo aber so dicht wie möglich sein.



> Es ist in TW3 eigentlich etwas realistischer. Immerhin gibt es eigentlich für Gerald nicht in jedem Dorf was zu tun.


Dann gibt es auch keinen Grund, dass das Dorf im Spiel existiert. Klassisches Storytelling funktioniert nur auf der Grundlage, dass man was "Interessantes" oder "Außergewöhnliches" zu erzählen hat. Daher wird in der Regel auch nicht erzählt, wie oft der Held auf der Toilette sitzt. Das mag zwar glaubwürdig sein, aber wenig spannend. Eine gute Geschichte erzählt nie alles. Warum also ein Dorf im Spiel lassen, das keinen Content bietet, nichts Interessantes vorweisen kann? In einem guten Film oder Buch würde sowas bestimmt nicht vorkommen bzw. spätestens der Revision bzw. dem Schnitt zum Opfer fallen. Gutes Storytelling ist immer "verdichtet".



> Manchmal ist Geralt Tage, oder gar Wochen unterwegs, ohne einen Auftrag zu haben, oder anzunehmen, wen man die Bücher zur Grundlage nimmt.


Stimmt. Nur gibt es kein Spiel der Welt, das sowas glaubwürdig umsetzen kann. TW3 auch nicht.


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Dann gibt es auch keinen Grund, dass das Dorf im Spiel existiert. Klassisches Storytelling funktioniert nur auf der Grundlage, dass man was "Interessantes" oder "Außergewöhnliches" zu erzählen hat. Daher wird in der Regel auch nicht erzählt, wie oft der Held auf der Toilette sitzt. Das mag zwar glaubwürdig sein, aber wenig spannend. Eine gute Geschichte erzählt nie alles. Warum also ein Dorf im Spiel lassen, das keinen Content bietet, nichts Interessantes vorweisen kann? In einem guten Film oder Buch würde sowas bestimmt nicht vorkommen bzw. spätestens der Revision bzw. dem Schnitt zum Opfer fallen. Gutes Storytelling ist immer "verdichtet".



Atmosphäre und Glaubwürdigkeit. Eine Spielwelt, die nur questrelevante Orte, Objekte und Charaktere zeigt, wirkt ziemlich leer oder muss sehr viel kleiner gehalten werden. Allerdings hätte man natürlich noch mehr daraus machen können, z. B. auf das GPS verzichten und dafür dem Spieler die Möglichkeit geben, jeden NPC im Spiel nach dem Weg fragen zu können. Das würde der Spielwelt gleich noch mehr Sinn geben, man würde den Spieler motivieren, mehr auf die Spielwelt zu achten (Wegbeschreibungen a la: "Reite 500 Meter nach Osten bis zu zu der Kreuzung mit dem großen Felsen kommst, dann weiter nach Norden und hinter dem Bauernhof links"). Leider verzichten moderne Spiele auf solche Elemente, stattdessen gibt es einfach Kartenmarkierungen und Questkompass, die es auf dem Weg zwischen zwei wichtigen Orten nahezu unnötig macht, sich mit der Spielwelt selbst zu beschäftigen.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Juli 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Atmosphäre und Glaubwürdigkeit. Eine Spielwelt, die nur questrelevante Orte, Objekte und Charaktere zeigt, wirkt ziemlich leer oder muss sehr viel kleiner gehalten werden. Allerdings hätte man natürlich noch mehr daraus machen können, z. B. auf das GPS verzichten und dafür dem Spieler die Möglichkeit geben, jeden NPC im Spiel nach dem Weg fragen zu können. Das würde der Spielwelt gleich noch mehr Sinn geben, man würde den Spieler motivieren, mehr auf die Spielwelt zu achten (Wegbeschreibungen a la: "Reite 500 Meter nach Osten bis zu zu der Kreuzung mit dem großen Felsen kommst, dann weiter nach Norden und hinter dem Bauernhof links"). Leider verzichten moderne Spiele auf solche Elemente, stattdessen gibt es einfach Kartenmarkierungen und Questkompass, die es auf dem Weg zwischen zwei wichtigen Orten nahezu unnötig macht, sich mit der Spielwelt selbst zu beschäftigen.



Man verzichtet darauf weil sowas ein Spiel nur unnötig streckt und die Story zu sehr zieht. Viele Menschen haben ja schon in der Realität ein Problem damit sich anhand von Wegbeschreibungen, oder Karten zu orientieren und sind froh wen man ihnen ein Navi in die Hand drück das sie direkt zum Ziel führt.
Es macht daher auch in einem Spiel keinen Sinn das anders handhaben zu wollen nur um einer Minderheit damit glücklich zu machen. Außerdem bedeutet sowas einen enormen Mehraufwand und Mehrkosten bei der Vertonung.
Nicht umsonst ist diese Art der Wegbeschreibung auch faktisch mit dem aufkommen vertonter Spiele ausgestorben, während sie zuvor, als man noch viel lesen musste ehr mal anzutreffen war.






			
				Scholdarr schrieb:
			
		

> Dann gibt es auch keinen Grund, dass das Dorf im Spiel existiert.  Klassisches Storytelling funktioniert nur auf der Grundlage, dass man  was "Interessantes" oder "Außergewöhnliches" zu erzählen hat. Daher wird  in der Regel auch nicht erzählt, wie oft der Held auf der Toilette  sitzt. Das mag zwar glaubwürdig sein, aber wenig spannend. Eine gute  Geschichte erzählt nie alles. Warum also ein Dorf im Spiel lassen, das  keinen Content bietet, nichts Interessantes vorweisen kann? In einem  guten Film oder Buch würde sowas bestimmt nicht vorkommen bzw.  spätestens der Revision bzw. dem Schnitt zum Opfer fallen. Gutes  Storytelling ist immer "verdichtet".



Doch es gibt einen Grund, der nennt sich Glaubwürdigkeit der Spielwelt. Du fährst ja in der Realität auch durch 20 Dörfer wen du zu einem bestimmten willst wo du meist nur 1 bis 2 Dinge was zu erledigen hast und dann wieder wegfährst. Du wirst aber auch nicht in jedem der20 Dörfer dazwischen anhalten und irgendwas machen, nur weil du da durchkommst und auch nicht mit jeder Person, oder auch oft nur einer einzigen Person dort reden.
Es ist also deutlich glaubhafter wen es von 20 Dörfern 6 Dörfer gibt die nur als Kulisse dienen, man aber nichts dort tun kann, als wen es 6 Dörfer gibt man aber in allen 15 Aufträge bekommt, nur um am Ende auf die gleiche Spielzeit zu kommen. 

Von daher bildet TW3 das schon deutlich realistischer ab als viele andere Spiele zuvor, somal es meist nicht so ist das man in einem Dorf nur einen Auftrag macht und dann dort nichts mehr zu tun ist, nicht selten gibt es da später noch eine oder auch mal zwei ! Quests die erst auftauchen wen man irgendwo anders was erledigt hat, oder aber die Quest im Ort erledigt hat wen man das erste mal dort ist.
Im Gegensatz zu anderen Spielen wird einem das aber meist nicht so offensichtlich auf die Nase gebunden. 
Solche nicht "dokumentieren" ! Quests gibt es sehr häufig, viele kann man leicht übersehen, grade wen man es wirklich nur so handhabt das man nur einmal wo hingeht und dann meint es gäbe da nichts mehr zu tun.


----------



## Kinguin (12. Juli 2015)

Im Grunde genommen muss man sich selbst fragen was man will bzw von einem Spiel erwartet.
Im echten Leben ist es halt auch so,dass es langweiligere Aufgaben bzw das nicht hinter jede Ecke eine dicke Überraschung wartet.
Und dass man teilweise auch Gebiete durchläuft , wo gar nichts los ist.Es ist eigentlich realistischer, wenn die Welt groß und weitläufig ist.
Aber auch nur eigentlich , die meisten  Entwickler scheitern daran eine lebendige Welt zu erschaffen.
Dann macht man eben eine große Fläche mit paar mehr Aufgaben (zufallsgeneriert) und das war es dann oft.Man soll sich dabei selbst seine Geschichten erzählen,ziemlich öde wie ich finde.
Eine wirklich glaubhafte und realistische Welt zu schaffen wird nicht nur durch unsere Technik limitiert,sondern ist auch mit einem unglaublichen Mehraufwand verbunden.
zB Jede einzelne Entscheidung,die man trifft,müsste eigentlich unendlich viele Konsequenzen mit sich ziehen und hätte mehrere neue Handlungsstränge zur Folge. Das Ganze ist einfach zu komplex.

Oder man möchte halt ein Spiel,was in aller erster Linie dicht ist - das heißt alles Unnötige raus und man erzählt/erlebt nur die wichtigsten Ereignisse im Leben des Protagonisten. Vorteil für Entwickler und Spieler,man behält den Überblick und kann sich auf das Wesentliche fokussieren. 
Kar ist das nicht unbedingt glaubhaft,wenn man am laufenden Band erstaunliche Abenteuer erlebt ,aber muss es das unbedingt frage ich mich ?
Ich spiele Games ,um den öden Alltag zu entkommen - abzuschalten - und dann motivieren mich die aller meisten Wandersimulatoren (etwas übertrieben ja) einfach nicht.Ich will etwas erleben in erster Linie.
Bin daher der Überzeugung,das sehr gute TW3 wäre mit weniger Fläche noch besser gewesen,das heißt nicht gleich streng linear,einfach die goldene Mitte finden.
Wobei sich X - mal so groß wie Spiel X nicht so gut vermarkten lässt. 

PS: Ich hoffe ich konnte meine Meinung richtig rüberbringen.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Juli 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Doch es gibt einen Grund, der nennt sich Glaubwürdigkeit der Spielwelt. Du fährst ja in der Realität auch durch 20 Dörfer wen du zu einem bestimmten willst wo du meist nur 1 bis 2 Dinge was zu erledigen hast und dann wieder wegfährst. Du wirst aber auch nicht in jedem der20 Dörfer dazwischen anhalten und irgendwas machen, nur weil du da durchkommst und auch nicht mit jeder Person, oder auch oft nur einer einzigen Person dort reden.


Du verwechselst hier zunächst einmal Realismus mit Glaubwürdigkeit. Eine guter Autor schneidet alle "unwichtigen" Dinge aus einer Geschichte heraus. Das heißt nicht, dass sie nicht passieren. Das heißt nur, dass sie implizit im Hintergrund geschehen, ohne den Leser/Zuschauer/Spieler zu langweilen. Die eigene Vorstellungskraft erledigt dann den Zusammenhang, wenn die Geschichte den entsprechenden Kontext liefert. (Mit Realismus zu argumentieren ist imo eh völlig widersinnig in jeglichem Genre, das nicht explizit als Simulation, also als realistisches Abbild der Welt, konzipiert ist.)

Beispiel: Geralt muss für eine Quest von Dorf A nach Dorf B.

Möglichkeit 1: Geralt verlässt Dorf A und reitet für 20 Minuten nach Dorf B. Auf dem Weg passiert 19 Minuten überhaupt nichts (man drückt nur stupide zwei Tasten und korrigiert ab und zu mal die Richtung) und vlt. eine Minute geht drauf um ein Monster zu killen, dem man zufällig irgendwo auf dem Weg begegnet.

Möglichkeit 2: Geralt reitetzur Ortsgrenze von Dorf A. -> Blende für 5 Sekunden um Dorf B zu laden. -> Geralt betritt Dorf B.

Beide Möglichkeiten sind absolut ebenbürtig, wenn es um die Glaubwürdigkeit der Spielwelt geht. Bei Möglichkeit 2 wurde einfach nur der langweilige Part rausgeschnitten (Es hat seinen Grund, warum Open World Spiele im Prinzip "Fortbewegungsspiele" sind. Die mit Abstand meiste Zeit verbringt man mit "sinnlosem" Rumlaufen oder Rumreiten...). Wie in einem guten Buch oder Film wird die Handlung auf die "wichtigen" Teile begrenzt. Das hat den Vorteil, dass man natürlich den ganzen Weg von A nach B nicht explizit erstellen muss und man die dadurch frei werdenden Ressourcen in mehr Komplexität, Tiefe und damit letztlich tiefgehenderen und interessanteren Content stecken kann. Das nennt man dann Fokussierung aufs Wesentliche.



> Es ist also deutlich glaubhafter wen es von 20 Dörfern 6 Dörfer gibt die nur als Kulisse dienen, man aber nichts dort tun kann, als wen es 6 Dörfer gibt man aber in allen 15 Aufträge bekommt, nur um am Ende auf die gleiche Spielzeit zu kommen.


Es ist imo glaubwürdiger, wenn es nur sehr wenige Dörfer gibt, die auch entsprechend möglichst lebensecht nachgebildet sind (mehr noch als in Witcher 3). Und nicht nur glaubwürdiger, sondern auch interessanter.



> Von daher bildet TW3 das schon deutlich realistischer ab als viele andere Spiele zuvor, somal es meist nicht so ist das man in einem Dorf nur einen Auftrag macht und dann dort nichts mehr zu tun ist, nicht selten gibt es da später noch eine oder auch mal zwei ! Quests die erst auftauchen wen man irgendwo anders was erledigt hat, oder aber die Quest im Ort erledigt hat wen man das erste mal dort ist.


Was bildet TW3 denn jetzt genau "realistisch" ab? Das ständige Hin-und Hergelaufe? Warum muss Geralt dann nicht essen, schlafen, kacken? 

Sorry, aber ich verstehe das Argument generell nicht bzw. ich finde es höchst inkonsistent. Open World ist scheinbar nur deshalb gut, weil es realistisch ist, dass man von A nach B laufen muss, egal wie spannend das ist (oder auch nicht). Aber andere Elemente sind wiederum schlecht, weil sie "zu viel" Realismus bieten? Witcher 3 ist keineswegs realistischer als TW2, nur weil es eine offene Spielwelt bietet. Es ist auch nicht glaubwürdiger deswegen. Open World ist genauso "gamey" wie level hubs. Es ist eine Designphilosophie, die mit Realismus nur auf den ersten Blick was zu tun hat.

Sorry, aber für mich bedeutet Open World nur, dass Spiele künstlich gestreckt werden, weil man mindestens 50% mit Rumlaufen beschäftigt ist (auch wenn man intensiv Fast Travel nutzt). Es wird im Endeffekt die Story der Grafik bzw. der Spielwelt geopfert (zumindest im Verhältnis). Man erkauft sich schöne Aussichten mit Leerlauf im Gameplay und in der Story. Dafür ist mir schlicht meine Zeit zu schade. Wenn ich dran denke, dass man den interessanten Content in Witcher 3 auch in der Hälfte der Zeit hätte erleben können, bedauere ich die Zeit, die ich da reingesteckt habe.



> Im Gegensatz zu anderen Spielen wird einem das aber meist nicht so offensichtlich auf die Nase gebunden.
> Solche nicht "dokumentieren" ! Quests gibt es sehr häufig, viele kann man leicht übersehen, grade wen man es wirklich nur so handhabt das man nur einmal wo hingeht und dann meint es gäbe da nichts mehr zu tun.


Glaub mir, ich hab 99% der Quests gemacht, die das Spiel zu bieten hat. Das Spiel besteht einfach nur zu 80% aus verschwendeten Ressourcen und zu 50% aus Leerlauf. Der Rest ist großartig, wenngleich auch negativ von diesen beiden Punkten beeinflusst...


----------



## Invisiblo (12. Juli 2015)

Nur lesen wenn Spiel schon durch.



Spoiler



Wie fandet ihr das Ende, also sozusagen den Part ab Kaer Morhen? Ich hab gedacht die Schlacht in der Burg wird das große Finale und dann wurde man noch dutzend Mal irgendwo rumgeschickt. Ich dachte jedes Mal "JETZT kommt das große Finale" und dann kam stets noch eine Questreihe. Natürlich war der Part auch toll, aber ich war so im Durchspiel-Modus, dass es mich teils frustriert hat. (Ich sag nur die dummen Zwerge auf der Insel, die Quest war sowas von unlogisch und überflüssig) Vor allem gab es auch irgendwie zwei oder drei verschiedene Questreihen mit dem Namen "letzte Vorbereitungen".

Was mich im Nachhinein aber echt genervt hat war die Inkonsistenz in der Story. Der Ausgang hängt ja sozusagen davon ab, wie "nett" man zu Ciri in den letzten paar Questreihen ist. Und die will die ganze Zeit irgendwelchen sentimentalen Ausflüge machen. Das Spiel und die Story hämmern dir aber durchgehend von allen Seiten ein, dass man in totaler Zeitnot ist, die Welt auf dem Spiel steht und man dringend und so schnell wie möglich die Wilde Jagd aufhalten muss. Dementsprechend ist es aus meiner Sicht nur logisch, dass man nicht noch einen Spaziergang über den Friedhof einer Insel auf der anderen Seite der Welt macht. (Bzw. das ja auch NACH dem super-eiligen und wichtigen Ereignis noch nachholen kann) Dass man also kohärent zu Story handelt wird dann mit dem vermeintlich schlechten Ende bestraft.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Juli 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Im Grunde genommen muss man sich selbst fragen was man will bzw von einem Spiel erwartet.
> Im echten Leben ist es halt auch so,dass es langweiligere Aufgaben bzw das nicht hinter jede Ecke eine dicke Überraschung wartet.


Mir ist immer noch schleierhaft, warum Spiele krampfhaft das "reale Leben" abbilden sollen. Also ich lese Bücher, schaue Filme und spiele Videospiele, weil ich mir davon Ablenkung erhoffe bzw. großartige Momente, die das eigene Leben so nicht bietet. Realismus im Entertainment ist kein Selbstzweck. Es soll ja durchaus Leute geben, die ihr Leben komplett ins Virtuelle verlagern möchten, also Life 2.0. Aber abgesehen davon, dass ich das für unnatürlich und ungesund halte, gibt es auch kein Spiel, das das jemals zufriedenstellend rüberbringen könnte...



> zB Jede einzelne Entscheidung,die man trifft,müsste eigentlich unendlich viele Konsequenzen mit sich ziehen und hätte mehrere neue Handlungsstränge zur Folge. Das Ganze ist einfach zu komplex.


So ist es. Und je größer die Welt, desto schlimmer wird es.

Wie ich schon mal an anderer Stelle erwähnt habe: die Bethesdaformel ist schlicht, dass man "Freiheit" gleichsetzt mit "du kannst überall hinlaufen und jeden töten, den du töten wilst". In Witcher 3 beschränkt sich das auf den ersten Punkt. Man kann überall hinlaufen. Das ist es dann aber auch. Mit Realismus hat das nicht viel am Hut. Und mit dem Begriff Freiheit an sich auch nicht (aka "spielerische Freiheit"). Wahre Komplexität kann Open World nicht bieten, im Endeffekt sogar potenziell weniger als "dichtere" und weniger große Spiele (abgesehen von der unglaublich großen Komplexität, überall hinlaufen zu können)...



> Oder man möchte halt ein Spiel,was in aller erster Linie dicht ist - das heißt alles Unnötige raus und man erzählt/erlebt nur die wichtigsten Ereignisse im Leben des Protagonisten. Vorteil für Entwickler und Spieler,man behält den Überblick und kann sich auf das Wesentliche fokussieren.
> Kar ist das nicht unbedingt glaubhaft,wenn man am laufenden Band erstaunliche Abenteuer erlebt ,aber muss es das unbedingt frage ich mich ?
> Ich spiele Games ,um den öden Alltag zu entkommen - abzuschalten - und dann motivieren mich die aller meisten Wandersimulatoren (etwas übertrieben ja) einfach nicht.Ich will etwas erleben in erster Linie.
> Bin daher der Überzeugung,das sehr gute TW3 wäre mit weniger Fläche noch besser gewesen,das heißt nicht gleich streng linear,einfach die goldene Mitte finden.
> Wobei sich X - mal so groß wie Spiel X nicht so gut vermarkten lässt.


Sign.



> PS: Ich hoffe ich konnte meine Meinung richtig rüberbringen.


Ja, ich denke schon. 



Invisiblo schrieb:


> Nur lesen wenn Spiel schon durch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



--> Why the main narrative in the last third of the game is a bad hot mess [major spoilers!!!]!!!


----------



## Shona (12. Juli 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> zB Jede einzelne Entscheidung,die man trifft,müsste eigentlich unendlich viele Konsequenzen mit sich ziehen und hätte mehrere neue Handlungsstränge zur Folge. Das Ganze ist einfach zu komplex..


Ist es ansich nicht, siehe *"Life is Strange"*
Jede Entscheidung die du dort triffst wird irgendwann die Konsequenz mit sich ziehen. So hab ich in Episode 1 die Planze mit Wasser versort und in Episode 3 (kam 3-4 Monate später raus) hab ich die Konsequenz erhalten. Ist zwar nur ein kleines Spiel im Gegensatz zu TW3 aber hätten sie das von Anfang an Durchgezogen wäre es mögl

Wenn sie das wirklich wollten dann hätten sie das genau so in Witcher 3 machen können, aber das wollten sie nicht. Das ist so ein Punkt den ich seit Witcher 1 vermisse, den die Entscheidungen aus TW1 hatten in Witcher 2 nur minimal politische Einflüsse aber wirkliche Konsequenzen hatten sie nicht wirklich. Von Witcher 3 will ich gar nicht anfangen den da haben die Entscheidungen aus TW2 kaum Einfluss und wenn überhaupt dann nur welche Freunde/Feinde man begegnen kann. Eine Begegnung stösst bei mir immer noch auf Unmut und dafür hasse ich CDPR, da wäre ebenfalls Handlungsbedarf nötig!


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Juli 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man verzichtet darauf weil sowas ein Spiel nur unnötig streckt und die Story zu sehr zieht. Viele Menschen haben ja schon in der Realität ein Problem damit sich anhand von Wegbeschreibungen, oder Karten zu orientieren und sind froh wen man ihnen ein Navi in die Hand drück das sie direkt zum Ziel führt.
> Es macht daher auch in einem Spiel keinen Sinn das anders handhaben zu wollen nur um einer Minderheit damit glücklich zu machen. Außerdem bedeutet sowas einen enormen Mehraufwand und Mehrkosten bei der Vertonung.
> Nicht umsonst ist diese Art der Wegbeschreibung auch faktisch mit dem aufkommen vertonter Spiele ausgestorben, während sie zuvor, als man noch viel lesen musste ehr mal anzutreffen war.



Für mich macht sowas gerade in einem atmosphärischen Rollenspiel durchaus Sinn, denn es streckt in meinen Augen nicht die Spielzeit, sondern unterstützt vor allem die Atmosphäre, die Glaubwürdigkeit usw. und, wie ich weiter oben schon schrieb, man würde den Spieler endlich mal wieder dazu bringen, bewusst auf die Spielwelt zu achten auf dem Weg von A nach B, statt stumpf nem Pfeil auf dem Kompass hinterherzurennen. 
Wer das gar nicht will, für den könnte man dann ja immer noch optional den Questkompass einbauen. Aber den hab ich schon in Oblivion und Skyrim gehasst und ich mag es nicht, dass es dazu keine Alternative gibt: Keine Wegweiser (die gibt's in Skyrim immerhin), keine NPCs, die man fragen kann, nicht einmal eine Wegbeschreibung im Tagebuch. Ist für mich einfach ein riesen Killer, was Immersion und Atmosphäre angeht, was auch großen Anteil daran hat, warum ich The Witcher 3 (von Story, Spielwelt und Grafik mal abgesehen) gar nicht so toll finde. Bei nem GTA kann ich's als Navi nachvollziehen, aber ein RPG in einer mittelalterlichen Spielwelt sollte in meinen Augen mehr bieten. 

Outcast hat's schon 1999 mit nem viel kleineren Budget ja auch besser hingekriegt, trotz  Vollvertonung in verschiedenen Sprachen, und es hat sich zu keinem Moment  nach gestreckter Spielzeit angefühlt. Und das ist nicht einmal ein Rollenspiel, sondern ein SciFi Actionadventure.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Juli 2015)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Outcast hat's schon 1999 mit nem viel kleineren Budget ja auch besser hingekriegt, trotz  Vollvertonung in verschiedenen Sprachen, und es hat sich zu keinem Moment  nach gestreckter Spielzeit angefühlt. Und das ist nicht einmal ein Rollenspiel, sondern ein SciFi Actionadventure.



Ich hab Outcast gespielt und kann dir sagen die Wegbeschreibungen waren alles andere als toll, teilweise waren die so wage das man nach der Wegbeschreibung so schlau war wie davor, einfach weil die möglichst knapp gehalten werden mussten. 
Da half dann meistens nichts anderes als in die grobe Richtung gehen und auf das Glück hoffen das man den richtigen Ort erwischt / findet...


----------



## Neawoulf (12. Juli 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich hab Outcast gespielt und kann dir sagen die Wegbeschreibungen waren alles andere als toll, teilweise waren die so wage das man nach der Wegbeschreibung so schlau war wie davor, einfach weil die möglichst knapp gehalten werden mussten.
> Da half dann meistens nichts anderes als in die grobe Richtung gehen und auf das Glück hoffen das man den richtigen Ort erwischt / findet...



Je näher man dem Ziel kam, desto genauer wurden meist auch die Antworten. Weiter weg hieß es noch "irgendwo weit südlich von hier", das ging dann über "Ganz in der Nähe im Südosten" bis zu "Das ist der dort drüben, Ulukai" und er zeigte sogar noch drauf. Ich hatte damit nie ein Problem und fand's atmosphärisch einfach großartig. Von mir aus könnte jedes Open World Spiel so ein System übernehmen. Ein Questkompass dagegen wirkt einfach furchtbar lieblos.


----------



## criss vaughn (14. Juli 2015)

Ich hätte da auch einmal eine Logik-Anmerkung:



Spoiler



Je nach Verlauf, kann man Keira und Triss nach Kaer Morhen schicken bzw. dazu überzeugen. Trotzdem ist von beiden keine Spur, so bald man im späteren Verlauf des Quest "Ugly Baby" dort ankommt


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Juli 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> Ich hätte da auch einmal eine Logik-Anmerkung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die kommen auch erst später dort an, im Rahmen einer Hauptquest.


----------



## criss vaughn (14. Juli 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die kommen auch erst später dort an, im Rahmen einer Hauptquest.



Das erwarte ich mal .. aber wenn Geralt schon da ist und ich in der Zwischenzeit sehr viele Zwischenquests gemacht habe - wo trullern die denn bitteschön rum .. ?!


----------



## SpatteL (14. Juli 2015)

Vielleicht sind die ja zusammen shoppen, das kann schon mal ne weile dauern!? 



Spoiler



Triss ist ja, je nachdem wie man sich entscheidet, in Kovir und kommt nur wegen besagter Hauptpquest nach Kaer Morhen und Keira kommt glaube ich auch nur wegen dem Ereignis vorbei


----------



## criss vaughn (14. Juli 2015)

SpatteL schrieb:


> Vielleicht sind die ja zusammen shoppen, das kann schon mal ne weile dauern!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shoppen ist eine gute Erklärung 



Spoiler



Stimmt, wenn Triss in Kovir ist, ergibt das  Sinn. Aber nachdem sie ja im anderen Verlauf direkt zur Burg aufbricht .. und Keira sucht ja Unterschlupf vor dern Hexenjägern und wäre von der Logik her auch beraten, asap in Kaer Morhen anzukommen .. gut, man kann Keira's Quest-Reihe ja etwas nach hinten schieben, aber trotzdem unlogisch, dass sie immer noch nicht da ist 



Naja was solls, wollte nur auch mal meinen Eindruck zu "Story vs Open World" geben


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Juli 2015)

Spoiler



Naja, Keira hat ja nicht behauptet, dass sie auf direktem Weg nach Kaer Morhen reist. Wer weiß, wo sie in der Zwischenzeit war/ist.


----------



## orca113 (14. Juli 2015)

Hallo, ich versuche gerade die Mittagserscheinung am Brunnen in dem Verlassenen Dorf kalt zu machen. Das ist sau schwer für mich. Zumal ich Stufe 1 bin und dieses Vieh auf 3. Vorschläge?


----------



## SpatteL (14. Juli 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Vorschläge?


Erstmal was anderes machen?
Gibt ja genug um erst mal ein zwei Level oder bessere Ausrüstung zu bekommen.


----------



## orca113 (14. Juli 2015)

Ja habe gerade so einen Schrein befreit das Bewohner zurückkehren. Mir fehlen jetzt noch 14 Punkte bis Level 2.


----------



## The_Muppet (14. Juli 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ja habe gerade so einen Schrein befreit das Bewohner zurückkehren. Mir fehlen jetzt noch 14 Punkte bis Level 2.



Wünsch dir viel Glück  Schon versucht die ganzen ? abzuklappern?


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Juli 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich versuche gerade die Mittagserscheinung am Brunnen in dem Verlassenen Dorf kalt zu machen. Das ist sau schwer für mich. Zumal ich Stufe 1 bin und dieses Vieh auf 3. Vorschläge?


Geisteröl, Yrden, Igni, Quen? Nur innerhalb des Yrden-Kreises mit dem Vieh kämpfen, sonst ausweichen.


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Juli 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hallo, ich versuche gerade die Mittagserscheinung am Brunnen in dem Verlassenen Dorf kalt zu machen. Das ist sau schwer für mich. Zumal ich Stufe 1 bin und dieses Vieh auf 3. Vorschläge?



Du weißt schon, dass du nicht einfach so drauflos klappen kannst? Manche Monster benötigen spezielle Taktiken. Der Mittagserscheinung z.B. kann man nur Schaden zufügen, wenn sie vorher per Yrden Falle dafür vorbereitet wurde. 

Wenn man das weiß, sollte es mit ein wenig Geschick auch kein Problem sein, das Ding zu besiegen, egal auf welchem Level. 


@M4xw0lf
Man muss nicht zwangsläufig innerhalb des Yrden Kreises kämpfen. Die Erscheinung muss nur die Falle auslösen. Dann kann man ein paar Mal zuhauen, bis die Wirkung wieder nachlässt und man erneut eine Yrden Falle auslegen muss.


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Juli 2015)

Der Slowdown funktioniert imo nur, wenn der Gegner sich im Kreis befindet.


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Juli 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Der Slowdown funktioniert imo nur, wenn der Gegner sich im Kreis befindet.



Ne, der funktioniert, wenn der Gegner durch den Kreis durchläuft IIRC. Dann schimmert er so bläulich. Und zwar solange, wie er davon beeinflusst ist (paar Sekunden).


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Juli 2015)

Solang er drinnen ist, ist er permanent verlangsamt -> win ^^


----------



## orca113 (15. Juli 2015)

Ja ich weiß das ich nicht kopflos kämpfen kann. Aber ich scheine einfach noch zu dumm für die Steuerung zu sein. Werde eure Tipps probieren.


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Juli 2015)

Ich habe zum Beispiel Ausweichen von Alt auf Leer gelegt (also mit Rollen ausgetauscht), weil ich es einfacher fand, bei hektischen Kämpfen blind auf die Leertaste zu hämmern als auf Alt 
Rollen ist in TW3 anders als in TW2 hauptsächlich bei sehr großen Monstern nötig, deren Attacken man nicht blocken kann und deren Radius zu groß ist um mit Ausweichen davon zu kommen. Ansonsten ist Ausweichen die sehr viel bessere Option, weil man sich danach unmittelbar in Schlagdistanz befindet, während man mit der Rolle schon wieder zu weit weg landet.


----------



## Scholdarr (15. Juli 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich habe zum Beispiel Ausweichen von Alt auf Leer gelegt (also mit Rollen ausgetauscht), weil ich es einfacher fand, bei hektischen Kämpfen blind auf die Leertaste zu hämmern als auf Alt
> Rollen ist in TW3 anders als in TW2 hauptsächlich bei sehr großen Monstern nötig, deren Attacken man nicht blocken kann und deren Radius zu groß ist um mit Ausweichen davon zu kommen. Ansonsten ist Ausweichen die sehr viel bessere Option, weil man sich danach unmittelbar in Schlagdistanz befindet, während man mit der Rolle schon wieder zu weit weg landet.



Sehe ich auch so. Ausweichen ist Abrollen in den meisten Fällen überlegen, weil man viel schneller selbst wieder angreifen kann.

Bei mir liegt Ausweichen auf einer meiner 4 Daumentasten meiner Maus. Mit einer 7+ Tastenmaus lässt sich TW3 echt angenehm steuern. Kann ich nur jedem empfehlen, der das Spiel mit Maus/Tastatur zocken will, sich so ein Mäuschen anzuschaffen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Juli 2015)

Ich habe auf meinen zwei Daumentasten Zeichen und Blocken. Mit weniger Tasten wärs wirklich kein Vergnügen, verknotete Finger an der Tastatur-Hand wären vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Scholdarr (15. Juli 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich habe auf meinen zwei Daumentasten Zeichen und Blocken. Mit weniger Tasten wärs wirklich kein Vergnügen, verknotete Finger an der Tastatur-Hand wären vorprogrammiert.



Zwei Daumentasten wären mir schon zuwenig. Ich hab meine vier Daumentasten Ausweichen, Zeichen wirken, Hexersinn auslösen und starkem Angriff belegt (normaler Angriff und Blocken auf LMT und RMT).

So kann man das Spiel bequem zocken, ohne jemals die Handposition auf der Tastatur ändern zu müssen, egal für welchen Befehl. 

Mit einer Standard-3-Tasten Maus ist Witcher 3 imo so gut wie unspielbar...


----------



## criss vaughn (15. Juli 2015)

Wobei man eine beliebige Maustaste mit dem Hexersinn zusätzlich belegen kann, da dieser mEn nie parallel zu einem Kampfkommando genutzt wird


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Juli 2015)

Starker Angriff ist bei mir RMT (wer immer sich Shift+LMT hat einfallen lassen, den möge der Blitz treffen ). Ausweichen wie gesagt auf Leertaste. Hexersinne bleiben auf Q, damit komme ich klar. 
Drei Tasten an der Maus sind in jedem Fall zu wenige.


----------



## Invisiblo (15. Juli 2015)

Ehrlich gesagt kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, das Spiel mit der Maus zu spielen. 

Nachdem das bei Witcher 2 schon eher so lala war, hab ich Teil 3 gleich mit 360-Pad gespielt und das Spiel ist einfach absolut perfekt darauf abgestimmt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Juli 2015)

Hinfort!


----------



## criss vaughn (15. Juli 2015)

Also ich habe mit angepasster M+T+Steuerung wesentlich mehr Spaß als mit dem Pad: Witcher 2 habe ich mit Pad angefangen, bin dann auf M+T gewechselt und fand das Spiel auf Anhieb um 20 % attraktiver  Ist aber wie immer alles Geschmacksache


----------



## Scholdarr (15. Juli 2015)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, das Spiel mit der Maus zu spielen.
> 
> Nachdem das bei Witcher 2 schon eher so lala war, hab ich Teil 3 gleich mit 360-Pad gespielt und das Spiel ist einfach absolut perfekt darauf abgestimmt.



Wenn alle Tasten einfach zu erreichen sind (also mit einer guter Gamingmaus mit vielen Tasten), gibt es praktisch keine Nachteile mit M/T, wohl aber Vorteile. So kann man die Kamera viel schneller und präziser drehen und damit die Richtung im Kampf schneller ändern. Im Inventar ist M/T auch klar überlegen, weil man auf alles schneller zugreifen kann. Die Präzision auf der Karte ist natürlich mit der Maus auch besser.

Gibt imo eigentlich nichts, was in TW3 für das Pad spricht bzw. nichts, was mit dem Pad einfacher von der Hand gehen würde (vorausgesetzt man ist M/T Steuerung gewöhnt bzw. geübt darin).

Vielleicht solltest du es mal ausprobieren. Dann kannst du dir es auch vorstellen...


----------



## SpatteL (15. Juli 2015)

Den 2. habe ich auch noch mit M+T gespielt, ging eigentlich ganz gut, den 3. habe ich aber mit dem 360Pad gespielt.
 Da ich im Vorfeld von einer verkorksten M+T-Steuerung gelesen habe und ich keine Lust hatte mich ewig mit dem anpassen der Steuerung verbringen wollte.

MfG


----------



## Scholdarr (15. Juli 2015)

SpatteL schrieb:


> Den 2. habe ich auch noch mit M+T gespielt, ging eigentlich ganz gut, den 3. habe ich aber mit dem 360Pad gespielt.
> Da ich im Vorfeld von einer verkorksten M+T-Steuerung gelesen habe und ich keine Lust hatte mich ewig mit dem anpassen der Steuerung verbringen wollte.
> 
> MfG


Verkorkst war eigentlich nur die Standard-Tastenbelegung. Aber wie gesagt, es hängt extrem davon ab, was für eine Maus man hat. Mit einer 3-Tasten-Maus ist TW3 so gut wie unspielbar imo, (und darauf war die Standard-Tastenbelegung ausgerichtet), während schon 5 (besser 7) Tasten auf der Maus die Situation völlig verändern und imo M/T besser als das Pad macht. Die Neubelegung der entsprechenden Tasten dauert dann ganze 2 Minuten und sollte eigentlich niemanden überfordern (von wegen "ewig" also)...


Schade ist imo nur, dass es kein getrenntes UI für M/T und Gamepad gibt. Das UI in TW3 wird weder dem Pad noch M/T so richtig gerecht. Mit zwei getrennten UIs, die die jeweiligen Stärken voll nutzen würden, wäre die Steuerung nahezu perfekt (mal abgesehen von der Spielmechanik selbst, aber das meine ich hier nicht).


----------



## SpatteL (15. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Die Neubelegung der entsprechenden Tasten dauert dann ganze 2 Minuten und sollte eigentlich niemanden überfordern (von wegen "ewig" also)...


Wenn man genau weiß, was man will vielleicht, aber wenn man dann erst mal noch probiert, ob die Änderungen einem passen/man damit (besser) zurecht kommt, sind das sicher mehr als 2 Minuten(auf jeden Fall mehr als einfach mit dem Pad los zu zocken).
Der einzige Nachteil, den ich bei der Pad-Steuerung sehe ist das Inventar.

Vielleicht werde ich beim 2. Durchgang mal die M+T-Steuerung testen(mit Logitech G500 -> 3 Daumentasten)

MfG


----------



## Scholdarr (15. Juli 2015)

SpatteL schrieb:


> Wenn man genau weiß, was man will vielleicht, aber wenn man dann erst mal noch probiert, ob die Änderungen einem passen/man damit (besser) zurecht kommt, sind das sicher mehr als 2 Minuten(auf jeden Fall mehr als einfach mit dem Pad los zu zocken).


Verstehe ich nicht. Wenn du mit dem Pad zockst, musst du es ja genau so nehmen, wie es CDPR vorschreibt.  Mehr Freiheit am PC ist jetzt ein Nachteil, oder wie?

Jeder, der einigermaßen regelmäßig mit der Maus spielt, braucht nicht länger als 2 Minuten für die Umbelegung. Und wenn sie einem doch nicht zu 100% zusagt, dann stellt man sie eben noch mal kurz um (dauert dann noch mal zusätzliche 10-20 Sekunden)... 




> Vielleicht werde ich beim 2. Durchgang mal die M+T-Steuerung testen(mit Logitech G500 -> 3 Daumentasten)
> 
> MfG


Mach das mal.


----------



## SpatteL (15. Juli 2015)

Die Pad Steuerung ist schon ganz gut durchdacht.
 Wie gesagt, die Menu/Inventar Steuerung ist mMn das einzige, das mit dem Pad nicht so leicht von der Hand.

Spiele ja selbst sonst eher mit M+T(die AC Spiele z.B.), nur hat mich eben die negative Kritik im Vorfeld "abgeschreckt".


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. Juli 2015)

Ich spiele auch lieber mit Maus und Tastatur. Gamepad finde ich im Kampf absolut furchtbar. Aber das reiten mit Gamepad ist i.o.


----------



## Scholdarr (15. Juli 2015)

SpatteL schrieb:


> Die Pad Steuerung ist schon ganz gut durchdacht.
> Wie gesagt, die Menu/Inventar Steuerung ist mMn das einzige, das mit dem Pad nicht so leicht von der Hand.
> 
> Spiele ja selbst sonst eher mit M+T(die AC Spiele z.B.), nur hat mich eben die negative Kritik im Vorfeld "abgeschreckt".



Die "negative" Kritik an TW2 war spätestens seit der EE nur noch Geschichte.

Und dass man mit der Maus die Kamera schneller und präziser bewegen kann, ist einfach Fakt. Der Rest ist identisch.


----------



## SpatteL (15. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Die "negative" Kritik an TW2 war spätestens seit der EE nur noch Geschichte.


Meinte TW3.
TW2 habe ich nie mit Pad gespielt und hatte da auch mit der Standard M+T Steuerung keine Probleme.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Und dass man mit der Maus die Kamera schneller und präziser bewegen kann, ist einfach Fakt. Der Rest ist identisch.


Das ist/war auch der Hauptgrund, warum ich auch sonst eher mit Maus spiele, hatte aber wie gesagt bei TW3 keinerlei Probleme mit dem Pad.
Wobei man, bis auf das zielen mit der Armbrust, keine wirkliche Präzision braucht, bleibt also nur die Schnelligkeit und bessere Inventarbedienung. 

Mit dem kabellosem 360 Pad kann ich mich aber auch am PC etwas mehr zurück lehnen als mit M+T. :p

Aber wir drehen uns hier im Kreis, du findest die M+T Steuerung gut und ich bin mit der Pad Steuerung zufrieden...

MfG


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. Juli 2015)

Alle sind zufrieden, voll schön.


----------



## BabaYaga (15. Juli 2015)

Padsteuerung ist einwandfrei  War zuerst auch skeptisch aber merkt man einfach, dass es dafür verdammt gut angepasst wurde dank der Konsolen.
Vor allem kann ich mit damit bequem im Gamer-Sessel nach hinten klappen. Dauert die Spielsesseion mal wieder zu lange, Augen zu und ein Nickerchen machen


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Juli 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Padsteuerung ist einwandfrei  War zuerst auch skeptisch aber merkt man einfach, dass es dafür verdammt gut angepasst wurde dank der Konsolen.
> Vor allem kann ich mit damit bequem im Gamer-Sessel nach hinten klappen. Dauert die Spielsesseion mal wieder zu lange, Augen zu und ein Nickerchen machen



Und was macht Geralt in dieser Zeit? Tagelang meditieren? Das Bordell besuchen?  Gwint spielen?


----------



## Oozy (16. Juli 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und was macht Geralt in dieser Zeit? Tagelang meditieren? Das Bordell besuchen?  Gwint spielen?



Wahrscheinlich von allem ein bisschen (oder viel). 

Ich spiele es auch mit dem Xbox 360 Controller, empfinde aber das Reiten teilweise etwas lästig, wenn man "genau" reiten muss, wie bei einem Rennen. Da ist es mir schon ab und zu passiert, dass Plötze einfach nach links/rechts abgebogen ist, anstatt nur leicht eine Richtung einzuschlagen. Kann auch daran liegen, dass Plötze keine Lust mehr auf mich hatte oder wohl doch eher, dass die Pads etwas ausgeleiert sind.


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Juli 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Padsteuerung ist einwandfrei  War zuerst auch skeptisch aber merkt man einfach, dass es dafür verdammt gut angepasst wurde dank der Konsolen.


Ist ja auch nicht sooooo wahnsinnig schwer bei einem 3rd person Actionspiel...

Abgesehen davon war TW2 schon auf Pads optimiert, als es noch PC exklusiv war.


----------



## SpatteL (16. Juli 2015)

Wie sieht es denn nun eigentlich mit dem Patch aus, sollte der nicht diese Woche kommen!?
Morgen ist dann ja schon Freitag.

Bin zwar schon durch und werde den 2. Durchgang wahrscheinlich erst mit den beiden großen DLCs machen, dennoch würde ich die angekündigten Neuerungen/Verbesserungen gerne mal testen.

MfG


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Juli 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wild Thing (17. Juli 2015)

Ja was denn Patch angeht, da komme ich mir auch langsam verarscht vor...


----------



## Shona (17. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Naja, Keira hat ja nicht behauptet, dass sie auf direktem Weg nach Kaer Morhen reist. Wer weiß, wo sie in der Zwischenzeit war/ist.





Spoiler



Sagt sie nicht das sie kein Portal. nutzen wird sondern per Fuss/Pferd reist? 

Wenn ich mir also so die Karte anschaue und wie weit weg Kaer Morhen ist dann ist der Weg kein Zuckerschlecken

Selbe gilt auch für Triss,  den auch sie benutzt keine Magie für den Weg








Wild Thing schrieb:


> Ja was denn Patch angeht, da komme ich mir auch langsam verarscht vor...


Wenn es wirklich nur wegen den Konsolen ist kannst mal bei Sony und MS anklopfen,  den die sind richtige Assis wenn es um Patches geht.


----------



## BiosShock (17. Juli 2015)

Hatte ein wenig Langeweile und hab mal ein bisschen rumgespielt. 

Hab nicht gewusst wo ich das Posten soll. Also dann halt hier.   

Die Bilder sind aus dem Spiel und sind nicht nach bearbeitet. An meine Spiele lasse ich nur SweedFX und RadeonPro... und kein Adobe...  

Hier mal ein paar Beispiele. Der Rest ist in meinen Alben zu finden. Wenn ich noch mehr machen soll sagt bitte Bescheid.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Juli 2015)

BiosShock schrieb:


> Hatte ein wenig Langeweile und hab mal ein bisschen rumgespielt.
> 
> Hab nicht gewusst wo ich das Posten soll. Also dann halt hier.
> 
> ...



Die mit Zoltan und Dandelion gefallen mir auch.


----------



## SpatteL (17. Juli 2015)

Achja, was ich mich auch schon mal gefragt habe:


Spoiler



Wenn man in Freya's Garten die Leiche von Skjall nicht erweckt, bekommt man die Szene mit Ciri gar nicht zu sehen oder erzählt einem das Ciri dann auf der Nebelinsel?


----------



## Scholdarr (17. Juli 2015)

SpatteL schrieb:


> Achja, was ich mich auch schon mal gefragt habe:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Ich verstehe die Frage nicht, sorry. Welche Szene meinst du überhaupt?


----------



## SpatteL (17. Juli 2015)

Huch, habe da scheinbar das Wort "nicht" vergessen


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler



Na wenn Yen in Freya's Garten die Leiche von Skjall erweckt und diese dann von Ciri erzählt, kommt doch so eine Sequenz in der man Ciri steuert(in Lofoten - die mit der Sauna).
Wenn man das nun *nicht* macht, verpasst man diesen Teil komplett oder kann man das dann machen, wenn Ciri auf der Nebelinsel davon erzählt.


----------



## Shona (17. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich verstehe die Frage nicht, sorry. Welche Szene meinst du überhaupt?


Er meint die Nebenquest in dem Garten auf Skeliege und dann eben am Ende des Spiels wenn man mit Ciri noch das ein oder andere erledigen kann


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Juli 2015)

SpatteL schrieb:


> Huch, habe da scheinbar das Wort "nicht" vergessen)
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Man kann es nicht nicht machen. Selbst wen Geralt sich weigert Yen dabei zu helfen die Leiche zu beleben wird sie es machen. Oder halt anders ausgedrückt, an der Stelle hat man keine wirkliche Wahl.


----------



## Scholdarr (17. Juli 2015)

So ist es. Das ist eine Hauptquest, die so oder so passiert. Die kann man überhaupt nicht auslassen. Deswegen war ich auch etwas verwirrt.


----------



## SpatteL (17. Juli 2015)

Spoiler



Naja, ich dachte halt, das man da auf der Nebelinsel, wenn Ciri davon erzählt, das "nachholhen" kann.
Wollte die Stelle ja nicht auslassen, nur eben anders Entscheiden.
Also, Yen will sich also unbedingt überall unbeliebt machen und zieht Geralt da zwangsläufig mit rein, typisch...


----------



## Scholdarr (17. Juli 2015)

SpatteL schrieb:


> Also, Yen will sich also unbedingt überall unbeliebt machen und zieht Geralt da zwangsläufig mit rein, typisch...



Wenn sich Yen nicht"beliebt machen" würde, würde die Story dort auf Skellige enden und Geralt würde Ciri nie finden...


----------



## JimSim3 (17. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wenn sich Yen nicht"beliebt machen" würde, würde die Story dort auf Skellige enden und Geralt würde Ciri nie finden...



Mit Bluthund Geralt? Unwahrscheinlich. Der riecht den Kurs eines vor fünf Jahren abgefahrenen Schiffes doch zehn Meilen gegen den Wind.   Wahrscheinlich wäre man sogar schneller bei Ciri.


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Juli 2015)

JimSim3 schrieb:


> Mit Bluthund Geralt? Unwahrscheinlich. Der riecht den Kurs eines vor fünf Jahren abgefahrenen Schiffes doch zehn Meilen gegen den Wind.   Wahrscheinlich wäre man sogar schneller bei Ciri.



Das kann man dann im Speedrun machen, Ciri in 10 Stunden finden


----------



## Quotient (17. Juli 2015)

Hallo,

vielleicht habt Ihr eine Idee? Ich bin derzeit bei der Aufgabe "Waffenbrüder Novigrad" und derzeit bei Triss. Ich soll ihr bei einer Aufgabe helfen aber die Nuss beendet das Gespräch und es geht nicht weiter! Auslassen möchte ich die Quest eigentlich nicht.

Danke Quotient 
P.S. endlich komme ich mal wieder zum Witchern.


----------



## Shona (17. Juli 2015)

Quotient schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> vielleicht habt Ihr eine Idee? Ich bin derzeit bei der Aufgabe "Waffenbrüder Novigrad" und derzeit bei Triss. Ich soll ihr bei einer Aufgabe helfen aber die Nuss beendet das Gespräch und es geht nicht weiter! Auslassen möchte ich die Quest eigentlich nicht.
> 
> ...


Welche Aufgabe genau?


----------



## chillinmitch (17. Juli 2015)

SpatteL schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn nun eigentlich mit dem Patch aus, sollte der nicht diese Woche kommen!?
> Morgen ist dann ja schon Freitag.




Kommt wohl doch noch diese Woche, Marcin Momot sagt: ,,...auf allen Plattformen innerhalb der nächsten 24h...'' link

Update: Patch für Konsolen ist nun verfügbar (nach ersten Angaben ca. 7,2Gb), der Rest wartet noch. 

Und ich weiss, es ist nicht leicht zu definieren wo Spoiler anfangen und wo sie aufhören, aber ich lese hier öfter Sachen die ich noch garnicht wissen wollte und das ist schade und nimmt mir etwas die Spielfreude. Wir haben hier doch extra einen Thread für Storydiskussionen.


----------



## SpatteL (17. Juli 2015)

Wäre natürlich toll, wenn er bald kommt.

In dem anderen Thread schaue ich aber auch nicht rein, da mir da (wahrscheinlich) deutlich zu viel gespoilert wird, habe es selber ja auch erst einmal durch.
Habe meinen letzten Post auch mal noch in einen Spoiler gepackt.


----------



## Quotient (17. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Welche Aufgabe genau?



"Hilf Triss ihre Pflichten in Novigrat zu erfüllen" wäre der nächste Schritt....

Nachtrag:

Ich hab da was, mal sehen ob es hilft Komm bei der Quest Waffenbrüder Novigrad: hilf triss ihre Pflichten zu erfüllen

"Jetzt oder nie" Ist die Aufgabe welche ich gesucht habe. Das Thema ist erledigt....


----------



## Scholdarr (17. Juli 2015)

1.07 scheint wohl auf PS4 und Xbox One gerade online gegangen zu sein, zumindest in Nordamerika...

Scheinbar ist der Patch auf Konsolen 7,5 GB groß... 


Edit:
https://twitter.com/Marcin360/status/622088434279170048

Also auch auf dem PC und in Europa innerhalb der nächsten 24h.


----------



## SpatteL (17. Juli 2015)

Habs auch gerade auf FB gelesen, das einige auf PS4/XB1 schon am laden sind.
Dann wird der für PC wahrscheinlich auch in den nächsten Stunden verfügbar sein.


----------



## orca113 (17. Juli 2015)

Oh je das wird ne Download Qual.


----------



## Gamer090 (17. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> 1.07 scheint wohl auf PS4 und Xbox One gerade online gegangen zu sein, zumindest in Nordamerika...
> 
> Scheinbar ist der Patch auf Konsolen 7,5 GB groß...
> 
> ...



CDPR hat 40GB insgesamt angegeben also muss das irgendwo her kommen vielleicht schaffen sie sogar den Weltrekord im Speicherplatzverbrauch.


----------



## BabaYaga (17. Juli 2015)

Wenn die Spiele so weiterwachsen (und Patches schon fast 10GB haben) muss ich mir echt bald ne größere SSD holen. Bald frisst ja ein Game alleine schon 100 GB


----------



## Scholdarr (18. Juli 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> CDPR hat 40GB insgesamt angegeben also muss das irgendwo her kommen vielleicht schaffen sie sogar den Weltrekord im Speicherplatzverbrauch.



GTA V braucht 60GB, AC Unity 50GB...


----------



## chillinmitch (18. Juli 2015)

Patch ist online, ca. 2,1 GB . Endlich!


----------



## Shona (18. Juli 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Wenn die Spiele so weiterwachsen (und Patches schon fast 10GB haben) muss ich mir echt bald ne größere SSD holen. Bald frisst ja ein Game alleine schon 100 GB


Man könnte auch einfach ne normale HDD nehmen 
Habe selbst 2TB nur für Steam und es sind nur noch ~700GB frei 



chillinmitch schrieb:


> Patch ist online, ca. 2,1 GB . Endlich!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht auf Steam, somit mal wieder dazu das es zeitgleich erscheint....

Edit: Muss man auch noch Steam neustarten damit es anfängt, hat aber 5,1 GB


----------



## SpatteL (18. Juli 2015)

Scheinbar erst mal nur die englische Version...


----------



## Scholdarr (18. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Man könnte auch einfach ne normale HDD nehmen
> Habe selbst 2TB nur für Steam und es sind nur noch ~700GB frei


Klar könnte man das - wenn man immer länger warten will, bis was geladen wird und bei neueren Spielen mit Ultratexturen usw. noch Probleme mit Nachladerucklern bekommen will...

SSDs haben schon ihren Sinn, gerade für neue Spiele. Ich hab mir selbst erst kürzlich eine zweite SSD nur für Spiele gekauft und es nicht bereut. Das Ding erspart mir kostenbare Lebenszeit, die ich ungerne mit sinnlosem Warten verbringe. Das ist imo sogar besser als das Geld für eine bessere GPU rauszuhauen, die mir vlt. 5 FPS mehr einbringt...


----------



## Shona (18. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Klar könnte man das - wenn man immer länger warten will, bis was geladen wird und bei neueren Spielen mit Ultratexturen usw. noch Probleme mit Nachladerucklern bekommen will...


Sorry dich enttäuchen zu müssen, aber ich hab keine der genannten Probleme 
Weder muss ich lange warten weil irgendwas geladen wird noch habe ich Nachladeruckler. Ich würde da eher mal die Schuld der FP geben und das man vll eine hat die Probleme macht,

Würde zwar auch ne SSD kaufen so ist es nicht aber 350€ für 1TB ist mir zu teuer und ~800€ für 2TB schon zweimal. Für mich gibt es nur ganz oder garnicht, d. h. ich verschieben Steam nur komplett somit müsste ich zur 2TB greifen.
Ich weiss auch das ich Steam mehrere Festplatten zuteilen kann, aber die Auswirkungen kenne ich auch den es gibt immer noch Spiele die trotz das ich so komplett verschoben habe, teile auf der alten FP ablagern und auch darauf zugreifen.



SpatteL schrieb:


> Scheinbar erst mal nur die englische Version...


Meinst du Steam oder GoG?
Es gibt bei Steam nämlich da keinen Unterschied, außer vielleicht das geänderte Sprachdateien nicht geupdatet werden.


----------



## SpatteL (18. Juli 2015)

Meine GOG, hab jetzt aber die "englische" Version geladen und installiert, da gibt es doch keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Scholdarr (18. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Sorry dich enttäuchen zu müssen, aber ich hab keine der genannten Probleme



Natürlich hast du die, zumindest die längeren Ladezeiten. Dass die meisten aktuellen Spiele schneller laden durch SSDs ist ein Fakt. Das mögen nur ein paar Sekunden sein pro Ladevorgang, aber wenn man das mal kumuliert über ein paar Wochen/Monate/Jahre bei intensivem Spielekonsum (gerade bei Spielen, wo man z.B. häufig stirbt und nachladen muss...) dann ist das schon beachtlich.  

Außerdem musst du ja nicht gleich eine 1TB Platte kaufen. Ich hab mir eine 250er Platte gekauft. Die reicht bisher auch aus für neue Spiele, weil ich "alte" Spiele, wenn ich keine Lust mehr drauf habe, auch einfach deinstalliere. Auf dieser SSD hab ich gerade Witcher 3, GTA V, AC Unity, Watch_Dogs, Dragon Age Inquisition und Pillars of Eternity drauf.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (18. Juli 2015)

Ich habe den Patch installiert und bekomme jetzt beim klick auf das Icon eine nichtssagende Fehlermeldung.
Sprich da steht nichts drin, nur Salat.
Ich installiere das Spiel mal eben neu - mal gucken was jetzt passiert.


----------



## Shona (18. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Natürlich hast du die, zumindest die längeren Ladezeiten. Dass Spiele schneller laden durch SSDs ist ein Fakt. Das mögen nur ein paar Sekunden sein pro Ladevorgang, aber wenn man das mal kumuliert über ein paar Wochen/Monate/Jahre bei intensivem Spielekonsum (gerade bei Spielen, wo man z.B. häufig stirbt und nachladen muss...) dann ist das schon beachtlich.


Wegen "ein paar Sekunden" kacke ich aber nicht rum  Schon gar nicht bei einem SP Titel wo es mir egal ist wie lange es lädt , hauptsache ist nur es hängt sich nicht beim laden auf und das kann dir auch bei einer SSD passieren.
In den paar Sekunden kann ich aber auch mal für kleine Shona's gehen, somit krieg ich das eh nicht wie lange es lädt.

Mir fällt aber absolut kein Spiel ein das länger als 20 sekunden zum laden braucht (Doppelklick aufs Spiel bis zum Hauptmenü), wenn es überhaupt solange ist, plus vll. 30-60 Sekunden bis das Savegame geladen ist.
Wobei ein Spiel fällt mir ein das ewig zum laden gebraucht hat, aber da hätte nichtmal eine SSD geholfen xD, undzwar ist das The Sims 3 + alle Addons +  ca. 5-6GB Downloads & Mods das bei jedem laden eines Savegames geladen werden musste und hat sagenhafte 5-8 Minuten gedauert xD 

Aber bei 9Jahren Steam Konsum habe ich mehr als 10000h auf der Uhr (inkl. der Zeit die ich vor der Spielzeitrechnung gespielt habe) und wenn ich die 27 Jahre noch dazu zähle seit dem ich überhaupt spiele dann ist das weit mehr als intensiv^^ Mich hat es aber noch nie gestört und ich bin in meinem 3. Durchgang nun gerade mal 1x gestorben, aber nur weil ich zum gerade auslaufen zu dumm war und von einem Turm gefallen bin. 

Ich habe aber definitiv keine Nachladerucklern, da kannste dich auf den Kopf stellen ändert sich das nicht, den die würde ich definitv merken


----------



## DaBlackSheep (18. Juli 2015)

Also, wenn ich das Spiel starte bekomme ich jetzt folgende Meldung (nach Installation von Patch 1.07):




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Drücke ich "okay" dann schließt sich das Fenster.
Wenn ich es nicht mit "okay" beende, dann startet das Spiel, aber die Fehlermeldung ist halt weiterhin auf dem Desktop.
Irgendwie ist das ein wenig nervig.

Edit: Es lag an dem Consolen Plugin - Plugin gelöscht und schon funktioniert es wieder.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Juli 2015)

Grade mit der Installation von Patch 1.07 mal nen save geladen, funktioniert alles bestens, auch keine Abstürze bei den Lagertruhen.

Und weil ich lange weile hatte hab ich einfach mal im Prologgebiet Kühe umgehauen und die Biase die dann in Endlosschleife spawnen umgehauen. 
Gab ne nette Sammlung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scholdarr (18. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Wegen "ein paar Sekunden" kacke ich aber nicht rum


Darum gehts doch garnicht... 



> Schon gar nicht bei einem SP Titel wo es mir egal ist wie lange es lädt


Naja, das bezweifle ich. Das ist einfach so ein Art Trotzreaktion oder pure Ignoranz, wenn du mich fragst. Aber gut, du kannst tun und lassen, was auch immer du willst. 



> plus vll. 30-60 Sekunden bis das Savegame geladen ist.


Und das ist wenig? Ok...

Wie gesagt, mir ist dazu meine Zeit zu schade. 



> Aber bei 9Jahren Steam Konsum habe ich mehr als 10000h auf der Uhr (inkl. der Zeit die ich vor der Spielzeitrechnung gespielt habe) und wenn ich die 27 Jahre noch dazu zähle seit dem ich überhaupt spiele dann ist das weit mehr als intensiv^^ Mich hat es aber noch nie gestört und ich bin in meinem 3. Durchgang nun gerade mal 1x gestorben, aber nur weil ich zum gerade auslaufen zu dumm war und von einem Turm gefallen bin.


Was willst du mir eigentlich sagen? Dass du zu geizig für eine Spiele-SSD bist? Ok, das ist dein Problem und nicht meins. Niemand kann dich zu deinem Glück zwingen. 



> Ich habe aber definitiv keine Nachladerucklern, da kannste dich auf den Kopf stellen ändert sich das nicht, den die würde ich definitv merken


Ich habe nie behauptet, dass du zwangsläufig Nachladeruckler hast. Vlt noch mal meinen Post durchlesen. Ich sprach von der Möglichkeit...


----------



## Shona (19. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Naja, das bezweifle ich. Das ist einfach so ein Art Trotzreaktion oder pure Ignoranz, wenn du mich fragst. Aber gut, du kannst tun und lassen, was auch immer du willst.


Weder das eine noch das andere,  das Problem ist eher das Leute wie du es nicht einsehen wollen das es auch Menschen gibt denen sowas piss egal ist.  

Somit würde ich eher sagen Ignoranz von deiner Seite 😛



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Und das ist wenig? Ok...
> 
> Wie gesagt, mir ist dazu meine Zeit zu schade.


Ähm ja das ist wenig...
Intros laden auch mit einer SSD nicht schneller ab...Vor allem wenn man sie nicht skippen kann und ich habe einige Spiele wo es nicht geht

Wenn du jetzt also behaupten willst das ein Video das eine bestimmte längenhat mit einer SSD schneller abgespieltnwird als mit einer HDD dann musst du spezielle Versionen der Videos haben.....

Mal davon abgesehen hast du mal AC3 gespielt und versucht am Ende die Credits zu überspringen?

Diese gehen ca. 10 Minuten und man kann  sie nicht abbrechen.  Sogar wenn man das Spiel per Alt+F4 schließt und wieder startet, starten diese neu.  Man muss sie anschauen um danach im gleichen Savegame weiter zu spielen. 

Was machst du da? Haste da auch eine spezielle Version damit es mit ser SSD schneller läuft? 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Was willst du mir eigentlich sagen? Dass du zu geizig für eine Spiele-SSD bist? Ok, das ist dein Problem und nicht meins. Niemand kann dich zu deinem Glück zwingen.


Wenn du mir die 2TB SSD für ~800€ bezahlst nehme ich sie gerne unter 2TB reicht bei mir nicht aus... Vor allem da ich 2 Festplatte mit Spielen habe.  Einmal 2TB nur für Steam (1,3 TB belegt) und dann noch ~500GB für Origin/Uplay/GoG (~300GB belegt) 

Achja ich hab eine SSD für Windows und so viel schneller lädt es definitiv nicht als vorher mit der HDD.  Sind wenn es hoch kommt vll.  3-4 Sekunden schneller vom Knopf drücken bis ins Windows und da ich den pc anmache und dann was andres mache krieg ich das nicht mit bis ich den Monitor irgendwann mal einschalte. 😝


----------



## ImpulZze90 (19. Juli 2015)

Ich erhalte beim Starten des Spiels nun folgende Meldung; witcher3.exe Systemfehler -> Programm kann nicht gestartet werden da steam_api64.dll fehlt. Wenn ich auf "OK" drücke startet das Spiel ganz normal.


----------



## Scholdarr (19. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Weder das eine noch das andere,  das Problem ist eher das Leute wie du es nicht einsehen wollen das es auch Menschen gibt denen sowas piss egal ist.



Du kannst gerne weiterhin deine Zeit vergeuden mit warten. Mir ist das völlig egal. 

Sorry, aber das führt hier zu nichts. Also wars das von mir zu diesem Thema.


----------



## Sirwhitecrow (19. Juli 2015)

Starkes Ruckeln nach dem Patch 1.07 auf 5760x1080, trotz reduzieren von Details ändert sich kaum etwas (vorher lief es ruckelfrei!!!). Scheinbar wurden SLI Systeme nicht beachtet.....
Geht es jemandem mit Sli und mehreren Monitoren ähnlich?


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (19. Juli 2015)

Dann muss bald der Patch gepatcht werden!


----------



## BabaYaga (19. Juli 2015)

Cool finde ich, dass offenbar die Ladezeiten optimiert wurden.
Schon beim Laden des Spielstandes dauert das bei mir, wenn überhaupt 10 Sekunden.
Schnellreise so 3 Sekunden.
Sehr feine Sache.


----------



## JimSim3 (19. Juli 2015)

Gibt es eigentlich noch irgendeinen Grund Dinge zu looten? Jetzt mal ehrlich... Sobald man Witcher Gear craften kann ist sämtliche Ausrüstung die man findet nutzlos. Auch andere Items zu craften außer Witcher Gear ist nutzlos, außer man ist weit über lvl 34.


----------



## BabaYaga (19. Juli 2015)

Also ich finde immer wieder Schwerter & Rüstungen die besser sind als meine aktuelle Hexerrüstung. Zumindest solange bis ich die nächste Stufe davon herstellen kann.
Ob das allerdings so viel ausmacht wegen paar Punkten mehr oder weniger, muss man für sich selbst entscheiden. Im Grunde fährst du mit den Hexer-Sets durchgehend am besten würde ich vermuten.


----------



## JimSim3 (19. Juli 2015)

Vielleicht liegt es daran, dass die Quests die ich gerade mache größtenteils unter meinem Level sind... (Mit dem ein oder anderem Quest der 10 level über mir ist eingestreut um auch mal ne Herausforderung zu haben.  Ich empfehle die Witcher Forge mit level 23  ) Und seid gestern ist es durch das Update des Witcher Gears natürlich nicht besser geworden (bin jetzt level 25, hab aber level 26 Gear an...) Aber seit ich das superior griffin set an hab, hab ich nichts mehr gefunden was besser ist... Selbst wenn ich in meine Crafting Liste schaue: die einzigen Gegenstände die besser sind, abgesehen von den mastercrafted witcher gear, sind Items lvl 37+.


----------



## NotAnExit (19. Juli 2015)

Ich habe seit 1.07 einen "MatchesCountError". Das Spiel startet nach 2-3 Anläufen, aber nervig ist es allemal.

https://www.reddit.com/r/witcher/comments/3dr60c/107_matches_count_error/


----------



## Shona (19. Juli 2015)

NotAnExit schrieb:


> Ich habe seit 1.07 einen "MatchesCountError". Das Spiel startet nach 2-3 Anläufen, aber nervig ist es allemal.
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/witcher/comments/3dr60c/107_matches_count_error/


Mods raus und dann versuchen


Edit:
@Topic

Debug Console Enabler wurde geupdatet: Debug Console Enabler Updated at The Witcher 3 Nexus - Mods and community


----------



## NotAnExit (19. Juli 2015)

Hat funktioniert. Ich hatte noch den Debug Console Enabler drin, steht auch im Reddit-Faden unten.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (19. Juli 2015)

NotAnExit schrieb:


> Hat funktioniert. Ich hatte noch den Debug Console Enabler drin, steht auch im Reddit-Faden unten.



Das Problem hatte ich auch - hattest das auf der vorigen Seite nicht gesehen? 

Hier gibt's übrigens die Debug Console für die aktuelle Patch Version 1.07:

https://www.reddit.com/r/witcher/comments/3druyq/107_debug_console_broken/


----------



## WaldemarE (19. Juli 2015)

Kann mir einer sagen wo ich die ganzen Questreihen für die Rüstungssets (Bär,Greif,Katze,Wolf) kaufen kann?


----------



## Scholdarr (19. Juli 2015)

WaldemarE schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen wo ich die ganzen Questreihen für die Rüstungssets (Bär,Greif,Katze,Wolf) kaufen kann?



-> Witcher Gear - The Witcher 3 Wiki Guide - IGN


----------



## WaldemarE (19. Juli 2015)

Das hab ich auch schon gesehen nur bringt mir das kaum was wenn da nicht steht wo ich die Quesrreihe her bekomme, z.B. Schatzsuche Bärenrüstung 1, 2, 4, und 5 hab ich wo zur Hölle bekomme ich die 3. her. Manche Händler verkaufen sie ja und da ich jetzt wieder von vorne anfange will ich wissen wer alles die Quesrreihen verkauft.


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. Juli 2015)

Irgendwann findest du schon von alleine einen Bauplan, dann hast du auch die Quests.


----------



## Shona (19. Juli 2015)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich auch - hattest das auf der vorigen Seite nicht gesehen?
> 
> Hier gibt's übrigens die Debug Console für die aktuelle Patch Version 1.07:
> 
> https://www.reddit.com/r/witcher/comments/3druyq/107_debug_console_broken/


Schau mal zwei Beiträge über dir da ist der richtige und nicht nur ein temporäres fix 



@WaldemarE
Schau mal hier Witcher 3 Best Armor da ist alles genau beschrieben, einfach auf die jeweiligen Links zu der Stufe drücken die du brauchst.


----------



## DaxTrose (19. Juli 2015)

Hat eigentlich noch jemand das Problem, dass seit dem neuen Patch 1.07 keine Musik mehr gespielt wird? Egal wohin ich reise, es kommt keine Hintergrund Musik, auch in Kämpfen nicht mehr! 

EDIT: Nachdem ich das Spiel noch mal neu gestartet habe, lief die Musik wieder, danach wieder nicht, erst nach dem Schnellreisen - komisch!


----------



## Gamer090 (19. Juli 2015)

Shona;7562211
Schau mal hier [URL="http://www.gosunoob.com/witcher-3/best-armor/" schrieb:
			
		

> Witcher 3 Best Armor[/URL] da ist alles genau beschrieben, einfach auf die jeweiligen Links zu der Stufe drücken die du brauchst.


  Vielen Dank genau das was ich gesucht habe.


----------



## spockilein (19. Juli 2015)

Ich kann nach dem Patch nicht Speichern und Settings werden nicht abgespeichert. Sehr komisch. Vielleicht kennt einer eine Lösung?


----------



## huenni87 (19. Juli 2015)

Also bei 1.07 habe ich zumindest kurz nach dem laden des Games ne schlechtere Performance. Wird dann nach etwas Zeit besser. Interessanter ist aber das die Meisterlich geschmiedeten Schwerter (Katze zumindest) nun plötzlich auch Stufe 34 haben. Ich habe die mit Stufe 31 herstellen lassen und angelegt. Jetzt sind die Stufe 34 und mein aktueller Geralt ist 31. Solange ich die Schwerter nicht ablege kann ich sie weiter benutzen, gehe ich aber z. B. zum Barbier dann sind die Schwerter weg und ich kann sie wegen zu niedrigem Level auch nicht mehr anlegen. Was ein Dreck. Ob das Absicht war oder eher ein versehen?


----------



## BabaYaga (19. Juli 2015)

Ja das Problem haben viele. Es wurden sämtliche Witcher Gears der Stufe "Meister" auf 34 gehoben. Scheint also schon Absicht zu sein.
Solche Änderungen sind natürlich toll, vor allem wenn sie nicht angekündigt wurden


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. Juli 2015)

Das muss hier auch noch rein:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kinguin (20. Juli 2015)

29 User haben keinen Humor,oder kennen TW nicht  ^^


----------



## Gamer090 (20. Juli 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Das muss hier auch noch rein:


 Und Triss würde 10 Punkte vergeben


----------



## DaBlackSheep (20. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Schau mal zwei Beiträge über dir da ist der richtige und nicht nur ein temporäres fix
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schande über mein Haupt


----------



## D0pefish (20. Juli 2015)

Es wird wohl noch ein Patchlein kommen müssen. 1.7 läuft bei mir allgemein 10 FPS schneller als Version 1.6.
Der Bug bei dem die Kamera aus 50 CM Entfernung um Gerant kreiste scheint beseitigt deswegen leider keine Bilder. Keine Ahnung ob es bei 1.6 schon den Sechsglitschrigen Fressgraser gab:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



falls noch nicht erwähnt, hier ein sehr nützlicher Mod, um die nervigen Videos beim Laden von Spielständen nicht angezeigt zu bekommen. Wichtiger ist, es spart sehr viel unnötige Wartezeit! Disable Intro and storybook videos at The Witcher 3 Nexus - Mods and community


----------



## Scholdarr (20. Juli 2015)

D0pefish schrieb:


> Es wird wohl noch ein Patchlein kommen müssen. 1.7 läuft bei mir allgemein 10 FPS schneller als Version 1.6.
> Der Bug bei dem die Kamera aus 50 CM Entfernung um Gerant kreiste scheint beseitigt deswegen leider keine Bilder. Keine Ahnung ob es bei 1.6 schon den Sechsglitschrigen Fressgraser gab:
> 
> 
> ...



Man kann die Ladebildschirmvideos auch einfach per Drücken der Leertaste abbrechen, wenn das Spiel im Hintergrund fertig geladen hat. Dafür braucht man keine Mod...


----------



## Iconoclast (20. Juli 2015)

Jep, besonders mit SSD kann man das alles sehr schnell einfach skippen. Mit einer HDD dauert das mitunter aber wirklich ewig.


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. Juli 2015)

ES ES DE! ES ES DE!


----------



## orca113 (20. Juli 2015)

Warum kann man grad mit SSD Skippen? Sorry ich verstehe nicht... Kann man das Video bei Spielbeginn nicht Skippen?


----------



## Shona (20. Juli 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Jep, besonders mit SSD kann man das alles sehr schnell einfach skippen. Mit einer HDD dauert das mitunter aber wirklich ewig.


Nö nichtmal 5 Sekunden dann kann man skippen... Mich würde ehrlich mal interessieren was für HDDs ihr habt das es "EWIG" dauert...

Meine 2TB Seagate für Steam rennt auf jedenfall,  womit ich eure Aussagen hier nicht untermauern kann.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Meine 2TB Seagate für Steam rennt auf jedenfall,  womit ich eure Aussagen hier nicht untermauern kann.



Und Lärmt heftig vor sich hin.


----------



## Shona (20. Juli 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Und Lärmt heftig vor sich hin.


Wie kommst du darauf? o.O

Ich höre nicht eine der 5 Festplatten  von denen 3 Seagate (2x 1TB &  1x 2TB) sind und 2 alte Samsung (jeweiles 1TB) die schon mehr als 7 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben und natürlich nicht zu vergessen die Windows SSD. 

Das einzige was ich höre sind die Gehäuse Lüfter. 😛


----------



## Scholdarr (20. Juli 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Warum kann man grad mit SSD Skippen? Sorry ich verstehe nicht... Kann man das Video bei Spielbeginn nicht Skippen?



Man kann mit jeder Festplatte skippen. Mit einer SSD hat man jedoch eventuell zeitliche Vorteile, weil die Inhalte mitunter schneller nachgeladen werden.


----------



## BabaYaga (20. Juli 2015)

D0pefish schrieb:


> Es wird wohl noch ein Patchlein kommen müssen.



Ja du keine Sorge.
Die haben noch genug Dinge zu richten um weitere Patches basteln zu können 
Sollten ihnen tatsächlich mal die Bugs ausgehen, hat die Community auch noch genug Wünsche nehm ich an *g*


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (20. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Wie kommst du darauf? o.O
> 
> Ich höre nicht eine der 5 Festplatten  von denen 3 Seagate (2x 1TB &  1x 2TB) sind und 2 alte Samsung (jeweiles 1TB) die schon mehr als 7 Jahre auf dem Buckel haben und natürlich nicht zu vergessen die Windows SSD.
> 
> Das einzige was ich höre sind die Gehäuse Lüfter. 😛


Dann muss dein Rechner echt laut sein. Die 2Tb HDD Lärmt höllisch. Ich höre sie sogar noch, wenn ich zocke und der Grakalüfter auf 53% läuft.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (21. Juli 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Dann muss dein Rechner echt laut sein. Die 2Tb HDD Lärmt höllisch. Ich höre sie sogar noch, wenn ich zocke und der Grakalüfter auf 53% läuft.



Dann ist bei dir was kaputt - meine 2 TB höre ich überhaupt nicht.
Dafür höre ich allerdings meine 1TB Platte - die gibt jetzt nach 7 Jahren so langsam den Löffel ab.


----------



## Shona (21. Juli 2015)

DaBlackSheep schrieb:


> Dann ist bei dir was kaputt - meine 2 TB höre ich überhaupt nicht.
> Dafür höre ich allerdings meine 1TB Platte - die gibt jetzt nach 7 Jahren so langsam den Löffel ab.


Danke wenigsten einer der genauso leise Seagal Festplatten hat wie ich  

Achja meine Gehäuse Lüfter regulieren mit der Lüftersteuerung selbst und solange da nich min.  39 Grad  Gehäuse sind laufen die auf Sparflamme. 

Wenn ich meine PS3 noch laufen habe und nebenbei einen Film/eine Serie schaue übertrifft die noch alles 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Man kann mit jeder Festplatte skippen. Mit einer SSD hat man jedoch eventuell zeitliche Vorteile, weil die Inhalte mitunter schneller nachgeladen werden.


Nochmal das sind Videos und Videos laufen eine bestimmt Zeit,  da hast du keine Vorteile mit der SSD...Der Text das du skippen kannst ist gescripted und kommt immer an der gleichen Stelle nach X Sekunden, egal ob SSD oder HDD. Wenn du nicht die Zei manipulieren kannst,  dann kannst du auch den Scippen Text bei Witcher 3 im Intro nicht beeinflussen. 

Genau deswegen gibt es diesen Mod und nicht, weil der Entwickler keine SSD hat 😉


Wenn ein Savegame oder FastTravel ein paar Sekunden schneller ist ok,  aber ganz gewiss kein Videos mit Timerscript


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (21. Juli 2015)

Ich glaube ich Messe mal die Ladezeiten- auf ext. HDD, interner und SSD.


----------



## orca113 (21. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Man kann mit jeder Festplatte skippen. Mit einer SSD hat man jedoch eventuell zeitliche Vorteile, weil die Inhalte mitunter schneller nachgeladen werden.



Ach so, jetzt weiß ich was gemeint ist. Das klang hier nämlich so als ging das nur mit SSD.


----------



## Memphys (21. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Danke wenigsten einer der genauso leise Seagal Festplatten hat wie ich
> 
> 
> Nochmal das sind Videos und Videos laufen eine bestimmt Zeit,  da hast du keine Vorteile mit der SSD...Der Text das du skippen kannst ist gescripted und kommt immer an der gleichen Stelle nach X Sekunden, egal ob SSD oder HDD. Wenn du nicht die Zei manipulieren kannst,  dann kannst du auch den Scippen Text bei Witcher 3 im Intro nicht beeinflussen.
> ...



Meine Seagate Platten (Barracuda 7200.14 2TB und 3TB) sind auch unhörbar.

Und ja, die Videos sind gescriptet, können aber abgebrochen werden, sofern das Spiel vor Ablauf des Videos fertig geladen ist (bei meiner HDD ca. 2s vor Ende des Videos).

Ich hab sie mittlerweile aber auch deaktiviert, weil das immer gleiche Video nach einer Zeit ziemlich nervt.


----------



## MfDoom (21. Juli 2015)

Wenn man nach Wochen weiterspielen möchte sind sie wirklich hilfreich,


Spoiler



man weiss sofort an welcher Stelle der Story man aufgehört hat und  warum zum Henker man gerade dabei ist ein mutiertes Baby zu begraben.


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Juli 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Wenn man nach Wochen weiterspielen möchte sind sie wirklich hilfreich, man weiss sofort an welcher Stelle der Story man aufgehört hat und warum zum Henker man gerade dabei ist ein mutiertes Baby zu begraben.



Das war unheimlich traurig, fand ich.  Außerdem wäre ein Spoilertag nicht ganz verkehrt, auch wenns recht neutral formuliert ist


----------



## MfDoom (21. Juli 2015)

Diese Stellen machen das Spiel wirklich zu etwas besonderem.


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. Juli 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Diese Stellen machen das Spiel wirklich zu etwas besonderem.



Ja, es kommen im Verlauf noch ein paar, wo ich Ganzkörpergänsehaut hatte.


----------



## spockilein (21. Juli 2015)

So. Das Problem, das ich in W3 nicht Speichern kann, habe ich nach langer Suche gelöst. Mehrmaliges Installieren und/oder Verschieben auf verschiedenen Festplatten oder Partitionen brachte nichts. nun versuchte ich mit Nvidia GeForce Experience die "Optimalen Spieleinstellungen" einzustellen.  Es kam die Meldung, das es nicht ginge, da kein Zugriff möglich wäre. Komisch. Bei Diablo 3 und Star Craft 2 ebenso. Bei WOW keine Probleme. Da kam mir der Gedankenblitz. Alle 3 Spiele speichern Ihre Sachen im Dokumentenordner ab. WOW nicht. Das war es. Beim letzten Win-Update wurde dem Dokumentenordner nur Lese-Zugriffe eingeräumt. Das auf Lese und Schreiberlaubnis gesetzt und "Bingo". Jetzt geht wieder alles. Vielleicht hilft es Jemanden.


----------



## D0pefish (21. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Man kann die Ladebildschirmvideos auch einfach per Drücken der Leertaste abbrechen, wenn das Spiel im Hintergrund fertig geladen hat. Dafür braucht man keine Mod...



Sag das mal meiner Leertaste und dem linken Daumen. Die haben so schon genug zu tun. Hab ich nen S auf dem Rücken? 
ps. config wäre einfacher
Die Videos nerven einfach; akustisch. Die deutsche Synkro ist kein Meisterwerk.


----------



## Scholdarr (21. Juli 2015)

D0pefish schrieb:


> Sag das mal meiner Leertaste und dem linken Daumen. Die haben so schon genug zu tun. Hab ich nen S auf dem Rücken?
> ps. config wäre einfacher
> Die Videos nerven einfach; akustisch. Die deutsche Synkro ist kein Meisterwerk.



Häh? Was hat denn dein linker Daumen genau zu tun, während das Spiel lädt???

Ich will ja nicht wissen, was du unter dem Tisch so machst in den kurzen Spielpausen, aber das ist dann dein Problem... 


Gegen die deutsche Synchro gibts übrigens ein einfaches Gegenmittel: einfach auf englisch spielen. 



spockilein schrieb:


> So. Das Problem, das ich in W3 nicht Speichern kann, habe ich nach langer Suche gelöst. Mehrmaliges Installieren und/oder Verschieben auf verschiedenen Festplatten oder Partitionen brachte nichts. nun versuchte ich mit Nvidia GeForce Experience die "Optimalen Spieleinstellungen" einzustellen.  Es kam die Meldung, das es nicht ginge, da kein Zugriff möglich wäre. Komisch. Bei Diablo 3 und Star Craft 2 ebenso. Bei WOW keine Probleme. Da kam mir der Gedankenblitz. Alle 3 Spiele speichern Ihre Sachen im Dokumentenordner ab. WOW nicht. Das war es. Beim letzten Win-Update wurde dem Dokumentenordner nur Lese-Zugriffe eingeräumt. Das auf Lese und Schreiberlaubnis gesetzt und "Bingo". Jetzt geht wieder alles. Vielleicht hilft es Jemanden.



Spiele generell per Admin zu starten löst solche Probleme normalerweise, bevor man ihnen überhaupt gewahr wird.


----------



## Iconoclast (21. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Nö nichtmal 5 Sekunden dann kann man skippen... Mich würde ehrlich mal interessieren was für HDDs ihr habt das es "EWIG" dauert...
> 
> Meine 2TB Seagate für Steam rennt auf jedenfall,  womit ich eure Aussagen hier nicht untermauern kann.



Ne also sorry, ich kenne haufenweise Leute die The Witcher zocken. Nach 5 Sekunden kann man auf einer HDD gar nix skippen. Bei keinem Einzigen den ich kenne.


----------



## Shona (21. Juli 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ne also sorry, ich kenne haufenweise Leute die The Witcher zocken. Nach 5 Sekunden kann man auf einer HDD gar nix skippen. Bei keinem Einzigen den ich kenne.


WTF 
Hier ein Screenshot und das hat 5 Sekunden vom Doppelklick gedauert und wie du unten rechts siehst steht da "Skip". Zweimal die Taste drücken und ich bin im Hauptmenü, somit komme ich auf ~7 Sekunden vom Doppelklick bis zum Hauptmenü.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habt ihr ein anderen Witcher 3 als ich? Oder warum habt ihr an dieser Stelle kein "Skip"-Button?



Bei Witcher 2 war im übriegen das Problem das wenn zuviele Savegames vorhanden waren (das Problem ist auch bei einer SSD, laut Berichten. Soll am Spiel selbst liegen das einfach mit zuvielen Savegames nicht klar kommt)  man nicht gleich skippen konnte, löscht man alle die man nicht mehr braucht kann man ebenfalls innerhalb von Sekunden skippen 



D0pefish schrieb:


> Die deutsche Synkro ist kein Meisterwerk.


Das hätte ich dir schon sagen können bevor du das erste mal das Spiel startest xD War schon in der PCGH News  ein Elend diese anzuhören^^


----------



## D0pefish (21. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Häh? Was hat denn dein linker Daumen genau zu tun, während das Spiel lädt???


Frag net so schlau.


----------



## Scholdarr (21. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> WTF
> Hier ein Screenshot und das hat 5 Sekunden vom Doppelklick gedauert und wie du unten rechts siehst steht da "Skip". Zweimal die Taste drücken und ich bin im Hauptmenü, somit komme ich auf ~7 Sekunden vom Doppelklick bis zum Hauptmenü.
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, ihr redet nur aneinander vorbei. Hier geht es nicht um den Spielstart, sondern um das Laden zwischendurch, wenn man z.B. gestorben ist und das Spiel neu lädt. Das kann selbst auf einer guten SSD länger als 5 Sekunden dauern.

Edit: Ich habs gerade noch mal getestet. Wenn ich z.B. aus dem Spiel heraus einen Spielstand in Novigrad lade, dauert das 16-18 Sekunden, bis ich das Ladevideo skippen kann (auf einer SSD). Der Spielstart selbst dauert bei mir auch nur 5 Sekunden. Das Laden von Spielständen ist eine andere Geschichte. Das hängt imo auch davon ab, in welcher Region man ist und wie viel da das Spiel erst mal in den Speicher laden muss...


----------



## orca113 (21. Juli 2015)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ne also sorry, ich kenne haufenweise Leute die The Witcher zocken. Nach 5 Sekunden kann man auf einer HDD gar nix skippen. Bei keinem Einzigen den ich kenne.



Das würde ich unterschreiben


----------



## Aldrearic (21. Juli 2015)

Das Spiel startet von meiner 2TB Hitachi HDD ziemlich schnell. Auch einen sPielstand laden dauert maximal 20 Sekunden. Die beiden 2 TB HDDs von Hitachi höre ich nicht, die Samsung 1 TB Platte höre ich ebenfalls nicht.
Einen Luftstrom von den Lüftern höre ich, aber kein Lärm. (CPU, 5x Gehäuse, Grafikkarte und NT) Aber Lärm, macht hier nichts.  Mein 30cm Ventilator macht Lärm ja. 

Wenn ich sterbe, dauert es irgendwie länger den Spielstand zu laden, als wenn ich den Spielstand das erste mal lade. (Selbes Gebiet).


----------



## Scholdarr (21. Juli 2015)

Aldrearic schrieb:


> Wenn ich sterbe, dauert es irgendwie länger den Spielstand zu laden, als wenn ich den Spielstand das erste mal lade. (Selbes Gebiet).



Kannst du mal messen, wie lange du brauchst, um so einen Spielstand nach dem Sterben zu laden (vorzugsweise in Novigrad)? Dann können wird die HDD/SSD Zeiten vergleichen.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Juli 2015)

Und wie lange dauert es bei dire Scholdarr?? 2 Sekunden??


----------



## Scholdarr (21. Juli 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und wie lange dauert es bei dire Scholdarr?? 2 Sekunden??



Hab ich doch weiter oben schon geschrieben. Wenn ich sterbe und das Spiel neu lade in Novigrad dauert es ca. 16-18 Sekunden. 

2 Sekunden wären ein Traum, aber irgendwo unrealistisch. 

Ich denke mal, dass eine SSD maximal 5 Sekunden schneller sein wird als eine HDD, je nachdem um was für eine HDD es sich handelt bzw. was für ein Gesamtsystem es ist.


----------



## Gamer090 (21. Juli 2015)

Nur 5 Sekunden?? Hmm... Dann kauf dir die schnellste PCIe SSD die es gibt mit 1GB/s


----------



## Scholdarr (21. Juli 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Nur 5 Sekunden?? Hmm... Dann kauf dir die schnellste PCIe SSD die es gibt mit 1GB/s



Häh? Ich hab doch schon eine Spiele-SSD, auf der Witcher 3 installiert ist...


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Häh? Ich hab doch schon eine Spiele-SSD, auf der Witcher 3 installiert ist...



Ja aber die schafft "nur" bis zu 600MB/s bei PCIe kannst du locker bis zu 1GB und noch mehr irgendwann.  Dann ladet es dir das Spiel in 5 Sekunden oder so ähnlich


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Juli 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ja aber die schafft "nur" bis zu 600MB/s bei PCIe kannst du locker bis zu 1GB und noch mehr irgendwann.  Dann ladet es dir das Spiel in 5 Sekunden oder so ähnlich



Top. Jetzt brauche ich nur noch einen Sponsor...


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Top. Jetzt brauche ich nur noch einen Sponsor...


Mich must du nicht fragen, habe leider nicht im Lotto gewonnen , und das war nur eine Theorie mit den 5 Sekunden kann sein das ich falsch liege.
Mich würde schon mal der Unterschied in TW3 zwischen einer SSD und einer HDD interessieren.


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Juli 2015)

Ich bin jetzt ganz kurz vor dem Ende des Spiels, ich will nicht


----------



## Rizzard (22. Juli 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt ganz kurz vor dem Ende des Spiels, ich will nicht



Sofort deinstallieren. Unbedingt deinstallieren, sonst ist es zu spät.


Ich war damals storymäßig etwa bei 2/3, und hab seit ca 4 Wochen nicht mehr weiter gemacht.
Bei dem Wetter geht das bei mir einfach nicht.


----------



## orca113 (22. Juli 2015)

Will unbedingt weiterspielen und ich hänge noch am Anfang


----------



## Invisiblo (22. Juli 2015)

Fandet ihr die Schatzsuchen-Quests für die Witcher-Ausrüstung auch extrem lieblos? 

Einfach Karte finden und dann Questmarker ablaufen? Ich hätte eine tatsächliche Schatzsuche wie zB bei Read Dead Redemption viel besser gefunden. Wo der Spieler tatsächlich ein bisschen Dedektiv spielen muss.


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Juli 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Sofort deinstallieren. Unbedingt deinstallieren, sonst ist es zu spät.



Ich könnte auch einfach neu anfangen ohne das Ende gesehen zu haben!...


----------



## Rizzard (22. Juli 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich könnte auch einfach neu anfangen ohne das Ende gesehen zu haben!...



Das wär auch ne Idee. Einfach gleich von Neuem beginnen. 
Ich weis aktuell auch garnicht ob ich das Ende sehen will.
Manche Enden sollen ja echt "beschissen" sein.

Wie lang hat dein Durchlauf bisher gedauert?


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Juli 2015)

Hmm, laut Spiel sind es (wenn ich mich grade richtig erinnere) 100-120 Stunden. Ich hab auch so ziemlich alle contracts gemacht, ein paar schon lange überlevelte Nebenquests hab ich noch offen, und auf dem Meer von Skellige noch so einige Fragezeichen, die abzuklappern mir zu stupide ist. Ansonsten hab ich also praktisch alles vom Spiel gesehen.


----------



## Rizzard (22. Juli 2015)

Ich finde das Spiel ist teils auch ganz schön überladen.
Millionen von Fragezeichen auf der Map, und Trilliarden Säcke und Kisten, in denen überall Stuff drin ist.
An den meisten Kisten und Säcken lauf ich mittlerweile nur noch vorbei. Das ist mir echt to much.


----------



## Shona (22. Juli 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich finde das Spiel ist teils auch ganz schön überladen.
> Millionen von Fragezeichen auf der Map, und Trilliarden Säcke und Kisten, in denen überall Stuff drin ist.
> An den meisten Kisten und Säcken lauf ich mittlerweile nur noch vorbei. Das ist mir echt to much.


War schon bei TW & TW2 so  
Ich schau da immer nur rein wenn ich was brauche,  ansonsten ignoriere ich diese


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Juli 2015)

In TW1 gabs nur eine handvoll Ausrüstungsgegenstände (sprich Schwerter und Rüstungen), und davon war praktisch jeder irgendwann sinnvoll. Natürlich konnte man jede Menge Alchemiezutaten und Monsterteile sammeln, aber auch da gabs eine sinnvolle Auswahl (zb jede Alchemiezutat je einmal mit Albedo, Rubedo und Nigredo als sekundärem Bestandteil). 
Dieser Itemspam mit 99% NUTZLOSEM Zeug nervt mich in TW3 schon. Die einzig sinnvolle Ausrüstung sind die Hexersets mit ihrer ermüdenden Diagramm- und Zutatenjagd. Besonders Questbelohnungen die konstant 5-10 Level zu niedrig sind, und random Loot sowieso - was soll das?


----------



## Shona (22. Juli 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Besonders Questbelohnungen die konstant 5-10 Level zu niedrig sind, und random Loot sowieso - was soll das?


Frag nicht,  aber die Items richten sich an deon Level somit kann, laut Nightslaver,  bei einem eigenen Level von 20 alles zwischen  10 &  20 droppen.  

Realistisch und nach Erfahrung ist das System Bullshit,  den man kann Waffen die 3 Level niedriger sind schon teilweiser nicht gebrauchen 

Will das aber nicht weiter vertiefen ,  weil ein drittes Mal muss ich mir die angeblich logische Erklärung nicht geben [emoji14]


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Frag nicht,  aber die Items richten sich an deon Level somit kann, laut Nightslaver,*  bei einem eigenen Level von 20 alles zwischen  10 &  20 droppen*.



Und das wäre schon völliger Fail. 15-25 oder besser noch 20-26 wären sinnvoll - dann könnte man seine Funde auch gleich verwenden und mit recht hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit sogar gebrauchen.


----------



## Shona (22. Juli 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Und das wäre schon völliger Fail. 15-25 oder besser noch 20-26 wären sinnvoll - dann könnte man seine Funde auch gleich verwenden und mit recht hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit sogar gebrauchen.


Wenn dann 18-25,  den 5 Level weniger auf der Waffe merkt man schon,  vor allem daman durch die Story schnell levelt. 

Da müsste man dann so spielen wie ich gerade den 3. Durchgang umd zwar alles abklappern.  Bin seit 40-50h nun in Novigrad & Velen unterwegs und war weden bei Triss noch in Skeliege. 

Im Steam Forum gibt es viele die an dem Punkt schon 160h gespielt haben,  also ohne Triss und ohne Skeliege.


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Juli 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich finde das Spiel ist teils auch ganz schön überladen.
> Millionen von Fragezeichen auf der Map, und Trilliarden Säcke und Kisten, in denen überall Stuff drin ist.
> An den meisten Kisten und Säcken lauf ich mittlerweile nur noch vorbei. Das ist mir echt to much.



Mein Tipp: Fragezeichen auf der Karte ausschalten. Dann ist das gleich viel besser.


----------



## Ruptet (22. Juli 2015)

Also nach 50std ist bei mir komplett die Luft raus und ich bin mit der Story noch nicht durch.
Ich mach höchstens mal nen Hexerauftrag und beende wieder.

Keine Ahnung, wieso man ein Spiel 3x hintereinander spielt...zuviel wertvolle Zeit, aber das ist Ansichtssache, was man mit seiner Zeit macht.


----------



## Stema90 (23. Juli 2015)

Die Quest "Familienangelegenheiten" in Velen ist bei mir verbuggt. Ich kann nicht mit dem Bild an der Wand integarieren. Was kann ich nun machen? Quest zurücksetzen? Wie?


----------



## Shona (25. Juli 2015)

So der dritte Run läuft ganz gut und ich konnte endlich wieder mal länger zocken. Nach nun ~45h hab ich White Orchard fertig, Velen und Novigrad habe ich fast fertig (siehe Bild), dann kann ich mich wieder um die Hauptstory kümmern bzw. um Skeliege xD




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Leider sind einige der Punkte erst im späteren Verlauf zu machen oder mein derzeitiges Level ist zu niedrig oder ich bin vorbei geritten. Bei einigen Hidden Treasures musste ich auch flink sein, da der Gegner dort 10+ Level hatte aber es war möglich, wobei ich bei einem echt lange warten musste bis er mal so weg war das ich looten konnte^^

Was mich am meisten wundert ist das ich so gut voran gekommen bin, den heute morgen sah die Map noch nicht so aus und das obwohl ich nur 3x Fast Travel genutzt habe. Ansich auch nur weil mein Inventar voll war und absolut kein Händler in der nähe. Meistens hab ich aber das ganze Zeug wieder fallen lassen, den sonst hätte ich alle 5 Minuten einenHändler gebraucht.

Mein Level ist derzeit 17 oder 18, die Hauptquest die als nächste komme ist entweder zu Triss gehen oder nach Skeliege fahren. Mal schauen was ich mache, glaube aber eher ich fahr nach Skeliege und klapper da alles ab 

Sidequest, Treasure Hunts & Witcher Contracs sind so weit wie möglich erledigt, bei vielen brauche ich aber ein weitaus höheres Level da Totenkopf Gegner mir dann doch zu schwer sind und die machen dolle Aua 
Bin nur an einem knapp vorbei geritten und der Depp hat es geschafft mich knapp zu erwischen und hat mich mit einem kleinen Schlag fast tot gehauen.....


----------



## Gamer090 (25. Juli 2015)

Der dritte Run?? Shona du hast das Spiel nächste Woche wieder abgeschlossen wenn du jetzt schon beim 3 Run bist  Hast du auch immer zu 100% das Spiel geschafft? Also jedes ? erledigt und jeden Schatz geholt, Max-Level erreicht, alle Gwent Karten ???


----------



## BabaYaga (26. Juli 2015)

Sie spielt ja eben deswegen den dritten Run, um jetzt alles zu machen, weil sie das vorher nicht getan hat 
Ich hab nach Patch 1.07 nochmal vorne begonnen, mir wurde da einfach zu viel umgekrempelt und die Pause war zu lange.
Hab allerdings gleich auf Todesmarsch begonnen, mein lieber Schwan also die ersten Fights mit niedrigem Level, das hat sich teilweise angefühlt wie Dark Souls hahaha.
Jetzt mit Level 6 wird es langsam aber man muss schon echt aufpassen. Selbst der kleinste Mob lässt einen die Radieschen von unten ansehen mit 2-3 Hits, trotz guter Rüstung.
Da merkt man jetzt eigentlich auch wie unrund die Steuerung teilweise immer noch ist oder welche Bugs bei den Kämpfen noch auftreten können. War mir vorher gar nicht so aufgefallen, zumal ich mich da nicht so darauf konzentrieren musste.

Schön ist auch wenn da eine Nebenquest mit Level 10 auftaucht, ich Level 6 habe und mir denke, gut noch zu hoch mache ich später.
Dann reitet man 100 Meter weiter und es kommt "Quest fehlgeschlagen". Da macht dann der empfohlene Level wirklich Sinn, wenn man ja sowieso gezwungen wird die Quest direkt zu machen, egal welchen Level man gerade hat lol.

Aber gut, irgendwelche Queststopper Bugs hatte ich bisweilen keine.
Die neuen Finisher gefallen mir auch. Beine abhacken oder direkt in der Mitte durch und so, sehr edel


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> So der dritte Run läuft ganz gut und ich konnte endlich wieder mal länger zocken. Nach nun ~45h hab ich White Orchard fertig



Was kann man denn bitte schön 45h lang in White Orchard machen ???



> Dann reitet man 100 Meter weiter und es kommt "Quest fehlgeschlagen".


Hm? Welche Quest meinst du genau? Ich kann mich an keine einzige derartige Quest in TW3 erinnern, die "einfach so" fehlgeschlagen würde, nur weil man sie nicht sofort erledigt hätte...


----------



## ParaD0x1 (26. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Was kann man denn bitte schön 45h lang in White Orchard machen ???



Denke ich mir auch ... 
Also von den 45h muss TW3 min. 30h dann im idle gelaufen sein


----------



## Gamer090 (26. Juli 2015)

-Jeden NPC ansprechen
-Jede Quest erledigen
-Alle ? erledigen
-Alle Monsternester zerstören
-Alle Kräuter farmen (Bin süchtig nach Kräuter farmen  )
-Screenshots schiessen
-Proviant einkaufen
-Alle Häuser plündern
-Pferd streicheln nicht vergessen 

Das alles braucht doch Zeit


----------



## Shona (26. Juli 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Der dritte Run?? Shona du hast das Spiel nächste Woche wieder abgeschlossen wenn du jetzt schon beim 3 Run bist  Hast du auch immer zu 100% das Spiel geschafft? Also jedes ? erledigt und jeden Schatz geholt, Max-Level erreicht, alle Gwent Karten ???


Wie Fletscher schriebt das ist der Grund für den 3. Run und der läuft nun seit ~3 Wochen, weil ich nur spielen kann wenn die Temps unte 35 Grad Raumtemperatur sind und da ich unter dem Dach wohne ist das schwer^^




Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Schön ist auch wenn da eine Nebenquest mit Level 10 auftaucht, ich Level 6 habe und mir denke, gut noch zu hoch mache ich später.
> Dann reitet man 100 Meter weiter und es kommt "Quest fehlgeschlagen". Da macht dann der empfohlene Level wirklich Sinn, wenn man ja sowieso gezwungen wird die Quest direkt zu machen, egal welchen Level man gerade hat lol.


War das in Novigrad? 2 Kerle die die angesprochen haben?
Weil so einer Quest bin ich auch mal über den weg gelaufen im ersten Run.  Hab dann rausgefunden das man denen gleich helfen muss sonst bricht die Quest einfach ab. Trotz neuladen konnte ich die Quest aber nicht mehr finden, die waren nicht da wo sie zuvor standen.



Gamer090 schrieb:


> -Jeden NPC ansprechen
> -Jede Quest erledigen
> -Alle ? erledigen
> -Alle Monsternester zerstören



Das trifft zu, das andere eher nicht, wobei Screenshots würden noch passen aber der Consolen Mod reagiert nicht auf Tasten weshalb ich die Konsole nicht aufbekomme um das Spiel zu pausieren bzw. den HUD komplett auszublenden.

Wenn man aber den ganzen Satz gelsen hätte, hätte man festgestellt das ich geschrieben habe "Nach nun ~45h *hab ich White Orchard fertig, Velen und Novigrad habe ich fast fertig*" was heisst das ich in 45h White Orchard + Velen und Novigrad fast fertig habe.

Wie wäre es sonst möglich das die Hauptqust bei "Finde Triss" und "Finde ein Schiff nach Skellige" steht O.O


----------



## orca113 (26. Juli 2015)

Hallo, wie schonmal erwähnt bin ich aus Zeitgründen noch am Anfang. Habe jetzt Level 2 erreicht. Gestern Tränke gebraut. Muss ich die Tränke einmal herstellen und hab die dann oder neigen die sich irgendwann dem Ende zu und muss neu brauen?


----------



## ParaD0x1 (26. Juli 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hallo, wie schonmal erwähnt bin ich aus Zeitgründen noch am Anfang. Habe jetzt Level 2 erreicht. Gestern Tränke gebraut. Muss ich die Tränke einmal herstellen und hab die dann oder neigen die sich irgendwann dem Ende zu und muss neu brauen?



Du stellst sie einmal her und sobald du dann meditierst und ein stark Alkoholisches Getränk (Zwergenschnaps etc.) bei dir hast, werden sie automatisch aufgefüllt


----------



## Shona (26. Juli 2015)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Du stellst sie einmal her und sobald du dann meditierst und ein stark Alkoholisches Getränk (Zwergenschnaps etc.) bei dir hast, werden sie automatisch aufgefüllt


Es reicht aber nicht wenn man nur den schnaps hat, man muss auch die restlichen zutaten haben. Ich bin schon öfters leer gelaufen, weshalb ich ab und an einfach mal quer durch einen wald laufe und jede blume mitnehme die ich sehe oder ich kaufe alles was ich kriegen kann bei einem Herbalist


----------



## ParaD0x1 (26. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Es reicht aber nicht wenn man nur den schnaps hat, man muss auch die restlichen zutaten haben. Ich bin schon öfters leer gelaufen, weshalb ich ab und an einfach mal quer durch einen wald laufe und jede blume mitnehme die ich sehe oder ich kaufe alles was ich kriegen kann bei einem Herbalist



Interessant wusste ich garnicht oO


----------



## BabaYaga (26. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Hm? Welche Quest meinst du genau? Ich kann mich an keine einzige derartige Quest in TW3 erinnern, die "einfach so" fehlgeschlagen würde, nur weil man sie nicht sofort erledigt hätte...



Mir kamen schon in den ersten Stunden viele Sachen unter, die ich vom ersten Anlauf gar nicht kannte, obwohl ich der Meinung war das Gebiet gut abgegrast zu haben *g*.
Die genannte Quest tauchte in Velen in der Nähe des Strandes auf, den man erst mal von Piraten säubern musste. In der Nähe der Markierung "Wrackküste".
Da stand eine Frau auf einem der Felder und weinte.
Die Quest heißt "Grausame Fallen der Liebe" (Empfohlene Stufe 10), sie erzählt einem von ihrem Mann der in die Wälder gegangen aber nicht mehr zurückgekehrt war.
Da die Quest zu hoch war, bin ich einfach weiter geritten und wie schon gesagt, nach ein paar Metern war sie automatisch "Fehlgeschlagen".
Speichern sei Dank hab ich mir das dann aber angesehen.



Spoiler



Man findet den zerfetzten Mann dann im Wald, jede Menge Fallen und ein Rudel Wildhunde die alle Level 10 haben.
Wieso die Quest fehlschlägt, wenn man sie nicht sofort macht, ergibt ohnehin keinen Sinn, der Mann ist bei Ankunft bereits tot auch wenn man direkt nach Queststart in das Gebiet läuft.






Shona schrieb:


> War das in Novigrad? 2 Kerle die die angesprochen haben?
> Weil so einer Quest bin ich auch mal über den weg gelaufen im ersten Run. Hab dann rausgefunden das man denen gleich helfen muss sonst bricht die Quest einfach ab. Trotz neuladen konnte ich die Quest aber nicht mehr finden, die waren nicht da wo sie zuvor standen.



Haha nein dieses Mal nicht aber ich kenne sie vom ersten Anlauf, da ist mir das auch schon passiert XD




Shona schrieb:


> Es reicht aber nicht wenn man nur den schnaps hat, man muss auch die restlichen zutaten haben. Ich bin schon öfters leer gelaufen, weshalb ich ab und an einfach mal quer durch einen wald laufe und jede blume mitnehme die ich sehe oder ich kaufe alles was ich kriegen kann bei einem Herbalist



Hm das ist mir neu. Man braucht doch immer nur entweder Alkohest und wenn das aufgebraucht ist, greift man direkt auf den Zwergenschnaps zu.
Steht ja auch so im Text, wenn man meditiert. "Ein Zwergenschnaps wurde verbraucht um die Getränke wieder aufzufüllen bla bla...."
Bzw. auch im Tutorial steht nur was vom alkoholischen Getränk, nicht von Kräutern.
Kräuter brauchst du ja nur wenn du z.b den Alkohest selbst herstellen möchtest, weil du ihn nicht vorrätig hast.

Greets
Fletcher


----------



## Invisiblo (26. Juli 2015)

Also ich habe wirklich alles im White Orchard gemacht und 10 Stunden gebraucht.


----------



## Shona (26. Juli 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Mir kamen schon in den ersten Stunden viele Sachen unter, die ich vom ersten Anlauf gar nicht kannte, obwohl ich der Meinung war das Gebiet gut abgegrast zu haben *g*.
> Die genannte Quest tauchte in Velen in der Nähe des Strandes auf, den man erst mal von Piraten säubern musste. In der Nähe der Markierung "Wrackküste".
> Da stand eine Frau auf einem der Felder und weinte.
> Die Quest heißt "Grausame Fallen der Liebe" (Empfohlene Stufe 10), sie erzählt einem von ihrem Mann der in die Wälder gegangen aber nicht mehr zurückgekehrt war.
> ...


Ach diese, der bin ich bei meiner Tour auch über den Weg gelaufen. Hab sie aber gleich gemacht da ich durch meine Tour kaum ein Problem mit dem Level habe
Die "!" tauchen anscheinend erst auf wenn man ein bestimmtes Level hat. Wenn 10 Empfohlen ist und du Level 6 warst dann bis du im Bereich des machbaren den bis -5 Level ist sie Grün, ab -6 Level ist sie Rot.
Ich hab auch keine "!" gefunden die Rot war bei mir, weshalb ich zu diesem Entschlss gekommen bin das diese eben erst dann auftauchen.




Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Hm das ist mir neu. Man braucht doch immer nur entweder Alkohest und wenn das aufgebraucht ist, greift man direkt auf den Zwergenschnaps zu.
> Steht ja auch so im Text, wenn man meditiert. "Ein Zwergenschnaps wurde verbraucht um die Getränke wieder aufzufüllen bla bla...."
> Bzw. auch im Tutorial steht nur was vom alkoholischen Getränk, nicht von Kräutern.
> Kräuter brauchst du ja nur wenn du z.b den Alkohest selbst herstellen möchtest, weil du ihn nicht vorrätig hast.


Grade nochmal getestet, dann war das wohl der erste Bug den ich damals hatte oder wurde das geändert?
Weil im ersten Durchgang hatte ich oft das Problem das ich massenhaft den Zwergenschnaps hatte aber nichts erstellt wurde beim craften. Also ich dann die Blümchen gekauft hatte die ich brauchte, hat es wieder geklappt.

Wenn ich jetzt auch in mein Inventar schaue, da hab ich alleine vom Zwergenschnaps 59 flaschen und ich weiss das dies nie ein problem war da der in fast jeden fass zu finden ist das rum steht.



Invisiblo schrieb:


> Also ich habe wirklich alles im White Orchard gemacht und 10 Stunden gebraucht.


So lange hab ich ebefalls gebraucht +- 1-2h, hab da nicht wirklich acht drauf gehabt.


----------



## BabaYaga (26. Juli 2015)

Ja sie war dann eh relativ problemlos zu bewältigen. Macht aber Sinn was du sagst, das solche Quests nur dann auftauchen, wenn man dementsprechend in Level-Nähe ist (-5).
Werde bei diesem Run auch alles so gut es geht abgrasen, man entdeckt dann einfach wesentlich mehr solcher Dinge, die einem vorher verborgen geblieben sind, offenbar allein schon weil der Level zu niedrig war *g*.
Denke aber trotzdem nicht, dass es so gewollt ist, dass die Quest failed wenn man sie nicht gleich macht.

Das Problem mit dem Tränke auffüllen ist mir generell nicht bekannt.
Hab auch immer so 50-100 Zwergenschnaps im Gepäck und bis dato hast das immer reibungslos funktioniert.
Vielleicht tritt das aber wieder auch nur in einer bestimmten Konstellation auf... wär ja nix Neues ^^


----------



## Shona (26. Juli 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Werde bei diesem Run auch alles so gut es geht abgrasen, man entdeckt dann einfach wesentlich mehr solcher Dinge, die einem vorher verborgen geblieben sind, offenbar allein schon weil der Level zu niedrig war *g*.


Dann sag ich dir schonmal speichere vor jeder Höhle in die du reingehst ab und wenn du Witcher Aufträge hast rede gleich mit dem Auftrageber egal welches Level die haben. Ich bin 3-4x in so einen Auftrag reingerannt unddann war der Punkt mit dem reden als fehlgeschlagen markiert. Bei einer ist es sogar immer noch so weil ich es nicht bemerkt habe, ob  es Auswirkungen hat weiss ich noch nicht aber wenn man es verhindern kann dann sollte man das machen^^


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Wenn man aber den ganzen Satz gelsen hätte, hätte man festgestellt das ich geschrieben habe "Nach nun ~45h *hab ich White Orchard fertig, Velen und Novigrad habe ich fast fertig*" was heisst das ich in 45h White Orchard + Velen und Novigrad fast fertig habe.



Lol, du hast recht, mein Fehler...


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Juli 2015)

Ich bin seit Mittwoch durch mit dem Spiel und habe noch nicht von vorne angefangen. Und das bei einem Witcher-Spiel, wo ich die Vorgänger zusammen 10+ mal gespielt habe... 
Aber um ehrlich zu sein ist der Wiederspielwert von TW3 einfach nahe null. Das war in Teil 1 und 2 noch völlig anders.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Juli 2015)

Also ich habe jetzt nochmal angefangen. Für mich hat das Spiel schon einen hohen Wiederspielwert.


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Juli 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Also ich habe jetzt nochmal angefangen. Für mich hat das Spiel schon einen hohen Wiederspielwert.


Ich hab mit Buchhintergrund nur schon alleine keine Motivation, das Spiel an Triss' Seite nochmal zu spielen, würde sich einfach falsch anfühlen.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Juli 2015)

Gut, Buchhintergrund habe ich nicht. Ich möchte halt einfach das Spiel nochmal spielen und komplett andere Entscheidungen treffen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Juli 2015)

Ich habe leider schon die für mich "richtigen" Entscheidungen getroffen... ich hätte höchstens beim ersten Durchgang immer bewusst gegen mein Bauchgefühl entscheiden können, ums jetzt nochmal in richtig zu erleben


----------



## JimSim3 (26. Juli 2015)

Naja, irgendwann werde ich auch nochmal nen Run starten... Aber ich kann das schon nachvollziehen... Dadurch, das die ganzen Entscheidungen die man im Spiel trifft eigentlich völlig belanglos sind und nur am Ende in 1-2 Quests entschieden wird, wie das Spiel endet, ist auch für mich die Motivation relativ gering nochmal von vorne Anzufangen. Ich hab nen brauchbares Ende bekommen... Wenn ich jetzt nochmal spielen würde, würde ich zwar später irgendwann ein paar Sachen anders machen... Die Konsequenzen würden sich aber nicht wahnsinnig von dem Unterscheiden, was ich bereits gemacht habe...

Wenn ich es nochmal durchspiele, dann eher um alles, und zwar wirklich alles, abzugrasen. Aber die Story würde mich jetzt kein zweites Mal fesseln. Da fehlen mir dann doch die Konsequenzen für ein krass unterschiedliches Ende bzw. Spielerlebnis.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juli 2015)

JimSim3 schrieb:


> Naja, irgendwann werde ich auch nochmal nen Run starten... Aber ich kann das schon nachvollziehen... Dadurch, das die ganzen Entscheidungen die man im Spiel trifft eigentlich völlig belanglos sind und nur am Ende in 1-2 Quests entschieden wird, wie das Spiel endet, ist auch für mich die Motivation relativ gering nochmal von vorne Anzufangen. Ich hab nen brauchbares Ende bekommen... Wenn ich jetzt nochmal spielen würde, würde ich zwar später irgendwann ein paar Sachen anders machen... Die Konsequenzen würden sich aber nicht wahnsinnig von dem Unterscheiden, was ich bereits gemacht habe...
> 
> Wenn ich es nochmal durchspiele, dann eher um alles, und zwar wirklich alles, abzugrasen. Aber die Story würde mich jetzt kein zweites Mal fesseln. Da fehlen mir dann doch die Konsequenzen für ein krass unterschiedliches Ende bzw. Spielerlebnis.



Absolut nicht, die Entscheidungen die die Geschehnisse nach Ende des Spiels beeinflussen ziehen sich durchs ganze Spiel und sind bei leibe nicht nur mit den letzten 1-2 Quests festgelegt. 
Das fängt schon beim Baron an, setzt sich über Novigrad und die Geschichte mit den Magiern dort fort, geht über Skelliges Herrschergeschichte und Radovids Schicksal, sowie welche Romanze du eingehst, bis hin zu dem Punkt wo man entscheidet Ciri bei dem einen oder anderen Ausflug zu begleiten.
All das hat Einfluss darauf wie dein Ende im einzelnen aussieht und sind sicher nicht nur besagte "1-2 Quests" am Ende.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Juli 2015)

Nicht zu vergessen manch "kleinere" Entscheidungen, die über Leben oder Tod Einzelner entscheiden.


----------



## JimSim3 (26. Juli 2015)

Gut, der Baron war ne sehr schöne Geschichte. Hier habe ich mich allerdings schon "richtig" Entschieden und selbst wenn ich in Zukunft mich hier anders entscheiden sollte hat das keine Auswirkung auf das Spielgeschehen.
Skellige genauso. Ich hab hier bereits eine Entscheidung getroffen die mir passt... Ich könnte noch ne andere Entscheidung treffen die auch okay ist... Würde aber am Spiel reichlich wenig ändern.
Flucht der Magier... Am Spiel ändert das genau eine Sache 



Spoiler



(Ob dir Zoltan helfen kann oder nicht)


 Ansonsten ändert das ein wenig das Setting, aber nichts, was Geralt irgendwie betrifft und für das Ende ist es vollkommen unerheblich. (Oder ich hab was verpasst)

Das mit der Romanze, okay... Den Punkt lasse ich euch.

Ansonsten kann ich aber ein Savegame 4 std. vor dem Ende laden und jegliches Ende durchspielen. Das finde ich ein wenig enttäuschend angesichts der 100+ Std. die man vorher in die Welt investiert hat. Klar, ich kann zwischendrin entscheiden ob da einer lebt oder stirbt, das sind aber praktisch immer abgeschlossene Quests ohne Einfluss auf weitere Handlungen. Zumindest keine mir bekannten. Denn für mich bedeutet das eigentlich: Okay, ich spiel das Spiel jetzt nochmal, diesmal mit Fokus auf Romanze XY. Und da die Romanze mit Triss jetzt im Spiel auch nicht viel hergeben soll... Warum sollte ich das Spiel jetzt nochmal spielen? Die einzige Motivation wäre für mich jetzt wirklich alles abzugrasen, einmal zu Triss "Ich Liebe dich" zu sagen und in den letzten 4 Std. an zwei Stellen ne andere Entscheidung zu treffen. Dafür jetzt nochmal 150 Std. oder so investieren? Wenn beide Add-Ons draußen sind... Aber vorher lohnt sich das für mich nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juli 2015)

JimSim3 schrieb:


> Ansonsten kann ich aber ein Savegame 4 std. vor dem Ende laden und jegliches Ende durchspielen.



So? Du hast also all diese Enden gesehen, woran ich Zweifel habe, mit deinem einen Save:



Spoiler



Radovid lebt und besiegt Nilfgaard.
Radovid ist tot und Dijkstra regiert Redanien.
Radovid und Dijkstra sind tot, Nilfgaard gewinnt, Temerien wird unabhängiger Vasallenstaat.
Ciri besiegt den Frost und wird Hexerin.
Ciri stirbt, Geralt begeht aus Trauer Selbstmord indem er in den Sumpf geht und gegen eine auch für ihn nicht zu besiegende Menge Monster kämpft.
Ciri lebt und wird neue Kaiserin von Nilfgaard.
Cerys wird Königin von Skeelige.
Hjalmar wird König von Skeelige.
Du hilfst keinem der beiden König über Skeelige zu werden.
Du hast dem Geist im Baum getötet, Baron geht mit seiner Frau in die blauen Berge.
Du hast den Geist im Baum befreit, Baron begeht Selbstmord.
Du hast Sara den Göttling aus dem Haus in Novigrad vertrieben so das sie Hansi kennenlernt.
Du hast Sara den Göttling nicht vertrieben und sie im Haus in Novigrad wohnen lassen.
Du hast die Magier in Novigrad gerettet indem du ihnen bei der Flucht aus Novigrad geholfen hast.
Du hast die Magier in Novigrad sterben lassen indem du ihnen nicht bei der Flucht geholfen hast.
Du hast Keira Metz geholfen und sie nicht zu Radovid gehen lassen, sondern nach Kaer Mohan geschickt.
Du hast Keira Metz geholfen sie aber zu Radovid gehen lassen wo sie stirbt.
Du hast Hurrensohn Junior getötet.
Du hast Hurrensohn Junior nicht getötet.
Du hast dich bei der Romanze für Triss entschieden.
Du hast dich bei der Romanze für Yennefer entschieden.
Du hast dich bei der Romanze für beide Frauen entschieden und wurdest warst am Ende alleine.



All diese Entscheidungen haben Einfluss auf das Ende und werden auch am Ende in den Abschlussszenen erwähnt, je nachdem wie du dich da entschieden hast:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-MJXAyNNXaM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Es gibt also mehr als genug Entscheidungen über das ganze Spiel verteilt sind die Einfluss auf das Ende nehmen und die man nicht mit einem Savegame 4h vor Ende nachholen kann. 
Es stimmt also auch absolut nicht das man keine Entscheidungen, während des spielens treffen würde die das Ende beeinflussen und das entsprechende Ende nur von 1-2 Quests in den letzten 4h abhängen würde.


----------



## BabaYaga (26. Juli 2015)

Die Enden sind mir im Grunde ziemlich egal. Wer so ein Spiel spielt um ein gewisses Ende herbeizusehen wird sowieso meistens enttäuscht. Siehe Mass Effekt.
Man muss sowas nach dem Motto "der Weg ist das Ziel" spielen. Das Ende ist dann nur die Spitze des Eisbergs


----------



## JimSim3 (26. Juli 2015)

Kommt nen bisschen drauf an wie du "Ende" definierst. Bei mir wurden die Szenen alle bereits unmittelbar nach dem ich das jeweilige Quest beendet habe gezeigt. Für mich gehören die nicht richtig zum Ende.

Abgesehen davon: Für mich war meine Entscheidung da relativ klar und ich würde sie im zweiten Durchgang nicht anders machen 



Spoiler



Evtl. würde ich vielleicht den Godling rausschmeißen und Hjalmar zum König machen. Aber ich werde definitiv wieder Keira Metz nach Kaer Morhen schicken, den Baumgeist töten, die Magier retten und Junior nicht töten. Die anderen Optionen ergeben für mich keinen Sinn, bzw. ich werde keinen "Arschloch" Run machen.
Das einzige was ich noch ändern würde ist 1) Dijkstra nicht "Schubsen" (Was sich dann als Bein erneut Brechen entpuppt) und die Geheimnisse des Emperors ausquatschen (Den ich ja Supporte... im Gegensatz zu Radovid. Weswegen es ja eigentlich dumm ist seine Geheimnisse weiter zu geben) um dann die Möglichkeit zu kriegen Radovid zu töten. 2) Mit Ciri zum Emporer zu gehen (Obwohl man eigentlich dringend zum Sabbat muss um die Chance nicht zu verpassen...) und das Geld ausschlagen damit sie Kaiserin wird. Das spielt alles in den letzten 4 Stunden. 

Und klar, die Romanze mit Triss. Die Romanze ist meiner Meinung nach aber zu schwach als das ich jetzt deswegen nochmal 150 Stunden ins Spiel stecke.



Und ja: Natürlich würde ich das Spiel wenn dann spielen um "den Weg" nochmal zu gehen, bzw. einfach jeden Fleck der Karte zu erkunden. So geil finde ich die Spielmechanik allerdings nicht, als das ich jetzt nach über 120 Stunden Spielzeit gleich nochmal soviel Zeit da rein investieren wollen würde...

Was Mass Effect betrifft: Da fand ich das original ende sogar wesentlich "besser" als das verbesserte. Bzw. Ich hab das "verbesserte" Ende gespielt und mir nachdem das Original Ende durch war gedacht "Super Ende!... Moment warum geht's jetzt noch weiter und warum zeigen die denn jetzt noch den ganzen Quatsch mit den anderen Charakteren, das interessiert mich nen scheiß." Klar, auch bei Mass Effect "entscheidet" sich das Ende erst in der letzten Szene. Allerdings arbeitet man das gesamte Spiel hin auf dieses Ende zu bzw. man entscheidet sich praktisch von Anfang an für einen Weg den man gehen möchte. Im Witcher 3 habe ich nicht das Gefühl, dass alles so zusammengehört und wenn ich a mache passiert b, c und d. Statt dessen passiert das meiste in einem kleinem abgeschlossenen Quest ohne Einwirkung auf spätere Ereignisse. (Ja, Ausnahmen gibt es, allerdings sehr wenige). Jetzt nochmal die ganzen Quests zu machen, wo ich praktisch immer die selbe Entscheidung wieder treffen würde, gibt mir einfach nicht sonderlich viel. Wenn eine vermeintlich gute Entscheidung einen später in den Arsch beißen würde (und damit meine ich nicht innerhalb der gleichen Quest!) dann wäre das vielleicht anders...

Ist nur meine persönliche Meinung und ich möchte natürlich niemanden den zigsten Run madig machen.


----------



## BabaYaga (26. Juli 2015)

Sagt mal ich war bisher der Meinung ich würde die beste Kohle abstauben wenn ich Waffen an den Waffenschmied und Rüstungen an den Rüstungsschmied verkaufe.
Nun hab ich mir das mal im Detail angesehen, das ist ja genau umgekehrt.
Stehe gerade bei einem Waffenschmied (Geselle) und kann dem eine Rüstung für 290 verkaufen.
Gehe ich nach Krähenfells zum Rüstungsschmied (Geselle) bekomme ich dort nur 170... oO Das ist schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied bzw. je hochwertiger desto höher natürlich die Unterschiede.  
Da muss ich wohl zukünftig umdenken.


----------



## JimSim3 (26. Juli 2015)

Die Preise werden eher vom Ort bestimmt, als von der Person. Ich glaub es gibt in Novigrad auch nen Verkäufer der grundsätzlich für alles den höchsten Preis zahlt und Flaschen verkauft (die egal wo 1 Gold kosten im Kauf und Verkauf). Da kamen schon einige Spieler auf die Idee einfach wie bekloppt die Flaschen dort zu kaufen bis der Händler genug Geld hat um das wertvolle Zeug zu kaufen, und dann die Flaschen an irgendwelche anderen Händler zu verticken... Wenn man sich den Aufwand machen will... Ich verkauf einfach immer beim nächst besten Händler, alles andere ist mir doof.


----------



## BabaYaga (26. Juli 2015)

Hmmm stimmt. Hab gerade festgestellt, der Waffenschmied in Oxenfurt bezahlt generell besser als der in Krähenfells, unabhängig von der Ware. Alles klar.
Ist mir jetzt auch zu  blöd da immer zu vergleichen zumal dann ja manche wieder fast kein Geld haben, da bringt es mir nix wenn die bessere Preise anbieten, wenn sie sofort pleite sind xD


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Juli 2015)

Ach was solls, hab jetzt natürlich doch von vorne angefangen


----------



## BabaYaga (26. Juli 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ach was solls, hab jetzt natürlich doch von vorne angefangen


----------



## Shona (26. Juli 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Die Enden sind mir im Grunde ziemlich egal. Wer so ein Spiel spielt um ein gewisses Ende herbeizusehen wird sowieso meistens enttäuscht.


Das wobei ich genau weiss wie ich welches Ende herbeiführe und somit auch mein Ende bekomme das ich will^^



JimSim3 schrieb:


> Kommt nen bisschen drauf an wie du "Ende" definierst. Bei mir wurden die Szenen alle bereits unmittelbar nach dem ich das jeweilige Quest beendet habe gezeigt. Für mich gehören die nicht richtig zum Ende.


Das was du meinst sind die Zwischenenden, die hat Nightslaver leider in die Liste des kompletten Endes getan was natürlich falsch ist. Diese haben auch keinen Einfluss auf das Hauptende. Moment ich mach das mal so wie es gehört 

*Hauptenden Entscheidungen
*


Spoiler




Radovid lebt und besiegt Nilfgaard. 
Radovid ist tot und Dijkstra regiert Redanien. 
Radovid und Dijkstra sind tot, Nilfgaard gewinnt, Temerien wird unabhängiger Vasallenstaat. 


Ciri besiegt den Frost und wird Hexerin. 
Ciri stirbt, Geralt begeht aus Trauer Selbstmord indem er in den Sumpf  geht und gegen eine auch für ihn nicht zu besiegende Menge Monster  kämpft. 
Ciri lebt und wird neue Kaiserin von Nilfgaard. 


Cerys wird Königin von Skeelige. 
Hjalmar wird König von Skeelige. 
Du hilfst keinem der beiden König über Skeelige zu werden. 


Du hast dich bei der Romanze für Triss entschieden. 
Du hast dich bei der Romanze für Yennefer entschieden. 
Du hast dich bei der Romanze für beide Frauen entschieden und wurdest warst am Ende alleine. 




*Zwischenenden Entscheidungen*



Spoiler




Du hast dem Geist im Baum getötet, Baron geht mit seiner Frau in die blauen Berge. 
Du hast den Geist im Baum befreit, Baron begeht Selbstmord. 


Du hast Sara den Göttling aus dem Haus in Novigrad vertrieben so das sie Hansi kennenlernt. 
Du hast Sara den Göttling nicht vertrieben und sie im Haus in Novigrad wohnen lassen. 


Du hast die Magier in Novigrad gerettet indem du ihnen bei der Flucht aus Novigrad geholfen hast. 
Du hast die Magier in Novigrad sterben lassen indem du ihnen nicht bei der Flucht geholfen hast. 


Du hast Keira Metz geholfen und sie nicht zu Radovid gehen lassen, sondern nach Kaer Mohan geschickt. 
Du hast Keira Metz geholfen sie aber zu Radovid gehen lassen wo sie stirbt. 


Du hast Hurrensohn Junior getötet. 
Du hast Hurrensohn Junior nicht getötet. 






M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ach was solls, hab jetzt natürlich doch von vorne angefangen



Wenn du das Spiel so wie ich nun auf 100% spielst hast du auch einen sehr hohen  Wiederspielwert, den du wirst Dinge entdecken die du vll vorher nicht entdeckt hast,


@Dritter Run
Skellige ist schon übel, vor allem wenn man mit dem Boot fährt xD

Hab mich aber erstmal entschieden Skellige freizuschalten und jetzt noch "kurz" die Mission mit Lambert abgeschlossen. Der Weg von Kaer Trolde nach Trottheim hat über ne halbe Stunden gedauert. 
Wäre ich glaube ich aber Links rum anstatt rechts rum um Ard Skellig gefahren hätte ich noch länger gebraucht, weil ich mich da schonm mal verfahren habe xD Strecke war im übrigen ~3600 Meter/Schritte oder was auch immer das ist weit.

Das tolle war aber das ich da so 10 Minuten fahre und auf einmal an einem kleinen Zipfel, an der Oberseite von Ard Skellig, ein "!" erscheint. Ich nichts dabei gedacht und weiter gepaddelt auf einmal "Mission failed"....Natürlich ein Savegame geladen das erstmal 20 Minuten her war, da ich gerade erst auf Skellige ankam....Also wieder im Hafen zu einem Boot gerannt und wieder rechts rum los gepaddelt, nach 10 Minuten das "!" gemacht und dann weiter....


Das wird also noch lustig wenn ich da alles abfahren will xD. Ich glaube ich fang dann einfach oben links an und klapper einfach alles einmal gegen den Uhrezeigersinn ab 
So hatt ich das auch bei Novigrad + Velen gemacht


----------



## Madfurion (26. Juli 2015)

Je länger ich das Spiel spiele desto mehr macht mir Skellige das ganze kaputt. Das Festland ist ganz ok aber sobald ich in eines der Boote muss hab ich schon keine Lust mehr. Naja jetzt sinds noch 30 ? auf der Karte. Da ist mein Erkundungstrieb doch stärker als meine Abneigung ggü dem See-Gameplay.


----------



## JimSim3 (26. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Das was du meinst sind die Zwischenenden, die hat Nightslaver leider in die Liste des kompletten Endes getan was natürlich falsch ist. Diese haben auch keinen Einfluss auf das Hauptende. Moment ich mach das mal so wie es gehört



Das ist mir ja bewusst... Nur Nightslaver offensichtlich nicht... Und bis auf Skellige ist das halt alles in den letzten 4 Stunden zu erreichen... Aber ja, so wichtig ist das Ende nicht. Aber es gibt damit halt auch keinen Grund das Spiel jetzt wegen der Story nochmal durchzuspielen.



> Hab mich aber erstmal entschieden Skellige freizuschalten und jetzt noch "kurz" die Mission mit Lambert abgeschlossen. Der Weg von Kaer Trolde nach Trottheim hat über ne halbe Stunden gedauert.



Warst du bereits in beiden Dörfern auf der Insel bevor du die Quest mit Lambert begonnen hast? Falls nein hast du da noch ne Quest verpasst...


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Wenn du das Spiel so wie ich nun auf 100% spielst hast du auch einen sehr hohen  Wiederspielwert, den du wirst Dinge entdecken die du vll vorher nicht entdeckt hast


Ich hab schon beim ersten mal 95+% erledigt - nur die endlosen Schmugglerverstecke in den Meeren Skelliges hab ich mir nicht angetan.
Aaaaber, das Spiel noch einmal mit bereits gemeisterter Beherrschung der Spielmechanik anzugehen und weniger ziellos in der Gegend rumzurennen sollte schon noch mal eine rundere Erfahrung liefern.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Juli 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich hab schon beim ersten mal 95+% erledigt - nur die endlosen Schmugglerverstecke in den Meeren Skelliges hab ich mir nicht angetan.



Das war eines der wenigen Dinge, die mir bei TW3 überhaupt nicht gefallen haben.


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Juli 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Das war eines der wenigen Dinge, die mir bei TW3 überhaupt nicht gefallen haben.


Ja, das ist einfach nur Zeitverschwendung. Kein Mehrwert, da die Beute sowieso nutzlos ist - hätte man sich sparen sollen.


----------



## Cook2211 (26. Juli 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ja, das ist einfach nur Zeitverschwendung. Kein Mehrwert, da die Beute sowieso nutzlos ist - hätte man sich sparen sollen.



Und die Sirenen sind mir dabei auch echt auf den Geist gegangen. Es waren einfach zu viele.


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Juli 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Und die Sirenen sind mir dabei auch echt auf den Geist gegangen. Es waren einfach zu viele.


In der Tat. Ein, zwei andere Gegnertypen wären schon ganz nett, allerdings sollten es generell weniger davon sein. Stattdessen hätte ich lieber ein paar mehr Wale ^^


----------



## Shona (26. Juli 2015)

JimSim3 schrieb:


> Das ist mir ja bewusst... Nur Nightslaver offensichtlich nicht... Und bis auf Skellige ist das halt alles in den letzten 4 Stunden zu erreichen... Aber ja, so wichtig ist das Ende nicht. Aber es gibt damit halt auch keinen Grund das Spiel jetzt wegen der Story nochmal durchzuspielen.
> 
> 
> 
> Warst du bereits in beiden Dörfern auf der Insel bevor du die Quest mit Lambert begonnen hast? Falls nein hast du da noch ne Quest verpasst...


Deshalb hab ich das auch mal so geschrieben das man den Unterschied sieht^^

Nein,  da ich das alles nach und nach mache xD Vorher kommt erstmal Novigrad + Velen und die Hauptstory dort  




M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich hab schon beim ersten mal 95+% erledigt - nur die endlosen Schmugglerverstecke in den Meeren Skelliges hab ich mir nicht angetan.
> Aaaaber, das Spiel noch einmal mit bereits gemeisterter Beherrschung der Spielmechanik anzugehen und weniger ziellos in der Gegend rumzurennen sollte schon noch mal eine rundere Erfahrung liefern.


Das mit 95% haben schon einige behauptet,  aber nicht bewiesen 

Mal davon hab ich schonmal geschrieben was alles zu den 100% gehört, aber nochmal xD

- Hauptmission (keine failed) 
- Nebenmissionen (keine failed und vergessem zu triggern wie z.  B.  "You shall not pass" ) 
- Treasure Hunts
- Witcher Contracts
- Ausrufezeichen (keine failed) 
- Abadoned Sites
- Banditen Lager
- Schmuggle Cache
- Hidden Treasures
- Guarded Treasure
- Monster Nester 
- Monster Den
- Person in Distress
- Place of Power 
- Sign Posts
- Spoils of War
- Höhlen Eingänge / Entrace
- Gwent Players

Immer noch sicher das du 95% hast?  xD


----------



## JimSim3 (26. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Nein,  da ich das alles nach und nach mache xD Vorher kommt erstmal Novigrad + Velen und die Hauptstory dort



Dann wird das mit 100% schwierig bei dir. Da gibt's nämlich eine Mission die nur triggered wenn du die Lambert Quest noch nicht gemacht hast.


----------



## Shona (26. Juli 2015)

JimSim3 schrieb:


> Dann wird das mit 100% schwierig bei dir. Da gibt's nämlich eine Mission die nur triggered wenn du die Lambert Quest noch nicht gemacht hast.


Wo soll die getriggert werden?


----------



## JimSim3 (26. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Wo soll die getriggert werden?



In dem Dorf deren Einwohner man platt macht.. "Flesh for Sale"


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Deshalb hab ich das auch mal so geschrieben das man den Unterschied sieht^^
> 
> Nein,  da ich das alles nach und nach mache xD Vorher kommt erstmal Novigrad + Velen und die Hauptstory dort
> 
> ...


  Jep. Ich habe auf dem Land JEDES Fragezeichen besucht und jedes Notice Board erledigt. Dass ich die Schmugglerlager nicht alle abgeklappert hab, sagte ich ja. Hast du die Nebenquest "Little Red" gefunden, wo wir schon dabei sind?


----------



## Shona (26. Juli 2015)

JimSim3 schrieb:


> In dem Dorf deren Einwohner man platt macht.. "Flesh for Sale"


Zitat: NOTE: It's not possible to do this quest while the quest "Following the Thread" is active

Laut wiki darf die Lambert mission nicht aktiv sein. 

Da ich aber ein save habe kann ich es einfach nochmal machen ^^ den danach hab ich den pc ausgemacht ;0


M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Jep. Ich habe auf dem Land JEDES Fragezeichen besucht. Dass ich die Schmugglerlager nicht alle abgeklappert hab, sagte ich ja. Hast du die Nebenquest "Little Red" gefunden, wo wir schon dabei sind? [emoji14]


Nein hab ich nicht weil ich erst alles in Novigrad + Velen mache und die Lambert quest dazu gehört.  Wenn diese quest nicht dort ist dann hab ich sie auch noch nicht und ich bin noch gut 10-20h dort zu tun  

achja ich meinte nicht nur skellige mit 100% sondern das komplette Spiel,  also alles was du hier Witcher 3 Interactive Maps auf den maps findest


----------



## JimSim3 (26. Juli 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Hast du die Nebenquest "Little Red" gefunden, wo wir schon dabei sind?



Grr... Die hab ich gefunden... Aber wie bei noch 1-2 Quests wars das nach dem Gespräch, Kein Quest kein gar nichts...


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Zitat: NOTE: It's not possible to do this quest while the quest "Following the Thread" is active
> 
> Laut wiki darf die Lambert mission nicht aktiv sein.
> 
> ...


 Ich meine auch das gesamte Spiel. Und ja, ich habe das alles abgeklappert, bis eben auf die Schmugglerverstecke im Meer. Btw, little red ist in Velen.


----------



## BabaYaga (27. Juli 2015)

Muss sagen bin immer mehr froh neu begonnen zu haben.
Hab zwar erst wirklich einige Male ordentlich geflucht wegen dem letzten Schwierigkeitsgrad aber stelle nun fest, dadurch spiele ich mittlerweile komplett anders, skille anders und decke die Örtlichkeiten auch komplett anders auf.
Da war der erste Versuch gerade mal ein müder Warm-Up für das ganze Setting xD

Hahahaha und vorhin hab ich so ablachen müssen. Bin zufällig in die DLC-Quest "Gold der Trottel" reingelaufen... 
Hab dann sogar eine Freundin zuguggen lassen, weil mich das so amüsiert hat. *trabtrabtrabtrab*
Sooooo herrlich solche Quests


----------



## Scholdarr (27. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Mal davon hab ich schonmal geschrieben was alles zu den 100% gehört, aber nochmal xD
> 
> - Hauptmission (keine failed)
> - Nebenmissionen (keine failed und vergessem zu triggern wie z.  B.  "You shall not pass" )
> ...



Das ist nur DEINE Auffassung davon, was wichtig ist. Für mich sind die meisten der Punkte deiner Liste völlig unwichtiger, generischer Unfug ala Ubisoft. Mehr Beschäftigungstherapie als wirklicher Spielinhalt.

Wenn man alle Quests und Aufgaben erledigt hat (also quasi alles mit "Story" dabei), dann hat man imo das Spiel imo zu 100% durch. Den Rest interessiert doch kein Mensch außer ein paar, die damit im Internet angeben wollen bzw. sich anderen gegenüber überlegen fühlen wollen (gerade bei dir hab ich so ein wenig den Eindruck, sorry...). 

Außerdem schlagen einige Missionen automatisch fehl, wenn man gewisse Entscheidungen trifft. Dann ist man imo trotzdem zu 100% durch. Man hat nur einen anderen Weg gewählt.


Naja, euren Enthusiasmus kann ich eh nicht nachvollziehen. Je länger ich drüber nachdenke, desto enttäuschender ist TW3. Mich würden keine 10 Pferde dazu bewegen, das noch mal zu spielen. Da lese ich lieber noch mal die Bücher durch. Die werden auch nach dem xten Mal nicht langweilig.


----------



## Shona (27. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das ist nur DEINE Auffassung davon, was wichtig ist. Für mich sind die meisten der Punkte deiner Liste völlig unwichtiger, generischer Unfug ala Ubisoft. Mehr Beschäftigungstherapie als wirklicher Spielinhalt.
> 
> Wenn man alle Quests und Aufgaben erledigt hat (also quasi alles mit "Story" dabei), dann hat man imo das Spiel imo zu 100% durch. Den Rest interessiert doch kein Mensch außer ein paar, die damit im Internet angeben wollen bzw. sich anderen gegenüber überlegen fühlen wollen (gerade bei dir hab ich so ein wenig den Eindruck, sorry...). [emoji14]
> 
> ...


Nope nicht meine sondern die bin CDPR,  da sie behaupten das man das alles nicht in unter 200h machen kann. 

Haben sie nicht sogar einen Preis ausgesetzt für den ersten der es unter 200h schafft? 

Wenn ihr also so sicher seid das ihr 100% habt schickt euer Savehame zu CDPR mal schauen was diese sagen  

Ich will einfach nur alles machen weil ich das schon in TW &  TW2 gemacht habe  
Ich weiss auch das ich weit mehr als 200h da reinstecken muss,  den Fast Travel will ich eigentlich wirklich nur für Reisen zwischen den Maps machen.

Musste zwar schon Ausnahmen machen,  aber bin den weg zurück geritten somit passt das dann wieder 



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Btw, little red ist in Velen.


Novigrad,  gleich rechts oberhalb von der Stadt das erste Dorf. Eine Anlehnung an Litttle Red Riding Hood. 

Korrekt? ^^

Wie gesagt ich hab so viele Quests auf meinee Tour gemacht das ich absolut nichts mehr mit Questnamen anfangen kann ihne nachzuschlagen um was es da geht xD


Ich weiss aber das ich noch Probleme mit den quest bekomme den die Quest "Of Dairy and Darkness"  Ist übelst verbuggt.  

Jedes mal wenn ich nun bei dem Händler in Novigrad,  bei dem es die Figur zu auftrag gibt,  nur die Option wähle das er mir seine Waren zeigen  soll und wieder raus gehe wird die oben genannte Quest zurückgesetzt. Machen kann man sie aber nicht mehr.... 

Jetzt komme ich nicht an den wein den es dort für eine andere quest gibt.  muss den dann wohl über die konsole spawnen,  was ich nur ungern mache.

Außer es kommtn demnächst ein oatch und ich kann ihn normal kaufen


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Naja, euren Enthusiasmus kann ich eh nicht nachvollziehen. Je länger ich drüber nachdenke, desto enttäuschender ist TW3. Mich würden keine 10 Pferde dazu bewegen, das noch mal zu spielen. Da lese ich lieber noch mal die Bücher durch. Die werden auch nach dem xten Mal nicht langweilig.



Dann denk lieber nicht mehr darüber nach, mach nicht kaputt, was du hattest 
Ich bin einfach noch nicht bereit, mich von dieser Spielwelt zu lösen... und da story- und questlos durch die Gegend rennen dann doch nicht so der Renner ist, gehe ich es eben doch noch mal von vorne an. Dieses mal gleich von Anfang an auf Deathmarch und außerdem mit Ahnung davon, welche Items, Skills und Alchemiegeschichten sich lohnen (ich werde dieses mal wohl auch NUR die Wolf-Ausrüstung sammeln und die anderen liegen lassen; dämliche Sammelei).


----------



## Madfurion (27. Juli 2015)

Ich glaube wenn ich es noch mal durchspielen würde, würde ich es auch nur wegen den Questreihen machen. Das Gameplay ändert sich ja mehr oder weniger nicht und noch mal alles abzugrasen ist es mir nicht wert. 
Hab beim ersten mal schon die Entscheidungen so getroffen wie ich sie immer wieder machen würde deshalb sind mir die unterschiedlichen Enden auch egal (hab ich auf Youtube angeschaut als ich dann durch war)


----------



## BabaYaga (27. Juli 2015)

Sagt mal hattet ihr auch schon mal das Problem, dass W3 euch auffordert beim Start einen Datenträger einzulegen?
Bekomme die Meldung neuerdings beim Starten der Verlinkung vom Desktop.
Kann man zwar umgehen indem man auf abbrechen drückt, komisch ist es aber schon


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. Juli 2015)

Beim allerersten Start kams glaub ich mal ^^


----------



## Shona (27. Juli 2015)

JimSim3 schrieb:


> Grr... Die hab ich gefunden... Aber wie bei noch 1-2 Quests wars das nach dem Gespräch, Kein Quest kein gar nichts...


Bei der Quest "Little Red" musst du bis zur Abenddämmerung warten, steht aber auch so in der Quest "Wait until dusk for Little Red's band to attack."

Bezüglich der Mission "Flesh for Sale", diese wird nicht getriggert wenn man die Quest "Following the Thread" von Lambert annimmt....
Anscheint ist es so gedacht das man schon vor der Quest mit Lambert nach Faroe fährt, aber wer macht das schon? 
Vor allem da du ansich eine normale Quest von Brett animmst und dann alles seinen lauf nimmt.

Hab auch alles versucht. Savegame neugeladen und zu den zwei Wachen hingelaufen, aber Gerald fragt gleich nach Hammond der natürlich auf dem Berg ist. Hab gesagt ich warte und das hab ich auch gemacht, aber egal wann man zu den Wachen kommt, es ist immer der selbe Ablauf wie zuvor auch.

Da sich die Quest aber geändert hat in "Find the shrine where Hammond prays." bin ich einen ziehmlichen Umweg gelaufen um nicht durch Trottheim zu müssen und die Piraten dort zu triggern, aber sobald ich vom Berg komme sind es alles Feinde und sie greifen mich an...


Mich würde mal interessieren wie du diese Quest getriggert hast


----------



## JimSim3 (27. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Bei der Quest "Little Red" musst du bis zur Abenddämmerung warten, steht aber auch so in der Quest "Wait until dusk for Little Red's band to attack."



Jaaa... Hab ich gemacht... Aber da passiert bei mir nichts und ich hab wie gesagt auch keine Quest im Questlog bekommen... Wie bei dem Nekkar-Typen auf Skellige. Der erzählt einem irgendwas von Nekkars auf einer Handelsroute die man bereinigen soll und will nicht die Hilfe der Dorfbewohner / Miliz. Ich tippe mal darauf dass das der Anfang von "Skellige Most Wanted" ist, aber auch hier habe ich keine Quest bekommen... Nach dem Gespräch waren alle Weg und ich stand ohne Quest da. (Skellige Most Wanted ließ sich dann allerdings doch irgendwann starten nach dem ich das Pferd gefunden habe... Nur leider lässt es sich nicht beenden, weil der Werwolf nicht sterben will, der steht nur in der Ecke und heult.)



> Mich würde mal interessieren wie du diese Quest getriggert hast



Ganz einfach: Gar nicht!  Ich habs Online gelesen und mich ziemlich drüber aufgeregt... Wer so ne Quest bzw. so nen Trigger für ne Quest erscheint gehört gesteinigt... Wie soll man darauf kommen, dass da noch ne Quest ist? Denn wie du sagtest landet "Follow The Thread" ja praktisch automatisch im Questlog. Man muss also wissen, das man dieses Quest nicht von der Tafel abreißen darf bis man in Skellige dieses eine Quest erledigt hat... Absolute bekloppte Design-Entscheidung von CDPR. Wer weiß was es sonst noch für Quests gibt, die darauf aufbauen das man andere Quests noch nicht angenommen hat? 100% ohne sich an ein Leitfaden zu halten wird damit praktisch unmöglich.


----------



## Shizuki (27. Juli 2015)

Wird also doch NG+ geben und das vllt. schneller als gedacht.  
https://twitter.com/witchergame/status/625712013235191808/photo/1


----------



## Shona (27. Juli 2015)

JimSim3 schrieb:


> Jaaa... Hab ich gemacht... Aber da passiert bei mir nichts und ich hab wie gesagt auch keine Quest im Questlog bekommen... Wie bei dem Nekkar-Typen auf Skellige. Der erzählt einem irgendwas von Nekkars auf einer Handelsroute die man bereinigen soll und will nicht die Hilfe der Dorfbewohner / Miliz. Ich tippe mal darauf dass das der Anfang von "Skellige Most Wanted" ist, aber auch hier habe ich keine Quest bekommen... Nach dem Gespräch waren alle Weg und ich stand ohne Quest da. (Skellige Most Wanted ließ sich dann allerdings doch irgendwann starten nach dem ich das Pferd gefunden habe... Nur leider lässt es sich nicht beenden, weil der Werwolf nicht sterben will, der steht nur in der Ecke und heult.)


komisch,  aber ich hab die vor dem 1.07 Patch aktiviert,  erst am WE gespielt, da waren ca.  3 Wochen die ich nicht gespielt habe dazwischen. 



JimSim3 schrieb:


> Ganz einfach: Gar nicht!  Ich habs Online gelesen und mich ziemlich drüber aufgeregt... Wer so ne Quest bzw. so nen Trigger für ne Quest erscheint gehört gesteinigt... Wie soll man darauf kommen, dass da noch ne Quest ist? Denn wie du sagtest landet "Follow The Thread" ja praktisch automatisch im Questlog. Man muss also wissen, das man dieses Quest nicht von der Tafel abreißen darf bis man in Skellige dieses eine Quest erledigt hat... Absolute bekloppte Design-Entscheidung von CDPR. Wer weiß was es sonst noch für Quests gibt, die darauf aufbauen das man andere Quests noch nicht angenommen hat? 100% ohne sich an ein Leitfaden zu halten wird damit praktisch unmöglich.


müsste mal im ersten run schauen,  den nachdem ich nun gesehen habe was passiert kommt die mir bekannt vor. Muss ich morgen mal nachschauen. 

Ich denke nämlich das es einfach nur verbuggt ist wie viele quests.  Deshalb werde ich wohl warten bis ich weiter spiele. 

Alleine deshalb weil mein F5-Savegame überschrieben wurde das vor Trottheim war,  da man anscheinend nur eine bestimmte Anzahl haben kann...Jetzt müsste ich eins laden das ca. 3h zurück liegt...


----------



## JimSim3 (27. Juli 2015)

Shizuki schrieb:


> Wird also doch NG+ geben und das vllt. schneller als gedacht.
> https://twitter.com/witchergame/status/625712013235191808/photo/1



Also doch nen neuer Durchlauf bei mir. 



			
				Shona schrieb:
			
		

> komisch, aber ich hab die vor dem 1.07 Patch aktiviert, erst am WE gespielt, da waren ca. 3 Wochen die ich nicht gespielt habe dazwischen.




Meinst du Skellige Most Wanted? Da gab es ein Hotfix auf Steam für, der bei GOG leider noch nicht veröffentlicht wurde... Ich könnte zwar die gefixten DLC Daten von Steam reinkopieren in meine GOG Version (links dazu finden sich im Internet...) Aber da bin ich dann doch zu faul und warte darauf, das endlich GOG Galaxy mal wieder in die Gänge kommt... Da ich dort aber noch nicht einmal das letzt DLC "New Finisher Animations" bekommen habe, befürchte ich, das dauert noch nen bisschen.


----------



## BabaYaga (27. Juli 2015)

Coole Sache das mit dem New Game+, so früh hätte ich wirklich nicht damit gerechnet. Wenn man sowas ordentlich implementiert und nicht nur einfach die Gegnerwellen/-stärke etc. hochdreht, bedarf das normal schon nicht wenig Aufwand aber wir werden sehen 

Also das Problem mit zu viel Geld hab ich bei meinem neuen Run nun auch nicht mehr bzw. für mich selbst gelöst.
Versuche immer entsprechend dem Level ne aktuelle Rüstung & Waffe zu haben.
Zudem kauf ich auch Stück für Stück die Schemata für die Runensteine (mittel/groß)  für jene die ich verwenden möchte, so kann man da noch ordentlich Zusatzpower in die Relikschwerter mit +3 großen Runen bringen.
Die verdammten Dinger sind nämlich verdammt teuer und finden tut man von den Großen nicht wirklich viele. Geralt hat aber leider keine Möglichkeit Lotto zu spielen xD


----------



## M4xw0lf (27. Juli 2015)

Shizuki schrieb:


> Wird also doch NG+ geben und das vllt. schneller als gedacht.
> https://twitter.com/witchergame/status/625712013235191808/photo/1


Na supi, dabei hab ich doch gerade neu angefangen.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Juli 2015)

NIcht schlecht das ist der Save vom ersten Durchgang ja doch noch für den NG+ nützlich.


----------



## Shona (27. Juli 2015)

JimSim3 schrieb:


> Meinst du Skellige Most Wanted?


Nee, nee ich mein die Quest Little Red  

Aber bez. des Hotfix auf steam,  ich hab  seit dem 1.07 Patch keine Updates für Witcher 3 bekommen.

Da ich auch pro Tah 3-6 Updates für Spiele bekomme weiss ich das ganz genau.  vor allem weil ich die immer pausieren muss,  den mein DSL3000  kann nicht laden und mich surfen lassen xD


----------



## WaldemarE (27. Juli 2015)

Shizuki schrieb:


> Wird also doch NG+ geben und das vllt. schneller als gedacht.
> https://twitter.com/witchergame/status/625712013235191808/photo/1


Yeahiii ein DLC der ein Patch hätte sein sollen. Die Kiste hätte ich als DLC ja verstanden aber NG+?!?


----------



## Madfurion (27. Juli 2015)

Oh Hey dann hol ich noch die letzten 25? in Skellige und bin dann bereit für den NG+


----------



## Scholdarr (27. Juli 2015)

NG+ ?

*epic facepalm*

CDPR will wohl auf Teufel komm raus den Bioware-Weg nehmen und sich von einer schlechten Entscheidung zur nächsten hangeln... 




Shona schrieb:


> Nope nicht meine sondern die bin CDPR,  da sie behaupten das man das alles nicht in unter 200h machen kann.


Das juckt mich doch nicht die Bohne, was CDPR sagt. Ubisoft sagt auch, dass alles, was sie produzieren, mega spannend ist. Ist es aber nicht. Man muss PR Gesülze auch erkennen können. Ich hab meine eigene Meinung, was 100% in einem Spiel wie Witcher bedeutet. Sinnlosen, generischen Unsinn muss ich dafür nicht machen. Der hat imo eigentlich auch von Anfang an nichts im Spiel verloren. Und wenn du mit meiner Definition nichts anfangen kannst, ist das letztlich deine Sache und nicht meine. Ich ändere meine Ansicht sicherlich nicht deshalb, weil das CDPR so in den Kram passen würde... 




M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Dann denk lieber nicht mehr darüber nach, mach nicht kaputt, was du hattest .


Ich wünschte, dass das möglich wäre. Aber was ich hatte, hat CDPR letztlich selbst kaputt gemacht, nicht ich (zumindest meiner Auffassung nach). Wahrscheinlich sind meine Ansprüche auch viel zu hoch, aber das kann ich auch nicht ändern. Das bringt es eben so mit sich, wenn man die literarische Vorlage beinahe abgöttisch liebt...


----------



## JimSim3 (27. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Nee, nee ich mein die Quest Little Red
> 
> Aber bez. des Hotfix auf steam,  ich hab  seit dem 1.07 Patch keine Updates für Witcher 3 bekommen.
> 
> Da ich auch pro Tah 3-6 Updates für Spiele bekomme weiss ich das ganz genau.  vor allem weil ich die immer pausieren muss,  den mein DSL3000  kann nicht laden und mich surfen lassen xD



Ich hab ja nicht die Steam Version, deshalb kann ich das gerade nicht beantworten wie genau das Hotfix verteilt wurde. Habe nur den Thread im CDPR-Forum gefunden zum Thema Skellige Most Wanted... Und dort wurde gesagt das es für Steam eben diesen Hotfix gibt. Ob der aber über ne Steam Gruppe oder sonst wie verteilt wurde... Keine Ahnung.

Little Red müsste ich auch noch unter 1.06 gemacht haben, bzw. versucht... Ich würde es ja unter 1.07 nochmal versuchen, aber das Ausrufezeichen ist weg und das Quest fehlt weiterhin.  Dafür haben sich die Nobleman und Soldier Statuen Quest wieder aktiviert, nur konnte Triss nichts damit anfangen...


----------



## Shona (28. Juli 2015)

JimSim3 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja nicht die Steam Version, deshalb kann ich das gerade nicht beantworten wie genau das Hotfix verteilt wurde. Habe nur den Thread im CDPR-Forum gefunden zum Thema Skellige Most Wanted... Und dort wurde gesagt das es für Steam eben diesen Hotfix gibt. Ob der aber über ne Steam Gruppe oder sonst wie verteilt wurde... Keine Ahnung.


Jeder  der das Spiel hat MUSS das Update bekommen,  sonst passiert das was ich dir schon im anderen Thread zu UBIs Anno 1404 geschrieben habe. Und zwar hat dann CDPR gegen den Vetrag verstoßen und Valve wird den Verkauf des Spiels einstellen bis alle das Hotfix oder den Patch haben. 





Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich sind meine Ansprüche auch viel zu hoch, aber das kann ich auch nicht ändern.


Genau das ist dein Problem und nicht das von CDPR oder das CDPR Schuld daran hätte.... 


Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das bringt es eben so mit sich, wenn man die literarische Vorlage beinahe abgöttisch liebt... [emoji14]


Auch wenn man die Bücher liebt kann man beides trennen oder man verzichtet von vorne rein drauf auf eins.

Ich will z.  B.  niemals die Verfilmung von Sakrileg &  Iluminati sehen, das wäre für mich Folter.  Alleine deshalb weil die Verfilmung falsch rum  ist,  da zuerst Iluminati kommt und dann Sakrileg ansonsten fehlt der Zusammenhang. 


Dafür lese ich aber die Bücher von Bones aka Temperance Brennan  und schaue die Serie,  weil die Charaktere eben komplett anders sind. 
Im Buch ist Bones über 40,  geschieden und hat eine mittlerweile 20-jährige Tochter. Sie arbeitet in Amerika &  Canada an Mordfällen mit. Ganz wichtig sie ist nicht so eingebildet wie in der Serie. 

HDR sind die Charaktere im Buch ebenfalls  anders,  als in den Filmen. 
GoT sehen die Charaktere anders aus als in der Serie. 

Tomb Raider,  die Filme haben absolut nichts mit den Spielen gemeinsam,  sind aber genauso beliebt wie die Spiele. 


Mein Vorschlag für dich,  geh raus aus dem Thread und lass uns in Ruhe das Spiel spielen.  Dein ewiges mimi wie schlecht das Spiel doch ist,  geht mir mittlerweile nämlich auf die Nerven und das ist auch das Problem das ich mit dir habe....


----------



## Scholdarr (28. Juli 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Genau das ist dein Problem und nicht das von CDPR oder das CDPR Schuld daran hätte....


Ähm, Ansichtssache. Klar hat CDPR auch "Schuld" daran, schon alleine weil Witcher 2 von der Story und dem ganzen Spielaufbau her das bessere Spiel war...

Nur weil ich vielleicht auf einem relativ hohen Niveau kritisiere, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass die Kritik von vorne herein unberechtigt ist. Du magst das zwar anders sehen, aber das liegt in der Natur der Dinge. Nur kann ich meine Meinung auch begründen (kann dir gerne Links schicken, aber das nervt dich wahrscheinlich nur...). Kannst du das auch? Kam mir bisher nicht so vor, sorry...



> Mein Vorschlag für dich,  geh raus aus dem Thread und lass uns in Ruhe das Spiel spielen.  Dein ewiges mimi wie schlecht das Spiel doch ist,  geht mir mittlerweile nämlich auf die Nerven und das ist auch das Problem das ich mit dir habe....


Mein Vorschlag an dich: Ignorieren-Funktion nutzen, wenn dir die Ansichten eines anderen Users nicht passen...

Wenn du in Ruhe spielen willst, warum bist du dann noch mal hier? Als Selbstbestätigung, dass deine Meinung die richtige ist? Wenn es dir hingegen um den Diskurs geht, solltest du um abweichende Meinungen froh sein. Ich sehe jetzt nicht, wie irgendwas, was ich hier schreibe, mit deinem Spielvergnügen in Verbindung stehen sollte. Wenn das doch der Fall sein sollte, dann liegt das leider ausschließlich an dir und deinem fehlenden Abstand zur Sache... 

Übrigens geht mir deine ewige Lobhudelei auch ziemlich auf die Nerven, keine Sorge. Wir sitzen somit im selben Boot.


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. Juli 2015)

Und für mich bietet TW1 immer noch das rundeste Spielerlebnis, kthxbye


----------



## Scholdarr (28. Juli 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Und für mich bietet TW1 immer noch das rundeste Spielerlebnis, kthxbye



Hat definitiv seine Stärken. Nur ist TW1 schlecht "gealtert", ein Problem, das das Spiel mit fast allen 3D Spielen der frühen Stunde teilt imo (vor ~ 2007). Kostet wirklich einige Überwindung, das Spiel heutzutage noch zu spielen, auch wenn der "Kern" des Spiels sehr geil ist.


----------



## orca113 (28. Juli 2015)

Scholdarr und Shona lasst gut sein. Macht aus dem Thread nicht ne Diskussion deren Gegenstand die Qualität des Spiels oder die Nähe zur literarischen Vorlage ist. 

Habe noch nicht allzu viel vom Game gesehen aber das was ich gesehen hab war Klasse und macht hungrig auf mehr. Ein Spiel zum genießen wie ich finde.

Ist es einem von euch schon mal passiert das Gerald "überladen" war mit Kräutern oder sonst was an Items? 

Bei TW 2 ist mir das immer recht oft passiert.


----------



## Scholdarr (28. Juli 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Scholdarr und Shona lasst gut sein. Macht aus dem Thread nicht ne Diskussion deren Gegenstand die Qualität des Spiels oder die Nähe zur literarischen Vorlage ist.


Warum nicht? Ist ja immerhin ein Sammelthread ohne spezifische Zielvorgabe. Aber du hast schon recht, es ist im Endeffekt eh nicht mehr viel zu sagen, was nicht schon gesagt wurde. 



> Ist es einem von euch schon mal passiert das Gerald "überladen" war mit Kräutern oder sonst was an Items?
> 
> Bei TW 2 ist mir das immer recht oft passiert.


Ja, passiert mir ständig. Aber seit dem letzten Patch gibts ja jetzt eine Truhe, die das Problem lösen sollte.


----------



## orca113 (28. Juli 2015)

Bitte kann mir einer erklären wie ich tränke einnehme? Bin zu doof


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Juli 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Bitte kann mir einer erklären wie ich tränke einnehme? Bin zu doof



Flasche schütteln und dann öffnen 

War nur Spass, du musst es in den Auswahlring rein tun anstatt da wo das Essen ist un dann entweder R oder F drücken je nachdem ob es oben oder unten drin ist.


----------



## orca113 (28. Juli 2015)

Alles klar!!!

Jungs der Teufel am Brunnen ist endlich tot!!! Ich habe so gemacht wie ihr gesagt habt. Mit Yrden und alles! Yeah! [emoji123][emoji106]


----------



## BabaYaga (28. Juli 2015)

Merk dir gleich mal die Mondstaub-Bombe vor, vor allem bei mehreren Erscheinungen recht hilfreich in Kombi mit Yrden. Die blockiert deren magische Fähigkeiten.
Dann noch Geisteröl auf die Klinge, das Ganze mit dem Donnertrank verstärken und du machst die ratz fatz platt *g*


----------



## Aldrearic (28. Juli 2015)

Ich kenne ein paar Bücher, vermische es aber nicht mit den Spielen. Die Spiele sind eine Seite, die Bücher eine andere. Ich mag beides. Wenn ich beides vermischen würde, würde mir einiges auch auf die Nerven gehen, weil sie nicht zusammen passen. Die anderen Bücher kaufe ich auch noch, da ich gerne lese und den Stil von Andrzej mag.

Bei miri st Geralt meistens überladen. Ich hab den Patch 1.07 noch nicht, vorher habe ich so 1-2 Stellen gemacht wo ich alles liegen lasse, was ich gerade nicht brauche. Muss dann nur alle paar Spielstunden hin, alles aufnehmen und dann wieder fallen lassen.  Nervt aber auch auf dauer. 

Yrden nutze ich selten bis nie, fällt mir gerade auf.


----------



## orca113 (28. Juli 2015)

Ja habe den Eindruck viel gesammelt zu haben und habe jetzt halbe Lastgrenze.

Kenne das erste Buch von Andrzej und dieses gefiel mir. Aber Spiel ist Spiel und Buch ist Buch. Bin auch der Meinung man darf nicht vergleichen.

Übrigens läuft grad Bones 

Edit.: mein Schwert und Rüstung ist beschädigt. Richtet das jeder Schmied im Spiel oder nur bestimmte?


----------



## BabaYaga (28. Juli 2015)

So hab mal wieder eine Frage zum Schmieden.
Sagt was passiert eigentlich, wenn ich bspw. ne Glyphe in den Basis-Greifenhandschuh einsetze und diesen dann später mitsamt der Glpyhe drin auf die nächste Stufe upgrade?
Bleibt mir die Glyphe dann erhalten? Verschwindet die? 
Selbe Frage natürlich auch für Runen bei Schwertern.

Weil man muss ja sonst entweder das Schwert zerstören um die Glyphe zu bekommen, was heißt ich muss das Schwert zum Upgraden erneut schmieden oder die Glyphe vorher rausbrechen, die aber dabei kaputt geht 
Ich stelle mir die Frage deswegen, weil die großen Steine & Glyphen ja relativ selten bzw. teuer sind und ich die Kohle da ungern zum Fenster rauswerfe bzw. sowohl Schwert als auch Rune direkt weiterverwenden wollen würde mit der verbesserten Ausführung, was aber offensichtlich nicht zu gehen scheint


----------



## TammerID (29. Juli 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Edit.: mein Schwert und Rüstung ist beschädigt. Richtet das jeder Schmied im Spiel oder nur bestimmte?



Ausrüstung kann jeder Schmied reparieren unabhängig ob es sich um einen Waffen- oder Rüstungsschmied handelt.


----------



## huenni87 (29. Juli 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> So hab mal wieder eine Frage zum Schmieden.
> Sagt was passiert eigentlich, wenn ich bspw. ne Glyphe in den Basis-Greifenhandschuh einsetze und diesen dann später mitsamt der Glpyhe drin auf die nächste Stufe upgrade?
> Bleibt mir die Glyphe dann erhalten? Verschwindet die?
> Selbe Frage natürlich auch für Runen bei Schwertern.
> ...



Wenn du den Gegenstand verbesserst bleibt die Glyphe drin wie sie ist. Ebenso wie Runensteine.


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. Juli 2015)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Wenn du den Gegenstand verbesserst bleibt die Glyphe drin wie sie ist. Ebenso wie Runensteine.



Genau. Wenn man also weiß, dass man ein Hexerset langfristig verwenden möchte, dann kann man auch die dicksten Glyphen/Runen reinsetzen sobald es geht.


----------



## orca113 (29. Juli 2015)

So wie es aussieht muss ich Windows neu aufsetzen. Wie kann ich The Witcher 3 sichern? Geht das irgendwie? Installation auf ne andere Platte ziehen oder sowas!?


----------



## Shona (29. Juli 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht muss ich Windows neu aufsetzen. Wie kann ich The Witcher 3 sichern? Geht das irgendwie? Installation auf ne andere Platte ziehen oder sowas!?


Klar geht bei GoG und Steam


----------



## orca113 (29. Juli 2015)

> Klar geht bei GoG



Bei Steam weiß ich wie es geht. Iste s bei GOG so ähnlich? Also im Clienten ne Option das entsprechende Game zu sichern?


----------



## Shona (29. Juli 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Bei Steam weiß ich wie es geht. Iste s bei GOG so ähnlich? Also im Clienten ne Option das entsprechende Game zu sichern?


Ordner auf ne ander Festplatte kopieren...Später einfach wieder an den gleich Ort kopieren. 

Wenn du aber GoG Galaxy nutzt bin ich mir  nicht so sicher ob es geht.  Ich dachte du spielst es ohne Galaxy. 

Bei Steam/Uplay &  Origin geht es ohne Probleme. Wenn die das da auch eingebaut haben dann geht es. 





Sag mir aber bitte nicht das du eben die Backup Funktion von Steam meinst? Das ist die unnötigste Funktion die es gibt  

Da man einfach den Ordner aus steamapps/commonn kopieren kann und später einfach wieder rein und Spiel starten,  dann ist es installiert.


----------



## orca113 (29. Juli 2015)

Hi Shona,

doch die meine ich. Klar so gesehen hat du recht, aber ich habe in der Tat einige Games auf einer Fetten externen Platte mit dieser Art Backup Archiviert. Wenn ich genau weiß ich installiere Windows neu und will die 2-3 Games die in Steam gerade Installiert sind sofort nach Neuinstallation des OS wieder haben, mache ichs mit dem Ordner wie du sagst.


----------



## BabaYaga (29. Juli 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Genau. Wenn man also weiß, dass man ein Hexerset langfristig verwenden möchte, dann kann man auch die dicksten Glyphen/Runen reinsetzen sobald es geht.



Cool. Danke Leute, sowas hatte ich mir erfhofft. 
Ich verwende nämlich schon vom ersten/niedrigsten Hexerset weg die "Großen" und die kann man sowieso nicht mehr weiter verbessern, von daher perfekt, wenn die erhalten bleiben!


----------



## bambam90 (29. Juli 2015)

Kann mir hier einer Helfen ???
hab mir heute wie fast jeder andere Windows 10 gegönnt 
jedenfalls hab ich mir das savegame von Witcher 3  auf Meinem Usb Stick gesichert.
Witcher 3 nochmal neu installiert und dann das Savegame im Ordner Gepackt.
Jetzt zu meinem Problem:
Das Spiel erkennt zwar das Savegame aber dann bekomme ich eine Meldung die beschissen ist:
"Spielstand nicht Verfügbar"
Kann man da noch was retten ?
oder habe ich gelinde gesagt verschissen???


----------



## Aldrearic (29. Juli 2015)

Du hast die Saves wirklich im User Ordner wieder eingesetzt und es erscheint diese Fehlermeldung?
GOG oder Steam? Bei Steam kannst du das aktivieren, was die Saves synchronisiert. SOnst hast du wohl wirklich verschissen.
Sry, wer macht sich schon ein neues OS als Haupt OS drauf, was gerade auf den Markt kam und noch nicht, oder in keinster Weise optimiert ist. In 2-3 Jahren kann man darüber nachdenken. Jetzt wird Win7 wirklich brauchbar. Win8 in etwa nem Jahr.
Da MS Doof nur noch Müll produziert... 

Vielleicht geht es doch irgendwie. Ich kenne Win10 nicht und werde es auch nicht installieren. Vielleicht mal zum testen auf ner Platte.


----------



## bambam90 (29. Juli 2015)

@Aldrearic Das Spiel läuft über GoG 
konnte vorher W10 testen auf meinem Laptop fand es gar nicht mal so übel und einen großen unterschied zu 8,1 hat es auch nicht.
Sehe nicht wo das Problem ist


----------



## BabaYaga (29. Juli 2015)

Ist ja nicht so, als würde gerade ne Beta-Phase von Win10 anlaufen, wird ja schon monatelang getestet das Zeug.
Selbst Win7 war schon als Release Candidate sehr stabil und es spricht sicherlich auch nichts dagegen demnächst mal einen Blick auf das neue Windows zu riskieren.
Aber dieses "Habenwill" schon am ersten Tag wo noch keiner so genau weiß, was es nicht alles für Probs geben kann, will mir nicht so recht einleuchten 

Also ich nutze auch die GoG Version und außer dem *.sav und dem dazugehörigem *.png file, muss man da wohl in der Regel nichts sichern.
Bzw.  Ersteres alleine sollte ja schon ausreichen.
Wenn da allerdings ein Fehler kommt, klingt das nicht so toll.

Ansonsten sollte W3 mit W10 ja eigentlich keine Probs haben 
Aber das bestärkt mich jetzt darin, zu warten bis ich das Spiel durch habe und erst dann upgrade.


----------



## JimSim3 (29. Juli 2015)

Also bei mir hat's funktioniert. Savegames einfach wieder in Dokumente/The Witcher 3/gamesaves eingefügt und nachdem GOG Galaxy nen bisschen gerödelt hat konnte ich Witcher 3 wieder starten und die alten Saves laden. Sogar Skellige Most Wanted konnte ich abschließen...


----------



## Invisiblo (30. Juli 2015)

Ich weiß nicht was ich von NG+ halten soll. 

Bei meinem Savegame gibt es vielleicht noch eine handvoll bessere Gegenstände zu finden, meine 12 Talente sind auch relativ fix und die Tränke hab ich auch beisammen. Wo kommt da die zusätzliche Motivation her, die so ein Spielmodus üblicherweise bietet? Die Story kenne ich und ist in einem zweiten Durchgang dann stellenweise sicher eher ermüdend.  Da werde ich das Spiel doch lieber nochmal auf einem höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad beginnen.


----------



## huenni87 (30. Juli 2015)

Den Schwierigkeitsgrad kannst du ja dennoch nach oben stellen. Du beginnst ein NG+ mit deinem Char der min. lvl 30 bekommt wenn noch nicht erreicht. Dann spielst du das Game und kannst den Schwierigkeitsgrad jederzeit anpassen. Ich sehe den großen Vorteil gerade darin, dass man nicht nochmal alle Hexerausrüstungen, Tränke, Rezepte und so weiter sammeln muss. Da man die ja zu Beginn dann schon hat. Man kann sich also voll auf die Quests konzentrieren. Ich denke die meisten die in Ihrem ersten Durchlauf eh schon alles gemacht haben incl. aller Fragezeichen werden das in einem möglichen zweiten Durchgang nicht nochmal alles machen. Auch das sammeln der Schemas für die Hexerrüstungen ist doch dann öde, weil man die Orte schon kennt. Sozusagen kann jetzt jeder der nur noch mal die Story erleben will und mögliche Entscheidungen ändern will das NG+ nehmen und jeder der einfach alles komplett nochmal machen möchte startet einfach ein komplett neues Game.


----------



## Mister HighSetting (30. Juli 2015)

So bin nun endlich auch fertig (mit der Hauptquest)und hab zum Glück das beste Ende bekommen.Aber alles fühlt sich jetzt so lehr an...Schade das alle Charaktere verschwinden und nicht mehr auffindbar sind.Währe schon toll wenn man wie in GTA einfach noch was mit den Leuten unternehmen könnte.Gibts schon irgendwelche Infos zu den großen DLCs? Ich meine wird man dort die Leute wiedersehen?


----------



## Shona (30. Juli 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Also ich nutze auch die GoG Version und außer dem *.sav und dem dazugehörigem *.png file, muss man da wohl in der Regel nichts sichern.
> Bzw.  Ersteres alleine sollte ja schon ausreichen.
> Wenn da allerdings ein Fehler kommt, klingt das nicht so toll.


Um ehrlich zu sein reicht das .sav nicht, das .png gehöt dazu. Hab selbst mal ausversehen in TW2 die Cloud aktiviert und dann nur die .sav in den Ordner "C:\Users\xxxx\Documents\Witcher 2\gamesaves" kopiert
Diese wurden nicht erkannt, erst als ich die .png Dateien ebenfalls kopiert habe ging es.

Achja ich habe die Cloud bei Witcher 3 aktiviert und die Savegames werden trotzdem unter "C:\Users\xxxx\Documents\The Witcher 3\gamesaves" gespeichert. Im Steam Cloud Ordner sind nur die Bilder, hab mich nämlich da auch mal dumm und dämlich gesucht wegen den Saves.

Sag das nicht so laut mit den Problem unter Windows 10^^ Ich kenne einige die wieder von Windows 8 zu Windows 7 sind, weil sie nur Probleme hat mit ihren Spielen, teilweise sogar aktuelle. 
Ich sag immer bevor das erste SP nicht raus ist, brauch man das Windows nicht wechseln,  wobei ich Windows 8 nichtmal mit ner Pinzette anfassen würde.  Krieg schon den Horror wenn ich an nen PC muss wo das drauf ist....


----------



## turbosnake (30. Juli 2015)

Und ich frage mich was daran so schlimm  sein soll.
Alle Spiele laufen ohne Probleme oder mit erwarbaren Problemen auf Grund ihres Alters. 

Auf das NG+ hab ich keine Lust,  habe genug  von der Story.  Dazu ist die Frage wann der erste DLC ansetzt.


----------



## BabaYaga (30. Juli 2015)

Korrektur.



turbosnake schrieb:


> Alle meine Spiele laufen auf meinem PC ohne Probleme oder mit erwarbaren Problemen auf Grund ihres Alters.
> Muss also bei jedem Anderen auch problemlos funktionieren, verstehe nicht wie man sich da beschweren kann...


----------



## M4xw0lf (31. Juli 2015)

Patch 1.08 angeteasert (kommt "quite soon" ):



> PERFORMANCE:
> Overall improvements to performance, including some issues that may have been caused by 1.07.
> 
> 
> ...



Der (von mir) gefettete Teil ist die reinste Realsatire


----------



## orca113 (31. Juli 2015)

Hallo liebe Hexer, meine Freunde 

gibt's irgendwo eine List mit den Liebschaften bzw. Schläferstündchen in The Witcher 3 und eine Anleitung wie ich die Weiber rumkriege?

Aktuell gefällt mir nämlich diese Kräuterkundlerin in der Greifenquest unglaublich gut. Sieht in der Art wie ne Ex von mir aus 

Ne aber im Ernst, gibt's da sowas wie ne Liste?

@Shona



> Achja ich habe die Cloud bei Witcher 3 aktiviert



wie geht das?


----------



## M4xw0lf (31. Juli 2015)

In TW3 ist, anders als in Teil 1, nicht jede zweite Dame beschlafbar


----------



## orca113 (31. Juli 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> In TW3 ist, anders als in Teil 1, nicht jede zweite Dame beschlafbar



Ja aber ne Liste gibt's nicht?


----------



## Scholdarr (31. Juli 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ja aber ne Liste gibt's nicht?



Die wäre ziemlich kurz (wenn man die Huren rausnimmt).

Insgesamt kann man IIRC mit nicht mehr als vier Frauen im Spiel ohne Bezahlung schlafen.


----------



## orca113 (31. Juli 2015)

Was ist das? IIRC?


----------



## JimSim3 (31. Juli 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Was ist das? IIRC?



IIRC = If I Remember Correctly = Wenn ich mich richtig erinnere


----------



## orca113 (31. Juli 2015)

Oh Gott, Jungs übertreibt es nicht...


----------



## Shona (31. Juli 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> @Shona
> wie geht das?


Mit Steam^^ ich meine die Steam Cloud 
Normalerweise werden die Savegames an einem anderen Ort gespeichert wenn man die Cloud aktiviert, dies ist bei TW3 aber nicht der Fall sie sind immer noch im Dokumente Ordner


@IIRC bzw. iirc
Vorsicht wie man es schreibt, die Groß und Kleinschriebung ist hier zwingend erforderlich...Ich dachte was wollt ihr hier mit der "Initiative zur Verbesserung der Firmenberichterstattung" jetzt 

IIRC = International Integrated Reporting Committee
iirc = if I recall correctly

Chatslang ist immer Klein geschrieben, Großschreibung ist schreien und hat in Chats nichts zu suchen weshalb Abkürzungen nur dann die Bedeutung haben die sie haben sollen wenn man sie klein schreib.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Nur weil ich vielleicht auf einem relativ hohen Niveau kritisiere, heißt  das noch lange nicht, dass die Kritik von vorne herein unberechtigt  ist. Du magst das zwar anders sehen, aber das liegt in der Natur der  Dinge. Nur kann ich meine Meinung auch begründen (kann dir gerne Links  schicken, aber das nervt dich wahrscheinlich nur...). Kannst du das  auch? Kam mir bisher nicht so vor, sorry...


Achja hatte ich ganz vergessen.
Vielen dank noch für den wirklich sehr schönen lyrischen Erguss. Wie kann ich nur den großen Scholdaar herausfordern und es wagen sein "hohes Niveau"auf dem er kritisiert auch nur Ansatzweise in Verruf bringen. Seine Kritik ist so wunderbar mit dem Google Translator übersetzt worden das man gerade zu eingesaugt wird und sie förmlich verschlingt. Vielen Dank dafür 


Meine Review ist über 2 Monate alt, wenn du sie gelesen hast schön für dich, aber wenn nicht dann pamp jemanden anderen an, den das war das erste und letzte mal das ich irgendwas zur Qualiät geschrieben habe.
Mir ist es völlig schnurz ob dir es passt wie ich das Spiel finde oder nicht und ich muss mich auch nicht auf einen Thron stellen wie du und mit Links um mich werfen und angeben mit einer Review zu einem Spiel!


Ansich wollte ich dich nicht auf die Igno werfen, aber du lässt mir leider keine Wahl!

Edit:
Bin auch raus aus dem Thread, den ich muss mich hier nicht die ganze Zeit anpampen lassen.
Meine Infos zum 3. Run werde ich sammeln und ggf. in einem extra Thread raushauen oder im anderen Witcher 3 Thread, mal schauen.


----------



## Gamer090 (31. Juli 2015)

Spiele es erst zum ersten mal durch und die Story nimmt mich schon etwas mit an manchen Stellen wie diese hier:



Spoiler



Der Blutige Baron (im Englischen heisst er Bloody Baron) ist zwar ein Trunkenbold, aber seine Tochter will nicht mehr zu ihm zurück. Seine Frau lässt ihm ein totes Baby da das dann später wieder zurück kommt und dann auch endlich ruhe findet, leider stirbt seine Frau wegen einem Fluch. 
Er hat alles verloren und am Schluss auch sein Leben... 



Irgendwie habe ich Mitleid mit ihm er war ein Trunkenbold aber auf der einen Seite, auf der anderen war ihm bewusst das er falsch gehandelt hat und damit seine Tochter und seine Frau verloren hat. Manche Geschichten in diesem Spiel sind wirklich sehr ausführlich und man fühlt etwas mit.

Wie war das bei euch so?


----------



## Scholdarr (1. August 2015)

Shona schrieb:


> Bin auch raus aus dem Thread, den ich muss mich hier nicht die ganze Zeit anpampen lassen.
> Meine Infos zum 3. Run werde ich sammeln und ggf. in einem extra Thread raushauen oder im anderen Witcher 3 Thread, mal schauen.


Wie man in den Wald hinein ruft, so kommt es zurück, sorry. Alleine die Passage in deinem letzten Post bezüglich IIRC verdeutlicht doch schon das Problem... 

Und auf einen Thron stellen? Hallo? Nur weil ich anmerke, dass ich ein paar Argument zu dem Thema verfasst habe, anstatt einfach ständig nur Einzeiler rauszuhauen nach dem Motto "Ich bin aber der Meinung XYZ"? Das hat einfach kein hohes Niveau und dazu stehe ich auch. Dass das übrigens nicht für alles und jeden hier gilt, sollte klar sein. Wenn du was Substanzielles zum Thema beigetragen hast, hättest du mir auch einfach den Link schicken können, damit ich das lesen kann. Aber darum gehts wohl gar nicht. Du willst dich eher mit Absicht auf den Schlips getreten fühlen, so richtig schön passiv-aggressiv. Wenn du meinst, dann mach nur so weiter, ist ja nicht mein Bier. 

Übrigens ist das überhaupt keine Review, was ich zum Thema geschrieben habe. Ganz und gar nicht. Das hätte dir auch trotz Google Translator auffallen können.


----------



## BabaYaga (1. August 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Spiele es erst zum ersten mal durch und die Story nimmt mich schon etwas mit an manchen Stellen wie diese hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, ziemlich dramatische Geschichte....



Spoiler



Bei mir sind beide am Leben und ja die Quest ist bereits abgeschlossen


----------



## Gamer090 (1. August 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Ja, ziemlich dramatische Geschichte....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was habe ich Falsch gemacht??


----------



## Nightslaver (1. August 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Was habe ich Falsch gemacht??






Spoiler



Vermutlich hast du in der Quest für die Muhmen den Geist im Baum befreit statt ihn zu töten. Der Geist hat daraufhin die Kinder gerettet woraufhin die Frau des Barons von den Muhmen verflucht wird. Geralt kann den Fluch zwar teilweise brechen aber die Frau des Barons stirbt dann und der Baron erhängt sich. Hättest du den Geist nicht befreit und die Kinder geopfert wären die Muhmen mit der Arbeit der Frau des Barons zufrieden gewesen und hätten sie nicht verflucht und der Baron hätte sich später nicht das Leben genommen.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. August 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Vermutlich hast du in der Quest für die Muhmen den Geist im Baum befreit statt ihn zu töten. Der Geist hat daraufhin die Kinder gerettet woraufhin die Frau des Barons von den Muhmen verflucht wird. Geralt kann den Fluch zwar teilweise brechen aber die Frau des Barons stirbt dann und der Baron erhängt sich. Hättest du den Geist nicht befreit und die Kinder geopfert wären die Muhmen mit der Arbeit der Frau des Barons zufrieden gewesen und hätten sie nicht verflucht und der Baron hätte sich später nicht das Leben genommen.


Aus meiner Sicht habe ich also richtig entschieden auch wenn ich bei dem Punkt mit dem Geist nicht sicher war was ich entscheiden soll. 
Wie viele haben im Witcheruniversum ihr Leben lassen müssen um wenige zu retten...


----------



## Scholdarr (1. August 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wie war das bei euch so?



Die Bloody Baron Quest ist ja auch die mit großem Abstand beste Quest in TW3 imo. Da hat CDPR mal wirklich gezeigt, was sie können.


----------



## BabaYaga (1. August 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Was habe ich Falsch gemacht??



So darfst du bei Witcher ohnehin nicht denken.
Es gibt kein richtig oder falsch in diesem Sinne, es gibt nur die Entscheidung die du für dich triffst.
Nach der Quest und Auflistung aller Fakten, war ich mir nicht mal sicher ob ich das jetzt so gewollt habe 



Spoiler



Der Baron und seine holde Maid hatten ja beide mehr als genug Dreck am Stecken.
Die haben sich wahrlich verdient und ehrlich gesagt, wenn man mich direkt fragen würde ob die ganzen Kinder leben sollten oder diese Beiden, würde ich mich jetzt für die Kinder entscheiden.



Nur wenn ich mir alle Zweige der Baron-Story ansehe und das dann auf mich wirken lasse, stehe ich in jeder Hinsicht immer wieder vor irgendeinem Dilemma.
Vor allem weil man nie wissen wird, was danach passiert. Selbst wenn du für dich im Moment die richtige Entscheidung triffst, kann das später komplett in die Hose gehen.
Realistisch betrachtet sollte man bei solchen Quests auch nie alte Speicherstände laden, sondern eben spontan für sich entscheiden. Das macht so ne Story ja aus. Darum finde ich es auch sehr gut, dass sich Entscheidungen auch gerne mal erst viel später im Verlauf zeigen. Ein gutes Beispiel war ja auch die Frau relativ am Anfang des Spiels bei der Jägerin, die von dem Greifen angegriffen wurde...
Mit diesen Entscheidungen zu leben und wenn man sich wie viele Andere auch noch Wochen später Gedanken darüber macht, ob es nun richtig oder falsch oder sonst was war, dann hat der Entwickler wahrlich alles richtig gemacht.
Bin ja noch laaange nicht durch mit der Story aber ja, die Baron-Quest ist definitiv eine der Besten die ich bislang in so einem Game gespielt habe.


----------



## orca113 (1. August 2015)

Wie kann ich mir am besten Quests an Land ziehen? Einfach der Hauptquest folgen und durchs Land Streifen?


----------



## Gamer090 (1. August 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich mir am besten Quests an Land ziehen? Einfach der Hauptquest folgen und durchs Land Streifen?



Du findest überall Quests und in den Städten wie Novigrad oder Oxenfurt findest du genug, manche kommen aber einfach so wenn du manchen NPCs über den Weg läufst. Gestern habe ich einer Dame geholfen ihr Puff von Skelligeleuten zu befreien die es besetzt hatten. Ging schnell, anstatt das Schwert zu ziehen habe ich mich entschieden 1vs1 den anderen zu verhauen.  Das Geld als Belohnung habe ich natürlich nicht angenommen die haben es dort mit manchen Gästen schon schwer genug.


----------



## BabaYaga (1. August 2015)

Am besten mal die ganzen Anschlagtafeln (gelbe Zettel mit Rufzeichen) in den größeren und auch kleineren Orten abklappern.
Dadurch ergeben sich neue Quests und auch neue Markierungen auf der Karte.
Ansonsten beim Streifen durch die Gegend immer auch auf die Mini-Map achten, da poppt gerne mal wo ein gelbes Rufzeichen auf am Wegrand gg.


----------



## orca113 (1. August 2015)

Aber die Rufzeichen Popen ohne mein Zutun auf oder?


----------



## Gamer090 (1. August 2015)

Ja und Nein, es kann vorkommen das du erst eine Quest erhälst nachdem du etwas dafür gemacht hast, manche Gegenstände sind Beute von Gegnern die dann eine Quest starten können.


----------



## orca113 (1. August 2015)

Ok, Jungs ich halte die Augen auf und bleibe fleißig. Hatte gestern mal fast den ganzen Nachmittag und Abend und dieses Game ist irre gut und fesselnd!


----------



## BabaYaga (1. August 2015)

Es is Wahnsinn wieviel Zeit man alleine mit den ganzen ? und Gegend erkunden verbringen kann.
Bin nu Level 14 und war noch nicht mal in Novigrad  aber jetzt wirds langsam mal Zeit die liebe Triss aufzusuchen, zumal mir die ? bald ausgehen


----------



## orca113 (1. August 2015)

Ich kann mich noch schön austoben. Bin ja ziemlich am Anfang


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. August 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Die Bloody Baron Quest ist ja auch die mit großem Abstand beste Quest in TW3 imo. Da hat CDPR mal wirklich gezeigt, was sie können.


Ich sehe Triss' Nebenquest da mindestens auf Augenhöhe.


----------



## Gamer090 (1. August 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Es is Wahnsinn wieviel Zeit man alleine mit den ganzen ? und Gegend erkunden verbringen kann.
> Bin nu Level 14 und war noch nicht mal in Novigrad  aber jetzt wirds langsam mal Zeit die liebe Triss aufzusuchen, zumal mir die ? bald ausgehen



Ich war in Novigrad und bin selbes Level aber habe dafür die ? kaum gemacht und kann dir sagen Triss sieht  aus und besonders wenn ich es mit hohen Einstellungen spiele.  

Bin bei 35h und mir kommt es so voer als ob ich erst vor ein paar Tagen damit angefangen habe man braucht sehr viel Zeit wenn man alles im Spiel erledigen will und Novigrad lohnt sich definitv anzuschauen. Ich will nicht zu viel verraten, aber du wirst in der Stadt zu einem Punkt kommen an dem etwas passiert, bei dem Geralt der nächste sein könnte. Aber mehr verrate ich nicht sonst nehme ich dir die Spannung, die Stadt ist riesig und hat gleich mehrere Schnellreisepunkte.


----------



## Scholdarr (2. August 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich sehe Triss' Nebenquest da mindestens auf Augenhöhe.



Sehe ich nicht so. Triss Quest beinhaltet keine einzige harte (moralische) Entscheidung auf derselben Stufe wie die der Bloody Baron Quest. Zwar schön inszeniert und emotional, aber imo doch weit entfernt von der Tragweite und Komplexität der Bloody Baron Quest.


Dass ihr immer noch teilweise erst am Anfang des Spiels seid, ist irgendwie lustig. Für mich fühlt sich das schon wie eine Ewigkeit an, seit ich Witcher 3 beendet habe. Ist ja auch schon über einen Monat her... Kommt mal in die Puschen, Jungs!


----------



## Gamer090 (2. August 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Dass ihr immer noch teilweise erst am Anfang des Spiels seid, ist irgendwie lustig. Für mich fühlt sich das schon wie eine Ewigkeit an, seit ich Witcher 3 beendet habe. Ist ja auch schon über einen Monat her... Kommt mal in die Puschen, Jungs!


Meine neue Grafikkarte (R9 270X TOXIC) ist auch erst seit ein paar Tagen angekommen und mit der alten Karte (HD 7770) lief das Spiel noch knapp auf den tiefsten Einstellungen aber jetzt kann ich es auch Hoch geniessen.


----------



## Kinguin (2. August 2015)

Habe auch das Gefühl ich hätte TW3 schon vor einer Ewigkeit durchgespielt.
Werde aber auch keinen 2.Durchgang mehr starten,und das Spiel wird auch erst wieder angefasst,wenn die letzten beiden Addons raus sind.
Dauert also noch.


----------



## BabaYaga (2. August 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Meine neue Grafikkarte (R9 270X TOXIC) ist auch erst seit ein paar Tagen angekommen und mit der alten Karte (HD 7770) lief das Spiel noch knapp auf den tiefsten Einstellungen aber jetzt kann ich es auch Hoch geniessen.



Bei mir ähnlich.
Ich war bei meinem ersten Anlauf ja schon mal so weit, wurde durch den Skellige Bug dann aber ein Monat blockiert und hatte auch irgendwie weder Zeit noch Bock neu anzufangen.
Jetzt mit der neue Graka, Patch 1.07 und direkt auf Todesmarsch machts gleich noch viel mehr Spaß und bin wieder voll motiviert xD ... und regnen tut es auch haha. (Dieses Wetter motiviert mehr zum Spielen als wie 35 Grad...)

Bis ich wieder Skellige bin wirds aber wohl noch eine Weile dauern. So WE's wie dieses wo ich wirklich fast 2 Tage permanent zoggen kann, habe ich leider im Moment relativ selten.
Nächstes WE steht eine 2 Tages-Wanderung an, also werde ich wohl frühstens übernächstes WE in Richtung Skellige weitermachen können. Hoffentlich halte ich die Tier auf der Alm nicht für Monster und mach sie alle platt 
Unter der Woche nach der Arbeit zahlt es sich leider auch meist nicht aus das Spiel anzustarten. Wenn ich nicht mind 4h am Stück spielen kann, fange ich gar nicht erst an *g*

Aber so gesehen hat man dann ja viel länger was vom Spiel und bekommt auch die ganzen DLC's und Verbesserungen durch die Patches mit, die mir beim ersten Durchlauf schon entgangen waren 
Hab sowieso keinerlei Stress bei dem Spiel, zumal parallel noch Life is Strange und der DLC vom Talos Principle auf mich warten. Batman auch falls es irgendwann mal ordentlich gepatched sein sollte.

Denke mal der Hexxer wird mich sicherlich noch bis Mitte nächsten Jahres begleiten, bis dann eben auch die Addons kommen bzw. durch sind.
Also ruhig Blut und das Spiel genießen


----------



## Gamer090 (2. August 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> .
> Nächstes WE steht eine 2 Tages-Wanderung an, also werde ich wohl frühstens übernächstes WE in Richtung Skellige weitermachen können. Hoffentlich halte ich die Tier auf der Alm nicht für Monster und mach sie alle platt



 Ich hoffe nicht das du das tust, sonst stehen Gamer wieder im schlechten Licht da.


----------



## BabaYaga (2. August 2015)

Ok werde mich zusammen reißen. Bisweilen wurde ich von Kühlen, Gemsen & Steinböcken aber auch noch nicht angegriffen... 
Ich stecke sicherheitshalber meine Schwerter ein


----------



## orca113 (2. August 2015)

Ich finde es super Gämse und so Zeug. Wo geht's hin?Südtirol?

Mal ne Frage an die Experten:

Habe grad die Greifen Quest weitergemacht. Dort wo die Soldaten gestorben sind sollte ich mit Hexersinnen Spuren suchen. Hab ich getan. Bin dann zum Greifennest usw. jetzt sehe ich im Questlog das der Teil mit dem untersuchen bei den Toten Soldaten rot mit einem x versehen ist. Also gilt das als nicht gemacht? Hat das Auswirkungen?


----------



## Nottulner (2. August 2015)

Das Spiel stürzt unter Windows 10 bei mir immer ab. Hab schon sämtliche Mods deinstalliert und geht immernoch nicht. 
Jemand eine Idee? Könnte es an DX12 liegen weil dxdiag hab ich DX12 installiert
Treiber usw alles aktuell bevor die Frage aufkommt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. August 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ich finde es super Gämse und so Zeug. Wo geht's hin?Südtirol?
> 
> Mal ne Frage an die Experten:
> 
> Habe grad die Greifen Quest weitergemacht. Dort wo die Soldaten gestorben sind sollte ich mit Hexersinnen Spuren suchen. Hab ich getan. Bin dann zum Greifennest usw. jetzt sehe ich im Questlog das der Teil mit dem untersuchen bei den Toten Soldaten rot mit einem x versehen ist. Also gilt das als nicht gemacht? Hat das Auswirkungen?


Nö, man kann öfter mal Abschnitte von Quests überspringen, für das Endergebnis macht das normalerweise keinen Unterschied.


----------



## orca113 (2. August 2015)

Also keine Einbußen bei Erfahrungspunkten?


----------



## M4xw0lf (2. August 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Also keine Einbußen bei Erfahrungspunkten?


Ich denke nicht, aber überprüft habe ichs nicht.


----------



## BabaYaga (2. August 2015)

Es gibt ja glaube ich mehrere Stellen bis zum eigentlichen Nest, wo du Spuren finden kannst.
Wenn du nicht Step bei Step vorgehst und an einer vorbeiläufst, ist das Spuren untersuchen nicht vollständig und du springst zum nächsten Step. Was aber auch heißt, es ist unvollständig, daher das X.
Für den Verlauf ist es egal aber je nach Quest gibt es für diese Zwischensteps auch ein paar Punkte. Bei manchen sogar sehr viele.
Bei anderen Quest aber wieder nur erst komplett am Ende bei Abschluss der Quest. 
Handlungstechnisch wird sich bei der Greifensache dadurch aber nichts ändern.



Nottulner schrieb:


> Das Spiel stürzt unter Windows 10 bei mir immer ab.



Klingt für mich mal wieder nach typischen Kinderkrankheiten eines neuen Betriebssystems.
Hatte ja auch schon gehört von kaputten W3 Spielständen nach dem Upgrade auf Win10 und so.
Kann dir da aber leider auch nix dazu sagen.
Werde mich auch selbst hüten da ein neues OS raufzumachen, solange ich nicht mit dem Spiel fertig bin xD


----------



## Scholdarr (2. August 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ich finde es super Gämse und so Zeug. Wo geht's hin?Südtirol?
> 
> Mal ne Frage an die Experten:
> 
> Habe grad die Greifen Quest weitergemacht. Dort wo die Soldaten gestorben sind sollte ich mit Hexersinnen Spuren suchen. Hab ich getan. Bin dann zum Greifennest usw. jetzt sehe ich im Questlog das der Teil mit dem untersuchen bei den Toten Soldaten rot mit einem x versehen ist. Also gilt das als nicht gemacht? Hat das Auswirkungen?


Solche Contracts geben eh kaum XP im Vergleich. 25 XP mehr oder weniger sind völlig irrelevant, also keine Sorge. 



Nottulner schrieb:


> Das Spiel stürzt unter Windows 10 bei mir immer ab. Hab schon sämtliche Mods deinstalliert und geht immernoch nicht.
> Jemand eine Idee? Könnte es an DX12 liegen weil dxdiag hab ich DX12 installiert
> Treiber usw alles aktuell bevor die Frage aufkommt.


Scheinbar tritt das Problem vor allem dann auf, wenn man Windows 10 nur updatet, anstatt eine Clean Install vorzunehmen? Wie sieht das bei dir aus?

Hast du schon mal probiert die GPU Treiber komplett neu zu installieren (also vorher einen Systemwipe machen)?


----------



## Gamer090 (3. August 2015)

Spiele es auf Win10 und Heute hatte ich zum ersten mal einen Spielabsturz aber zum Glück wurde ein paar Minuten vorher gespeichert. Kann aber nicht sagen woran es liegt aber bei mir ist das etwas anders, TW3 habe ich noch vor dem installieren von Win10 auf Vista installiert und dort ist es immer noch, der GOG Client hat nur die Verknüpfung neu gemacht.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. August 2015)

Gestern hatte Geralt es eilig aus der Passiflora zu kommen, das er vergessen hat seine Hose wieder anzuziehen.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist mir nach einem Besuch bei der Viola passiert  Sie hat seine Hose aber nicht behalten , die war dann im Inventar.


----------



## orca113 (4. August 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Gestern hatte Geralt es eilig aus der Passiflora zu kommen, das er vergessen hat seine Hose wieder anzuziehen.
> 
> Ist mir nach einem Besuch bei der Viola passiert  Sie hat seine Hose aber nicht behalten , die war dann im Inventar.



Sieht verdächtig nach dem gleichen Puff wie in Flotsam aus. Große Ähnlichkeit.


----------



## Gamer090 (4. August 2015)

Wie komme ich nach Kaer Morhen?? Habe eine Rüstungsquest dort aber dorthin Reiten  geht nicht und habe keinen Schnellreisepinkt dorthin. Geht das nur am Schluss des Spiels oder geht es auch über eine Quest?


----------



## MrLoL1 (4. August 2015)

Du kommst so im 2. drittel der HQ dorthin.
Ich finde das schlecht gelöst, da man ca lvl 20 ist wenn man nach kaer morhen geht.


----------



## Scholdarr (4. August 2015)

MrLoL1 schrieb:


> Du kommst so im 2. drittel der HQ dorthin.
> Ich finde das schlecht gelöst, da man ca lvl 20 ist wenn man nach kaer morhen geht.



Welchen Lvl man hat, hängt stark davon ab, wie viele Nebenquests man macht.


----------



## MrLoL1 (4. August 2015)

Also empfehlen würd ichs ab lvl 20


----------



## BabaYaga (5. August 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Gestern hatte Geralt es eilig aus der Passiflora zu kommen, das er vergessen hat seine Hose wieder anzuziehen.
> 
> Ist mir nach einem Besuch bei der Viola passiert  Sie hat seine Hose aber nicht behalten , die war dann im Inventar.




Hahahaha dasselbe ist mir vor ein paar Tagen auch passiert.
Nur war ich schon  mitten in einem Kampf als ich registriert hab, dass ich gar keine Hose an habe xDD 

Oh Mann und gestern ein Schwert von einem Doppler erhalten, Level 42. 
Wirds wohl auch erst im NG+ oder mit den Erweiterungen interessant.  Glaub ja kaum, dass man da selbst mit nem vollständigen Run hinkommt.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. August 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Wirds wohl auch erst im NG+ oder mit den Erweiterungen interessant.  Glaub ja kaum, dass man da selbst mit nem vollständigen Run hinkommt.



Wenn man wirklich nur die Quests macht ehr nicht. Wenn man noch ein paar Level lang Monster klatsch schafft man das locker. Gibt stellen im Spiel da macht man nur durch Monster umhauen in ner Stunde locker seine 5 Level voll.


----------



## Scholdarr (5. August 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenn man wirklich nur die Quests macht ehr nicht. Wenn man noch ein paar Level lang Monster klatsch schafft man das locker. Gibt stellen im Spiel da macht man nur durch Monster umhauen in ner Stunde locker seine 5 Level voll.



Wem's Spaß macht. 

Stupides Grinding imo ohne irgendeinen Sinn, da es ja eh keine Quests und Aufgaben auf dieser Stufe mehr gibt.


----------



## Nottulner (5. August 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Solche Contracts geben eh kaum XP im Vergleich. 25 XP mehr oder weniger sind völlig irrelevant, also keine Sorge.
> 
> 
> Scheinbar tritt das Problem vor allem dann auf, wenn man Windows 10 nur updatet, anstatt eine Clean Install vorzunehmen? Wie sieht das bei dir aus?
> ...



Habe mal die Dateien reparieren lassen von Steam und rennt es wieder wie doof. 

Danke für deine Mühe


----------



## BabaYaga (5. August 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenn man wirklich nur die Quests macht ehr nicht. Wenn man noch ein paar Level lang Monster klatsch schafft man das locker. Gibt stellen im Spiel da macht man nur durch Monster umhauen in ner Stunde locker seine 5 Level voll.



Sowas zähl ich aber nicht als "normales" durchspielen.
Ich spreche von Leveln die man erreicht, weil man eben z.b alle Dinge die es zu erledigen gibt, erledigt. Quasi ein 100%-Run  ergibt für mich das maximale an möglichen XP (+/- ein paar Zerquetschte mehr oder weniger je nach Entscheidung) die ich bei einem Durchlauf erreichen kann.  Klar kann ich mich stundenlang damit beschäftigen sinnfrei endlos respawnende Monster abzuschlachten, ich möchte aber bezweifeln, dass das der Hintergedanke war, beim Platzieren von Equipment mit solch hohem Level...


----------



## NicoGermanman (6. August 2015)

Bin nun auch fertig und hab auch noch das beste ende gehabt. 

Frage an euch, wenn ihr mit so einem Spiel fertig seit, spielt ihr dann noch weiter (kein New Game +), also versuchen noch alles zu entdecken und noch ein paar Qests erledigen?
Ich hab dazu eigentlich gar keine lust mehr, obwohl Witcher 3 einfach geil ist.


----------



## Gamer090 (6. August 2015)

NicoGermanman schrieb:


> Bin nun auch fertig und hab auch noch das beste ende gehabt.
> 
> Frage an euch, wenn ihr mit so einem Spiel fertig seit, spielt ihr dann noch weiter (kein New Game +), also versuchen noch alles zu entdecken und noch ein paar Qests erledigen?
> Ich hab dazu eigentlich gar keine lust mehr, obwohl Witcher 3 einfach geil ist.



Ich will alle Quests wenn möglich vor dem Ende erledigt haben um ein möglichst hohes Level zu haben, jetzige Gegner sind manchmal schon schwer, wie schwer wird wohl das Ende sein? (Bitte nicht verraten )


----------



## Cook2211 (6. August 2015)

Also wenn ein Spiel mich begeistert hat - und das ist bei TW3 der Fall - dann fange ich gerne direkt nochmal von vorne an. Oftmals entdeckt man beim zweiten Spielen Dinge, die man beim ersten Durchgang verpasst hat.


----------



## ein_schelm (6. August 2015)

Ich weiß jetzt schon das ich mir die beiden DLC besorge... für 25 € kann man diese quasi Vorbestellen. Hat sich schon jemand Gedanken gemacht ob sich dieser Season Pass lohnt. Was werden diese DLCs kosten?


----------



## NicoGermanman (6. August 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ich will alle Quests wenn möglich vor dem Ende erledigt haben um ein möglichst hohes Level zu haben, jetzige Gegner sind manchmal schon schwer, wie schwer wird wohl das Ende sein? (Bitte nicht verraten )



Keine Sorge, ich hasse Spoiler deshalb mach ich sowas auch nicht.


----------



## micsterni14 (7. August 2015)

Spielt eigentlich jemand TW3 mit einer GTX680? 

MfG


----------



## Gamer090 (7. August 2015)

Ich muss mal Dampf ablassen über Skellige:



Spoiler



Will in einem Dorf die Belohnung für den Kill eines Monsters beim Leuchtturm holen, dann kommen 2 andere dazu die frech werden. Dachte gleich mal, denen ein paar aufs Maul geben wird sie wieder zu Vernunft bringen. Toll, irgendwie schaffen sie es Geralt Ohnmächtig zu schlagen was mir noch nie passiert ist und dann holen sie noch die Schwerter raus und erledigen den anderen NPC(Name ist mir entfallen) Dann ist Geralt derjenige der in den Knast wandert. 





Spoiler



Musste für jemand anders weil er seiner Frau eine schwarze Perle schenken wollte, in das Meer tauchen gehen und die beiden Sirenen waren mit der Armbrust kein Problem. Aber sobald ich fertig bin, sehe ich wie der NPC am Ufer von Monstern angegriffen wird und tot ist bevor ich da bin. Wie wäre es mit um Hilfe schreien?? 



Muss auch ständig umwege machen anstatt wie in Velen einfach quer durch den Wald klar in Skellige gibts Berge und deswegen auch grosse Umwege. Dann rutscht Geralt ständig wenn er auf eine etwas steile Stelle kommt und ich dachte er hätte genug Mukis dafür  

Werde Skellige nur noch für die wichtigsten Quests besuchen weil ich von den Inseln dort einfach die Schnauze voll habe.


----------



## Cook2211 (7. August 2015)

Ja, das fand ich auch etwas nervig. Bei der Insel, wo man später den Endkampf bestreitet ist das ganz besonders nervig.


----------



## orca113 (7. August 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt schon das ich mir die beiden DLC besorge... für 25 € kann man diese quasi Vorbestellen. Hat sich schon jemand Gedanken gemacht ob sich dieser Season Pass lohnt. Was werden diese DLCs kosten?



GLaube mit dem Season Pass an sich sind die beiden Add Ons bzw. DLC dann abgedeckt.

Sagt mal das Update was gerade Läuft, 7,5 Gb ist das jetzt nur dieses New Game + oder ist das 1.08? Bzw 1.08 im Sinne Patch und kommt Game + noch?

Noch ne Frage:

Sind das große optische Unterschiede zu den Alternativen Looks von Yennever, Triss und Ciri? Ist es empfehlenswert die original Looks zu lassen?


----------



## Amokhunter (7. August 2015)

Die Optionalen Looks, bei Ciri finde ichs um längen besser, da sie Chainmail bekommt anstatt im Shirt rum zu flitzen, schaut etwas mehr nach Schildmaid aus als Bauernmagd 
Triss bekommt ein hübsch dekolletiertes Kleid mit neuer Frisur, Yennefer kann ich jetzt gerade nicht sagen was sich ändert. Letztendlich Geschmackssache in allen 3 Fällen.

@ Gamer090
Zu Spoiler1:
Gescripted, wenn man die Quest macht läuft das gezwungen so ab, mich haben die nicht mal berührt und auf ein mal liege ich im Dreck...

Zu Spoiler2:
Ist sich bööööse Käfer. Gleiches Problem haste mit Keira in der Hauptquest, ein mal in die Wade gebissen und die gute fällt aus den nicht vorhandenen Schuhen. Workaround für deinen Fall: Questobjekt finden, dann den QuestNPC ansprechen um die Quest zu starten, du solltest dann als erstes aufs Korn genommen werden, so dass der QuestNPC keine todbringende Ohrfeige bekommen kann.

Zum Download selbst: Noch jemand außer mir connection probleme mit GoG-Galaxy?


----------



## Gamer090 (7. August 2015)

Amokhunter schrieb:


> Zu Spoiler2:
> Ist sich bööööse Käfer. Gleiches Problem haste mit Keira in der Hauptquest, ein mal in die Wade gebissen und die gute fällt aus den nicht vorhandenen Schuhen. Workaround für deinen Fall: Questobjekt finden, dann den QuestNPC ansprechen um die Quest zu starten, du solltest dann als erstes aufs Korn genommen werden, so dass der QuestNPC keine todbringende Ohrfeige bekommen kann.



Leider kenne ich nicht alle Quests auswendig und weiss deshalb nicht immer VOR dem annehmen der Quest das es eine gibt also muss ich die Quest annhemenoder nicht ??


----------



## Amokhunter (7. August 2015)

In Novigrad ansprechen zum starten an sich, auf Skellige dann erst das Item finden, dann den NPC ansprechen um die Quest weiter zu führen, so sollte das in dem Fall dann zum Erfolg führen.
Soll mit 1.08 aber VSS behoben sein.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. August 2015)

Amokhunter schrieb:


> In Novigrad ansprechen zum starten an sich, auf Skellige dann erst das Item finden, dann den NPC ansprechen um die Quest weiter zu führen, so sollte das in dem Fall dann zum Erfolg führen.
> Soll mit 1.08 aber VSS behoben sein.



VSS??


----------



## SpatteL (7. August 2015)

1.08 ist raus, über GOG-Galaxy läd es bei mir 7,5GB 
Auf der Seite von GOG sind es aber "nur" 2,1GB.

MfG


----------



## Scholdarr (7. August 2015)

SpatteL schrieb:


> 1.08 ist raus, 7,5GB
> (bei GOG)
> 
> MfG



Auf Steam nur 2.1 GB (wobei ich selbst das für einen simplen Patch noch happig finde)...


----------



## Gamer090 (7. August 2015)

7.5GB lädt auch bei mir über GOG aber geht langsam, geht mal alle aus der Leitung will endlich fertig werden


----------



## SpatteL (7. August 2015)

Ich bin es bestimmt nicht, ich lade nur mit 1,5-1,6MB/s.


----------



## Gamer090 (7. August 2015)

SpatteL schrieb:


> Ich bin es bestimmt nicht, ich lade nur mit 1,5-1,6MB/s.



Soso das sagt man dann wieder   Bin fertig kannst also die Leitung für dich haben


----------



## Kurry (7. August 2015)

micsterni14 schrieb:


> Spielt eigentlich jemand TW3 mit einer GTX680?
> 
> MfG



Nein, aber mit 2x670@680Pcb/Takt. 

Was willst du wissen?


----------



## Gamer090 (7. August 2015)

Es gibt schon witzige Quests in TW3, das ich mal Furzende Trolle erledigt  habe war schon super aber diesmal hat Geralt sich mit einem Schwein unterhalten. 



micsterni14 schrieb:


> Spielt eigentlich jemand TW3 mit einer GTX680?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Falls du meinst ob es spielbar ist mit dieser Karte,also 3000GFLOPS reichen locker und 2GB VRAM auch. Ich nutze eine 270X TOXIC mit 2866 GFLOPS und 2GB VRAM und spiele es flüssig auf Hoch.  Nur Hairworks ist deaktiviert aber das soll bei AMD Karten Probleme machen und mir ist dieses Feature egal.


----------



## micsterni14 (8. August 2015)

Dank an die letzten beiden Antworten ...ja, es war gefragt ob es annehmbar laufen wird....

Ich verzichte nur ungern auf Details und Features, dann kann ich auch Konsole spielen ;P

MfG


----------



## ein_schelm (8. August 2015)

Vielleicht kann da jemand was aufklären... mir erschließt sich Ciris flucht nicht ganz:


Spoiler



Ciri flüchtet vor der Wilden Jagt mit diesem Elfenmagier.
Zuerst sind sie auf Skellige. Bei der Abwehr der Angreifer wirkt der Magier diese magische Explosion. 
Ciri und der Magier entkommen durch ein Portal nach Valen - werden aber getrennt.
Ciri landet zuerst bei diesen Muhmen und dann beim Baron.

Bis dahin ist's mir noch klar.

Dann gehts nach Novigrad. Dort will sie ein Fluch brechen. Was hat das mit dem Phylacterium zu tun?
Bei der Flucht aus dem Gefängnis öffnet Ciri ein Portal. Wohin? Nach Skillige?
In einer Erinnerung (auf Skellige) fällt Ciri aus einem Portal und wird von dem Elfenmagier an Land getragen.
Der Elfenmagier war nicht auf der Gefängnisinsel. Oder hat der Elft auf Ciris Ankunft in Skellige gewartet?
Wenig später wird Ciri vom Elfenmagier auf die Nebelinsel gebracht. Die Essenz Ciris wird in ein "Licht" aufbewahrt.
Dann taucht dieser Uma auf - der Elfenmagier. Wann wurde er verflucht? Das muss noch vor Valen passiert sein? 
Dann war dieser Fluch ein schleichender Prozess?


----------



## Amokhunter (8. August 2015)

Antworten im Spoiler.



ein_schelm schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann da jemand was aufklären... mir erschließt sich Ciris flucht nicht ganz:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


----------



## orca113 (8. August 2015)

Verflucht, wieder ne Erscheinung die mir das Leben schwer macht. Diesmal ist Hanna die Sau


----------



## ein_schelm (8. August 2015)

Vermutlich ist das was ich skizziert hab, schon der richtige Ablauf - nur ohne die Fragezeichen...


Spoiler



Der Magier wurde zu Anfang schon verflucht. Ciri wollte den Fluch in Novigrad brechen. Ciri und der Magier "treffen" (ob verabredet als Treffpunkt oder ob der Magier den Teleport aufspüren konnte?) sich wieder in Skellige. Der Magier brachte sie auf die Nebelinsel - danach oder dadurch (würde auch den Streit erklären) verwandelte sich der Magier in Uma.

Und alles in der wagen Hoffnung das Gerald ihn, also Uma, schon finden würde.



Nach der starken und emotionalen Questreihe um Triss bin ich etwas enttäuscht von der Quest mit Yen die vergleichsweise sehr unterkühlt verläuft.


----------



## Gamer090 (8. August 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Verflucht, wieder ne Erscheinung die mir das Leben schwer macht. Diesmal ist Hanna die Sau



Die ist nicht so schwer aber hatte sie auch erst beim zweiten mal du brauchst neben Yrden auch noch das passende Monsteröl auf dem Schwert dann geht es deutlich einfacher.


----------



## Scholdarr (8. August 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Nach der starken und emotionalen Questreihe um Triss bin ich etwas enttäuscht von der Quest mit Yen die vergleichsweise sehr unterkühlt verläuft.



Not sure if serious...

Alleine die Szene als Geralt (wer ist Gerald? Gerald Asamoah?) Yen zum ersten Mal auf Skellige trifft, ist 100 Mal stärker als jede Szene mit Triss. Und die The Last Wish Quest gehört zum Besten, was das Spiel zu bieten hat an emotionalem Storytelling (vorausgesetzt, man gibt Yen NICHT den Laufpass, was ziemlich mangelhaft umgesetzt ist imo). Ansonsten stimmt die Chemie zwischen Geralt und Yen einfach. Da "ist" was und das bringt das Spiel auch gut rüber. Mit Triss ist das nur ein aufgesetztes Highschooldrama...


----------



## NicoGermanman (8. August 2015)

Ich frag mich eigentlich die ganze zeit, wann das Red-Kit kommt.
Sicherlich erst mit der Enhanced Edition (denke nicht das ich dann noch Witcher 3 Zocke).


----------



## orca113 (8. August 2015)

Hallo, sehr komisch:

Gestern begann Galaxy bei mir ein 7,5 Gb Update zu saugen für TW3. Dieses Schlug fehl. Vorhin fing der wieder an 7,5 Gb zu ziehen. Als noch 110 Mb übrig waren tat sich nichts mehr allerdings laut meinem Killer (NIC) Netzwerkmonitor Programm zieht GOG immer weiter mit 6Mbit. Jetzt den Rechner neugestartet und GOG zieht wieder etwas 5,4 Gb großes und hat nen Fortschritt bei 25%. Ihr könnt mir erzählen was ihr wollt seit dem hier Windows 10 auf der Kiste ist ist alles Mist egal was.


----------



## SpatteL (8. August 2015)

Bei mir das gleiche.
Gestern Abend ging es bis 98%(nur noch 100MB) und dann ging es nicht mehr weiter, Taskmanager hat aber auch angezeigt, das noch geladen wird.
Habe Galaxy dann man neu gestartet und er hat dann wieder bei 0% angefangen, habe es dann aber erst mal sein lassen.
Heute habe ich mir den Pacht direkt von GOG geladen(nur 2,1GB) und installiert, trotzdem will Galaxy 7,5GB laden...


----------



## orca113 (8. August 2015)

Total Banane. Aber ähnliches Verhalten beobachte ich auch bei Steam Sachen.


----------



## Scholdarr (8. August 2015)

Bei Steam lief bei mir das Update mit 2.1 GB schnell und problemlos. GOG-Launcher ist eben keine Konkurrenz zu Steam, sorry.


----------



## ein_schelm (9. August 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Not sure if serious...



Naja wenn man sich für Triss entscheidet muss man Yen ne abfuhr erteilen und die Begründung warum man nicht mehr mit Yen zusammen sein möchte fand ich eben etwas schwach...


Spoiler



Die Djinn-Story ist bestimmt eine Referenz auf die Bücher aber eine Erklärung die zu Problemen führt oder auch nicht... naja ich fand die Auflösung eben dürftig.


Das mit Triss ist übrigens Herzenssache  die Dame ist dem Hexer gleichgestellt während Yen eine richtige Domina ist .



Spoiler



Noch eine Warnung:
Es gibt keinen Dreier


----------



## orca113 (9. August 2015)

Yen gefällt mir nicht. Sowas war Anfang zwanzig mein Beuteschema. Inzwischen ist eher sowas wie Triss interessant. Obwohl Ciri auch scharf ist (wenn sie älter ist) nur mal so 

Kann man sich den Patch 1.08 bei GOG ziehen und auf nen Stick packen? Dann ziehe ich den beim Nachbarn der hat ne schnellere Leitung


----------



## ein_schelm (9. August 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Obwohl Ciri auch scharf ist (wenn sie älter ist) nur mal so



Also bitte...
Ciri ist Geralts Ziehtochter! Was sie auch sehr glaubhaft umgesetzt haben.


----------



## orca113 (9. August 2015)

Ok  trotzdem sehr hübsch.


----------



## Gamer090 (9. August 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Manchmal habe ich schlechte Karten aber das ist doch mal ein schönes Ergebniss, ich hatte aber Glück weil ohne die Sonnenkarte um die Wettereffekte zu entfernen hätte ich nur mit einer 15er Heldenkarte noch Punkten können. 

Was war euer Rundenrekord in Gwent?


----------



## jamie (9. August 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Was war euer Rundenrekord in Gwent?



162 glaube ich


----------



## Scholdarr (9. August 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Manchmal habe ich schlechte Karten aber das ist doch mal ein schönes Ergebniss, ich hatte aber Glück weil ohne die Sonnenkarte um die Wettereffekte zu entfernen hätte ich nur mit einer 15er Heldenkarte noch Punkten können.
> ...



154. Hätte mit dem zweiten Trebuchet auf insgesamt über 200 kommen können, war mir aber zu riskant wegen möglichem Scorch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





ein_schelm schrieb:


> Naja wenn man sich für Triss entscheidet muss man Yen ne abfuhr erteilen und die Begründung warum man nicht mehr mit Yen zusammen sein möchte fand ich eben etwas schwach...


Oh, das ist sie auch. Die Trennung von Yen ist ziemlich schlecht gelöst in TW3. Wenn man sich aber für Yen entscheidet, haben die entsprechenden Szenen mindestens so viel "Gefühl" wie die Szenen mit Triss...



> Das mit Triss ist übrigens Herzenssache  die Dame ist dem Hexer gleichgestellt während Yen eine richtige Domina ist .


Quatsch. Yen ist halt ne richtige Vollblutfrau mit starkem Charakter. So Typ heißblütige Italienerin. Triss ist dagegen nur ein typisches US-Girly Marke Highschoolromanze. Süß, wenn Geralt 16 oder so wäre... 

Aber jedem das seine. Für Fans der Bücher stellt sich die Frage imo eh nicht.


----------



## ein_schelm (9. August 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Aber jedem das seine. Für Fans der Bücher stellt sich die Frage imo eh nicht.



Denke ich auch... 
Als jemand der nur die Spiele kennt, hat man eben mehr Bezug zu Triss. Sie und Geralt waren schon im ersten Teil zusammen und im zweiten Teil hat Geralt Triss gerettet und ihr seine Liebe gestanden.
Deswegen ist die Auflösung mit Yen, aus dieser Sicht, schon merkwürdig.


Hat schon jemand ne Möglichkeit gefunden wie man diese Hexenjäger und diese Spinner vom ewigen Feuer los wird?


----------



## Gamer090 (9. August 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> 154. Hätte mit dem zweiten Trebuchet auf insgesamt über 200 kommen können, war mir aber zu riskant wegen möglichem Scorch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wie bekommst du denn soviele Heldenkarten in ein Set rein?? Ich kann Geralt nicht in Nördliche Königreiche drin haben wie hast du denn das Geschafft?


----------



## Leonleon1 (9. August 2015)

Ist irgendjemand von euch über Level 43 gekommen ? 

Ich habe Witcher 3 jetzt drei Mal durchgespielt und das Wissen meiner Freunde zusammengepackt und konnte nach dem dritten Durchgang Level 43 erreichen ! 

Hat mich aber auch meine Sommerferien und einige hunderte Spielstunden gekostet. Habe jetzt aber wirklich alles abgegrast, Quest zum richtigen Zeitpunkt gemacht, alle Sets vollständig, keine Nebenquests mehr und Monster bringen einfach nicht genug XP und schummeln ( Glitchen, Voll-Guide, Savegame, Grinden, etc) möchte ich nicht. Mir fällt echt nicht ein, wie ich noch mehr XP erreichen kann. Habe aber noch Rezepte für Waffen lvl 48+ -.-

Ideen? Oder ist das ein Scherz der Entwickler, um die Unvollkommenheit der Hexer zu demonstrieren ? 


Edit: War nicht 48 sondern 46 glaube ich


----------



## SpatteL (9. August 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wie bekommst du denn soviele Heldenkarten in ein Set rein?? Ich kann Geralt nicht in Nördliche Königreiche drin haben wie hast du denn das Geschafft?


Geralt ist doch ein neutraler Held, den kann man in jedes Deck nehmen.


----------



## Scholdarr (9. August 2015)

SpatteL schrieb:


> Geralt ist doch ein neutraler Held, den kann man in jedes Deck nehmen.



So ist es. Ciri, Geralt und Yennefer müssten eigentlich in jedem Deck auftauchen, wenn man die Karte erst mal hat. Wenn nicht, dann muss es sich imo um einen Bug handeln...



Leonleon1 schrieb:


> Ist irgendjemand von euch über Level 43 gekommen ?


Nein, warum auch? Gibt doch Null Content/Quests/Aufgaben oberhalb von Level 35.



ein_schelm schrieb:


> Hat schon jemand ne Möglichkeit gefunden wie man diese Hexenjäger und diese Spinner vom ewigen Feuer los wird?


Los werden? Wie meinst du das? Endgültig? Die Möglichkeit existiert nicht im Spiel, sorry.


----------



## ein_schelm (9. August 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Los werden? Wie meinst du das? Endgültig? Die Möglichkeit existiert nicht im Spiel, sorry.



Oder sie zumindest so zurechtrücken, das die Bande am Ende keine Anderlinge  verbrennt...


Spoiler



Zoltan hat gemeint (als ich ihn gebeten hab Alkohol ins Gefängnis zu bringen um die Wachen abzulenken) das das nicht gehen würde weil es zu gefährlich für Anderlinge (also ihn als Zwerg ist).


... Also müsste man die Situation in Novigrad doch stabilisieren können?!


----------



## Scholdarr (9. August 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Oder sie zumindest so zurechtrücken, das die Bande am Ende keine Anderlinge  verbrennt...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Geht auch nicht. Der offiziellen Timeline zufolge enden die Hexenverfolgungen erst Monate nach den Ereignissen in TW3.


----------



## huenni87 (10. August 2015)

Leonleon1 schrieb:


> Habe aber noch Rezepte für Waffen lvl 48+ -.-
> 
> Ideen? Oder ist das ein Scherz der Entwickler, um die Unvollkommenheit der Hexer zu demonstrieren ?



Das ist kein Scherz der Entwickler. Das ist ein System im Spiel. Wenn du jetzt lvl 43 bist und ein Rezept findest was du noch nicht haben solltest, könnte das ein lvl 55 Gegenstand enthalten. Das liegt einfach daran das die Rezepte abgesehen von den besonderen Gegenständen sich an dein lvl anpassen. Du kannst jetzt bei den Schmieden ja wahrscheinlich auch Gegenstände kaufen die für dein lvl zu hoch sind. Du könntest jetzt auch auf lvl 100 grinden und würdest beim Schmied vermutlich dennoch ein Random Schwert für lvl 102 finden. Wer will es versuchen? Freiwillige vor.  

Abgesehen davon gebe ich Scholdarr Recht. Es macht keinen Sinn so hoch zu leveln da es keinen Content mehr für ein solches lvl gibt. Ich bin jetzt lvl 38 mit meinem Charakter. Habe alles gemacht außer den lvl ?48? Greif auf Skellige und ein paar Schmugglerverstecke im Meer auf Skellige. Ein paar XP erhält man ja durch das töten von Monstern aber das war es auch.


----------



## ein_schelm (10. August 2015)

Und ich dachte die Gegner werden nicht stärker als Level 30 bzw. 35?!
Ich könnt auch ohne Level auskommen - wäre mir sogar lieber.
Wenn ich Grinden will, zock ich Diablo. 

The Witcher 3 spiel ich wegen der großartigen Geschichten!

Hab jetzt die Hauptquest beendet...
Warnung: fetter Spoiler zum Ende.


Spoiler



Das Ende war einfach nur großartig! Erst ein Schockmoment und dann Erleichterung. Ein Wechselbad der Gefühle! Bei mir ist Geralt mit Ciri durchs Land gezogen und hat ihr das Hexerhandwerk gelehrt - bis sie sich getrennt haben und Geralt sesshaft wurde - bei Triss <3.



Wie sah es bei euch aus?


----------



## huenni87 (10. August 2015)

Werden sie auch nicht. Das ist es ja. Nur die Standardausrüstung levelt mit. Daher auch kein Grund so hoch zu leveln. Mit lvl 43 macht man dann jeden Gegner im Schlaf platt. Es gibt lediglich auf Skellige einen Greifen der lvl 48 ist.

PS: Hatte das gleiche Ende und fand es sehr gut.


----------



## Scholdarr (10. August 2015)

Das Ende ist die reinste Katastrophe. Schlecht geschrieben, schlecht inszeniert, schlecht designed, völlig linear ohne jegliche Einflussnahme durch den Spieler und dazu noch ein gnadenloser Lore-Rape... 

Für mich hat das Ende das ganze Spiel ruiniert...


----------



## JimSim3 (10. August 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Oder sie zumindest so zurechtrücken, das die Bande am Ende keine Anderlinge  verbrennt...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Das hängt davon ab, ob du Triss und den Magiern zur Flucht verholfen hast oder nicht. Wenn die Magier weg sind, wird halt alles andere verbrannt (Also alles was nicht Mensch und hörig ist) und dann kann auch Zoltan leider nicht mehr helfen. Beheben lässt sich das leider nicht wirklich. Man kann sich vorher anders entscheiden, den Magiern und Triss also nicht helfen, dann werden die gejagt und Zoltan hat (noch) seine Ruhe. Ansonsten muss man Radovid umbringen, damit der Zustand sich zumindest im Abspann wieder ändert...


----------



## huenni87 (10. August 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das Ende ist die reinste Katastrophe. Schlecht geschrieben, schlecht inszeniert, schlecht designed, völlig linear ohne jegliche Einflussnahme durch den Spieler und dazu noch ein gnadenloser Lore-Rape...
> 
> Für mich hat das Ende das ganze Spiel ruiniert...



Jetzt muss ich mit meinen 28 Jahren dann aber doch nochmal fragen. Was ist denn ein Lore-Rape? Dat hab ick ja noch nie gehört. 

PS: Ich meinte mit "und fand es sehr gut." das es mir, im Vergleich zu den anderen möglichen Enden, am besten gefallen hat und ich damit zufrieden war. Insgesamt war mir das Ende aber auch etwas zu lasch dahin geklatscht. Auch hat einiges an Infos zu anderen Charakteren gefehlt. Ich habe das hier und auch in dem Storythreat schon ausführlich beschrieben. Aber von den möglichen zu erreichenden Enden finde ich das am besten.


----------



## ein_schelm (10. August 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das Ende ist die reinste Katastrophe.



So krass können Meinungen auseinander gehen... *wow*

Kenne nur die Spiele und hab vielleicht deshalb eine andere Sicht.
Es gibt ja mehrere Enden. Gefällt dir gar keines? Wie hätte es für dich ausgehen müssen?

Was mir aber auffällt ist das die Leute, sofern ihnen etwas nicht gefällt, meinen daran rummeckern zu dürfen. Bei Mass Effekt das gleiche.
Wäre wie wenn ich einem Künstler sagen würde, wie er sein Werk zu schaffen hat...


----------



## blautemple (10. August 2015)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mit meinen 28 Jahren dann aber doch nochmal fragen. Was ist denn ein Lore-Rape? Dat hab ick ja noch nie gehört.



Ich denke mal ne "Vergewaltigung" des Witcher Universums...
Aber so heftiges Denglish muss nun echt nicht sein


----------



## huenni87 (10. August 2015)

Ok...Na ja ich kenne die Bücher nicht. Habe mir nur einige Zusammenfassungen durchgelesen um einigermaßen im Bilde zu sein. Daher kann ich das nicht einschätzen ob das Ende im Bezug auf das Witcher Universum so furchtbar schlecht ist. Unterm Strich habe ich aber auch gelesen das der Autor der Bücher bei einer möglichen Fortsetzung der Bücher, die Spiele nicht berücksichtigen wird. Also ist dann was das betrifft eh alles im Eimer.


----------



## Scholdarr (10. August 2015)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Ok...Na ja ich kenne die Bücher nicht. Habe mir nur einige Zusammenfassungen durchgelesen um einigermaßen im Bilde zu sein. Daher kann ich das nicht einschätzen ob das Ende im Bezug auf das Witcher Universum so furchtbar schlecht ist. Unterm Strich habe ich aber auch gelesen das der Autor der Bücher bei einer möglichen Fortsetzung der Bücher, die Spiele nicht berücksichtigen wird. Also ist dann was das betrifft eh alles im Eimer.



Ist mir klar, dass das Leute, die die Bücher nicht kennen, unter Umständen ganz anders sehen. Nichtsdestotrotz ist das Ende auch ohne Kenntnis der Bücher so richtig schlecht imo.

"Canon" sind die Spiele nicht. Professionelle Fan-Fiction, wenn man so will, das ist mir eh klar.


----------



## BabaYaga (10. August 2015)

Also ich kenne die Bücher auch nicht und in Bezug auf die Frauen finde ich Yen zwar optisch heiß (vor allem im alt. Outfit), würde mich aber maximal für einen ONS interessieren, von daher hat die bei mir im Spiel absolut 0 Chance.
Ja, "The Last Wish" finde ich trotzdem verdammt cool, ändert aber letzten Endes auch nix für mich in Bezug auf Yen 
Ist doch im Grunde wie im echten Leben alles eine Geschmacksfrage des Spielenden 
Irgendwie bin ich auch froh die Bücher nicht zu kennen, wenn ich sehe wie sehr das Ende genau jene Personen aufregt, die sie gelesen haben 
Manchmal ist Unwissenheit eben doch ein Segen


----------



## Gamer090 (10. August 2015)

Wie kann ich das HUD in der PC Version deaktivieren um Screenshots zu machen? In den Tasteneinstellungen ist nix dazu zu finden.


----------



## ein_schelm (11. August 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Irgendwie bin ich auch froh die Bücher nicht zu kennen, wenn ich sehe wie sehr das Ende genau jene Personen aufregt, die sie gelesen haben



Was mich immer noch interessieren würde ist wie sich die Fans der Bücher das Ende vorgestellt haben!? Es gibt immerhin mehrere Enden und nicht jedes Ende ist mit Triss...
Oder ist es:
Warnung: Spoiler zum Ende.


Spoiler



Das Ciri die weiße  Kälte besiegt hat ohne zu sterben? Authentischer wäre es gewesen aber mal ernsthaft, die ersten Minuten nach dem Finale (als es so aussah, als wäre Tod) dacht ich nur nein - das kanns nicht sein so. Darf das Spiel nicht Enden.

Die Muhmen haben anfangs auch eher auf dicke Hose gemacht.





Scholdarr schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz ist das Ende auch ohne Kenntnis der Bücher so richtig schlecht imo.



Das kann ich nicht so stehen lassen! Du spricht für dich!

Ich fand das Ende großartig!


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. August 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Was mich immer noch interessieren würde ist wie sich die Fans der Bücher das Ende vorgestellt haben!? Es gibt immerhin mehrere Enden und nicht jedes Ende ist mit Triss...
> Oder ist es:
> Warnung: Spoiler zum Ende.
> 
> ...


Es ist aber tatsächlich einfach handwerklich schlecht gemacht. Nicht die Inszenierung, sondern die Erzählung an sich. Nichts führt zu diesem Ende, es passiert einfach.
Diese Kritik ist sogar noch unabhängig von den Büchern gültig - wenn man die als Hintergrund miteinbezieht, ist das Ende restlos daneben.


----------



## ein_schelm (11. August 2015)

Nochmal: wie hätte es den enden müssen?
Einfach nur zu sagen das das Ende doof sei, ist etwas schwach...


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. August 2015)

Die Frage ist hier nicht "wie hätte es enden müssen" (da gibt es schließlich immer noch unheimlich viele Möglichkeiten) sondern "wie hätte es nicht enden dürfen", und da ist die Antwort eben leider: so wie es endet. 
Das Ende ist in weiten Teilen völlig unbeeinflusst von allem was man im Spiel getan und entschieden hat, und noch dazu war es vorher nie Thema im Spiel, für keine der vorkommenden Personen.


----------



## ein_schelm (11. August 2015)

Was ist den passiert was nicht hätte passieren dürfen?


----------



## Scholdarr (11. August 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Was ist den passiert was nicht hätte passieren dürfen?



Die ganze Geschichte mit dem weißen Frost ganz am Ende ist ganz, ganz, ganz, ganz großer Humbug, und zwar in jeglicher Hinsicht (Pacing/Struktur, Storytelling, Lore, Choice&Consequence). Und dabei ist es unerheblich, ob Ciri stirbt oder nicht. Es geht darum, dass das an sich nicht passieren dürfte, zumindest nicht in der Form, wie es im Spiel präsentiert wird. 

Das ist aber nur ein Teil des Ganzen. Die Probleme fangen eigentlich schon direkt nach der Schlacht um Kaer Morhen an, dem eigentlichen Höhepunkt des Spiels...

Wenn du wirklich mehr wissen willst, warum ich das Ende für so schlecht halte -> Why the main narrative in the last third of the game is a bad hot mess [major spoilers!!!]!!!



ein_schelm schrieb:


> Das kann ich nicht so stehen lassen! Du spricht für dich!
> 
> Ich fand das Ende großartig!


Ich spreche doch für mich...

imo = in my opinion = meiner Meinung nach


----------



## huenni87 (11. August 2015)

Ok, der Text ist mir dann doch zu heftig um ihn auf Englisch zu lesen. Für meine einfachen Englischkenntnisse ist mir das zu komplex als das ich alles verstehen würde.


----------



## LorenorZ (11. August 2015)

ich fand das Ende okay. Mmn sind Spiel und Buch 2 verschiedene Dinge, die auch unterschiedlich angepackt werden müssen. Man muss aber sagen, das Ende war sehr verwirrend mit dem Frost usw. 


Spoiler



Auch wird im Spiel viel offen gelassen, z. B. haut die Muhme mit der Kette ab und wird nie wieder erwähnt. Das fand ich schwach. Sonst war es sehr geil, vor allem als Ciri von der Kaiserlichen Armee abgeholt wird, das Fischen vorher,....schön gemacht


----------



## huenni87 (11. August 2015)

Diese Diskussion zu dem Game habe ich im Netz aber schon öfter gelesen. Gerade auch bei der Frage Yen oder Triss. Ich lese da immer nur "wer die Bücher kennt muss Yen nehmen" oder "Geralt würde sich nie für Triss entscheiden". Aber das genau unterscheidet das Spiel auch hauptsächlich vom Buch. Ich steuere den Charakter, also macht er auch was ich will und nicht das was der Geralt in den Büchern bzw. der Autor der Bücher will. Für Fans der Bücher ist das dann in der Regel ein Stilbruch.

Nichts desto trotz ist es aber wie schon gesagt auch bei mir so das mir am Ende noch etwas gefehlt hat. Ich fand mein Ende im Bezug auf Ciri gut, aber die anderen Dinge die da so passiert sind während des Spiels waren mir zu dünn aufgelöst am Schluss. Außerdem ist das Ende meiner Meinung nach zu politisch und befasst sich zuviel mit dem Krieg statt mit den Figuren rund um Geralt. Das fand ich schade.

@LorenorZ: Dein Beitrag enthält schon einige Infos die man als Spoiler bezeichnen kann. Gerade der letzte Teil. Wir sind hier nicht im Story Thread. Also am besten in einen Spoilertag packen.


----------



## ein_schelm (11. August 2015)

huenni87 schrieb:


> aber die anderen Dinge die da so passiert sind während des Spiels waren mir zu dünn aufgelöst am Schluss. Außerdem ist das Ende meiner Meinung nach zu politisch und befasst sich zuviel mit dem Krieg statt mit den Figuren rund um Geralt. Das fand ich schade.



Es kommen ja noch DLCs und die können nicht erst da ansetzen, an dem das Spiel aufhört (am Ende lebt Geralt glücklich und zufrieden - es sei denn er hat sichs mit allen drei Mädels verscherzt).
Vielleicht werden einige Stränge erweitert. 

Zudem erfährt man schon während des Spielverlaufs wie einzelne Handlungen Konsequenzen nach sich ziehen. 

Naja, wie gesagt, finde ich es sehr komisch wenn man den Ausgang von Spielen beklagt. Keiner beschwert sich über den Story Verlauf von "Der Herr der Ringe". Vielleicht sollte man nicht alles so ernst nehmen und einfach Spaß dran haben oder es ein lassen.


----------



## huenni87 (11. August 2015)

Es bleibt dennoch vieles offen. Das Ende von Teil 2 hat deutlich mehr Infos für den Spieler rüber gebracht als das Ende von Teil 3. Immerhin soll Teil 3 ja der Abschluss rund um Geralt sein. Natürlich hast du Recht. Die DLC die noch kommen spielen zeitlich vor dem Ende des Spiels. Ich bezweifle aber das die DLC an dem Ausgang der verschiedenen, bereits vorhandenen Storylines noch etwas ändern. Vielleicht irgendwann mal eine Enhanced Edition aber das wird noch dauern, wenn überhaupt.

Abgesehen davon hat mir das Ende mit Sicherheit nicht das Spiel versaut und ich beschwere mich auch nicht darüber. Ich sage halt nur das es nach über 100 Std. Spielzeit recht kurz gehalten ist. Da du es angesprochen hast, wenn ich da an das Ende von "Herr der Ringe - Die Rückkehr des Königs" denke. Da wurde im Prinzip jedem Charakter nochmal seine fünf Minuten gegeben. So ausführlich muss es zwar dann nicht sein aber ok. 

Ach ja, und ich denke schon das es auch Leute gibt die sich über den Storyverlauf von Herr der Ringe aufregen.


----------



## ein_schelm (11. August 2015)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Ach ja, und ich denke schon das es auch Leute gibt die sich über den Storyverlauf von Herr der Ringe aufregen.



Ja. Okay. Klar. Die Leute brauchen wohl etwas worüber sie sich aufregen können  jedem das seine.



huenni87 schrieb:


> Ich bezweifle aber das die DLC an dem Ausgang der verschiedenen, bereits vorhandenen Storylines noch etwas ändern.



Das nicht aber einiges noch beleuchten.
Zum Beispiel haben sich einige Fans unzufrieden über mangelnde Inhalte mit Triss gezeigt. Worauf die Entwickler meinten das man sich dieser Kritik annehme würde. 
Also nicht ausgeschlossen das an einigen stellen noch etwas mehr Content kommt. Der Entwickler hat sich ja sehr Spielernah gezeigt...


Spoiler



Die letzt Muhme was ist mit der? Hab gehört das man diese irgendwo töten könnte?! Vielleicht ist die auch ein Kandidat für einen DLC


----------



## Scholdarr (11. August 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> aja, wie gesagt, finde ich es sehr komisch wenn man den Ausgang von Spielen beklagt. Keiner beschwert sich über den Story Verlauf von "Der Herr der Ringe". Vielleicht sollte man nicht alles so ernst nehmen und einfach Spaß dran haben oder es ein lassen.


Verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz. Das heißt ja so in etwa, dass man Geschichten generelle nicht kritisieren darf? Weil...?

Wenn es gute Gründe dafür gibt, dass die Story von TW3 ihre Schwächen hat, dann kann man die auch nennen. Das ist schlicht Kritik und nicht verboten oder so. Wenn man Probleme mit der Story von LOTR hat, kann man die natürlich genauso nennen. Und ja, es gibt sehr wohl Leute, die das so sehen und dafür auch gute Argumente haben. Allerdings ist die Story von LOTR einfach deutlich besser strukturiert als die von TW3. Daher fällt die Kritik umso schwerer.

Davon abgesehen versagt TW3 auch als RPG völlig am Ende. Es gibt im letzten Drittel des Spiels keine einzige harte und bedeutende Entscheidung mehr für den Spieler. Aber ich denke mal, dass sollte man auch nicht so "ernst" nehmen, weil...?





ein_schelm schrieb:


> Ja. Okay. Klar. Die Leute brauchen wohl etwas worüber sie sich aufregen können  jedem das seine.


Nur weil einem etwas nicht wichtig ist, muss man sich nicht gleich über andere lustig machen, ok? Das nennt sich übrigens "dismissive behaviour" und ist in so gut wie allen Foren dieser Welt verboten, weil es nur darauf abzielt, die Meinungen von anderen ins Lächerliche zu ziehen, ohne selbst was zur Diskussion beitragen zu wollen... 



> Zum Beispiel haben sich einige Fans unzufrieden über mangelnde Inhalte mit Triss gezeigt. Worauf die Entwickler meinten das man sich dieser Kritik annehme würde.


Ob das gut oder schlecht ist, sei mal dahingestellt. Allerdings sind diverse Inhalte zu Triss schon im letzten Patch in den Dateien zu finden. Es ist also sehr wahrscheinlich, dass es dazu bald Neues geben wird. Schön auch, dass dann gleich noch mal die Lore gebrochen wird...
Also nicht ausgeschlossen das an einigen stellen noch etwas mehr Content kommt. Der Entwickler hat sich ja sehr Spielernah gezeigt...[/Quote]
Fanservice- =/= spielernah

Was CDPR seit TW3 so produziert ist alles andere als spielernah. Einfach business as usual imo.



> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Die letzt Muhme was ist mit der? Hab gehört das man diese irgendwo töten könnte?! Vielleicht ist die auch ein Kandidat für einen DLC





Spoiler



Die tötet man jetzt schon im Spiel, wenn man das "schlechte" Ende erwischt.


----------



## LorenorZ (11. August 2015)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Diese Diskussion zu dem Game habe ich im Netz aber schon öfter gelesen. Gerade auch bei der Frage Yen oder Triss. Ich lese da immer nur "wer die Bücher kennt muss Yen nehmen" oder "Geralt würde sich nie für Triss entscheiden". Aber das genau unterscheidet das Spiel auch hauptsächlich vom Buch. Ich steuere den Charakter, also macht er auch was ich will und nicht das was der Geralt in den Büchern bzw. der Autor der Bücher will. Für Fans der Bücher ist das dann in der Regel ein Stilbruch.
> 
> Nichts desto trotz ist es aber wie schon gesagt auch bei mir so das mir am Ende noch etwas gefehlt hat. Ich fand mein Ende im Bezug auf Ciri gut, aber die anderen Dinge die da so passiert sind während des Spiels waren mir zu dünn aufgelöst am Schluss. Außerdem ist das Ende meiner Meinung nach zu politisch und befasst sich zuviel mit dem Krieg statt mit den Figuren rund um Geralt. Das fand ich schade.
> 
> @LorenorZ: Dein Beitrag enthält schon einige Infos die man als Spoiler bezeichnen kann. Gerade der letzte Teil. Wir sind hier nicht im Story Thread. Also am besten in einen Spoilertag packen.



Sorry, ich dachte weil hier schon vorher gespoilert wurde wären sie hier nicht nötig.
Wie funktioniert das mit den spoilertags bei euch?


----------



## huenni87 (11. August 2015)

ein_schelm schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Die letzt Muhme was ist mit der? Hab gehört das man diese irgendwo töten könnte?! Vielleicht ist die auch ein Kandidat für einen DLC



Fällt für einen DLC eigentlich aus denn:



Spoiler



Sie hat Ciri ja das Medaillon geklaut. Wenn du das schlechte Ende erwischt, macht sich Geralt danach auf das Medaillon von der zurück zuholen und die natürlich zu töten. Wenn du willst einfach mal bei Youtube die anderen Enden anschauen. Bei den anderen beiden Enden bleibt das ein offener Punkt.



Edit: Scholdarr war schneller.


----------



## huenni87 (11. August 2015)

LorenorZ schrieb:


> Sorry, ich dachte weil hier schon vorher gespoilert wurde wären sie hier nicht nötig.
> Wie funktioniert das mit den spoilertags bei euch?



Hin und wieder rutscht jemanden mal was raus. 

Einfach:

[***spoiler]Deinen Text hier einfügen, ohne die drei Sterne am Anfang.[/spoiler]


----------



## BabaYaga (11. August 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wie kann ich das HUD in der PC Version deaktivieren um Screenshots zu machen? In den Tasteneinstellungen ist nix dazu zu finden.



Optionen - Grafik - Anzeige konfigurieren...
Einfach alles abschalten und das HUD ist leer.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. August 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Optionen - Grafik - Anzeige konfigurieren...
> Einfach alles abschalten und das HUD ist leer.



Stimmt das geht auch aber dachte eher an eine Tastenverknüpfung, mal sehen ob es noch kommt, hat jemand es mal geschafft dieses "Dorf" von Monstern oder Banditen zu befreien? Es ist in White Orchard, bevor ich auf Skellige alles erledige will ich White Orchard fertig haben. Velen ist fertig fehlen nur noch die Gwent Quests und das Turnier, mal sehen ob ich gewinne.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## huenni87 (11. August 2015)

Das wirst du nicht schaffen. Das Ding ist verbuggt. Man findet zwar das Vieh was es zu töten gibt und kann dies auch beseitigen aber das löst den Marker nicht. Musst du leider mit leben. Mir geht's genauso.


----------



## Schachmatt123 (11. August 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> hat jemand es mal geschafft dieses "Dorf" von Monstern oder Banditen zu befreien? Es ist in White Orchard, bevor ich auf Skellige alles erledige will ich White Orchard fertig haben.


Klar doch. Ich bin zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten hin und irgendwann hat es geklappt. Sowohl in meinem ersten als auch im aktuellen Durchgang ist der Ort abgefrühstückt. Sind mehrere Ghule die es zu erledigen gilt. Mal tauchen sie alle auf, mal nicht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. August 2015)

Das wird so schwer für mich aber ich kann einfach 20 mal meditieren bis die passende Zeit für die Ghoule da ist.


----------



## huenni87 (12. August 2015)

Schachmatt123 schrieb:


> Klar doch. Ich bin zu unterschiedlichen Zeiten hin und irgendwann hat es geklappt. Sowohl in meinem ersten als auch im aktuellen Durchgang ist der Ort abgefrühstückt. Sind mehrere Ghule die es zu erledigen gilt. Mal tauchen sie alle auf, mal nicht:



Also ich habe das auch schon alles probiert aber da kommt einfach nix. Hatte schon vor Wochen deswegen im Netz geschaut und es scheinen noch deutlich mehr das Problem zu haben. Da tauchen einfach keine Gegner auf.


----------



## orca113 (12. August 2015)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Also ich habe das auch schon alles probiert aber da kommt einfach nix. Hatte schon vor Wochen deswegen im Netz geschaut und es scheinen noch deutlich mehr das Problem zu haben. Da tauchen einfach keine Gegner auf.



Vielleicht wird es jetzt noch gefixt mit einem der nächsten Updates?


----------



## Nightslaver (12. August 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird es jetzt noch gefixt mit einem der nächsten Updates?



Ach, wen CDPR an einer Stelle mal was schaft zu fixen funktioniert im gleichen Augenblick an 10 anderen Stellen wieder an einer Quest irgendwas nicht. 
Zumindest hab ich diesen Eindruck seit jedem Patch der auf 1.05 folgte...


----------



## orca113 (12. August 2015)

Hoffe nicht wieder.

Also ich kriege 1.08 durch den Galaxy Client nicht drauf. 

Egal. System wird platt gemacht. Also Spielstände einfach kopieren irgendwohin und wenn Spiel neu installiert ist wieder in den entsprechenden Ordner packen?


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. August 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Also Spielstände einfach kopieren irgendwohin und wenn Spiel neu installiert ist wieder in den entsprechenden Ordner packen?



Genau.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. August 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach, wen CDPR an einer Stelle mal was schaft zu fixen funktioniert im gleichen Augenblick an 10 anderen Stellen wieder an einer Quest irgendwas nicht.
> Zumindest hab ich diesen Eindruck seit jedem Patch der auf 1.05 folgte...



Ich bin echt froh, dass ich das Spiel noch mit Version 1.03 durchgezockt hab. Scheinbar hat sich das Spiel seither nicht wirklich verbessert...


----------



## Nightslaver (12. August 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich bin echt froh, dass ich das Spiel noch mit Version 1.03 durchgezockt hab. Scheinbar hat sich das Spiel seither nicht wirklich verbessert...



Ist doch an sich nichts neues.
Schon bei The Witcher 2 war es so das die Releaseversion bei mir runder lief als die  EE. 
Von daher war ich mir bei TW3 fast schon sicher das es da auch nur mit jedem Patch verbuggter werden würde.^^

Aber was kümmert es mich, mit 1.05 lief TW3 bei mir absolut rund durch, ich bin durch und für die beiden Erweiterungen im Oktober 2015 und 2016 wird nochmal ein altes Save geladen und da weitergespielt, so bleiben mir etwaige Bugs des Hauptspiels, die seit damals dazu kamen erspart.


----------



## BabaYaga (12. August 2015)

Kann eigentlich in keinster Weise von einer Verschlimmbesserung sprechen.
Hab mit 1.07 neu begonnen und mir kam bislang noch keine einzige verbuggte Quest oder Ähnliches unter.
Auch mit 1.08 nicht, im Gegenteil. Bin mittlerweile wieder bei Level 20 angekommen und es läuft alles wie am Schnürchen.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. August 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Kann eigentlich in keinster Weise von einer Verschlimmbesserung sprechen.
> Hab mit 1.07 neu begonnen und mir kam bislang noch keine einzige verbuggte Quest oder Ähnliches unter.
> Auch mit 1.08 nicht, im Gegenteil. Bin mittlerweile wieder bei Level 20 angekommen und es läuft alles wie am Schnürchen.



Naja, ich hatte auch schon mit 1.03 keine einzige verbuggte Quest...


----------



## huenni87 (13. August 2015)

Also ich hatte in meinem ersten Durchlauf nur drei Fragezeichen die nicht aufzulösen waren. Ansonsten war alles gut. Keine groben Bugs die mich am spielen gehindert hätten. Mein Spiel ist auch nie abgestürzt oder sonstwas. Auch jetzt unter 1.08 läuft bei mir alles. Und zwei der drei Fragezeichen konnte ich seit 1.07 dann auch lösen.


----------



## LorenorZ (13. August 2015)

eine Hexerquest ist bei mir verbuggt. Das Vieh bleibt in der Sterbeanimation hängen, was sehr schade ist, denn es war ne geile Quest


----------



## orca113 (13. August 2015)

Was mir auffällt ist das das Spiel (was eigentlich bei mir hervorragend läuft) bei mir wenn es abschmiert, dies tut, wenn ich bei einem Händler oder sowas bin und im Kaufen/Verkaufen Bildschirm.


----------



## criss vaughn (13. August 2015)

So, ich bin seit gestern nun auch mit V1.08, gemoddeter rendering.xml (PCGH als Ausgangspunkt, aber weitergetrieben) und über 100 Stunden mit meinem ersten Durchgang durch und ich muss sagen: Schade, dass es vorbei ist, auch wenn das Ende bzw. der Ablauf des Epilogs mehr als enttäuschend war:



Spoiler



Ciri hat überlebt und wird Königin, allerdings habe ich beide Mädels in die Kiste getrieben und bin nun alleine - war mir aber recht früh klar, dass das nichts wird  Macht im Prinzip auch nichts, irgendwann haben mich beide genervt, allen voran das kindische Verhalten von Yennefer .. aber generell finde ich den Ablauf am Ende recht .. mhm .. platt, kurz, ergebnislos. Generell hat man im letzten Drittel oder Viertel nicht mehr wirklich viel mit den Charakteren zu tun gehabt. "It takes three to tango" war schon fast willkommen, da es so wenigstens noch eine Interaktion mit den Charakteren gab  Keine wirkliche Bindung zu Triss und / oder Dialogoptionen. Yennefer war auch nur wirklich mit dem Djinn schön zu spielen, und evtl. noch der Dialog über rote Haare und Holzbetten .. aber von diesen Situationen gab es einfach zu wenig. Selbst wenn Geralt mit keinem der Ladies zusammen ist, so ist der Epilog einfach nur .. ka .. belanglos?!
Schön waren vor allem kleine Dinge, "I hate portals" und die Hand vor die Augen gehalten, oder eben die Jungs in Frauenkleidern in Kaer Morhen .. nun mal sehen was ich jetzt mache, denn "aufhören" will ich eigentlich nicht, so dass ich wohl im New Plus starten werde (wenn verfügbar).


----------



## Scholdarr (13. August 2015)

criss vaughn schrieb:


> auch wenn das Ende bzw. der Ablauf des Epilogs mehr als enttäuschend war:[



Also bin ich doch nicht ganz verrückt...


----------



## criss vaughn (13. August 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Also bin ich doch nicht ganz verrückt...



Nope, kann dir nur beipflichten


----------



## Gamer090 (13. August 2015)

Neeeiiiiin  



Spoiler



R.I.P Vesemir 



Hoffe der Rest verläuft etwas Positiver für Geralt und Co.

Die Schneeballschlacht mit Ciri hat Spass gemacht, sollte als Minigame kommen.


----------



## BabaYaga (13. August 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Naja, ich hatte auch schon mit 1.03 keine einzige verbuggte Quest...



Ja, das wissen wir mittlerweile alle  lol

Ich wollte damit eher klarstellsten, dass das Spiel auch mit neueren Patches problemlos funktioniert, wenn man frisch von vorne beginnt.
Das ist in vielen Fällen aufgrund so mancher Fixes und Änderungen, leider nicht der Fall, wenn man schon ein wenig gespielt hat und erst dann patched.


----------



## Scholdarr (14. August 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Neeeiiiiin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alle werden sterben...



Spoiler


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. August 2015)

Das Modkit ist da! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu finden bei Nexusmods.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scholdarr (14. August 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Das Modkit ist da!
> Zu finden bei Nexusmods.



Super. 

Ich frag mich jetzt nur, ob MODkit = REDkit?!?!

Kommt mir eher so vor, als wäre das eine abgespeckte Vorabversion...


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. August 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Super.
> 
> Ich frag mich jetzt nur, ob MODkit = REDkit?!?!
> 
> Kommt mir eher so vor, als wäre das eine abgespeckte Vorabversion...


Den Eindruck hab ich auch eher. Aber mal sehen, was dabei so rum kommt.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. August 2015)

---löschen


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. August 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Will 100% erreichen im Spiel, also alles entdecken und wenn möglich alle Quests erledigen, die Rennquests mit dem Pferd lasse ich aus, ein Pferd mit der Tastatur steuern


_
Lenken_ kann man mit der Maus, gell.


----------



## orca113 (15. August 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Bin durch mit dem Spiel und Eredin ENDLICH erledigt nach 95h  Ciri und Geralt leben, finde es nur Schade das ich mit gewissen Personen keinen Kontakt mehr habe. Zoltan und Dandelion finde ich im Chamaeleon aber Triss muss auch irgendwo sein in Novigrad weil ich noch eine Quest habe bei der ich sie um Rat fragen muss.
> 
> Es ist die Quest bei der ich Triss eine Holzfigur oder was auch immer das ist zeigen soll aber dachte das hätte ich schon erledigt ist aber noch in den Offenen Quests drin.
> Will 100% erreichen im Spiel, also alles entdecken und wenn möglich alle Quests erledigen, die Rennquests mit dem Pferd lasse ich aus, ein Pferd mit der Tastatur steuern



Wie wäre es mit der Spoilerfunktion?! Hallo? Geht's noch!?


----------



## BabaYaga (15. August 2015)

Na da kann man echt nur noch den Kopf schütteln oO 
Wofür gibts denn bitte einen Spoiler-Tag wenn du uns dann die Story direkt sichtbar vor den Latz knallst. DANKE!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (15. August 2015)

Jetzt muss ich aber mal fragen - wie benutzt man denn den Spoiler?


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. August 2015)

[ spoiler] bösen Text hier rein, Leerzeichen nach der ersten Klammer entfernen  [/spoiler]


----------



## Gamer090 (15. August 2015)

Was manche für ein Theater wegen dem Spoiler machen....  Dann am besten nicht hier mitlesen, wieso sollte man einen Thread zu einem Spiel lesen wenn man nichts über das Spiel wissen will?


----------



## blautemple (15. August 2015)

Es gibt doch extra einen thread in dem Spoiler erlaubt sein und jetzt pack das ganze doch wenigstens nachträglich in nen Spoiler


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. August 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Was manche für ein Theater wegen dem Spoiler machen....  Dann am besten nicht hier mitlesen, wieso sollte man einen Thread zu einem Spiel lesen wenn man nichts über das Spiel wissen will?


Wie gesagt, es gibt einen extra-Thread für Spoiler. Hier soll schon bitte Rücksicht genommen werden auf diejenigen, die das Spiel noch nicht (durch)gespielt haben.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. August 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, es gibt einen extra-Thread für Spoiler. Hier soll schon bitte Rücksicht genommen werden auf diejenigen, die das Spiel noch nicht (durch)gespielt haben.



Und welcher Thread soll das sein? Ein zweiter Sammelthread über Witcher 3??


----------



## Scholdarr (15. August 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Und welcher Thread soll das sein? Ein zweiter Sammelthread über Witcher 3??



Naja, macht ja jetzt auch keine großen Umstände, einfach den Spoilertag hier zu setzen, oder?

Den Storythread gibts hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...cher-3-storydiskussionen-spoiler-erlaubt.html


----------



## Gamer090 (15. August 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Naja, macht ja jetzt auch keine großen Umstände, einfach den Spoilertag hier zu setzen, oder?
> 
> Den Storythread gibts hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...cher-3-storydiskussionen-spoiler-erlaubt.html



Bin mit diesem Thread fertig wenn man in einem *Sammelthread* über The  Witcher 3 nicht über das Spiel reden darf könnt ihr den Thread gleich  schliessen.  Was ist sonst der Sinn eines Sammelthreads??


----------



## orca113 (15. August 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Bin mit diesem Thread fertig wenn man in einem *Sammelthread* über The  Witcher 3 nicht über das Spiel reden darf könnt ihr den Thread gleich  schliessen.  Was ist sonst der Sinn eines Sammelthreads??



Kollege, falls dir das nicht aufgefallen ist, hier postet jeder der in diesen Thread was über den Story oder Questverlauf schreibt mit der Spoilerfunktion nur du nicht. Jetzt regst du dich auf das du nen Rüffel kriegst. Lass es das nächste mal einfach oder bleib wirklich weg.


----------



## Gamer090 (15. August 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Kollege, falls dir das nicht aufgefallen ist, hier postet jeder der in diesen Thread was über den Story oder Questverlauf schreibt mit der Spoilerfunktion nur du nicht. Jetzt regst du dich auf das du nen Rüffel kriegst. Lass es das nächste mal einfach oder bleib wirklich weg.



Es ist ein Sammelthread ein Sammelthread!!! Ist das so schwer zu verstehen????


----------



## Aldrearic (15. August 2015)

Ist das für dich so schwer zu verstehen? Wenn du alles über die Story postest, würde dann jemand hier noch mitlesen, weil er gerade nichts über die Story erfahren will? Ignorant oder arrogant? Ich würde dies auch nicht wollen. Was ist so schwer für dich einen Spoiler Tag zu setzen mit Hinweis, damit es diejenigen nicht gleich lesen, welche es noch nicht im Spiel erfahren haben bzw noch nicht zuende gespielt haben?

Dass es welche gibt die es nicht kapieren wollen. Wenn du Dinge aus der Story ohne Spoilertag schreiben willst, geh doch bitte in den Spoiler-Thread, der extra dafür offen ist. 

Wenn du es immer noch nicht kapiert hast, dass TW3 so umfangreich ist, fang das Spiel doch einmal an.

Edit: Ach, wenn du schon geschrieben hast, dass du raus bist aus dem Thread, dann tu es doch bitte.


----------



## JimSim3 (15. August 2015)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Bin mit diesem Thread fertig wenn man in einem *Sammelthread* über The  Witcher 3 nicht über das Spiel reden darf könnt ihr den Thread gleich  schliessen.  Was ist sonst der Sinn eines Sammelthreads??



Der Sinn ist es sicherlich nicht anderen Leuten das Spiel zu versauen... Angesichts der Tatsache, das man hier 385 Seiten ohne größere Spoiler ausgekommen ist, würde ich sagen es findet sich ein Thema...


----------



## orca113 (15. August 2015)

So nochmal zu Spiel und ich hoffe in Zukunft wieder ohne irgendwelche Spoilertypen hier.

Kann ich nach Gusto alles an Quests annehmen und machen oder verbaue ich mir an der ein oder anderen einen Weg? Nur mal pauschal ja oder nein?


----------



## JimSim3 (15. August 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> So nochmal zu Spiel und ich hoffe in Zukunft wieder ohne irgendwelche Spoilertypen hier.
> 
> Kann ich nach Gusto alles an Quests annehmen und machen oder verbaue ich mir an der ein oder anderen einen Weg? Nur mal pauschal ja oder nein?



Kommt drauf an... In einem normalen Spiel ist es kein Problem. Du kannst nicht in irgendeine Sackgasse laufen. Wenn du "100%" aller Quests machen willst kann es schwierig werden... Teilweise verliert man die Möglichkeit bestimmte Quests zu machen wenn man einen anderen Quest vorher gemacht oder angenommen hat. Teilweise kommt man da allerdings wirklich nur mit Guide drauf... D.h. wenn man sich nicht spoilen lassen will würd ich drauf scheißen und einfach jede Quest annehmen.


----------



## orca113 (15. August 2015)

Ok danke. Sowas in der Richtung meinte ich.


----------



## Scholdarr (15. August 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> So nochmal zu Spiel und ich hoffe in Zukunft wieder ohne irgendwelche Spoilertypen hier.
> 
> Kann ich nach Gusto alles an Quests annehmen und machen oder verbaue ich mir an der ein oder anderen einen Weg? Nur mal pauschal ja oder nein?



Generell ja, mit einer Ausnahme:


Spoiler



Die Romanzen schließen sich aus. Wenn du also Triss oder Yen näher kommst, dann ist die andere "blockiert" und du kannst die entsprechende Quest nicht mehr machen.


----------



## orca113 (15. August 2015)

Ok dann entscheide ich mich an der Stelle für Rot und nicht Schwarz


----------



## Scholdarr (15. August 2015)

Spoiler



Bwz. du kannst schon versuchen, bei beiden zu landen, aber dann solltest du dich nachher nicht über das "entsprechende" Ergebnis wundern...


----------



## BabaYaga (16. August 2015)

Eine Frage zu Gwint.
Hatte gerade die Situation: 1:0 für meinen Gegner.
Ich hatte noch zwei Karten, 1x Nebel + 1x Heldenkarte

Mein Gegner hatte für die zweite Runde nur noch eine Karte übrig: Sonne
Er spielt diese aus, sein Spielfeld bleibt also leer. Ich spiele den Nebel aus und beende damit auch die Runde. 
Das Spiel zeigt mir an "Unentschieden" und ER verliert einen Kristall ?! Warum verlieren bei unentschieden nicht beide ein Leben? 
Bzw. wie ist das denn, wenn in der ERSTEN Spielrunde ein Unentschieden erspielt wird?
Habe bis jetzt nur festgestellt, dass man z.b Runde 3 automatisch bei einem unentschieden gewinnt, wenn man zuvor mit der höheren Punktezahl die Runde gewonnen hat. (Zumindest ging ich bislang davon aus, dass das so läuft)
Nur das war hier ja nicht der Fall da ich die erste Runde ja verloren hatte. Merkwürdig.

So stand es nun 1:1 und ich konnte mit der verbliebenen Heldenkarte Runde 3 gewinnen. 
Ist zwar schön für mich, nachvollziehen kann ich es aber nicht wirklich...
Hätte ich z.b die zweite Runde auch ohne Ausspielen der Nebelkarte gewonnen? Die zählen doch gar nicht in Bezug auf Punkte oder?


----------



## Nightslaver (16. August 2015)

Major Fletcher schrieb:


> Eine Frage zu Gwint.
> Hatte gerade die Situation: 1:0 für meinen Gegner.
> Ich hatte noch zwei Karten, 1x Nebel + 1x Heldenkarte
> 
> ...



Hast du evt. Nilfgarrd gespielt? Nilfgarrd hat als Fraktionseigenschaft das ihnen für einen Sieg ein Unentschieden, also minimum gleiche Punktzahl wie der Gegner, ausreicht.


----------



## BabaYaga (16. August 2015)

Jop hab die Runde mit Nilfgard gespielt 
Aaaaah alles klar. Cool, daran hatte ich nicht gedacht! Danke. 
Gar nicht mal so doof dieses "Feature" in so einer Situation *g*


----------



## Erwin97 (16. August 2015)

Ich habe das Problem, dass ich immer wieder lästige E-Mails von GOG bekomme.

Bei der Anmeldung muss ich versehentlich dem zugestimmt haben.

Leider finde ich nirgends eine Möglichkeit diese abzubestellen.

Weiß jemand eine Lösung?


----------



## orca113 (16. August 2015)

Ganz am Ende der Mails muss es einen Link zum abbestellen geben


----------



## Rizzard (16. August 2015)

Weis man wie das bei den Addons laufen wird.
Sind die komplett alleinstehend, oder sollte man ein weit fortgestrittenes Spiel gespeichert haben?


----------



## Scholdarr (16. August 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Weis man wie das bei den Addons laufen wird.
> Sind die komplett alleinstehend, oder sollte man ein weit fortgestrittenes Spiel gespeichert haben?



Weiß man nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. August 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Weiß man nicht.



Doch weiß man, das erste Addon ist ehr ein Addin, es wird ins bestehende Spiel integriert, da es in Oxenfurt und Velen spielen wird. Das zweite Addon soll ein neues eigenständiges Gebiet bringen, so wie Weißlauf, oder wie die Festung der Hexer, is aber auch vom Hauptspiel aus bereisbar.


----------



## Scholdarr (16. August 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Doch weiß man, das erste Addon ist ehr ein Addin, es wird ins bestehende Spiel integriert, da es in Oxenfurt und Velen spielen wird. Das zweite Addon soll ein neues eigenständiges Gebiet bringen, so wie Weißlauf, oder wie die Festung der Hexer, is aber auch vom Hauptspiel aus bereisbar.



Lies die Frage noch mal. Es wurde gefragt, ob man genau weiß, WANN die Addons anknüpfen werden, sprich welches Savegame man evtl. dafür braucht. Das ist bei beiden nach wie vor unbekannt. Und woher du die Information haben willst, das man Touissant wie Kaer Morhen vom Hauptspiel aus bereisen können soll, ist mir schleierhaft...


----------



## Nightslaver (16. August 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Und woher du die Information haben willst, das man Touissant wie Kaer Morhen vom Hauptspiel aus bereisen können soll, ist mir schleierhaft...



In irgend einem Interview hatte einer der Mitarbeiter von CDPR gesagt gehabt das Touissant ein eigenständiges Gebiet wird und das mit Haer Morhen verglichen, auch wurde gesagt das der Spieler dort vom Hauptspiel aus hinreisen  können wird. 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Lies die Frage noch mal. Es wurde gefragt, ob man genau weiß, WANN die  Addons anknüpfen werden, sprich welches Savegame man evtl. dafür  braucht. Das ist bei beiden nach wie vor unbekannt.



100% sicher ist schonmal das es keine eigenständigen Erweiterungen werden, womit ein Teil seiner Frage schonmal beantwortet wäre, es lohnt sich die Saves aufzuheben, außer man möchte nochmal einiges an Vorabreit leisten müssen um die Erweiterungen spielen zu können, weil beide nicht für Level 1 Charaktere sein werden, soviel ist sicher. 
Wann die nun genau in der Story anschließen lässt sich nicht 100%ig sagen das ist richtig, ich vermute aber mal das das erste Addon sicher nicht ab Level 30, also gegen Ende angesiedelt sein wird, sondern irgendwo im mittleren Levelbereich stattfinden wird, immerhin soll es überwiegend in Valen und Oxenfurt spielen.
Beim 2ten Addon sieht das schon wieder etwas anders aus, da wurde angedeutet das es sich dabei um ein Abenteuer für höhere Level handeln soll. Es ist also nicht auszuschließen das man dort erst ab den späten 20er Leveln, oder sogar Anfang 30 anknüpfen wird, somal es sich dabei auch um ein eigenständiges Gebiet handelt.

Da man nicht 100%ig sagen können wird ab wo die Addons spielen und ob mit einem abgeschlossenen Spielstand die Addons machbar sind, wobei ich das fast glaube, würde ich sicherhaltshalber einen Save von vor dem Endkampf behalten und einen von dem Zeitpunkt bevor man aufbricht Ciri auf der Nebelinsel zu suchen. Damit sollte man eigentlich auf der sicheren Seite sein, denke ich.


----------



## Scholdarr (16. August 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> In irgend einem Interview hatte einer der Mitarbeiter von CDPR gesagt gehabt das Touissant ein eigenständiges Gebiet wird und das mit Haer Morhen verglichen, auch wurde gesagt das der Spieler dort vom Hauptspiel aus hinreisen  können wird.


Link?

Ich kann mich an eine derartige Aussage partout nicht erinnern (dass Touissant mit dem Hauptspiel verknüpft sein wird).



> 100% sicher ist schonmal das es keine eigenständigen Erweiterungen werden, womit ein Teil seiner Frage schonmal beantwortet wäre, es lohnt sich die Saves aufzuheben, außer man möchte nochmal einiges an Vorabreit leisten müssen um die Erweiterungen spielen zu können, weil beide nicht für Level 1 Charaktere sein werden, soviel ist sicher.
> Wann die nun genau in der Story anschließen lässt sich nicht 100%ig sagen das ist richtig, ich vermute aber mal das das erste Addon sicher nicht ab Level 30, also gegen Ende angesiedelt sein wird, sondern irgendwo im mittleren Levelbereich stattfinden wird, immerhin soll es überwiegend in Valen und Oxenfurt spielen.
> Beim 2ten Addon sieht das schon wieder etwas anders aus, da wurde angedeutet das es sich dabei um ein Abenteuer für höhere Level handeln soll. Es ist also nicht auszuschließen das man dort erst ab den späten 20er Leveln, oder sogar Anfang 30 anknüpfen wird, somal es sich dabei auch um ein eigenständiges Gebiet handelt.
> 
> Da man nicht 100%ig sagen können wird ab wo die Addons spielen und ob mit einem abgeschlossenen Spielstand die Addons machbar sind, wobei ich das fast glaube, würde ich sicherhaltshalber einen Save von vor dem Endkampf behalten und einen von dem Zeitpunkt bevor man aufbricht Ciri auf der Nebelinsel zu suchen. Damit sollte man eigentlich auf der sicheren Seite sein, denke ich.


Alles Glaskugel...


----------



## D0pefish (17. August 2015)

Irgendwer hatte ein par hundert Beiträge vorher sinngemäß erwähnt, dass Skyrim im Gegensatz zu TW3 langweiliger ist, da es immer wieder ähnliche Missionen zu erledigen gibt und es sich auch schneller totläuft. ^^ 
Für mich wird TW auch nach TW3 nur ein halbes TESO, TESS oder DA-I bleiben. Es 'rockt' einfach nicht genug - also nach meiner Erfahrung eher was auf der Höhe von Gothic 3 und DA-O. Man spielt es halt weil es gerade gespielt wird und auch weil man womöglich nur Opfer des Marketings geworden ist.
Einige mit 1.05 eingeschleppte sehr auffällige Maden, wie das sinnlose Herumliegen von Hasenleichen und wandernde Händler, die nicht handeln sind immer noch present. Mit 1.08.1 ging's nun nochmal richtig ab und die Spieler dürfen sich auf diverse neue Glitches und eine umwerfend zickige Steuerung freuen.
Das ist wieder der Punkt, wo ich mich fragen muss, ob die Macher ihre Spiele auch spielen oder ob gar 10 Profis die Hauptarbeit machen, dann zum nächsten Projekt weiterziehen und nun die zwei Buchhalter und der Typ, der vorher bei MS das neue Computer- u. Mülleimer-Icon designt hat, die Bugfixes erledigen. Leider ist es heutzutage schon Normalität und auch TW3 ist trotz stabilem Auftreten nur ein weiteres wenn auch zarteres Beispiel dafür, wie die §$&§%&####11!! Last- und Current-Gen-Konsolen den PC-Spielern das Leben schwer machen. 
Hier wogenglättend ein plattformübergreifendes Beispiel, warum man das Gefühl haben muss: Die patchen garnicht - das sieht nur so aus! : DLC Der Meistgesuchte von Skellige - Werwolf stirbt nicht  Hier stirbt das Wölflein leider auch nicht und nein es ist nicht der andere Wolf aus dem anderen Quest. 
Den Hinweis, dass man Rezepte für das Handeln anpinnen kann ...ja den könnte man ja mal entfernen und nicht JEDESMAL anzeigen, außerdem ist die Option total sinnlos, da man eben nur EIN Rezept auswählen kann und so blöd bin ich nun auch nicht, mir nicht die eine Zutat merken zu können, die noch fehlt. 
Fazit: War ganz ok. Wirklich nicht schlecht aber auch kein Spiel mit Referenzcharakter. Die Space-Taste wurde bedeutend öfter gedrückt als F5! Kino kann ich woanders machen. 
habe erstmal fertig...


----------



## Scholdarr (17. August 2015)

D0pefish schrieb:


> Für mich wird TW auch nach TW3 nur ein halbes TESO, TESS oder DA-I bleiben. Es 'rockt' einfach nicht genug - also nach meiner Erfahrung eher was auf der Höhe von Gothic 3 und DA-O. Man spielt es halt weil es gerade gespielt wird und auch weil man womöglich nur Opfer des Marketings geworden ist.



Meine Fresse... I'm not sure if joking or serious... 

TW3 hat seine Schwächen, aber mit den anderen Beispielen hier wischt es locker den Boden auf. Man muss schon unter sehr starker Geschmacksverirrung leiden, wenn man sogar DAI als besser ansieht, sorry. Und TESO? Lachhaft. Es mit Gothic 3 zu vergleichen ist dann gar eine bodenlose Frechheit. Das ist ja schon fast Rufmord...

Und wenn du keine "HANDLUNGSGETRIEBENEN" Spiele leiden kannst (Stichwort: Leertaste), warum spielst du TW3 dann überhaupt? Das ist in etwa so, wenn man sich über ein Fußballspiel beschwert, wenn man Fußball eigentlich gar nicht leiden kann. Völlig sinnbefreit... :

Zum Thema Bugs: im Vergleich zu einem Skyrim ist Witcher 3 der Himmel der Spielentwicklung. Die paar Bugs, die es in TW3 gibt, gibt es in Sykrim auch, nur in 100facher Menge. Wenn TW3 in Bezug auf Bugs schlecht sein soll, dann ist TES/Skyrim schlicht ein Haufen Softwaremüll.

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir mal genau überlegen, wer hier wirklich Opfer des Marketings geworden ist...


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. August 2015)

New Game+ ist jetzt auf GoG, zusammen mit einem Patch 1.08.2!


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (17. August 2015)

Ich habe Gothic 3, Tw3 (TW2auch) und Skyrim mal angespielt. In Gothic habe ich geschätzt 5-7 Stunden, in Skyrim 3-4 und in Tw3 8-10. In Skyrim sind mir in der Kurzen Zeit einige mehr  Bugs aufgefallen.  In G3 gar nicht. In Tw 3 könnte ich mich nicht dran erinnern. Dabei hatte ich Skyrim die damals neuste und ausgereifteste Version ( April 2015 oder so).  Tw3 Version 1.03 und Gothic von der DVD + Community Patch oder wie das heisst. In Skyrim gibt es halt einen ruppigen Einstieg, während es in Tw3 harmonisch (einigermaßen) anfängt. In Skyrim muss man sich ja gewissermaßen hoch arbeiten und in Tw3 ist man ja schon wer. Vom Flair ist Tw3 schön und die Dialoge umfangreich und was man tut, hat Folgen. In SKYRIM eher  düster und grau. Beide Spiele gefallen mir. Skyrim hat halt eine Kahle und karge Grafik zwischendrin, das kann sogar  oft ein Risen besser. Von Tw brauchen wir gar  nicht erst anfangen. Das ist der Hammer, grenzt fast  an perfekt. Ausserdem sollte man keine 8 Jahre alten, 4 Jahre alte und neue Spiele vergleichen. Ich finde alle drei Spiele gut. Aber Tw2 hat mich ein wenig mehr fasziniert.


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. August 2015)

Uuuuuund nach der Installation des Patches und DLCs startet das Spiel nicht mehr.... aaaaaargh! 
gefixt, böse mod-dlls waren schuld.


----------



## orca113 (17. August 2015)

Oh nein wie groß sind denn 1.08.1 bzw 1.08.2


----------



## Scholdarr (17. August 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Uuuuuund nach der Installation des Patches und DLCs startet das Spiel nicht mehr.... aaaaaargh!



Klassiker...

Mir kommts echt so vor, als würden die das Spiel mit jedem Patch verschlimmbessern.


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. August 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Klassiker...
> 
> Mir kommts echt so vor, als würden die das Spiel mit jedem Patch verschlimmbessern.


Alles zurück, der command console-Mod war schuld. ^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. August 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Oh nein wie groß sind denn 1.08.1 bzw 1.08.2


1.08.2 ist bei GoG 2 GB groß, Galaxy lädt glaub ich nur 1,2 GB.


----------



## BabaYaga (17. August 2015)

Über Gog lädt man genau 2GB.
Danach DLC installieren, läuft einwandfrei.

Ich muss jetzt mal was bezüglich XP's fragen.
Wenn man versucht alles zu machen, lässt es sich ja nicht vermeiden, dass  manche Quests vom Level her grau werden, weil sie einige Stufen unter der Eigenen liegen.
Gibt es dadurch dann auch weniger XP?
Bei der Hauptquest scheint das nämlich nicht der Fall zu sein aber mir kommt es spanisch vor, dass ich bei Nebenquests, die gar nicht mal so kurz sind ständig nur 2 oder 3 XP bekomme oO 
Ich meine was ist das denn für ein Verhältnis. Bei der Hauptquest bekommt man 300 XP nur weil man mit irgendeiner unbedeutenden Person spricht und dann beschäftigt man sich eine Stunde mit einer Nebenquest und bekommt 3 XP oO Srsly?


----------



## MrLoL1 (17. August 2015)

Ja , wenn die Quest grau ist gibt es garkeine/ganz wenige XP.


----------



## BabaYaga (17. August 2015)

Na super... Dämliches System. Die sollten lieber Quests einfach im Level anheben bzw. deren Gegner wenn sie zu weit unter dem Eigenen sind. 
Da gibt es ja Quests die schon wenn man sie findet 10 Level drunter sind.
Das halte ich nicht für sonderlich gut gelöst.


----------



## Rizzard (18. August 2015)

Ich bin seit heute Level 30 und hab mir das komplette Bärenset (außer Hose) in Stufe 3 schmieden lassen.
Gehts da eigentlich noch weiter oder ist Stufe 3 das Maximum?


----------



## BabaYaga (18. August 2015)

Es gibt von jeder der Hexerrüstungen 4 Versionen.
Normal, Verbessert, Überlegen und Meisterlich.

Im New Game + gibt es glaube ich auch noch Legendär. (Hörensagen gg)


----------



## Rizzard (18. August 2015)

Ok danke.
Stufe 4 Schematas hab ich noch keine gesehen. Aber so sollte es auch erst mal reichen.


----------



## GottesMissionar (18. August 2015)

Ja, gibt jetzt auch Legendär. Hab vorhin neu angefangen und eine gefunden. 

Der Schwierigkeitsgrad hat sich aber massiv nach oben verschoben. Habe den zweiten Schwierigkeitsgrad genommen und hatte bei Start Level 38. Mit den Level 30/31 Ghulen hatte ich aber schön zu kämpfen.


----------



## Scholdarr (18. August 2015)

GottesMissionar schrieb:


> Ja, gibt jetzt auch Legendär. Hab vorhin neu angefangen und eine gefunden.



Haben die auch ein neues Design oder nur bessere Werte?


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. August 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Haben die auch ein neues Design oder nur bessere Werte?


Sollte mich wundern wenn neue Designs dabei wären, konnte ich jetzt noch nicht selbt überprüfen.


----------



## orca113 (19. August 2015)

Lohnt es sich im Allgemeinen die Schatzsucherquests zu machen wo man Hexersets (Schwerter und Rüstungen) Schemata finden kann? Sind diese Ausrüstungen gut? Ich habe eine gemacht und dabei das Vipernset bekommen. Das ist nicht schlecht. Aber ich bin auch noch relativ am Anfang. Inzwischen Level 5 oder 6


----------



## huenni87 (19. August 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich im Allgemeinen die Schatzsucherquests zu machen wo man Hexersets (Schwerter und Rüstungen) Schemata finden kann? Sind diese Ausrüstungen gut? Ich habe eine gemacht und dabei das Vipernset bekommen. Das ist nicht schlecht. Aber ich bin auch noch relativ am Anfang. Inzwischen Level 5 oder 6



Ja das lohnt sich. Die Hexersets sind im Grunde die besten Waffen und Rüstungen im Spiel. Kannst du ja auch kombinieren später und an deinen Spielstil anpassen. Lohnt sich also auf alle Fälle. Allerdings musst du immer die komplette Reihe haben. Also wenn du z.B. zum Ende des Games hin die beste Hose einer Hexerrüstung haben willst, musst du vorher die anderen Stufen bereits gefunden und hergestellt haben. Du kommst also nicht drum herum die zu suchen, außer du verzichtest komplett darauf.


----------



## orca113 (19. August 2015)

Danke für die Antwort und den Hinweis


----------



## criss vaughn (19. August 2015)

GottesMissionar schrieb:


> Ja, gibt jetzt auch Legendär. Hab vorhin neu angefangen und eine gefunden.
> 
> Der Schwierigkeitsgrad hat sich aber massiv nach oben verschoben. Habe den zweiten Schwierigkeitsgrad genommen und hatte bei Start Level 38. Mit den Level 30/31 Ghulen hatte ich aber schön zu kämpfen.



Sicher? Welche Ausrüstung / welchen Spielstil nutzt du? Ich bin mit Stufe 35 und jeder beliebigen Hexerrüstung auf Schwierigkeitsgrad 3/4 schon zu Beginn ziemlich drüber


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. August 2015)

Ich finde das Gameplay mit dem hochstufigen Geralt vom Start weg sehr viel runder und befriedigender, und so ein Rudel lvl35-Wölfe ist auf DM trotz highlevel Skills und Ausrüstung eine Herausforderung.
Ich vermute mal, dass die Schwierigkeit in NG+ auch nicht so nachlassen dürfte wie im normalen Durchlauf, da Geralts "Stärkekurve" deutlich flacher verläuft.




orca113 schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich im Allgemeinen die  Schatzsucherquests zu machen wo man Hexersets (Schwerter und Rüstungen)  Schemata finden kann? Sind diese Ausrüstungen gut? Ich habe eine gemacht  und dabei das Vipernset bekommen. Das ist nicht schlecht. Aber ich bin  auch noch relativ am Anfang. Inzwischen Level 5 oder 6


Ich würde das sogar umdrehen und sagen, die Hexersets sind die einzigen Ausrüstungsgegenstände, die wirklich taugen.


----------



## BabaYaga (19. August 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich würde das sogar umdrehen und sagen, die Hexersets sind die einzigen Ausrüstungsgegenstände, die wirklich taugen.



Ich finde ja fast, dass es zu viel von diesem Equipment gibt.
Sofern man sich immer die vom Level her nächste Hexerrüstung holt, kann man sämtliche Reliktschwerter & Rüstungen verscherbeln weil die eigentlich immer schwächer sind.
Ab und an finde ich direkt beim Schmied Sachen die minimal höher sind vom Damage her, dafür aber viel weniger Boni haben und sich damit auch disqualifizieren.


----------



## orca113 (19. August 2015)

Ok Jungs dann werde ich Hexerkram suchen ohne Ende.


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. August 2015)

Ich finde auch, dass die Itemjagd nicht sehr befriedigend ist. In TW1 gabs ~5 Hexerschwerter, und von denen war jedes über einen recht langen Zeitraum nützlich. Bei den gerade mal 3 "Rüstungen" (von denen nur die letzte eine Rüstung im eigentlichen Sinn war)  war das noch viel extremer. In TW3 hat man permanent die Auswahl zwischen 10-20 Schwertern und Rüstungsteilen mit ähnlichen Stats, während man die ganze Zeit schon auf den nächsthöheren Bauplan oder das höherstufige Schwert schielt - keines fühlt sich irgendwie einzigartig oder besonders mächtig an. Durch dieses ewige Hinterherrennen hinter der nächsten Ausbaustufe und dem nächsten Itemlevel ist die Ausrüstungssuche für mich nur lästige Pflicht statt ein befriedigendes Spielelement.


----------



## criss vaughn (19. August 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich finde auch, dass die Itemjagd nicht sehr befriedigend ist. In TW1 gabs ~5 Hexerschwerter, und von denen war jedes über einen recht langen Zeitraum nützlich. Bei den gerade mal 3 "Rüstungen" (von denen nur die letzte eine Rüstung im eigentlichen Sinn war)  war das noch viel extremer. In TW3 hat man permanent die Auswahl zwischen 10-20 Schwertern und Rüstungsteilen mit ähnlichen Stats, während man die ganze Zeit schon auf den nächsthöheren Bauplan oder das höherstufige Schwert schielt - keines fühlt sich irgendwie einzigartig oder besonders mächtig an. Durch dieses ewige Hinterherrennen hinter der nächsten Ausbaustufe und dem nächsten Itemlevel ist die Ausrüstungssuche für mich nur lästige Pflicht statt ein befriedigendes Spielelement.



Vor allem wenn einem die Skins von legendären Items wirklich gut gefallen, diese aber teilweise nur 1x auftauchen und im Endgame nicht zu gebrauchen sind


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. August 2015)

Noch so ein Punkt: Legendäre(!!!) Items mit zig verschiedenen Stufen und willkürlichen Fundorten? Wirkt nicht sehr legendär, wenn man alle zwei Stunden das gleiche einzigartige Schwert nur mit einer anderen Stufe findet.


----------



## orca113 (19. August 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich finde auch, dass die Itemjagd nicht sehr befriedigend ist. In TW1 gabs ~5 Hexerschwerter, und von denen war jedes über einen recht langen Zeitraum nützlich. Bei den gerade mal 3 "Rüstungen" (von denen nur die letzte eine Rüstung im eigentlichen Sinn war)  war das noch viel extremer. In TW3 hat man permanent die Auswahl zwischen 10-20 Schwertern und Rüstungsteilen mit ähnlichen Stats, während man die ganze Zeit schon auf den nächsthöheren Bauplan oder das höherstufige Schwert schielt - keines fühlt sich irgendwie einzigartig oder besonders mächtig an. Durch dieses ewige Hinterherrennen hinter der nächsten Ausbaustufe und dem nächsten Itemlevel ist die Ausrüstungssuche für mich nur lästige Pflicht statt ein befriedigendes Spielelement.



Das stimmt, gebe dir vollkommen recht. Natürlich machen die vielen Rüstungen in TW3 optisch einen Mehrwert aus da man Geralt so auch auf eine Art "gestalten" kann. Er ist ja besser zu erkenn als noch zu Witcher 1 Zeiten. Aber rein vom Balancing oder wie man das nennt, bringt die Menge an Items nichts.


----------



## BabaYaga (19. August 2015)

Das fängt ja im Grunde schon bei den Relikt-Fundstücken an.
Ich dachte eigentlich, Relikte wären seltene Fundstücke mit guten bis teilweise sehr guten Stats und Boni.

Nun ist es aber so, sobald man mal ein paar Stündchen auf Schatzsuche geht, hat man plötzlich 20 Reliktschwerter, Rüstungen & Co. Diese sind aber eben alle unbrauchbar aufgrund der Hexerrrüstungen.
Bei der Menge an Hexerkram, würde es ja fast schon Sinn machen, die Reliktschwerter bis auf ein Minimum zu reduzieren damit sie wirklich selten sind und deren Werte dafür noch auf die Spitze treiben, sodass sie auch eine Hexerequipment locker überflügeln. Die Werte für so ein Teil sollten natürlich random generiert werden je nachdem welchen Level man hat. Das müssen ja in dem Fall auch keine kompletten Sets sein sondern eben vielleicht wirklich nur ein extrem gutes Silberschwert oder andere einzelne Teile. Ein paar wenige von den Dingern in jedes Gebiet verteilt und gut is.

Da würde man sich nämlich noch richtig freuen wenn man sowas "zufällig" findet. Quasi ohne ?-Markierung, ohne Wegbeschreibung und eben ohne eigene Quest dafür.
Ganz nach dem Motto: "Weniger ist mehr!"


----------



## Ruptet (19. August 2015)

Oh man...bei gog werden die Daten wohl nicht wie bei Steam automatisch synchronisiert  jetzt darf ich nach dem sauberen installieren von Windows 10 von vorn anfangen, sollte man sich vorher schlau machen.

Na das wars dann für mich leider mit TW3, ohne die Story durch zu haben.


----------



## orca113 (19. August 2015)

Lass dir von einem von uns Savegames schicken Mann! Nicht aufgeben


----------



## BabaYaga (19. August 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Oh man...bei gog werden die Daten wohl nicht wie bei Steam automatisch synchronisiert  jetzt darf ich nach dem sauberen installieren von Windows 10 von vorn anfangen, sollte man sich vorher schlau machen.
> 
> Na das wars dann für mich leider mit TW3, ohne die Story durch zu haben.




Uweh. Das ist mir mal bei Black Flag passiert. War bei 80%, hatte nen Crash und musste die HDD neu machen. Genau in dem Zeitraum war aber offensichtlich der Cloud-Support von Ubi abgedreht :/ 

Der GoG-Client ist noch im Beta-Stadium. Da war auch noch nie von Save-Game-Cloud-Support oder Ähnlichem die Rede soweit ich weiß.
Meist ist es sogar so, dass der Download über die HP besser läuft als über den Client selbst, da laut dem die Server gleich mal überlastet sind und gar nix geht...
Ist natürlich jetzt bitter aber da muss man sich schon vorher informieren.
Vielleicht wirklich einfach von wem ein Savegame schicken lassen, je nachdem wie weit du eben warst in der Story. Gibt ja genügend Spieler hier.


----------



## MrLoL1 (20. August 2015)

Könnte dir ein savegame schicken.Wo warst du ca?


----------



## orca113 (20. August 2015)

Also ich bin in Level 5 ca. Schicke dir gern.


----------



## BabaYaga (20. August 2015)

Kennt ihr schon diese seltene Wasserpflanze? 
Wächst nur weit draußen im Meer... aber kaum zu übersehen


----------



## orca113 (20. August 2015)

Das ist keine Wasserpflanze. Das ist ein Freiluft-Gewächs


----------



## Ruptet (20. August 2015)

Danke an alle erstmal, ich war etwa Level 27 und Story mäßig bei "Untersuche die Nebelinsel" oder sowas ... also dort war ich noch nicht, da musste ich das erstem hinreisen.


----------



## MrLoL1 (20. August 2015)

Wenn du mit lvl 27 erst bei der Nebelinsel warst, dann hast du warscheinlich relativ viele nebenquests gemacht oder?
Weil man normal dort ca mit lvl. 20 ist.


----------



## Ruptet (20. August 2015)

Jap, Nebenquest, Hexerauftrag oder Story hab ich immer so gemacht, wie ich gerade Lust hatte. War bei etwa 55 Stunden Spielzeit.


----------



## BabaYaga (20. August 2015)

Hm ne so weit bin ich leider noch nicht.
Bin aktuell Stufe 23 und hab gerade die Hauptquest "hässliches Entlein" vor mir bzw. wo man dann wohl nach Kaer Morhen kommt.
Wir sollten ja genug Leute hier haben die das Spiel auch schon durch haben, die haben sicher noch etliche Speicherstände rumliegen


----------



## MrLoL1 (20. August 2015)

Ich kann morgen mal schauen, ob ich einen save mit der Nebelinsel finde.


----------



## BabaYaga (21. August 2015)

Mal ne Frage bezüglich Fortschritt.
Wieviel % von der Mainstory hat man denn hinter sich, wenn man wieder nach Kaer Morhen kommt?


----------



## Primer (21. August 2015)

Würde sagen 60-70%, wenn man das erste mal nach Kaer Morhen kommt.


----------



## BabaYaga (21. August 2015)

Ah cool danke, dann hab ich ja noch ne Ecke vor mir. Schön


----------



## orca113 (21. August 2015)

Jungs gerade Stufe 6 erreicht und die Quest Familiäre Angelegenheiten gemacht. Super, ganz großes Kinde  musste bei einem Abschnitt gut Schmunzeln und gegen Ende fand ichs ein Stück weit rührend.


----------



## BabaYaga (21. August 2015)

Das ist erst der Anfang, das Spiel hat sehr viele emotionale Momente und auch "Andere" haha. Man wird immer wieder überrascht.
Hatte gestern Nacht die Quest "Liebling der Götter" (Possession) ... die hat mich mal wieder so richtig fett ins Spiel reingezogen, spannend und böse bis zum Abwinken! Exzellente Umsetzung. Genau so mag ich das.

Ahja und hab ich schon gesagt wie sehr ich die Ausblicke in diesem Spiel liebe? Ja? Egal, kann man nicht oft genug sagen wie hübsch das Ding ist.
Manchmal würde ich am Liebsten meinen Rucksack packen und einfach loswandern haha. Traumhaft.


----------



## Ruptet (21. August 2015)

Hat dich Yen da rausgeworfen oder was macht das "Portal" in den Wolken


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. August 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Hat dich Yen da rausgeworfen oder was macht das "Portal" in den Wolken


Das gehört imo zu einer Schatzsuche


----------



## BabaYaga (21. August 2015)

Hihi Ruptet verschrei es nicht.
Stimmt eines gehört zu einer Schatzsuche ... jetzt hab ich mir aber spaßhalber mal den Himmel von der anderen Seite her angeguggt... ÄHM


----------



## orca113 (22. August 2015)

Tja ich muss sagen man Levelt in diesem Spiel sehr langsam. Spricht aber einerseits für sich weil ich viel rumlaufe nur um zu stauenen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. August 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Tja ich muss sagen man Levelt in diesem Spiel sehr langsam. Spricht aber einerseits für sich weil ich viel rumlaufe nur um zu stauenen.


Mach mal ein paar Storyquests, da hagelt es XP.


----------



## Rizzard (22. August 2015)

Ach ja die anfänglichen Eindrücke.
Ich glaub ich bin mal in einer einzelnen Storyquest von 23 auf 26 gesprungen.
Die verteilen da XP wie Restposten. Alles muss raus.^^


----------



## schmodel (22. August 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gxmt_SHCWzU
â€‹
das hat mir geholfen das mein witcher nicht mehr abstürzt.
also die settings auf Frames / sek auf 40 gestellt-wollte ich nur mal sagen.
Ich habe zwar nich so eine gute graka wie der aber es hat trotzdem geholfen.
Gerade jetzt wo ich die Dlc nutze wo mann von vorne beginnt und sein Lewel behält


----------



## BabaYaga (22. August 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Tja ich muss sagen man Levelt in diesem Spiel sehr langsam. Spricht aber einerseits für sich weil ich viel rumlaufe nur um zu stauenen.



Wie gesagt wurde, mit Hauptquests levelt man relativ schnell, da bekommst du gerne mal 3 - 600 XP für simple Sachen.
Monsteraufträge werden je nachdem auch mit 200+ belohnt. Für das Ganze Erkunden und ? aufdecken bekommt man natürlich so gut wie nix, da drehst du dich im Kreis *g*.
Zudem brauchst du ab jeder Zehnerstufe mehr XP.
Sprich anfangs brauchst du "nur" 1000XP für ein Level. Danach 2000 dann 3000...



schmodel schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gxmt_SHCWzU
> â€‹
> das hat mir geholfen das mein witcher nicht mehr abstürzt.
> also die settings auf Frames / sek auf 40 gestellt-wollte ich nur mal sagen.
> ...



Also ich nutze im Moment den Frame-Limiter (muss man eben für sich je nach Einstellungen & Graka anpassen) vom Afterburner und hab dort zudem die Priorität auf die Überwachung der GPU-Temp gelegt. 
Seit der Kombi läuft das Spiel seit Stunden absolut perfekt und ohne Abstürze.


----------



## thorecj (23. August 2015)

Hallo Leute. Ich hab da ein kleines Problemchen und brauche Rat. Ich hab jetzt ca. 170 h gespielt und immernoch auf Level 21 (dabei renn ich nicht nur rum und erfreue mich an der Landschaft). Gestern hab ich dann zum ersten Mal festgestellt, das ich für 2 Nebenquests nur einen popeligen Erfahrungspunkt bekommen habe. Heute dasselbe Spielchen. Wenn das schon ne Weile so läuft, wundert mich das nicht, das ich für nen Levelup ungefähr 15 h brauch. Ist das normal oder ist das ein Bug. Momentan versuche ich das ein wenig auszugleichen, indem ich die Monsternester nicht zerstöre, sondern mehrmals abgrase. Das ist aber mühselig und nervig.


----------



## Primer (23. August 2015)

Die Erfahrungspunkte sind vom Quest-Level, im Verhältnis zu deinem Geralt-Level abhängig. Je größer die Differenz, desto mehr, bzw. weniger Erfahrungpunkte erhältst du. Wenn du mit Level 20 an eine Level 10 Quest ran gehst, bekommst du so gut wie keine Punkte. Bestehst du eine Level 30 Quest, gibts recht viele Punkte.


----------



## orca113 (23. August 2015)

Ok aber es muss doch aber auch so sein das Questlevel und Geraltlevel mit den zu bekommenden Punkten im Einklang steht oder? Also ich meine ein 6er Geralt muss doch für eine adäquate EP Anzahl auch 5,6,7er Quests lösen können ohne rumzukrebsen.


----------



## thorecj (23. August 2015)

Warum sind die XP aber immer gleich, nämlich 1. Und auch nur bei den Nebenquests.

PS: Ich habe gerade mal in den abgeschlossenen Quests reingeschaut und die waren alle grau. Ich versuche es mal mit ner Quest auf meinem Level. Wenn das so gewollt ist, finde ich dieses System echt unfair.


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. August 2015)

thorecj schrieb:


> Warum sind die XP aber immer gleich, nämlich 1. Und auch nur bei den Nebenquests.
> 
> PS: Ich habe gerade mal in den abgeschlossenen Quests reingeschaut und die waren alle grau. Ich versuche es mal mit ner Quest auf meinem Level. Wenn das so gewollt ist, finde ich dieses System echt unfair.


Der Plan ist, dass du die Quests eben dann machst, wenn sie deiner Stufe angemessen sind.


----------



## thorecj (23. August 2015)

Ich habe jetzt die Quest "Liebling der Götter" absolviert und dafür insgesamt knapp 2000 XP und ein Levelup erhalten(Soll Stufe 17). Aber bei "Ein wertvolles Horn"(Stufe 12), "Die Höhle der Träume"(Stufe 14) und "Meister der Arena"(Stufe 14) habe ich jeweils nur einen Erfahrungspunkt bekommen. Das ich da weniger bekomme wäre noch relativ OK, aber ein XP ist doch total unlogisch.

Alle Quests zu erledigen, wenn sie inetwa auf Geralts Stufe sind, ist nicht immer machbar, dafür gibt sehr viele niederstufige Quests. Dazu müßte man wahrscheinlich stur die Quests nach Reihenfolge abarbeiten, aber sobald man sich auch nur von Kleinigkeiten am Straßenrand verführen läßt, ist damit schon wieder Essig. Aber darauf zielt doch so ein Spiel ab, sich verführen zu lassen, zu entdecken. Dafür wird man mit gerade mal einem XP bestraft.

Wenn das wirklich so von CDP gewollt ist, ist das für mich ein riesengroßer Negativ-Punkt. Schade.


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. August 2015)

Was heißt "mit 1 XP bestraft" - eine geringe Belohnung (gibts ja auch noch monies und/oder Items meistens) ist doch noch keine Strafe.
Mit dieser Methode versucht CDPR eben, dass der Spieler für die Hauptstory nicht permanent völlig überlevelt ist. Man bekommt auch so genug XP, also keine Sorge. 
Das Levelling ist aber unbestritten keine Stärke von TW3.


----------



## BabaYaga (24. August 2015)

Ja ich find es auch nicht so toll, dass man für graue Quests im Verhältnis quasi überhaupt nix kriegt.
Wenn sie nicht wollen, dass man in der Hauptstory überlevelt ist, hätten sie das Ganze eben irgendwie skalieren lassen müssen, sodass es sich ans Spielerlevel anpasst.
Was aber auch nicht immer geht, zumal es das Spielkonzept dann mit der Zeit bricht, wenn kleine Ertrunkene dadurch plötzlich denselben Level hätten wie ein Erzgreif und im Schwarm  noch viel schwerer sind lol.
Alles nicht so einfach....


----------



## thorecj (24. August 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Was heißt "mit 1 XP bestraft" - eine geringe Belohnung (gibts ja auch noch monies und/oder Items meistens) ist doch noch keine Strafe.
> Mit dieser Methode versucht CDPR eben, dass der Spieler für die Hauptstory nicht permanent völlig überlevelt ist. Man bekommt auch so genug XP, also keine Sorge.
> Das Levelling ist aber unbestritten keine Stärke von TW3.



Bestraft heißt, das man eventuell nicht mehr so hoch leveln kann, weil einem die XP fehlen. Vielleicht wäre ich jetzt schon einige Level höher, wenn ich das gewußt hätte. Und die Items, die du nach solchen Quests kriegst, sind Schrott. Braucht keiner, da sie meistens weitaus schlechter sind, als das was man schon im Inventar hat. Und Geld hab ich mehr als genug und leider kann ich mir keine XP kaufen von dem Müll, den man da so bekommt. Also für mich ist es eine Bestrafung. Den Greifen mit lvl 48 (hab ich gehört) kann ich eventuell abhaken, nur wegen diesem Levelsystem.


----------



## BabaYaga (24. August 2015)

Das dürfte aber auch der Einzige Gegner seiner Art sein, der ein derart hohes Level hat (zumindest ohne New Game+) und bekommen würdest du von dem wohl auch nicht mehr als den üblichen Kram.
Vermute mal, das ist der auf den Skellige Inseln. Hab eigentlich alles abgegrast und das war der einzige Gegner wo mir selbst mit Lv 28 immer noch Totenkopf und ??? angezeigt wurde haha.


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. August 2015)

thorecj schrieb:


> Bestraft heißt, das man eventuell nicht mehr so hoch leveln kann, weil einem die XP fehlen. Vielleicht wäre ich jetzt schon einige Level höher, wenn ich das gewußt hätte. Und die Items, die du nach solchen Quests kriegst, sind Schrott. Braucht keiner, da sie meistens weitaus schlechter sind, als das was man schon im Inventar hat. Und Geld hab ich mehr als genug und leider kann ich mir keine XP kaufen von dem Müll, den man da so bekommt. Also für mich ist es eine Bestrafung. Den Greifen mit lvl 48 (hab ich gehört) kann ich eventuell abhaken, nur wegen diesem Levelsystem.



Level 48 erreicht man so oder so nicht  
Höchstens durch endlos langes Grinden von Monsterhorden, wo jedes 5XP gibt. Der lvl 48-Greif ist so eine Art versteckter "Boss" - aber problemlos plattzumachen mit den Mitteln des Endgame (passende Öle und Decoctions).


----------



## criss vaughn (24. August 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Level 48 erreicht man so oder so nicht
> Höchstens durch endlos langes Grinden von Monsterhorden, wo jedes 5XP gibt. Der lvl 48-Greif ist so eine Art versteckter "Boss" - aber problemlos plattzumachen mit den Mitteln des Endgame (passende Öle und Decoctions).



So sieht es aus - auch die Lvl 44 - 48 Wachen kann man ohne Probleme ausschalten, wenn man vernünftiges Endgame-Gear und taktisches Gespür besitzt


----------



## thorecj (24. August 2015)

Ich hab allerdings auch von einigen gehört, die nur ein Level von 32 oder 33 erreicht haben, vielleicht durch nen Bug, vielleicht aber durch dasselbe Problem. Es geht darum, das man da doch ziemlich eingeschränkt ist, auch was das Tragen von besserer Rüstung und das Führen besserer Waffen angeht.


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. August 2015)

thorecj schrieb:


> Ich hab allerdings auch von einigen gehört, die nur ein Level von 32 oder 33 erreicht haben, vielleicht durch nen Bug, vielleicht aber durch dasselbe Problem. Es geht darum, das man da doch ziemlich eingeschränkt ist, auch was das Tragen von besserer Rüstung und das Führen besserer Waffen angeht.


Level 34 ist alles was man braucht. Und das kann man eigentlich nicht nicht erreichen.


----------



## BabaYaga (24. August 2015)

Wie das allerdings machbar sein soll (zumindest auf den höheren Graden) wenn man wirklich nur die Hauptquest spielt, ist mir ein wenig schleierhaft.
Man levelt zwar viel in der Hauptquest, aber sooo viel nun auch wieder nicht, dass man da locker mal auf Level 30 landen könnte, wenn man sich wirklich nur auf die Mainstory konzentriert.
Da dürften die Kämpfe dann ziemlich lange dauern


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (25. August 2015)

Das Balancing ist in TW3 tatsächlich etwas misslungen... Allein schon der Schwierigkeitsgrad: Obwohl ich auf Blut, Schweiß und Tränen spiele,
ist das Spiel nicht sonderlich fordernd und fühlt sich eher wie ein mittlerer Schwierigkeits oder etwas darunter an. Tränke oder Öle werden fast nie benötigt, in den meisten Kämpfen kommt man einfach durch Ausweichen, draufschlagen, ausweichen, draufschlagen sowie hin und weg mal ein Zauber und für Geister eben Yrden zum Erfolg. Kein Vergleich z.B. zu Dark Souls.

Was ich jedoch noch schlimmer finde, ist das Loot. An jeder Ecke findet man Relikte als Waffen, von denen man dann 95% direkt wieder verticken darf, weil sie eh schlechter sind, als das was man schon hat.
Das hätten sie lieber reduzieren sollen, sodass man nicht nach jeder kleinen Nebenquest und in jeder Truhe was findet, sich dann aber auch über was brauchbares freuen kann.

Und mit den Massen an Geld, die man nach etwas Spielzeit hat, kann man ja auch nicht wirklich was gescheites anfangen...


----------



## thorecj (25. August 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Level 34 ist alles was man braucht. Und das kann man eigentlich nicht nicht erreichen.



Das Schwert Harpyie erfordert aber beispielsweise Stufe 37 und ich denke, das das noch nicht mal das Schwert mit der höchsten Levelanforderung ist. Also dürfte einem das "falsche" Anpacken der Quests dann doch ein wenig Komfort und Freiheit kosten. 

Nebenbei sinkt die Motivation gewaltig, wenn man weder Erfolg, noch Fortschritt merkt. Wie gesagt, ich habe ca. 15 Stunden gebraucht um von Lvl 20 auf 21 aufzusteigen. Und ich habe in der Zeit einige Quests abgeackert. Ich spiele TW3 ja immernoch gerne, aber ich möchte auch sehen, das Geralt besser, oder stärker wird. Stattdessen habe ich auch das Gefühl, das die Entwicklung seit etwa 5-6 Lvl stagniert. Ein Beispiel: Gestern haben mich zwei Gargoyles auf Stufe 16 so zerlegt (mindestens 20 mal), das ich da einfach das Handtuch werfen mußte. Da sinkt schon die Lust am Weiterspielen ein wenig.

PS: Bevor jemand fragt, ich gehe eigentlich sehr taktisch vor und stelle mich sicher nicht dämlich an.


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. August 2015)

thorecj schrieb:


> Das Schwert Harpyie erfordert aber beispielsweise Stufe 37 und ich denke, das das noch nicht mal das Schwert mit der höchsten Levelanforderung ist. Also dürfte einem das "falsche" Anpacken der Quests dann doch ein wenig Komfort und Freiheit kosten.
> 
> Nebenbei sinkt die Motivation gewaltig, wenn man weder Erfolg, noch Fortschritt merkt. Wie gesagt, ich habe ca. 15 Stunden gebraucht um von Lvl 20 auf 21 aufzusteigen. Und ich habe in der Zeit einige Quests abgeackert. Ich spiele TW3 ja immernoch gerne, aber ich möchte auch sehen, das Geralt besser, oder stärker wird. Stattdessen habe ich auch das Gefühl, das die Entwicklung seit etwa 5-6 Lvl stagniert. Ein Beispiel: Gestern haben mich zwei Gargoyles auf Stufe 16 so zerlegt (mindestens 20 mal), das ich da einfach das Handtuch werfen mußte. Da sinkt schon die Lust am Weiterspielen ein wenig.
> 
> PS: Bevor jemand fragt, ich gehe eigentlich sehr taktisch vor und stelle mich sicher nicht dämlich an.


Storymissionen machen. Wirklich. 
Und Items gibts bis Stufe 50+, aber die sind kein Maßstab.


----------



## thorecj (25. August 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Storymissionen machen. Wirklich.
> Und Items gibts bis Stufe 50+, aber die sind kein Maßstab.



Wozu gibt es Stufe 50 Items, wenn man dieses Level nicht erreicht? Ich hab zumindest noch von keinem gehört der so hoch gelevelt hat.


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. August 2015)

thorecj schrieb:


> Wozu gibt es Stufe 50 Items, wenn man dieses Level nicht erreicht? Ich hab zumindest noch von keinem gehört der so hoch gelevelt hat.


 Diagramme und auch Loot ist zumindest teilweise zufallsgeneriert. Die Hexerausrüstungen gehen bis Stufe 34, das ist das einzig interessante.


----------



## BabaYaga (25. August 2015)

thorecj schrieb:


> Wozu gibt es Stufe 50 Items, wenn man dieses Level nicht erreicht? Ich hab zumindest noch von keinem gehört der so hoch gelevelt hat.



Doch, im New Game+ geht das dann und da CDPR offensichtlich von Anfang an den Modus geplant hatte, könnte die Inspiration dahinter durchaus sein, dieses Equipment in die zweite Runde mitzunehmen.
Oder eben vielleicht für die Addons, wer weiß wie hoch man mit denen dann leveln kann. Wir werden sehen 

Hab mal meine Schemata durchgesehen.
Konnte jetzt gar nicht so viel Zeug finden was so extrem hoch wäre.
Ein Marakhamer Stahlschwert mit Level 40 gammelt da rum aber ansonsten, nix Aufregendes.
Vor allem diese Dinger haben zwar ein wenig mehr Damage aber die Boni kann man meistens komplett knicken. Da verzichte ich oft auf ein wenig mehr Schaden und hab dafür die guten Boni des Hexer-Equipments.


----------



## criss vaughn (26. August 2015)

Also ich habe ohne NG+ ein Diagramm für ein Schwert Stufe 44 gefunden


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. August 2015)

Ja, ich auch. Wenn nicht gar 50-52. Auch unter NG+ gibt es Diagramme mit lächerlich hohen Stufen, die man auch da nicht erreichen wird


----------



## BabaYaga (27. August 2015)

Ist doch auch egal, wie hoch das Ding ist im "normalen" Spiel, du kannst es ja sowieso nicht verwenden


----------



## orca113 (28. August 2015)

Freue mich, gleich geht's wieder ein zwei Stündchen mit dem Witcher auf die Reise.

Mal schauen wie weit ich heute komme. Für dieses Game braucht es leider massiv Zeit die ich nicht habe.

Denke mal das ich heute noch die ein oder andere Quest machen werde um einige Level hoch zu kommen. Level 8 sollte heute drin sein.


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. August 2015)

Ich bin in meinem NG+-Durchlauf jetzt Stufe 42.


----------



## Rizzard (28. August 2015)

So, was lange währt wird endlich gut. Habe nun TW3 durch.
Das Ende war gut, typisches Happy End würde ich sagen. Ich war sogar sehr überrascht als ich zum Schluss in der Taverne war.


----------



## BabaYaga (28. August 2015)

Es gibt ja verschiedene Enden glaub ich oder? ^^

Bin jetzt Lv32 und untersuche gerade "den Turm im Nirgendwo" gg. 
Oh Mann das nimmt echt kein Ende haha. Bin sehr gespannt was nach Kaer Morhen jetzt noch zum Schluss auf mich zukommt.


----------



## BabaYaga (29. August 2015)

Huhu nochmal.

Eine Frage zur Nebenquest "Staatsräson" - Lv30
Irgendwas stimmt da bei mir nicht... (hat sich mittlerweile erledigt..)



Spoiler



Also wir haben diesen Hinterhalt geplant und ich habe dann mit Roche Radovid verfolgt.
Man gelangt an eine Absperrung und die Quest springt dann auf "Töte Radovid" also bin ich irgendwie über die Absperrung geklettert und stehe jetzt vor Radovid...
Der labert immer nur was von "Verstärkung anfordern", kämpft nicht, steht wie angewurzelt da und ich kann aber nicht mal gegen ihn kämpfen. Wie soll ich ihn denn töten wenn ich nicht mal zuschlagen kann?! lol



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Update: Also irgendwie ist die Quest völlig verbuggt. Wenn ich einen Kontrollpunkt davor lade und mich erneut zu dieser Barrikade vorkämpfe, sind plötzlich die letzten 2 Hexenjäger-Offiziere komplett unverwundbar und man kann die endlos bekämpfen -.-

Update 2: Ok nachdem ich die ganze Szene 4x durchgespielt habe, waren die Wachen irgendwann dann doch verwundbar und der Trigger wurde auch ausgelöst am Ende. Meine Güte, was für eine Prozedur lol

/solved


----------



## SpatteL (30. August 2015)

Hatte den Bug auch und musste es auch mehrmals versuchen.
Man darf da wohl nicht zu schnell vorgehen, sonst werden die Trigger nicht richtig ausgelöst.

Aber wie bist du denn über die Barrikade gekommen? Ich bin da auch einige Minuten lang herumgesprungen, habe es aber nicht geschafft.

MfG


----------



## BabaYaga (30. August 2015)

SpatteL schrieb:


> Aber wie bist du denn über die Barrikade gekommen? Ich bin da auch einige Minuten lang herumgesprungen, habe es aber nicht geschafft.
> MfG



Huhu

Ja ich hatte mich zuerst eh gefragt, ob das wirklich part of the solution ist,  weil das Überqueren eh nicht so easy cheesy war. Hab es aber in Summe sogar 2x geschafft. irgendwas muss man ja versuchen, wenn alle tot sind und der Herr da drüben auf dem Silbertablett serviert wird.

Ein Mal über das linke Dach vom Marktstand (zuerst auf die Kisten von dort aus auf das Dach und dann runter) oder mittig rechts auch über die Kisten. Ist zwar ein wenig fummelig aber man fällt dann irgendwann drüben runter.

Bin mir nicht sicher, ob es was mit der Geschwindigkeit zu tun hat aber es gibt eben zwei Fehlerquellen hier. 1x dass die zwei stärksten Wachen am Ende unverwundbar sind oder eben dass der Trigger nicht ausgelöst wird, wenn man die letzte Wache tötet und dann stehst du da wie bestellt und nicht abgeholt *g*. Bin auch mal spaßhalber einfach an allen Wachen vorbeigelaufen bis ans Ende und da waren sie dann aber verwundbar,  muss also noch andere Ursachen haben.

Das Spiel hat generell ein paar solche Bugs mit "Grenzen", auch beim Bootfahren oder am Ende der Welt. Mir ist es sicher schon 10x passiert, dass ich beim Aufstehen im Boot plötzlich kilometerhoch in der Luft gelandet bin durch so einen Glitch. Man sieht dann die Spielwelt von weit weit oben und fällt dann den ganzen Weg runter. Wenn man Glück hat, landet man im Wasser, wenn man Pech hat im Boot und ist tot lol.


----------



## DaxTrose (30. August 2015)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Huhu
> 
> Ja ich hatte mich zuerst eh gefragt, ob das wirklich part of the solution ist,  weil das Überqueren eh nicht so easy cheesy war. Hab es aber in Summe sogar 2x geschafft. irgendwas muss man ja versuchen, wenn alle tot sind und der Herr da drüben auf dem Silbertablett serviert wird.
> 
> ...






Spoiler



Bei mir hat Philippa Radovid umgebracht und ich bin dann mit Roche zum Treffpunkt mit Dijkstra gegangen. Dort angekommen, musste ich ich mich entscheiden, wen ich unterstütze. Dijkstra oder Roche, Thaler und Ves.
Danach war die Quest bei mir abgeschlossen. Als ich dann aber zum Ende kam, wurde mir angezeigt, dass ich die Quest Staatsrräson noch nicht beendet habe, bzw. sie wurde angeblich abgebrochen. Da dann im Abspann von meiner Entscheidung erzählt wurde, kann ich davon ausgehen, dass da nicht noch mehr kam. Scheint also wirklich noch etwas verbuggt zu sein. 
Aber wie habt ihr es geschafft, dass nicht Philippa Radovid umbringt? Hab ihr sie vorher getötet?


----------



## BabaYaga (30. August 2015)

Spoiler



Also in dem Moment wo man die letzte Wache vor der Barrikade tötet, wird der Trigger ausgelöst und Phillipa  kommt auf Radovids Seite hervor und bringt ihn um, das war auch bei mir so.
Sie hat uns ja vorher schon als Eule belauscht, als der Plan geschmiedet wurde.
Es ist auch nicht vorgesehen, dass man über diese Barrikade klettert, bevor Radovid tot ist. Ist also auch ein Bug/Glitch, dass man da überhaupt rüberkommen kann. 
 Entschieden habe ich mich danach für Roche, Thaler und Ves.
Daraufhin hat Dijkstra seine Leute auf uns gehetzt. Das ist dann ein ziemliches Gemetzel gewesen, Dijkstra selbst mischt sich dann auch ein und man tötet auch ihn. Danach war die Quest abgeschlossen.

Update: Also die Staatsräson defintiv abgeschlossen, wie ich dann aber den nächsten Teil der Hauptstory weitergemacht habe, ist plözlich aufgepoppt "Fehlschlag: Staatsräson" lol. Im Questlog sieht man allerdings auch, dass alles grün ist, defintiv ein Bug.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (31. August 2015)

Was ist das eigentlich für ein Hebel auf Skellige unter der Brücke nach Kaer Trolde (von dem Hafendorf aus gegangen Richtung Brücke)?
Was genau triggert der?


----------



## M4xw0lf (31. August 2015)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> Was ist das eigentlich für ein Hebel auf Skellige unter der Brücke nach Kaer Trolde (von dem Hafendorf aus gegangen Richtung Brücke)?
> Was genau triggert der?


Den Aufzug.


----------



## ParaD0x1 (31. August 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Den Aufzug.



oh ... Hab jetzt da mal ne Minute gewartet ... da kam tatsächlich ein Aufzug


----------



## M4xw0lf (31. August 2015)

ParaD0x1 schrieb:


> oh ... Hab jetzt da mal ne Minute gewartet ... da kam tatsächlich ein Aufzug


Joa, der ist laaaang unterwegs ^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. September 2015)

Nutzt ihr eigentlich mods? Seit dem offiziellen Support ist das ja eine supereinfache Angelegenheit. Ich benutze ein paar Mods, die subtile Optikänderungen mitbringen:

Lore-friendly Witchers at The Witcher 3 Nexus - Mods and community
Gelbere Augen und stärker schlitzförmige Pupillen für Geralt, dazu blassere Haut.
Wenn dann noch die Vergiftungseffekte von 3 decoctions dazu kommen, dann kann man verstehen, warum manche Dorfbewohner "Mutant!" kreischen wenn Geralt des Weges kommt. :uup:

No or Permanent Rune Glow Effect at The Witcher 3 Nexus - Mods and community
Permanent glühende Runenzeichen auf den Schwertern.
Weils fett aussieht 

Griffin Set Redesign at The Witcher 3 Nexus - Mods and community
Umgestaltetes Greifenset.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Grüntöne des Originals gefallen mir zwar, aber die höchsten Ausbaustufen übertreiben es dann mit Gold und sonstigem Gebamsel. Außerdem wurde der Bierbauch-Brustpanzer abgeändert. 

No Dirty Lens Effect at The Witcher 3 Nexus - Mods and community
Entfernt den "Dreck auf der Linse"-Effekt. 
Weil der keinen Sinn ergibt.


----------



## Madfurion (3. September 2015)

Wollte gerade beim 2. mal durchspielen direkt nach der Ankuft in Velen nach Oxenfurt wegen Barbier und mehreren Händlern. Auf der Brücke wurde ich dann erst mal angehalten von wegen "Brauchst einen Pass um in die Stadt zu kommen" Springt man von der Brücke und schwimmt nach Oxenfurt ist da auch alles frei passierbar. Ist logisch aber bestimmt nicht so von CD Project Red gewollt.

@M4xwolf
Ich hab die Close Cam Close Cam - Move Camera Closer-Farther-1st person at The Witcher 3 Nexus - Mods and community (mMn die beste Mod, durch die andere Perspektive fühlt sich es realer an) und noch sowas wie Gallopieren durch Städte und Map Zoom Out


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. September 2015)

Madfurion schrieb:


> Wollte gerade beim 2. mal durchspielen direkt nach der Ankuft in Velen nach Oxenfurt wegen Barbier und mehreren Händlern. Auf der Brücke wurde ich dann erst mal angehalten von wegen "Brauchst einen Pass um in die Stadt zu kommen" Springt man von der Brücke und schwimmt nach Oxenfurt ist da auch alles frei passierbar. Ist logisch aber bestimmt nicht so von CD Project Red gewollt.


Das hab ich auch festgestellt 
Bin dann erstmal allen Wachen aus dem Weg gegangen - war aber überflüssig. Hinter dem Stadttor interessiert sich keine Sau für den Passierschein.


----------



## Rizzard (4. September 2015)

Gerald die alte Romantiksau.
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt: Patch bringt frische romantische Textzeilen - News von Gameswelt


----------



## huenni87 (4. September 2015)

Lol...Damit hätte ich ja nun nicht gerechnet. Ich hatte das zwar auch mal angemerkt aber nie gedacht das die daran was ändern.


----------



## GottesMissionar (4. September 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Gerald die alte Romantiksau.
> The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt: Patch bringt frische romantische Textzeilen - News von Gameswelt



Top 

Hab mich beim 2. Durchlauf auch für Triss entschieden und ...



Spoiler



... es war vor allem bei der Ankunft in Kaer Morhen irritierend,  dass Yen einem küssend um den Hals fällt, während Triss daneben steht. Vor allem, da Geralt kurz davor Triss bei der Flucht geholfen hatte und ihr seine Liebe gestanden hatte. Und dann steht Triss da teilnahmslos daneben und schaut nur rüber. Und im Anschluss gibt es kaum Dialog-Optionen mehr mit ihr, bis man im Abspann erfährt dass sie glücklich in Kovir leben. xD


----------



## BabaYaga (4. September 2015)

Mods benutze ich derweilen noch keine aber den PCGH Reshade zur Farbanpassung. Sieht einfach stimmiger aus dann und nicht so quietschbunt.


----------



## MrLoL1 (5. September 2015)

Hat einer von euch auch das Problem, dass man in NG+ die legendären verbesserten Wolfshandschuhe nicht herstellen kann?
Da steht man braucht normale Greifenhandschuhe, diese gibt es allerdings in NG+ nicht(nur die legendären, ich brauch die normalen) und deswegen kann ich die nicht herstellen.


----------



## padme (5. September 2015)

Servus und Moin,
jetzt muss ich hier auch mal ein Kommentar hinterlassen, das Game ist schon zielmlich gut gemacht, die ganze Storyline, wieviele Std ich spiele ist mir nicht bekannt, aber gefühlt schon ne halbe Ewigkeit, seit Juli irgendwann und bin erst Lvl 14, manchmal spiel ich auch abends einfach nur ne Runde Gwent und löse keine Quest, ja so einer bin ich...


----------



## orca113 (5. September 2015)

Sehr verständlich. Mache ich ähnlich. Nur ich mache anstatt Gwint Sightseeing


----------



## EndosGaming (5. September 2015)

Super Spiel ich kenne nicht lange aber The Witcher Welt, Ich bin durch bei Witcher 3 und muste dann nach denn ersten und den 2 Teil kaufen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. September 2015)

Irgendwas scheint bei NG+ kaputt zu sein. Ich halte es nämlich für nicht so gewollt, dass mich 10 level niedrigere, ausgegraute Banditen mit einem(!!) oder zwei Treffern um die Ecke bringen können, während Monster auf meinem Level mich vier-fünf mal hauen müssen.


----------



## MrLoL1 (6. September 2015)

Weiß jemand wie ich einen Gorgo Magen bekomme?

Edit: Alter Waldschrat hat sich erledigt,es gibt noch einen zweiten zu töten.


----------



## TammerID (7. September 2015)

Oh man ich habe einfach keine Zeit mehr für dieses Spiel. Seit Release habe ich 60 Stunden gespielt und nun seit 2 Monaten nicht mehr angerührt. Bin ziemlich frisch auf den Skelligen Inseln.
Hoffentlich schaff ich es im Urlaub im Oktober endlich durchzuspielen, aber da hängt ja auch noch MGS5 in der Warteschleife..... ach man


----------



## orca113 (7. September 2015)

Das Problem hab ich auch aber ich sage dir bei mgs5 lohnt schon der erste Abschnitt. Was geileres hab ich selten in einem Game mitgemacht und so intensiv erlebt


----------



## TammerID (7. September 2015)

Aber wenn ich jetzt mit MGS5 anfange fühle ich mich schlecht, da ich W3 nicht einmal durchgespielt habe


----------



## Quotient (12. September 2015)

TammerID schrieb:


> Oh man ich habe einfach keine Zeit mehr für dieses Spiel. Seit Release habe ich 60 Stunden gespielt und nun seit 2 Monaten nicht mehr angerührt. Bin ziemlich frisch auf den Skelligen Inseln.
> Hoffentlich schaff ich es im Urlaub im Oktober endlich durchzuspielen, aber da hängt ja auch noch MGS5 in der Warteschleife..... ach man



Keine Sorge ab Skelligen kann man, ohne sich abzulenken das Spiel schnell beenden. Man kann regelrecht durch die Story fliegen, Betonung auf man kann...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (15. September 2015)

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen. 
Ich bin gerade dabei die Hauptquest zu machen und bin gerade bei *Waffenbrüder: Skellige* ich bin auch auf der Insel. Aber ich habe weder bei *Hilf Cerys, Udalyks rätselhaften Irrsinn zu lüften*, noch bei *Hilf Hjalmar bei seiner Expedition den Riesen auf Undvik zu töten* auf der Karte Markierungen wo ich hin soll. 
Komme so nicht weiter.


----------



## MrLoL1 (15. September 2015)

Du musst die jeweiligen Nebenquests machen.Dann wird des abgehakt.


----------



## JimSim3 (15. September 2015)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen.
> Ich bin gerade dabei die Hauptquest zu machen und bin gerade bei *Waffenbrüder: Skellige* ich bin auch auf der Insel. Aber ich habe weder bei *Hilf Cerys, Udalyks rätselhaften Irrsinn zu lüften*, noch bei *Hilf Hjalmar bei seiner Expedition den Riesen auf Undvik zu töten* auf der Karte Markierungen wo ich hin soll.
> Komme so nicht weiter.



Lauf mal auf Undvik nach rechts. Da dürfte irgendwann ein Schlucht kommen mit einem Schiffswrack. Da sollte dann mehr triggern...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (15. September 2015)

MrLoL1 schrieb:


> Du musst die jeweiligen Nebenquests machen.Dann wird des abgehakt.



Ups. Da hätte ich auch selbst draufkommen können.  
Danke.


----------



## blautemple (15. September 2015)

Da habe ich damals auch ein paar Minuten für gebraucht. Bist also nicht der einzige


----------



## bath92 (15. September 2015)

Hallo, hab ein Problem mit Quest "Eine schwarze Perle". Dieser Nidas kommt einfach nicht zu der Brücke (vgl. Bild).
Ist das evtl. ein bekannter Bug, oder mach ich was falsch?


----------



## MrLoL1 (15. September 2015)

Bekannter bug...war bei mir auch


----------



## Wild Thing (19. September 2015)

bath92 schrieb:


> Hallo, hab ein Problem mit Quest "Eine schwarze Perle". Dieser Nidas kommt einfach nicht zu der Brücke (vgl. Bild).
> Ist das evtl. ein bekannter Bug, oder mach ich was falsch?


Bei mir stand Nidas nicht beim Markierten Punkt, sondern etwas Abseits am Wasser...


----------



## schmodel (19. September 2015)

hexerauftrag-der meistgesuchte von Skelligen.

Folgendes problem-ich habe ja mit allen Monstern geredet die Gerald in die Falle gelockt haben -und am Schluss kam halt der Werwolf.
Den habe ich besiegt aber keinen Erfolg-also der liegt zwar nun da rum,brüllt aber weiter-
Keine Aktion von mir ändert was dran.
Wenn ich später wiederkomme steht er wieder ist angreifbar aber -genau wie am Anfang-also kein Qustabschluss.
Gibt es eigentlich Möglichkeiten eine Quest zu löschen und neu anzunehmen?
Achso ich spiele jetzt Witcher +
Beim ersten Normaldurchgang hat die Quest einwandfrei funktioniert


----------



## DaxTrose (19. September 2015)

Genau das Problem habe ich auch, allerdings schon beim ersten Durchgang. Schein also ein alter Bug zu sein.


----------



## schmodel (19. September 2015)

wirklich schade das mann verbuggte quests nicht löschen und neu annehmen kann.
Gibt sicher ne 50 : 50 chance das die dann funktioniert.
Es ärgert mich halt das es der letzte Hexerauftrag ist der noch offen ist und mich frech angrinst


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (21. September 2015)

Die unsinnigsten Gameplay-Mechaniken in Witcher 3:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=bUv9gqvUN_g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Trifft es ziemlich gut 

vor allem die Sache mit den Ertrunkenen unter Wasser ist einfach so sinnfrei. Ich erinnere mich noch an eine Stelle im Spiel, an der ich in eine Höhle unter Wasser tauchen musste, die von Ertrunkenen bewacht wurde. Da hab ich mich ziemlich lange aufgehalten und die Ertrunkenen einen nach dem anderen ans Ufer gelockt und dort erledigt, weil ich im Leben nicht damit gerechnet hab, dass die Entwickler sich so einen Blödsinn einfallen lassen...


----------



## Cook2211 (21. September 2015)

kalleklappstuhl schrieb:


> Da hab ich mich ziemlich lange aufgehalten und die Ertrunkenen einen nach dem anderen ans Ufer gelockt und dort erledigt, weil ich im Leben nicht damit gerechnet hab, dass die Entwickler sich so einen Blödsinn einfallen lassen...



Ans Ufer gelockt  DAS ist Blödsinn.
Also ich habe die Ertrunkenen unter Wasser mit der Armbrust erschossen...


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (21. September 2015)

Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ans Ufer gelockt  DAS ist Blödsinn.
> Also ich habe die Ertrunkenen unter Wasser mit der Armbrust erschossen...



Na wer rechnet denn damit, dass man unter Wasser nur 1 Schuss braucht, wenn man an Land ca. 20 braucht...
Vor allem sollte man ja meinen, dass die Ertrunkenen unter Wasser in ihrem Element sind. Aber naja, da sterben sie halt erst recht wie die Fliegen


----------



## Cook2211 (21. September 2015)

Ich war da zuerst auch nicht drauf gekommen, die Armbrust zu benutzen


----------



## KonterSchock (23. September 2015)

sagt mal leute habt ihr auch Probleme mit dem spiel?

das spiel kackt einfach so mitten im spiel ab, aber nicht der PC sondern nur das spiel, Pc läuft ganz normal weiter als wäre nix gewesen, ist das wieder ein BUG von GOG?


----------



## Invisiblo (28. September 2015)

Irgendwie hab ich gemische Gefühle bzgl. der Erweiterung. Nicht ihrer Inhalte wegen, sondern aufgrund ihrer Integration in das Hauptspiel. 

Ich habe in den letzten 20 Spielstunden ziemlich Gas in der Story gegeben, mich weniger mit der Spielwelt oder meinem Talentbaum etc. auseinandergesetzt. Und wie es so oft in solchen Spielen ist, fühlt sich TW3 für mich "abgeschlossen" an. Ich habe nach dem Ende keine weitere Minute in der Welt verbracht, obwohl ich noch ein paar Nebenquests und Schatzsuchen offen hatte und noch nicht jeden Winkel erkundet habe. 

Es fühlt sich für mich jetzt im Vorhinein schon unendlich komisch an, bald wieder in diesen Speicherstand zurückzukehren, in dem fast alles erledigt ist, ich im Story-Wahn nicht zu sehr auf die Ausrüstung geachtet habe und irgendwie gedanklich einfach fertig mit der Spielwelt bin. Es ist ein ganz komisches Gefühl, dass ich nur schwer in Worte fassen kann. Geht es denn jemandem ähnlich?


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (29. September 2015)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Es fühlt sich für mich jetzt im Vorhinein schon unendlich komisch an, bald wieder in diesen Speicherstand zurückzukehren, in dem fast alles erledigt ist, ich im Story-Wahn nicht zu sehr auf die Ausrüstung geachtet habe und irgendwie gedanklich einfach fertig mit der Spielwelt bin. Es ist ein ganz komisches Gefühl, dass ich nur schwer in Worte fassen kann. Geht es denn jemandem ähnlich?


Ja, ich habe trotz der positiven Bewertungen für das Addon immer noch keine Lust drauf. Bin ungefähr ab der Hälfte des Hauptspiels durch die Story gerusht und hatte noch sehr viele Nebenquests offen. Als ich den zweiten Durchgang angefangen hatte, wollte ich das besser machen und so viele der Nebenquests wie möglich lösen. Aber dann war auf einmal die Luft raus und ich habe Witcher 3 seit mehr als zwei Monaten nicht mehr angerührt.


----------



## huenni87 (29. September 2015)

Ich überlege noch mit welchem Speicherstand ich das Addon spielen soll. Ich habe aktuell noch meinen lvl 35 Geralt mit dem alles abgeschlossen ist, außer ein paar Schmugglerverstecken auf Skellige. Mir gefällt aber nicht das die Welt sich nach der Hauptquest so "leer" anfühlt. Alle wichtigen Charaktere sind weg. Dafür habe ich mir extra zwei Spielstände aufgehoben wo alle zusammen in Novigrad oder eben alle zusammen auf Skellige sind. Klar kann man da nicht wirklich mehr mit denen interagieren aber die Charaktere sind wenigstens da. Ich habe auch noch einen Spielstand wo alle wichtigen Mitstreiter auf Kaer Morhan sind. 

Ich freue mich riesig auf das Addon, kann aber nachvollziehen das es sich komisch anfühlt in einen komplett abgeschlossenen Spielstand zurückzukehren. Am besten wäre es glaub ich einfach neu anzufangen mit Addon. Im Idealfall wenn beide Addons draußen sind. Dann wirkt das nicht so komisch in einem abgeschlossenen Spielstand plötzlich neue Aufgaben zu haben.

Allerdings wird mich nichts davon abhalten das Addon zu spielen, denn da ich Witcher 3 nun auch seit längerem nicht mehr gespielt habe, freue ich mich schon drauf wieder in der Welt umher zu laufen.


----------



## orca113 (30. September 2015)

Ich verstehe das nicht:

Welche Rolle spielt der Expansion Pass?

Wozu ist der?

Kann ich guten Gewissens das neue Add On kaufen oder ärgere ich mich wenn der Expansion Pass verfügbar ist der alles enthält?


----------



## Scholdarr (30. September 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das nicht:
> 
> Welche Rolle spielt der Expansion Pass?
> 
> ...



Der Expansion Pass ist schon seit Monaten verfügbar und enthält beide geplanten Add Ons. Man kann natürlich auch beide Add Ons einzeln kaufen, was dann allerdings etwas teurer sein wird.


----------



## orca113 (30. September 2015)

Der ist nicht verfügbar. Oder bin ich jetzt Banane im Schädel?!

Da steht bald.


----------



## turbosnake (30. September 2015)

kalleklappstuhl schrieb:


> Na wer rechnet denn damit, dass man unter Wasser nur 1 Schuss braucht, wenn man an Land ca. 20 braucht...
> Vor allem sollte man ja meinen, dass die Ertrunkenen unter Wasser in ihrem Element sind. Aber naja, da sterben sie halt erst recht wie die Fliegen





Cook2211 schrieb:


> Ich war da zuerst auch nicht drauf gekommen, die Armbrust zu benutzen


Das wird einem irgendwo gesagt.
Zumindest habe ich das gewusst.



Invisiblo schrieb:


> Es fühlt sich für mich jetzt im Vorhinein schon unendlich komisch an, bald wieder in diesen Speicherstand zurückzukehren, in dem fast alles erledigt ist, ich im Story-Wahn nicht zu sehr auf die Ausrüstung geachtet habe und irgendwie gedanklich einfach fertig mit der Spielwelt bin. Es ist ein ganz komisches Gefühl, dass ich nur schwer in Worte fassen kann. Geht es denn jemandem ähnlich?


Es ist ein komplett neues Gebiet indem das Addon spielt.
Du landest also nicht in bekannten Gebieten.



orca113 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das nicht:
> Welche Rolle spielt der Expansion Pass?
> Wozu ist der?


Um den Entwickler zu unterstützen.


> Kann ich guten Gewissens das neue Add On kaufen oder ärgere ich mich wenn der Expansion Pass verfügbar ist der alles enthält?


Ich habe nichts von Rabatt gelesen.

EDIT


orca113 schrieb:


> Der ist nicht verfügbar. Oder bin ich jetzt Banane im Schädel?!
> 
> Da steht bald.


Kaufen kann man den seit einer halben Ewigkeit.
Das Soon bezieht sich auf den Release der Addons.


----------



## orca113 (30. September 2015)

Ist er der nun verfügbar oder soll ich lieber das add on kaufen und Feierabend ?


----------



## turbosnake (30. September 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ist er der nun verfügbar oder soll ich lieber das add on kaufen und Feierabend ?


Ja und musst du wissen.


----------



## orca113 (30. September 2015)

Mh, der kostet ja fast 30€ da kommt mich erstmal das Add On mit knapp 9€ erstmal preiswerter.


----------



## turbosnake (30. September 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Mh, der kostet ja fast 30€ da kommt mich erstmal das Add On mit knapp 9€ erstmal preiswerter.


Also 24.99€-€2.50=22.49 ist alles aber keine fast 30€.


----------



## Scholdarr (30. September 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Mh, der kostet ja fast 30€ da kommt mich erstmal das Add On mit knapp 9€ erstmal preiswerter.



Liegt daran, dass das zweite Add On deutlich umfangreicher sein soll und daher wohl auch mehr kosten wird. Du kannst guten Gewissens davon ausgehen, dass der Season Pass nicht mehr kosten wird als beide Add Ons einzeln zusammen. 

Ob du mit dem Season Pass das "Risiko" eingehen willst,  dass das zweite Add On vlt. mies wird, liegt ganz bei dir.


----------



## orca113 (1. Oktober 2015)

Turbosnake ich hab mit dem Handy gegoogelt danach. Hatte Samstag Geburtstag, bin ein Jahr älter und die Augen lassen nach.... Mir war als hätte ich für den Pass 27,99€ gelesen


----------



## Invisiblo (1. Oktober 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Es ist ein komplett neues Gebiet indem das Addon spielt.
> Du landest also nicht in bekannten Gebieten.



Ich dachte nur das zweite Add-On spielt in einem neuen Gebiet wohingegen das erste rund um Oxenfurt angesiedelt ist?


----------



## huenni87 (1. Oktober 2015)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Ich dachte nur das zweite Add-On spielt in einem neuen Gebiet wohingegen das erste rund um Oxenfurt angesiedelt ist?



Das erste Addon erweitert Velen, also die bereits bestehende Karte, um ein bisschen mehr Land mit neuen Orten. Außerdem spielt ein großer Teil in Oxenfurt. Es gibt also kein komplett neues Gebiet aber durchaus neue Orte. Das zweite Addon (Blood and Wine) erweitert das Spiel um ein komplett neues Gebiet. 

@Orca113: Man kann davon ausgehen das du damit vielleicht 5€ sparst als wenn man die einzeln kauft. Das ist aber nicht sicher. Wie Scholdarr bereits schrieb, musst du selber wissen ob du bereit bist das Risiko einzugehen das die Addons schlecht werden. Ich für meinen Fall habe tatsächlich direkt zu Release den Expansion Pass dazu gekauft da es ein Angebot war wenn man den dazu nimmt. Ich bin mir nach dem Hauptgame auch recht sicher das es keine Fehlinvestition war.

Ich rechne damit das die erste Erweiterung 10€ kostet und die zweite 20€. Somit hätte man mit dem Expansion Pass etwas gespart.


----------



## orca113 (1. Oktober 2015)

Ok danke Jungs. Ich kauf einzeln. Wer weiß wann die nächste Erweiterung kommt.


----------



## TammerID (1. Oktober 2015)

Wahrscheinlich wie geplant im Frühling 2016


----------



## DaxTrose (1. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde mir ja gerne die Erweiterung Hearts of Stone als Box mit Spielkarten für den PC kaufen. Weiß jemand, wo man die bestellen/kaufen kann? Bei meinem Online Händler des Vertrauen kann man nur den GoG-Code für den Expansion Pass kaufen. Oder muss ich am Tag des Erscheinens zu MM oder Saturn rennen?


----------



## turbosnake (1. Oktober 2015)

Man kann bei Saturn/MM auch vorbestellen.
Wie man hier sehen kann: The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt Hearts of Stone Abenteuer günstig bei SATURN bestellen.
Gibt die Box, aber nur bei den beiden.


----------



## Imperat0r (1. Oktober 2015)

Habe mir das Spiel letztens WE gekauft.
Die Story und die Grafik finde ich Hammer, allerdings die nicht so flüssige Bewegung des Charakters stört mich ein wenig.


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Oktober 2015)

Hö? Die Animationen sind doch 'gemotioncaptured' und alles, ich kann da nichts "unflüssiges" erkennen.


----------



## Imperat0r (1. Oktober 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Hö? Die Animationen sind doch 'gemotioncaptured' und alles, ich kann da nichts "unflüssiges" erkennen.



Die Bewegungen finde ich nicht so schön. Der Chrakter dreht sich nicht flüssig.


----------



## DaxTrose (1. Oktober 2015)

Kann ich jetzt auch nicht nachvollziehen! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=52arfcOeWl4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Imperat0r (1. Oktober 2015)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Kann ich jetzt auch nicht nachvollziehen!



Danke.  
Werde die Einstellung heute Abend testen...


----------



## antillectual (3. Oktober 2015)

Also mir gefällt die "normale" besser als die "alternative". ^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (3. Oktober 2015)

"Normal" ist eben eigentlich realistischer, aber mit dem alternativen Modus ist die Steurung schon direkter.


----------



## MiChaRiot (4. Oktober 2015)

Finde Normal auch besser  also bei einem Spiel wie the Witcher 3 - bei DarkSouls würde es mich eher stören...


----------



## orca113 (5. Oktober 2015)

Habe gestern noch mal weiter gespielt nachdem ich ne Zeitlang jetzt bei MGS5 TPP festsaß 

Habe gestern wieder keine Quest zuende bekommen weil ich nur die Gegend erforscht habe. Habe aber jetzt die Greifenausrüstungsquest begonnen als ich auf so einem Leuchtturm ein paar Viechern in der Arsch getreten habe.


----------



## sahak2010 (8. Oktober 2015)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Wie das allerdings machbar sein soll (zumindest auf den höheren Graden) wenn man wirklich nur die Hauptquest spielt, ist mir ein wenig schleierhaft.
> Man levelt zwar viel in der Hauptquest, aber sooo viel nun auch wieder nicht, dass man da locker mal auf Level 30 landen könnte, wenn man sich wirklich nur auf die Mainstory konzentriert.
> Da dürften die Kämpfe dann ziemlich lange dauern



Level 30? Ich bin Level 44 und ich hab kein mod benutzt. (Ich habe alle Haupt und Nebenquest gemacht + alle Monster getötet)


----------



## Rizzard (8. Oktober 2015)

sahak2010 schrieb:


> Level 30? Ich bin Level 44 und ich hab kein mod benutzt. (Ich habe alle Haupt und Nebenquest gemacht + alle Monster getötet)



Mit der Hauptquest wird man wohl irgendwas um die 30-40 bekommen.
Aber 44 ist schon heftig.
Ich wüsste garnicht wie ich zeitlich Haupt-, Hexer- und Nebenquests koordinieren müsste, um immer reichlich XP zu bekommen.


----------



## sahak2010 (8. Oktober 2015)

thorecj schrieb:


> Bestraft heißt, das man eventuell nicht mehr so hoch leveln kann, weil einem die XP fehlen. Vielleicht wäre ich jetzt schon einige Level höher, wenn ich das gewußt hätte. Und die Items, die du nach solchen Quests kriegst, sind Schrott. Braucht keiner, da sie meistens weitaus schlechter sind, als das was man schon im Inventar hat. Und Geld hab ich mehr als genug und leider kann ich mir keine XP kaufen von dem Müll, den man da so bekommt. Also für mich ist es eine Bestrafung. Den Greifen mit lvl 48 (hab ich gehört) kann ich eventuell abhaken, nur wegen diesem Levelsystem.



Den Greifen hab mit meinem Stufe 29 Geralt plattgemacht ...


----------



## sahak2010 (8. Oktober 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Mit der Hauptquest wird man wohl irgendwas um die 30-40 bekommen.
> Aber 44 ist schon heftig.
> Ich wüsste garnicht wie ich zeitlich Haupt-, Hexer- und Nebenquests koordinieren müsste, um immer reichlich XP zu bekommen.




Einfach alle Monster tötet dann klappt es.


----------



## Scholdarr (8. Oktober 2015)

sahak2010 schrieb:


> Einfach alle Monster tötet dann klappt es.



Ich würde sagen, dass das stark davon abhängt, wie viel Fast Travel man benutzt und wie viele Gegner man immer wieder tötet, wenn man das nicht tut...


----------



## orca113 (8. Oktober 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich würde sagen, dass das stark davon abhängt, wie viel Fast Travel man benutzt und wie viele Gegner man immer wieder tötet, wenn man das nicht tut...



Habe ich auch allmählich das Gefühl. Ich habe noch nie eine Schnellreise gemacht und ich kann fast an jeder Ecke irgendwas annehmen wodurch ist XP verdienen kann oder einen Auftrag annehme.


----------



## EndosGaming (8. Oktober 2015)

Ihr glaubt nicht aber ich spiele The Witcher 3 Todesmarsch mit Neues Spiel + LoL 
und alles installiert das ist voll einfach das Spiel aber es macht riesen Spaß das Spiel zu spielen und dann noch die 4K Technik gigantisch besser wirde das wenn ich den 5820K und den Arbeitspeicher die 3000Hz haben... Schön Geil


----------



## Scholdarr (8. Oktober 2015)

EndosGaming schrieb:


> Ihr glaubt nicht aber ich spiele The Witcher 3 Todesmarsch mit Neues Spiel + LoL



Und warum genau sollen wir das jetzt nicht glauben?


----------



## Rizzard (8. Oktober 2015)

EndosGaming schrieb:


> ...und dann noch die 4K Technik gigantisch besser wirde das wenn ich den 5820K und den Arbeitspeicher die 3000Hz haben... Schön Geil



Das klingt total abgefahren.


----------



## EndosGaming (8. Oktober 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Und warum genau sollen wir das jetzt nicht glauben?



Das weiß ich selber nicht ich schreibe mal gerne was lustiges 



Rizzard schrieb:


> Das klingt total abgefahren.


Ja moment ist das so mit 32 bis 35 FPS mit 4K aber ich bin mal gespannd wenn der 5820K macht


----------



## blautemple (8. Oktober 2015)

Da wird sich ziemlich genau nichts ändern, weil die CPU überhaupt nichts mit der Auflösung zu tun hat


----------



## EndosGaming (8. Oktober 2015)

blautemple schrieb:


> Da wird sich ziemlich genau nichts ändern, weil die CPU überhaupt nichts mit der Auflösung zu tun hat



Stimmt das hatte ich vergessen 

aber was sind mit SLI Verbund aus ?
wenn ich 2 GTX 980 TI hätte ich mehr FPS in 4K oder? 
ist aber jetzt eine ernste Frage


----------



## stoney242 (8. Oktober 2015)

EndosGaming schrieb:


> Stimmt das hatte ich vergessen
> 
> aber was sind mit SLI Verbund aus ?
> wenn ich 2 GTX 980 TI hätte ich mehr FPS in 4K oder?
> ist aber jetzt eine ernste Frage



Ja, aber erwarte da auch kein Wunder in 4k.


----------



## sahak2010 (8. Oktober 2015)

Hier der Changelog zu Patch 1.10 https://twitter.com/Marcin360/status/652096467298029569  Das sind 13 Seiten verdammt!


----------



## EndosGaming (8. Oktober 2015)

stoney242 schrieb:


> Ja, aber erwarte da auch kein Wunder in 4k.



normale weiße spiele ich in 2K weil ich nehme spiele auf und auf Youtube finde ich das Bild tatsächlich besser als in 4K
in 2K kann ich mir 60 FPS aufnehmen und in 4K nur in 30 FPS aufnehmen meine meinung ist in 2K mit 60FPS auf zu nehmen ist besser als in 4K mit 30FPS.


----------



## MiChaRiot (9. Oktober 2015)

Da ich gerade keine Lust habe 13 Seiten zu lesen und der Patch noch ein wenig braucht bis er auf meiner Platte ist: Gibts nun eigetnlich schon die neuen Dialoge für die Triss-Romanze?


----------



## DaxTrose (9. Oktober 2015)

Bin gerade dabei 17 Gigabyte runter zu laden! Dass das immer so groß sein muss...! 
Bin gespannt!


----------



## orca113 (9. Oktober 2015)

Die ticken nicht mehr ganz sauber


----------



## orca113 (9. Oktober 2015)

MiChaRiot schrieb:


> Da ich gerade keine Lust habe 13 Seiten zu lesen und der Patch noch ein wenig braucht bis er auf meiner Platte ist: Gibts nun eigetnlich schon die neuen Dialoge für die Triss-Romanze?



Erstmal sorry für den Doppel Post bin mit Handy online.

Aber obiger Beitrag auch wieder Thema Spoiler: auch du MiChaRiot warum nicht die Spoilerfunktion? Mal im Ernst was soll der Mist immer?


----------



## EndosGaming (9. Oktober 2015)

Meine Fresse Dauert das mit den 1.10 Patch Lange, 7.2% fertig 1.3 GB runtergeladen.
und ich habe eine schwache 6000 Internetverbinung voll mist !!


----------



## MiChaRiot (9. Oktober 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Erstmal sorry für den Doppel Post bin mit Handy online.
> 
> Aber obiger Beitrag auch wieder Thema Spoiler: auch du MiChaRiot warum nicht die Spoilerfunktion? Mal im Ernst was soll der Mist immer?



Jetzt mal ohne Mist...: 


Spoiler



Das ich nach neuen Diaglogoptionen frage die schon mehrmals ohne Spoiler angekündigt wurden... ist wirklich eine Frechheit! Das versaut die ganze Geschichte und Spielerfahrung!



Spoiler



Übrigens es gibt in dem Spiel einen Hexer namens Geralt


----------



## huenni87 (9. Oktober 2015)

Die Dialogoptionen sind drin. Man hört sie auch recht deutlich raus. Also das sie nachträglich eingefügt wurden. Aber erwartet nicht zuviel.  Ist echt nicht der Rede wert.



Spoiler



Aber immerhin kann man jetzt Yen, Ciri und Triss auf das Thema ansprechen und bekommt eine Reaktion. Das passt schon. Ich dachte nur das es vorallem für Triss nach der großen Ankündigung von CDPR ein paar Zeilen mehr gibt.

Unterm Strich fragt man Yen was sie dazu sagt das man mit Triss zusammen ist, dann kann man Ciri sagen das man nach der ganzen Sache nach Kovir geht, mit Triss. Na ja und Triss und Geralt werfen sich in zwei Sätzen Schmeicheleien zu und das wars.


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. Oktober 2015)

Ich steh jetzt nackt und überladen in Novigrad, weil meine Wolfsrüstung und das Pferdeset verschwunden sind.


----------



## EndosGaming (10. Oktober 2015)

Na endlich habe ich die 1.10 version drauf,
Ich bin mal sehr gespannd das jetzt so flüssig laufen oder zuga besser lauft als die 1.07 version gelaufen hat, weil die 1.07 version war die besten version, jeden fall für mich war.


----------



## uka (11. Oktober 2015)

Hm .. 1.10 installiert .. und nun? Bin in der Burg und die Angreifer bewegen sich nun nicht mehr. Auch bei anderen Savegames nicht mehr .


----------



## orca113 (11. Oktober 2015)

EndosGaming schrieb:


> Na endlich habe ich die 1.10 version drauf,
> Ich bin mal sehr gespannd das jetzt so flüssig laufen oder zuga besser lauft als die 1.07 version gelaufen hat, weil die 1.07 version war die besten version, jeden fall für mich war.



Wer ist tot?!


----------



## Invisiblo (11. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin ja hart am Überlegen ob es nicht besser wäre, mit den Erweiterungen einen zweiten kompletten Spieldurchgang in einem Jahr oder so zu versüßen. 

Aber ich denke ich werds mir morgen nicht verkneifen können.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Oktober 2015)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Ich bin ja hart am Überlegen ob es nicht besser wäre, mit den Erweiterungen einen zweiten kompletten Spieldurchgang in einem Jahr oder so zu versüßen.
> 
> Aber ich denke ich werds mir morgen nicht verkneifen können.



Die zweite Erweiterung erscheint doch im Frühjahr 2016. Du musst also nur ein halbes Jahr warten. 

Ich hab eh keine Lust mehr auf Witcher 3. Hab noch nicht mal den Patch installiert.


----------



## alm0st (12. Oktober 2015)

Patch 1.10 hat mir das Spiel komplett zerlegt. Hab dann nochmal die aktuellste Version vom Spiel gezogen (glaub das ist die 1.06), Patch drüber, DLCs drauf und Savegames importiert. So läufts jetzt einwandfrei. 

Hat eigentlich schon jemand Tyrion Lannister entdeckt? Musste schwer schmunzeln


----------



## Feleos (12. Oktober 2015)

Hab nur ich das Problem, oder is CD Project bzw Steam nicht in der Lage den Kalender zu lesen?

Bei mir steht "Verfügbar: 12. Oktober -- Hearts of Stone wird und ungefähr 14 Stunde Freigeschaltet" Das ist der Aktuelle Stand... Aber ich bin mir ziemlich Sicher das in 14h nicht mehr der 12.10. ist...

Edit: Uhrzeit 11:07 nich 9:07 wie das Postdatum sagt... Btw was läuft da eigentlich immer bei PCGH schief?

Edit Teil 2:


----------



## schmodel (12. Oktober 2015)

bei mir steht verfügbar ab 13.oktober.

Mal was anderes.
ich bin im new-game jetzt Level 68 und hab die Hauptmission und alle zu findenden Nebenquests durch.
Gibt's da Möglichkeiten ohne nur durch blosses Monsterschnetzeln höher zu kommen?
Ich habe nämlich schon waffen L 80 im Spiel gesehen-aber wie kommt mann so hoch.


----------



## orca113 (12. Oktober 2015)

alm0st schrieb:


> Patch 1.10 hat mir das Spiel komplett zerlegt. Hab dann nochmal die aktuellste Version vom Spiel gezogen (glaub das ist die 1.06), Patch drüber, DLCs drauf und Savegames importiert. So läufts jetzt einwandfrei.
> 
> Hat eigentlich schon jemand Tyrion Lannister entdeckt? Musste schwer schmunzeln



Das tut mir leid das das Patch dir das Spiel zerschossen hat. Hoffe mir passiert das nicht.

Kann jemand anders noch solche schlechten Erfahrungen damit schildern?


----------



## alm0st (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde auf jeden Fall mal die Savegames sichern. Scheint wohl mit dem Patch sone 50/50 Chance zu sein, was ich bisher so von anderen gelesen habe.


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Oktober 2015)

Ich hatte nur Probleme mit Mods. Sichere Variante ist: Modordner löschen (oder zumindest seinen Inhalt), Patch aufspielen, Spiel starten und sehen obs geht, dann Mods nacheinander wieder hinzufügen und jedes Mal testen, obs noch startet (bzw. zuerst auf Nexusmods checken, ob nicht eh schon eine angepasste Version für 1.10 da ist). 
Wenn du gar keine Mods verwendest, sollte auch nicht viel schiefgehen.


----------



## schmodel (12. Oktober 2015)

bei mir hat der patch 1.10 auch super geklappt.nur die Tastureinststellung wurde zurückgesetzt.

Ohne Mods


----------



## uka (12. Oktober 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Kann jemand anders noch solche schlechten Erfahrungen damit schildern?


Bei mir geht gar nix mehr nach 1.10 .. werde mal übermorgen oder so meine Savegames sichern und das Spiel neu installieren .. erstmal ist die Lust dahin .


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Oktober 2015)

uka schrieb:


> Bei mir geht gar nix mehr nach 1.10 .. werde mal übermorgen oder so meine Savegames sichern und das Spiel neu installieren .. erstmal ist die Lust dahin .


Gar nix mehr = ?
Bissl mehr Information, dann kann vielleicht auch Abhilfe geschaffen werden.


----------



## uka (12. Oktober 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Gar nix mehr = ?
> Bissl mehr Information, dann kann vielleicht auch Abhilfe geschaffen werden.


Habe ich schon weiter oben geschrieben - gar kein feindlicher NPC bewegt sich bei mir mehr / und ich kann diese auch nicht mehr umhauen bzw. es wird nicht gewertet.


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Oktober 2015)

uka schrieb:


> Habe ich schon weiter oben geschrieben - gar kein feindlicher NPC bewegt sich bei mir mehr / und ich kann diese auch nicht mehr umhauen bzw. es wird nicht gewertet.


Hast du Mods drauf, oder selbst irgendwelche Skripte oder Settings verändert?

Bzw, bist du bei deinem Save mitten im Kampf von Kaer Morhen? Vielleicht solltest du den von vorne beginnen.




Andere Sache: sie haben völlig überflüssigerweise die Öknonomie des Spiels abgeändert - Baupläne für Runen und Glyphen kosten viel weniger, ebenso die ehemals teuren Zutaten wie Drachenleder, Dimeritium und makellose Edelsteine... wozu denn?! Jetzt kann ich Reliktwaffen/Rüstungen nicht mal mehr gegen teure Materialien tauschen. Ab sofort wird alles zerlegt.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Oktober 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Andere Sache: sie haben völlig überflüssigerweise die Öknonomie des Spiels abgeändert - Baupläne für Runen und Glyphen kosten viel weniger, ebenso die ehemals teuren Zutaten wie Drachenleder, Dimeritium und makellose Edelsteine... wozu denn?! Jetzt kann ich Reliktwaffen/Rüstungen nicht mal mehr gegen teure Materialien tauschen. Ab sofort wird alles zerlegt.



What? Der Spieler war doch vorher schon viel zu reich. So kann man eine nicht funktionierende Ökonomie scheinbar noch verschlimmbessern...


----------



## orca113 (12. Oktober 2015)

Tja klingt nach Patch 1.0.epic fail


----------



## uka (12. Oktober 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Hast du Mods drauf, oder selbst irgendwelche Skripte oder Settings verändert?
> 
> Bzw, bist du bei deinem Save mitten im Kampf von Kaer Morhen? Vielleicht solltest du den von vorne beginnen.



Leider tritt das Problem im gesamten Spiel auf, egal bei welchem Savegame - auch bei einem neuem Spiel ist es das gleiche (also ganz neu!). Mods hab ich keine drauf - aber naja, Steam sagt ich muss es (fast) komplett neu laden .. da warte ich noch auf den DLC und installiere morgen neu .


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Oktober 2015)

uka schrieb:


> Leider tritt das Problem im gesamten Spiel auf, egal bei welchem Savegame - auch bei einem neuem Spiel ist es das gleiche (also ganz neu!). Mods hab ich keine drauf - aber naja, Steam sagt ich muss es (fast) komplett neu laden .. da warte ich noch auf den DLC und installiere morgen neu .


Okay, das ist bitter.


----------



## Kusarr (13. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Leute,
hab mal ne Frage:

1) Ich habe in der User-Config bissel was verändert und die Datei daher auf schreibgeschützt gestellt. Stellt das beim Patchen ein Problem dar? Muss ich den Zustand "schreibgeschützt" wieder entfernen bevor ich den Patch runterlade?
2) Wurde an der User-Datei überhaupt was geändert? Wenn ja, könnt ihr mir ein Beispiel nennen, damit ich überprüfen kann, ob alles passt?!

Danke schön


----------



## Sebastian1980 (13. Oktober 2015)

Ermittlere einfach die md5 Checksumme und vergleiche dann die der Dateien. Vor und nach der Patchinstallation.


----------



## Kusarr (13. Oktober 2015)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> Ermittlere einfach die md5 Checksumme und vergleiche dann die der Dateien. Vor und nach der Patchinstallation.


ähm was?


----------



## EndosGaming (13. Oktober 2015)

Wer hat die neuen Version von 1.10 drauf ?
Es sind paar gute Sachen dabei aber es stützt viel ab bei mir !!


----------



## Sebastian1980 (13. Oktober 2015)

Kusarr schrieb:


> ähm was?



Zu jeder Datei lässt sich eine Checksumme errechnen. Z.B. mit dem MD5 File Hasher. 
Lass die Checksumme zu der Configdatei berechnen, sichere diese und update das Spiel ohne Schreibschutz auf der Configdatei. Danach lässt Du erneut die Checksumme der Datei berechnen und vergleichst diese mit der Sicherung. Stimmen sie überein, wurde die Datei nicht verändert.


----------



## Invisiblo (13. Oktober 2015)

Frage zum ersten größeren Gegner in Hearts of Stone


Spoiler



Kann mir mal bitte jemand verraten wie man diese dämliche Kröte besiegt? Ich hab einen Level 35 Geralt und finde einfach keinen weak spot bei dem Viech. Oder erwarten die tatsächlich, dass man da 200x Mal ein bis zwei Schläge setzt und sofort wieder wegspringt?

Ich hab ja grundsätzlich schon was gegen Bosskämpfe in Videospielen, aber hier hab ich nach fünf Mal ohne Chance sterben frustriert das Spiel beendet. Wie ich sowas hasse.


----------



## demanio (14. Oktober 2015)

@Invisiblo
Versuch es mal mit Yrden, wenn du das richtig setzt kann sich das Vieh nicht mehr bewegen und der Kampf ist sehr zügig beendet.


----------



## schmodel (14. Oktober 2015)

habs auch per Yrden geschafft.
Da ist er kurz gelähmt
Erster Versuch ohne ging daneben.
Lass ihn reintappsen und spring dahinter.
Dann draufhauen.
Ich muss aber dazusagen-ich spiele auf leicht


----------



## huenni87 (15. Oktober 2015)

Es gibt auch Bomben zum einfrieren und blenden. Sind bei dem Vieh sehr nützlich.


----------



## Performer81 (15. Oktober 2015)

Ich konnte den ganz simpel mit Feuer und Schlägen besiegen.


----------



## schmodel (15. Oktober 2015)

Ohne zu spoilern.
Die Hochzeit mit dem Geist ist der Hammer-


----------



## orca113 (15. Oktober 2015)

Wie ohne zu Spoilern? 

Gerade habe ich mir den Pass geholt und somit beide DLCs. Freu mich schon HOS zu testen wenn es gesaugt ist


----------



## MrLoL1 (15. Oktober 2015)

Freu dich drauf,HOS is genial.
Bin grad selber kurz nach der Hochzeit


----------



## orca113 (16. Oktober 2015)

Bin echt gespannt!

Werde heute mein 1.10 zu ende Laden und hoffen das mein Game danach noch läuft 

Installiert sich das HOS nachträglich oder wie geht das?


----------



## mayfran (16. Oktober 2015)

In HOS hocken ja mehrere Gruppen von Flammenrose-Rittern rum die in der Regel irgendwo ein nicht übersetztes Schemata verstecken.  
Hat jemand herausgefunden wo man die übersetzten lassen kann? Da sie in Oferi geschrieben sind dachte ich zuerst an den neuen Runenschmied und seinen Händlerkumpel aber beide bieten mir keine Möglichkeit an. Da ich außerdem die Story und alle Fragezeichen fertig habe gehen mir langsam die Möglichkeiten aus :/

Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich?


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Oktober 2015)

Doch, der Händler gibt dir da eigentlich Gesprächsoptionen.


----------



## biamaster (16. Oktober 2015)

Meine VORBESTELLUNG von Hearts of Stone wurde heute storniert, der Artikel ist ausverkauft. 
Nirgendwo kann man die PC-Version kaufen. 

Noch jemand hier der vor dem selben Problem steht?


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Oktober 2015)

Äh nö, bei GoG ist selten ausverkauft.


----------



## biamaster (16. Oktober 2015)

Mir geht es um die physische Variante mit den Gwint Karten.


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Oktober 2015)

biamaster schrieb:


> Mir geht es um die physische Variante mit den Gwint Karten.


Das war mir durchaus bewusst.


----------



## mayfran (16. Oktober 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Doch, der Händler gibt dir da eigentlich Gesprächsoptionen.




Hm... ich war gerade nochmal beim Händler. Entweder mach ich was falsch oder ein Käfer ist aufgetaucht. Muss man vorher noch etwas machen?


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Oktober 2015)

mayfran schrieb:


> Hm... ich war gerade nochmal beim Händler. Entweder mach ich was falsch oder ein Käfer ist aufgetaucht. Muss man vorher noch etwas machen?


Einen unübersetzten Bauplan hast du schon gefunden, ja? Ich konnte ihn darauf ansprechen und hab dann die Quest erhalten, die alle zu finden. Könnte also tatsächlich ein Bug sein bei dir.


----------



## mayfran (16. Oktober 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Einen unübersetzten Bauplan hast du schon gefunden, ja? Ich konnte ihn darauf ansprechen und hab dann die Quest erhalten, die alle zu finden. Könnte also tatsächlich ein Bug sein bei dir.



Arg. Mist. Hoffentlich bügelt da ein Patch nochmal drüber. Danke dir für die Hilfe.


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Oktober 2015)

mayfran schrieb:


> Arg. Mist. Hoffentlich bügelt da ein Patch nochmal drüber. Danke dir für die Hilfe.


Hattest du schon alle Diagramme gefunden, bevor du das erste mal mit ihm gesprochen hast? Vielleicht ist das ein Problem. So oder so musst du wohl auf einen Fix hoffen.


----------



## mayfran (16. Oktober 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Hattest du schon alle Diagramme gefunden, bevor du das erste mal mit ihm gesprochen hast? Vielleicht ist das ein Problem. So oder so musst du wohl auf einen Fix hoffen.



Gerade nachgesehen. Bisher habe ich Hose, Handschuhe und Stiefel. Da fehlt, wenn es sich um ein komplettes Set handelt, noch die Brustrüstung. Ich habe auch während des Spiesl immer mal wieder bei dem Händler verkauft, sollte also die Option nicht übersehen haben. 
Scheine ich wohl Pech gehabt zu  haben...

Edit: Trotzdem eines der besten Spiele die ich je gespielt habe.  Das gilt auch für das Addon.


----------



## MrLoL1 (16. Oktober 2015)

So,bin jetzt mit HOS durch,fast das beste im Spiel bis jetzt,würde ich sagen. 
Schade dass es so schnell vorbei ging. Würde für so ein Riesen Addon schon ca. 20€ zahlen!   
Aber das Ende war,wie soll ich sagen, etwas lasch.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (16. Oktober 2015)

mayfran schrieb:


> Arg. Mist. Hoffentlich bügelt da ein Patch nochmal drüber.


Mal in den CDR Foren geschaut ob der Fehler schon beschrieben wurde, oder selber gemeldet?


----------



## Invisiblo (16. Oktober 2015)

Bin nun zumindest mit der "Hauptquest" von HoS auch durch.



Spoiler



Ich habe 14 Stunden gebraucht, dabei habe ich noch nicht einmal alles an Nebenaktivität aus der Erweiterung herausgeholt. Bin damit für den Preis wirklich mehr als zufrieden. 

Die Questreihe ist die vielleicht beste im ganzen Spiel. Ich müsste nochmal in mich gehen, aber spontan fällt mir keine bessere aus dem Hauptspiel ein. Highlight ist natürlich die Hochzeit.
Die ganze Erweiterung hat sich erfrischend vom Hauptspiel abgehoben.
Durch die Rückkehr nach der Pause vom Hauptspiel hat sich mein Eindruck nochmals bestätigt, dass das Kampfsystem in TW3 kompletter Schrott ist, sobald man gegen mehr als zwei Gegner gleichzeitig kämpft.
Die Bosskämpfe gegen Kröte und den Albtraum fand ich absolut schrecklich und frustrierend.
Was hatte der Hinweis zu bedeuten, dass man sich gegen O'dim irgendwie auf das Glas verlassen soll, das niemals bricht? (Oder so ähnlich)


----------



## schmodel (17. Oktober 2015)

Mist-Die Kröte war für mich einfach aber der Pedell macht mir zu schaffen.
ich kriege den einfach nicht hin weil der sich immer wieder hochheilt.


----------



## Invisiblo (17. Oktober 2015)

schmodel schrieb:


> Mist-Die Kröte war für mich einfach aber der Pedell macht mir zu schaffen.
> ich kriege den einfach nicht hin weil der sich immer wieder hochheilt.



Du musst einfach immer ausweichen bis er sich mit seinem großen Schlag festklemmt und dann solange draufhauen, bis der blaue Kreis auf dem Boden erscheint, dann sofort wegspringen. 

Wenn er die Geister beschwört musst du die schnell töten, da er sich mit jedem Schlag auf die (und auf dich) um >1000 Leben heilt.


----------



## schmodel (17. Oktober 2015)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Du musst einfach immer ausweichen bis er sich mit seinem großen Schlag festklemmt und dann solange draufhauen, bis der blaue Kreis auf dem Boden erscheint, dann sofort wegspringen.
> 
> Wenn er die Geister beschwört musst du die schnell töten, da er sich mit jedem Schlag auf die (und auf dich) um >1000 Leben heilt.


danke hat funktioniert-


----------



## orca113 (17. Oktober 2015)

Hi bei mir hat gog inzwischen 1.10 installiert und wollte gerade ne Runde Spielen und da sehe ich das die 16 DLCs neu installiert und geladen werden. Ist das richtig? (und HOS sowieso)


----------



## mayfran (17. Oktober 2015)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> Mal in den CDR Foren geschaut ob der Fehler schon beschrieben wurde, oder selber gemeldet?


Noch nicht. Aber du hast recht, werde ich heute  machen.


@orca112
Ja, war bei  mir auch so.

@Topic
Der heftigste  Kampf  war für mich eindeutig Iris Albtraum. Musste zigmal neustarten.


----------



## MrLoL1 (17. Oktober 2015)

Ich fand den Kampf gegen den Albtraum eigentlich gar nicht so schwer.
Mit Schwalbe+Donner+Absud Raffards des Weissen geht das schon.
Ich hab ihn mit dieser Drehattacke auf Blut,Schweiss und Tränen eigentlich ganz gut gekriegt.


----------



## schmodel (17. Oktober 2015)

Bin jetzt durch-
schade eigentlich.
Hat super Spass gemacht.

Ps-bin jetzt L70 und habe alles was geht an meinen Waffen und Rüstungen mit den neuen Runen hochgeschraubt.
schade so ein Spiel in dieser Qualität dürfte einfach kein Ende haben.
Wenn PCGH das Spiel es Jahres wählt wüsste ich welches


----------



## orca113 (17. Oktober 2015)

mayfran schrieb:


> Noch nicht. Aber du hast recht, werde ich heute  machen.
> 
> 
> @orca112
> ...



Alles klar, dachte schon....


----------



## ein_schelm (17. Oktober 2015)

Welches Level haben die Höchst-Stufigen Quests im New-Game-Plus Modus?


----------



## schmodel (17. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir waren die Quests 63-66 aber das hängt sowieso von deiner persöhnlichen Stufe ab.


----------



## Octabus (17. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe es mir aufgrund der überwältigend positiven Rezensionen nun auch bestellt und bin schon darauf gespannt!

Wie weit komme ich denn bei dem Spiel noch mit meiner "Sapphire Radeon HD 6770" - hoffentlich über die Runden?


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (17. Oktober 2015)

Bei Amazon gibts den Expansion Pass übrigens grade für 22€ 
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Expansion Pass [PC Code - GOG.com]: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## Octabus (17. Oktober 2015)

Weiß jemand von euch, ob die "Sapphire Radeon HD 6770" für das Spiel noch ausreicht?


----------



## GottesMissionar (17. Oktober 2015)

Octabus schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von euch, ob die "Sapphire Radeon HD 6770" für das Spiel noch ausreicht?



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PDFSTVZoVPs


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. Oktober 2015)

Octabus schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von euch, ob die "Sapphire Radeon HD 6770" für das Spiel noch ausreicht?


Dafür muss man schon leidensfähig sein  
Mit niedrigen Settings könnte es einigermaßen flüssig laufen.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Oktober 2015)

Octabus schrieb:


> Weiß jemand von euch, ob die "Sapphire Radeon HD 6770" für das Spiel noch ausreicht?


Glaub ich nicht. Die GtX480 hat in W3 nur 720p @low (60fps) geschafft.


----------



## Octabus (18. Oktober 2015)

Okay, ich werde es einfach einmal ausprobieren und dann entscheiden, ob ich nicht gleich nachrüste. Vor habe ich aber nicht, mir weitere Spiele dieser Art zuzulegen. Mich hat die Begeisterung dem Spiel gegenüber einfach dazu bewegt und ich hatte schon ewig keinen so aktuellen Titel mehr auf der Platte, daher auch die etwas veraltete Grafikkarte.

Hier ist mein aktuelles Setup: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-zukunftsfaehigen-rechners-5.html#post5809017

Irgendwelche Grafikkartenvorschläge, sollte das mit "The Witcher 3" grafiktechnisch nicht so laufen, wie erwartet?


----------



## Aldrearic (18. Oktober 2015)

Ich musste TW3 deinstallieren, dass ich den Patch 1.10 installieren konnte. Gab immer Fehler. 
Jetzt beim Laden des saves die Fehlermeldung, dass ich die Quest ''Schatzssuche Wolfsschulen Ausrüstung'' benötige und installieren muss. Wo bekomme ich die wieder her? Über GOG Launcher ist es in den Extras nicht verzeichnet. 

Edit: Hat sich gerade geklärt mit den DLCs. Nun am herunterladen.


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (18. Oktober 2015)

Octabus schrieb:


> Okay, ich werde es einfach einmal ausprobieren und dann entscheiden, ob ich nicht gleich nachrüste. Vor habe ich aber nicht, mir weitere Spiele dieser Art zuzulegen. Mich hat die Begeisterung dem Spiel gegenüber einfach dazu bewegt und ich hatte schon ewig keinen so aktuellen Titel mehr auf der Platte, daher auch die etwas veraltete Grafikkarte.
> 
> Hier ist mein aktuelles Setup: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...-zukunftsfaehigen-rechners-5.html#post5809017
> 
> Irgendwelche Grafikkartenvorschläge, sollte das mit "The Witcher 3" grafiktechnisch nicht so laufen, wie erwartet?



Kommt natürlich drauf an, was du ausgeben willst. Wenns aber nur für the Witcher 3 sein soll und es nicht unbedingt maximale Settings sein müssen, wäre wohl eine gtx 960 oder ne r9 380 ne ganz sinnvolle Investition, damit kommst du für ca. 200€ +-20€ (je nachdem, ob 2GB oder 4GB) in Full HD mit hohen Settings ganz gut hin.

Bei deinem 400W Netzteil würde ich wohl zur GTX 960 tendieren, mit ner 380 geht das schon hart an die Grenze. Es sei dann, du übertaktest nix, dann sollte das noch reichen.


----------



## Octabus (18. Oktober 2015)

Ja, so Mittelklasse wäre vom Preis her definitiv machbar! Ich übertakte nicht, daher könnte die zweite Option genauso in Frage kommen, denke ich. Ich bin definitiv kein Grafikfanatiker und begnüge mich mit guter Grafik, die höchsten Einstellungen sind wohl sowieso der Oberklasse vorbehalten und nicht unbedingt Pflicht!

Da spielt wohl ohnehin der Bildschirm auch eine Rolle, soweit ich weiß? Im Moment besitze ich den "BENQ T221W" (BenQ T221W, 22" (9H.0C9LN.ISZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich), bringt das auch nennenswerte Einbußen?


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. Oktober 2015)

kalleklappstuhl schrieb:


> Bei deinem 400W Netzteil würde ich wohl zur GTX 960 tendieren, mit ner 380 geht das schon hart an die Grenze. Es sei dann, du übertaktest nix, dann sollte das noch reichen.


Die 380 zieht beim Zocken knappe 200W, das restliche System 100  wenns hochkommt. Die 400W reichen also aus. Die 380 ist gerade in TW3 eine Ecke schneller als die 960 (The Witcher 3: Hearts of Stone im Techniktest mit insgesamt 16 Grafikkarten plus Tuning-Tipps), wäre also dann hier die sinnvollere Wahl.


----------



## Octabus (18. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe jetzt gleich alles heruntergeladen und werde dann einmal testen, inwieweit es mit der jetzigen Grafikkarte funktioniert. Ansonsten wäre eine neue Karte wohl wirklich eine Überlegung wert, muss jetzt nicht spezifisch für "The Witcher 3" sein, allgemeine Brauchbarkeit habe ich auch gerne!

Soll ich den Patch 1.10 gleich mitinstallieren oder damit noch ein wenig warten, da er bei manchen ja doch einige Probleme mit sich bringt?


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. Oktober 2015)

Octabus schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt gleich alles heruntergeladen und werde dann einmal testen, inwieweit es mit der jetzigen Grafikkarte funktioniert. Ansonsten wäre eine neue Karte wohl wirklich eine Überlegung wert, muss jetzt nicht spezifisch für "The Witcher 3" sein, allgemeine Brauchbarkeit habe ich auch gerne!


Die 380 ist auch allgemein zumeist schneller, in TW3 nur eben mehr als sonst. 



Octabus schrieb:


> Soll ich den Patch 1.10 gleich mitinstallieren oder damit noch ein wenig warten, da er bei manchen ja doch einige Probleme mit sich bringt?


Spricht eigentlich nichts dagegen. Habe mit 1.10 nicht mehr Probleme als mit 1.08.


----------



## Octabus (18. Oktober 2015)

Okay, heißt dass in diesem Preissegment die MSI R9 380 Gaming 4G, Radeon R9 380, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V314-011R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich die andere Grafikkarte überbietet. Sagen wir einmal, ich hätte ein maximales Budget von 300 Euro, gäbe es dann andere Empfehlungen?

Ist der im vorherigen Post erwähnte Bildschirm für die Grafikdarstellung ein Hindernis oder nicht? Kann ich diesen noch sinnvoll mit den neuen Grafikkarten kombinieren?


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. Oktober 2015)

Octabus schrieb:


> Okay, heißt dass in diesem Preissegment die MSI R9 380 Gaming 4G, Radeon R9 380, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V314-011R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich die andere Grafikkarte überbietet. Sagen wir einmal, ich hätte ein maximales Budget von 300 Euro, gäbe es dann andere Empfehlungen?
> 
> Ist der im vorherigen Post erwähnte Bildschirm für die Grafikdarstellung ein Hindernis oder nicht? Kann ich diesen noch sinnvoll mit den neuen Grafikkarten kombinieren?


Das Sapphire-Modell ist besser und günstiger: Sapphire Radeon R9 380 Nitro, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11242-07-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich
Die nächst stärkeren Modelle (970 und 390) kosten dann schon wieder an die 350€, zwischen 200 und 300 existieren aktuell nur die 2- und 4GB-Versionen von GTX960 und R9 380. Im November wird wohl noch die 380X erscheinen, die für 250-300 € nochmal an die 20% auf die 380 drauflegen wird. Darauf würde es sich wohl lohnen zu warten, auch weil 960 und 380 dann billiger werden sollten.

Der Bildschirm ist an sich kein Problem. Höhere Auflösung bzw v.a. höhere Pixeldichte machen das Bild zwar subjektiv schöner, aber kostet natürlich auch mehr Leistung. Ich spiele selber auch noch auf so einem leicht antiquierten 1680x1050p-Monitor, für meine aktuelle Grafikkarte wäre mehr Auflösung in TW3 aber auch schon etwas viel.


----------



## kalleklappstuhl (18. Oktober 2015)

Bei mir steht ebenfalls noch ein 22" 1680x1050 Monitor. Werde auch wenn dann direkt auf 1440p oder höher upgraden, wenns nächstes Jahr mal nen neuen PC gibt.
Das Upgrade zu Full HD wars mir nicht wert, so kann ich halt die Details etwas höher stellen bzw. habe mehr fps.


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. Oktober 2015)

kalleklappstuhl schrieb:


> Bei mir steht ebenfalls noch ein 22" 1680x1050 Monitor. Werde auch wenn dann direkt auf 1440p oder höher upgraden, wenns nächstes Jahr mal nen neuen PC gibt.
> Das Upgrade zu Full HD wars mir nicht wert, so kann ich halt die Details etwas höher stellen bzw. habe mehr fps.


Jo, so seh ich das auch. Mein nächster wird dann aber gleich 4k oder aber 3440x1440, ultra-wide.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Oktober 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Jo, so seh ich das auch. Mein nächster wird dann aber gleich 4k oder aber 3440x1440, ultra-wide.


Same here. Gut, ich habe einen billigen FHD, aber das wäre der nächste Schritt. Aber UWQHD braucht zu viel Platz. Da passt mein Dell 2005fpw gar nicht mehr auf den Tisch.


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. Oktober 2015)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Same here. Gut, ich habe einen billigen FHD, aber das wäre der nächste Schritt. Aber UWQHD braucht zu viel Platz. Da passt mein Dell 2005fpw gar nicht mehr auf den Tisch.


Bei gleicher Bildschirmdiagonale liegen in der Breite nur ein paar Zentimeter Unterschied zwischen einem 21:9 und einem 16:9 Monitor, wenn der eine nicht passt, wirds mit dem anderen auch eng


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (18. Oktober 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Bei gleicher Bildschirmdiagonale liegen in der Breite nur ein paar Zentimeter Unterschied zwischen einem 21:9 und einem 16:9 Monitor, wenn der eine nicht passt, wirds mit dem anderen auch eng


Ich denke es ist ein Unterschied ob ich meinen 21" 16:9er hab oder einen 34" 21:9ner. Aber beim 21:9er kann ich meinen Dell ganz hoch stellen und der UWQHD Moni passt drunter


----------



## DaxTrose (18. Oktober 2015)

Leute, es geht hier nicht um eure nächsten Grafikkarten oder Monitore, sondern um The Witcher 3. Wenn nötig, macht einen extra Thread im Beratungsforum auf. Bitte wieder zurück zum Thema!


----------



## Aldrearic (18. Oktober 2015)

Bezüglich Bugs. Patch 1.10 installiert, ein bissc hen gezockt. Dann wurde plötzlich nichts mehr angezeigt, weder die Ausrüstung, noch Items im Inventar. Auch keine Tränke/Items in den Schnellwahlslots. Geralt zog das schwert, war aber keines zu sehen. Irgendwie seltsam, Geralt schlägt zu und macht mit einem unsichtbaren Item Schaden. 

Ich habe es zwar schon 1-2 Monate nicht mehr aktiv gespielt. Die Atmosphäre, die Musik sind immer noch genial.


----------



## Octabus (18. Oktober 2015)

Okay, bevor wir das Abschweifen beenden, fühle ich mich aber noch verpflichtet, meine FPS mit der Radeon HD 6770 preiszugeben. Das Spiel lässt sich noch spielen, alles auf niedrigster Einstellung, versteht sich!



> 2015-10-18 19:55:39 - witcher3
> Frames: 1518 - Time: 60000ms - Avg: 25.300 - Min: 19 - Max: 31
> 
> 2015-10-18 20:38:41 - witcher3
> ...



Ist also durchaus noch brauchbar, auch wenn ich mir vielleicht doch noch eine bessere Karte gönne!


Nun zum Spiel: Eindruck ist ganz gut, Installation verlief auch problemlos. Meine ambitionierten Gamer-Zeiten sind zwar schon vorbei, viel falsch machen kann man mit dem Spiel aber auch dann definitiv nicht! Ist jedenfalls ein gemütliches Abenteuer, welches die Stunden vergehen lässt!


----------



## Octabus (18. Oktober 2015)

Das Spiel gefällt mir wirklich gut im Moment, finde die zum Teil angesprochenen Themen für ein Computerspiel-RPG wirklich sehr erfrischend und auch das Treffen diverser Entscheidungen gibt mir das Gefühl, wirklich eingebunden zu werden in das Spiel. Bin im Moment jedenfalls glücklich mit dem Spiel - und das auch noch ohne DRM!


----------



## Scholdarr (19. Oktober 2015)

Octabus schrieb:


> Das Spiel gefällt mir wirklich gut im Moment, finde die zum Teil angesprochenen Themen für ein Computerspiel-RPG wirklich sehr erfrischend und auch das Treffen diverser Entscheidungen gibt mir das Gefühl, wirklich eingebunden zu werden in das Spiel. Bin im Moment jedenfalls glücklich mit dem Spiel - und das auch noch ohne DRM!



Dann spiele mal die Vorgängerspiele. Die haben bessere/mehr moralisch graue Entscheidungen und eine bessere Verwertung der angesprochenen Themen.


----------



## Laggy.NET (19. Oktober 2015)

So, Heats of Stone durch. Verdammt, ist das Addon gut geworden! 

Vor allem die Story um den dritten Wunsch ist Atmosphärisch ja mal ein echtes Meisterstück geworden.

Und die Bossgegner bieten Abwechslung und erfordern das ein oder andere Mal etwas umdenken. 
Also mit dem Addon ist es für mich jetzt endgültig das beste Spiel aller Zeiten.

Ach ja, ich finde grafisch haben sie auch nochmal ne Schippe draufgelegt, vor allem was die dichte des Contents angeht. Alleine die Hochzeitsfeier ist so vollgepackt mit Details, das hab ich so im ganzen Spiel nicht gesehen.
Die haben sich richtig Mühe gegeben.



Invisiblo schrieb:


> Bin nun zumindest mit der "Hauptquest" von HoS auch durch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Wasser ist der Spiegel, der Niemals bricht. 
Vielleicht ist da was bei der Formulierung etwas daneben gegangen im Bezug auf "Glas".


----------



## Rizzard (19. Oktober 2015)

Gestern hatte ich 3-4h Zeit und wollte mir auch mal weiter das Addon anschauen.
Dann dachte ich, wo die Kröte doch schon schwer war, crafte ich mir lieber erst mal mein meisterliches Bärenset, bevor ich weiter mache.
Das Problem war, mir fehlte Rebis um das Teil komplett zu schmieden.
Ich will´s kurz machen, 3h später konnte ich mein letztes Set-Teil schmieden.

Meine Spielzeit war vorbei und ich hatte keinerlei Fortschritt erzielt.
Scheiß Spiel.


----------



## Laggy.NET (19. Oktober 2015)

Mit der richtigen Taktik (movement) sind die Bosse eigentlich relativ einfach. Man muss nur rausfinden, was man machen muss. Da braucht es weder bessere Items noch Tränke oder Bomben. Selbst die Zeichen sind relativ nutzlos wie ich feststellen musste.

Bis auf etwas Heilung musste ich im Addon mal wieder keine Tränke nutzen, was ich etwas schade finde. Trotz "Blut, Schweiß und Tränen".  Aber wenigstens war es deutlich schwerer, als das Hauptspiel, wo man zum schluss nur noch wie butter druch die Gegner gepflügt ist.


----------



## Invisiblo (19. Oktober 2015)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Darauf bin ich auch gekommen, aber angewendet hat man diesen Tip ja letztlich nicht, oder? Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich mir von O'dim am Ende nichts gewünscht habe.


----------



## Laggy.NET (19. Oktober 2015)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Darauf bin ich auch gekommen, aber angewendet hat man diesen Tip ja letztlich nicht, oder? Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass ich mir von O'dim am Ende nichts gewünscht habe.



Oh, dann scheinen die Entscheidungen ja so einige Konsequenzen zu haben.


Spoiler



Bei mir gabs quasi nen End "kampf" gegen O'Dim. 
Zuerst habe ich alle drei Wünsche im Namen O'Dims für Von Everick erfüllt. Dessen Abmachung war es, dass O'Dim seine Seele bekommt, wenn O'Dim ihm 3 Wünsche erfüllt und sie gemeinsam auf dem Mond stehen. So geschah es ja letztendlich und Everick musste sich ergeben, Geralt sprang ein und bot an, dass O'Dim Geralts Seele anstelle von Evericks Seele nimmt (man hat die Wahl, ob man das tut). Wenn man zusagt, schlägt Geralt vor, dass O'Dimm seine Seele bekommt, wenn Geralt ein Spiel verliert. O'Dim schlägt ein Rätsel vor. O'Dim sagt einen Reim auf und man muss erraten, was O'Dimm ist (klassisches "wer bin ich" rätsel). Man gelangt dabei in ein fiktives Areal, in dem man sich unter Zeitdruck auf die Suche nach der Lösung macht. Letzten Endes findet man heraus, dass O'Dim laut seinem Rätsel-Reim ein Spiegel sein muss. Angelangt am Spiegel zerbricht O'Dim diesen aber, damit Geralt nicht gewinnen kann. Geralt entdeckt weitere Spiegel, O'Dim lässt aber jeden einzelnen von ihnen zerbrechen, sobald Geralt in die Nähe kommt, bis keiner mehr übrig ist. Schlussendlich entdeckt Geralt eine Wasserquelle, mit der er ein Spiegelbild erzeugt. O'Dim kann diesen Spiegel nicht zerbrechen, (= Unzerbrechlicher Spiegel/Glas) Geralt greift in den Spiegel (Wasser) und zieht O'Dim heraus und macht ihm klar, dass er das Spiel verloren hat. Zertört von seiner Niederlage verschwindet der Dämon O'Dim bzw. löst sich auf. (Schließlich war der Antrieb seiner Existenz die Tatsache, dass er sich die Dummheit der menschen in Form von gut formulierten Verträgen und Wortspielen zu Nutze macht. Letzten Endes wurde er also mit seinem eigenen Mittel geschlagen, was ihm wohl seine Existenzgrundlage raubt und den Dämon vertreibt. So versteh ich es zumindest).


----------



## Invisiblo (19. Oktober 2015)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Oh, dann scheinen die Entscheidungen ja so einige Konsequenzen zu haben.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...






Spoiler



Heftig! Ich habe mich bei Everick nicht eingemischt, weil ich wenig Sympathien für ihn hatte. Dann hat O'dim seine Seele genommen und mich gefragt, ob ich mir was wünsche als Belohnung. Ich hab nein gesagt, weil ich nicht selbst Opfer seiner Wortspielerei werden wollte. Dann hat er Ok gesagt, ist weggegangen und der Abspann kam. 

Echt krass, da ist mir ja richtig was entgangen.


----------



## mayfran (19. Oktober 2015)

Invisiblo schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



In der Tat. Erstmal eine menge Story und wie ich vermute Teile der Viper Ausrüstung. Hast du in deinem Lösungspfad das zweite Schwert gefunden? 

Die Rüstung bekommt man ja von der Gräfin bei der Auktion. Das erste Schwert im Tresorraum des Auktionshauses und das zweite fand ich in der  Endsequenz mit O'Dim. Fehlt dir das dann oder liegt das Schwert bei dir nur wo  anders rum?


----------



## Invisiblo (19. Oktober 2015)

mayfran schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Ne, habe nichts bekommen und auch kein Schwert in den Kisten vor Ort gefunden. Das Schwert werde ich in meinem Spielstand dann wohl niemals zu Gesicht bekommen. Ziemlich ärgerlich, da ich bereits das im Tresorraum übersehen habe.  Finde ich aber ziemlich interessant mit dem anderen Ende, das motiviert für einen zweiten Durchlauf in einem Jahr oder so.


----------



## uka (20. Oktober 2015)

So ich bin nun auch durch bei TW3 ...



Spoiler



Ich habe vor dem durchspielen auf den DLC gewartet und ihn mitgenommen - dort habe ich auch den härtesten Gegner gehabt, dieser Gärtner ohne Gesicht .. hab ihm 100-200 Schaden gemacht pro Hit, er hat sich an mir aber mit 2200 HP pro Schlag geheilt .. hat ewig gedauert ihn mit Armbrust zu killen. 

Dem Everick habe ich am Schluss nicht geholfen, hat er nicht verdient und mir fehlte auch noch was an Text-Optionen .. hätte ihm gerne noch mit Infos aus der Villa konfrontiert. Habe dann die Option "ich will schneller als der Wind sein" als Belohnung gewählt - gab nen Sattel mit 100 Ausdauer und das Pferd kennt keine Furcht mehr ^^. 

Als gestern dann das Ende vom Hauptspiel kam war ich etwas erschrocken .. "Das war es jetzt? Ciri hat es dahingerafft? Keine Szene mehr mit Yen oder so?" .. als sich das dann aber nach ein paar mehr Minuten aufgeklärt hatte, ist alles doch super für mich gewesen und ich konnte den Abspann genießen. 

Habe auf der höchsten Schwierigkeit gespielt (komplett).


----------



## Laggy.NET (20. Oktober 2015)

uka schrieb:


> So ich bin nun auch durch bei TW3 ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WTF? Mit Armbrust säße ich wohl heute noch da....  

Aber ja, IMHO der beste Boss im gesamten Spiel, eigentlich auch die mit Abstand beste Quest, wie ich finde.


----------



## Octabus (21. Oktober 2015)

Also das mit den Entscheidungen ist wirklich eine erstaunlich bereichernde Komponente - heute halt leider bei mir nach hinten losgegangen ...


Betrifft die Geschichte mit dem Roten Baron:


Spoiler



Lange überlegt, ob ich diesen suspekten Geist da freilassen sollte. Zum Schluss gut gemeint, und siehe da: Alles draufgegangen!





Gefällt mir nach wie vor recht gut, aber ich warte schon sehnlichst auf die bestellte Grafikkarte. Mit 20 FPS auf den niedrigsten Einstellungen zu spielen ist dann doch ein wenig ... ausbaufähig.


----------



## Laggy.NET (22. Oktober 2015)

Oh man, was sind die Leute nur für Mu***is.
Jetzt sollen die Bosskämpfe in Hearts of Stone einfacher werden. 
The Witcher 3 - Patch 1.11 soll Hearts of Stone einfacher machen - GameStar



Kann doch echt nicht wahr sein, die einzige "Herausforderung" ist es, das Bewegungsmuster herauszufinden, mehr lässt die Spielmechanik ja leider eh nicht zu, deswegen fand ich die Kämpfe auch klasse, da man das bestmögliche rausgeholt hat.
Wenn man jetzt die Schwierigkeit senkt, kann man ja wieder einfach nur draufholzen, bis der Boss tot ist.


----------



## mayfran (22. Oktober 2015)

Octabus schrieb:


> Also das mit den Entscheidungen ist wirklich eine erstaunlich bereichernde Komponente - heute halt leider bei mir nach hinten losgegangen ...
> Gefällt mir nach wie vor recht gut, aber ich warte schon sehnlichst auf die bestellte Grafikkarte. Mit 20 FPS auf den niedrigsten Einstellungen zu spielen ist dann doch ein wenig ... ausbaufähig.



Kann ich mir vorstellen. Gerade bei einem Spiel das so von seiner Atmosphäre lebt wie Witcher 3.  

---

Der anstehende Patch 1.11 soll angeblich die DLC-Bosse vereinfachen. Insbesondere der Caretaker hat scheinbar für einigen Frust gesorgt. Hoffentlich bleiben sie damit innerhalb der Schwierigkeitsstufen vernünftig. 
Da ich im Spiel jederzeit die Schwierigkeitsstufe ändern kann gibt es eigentlich kein "zu schwer" solange ich nicht auf der untersten Stufe versage und da kann CDP gerne etwas drehen. Den oberen Stufen taten die etwas schwereren Gegner im Vergleich zum sehr leichten Hauptspiel allerdings sehr gut.

EDIT: Zu spät ^^


----------



## orca113 (22. Oktober 2015)

Finde das TW3 von der Schwierigkeit eigentlich (mittlere Stufe) ganz ok ist. TW2 war mir teilweise zu schwer. 

Dagegen fand ich TW1 sehr leicht.


----------



## Invisiblo (22. Oktober 2015)

Ich wundere mich insbesondere, dass gerade der Pedell für viele so ein Problem war. Das war für mich mit Abstand der einfachste Boss von allen, da er ein sehr simples und durchschaubares Bewegungsmuster hatte. 

Man musste doch bloß immer ca. 5x Ausweichen, dann draufkloppen, wegspringen und die beschworenen Geister erledigen. Ich glaube ich konnte den sogar ohne Lebenspunktverlust erledigen. 

Zugegebenermaßen fande ich die anderen Bosse auch ein bisschen frustig, aber man kann doch das Spiel im Menü einfach kurzzeitig auf Leicht stellen..


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Oktober 2015)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Oh man, was sind die Leute nur für Mu***is.
> Jetzt sollen die Bosskämpfe in Hearts of Stone einfacher werden.
> The Witcher 3 - Patch 1.11 soll Hearts of Stone einfacher machen - GameStar
> 
> ...



Vielleicht passen sie nur die niedrigeren Schwierigkeitsgrade an und lassen Deathmarch in Ruhe, das wäre ein Kompromiss...

€: laut CDPR-Forum wird es so gemacht: The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Official Website
B&BB und DM sollen kaum berührt werden.


----------



## DaxTrose (22. Oktober 2015)

Patch 1.11 ist draußen! Bin mal gespannt, ob sie die Mikroruckler wegbekommen haben!


----------



## orca113 (22. Oktober 2015)

Ok wie groß ist die Seuche diesmal?


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. Oktober 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> Finde das TW3 von der Schwierigkeit eigentlich (mittlere Stufe) ganz ok ist. TW2 war mir teilweise zu schwer.
> 
> Dagegen fand ich TW1 sehr leicht.


TW2 war doch keinesfalls schwerer als TW3? Jedenfalls Dark/Deathmarch nimmt sich nicht viel, bzw ist TW2 da immer noch leichter. TW1 habe ich tatsächlich nie auf den hohen Schwierigkeitsgraden gespielt.


----------



## orca113 (22. Oktober 2015)

Fand TW2 schwerer. Gehe jetzt natürlich in beiden bzw allen drei Games vom voreingestellten mittleren Schwierigkeitsgrad aus. Vielleicht hängt dieses empfinden auch von der Spielweise ab.


----------



## Octabus (23. Oktober 2015)

Hauptsache ich spiele auf "Nur die Geschichte", weil ich bis zum Erhalt der neuen Grafikkarte mit ganz anderen Unansehnlichkeiten rechnen muss. Trotz den absolut niedrigsten Einstellungen und einer durchschnittlichen FPS-Rate von 20 kann ich schon fast 30 Stunden Spielzeit verzeichnen. Sich auf den Prüfstand stellen geht wohl auch anders!

Super Spiel soweit, kann noch immer nicht klagen! Auch wenn es bis zum flüssigen Spielerlebnis noch ein paar Tage dauern wird!


----------



## orca113 (23. Oktober 2015)

Krass, ich weiß nicht ob es bei dir dann recht gut aussieht. Aber vollaufgerissen ist dieses Spiel eine Augenweide. Freu dich auf die anständige Graka und das Erlebnis The Witcher 3 als Augenschmaus.


----------



## Octabus (24. Oktober 2015)

Nun ja, ich bin bis jetzt ohnehin noch  nichts Besseres gewohnt. Daher bin ich bis jetzt so gut mit der alten Grafikkarte klargekommen. Für mich würde es ja so auch weiterhin passen, nur lege ich großen Wert auf eine ordentliche Performance und damit ein flüssiges Spielerlebnis. Aber eine bessere Grafik kann bekanntlich auch nicht schaden, freue mich schon!

Bin noch immer fleißig am Spielen und kann das Spiel nach wie vor empfehlen! Besonders im Bezug auf die Geschichte/n und möglichen Entscheidungen bin ich sehr positiv überrascht.

*Hat jemand die Erweiterung schon angespielt und kann diese empfehlen?* Ich würde bei diesen Entwicklern gerne noch ein paar Euros lassen, da ich deren kundenfreundliche Spielepolitik einfach nur begrüßen kann und auch mit der Qualität des Titels ganz zufrieden bin!


----------



## mayfran (24. Oktober 2015)

Octabus schrieb:


> *Hat jemand die Erweiterung schon angespielt und kann diese empfehlen?* Ich würde bei diesen Entwicklern gerne noch ein paar Euros lassen, da ich deren kundenfreundliche Spielepolitik einfach nur begrüßen kann und auch mit der Qualität des Titels ganz zufrieden bin!



Ja und Ja. Die Erweiterung ist quasi eine sehr lange und hervorragend geschriebene Questreihe. Allerdings erst ab LvL 30+ zu empfehlen. Du kannst dir also Zeit lassen


----------



## Oozy (24. Oktober 2015)

Spielt wer von euch TW3 am Fernseher über Inhome-Streaming oder separatem Spiele-PC fürs Wohnzimmer? Wie sieht es da aus mit Inputlag etc?


----------



## orca113 (24. Oktober 2015)

mayfran schrieb:


> Ja und Ja. Die Erweiterung ist quasi eine sehr lange und hervorragend geschriebene Questreihe. Allerdings erst ab LvL 30+ zu empfehlen. Du kannst dir also Zeit lassen



Habe sie nun geladen und freue mich riesig drauf aber leider muss ich zunächst noch ein wenig Leveln. Bin erst Level 9 oder 10


----------



## Octabus (24. Oktober 2015)

Minimaler Spoiler, sollte eigentlich nichts Großartiges aufdecken:


Spoiler



Das aufführbare Bühnenstück ist ja einmal wieder ordentlich genial und diese Abwechslung innerhalb der diversen Quests ist wirklich eine nette Sache!


----------



## Mister HighSetting (24. Oktober 2015)

Eine Frage zu New Game + und den DLCs. Ich gehe mal davon aus das Blood and Wine eine empfohlene Stufe von 38-40 vorraussetzten wird.Wenn ich aber im New Game+ irgendwann bei Stufe 55 oder höher bin und mit diesem Geralt dann das neue DLC spielen will ist das ja dann viel zu leicht.Passt das DLC vielleicht die Quests an die jeweilige Stufe an oder kramt das Spiel dann eine alten Spielstand von früher raus?Ich hätte nähmlich schon Lust nochmal neu anzufangen aber ich weiß eben nicht wie das später funktionieren wird.Habt ihr eine Idee?


----------



## Invisiblo (24. Oktober 2015)

Mal ne Grundsatzfrage zu NG+: Wo liegt für euch eigentlich die Motivation darin? 

Angenommen ihr habt bereits einen sehr ausführlichen Durchgang hinter euch, dann gibt es keine bessere Ausrüstung mehr zu finden, kaum noch Skills zu verbessern, keine neuen Gwint-Karten zu ergattern (?) usw. Man nimmt sich doch letztlich eigentlich ziemlich viel weg und erhält dafür lediglich etwas schwerere Kämpfe?


----------



## turbosnake (24. Oktober 2015)

Bei Witcher 2 hätte das mehr Sinn gehabt, da es dort einen Teil gibt den man verpassen muss.
Hier gibt es nur ein anderes Ende und andere Entscheidungen.

Aber mich motiviert das nicht.


----------



## schmodel (24. Oktober 2015)

Mister HighSetting schrieb:


> Eine Frage zu New Game + und den DLCs. Ich gehe mal davon aus das Blood and Wine eine empfohlene Stufe von 38-40 vorraussetzten wird.Wenn ich aber im New Game+ irgendwann bei Stufe 55 oder höher bin und mit diesem Geralt dann das neue DLC spielen will ist das ja dann viel zu leicht.Passt das DLC vielleicht die Quests an die jeweilige Stufe an oder kramt das Spiel dann eine alten Spielstand von früher raus?Ich hätte nähmlich schon Lust nochmal neu anzufangen aber ich weiß eben nicht wie das später funktionieren wird.Habt ihr eine Idee?


das passt sich an keine Sorge-ich war 66 und sämtliche Quests waren 63 oder höher


----------



## Octabus (24. Oktober 2015)

Es gefällt mir an diesem Spiel einfach so sehr, dass man vom Charakter her alles spielen kann: Den moralischen Gutmenschen, den Manipulanten, rohen Schläger oder kaltherzigen Materialisten. Das ist wirklich sehr gut umgesetzt worden und macht sich auch wirklich durchgehend bemerkbar!

Bei den Quests muss ich ziemlich aufpassen, da man bei zu langem Wühlen in den Nebenquests schnell große Vorsprünge zur Hauptquest aufbaut und mit fast schon zu hohem Level ins Getümmel stürzt.

Ansonsten bis auf die vereinzelten Bugs und etwas zu grob umgesetzte Steuerung über Tastatur und Maus alles fit - wobei sich das ja auch im Rahmen hält und spieltechnisch bei dieser Rubrik ja auch verkraftbar ist. Ist aber natürlich stark von den individuellen Vorlieben und Gewichtungen abhängig, wie viel Spielspaß an diesen Punkten hängt.


----------



## Octabus (25. Oktober 2015)

Manche Passagen in der Hauptquestreihe sind wirklich sehr amüsant umgesetzt wurden - muss ich schon sagen! Auch wenn hier vielleicht noch feinere Entscheidungsmöglichkeiten eingebaut hätten werden können. Habe mich gerade fast ein wenig überrumpelt gefühlt, weil sich Geralt in diesem Bereich ja doch sehr selbstständig macht.

Morgen kommt dann die neue Grafikkarte (Sapphire Radeon R9 380 Nitro, 4GB GDDR5) - bin schon gespannt! Hoffentlich lässt sich mit dieser einiges herausholen!


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. Oktober 2015)

Geralt ist nunmal kein unbeschriebenes Blatt, deswegen gibt es logischwerweise nur Optionen, die (mehr oder weniger... gerne mal weniger) zu seinem Charakter passen, wie er in den Romanen angelegt ist.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Oktober 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Geralt ist nunmal kein unbeschriebenes Blatt, deswegen gibt es logischwerweise nur Optionen, die (mehr oder weniger... gerne mal weniger) zu seinem Charakter passen, wie er in den Romanen angelegt ist.



Genau. Eigentlich ist er nur Ciris *****, egal, was er auch macht.


----------



## Octabus (26. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe das Spiel nun durchgespielt und möchte meine Eindrücke noch einmal gründlich wiedergeben, sofern es Leute gibt, die noch am Überlegen sind, ob sie es sich holen sollten. Gewohnheitsmäßig habe ich mir während dem Spiel Notizen gemacht und ich werde diese jetzt so kompakt es geht darlegen.


*Die großen Punkte:* (Wesentliche Elemente des Spiels, auf die für mich ankommt)

Die Geschichte, die Dialoge, die Atmosphäre: Daran hängt in diesem Spiel alles! Wer es liebt, Entscheidungen mit teilweise harten Konsequenzen zu treffen, das Spiel zu formen, einzutauchen, die Charaktere kennenzulernen und das Geschehen zu lenken, ist hier richtig! Denn dies ist der Dreh- und Angelpunkt dieses Spiels, ein bestimmender Faktor. Wer mit den Themen, dem Setting oder Dialogen und Geschichten in Videospielen generell wenig anfangen kann, wird mit diesem Spiel die falsche Wahl treffen und bitter enttäuscht werden.

Die Welt allgemein ist nicht nur groß, sondern detailliert, inhaltlich umfangreich - aber auch qualitativ hochwertig angefertigt. Sie fühlt sich dem Setting entsprechend passend an und erlaubt einem einiges. Das Gewicht liegt hier aber nach wie vor auf den diversen Geschichten und bei aller neuer Freiheit kommt man nicht darum herum.


*Die mittleren Punkte:* (Auf jeden Fall gewichtig, aber nicht unbedingt entscheidend)

Die Grafik: Vieles wird darüber gesagt, ich habe das Spiel mit den niedrigsten Einstellungen und bei höchstens 20 FPS durchgespielt. Viele sind von der Grafik des Spiels begeistert, einige ernüchtert. Wie man es auch handhaben mag, aber wer sich bei Spielen vorwiegend von solchen Oberflächlichkeiten leiten lässt, greift wahrscheinlich zum falschen Titel - denn definitiv kann ich behaupten, dass die Grafik gut genug ist, um die anderen Aspekte angenehm wahrnehmen zu können.

Die Steuerung: Nun ja, am Computer ist sie mit Tastatur und Maus eher bescheiden. Nichts, was einen vom Hocker reißt - viel mehr ernüchtert. Wer viel Wert darauf legt muss hier wirklich aufpassen und gegebenfalls einen Controller auftreiben - hängt halt davon ab, was man sonst so gewöhnt ist beziehungsweise wie empfindlich man darauf reagiert. Für mich hat es ausgereicht, Lob gibt es hier aber wohl keines zu holen. Dafür gefällt mir die Tastaturbelegung, welche doch einiges beschleunigt und erspart!


*Die kleinen Punkte:* (Sachverhalte mit für mich geringerer Bedeutung)

Die Charakterentwicklung ist okay und stellt mich auf jeden Fall zufrieden, ich bin aber keiner, der endlos Jagd nach besserer Ausrüstung, allen möglichen Tränken und Werten macht. Ich würde das Spiel hier eher als dezent und minimalistisch bezeichnen und wenn jemand Wert auf eine umfangreiche Charakterentwicklung im Bezug auf Fähigkeiten und Ausrüstungsgegenständen legt, muss er hier mit einer kürzeren Leine rechnen. Geralt bleibt Geralt und auch Story-technisch kommt es öfter zu Eigenwilligkeiten seinerseits, die einem nicht zusagen müssen!

Technische Fehler: Das Spiel beinhaltet einige Fehler, die einem in der Regel auffallen, über welche man aber in Normalfall gut hinwegkommt und bei Berücksichtigung der Relation auch gerne hinwegsieht. Wer empfindlich aus kleinere Bugs reagiert, sollte Gnade walten oder es bleiben lassen.

Es gibt natürlich ein paar weitere Kleinigkeiten wie beispielsweise eine ab und an zu knapp bemessene Bedenkzeit, Übersetzungsfehler und was halt dazugehört: Allesamt aber zu gering, um wirklich als störend wahrgenommen zu werden.


*Fazit*

Ein großartiges Spiel, welches mich fesseln konnte - mich von so manch anderem Spiel abgelenkt hat und in meinem Kopf für neue Standards gesorgt hat. Wer mit Geschichten dieser Art sympathisiert, auch gerne einmal zuhört, nicht alles auf Steuerung und technischen Qualitäten setzt, der wird auf jeden Fall eine Freude haben damit! Entscheidend ist, ob man für die großen Dinge kommt oder nicht.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Oktober 2015)

Octabus schrieb:


> Die Geschichte, die Dialoge, die Atmosphäre: Daran hängt in diesem Spiel alles! Wer es liebt, Entscheidungen mit teilweise harten Konsequenzen zu treffen, das Spiel zu formen, einzutauchen, die Charaktere kennenzulernen und das Geschehen zu lenken, ist hier richtig! Denn dies ist der Dreh- und Angelpunkt dieses Spiels, ein bestimmender Faktor.


Ich widerspreche vehement (bzw. stelle dem meine eigene, dem deutlich entgegenstehende Meinung dar)! 

Witcher 3 ist bezüglich "harter Entscheidungen" ein klarer Rückschritt zu den Vorgängern und selbst für Standard-RPG-Niveau ziemlich unterirdisch, vor allem, wenn man die Hauptstory betrachtet. Auffallend (gut) ist da eigentlich nur die Bloody Baron Questline und noch vereinzelt ein paar Nebenquests, die aber kaum in das große Ganze eingebunden sind und die kaum persönlichen Bezug zu Geralt haben und daher langfristig kaum einen emotionalen Impact auf den Spieler haben. Ansonsten hat der Spieler nämlich kaum spürbaren Einfluss auf genau dieses große Ganze und alles, was Geralt wirklich wichtig ist und für was er wirklich kämpft. Keine Frage, Witcher 3 ist für Genrestandards fantastisch inszeniert (auf einer Stufe mit Mass Effect, aber mit deutlich besserer Technik für mich) und die Atmosphäre der Spielwelt ist teilweise genial, aber das kann die erzählerischen Mängel dieses angeblichen Magnus Opus von CDPR nicht überdecken imo. Gerade dieses "the lesser evil", sprich die moralisch fragwürdigen und harten Entscheidungen sind in Witcher 3 im frühen Spielverlauf kaum und später im Spiel überhaupt nicht mehr vorhanden! Das heißt im Detail, dass der Spieler im letzten Drittel des Spiels in der Mainstory keine einzige moralisch harte Entscheidung zu treffen hat und das ist einfach unterirdisch imo, vor allem, wenn man das mit den Vorgängern vergleicht, deren ganzes Spieldesign auf eben diesen Entscheidungen basiert hat. Darüber hinaus ist die Mainstory ein ziemlicher Griff ins Klo mit mehreren schlecht geschriebenen (bzw. deutlich unter dem Potenzial der Vorlage) Charakteren und Beziehungen(Rittersporn, Ciri, Triss, Radovid, Djikstra, Roche,...), einem falschen bzw. nicht vorhandenen Verständnis für wesentliche Themen der literarischen Vorlage (White Frost, Hero's Journey, Tod und Wiedergeburt usw), einem der miesesten Antagonisten der jüngeren RPG-Vergangenheit (gleichzeitig - warum auch immer - Namensgeber des Spiels...) und einem entsprechend hanebüchenen und schlicht miserablen Ende mit Epilogen, die schnell zusammengeschustert wirken und unvollständig sind.

Wer sonst nur Skyrim und Co. kennt, mag in Witcher 3 die Storyoffenbarung sehen. Wer allerdings die Vorgänger kennt und mit CRPGs vertraut ist, für den ist Witcher 3 nur ein laues Lüftchen mit mindestens so vielen erzählerischen Schwächen wie Stärken, dem man seine Anpassung an den Konsolenmainstream und der Skyrimfangemeinde leider deutlich ansieht...

Also wenn man mich fragt, dann ist eben die technische Qualität eine der größten Stärken von Witcher 3, zusammen mit einigen Teilen der Spielwelt und die Atmosphäre. Story und Co. hingegen sicherlich nicht...


----------



## Octabus (26. Oktober 2015)

Interessant, hängt halt von den Referenzwerten ab, würde ich sagen. Mir fehlt die Erfahrung zu den Vorgängern und den anderen großen Titeln dieser Reihe, habe aber jetzt auch nicht die Intention, mich durch die anderen Titel zu wälzen. Es ist aber im Allgemeinen schwierig, einheitliche Eindrücke zu gewinnen: Alleine schon eine andere Reihenfolge kann das Spielerlebnis schon maßgeblich beeinflussen - ob mir die älteren Titel jetzt noch zusagen würden, wage ich zu bezweifeln - geht meist progressiv am besten von der Hand.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Oktober 2015)

Octabus schrieb:


> Interessant, hängt halt von den Referenzwerten ab, würde ich sagen. Mir fehlt die Erfahrung zu den Vorgängern und den anderen großen Titeln dieser Reihe, habe aber jetzt auch nicht die Intention, mich durch die anderen Titel zu wälzen. Es ist aber im Allgemeinen schwierig, einheitliche Eindrücke zu gewinnen: Alleine schon eine andere Reihenfolge kann das Spielerlebnis schon maßgeblich beeinflussen - ob mir die älteren Titel jetzt noch zusagen würden, wage ich zu bezweifeln - geht meist progressiv am besten von der Hand.



Ja, klar, in Punkto Story hängt schon viel damit zusammen, welche Erfahrungen man hat. Das bewertet jemand, der außer Witcher 3 keine anderen Witcher Spiele gespielt hat und auch die Bücher nichts gelesen hat, naturgemäß komplett anders als jemand, der praktisch alles über das Franchise weiß.

Dass dem Spiel im letzten Drittel aber die wirklich harten moralischen Entscheidungen fehlen, müsste selbst einem "Seriennewbie" nicht entgangen sein, gerade wenn du genau dieses Element hier so lobst (was im Endeffekt ja heißt, dass dir dieses Element auch sehr wichtig ist). Generell finde ich, dass die Nebenquests in Witcher 3 eine deutlich höhere erzählerische und spielerische Qualität haben als die Mainstory (ziemlich unabhängig jetzt vom Vorwissen über die Serie).

Ich kann dir aber echt nur empfehlen, mal die Vorgänger zu zocken (und die Bücher zu lesen!!!), wenn dir die Spielwelt so gefällt, du auf harte moralische Entscheidungen stehst und generell auf gutes Storytelling (und wenn dich im Falle von Witcher 1 eine veraltete Technik nicht stört).


----------



## Octabus (26. Oktober 2015)

Wie gesagt, ich halte es für keine so gute Idee, in umgekehrter Abfolge zu spielen. Es macht einen Unterschied, ob du die Erfahrungen mit dem Spiel zu Release-Zeiten gemacht hast oder wenn du von einem neueren Titel kommst. Das vergessen viele Leute, die ihre alten Lieblingstitel preisen.

Meinung bleibt Meinung, ich kann keinen aussagekräftigen Konsens zu der Aussage, dass die Geschichte von "Witcher 2" die des Nachfolgers übertrifft, ausfindig machen. Die Predigten galten "Witcher 3" und deshalb habe ich es mir auch geholt, weil ich während meinen raren Spielphasen gerne gleich zum gefeierten Titel greife. Das beste wäre natürlich, ich teste alles durch und schaue, wie es auf mich persönlich wirkt. Aber dazu fehlt sowohl Zeit als auch Motivation. Besonders wenn ich mir alternativ die DLCs zu dem aktuellen Titel holen könnte.


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Oktober 2015)

Die weitgehende Konsequenzlosigkeit der Spielerentscheidungen ist wirklich ein gewaltiger Rückschritt im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern. Den Spieler mit Entscheidung und Konsequenz zu quälen war DER "Signature-Move" von CDPR - bis zu TW3.


----------



## Octabus (26. Oktober 2015)

Interessant, vielleicht ist ja etwas dran.

Hat jemand von euch zuerst den dritten und dann erst den zweiten Titel gespielt? Eindrücke?

Besser die DLCs zum dritten Teil holen oder die Vorgänger?


----------



## MrLoL1 (26. Oktober 2015)

Dlc zum dritten Teil.Mit Abstand das beste am Spiel.


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Oktober 2015)

Octabus schrieb:


> Besser die DLCs zum dritten Teil holen oder die Vorgänger?


Alles!


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Oktober 2015)

Octabus schrieb:


> Besser die DLCs zum dritten Teil holen oder die Vorgänger?



Die Bücher! 



Und welche DLCs meinst du? Hearts of Stone? Das soll gut sein und wenn dir TW3 sehr gut gefallen hat, wirst du das auch sehr mögen. Die Vorgänger gibts immer mal wieder für fast umsonst (<5€), einfach bisschen warten und beim nächsten Sale zuschlagen.


----------



## huenni87 (27. Oktober 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wer sonst nur Skyrim und Co. kennt, mag in Witcher 3 die Storyoffenbarung sehen. Wer allerdings die Vorgänger kennt und mit CRPGs vertraut ist, für den ist Witcher 3 nur ein laues Lüftchen mit mindestens so vielen erzählerischen Schwächen wie Stärken, dem man seine Anpassung an den Konsolenmainstream und der Skyrimfangemeinde leider deutlich ansieht...



Also ich kenne die Bücher nicht. Das ist mein Nachteil. Aber die Vorgänger habe ich gespielt und für mich ist Teil 3 dennoch kein "laues Lüftchen". Die Entscheidung im Bezug auf Ciri musst du dennoch treffen und wenn du da Mist baust wirst du am Ende unzufrieden sein. Was Witcher 3 hier anders macht als die Vorgänger ist das es nicht so offensichtlich ist. In den Vorgängern hat man immer sofort gewusst wann es um die Wurst ging. Die spiele schlugen einem den Zaunpfahl regelrecht ins Gesicht. Getreu dem Motto, "Hey du Depp, jetzt musst du mal aufpassen!"  

Witcher 3 verpackt diese Entscheidungen eher unbewusst. Gerade im letzten Drittel das du ansprichst. Ich stimme zu das der Abspann etwas dünn rüber kommt, die Entscheidungen sind aber dennoch da. Man hat Einfluss wie der Krieg endet, was mit Ciri passiert usw. Im Bezug auf einige Charaktere wäre deutlich mehr drin gewesen, da stimme ich zu. Man hat recht wenig Einfluss auf die Spielwelt, aber man hat sehr wohl Einfluss auf die anderen Charaktere.

Zum DLC kann ich sagen, dass er die 10€ alle mal Wert ist. Auch hier handelt es sich nur um die alt bekannte Geschichte des Paktes mit dem Teufel, ist aber so genial rüber gebracht das es wirklich riesen Spaß gemacht hat.

Was mich aber auch interessieren würde, mal ab von The Witcher. Warum sind bei vielen hier eigentlich immer die Konsolen schuld wenn ein Spiel nicht ganz den persönlichen Wünschen entspricht? Zum Thema Grafik kann ich das ja noch nachvollziehen aber im Bezug auf erzählerische Qualität? Das würde im Umkehrschluss bedeuten das auf den Konsolen eben das dumme Volk zuhause ist das mit tiefgründig erzählten Geschichten nichts anfangen kann und eher Bling Bling Grafik mit viel Action braucht.

Witcher 3 musste bei der Größe und den Entwicklungskosten ein Erfolg werden. Daher hat man nun mal kein Titel draus gemacht den nur Fans der Bücher und der Vorgänger verstehen. Dann wäre das Teil nämlich grandios gefloppt. So gesehen wurde es für den Mainstream entwickelt um möglicht viele Spieler zu erreichen. Der Mainstream spielt aber auch am PC und nicht nur auf Konsolen. Und wenn du mal mit Leuten sprichst die mit Witcher 3 angefangen haben, ohne Vorwissen zu haben, kann ich dir versichern das da oft genug nur Bahnhof verstanden wird da man die Hintergründe nicht kennt.


----------



## orca113 (27. Oktober 2015)

Octabus schrieb:


> Interessant, vielleicht ist ja etwas dran.
> 
> Hat jemand von euch zuerst den dritten und dann erst den zweiten Titel gespielt? Eindrücke?
> 
> Besser die DLCs zum dritten Teil holen oder die Vorgänger?



Hallo, ich habe zwar nicht 3,2,1 gespielt aber 1,2,3 und bin von allen Teilen begeistert. Sie sind jeder für sich genommen grandios. Teil 3 ist natürlich von Größe und Umfang unnagefochten aber jeder Teil gefällt mir sehr gut. Wenn ich mich nun an den betagten ersten Teil erinnere regt sich in mir mehr und mehr der Wunsch es noch einmal zu spielen. Kurzum, für mich gehört die Witcher Trilogie zusammen mit The Elder Scrolls (vor allem Skyrim und Oblivion) zum besten was es gibt in Sachen RPG. Schade das es kaum oder keine DLCs von Teil  und Zwei gibt beim Witcher.


----------



## Octabus (27. Oktober 2015)

Unabhängig vom Spiel finde ich es einfach bemerkenswert, wie es "CD Projekt RED" auf eine sehr intelligente Art und Weise schafft, deren Plattform zu bewerben,  das Spiel an den Mann zu bringen, einen positiven Ruf aufzubauen und fast in jedem Bereich einen guten Eindruck zu hinterlassen. Da das Spiel meiner Vermutung nach unter den großen Titeln im Schnitt eher die gebildetere Spielerschaft anspricht, fallen solche Kriterien und Maßnahmen bei der Kaufentscheidung und Gesamtbeurteilung sicher noch mehr ins Gewicht.

"Witcher 3" bietet jetzt einen verdammt guten Unterbau für viele Erweiterungen, quasi eine Plattform für die Entwickler, ordentlich Geld herauszuholen. Wenn die das jetzt geschickt anstellen, könnten die noch fleißig scheffeln.


----------



## Invisiblo (27. Oktober 2015)

Ich bezweifle, dass nach den angekündigten zwei Erweiterungen noch was kommt.


----------



## huenni87 (27. Oktober 2015)

Glaub ich auch nicht. Hätte zwar nix dagegen aber die werden sich dann auf Cyberpunk konzentrieren bzw. einen komplett neuen Titel in Planung haben. Ich bin mir eigentlich sicher das es noch ein Spiel im Witcher Universum geben wird, nur halt ohne Geralt. Es gibt einfach soviel was man in dieser Welt noch erzählen könnte. Vielleicht aus Sicht eines/r Elfen/in oder eines/r Magier/in. Vielleicht kommt auch ein Teil in dem man Ciri als Hauptfigur spielt, usw. Es gäbe so viele Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Octabus (27. Oktober 2015)

Wie schaut es mit der Möglichkeit zum Erstellen von Modifikationen aus? Haben da die Entwickler diesbezüglich etwas angekündigt?


----------



## huenni87 (27. Oktober 2015)

Es gibt ein Mod-Kit. Damit lässt sich aber nicht wirklich sehr viel machen. Ein Red-Kit wie bei Teil 2 soll es bis Stand heute nicht geben. Kannst ja bei Nexus mal reinschauen. Ein paar ganz schöne Mods gibt es schon.


----------



## Scholdarr (27. Oktober 2015)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Also ich kenne die Bücher nicht. Das ist mein Nachteil. Aber die Vorgänger habe ich gespielt und für mich ist Teil 3 dennoch kein "laues Lüftchen". Die Entscheidung im Bezug auf Ciri musst du dennoch treffen und wenn du da Mist baust wirst du am Ende unzufrieden sein. Was Witcher 3 hier anders macht als die Vorgänger ist das es nicht so offensichtlich ist. In den Vorgängern hat man immer sofort gewusst wann es um die Wurst ging. Die spiele schlugen einem den Zaunpfahl regelrecht ins Gesicht. Getreu dem Motto, "Hey du Depp, jetzt musst du mal aufpassen!"
> 
> Witcher 3 verpackt diese Entscheidungen eher unbewusst. Gerade im letzten Drittel das du ansprichst. Ich stimme zu das der Abspann etwas dünn rüber kommt, die Entscheidungen sind aber dennoch da. Man hat Einfluss wie der Krieg endet, was mit Ciri passiert usw. Im Bezug auf einige Charaktere wäre deutlich mehr drin gewesen, da stimme ich zu. Man hat recht wenig Einfluss auf die Spielwelt, aber man hat sehr wohl Einfluss auf die anderen Charaktere.


Eine Entscheidung, die man mehr oder weniger unbewusst fällt, ist keine Entscheidung mit emotionalem Impact. Außerdem sprach ich von MORALISCHEN Entscheidungen. Und nichts, was man im Zusammenhang mit Ciri entscheiden kann, ist wirklich moralisch kompliziert oder hat die berühmten Graustufen der Vorgänger. Schlimmer noch, gerade weil die paar Entscheidungen bezüglich Ciri so gut versteckt sind, kann man keinen guten "educated guess" machen, was Basis für eine gute Entscheidung im Spieldesign ist. So wie diese Situationen präsentiert sind, sind sie mehr oder weniger willkürlich und haben NULL emotionalen Impact. Die dienen nur dazu, die Geschehnisse in verschiedene Handlungsstränge bzw. Epiloge aufzuteilen. Wenn man durch ist, kann man nachvollziehen ala "ah ja, deshalb ist XY" passiert, das stimmt schon. Das macht die Entscheidungsituation an sich aber nicht besser. Da gibt es nichts abzuwägen, keine schwierigen Entscheidungen zu fällen, keine Gewissensbisse, keine "was wäre wenn" Gedanken. Zumal man das teilweise auch noch mit einem völlig kontraproduktiven Timer versehen hat, der in der jeweiligen Situation aber mal NULL Sinn macht...

Es hat seinen Sinn, dass in Videospielen Entscheidungen als solche zu erkennen sind, weil sie dadurch eine bestimmte emotionale Wirkung erzielen. Das ist so beabsichtigt und macht Sinn. Wenn man davon abrückt, muss man es schon VERDAMMT gut machen und das macht Witcher 3 eben nicht. Gerade in Bezug auf Entscheidungen (vor allem moralischer Natur) ist Witcher 3 für ein RPG eine riesengroße Enttäuschung imo.



> Was mich aber auch interessieren würde, mal ab von The Witcher. Warum sind bei vielen hier eigentlich immer die Konsolen schuld wenn ein Spiel nicht ganz den persönlichen Wünschen entspricht? Zum Thema Grafik kann ich das ja noch nachvollziehen aber im Bezug auf erzählerische Qualität? Das würde im Umkehrschluss bedeuten das auf den Konsolen eben das dumme Volk zuhause ist das mit tiefgründig erzählten Geschichten nichts anfangen kann und eher Bling Bling Grafik mit viel Action braucht.


Geht ja nicht nur um die Geschichte, sondern auch um das generelle Spieldesign. Und ja, ich bin durchaus der Meinung, dass ein Großteil der Spieler auf Konsolen auf schnelle Action steht, die möglichst zugänglich sein sollte. Komplexe, tiefgründige, text- und storylastige RPGs waren schon immer eher auf dem PC zu Hause.



> Witcher 3 musste bei der Größe und den Entwicklungskosten ein Erfolg werden. Daher hat man nun mal kein Titel draus gemacht den nur Fans der Bücher und der Vorgänger verstehen. Dann wäre das Teil nämlich grandios gefloppt. So gesehen wurde es für den Mainstream entwickelt um möglicht viele Spieler zu erreichen. Der Mainstream spielt aber auch am PC und nicht nur auf Konsolen.


Und weiter? Muss ich das jetzt mögen? Ich bin eher der Meinung, dass ein nur halb so großes Witcher 3 ein deutlich besseres Spiel hätte sein können, wenn man sich auf die Grundformel der Vorgänger und die Stärken der Serie besonnen hätte und eben NICHT der Hybris erlegen wäre bzw. der scheinbaren Zwang, neue Spiele immer noch größer zu machen. Größe ist völlig zweitrangig und vercasualisierte Mainstreamspiele gibts schon genug. Wenn man seinen Fokus verliert und seine Stärken nicht ausspielen kann, weil man sich übernommen hat oder das den Mainstream nicht anspricht, muss man sich eben nicht wundern, wenn sich alte Fans der ersten Stunde von einem abwenden, sorry. Mit PC und Konsolen hat das erst mal gar nichts zu tun, weil man auch nicht zwangsläufig den Mainstream auf dem PC ansprechen muss. Man kann auch einfach ein Spiel für eine bestimmte Zielgruppe machen, wenn man nur will. Aber CDPR wollte das offensichtlich nicht. Sie wollten halt "groß" rauskommen, und das geht scheinbar nicht (zumindest dem Ergebnis nach), ohne dass gewisse Dinge auf der Strecke bleiben...



> Und wenn du mal mit Leuten sprichst die mit Witcher 3 angefangen haben, ohne Vorwissen zu haben, kann ich dir versichern das da oft genug nur Bahnhof verstanden wird da man die Hintergründe nicht kennt.


Alles relativ. Ich kenne auch Leute, die einen Großteil des Spiels prima verstanden haben, auch ganz ohne Vorwissen. Jedes Detail versteht man natürlich nicht, aber das ist ja auch nicht nötig. Ich kann dir aber versichern, dass es imo besser ist, wenn man Witcher 3 mit WENIGER Vorwissen spielt als wenn man das ganze Franchise zu 100% kennt. Denn je mehr man darüber weiß, desto mehr fällt die Narrative in Witcher 3 ab und letztlich auseinander...




orca113 schrieb:


> Kurzum, für mich gehört die Witcher Trilogie zusammen mit The Elder Scrolls (vor allem Skyrim und Oblivion) zum besten was es gibt in Sachen RPG.



Unabhängig davon, was ich von Witcher 3 halte ist es imo ein Verbrechen, die Witcher Serie in einem Satz mit Skyim zu nennen. DAS hat CDPR nun wirklich nicht verdient.


Außerdem sind die wahren (W)RPG-Größen BG 2, PC:T, Fallout 2, PoE, D:OS, Gothic 1/2, Vampires: The Masquerade, Deus Ex 1/HR, Witcher 1/2 und mit einigen Abstrichen DA:O und ME. Einzig Morrowind kann da vlt. noch mithalten. Kann dir nur empfehlen, wirklich mal etwas tiefer in das Genre einzusteigen. Das hat viel mehr zu bieten als TES...


----------



## turbosnake (27. Oktober 2015)

Die große Welt und auch die ganzen Nebenquests sind eher hinderlich, da durch Ciri und auch andere Ereignisse ein Zeitdruck suggeriert wird.
Es hat allerdings keinen Einfluss ob man sich Zeit lässt oder nicht, da hätte ich mir mehr Einfluss gewünscht.

Wobei mir Witcher 2 insgesamt deutlich besser gefallen hat als Witcher 3. Auf einen Vergleich mit dem ersten Teil verzichte ich mal, da es einfach zu viele Unterschiede gibt.
Das ganze beste Spiel des Jahres ist übertrieben, selbst das beste RPG ist es (wohl) nicht. Habe nur leider weder PoE die überarbeiten Wasteland 2,und Divinity Original Sin  oder sonst was in die Richtung gespielt.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Außerdem sind die wahren (W)RPG-Größen BG 2, PC:T, Fallout 2, PoE, D:OS, Gothic 1/2, Vampires: The Masquerade, Deus Ex 1/HR, Witcher 1/2 und mit einigen Abstrichen DA:O und ME. Einzig Morrowind kann da vlt. noch mithalten. Kann dir nur empfehlen, wirklich mal etwas tiefer in das Genre einzusteigen. Das hat viel mehr zu bieten als TES...


Wo für steht PC:T? PLANESCAPE: TORMENT?


----------



## Scholdarr (27. Oktober 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wo für steht PC:T?


Haha, kleiner Schreibfehler meinerseits, muss natürlich PS:T (=Planescape: Torment) heißen... 



turbosnake schrieb:


> Das ganze beste Spiel des Jahres ist übertrieben, selbst das beste RPG ist es (wohl) nicht. Habe nur leider weder PoE die überarbeiten Wasteland 2,und Divinity Original Sin  oder sonst was in die Richtung gespielt.


Schweres Versäumnis. Worauf wartest du? Heute erscheint übrigens D:OS in der Enhanced Edition und von WL2 ist kürzlich erst der Directors Cut erschienen. Gibt also keinen besseren Zeitpunkt, da einzusteigen als jetzt (bei PoE würde ich evtl. noch auf den Release des zweiten Teils des Add-Ons warten)...


----------



## turbosnake (27. Oktober 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Haha, kleiner Schreibfehler meinerseits, muss natürlich PS:T (=Planescape: Torment) heißen...


Wollte schon anmerken das es in der List fehlt.


----------



## orca113 (28. Oktober 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Unabhängig davon, was ich von Witcher 3 halte ist es imo ein Verbrechen, die Witcher Serie in einem Satz mit Skyim zu nennen. DAS hat CDPR nun wirklich nicht verdient.



Naja, also jetzt kann ich auch sagen du machst TES schlechter als es ist. Mir und der wahnsinnig großen Fangemeinde die TES (Skyrim, Oblivion whatever...) hat gefällt die Serie sehr gut. Alleine die Tatsache das die Serie der TES schon so lang existiert spricht für sich oder meinst du nicht?

Oblivion und Skyrim, um mal bei den aktuellsten Teilen zu bleiben, sind spielerisch, technisch und was die Erzählung der Story angeht klasse. Atmo ist ebenfalls genial also ich denke das diese Games ebenfalls mit The Witcher mithalten können in vielen Punkten.


----------



## Invisiblo (28. Oktober 2015)

@Scholdarr: Deiner Argumentation bzgl. Entscheidungen und Story stimme ich zu, insbesondere das Ende und die Hinführung dorthin sind mir echt sauer aufgestoßen. 

Hat das Spiel dir aus Sicht des Buchkenners insgesamt denn nicht trotzdem mehr geboten als die Vorgänger? So ging es mir zumindest, auch wenn die Erinnerung an die Vorgänger nicht mehr ganz frisch ist.


----------



## turbosnake (28. Oktober 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Schweres Versäumnis. Worauf wartest du? Heute erscheint übrigens D:OS in der Enhanced Edition und von WL2 ist kürzlich erst der Directors Cut erschienen. Gibt also keinen besseren Zeitpunkt, da einzusteigen als jetzt (bei PoE würde ich evtl. noch auf den Release des zweiten Teils des Add-Ons warten)...


Das mein Backlog kleiner wird. Muss also erstmal mein gekauftes Zeug spielen, wie Life is Strange, Hearts of Stone und und und...


----------



## Kashura (29. Oktober 2015)

nach 6 Stunden Witcher 3 muss ich sagen, dass es mir sehr gut gefällt. Die Kämpfe sind fordernd und die Atmo spitze. Was mich noch etwas verwirrt sind die zahllosen sammelbaren Gegenstände. Ob ich 400 Pflanzen usw wirklich brauche weiß ich noch nicht. Im moment skille ich alles auf Igni da mir Feuerspells schon immer gut gefallen haben. Weiß jemand ob dies eine gute Idee war/ist? Wird sicher ein Game was ich mal wieder so intensiv wie Skyrim zocken werde.


----------



## huenni87 (29. Oktober 2015)

Igni ist auf jeden Fall sehr hilfreich. Nur auf Igni zu gehen ist aber denke ich nicht ganz so gut. Es gibt Gegner bei denen du mit Igni keinen Blumentopf gewinnst weil den das nicht interessiert. Ich habe Quen und Axii noch recht hoch gelevelt.

Quen ist einfach sau hilfreich im Kampf und Axii hilft dir bei einigen Dialogen.


----------



## Booman90 (29. Oktober 2015)

Also ich hab Witcher 3 seit letztem Freitag knapp 20 Stunden gezockt, und ich muss sagen es ist fantastisch. Ok, hier und da sind ein paar macken und ungereimtheiten, wie zum Beispiel die Steuerung mit Plötze in etwas ungeeignetem Terrain für den Gaul, ist schon ziemlich nervig und auch das Pferd an sich finde ich einfach rotzen hohl. xD Oder was ich auch kurios finde, irg welche lumpigen Banditen klatschen mich, n fuc*ing Witcher der einfach mal die krassesten Monster umhauen kann, mit nem läppigen Knüppel um. xD Wobei das auch nur die ersten Stunden in Deathmarch betroffen hat.

Des Weiteren hab ich mir in einem Anflug von Begeisterung am Dienstag die ersten beiden Witcher Teile gekauft, und gestern mal Witcher 1 für ein paar Minuten angespielt.... und ich muss sagen, da hat sich so gut wie nichts geändert: Grafik ist gleich geblieben, vom Kampfsystem hat sich auch nichts großartig geändert. Die einzige Änderung die vllt erwehnenswert ist, sind die anderen Synchronsprecher. xD

@Kashura Ich finde Igni eig nich verkehrt, zu mal es ja auch die Verteidigung shreddert, was mal richtig nice is. Ich allerdings hab angefangen Quen und Axii zu skillen. Quen weil ich nich gleich nach einem Schlag hopps gehen will und da der 2. Skill auch leben regeneriert und Axii für die Dialoge. Und neben bei noch den letzten Skilltree da der auch nützliche Sachen enthält. Aber jzz komm ich auch langsam zu Igni. 

Edit: @huenni87 Gleiche Meinung... Finde ich gut.


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. Oktober 2015)

Axii brauchts unbedingt für Gesprächsoptionen, gibt auch immer ein paar XP extra. Ohne Quen kann man spielen, ist aber nur für Leute, die die ganz harte Herausforderung suchen. Alle anderen verballern da einige Skillpunkte drauf


----------



## Kashura (29. Oktober 2015)

ganz auf igni geht ja eh nicht. um weiter runter im baum zu kommen muss man ja auch woanders skills verteilen. da hab ich bis jetzt einen in quen und den rest halt in igni. jetzt muss ich erst wieder paar woanders verteilen um ins tier 3 zu kommen. aber durch euren Input (vielen Dank ) wird es quen werden und ggf. etwas axii. macht ja auch sinn


----------



## Octabus (31. Oktober 2015)

Ich weiß ja nicht, was die Entwickler vorhatten, aber bei mir:

Patch 1.06: Flüssiges Spielerlebnis, angenehme Grafik (Sapphire Radeon R9 380 4GB GDDR5)

Patch 1.11: Ruckler während Bewegungen, sehr stotterndes, unangenehmes Bild


Schade eigentlich ... Zumindest kann ich dank der DRM-freien Politik den alten Patch spielen, die Addons kommen damit aber wohl nicht mehr in Frage.


----------



## orca113 (1. November 2015)

Bei mir konnte ich gestern auch ein "unangenehmes" zitterndes Bild feststellen. Komisch irgendwie. 1.11 und wesentlich potentere Hardware.


----------



## Octabus (3. November 2015)

Durch das Ausschalten der internen Kantenglättung (Eine Funktion im Reiter der Nachbearbeitungen) lässt sich das Problem bei mir beheben oder zumindest auf eine gut zu ertragende Größe bringen. Irgendwie haben die wohl mit den neueren Patches an dieser Funktion etwas verbaut.


Ich habe jetzt das erste Add-on durchgespielt und muss sagen, dass ich von diesem wirklich begeistert bin! Für acht Euro so viel Inhalt und das auch noch extrem gut inszeniert und erzählt, eigentlich ein Pflichterwerb für alle, die das Hauptspiel bereits besitzen!


Die Vorgänger habe ich mir auch geholt, aber die bereits gesammelte Erfahrung mit dem neuesten Teil macht es wie prophezeit schwierig, da meine Anforderungen nun um einiges hinaufgeklettert sind. Viele Kleinigkeiten gehen mir ab (nicht springen, sehr eingegrenzte Welt, umständliches Inventar und so weiter) und die veralteten Mechaniken werden durch die Erfahrung mit den neuen einfach so richtig fühlbar.

Mein Tipp: Auf jeden Fall das Add-on holen, sofern ihr mit dem Hauptspiel zufrieden gewesen seid! Die Vorgänger kann man sich bei den aktuellen Preisen auch holen, aber erhofft euch von diesen nicht mehr zu viel.


----------



## Scholdarr (4. November 2015)

Octabus schrieb:


> Mein Tipp: Auf jeden Fall das Add-on holen, sofern ihr mit dem Hauptspiel zufrieden gewesen seid! Die Vorgänger kann man sich bei den aktuellen Preisen auch holen, aber erhofft euch von diesen nicht mehr zu viel.


Sowohl TW1 als auch TW2 sind imo besser als TW3...

Grafik/Technik ist nicht alles, schon gar nicht bei einem RPG. Die eingegrenzte Welt ist nur positiv. Mehr Konzentration auf das Wesentliche hat noch so gut wie keinem Spiel geschadet. Und nicht springen? Könnte mich nicht weniger interessieren. Und das Inventar von TW1 ist um Welten besser als das Konsoleninventar von TW2 und TW3. Bei den Kampfmechaniken ist TW1 auch komplett anders, da ist gar nichts veraltet, es ist schlicht anders. TW2 und TW3 sind zu 80% identisch vom Kampfgameplay. Dein Geschmack ist vielleicht anders, aber mit "Anforderungen" hat das wenig zu tun, vlt. von der reinen Optik mal abgesehen...


----------



## turbosnake (4. November 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Sowohl TW1 als auch TW2 sind imo besser als TW3...


Wie sieht es mit dem Addon aus? 



> Grafik/Technik ist nicht alles, schon gar nicht bei einem RPG. Die eingegrenzte Welt ist nur positiv. Mehr Konzentration auf das Wesentliche hat noch so gut wie keinem Spiel geschadet.


Stimmt.



> Und das Inventar von TW1 ist um Welten besser als das Konsoleninventar von TW2 und TW3.


Das Inventar bei dem 2ten Teil war gut, aber das beim 3rd ist schlecht und zwar egal wo. Auch auf den Konsolen sind die damit nicht zufrieden.



> Bei den Kampfmechaniken ist TW1 auch komplett anders, da ist gar nichts veraltet, es ist schlicht anders.


Witcher 1 ist schon nervig und Igni ist einfach viel zu stark.


----------



## Scholdarr (4. November 2015)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Wie sieht es mit dem Addon aus?


Weiß ich nicht, hab das Add-On noch nicht gezockt. Aber das fügt ja auch nur was zum Basisspiel hinzu und ändert nicht, was schon da ist. Und die Grundmechaniken usw. bleiben ja auch gleich.



> Witcher 1 ist schon nervig und Igni ist einfach viel zu stark.


Ja, teilweise ist es imo nervig, teilweise auch richtig gut. Witcher 1 war imo eben noch ein richtiges CRPG und kein Konsolen Action-RPG. Und für das Balancing gibts doch Mods.


----------



## Octabus (4. November 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> imo


Subjektive Angelegenheiten erledigt man dann wohl nicht mit Argumenten. Du hattest deinen Spaß mit den alten Titeln, ich eben vorwiegend mit dem neuesten der Reihe. Und wohlgemerkt bin ich kein Einzelfall. Selbst wenn es so wäre, es bliebe irrelevant.

Wenn du die Spiele heute wirklich noch aktiv spielst und dabei dem neueren Titel vorziehst, dann Glückwunsch!


----------



## orca113 (4. November 2015)

@Scholdar du hast eine sehr eingefahrene Meinung über die alten Titel. Darüber hinaus verteidigst du diese noch sehr aggressiv.

TW1, TW2, TW3 sind alle für sich genommen sehr, sehr gut. Meiner Meinung finde ich ist es eine Serie oder Reihe die sich nicht weiter entwickelt hat sondern entwickelt hat. Man kann gar nicht sagen das war noch ein richtige CRPG oder das war ein Acktion RPG. Meiner Meinung nach ist jedes Witcher für sich ein Geniestreich.

Wenn manchen TW1 besser gefällt und manchen TW3 oder was auch immer, dann hat das sicher was mit Geschmack zu tun.


----------



## Scholdarr (4. November 2015)

orca113 schrieb:


> @Scholdar du hast eine sehr eingefahrene Meinung über die alten Titel. Darüber hinaus verteidigst du diese noch sehr aggressiv.


Was ist denn bitte genau eine "eingefahrene" Meinung? Nur weil ich die alten Titel insgesamt besser finde und nicht mit dir übereinstimme, habe ich gleich eine eingefahrene Meinung? Vielleicht ist auch deine Meinung eingefahren? Wer weiß... 



> TW1, TW2, TW3 sind alle für sich genommen sehr, sehr gut. Meiner Meinung finde ich ist es eine Serie oder Reihe die sich nicht weiter entwickelt hat sondern entwickelt hat. Man kann gar nicht sagen das war noch ein richtige CRPG oder das war ein Acktion RPG. Meiner Meinung nach ist jedes Witcher für sich ein Geniestreich.


Klar kann man sagen, dass Witcher 1 ein CRPG war und Witcher 2/3 eher ein actionlastiges Konsolen-RPG. Das ist auch keine Wertung, sondern einfach der Versuch einer möglichst knappen Beschreibung der Spielmechaniken. Das ist nämlich alles, wofür Genrebeschreibungen gut sind. 

Und ja, auch Witcher 3 ist sehr gut. Das habe ich übrigens nie in Zweifel gezogen. Nur finde ich persönlich die älteren Titel noch einen Tick besser und bin enttäuscht, dass sich Witcher für meinen Geschmack ein wenig in die "falsche" Richtung bewegt hat (weniger (moralisches) C&C, weiter weg vom klassischen Storytelling, mehr Open World und Erkundung, noch mehr Action-Gameplay).



> Wenn manchen TW1 besser gefällt und manchen TW3 oder was auch immer, dann hat das sicher was mit Geschmack zu tun.


Das bestreite ich nicht, ganz im Gegenteil. 



Octabus schrieb:


> Subjektive Angelegenheiten erledigt man dann wohl nicht mit Argumenten.


Wie jetzt? Ich versuche meine Meinung(!) immer mit Argumenten zu untermauern, damit die Leute verstehen, WARUM ich so denke, wie ich denke. Das heißt noch lange nicht, dass man mir dabei zustimmen muss. Aber so ganz ohne Argumente macht eine Meinung auch keinen Sinn, meinst du nicht?


----------



## huenni87 (4. November 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Konsolen-RPG.



Die bösen Konsolen sind wieder schuld... Schlimm schlimm... 

Sorry konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen. Bin wieder raus.


----------



## Octabus (4. November 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wie jetzt? Ich versuche meine Meinung(!) immer mit Argumenten zu untermauern, damit die Leute verstehen, WARUM ich so denke, wie ich denke. Das heißt noch lange nicht, dass man mir dabei zustimmen muss. Aber so ganz ohne Argumente macht eine Meinung auch keinen Sinn, meinst du nicht?


Ich drücke mich präziser aus: Wenn dir ein Apfel nicht schmeckt, dann wird das Auflisten seiner besten Ingredienzen ihn nicht plötzlich nach deinem Lieblingsobst schmecken lassen. Klar, eine Meinung mit Argumenten zu stützen, ist ein gutes Unterfangen. Aber wenn es um Geschmäcker geht (und das ist etwas, was man nicht so recht argumentativ transportieren kann), beißt man halt schnell auf Granit.

Kurz und knapp: Wenn dir die älteren Titel gefallen, ist das gut, wenn nicht sogar äußerst pragmatisch. Damit lässt sich finanziell einiges einsparen. Nur können die "Witcher-3"-Fanboys und Freunde in der Regel eher wenig damit anfangen, was sollten sie auch?


----------



## orca113 (4. November 2015)

> Was ist denn bitte genau eine "eingefahrene" Meinung? Nur weil ich die alten Titel insgesamt besser finde und nicht mit dir übereinstimme, habe ich gleich eine eingefahrene Meinung? Vielleicht ist auch deine Meinung eingefahren? Wer weiß...



Nein, das war jetzt kein Angriff oder sowas, nur teile ich die Meinung von Octabus das es hier ganz arg um Geschmack geht und du mit deinen Argumenten das Spiel/die Spiele nicht besser oder schlechter machst.

Davon mal abgesehen finde ich das was den Tiefgang der Story angeht, stehen sich die drei Games in gar nichts nach. Actionlastiger hin oder her.


----------



## Octabus (4. November 2015)

Ifosil schrieb:


> (...) vergewisser dich zuerst ob du "über-sampling" an hast. Das klaut grad bei deiner Auflösung unheimlich performence. Das mit den Microrucklern lässt sich leider nicht vermeiden... damit du keine empfindest müsste dein PC immer 60 fps bei 60 HZ und Vsync erreichen. Sobald deine fps unter 60 fallen treten "micro ruckler" auf. Dies ist bei jedem Spiel so, nur ist Witcher 2 unheimlich Grafikkartenlastig, deiner 460 geht bei "high" settings einfach die Puste aus. Deine CPU langweilt sich. Nicht verzweifeln  (...)




Ist das, was der hier schreibt, so richtig? Das würde ja dann wohl im Klartext heißen, dass ich mit meinen Einstellungen soweit hinuntergehen muss, bis ich konstante 60 FPS erreiche?


----------



## Kinguin (4. November 2015)

Ich finde TW3 ehrlich gesagt handlungstechnisch auch nicht so pralle,das hat viele Gründe,sei es eben die Charaktere,deren Beziehungen zueinander oder eben die fehlenden moralischen Entscheidungen,die man nur schwer abschätzen kann.Die Hauptstory war imo die Stärke von dem TW Franchise,und ausgerechnet jene wurde derartig vernachlässigt?
TW3 war insgesamt natürlich gut, aber den massiven Hype kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen.Für mich bleibt TW2 der beste Teil der Triologie,aber soll jeder für sich entscheiden. ^^


----------



## Ruptet (4. November 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ich finde TW3 ehrlich gesagt handlungstechnisch auch nicht so pralle,das hat viele Gründe,sei es eben die Charaktere,deren Beziehungen zueinander oder eben die fehlenden moralischen Entscheidungen,die man nur schwer abschätzen kann.Die Hauptstory war imo die Stärke von dem TW Franchise,und ausgerechnet jene wurde derartig vernachlässigt?
> TW3 war insgesamt natürlich gut, aber den massiven Hype kann ich so nicht nachvollziehen.Für mich bleibt TW2 der beste Teil der Triologie,aber soll jeder für sich entscheiden. ^^



Muss ich zustimmen, außer das bei mir Teil 1 und 2 gleich auf sein.
Ich hab die Teile verschlungen .... nachdem ich, weil nicht nachgedacht, beim Dritten nach 50 Stunden den Speicherstand gelöscht habe, hatte ich garkeinen Drang mehr das Spiel anzuwerfen...ich hatte nichtmal die Story durch, aber ich hatte auch kein Verlangen danach.... Etwas fehlt dem Spiel.
Die Atmosphäre ist natürlich super, das war sie in den Vorgängern aber auch - technisch legt es natürlich ne ordentliche Schippe drauf, aber sich flüssig in alle Richtungen bewegen zu können, macht ein Spiel nicht besser als das andere.
Bin also, obwohl es für die Masse ein gutes Spiel war, nicht ganz zufrieden.

Ich überlege allerdings mir das Addon zu holen, weil ich unbedingt sehen will, was mit Shani passiert ist


----------



## Kinguin (5. November 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Ich überlege allerdings mir das Addon zu holen, weil ich unbedingt sehen will, was mit Shani passiert ist



Das Addon muss ich mir auch noch holen,soll aber echt gut sein 
Habe glaube ich gut 60h in dem Spiel verbracht und durch.Aber ich würde das Spiel definitiv kein 2.mal anrühren.
Natürlich hatte ich Spaß,aber das Gameplay ist jetzt auch nicht derartig over the Top und das,was fehlt,ist imo die dichte Handlung.


----------



## Octabus (5. November 2015)

Das Add-on ist meines Erachtens wirklich wahnsinnig gut geworden und es verwendet ganz andere Ansätze als die Geschichte im Hauptspiel. Wer bei diesem Preis nicht zuschlägt, der verpasst etwas! Mich persönlich hat das Add-on fast noch mehr beeindruckt.


----------



## Scholdarr (5. November 2015)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Die bösen Konsolen sind wieder schuld... Schlimm schlimm...
> 
> Sorry konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen. Bin wieder raus.



Häh? Beitrag vielleicht zu Ende lesen, bevor man sinnlose Kommentare abgibt. Ich sagte doch eindeutig, dass das KEINE Wertung ist. Woran sollen Konsolen also Schuld sein???

Unter einem Konsolen-RPG verstehe ich übrigens ein Spiel, das hauptsächlich auf Controller-Input und damit verknüpftes (Action-)Gameplay ausgelegt ist. Man könnte es auch "Controller-driven Action-RPG" nennen oder wie auch immer. Ob ich das jetzt für gutes Gameplay halte, ist eine ganz andere Frage (eine Frage, die übrigens jeder für sich selbst anders beurteilen wird).

Also wenn du dir das nächste Mal was nicht verkneifen kannst, sollte es wenigstens Sinn ergeben... 



Octabus schrieb:


> Das Add-on ist meines Erachtens wirklich wahnsinnig gut geworden und es verwendet ganz andere Ansätze als die Geschichte im Hauptspiel. Wer bei diesem Preis nicht zuschlägt, der verpasst etwas! Mich persönlich hat das Add-on fast noch mehr beeindruckt.



Ich hab den Season Pass schon seit Monaten, nur hat mir bisher die Motivation gefehlt, das Spiel noch mal anzufassen. Ich bin noch zu enttäuscht von der Story (und dem katastrophal schwachen Ende...), einigen Charakteren (Ciri, Wild Hunt, Dandelion, usw) und den vergleichsweise (für ein klassisches RPG, aber vor allem für ein Witcher Spiel) extrem schwachen bzw. im späteren Spielverlauf nicht vorhandenen (moralischen) Entscheidungen. 

Früher oder später werde ich das Add-On schon noch zocken. Gerade habe ich allerdings mehr Lust auf D:OS Enhanced Edition, Far Cry 4, Shadowrun HK, diversen Telltale Spielen usw.


----------



## huenni87 (5. November 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Häh? Beitrag vielleicht zu Ende lesen, bevor man sinnlose Kommentare abgibt. Ich sagte doch eindeutig, dass das KEINE Wertung ist. Woran sollen Konsolen also Schuld sein???
> 
> Unter einem Konsolen-RPG verstehe ich übrigens ein Spiel, das hauptsächlich auf Controller-Input und damit verknüpftes (Action-)Gameplay ausgelegt ist. Man könnte es auch "Controller-driven Action-RPG" nennen oder wie auch immer. Ob ich das jetzt für gutes Gameplay halte, ist eine ganz andere Frage (eine Frage, die übrigens jeder für sich selbst anders beurteilen wird).
> 
> Also wenn du dir das nächste Mal was nicht verkneifen kannst, sollte es wenigstens Sinn ergeben...



Dir hätte ich zugetraut das du den Kommentar verstehst. Aber gut. Gehört nicht hierher.


----------



## Scholdarr (5. November 2015)

huenni87 schrieb:


> Dir hätte ich zugetraut das du den Kommentar verstehst. Aber gut. Gehört nicht hierher.



Sorry, es war spät und ich schon sehr müde...


----------



## Rizzard (5. November 2015)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Das Addon muss ich mir auch noch holen,soll aber echt gut sein
> Habe glaube ich gut 60h in dem Spiel verbracht und durch.Aber ich würde das Spiel definitiv kein 2.mal anrühren.
> Natürlich hatte ich Spaß,aber das Gameplay ist jetzt auch nicht derartig over the Top und das,was fehlt,ist imo die dichte Handlung.



Ich hab das Addon zwar nicht ganz durch, aber vermutlich das meiste gesehen.
Ist definitiv nicht schlecht das Addon, aber bei mir ist die Luft irgendwie raus. TW3 kann mich nicht mehr richtig motivieren.
Ich wollte eigentlich immer einen NG+ Lauf angehen mit komplett anderen Entscheidungen. Aber das wird vermutlich nichts mehr werden. Selbst das Addon zieht sich bei mir wie Kaugummi, obwohl es eigentlich nicht schlecht ist.


----------



## orca113 (5. November 2015)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Ich hab das Addon zwar nicht ganz durch, aber vermutlich das meiste gesehen.
> Ist definitiv nicht schlecht das Addon, aber bei mir ist die Luft irgendwie raus. TW3 kann mich nicht mehr richtig motivieren.
> Ich wollte eigentlich immer einen NG+ Lauf angehen mit komplett anderen Entscheidungen. Aber das wird vermutlich nichts mehr werden. Selbst das Addon zieht sich bei mir wie Kaugummi, obwohl es eigentlich nicht schlecht ist.



Warte doch mal ein Jahr oder zwei. Bei mir war das mit TW2 so, da wollte ich auch danach nochmal ran mit einem anderen Weg (Iorweth oder Roche). Habe den zweiten durchlauf gestartet und nach ein paar Stunden null Bock mehr. Aber in diesem Jahr habe ich es noch mal angegriffen auch weil TW3 anstand. Hat sich gelohnt.


----------



## Octabus (6. November 2015)

Ich glaube das hängt auch stark mit der Mainstreamisierung des letzten Titel zusammen, zumindest würde das erklären, warum von den Spielern der Vorgänger der neue Titel so diametral aufgefasst wird: Während die Leute, die die Vorgänger gefeiert haben nun zum Teil enttäuscht sind, verhält es sich mit der anderen Personengruppe (den von den alten Teilen enttäuschten) ganz anders.

Ich denke, die Entwickler haben dieses Mal einfach ganz andere Schwerpunkte gesetzt und das Spiel durch Abflachung diverser geschichtlicher Inhalte einer breiteren Masse zugänglich gemacht. Die vielen Nebenhandlungen und Inszenierungen sind zwar sehr gut gemacht, aber kommen wahrscheinlich nicht an die Tiefe und Vernetztheit der Vorgänger heran. Ich bin zugegeben mehr der Mainstream-Spieler, weshalb das meine aktuelle Auffassung der jeweiligen Titel erklären könnte.


----------



## Hptm_Krupp (6. November 2015)

Gravierende Entscheidungsbedingte Einschnitte in die Storry sind nunmal teuer. Irgendwer muss sich dann ja auch hinsetzen und das umsetzen, vertonen...
TW2 Gab es da ganze "Level" bei TW3 legt man (bsp. Muhnen) ein paar Leichen ab ändert zwei Dialoge und fügt eine Zeichnung ein- fertig.

Das das enttäuscht ist klar aber nachvollziehbar. OpenWorld und das Atribut "große" waren nunmal werbewirksamer. Eine so substanzielle Entscheidung wie die nach der Herzensdame so primitiv zu begleiten ist aber schon @€?!€. Im Grunde hat jedwede Handlung keine Auswirkungen auf dein Erlebnis in der Welt.

Und dabei waren die Möglichkeiten so imens... Wenn nur dad liebe Geld nicht wäre


----------



## Scholdarr (6. November 2015)

Hptm_Krupp schrieb:


> Gravierende Entscheidungsbedingte Einschnitte in die Storry sind nunmal teuer. Irgendwer muss sich dann ja auch hinsetzen und das umsetzen, vertonen...
> TW2 Gab es da ganze "Level" bei TW3 legt man (bsp. Muhnen) ein paar Leichen ab ändert zwei Dialoge und fügt eine Zeichnung ein- fertig.
> 
> Das das enttäuscht ist klar aber nachvollziehbar. OpenWorld und das Atribut "große" waren nunmal werbewirksamer. Eine so substanzielle Entscheidung wie die nach der Herzensdame so primitiv zu begleiten ist aber schon @€?!€. Im Grunde hat jedwede Handlung keine Auswirkungen auf dein Erlebnis in der Welt.
> ...



Ja, es ist echt traurig, dass viele scheinbar nicht verstehen, dass tiefgehendes C&C und seamless Open World grundsätzlich nicht zusammenpassen und es von Anfang an klar war, dass auch CDPR daran nicht viel rütteln ann. Man kann einfach nicht beides haben, weil das prinzipiell entgegengesetzte Designziele sind. Die Bethesdaspiele kranken seit vielen Jahren genau an diesem Problem. Das sind schöne Spiele zum Erkunden, aber in Punkto Entscheidungskomplexität sind sie unglaublich seicht. Dasselbe gilt auch in etwas weniger drastischer Form auch leider für Witcher 3, dabei war gerade die Entscheidungskomplexität ("the lesser evil") einst DAS Markenzeichen der Witcherreihe...



Octabus schrieb:


> Während die Leute, die die Vorgänger gefeiert haben nun zum Teil enttäuscht sind, verhält es sich mit der anderen Personengruppe (den von den alten Teilen enttäuschten) ganz anders.


Die andere Personengruppe sind vor allem die, die die Vorgänger überhaupt nicht gezockt haben und zum Teil noch nicht mal kennen. Das sind die, die Skyrim und Co. feiern und jetzt happy sind, dass praktisch jedes große Actionspiel oder RPG eine offene Spielwelt bietet zum Erkunden. Vielfalt rocks (not)!


----------



## Hptm_Krupp (6. November 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ja, es ist echt traurig, dass viele scheinbar nicht verstehen, dass tiefgehendes C&C und seamless Open World grundsätzlich nicht zusammenpassen und es von Anfang an klar war, dass auch CDPR daran nicht viel rütteln ann. Man kann einfach nicht beides haben, weil das prinzipiell entgegengesetzte Designziele sind. ...



Da muss ich dir aber vehement widersprechen!
Man kann sehr wohl, wenn nicht sogar besonders gut, es ist halt einfach nur zusätzlicher Aufwand.

Nehmen wir mal als Beispiel die Entscheidung Triss oder Yen:
(hab die Bücher nicht gelesen)

Yen ist ereignisorientiert also wird der Fluch nicht überlebt/ bei Triss schon.
Yen ist pro Emhyr, wenn man sich als für Triss entscheidet sollte es schon verdammt schwer (jedwede Entscheidung gegen treffen) sein das Ende mit dem Schwert zu bekommen.
Yen wird auf Skelige nicht gemocht, sowas könnte auf das Verhalten gegenüber ihrem Begleiter abfärben/Triss ist unter den meisten Zaberern neuerdings wohl eher gemocht. Warum also nicht mal jemand der unterstützt.
Warum nicht mehr Präsens der Damen? Wenn ich mal die Burg besuche könnte Yen/Triss  doch grad ein Experiment oder der Geier was vorbereiten und einfach zwei Worte wechseln während sie beim nächsten Besuch etwas anderes macht.
Wenn Yen den verfluchten sterben lässt muss natürlich jemand anders einspringen und deshalb stirbt wer.
Generell ist das Ableben viel zu selten, gerade in Kaer Morhan könnte viel mehr passieren je nachdem welche Unterstützung man hat.
Diese Liste könnte ich endlos fortsetzen, der einzige für mich nachvollziehbare Grund warum das so nicht ist ist das liebe Geld. Noch eine Mille mehr war wohl einfach zu viel.


----------



## Hptm_Krupp (6. November 2015)

Jetzt mal ne Frage in die ganz andere Richtung.

Ich habe massenweise Abstürze beim Laden von Savegames, muss mitunter 4 mal laden bevor es klappt.
Das tritt seid 1.10 massiv auf, davor ganz ganz selten. Hat noch wer das Problem, oder besser noch ne Lösung?
(Die SSD ist auf dem Weg  )

 Der einzige Grund warum ich noch nicht total ausraste ist das ich es kaum brauche außer beim Spielstart.  
Wenn Gerald von A nach B will hasst er Teleportation, also quäle ich ihn nicht unnötig 
Und lohnen tut sich das größtenteils auch wenn man entspannt durch die Landschaft reitet...


----------



## Scholdarr (6. November 2015)

Hptm_Krupp schrieb:


> Diese Liste könnte ich endlos fortsetzen, der einzige für mich nachvollziehbare Grund warum das so nicht ist ist das liebe Geld. Noch eine Mille mehr war wohl einfach zu viel.


Inwieweit widerspricht mir das jetzt? Dafür, dass du mir vehement widersprechen willst, sagst du nicht viel, was von dem abweicht, was ich hier gesagt habe... 

Natürlich ist das Geld ein Teil des Problems, aber schlicht aus dem Grund, weil eine offene Spielwelt jede Konsequenz aus einer Entscheidung komplexer und aufwändiger macht. Je größer die Spielwelt und die verbundenen Elemente, desto größer der Aufwand, sowohl technisch als auch finanziell. Um dem zu entgehen, sind die meisten Entscheidungssituationen in Open World Spielen vergleichsweise "seicht" und derart aufgebaut, dass es keine großen Einflüsse auf den Rest der Spielwelt und den größeren Teil des Casts hat (was Witcher 3 immerhin deutlich besser macht als das überlicherweise überzogene TES). Die paar wichtigen Entscheidungssituationen in Witcher 3 kann man an einer Hand abzählen, moralische Entscheidungen im Zuge der Mainstory gibt es ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt gleich gar nicht mehr. Und die paar witchigen Situationen, die es gibt, haben kaum Einfluss auf den Rest der Spielwelt, mit der Reasons of State Quest als unrühmlichem Höhepunkt dieser Entwicklung. Um dem Spieler dennoch eine gewisse Entscheidungsgewalt vorzugaukeln, hat man drei verschiedene Enden eingeführt, aber das ist nur eine ziemlich willkürliche, kaum mit dem Rest des Spiels verbundene Notlösung.

Unterm Strich liegt es natürlich (mit) am Geld, aber dass so viel Geld benötigt würde für eine konsequente Umsetzung, liegt nun am Spieldesign...


----------



## Octabus (6. November 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Die andere Personengruppe sind vor allem die, die die Vorgänger überhaupt nicht gezockt haben und zum Teil noch nicht mal kennen. Das sind die, die Skyrim und Co. feiern und jetzt happy sind, dass praktisch jedes große Actionspiel oder RPG eine offene Spielwelt bietet zum Erkunden. Vielfalt rocks (not)!


Das klingt in meinen Ohren ein wenig so, als ob die vorherigen Teile für jeden, der sie alle kennt, ohnehin besser sind und lediglich die Unwissenden den letzten Teil feiern können. Zugegeben ein wenig präpotent, subjektive Eindrücke in absolute Vorgaben umzujustieren. Manche können mit den alten Teilen eben nichts mehr anfangen, so leid mir das tut. Und soweit mir der Einblick in diverse Diskussionen zu diesem Thema eine Schlussfolgerung erlauben, sind viele Witcher-Fans auch mit dem letzten Teil ganz zufrieden.


----------



## Scholdarr (6. November 2015)

Octabus schrieb:


> Das klingt in meinen Ohren ein wenig so, als ob die vorherigen Teile für jeden, der sie alle kennt, ohnehin besser sind und lediglich die Unwissenden den letzten Teil feiern können.


Naja, die meisten Leute, die Witcher 1 wirklich gespielt haben (also damals, zu Release) mochten das Spiel auch. Ein Großteil der Leute, auf die das zutrifft, kannten auch schon die Bücher, natürlich vor allem in Polen, aber auch in großen Teilen Europas. Auf Witcher 2 traf das sogar noch stärker zu. Witcher 1 war ja kein Mainstreamhit, sondern ein Spiel mit einer relativ beschränkten Zielgruppe, sprich CRPG Fans in Europa, die bestenfalls die Bücher schon kennen.



> Zugegeben ein wenig präpotent, subjektive Eindrücke in absolute Vorgaben umzujustieren. Manche können mit den alten Teilen eben nichts mehr anfangen, so leid mir das tut. Und soweit mir der Einblick in diverse Diskussionen zu diesem Thema eine Schlussfolgerung erlauben, sind viele Witcher-Fans auch mit dem letzten Teil ganz zufrieden.


Nichts "mehr" anfangen bedeutet ja schon, dass man das Franchise überhaupt nicht kennt und die Vorgänger auch nicht zu Release gespielt hat. Videospiele sind immer ein "Produkt der Zeit", ebenso wie wir Menschen es sind.

Außerdem ist deine Aussage ein wenig lächerlich, da DU damit angefangen hast, die Kundschaft von Witcher 2 in zwei Gruppen zu klassifizieren. Soviel zur Justierung von absoluten Vorgaben aus subjektiven Eindrücken. Du darfst mir aber glauben, dass ich die Szene rund um Witcher und auch die gesamte Videospielszene (besonders bei CRPGs) seit sehr vielen Jahren intensiv beobachte (ist eine meiner Leidenschaften). Ich denke also schon, dass ich ganz gut einschätzen kann, welche Leute die Witcher Spiele so spielen und gespielt haben und wie diverse Personengruppen so reagieren. Aber du hast recht, dass zwei Gruppen das Spektrum kaum abdecken. Es gibt sehr wahrscheinlich sehr viel mehr Gruppen mit unterschiedlichen Vorkenntnissen, Wünschen und Erwartungen...


----------



## Octabus (7. November 2015)

Ich meine lediglich, dass sich der Titel "Witcher 3" wohl mehr am Mainstream orientiert hat und dadurch die Fans der Vorgänger, wo das wohl eben nicht so zutraf, dadurch vielleicht ein wenig enttäuscht worden sind. Ich habe mehr über die Eindrücke im Bezug auf den letzten Titel gesprochen.

Ja, ich habe weder die Bücher gelesen noch die vorherigen Titel zu Release-Zeiten gespielt, das verbietet mir aber nicht, zu sagen, wie die Vorgänger jetzt, im Jahr 2015, auf mich wirken. Darauf kommt es letztlich für die Leute, die sich die Titel heute noch holen wollen, an. Ich habe auch Spiele gefeiert, die damals legendär waren und heute tot sind. In meinen Augen macht sie eine glorreiche Vergangenheit nicht unbedingt empfehlenswert, wenn sie nicht mehr in die Gegenwart passen.


----------



## Kinguin (7. November 2015)

Dass bestimmte Spiele schlechter altern als andere,stimmt natürlich.Ist bei mir auch schon vorgekommen.
Aber TW ist jetzt kein so altes Franchise,was hat das also damit zu tun? Ich behaupte mal TW2 ist noch recht aktuell und gut spielbar.Und ich finde TW2 hätte man einfach fortführen sollen statt auf die Konkurrenz zu schauen.


----------



## turbosnake (7. November 2015)

Octabus schrieb:


> Ja, ich habe weder die Bücher gelesen noch die vorherigen Titel zu Release-Zeiten gespielt, das verbietet mir aber nicht, zu sagen, wie die Vorgänger jetzt, im Jahr 2015, auf mich wirken. Darauf kommt es letztlich für die Leute, die sich die Titel heute noch holen wollen, an. Ich habe auch Spiele gefeiert, die damals legendär waren und heute tot sind. In meinen Augen macht sie eine glorreiche Vergangenheit nicht unbedingt empfehlenswert, wenn sie nicht mehr in die Gegenwart passen.


Ich wüsste gerne genauer, wo Witcher 2 veraltet sein soll.  Zumal hiervon:


Octabus schrieb:


> Viele Kleinigkeiten gehen mir ab (nicht springen, sehr eingegrenzte Welt, umständliches Inventar und so weiter) und die veralteten Mechaniken werden durch die Erfahrung mit den neuen einfach so richtig fühlbar.


nur das nicht überall springen zutrifft.  Weder ist das Inventar umständlich, noch ist die Welt sehr eng. Abgesehen vom Anfang, danach öffnet sich das alles weit genug. 

Und Witcher 1, war kam mir nach Witcher 2 nicht veraltet, sondern einfach komplett anders vor.



Kinguin schrieb:


> Und ich finde TW2 hätte man einfach fortführen sollen statt auf die Konkurrenz zu schauen.


Laut Interviews, wollten sie es von Anfang an so groß machen, aber das ging nicht.


----------



## Octabus (7. November 2015)

Ich verstehe ein paar technische Aspekte nicht:

Warum muss ich bei den Dialogen mit der Maus auswählen, ging doch auch sonst immer mit der Tastatur? Sogar beim ersten Teil, soweit ich mich entsinne - oder habe ich eine Einstellungsoption verpasst?

Das mit dem Zeitlimit bei den Dialogen ist wirklich ... suboptimal umgesetzt. Bei der ersten Stelle, wo der Elf da war, war es nicht nur sehr knapp bemessen sondern auch ohne Warnung gleich oben klein eingeblendet.


----------



## Scholdarr (7. November 2015)

Octabus schrieb:


> Das mit dem Zeitlimit bei den Dialogen ist wirklich ... suboptimal umgesetzt. Bei der ersten Stelle, wo der Elf da war, war es nicht nur sehr knapp bemessen sondern auch ohne Warnung gleich oben klein eingeblendet.


Das ist nicht suboptimal umgesetzt. Das ist einfach nur totaler Schwachsinn und hat in dem Spiel nichts verloren. In keiner einzigen Situation, in der es so ein künstliches Zeitlimit gibt, ist im Spiel irgendein Zeitdruck gegeben. Außerdem sind die jeweiligen Situationen schwammig, was die Entscheidungen nur noch willkürlicher macht. Wenn man schon bei anderen Spielen wie Telltales Walking Dead Sachen abkuckt, sollte man sich wenigstens die Mühe machen herauszufinden, WARUM diese Dinge dort so gut funktionieren. In Witcher 3 hingegen ist das einfach nur schlecht und kontraproduktiv.



Octabus schrieb:


> Ich meine lediglich, dass sich der Titel "Witcher 3" wohl mehr am Mainstream orientiert hat und dadurch die Fans der Vorgänger, wo das wohl eben nicht so zutraf, dadurch vielleicht ein wenig enttäuscht worden sind.


Dem kann ich absolut zustimmen. Eine weitere gute Serie wurde dem Mainstream geopfert. Groß, fancy und was für alle dabei, aber eben ohne den Fokus und ohne die Seele der Vorgänger. Immer noch eine Klasse über Bethesda, aber eben - Mainstream.

Außerdem teilt Witcher 3 ein großes Problem mit allen "großen" Open World Mainstream Spielen mit Action-Gameplay. Es wird oft langweilig, bevor man es beendet hat. Wenn man im Kampf praktisch immer mehr oder weniger dasselbe macht, wird man dem zwangsläufig früher oder später überdrüssig. Dann kämpft man sich vielleicht weiter durch, weil man die Story beenden will oder noch die Welt erkunden will, aber der "Komplettspaß" ist nicht mehr da. Bei mir trifft das auf fast alle "großen" Open World Spiele der letzten Jahre zu, sei es jetzt Assassin's Creed Unity, Far Cry 3/4, Skyrim, Fallout 3, Watch Dogs, und eben Witcher 3. Einzige Ausnahme war Divinity: Original Sin, weil das eben ein deutlich interessanteres Kampfsystem hat, das sich wirklich über den Verlauf des Spiels ändert und neue Strategien erfordert (obwohl auch dort eine gewisse Ermüdung Einzug gehalten hat). Ich fand den Umfang von Witcher 2 nahezu perfekt. Es hatte genau die richtige Mischung aus erzählerischer Dichte, Erkundungsmöglichkeiten und Kampfsystem und war mit ca. 30 Stunden Spielzeit nicht zu knapp bemessen aber auch nicht zu lang ausgedehnt, damit es schon extrem langweilig oder nervig werden könnte. Außerdem war es für eine berufstätige Person noch in "absehbarer" Zeit durchspielbar, ohne das restliche Privatleben komplett auf Eis legen zu müssen...


----------



## Octabus (7. November 2015)

Ich glaube, wir reden aneinander vorbei. Ich meine, dass mich die Umsetzung mit der zeitlichen Bedenkzeit bei "Witcher 2" sehr nervt, da es nicht nur schlecht angekündigt, sondern auch sehr knapp bemessen ist.

Das mit dem Mainstream ist natürlich des einen Fluch, des anderen Segen. Es stimmt aber, dass das Kampfsystem eine gewisse Monotonie besitzt und das Konzept "Open World" schnell eine Seichtigkeit annimmt, weil es viele ganzflächige Ressourcen frisst, die man sonst hätte konzentrieren können.


----------



## Scholdarr (7. November 2015)

Octabus schrieb:


> Ich glaube, wir reden aneinander vorbei. Ich meine, dass mich die Umsetzung mit der zeitlichen Bedenkzeit bei "Witcher 2" sehr nervt, da es nicht nur schlecht angekündigt, sondern auch sehr knapp bemessen ist.


Es ist in beiden Spielen schlecht umgesetzt. Hat mir in Witcher 2 schon nicht gefallen und in Witcher 3 noch weniger. 



> Das mit dem Mainstream ist natürlich des einen Fluch, des anderen Segen.


Ich würde argumentieren, dass es jedermanns Fluch ist. Nur merkt das nicht jeder sofort. Das Problem mit Mainstream ist, dass es praktisch per Definition vieles macht, aber nichts "richtig". Es bietet möglichst für alle Geschmäcker etwas, bleibt aber mehr oder weniger immer oberflächlich dabei und wird nie wirklich komplex. Der Gipfel dieser Mainstream-Formel scheint nun mal das Open World Spiel ala Ubisoft oder Bethesda zu sein. Seichtes, zugängliches Gameplay, viel "Umfang", viele Aktivitäten und Aufgaben, eine Menge zu Looten und zu Sammeln, ein bisschen Story,  viel Erkundung und natürlich eine geile Technik und schon hat man was, was irgendwie jedem Spieler gefällt, auch wenn die einzelnen Systeme bzw. Elemente an sich häufig wenig Tiefe, Komplexität oder gar Exzellenz aufweisen. DAS ist die Essenz eines Mainstreamgames. Es hat keinen Fokus, keine klar umrissene Zielgruppe, keine klare Vision. Es will einfach nur möglichst viele Leute ansprechen und damit natürlich viele Kopien absetzen, um die Investitionen in den Umfang und die gute Technik zu refinanzieren. Das ist das komplette Gegenteil zu Spielen mit klarem Fokus, die nicht alles machen, dafür aber manche Dinge "richtig" und mit mehr Tiefe und Komplexität. Ich finde es schade, dass scheinbar heute jedes Spiel jedem gefallen muss. Das ist doch Irrsinn, wenn man mal drüber nachdenkt. Ich habe lieber 5 Spiele, die mir persönlich überhaupt nicht gefallen, wenn ich dafür 5 Spiele bekommen kann, die "für mich" bzw. meinen Spielertyp gemacht sind, als 10 Spiele, die mir alle so ein bisschen gefallen, aber nie so richtig (und immer Elemente aufweisen, die mich nicht so wahnsinnig ansprechen oder die mich nerven). Wenn die Spieleindustrie etwas braucht, dann ist das wieder mehr Fokus und Konzentration auf eine klare Vision und eben weniger Mainstreamorientierung und das ist letztlich ein Segen für jedermann, einfach deshalb, weil ich niemanden kenne, der "alles" mag. Wir alle haben unsere Präferenzen und Wünsche und wir sollten Spiele fordern, die auf unsere Präferenzen zugeschnitten sind, auch wenn das bedeutet, dass es Spiele gibt, die wir gar nicht mögen. Und genau das ist es, was mit dieser Vermainstreamisierung nicht gemacht wird. Ansonsten bekommen wir nur noch Spiele, die nicht wirklich schlecht sind und die wir auch irgendwie spielen wollen, die aber gleichzeitig auch nicht wirklich überragend sind und uns ständig mit dem Gedanken konfrontieren, dass man es an der ein oder anderen Stelle viel besser hätte machen können...

Wenn dir Witcher 3 mehr zusagt als die alten Teile, wird das seine Gründe haben. Vielleicht magst du Erkundung sehr (spekulativ, ich weiß) und das ist ja auch legitim. Deshalb bist du kein "Mainstreamgamer" (sowas gibt es gar nicht), du magst einfach nur Erkundung und deshalb spricht dich Witcher 3 mehr an. Witcher 3 ist aber auch kein reines Erkundungsspiel, sondern eben typischer Mainstream. D.h. die größere Erkundung wurde einfach auf die bestehende Formel draufgeklatscht und hat automatisch die bestehenden Elemente beeinflusst und letztlich in ihrer Komplexität reduziert. Das ist der Mainstreamvorgang, den ich oben beschrieben habe und der letztlich niemandem wirklich hilft - außer eben den Publishern/Entwicklern, die somit mehr Kopien verkaufen können...


----------



## schmodel (7. November 2015)

Es nerft langdsam-könnt ihr nicht einfach  sagen das Witcher 3  + Erweiterung total geil ist für 50 €
wo kriegt mann sonst noch soviel Spass für das Geld?


----------



## Scholdarr (7. November 2015)

schmodel schrieb:


> Es nerft langdsam-könnt ihr nicht einfach  sagen das Witcher 3  + Erweiterung total geil ist für 50 €
> wo kriegt mann sonst noch soviel Spass für das Geld?



Gibt mannigfaltig Alternativen um mit 50€ mehr Spaß zu haben...



Spoiler



Und bitte lern du erstmal richtig deutsch, bevor du hier andere zurechtzuweisen versuchst... 

Wenn es dich nervt, was andere schreiben, kannst du diejenigen auch gerne einfach ignorieren.


----------



## schmodel (7. November 2015)

Ok das mit dem Deutsch hast du recht.
hatte nen Aussetzer.
schreib halt hessisch
diskutiert nur weiter über nix-mir egal


----------



## Octabus (7. November 2015)

Ist ja keine Diskussion, wo wir über uns herfallen und uns die Köpfe einschlagen. Es ist halt einfach interessant zu wissen, mit welcher Perspektive andere Leute gewisse Sachverhalte sehen, weil sich oft ein Stück davon abbrechen lässt. Sich gegenseitig zu beweihräuchern mag ja schön und gut sein, aber dazu braucht es kein Diskussionsforum. Wenn dir das Spiel gefällt, dann freut mich das für dich!


----------



## schmodel (7. November 2015)

Octabus schrieb:


> Wenn dir das Spiel gefällt, dann freut mich das für dich!


Ich sehe es halt so einfach
im Berufsleben habe ich als mittlere  Führungskraft jeden Tag jede Menge Stress.
Gruselig teilweise
Da erfreut mich so ein Spiel halt wo ich nicht dauernd denken muss.
deswegen finde ich das ok.
Einfach nur entspannen.
Machts net kaputt


----------



## Scholdarr (7. November 2015)

schmodel schrieb:


> Ich sehe es halt so einfach
> im Berufsleben habe ich als mittlere  Führungskraft jeden Tag jede Menge Stress.
> Gruselig teilweise
> Da erfreut mich so ein Spiel halt wo ich nicht dauernd denken muss.
> ...



Von der Sorte Spiele gibt es doch Massen. Spiele, bei denen man nicht dauernd denken muss, gibt es wie Sand am Meer. Eigentlich ist jedes AAA Mainstream-Spiel so, gerade all diese Open World Titel. Das ist ja gerade das Problem. Witcher war bisher noch anders, jetzt nicht mehr wirklich.


----------



## Octabus (9. November 2015)

Ihr müsst unbedingt einmal die alternative Steuerung in dem Spiel ausprobieren, wenn ihr mit Tastatur und Maus spielt! Viel angenehmer zu lenken der Kerl!

Nichtsdestotrotz finde ich die geschaffene Atmosphäre im dritten Teil herausragend und die jeweiligen Einzelplots sind zum Teil schon sehr vorbildlich umgesetzt worden - ein paar Nebenquests sind einfach richtig gut gelungen!


----------



## Scholdarr (9. November 2015)

Octabus schrieb:


> Nichtsdestotrotz finde ich die geschaffene Atmosphäre im dritten Teil herausragend und die jeweiligen Einzelplots sind zum Teil schon sehr vorbildlich umgesetzt worden - ein paar Nebenquests sind einfach richtig gut gelungen!


Dafür ist die Mainstory totale Grütze und einige der wichtigsten Nebenquests leider auch. Da hilft die gute Atmosphäre dann auch nicht mehr weiter (die in den ersten beiden Teilen imo übrigens auch keinesfalls schlechter war, ganz im Gegenteil)...


Ich hatte übrigens auch mit der ursprünglichen Steuerung so gut wie keine Probleme mit M/T. Nur das Inventar bzw. das UI ist kacke, aber das ändert sich ja eh nicht.


----------



## MfDoom (9. November 2015)

Ich bin zwar immer noch nicht durch mit dem Spiel, finde aber es gehört definitiv zu den guten Spielen 
Sehr gut von Piranha Bytes geklaut und sinnvoll ergänzt, so hätte ich mir das letzte Risen gewünscht


----------



## Scholdarr (9. November 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar immer noch nicht durch mit dem Spiel, finde aber es gehört definitiv zu den guten Spielen
> Sehr gut von Piranha Bytes geklaut und sinnvoll ergänzt, so hätte ich mir das letzte Risen gewünscht



Was genau hat man denn bitte bei PB geklaut?


----------



## Nightslaver (9. November 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Was genau hat man denn bitte bei PB geklaut?



Nirgends.
Nur weil es bei der Atmosphere hier und da entfernt Ehnlichkeiten gibt ist das lange nocht nicht von PBs Spielen "geklaut".
Schließlich sind die Witcher Bücher schon teils deutlich älter (erstes Buch 1994) als das erste Gothic und haben definiert wie die Welt im Witcheruniversum ist und tickt, warum sollte The Witcher sich also bei einem Titel von PB etwas abgucken wen man sich einfach bei der Romanvorlage bedienen kann.


----------



## MfDoom (9. November 2015)

Macht euch nicht ins Hemd, ich meine das durchaus im Positiven Sinne. Von der Art her ist The Witcher wie ein Gothic oder Risen aufgebaut, sehr viel "Arcadiger". Wie man in der Welt herumläuft, die offene Welt, die Steuerung in der dritten Person, wie man kämpft etc. Da waren die ersten Witcher-Teile heftigst anders 

Aber ist alles Ansichtssache 
Viel Spass noch


----------



## Scholdarr (9. November 2015)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Macht euch nicht ins Hemd, ich meine das durchaus im Positiven Sinne. Von der Art her ist The Witcher wie ein Gothic oder Risen aufgebaut, sehr viel "Arcadiger". Wie man in der Welt herumläuft, die offene Welt, die Steuerung in der dritten Person, wie man kämpft etc. Da waren die ersten Witcher-Teile heftigst anders


Ähm, nein?! Die Steuerung in der dritten Person und wie man kämpft usw. ist fast identisch zu Witcher 2. Selbst im ersten Witcher bewegte man sich in der dritten Person, nur das Kampfsystem war anders (und nicht auf Controller ausgelegt).

Von der Art her ist das Spiel eben ein typisches 3rd Person Game. Das hat aber nicht PB erfunden, daher machte der Kommentar für mich auch nicht so viel Sinn.


----------



## hellibelli (11. November 2015)

Kurze frage. Habe bis jetzt immer mit X-Box Controller gespielt. Gestern mal Maus und Tastatur genommen und finde damit das Spielgefühl besser. 

Allerdings kann ich die Befehle nicht frei tauschen. Also das zuweisen der Tasten. Kommt öfters die Meldung:

Diese Aktion kann gerade nicht durchgeführt werden oder so ähnlich...

Gibt es da eine Lösung oder ein Mod, womit ich die Tastenzuweisung frei wählen kann?


----------



## Octabus (11. November 2015)

Am präzisesten geht das Einstellen wohl über die "input.settings"-Datei, welche sich im gleichen Ordner wie die benutzerspezifischen Einstellungen befindet. Vielleicht hilft dir auch dieser Thread weiter:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/rollenspiele-und-adventures/390007-witcher-3-tastaturbelegung.html


----------



## hellibelli (11. November 2015)

Super,

dann werde ich mich da mal schlau machen. Ich danke Dir.


----------



## Octabus (12. November 2015)

So, habe das Spiel jetzt samt Add-on so gut wie vollständig durch (also auch samt Nebenquests) und der restliche Inhalt neigt sich nun dem Ende zu. Das meiste habe ich wohl schon dazu gesagt, wer es noch nicht gekauft hat, sollte es wirklich in Erwägung ziehen und diesem Titel zumindest eine Chance geben, welche er auf jeden Fall doppelt und dreifach verdient hat! Euch viel Spaß dabei!


----------



## Bullz (18. November 2015)

Habe riesige Probleme mit Witcher 3 v1.11. Dachte mir einmal probier ichs und zock ein Game erst wenn es fertig gepatcht ist das ich mir die ganzen Bugs erspare ... der Plan ging schief 

http://pic-hoster.net/thumb/63164/Witcher3.jpg

Ich habe extreme Grafikfehler. Die Grafik sieht aus wie mit low Res Modells wobei ich alles auf max gestellt habe.
Sound gehen nur die Geräusche. Sprachausgabe und Lippensynchro gehen nicht. Weder auf Deutsch noch auf Englisch.

Pc: 6700 (non k) 
980 TI mit neuestem Nvidia Treiber
Win10 64bit


----------



## MrLoL1 (18. November 2015)

Lass steam mal deine Gamedateien überprüfen.
Wenn das nichts hilft musst du warscheinlich leider das Game neuinstallieren


----------



## bath92 (18. November 2015)

Bullz schrieb:


> Habe riesige Probleme mit Witcher 3 v1.11. Dachte mir einmal probier ichs und zock ein Game erst wenn es fertig gepatcht ist das ich mir die ganzen Bugs erspare ... der Plan ging schief
> 
> http://pic-hoster.net/thumb/63164/Witcher3.jpg
> 
> ...



Ist deine GPU übertaktet? Witcher 3 reagiert hier ziemlich empfindlich was Stabilität betrifft.
Würde zumindest die Grafikfehler erklären, und war in diesem Zusammenhang schon öfter hier im Forum zu lesen. Vor allem bei stark übertakteten Maxwell-GPU´s hatten hier schon mehr Leute Problem und mussten das OC reduzieren.


----------



## Bullz (18. November 2015)

Habe einen Clean install gemacht. Komplett alles formartiert und Win10 neu aufgesetzt.


Nur Graka Treiber ohne Geforce Expermiments und Visual Basic Runtime installiert. Version 353.54
Das gleiche ... ich packs nicht mehr ... und im netz findet man dazu eigentlich gar nichts ...


Nix übertaktet ... alles ganz normal ..


----------



## bath92 (18. November 2015)

Hast du bei anderen Games Probleme?
Wie lange hast du denn die Grafikkarte schon? Am besten du machst eine Thread im Praxisproblemebereich auf evtl. kann dir hier besser geholfen werden. 
Vergiss aber nicht dein Netzteil zu nennen danach wird sonst als erstes gefragt.


----------



## Bullz (19. November 2015)

3DMark bringt 15200 Punkte und sieht normal aus. 
Fallout 4 ging ohne Probleme. 

P.s Netzteil ist ein SilverStone SST-SX500-LG PC-Netzteil


----------



## bath92 (19. November 2015)

Bullz schrieb:


> 3DMark bringt 15200 Punkte und sieht normal aus.
> Fallout 4 ging ohne Probleme.
> 
> P.s Netzteil ist ein SilverStone SST-SX500-LG PC-Netzteil



Bin da dann leider auch überfragt, sry. 
Aber wie gesagt, versuch es mal im Praxisbereich.


----------



## Octabus (25. November 2015)

Habt ihr "Witcher 3" eigentlich nur einmal oder mehrmals durchgespielt? Ich persönlich bin ja überhaupt nicht der Typ für so etwas, habe es zwar versucht, aber bin nach einer Weile wieder zu meinem alten Spielstand zurückgekehrt und habe lieber die restlichen Rezepte und Zutaten für die noch fehlenden Objekte gesammelt.

Alte Dialoge und Gebiete noch einmal durchzukauen führt bei mir wohl sehr schnell zu Langeweile, da erkunde ich lieber noch die restlichen Inhalte meines alten Spielstandes.


----------



## Kinguin (25. November 2015)

Für einen 2.Durchgang motiviert mich das Spiel einfach nicht genug.


----------



## Octabus (25. November 2015)

Ja, ich finde es irgendwie demotivierend, nach all dem Fortschritt wieder an den Anfang versetzt zu werden und dasselbe noch einmal durchzumachen. Da behalte ich lieber mein aktuelles Setup, erkunde die restlichen Inhalte und rüste mich für die kommende Erweiterung.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. November 2015)

Octabus schrieb:


> Ja, ich finde es irgendwie demotivierend, nach all dem Fortschritt wieder an den Anfang versetzt zu werden und dasselbe noch einmal durchzumachen. Da behalte ich lieber mein aktuelles Setup, erkunde die restlichen Inhalte und rüste mich für die kommende Erweiterung.



Dann startet doch mit New Game+, da behälst doch alle deine Ausrüstung und deinen Level.


----------



## Octabus (25. November 2015)

Okay, klang ein bisschen missverständlich: Ich habe auch "New Game +" ausprobiert, aber hier fehlen mir dann doch einige bereits erspielte Komponenten (Karten, Trophäen) und letzten Endes war ich ohnehin mehr auf das Erkunden der Welt fokussiert, was hier ja nicht mehr wirklich einen Reiz darstellt.


----------



## Scholdarr (1. Dezember 2015)

Es gibt ein bisschen was Neues zum Hexer. Und zwar wird in Polen ein neuer (Kurz-)Film im Hexeruniversum geplant bzw. wurde er schon teilweise gedreht (siehe Video unten). Hier die Infos:

- der Film soll "Ein halbes Jahrhundert Poesie" heißen (angelehnt an den Titel von Rittersporns Memoiren über Geralt in den Büchern)
- erscheint nach Planung im November 2016
- auf 30 Minuten konzipiert
- wird gerade in Polen schwarmfinanziert (läuft bis Ende Januar, Zielbetrag 27.000 Zloty (~6300€), davon bereits 12.000 gesammelt), daneben öffentliche Förderung
- Regisseur ist James Nurzyński
- Drehbuch von James Nurzyński und Maciej Gutowski
- Film wird komplett auf polnisch gedreht um die "slawische Atmosphäre" einzufangen

- spielt Jahrzehnte nach den Ereignissen in den Büchern und soll sich eng an die Themen und den Stil der Bücher anlehnen)
- Hauptfigur ist nicht Geralt, sondern der Hexer Lambert (gespielt von Mariusz Drezek), der viele Jahre auf Wanderschaft war
- sonstige Hauptfiguren: Triss Merigold (Magdalena Rozanska), der ergraute Rittersporn (Zbigniew Zamachowski) und dessen Sohn Julian (Martin Bubułka)
- Schöpfer der Serie sehen Geralts Geschichte als vollendet an und wollen etwas Neues im Hexeruniversum erzählen und zeigen, dass Geralt nicht der einzige Hexer ist
- Lambert, Triss und Julian untersuchen das mysteriöse Verschwinden eines jungen Mannes
- innere Dämonen und moralische Dilemmas sollen essentielle Bestandteile der Story sein
- Antagonist ist wohl ein Vampir namens Ornella

Seite für Crowdfunding: https://polakpotrafi.pl/projekt/pol-wieku-poezji-pozniej-wiedzminskie-fan-fiction
Infos (auf polnisch): Wyborcza.pl

Und abschließend noch ein kleines Teaservideo (auf polnisch) mit Szenen aus dem Film:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4vof0WyWDTQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Dezember 2015)

Der Trailer wirkt jetzt auf mich zuweilen unfreiwillig komisch.


----------



## Scholdarr (2. Dezember 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Der Trailer wirkt jetzt auf mich zuweilen unfreiwillig komisch.



Haha, stimmt. Hat schon richtig was von Fan Fiction, obwohl die Schauspieler ja durchaus Profis sein sollen, die auch schon in großen Produktionen mitgespielt haben. Naja, mal sehen, was dabei heraus kommt. Ich würde nicht zu viel erwarten, aber für Fans vielleicht ein Blick wert.


----------



## stoney242 (3. Dezember 2015)

Ich hatte mir letzte Woche im Steamsale endlich mal The Witcher 3 zugelegt. Wäre es eigentlich sinnvoll, das Addon jetzt schon zu holen oder soll ich das erst machen, wenn ich durch bin?


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Dezember 2015)

stoney242 schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir letzte Woche im Steamsale endlich mal The Witcher 3 zugelegt. Wäre es eigentlich sinnvoll, das Addon jetzt schon zu holen oder soll ich das erst machen, wenn ich durch bin?



Ich würde es jetzt holen, da es mehr ein Add-in als ein richtiges Add-on ist.
Spielt schließlich in keiner komplett neuen Gegend, sondern erweitert die bestehenden Gebiete um neue Questlines und ein paar Locations, von daher kann man das so in einem Abwasch durchspielen.


----------



## Ruptet (3. Dezember 2015)

Spiels zuerst mal durch...TW3 ist so ein Kandidat, dessen Schwächen im Laufe des Spiels langsam zu dir durchsickern werden, dann kann man erst wirklich entscheiden, ob einem das Spiel noch taugt.
Sind zwar nur 8€ fürs Addon, aber wart lieber mal ab bis du es durch hast.


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Dezember 2015)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Spiels zuerst mal durch...TW3 ist so ein Kandidat, dessen Schwächen im Laufe des Spiels langsam zu dir durchsickern werden, dann kann man erst wirklich entscheiden, ob einem das Spiel noch taugt.
> Sind zwar nur 8€ fürs Addon, aber wart lieber mal ab bis du es durch hast.



Ich stimme dir grundsätzlich zu, wobei ich allerdings zu bedenken gebe, dass nicht gerade wenige das Add-On für teilweise besser als das Hauptspiel halten. Kommt eben drauf an, an welcher Ecke man Probleme hat...


----------



## Scholdarr (4. Dezember 2015)

Witcher 3 hat den Hauptpreis bei den Game Awards gewonnen (->GOTY). Trotz all meiner Kritik hat es CDPR schon verdient dieses Jahr, also passt schon.


Und immerhin ist es nicht Fallout 4 geworden...


----------



## Iconoclast (4. Dezember 2015)

Alles andere wäre auch daneben gewesen. Da kam dieses Jahr nix ran.


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Dezember 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Witcher 3 hat den Hauptpreis bei den Game Awards gewonnen (->GOTY). Trotz all meiner Kritik hat es CDPR schon verdient dieses Jahr, also passt schon.
> 
> 
> *Und immerhin ist es nicht Fallout 4 geworden... *


Gottseidank. Was hätte ich gekotzt.


----------



## TammerID (4. Dezember 2015)

Insgesamt 3 Awards, aber ob CDPR wirklich eine Auszeichnung als bester Entwickler verdient hat lass ich mal dahingestellt.
Und das Fallout 4 überhaupt nominiert war, finde ich schon fast etwas frech


----------



## GottesMissionar (4. Dezember 2015)

Witcher 3 war für mich dieses Jahr auch einfach das beste Game. Bin schon lange nicht mehr so in eine Story reingezogen worden und hab da tatsächlich mit Geralt mitgefiebert.


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Dezember 2015)

TammerID schrieb:


> Insgesamt 3 Awards, aber ob CDPR wirklich eine Auszeichnung als bester Entwickler verdient hat lass ich mal dahingestellt.


Warum nicht? Oder vielmehr: wer hätte es stattdessen verdient? CDPR hat schließlich nicht nur ein gewaltiges Spiel geschaffen, sondern sogar noch die Engine dazu, die technisch ihresgleichen sucht. Außerdem war das Spiel zu Release auch technisch wirklich ziemlich sauber - erst mit den Patches kamen die hartnäckigen und wechselnden Bugs dazu.


----------



## TammerID (4. Dezember 2015)

Stimmt schon was du das erzählst aber trotzdem bin ich Entwicklern im Großen und Ganzen negativ gestimmt. Meiner Meinung nach hätte es keiner verdient, dafür passiert mir zu viel Kleinkram. 
Und wenn es nur Kommunikationsarten sind, die sich kurzfristig ändern, womit ich nicht direkt CDPR meine.  Wenn man aber die nackte Entwicklerleistung sieht, sprich Spielwelt, Engine, Release, geht das schon klar.


----------



## Scholdarr (4. Dezember 2015)

TammerID schrieb:


> aber ob CDPR wirklich eine Auszeichnung als bester Entwickler verdient hat lass ich mal dahingestellt.



Warum CDPR den Preis gewonnen hat, verstehe ich auch nicht so ganz. Unabhängig vom Spiel selbst hat CDPR eigentlich nicht viel getan, was sie besonders auszeichnen oder abheben würde. Im Gegenteil, die viel zu lange Marketingkampagne für Witcher 3 inklusive der Downgradediskussionen usw. stehen dem sogar entgegen. Ich hätte den Preis eher einem der Crowdfunding-Entwickler gegeben, die mit "Open Development" eine ganz neue Art der Kommunikation mit den Fans  begründet haben. Während bei CDPR leider vieles nur Show bzw. Marketing war, geht man woanders deutlich ehrlicher und offener mit den Fans um. Imo hätte der Preis z.B. Cloud Imperium oder Larian bekommen sollen. Aber scheinbar ist der Spielejournalismus noch nicht so weit...

@M4xw0lf
Dafür hat Witcher 3 ja zurecht den GOTY-Award bekommen, weil das Spiel qualitativ hochwertig, technisch innovativ und relativ gut optimiert war. Wenn CDPR für die gleichen Bullet Points noch einen zweiten Preis bekommt, dann stimmt da bei der Kategorisierung irgendwas nicht bzw. dann sind die beiden Preise schlicht redundant. Ich verstehe unter einem Preis für den besten Entwickler eher eine Wertschätzung einer innovativen oder besonders hervorstechenden Art der Spieleentwicklung. Und da sehe ich CDPR keineswegs als Klassenbester dieses Jahr.


----------



## dan954 (6. Dezember 2015)

Bei mir stürzt das Spiel in letzter Zeit extrem häufig ab. Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?


----------



## turbosnake (6. Dezember 2015)

In-Game Overlay aktiviert?


----------



## dan954 (6. Dezember 2015)

Was für ein In-Game Overlay meinst du?


----------



## turbosnake (7. Dezember 2015)

Such selber.
Hast uns ja auch keine weiteren Infos gegeben.

Irgendwo im Forum findet sich was dazu.


----------



## dan954 (7. Dezember 2015)

Sorry, habe das Spiel bei GOG in der neusten Version und Hardware ist R9 290, i5-3570k, Windows 10.
Habe nur gefunden, dass man Sachen wie Afterburner oder Steam-Overlay ausschalten sollte, habe ich aber sowieso. Borderless-Window anstatt Fullscreen oder auch die Framerate auf unlimited aber auch das hilft nichts.


----------



## stoney242 (7. Dezember 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Bei mir stürzt das Spiel in letzter Zeit extrem häufig ab. Hat jemand eine Idee woran das liegen könnte?



Ich habe das gleiche Problem. Das mit dem Overlay wußte ich noch nicht, stelle das bei Steam dann mal aus.


----------



## Scholdarr (7. Dezember 2015)

dan954 schrieb:


> Sorry, habe das Spiel bei GOG in der neusten Version und Hardware ist R9 290, i5-3570k, Windows 10.
> Habe nur gefunden, dass man Sachen wie Afterburner oder Steam-Overlay ausschalten sollte, habe ich aber sowieso. Borderless-Window anstatt Fullscreen oder auch die Framerate auf unlimited aber auch das hilft nichts.



Kannst noch einen Rollback auf Version 1.10 versuchen. Soll bei einigen geholfen haben. Allerdings könnte es auch an der Verbindung von Grafiktreiber und Win 10 liegen. Es gibt viele Leute, die Instabilitäten bei Witcher 3 unter Win 10 haben leider.


----------



## dan954 (7. Dezember 2015)

Mit Version 1.10 hat das Spiel bei mir nicht mehr gestartet. Aber ich glaube ich habe das Problem gefunden, in GOG gibt es anscheinend auch ein Overlay, habe dieses nun aktiviert und jetzt schon seit einer Stunden keinen Absturz gehabt.
Allerdings keine Ahnung warum das mit den früheren Versionen nie ein Problem war


----------



## turbosnake (7. Dezember 2015)

Aktiviert oder deaktiviert?

Bzw Das war genau das Overlay von den ich gesprochen habe.


----------



## dan954 (7. Dezember 2015)

Deaktiviert.


----------



## Octabus (10. Dezember 2015)

Das ist halt dann schon sehr erfrischend: Nach ein paar Wochen wieder einmal das Spiel gestartet, gleich von der Grafik begeistert gewesen und dann stoße ich auch noch auf eine sehr amüsante Nebenquest, welche ich übersehen hatte. Das hält die Meinung hoch!


----------



## Iconoclast (11. Dezember 2015)

Bekommt man die Box Version von Addon eigentlich noch irgendwo?


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Dezember 2015)

Octabus schrieb:


> Das ist halt dann schon sehr erfrischend: Nach ein paar Wochen wieder einmal das Spiel gestartet, gleich von der Grafik begeistert gewesen und dann stoße ich auch noch auf eine sehr amüsante Nebenquest, welche ich übersehen hatte. Das hält die Meinung hoch!



Ich hab beim zweiten Durchgang auch noch so einiges Zeug gefunden, das ich verpasst hatte. Teilweise einfach durch unfreiwillige Abkürzungen in längeren Questreihen... ich sag nur Lord of Undvik innerhalb von 5 Minuten, statt über einer Stunde.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Dezember 2015)

Witcher 3 packe ich frühestens nächstes Jahr wieder aus, wenn das zweite Add-On erscheint. Dann ist auch der Basiscontent hoffentlich wieder etwas "frischer" bzw. aus meiner Erinnerung entfleucht...


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Dezember 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Witcher 3 packe ich frühestens nächstes Jahr wieder aus, wenn das zweite Add-On erscheint. Dann ist auch der Basiscontent hoffentlich wieder etwas "frischer" bzw. aus meiner Erinnerung entfleucht...


Man kann bei den Addons ja auch das Hauptspiel ignorieren, dann musst du dir nicht die Mainstory erneut antun


----------



## uka (11. Dezember 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Man kann bei den Addons ja auch das Hauptspiel ignorieren, dann musst du dir nicht die Mainstory erneut antun



Oh doch, dass muss man  (selbiges gilt auch für mich ).


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Dezember 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Man kann bei den Addons ja auch das Hauptspiel ignorieren, dann musst du dir nicht die Mainstory erneut antun



Naja, ich "muss" ja auch noch das erste Add-On zocken. Aber die Hauptstory fange ich bestimmt nicht noch mal von vorne an, das überlebe ich nicht...


----------



## OC.Conny (12. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Leute, seit dem letzten Update ist das Icon mit welchem man das Spiel startet nicht mehr bei mir auf dem Desktop. Ich kann es zwar über GoG starten aber hätte trotzdem gerne das Anwendungs -Icon auf dem Desktop. Wo finde ich das?


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Dezember 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Octabus (13. Dezember 2015)

Ja, Gratulation! Mittlerweile wissen wir es, dass dich der letzte Teil der Serie nicht zufriedengestellt hat. Kannst du dir jetzt einmal dafür einen eigenen Thread anlegen - nervt auf die Dauer, wegen diverser sich repetierender Nörgelpostings benachrichtigt zu werden ...


----------



## Scholdarr (13. Dezember 2015)

Octabus schrieb:


> Ja, Gratulation! Mittlerweile wissen wir es, dass dich der letzte Teil der Serie nicht zufriedengestellt hat. Kannst du dir jetzt einmal dafür einen eigenen Thread anlegen - nervt auf die Dauer, wegen diverser Nörgelpostings einem Spiel (!) gegenüber benachrichtigt zu werden ...



Ach, du Armer. Das tut mir aber leid, dass ich nicht das poste, was du gerne hören/lesen willst, noch dazu in einem öffentlichen Forum...

Es steht dir aber natürlich frei, sinnvollere Dinge zu posten. Dann brauchst du - Überraschung - auch gar nicht benachrichtigt werden.


----------



## Octabus (13. Dezember 2015)

Wir kennen deinen Standpunkt bereits, so wie du meinen kennst. Ich fühle mich im Gegensatz dazu aber nicht genötigt, diesen ständig den anderen ins Essen zu mischen. Wenn dir das Spiel nicht passt, dann kann man eben nichts machen - Nörgelpostings dieser Art werden in diesem Thread hier auf Dauer einfach anstrengend.

Du kannst gerne einen Kritik-Thread aufmachen und konstruktiv alle Probleme auflisten, die du im Bezug auf das Spiel ausfindig machen konntest - oder du belässt es bei der Meinung, die du bereits kundgetan hast (und sich entweder nun wiederholt oder nicht unbedingt konstruktiv wiedergegeben wird).


----------



## turbosnake (13. Dezember 2015)

Welche moralischen (schwierigen) Entscheidungen hat das Spiel?
Dann vergleiche die Zahl mit den Vorgängern!


----------



## Octabus (13. Dezember 2015)

Anders gefragt: Was erhofft ihr euch dadurch, ausgerechnet in diesem Thread die Vorgänger zu bewerben und den Haupttitel wiederholt mit denselben Kritikpunkten zu beleuchten?


----------



## turbosnake (13. Dezember 2015)

Du hast doch mit der Diskussion angefangen.
Ich nicht, ich will nur das du verstehst wie ich zu meiner Meinung komme.
Aber das ist dir egal und alles was nicht deine Meinung ist, ist falsch.


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Dezember 2015)

Octabus schrieb:


> Wir kennen deinen Standpunkt bereits, so wie du meinen kennst. Ich fühle mich im Gegensatz dazu aber nicht genötigt, diesen ständig den anderen ins Essen zu mischen. Wenn dir das Spiel nicht passt, dann kann man eben nichts machen - Nörgelpostings dieser Art werden in diesem Thread hier auf Dauer einfach anstrengend.


LOL, ich hab ein lustiges (ok, liegt im Auge des Betrachters) Bild gepostet, das ist alles. Ich hab weder genörgelt noch sonst irgendwas geschrieben, also krieg dich mal wieder ein. Warum du dich jetzt genötigt fühlst, deswegen ein Fass aufzumachen, ist mir schon schleierhaft. Vielleicht solltest du mich einfach auf deine Ignore-Liste setzen, wenn dir meine Posts so gegen den Strich gehen. 



Octabus schrieb:


> Anders gefragt: Was erhofft ihr euch dadurch, ausgerechnet in diesem Thread die Vorgänger zu bewerben und den Haupttitel wiederholt mit denselben Kritikpunkten zu beleuchten?


Gar nichts. Wir reden einfach nur gerne darüber. So wie man eben in einem öffentlichen Forum über diverse Sachen redet, die einem unter den Nägeln brennen. Und so wie du scheinbar wiederholt gerne das Spiel gegen Kritik verteidigst (ob nun sachlich, oder lieber, nun ja, persönlich...)

Was willst du denn hier genau besprechen? Was sind die erlaubten Gesprächsthemen, die dich nicht über das erträgliche Maß hinaus persönlich belästigen?


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Dezember 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Gutes Teil, kann man quasi immer und überall tragen


----------



## DaxTrose (14. Dezember 2015)

Bitte den Privatkrieg hier im Thread einstellen und wieder zurück zum Thema kommen!
Alle weiteren Beiträge, die nicht direkt zum Thema passen, werden ohne weitere Vorwarnung entfernt/ausgeblendet!


----------



## AugustBurnsRed (14. Dezember 2015)

Habe mich jetzt dazu durchgerungen mir Witcher3 zu holen - bin sonst eher Shooter mäßig unterwegs. Besonders weit bin ich noch nicht - gerade eben diesen Greifen niedergemacht. Wie viele Stunden habt ihr so mit W3 verbracht?


----------



## MrLoL1 (14. Dezember 2015)

AugustBurnsRed schrieb:


> Habe mich jetzt dazu durchgerungen mir Witcher3 zu holen - bin sonst eher Shooter mäßig unterwegs. Besonders weit bin ich noch nicht - gerade eben diesen Greifen niedergemacht. Wie viele Stunden habt ihr so mit W3 verbracht?



Bin mit NG+ bei fast 300 Stunden gelandet, ich hab aber auch fast alles bis auf die ? auf den Skellige Meeren gemacht.


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Dezember 2015)

AugustBurnsRed schrieb:


> Habe mich jetzt dazu durchgerungen mir Witcher3 zu holen - bin sonst eher Shooter mäßig unterwegs. Besonders weit bin ich noch nicht - gerade eben diesen Greifen niedergemacht. Wie viele Stunden habt ihr so mit W3 verbracht?



In 112 Stunden war ich durch (ohne Add-On). Ich habe  die Hauptquest, alle Nebenquests (inkl. Gwint) und alle Monsteraufträge erfüllt. Erkundet hab ich auch mindestens 90% der Karte und mindestens 80% der Fragezeichen abgearbeitet. War aber viel per Schnellreise unterwegs.


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Dezember 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> In 112 Stunden war ich durch (ohne Add-On). Ich habe  die Hauptquest, alle Nebenquests (inkl. Gwint) und alle Monsteraufträge erfüllt. Erkundet hab ich auch mindestens 90% der Karte und mindestens 80% der Fragezeichen abgearbeitet. War aber viel per Schnellreise unterwegs.


Ähnlich bei mir, dazu kommt dann allerdings noch ein NG+ Durchgang samt Addon - der nach wie vor nicht beendet ist. (Der Fallout-Hype brachte mich dazu, Fallout New Vegas zum drölften Mal zu spielen )


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Dezember 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ähnlich bei mir, dazu kommt dann allerdings noch ein NG+ Durchgang samt Addon - der nach wie vor nicht beendet ist. (Der Fallout-Hype brachte mich dazu, *Fallout New Vegas *zum drölften Mal zu spielen )



Ach ja, Fallout New Vegas, das waren noch Zeiten...


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Dezember 2015)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach ja, Fallout New Vegas, das waren noch Zeiten...



Fallout 1/2 und Witcher 1/2, DAS waren noch Zeiten...  


Aber zurück zu TW3: wie viel Zeit nimmt eigentlich das Add-On in Anspruch? Ist das mit den 10h realistisch?


----------



## Octabus (14. Dezember 2015)

Habe inklusive Add-on 153 Stunden hinter mir und schätze einen Gesamtfortschritt von 95 Prozent.

Von der Zeit her, die du für das Add-on aufbringen wirst, schätze ich 10 Stunden sogar als Mindestmaß. Gab irgendwo im Netz Speed-run-Zeiten, die sich soweit ich mich noch entsinnen kann, um diese Zeit eingependelt haben. Sollte ich das noch finden, werde ich es verlinken. Vielleicht hilft das auch schon weiter: How long is The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt? - HLTB


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Dezember 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Aber zurück zu TW3: wie viel Zeit nimmt eigentlich das Add-On in Anspruch? Ist das mit den 10h realistisch?


Ich kanns noch nicht genau sagen, aber ich habe definitiv schon 3-5 Stunden allein damit verbracht, in den neuen Landstrichen herumzustreifen.


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Dezember 2015)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich kanns noch nicht genau sagen, aber ich habe definitiv schon 3-5 Stunden allein damit verbracht, in den neuen Landstrichen herumzustreifen.



Es gibt neue Landstriche??? Wo sind die? Ich hatte gedacht, das erste Add-On würde in der bekannten Map des Hauptspiels spielen. Interessant...


----------



## MrLoL1 (14. Dezember 2015)

Ja, die Map wurde erweitert.


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Dezember 2015)

MrLoL1 schrieb:


> Ja, die Map wurde erweitert.



Ja und wo jetzt genau? 

(Antwort gerne im Spoilertag)


----------



## M4xw0lf (14. Dezember 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ja und wo jetzt genau?
> 
> (Antwort gerne im Spoilertag)


Am Nord- und Ostrand. Nicht sehr viel, aber ein bisschen was gibts zu sehen. (Und hübsch ist es auch  )


----------



## rhalin (16. Dezember 2015)

Grüße in die Runde , habt ihr eigentlich alle Nebenquests gemacht vor dem Finale? Bin jetzt 23 und soll meine Verbündeten sammeln. Möchte schon gern langsam mal wissen wie es endet aber befürchte dann etwas zu verpassen. Habe gelesen man wird zurück gesetzt nach dem Ende und kann dann noch alle Aufträge etc. machen.


----------



## MrLoL1 (16. Dezember 2015)

rhalin schrieb:


> Grüße in die Runde , habt ihr eigentlich alle Nebenquests gemacht vor dem Finale? Bin jetzt 23 und soll meine Verbündeten sammeln. Möchte schon gern langsam mal wissen wie es endet aber befürchte dann etwas zu verpassen. Habe gelesen man wird zurück gesetzt nach dem Ende und kann dann noch alle Aufträge etc. machen.





Spoiler



Du solltest auf jeden Fall alle Nebenquests machen, da ein Großteil dieser nachdem du auf die Insel gehst scheitern.Hexer-Aufträge kannst du nach beenden der HQ auch noch machen.

[\SPOILER]


----------



## rhalin (16. Dezember 2015)

Ok. danke, dann werd ich mich darauf konzentrieren.
Irgendwie beschleicht mich das Gefühl der Umfang des Spiels locker für 2 Teile ausgereicht hätte  [emoji3]


----------



## exesus (16. Dezember 2015)

Mal als Anfänger eine rcht blöde Frage:
Ich spiele auf der Schwierigkeit zwei, also irgendwie Story und Schwert?
Ich bin noch total am Anfang, gerae Stufe 4 geworden und suche gerade den Elfenmagier in der Höhle mit der einen Begleiterin.
Allerdings fällt mir schon in den letzten Kampfszenen auf, dass ich ziemlich viel Schaden bekomme, liegt das daran, dass ich bisher noch keine neue Rüstung habe? Hab bisher nur die von Anfang an genutzt, kaputt ist sie aber auch nicht. Daher ist dieser Golem zur Zeit auch nicht wirklich schaffbar...
Wie ist das allgemein, lohnt es sich grundsätzlich die Ausrüstung immer zu verbessern oder gibt es da spezielle Stufen/Ereignisse bei denen sich eine Verbesserung erst lohnt?
Bei vielen Onlinespielen,die ich früher gespielt habe, hat man eher am Levelcap die Ausrüstung wirklich hochgepimpt...

Sorry für diese Fragen :/


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (16. Dezember 2015)

exesus schrieb:


> Mal als Anfänger eine rcht blöde Frage:
> Ich spiele auf der Schwierigkeit zwei, also irgendwie Story und Schwert?
> Ich bin noch total am Anfang, gerae Stufe 4 geworden und suche gerade den Elfenmagier in der Höhle mit der einen Begleiterin.
> Allerdings fällt mir schon in den letzten Kampfszenen auf, dass ich ziemlich viel Schaden bekomme, liegt das daran, dass ich bisher noch keine neue Rüstung habe? Hab bisher nur die von Anfang an genutzt, kaputt ist sie aber auch nicht. Daher ist dieser Golem zur Zeit auch nicht wirklich schaffbar...
> ...


Wenn dein Dps zu niedrig und du zu viel schaden nimmst, wäre es ratsam besseres Equipment in Form von Schemas oder direkt von Händlern zu kaufen. Teilweise findest du in der Natur einige Lager welche diese haben. Ansonsten Nebenquests machen und dort genügend Geld und Erfahrungen sammeln.

@All

Muss man in NG+ die Hexerrüstungen nochmals craften damit diese höhere Werte haben? Denn ich hatte nach der Story und der Erweiterung HoS erstmals alle Hexerausrüstungen gesammelt und von Joana fertigen lassen. Und jetzt kann ich diese selbst nicht mehr buffen mit den NG+Werten... 

Q: Mit was für Mods seit ihr Unterwegs in TW3?


----------



## rhalin (16. Dezember 2015)

Spiele den gleichen Schwierigkeitsgrad, bin immer mit der Ausrüstung zurecht gekommen die ich in Kisten gefunden habe.
Wichtig ist das der Gegnerlevel halbwegs passt und das du immer ins Bestarium schaust wie du die dicken Brocken bekämpfen kannst.
Ausserdem ist Bewegung beim Witcher wichtig, je nach Spielstil natürlich, ich spiele mit schnellen Angriffen + Zeichen.
Einfach hinstellen und drauf hauen  endet ziemlich sicher tödlich


----------



## exesus (16. Dezember 2015)

Erstmal danke für die Tipps . 
Also die Hauptstory einfach zu verfolgen bringt nichts?
Zwischendurch immer Nebenquests machen und dann passende Waffen kaufen?
Ich merk schon, dass es stark auf die Bewegung ankommt . Allerdings finde ich z.B. kaum Ausrüstung in Kisten oder so, gut mit level 4 hab ich kaum was erkundet, aber wohl auch zu wenig gefunden ^^.
Dann werde ich wohl einen Spielstand vor der Höhle suchen und erstmal in der Gegende kleinere Quests machen und mal versuchen irgendwo Waffen/Rüstungen zu kaufen...


----------



## rhalin (16. Dezember 2015)

Nur Hauptstory wird nicht reichen, gerade am Anfang gibt es eher wenig XP fand ich.
Später wird das besser, habe jetzt mit 23 schon einige graue Quests im Log und machen schon kaum noch die Milliarden an ? Die überall sind


----------



## TammerID (16. Dezember 2015)

Ich bin gerade am überlegen was für ein Level ich in Velen war und ich finde Stufe 4 verdammt niedrig für die Höhlentour mit Keira


----------



## exesus (16. Dezember 2015)

Alles klar, dann weiß ich woran es liegt .
Hab bisher wirklich nur Hauptstory gemacht, fand die halt spannend ^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Dezember 2015)

Allerdings levelt man am Anfang am schnellsten, wenn man der Story folgt. Ich bin ewig mit Stufe 2 rumgelaufen...


----------



## jumpel (20. Dezember 2015)

Hi,
ich wollte mal fragen wieviel RAM Witcher 3 bei euch so ca. belegt. Bei mir sinds ~4 bis ~4,3 GB. Und meine Pagefile ist während dem Spiel knapp über 7 GB gross/voll. Ist das normal?


----------



## Scholdarr (21. Dezember 2015)

exesus schrieb:


> Erstmal danke für die Tipps .
> Also die Hauptstory einfach zu verfolgen bringt nichts?
> Zwischendurch immer Nebenquests machen und dann passende Waffen kaufen?
> Ich merk schon, dass es stark auf die Bewegung ankommt . Allerdings finde ich z.B. kaum Ausrüstung in Kisten oder so, gut mit level 4 hab ich kaum was erkundet, aber wohl auch zu wenig gefunden ^^.
> Dann werde ich wohl einen Spielstand vor der Höhle suchen und erstmal in der Gegende kleinere Quests machen und mal versuchen irgendwo Waffen/Rüstungen zu kaufen...



Du musst die Quests für die Crafting-Rüstungs- und -Waffensets machen (bzw. die Rezepte suchen). Das sind die besten Sachen im Spiel (zumindest < Stufe 35) und jeweils deinem Level recht gut angepasst.


----------



## jumpel (24. Dezember 2015)

Kann es sein dass manche Zettel an den Anschlagbrettern nur zum Spaß aushängen?
Wollte grade mit Soffy in den Wald in Pilze sammeln und die kleinen Wuffis vor dem Eintopf retten (beides am Anfang in Velden, Burg Krähenfels) aber wenn ich die Zettel an mich nehme passiert nichts. Keine Einträge im Questmenü.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Dezember 2015)

jumpel schrieb:


> Kann es sein dass manche Zettel an den Anschlagbrettern nur zum Spaß aushängen?
> Wollte grade mit Soffy in den Wald in Pilze sammeln und die kleinen Wuffis vor dem Eintopf retten (beides am Anfang in Velden, Burg Krähenfels) aber wenn ich die Zettel an mich nehme passiert nichts. Keine Einträge im Questmenü.



Jepp, manche Zettel dienen rein der Atmosphere.
Jeder wichtige Zettel wird auch als Quest im Logbuch vermerkt.


----------



## jumpel (24. Dezember 2015)

ok, und mit den Bomben läufts auch bissl komisch wie ich finde.
Im Moment kann ich die nur durch Meditation mit ner Art 'autofill' herstellen.
Es ist nicht möglich z. B. einfach mal eine oder zwei Kartätschen zu bauen, entweder er sagt mir ich habe "diesen Gegenstand bereits" oder ich muss meditieren. Muss ich da was einstellen, so wie es jetzt läuft find ichs voll doof.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Dezember 2015)

jumpel schrieb:


> ok, und mit den Bomben läufts auch bissl komisch wie ich finde.
> Im Moment kann ich die nur durch Meditation mit ner Art 'autofill' herstellen.
> Es ist nicht möglich z. B. einfach mal eine oder zwei Kartätschen zu bauen, entweder er sagt mir ich habe "diesen Gegenstand bereits" oder ich muss meditieren. Muss ich da was einstellen, so wie es jetzt läuft find ichs voll doof.



Du kannst Bomben ect. nur einmal herstellen und dann halt ausrüsten. Sind alle verbraucht werden die nach einer Meditation wieder aufgefüllt. Du musst die nicht immer neu bauen.


----------



## xTheChosen0ne (27. Dezember 2015)

Hallo Leute,
mein Kollege bietet mir die PC-Version von The Witcher 3 als CD für 15 €.

Ich würde auf das Angebot eingehen aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass das nicht so optimal klappen wird. Habe gelesen das kein DRM drin ist, allerdings sollte man das Spiel registrieren damit man die kostenlosen DLC's bekommt. So habe ich das bis jetzt verstanden.
Mein Kollege würde mir dann auch die Registrierungsdaten geben die er verwendet hat. Wird es da irgendwelche Probleme geben, oder habe ich dann das komplette Spiel und kann es in vollen Zügen genießen?


MfG


----------



## Scholdarr (27. Dezember 2015)

xTheChosen0ne schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> mein Kollege bietet mir die PC-Version von The Witcher 3 als CD für 15 €.
> 
> Ich würde auf das Angebot eingehen aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass das nicht so optimal klappen wird. Habe gelesen das kein DRM drin ist, allerdings sollte man das Spiel registrieren damit man die kostenlosen DLC's bekommt. So habe ich das bis jetzt verstanden.
> ...



Naja, wenn dein Kumpel das Spiel selbst schon bei GOG registriert hat, dann verkauft er dir gewissermaßen eine Raubkopie bzw. verstößt gegen die Lizenzbestimmungen.

Du kannst dann Witcher 3 immer noch problemlos offline zocken, aber die DLCs wirst du mit dem gleichen Code wohl eher nicht herunterladen können und auch wenn du mit GOG-Galaxy online gehen willst, wird das wohl irgendwie Probleme machen können.

Musst du wissen, aber ich würde an deiner Stelle eher die Entwickler für ihre Arbeit entsprechend entlohnen und eine eigene Lizenz kaufen (digital oder per Datenträger). Witcher 3 gibts ja digital (und ohne DRM) auch schon regelmäßig für um die 30€ oder weniger.


----------



## xTheChosen0ne (28. Dezember 2015)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Naja, wenn dein Kumpel das Spiel selbst schon bei GOG registriert hat, dann verkauft er dir gewissermaßen eine Raubkopie bzw. verstößt gegen die Lizenzbestimmungen.
> 
> Du kannst dann Witcher 3 immer noch problemlos offline zocken, aber die DLCs wirst du mit dem gleichen Code wohl eher nicht herunterladen können und auch wenn du mit GOG-Galaxy online gehen willst, wird das wohl irgendwie Probleme machen können.
> 
> Musst du wissen, aber ich würde an deiner Stelle eher die Entwickler für ihre Arbeit entsprechend entlohnen und eine eigene Lizenz kaufen (digital oder per Datenträger). Witcher 3 gibts ja digital (und ohne DRM) auch schon regelmäßig für um die 30€ oder weniger.



Habe ich tatsächlich gestern gemacht. Habe jetzt nun also das Spiel selbst gekauft auf GOG über MMOGA. Ich habe da aber gerade eine Frage: Ich gehe mal davon aus, du hast auch Witcher 3 über GOG-Galaxy. Ich habe mir erst das Spiel, dann den Patch runtergeladen. Im Downloadverzeichnis habe ich jetzt zwei Ordner: Zum einen "The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt" und "!Downloads". Der The Witcher Ordner ist 34,8 GB groß, der !Downloads-Ordner (wo nur der Ordner "the_witcher_3_wild_hunt" drin ist") ist wiederum auch 39,4 GB groß. Es schein als sei im !Downloads-Ordner der neueste Patch. Heisst das für mich nun, dass der "The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt"-Ordner eine "ältere Version" des Spiels hat und ich diesen Ordner löschen kann? Oder ist das Spiel mit dem neuesten Patch tatsächlich ca 74,2 GB groß?

MfG


----------



## Marcellus5000 (29. Dezember 2015)

Mal eine Frage zu dem New Game plus Modus. Ich habe das Spiel nun das zweite mal durchgspielt, ohne Game Plus (als ich mit dem zweiten Durchlauf begann, gab es den Plus Modus noch nicht oder mir ist es entgangen).
Wie ist das nun mit New Game Plus und Hearts of Stone? Ich habe das Hauptspiel durchgespielt und die erste Hearts of Stone Mission nicht begonnen aber den Runenschmied aus fernen Landen habe ich schon bemüht.
Wie schaut das nun mit meinem Speicherstand aus, wenn ich ein neues Game Plus beginnen will. Zählen dann die Waffen etc aus Hearts of Stone mit oder nicht? (Also wenn ich nun Hearts of Stone durchspiele und dann ein Game Plus machen will, behalte ich die Waffen von da und kann einen Speicherstand von da wählen oder nur einen direkt nach der Hauptquest/Hauptspiel?)

Gruß und Dank und schon mal "einen guten Rutsch"


----------



## M4xw0lf (29. Dezember 2015)

Marcellus5000 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zu dem New Game plus Modus. Ich habe das Spiel nun das zweite mal durchgspielt, ohne Game Plus (als ich mit dem zweiten Durchlauf begann, gab es den Plus Modus noch nicht oder mir ist es entgangen).
> Wie ist das nun mit New Game Plus und Hearts of Stone? Ich habe das Hauptspiel durchgespielt und die erste Hearts of Stone Mission nicht begonnen aber den Runenschmied aus fernen Landen habe ich schon bemüht.
> Wie schaut das nun mit meinem Speicherstand aus, wenn ich ein neues Game Plus beginnen will. Zählen dann die Waffen etc aus Hearts of Stone mit oder nicht? (Also wenn ich nun Hearts of Stone durchspiele und dann ein Game Plus machen will, behalte ich die Waffen von da und kann einen Speicherstand von da wählen oder nur einen direkt nach der Hauptquest/Hauptspiel?)
> 
> Gruß und Dank und schon mal "einen guten Rutsch"



Das sollte gehen (ohne Garantie  ), wird aber sowieso unerheblich sein, weil die importierten Waffen schon nach kurzer Zeit gegen jedes rostige NG-Schwert abstinken. Probiers doch einfach aus, schadet ja nicht.


----------



## the_leon (3. Januar 2016)

Also, ich hab gestern den Hexer mal wieder installiert.
Seit gestern will er Updaten und ohne das Update kann man nicht zocken!
Das 320mb Update bricht ständig bei ca 100mb ab 
Woran kann das liegen??


----------



## Scalon (3. Januar 2016)

hast du mal versucht das Update über den Downloader oder "klassisch" herunter zuladen und zu installieren?


----------



## the_leon (3. Januar 2016)

Wo krieg ich das denn sonst??
Ich find grad nix über google.
Und alles andere Wie Origin, Steam, Uplay oder Windows aktualisiert sich ja problemlos...


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Januar 2016)

Von welcher Version aus auf welche Version willst du denn patchen (Plattform und Spielversion)?


----------



## the_leon (3. Januar 2016)

PC
Frisch von der DVD installiert auf aktuellste Version.


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Januar 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> PC
> Frisch von der DVD installiert auf aktuellste Version.



Wie? Wenn du die aktuellste Version schon hast, wofür dann der Patch?


----------



## the_leon (3. Januar 2016)

Nö, ich hab das Spiel installiert und version 1.0.0, ich will ja die aktuellste version


----------



## jumpel (4. Januar 2016)

Hallo Leute,
heute bekam ich ein paar extreme Grafikfehler (Anhang).
Zuerst in einem random Bauernhaus, dann als ich in die Stadt Oxenfurt rein bin.
Entweder es fehlen Häuser komplett und man fällt in Bodenlose Löcher (Bild Mitte) oder Objekte wie das Schiff werden extrem verzerrt (Bild links). Bin ich weiter von diesem Schiff weg sieht alles normal aus (Bild rechts)

Ist sowas bekannt?
Muss dazu sagen dass ich auch meine Grafikkarte verdächtige, die habe ich zur Zeit übertaktet, vielleicht liegts daran.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Januar 2016)

Nein, solche Fehler sind nicht bekannt.
Von daher dürfte der Fehler wohl mit zimlicher Wahrscheinlichkeit bei der Karte liegen, somal du sie ja auch noch übertaktet hast.


----------



## Primer (4. Januar 2016)

Fahr doch mal mit Standard Takt. Die Unterschiede beim Schiff könnten aufgrund unterschiedlicher LoD Stufen zu Stande kommen.


----------



## Scholdarr (4. Januar 2016)

jumpel schrieb:


> Muss dazu sagen dass ich auch meine Grafikkarte verdächtige, die habe ich zur Zeit übertaktet, vielleicht liegts daran.


Das ist imo auch am wahrscheinlichsten. Wie schon hier erwähnt, mal im Standardtakt ausprobieren, ob die Fehler immer noch auftreten. Danach die GPU wieder langsam und in kleinen Schritten soweit übertakten, sodass keine Grafikfehler auftreten.


----------



## the_leon (4. Januar 2016)

Ich hatte bei meiner um 13% auf 670 Niveau übertakteten 660ti auch Bildfehler und Abstürze beim Hexer und in GTA.
Auf Standarttakt läuft alles wieder.


----------



## jumpel (5. Januar 2016)

Also leider sieht es auf Standardtakt genauso 'zerrissen' aus wie mit übertakteter GPU.
Hab auch von einem älteren Spielstand, bei dem ich noch ohne OC spielte, bis Oxenfurt gespielt und bekam exakt die gleichen Fehler.
Sieht irgendwie so aus als hätte ich mir die Installation zerschossen...
Alle Anschlagbretter für Nebenquests sind jetzt verzerrt und in manchen Häusern sieht es aus wie das Schiff oben. Das ist aber eher selten.
Jetzt weis ich auch nicht so recht weiter.


----------



## Scholdarr (5. Januar 2016)

jumpel schrieb:


> Also leider sieht es auf Standardtakt genauso 'zerrissen' aus wie mit übertakteter GPU.
> Hab auch von einem älteren Spielstand, bei dem ich noch ohne OC spielte, bis Oxenfurt gespielt und bekam exakt die gleichen Fehler.
> Sieht irgendwie so aus als hätte ich mir die Installation zerschossen...
> Alle Anschlagbretter für Nebenquests sind jetzt verzerrt und in manchen Häusern sieht es aus wie das Schiff oben. Das ist aber eher selten.
> Jetzt weis ich auch nicht so recht weiter.



Tritt das nur beim Hexer auf oder auch bei anderen Spielen?


----------



## jumpel (5. Januar 2016)

Bis jetzt nur in Witcher 3, hab allerdings auch sonst nur Left4Dead2, Spintires und World of Warships da, alles Spiele die meine Grafikkarte lange nicht so fordern wie der Hexer.
Mir scheint als hätte ich die kaputten Texturen wirklich mit in die savegames genommen, ich bekomme es nicht mehr weg :[


----------



## Scholdarr (5. Januar 2016)

jumpel schrieb:


> Bis jetzt nur in Witcher 3, hab allerdings auch sonst nur Left4Dead2, Spintires und World of Warships da, alles Spiele die meine Grafikkarte lange nicht so fordern wie der Hexer.
> Mir scheint als hätte ich die kaputten Texturen wirklich mit in die savegames genommen, ich bekomme es nicht mehr weg :[



Mal probiert, das Spiel komplett neu zu installieren? Wenn du die Steamversion hast, könntest du auch die Spieldateien prüfen lassen (ich weiß nicht, ob das mit GOG Galaxy auch geht).


----------



## turbosnake (5. Januar 2016)

Geht auch mit Galaxy.


----------



## jumpel (5. Januar 2016)

jo, habs eben über Galaxy machen lassen, aber er hat nichts gefunden.
Jetzt wirds immer verbuggter, bin grade mit Keira im Elfentempel und muss diesen Wilde Jagd Krieger töten, aber er steht nur im Raum in seiner Blase, rührt sich keinen Meter und ist unverwundbar. Dazu gibts auch schon ein paar Thread im Netz, das ist ein bekannter Fehler, aber auch hier kann ich nichts reparieren lassen.
Denke ich werde irgendwie die savegames sichern und eine Neuinstallation probieren.
Danke für eure Tips bis hierher


----------



## MrLoL1 (5. Januar 2016)

Es gab in Syndicate mal nen Fehler , der durch MFAA ausgelöst wurde.
Schau mal ob dus nicht ausversehen angemacht hast.


----------



## jumpel (5. Januar 2016)

Also auch wenn mir der Reparaturbericht gemeldet hat, dass er nichts gefunden hat, läuft das Spiel nun besser. Der Bossfight lief so ab wie er soll.
Als ich nach dem check das Spiel gestartet hab, kamen auch gleich ein paar Meldungen, die schon viel früher hätten erscheinen müssen, z. B. dass ich nun in Truhen Gegenstände lagern kann. Die Symbole dazu waren schon seit einigen Spielstunden auf der Karte, nur standen an diesen Orten keine Kisten - jetzt schon!
Ich denke da wurde doch so einiges "repariert". Mal sehen wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Scholdarr (6. Januar 2016)

jumpel schrieb:


> Also auch wenn mir der Reparaturbericht gemeldet hat, dass er nichts gefunden hat, läuft das Spiel nun besser. Der Bossfight lief so ab wie er soll.
> Als ich nach dem check das Spiel gestartet hab, kamen auch gleich ein paar Meldungen, die schon viel früher hätten erscheinen müssen, z. B. dass ich nun in Truhen Gegenstände lagern kann. Die Symbole dazu waren schon seit einigen Spielstunden auf der Karte, nur standen an diesen Orten keine Kisten - jetzt schon!
> Ich denke da wurde doch so einiges "repariert". Mal sehen wie es weiter geht.


Was mir eben noch so einfällt: ist mit deiner Festplatte und deinem RAM alles in Ordnung? Ansonsten könnten die Probleme auch daher stammen, durch Fehler beim Nachladen/Streaming. Eventuell mal eine Analysesoftware über beides drüber laufen lassen, nur um sicher zu gehen. Manchmal merkt man leider erst viel zu spät, dass die so langsam den Geist aufgeben...


----------



## M4xw0lf (6. Januar 2016)

Google Maps TW3 Edition: The Witcher 3 from above - NeoGAF

http://abload.de/img/1wougo.jpg

Sehr cool


----------



## Scholdarr (6. Januar 2016)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Google Maps TW3 Edition: The Witcher 3 from above - NeoGAF
> 
> http://abload.de/img/1wougo.jpg
> 
> Sehr cool



Nice.


----------



## jumpel (7. Januar 2016)

Kurzes Update:
Alles wieder in Ordnung! Zerrissene Texturen sind weg, Anschlagbretter sehen wieder normal aus 
Das komische daran: ich hab nichts gemacht. Außer eben 2-3 mal diesen Überprüfen/Reparieren Dienst aus GOG Galaxy.
Ja das wäre der nächste Traum wenn meine 2 Monate alte Hardware schon den Bach runter gehen würde. Aber sieht so aus als wäre das nicht der Fall.
Die Grafikkarte schlließe ich mittlerweile auch als Fehlerquelle aus. Konnte abermals noch 40 mV runtergehen bei gleichem Takt. Lief grade 4h stabil.

Aber ich habe wahrscheinlich schon ein neues Problem. Und zwar hat mir Keira oder dieser Agent im vereisten Dorf das Buch "Die Herrinnen des Waldes" nicht gegeben. Also kann ich die Hauptquest im Moment nicht weiter machen.
Kann man das irgendwie herbei cheaten oder tweaken oder sonstwie?


----------



## the_leon (7. Januar 2016)

Ich glaub, da musst du dann In dem Dorf in das Haus vom Agent.
Aus dem Schuh den Schlüssel Rausfischen, dann das Stroh im nächsten Raum vom Teppich runter machen.
Dann findest du unten im Keller das Buch, notfalls mit Hexersinnen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. Januar 2016)

TW3 räumt weitere Awards ab, dieses mal bei IGN:

-Game of the year
-People's choice game of the year
-Best original music
-Best RPG


----------



## exesus (10. Januar 2016)

Nach einigen Anlaufschwierigkeiten bzgl. der ersten Quests bzw. Stufen hat mich Witcher 3 jetzt auch gepackt . Ist einfach grandios das Spiel, super Grafik, super Sound, geniale Atmospähre... !

Aber warum ich hier was poste hat einen anderen Grund:
Ich bin total fasziniert von der Hauptstory, allein die ganzen Dialoge usw... Deswegen verfolge ich sie auch nur, ich bin gerade (ACHTUNG SPOILER im SPOILER!):



Spoiler



Hab Geralt sich für Triss entscheiden lassen, Leuchtturmszene schon gehabt, gerade das T. Stück aufgeführt... Yennifer hab ich nur ganz am Anfang auf Kaer Morhem gesehen, sonst noch nicht, hab fast nur die Hauptstory vorher gemacht, sehr wenige Nebenquests




Eben weil ich die Hauptstory so gerne mag und wissen will, wie es ausgeht, wollte ich fragen, ob nach dem Ende eben dieser die Möglichkeit besteht alle Nebenquests usw. noch zu machen oder geht das dann nicht? Wie sieht allgemein dieses New Game + aus von dem ich schon mal gelesen habe? Oder war das nur ein Wunsch und es gibt das gar nicht ingame? 
Ich meine allein durch die Hauptstory levelt man ja schon ganz gut (zumindest im Bereich 5-15 zur Zeit ) und ich möchte lieber die Hauptstory eher am Stück genießen als tausende Nebenquests zwischendurch zu machen, sodass man die dann nach der Hauptstory nach und nach abarbeitet, ich meine Geralt braucht ja immer auch mal etwas Übung 

Schon mal danke


----------



## Scholdarr (10. Januar 2016)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> TW3 räumt weitere Awards ab, dieses mal bei IGN:
> 
> -Game of the year
> -People's choice game of the year
> -Best original music






> -Best RPG


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. Januar 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


>


Joa, aber was soll man machen, wenn der zweitplatzierte Fallout 4 heißt...  



exesus schrieb:


> *snip*


Die Nebenquests kann man später noch machen (bis auf ein paar wenige, die durch die Hauptstory getriggert werden). Allerdings hat jeder Quest eine feste Stufe, d.h. du wirst für die meisten nach dem Ende der Hauptstory überlevelt sein und so gut wie keine XP und schrottige Rewards bekommen. 
New Game + ist das komplette Spiel nochmal von vorn, nur das Level ~34 das neue Level 0 ist.  D.h. du behältst deine ganzen Talente und die Ausrüstung, aber die Items sind recht bald nicht mehr zu gebrauchen (es gibt von allen Hexersets nochmal 4 Ausbaustufen mit dem Präfix "legendary", d.h. genau die gleichen Rüstungen wie im Grundspiel nur mit sehr viel besseren Stats).


----------



## Scholdarr (10. Januar 2016)

exesus schrieb:


> ...


Die Nebenquests haben alle eine Levelempfehlung und du solltest sie auch in der Range machen. Ansonsten sind sie mega langweilig, wenn du schon viel zu stark bist (also vom Gameplay her).

Du kannst offene Quests nach Abschluss der Mainquest machen, allerdings werden dann zentrale Entscheidungen bzw. Entwicklungen am Ende der Hauptstory zurück gesetzt (auf einen bestimmten Punkt vor dem allerletzten Teil des Spiels) bzw. nicht weiter beachtet, so z.B. auch Romanzen. Daher würde ich die Nebenquests eher im Laufe der Hauptquest machen an deiner Stelle.

NewGame+ heißt, dass du nach einmaligem Abschließen des Spiels, deine Ausrüstungsgegenstände in einen erneuten Durchlauf mitnehmen kannst und ebenso deine Fähigkeiten und Charakterlevel. Der Spielinhalt bleibt aber derselbe und alles fängt bei Null an, nur sind die Gegner viel härter, du findest noch bessere Ausrüstung und kannst Geralt noch weiter aufleveln. Kann man in etwa mit Diablo 3 vergleichen (gibt aber nur ein NewGame+).



M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Joa, aber was soll man machen, wenn der zweitplatzierte Fallout 4 heißt...



Schon traurig, aber wenig verwunderlich. Bei IGN kennt man nur Konsolen, wobei auch da dieses Jahr Divinity OS EE erschienen ist, das das deutlich bessere RPG ist (nicht unbedingt Spiel). Aber gut, das ist wohl dann wiederum nicht mainstreamig genug und das ist bekanntlich sehr wichtig. Hauptsache das Marketing ist gut und die Grafik ist next gen, dann klappts auch mit den Awards...


----------



## exesus (10. Januar 2016)

Danke euch beiden für die Antworten .
Würde es denn Sinn machen, dass ich die Haupstory im ersten Durchgang durchspiele ohne Nebenquest, dann dieses Newgame + starte und dieses dann sowohl mit der Haupstory (genauso entscheiden wir oben natürlich  ) und den Nebenquests durchspiele? Ich meine ich bin ja jetzt schon zu overlevelt...
Gibt es eigentlich noch was anderes, was man umbedingt beachten sollte, ich finde das Spiel irgendwie recht komplex, hab in letzter Zeit eher Multiplayerspiele (CS GO, Black Ops, TESO usw.) gespielt und muss mich daher mal wieder an ein richtig gutes Singleplayerspiel gewöhnen  (nehmts mir nicht krumm ^^)


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Januar 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Schon traurig, aber wenig verwunderlich. Bei IGN kennt man nur Konsolen, wobei auch da dieses Jahr Divinity OS EE erschienen ist, das das deutlich bessere RPG ist (nicht unbedingt Spiel). Aber gut, das ist wohl dann wiederum nicht mainstreamig genug und das ist bekanntlich sehr wichtig. Hauptsache das Marketing ist gut und die Grafik ist next gen, dann klappts auch mit den Awards...



Irgendwie fürchte ich nur und sagt mir meine Kristallkugel das Fallout 4 im Bereich "best RPG" gewinnen wird.


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Irgendwie fürchte ich nur und sagt mir meine Kristallkugel das Fallout 4 im Bereich "best RPG" gewinnen wird.


Wo jetzt? Bei IGN hat das doch TW3 gewonnen. ^^


----------



## Scholdarr (10. Januar 2016)

exesus schrieb:


> Danke euch beiden für die Antworten .
> Würde es denn Sinn machen, dass ich die Haupstory im ersten Durchgang durchspiele ohne Nebenquest, dann dieses Newgame + starte und dieses dann sowohl mit der Haupstory (genauso entscheiden wir oben natürlich  ) und den Nebenquests durchspiele? Ich meine ich bin ja jetzt schon zu overlevelt...


Kannst du durchaus so versuchen. Bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob man ganz ohne Nebenquests wirklich genug auflevelt. Und außerdem sind gerade die größeren Nebenquests eigentlich auch essentiell für die Story bzw. die Welt, weshalb ich zumindest die machen würde. Aber natürlich geht das auch im NG+.



> Gibt es eigentlich noch was anderes, was man umbedingt beachten sollte, ich finde das Spiel irgendwie recht komplex, hab in letzter Zeit eher Multiplayerspiele (CS GO, Black Ops, TESO usw.) gespielt und muss mich daher mal wieder an ein richtig gutes Singleplayerspiel gewöhnen  (nehmts mir nicht krumm ^^)


Nö, eigentlich nicht. Mach, was dir Spaß macht. Wenn du konkrete Fragen zu irgendwas hast, nur raus damit, ansonsten einfach mal machen.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Januar 2016)

Ich hab da mal zum NG+ eine Frage.
Wen ich im normalen Durchgang Baupläne für Hexersets nicht eingesammelt habe, oder mir noch Baupläne für Bomben und Tränke fehlen gibt es im NG+ eine Möglichkeit da noch ranzukommen, an die fehlenden, oder braucht man die nicht zwingend und die besseren Sets, Bomben und Tränke lassen sich im NG+ auch ohne das Zeug bauen?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (11. Januar 2016)

Nein im Durchgang von NG+ kannst du Schemas von nicht NG Rüstungen nicht mehr finden. Eher musst du sie neu aufsuchen. Habe ich selber erfahren müssen, nachdem ich alle Rüstung ausser die Viper fertig gecraftet habe. Bei Rezepten für Tränke, Bomben und Ölen kannst du die verbleibenden aufsuchen.


----------



## DaxTrose (11. Januar 2016)

Patch 1.12  ist raus. 
Sind bei mir 4,1 GB

EDIT:



Spoiler



*Patch 1.12 (11 January 2016)*

*Hearts of Stone*



Fixes issue whereby achievement titled Wild Rose Dethorned could not be completed. 
Fixes interaction on pickaxe in quest titled Enchanting: Quality Has Its Price. 
Fixes issue (in majority of contexts) whereby not all diagrams could be collected in quest titled From Ofier's Distant Shores. 
Fixes rare issue whereby some players were prevented from spreading smoke throughout all rooms in crypt during quest titled Dead Man's Party. 
Fixes issue whereby book merchant named Marcus T.K. Hodgson failed to appear in market square in Novigrad. 
Fixes rare issue whereby some Knights of the Flaming Rose in quest titled Open Sesame! in Hearts of Stone expansion could not be killed. 
Introduces a number of improvements to general game performance. 
Fixes issue whereby treasure hunt titled The Drakenborg Redemption remained in Journal despite completion of all objectives. 
Fixes issue whereby swapping of enchanted gear within Inventory granted permanent bonuses to statistics. 
Fixes issue whereby treasure hunt titled The Royal Air Force remained in Journal despite completion of all objectives. 
Fixes issue whereby players could not eavesdrop on guards during quest titled Witcher Seasonings in Hearts of Stone expansion. 
Fixes issue whereby some players could not talk to Shani at certain juncture of quest titled Dead Man's Party in Hearts of Stone expansion. 
Introduces a series of minor difficulty balance tweaks at all difficulty levels in Hearts of Stone expansion. 
Fixes rare issue whereby inebriation effect would persist on screen after quest titled Dead Man's Party in Hearts of Stone expansion. 
Fixes issue whereby phase titled Enchanting: Start-up Costs would remain in Journal after Enchanter was paid relevant amount. 
Fixes incorrect Stamina bonus granted for Caparison of Lament in New Game + mode. 
Fixes incorrect mesh appearing on Viper School swords in New Game + mode. 
*DLC*



Fixes previously unlootable container within Kaer Morhen watchtower during quest titled Scavenger Hunt: Wolf School Gear. 
Fixes rare issue whereby a doll could not be picked up in quest titled Where the Cat and Wolf Play. 
Fixes specific user's issue with werewolf in quest titled Contract: Skellige's Most Wanted. 
*Main Game*

*Gameplay*



Fixes issue whereby some toxic gas clouds failed to poison or deal damage to player character. 
Fixes issue whereby scabbard meshes were missing from witchers other than Geralt. 
Fixes rare issue whereby attacks performed near friendly NPCs resulted in unintended regeneration of Stamina. 
Fixes exploit involving Alchemy skill titled Tissue Transmutation. 
Fixes issue whereby quickslots could disappear if game difficulty level was changed during combat. 
Fixes exploit involving Superior White Raffard's Decoction and skill named Delayed Recovery. 
Fixes rare issue whereby skill named Flood of Anger incorrectly enabled Signs Tree and enhanced Sign Intensity permanently. 
Introduces fix whereby special bonus granted by Superior Blizzard will take effect only when slow-motion is triggered. 
Fixes a number of issues affecting potion called Chort decoction. 
Fixes rare issue whereby some mini-bosses could become immortal under certain circumstances. 
Fixes misleading message displayed when players attempted to cast Signs in combat, while enveloped by a cloud resulting from the detonation of a Dimeritium Bomb. 
*GUI*



Fixes issue whereby items in merchants' stores could not be compared to currently equipped items. 
Fixes exploit whereby some items (runes, glyphs) could be upgraded infinitely. 
Introduces UI enhancement whereby herb name is now displayed above available interaction. 
Fixes issue whereby keys/controls (mouse and keyboard) were not unbound from current setting when attempted. 
Fixes issue whereby Toggle HUD button would not always work correctly during set scenes. 
Introduces enhancement whereby ingredients required for a pinned formula and in possession of a merchant are now highlighted in said merchant's Shop screen. 
Improves quest tracking by enabling tracking of objectives across different game regions. 
Fixes issue whereby Witcher Medallion and statistics bar could disappear if game difficulty level was changed during combat. 
Introduces enhancement on PC systems whereby weapon and armor repair kits can now be applied via drag and drop. 
Fixes issue on PC systems whereby toggling HUD did not work correctly on QWERTZ and AZERTY keyboard configurations. 
*Living World*



Fixes issue whereby treasure hunt titled Shortcut would not complete correctly. 
Fixes issue whereby destroyed monster nests would respawn after a time. 
Fixes rare issue whereby Shop screen would not open correctly for traveling merchants. 
Fixes issue whereby NPCs failed to return to abandoned settlement named Ruined Inn. 
*Quests*



Fixes issue whereby some human foes could have empty Vitality bars and thus could not be killed. 
Fixes rare issue whereby some players could not talk to Fergus during quest titled Master Armorers. 
Fixes rare issue whereby a monster disappeared incorrectly during quest titled Contract: Phantom of the Trade Route. 
Restores notice regarding quest titled Races: Crow's Perch to notice board at said ingame location. 
Fixes premature display of objective involving placement of a book on a pedestal in quest titled The Witchers' Forge. 
Fixes rare issue whereby relevant reward was not granted for completion of Contract: The Creature from the Oxenfurt Forest. 
Fixes issue whereby encounter with caged wyvern near Oxenfurt was inactive. 
Fixes a number of rare issues with blacksmith in Mulbrydale in quest titled Person in Distress. 
Fixes issue whereby quest titled Novigrad, Closed City II would incorrectly be tagged as failed if completed prior to installation of patch 1.10. 
Introduces balance improvement whereby prices of goods throughout Skellige drop by 10% after Geralt kills the giant and agrees to take all the credit for it in quest titled The Lord of Undvik. 
Fixes issue whereby quests titled The Nobleman Statuette and The Soldier Statuette were incorrectly and prematurely deactivated and could not be completed. 
Fixes incorrect map-pin in treasure hunt titled Freya Be Praised! 
Fixes rarely occurring technical glitch whereby older patch fixes failed to work correctly. 
Fixes rare issue whereby players could not talk to Hattori after completing quest titled Of Swords and Dumplings. 
Fixes rare issue whereby Nidas would fail to appear in Novigrad during quest titled Black Pearl. 
Fixes issue whereby treasure hunt titled Temerian Valuables would not complete correctly. 
Fixes rare issue whereby quest titled Get Junior would remain active in Journal after game was completed. 
Fixes issues whereby some Character glossary entries were displayed incorrectly in game. 
Fixes issue whereby quest titled Free Spirit could not be completed. 
*Visual*



Fixes appearance on screen of unwanted visual artifacts after Geralt was teleported to new locations. 
Improves transitions between distinct scenes and gameplay sequences. 
*Code*



Fixes issue whereby launching The Witcher 3 on systems running the Windows OS discarded sRGB settings in users' ICC profiles. 
*Other*



Fixes rare issue whereby NPC animations would playback at reduced speed after quest titled On Thin Ice. 
Fixes issue whereby quest titled Faithful Friend would incorrectly remain tagged as failed after quest titled Something Ends, Something Begins was completed. 
*Minor update (07 January 2016)*



Minor GOG Galaxy in-game overlay stability improvements


----------



## FrozenPie (11. Januar 2016)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Sind bei mir 4,1 GB


Über Steam sind's nur 1.5 GB


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Januar 2016)

DaxTrose schrieb:


> Patch 1.12  ist raus.
> Sind bei mir 4,1 GB
> 
> EDIT:
> ...





FrozenPie schrieb:


> Über Steam sind's nur 1.5 GB


Ich biete 473 mb, manueller Download bei GoG


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (11. Januar 2016)

Irgendwelche Probleme mit Mods? Bin zurzeit nicht Zuhause hätte aber Lust weiter an der Viper Rüstung zu craften.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Januar 2016)

Herrlich, hab einen storybrocken bug in The Witcher 3... 

Bin mit Keira Metz im Rahmen der Hauptquest in der Elfenruine auf der Suche nach dem Elfenmagier und der Kampf am Ende gegen den Reiter der wilden Jagd lässt sich nicht beenden.
Direkt nach der Cutszene mit ihm, wo der Kampf beginnt, steht der Reiter der wilden Jagd nur noch wie angewurzelt da und bewegt sich kein Stück mehr...
Man kann ihm zwar noch Schaden zufügen und er beschwört, sobald sein Leben weit genug gesenkt ist, die Portale und regeneriert sein Leben, aber das wars auch. Nachdem man die Portale 2 mal geschlossen hat kann man sein Leben bis auf 0% senken, er stirbt aber nicht und die Quest triggert nicht mehr weiter.
Folglich lässt sich sich nicht beenden und somit die Hauptstory nicht weiterspielen.
Keine Ahnung ob der Bug mit Patch 1.12 jetzt neu ist oder schon  vorher existiert hat, weiß nur das ich grade richtig genervt von ihm bin.


----------



## uka (11. Januar 2016)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Irgendwelche Probleme mit Mods? Bin zurzeit nicht Zuhause hätte aber Lust weiter an der Viper Rüstung zu craften.


Nix geht - bis auf Texturen. Mal sehen wann ich mein Savegame weiterspielen kann, wird sicher noch 2 Wochen dauern bis die Modder den ganzen Mist den CDP rein gemacht hat wieder aus den Script ausbessern.
Ich mein .. jeden Patch alles zerschießen - nein besser noch - in diesem Patch hat CDP alle Kommentare aus den Script wieder gelöscht, so das die Modder nicht mal direkt sehen was sie gemacht haben.


----------



## rhalin (11. Januar 2016)

Hab auch ein Problem, wollte heute die Wolfsrüstung einsammeln in NG+
Auf der ersten Stufe (Teil 1) klappt das auch aber bei der Verbesserten Version (Teil 2) ist irgendwas nicht o.K.
Habe beim Silberschwert und bei der Rüstung statt verbessert legendär die meisterlichen legendären Schemas gefunden/bekommen.
Gab es das auch schon vor dem Patch oder ist das neu, weiss das jemand?
Google spuckt nichts aus.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Herrlich, hab einen storybrocken bug in The Witcher 3...


Kurze Frage: hast du die Quest in einem Stück durchgezockt (also die Höhle)? Denn das sollte man unbedingt machen, weil sonst leider massenhaft Bugs auftreten können.

Versuch auch mal deine Game Files zu verifizieren. Sollte auch bei GOG möglich sein (per Galaxy). Das soll wohl in vielen Fällen mit sowas schon geholfen haben.

Bug? Nithral cannot be killed, and never moves


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (11. Januar 2016)

uka schrieb:


> Nix geht - bis auf Texturen. Mal sehen wann ich mein Savegame weiterspielen kann, wird sicher noch 2 Wochen dauern bis die Modder den ganzen Mist den CDP rein gemacht hat wieder aus den Script ausbessern.
> Ich mein .. jeden Patch alles zerschießen - nein besser noch - in diesem Patch hat CDP alle Kommentare aus den Script wieder gelöscht, so das die Modder nicht mal direkt sehen was sie gemacht haben.



Gab bei mir auch einen Scriptfehler und den jetzt zu mergen, ist es mir nicht wert auf 1.12 zu gehen. Da bleibe ich noch vorgängig bei 1.11.



rhalin schrieb:


> Hab auch ein Problem, wollte heute die Wolfsrüstung einsammeln in NG+
> Auf der ersten Stufe klappt das auch aber bei der Verbesserten Version ist irgendwas nicht o.K.
> Habe beim Silberschwert und bei der Rüstung statt verbessert legendär die meisterlichen legendären Schemas gefunden/bekommen.
> Gab es das auch schon vor dem Patch oder ist das neu, weiss das jemand?
> Google spuckt nichts aus.



Was meinst du mit bekommen? Du kannst sie in der Welt, dort wo sie sich immer aufhalten einfach auffinden. Die Reihenfolge der Schemas zum finden, ist hier irrelevant, oder reden wir aneinander vorbei?


----------



## rhalin (12. Januar 2016)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Was meinst du mit bekommen? Du kannst sie in der Welt, dort wo sie sich immer aufhalten einfach auffinden. Die Reihenfolge der Schemas zum finden, ist hier irrelevant, oder reden wir aneinander vorbei?



Du kannst ja bei Händlern diese Briefe kaufen die dir dann einen Questeintrag (Schatzsuche) geben wo die Teile zu finden sind mit Levelangabe.
Davon gibts dann Teil 1 , 2, 3 usw.
Das passt sonst immer nur bei den legendären verbesserten Wolfsachen bekomme ich aus den Kisten falsche Schemas.
Ich könnte jetzt natürlich alle Kisten absuchen und schauen ob sie nur falsch verteilt sind.
Ich hoffe du kannst mir folgen


----------



## uka (12. Januar 2016)

Die sind bloß falsch verteilt. Waren die bei mir schon in 1.11. 
@patrick
Die Möglichkeit habe ich nicht  .. Steam .. hoffe das die nächsten Wochen was kommt... merge geht nicht...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (12. Januar 2016)

rhalin schrieb:


> Du kannst ja bei Händlern diese Briefe kaufen die dir dann einen Questeintrag (Schatzsuche) geben wo die Teile zu finden sind mit Levelangabe.
> Davon gibts dann Teil 1 , 2, 3 usw.
> Das passt sonst immer nur bei den legendären verbesserten Wolfsachen bekomme ich aus den Kisten falsche Schemas.
> Ich könnte jetzt natürlich alle Kisten absuchen und schauen ob sie nur falsch verteilt sind.
> Ich hoffe du kannst mir folgen



Ah ja, bei Erwerb helfen dir diese die Schemas schneller zu finden. Die Reihenfolge zum finden aller Rüstungsteile einer Schule ist aber wie gesagt irrelevant, beim craften. Das einzige was gleich bleibt ist die Location der einzelnen Schemata. Schau ansonsten bei Komplettlösungen nach dem genauen Ort deiner begehrten Handwerksschemas.

@Uta ah blöd gelaufen. Da lobe ich mir GoG. Downgraden ohne Probleme, säuberlich strukturiert und ohne DRM [emoji14] Okay fertig gesabert.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Januar 2016)

Ist der Witcher eigentlich vom  DX her abwärtskompatibel? Ich würde es nämlich auch mal gerne auf meinem Bastel PC (E7400 HD 4870) testen ^^


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Januar 2016)

Dreiradsimulator schrieb:


> Ist der Witcher eigentlich vom  DX her abwärtskompatibel? Ich würde es nämlich auch mal gerne auf meinem Bastel PC (E7400 HD 4870) testen ^^



Wird nichts werden. The Witcher 3 benötigt zwingend eine DX11 fähige Grafikkarte, diesen Punkt erfüllt die HD4870 mit DX10.1 nicht.


----------



## Dreiradsimulator (12. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dürfte nichts werden. The Witcher 3 benötigt zwingend eine DX11 fähige Grafikkarte, diesen Punkt erfüllt die HD4870 mit DX10.1 nicht.


Mist. Aber danke :]


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Januar 2016)

Hmm, komisch, heute nochmal probiert ging die Quest mit Keira Metz wieder und ich konnte den Reiter der wilden Jagd besiegen... obwohl ich nichts verändert habe. 

Aber ich hab mal noch eine andere Frage, habt ihr das auch das nach dem beenden von Dialogen plötzlich das Bild unscharf ist und diese Unschärfe nach ein paar Sekunden verschwindet? Hab mal rumprobiert woran das liegen könnte und rausgefunden das wen ich in den Grafikeinstellungen den Regler für Schärfentiefe ausstelle  das Problem nicht auftritt, stelle ich den Regler auf ein tritt das nahezu immer nach einem Dialog auf...
Kann mich nicht erinnern das ich das Problem damals beim ersten Durchspielen mit Patch 1.06 hatte.

Hab ich jetzt erst seit ich mit Patch 1.11 / 1.12 meinen zweiten Durchgang angefangen habe.
Ist an und für sich kein schwerwiegendes Problem, aber irgendwie stören tut es dann doch auf Dauer...
Hab jetzt erstmal die Schärfentiefe ausgestellt, aber grade auf Distanz sieht es ohne Schärfentiefe doch sichtbar weniger gut aus.


----------



## jumpel (12. Januar 2016)

Gut das mit dem Patch, denn bei mir scheint sich alle paar Spielstunden eine gewisse Asynchronität einzuschleichen.
- Es geht langsam wieder mit meinen zerrissenen Texturen los
- Die Lagerkiste auf Krähenfels ist wieder verschwunden
- Bomben haben urplötzlich neue Skins (Farbe & Detailgrad)
- Öle werden mir nun wie ein geschluckter Trank angezeigt (bspw. "Vampiröl 9/20), das war vorher nicht.


----------



## Scholdarr (12. Januar 2016)

Also eigentlich wie immer: ein neuer Patch, eine neue Verschlimmbesserung...


----------



## jumpel (13. Januar 2016)

Wiedermal hat "Überprüfen/Reparieren" geholfen ;D

Ich suche aber immernoch das Rezept für die Mondstaubbombe, was man eigentlich schon zu Beginn in Weissgarten hätte finden sollen.
Sogar das Schema für Verbesserte Monstaubbombe hab ich schon ausgegraben.
Gibts irgendwo nen Chemiker der das vielleicht auf Lager hat? Mir machen die Erscheinungen und Geister generell ohne die Bombe ganz schön zu schaffen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (13. Januar 2016)

Das Rezept kannst du mit Q anheften und dann nach einem Alchemie Händler Ausschau halten, der welcher bei der Nähe von Hatori ist, hat meistens die fehlenden, war bei mir so. Ansonsten bei Skellige beim Druidenlager vorbeischauen und in den Tavernen allenfalls, wenn ein Likör fehlt.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Januar 2016)

jumpel schrieb:


> Ich suche aber immernoch das Rezept für die Mondstaubbombe, was man eigentlich schon zu Beginn in Weissgarten hätte finden sollen.
> Sogar das Schema für Verbesserte Monstaubbombe hab ich schon ausgegraben.



Bis auf einige wenige Rezepte bei Händlern gibt es nichts was man garantiert irgendwann bekommt. Oder anders gesagt, die meisten Rezepte droppen Random aus Truhen. 
Entsprechend wäre mir auch neu das man die Mondstaubbombe garantiert in Weißgarten bekäme, habe die da noch nie bekommen. 



jumpel schrieb:


> Gibts irgendwo nen Chemiker der das vielleicht auf  Lager hat? Mir machen die Erscheinungen und Geister generell ohne die  Bombe ganz schön zu schaffen.



Yrden und Geisteröl helfen äußerst gut gegen Erscheinungen und Geister, damit sollten die auch ohne Mondstaub gut zu schaffen sein.

@Wildschweine:

Gestern das erste mal 4 Wildschweine als Gegner gehabt, dachte mir nur so wtf. Die Viecher sind ja echt harte Brocken.
Die haben mich irgendwie an die Wildschweine aus Gothic 3 erinnert. 
Diverse Tränke später und einen langen Kampf hab ich sie dann aber doch in den Dreck geschickt.^^


----------



## exesus (17. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

sagt mal habt ihr auch ab und zu ganz kurz das Problem, dass irgendwie die Texturen nicht geladen sind und man nur größere Pixel sieht?
Ich bekomme das nie schnell genug mit einem Screenshot eingefangen und es ist nur recht selten und nur bei Witcher 3, daher wollte ich mal fragen, ob ihr solche Probleme auch habt.
Es sind halt immer recht kleine Teile im Bild, wo man dann kurz nur recht große Pixel sieht...

Grüße


----------



## jumpel (18. Januar 2016)

... und diese großen Pixel bauen sich dann nach "0,2" Sekunden auf und werden schöne Texturen? Du kommst bspw aus dem Wald auf eine Lichtung und die große Windmühle im Hintergrund baut sich verzögert auf?

Oder hast du bleibende, große, verwaschene Objekte?


----------



## exesus (18. Januar 2016)

Deine erste Beschreibung trifft zu :/


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Januar 2016)

exesus schrieb:


> Deine erste Beschreibung trifft zu :/



Das was jumpel beschrieben hat ist leider normal und kein Fehler. Das liegt am streaming von The Witcher 3. Das Spiel erkauft sich seine hohe Performance leider durch das eine oder andere unschöne streamen von Gebäudetexturen und Objekten.
Gute Beispiele dafür sind Schiffe, Windmühlen, und Feldwerkzeuge von Bauern, aber auch in Novigrad sieht man häufig Gebäude wo die vollen Details und Texturen erst sehr spät geladen sind.

Da wirst nichts gegen gemacht bekommen, leider, mich stört es auch gelegentlich.


----------



## exesus (18. Januar 2016)

Alles klar, aber dann bin ich beruhigt, dass nicht vielleicht was an der Hardware oder so ist !


----------



## jumpel (18. Januar 2016)

Ihr habt das hier wahrscheinlich schon im Mai Juni geklärt, aber kann man die Videosequenzen abschalten?
Ich höre jetzt zum 30sten Mal dass Ciri im Sumpf zusammengebrochen und dann zum Beron gebracht wurde, etc.... nervt bissl


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Januar 2016)

jumpel schrieb:


> Ihr habt das hier wahrscheinlich schon im Mai Juni geklärt, aber kann man die Videosequenzen abschalten?
> Ich höre jetzt zum 30sten Mal dass Ciri im Sumpf zusammengebrochen und dann zum Beron gebracht wurde, etc.... nervt bissl



Geht leider nicht, soweit mir bekannt ist. Kannst maximal die ganze Zeit Leertaste hämmern und so die Videosequenzen was früher skippen, mehr geht nicht.
Mir gingen und gehen die auch zimlich auf den Keks, so schön die auch gezeichnet sind, so sehr nerven sie auch wen man das 10te mal die gleiche Sequenz hören muss, selbst wen dazwischen was Zeit verstrichen ist.
Verstehe auch absolut nicht warum CDPR es nicht ermöglicht hat die Ladevideos in den Optionen einfach auszuschalten, wäre kein großes Ding...


----------



## The2Brainn (19. Januar 2016)

Klar geht das noch. 
Bitte in meine .7z schauen und entsprechende Option wählen.


----------



## Scholdarr (19. Januar 2016)

jumpel schrieb:


> Ihr habt das hier wahrscheinlich schon im Mai Juni geklärt, aber kann man die Videosequenzen abschalten?
> Ich höre jetzt zum 30sten Mal dass Ciri im Sumpf zusammengebrochen und dann zum Beron gebracht wurde, etc.... nervt bissl





Nightslaver schrieb:


> Geht leider nicht, soweit mir bekannt ist. Kannst maximal die ganze Zeit Leertaste hämmern und so die Videosequenzen was früher skippen, mehr geht nicht.
> Mir gingen und gehen die auch zimlich auf den Keks, so schön die auch gezeichnet sind, so sehr nerven sie auch wen man das 10te mal die gleiche Sequenz hören muss, selbst wen dazwischen was Zeit verstrichen ist.
> Verstehe auch absolut nicht warum CDPR es nicht ermöglicht hat die Ladevideos in den Optionen einfach auszuschalten, wäre kein großes Ding...



Modding ist euer Freund und Helfer. 

-> Disable Intro and storybook videos at The Witcher 3 Nexus - Mods and community


----------



## jumpel (19. Januar 2016)

stark, danke!
Nur blöd, dass ich so die neuen Videos gar nicht zu Gesicht bekomme, oder? Am besten wäre: Einmal anschauen und dann deaktivieren.

Gibts auch einen "echte Nacht" Mod? Ich mein um 3:30 geht die Sonne auf und um 1:30 komm ich mir vor als stünde ich vielleicht im Schatten. Eine dunkle Nacht sieht anders aus.


----------



## Lamacra (19. Januar 2016)

Huhu Leute,

habe ein klitzekleines Problem, und zwar habe ich die MSI GTX 980ti, ein Kumpel hat die 970er, okay seine ist stark übertaktet...
Wir haben beide quasi die gleichen Mods drauf, was Grafik und so angeht (er hat sogar noch einiges mehr an Mods kleidung, items etc), jedoch habe ich außerhalb von Dörfern und Städten 50- max 60 fps, und in Dörfern/Städten, Tavernen habe gehen meine FPS auf 40-50fps runter..
Bei meinem Kumpel fallen seine FPS max. auf 55 Fps..
Jetzt meinte er ich müsste eigentlich locker merh Fps haben als er, nur weiß ich nicht was ich nmachen könnte :-/
Jemand eine idee woran das liegen könnte?

Ach so, ich habe noch Windows7 er hat Windwos 10.... soo einen krassen unterschied kann das nicht machen, oder?

Gruß Lamacra


----------



## Dr_Lobster (19. Januar 2016)

Hallo ich spiele mit meiner R9 390 und dem i5 4690 das Spiel auf Ultra bei 1080p (Hairworks off). Dabei hab ich zwischen 45 und 60 FPS (Durschnittlich 52-55)

Gibt es Grafikeinstellungen die ohne optisch sichtbaren Verlust runterdrehen kann um konstante 60 FPS zu generieren oder macht es vllt Sinn die Frames auf 45 zu fixieren um Framdrops zu vermeiden?
Sollte ich generell VSync an oder aus machen (ist im Moment aus bei unlimited Frames)

Danke!


----------



## The2Brainn (19. Januar 2016)

Schatten auf low bringt gewaltig was bei den fps und man sieht so gut wie kein Unterschied.

Ansonsten kann man noch für einen großen fps boost die Sichtweite eine Stufe runter stellen.  Also auf hoch. 

Da geht nicht sehr viel an Sichtweise verloren das es die atmo stören würde.

So bleibst Konstant auf 60. Rest auf max,  abgesehen von Hair Works.


----------



## Dr_Lobster (19. Januar 2016)

Danke für den Hinweis. Würdest du dann trotzdem VSync an oder aus machen bzw. ein FPS-Limit im Spiel einstellen?

Noch was anderes. Ich hab Hairworks off. Dennoch hab ich Hairworks AA und Hairworksvoreinstellungen auf höchster Stufe. Bringt das überhaupt was wenn Hairworks garnicht an ist?


----------



## MfDoom (19. Januar 2016)

Meine Erfahrung war das selbst 35 FPS noch spielbar sind, das ist kein schneller Shooter. Warum probierst du es nicht einfach aus? Du siehst doch selber was dir gefällt oder wie sich die FPS verändern


----------



## Scholdarr (19. Januar 2016)

jumpel schrieb:


> stark, danke!
> Nur blöd, dass ich so die neuen Videos gar nicht zu Gesicht bekomme, oder? Am besten wäre: Einmal anschauen und dann deaktivieren.


Die Storyboardvideos bekommst du so nicht zu Gesicht, das stimmt. Die restlichen Cutscenes und Videos aber schon.



> Gibts auch einen "echte Nacht" Mod? Ich mein um 3:30 geht die Sonne auf und um 1:30 komm ich mir vor als stünde ich vielleicht im Schatten. Eine dunkle Nacht sieht anders aus.


-> Darker Nights at The Witcher 3 Nexus - Mods and community


----------



## TammerID (20. Januar 2016)

Habe nun am Wochenende das Spiel durchgespielt und muss sagen das ich tierisch unbefriedigt zurückgelassen werde.

@Scholdarr: Hast du noch einmal deinen Post bezüglich des Endes parat? Würde mir nun gerne nochmal deine Meinung dazu durchlesen


----------



## The2Brainn (20. Januar 2016)

Das Ende hat mich ziemlich weg gehauen im positiven Sinne. Aber Geschmäcker halt 

@dr. Lobster 

Ich Spiele mit vsync. 
Könntest aber auch ingame auf 60 oder 30 limitieren. 

Persönlich würden mir 30 niemals reichen.  Oft genug in verschiedenen Gases probiert.  Völlig unbrauchbar abgesehen von rts Titeln. 

Aber auch das : Geschmackssache. 

Früher hat man nur über 60 vs 120 diskutiert,  und auch da sehe ich erhebliche Unterschiede auch ohne overlay. 

Heute diskutiert man über 30 vs 60 und bald reichen 20


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Januar 2016)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung war das selbst 35 FPS noch spielbar sind, das ist kein schneller Shooter. Warum probierst du es nicht einfach aus? Du siehst doch selber was dir gefällt oder wie sich die FPS verändern



Bis 30 FPS (solange die konstant gehalten werden) ist The Witcher 3 gut spielbar. Habs im ersten Durchgang noch mit einer GTX 580 in "Hoch" bei konstanten 30FPS gespielt, mehr hat die Karte nicht mehr hergegeben und die aktuelle EVGA 980Ti SC+ ACX 2.0+ war noch nicht verfügbar.
Schon immer wieder erstaunlich mit was für antiquierter Hardware TW3 noch in hohen Einstellungen spielbar ist.^^

Wie dem auch sei, ist natürlich keine allgemeingültige Formel, während TW3 bei 30FPS noch angemessen spielbar ist sind andere ARPGs bei 30FPS ehr unschön zu spielen.


----------



## Scholdarr (20. Januar 2016)

TammerID schrieb:


> Habe nun am Wochenende das Spiel durchgespielt und muss sagen das ich tierisch unbefriedigt zurückgelassen werde.
> 
> @Scholdarr: Hast du noch einmal deinen Post bezüglich des Endes parat? Würde mir nun gerne nochmal deine Meinung dazu durchlesen



Bitte schön: Why the main narrative in the last third of the game is a bad hot mess [major spoilers!!!]!!!



The2Brainn schrieb:


> Das Ende hat mich ziemlich weg gehauen im positiven Sinne. Aber Geschmäcker halt



Das Ende ist einfach mies und zwar aus verschiedenen Gründen, die nicht nur alleine was mit "Geschmack" zu tun haben...


----------



## The2Brainn (20. Januar 2016)

Dein Punkt,  Punkt xD 

Und ich gehöre auch zu denjenigen die alle Bücher gelesen haben usw. 

Aber wir brauchen doch nicht streiten.  

Haben halt verschiedene Meinungen,  ist doch in Ordnung.


----------



## Kinguin (20. Januar 2016)

Naja, dass Menschen verschiedene Geschmäcker haben ,ist ja auch verständlich.Nur kann man bei manchen Themen durchaus auch mal seine Meinung erklären und eben diskutieren,sollte man natürlich Interesse an einer Diskussion haben. ^^ Wir reden hier auch nicht von unserer Lieblingsfarbe,sondern eben von einer Handlung.
Ich finde die Kritikpunkte,die Scholdarr in seinem Link nennt,recht zutreffend,sei es eben das Verhältnis von Ciri und Yennefer,Ciris generelles Verhalten,Eredin als simpler böser Antagonist oder eben die Enden selbst und wie sie entschieden wurden.


----------



## TammerID (20. Januar 2016)

Habe mir das von Scholdarr noch nicht durchgelesen (Firmennetzwerk lässt grüßen). Aber mich störte am meisten die Länge.
Manche Gespräche für Quests waren länger als das was da abgegeben wurde. Das war ungefähr so: Hast fein fast 100 Stunden in das Spiel investiert - hier hast du 2 Minuten was nun aufgrund deiner Entscheidungen passiert und nun geh bitte...
Daher ist das auch so unbefriedigend.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Januar 2016)

TammerID schrieb:


> Habe mir das von Scholdarr noch nicht durchgelesen (Firmennetzwerk lässt grüßen). Aber mich störte am meisten die Länge.
> Manche Gespräche für Quests waren länger als das was da abgegeben wurde. Das war ungefähr so: Hast fein fast 100 Stunden in das Spiel investiert - hier hast du 2 Minuten was nun aufgrund deiner Entscheidungen passiert und nun geh bitte...
> Daher ist das auch so unbefriedigend.



Ja, gemessen an dem was man macht hat nur sehr wenig wirklich Auswirkungen aufs Ende, das stimmt sicher. Die Hauptkritik am Ende dürfte aber darauf beruhen das man halt zu vielen Dingen nichts erfährt, das viele dieser "Enden" inkonsequent sind und auch unlogisch, was aber nicht erst bei den Enden anfängt, sondern diese mangelnde Logik und Inkonsequenz beginnen schon beim erzählen der Geschichte, meiner Meinung nach spätestens ab dem Punkt wo man die Suche nach Ciri abgeschlossen hat und nach dem "mysteriösen" Elf sucht. Ab da an baut das Spiel systematisch ab was seine storytechnische Konsistenz und die Logik der Entscheidungen angeht, bis hin zum letzten Akt des Spiels, nach der Schlacht um Kaer Morhen, wo man am liebsten nur noch  machen möchte so hahnebüchend und Abstruß ist die ganze Geschichte die ab da an noch präsentiert wird. 

Ab dem Punkt an dürfte es selbst vielen Spielern die die Bücher nicht kennen auffallen wie sehr sowohl die Entscheidungen die man trifft, als auch die Logik und Schlüssigkeit von Charakteren und Story abbauen und entäuschend werden.


----------



## The2Brainn (20. Januar 2016)

Richtig,  ich möchte da gar nicht diskutieren.  Du sagtest das du das Ende doof fandest, ich das ich es gut und passend finde,  das war's. 

Auch die Schlacht im kaer morhen fand ich schön eingebaut. WOBEI auch ich mich gefragt habe wieso man jetzt unbedingt zu der Burg zurück geht statt sich ggf.  Inkl einer kompletten Armee mit. Ihren richtig Vater zu beschäftigen. 

Schade fand ich auch das die scoatel keine Rolle mehr gespielt haben abseits einer simplen nebenquest. 

Was mich wirklich gestört hat war aber tatsächlich der Punkt zwischen Yen und Triss. 



Spoiler



Ausgangslage ist ja,  das man   zu der Zeit als man das Gedächtnis verloren hat,  mit Triss rum gemacht und Gefühle für entwickelt hat.  (witcher 2) am Ende aber sich doch für Yen entschieden hat und Triss zurück gelassen hat. 

Sich für Yen zu entscheiden,  und das ist der springende Punkt,  ist aber ja nun mal nicht ganz freiwillig Dank des Zaubers der die beiden verbindet. (glaub 2 Kurzgeschichten Band und wird ja auch so immer wieder erwähnt) 

Folglich sehe ich mich im 3. Teil einer zu erst zweisamksit mit Triss. Gegenüber,  für die ich ja noch theoretisch Gefühle habe. 

Und stehe erst später so richtig Yen gegenüber. Als Spieler konnte ich mir quasi gar nicht so richtig ein Bild von Yen machen. 

Muss aber vorher schon entscheiden wo Triss gehen will wie ich drauf reagiere.

Spater folgt ja dann erst der Yen Abschnitt mit der Entscheidung nach Auflösung des Bannes und nach dem ich als Spieler mehr mit ihr zu tun habe,  ob ich sie will oder nicht. 

Wenn ich da jetzt auch sage das ich sie will,  habe ich gar keine Chance mehr irgendwie noch mal mit Triss in Kontakt zu treten und sie Sache zu klären,  aufgrund der Zeit mit Yen nach ihr. Sondern mündet automatisch darin das ich der Arsch bin der keine kriegt xD

wäre das jetzt ohne diesen Bann gewesen und tatsächlich auch so gewesen das man sich parallel mit beiden hätte treffen und knattern können,  wäre das durch aus logisch und nachvollziehbar gewesen. Ist aber ja so nicht der Fall.


----------



## the_leon (20. Januar 2016)

Ich musste mich da nur entscheiden.
Ich hab aber auch mit Yen nicht rumgemacht.


----------



## The2Brainn (20. Januar 2016)

Hab ich am Anfang auch nicht.  
Die Pony Szene hatte ich nicht.  Die Leuchtturm Szene mit Triss schon.  Dann ist Triss ja bis fast zum Schluss weg und Yen rückt in den Fokus.  Also bis zu dem Punkt  an dem man sich mit Yen entscheiden musste hatte ich mit ihr nichts gemacht ^^

Zum Schluss wollte ich Sie aber auch aufgrund der Ereignisse mit ihr und wie das abgelaufen ist,  auch in Verbindung mit Ciri.  Bücher zählten ja,  Dank des auflösen des banns, nicht mehr. 

Mir gefiel das Szenario des hin und her gerissenen hexers gut,  der sich letztlich doch auf die "alte"  erst zwangsweise nun aber freiwillige liebe besinnt, recht passend. Aufgrund auch der geschehennisse im 2. Teil. 

Nur konnte man diese Rolle halt nicht wirklich so spielen da einen dafür nach hinten raus entsprechende Interaktionsmöglichkeiten mit Triss fehlen. (wäre zwar schade für sie gewesen aber letztlich wusste sie ja selbst worauf sie sich einlässt) 

Meiner Meinung nach hätte es zumindest die Gelegenheit dazu geben müssen nach dem der Bann gelöst würde und man sich für Yen entschieden  / nicht entschieden hat.

Was mich aber noch aufgeregt hat,  ist wie die Zauberinnen im allgemein zum Schluss hin mit einem umgegangen sind.  Als wäre man ein Bauern tölpel.

Sorry für den ein oder anderen Fehler.  Lange Texte am Smartphone lassen grüßen.


----------



## Scholdarr (20. Januar 2016)

The2Brainn schrieb:


> Dein Punkt,  Punkt xD
> 
> Und ich gehöre auch zu denjenigen die alle Bücher gelesen haben usw.


Gelesen vielleicht... 

Aber auch wirklich verstanden? 



> Aber wir brauchen doch nicht streiten.
> 
> Haben halt verschiedene Meinungen,  ist doch in Ordnung.


Wir streiten ja auch nicht, wir diskutieren (was eigentlich der Ursprungszweck eines Forums ist...).

Fakt ist, dass das Ende offensichtlich Schwächen hat, die man imo auch nicht wegdiskutieren kann - unabhängig davon, ob man das alles jetzt noch ok oder im Rahmen oder was auch immer findet -, z.B.:



Spoiler



- deus ex machina in der Form, dass Ciri durch das Portal tritt und wieder zurückkommt, völlig ohne Erklärung oder Auflösung (ein offenes Ende, das Spielraum für Interpretationen lässt, finde ich persönlich gut, aber kein Ende, das einfach auf magische Weise scheinbar alle Probleme löst bzw. nicht weiter darauf eingeht)
- es gibt nur eine einzige moralische Entscheidungssituation, die gleichzeitig kaum Einfluss auf das Ende nimmt, schon gar nicht auf Geralt persönlich
- die Entscheidungssituationen bezüglich Ciri sind mehrheitlich völlig willkürlich in dem Sinne, dass der Spieler kaum absehen kann, was seine Entscheidung am Ende für Auswirkungen hat bei gleichzeitiger gefühlter Unwichtigkeit der Entscheidungen (entscheiden heißt nicht raten)
- keine Auflösung wesentlicher Teile der Handlung, in die Geralt selbst involviert ist (z.B. Bürgerkrieg auf Skellige)
- völlige Ausblendung wesentlicher Charaktere, die man zum Teil gerade erst eingeführt hat oder die eigentlich von zentraler Bedeutung für Geralt persönlich und seine Umwelt sind (z.B. Dandelion, Zauberinnen usw.)
- völlig unterentwickelter Antagonist, der weder als Story-Antagonist noch als Gameplay-Antagonist viel taugt
- komplette Umdeutung des weißen Frostes und dadurch Bruch mit der generellen Philosophie und Lore von Sapkowskis Hexerromanen
- Umdeutung von Ciris Charakter und Degradierung zu einem reinen "Reagierer" auf Geralts Entscheidungen bzw. der des Spielers
- völlige Ignoranz praktisch aller weiblichen Themen, die einen zentralen Platz in den Büchern haben (z.B. Mutterschaft), Ciri könnte genauso gut ein Kerl sein...
- Degradierung des politischen Elements und wenig glaubwürdige Entwicklung von Charakteren (Djikstra, Radovid,...)

und unabhängig vom Ende bzw. generelle Probleme:
- das nicht erklärte gestörte Verhältnis zwischen Ciri und Yennefer (auch da spielt die Ignoranz der Weiblichkeit eine Rolle imo...)
- das nicht geklärte bzw. völlig ignorierte Verhältnis zwischen Yennefer und Triss
- fast völlige Ausblendung jeglicher "erwachsenen" Sexualität (auch da spielt das fehlende weibliche Element eine Rolle)



Aber gut, vielleicht hab ich auch zu hohe Ansprüche. Wie auch immer, Witcher 3 spielt erzähltechnisch mindestens eine Liga unter den Büchern und wird der Vorlage nicht gerecht.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ab dem Punkt an dürfte es selbst vielen Spielern die die Bücher nicht kennen auffallen wie sehr sowohl die Entscheidungen die man trifft, als auch die Logik und Schlüssigkeit von Charakteren und Story abbauen und entäuschend werden.


Ganz ehrlich, OHNE die Bücher zu kennen, macht das alles noch mehr Sinn. Wer als Leser der Bücher nicht von Witcher 3 enttäuscht ist, hat imo entweder die Bücher nie richtig verstanden oder hat einfach generell keine großen Ansprüche an das Storytelling in Videospielen, sorry.


----------



## The2Brainn (20. Januar 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Gelesen vielleicht...
> 
> Aber auch wirklich verstanden?



Fakt ist jedenfalls das du die ganze Zeit versuchst mir deine Meinung aufzudrücken und eine Diskussion anzuzetteln. 
Keine Ahnung was daran so schwer oder gar schlimm ist wenn jemand eine andere Meinung und Auffassung hat als man selbst  

Ich habe nie behauptet das die Story frei von Fehlern wäre. 
Ebenso wenig habe ich behauptet mit allen total zufrieden zu sein. 
Dennoch passt das Ende für mich so wie es ist. 

Und nur weil jemand eine andere Auffassung hat heißt das noch lange nicht das man irgendwas nicht verstanden hätte. 

Ein Forum ist nicht nur dafür da um zu Diskutieren. Sondern auch um sich auszutauschen sowie sich zu unterhalten. Dazu gehört dann auch das man andere Meinungen akzeptiert ohne unbedingt mit aller macht seine eigene als einzig wahre hin stellen zu wollen. 

Vor allem bei so einer Wahrnehmungsgeschichte. 

Jeder hat wohl irgendwo so seine Schmerzgrenze ab wann es ihm zu "unlogisch" wird und deswegen schlecht wird. 
Für mich reizt Witcher diese Schwelle nicht aus, darum bin ich mit dem zufrieden wie es ist. 

Wenn ich den Witcher nehme und das mit anderen Story Spielen vergleiche, oh Gott was müsste ich da über viele Titel diskutieren...



> Ganz ehrlich, OHNE die Bücher zu kennen, macht das alles noch mehr Sinn. Wer als Leser der Bücher nicht von Witcher 3 enttäuscht ist, hat imo entweder die Bücher nie richtig verstanden oder hat einfach generell keine großen Ansprüche an das Storytelling in Videospielen, sorry.



Und selbst das ist einzig deine Auffassung und Meinung und das ist auch absolut in Ordnung so. 
Dennoch dürfen auch das andere anders sehen. 

Aber scheinbar bist du jemand der nur zufrieden ist wenn seine Meinung die einzig Wahre und allgemeingültige ist 

Man lässt aber ja gerne sagen das man Dinge nicht versteht oder keine Ansprüche habe weil man eine andere Meinung vertritt als wer anders.


----------



## Scholdarr (20. Januar 2016)

The2Brainn schrieb:


> Und nur weil jemand eine andere Auffassung hat heißt das noch lange nicht das man irgendwas nicht verstanden hätte.


Das war eine Vermutung auf der Basis, dass du ja scheinbar die Bücher gelesen hast. Außerdem basiert das auf der langjährigen Beobachtung, dass leider sehr wenige Leute die Bücher wirklich zur Gänze verstanden haben. Du darfst das übrigens gerne widerlegen...



> Ich habe nie behauptet das die Story frei von Fehlern wäre.
> Ebenso wenig habe ich behauptet mit allen total zufrieden zu sein.
> Dennoch passt das Ende für mich so wie es ist.


Schade übrigens, dass du bisher immer noch mit keinem Wort erwähnt hast, WARUM du das Ende so gut fandest, während andere scheinbar nicht sagen dürfen, warum das Ende schlecht ist (also im Detail, über das Pauschalurteil hinaus), ohne dir gleich ihre Meinung aufzwängen zu wollen...



> Ein Forum ist nicht nur dafür da um zu Diskutieren. Sondern auch um sich auszutauschen sowie sich zu unterhalten. Dazu gehört dann auch das man andere Meinungen akzeptiert ohne unbedingt mit aller macht seine eigene als einzig wahre hin stellen zu wollen.


Es geht gar nicht um Meinungen, sondern um Schwächen der Story. Und nein, das ist KEIN subjektives Thema.

Mit keinem Wort habe ich erwähnt, dass du die Story nicht trotzdem mögen könntest. Von wegen also ich würde dir deine Meinung nicht lassen. Aber dieses reine Statement ohne jedwede Erklärung finde ich einfach nur komplett irrelevant für jegliche Unterhaltung bzw. Diskussion zum Thema, sorry. Sie bringt nichts weiter, sie fügt nichts hinzu, sie hat keine Ansatzpunkte für eine weiter gehende Konversation. Perfekt für einen Twitter-Post, aber das wars dann auch. 

Wie soll die Unterhaltung deiner Meinung nach aussehen? Etwa so?

"Hey, ich finde die Story gut." 
"Hey, ich nicht so." 
"Ok, kann ja passieren. Ciao."
"Ciao."

Wahnsinns Konversation für ein Diskussionsforum... 



The2Brainn schrieb:


> Wenn ich den Witcher nehme und das mit anderen Story Spielen vergleiche, oh Gott was müsste ich da über viele Titel diskutieren...


Der Witcher muss aber nicht nur gegenüber anderen Videospielen was taugen sondern auch gegenüber den eigenen Vorgängern. Außerdem muss er als Franchise-Produkt auch der Vorlage gerecht werden.

So spielt halt das Leben, wenn man sich an großen Dingen messen will... 





Spoiler



Wie machst du das eigentlich, wenn du eine Film-, Buch- oder Spielekritik liest? Findest du da auch, dass der Autor dir da gleich seine Meinung aufzwängen will?


----------



## The2Brainn (20. Januar 2016)

Ich geh mal auf das ganze dünne da nicht ein was du da von dir lässt. Da ich immer noch nicht mit dir Diskutiere und mich auch nicht mit dir möchtegern "großen" messen möchte 



> "Hey, ich finde die Story gut."
> "Hey, ich nicht so."
> "Ok, kann ja passieren. Ciao."
> "Ciao."



Ja so kann eine Unterhaltung laufen. Weil immer noch keiner mit dir Diskutieren will. 

Und wie ich etwas für mich empfinde und ich etwa für mich beurteile ist sehr wohl meine Meinung und meine subjektive Wahrnehmung  Und über nichts anderes als meine Meinung habe ich gesprochen  

Wusste aber gar nicht das dass hier ein Diskussionsforum geschweige erst Diskussion Thread ist. 
Steht irgendwie auch nirgendswo dabei. 

Irgendwie bin ich in einen Spiele Forum in einem allgemeinen Witcher 3 Wild Hunt Thread, und nicht Diskussionsthread. 

Aber bitte, lass dich ruhig weiter aus mit irgendwelch Zeugs und Diskussionsstoff den niemanden interessiert weil gar keiner mit dir Diskutiert .

Muss echt schwer sein mit so einer Profilierungssucht. 

Aber ich höre jetzt auch auf darüber zu diskutieren ob ich mit dir diskutieren will und lasse dich da weiter rum albern


----------



## Scholdarr (20. Januar 2016)

The2Brainn schrieb:


> Ich geh mal auf das ganze dünne da nicht ein was du da von dir lässt. Da ich immer noch nicht mit dir Diskutiere und mich auch nicht mit dir möchtegern "großen" messen möchte
> 
> Aber bitte, lass dich ruhig weiter aus mit irgendwelch Zeugs und Diskussionsstoff den niemanden interessiert weil gar keiner mit dir Diskutiert .
> 
> ...


Da stellt sich mir die Frage, wer hier eher herum albert. Derjenige, der seine Gründe darlegt, warum er so oder so denkt, oder oder doch eher derjenige, der seine Ansichten für sakrosankt hält und sich deshalb gar nicht erst herab lässt, überhaupt darüber zu reden, sondern sich stattdessen als Opfer stilisiert... 

Und deine Beleidigungen kannst du dir sparen. Die helfen niemandem weiter. Weiter würde es helfen, wenn du endlich mal sagen würdest, warum du das Ende magst. Aber auf derart konstruktiven Input kann ich wohl leider ewig warten.



> Und wie ich etwas für mich empfinde und ich etwa für mich beurteile ist sehr wohl meine Meinung und meine subjektive Wahrnehmung  Und über nichts anderes als meine Meinung habe ich gesprochen


Schön für dich. Das ist ja auch ok so. Andere sprechen aber eben auch über andere Dinge. Und andere haben auch eine Meinung zu deiner Meinung. Damit musst du wohl leben, wenn du dich öffentlich äußerst. Sprich, du kannst entweder akzeptieren, dass andere deine Meinung wenig nachvollziehen können oder du kannst versuchen, zu erklären, warum du denkst und fühlst, was du denkst und fühlst. Die beleidigte Leberwurst zu spielen ist allerdings einfach nur kindisch imo.



> Wusste aber gar nicht das dass hier ein Diskussionsforum geschweige erst Diskussion Thread ist.
> Steht irgendwie auch nirgendswo dabei.
> 
> Irgendwie bin ich in einen Spiele Forum in einem allgemeinen Witcher 3 Wild Hunt Thread, und nicht Diskussionsthread.


Jedes Forum ist ein Diskussionsforum. Das ist der Sinn und Zweck der ganzen Sache.

Wenn du nur chatten willst, dann nutze einen Chat.


----------



## The2Brainn (20. Januar 2016)

Der Beitrag ist so amüsant das man ihn schon liken muss 

Auch in einem Forum habe ich die Wahl zu entscheiden mit wem ich rede, mich unterhalte, oder Diskutiere. Und das bist - das sei zum wiederholten mal erwähnt - nun mal nicht du  Tut mir leid für dich das es so schwer zu akzeptieren ist, genauso wie es mir für dich leid tut das es dir an der Fähigkeit fehlt andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren


----------



## Scholdarr (20. Januar 2016)

The2Brainn schrieb:


> Der Beitrag ist so amüsant das man ihn schon liken muss
> 
> Auch in einem Forum habe ich die Wahl zu entscheiden mit wem ich rede, mich unterhalte, oder Diskutiere. Und das bist - das sei zum wiederholten mal erwähnt - nun mal nicht du  Tut mir leid für dich das es so schwer zu akzeptieren ist, genauso wie es mir für dich leid tut das es dir an der Fähigkeit fehlt andere Meinungen zu akzeptieren


Dafür, dass du dich nicht mit mir unterhalten willst, schreibst du erstaunlich viele Antworten auf meine Posts... 

Schade nur, dass darunter nach wie vor kein einzig konstruktiver Post bzw. Punkt ist, der irgendwas zum Thema dieses Threads bzw. der Diskussion beitragen würde. Stattdessen sind alle diese Posts ausschließlich auf meine Person bezogen, was nicht nur gegen jegliche Diskussionskultur, sondern auch gegen die Forumsregeln verstößt. Einfach mal drüber nachdenken. Außerdem ist es erstaunlich, dass du mir so vehement vorwirfst, dass ich deine Meinung nicht akzeptieren würde, während ich das schon mehrfach verneint habe. Da könnte man fast den Eindruck gewinnen, du selbst hättest Probleme mit meiner Meinung bzw. den Argumenten, die zu dieser Meinung führen... 

So, und jetzt endlich back to topic?


----------



## The2Brainn (20. Januar 2016)

Ich sagte das ich mit dir nicht darüber Diskutiere, da mir die Art und weise wie du versuchst diese Diskussion zu erzwingen nicht gefällt.  Nicht aber, das ich mich nicht mit dir Unterhalten würde, wenn du immer wieder versuchst eine Diskussion zu erzwingen. 

Ich sage nicht mal das du unrecht hättest, das einzige was ich sage ist, das mir das ende gefallen hat. 

Und das MUSS ich gar nicht vor dir begründen. Wozu auch? 

Du hörst doch nicht auf 
Und der Satz: 



> Schade nur, dass darunter nach wie vor kein einzig konstruktiver Post bzw. Punkt ist, der irgendwas zum Thema dieses Threads bzw. der Diskussion beitragen würde



Was nur noch mehr zeigt das du entweder nicht verstehen willst oder kannst was man schreibt 
Nur weil du versuchst eine Diskussion zu erzwingen wirst keine kriegen.

Darüber hinaus wurde sich, mal abgesehen von der Seite wo man versucht dir zum Xten mal zu erklären ,das man nicht mit dir Diskutieren will, auch von mir über das Spiel gesprochen. Und das auch mit Negativen Aspekten. 

Aber ja, können wir jetzt Back2Topic? 
Oder möchtest weiterhin versuchen mir irgendeine Diskussion aufs Auge zu drücken die ich mit dir nicht führen möchte.


----------



## DaxTrose (20. Januar 2016)

So, an dieser Stelle stellt ihr bitte eure Privatfehde hier im Thread ein und kommt zurück zu Thema!


----------



## Kinguin (20. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ab dem Punkt an dürfte es selbst vielen Spielern die die Bücher nicht kennen auffallen wie sehr sowohl die Entscheidungen die man trifft, als auch die Logik und Schlüssigkeit von Charakteren und Story abbauen und entäuschend werden.



Ich kann jetzt nur für paar Freunde aus meinem Kreis sprechen,da hat keiner die Romane gelesen.Allerdings sahen sie trotzdem diverse Logiklücken und Fehler,gut die Beziehung zwischen Yennefer und Ciri ist ihnen eher unbekannt,aber zB Eredin,der einfach als Antagonist zu einfach und zu plump ist,oder eben das Ende,wo die White Frost einfach aufgehalten wird.Also auch ohne Romane gibt es nun mal bestimmte Punkte,die einem durchaus ins Auge springen.
Das heißt nicht,dass ihnen TW3 keinen Spaß gemacht hat.Aber einige waren eben verwundert,da ich doch die Story von TW2 gelobt hatte.Sie bekamen aber eher ein gutes OpenWorld RPG,welches sich von Skyrim abhebt.


----------



## Scholdarr (20. Januar 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Das heißt nicht,dass ihnen TW3 keinen Spaß gemacht hat.


Klar, Witcher 3 hat auch mir mega viel Spaß gemacht. Aber mit hohen Erwartungen kommen eben auch große Enttäuschungen. Man kann was prinzipiell sehr gut finden und trotzdem enttäuscht darüber sein, auch wenn es paradox klingt. Hängt natürlich damit zusammen, wie sehr einem eine bestimmte Sache am Herzen liegt und wie hoch die eigenen Ansprüche dafür sind. Denn wie gesagt, verglichen nur mit anderen AAA Videospielen, die so in den letzten Jahren erschienen sind, ist die Story in TW3 immer noch ziemlich gut, trotz Logiklücken...


----------



## Kinguin (20. Januar 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Klar, Witcher 3 hat auch mir mega viel Spaß gemacht. Aber mit hohen Erwartungen kommen eben auch große Enttäuschungen. Man kann was prinzipiell sehr gut finden und trotzdem enttäuscht darüber sein, auch wenn es paradox klingt. Hängt natürlich damit zusammen, wie sehr einem eine bestimmte Sache am Herzen liegt und wie hoch die eigenen Ansprüche dafür sind. Denn wie gesagt, verglichen nur mit anderen AAA Videospielen, die so in den letzten Jahren erschienen sind, ist die Story in TW3 immer noch ziemlich gut, trotz Logiklücken...



Mir hat es auch Spaß gemacht,aber mein GotY ist dann auch nicht geworden.Ich würde es nicht unbedingt hohe Erwartungen nennen,aber die Stärke von TW lag ja eigentlich in ihrer Handlung sowie den Entscheidungen,die man traf.Dementsprechend ist man in der Hinsicht wohl auch enttäuscht.
Denn das kam nun mal zu kurz,deshalb hatte ich auch kein Interesse an einem 2.Storydurchgang.Um ehrlich zu sein,ich fasse wohl TW3 nie wieder an.

Verstehe auch nicht den massiven Hype,das Spiel hat auch halt so seine Schwächen,nur nennt man die,wird man in Grund und Boden geschrien.  Sicher kann man drüber hinweg sehen, aber ein Meisterwerk ist es imo einfach nicht,ein gutes bis sehr gutes Spiel aber definitiv.


----------



## the_leon (20. Januar 2016)

Wenn man sich 2015 mal so ansieht, dann war TW3 (meiner Meinung nach) das beste Spiel des Jahres. Dann kommen Cities Skylines und Anno 2205. Demnächst muss ich den Hexer mal wieder rauskramen und nochmal Spielen.


----------



## Scholdarr (20. Januar 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Mir hat es auch Spaß gemacht,aber mein GotY ist dann auch nicht geworden.Ich würde es nicht unbedingt hohe Erwartungen nennen,aber die Stärke von TW lag ja eigentlich in ihrer Handlung sowie den Entscheidungen,die man traf.Dementsprechend ist man in der Hinsicht wohl auch enttäuscht.
> Denn das kam nun mal zu kurz,deshalb hatte ich auch kein Interesse an einem 2.Storydurchgang.Um ehrlich zu sein,ich fasse wohl TW3 nie wieder an..


Sehe ich ähnlich. Als klassisches RPG ist Witcher 3 ehrlich gesagt eine ziemlich Gurke. Ein RPG besteht normalerweise aus zwei Dimensionen von Entscheidungen, die die "Rolle" des Spielers definieren, der erzählerischen und der gameplaytechnisch. Gameplaytechnisch war The Witcher eigentlich immer schon eher ein Action Adventure mit ein paar RPG Elementen, da man einfach immer den einen Charakter mit seinem fest definierten Kampfstil spielte (kein Vergleich etwa mit RPGs, in denen man verschiedene Klassen spielen kann bzw. verschiedene Rollen. Das hat sich auch bei Witcher 3 nicht verändert. Hinzu kommt aber leider, dass auch die erzählerischen Entscheidungen deutlich zurückgegangen sind. Abseits der Red Baron Questreihe gibts eigentlich kaum eine Situation in der Main Story von Witcher 3, die eine wirklich schwierige moralische Entscheidungen beinhaltet. Das in früheren Spielen berühmte Mantra "The lesser evil" wird in Witcher 3 eigentlich mit Füßen getreten bzw. existiert kaum, zumindest nicht in der Main Story.

Als (erzähltechnisch eher lineares) Open World Action Adventure ist Wicher 3 hingegen schon ziemlich gut. Davon könnte sich z.B. ein Assassin's Creed so einiges von abschneiden. Nur sollte man es dann auch so benennen und nicht etwas vortäuschen, was man letztlich kaum einhält... 



the_leon schrieb:


> Wenn man sich 2015 mal so ansieht, dann war TW3 (meiner Meinung nach) das beste Spiel des Jahres. Dann kommen Cities Skylines und Anno 2205. Demnächst muss ich den Hexer mal wieder rauskramen und nochmal Spielen.


Als RPG war PoE imo klar besser. TW3 war hingegen das beste 3rd-person Open World Action Adventure 2015.


----------



## the_leon (20. Januar 2016)

Ich hab PoE noch nicht gespielt, also kann ich das nicht beurteilen. Aber das kommt diese Jahr dran.


----------



## Kinguin (20. Januar 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> ......



Kurz ein gutes OpenWorld Spiel,aber kein sehr gutes The Witcher.^^

Aber ist jetzt die Frage,ob man bei TW3 von Action Adventure oder doch ARPG spricht ? Mir fällt es manchmal schwer,die beiden Genres zu unterscheiden.Für mich waren Action Adventures eigentlich immer Spiele,die Geschicklichkeitspassagen,Stealthpassagen und/oder Rätselelemente enthalten haben. (zB Tomb Raider) 
Wobei wäre MGSV nicht ein OpenWorld ActionAdventure (wenn auch sehr stealthlastig) ? Weil letzteres war für mich spielerisch sehr spaßig wegen den spielerischen Möglichkeiten ,storytechnisch dann eher weniger gut.


----------



## Scholdarr (20. Januar 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Kurz ein gutes OpenWorld Spiel,aber kein sehr gutes The Witcher.^^
> 
> Aber ist jetzt die Frage,ob man bei TW3 von Action Adventure oder doch ARPG spricht ? Mir fiel der Unterschied der beiden manchmal recht schwer.Für mich waren Action Adventures eigentlich immer Spiele,die Geschicklichkeitspassagen,Stealthpassagen und/oder Rätselelemente enthalten haben. (zB Tomb Raider)
> Wobei wäre MGSV nicht ein OpenWorld ActionAdventure (wenn auch sehr stealthlastig) ? Weil letzteres war für mich spielerisch sehr spaßig wegen den Möglichkeiten,storytechnisch dann eher weniger gut.



Naja, das Problem ist eben auch, dass heute fast jedes Actionspiel auch den "RPG-Loop" beinhaltet. Es gibt ja kaum noch ein Spiel, bei dem man nicht im Level aufsteigt und neue Fähigkeiten etc. hinzu bekommt.

Aber klar, das ist im Prinzip alles Definitionssache (beim RPG wie beim Action Adventure usw...):
Ist ein Action-RPG ein Spiel, das statt auf Taktikkämpfe auf reaktions-basierte Echtzeit-Action setzt (wie etwa TES, Gothic, Witcher etc)? 
Oder ist ein Action-RPG jetzt ein Spiel, dass vor allem verschiedene Gameplay-Rollen bzw. umfangreiche Charakterentwicklung bietet, aber nicht unbedingt erzählerische Freiheit, eine Rolle auch mit Leben zu füllen (wie etwa Diablo)?

Für mich persönlich muss ein "echtes" RPG die Freiheit, eine bestimmte Rolle zu spielen, auf allen drei Ebenen bieten, beim Gameplay, der Charakterentwicklung und der Geschichte. Und da ist Witcher 3 nicht gerade ein Fortschritt im Vergleich zu den Vorgängern...


----------



## Kinguin (20. Januar 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Naja, das Problem ist eben auch, dass heute fast jedes Actionspiel auch den "RPG-Loop" beinhaltet. Es gibt ja kaum noch ein Spiel, bei dem man nicht im Level aufsteigt und neue Fähigkeiten etc. hinzu bekommt.
> Aber klar, das ist im Prinzip alles Definitionssache.
> Ist ein Action-RPG ein Spiel, das statt auf Taktikkämpfe auf reaktions-basierte Echtzeit-Action setzt (wie etwa TES, Gothic, Witcher etc)?
> Oder ist ein Action-RPG jetzt ein Spiel, dass vor allem verschiedene Gameplay-Rollen bzw. umfangreiche Charakterentwicklung bietet, aber nicht unbedingt erzählerische Freiheit, eine Rolle auch mit Leben zu füllen (wie etwa Diablo)?
> Für mich persönlich muss ein "echtes" RPG Freiheit, eine bestimmte Rolle zu spielen auf allen drei Ebenen bieten, beim Gameplay, der Charakterentwicklung und der Geschichte.



Ja stimmt schon ist wohl Definitionssache.
CRPGs (also richtige,klassische RPGs) sind für mich sowas wie BaldursGate oder eben aktueller Bannersaga,ich denke hier passt auch deine Definition ganz gut,dass RPGs auf allen 3 Ebenen Entfaltung bieten müssen.Spiele mit einem reaktionsbasierten Echtzeitkampfsystem sind für mich sowas wie TW,TES oder DarkSouls,wobei jeder der 3 seinen Fokus nochmal anders legt.Und Diablo,Path of Exile,TitanQuest usw sind für mich HacknSlays,also eine Untergruppe von ARPGs.


----------



## Scholdarr (20. Januar 2016)

Kinguin schrieb:


> Ja stimmt schon ist wohl Definitionssache.
> CRPGs (also richtige,klassische RPGs) sind für mich sowas wie BaldursGate oder eben aktueller Bannersaga,ich denke hier passt auch deine Definition ganz gut,dass RPGs auf allen 3 Ebenen Entfaltung bieten müssen.Spiele mit einem reaktionsbasierten Echtzeitkampfsystem sind für mich sowas wie TW,TES oder DarkSouls,wobei jeder der 3 seinen Fokus nochmal anders legt.Und Diablo,Path of Exile,TitanQuest usw sind für mich HacknSlays,also eine Untergruppe von ARPGs.



Naja, im Grunde genommen sind Witcher, TES und Co. auch Hack'n'Slay Spiele, nur eben in 3D und mit etwas komplexerem Ablauf durch die ganzen Animationen usw... 

TES und Diablo bieten hingegen eine große Rollenauswahl für den Charakter, während Witcher natürlich zwingend auf Geralt mit seinen festgeschriebenen Besonderheiten setzt. Daher ist für mich sogar ein Skyrim ein besseres RPG als ein Witcher (nicht zu verwechseln mit besserem Spiel). Diablo hingegen hat zero erzählerische Freiheiten, weshalb es für mich gar kein richtiges RPG ist. Diablo, Witcher und TES jetzt alle "Action-RPG" oder alle "Hack'n'Slay" zu nennen greift imo daher zu kurz, weil sie sich eben teilweise schon deutlich unterscheiden...

Ist aber auch kompliziert...


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Januar 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, OHNE die Bücher zu kennen, macht das alles noch mehr Sinn. Wer als Leser der Bücher nicht von Witcher 3 enttäuscht ist, hat imo entweder die Bücher nie richtig verstanden oder hat einfach generell keine großen Ansprüche an das Storytelling in Videospielen, sorry.



Ich habe ja nicht gesagt das es ohne die Bücher zu kennen nicht mehr Sinn macht, ich habe gesagt das selbst jemand der die Bücher nicht kennt über diverse Elemente der Story eigentlich entäuscht sein dürfte, wie zum Beispiel über Eredin, der als Antagonist einfach nur völlig versagt und auf einem ehnlich niedrigen / schlechten Niveau rumdümpelt wie Mara der Titan der Meere in Risen 2 (zu Begin kurz vorgestellt und als Konterpart dargestellt sieht man das ganze Spiel eigentlich nicht wirklich was von ihm bis er am Ende wieder auftaucht als Endboss - Mara lässt grüßen, lief in R2 genauso ab).
Für solch zimlich offensichtlichen Schwächen braucht man nun nicht unbedingt die Bücher gelesen zu haben. 



Kinguin schrieb:


> Ja stimmt schon ist wohl Definitionssache.
> CRPGs (also richtige,klassische RPGs) sind für mich sowas wie BaldursGate oder eben aktueller Bannersaga,ich denke hier passt auch deine Definition ganz gut,dass RPGs auf allen 3 Ebenen Entfaltung bieten müssen.Spiele mit einem reaktionsbasierten Echtzeitkampfsystem sind für mich sowas wie TW,TES oder DarkSouls,wobei jeder der 3 seinen Fokus nochmal anders legt.Und Diablo,Path of Exile,TitanQuest usw sind für mich HacknSlays,also eine Untergruppe von ARPGs.



Naja, eigentlich ist Baldurs Gate ein zimlich miserables Beispiel für ein gutes CRPG, weil es sowas wie eine Charakterentwicklung eigentlich kaum gab, genuaso wenig wie richtige entscheiderische Konsequenzen und Einfluss auf den Verlauf der Story.
Gute Beispiele für richtige CRPGs sind meiner Meinung nach eigentlich ehr Titel gewesen wie Fallout 1 und 2, Arcanum: von Dampfmaschinen und Magie, Temple of elemental Evil, oder Neverwinter Nights 2.
Die Spiele erfüllen eigentlich alle Bereiche in hinlänglichen Maße.


----------



## Scholdarr (20. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, eigentlich ist Baldurs Gate ein zimlich miserables Beispiel für ein gutes CRPG, weil es sowas wie eine Charakterentwicklung eigentlich kaum gab


Häh, wie meinst du das? BG2 basiert doch auf D&D und bietet praktisch die gleiche umfangreiche Charakterentwicklung.

Und natürlich gab es Entscheidungen mit Einfluss. So konnten sich etwa manche Begleiter sogar gegen einen wenden, wenn man entweder zu "gut" oder zu "böse" war. Und in einem Spiel wie BG2 war die Entwicklung der Mitstreiter einer der wesentlichen Teile der Story (eben typisch Bioware...). Du hast aber dahingehend recht, dass sich die Hauptgeschichte nicht wesentlich geändert hat durch Entscheidungen des Spielers. Das macht es aber eh sehr selten...

(Man muss übrigens auch Entscheidungen von Konsequenzen trennen. Beide gehören zwar irgendwie zusammen, erfüllen aber gänzlich unterschiedliche psychologische Aspekte bzw. wirken anders. Einfluss auf die Story zu haben, heißt noch lange nicht, dass die Entscheidungen, die dazu geführt haben, gut waren und in sich selbst "Spaß" gemacht haben (eines DER Grundprobleme von Witcher 3 übrigens)...)


----------



## Kinguin (20. Januar 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ist aber auch kompliziert...



Ja gut ist wirklich nicht so einach.Ich denke bei 3D HacknSlays eher an sowas wie Devil May Cry.Diese Spiele legen ihren Fokus auf lange,schnelle Comboketten bzw auf ein gut ausgearbeitetes Kampsystem (so in Richtung BeatmUp).Da sehe ich TW und TES nicht.DarkSouls legt zwar seinen Fokus auch auf das Kampfsystem bzw auf den Kampf,aber spielt sich viel langsamer als das oben genannte DMC.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, eigentlich ist Baldurs Gate ein zimlich miserables Beispiel für ein gutes CRPG, weil es sowas wie eine Charakterentwicklung eigentlich kaum gab, genuaso wenig wie richtige entscheiderische Konsequenzen und Einfluss auf den Verlauf der Story.
> Gute Beispiele für richtige CRPGs sind meiner Meinung nach eigentlich ehr Titel gewesen wie Fallout 1 und 2, Arcanum: von Dampfmaschinen und Magie, Temple of elemental Evil, oder Neverwinter Nights 2.
> Die Spiele erfüllen eigentlich alle Bereiche in hinlänglichen Maße.



Um ehrlich zu sein,ist bei mir sowas wie BG2 und Kotor1 recht lange her.Ich habe die Spiele aber in der Hinsicht recht gut Erinnerung,trügt diese mich etwa?  Kumpel von mir meinte vor einiger Zeit auch,dass ich nochmal Kotor1 anfassen soll und meine gute Meinung über das Spiel dann zusammenbricht.Das Spiel soll nur simple gut/böse Entscheidungen enthalten und Kotor2 sei viel besser als RPG.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Januar 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Häh, wie meinst du das? BG2 basiert doch auf D&D und bietet praktisch die gleiche umfangreiche Charakterentwicklung.



Nur weil es auf einem Regelwerk basiert, übrigens nicht auf dem D&D x.x sondern AD&D (ein Unterschied), heißt es noch nicht das es dieses Regelwerk auch gut umsetzt. 
Den was für "umfangreiche" Anpassungen hattest du den? Klasse auswählen und ein paar Attribute verteilen, sowie die Möglichkeit ab und zu mal ein Pünktchen in die Beherrschung verschiedener Waffen zu stecken.
Viele weitere Anpassungen die AD&D kannte wurden überhaupt nicht umgesetzt, im Grunde hat man das Ganze sehr stark rudimentiert und die Charakterentwicklung auf ein Minimum-Maß zusammengestampft um es möglichts vielen Leuten zugänglich zu machen. 

Das soll nicht heißen das Baldurs Gate deswegen als Spiel schlecht war, aber es ist halt kein besonders gutes AD&D Spiel und CRPG.
Etwa vergleichbar mit Pool of Radiance: Ruins of Myth Drannor, was zwar auch auf dem D&D Regelwerk, ich glaube Version 3.0 basierte, aber dem Spieler bei der Charakterentwicklung eigentlich auch absolut keine freie Hand ließ obwohl es dort nach Regelwerk wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten gab (siehe auch Neverwinter Nights).



Kinguin schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein,ist bei mir sowas wie BG2 und Kotor1 recht lange  her.Ich habe die Spiele aber in der Hinsicht recht gut Erinnerung,trügt  diese mich etwa?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Vorsicht, Kotor 1 basiert auf einer angepassten Version des D&D Regelwerks, wie von Bioware auch in Neverwinter Nights 1 verwendet, und hat wenig mit der Umsetzung der AD&D Regeln zu tun die in Baldurs Gate 2 verwendet wurden.
KotoR 1 erfüllt daher auch die Bedingungen an ein CRPG wesentlich mehr als Baldurs Gate und ist ehr ein Vertreter dieser Gatung.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Und natürlich gab es Entscheidungen mit Einfluss. So konnten sich etwa  manche Begleiter sogar gegen einen wenden, wenn man entweder zu "gut"  oder zu "böse" war. Und in einem Spiel wie BG2 war die Entwicklung der  Mitstreiter einer der wesentlichen Teile der Story (eben typisch  Bioware...). Du hast aber dahingehend recht, dass sich die  Hauptgeschichte nicht wesentlich geändert hat durch Entscheidungen des  Spielers. Das macht es aber eh sehr selten...



Deine Entscheidungen haben auch keinen Einfluss auf das Ende von Baldurs Gate 1 und 2 gehabt, das war immer gleich, egal ob du Gut oder Böse warst (Ausnahme TdB wo man als böser Charakter halt eine Gottheit wurde und als guter Charakter sein Leben als sterblicher weiterfristete).
Und Die eigenen Entscheidungen hatten im Grunde keinen Einfluss auf die Begleiter, sondern nur der "Ruf", der von 20 bis 0 reichte. Der Ruf war zwar zu einem gewissen Grad vom eigenen handeln abhängig, aber leider extrem schlecht umgesetzt, so das man auch als böser Charakter dazu angehalten war ab und zu mal eine Quest gut zu beenden wollte man nicht das der Ruf auf 0 fällt was unweigerlich dazu führte das man alle Nase lang von verhülten Magiern und Wachen in Atkatla angegriffen wurde, oder aber man hat alternativ halt regelmäßig mal am Tempel gespendet.
Hingegen war es als guter Charakter faktisch ein selbstläufer da man sowieso beim abschließen einer Quest auf guten Wege immer positiven Ruf gesammelt hat, was aber auch nur den Einfuss hatte das man einen kleinen Rabatt bei Händlern bekam je höher der Ruf war.
Ansonsten bestimmte die höhe des Rufs noch welche Begleiter man mitnehmen konnte, Korgan und Edwin sind bei zu guten Ruf gegangen, während Keldorn einen bei zu niedrigen verlassen hat.
Die meisten Begleiter aber blieben bei einen egal was man für einen Ruf hatte und gegen einen gewendet haben sich eigentlich auch nur besagte Charaktere in 1 oder 2 Quests wen man da eine Entscheidung getroffen hat die gegen ihre Gesinnung lief, aber das war nun wirklich vernachlässigbar und auch absehbar, da sie es deutlich zum Ausdruck bringen.
In 99% der Zeit aber haben weder Entscheidungen, noch der Ruf eine Auswirkung irgend einer Art in Baldurs Gate 2 gehabt.


----------



## Scholdarr (20. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur weil es auf einem Regelwerk basiert, übrigens nicht auf dem D&D x.x sondern AD&D (ein Unterschied), heißt es noch nicht das es dieses Regelwerk auch gut umsetzt.
> Den was für "umfangreiche" Anpassungen hattest du den? Klasse auswählen und ein paar Attribute verteilen, sowie die Möglichkeit ab und zu mal ein Pünktchen in die Beherrschung verschiedener Waffen zu stecken.
> Viele weitere Anpassungen die AD&D kannte wurden überhaupt nicht umgesetzt, im Grunde hat man das Ganze sehr stark rudimentiert und die Charakterentwicklung auf ein Minimum-Maß zusammengestampft um es möglichts vielen Leuten zugänglich zu machen.


Naja, alles eine Frage des Vergleichs. Klar gibt es Spiele, die noch mehr Freiheiten bieten, selbst moderne. Man denke etwa an ein Divinity Original Sin. Trotzdem hatte BG2 alle Anlagen für eine umfangreiche Charakterentwicklung mit deutlich unterschiedlichen Klassen (Magier, Kleriker, Waldläufer, Krieger, Paladin, Druide,..).



> Das soll nicht heißen das Baldurs Gate deswegen als Spiel schlecht war, aber es ist halt kein besonders gutes AD&D Spiel und CRPG.
> 
> Etwa vergleichbar mit Pool of Radiance: Ruins of Myth Drannor, was zwar auch auf dem D&D Regelwerk, ich glaube Version 3.0 basierte, aber dem Spieler bei der Charakterentwicklung eigentlich auch absolut keine freie Hand ließ obwohl es dort nach Regelwerk wesentlich mehr Möglichkeiten gab (siehe auch Neverwinter Nights).


Es war keine 1zu1 Umsetzung von AD&D aber das macht es doch nicht zu einem schlechten CRPG. Oder ist ein CRPG automatisch besser, nur weil etwa mehr Klassen bietet? Dann ist ein Spiel mit 10 Charakterklassen automatisch ein besseres CRPG als ein Spiel mit nur 9 Klassen? Ich bin übrigens auch nicht der Ansicht, dass ein klassenloses System ala DOS generell "mehr" Rollenspiel bietet.



> Vorsicht, Kotor 1 basiert auf einer angepassten Version des D&D Regelwerks, wie von Bioware auch in Neverwinter Nights 1 verwendet, und hat wenig mit der Umsetzung der AD&D Regeln zu tun die in Baldurs Gate 2 verwendet wurden.
> KotoR 1 erfüllt daher auch die Bedingungen an ein CRPG wesentlich mehr als Baldurs Gate und ist ehr ein Vertreter dieser Gatung.


Daher? Warum sollten die D&D Regeln weniger für ein CRPG geeignet sein als die AD&D Regeln?



> Deine Entscheidungen haben auch keinen Einfluss auf das Ende von Baldurs Gate 1 und 2 gehabt, das war immer gleich, egal ob du Gut oder Böse warst (Ausnahme TdB wo man als böser Charakter halt eine Gottheit wurde und als guter Charakter sein Leben als sterblicher weiterfristete).
> Und Die eigenen Entscheidungen hatten im Grunde keinen Einfluss auf die Begleiter, sondern nur der "Ruf", der von 20 bis 0 reichte. Der Ruf war zwar zu einem gewissen Grad vom eigenen handeln abhängig, aber leider extrem schlecht umgesetzt, so das man auch als böser Charakter dazu angehalten war ab und zu mal eine Quest gut zu beenden wollte man nicht das der Ruf auf 0 fällt was unweigerlich dazu führte das man alle Nase lang von verhülten Magiern und Wachen in Atkatla angegriffen wurde, oder aber man hat alternativ halt regelmäßig mal am Tempel gespendet.
> Hingegen war es als guter Charakter faktisch ein selbstläufer da man sowieso beim abschließen einer Quest auf guten Wege immer positiven Ruf gesammelt hat, was aber auch nur den Einfuss hatte das man einen kleinen Rabatt bei Händlern bekam je höher der Ruf war.
> Ansonsten bestimmte die höhe des Rufs noch welche Begleiter man mitnehmen konnte, Korgan und Edwin sind bei zu guten Ruf gegangen, während Keldorn einen bei zu niedrigen verlassen hat.
> ...


Du hast schon recht, nur gibt es sehr wenige Rollenspiele, in denen man aktiv und "gleichwertig" eine böse Rolle spielen kann. Das ist imo aber eher dem Medium an sich geschuldet, da eine wirklich böse Seite sehr viel mehr Aufwand erfordert. 

Und wie gesagt, ich unterscheide eh zwischen Entscheidungen und Konsequenzen. BG2 bot imo einen extrem großen Entscheidungsumfang (viel mehr als heutige grafik-und-voice-over-getriebene RPGs), aber eher eine geringen tatsächliche Bedeutung von Konsequenzen durch Entscheidungen des Spielers. Ich persönlich finde Entscheidungen auch viel spannender als Konsequenzen, zumal reale und glaubwürdige Konsequenzen auch den Aufwand exponentiell erhöhen (man denke etwa an den komplett anderen 2. Akt in Witcher 2). Gerade dafür hat Bioware ja die "Illusion of choice" perfektioniert, die in Grundzügen auch schon in BG2 zur Anwendung kam, wenn auch noch weniger ausgeprägt und weniger ausgeklügelt als zum Beispiel später in Mass Effect.

Es gibt nur SEHR wenige wirklich gute Spiele bzw. RPGs, die gleichzeitig eine größere Anzahl guter Entscheidungssituationen anbieten und gleichzeitig gut und glaubwürdige Konsequenzen. Eigentlich fällt mir da außer Fallout (1/2) nicht viel ein. Alpha Protocol vielleicht noch...und vielleicht noch Witcher 2. 

Hier kommt übrigens auch wieder die Definition von (C)RPG ins Spiel bzw. wie viel Freiheit man braucht und wann es "genug" ist, oder ob noch mehr Freiheit immer besser ist für ein (C)RPG(dem würde ich z.B. widersprechen).


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Januar 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Naja, alles eine Frage des Vergleichs. Klar gibt es Spiele, die noch mehr Freiheiten bieten, selbst moderne. Man denke etwa an ein Divinity Original Sin. Trotzdem hatte BG2 alle Anlagen für eine umfangreiche Charakterentwicklung mit deutlich unterschiedlichen Klassen (Magier, Kleriker, Waldläufer, Krieger, Paladin, Druide,..).



Da haben wir wohl einfach unterschiedliche Auffassungen was umfangreich ist. Für mich ist die Charakterentwicklung in Fallout umfangreich gewesen, die in Neverwinter Nights 2, in Arcanum von Dampfmaschinen und Magie, die in Temple of elemental Evil und in KotoR 1 und 2, oder auch PoE und D:OS. Baldurs Gate 1 und 2 ist da hingegen sehr rudimentär, genau wie The Witcher, oder Gothic, usw. 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Es war keine 1zu1 Umsetzung von AD&D aber das macht es doch nicht zu einem schlechten CRPG. Oder ist ein CRPG automatisch besser, nur weil etwa mehr Klassen bietet? Dann ist ein Spiel mit 10 Charakterklassen automatisch ein besseres CRPG als ein Spiel mit nur 9 Klassen? Ich bin übrigens auch nicht der Ansicht, dass ein klassenloses System ala DOS generell "mehr" Rollenspiel bietet.



Nein, eine Charakterentwicklung mit nur 9 Klassen ist nicht automatisch schlechter als die mit 10, aber eine umfangreiche Charakterentwicklung gepart mit umfangreicheren Entscheidungen, Dialogen, Optionen, Konsequenzen macht halt ein besseres CRPG und da sind halt Spiele wie Fallout, Arcanum und ToeE weit vor einem Baldurs Gate 2 was ihre Qualität als CRPG betrifft.
Aber wie gesagt, das macht Baldurs Gate nicht zu einem schlechteren Spiel, halt nur zu einem weniger guten CRPG im Vergleich zu besagten Spielen. 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Daher? Warum sollten die D&D Regeln weniger für ein CRPG geeignet sein als die AD&D Regeln?



Nein, das hast du falsch verstanden. Prinzipiell eigenen sich sowohl AD&D als auch D&D gleich gut für ein gutes CRPG, die Umsetzung macht es aber und da war weder Baldurs Gate überragend, noch Pool of Radiance. Wobei Baldurs Gate da immer noch besser abscheindet als Pool of Radiance das am Ende eigentlich nur ein Dungeon Crawler war bei dem es primär um anspruchsvolle Kämpfe ging, was aber gut umgesetzt war.
Trotz allem sind beide Titel in dem Punkt gleich das die Möglichkeiten und Umsetzungen in beiden Titeln sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr weit gedehnt wurden und am Ende wenig mit den Möglichkeiten und Umsetzungen der Originalregeln zu tun hatten, was halt im Fall der Charakterentwicklung am ehsten ins Auge fällt und wobei natürlich auch klar ist das eine 1 zu 1 Umsetzung wenig Sinn macht. Aber das man relativ nahe an den Regeln bleiben kann und trotzdem eine komplexere Charakterentwicklung bieten kann zeigen auf der anderen Seite wieder Spiele wie Neverwinter Nights 2 und Temple of elemental Evil. 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Du hast schon recht, nur gibt es sehr wenige Rollenspiele, in denen man aktiv und "gleichwertig" eine böse Rolle spielen kann. Das ist imo aber eher dem Medium an sich geschuldet, da eine wirklich böse Seite sehr viel mehr Aufwand erfordert.
> 
> Und wie gesagt, ich unterscheide eh zwischen Entscheidungen und Konsequenzen. BG2 bot imo einen extrem großen Entscheidungsumfang (viel mehr als heutige grafik-und-voice-over-getriebene RPGs), aber eher eine geringen tatsächliche Bedeutung von Konsequenzen durch Entscheidungen des Spielers. Ich persönlich finde Entscheidungen auch viel spannender als Konsequenzen, zumal reale und glaubwürdige Konsequenzen auch den Aufwand exponentiell erhöhen (man denke etwa an den komplett anderen 2. Akt in Witcher 2). Gerade dafür hat Bioware ja die "Illusion of choice" perfektioniert, die in Grundzügen auch schon in BG2 zur Anwendung kam, wenn auch noch weniger ausgeprägt und weniger ausgeklügelt als zum Beispiel später in Mass Effect.



Natürlich ist es ein expotenziell höherer Aufwand wen man Entscheidungen in Konsequenzen münden lassen will und das auch momentan kaum umsetzbar, weshalb moderne Spiele maximal lokale Konsequnzen bieten (Beispiel TW3 das meine Entscheidung sich in einem niedergebranten Haus auswirkt, oder in Bevölkerung die eine Siedlung verlässt oder zurückkehrt, ect.)
Was aber Umsetzbar ist ist das meine Entscheidungen sich auf das Ende des Spiels auswirken (Abschlussvideo), oder aber dort nochmal detaliert aufgeführt werden welche Auswirkungen das auf die weitere Entwicklung von Personen und Orten hat und hier ist Baldurs Gate halt ehr mau. Was ich auch mache, weder haben meine Entscheidungen unmittelbare, noch langfristige Auswirungen in Form des Abschlussvideos. Es ist halt einfach nur in 99% der Fälle ein anderer Text den ich da anklicke der aber am Ende auf das gleiche hinaus läuft und vieleicht meinen Ruf beeinflusst, der aber wie gesagt wenig feedback gebende Auswirkungen auf das Spiel hat. 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Es gibt nur SEHR wenige wirklich gute Spiele bzw. RPGs, die gleichzeitig eine größere Anzahl guter Entscheidungssituationen anbieten und gleichzeitig gut und glaubwürdige Konsequenzen. Eigentlich fällt mir da außer Fallout (1/2) nicht viel ein. Alpha Protocol vielleicht noch...und vielleicht noch Witcher 2.



Arcanum, Temple of elemental Evil, Vampires Masquerade Bloodlines, Wasteland 2, Fallout: New Vegas. 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Hier kommt übrigens auch wieder die Definition von (C)RPG ins Spiel bzw. wie viel Freiheit man braucht und wann es "genug" ist, oder ob noch mehr Freiheit immer besser ist für ein (C)RPG(dem würde ich z.B. widersprechen).



Natürlich ist Freiheit nicht immer automatisch besser. Die Kunst im Bereich der Videospiele liegt auch ehr darin dem Spieler die Illusion zu geben er hätte viele Möglichkeiten und ihn aber in der Realität trotzdem recht straf zu führen. Fallout 1 - 2, Arcanum, Vampires, Fallout: New Vegas und ToeE sind gute Beispiele dafür wie man Freiheit andeuten kann und am Ende aber doch den Spieler nicht in einem großen Sandkasten aus den Augen verliert wie das in The elder Scrolls, oder Fallout 3 der Fall ist.
Letztlich bietet ein gutes Spiel dem Spieler daher abseits der Story was zu entdecken, aber auch nicht soviel das er dabei die Geschichte aus den Augen verlieren kann. Bei der Story bietet es ihm Entscheidungen mit Auswirkungen auf das Ende, oder unmittelbar, aber auch nicht soviele das am Ende offensichtlich wird das alles andere eigentlich nur Fassade ist, oder offensichtlich wird was das beste Ergebniss bietet.
Ein Balanceakt der schwer zu halten ist als Entwickler und an dem nach wie vor die meisten Entwickler scheitern.


----------



## Scholdarr (21. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Da haben wir wohl einfach unterschiedliche Auffassungen was umfangreich ist. Für mich ist die Charakterentwicklung in Fallout umfangreich gewesen, die in Neverwinter Nights 2, in Arcanum von Dampfmaschinen und Magie, die in Temple of elemental Evil und in KotoR 1 und 2, oder auch PoE und D:OS. Baldurs Gate 1 und 2 ist da hingegen sehr rudimentär, genau wie The Witcher, oder Gothic, usw.


Du vergleichst hier echt ein BG2 mit einem Witcher in Punkto Charakterentwicklung. Sorry, aber das ist an der Stelle wirklich lächerlich. Witcher bietet genau EINE Rolle bzw. Klasse mit genau EINER Spielweise (mit ein paar marginalen Freiheiten bezüglich Magie). Das kann man mit einem "echten" Mehrklassensystem wie BG in keinster Weise vergleichen. Also ich gehe ja mit dir konform, dass es noch umfangreiche Charakterentwicklungen gibt als in BG2, aber man sollte das schon in die richtigen Relationen setzen. Ein NWN2 ist z.B. kaum(!) umfangreicher als ein BG2. Sowohl BG2 als auch NWN2 sind jedoch VIEL umfangreicher und komplexer als ein Witcher 1/2/3 imo.



> Nein, eine Charakterentwicklung mit nur 9 Klassen ist nicht automatisch schlechter als die mit 10, aber eine umfangreiche Charakterentwicklung gepart mit umfangreicheren Entscheidungen, Dialogen, Optionen, Konsequenzen macht halt ein besseres CRPG und da sind halt Spiele wie Fallout, Arcanum und ToeE weit vor einem Baldurs Gate 2 was ihre Qualität als CRPG betrifft.


Das sehe ich bei den Dialogen überhaupt nicht. Da geben die sich alle nicht so wahnsinnig viel imo mit der einen Ausnahme eben, dass Fallout die klassischen Perk-Dialogoptionen bietet. Bei den Konsequenzen gebe ich dir recht. Das mit den "Optionen" ist hingegen so ein Sache. Was genau sind Optionen und warum genau sollen mehr Optionen ein besseres CRPG erzeugen? Gehen wir nach dem Umfang der Interaktionen ist Ultima VII der CRPG Krösus. Imo ist das aber nur EINE Art, ein überzeugendes CRPG zu machen. Game-Design hat imo immer viel mit Fokus zu tun und einfach das Maximum in allem anzustreben macht weder ein gutes Spiel noch ein gutes CRPG.



> Nein, das hast du falsch verstanden. Prinzipiell eigenen sich sowohl AD&D als auch D&D gleich gut für ein gutes CRPG, die Umsetzung macht es aber und da war weder Baldurs Gate überragend, noch Pool of Radiance. Wobei Baldurs Gate da immer noch besser abscheindet als Pool of Radiance das am Ende eigentlich nur ein Dungeon Crawler war bei dem es primär um anspruchsvolle Kämpfe ging, was aber gut umgesetzt war.


Jetzt machst du aber den Fehler und vermischst "gutes CRPG" und "gute Adaption von P&P Regeln". Das eine hat mit dem anderen imo wenig bis gar nichts zu tun. Aber wie gesagt, ich bin auch nicht der Meinung, dass ein komplexeres Regelwerk automatisch ein besseres CRPG macht. 



Natürlich ist es ein expotenziell höherer Aufwand wen man Entscheidungen in Konsequenzen münden lassen will und das auch momentan kaum umsetzbar, weshalb moderne Spiele maximal lokale Konsequnzen bieten (Beispiel TW3 das meine Entscheidung sich in einem niedergebranten Haus auswirkt, oder in Bevölkerung die eine Siedlung verlässt oder zurückkehrt, ect.)
Was aber Umsetzbar ist ist das meine Entscheidungen sich auf das Ende des Spiels auswirken (Abschlussvideo), oder aber dort nochmal detaliert aufgeführt werden welche Auswirkungen das auf die weitere Entwicklung von Personen und Orten hat und hier ist Baldurs Gate halt ehr mau. Was ich auch mache, weder haben meine Entscheidungen unmittelbare, noch langfristige Auswirungen in Form des Abschlussvideos. Es ist halt einfach nur in 99% der Fälle ein anderer Text den ich da anklicke der aber am Ende auf das gleiche hinaus läuft und vieleicht meinen Ruf beeinflusst, der aber wie gesagt wenig feedback gebende Auswirkungen auf das Spiel hat. 



> Arcanum, Temple of elemental Evil, Vampires Masquerade Bloodlines, Wasteland 2, Fallout: New Vegas.


Wasteland 2? Naja, ich weiß nicht. Es geht schon in die Richtung, aber im Endeffekt ist es mehr oder weniger eine Entscheidung, die größeren Einfluss auf das Ende nimmt, wie etwa bei Deus Ex: HR.



> Natürlich ist Freiheit nicht immer automatisch besser. Die Kunst im Bereich der Videospiele liegt auch ehr darin dem Spieler die Illusion zu geben er hätte viele Möglichkeiten und ihn aber in der Realität trotzdem recht straf zu führen. Fallout 1 - 2, Arcanum, Vampires, Fallout: New Vegas und ToeE sind gute Beispiele dafür wie man Freiheit andeuten kann und am Ende aber doch den Spieler nicht in einem großen Sandkasten aus den Augen verliert wie das in The elder Scrolls, oder Fallout 3 der Fall ist.


Das fand ich bei Fallout: NV mal so GAR nicht. Das hat imo zwar das deutlich bessere Writing als Fallout 3, aber vom Pacing her leidet es (wie auch ein Witcher 3) an den üblichen Open World Krankheiten, wie eben dem Verlust der Orientierung (was ja auch der Sinn des Spielprinzips ist, aber dem Storytelling in der Regel wenig zuträglich ist) Aber im Prinzip hast du völlig recht, das meinte ich ja auch mit der "illusion of choice". Allerdings finde ich, dass selbst die Illusion (sogar recht enge) Grenzen haben kann und darf, ohne dass es dem Spiel an sich als auch seiner Einordnung als RPG schadet. Das ist ja z.B. genau das Problem von Open World, dass man die Illusion zu weit ausdehnt, bis eben der Vorhang reißt, anstatt die Welt von Anfang an so zu begrenzen, dass man die Gesamterfahrung noch unter Kontrolle hat. Beim PnP ist das ganz normaler Standard, da gibt es auch keine "offene" Welt, sondern normalerweise eine fest definierte Kampagne, die zwar auch die Illusion von vielen Möglichkeiten bietet, aber in vergleichsweise engen Grenzen (ganz bildlich z.B. durch die Grenzen von Dungeonwänden).



> Letztlich bietet ein gutes Spiel dem Spieler daher abseits der Story was zu entdecken, aber auch nicht soviel das er dabei die Geschichte aus den Augen verlieren kann. Bei der Story bietet es ihm Entscheidungen mit Auswirkungen auf das Ende, oder unmittelbar, aber auch nicht soviele das am Ende offensichtlich wird das alles andere eigentlich nur Fassade ist, oder offensichtlich wird was das beste Ergebniss bietet.
> Ein Balanceakt der schwer zu halten ist als Entwickler und an dem nach wie vor die meisten Entwickler scheitern.


Ja, aber du vergisst da imo schon wieder was: den emotionalen Aspekt. Entscheidungen müssen für sich selbst wirken und dürfen nicht nur Weggabelungen für mögliche Konsequenzen sein (again, der Kardinalsfehler in Witcher 3...). Ansonsten sind Entscheidungen bedeutungslos und damit entfällt ein Großteil dessen, was RPGs (zumindest für mich) so emotional mitreißend macht. Ohne diesen emotionalen Aspekt durch schwierige Entscheidungssituationen kann das Storytelling nämlich eh nicht mit anderen Medien (Bücher, Filme, Serien etc) mithalten.


Vielleicht sollten wir die Diskussion aber an anderer Stelle weiter führen, wir schweifen etwas vom Hexer ab...


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Januar 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Du vergleichst hier echt ein BG2 mit einem Witcher in Punkto Charakterentwicklung. Sorry, aber das ist an der Stelle wirklich lächerlich. Witcher bietet genau EINE Rolle bzw. Klasse mit genau EINER Spielweise (mit ein paar marginalen Freiheiten bezüglich Magie). Das kann man mit einem "echten" Mehrklassensystem wie BG in keinster Weise vergleichen. Also ich gehe ja mit dir konform, dass es noch umfangreiche Charakterentwicklungen gibt als in BG2, aber man sollte das schon in die richtigen Relationen setzen. Ein NWN2 ist z.B. kaum(!) umfangreicher als ein BG2. Sowohl BG2 als auch NWN2 sind jedoch VIEL umfangreicher und komplexer als ein Witcher 1/2/3 imo.



Sag mal willst du mich jetzt grade trolln?  Ich vergleiche nicht The Witcher mit BG 2 sondern umfangreiche Charakterentwicklung mit weniger umfangreicher, das sollte doch wohl selbst einem blinden mit Krückstock auffallen und daran ist auch nichts lächerlich. In dem Zusammenhang ist dann auch The Witcher ein adequates Beispiel für ein Spiel mit einer vergleichseweise eingeschränkten Charakterentwicklung, genauso wie die Charakterentwicklung in Baldurs Gate recht eingeschränkt ist, den sobald ich meien Attribute verteilt habe und die Klasse gewählt ist und die Rasse beschränkt sich die weitere Entwicklung nur noch auf vom Spiel fest vordiffinierte Werte beim Levelaufstieg und alle paar Level auf einen Punkt der bestimmt wie gut ich mit Waffe xyz umgehen kann und ob ich da 1 bis 2 kleine Boni bekomme wen ich Waffe verwende.
Hingegen  kann ich in einem Spiel wie Fallout meinen Charakter noch deutlich umfangreicher entwickeln durch Perks und das trainieren von Fertigkeiten, ich kann sogar meinen Charakter vom definierten Startwert her noch in eine völlig andere Richtung entwickeln, das gleiche bei Neverwinter Nights 2, auch da ist es möglich durch Fertigkeitspunkte, Perks und das auswählen anderer Klassen eine wesentlich umfangreichere Entwicklung zu vollziehen die mir bei weitem nicht so star vom Spiel vorgegeben ist wie in The Witcher oder Baldurs Gate.
Da also sagen zu wollen, sorry, Baldurs Gate 2 und NWN 2 wären etwa gleich umfangreich was die Charakterentwicklung angeht, ist da wesentlich mehr lächerlich, den Umfang der Charakterentwicklung nicht gleich Auswahl an Klassen für einen spielbaren Charakter.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das sehe ich bei den Dialogen überhaupt nicht. Da geben die sich alle nicht so wahnsinnig viel imo mit der einen Ausnahme eben, dass Fallout die klassischen Perk-Dialogoptionen bietet. Bei den Konsequenzen gebe ich dir recht. Das mit den "Optionen" ist hingegen so ein Sache. Was genau sind Optionen und warum genau sollen mehr Optionen ein besseres CRPG erzeugen? Gehen wir nach dem Umfang der Interaktionen ist Ultima VII der CRPG Krösus. Imo ist das aber nur EINE Art, ein überzeugendes CRPG zu machen. Game-Design hat imo immer viel mit Fokus zu tun und einfach das Maximum in allem anzustreben macht weder ein gutes Spiel noch ein gutes CRPG.



Optionen können vielfälltig sein, dabei kommt es auf den Fokus des Spiels an, ein Spiel das wie Divinity: Original Sin einen Fokus auf Interaktionen legt braucht dort ein gewisses Maß an Fokus, genauso wie ein CRPG das seinen Fokus auf Story legt dort eine Gewisse Anzahl an Optionen benötigt und ein CRPG das seinen Fokus aufs Kampfsystem legt dort dem Spieler eine ausreichende Anzahl an Optionen bieten muss. Es gibt natürlich nicht nur einen Weg den man da für ein solches Spiel bestreiten kann und die Ansätze können verschieden sein, wie ja schon Spiele wie Fallout, ToeE, oder Arcanum und Ultima zeigen die alle 4 verschiedene Ansätze verfolgen, aber halt alle in ihrem Bereich, ihren Schwerpunkten ein gewisses Maß an Optionen bereitstellen.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Jetzt machst du aber den Fehler und vermischst "gutes CRPG" und "gute Adaption von P&P Regeln". Das eine hat mit dem anderen imo wenig bis gar nichts zu tun. Aber wie gesagt, ich bin auch nicht der Meinung, dass ein komplexeres Regelwerk automatisch ein besseres CRPG macht.



Nein mach ich nicht, du verstehst nur nach wie vor anscheinend nicht worauf ich hinaus will. Ich sage nur das beide Spiele keine guten Beispiele für die Umsetzung des Regelwerks sind, das eine gute Umsetzung aber nicht auschließt auch mehr Optionen bei der Charakterentwicklung zu bieten wie Neverwinter Nights 2 und ToeE zeigen. Man war aber anscheinend bei der Entwicklung von zum Beispiel Baldurs Gate 2 und PoR der Meinung das entweder eine komplexere Charaktentwicklung die Spieler überfordern würde, oder aber man sich nicht sicher war wie man es zweckdienlich ins Spiel integrieren soll, letztlich kann man darüber nur spekulieren...



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wasteland 2? Naja, ich weiß nicht. Es geht schon in die Richtung, aber im Endeffekt ist es mehr oder weniger eine Entscheidung, die größeren Einfluss auf das Ende nimmt, wie etwa bei Deus Ex: HR.



Trotz allem bietet Wasteland 2 aber auch immer wieder Entscheidungen die lokalen Einfluss auf den weiteren Verlauf bieten, Beispiel, helfe ich der Ortschaft gegen den Banditenangriff gerät die Situation in der Forschungseinrichtung außer Kontrolle, helfe ich der Forschungsstation wird die Stadt von Banditen überrannt und geplündert. Es hat also lokale Konsequenzen.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das fand ich bei Fallout: NV mal so GAR nicht. Das hat imo zwar das deutlich bessere Writing als Fallout 3, aber vom Pacing her leidet es (wie auch ein Witcher 3) an den üblichen Open World Krankheiten, wie eben dem Verlust der Orientierung (was ja auch der Sinn des Spielprinzips ist, aber dem Storytelling in der Regel wenig zuträglich ist) Aber im Prinzip hast du völlig recht, das meinte ich ja auch mit der "illusion of choice". Allerdings finde ich, dass selbst die Illusion (sogar recht enge) Grenzen haben kann und darf, ohne dass es dem Spiel an sich als auch seiner Einordnung als RPG schadet. Das ist ja z.B. genau das Problem von Open World, dass man die Illusion zu weit ausdehnt, bis eben der Vorhang reißt, anstatt die Welt von Anfang an so zu begrenzen, dass man die Gesamterfahrung noch unter Kontrolle hat. Beim PnP ist das ganz normaler Standard, da gibt es auch keine "offene" Welt, sondern normalerweise eine fest definierte Kampagne, die zwar auch die Illusion von vielen Möglichkeiten bietet, aber in vergleichsweise engen Grenzen (ganz bildlich z.B. durch die Grenzen von Dungeonwänden).



Es ging bei New Vegas auch um den Rahmen der wesentlich enger gesteckt ist. Ja er ist da fast immer noch zu groß, aber im Gegensatz zu einem Fallout 3 ist es bei New Vegas doch wesentlich unwahrscheinlicher das ein Spieler mehrere dutzend Stunden abseitz der Story strandet. 
Fallout 1 währe hier wohl sicher das idealere Beispiel, da die Locations wesentlich "übersichtlicher" gehalten sind und trotzdem den Spieler dazu anhalten sich auch mal links und rechts abseits der Story zu betätigen.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ja, aber du vergisst da imo schon wieder was: den emotionalen Aspekt. Entscheidungen müssen für sich selbst wirken und dürfen nicht nur Weggabelungen für mögliche Konsequenzen sein (again, der Kardinalsfehler in Witcher 3...). Ansonsten sind Entscheidungen bedeutungslos und damit entfällt ein Großteil dessen, was RPGs (zumindest für mich) so emotional mitreißend macht. Ohne diesen emotionalen Aspekt durch schwierige Entscheidungssituationen kann das Storytelling nämlich eh nicht mit anderen Medien (Bücher, Filme, Serien etc) mithalten.



Nein ich vergesse das nicht, ich finde nur das es eine Geschmacksfrage ist. Entscheidungen müssen nicht zwingend emotional getrieben sein und darauf beruhen das sie einem schwer fallen weil man einen "Gewissenskonflikt" hat. Entscheidungen dürfen auch dem schlichten rationalen Aspekt folgen, dem Moto, Großes Übel, kleines Übel, größerer Nutzen, kleinerer Nutzen, ect.
Aber letztlich sollte es immer eine gute Mischung aus allen Aspekten einer Entscheidungsmöglichkeit sein.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollten wir die Diskussion aber an anderer Stelle weiter führen, wir schweifen etwas vom Hexer ab...



Naja, glaube auch es ist das wesentliche dazu gesagt, mehr dazu schweift dann sowieso nur noch in persöhnliche Vorlieben und Geschmack ab.


----------



## Scholdarr (21. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sag mal willst du mich jetzt grade trolln?  Ich vergleiche nicht The Witcher mit BG 2 sondern umfangreiche Charakterentwicklung mit weniger umfangreicher, das sollte doch wohl selbst einem blinden mit Krückstock auffallen und daran ist auch nichts lächerlich. In dem Zusammenhang ist dann auch The Witcher ein adequates Beispiel für ein Spiel mit einer vergleichseweise eingeschränkten Charakterentwicklung, genauso wie die Charakterentwicklung in Baldurs Gate recht eingeschränkt ist, den sobald ich meien Attribute verteilt habe und die Klasse gewählt ist und die Rasse beschränkt sich die weitere Entwicklung nur noch auf vom Spiel fest vordiffinierte Werte beim Levelaufstieg und alle paar Level auf einen Punkt der bestimmt wie gut ich mit Waffe xyz umgehen kann und ob ich da 1 bis 2 kleine Boni bekomme wen ich Waffe verwende.)


Nur ist das nicht wahr. Gerade die Magieanwender haben auch eine große Auswahl in BG2, welche Sprüche sie verwenden wollen beim Aufleveln usw. Und ja, es kann sein, dass das weniger Freiraum bietet als ein Fallout, aber das schränkt imo den Rollenspielcharakter nicht ein. Für mich geht es darum, verschiedene Rollen spielen zu können, was ich in BG2 so gut kann wie in Fallout. Du magst das System spannender, umfangreicher oder freier in Fallout empfinden (und das sehe ich ganz ähnlich), nur macht das Fallout nicht zu einem besseren CRPG. Dafür reicht es, dass überhaupt eine Charakterentwicklung für verschiedene Rollen vorhanden ist (was beim Witcher nicht der Fall ist, weil es nun mal eigentlich überhaupt keine verschiedenen Rollen für den Spieler gibt). Deshalb finde ich den Vergleich mit BG2 unangebracht an dieser Stelle.



> Optionen können vielfälltig sein, dabei kommt es auf den Fokus des Spiels an, ein Spiel das wie Divinity: Original Sin einen Fokus auf Interaktionen legt braucht dort ein gewisses Maß an Fokus, genauso wie ein CRPG das seinen Fokus auf Story legt dort eine Gewisse Anzahl an Optionen benötigt und ein CRPG das seinen Fokus aufs Kampfsystem legt dort dem Spieler eine ausreichende Anzahl an Optionen bieten muss. Es gibt natürlich nicht nur einen Weg den man da für ein solches Spiel bestreiten kann und die Ansätze können verschieden sein, wie ja schon Spiele wie Fallout, ToeE, oder Arcanum und Ultima zeigen die alle 4 verschiedene Ansätze verfolgen, aber halt alle in ihrem Bereich, ihren Schwerpunkten ein gewisses Maß an Optionen bereitstellen.


Eben. Und BG2 ist der "Generalist", der von allem etwas bietet, aber in keiner Disziplin wirklich die Krone auf hat. Gerade deshalb gilt es für viele ja als DAS CRPG. Und das ist imo nach wie vor gerechtfertigt, hängt aber wie gesagt stark davon ab, wie man CRPG überhaupt für sich selbst definiert... 



> Trotz allem bietet Wasteland 2 aber auch immer wieder Entscheidungen die lokalen Einfluss auf den weiteren Verlauf bieten, Beispiel, helfe ich der Ortschaft gegen den Banditenangriff gerät die Situation in der Forschungseinrichtung außer Kontrolle, helfe ich der Forschungsstation wird die Stadt von Banditen überrannt und geplündert. Es hat also lokale Konsequenzen.


Gut, bei dem Beispiel hast du recht.



> Es ging bei New Vegas auch um den Rahmen der wesentlich enger gesteckt ist. Ja er ist da fast immer noch zu groß, aber im Gegensatz zu einem Fallout 3 ist es bei New Vegas doch wesentlich unwahrscheinlicher das ein Spieler mehrere dutzend Stunden abseitz der Story strandet.
> Fallout 1 währe hier wohl sicher das idealere Beispiel, da die Locations wesentlich "übersichtlicher" gehalten sind und trotzdem den Spieler dazu anhalten sich auch mal links und rechts abseits der Story zu betätigen.


Jedes Hub-basierte RPG kann das bieten im Prinzip, so auch Fallout 1 oder eben BG2. Seamless open world ist damit in aller Regel hoffnungslos überfordert (by design) und das gilt nun mal leider auch für Fallout: NV.



> Nein mach ich nicht, du verstehst nur nach wie vor anscheinend nicht worauf ich hinaus will. Ich sage nur das beide Spiele keine guten Beispiele für die Umsetzung des Regelwerks sind, das eine gute Umsetzung aber nicht auschließt auch mehr Optionen bei der Charakterentwicklung zu bieten wie Neverwinter Nights 2 und ToeE zeigen. Man war aber anscheinend bei der Entwicklung von zum Beispiel Baldurs Gate 2 und PoR der Meinung das entweder eine komplexere Charaktentwicklung die Spieler überfordern würde, oder aber man sich nicht sicher war wie man es zweckdienlich ins Spiel integrieren soll, letztlich kann man darüber nur spekulieren...


Ich verstehe dich sehr gut, keine Sorge. Nur bin ich nicht der Meinung, dass eine umfangreichere oder komplexere Charakterentwicklung bzw. mehr Freiheiten dabei automatisch ein besseres CRPG erzeugen. Das ist imo reine Geschmackssache, solange die Basics alle da sind.



> Nein ich vergesse das nicht, ich finde nur das es eine Geschmacksfrage ist. Entscheidungen müssen nicht zwingend emotional getrieben sein und darauf beruhen das sie einem schwer fallen weil man einen "Gewissenskonflikt" hat. Entscheidungen dürfen auch dem schlichten rationalen Aspekt folgen, dem Moto, Großes Übel, kleines Übel, größerer Nutzen, kleinerer Nutzen, ect.
> Aber letztlich sollte es immer eine gute Mischung aus allen Aspekten einer Entscheidungsmöglichkeit sein.


Da bin ich ganz bei dir. Mein Argument war ja auch, dass Entscheidungen nicht beliebig sein sollten bzw. dass der Daseinszweck von Entscheidungssituationen nicht primär oder vollständig durch die Konsequenz gerechtfertigt sein sollte. Eine Entscheidung muss für sich selbst gut sein und Spaß machen, sei es nun durch Emotionen, durch harte moralische Entscheidungen oder durch rationales Überlegen. Übrigens schließt sich das ja keinesfalls aus. Ein gute Entscheidungssituation hat imo immer(!) eine emotionale Komponente, auch wenn sie vordergründig rational ist, alleine deshalb, weil eine gute Entscheidungssituation immer auch eine moralische Komponente beinhalten sollte (wie du selbst sagst: größeres Übel vs kleineres Übel, Nutzenabwägung usw). So wie im echten Leben eben jede "interessante" Entscheidung irgendwo auch moralisch ist, selbst wenn wir uns das nicht immer so wirklich vergegenwärtigen. Und um den Bogen zurück zu Wichter 3 zu schlagen: das ist es ja gerade, worin das Spiel so kolossal versagt hat bzw. den Erwartungen nicht gerecht werden konnte. Dessen zentrale Entscheidungssituationen im letzten Akt sind mit einer Ausnahme willkürlich, uninteressant und letztlich ohne jegliche moralische oder emotionale Bedeutung zu dem Zeitpunkt, zu dem man darüber zu entscheiden hat.


----------



## BabaYaga (24. Januar 2016)

Ihr zwei solltet jeweils ein Buch schreiben 

Ich hätte mal eine Frage zu den Ölen.
Habe das Hauptspiel ja schon eine Weile durch und möchte bevor ich ich Hearts of Stone weiterspiele, meine Ausrüstung vervollständigen.
Jetzt fehlt mir aber noch das Überlegene Konstrukt- & Nektrophargenöl.
Blöd nur, ich habe ja die Karte bereits komplett in alle Richtungen abgeklappert.
Natürlich gut möglich, dass sich diese Rezepte einfach wo gut versteckt haben, allerdings scheinen diese Locations Random zu sein.
Manche sagen auch, dass wenn man die bestimmte Locations zu früh aufsucht, das Rezept noch nicht da ist und wenn man mit höherem Level zurückkommt, wird man es vorfinden. Das ist hoffentlich nicht deren Ernst, sonst müsste ich ja alles wo ich schon mal war nochmal abklappern... srsly?! lol.
Habe nämlich schon versucht über Youtube Videos den Standort zu lokalisieren, nur an diesen Stellen wo die Leute es gefunden haben war ich längst und diese Kisten sind auch bereits leer, wobei auch in teils bereits von mir geleerten Kisten auf einmal wieder andere Dinge zu finden waren, obwohl die Schatzkisten auf der Karte als geplündert markiert waren. Oder sind die lustig und patchen da immer wieder was rein? xD
Gibt es denn eine Chance, dass die von mir gesuchten Rezepte noch in "neuen" Kisten auftauchen oder gibt es echt für alle Rezepte nur eine einzige Chance die zu finden und wenn man es dann dort nicht findet oder übersieht, Chance vorbei?


----------



## Kinguin (24. Januar 2016)

Also ich fand die Diskussion der beiden recht interessant,weiß nicht was daran so "lächerlich" sein soll,falls du das mit dem Smiley zum Ausdruck bringen wolltest.


----------



## BabaYaga (24. Januar 2016)

Meine Güte das war einfach nur ein Spaß bezogen auf die Menge des Textes, mich interessiert die Diskussion nicht und ich hab sie auch nicht gelesen.


----------



## turbosnake (24. Januar 2016)

Sonderlich lang waren die Texte nicht.
Kommt wohl davon wenn man die langen Videos von TotalBiscuit gewohnt ist.


----------



## BabaYaga (24. Januar 2016)

Die bin ich auch gewohnt aber da muss ich ja nix lesen


----------



## Scholdarr (24. Januar 2016)

Lo_Wang schrieb:


> Ihr zwei solltet jeweils ein Buch schreiben
> 
> Ich hätte mal eine Frage zu den Ölen.
> Habe das Hauptspiel ja schon eine Weile durch und möchte bevor ich ich Hearts of Stone weiterspiele, meine Ausrüstung vervollständigen.
> ...



An welchen Orten warst du denn schon genau?

Wenn du Glück hast, verkauft der Alchemist bei den Druiden auf Skellige auch ein paar derartige Rezepte, falls du seine Quest abgeschlossen hast.

Und wenn du keine Lust hast, die ganze Map abzusuchen nach zufälligen Drops, dann kannst du ja immer noch cheaten und dir das Rezept herbeizaubern.


----------



## LDNV (24. Januar 2016)

Ich fand das Spiel echt sehr toll und auf einen unglaublich hohen Niveau im Gegensatz zu manch anderen Titeln. 

Der Ausgang hat mich aber etwas gestört. Der "Endgegner" war ja eher ein Witz statt ein wirklicher Gegner, und auch die Geschichte um ihn herum erschien mir leider recht dünn. 

Man ist es von den Büchern und dessen Erzählungen , wie auch den Erzählungen aus den anderen Witcher Teilen gewohnt das die als das absolut mächtige und unglaublich Böse hingestellt werden und dann kommt nur sowas am Ende als "Finale" ... hätte ich mir ehrlich gesagt "wuchtiger" "tiefsinniger" und Spielerisch schwerer vorgestellt. 

Nichts desto trotz, tolles Spiel und die Schlacht um die Burg habe ich sehr sehr nice gefunden auch wenn sich mir nicht so recht erschließen wollte warum man unbedingt diesen Kampf alleine in der Burg führen musste...


----------



## BabaYaga (24. Januar 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> An welchen Orten warst du denn schon genau?
> Wenn du Glück hast, verkauft der Alchemist bei den Druiden auf Skellige auch ein paar derartige Rezepte, falls du seine Quest abgeschlossen hast.
> Und wenn du keine Lust hast, die ganze Map abzusuchen nach zufälligen Drops, dann kannst du ja immer noch cheaten und dir das Rezept herbeizaubern.



Nja cheaten will ich nicht und es ist ja nur der Vollständigkeit halber, brauchen tue ich sie ja nicht wirklich.
Es macht ja Spaß die Map abzugrasen aber nicht doppelt und dreifach zu denselben Orten. 
Ein paar Leute haben eben auf Youtube hochgeladen, wie sie diese zwei Öle gefunden haben. Im Gegensatz dazu haben andere auch ein Video von derselben Location hochgeladen um zu zeigen, dass die Sachen eben nicht immer an derselben Stelle sind *lach*. 

Z.b das hier =>https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pr1vN4DUfgY
Bei anderen und bei mir, ist an der Stelle aber nicht mal eine Kiste.

Oder hier: => https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-hDnBovb7A0
Die Kiste hatte ich schon geleert. Nach dem Video bin ich nochmal hin und dann war ein Zwergenschwert drin aber sonst nichts lol.

Bleibt mir wohl nix Anderes übrig als hin und wieder einfach die alten Gegenden abgrasen und erforschen.
Muss zugeben seit ich mit Hearts of Stone heute begonnen habe, macht es mir wieder deutlich mehr Spaß. Die Quests sind recht interessant und die ganzen Bugfixes seit meinem ersten Durchlauf wissen auch zu gefallen.

Also wenn es ohnehin wirklich keine fixen Plätze gibt für das Zeug, soll es mir recht sein. War mir schon bei der Fragestellung fast klar, dass sich das wohl nicht komplett easy lösen lassen wird. 
Immer diese Jäger und Sammler, wieso kann mir das nicht einfach egal sein


----------



## exesus (25. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

gestern habe ich es dann auch geschafft:
Ich habe die hauptstory von witcher 3 zu Ende gespielt und habe in den mir wichtigen punkten auch das erhoffte Ende bekommen .
Ein geniales Spiel, welches mich seit sehr langer Zeit wieder zu singleplayer spielen geführt hat.
Da mich allerdings die hauptstory dermaßen gefesselt hat, habe ich nur diese und die notwendigen nebenquests gemacht.... Zudem nur auf den unteren beiden Schwierigkeitsstufen, also nichts Welt bewegendes...
Jetzt möchte ich gerne weiter spielen... Was würde sich da mehr lohnen: einfach den jetzigen Spielstand weiter nutzen oder wirklich auf höherem Schwierigkeitsgrad noch mal ganz von vorne? Ich tendiere eher zu letzterem, habe aber bedenken, dass zu viel bei der story gleich bleibt oder gibt es wirklich mehrere Möglichkeiten die story stark zu beeinflussen? Abseits der Beziehung dir geralt am Ende eingeht, die steht nämlich bei mir fest, ähnlich wie ich gegen Ende mit Yen, Triss, ciri und den anderen umgehen werde...
Lohnt es sich  allein wegen der sets, Bomben und Öle auf die ich kaum geachtet habe nochmal auf einem höherem Schwierigkeitsgrad zu spielen und damit ein anderes spielerlebnis zu haben? 

Und wenn bald statt fullhd ein wqhd monitor dazu kommt sollte es auch vielleicht grafisch was anderes sein oder? 
Kann man die Bücher eigentlich auch empfehlen, überlege mir mal das erste zu holen...


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Januar 2016)

exesus schrieb:


> Kann man die Bücher eigentlich auch empfehlen, überlege mir mal das erste zu holen...


Die Bücher sind noch viel besser als die Spiele...

Also ja.


----------



## exesus (25. Januar 2016)

Alles klar, danke !

Und zum Rest meiner Fragen?


----------



## orca113 (26. Januar 2016)

@exesus, hats du schon Witcher 1 und 2 gespielt? Die sind auch gut. Gerade Witcher 2 ist auch grafisch eine Augenweide.

Probiere die beiden Games doch auch mal wenn dir die Witcher Welt gefällt.


----------



## exesus (26. Januar 2016)

Danke für den Tipp . Ich werde mir die beiden demnächst mal angucken, ich glaube aber, dass ich jetzt das Spiel nochmal auf Schwierigkeit 2-3 durchspielen werde anstatt auf 1 und ab und zu 2. dann werde ich mir auch für alles mehr Zeit lassen und mich zudem vielleicht mal mit ein paar Grafikmods ausprobieren . Und mit wqhd genießen


----------



## TammerID (26. Januar 2016)

Du könntest natürlich auch einfach das Addon spielen. Das soll ja von der Story besser sein als die normale Witcher Geschichte.
Ich werde damit auch nächste Woche starten und ich freue mich schon drauf


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Januar 2016)

exesus schrieb:


> Was würde sich da mehr lohnen: einfach den jetzigen Spielstand weiter nutzen oder wirklich auf höherem Schwierigkeitsgrad noch mal ganz von vorne? Ich tendiere eher zu letzterem, habe aber bedenken, dass zu viel bei der story gleich bleibt oder gibt es wirklich mehrere Möglichkeiten die story stark zu beeinflussen?



Wenn du die Nebenmissionen wirklich genießen willst, würde ich noch mal in einem höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad neu starten (vlt. New Game+ ?). Die ganzen Nebenquests haben eine Levelempfehlung, die man ernst nehmen sollte, weil die sonst schnell entweder zu schwer sind oder total langweilig werden. Leider gibt es jedoch nicht so viel Möglichkeiten die Hauptstory wesentlich zu beeinflussen. Ein paar Variationen sind aber durchaus drin. Das Add-On spielt man wohl auch am besten, während die Hauptstory noch läuft (wohl aber gegen Ende bei Level 30+).

Wenn du darauf keine Lust hast, dann kannst du natürlich auch auf das zweite Add-On warten. Und in der Zwischenzeit die Bücher lesen und/oder die Vorgängerspiele zocken.


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Januar 2016)

Ich empfehle NG+ und höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad. Da kann man auch mal "versehentlich" in high-level content reinlaufen, ohne lächerlich chancenlos zu sein. Mit Ekhidna und Archgriffin-Decoction bekommt man auch Totenkopfgegner klein (so lange es nicht unbedingt ein Wolfsrudel ist, von dem man umringt wird... da hilft nix mehr ).


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Januar 2016)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich empfehle NG+ und höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad. Da kann man auch mal "versehentlich" in high-level content reinlaufen, ohne lächerlich chancenlos zu sein. Mit Ekhidna und Archgriffin-Decoction bekommt man auch Totenkopfgegner klein *(so lange es nicht unbedingt ein Wolfsrudel ist, von dem man umringt wird... da hilft nix mehr *).



Doch, Beine in die Hand nehmen und laufen bis der Ausdauerbalken leer ist.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. Januar 2016)

F9, F9, F9...


----------



## exesus (26. Januar 2016)

Hmmm okay, dann werde ich vermutlich noch mal neu starten, sobald der WQHD Monitor da ist . Gibt es empfehlenswerte Grafikmods? Vielleicht auch welche mit wenig Leistung?^^
Kann ich das Addon auch noch bei einem angefangenem Spiel weiterspielen? Also wie läuft das genau ab?


----------



## BabaYaga (26. Januar 2016)

BeSweet Modifikationen kosten nicht mehr Leistung können das Spiel aber oft für dich optisch verhübschen. Ist allerdings alles Geschmackssache. Ansonsten sieht das Spiel auf maxed out ja ohnehin einfach nur hammermäßig aus.

Also ich hab am WE mit Hearts of Stone begonnen und von den Gegnerleveln ausgehend, machts wohl auch Sinn, das Addon erst gegen Ende der Hauptstory zu spielen. Unter Level 32 ist mir da bisweilen noch nichts untergekommen. Dafür aber wohl ein Erzgreif mit Level 40 und so aber die sind irgendwann auch nicht mehr wirklich ein Problem  Spiele weiterhin auf Todesmarsch und finde den Grad äußerst angenehm. Der Frosch hat mich gestern kurz mal etwas genervt, war aber dann mit der richtigen Taktit auch recht gut unter den Teppich zu kehren  Hab erst kürzlich Dark Souls beendet, dagegen sind die Gegner hier eh der reinste Kindergarten 

Und jap ich bin schon der Meinung, dass es sich ziemlich anders spielt auf den höheren Graden, eben weil man schon auch mal dazu getreten wird, von Alchemie & Co Gebrauch zu machen.
Auf den nierigen Graden kannst du im Grunde alles ohne Hilfsmittel ziemlich easy umhacken. Wenn du erst mal gelernt hast mit deinem Equipment umzugehen, wird dir das auch ziemlich schnell langweilig ohne herausfordernde Gegner. Allerdings kommt es eben darauf an wie du gerne spielen möchtest. Manche wollen ja nur die Story genießen und so wenig wie möglich kämpfen und wenn, möchten sie sich nicht lange damit aufhalten.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Januar 2016)

Das einzige was mich an TW3 momentan wirklich tierisch nervt ist, das man die meiste Zeit nicht die hand vor Augen sieht da es regnet und es bei Regen so dunkel ist als würde man in einer finsteren Höhle stehen...


----------



## LDNV (27. Januar 2016)

hm das Problem habe ich nicht. Klar ist es dunkler, aber nicht zu dunkel oder so dunkel wie in einer Höhle . 

Hast du den Ingame Gamma Regler mal zur Rate gezogen?


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Januar 2016)

LDNV schrieb:


> hm das Problem habe ich nicht. Klar ist es dunkler, aber nicht zu dunkel oder so dunkel wie in einer Höhle .
> 
> Hast du den Ingame Gamma Regler mal zur Rate gezogen?



Klar, akzeptabel ist es nur wen ich ihn ganz nach Rechts auf Anschlag stellte, aber dann ist es bei guten Wetter wieder viel zu überstrahlt...
Irgendwie merkwürdig, hab nicht in Erinnerung das ich bei Patch 1.06 damals dieses Problem hatte.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (27. Januar 2016)

Kannst dir ansonsten bei Nexus die Belichtung mit den Mods "verbessern". Ansonsten eine Frage: Was wurde im Patch 1.12.1 gemacht? Hotfixes oder weitaus mehr? Denn GoG erinnert mich jedesmal ob ich nicht updaten will, habe aber bedenken die Mods nochmals neu zu platzieren. Daselbe mit Nexus welcher auch mal das Layout komplett neugestaltet hat.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Januar 2016)

Patrick.C schrieb:


> Kannst dir ansonsten bei Nexus die Belichtung mit den Mods "verbessern". Ansonsten eine Frage: Was wurde im Patch 1.12.1 gemacht? Hotfixes oder weitaus mehr? Denn GoG erinnert mich jedesmal ob ich nicht updaten will, habe aber bedenken die Mods nochmals neu zu platzieren. Daselbe mit Nexus welcher auch mal das Layout komplett neugestaltet hat.



Soweit ich weiß wurde nur die fehlerhafte Darstellung des Auswertungsbildschirms bei Gwint korrigiert, die mit Patch 1.12 kam, also nur ein Hotfix.

Hier die notes vom Fix:



> Patch 1.12.1 (21 January 2016)Hearts of Stone
> 
> Fixes a problem whereby boards shown after finishing a game of Gwent were incorrectly grayed out.
> Restores the progress bar shown when passing a round during a game of Gwent.


----------



## BabaYaga (27. Januar 2016)

Also das mit der Dunkelheit finde ich im Moment optimal. Bei mir steht der Regler sogar fast komplett links lol aber das ist wohl auch abhängig vom Monitor.


----------



## orca113 (31. Januar 2016)

Hallöchen, 

hat oder hatte von euch auch jemand das Problem das ihr die Quest "Verteidiger des Glaubens nicht abschließen konntet?



Spoiler



Veim dritten Schrein lungert doch so eine Gruppe "Studenten" rum. Denen muß man mit den Fäusten die Fresse polieren. Wenn ich die drei Studenten da vermöbelt habe und mir ihren Anführer greifen will steht der nur stocksteif da und es geht nicht weiter. kann den in keinster Weise angreifen. Er hat -1 als Stärke angegeben



Weiss einer Rat?

Spielversion 1.12.1


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Januar 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hallöchen,
> 
> hat oder hatte von euch auch jemand das Problem das ihr die Quest "Verteidiger des Glaubens nicht abschließen konntet?
> 
> ...



Reperaturfunktion vom Galaxy Client, oder falls auf Steam gekauft, Steam benutzen. Danach sollte es wieder funktionieren.


----------



## orca113 (31. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Reperaturfunktion vom Galaxy Client, oder falls auf Steam gekauft, Steam benutzen. Danach sollte es wieder funktionieren.



Habe ich gerade gemacht, leider musste ich los zu einer Verabredung. Kann frühestens morgen testen ob es nun geht.

Habt ihr das auch so gelöst?


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Januar 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Habe ich gerade gemacht, leider musste ich los zu einer Verabredung. Kann frühestens morgen testen ob es nun geht.
> 
> Habt ihr das auch so gelöst?



Das Problem tritt scheinbar meist nach Patches auf, warum auch immer das der Fall ist. Hatte das von dir beschriebene Problem auch 2 mal, jeweils halt nach Patch auf 1.12 und 1.12.1, allerdings nicht bei Verteidiger des Glaubens, die funktionierte problemlos.
Der erste mal war bei der Hauptquest wo man mit Keira Metz in den Elfenruinen geht und am Ende gegen den Reiter der Jagd kämpfen musste und dann bei der Rückblende mit Ciri in Skellige wo die Jagd das Dorf Lofoten angriff.


----------



## exesus (31. Januar 2016)

Hab in den letzten Tagen nochmal auf Schwierigkeit 3 angefangen, der erste Run war 1-2 und wirklich nur Story, muss sagen mit Nebenquests passt alles schon ein bisschen besser und man erlebt auch mehr .
Allein die Monster, die man dann eher sieht, wenn man mehr Nebenquests macht und mehr erkundett.. .


----------



## Scholdarr (31. Januar 2016)

exesus schrieb:


> Hab in den letzten Tagen nochmal auf Schwierigkeit 3 angefangen, der erste Run war 1-2 und wirklich nur Story, muss sagen mit Nebenquests passt alles schon ein bisschen besser und man erlebt auch mehr .
> Allein die Monster, die man dann eher sieht, wenn man mehr Nebenquests macht und mehr erkundett.. .



Naja, das ist bei einem guten RPG ja eigentlich immer so. Keine Ahnung, warum du das beim ersten Mal nur durchgerusht hast. Eigentlich sollte imo der erste Durchgang schon der bestmögliche sein, einfach weil er am eindrücklichsten ist und du ja auch gar nicht weißt, ob du noch Gelegenheit haben wirst, das Spiel noch mehrmals zu zocken...


----------



## orca113 (1. Februar 2016)

Sagt mal Leute, um mit Hearts of Stone zu beginnen was muss man da machen?


----------



## exesus (1. Februar 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Naja, das ist bei einem guten RPG ja eigentlich immer so. Keine Ahnung, warum du das beim ersten Mal nur durchgerusht hast. Eigentlich sollte imo der erste Durchgang schon der bestmögliche sein, einfach weil er am eindrücklichsten ist und du ja auch gar nicht weißt, ob du noch Gelegenheit haben wirst, das Spiel noch mehrmals zu zocken...



Ich weiß, dass das meistens so ist . Ich wollte eigentlich am Anfang auch gar nicht so durchrushen, aber die story hat mich richtig gefesselt und daher wollte ich schnell durch . Die Zeit zum nochmal durchspielen war eigentlich schon nach mehreren Stunden hauptstory klar reserviert . Und da man ja unterschiedliche Handlungsstränge hat ist das auch nicht so schlimm, da ich zumindest einen teil vom Ende diesmal auf jeden Fall ändern möchte, sofern es halt geht


----------



## turbosnake (1. Februar 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Sagt mal Leute, um mit Hearts of Stone zu beginnen was muss man da machen?


Die entsprechenden Quests annehmen oder das Add-On alleine starten.


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Februar 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Sagt mal Leute, um mit Hearts of Stone zu beginnen was muss man da machen?


Nüx weiter - wenn du einen existierenden Spielstand lädst, bekommst du eine Benachrichtigung und eine neue Quest ins Journal.


----------



## orca113 (1. Februar 2016)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Nüx weiter - wenn du einen existierenden Spielstand lädst, bekommst du eine Benachrichtigung und eine neue Quest ins Journal.



Welche Quest ist das? Heisst die auch Hearts of Stone oder was? 

Habe das Gefühl als wäre bei meiner Neuinstallation irgendwas verloren gegangen ist.


----------



## turbosnake (1. Februar 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Welche Quest ist das? Heisst die auch Hearts of Stone oder was?


Nein, da steht nur das sie zu dem DLC gehört.



> Habe das Gefühl als wäre bei meiner Neuinstallation irgendwas verloren gegangen ist.


Hoffentlich hast du das DLC auch installiert.


----------



## orca113 (1. Februar 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Nein, da steht nur das sie zu dem DLC gehört.
> 
> 
> Hoffentlich hast du das DLC auch installiert.



Das habe ich. Wird im Spielstartmenü angezeigt.


----------



## M4xw0lf (1. Februar 2016)

"Evil's soft first touches" heißt die erste Quest. Ist im Journal auch mehr als eindeutig gekennzeichnet, blaue Schrift, HoS-Kürzel nebendran... kann man nicht übersehen. Das spricht also dafür, dass etwas anderes nicht stimmt.


----------



## BabaYaga (1. Februar 2016)

Jop das Addon besteht nicht nur aus einer Quest sondern aus verschiedenen Haupt- Nebenquests & Schatzssuchen.
Sobald das Addon installiert ist, bekommst du ohnehin einen Hinweis darauf, selbst wenn du ein altes Savegame ladest.
Zudem sind all diese neuen Quests *blau* im Questlog vermerkt, schwer zu übersehen.

Bin übrigens extrem begeistert von dem Addon. Das nenne ich mal eine ordentliche Storyerweiterung.
Alleine die Dialoge bei den Hauptquests, hab mich schon halb tot gelacht gestern haha


----------



## exesus (3. Februar 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

sagt mal, gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit irgendwie an die Version von gog zu kommem, wenn man den steam key schon eingelöst hat?
Hab den steam key geschenkt bekommen und nem geschenkten Gaul schaut man ja nicht ins Maul... Trotzdem wurde ich die Entwickler gerne unterstützen, wenn sie das Spiel.schon DRM frei verkaufen wollen... Diese steambindung ist nämlich nicht so ideal...
Vermutlich ist das nur mit einem Neukauf möglich ne?


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Februar 2016)

exesus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> sagt mal, gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit irgendwie an die Version von gog zu kommem, wenn man den steam key schon eingelöst hat?
> Hab den steam key geschenkt bekommen und nem geschenkten Gaul schaut man ja nicht ins Maul... Trotzdem wurde ich die Entwickler gerne unterstützen, wenn sie das Spiel.schon DRM frei verkaufen wollen... Diese steambindung ist nämlich nicht so ideal...
> Vermutlich ist das nur mit einem Neukauf möglich ne?



Wenn du die GOG-Fassung haben willst, musst du sie neu kaufen.

Allerdings ist die Steam-Version prinizpiell auch DRM-frei, wenn du das Spiel einmal installiert und aktiviert hast per Steam. Danach kannst du das Spiel jederzeit kopieren wie du willst und auch ohne den Steam-Client zocken.


----------



## DaxTrose (3. Februar 2016)

exesus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> sagt mal, gibt es auch eine Möglichkeit irgendwie an die Version von gog zu kommem, wenn man den steam key schon eingelöst hat?
> Hab den steam key geschenkt bekommen und nem geschenkten Gaul schaut man ja nicht ins Maul... Trotzdem wurde ich die Entwickler gerne unterstützen, wenn sie das Spiel.schon DRM frei verkaufen wollen... Diese steambindung ist nämlich nicht so ideal...
> Vermutlich ist das nur mit einem Neukauf möglich ne?




Du kannst die Entwickler dahingehend unterstützen, in dem Du Dir noch den Expanson Pass kaufst! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## exesus (3. Februar 2016)

Hatte ich auch vor, nur das muss ja wieder steam sein...


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Februar 2016)

exesus schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch vor, nur das muss ja wieder steam sein...



Auch davon bekommt der Entwickler Geld.


----------



## exesus (4. Februar 2016)

Das stimr natürlich . Der pass wird gekauft, sobald ich mit der hauptstory auf Schwierigkeit 3 durch bin


----------



## 100001 (5. Februar 2016)

Lohnt sich W3 wirklich zu kaufen, oder doch alles überhypt?


----------



## the_leon (5. Februar 2016)

Meine Meinung: lohnt sich definitiv.
Schau mal im Sale, gleich mit dlcs.


----------



## 100001 (5. Februar 2016)

Ok, wenn dann kauf ich es über GoG als DRM Frei


----------



## orca113 (6. Februar 2016)

Meiner Meinung nach das einzige Spiel in den letzten Jahren wo der Hype gerechtfertigt ist.

Im Ernst, es lohnt sich richtig.


----------



## 100001 (6. Februar 2016)

OK, gerade gekauft


----------



## schmodel (6. Februar 2016)

hat einer schon Infos gefunden ausser irgendwann im ersten Halbjahr 2016 wann das nächste Addon rauskommt?


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Februar 2016)

schmodel schrieb:


> hat einer schon Infos gefunden ausser irgendwann im ersten Halbjahr 2016 wann das nächste Addon rauskommt?



Nein, wenn das von CDPR bekannt gegeben worden wäre, oder aber es irgendwo geleaked wäre, gäbe es dazu auch schon 110%ig eine News.
Mehr als das es im ersten Halbjahr 2016, aber nicht im ersten Quartal, erscheinen soll ist nach wie vor nicht bekannt.


----------



## 100001 (6. Februar 2016)

Tolles Game 

Läuft selbst mit 4GB Ram und der 570 1,28GB eines Freundes einwandfrei auf Mittel (wo gibts AA konnte die Einstellung nicht finden)

Nur was schade ist:
Das man keine Verschlossenen Türen knacken kann
Ebenso den Pferd Namen zu ändern, ich mein Plötze


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Februar 2016)

100001 schrieb:


> Ebenso den Pferd Namen zu ändern, ich mein Plötze



Es würde keinen Sinn machen die Namen der Pferde zu ändern da Geralt seine Pferde, auch in den Büchern, immer Plötze nennt. 

Siehe auch hier: Plötze - Hexer-Wiki - Wikia


----------



## Scalon (6. Februar 2016)

100001 schrieb:


> [...]
> Ebenso den Pferd Namen zu ändern, ich mein Plötze


spiele es auf Englisch, dann heißt dein Pferd Roach


----------



## 100001 (6. Februar 2016)

OK; Aber das man keine Verschlossenen Türen knacken kann stört da noch mehr


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Februar 2016)

100001 schrieb:


> OK; Aber das man keine Verschlossenen Türen knacken kann stört da noch mehr



Nein tut es nicht, Geralt ist ein Monstertöter kein Dieb / Einbrecher. Seiner Ausbildung zum Hexer hat das töten von Monstern jeglicher Art umfasst, dazu entsprechend etwas Alchemie und ein Grundverständnis für Magie und den Umgang mit Stahl und Silberschwert, nicht aber wie man Schlösser knackt, das muss ein Hexer auch nicht können um Monster zu töten. Entsprechend muss Geralt auch keine Schlösser knacken können. The Witcher ist nicht Skyrim wo man Magie um sich werfender Plattenrüstung tragender, bogenschießender, Schlösser knackender Supermann ist.


----------



## turbosnake (7. Februar 2016)

Es ist nur seltsam das Aard keine Türen öffnen kann.
Mir kommt der Zauber eigentlich recht stark vor, abgesehen von den Türen und Zäunen kann man damit fast alles aus dem Weg räumen.


----------



## Scholdarr (7. Februar 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Es ist nur seltsam das Aard keine Türen öffnen kann.
> Mir kommt der Zauber eigentlich recht stark vor, abgesehen von den Türen und Zäunen kann man damit fast alles aus dem Weg räumen.



Das ist der Storykonsistenz geschuldet. Klar könnte Aard theoretisch Türen eindrücken. Aber Geralt ist nun mal kein Dieb und daher ist das auch nicht nötig. In der Hinsicht ist das Spiel mehr Action Adventure als Rollenspiel.


----------



## 100001 (7. Februar 2016)

Naja aber die Logik fehlt dahingehend auch, 
Geralt mit seiner Möglichkeit den Verstand zu manipulieren kann den Bürger nicht dazu überreden das dieser sein Haus aufsperrt.

Naja Dieb hin oder her,
man kann ja die unvesperrten Häuser ausnehmen


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Februar 2016)

100001 schrieb:


> man kann ja die unvesperrten Häuser ausnehmen



Das ist halt denn Spielern und deren Präferenz beim Spieldesign geschuldet. Die meisten Spieler wollen viel looten können und wer würde denn in ein Haus gehen und erkunden wenn es da nichts zu looten gäbe. 
So mag es nicht logisch sein, aber halt "notwendig".


----------



## Two-Face (8. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das ist halt denn Spielern und deren Präferenz beim Spieldesign geschuldet. Die meisten Spieler wollen viel looten können und wer würde denn in ein Haus gehen und erkunden wenn es da nichts zu looten gäbe.
> So mag es nicht logisch sein, aber halt "notwendig".


Man kann also in den Orten wieder kreuz und quer alles looten was man will und den ansässigen Händlern zurückverkaufen?
Ich dachte, diesmal würden einem die Wachen ein's auf's Maul geben, ähnlich wie diese dubiosen "Steuereintreiber".

BTW, mal eine Frage zwischendurch, taucht in TW3 eigentlich Kalkstein wieder auf und kann man sich mit dem wieder schön über Alchimie austauschen?


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Man kann also in den Orten wieder kreuz und quer alles looten was man will und den ansässigen Händlern zurückverkaufen?
> Ich dachte, diesmal würden einem die Wachen ein's auf's Maul geben, ähnlich wie diese dubiosen "Steuereintreiber".



Teilweise greifen dich Wachen an wenn du in ihrer Gegenwart, sie dich dabei also sieht, was stiehlst, aber wenn keine Wache in der Nähe ist passiert da nichts, egal wieviel du die Finger lang machst.



Two-Face schrieb:


> BTW, mal eine Frage zwischendurch, taucht in TW3 eigentlich Kalkstein wieder auf und kann man sich mit dem wieder schön über Alchimie austauschen?



In Persona nein, kann er auch nicht, warum will ich jetzt nicht spoilern, aber erwähnt wird er 2-3 mal.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> In Persona nein, kann er auch nicht, warum will ich jetzt nicht spoilern, aber erwähnt wird er 2-3 mal.


Hätte jetzt auch direkt im Witcher-Wiki nachsehen können, wollte aber gerade aus Spoilergründen nicht.

War mein ganz persönlicher Lieblings-NPC aus TW1, irgendwie genial der Typ.
Schade, dass er nicht wieder auftaucht, hoffe aber, dass ihn die Entwickler wenigstens eine Art würdiges Andenken verpasst haben.


----------



## orca113 (9. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Hätte jetzt auch direkt im Witcher-Wiki nachsehen können, wollte aber gerade aus Spoilergründen nicht.
> 
> War mein ganz persönlicher Lieblings-NPC aus TW1, irgendwie genial der Typ.
> Schade, dass er nicht wieder auftaucht, hoffe aber, dass ihn die Entwickler wenigstens eine Art würdiges Andenken verpasst haben.


 
War Kalkstein der arabisch aussehende Typ mit Bart und Polendialekt?


----------



## Two-Face (9. Februar 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> War Kalkstein der arabisch aussehende Typ mit Bart und Polendialekt?


Ob das jetzt ein Polendialekt war, weiß ich nicht, ich weiß nur, dass man irgendwo im Spiel erfährt, das er womöglich von Gnomen abstammt.

Aber er hatte ein arabisches Aussehen, und ein bisschen ulkig war er auch.


----------



## orca113 (10. Februar 2016)

Ja alles klar der hat nen Polendialekt.

Mir gefielen einige Charaktere sehr gut. Auch dieser Marlöwe. Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob der nochmal auftauchen könnte.


----------



## 100001 (10. Februar 2016)

So Eredin ist tot, schade das man mit den Mainquest "Personen". nicht mehr interagieren kann 


Ich weis nicht warum doch recht viele wegen der Performance rum mosern,
bei mir* limitieren einzig und alleine die 4GB Ram, Cpu ~75%, Gpu ~75% , GpuRam ~1100MB

*1680x1050; Mittel; Textur/Detailstufe Hoch; Vignettierung+Lichtrahlen An


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Februar 2016)

100001 schrieb:


> So Eredin ist tot, schade das man mit den Mainquest "Personen". nicht mehr interagieren kann
> 
> 
> Ich weis nicht warum doch recht viele wegen der Performance rum mosern,
> ...



Keine Ahnung, die Performence in TW3 ist eigentlich sehr gut, für die gebotene Grafik.
Man kann selbst mit einem etwas älteren, oder nicht ganz so starken PC bei FullHD noch mit 30FPS auf Hohen Einstellungen zocken, Dragon Age: Inquistion war das wesentlich grenzwärtiger...

Ich hätte in TW3 sogar liebend gerne einige FPS gegen höhere Reichweite bei der Grasdarstellung und besseres LOD eingetauscht, leider nur flackert das Gras extrem wenn man die Sichtweite in der ini erhöht und ändert höheres LOD in der ini leider kaum die Art der "Agressivität" wie es eingeblendet wird.


----------



## orca113 (10. Februar 2016)

Das stimmt, da hat manch ein anderes Game (meist AAA Titel der großen Publisher) den wesentlich schlechteren Ressourcenhaushalt.


----------



## Bockwurstus (16. Februar 2016)

Hey Leute, da ich jetzt endlich einen neuen PC hab, der Witcher auch packt, wollte ich gleich mal nachfragen, was für eine Version ich mir denn jetzt holen sollte, damit ich alles bisher schon erschienende dabei hab, weil ich da irgendwie nicht ganz durchblicke :/
Am günstigsten ist wahrscheinlich ein Key. Gibt es vielleicht momentan sogar irgendwo Angebote?


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Februar 2016)

Bockwurstus schrieb:


> Hey Leute, da ich jetzt endlich einen neuen PC hab, der Witcher auch packt, wollte ich gleich mal nachfragen, was für eine Version ich mir denn jetzt holen sollte, damit ich alles bisher schon erschienende dabei hab, weil ich da irgendwie nicht ganz durchblicke :/
> Am günstigsten ist wahrscheinlich ein Key. Gibt es vielleicht momentan sogar irgendwo Angebote?



Wenn du alles willst, was es bisher gibt, musst du dir das Hauptspiel und die Expansion "Hearts of Stone" holen. Die gibt es entweder alleine oder im Season Pack mit der nächsten Expansion, die dieses Jahr noch erscheint. Ob du das Spiel für GOG oder Steam willst, musst du selbst entscheiden. Keys für GOG fangen aktuell bei ca. 25€ an, z.B. bei GMG. Das Add-On kostet noch mal 10€ extra, oder ab ca. 20€ für den ganzen Season Pass.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (16. Februar 2016)

Bockwurstus schrieb:


> Hey Leute, da ich jetzt endlich einen neuen PC hab, der Witcher auch packt, wollte ich gleich mal nachfragen, was für eine Version ich mir denn jetzt holen sollte, damit ich alles bisher schon erschienende dabei hab, weil ich da irgendwie nicht ganz durchblicke :/
> Am günstigsten ist wahrscheinlich ein Key. Gibt es vielleicht momentan sogar irgendwo Angebote?


Ich würde die GoG Version empfehlen. DRM Frei und vom Publisher selbst, stets gepflegt (CD: Projekt). 

Anbieter gibt es zuhauf, meine Favs sind mmoga, hrk, gog selbst beim sale oder g2a. Für die Erweiterung ist die Frage ob du es im Bundle oder einzeln kaufen willst. Wenn du das zweite Addon bei Release spielen willst, kauf den Season Pass, ansonsten getrennt später kaufen. 

Abschliessend ein Nexusmod Account machen und die beliebtesten Mods plus eigene Vorlieben auswählen und los gehts.


----------



## orca113 (16. Februar 2016)

Bockwurstus schrieb:


> Hey Leute, da ich jetzt endlich einen neuen PC hab, der Witcher auch packt, wollte ich gleich mal nachfragen, was für eine Version ich mir denn jetzt holen sollte, damit ich alles bisher schon erschienende dabei hab, weil ich da irgendwie nicht ganz durchblicke :/
> Am günstigsten ist wahrscheinlich ein Key. Gibt es vielleicht momentan sogar irgendwo Angebote?



Hai Bockwurstus (geiler Name im Übrigen...)!

Geht es dir jetzt ausschliesslich um Witcher 3 oder auch um andere wie Witcher 1 +2 Sachen?

Also ich würde dir empfehlen die GOG Version zu kaufen (da gibt's auch Keys für). Spiel es dann erst mal. Dann kannst du immernoch schauen ob du dir noch das Add on Hearts Of Stone holst oder gleich zum Season Pass greifst. Der enthält dann sowohl Hearts Of Stone und das noch dieses Jahr erscheinende Blood And Wine.


----------



## schmodel (16. Februar 2016)

Mal was anderes.Wie installiert mann richtig Mods?
Es geht mir speziel um 
" Bequemes Schnellreisen"
Eine Anleitung die ich gefunden habe besagt:
Im Witcher Verzeichniss einen Ordner mit dem Namen "Mods" erstellen und darin dann die Mod entpacken.
Soweit so gut.
Aber es startet dann nicht mehr-
Es werden einige Dateien versucht zu reparieren danach kommt eine ellenlange Fehlermeldung.
Als ich den Ordner wieder entfernt hatte ist alles wieder ok.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (16. Februar 2016)

Allgemein: Geh auf Nexusmods und installiere dir das Programm. Verzeichnis auswählen (Dort wo du dein Spiel hast - Standard (also nichts machen)). Dann die Mods auswählen welche mit dem Nexus Programm direkt verwaltet werden können und schwupps hast du die Mods. 

Dein jetziges Problem: Bei Schnellreisen ist es eher ein Konflikt. Ich habe es auch probiert (zweimal), aber nachher gelassen. Schau bei YT oder der Beschreibung und evtl. die Kommentare zum Mod. Und auch wichtig welche Version hast du aktuell und auf welcher Plattform (Steam, GoG)?


----------



## schmodel (17. Februar 2016)

ok danke-Das werde ich heute Abend mal aussprobieren.
Achso ich habe das Spiel von Gog


----------



## Kikimira (22. Februar 2016)

Moin - es ist vielleicht etwas spät, aber ich hoffe es kann mir noch jemand helfen: 

Es geht um die Quest "Waffenbrüder: Novigrad" - " Hilf triss, ihre Pflichten in Novigrad zu erfüllen"
Ich komme hier nicht weiter, der Dialog mit Triss endet ohne weitere, relevante Optionen, es gibt keinen Marker auf der Map etc.
Weiterhin habe ich auch nur "Sammel sie alle" und "Blutsbande" als Nebenquests auf. 

Völlig ergebnislos war meine bisherige Recherche nicht: Ich vermute, dass ich mir "Jetzt oder nie" fehlt, eine Radovid Quest die in "Die meist gesucht Frau Temeriens" führt. 

Aber ich finde weder Radovid noch sonst irgendwelchen Anhaltspunkte. 

Die Quest ist zwar theoretisch skipable, aber 



Spoiler



ich würde Triss gerne dabei haben, wenn die Wilde Jagd nach Kear Morhen einfällt.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Februar 2016)

Kikimira schrieb:


> Moin - es ist vielleicht etwas spät, aber ich hoffe es kann mir noch jemand helfen:
> 
> Es geht um die Quest "Waffenbrüder: Novigrad" - " Hilf triss, ihre Pflichten in Novigrad zu erfüllen"
> Ich komme hier nicht weiter, der Dialog mit Triss endet ohne weitere, relevante Optionen, es gibt keinen Marker auf der Map etc.
> ...





Spoiler



Hast du die Quest mit der Suche nach Hurrensohn schon beendet? Danach solltest du eigentlich direkt von Radovids Soldaten zu Radovid gebracht werden und "die meistgesuchte Frau Temeriens" sollte beginnen. Nachdem du mit Radovid auf seinem Schiff gesprochen hast sollte, nachdem du wieder an Land bist, ein Bote erscheinen der dir einen Brief von Triss gibt und der "Jetzt oder nie!" startet.

Hast du denn Brief gelesen? Ohne denn Brief gelesen zu haben kannst du Triss nämlich nicht auf die Quest ansprechen, da du ja anscheinend auch "Jetzt oder nie!" schon aktiv hast solltest du eigentlich im Besitz des Briefes sein, weil die Quest erst trigert wenn man mit Radovid gesprochen hat  und man den Brief erhält.

Aber Vorsicht, wenn du denn Brief liest bevor du "die meistgesuchte Frau Temeriens" abgeschlossen hast kannst du mit Triss nicht mehr über einen Gegenstand sprechen denn du in der Quest findest, außerdem solltest du noch die Nebenquest mit Zoltans Geschäft mit den Gwintkarten abschließen, bevor du denn Brief liest, da es dort ebenfalls einen Gegenstand gibt über denn man mit Triss nur solange reden kann wie man denn Brief nicht gelesen hat.


----------



## Kikimira (22. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hast du die Quest mit der Suche nach Hurrensohn schon beendet? Danach solltest du eigentlich direkt von Radovids Soldaten zu Radovid gebracht werden und "die meistgesuchte Frau Temeriens" sollte beginnen. Nachdem du mit Radovid auf seinem Schiff gesprochen hast sollte, nachdem du wieder an Land bist, ein Bote erscheinen der dir einen Brief von Triss gibt und der "Jetzt oder nie!" startet.



ja, 



Spoiler



ist tot der gute.  aber ich hatte kein script event. hier wird wohl der fehler liegen. 
jetzt muss ich mir überlegen, ob ich den riesen batzen nochmal neu spiele oder ohne triss...



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hast du denn Brief gelesen? Ohne denn Brief gelesen zu haben kannst du Triss nämlich nicht auf die Quest ansprechen, da du ja anscheinend auch "Jetzt oder nie!" schon aktiv hast



nein, ich hab keinen brief bekommen / kein bote.

danke dir erstmal soweit. ich versuche mal den "hurensohn" trigger zu provozieren. 


/e

bin da nochmal in seinem oxenfurter anwesen etwas rumgespuckt, aber ohne trigger.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Februar 2016)

Kikimira schrieb:


> ja,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Im ummauerten Anwesen nahe dem Wegweiser bei der großen Brücke, über die du von Velen nach Oxenfurt kommst, da sollten nach Hurensohns tot vor dem Tor einige redanische Soldaten auf dich warten.


----------



## Kikimira (22. Februar 2016)

ohne erfolg - da lässt sich wohl nichts mehr machen. 
und, da ich das ding auf "todesmarsch" spiele, werde ich wohl kein altes save laden. 

ich bitte dich dann hier mal um nen spoiler:

welche rolle wird triss zum ende von vanilla hin spielen, wenn ich sie denn zum partizipieren hätte bewegen können? 

[ich lese den thread dann, wenn ich fertig bin] danke dir.  xo


----------



## Scholdarr (22. Februar 2016)

Kikimira schrieb:


> rolle wird triss zum ende von vanilla hin spielen, wenn ich sie denn zum partizipieren hätte bewegen können?





Spoiler



Triss kommt so oder so nach Kaer Morhen. Man kann sie einfach nicht wirklich verjagen...


----------



## dertourist48 (29. Februar 2016)

Ich habe keinen Ton bei den Videosequenzen. Weiß jemand ,woran das liegen könnte ?


----------



## Lamacra (1. März 2016)

In letzter Zeit Irgendeinen Mod drauf gemacht?


----------



## jumpel (1. März 2016)

Moin Leute,
spawnen eigentlich die kleinen Jollen mal neu? Ich hab schon ziemlich oft ein' auf Titanic gemacht und langsam gehen mir die Nusschalen aus


----------



## Scalon (1. März 2016)

mal mit meditieren oder Schnellreise versucht?


----------



## jumpel (1. März 2016)

hab ich.


----------



## MG42 (7. März 2016)

Habe die GoG Version... und surfen wenn es auch mit einem gescheiten Overlay (und der Gog-Overlay lädt endlos) ginge vor-Ort zu surfen; zumal die +25% des Downsamplings auf Desktop und das nativ-ausgeführte Spiel beim "Wechseln" der Auflösung bis 5 Sekunden dauert ist das ziemlich nervig.
Habe schon geschafft das Steam Overlay in WoT zu benutzen was an sich keine Kunst ist, aber das..., wie zwinge ich dem Game das Steam overlay auf? Ich wills nicht unbedingt nochmal kaufen es sei denn stark reduziert im Sale.


----------



## Scholdarr (7. März 2016)

MG42 schrieb:


> Habe die GoG Version... und surfen wenn es auch mit einem gescheiten Overlay (und der Gog-Overlay lädt endlos) ginge vor-Ort zu surfen; zumal die +25% des Downsamplings auf Desktop und das nativ-ausgeführte Spiel beim "Wechseln" der Auflösung bis 5 Sekunden dauert ist das ziemlich nervig.
> Habe schon geschafft das Steam Overlay in WoT zu benutzen was an sich keine Kunst ist, aber das..., wie zwinge ich dem Game das Steam overlay auf? Ich wills nicht unbedingt nochmal kaufen es sei denn stark reduziert im Sale.



Externe exe in Steam einbinden geht nicht?


----------



## MG42 (7. März 2016)

Doch geht... aber das war nicht der Grund .
Ich muss das Game von Steam aus starten... und natürlich muss Steam im Hintergrund laufen . ^^

Komfortabel ist der Steam-Browser auch nicht (Lesezeichen, Verlauf, etc) bei manchen Sachen muss ich halt doch raustabben,  und performant gerade auch nicht... MAche ich eine Tastatureingabe,  wird diese etwa um 1-2 Sekunden verzögert. Nicht pro Buchstabe, sondern die Eingabe, egal wie viele Zeichen ich schaffe. Das ist in anderen Anwendunge nicht der Fall. Aber wenigstens funktoniert der Overlay. Stema ist schon so alt, aber so einen Browser mit den Funktionen von vor 15 Jahren, naja, aber speichern werden sie wahrscheinlich jede meiner Eingaben und Verläufe....

Edit: Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wie man dieses Speed Limit auf dem Pferd in der Stadt umgehen kann? Also wenn man mit dem Limit rausreitet kann man nicht auch weit außerhalb der Stadtgrenzen (wo die Grenzen sind für die Engine, k.A.) und nicht anhält bzw. bei einer älteren Verison war es mal so, musste ich neustarten bevor das wieder normal vonstatten ging.  Es müsste doch auch umgekehrt gehen...
Und eine Mod, außer für die Optik gibt es lt. Suchmaschine nicht.

Edit 2: das mit dem bug ist immer noch so, aus der Stadt mit schnellreise raus und in der Wildnis wie in der Stadt.  Besser die entfernen das Limit, es mach überhaupt keinen Sinn.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. März 2016)

MG42 schrieb:


> Edit: Hat jemand ne Ahnung, wie man dieses Speed Limit auf dem Pferd in der Stadt umgehen kann? Also wenn man mit dem Limit rausreitet kann man nicht auch weit außerhalb der Stadtgrenzen (wo die Grenzen sind für die Engine, k.A.) und nicht anhält bzw. bei einer älteren Verison war es mal so, musste ich neustarten bevor das wieder normal vonstatten ging.  Es müsste doch auch umgekehrt gehen...
> Und eine Mod, außer für die Optik gibt es lt. Suchmaschine nicht.
> 
> Edit 2: das mit dem bug ist immer noch so, aus der Stadt mit schnellreise raus und in der Wildnis wie in der Stadt.  Besser die entfernen das Limit, es mach überhaupt keinen Sinn.



Das man mit dem Pferd in der Stadt nicht schnell reiten kann ist beabsichtigt und kein Bug, oder Fehler vom Spiel. 
Macht sich halt nicht gut wenn man beim schnellen reiten inder Stadt die Leute umreitet, darum die Begrenzung und weil es so atmospherischer ist.

Wenn du schneller unterwegs sein willst, in der Stadt, dann sprinte zu Fuß, bist in der Regel was schneller von A nach B.


----------



## MG42 (7. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das man mit dem Pferd in der Stadt nicht schnell reiten kann ist beabsichtigt und kein Bug, oder Fehler vom Spiel.
> (...)


Ich meine den Bug; wenn du aus der Stadt gehst, egal ob du rausreitest oder per Schnellreise und dann reitest; Das Limit ist immer noch aktiv, auch nach neuladen. Musste neustarten  ...

Ob das der Atmosphäre dienlich ist... Naja, Einwurf  ... Ohne Schaden/Verletzung reiten oder laufen macht kein Sinn; Deswegen Speedlimit weg und Schaden her, auch am Pferd, soweit dass es sterben kann also ist dasselbe wie wenn man von so einem Hirnlosracer wie Need for Speed auf Assetto Corsa umsattelt . 
Vor allem macht Kämpfen auf dem Pferd weniger Sinn, weil es sich hinzieht und gerade das Wenden bein niedriger Geschwindigkeit sowie Präzision durch das Timing meistens fehl und da geht der Streich ins Leere.
Das ändert auch nix bei längerer Spieldauer, es verbessert sich etwas, dass man gefühlt 5-10% öfter trifft . Gerade das Nekkerkriegerabsud; in Kombi mit diversen Tränken, und Ölen, und man kann sich schon an einen höherstufigen Gegner rantrauen.


----------



## turbosnake (7. März 2016)

MG42 schrieb:


> Ich meine den Bug; wenn du aus der Stadt gehst, egal ob du rausreitest oder per Schnellreise und dann reitest; Das Limit ist immer noch aktiv, auch nach neuladen. Musste neustarten  ..../QUOTE]
> Ist mir beim spielen nie aufgefallen.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nightslaver (8. März 2016)

MG42 schrieb:


> Ich meine den Bug; wenn du aus der Stadt gehst, egal ob du rausreitest oder per Schnellreise und dann reitest; Das Limit ist immer noch aktiv, auch nach neuladen. Musste neustarten  ...



Kenn ich nicht, noch nie solch ein Problem gehabt, geschweige denn von irgend jemanden gehört, bis grade, das es ein solches Problem geben soll...


----------



## MG42 (8. März 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ich denke das Plötze einfach nicht beweglicher ist,



Vielleicht... naja, so unbeweglich sind Gäuler im allgemeinen nicht, und es kommt eher darauf an, wie harmonisch Gaul und Reiter zusammenwirken, und wie letzterer mit den "fahrbaren" Eigenschaften wie Wendekreis, Beschleunigung, kurzzeitige Höchstgeschwindigkeit, dauerhafte ökonomische Reisegeschwindigkeit,  Sprunghöhe und Weite etc. pp sowie Scheutoleranz im Kampf sowie das bedingungslose Vertrauen das die Plötze gegenüber dem Reiter hat und wie er mit der Situation bestmöglich umgehen kann damit kein Unfall gebaut wird oder beide gegen den Baum fahren^^ . 
Und am Ende ist Steuerung ist nur nicht sehr präzise sondern auch schwamming und teilweise Kamerawinkelabhängig, vor allem bei Null Vorwärtsgeschwindigkeit (also es kehrt je nach Winkel der Kamera links und rechts um).
Weil das Reiten ein wichtiger Bestandteil des Spiels ist, und da man nicht immer zum Kämpfen absitzen will, wegen der Abwechslung, aber meistens keine Wahl hat, weil die Steuerung nicht mehr hergibt...

Also ich mein, verglichen mit Far Cry (3,4) oder GTA(SA, 4, das letzte kenne ich nich), usw usf. wo schon seit Jahrzehnten Fahrzeuge, Zwei und Vier-rädrig bzw. mehr achsig und sogar Kettenfahrzeuge sowie Helikopter und Flugzeuge elementarer Bestandteil sind, und die Umsetzung bei der (Arcade) Steuerung jeder Depp ohne große Tutorials und Anleitungen auswendiglernen und üben wie bei einer (Hardcore) Simulation relativ sicher und nachvollziehbar funktioniert, macht das bei Reiten Witcher noch weniger Sinn bzw. ist weniger ausgereift auch weil es um einiges anders ist als das simulieren von Rollreibung, Kurvenradius / Geschwindigkeit, Aerodynamik /Luftwiderstand (Downforce) usw usf. Da hat man ein paar Jahrzehnte mehr Erfahrung als jetzt so ein antiquares Fortbewegungsmittel .

Edit: Luftläufer^^


----------



## schmodel (18. März 2016)

upps hab was absolut geheimes gefunden.
neuester  screenshot zum neuen  Addon.
Bild: img-216316-wa2oyk5e.jpg - abload.de


----------



## BabaYaga (20. März 2016)

So bin jetzt mit Hearts of Stone durch und mal wieder absolut begeistert.
Damit hat Witcher 3 für mich nun endgültig  meinen persönlichen RPG-Thron erobert.
Schaurig schöne Geschichte, tolle Charaktere. Super Atmosphäre, vor allem in diesem Gruselhaus 
Der Plot hast mir sogar besser gefallen als der vom Hauptspiel.
Kann es gar nicht erwarten bis das nächste Addon kommt.
Season Pass habe ich mir bereits gekrallt. 
Umfang und Inhalt passen hier einfach wie es sich für ein ordentliches Addon gehört und das Nächste soll ja nochmal umfangreicher werden.
Einfach ein Fest das Game.


----------



## MG42 (23. März 2016)

Nein, lieber nicht  ...


----------



## BabaYaga (23. März 2016)

MG42 schrieb:


> Nein, lieber nicht  ...



Haha ich muss jedes Mal lachen wenn die Leute sich dann über die Folgen ärgern


----------



## MG42 (25. März 2016)

Habe jetzt Hearts of Stone durch aber freue mich doch schon sehr auf Blut und Wein ... ist saugut geworden allerdings bevor ich die Hauptstory beendet wurde hänge da Sonnenstein -> Naglfar / Falle ist zwar empfohlen St. 30 aber mittlerweile dank des ADDONS schon auf 37, wird wohl wieder einfach, weil ich einfach gerne die Welt abgrase, bevor ich mit der Story weitermache da die Gegner nicht dynamisch (wie bei Skyrim / Bethseda) weiterleveln/mitaufsteigen.


Habe eigentlich kurz vor Release von W3 W2 gekauft, und durchgezockt, dann weil ich die Spielstände übernehmen wollte, nochmal die Reihe bis w2 ende durchgespielt, aber dummerweise nicht die Spielstände gesichert  So konnte ich dann nicht übergangslos weitermachen, und da ich den ganzen Mist mit dem alten Kampfsystem mir nicht mehr antun wollte einfach sein gelassen und sofort w3 bei Release gespielt. Naja. Wobei das derzeitige Kampfsystem immer noch nicht ganz sauber ist... unpräzise die Steuerung, keinen Einfluss auf das wegstecken der Schwerter/Kampfmodus, da will man kurz Luft schnappen und schwupps die Schwerter weg oder kein Springen möglich, obwohl das extra in den Tastenbelegung exklusiv von einer Taste belegt ist (space) . Da rennt man dann einfach weil man nicht aufgepasst hat auf den Feind ohne Schwert inne Hand .

Mit dem Kampfsystem von w1 oder w2 will ich allerdings nicht tauschen wollen. Ich hoffe, sie überarbeiten in naher Zukunft die beidne alten Teile nochmal, einfach nur das neue Kampfsystem, Schnellreise, ein übersichtlicheres größeres praktischeres Inventar (für alle Teile, an hohe Bildschirmauflösungen angepasst brauchste ja ne Lupe) ohne groß neuen Content zu erfinden/ bzw. die Story und die Grafik neu zu schreiben. Und auch Entscheidungen/Charaktere etc.pp auf die anderen Teile nahtlos ohne große Logikfehler zu übertragen. Ein Redux mit der Engine die sie bei Cyberpunk 2077 einsetzen oder noch


----------



## BabaYaga (26. März 2016)

MG42 schrieb:


> Mit dem Kampfsystem von w1 oder w2 will ich allerdings nicht tauschen wollen. Ich hoffe, sie überarbeiten in naher Zukunft die beidne alten Teile nochmal



Da hast du wohl was übersehen 
Für W1 & W2 gibt da schon seit Ewigkeiten die "FCR" Modifikation die das Kampfsystem ziemlich umkrempelt.
Macht das Game knackiger und gleicht das Kampfsystem auch dem von W3 an. Gabs schon lange vor W3 Release, ich kann die alten Teile ohne gar nicht mehr zoggen 

Full Combat Rebalance at The Witcher Nexus - mods and community
Witcher 2 Full combat Rebalance at The Witcher 2 Nexus - mods and community

Have Fun ^^


----------



## MG42 (26. März 2016)

thx... musste den mod allerdings woanders herholen... bei nexus hatten se ein Problem...
Hat sich nichts geändert, ist immer noch dasselbe Klickim richtigen Moment, aber die Vegeta-Stimme von Geralt ist eindeutig besser.


----------



## exesus (10. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich bräuchte mal eure Hilfe was die Bücher angeht. Ich würde jetzt gerne anfangen die Bücher zu lesen, hab nur ein Problem mit der Reihenfolge.
Hier The Witcher Bucher - Die chronologische Reihenfolge habe ich eine Reihenfolge gefunden und wollte mal fragen, ob die stimmt. Zudem: Muss man wirklich die ersten drei davon lesen oder kann man auch mit den romanen der Witcher Saga anfangen? Was ist in den Büchern davor genau? Irgendwie blicke ich da nicht ganz durch und wäre froh über Hilfe... ^^ Schonmal danke !


----------



## orca113 (10. April 2016)

Das "erste" also "der letzte Wunsch" ist doch eh eine Kurzgeschichtensammlung. Von da an...


----------



## exesus (10. April 2016)

Also ab dem letzten Wunsch anfangen zu lesen? 

Was ist den mit Zeit des Sturms?


----------



## orca113 (10. April 2016)

Also meines Wissens nach ist der letzte Wunsch der erste Band mit vorgeschichten. Dieser ist gefolgt von "Das Schwert der Vorsehung" das von dir genannte ist das letzte was jetzt kam. Habe die ersten gelesen und kann sagen es ist echt gut geschrieben.


----------



## exesus (10. April 2016)

Alles klar, danke dir ! Dann werde ich wohl mal mit dem anfangen !


----------



## orca113 (10. April 2016)

exesus schrieb:


> Alles klar, danke dir ! Dann werde ich wohl mal mit dem anfangen !



Musst dir halt bewusst sein das es sich da um Kurzgeschichten handelt. Mir gefallen komplette Bücher deutlich besser aber hier kannst du schonmal sehen wie der Schreibstil ist usw.


----------



## LDNV (12. April 2016)

The Witcher Bucher - Die chronologische Reihenfolge


----------



## TammerID (12. April 2016)

LDNV schrieb:


> The Witcher Bucher - Die chronologische Reihenfolge



Genau den selben Link hat exesus auch gehabt


----------



## turbosnake (12. April 2016)

Der DLC "Blood and Wine" kommt wohl am 7 Juni


----------



## TammerID (12. April 2016)

Oh man und ich habe es noch immer nicht geschafft HoS zu spielen....
Arg dieses Zeitmanagement ärgert mich


----------



## koffeinjunkie (17. April 2016)

Ich habe Teil 1 und 2 wegen der Steuerung gemieden aber als der 3er dann so gemacht wurde wie man es von vielen anderen Spielen der ähnlichen Art kennt, habe ich es gespielt und muss sagen, weltklasse Spiel. Man hätte zwar mehr mystisches usw. einfließen lassen können da mir die Hauptgeschichte so gar nicht gefallen hat aber dennoch ein gutes Stück Software.


----------



## orca113 (17. April 2016)

koffeinjunkie schrieb:


> Ich habe Teil 1 und 2 wegen der Steuerung gemieden aber als der 3er dann so gemacht wurde wie man es von vielen anderen Spielen der ähnlichen Art kennt, habe ich es gespielt und muss sagen, weltklasse Spiel. Man hätte zwar mehr mystisches usw. einfließen lassen können da mir die Hauptgeschichte so gar nicht gefallen hat aber dennoch ein gutes Stück Software.



Ja ich fand zunächst auch (obwohl ansonsten ich Teil 1 und 2 ebenfalls super finde) das die Steuerung der ersten Teile Müll ist. Aber im Nachhinein vollkommen Wurst. Inzwischen finde ich Teil 1 und 2 auch in diesem Punkt top!


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. April 2016)

koffeinjunkie schrieb:


> Ich habe Teil 1 und 2 wegen der Steuerung gemieden aber als der 3er dann so gemacht wurde wie man es von vielen anderen Spielen der ähnlichen Art kennt, habe ich es gespielt und muss sagen, weltklasse Spiel. Man hätte zwar mehr mystisches usw. einfließen lassen können da mir die Hauptgeschichte so gar nicht gefallen hat aber dennoch ein gutes Stück Software.


Wie zum Beispiel... eine Armee von Dämonen die die Welt bedroht? Jo, originell wäre das.


----------



## Scholdarr (18. April 2016)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Wie zum Beispiel... eine Armee von Dämonen die die Welt bedroht? Jo, originell wäre das.



Vielleicht meinte er mythisch statt mystisch...

In dem Fall kann ich ihm nur recht geben.  Witcher 3 hätte definitiv ein besserer Mythos werden können. Die Bücher sind da (leider?) Lichtjahre voraus...


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (19. April 2016)

Wie fügen sich die DLCs denn story- und levelmäßig ins Hauptspiel ein?
Muss man nen bestimmten Level und Spielfortschritt dafür haben, oder kann man jederzeit damit anfangen?


----------



## Nightslaver (19. April 2016)

ParanoidAndroid schrieb:


> Wie fügen sich die DLCs denn story- und levelmäßig ins Hauptspiel ein?
> Muss man nen bestimmten Level und Spielfortschritt dafür haben, oder kann man jederzeit damit anfangen?



Für den ersten DLC, Hearts of Stone, sollte man so ca. Level 30-35 haben. Er fügt sich aber nahtlos in die bestehenden Gebiete von Novigrad ein und erweitert sie minimal.

Beim zweiten DLC, Blood and Wine, weiß man noch nicht welches Level vorrausgesetzt werden wird, aber ich tippe auf 35-40 da gesagt wurde das es auch höherlevliger Content werden soll.
Zudem wird Blood and Wine ein komplett neues Gebiet mit sich bringen und nicht bereits existierende Gebiete nutzen, wie bei Hearts of Stone der Fall.

Storytechnisch sind beide DLCs unabhängig zur Hauptstory von TW3, erzählen also eigene Handlungen die nicht direkt ans Hauptspiel anknüpfen.


----------



## Metalic (19. April 2016)

Guten Morgen. 
Das Spiel ist ja jetzt schon eine ganze Zeit lang auf dem Markt. Ich habe aber jetzt erst damit angefangen. Bin noch in der "Einspielphase". Vieles ist zu entdecken und auch mit der Steuerung kämpfe ich noch. 
Eine Frage ganz zu Beginn. Ist es egal wie ich meine Erfahrungspunkte vergebe oder gibt es ein paar Punkte, die für den späteren Verlauf unbedingt vergeben werden müssen?


----------



## Scalon (19. April 2016)

wenn du knausrig sein möchtest bzw bist, lohnt sich das Axii Sign zu Leveln, weil du dadurch Wachen o.Ä. überzeugen kannst dir manche (wenige) Gegenstände ohne Kampf zu geben bzw das einmal der Wegezoll nur die Hälfte kostet


----------



## M4xw0lf (19. April 2016)

Axii muss auf jeden Fall für die Dialoge aufgelevelt werden, in manchen Sidequests bekommt man nur so den optimalen Ausgang.


----------



## Metalic (19. April 2016)

Okay dann setze ich da die ersten Punkte rein.

Entschuldigt den Doppelpost, hätte aber nochmal eine Frage. 
Bei einigen Dialogen habe ich, nachdem ich die ersten drei Punkte in Axii (Täuschung) gesteckt habe, eine zusätzliche Möglichkeit zu antworten. Diese ist allerdings rot und damit vermerkt, dass ich das Täuschungslevel 1 oder so ähnlich brauche. Wie Level ich das?


----------



## Mr_LoL (20. April 2016)

Hast du den Perk denn aktiviert?


----------



## Metalic (20. April 2016)

Mr_LoL schrieb:


> Hast du den Perk denn aktiviert?


Bitte was? [emoji50]


----------



## Nightslaver (20. April 2016)

Metalic schrieb:


> Bitte was? [emoji50]



Du musst das geskillte Axii auch als aktiven Skill in deinem Build im Skillmenü ausrüsten. Wobei du immer maximal 12 Skills gleichzeitig für einen Build verwenden kannst, von denen die du geskillt hast:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nur Skillpunkte in den Skill stecken reicht nicht.


----------



## Metalic (20. April 2016)

Ahh ich verstehe. Super vielen Dank.


----------



## orca113 (20. April 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du musst das geskillte Axii auch als aktiven Skill in deinem Build im Skillmenü ausrüsten. Wobei du immer maximal 12 Skills gleichzeitig für einen Build verwenden kannst, von denen die du geskillt hast:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super erklärt[emoji106]

Stolpere selber auch oft über die Perks und das ich sie aktivieren muss


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. April 2016)

Das Charaktersystem von TW3 ist eher ungeil.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. April 2016)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Das Charaktersystem von TW3 ist eher ungeil.



Ja besonders spanend ist es nicht. Wen man einmal seine 12 Skills geskillt hat gibt es eigentlich keinen wirklichen Anreitz mehr dafür was anderes zu skilln und besonders viel Variation lassen die 12 Skills die man aktiv haben kann auch nicht zu...


----------



## Scholdarr (25. April 2016)

Mich stört es nicht.  Von mir aus hätten sie das ganze Skill-Zeugs auch komplett weg lassen können. Der Fokus des Spiels liegt eh woanders. 

Ach, ich freue mich schon so auf Freitag...


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. April 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Mich stört es nicht.  Von mir aus hätten sie das ganze Skill-Zeugs auch komplett weg lassen können. Der Fokus des Spiels liegt eh woanders.


Ich denke auch, dass TW3 auch ohne Charakterentwicklung funktionieren würde (New Game+ ist sowieso nahe dran; da ist Entwicklung praktisch ausschließlich durch item progression - die leider auch nicht super befriedigend ist ).
Das Charaktersystem aus TW1 ist nach wie vor mein Liebling der Reihe.


----------



## Scholdarr (25. April 2016)

Wie siehts eigentlich gerade im offiziellen Witcher-Forum aus? Bin ja schon seit Monaten gesperrt, aber würde mich trotzdem mal interessieren.


----------



## Metalic (26. April 2016)

Bin jetzt ein paar Tage am spielen und weiß jetzt warum das Spiel so viele Preise abgeräumt hat. Ist wirklich gut und bin erst Level elf. 
Eine nervt allerdings. Es sind noch sehr viele Bugs in meiner Version. Muss die Tage mal das Update mit 17 GB laden. Hoffe das beseitigt einige der Fehler. 
Denke auch, bei mir ist das "Verhandeln" verbuggt. Habe es erlernt und auch im Talentbaum ausgerüstet aber ich hatte schon lange keine alternative Antwortmöglichkeit mehr und im Skill bin ich da auch noch nicht aufgestiegen.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. April 2016)

Metalic schrieb:


> Denke auch, bei mir ist das "Verhandeln" verbuggt. Habe es erlernt und auch im Talentbaum ausgerüstet aber ich hatte schon lange keine alternative Antwortmöglichkeit mehr und im Skill bin ich da auch noch nicht aufgestiegen.



Das nicht verbuggt. Überzeugen kann man nicht überall einsetzen. Man kann es sogar ehr vergleichsweise selten benutzen und bis auf 2-3 Stellen ist es eigentlich auch nicht wirklich interessant, somal man meistens sowieso nur zu zahlende Geldbeträge umgehen kann (Geld ist eigentlich kein Problem in TW3), oder einem Kampf ausweichen kann (die in aller Regel dann aber auch nicht schwer sind).
Davon ab levelt sich das nicht von selbst / durch Anwendung, sondern du musst da Skillpunkte (maximal 3) reinstecken.


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. April 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich gerade im offiziellen Witcher-Forum aus? Bin ja schon seit Monaten gesperrt, aber würde mich trotzdem mal interessieren.



Hmpuh. Wahnsinnig aktiv bin ich da auch nicht, und wenn, dann eher im offtopic-Bereich. ^^
Die spielbezogenen Foren sind einfach auch viel zu voll mit Leuten, die bestenfalls noch TW2 gespielt haben, Accounts mit Alter vor TW3 sind die Minderheit.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. April 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> (Geld ist eigentlich kein Problem in TW3)


Mit zwei Ausnahmen: Crafting-Rezepte und den neuen Verzauberer in Hearts of Stone. 

@Max
Hm, hört sich ja wenig prickelnd an... :/


----------



## Nightslaver (26. April 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Mit zwei Ausnahmen: Crafting-Rezepte und den neuen Verzauberer in Hearts of Stone.



Also ich hab alle Crafting Rezepte gekauft und den Verzauberer ausgebaut und hatte trotzdem am Ende über 50.000 Kronen über.
Also da kann man wohl kaum von Geldnot sprechen.


----------



## Scholdarr (26. April 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also ich hab alle Crafting Rezepte gekauft und den Verzauberer ausgebaut und hatte trotzdem am Ende über 50.000 Kronen über.
> Also da kann man wohl kaum von Geldnot sprechen.


Hm, ich hab jetzt noch gut 1500 Kronen (142 Stunden auf der Uhr, alles durch)... 

Wenn man viel craften lässt, kann das auch schnell ins Geld gehen. Außerdem kommt es natürlich noch darauf an, wie kleptomanisch man veranlagt ist...


----------



## BabaYaga (1. Mai 2016)

Craften in Kombi mit Kleptomanie frisst dir defintiv das letzte Haarbüschel vom Kopf. (*meineglatzepolier*)
Bin auch so jemand der immer jedes Rüstungsset und alles auf max haben will und wenn es nur dem Zweck dient, dass ich es in der Truhe bestaunen kann lol.
Deswegen hätte ich ja gerne so etwas wie in Skyrim gehabt, wo man seine Rüstungen und Waffen ausstellen kann aber gut, man kann nicht alles haben 
Auf jeden Fall geht das Ganze schön ins Geld ^^


----------



## orca113 (1. Mai 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich gerade im offiziellen Witcher-Forum aus? Bin ja schon seit Monaten gesperrt, aber würde mich trotzdem mal interessieren.



Warum bist du denn da gesperrt?

Was hast du angestellt?

Lohnt es eigentlich sich da zu registrieren oder reicht dieser Thread hier um Infos und Hilfe zu bekommen?


----------



## Scholdarr (1. Mai 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Warum bist du denn da gesperrt?
> 
> Was hast du angestellt?


Ich hatte ein paar Meinungsverschiedenheiten mit diversen Moderatoren bezüglich meiner eher "direkten" Art und bezüglich meiner Kritik am Spiel und am Community-Management und hatte mich deshalb selbst schon ziemlich zurückgezogen (unter anderem allerdings auch deshalb, weil kaum noch Leute dort sind, die wirkliche Witcher-Fans der alten Schule (pre-Witcher 3) sind...). Aber im Endeffekt wurde ich gebannt, weil ich angeblich "politicial grandstanding" betrieben hätte, weil ich in einem Thread zu den Attentaten von Paris was über den amerikanischen Drohenkrieg geschrieben hatte. Hat wohl dem ein oder anderen in der Moderation irgendwie nicht gepasst. Eine genaue Begründung, wofür ich jetzt genau gesperrt wurde, hat mir allerdings nie jemand gegeben. Naja, war wohl eine gute Gelegenheit eine kritische Stimme endgültig mundtot zu machen. 



> Lohnt es eigentlich sich da zu registrieren oder reicht dieser Thread hier um Infos und Hilfe zu bekommen?


Naja, schwer das so pauschal zu beantworten. Das hängt wahrscheinlich sehr davon ab, um welche Fragen bzw. Hilfe es konkret geht. Vielleicht reicht der Thread hier, vielleicht auch nicht. Es ist auch nicht garantiert, dass dir im offiziellen Forum jemand weiterhelfen kann. Aber die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist schon größer, einfach deshalb, weil da mehr Leute sind.


----------



## orca113 (1. Mai 2016)

Ok danke dir für deine Erläuterungen.


----------



## Scholdarr (10. Mai 2016)

Neue Screenshots zu Blood&Wine: The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Official Website


----------



## jumpel (14. Mai 2016)

Hi zusammen,
ich hab ein Gwint-Problem. Immer wenn ich "Verbrennen" spiele (die verwesende Kuh) wird lediglich MEINE beste Karte verbrannt, die meines Gegenspielers bleibt liegen.
Was mache ich denn falsch?


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Mai 2016)

jumpel schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> ich hab ein Gwint-Problem. Immer wenn ich "Verbrennen" spiele (die verwesende Kuh) wird lediglich MEINE beste Karte verbrannt, die meines Gegenspielers bleibt liegen.
> Was mache ich denn falsch?



Wenn ich mich noch recht entsinne vernichtet verbrennen immer die stärksten Karten auf dem Feld.
Wen du jetzt also Karten auf dem Feld hast die eine höhere Punktzahl als die des Gegners haben vernichtest du deine eigenen Karten, ohne das der Gegner eine Karte verliert.

Ein Beispiel. Dein Gegner hat eine Karte mit Stärke 5 auf dem Feld, du eine mit Stärke 8. Du spielst nun verbrennen, deine Karte wird vernichtet, da höste Punktzahl auf dem Feld, die des Gegners aber nicht.
Du schädigst dich also nur selbst.

Auch aufpassen musst du wen du und dein Gegner Karten mit gleicher Punktzahl auf dem Feld habt, dann werden sowohl die Karten deines Gegners als auch deine vernichtet.
Beispiel. Dein Gegner hat 3 Karten mit Stärke 5 auf dem Feld und du hast 2 Karten mit Stärke 5 als stärkste Karten auf dem Feld. Du spielst nun verbrennen, die 3 Karten mit Stärke 5 des Gegners werden vernichtet und deine 2 Karten mit Stärke 5 werden vernichtet.
Ihr beide nehmt Schaden.

Verbrennen ist also eine zimlich zwispältige Karte bei der man genau wissen sollte ob der Einsatz einen einen Vorteil bringt.
Im Grunde macht die Karte nur in zwei fällen Sinn.
Der erste Fall ist du spielst gegen ein Deck das viele starke Karten hat und hast selbst viele schwache Karten. In diesen Fall kannst du mit verbrennen den Gegner stark schwächen. Monster-Decks profititieren oft davon.
Der zweite Fall ist du und der Gegner habt starke Karten auf dem Feld aber der Gegner liegt punktemäßig vorne.
Wen du jetzt verbrennen einsetzt verliert ihr beide Karten, aber du liegst danach punktemäßig vorne, sobald du verbrennen gespielt hast.

Hoffe das hilft dir weiter.


----------



## schmodel (14. Mai 2016)

zum Glück habe ich Gwint nie kapiert oder kapieren wollen
habs spiel auch ohne 3mal ducrhgespielt


----------



## Blackvoodoo (14. Mai 2016)

schmodel schrieb:


> zum Glück habe ich Gwint nie kapiert oder kapieren wollen
> habs spiel auch ohne 3mal ducrhgespielt


Geht mir wie dir. Bis auf das 3 mal durchspielen. Bin noch beim ersten lauf. 
Aber Gwint habe ich nur das eine Spiel am Anfang gemacht, nicht wirklich kapiert und auch verloren, dann nie wieder versucht.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Mai 2016)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Geht mir wie dir. Bis auf das 3 mal durchspielen. Bin noch beim ersten lauf.
> Aber Gwint habe ich nur das eine Spiel am Anfang gemacht, nicht wirklich kapiert und auch verloren, dann nie wieder versucht.



Dabei ist Gwint wirklich simpel konzipiert. 

Es geht im Grunde nur darum am Ende einer Runde mehr Punkte als der Gegner zu haben um zu gewinnen. Die ganze Kunst besteht dabei darin den Gegner dazu zu bringen weit mehr Karten für einen Sieg zu investieren als man selbst, um ihn zu übervorteilen.
Eigentlich nicht schwer, vor allem wird es immer einfacher je mehr Karten, vor allem einzigartige, man für sein Deck sammelt.


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Mai 2016)

schmodel schrieb:


> zum Glück habe ich Gwint nie kapiert oder kapieren wollen
> habs spiel auch ohne 3mal ducrhgespielt



Warum "zum Glück"? Das Spiel ist doch extrem spaßig und ein Highlight in Witcher 3...


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Mai 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Warum "zum Glück"? Das Spiel ist doch extrem spaßig und ein Highlight in Witcher 3...



Es ist zumindest eine kurzweilige Abwechslung zum Monster töten.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (14. Mai 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dabei ist Gwint wirklich simpel konzipiert.
> 
> Es geht im Grunde nur darum am Ende einer Runde mehr Punkte als der Gegner zu haben um zu gewinnen. Die ganze Kunst besteht dabei darin den Gegner dazu zu bringen weit mehr Karten für einen Sieg zu investieren als man selbst, um ihn zu übervorteilen.
> Eigentlich nicht schwer, vor allem wird es immer einfacher je mehr Karten, vor allem einzigartige, man für sein Deck sammelt.


Das ist auch ein Grund, ich bin absolut kein Freund von Kartenspielen wo ich mir mein Deck selber zusammenstellen muß. Spiele auch kein Magic, Haerthstone usw.


----------



## jumpel (14. Mai 2016)

@ Nightslaver: Danke für die Antwort, ich setz mich heute Abend nochmal dran und probiers.
Trotzdem find ich dann die Beschreibung im Spiel der Karte unglücklich. Z. B. steht bei "Eiseskälte" auch dass alle Nahkampfeinheiten beider Spieler runter auf 1 gehen. Spielst du sie, gehen wirklich beide runter.
Und bei Verbrennen steht eben das Selbe, gleich formulierte. Also müsste eigentlich auch wenn ich ne 8 habe und die Stärkste des Gegners eine 4 ist, diese auch wegfallen. Tut sie aber nicht!

Und gegen Monsterdecks... hör mir auf ;D da verliere ich meist so 64 zu 21 weil die immer ihre Doppelhelmsymbole spiele und dann mit einem Zug gleich 3 Karten hinballern!
Da seh ich garkein Land!


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Mai 2016)

jumpel schrieb:


> Und gegen Monsterdecks... hör mir auf ;D da verliere ich meist so 64 zu 21 weil die immer ihre Doppelhelmsymbole spiele und dann mit einem Zug gleich 3 Karten hinballern!
> Da seh ich garkein Land!



Monsterdecks sind neben Elfendecks die am einfachsten zu schlagenden, weil die Ki meist schon in Runde 1 dazu gebracht werden kann alles rauszuballern was sie hat. Also spielt man auf Zeit und verliert eine Runde absichtlich wo sie alles raushaut und schlägt sie danach um so einfacher.


----------



## Scholdarr (14. Mai 2016)

Im Lategame sind Scoia'tael und Monster nicht konkurrenzfähig. Nilfgaard und Nördliche Königreiche putzen mit den Decks den Boden auf. Die Deckzusammenstellung ist eigentlich ziemlich simpel, sobald man das System einmal verstanden hat. 

Tipps fürs Deck (nördliche Königreiche und Nilfgaard):
- so viele Spione wie möglich
- so viele Spezialkarten wie möglich (Geralt, Ciri, etc.)
- so viele Decoy-Karten wie möglich (vor allem, wenn man gegen Nilfaard oder nördliche Königreiche spielt)
- so hohe Karten wie möglich
- so viele Gesundheitskarten und Auslöschkarten wie möglich
- nicht zu viele Wetterkarten, aber von Gegner abhängig machen (gegen Scoia'tael und Monster z.B. nur gegen Nah- und Fernkämpfer, sonst auch gegen Belagerungswaffen)

Wer mit den ördlichen Königreichen spielt, sollte zusätzlich Folgendes beachten:
- Belagerungs-Foltest wählen (so gut wie unschlagbar mit Lategame-Deck!)
- so viele Belagerungskarten wie möglich 
- immer ein oder zwei Gute-Wetter-Karten


Mit ein wenig Pech bei der automatischen Auswahl der Karten fürs jeweilige Spiel aus dem eigenen Deck kann man natürlich immer noch verlieren. Aber es ist schon ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, wenn man clever spielt.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Mai 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Im Lategame sind Scoia'tael und Monster nicht konkurrenzfähig. Nilfgaard und Nördliche Königreiche putzen mit den Decks den Boden auf.



Absolut richtig, die vielen Spionkarten und Feldsanitäterkarten der nördlichen und Nilfgard sind da einfach zu zu stark als das vor allem das Monsterdeck da gegenhalten könnte. Scoia'tel kann es noch leidlich mit Spionen aufnehmen weil sie zumindest selbst diverse Feldsanitäterkarten und Decoy haben, aber das Problem haben das sie mit Spionkarten nicht notfalls nachhelfen können, was ihr Blatt angeht, sofern sie schlecht ziehen.

Trotz allem haben Scoia'tel und Monster vergleichsweise schlechte Karten und um wirklich konkurenzfähig zu den nördlichen und vor allem Nilfgard zu werden bräuchten sie entweder irgendwas um die Spione der Gegner unschädlich machen zu können (was es nicht gibt), oder aber wesentlich stärkere lategame-Karten (die sie nicht haben).

 Daher läuft es am Ende eigentlich immer darauf hinaus das man entweder Nilfgaard spielt, oder die nördlichen Reiche.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Tipps fürs Deck (nördliche Königreiche und Nilfgaard):
> - so viele Spione wie möglich
> - so viele Spezialkarten wie möglich (Geralt, Ciri, etc.)
> - so viele Decoy-Karten wie möglich (vor allem, wenn man gegen Nilfaard oder nördliche Königreiche spielt)
> ...



Stimme ich bis auf zwei Sachen zu.

Zum einen, was meinst du mit Auslöschkarten? Meinst du da verbrennen? Wen ja würde ich auf die komplett verzichten da unnötig und diese bei Nördlichen Reichen und Nilfgard nur die Chance verringert Spione zu ziehen.
Das gleiche bei den Wetterkarten, die braucht man mit einem guten nördlichen und Nilfgard-Deck überhaupt nicht mehr.
Die einzigen Zusatzkarten die man im Grunde später noch zwingend braucht sind die Decoy-Karten um gegnerische Spione kontern zu können, alle anderen Zusatzkarten sind unnötiger Balast. 



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wer mit den ördlichen Königreichen spielt, sollte zusätzlich Folgendes beachten:
> - Belagerungs-Foltest wählen (so gut wie unschlagbar mit Lategame-Deck!)



Zumindest Nilfgaard kann den Belagerungsfoltest mit seiner Anführerkarte die die Anführerfertigkeit des Gegners blockiert leicht kontern. 
Ist auch das mMn. beste was man als Nilfgaard nehmen kann, da am stärksten bei Nilfgaards Anführer.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Mit ein wenig Pech bei der automatischen Auswahl der Karten fürs jeweilige Spiel aus dem eigenen Deck kann man natürlich immer noch verlieren. Aber es ist schon ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, wenn man clever spielt.



Hmm, also weiß nicht ob man bei den nördlichen später wirklich noch verlieren kann, vieleicht geringfügig wahrscheinlicher als bei Nilfgaard, da man kaum Feldsanitäterkarten hat, aber zumindest als Nilfgaard ist es später quasi unmöglich zu verlieren da man quasi beliebig Karten nachziehen kann, sich durch Feldsanitäter Karten vom Ablegestapel zurück holen kann und auch noch viele Karten mit Stärke 6-10 besitzt.
Meiner Meinung nach der Grund warum Nilfgaard auch das mit Abstand stärkste Deck bei Gwint ist.


----------



## Scholdarr (15. Mai 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Stimme ich bis auf zwei Sachen zu.
> 
> Zum einen, was meinst du mit Auslöschkarten? Meinst du da verbrennen? Wen ja würde ich auf die komplett verzichten da unnötig und diese bei Nördlichen Reichen und Nilfgard nur die Chance verringert Spione zu ziehen.
> Das gleiche bei den Wetterkarten, die braucht man mit einem guten nördlichen und Nilfgard-Deck überhaupt nicht mehr.
> Die einzigen Zusatzkarten die man im Grunde später noch zwingend braucht sind die Decoy-Karten um gegnerische Spione kontern zu können, alle anderen Zusatzkarten sind unnötiger Balast.


Naja, ich hab das ja allgemein für das Lategame gehalten, nicht ausschließlich für das ultimate Deck am Ende des Spiels. 

Wenn man mit einem relativ guten Deck (das nicht voller Spione etc ist) gegen ein sehr gutes Monster oder Scoia'tael Dck spielt, dann können die Verbrennungskarten Gold wert sein, vor allem der Drache, der einem selbst 7 Punkte bringt. Gleiches gilt für die Wetterkarten, da eben diese beiden Decks viele Punkte auf die ersten beiden Linien bringen können (durch die Additionskarten). Wer also kein perfektes Deck hat, das nur aus Spionen und Spezialkarten besteht, der fährt mit solchen Karten im Deck imo ganz gut.

Wer ein perfektes Deck hat, hat bereits gegen so gut wie jeden Gwent-Spieler im Spiel gewonnen und braucht eh keine Tipps mehr...  



> Zumindest Nilfgaard kann den Belagerungsfoltest mit seiner Anführerkarte die die Anführerfertigkeit des Gegners blockiert leicht kontern.
> Ist auch das mMn. beste was man als Nilfgaard nehmen kann, da am stärksten bei Nilfgaards Anführer.


a) Das wäre richtig, wenn man gegen echte Menschen spielt. Macht man aber nicht und der KI-Gegner wählt selten diese Anführerkarte als Nilfgaard.
b) Das geht nur, wenn Nilfgaard als letzer eine Karte legen kann. Ich setze die Foltestkarte traditionell als letzte Karte ein. Das hat den Vorteil, dass man damit Punkterekorde erzielen kann (für die persönliche Befriedigung )



> Hmm, also weiß nicht ob man bei den nördlichen später wirklich noch verlieren kann, vieleicht geringfügig wahrscheinlicher als bei Nilfgaard, da man kaum Feldsanitäterkarten hat, aber zumindest als Nilfgaard ist es später quasi unmöglich zu verlieren da man quasi beliebig Karten nachziehen kann, sich durch Feldsanitäter Karten vom Ablegestapel zurück holen kann und auch noch viele Karten mit Stärke 6-10 besitzt.
> Meiner Meinung nach der Grund warum Nilfgaard auch das mit Abstand stärkste Deck bei Gwint ist.


Theoretisch ja, aber wie gesagt, man spielt gegen die KI. Und die spielt nie mit einem "perfekten" Deck.


----------



## jumpel (15. Mai 2016)

Ihr seit ja Experten 
Bin wohl noch ewigst von "Lategame" entfernt, hab laut GOG jetzt 44%.
Aber danke für den Tip mit den Monsterdecks.
Bei der 'Finte'-Karte steh ich auch im Wald.
Beispiel: Ich hab bereits 20 Punkte gelegt, spiele ne Finte auf ne 5, die zieh ich also zurück und ich falle auf 15 Punkte zurück.
Spielt der Gegner die Finte, so nimmt er auch ne Karte raus, seine Punktzahl bleibt aber konstant...
Was ist denn nun der Sinn dieser Karte?


Bis jetzt kann ich eh nur Nördl. Königreiche spielen, bei den anderen Fraktionen hab ich teilweise erst 15 Karten. Hab Gwint auch die ersten 20% des Spiels auch links liegen lassen, finds mittlerweile aber sehr cool muss ich sagen!


----------



## Scholdarr (15. Mai 2016)

jumpel schrieb:


> Ihr seit ja Experten
> Bin wohl noch ewigst von "Lategame" entfernt, hab laut GOG jetzt 44%.


Danke und tja, aller Anfang ist schwer. Ich hab mittlerweile mehr als 140 Stunden im Spiel auf der Uhr. 



> Bei der 'Finte'-Karte steh ich auch im Wald.
> Beispiel: Ich hab bereits 20 Punkte gelegt, spiele ne Finte auf ne 5, die zieh ich also zurück und ich falle auf 15 Punkte zurück.
> Spielt der Gegner die Finte, so nimmt er auch ne Karte raus, seine Punktzahl bleibt aber konstant...
> Was ist denn nun der Sinn dieser Karte?


Welche Karte hat dein Gegner denn genau zurück genommen? Normalerweise funktioniert die Finte genau gleich für dich und die KI, sprich es wird eine eigene Spielkarte zurück in den Stapel gelegt und natürlich sind damit auch ihre Effekte (inkl. Punkte) nichtig. 



> Bis jetzt kann ich eh nur Nördl. Königreiche spielen, bei den anderen Fraktionen hab ich teilweise erst 15 Karten. Hab Gwint auch die ersten 20% des Spiels auch links liegen lassen, finds mittlerweile aber sehr cool muss ich sagen!


Ist normal, dass man erst mit den nördlichen Königreichen spielt, weil man in den Anfangsgebieten hauptsächlich solche Karten kaufen bzw. bekommen kann.


----------



## orca113 (16. Mai 2016)

Weiss nicht ob ich das schonmal gefragt habe aber:

Musste mein Windows neu machen. Also habe ich alles Savegames gesichert und habe mir den Witcher 3 Ordner auf eine andere Festplatte geschoben. Jetzt ist Windows neuinstalliert aber leider war es mit dem zurückschieben den Ordners nicht getan. Witcher 3 startet nicht.

Gibts andere Möglichkeiten sein TW3 zu "sichern"? Mir geht das nämlich gehörig auf die Nerven es neu zu installieren was fast schon ne Stunde dauert und dann noch annähernd 12Gb an Daten bzw. Updates zu saugen.


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Mai 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Weiss nicht ob ich das schonmal gefragt habe aber:
> 
> Musste mein Windows neu machen. Also habe ich alles Savegames gesichert und habe mir den Witcher 3 Ordner auf eine andere Festplatte geschoben. Jetzt ist Windows neuinstalliert aber leider war es mit dem zurückschieben den Ordners nicht getan. Witcher 3 startet nicht.
> 
> Gibts andere Möglichkeiten sein TW3 zu "sichern"? Mir geht das nämlich gehörig auf die Nerven es neu zu installieren was fast schon ne Stunde dauert und dann noch annähernd 12Gb an Daten bzw. Updates zu saugen.



Mit Steam wäre das kein Problem. Aber ich nehme mal an, dass du die GOG Version hast? Nutzt du GOG Galaxy?


----------



## orca113 (16. Mai 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Mit Steam wäre das kein Problem. Aber ich nehme mal an, dass du die GOG Version hast? Nutzt du GOG Galaxy?



Ja GOG Version und ich nutze Galaxy.


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Mai 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ja GOG Version und ich nutze Galaxy.





> Mein Vorschlag: Mach sicherheitshalber ein Backup, dann deinstalliere das Spiel in GoG Galaxy falls Du es damit installiert hast, dann kopiere das Spiel aus dem Backupordner dahin wo es soll, dann in Galaxy auf + klicken und Scan and Import folders und den entsprechenden Pfad angeben, in dem das Witcher Verzeichnis liegt. (oder in das Standardgame verzeichnis von Galaxy kopieren und es sollte das Spiel automatisch finden, aber manuelle Suche geht trotzdem auch)
> 
> Ich habe das noch nicht mit TW3 gemacht aber mit einigen andren. Es werden nur die usätzlich benötigten Sachen geladen und entsprechende Einstellungen getätigt.


The Witcher 3 Ordner verschoben, GOG sagt ich soll alles neu downloaden. Hilfe!, page 2 - Forum - GOG.com


----------



## orca113 (16. Mai 2016)

Ah ok, so in etwa hatte ich mir auch schon die Lösung überlegt. Wenn ich morgen an der Kiste bin und ich den Witcher 3 Ordner noch nicht entgültig gelöscht habe teste ich deinen Vorschlag.


----------



## sahak2010 (16. Mai 2016)

The Witcher 3 Blood and Wine A Night to Remember Gameplay Trailer Komplett in Deutsch. (Bitte Daumen hoch wenn es euch gefällt) Hoffe es gefällt euch. 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=X7PYN8BB1lk

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



The Witcher 3 A Night to Remember 4K Trailer Komplett in Deutsch nur Trailer ohne Gameplay. (Bitte Daumen hoch wenn es euch gefällt)





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=s_6UiGdHxOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Primer (16. Mai 2016)

Kurze Frage...
Da sich neulich meine SSD verabschiedet hat, fehlt mir mein altes Savegame. Wie Startet man HoS, wenn man keinen Witcher 3 Spielstand hat (bzgl. Level)?


----------



## turbosnake (16. Mai 2016)

Mit vorgegebenen Startkonditionen, dafür gibt es irgendwo auch ein passenden Eintrag.


----------



## Mr_LoL (16. Mai 2016)

Neues Spiel- nur HoS.


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Mai 2016)

Primer schrieb:


> Kurze Frage...
> Da sich neulich meine SSD verabschiedet hat, fehlt mir mein altes Savegame. Wie Startet man HoS, wenn man keinen Witcher 3 Spielstand hat (bzgl. Level)?





> There are three ways to get started with the new content of Hearts of Stone. The easiest way is to select it right from the game’s start-up menu; this will drop you in with a level 32 character.


The Witcher 3: Hearts of Stone – everything you need to know | VG247


----------



## jumpel (17. Mai 2016)

@ Scholdarr:
Bei wieviel % bist du? Ich hab auch fast 140 h


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Mai 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Danke und tja, aller Anfang ist schwer. Ich hab mittlerweile mehr als 140 Stunden im Spiel auf der Uhr.



Nur? 
GoG-Galaxy zeigt bei mir was von 312h an.


----------



## orca113 (17. Mai 2016)

mir nur 39 Std *duck und weg*


----------



## Scholdarr (17. Mai 2016)

jumpel schrieb:


> @ Scholdarr:
> Bei wieviel % bist du? Ich hab auch fast 140 h


Öhm, ehrlich gesagt, keine Ahnung. Wo kann ich das nachschauen?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur?
> GoG-Galaxy zeigt bei mir was von 312h an.


Naja, ich hab einen kompletten Durchlauf inkl. Hearts of Stone. Das reicht mir völlig. Zumal mich wirklich gar nichts dazu motiviert, die Hauptstory noch mal durchzuspielen. Da rege ich mich bloß unnötig auf...


----------



## jumpel (17. Mai 2016)

Mein Gott, hats mir gerade mein Weltbild zerhauen...

Der folgende Spoiler betrifft die Story, vor allem das Ende, also *nicht* klicken wer die Story noch nicht durch hat!



Spoiler



Hab mich bezüglich des Spielfortschritts immer an meinem GOG Galaxy Fenster orientiert, da stand 44%... Jetzt ist Ciri in den Turm gehüpft, Eredin tot und ich bin ... DURCH ... !? ... ich habe das Spiel soeben durchgespielt ...
Einfach so von jetzt auf gleich.
Ich mein klar, Ziel war immer die Wilde Jagd zu töten und das hab ich getan. Dachte halt immer das ist nur eine Art Traum oder ne Falle und nachdem Ciri jetzt die Weiße Kälte bekämpft, kommt der Eredin mit seinen Dudes wieder angeschippert und es geht nochmal so richtig ab - hatte zu dem Zeitpunkt ja noch "56%" des Spiels vor mir.
Derweil war das wohl bloß der Errungenschaften-Fortschritt und nicht der des Spiels.
War wohl zu tief in die Story eingetaucht gewesen. Gute Arbeit CD Project!
Harter Schnitt das am Ende, hätte ich echt garnicht mit gerechnet.



Supergeiles Spiel kann ich nur sagen!
Nach 70h TW1 und 60h TW2 jetzt eben 140h TW3.
Die Krone geht für mich an den ersten Teil, Teil 3 ist aber sehr sehr dicht dran!!


----------



## Scholdarr (17. Mai 2016)

jumpel schrieb:


> Die Krone geht für mich an den ersten Teil, Teil 3 ist aber sehr sehr dicht dran!!


TW 2 ist mein persönlicher Favorit. TW 1 war einzigartig, aber leider nagt da inzwischen stark der Zahn der Zeit dran. Witcher 3 ist von der Optik usw. saugeil, aber leider hat das Storytelling und das C&C sehr gelitten. 

Aber insgesamt gesehen sind alle drei Witcher-Spiele richtig, richtig gut.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Mai 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> TW 2 ist mein persönlicher Favorit. TW 1 war einzigartig, aber leider nagt da inzwischen stark der Zahn der Zeit dran. Witcher 3 ist von der Optik usw. saugeil, aber leider hat das Storytelling und das C&C sehr gelitten.
> 
> Aber insgesamt gesehen sind alle drei Witcher-Spiele richtig, richtig gut.



Stimme dir da zu, fand TW1 und TW2 auch etwas besser als TW3.
Der Vorteil von TW1 und 2 war halt das es keine "abgedroschene" Weltenretterstory wie in TW3 gewesen ist. Das hat ganz andere Möglichkeiten geboten Geralt und die anderen Charaktere in Szene zu setzen und mehr auf die kleinen Dinge einzugehen als dies in TW3 der Fall war.


----------



## Mr_LoL (17. Mai 2016)

Man musste die Story halt zu Ende führen. Dass CDPR kleine Dinge immernoch kann, haben sie ja mit HOS bewiesen.


----------



## Scholdarr (17. Mai 2016)

Mr_LoL schrieb:


> Man musste die Story halt zu Ende führen.


Es gibt viele verschiedene Wege, eine Story zu Ende zu führen. Dass man es so wie in Witcher 3 gemacht hat, ist nur eine davon. Und dass man übrigens im gleichen Aufwasch auch noch die Bücher (inkl. Themen und Charaktere) zu einem Ultimative-Gesamt-Fanfiction-Ende verwursten musste, war keinesfalls eine Notwendigkeit. Das war IMHO eher absolute Hybris..



> Dass CDPR kleine Dinge immernoch kann, haben sie ja mit HOS bewiesen.


Stimmt. Ich persönlich finde HoS auch besser als das Hauptspiel in Punkto Storytelling. CDPR ist imo immer at their best, wenn sie möglichst wenig kreative Beschränkungen haben und nicht etwa versuchen, Sapkowski zu arg zu kopieren oder zu interpretieren. Das ist bisher einfach meistens nach hinten losgegangen.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Mai 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Es gibt viele verschiedene Wege, eine Story zu Ende zu führen. Dass man es so wie in Witcher 3 gemacht hat, ist nur eine davon. Und dass man übrigens im gleichen Aufwasch auch noch die Bücher (inkl. Themen und Charaktere) zu einem Ultimative-Gesamt-Fanfiction-Ende verwursten musste, war keinesfalls eine Notwendigkeit. Das war IMHO eher absolute Hybris.



Es hätte sicher besser klappen können als das was bei TW3 rausgekommen ist, aber dann wäre es definitiv mit keiner so offfenen Welt gewesen sondern wesentlich linearer im Stil von TW1 und TW2, vieleicht sogar noch linearer. Das Problem, das irgendwo jedes Spiel in dem Belang hat ist halt das so eine offene Welt enorm viel Entwicklungsressourcen verschlingt und es erschwert eine geschlossene und zusammenhängende Geschichte zu erzählen und grade bei einem doch so vielschichtigen und storytechnisch komplexen Konstrukt wie es die Vorlage aus Sapkowskis Büchern nunmal ist konnte das was sie storytechnisch in TW3 abgeliefert haben im Grunde nicht wirklich besser werden.  Somal sie auch noch versucht haben das alles jetzt in einem Spiel runter zu brechen was für eine bessere Entfaltung der Thematik schon alleine nochmal gut 3 Titel hätte füllen können...

Es hätte dem Spiel im Grunde wesentlich besser getan hätten sie das Spiel damit zuende gebracht das Geralt Yennefer sucht und findet und da nicht noch Ciri und die Wilde Jagd mit verwurstet. Weniger wäre in dem Fall einfach viel mehr gewesen und hätte der Epochalität und dem storytelling keinen Abbruch getan, im Gegenteil, es wäre sogar förderlich gewesen .


----------



## Scholdarr (17. Mai 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es hätte sicher besser klappen können als das was bei TW3 rausgekommen ist, aber dann wäre es definitiv mit keiner so offfenen Welt gewesen sondern wesentlich linearer im Stil von TW1 und TW2, vieleicht sogar noch linearer.


Also das hätte ICH von Anfang an besser gefunden... 

Von den 140 Stunden, die ich mit Witcher 3 verbracht habe, würde ich so 30-50% als eher mäßig spannend und nur wenig interessant bezeichnen. Füllzeit, um von einem spannenden Punkt zum nächsten zu kommen. Genau die Inhalte, die man in Filmen oder Büchern normalerweise rausschneidet...



> Das Problem, das irgendwo jedes Spiel in dem Belang hat ist halt das so eine offene Welt enorm viel Entwicklungsressourcen verschlingt und es erschwert eine geschlossene und zusammenhängende Geschichte zu erzählen und grade bei einem doch so vielschichtigen und storytechnisch komplexen Konstrukt wie es die Vorlage aus Sapkowskis Büchern nunmal ist konnte das was sie storytechnisch in TW3 abgeliefert haben im Grunde nicht wirklich besser werden.


Ähem, widersprichst du dir nichts selbst im nächsten Absatz? Da sagst du doch auch, dass es völlig unnötig war, Ciri und Co. noch in Witcher 3 zu verwursten... 

Ich glaube, wir müssen hier erst mal Narrative Design und tatsächliche Story unterscheiden, dann wird das vielleicht klarer bzw. der Widerspruch löst sich von selbst auf. Klar ist das Narrative Design in einem Open World Spiel unterschiedlich zu einem linearen Spiel. Meine Kritik am Narrative Design selbst hält sich in Witcher 3 auch eher in Grenzen. Ich kritisiere zwar, dass man überhaupt auf eine völlig offene Spielwelt gesetzt hat, aber wenn man das als Grundlage nimmt, dann ist das Narrative Design in Witcher 3 wirklich nicht übel. Allerdings muss ich schon anmerken, dass HoS eigentlich das ist, was für mich CDPR wirklich auszeichnet. Dichtes Storytelling mit guten Entscheidungssituationen, super Atmosphäre und geiler Inszenierung. Was ich mich nach HoS frage: Warum hat man das für eine möglichst große Spielwelt aufgegeben? Es geht mir hier gar nicht mal darum, dass es nicht mehr linear ist sondern darum, warum man nicht z.B. die Spielwelt vom Hauptspiel nur halb so groß gemacht hat und dafür aber mit mehr richtig erzählerisch dichten, in sich abgeschlossenen Quests wie in HoS gefüllt hat. Stattdessen hat man zwar eine gewaltige Spielwelt aber die meisten Quests darin (abseits der Hauptstory und ein paar wenigen großen Nebenquests) sind eher kleine Aufgaben, die man in maximal 30 Minuten erledigt hat und die kaum emotionale Tragweite haben. Stell dir stattdessen mal ein Witcher 3 vor, in dem 10 oder 20 dieser kleinen Nebenaufgaben, die man so in den Dörfern findet, mit 3-5 großen Nebenquests vom Schlage eines HoS ausgetauscht wären. DAS hätte für mich in Punkto Narrative Design ein überragendes Spiel, ein überragendes Witcher-Spiel werden können, das auf den Stärken der Vorgänger - und der Buchvorlage - aufbaut. Weniger Spielwelt, weniger Filler-Content, dafür mehr hochwertiges Storytelling. Für mich ist Witcher 3 leider kein richtiges story-getriebenes Spiel mehr, sondern vor allem ein Walking-Simulator im Stile eines Skyrim, bei dem man die meiste Zeit nicht mit geilen Quests und interessantem Content verbringt, sondern mit sinnlosem Rumreisen und Lösen von kleinen Aufgaben ohne Tragweite. Wenn ich da nur an die ganzen Inseln bei Skellige denke. Verschwendete Ressourcen, die man mal lieber ins Storytelling gesteckt hätte - oder (wenn man bei derselben Kunst bleibt) in die noch bessere Gestaltung wichtiger Umgebungen...

In Punkto (Main-)Story hingegen stimmt ich dir absolut zu:


> Es hätte dem Spiel im Grunde wesentlich besser getan hätten sie das Spiel damit zuende gebracht das Geralt Yennefer sucht und findet und da nicht noch Ciri und die Wilde Jagd mit verwurstet. Weniger wäre in dem Fall einfach viel mehr gewesen und hätte der Epochalität und dem storytelling keinen Abbruch getan, im Gegenteil, es wäre sogar förderlich gewesen .


Ich würde allerdings noch gerne ergänzen, dass ich es für furchtbar erachte, dass man das perfekt offene Ende der Bücher zu so einem hanebüchenen, dämlichen Ende gebracht hat. Selbst WENN man unbedingt Ciri und die Wilde Jagd ins Spiel bringen will, dann muss man eben auch verstehen, worum es in den Büchern wirklich geht, worum es den einzelnen Charakteren wirklich geht, was ihnen wichtig ist und wie die ganze Welt "philosophisch" funktioniert. Die Story (und va. das Ende) von Witcher 3 verstößt gegen alle diese Punkte und ist in der Hinsicht einfach nur schlecht. Da wäre imo deutlich mehr drin gewesen, ja es hätte imo deutlich mehr drin sein müssen...

Aber nach HoS bin ich ganz optimistisch, dass CDPR zurück zu alter Stärke in Punkto Storytelling gefunden hat. Well, hope dies last...


----------



## orca113 (18. Mai 2016)

Moin zusammen

http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160518/8327214be5a0db266207b36f48e7278f.jpghttp://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160518/8bef6e3b2e68d5b53748d4e56f4bf24a.jpghttp://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160518/cdd90decdaa96ec9741417b4f093d83e.jpg

bin gerade bei der Quest "Die Herrinnen des Waldes"

Als ich mit der einen Frau da in die Hütte bin habe ich plötzlich dieses Bild mit Grafikfehlern als dieses Video läuft. Die ganze Zeit das Video über und wenn ich mich nach dem Video in der Hütte aufhalte. Komme ich raus sieht alles normal aus. Außer die Hütte selber.

Ist das ein Bug oder ist das ein "Special Effect"?

Habt ihr das auch?


----------



## jumpel (18. Mai 2016)

@ orca:
Das Gleiche hatte ich in Oxenfurt haufenweise.
Bei mir lags an den autoupdates/patches die über GOG Galaxy geladen wurden.
Ich habe das Spiel dann über GOG überprüfen und reparieren lassen und dann funktionierte es wieder ... bis zum nächsten Update. Seitdem (Januar) hab ich die autoupdates ausgeschaltet und das Spiel läuft nun zuverlässig.

Damals berichteten User auch von solchen Artefakten die ihre Grafikkarten stark übertaktet haben, das könntest du auch noch überprüfen und ggf. den Takt wieder senken.


----------



## orca113 (18. Mai 2016)

Hallöchen, dann bin ich beruhigt. Ja in der Tat, Autoupdates sind bei mir ebenfalls aktiv. Grafikkarte ist nicht übertaktet (nur die naturgemäße Übertaktung meiner Classified). Ja dann probiere ich mal die Reparatur.


----------



## orca113 (19. Mai 2016)

Ja hallo nochmal.

Was spielt das hier für eine Rolle? Was soll die Meldung? Das kam von jetzt auf gleich. Ich habe nichts anders gemacht.

http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160519/d425b9b5f9654dc9dd73a63eade79af3.jpg

Im Spiel sieht dann alles so aus:

http://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20160519/f74fd9a5846fef4fb98f0688dcc62a80.jpg

Schlecht zu erkenn aber sieht aus als sei 3D angeschaltet.


----------



## Scholdarr (19. Mai 2016)

Den 3d Compatibility Modus kann man in den Settings bei der Auflösung ausschalten.

Hast du eine nvidia GPU? Wenn das oben nicht hilft, dann schau mal nach, obim nvidia Panel "stereoscopic 3D" eingeschaltet ist. Wenn ja, dann schalte es aus.


----------



## jumpel (19. Mai 2016)

Mal ne allgemeine Frage: Ich habs durchgespielt. Wenn ich mir jetzt Heartstone kaufe & installiere.
Spiel ich dann genau so weiter wie ich jetzt aufgehört habe?
Also hauptsächlich geht es mir darum, dass mein Inventar erhalten bleibt.

Nur sind dann neue Quests dabei?


----------



## orca113 (19. Mai 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Den 3d Compatibility Modus kann man in den Settings bei der Auflösung ausschalten.
> 
> Hast du eine nvidia GPU? Wenn das oben nicht hilft, dann schau mal nach, obim nvidia Panel "stereoscopic 3D" eingeschaltet ist. Wenn ja, dann schalte es aus.



Ja ich hatte es heute Nachmittag gesehen. Im Treiber war plötzlich Stereoskopisches 3D aktiv aber es ließ sich zunächst nicht abschalten. Da war alles ausgegraut. Der Haken war aber gesetzt bei aktivieren.

Musste den Rechner Neustarten und da ließ es sich abschalten. Aber warum plötzlich es eingeschaltet ist und es vor allem zunächst nicht ausgeht ist komisch.

@jumpel

Glaube du kannst sogar wählen ob du weiter spielen willst oder nur HOS oder beides...


----------



## jumpel (19. Mai 2016)

ah ok, gut zu wissen.
Ich denke ich werd mir das demnächst holen.

Hat das geklappt bei dir mit überprüfen/reparieren lassen?


----------



## orca113 (19. Mai 2016)

Habe die Spieldateien reparieren lassen. Aber ich kann nicht sagen ob das Problem behoben ist. War ja nur an der einen Stelle im Spiel. Muss im Laufe der Quest aber nochmal dahin zurück dann berichte ich mal[emoji106]


----------



## Scalon (19. Mai 2016)

jumpel schrieb:


> ah ok, gut zu wissen.
> Ich denke ich werd mir das demnächst holen.
> [...]


wenn du es haben willst, bei Gog ist es ist momentam in Angebot, oder du shaust wie Blood and Whine wird und holst dir dann vlt sogar den Season Pass (der billiger sein sollte als beide Addons einzeln)


----------



## Scholdarr (20. Mai 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ja ich hatte es heute Nachmittag gesehen. Im Treiber war plötzlich Stereoskopisches 3D aktiv aber es ließ sich zunächst nicht abschalten. Da war alles ausgegraut. Der Haken war aber gesetzt bei aktivieren.
> 
> Musste den Rechner Neustarten und da ließ es sich abschalten. Aber warum plötzlich es eingeschaltet ist und es vor allem zunächst nicht ausgeht ist komisch.


Hm, ja. Da hat sich vielleicht der Grafiktreiber aufgehängt. Da jetzt aber alles wieder wie vorher ist, ist es ja nur halb so wild.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Mai 2016)

Habe die letzten Tage extrem viel Witcher 3 gesuchtet. Dann gestern Abend ruckelt das Game plötzlich wie Hölle, bei jeder Mausbewegung. Sogar das Menü am Anfang.
Nach etwas Recherche habe ich rausgefunden, dass es GoG Overlay liegt.

Ich frage mich nur, warum das von einem auf den anderen Tag diese Probleme macht?! Noch jemand betroffen?


----------



## orca113 (20. Mai 2016)

Narbennarr schrieb:


> Habe die letzten Tage extrem viel Witcher 3 gesuchtet. Dann gestern Abend ruckelt das Game plötzlich wie Hölle, bei jeder Mausbewegung. Sogar das Menü am Anfang.
> Nach etwas Recherche habe ich rausgefunden, dass es GoG Overlay liegt.
> 
> Ich frage mich nur, warum das von einem auf den anderen Tag diese Probleme macht?! Noch jemand betroffen?



Nein das nicht aber bei bei mir waren von jetzt auf gleich auch Grafikeinstellungen geändert. Unter Anderem auch 3D aktiviert und so Scherze.


----------



## Tomek92 (23. Mai 2016)

Kurze Frage, bei mir ist der Regen unsichtbar, das Problem besteht seit dem Patch 1.11. Kennt jemand das Problem und weiß eine Lösung ? Das trübt mal mega die Atmosphäre wenn man den Regen hört und sieht wie die Kleidung nass wird, jedoch nichts vom Himmel fällt  

Mfg


----------



## Scholdarr (23. Mai 2016)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> Kurze Frage, bei mir ist der Regen unsichtbar, das Problem besteht seit dem Patch 1.11. Kennt jemand das Problem und weiß eine Lösung ? Das trübt mal mega die Atmosphäre wenn man den Regen hört und sieht wie die Kleidung nass wird, jedoch nichts vom Himmel fällt
> 
> Mfg



Laut Forum soll ein Neustart das Problem beheben. Aber der Regen ist leider generell sehr verbuggt..


----------



## Tomek92 (24. Mai 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Laut Forum soll ein Neustart das Problem beheben. Aber der Regen ist leider generell sehr verbuggt..



Ja hat sich nach dem Reparieren der Daten nun endlich erledigt


----------



## MacDidi (24. Mai 2016)

Hi!

Ich habe The Witcher 3 geschenkt bekommen und wollte es nun erstmalig spielen. Aber denkste. Es ruckelt mühselig rum.

Ich habe einen Core i7-4790 (Haswell), 16GB RAM, Win10 64Bit und eine Sapphire Radeon HD 6870 laufen. Nach allem was ich ermittelt habe müsste es wohl an der Grafikkarte liegen. Wenn ich mir da etwas Neues für unter € 200,- zulegen würde - was könntet Ihr da empfehlen. Für einen Gelegenheitsspieler.

Danke und Gruß

MacDidi


----------



## turbosnake (24. Mai 2016)

Warten.


----------



## MacDidi (24. Mai 2016)

?????


----------



## Scholdarr (24. Mai 2016)

Er will damit sagen, dass in den kommenden ein bis zwei Monaten eine neue Grafikkartengeneration auf den Markt kommt, die die Preise für die bisherige Generation wahrscheinlich stark nach unten korrigieren wird. Daher ist im Moment ein sehr ungünstiger Zeitpunkt, um sich eine neue GPU zu kaufen, wenn man sie nicht unbedingt sofort haben will. Lieber noch mindestens einen Monat (besser etwas länger) warten und die Preise beobachten, dann kannst du mit etwas Glück eine Karte, die aktuell noch im Bereich von 300€ liegt, für gut 200€ kaufen. Ich denke da etwa an eine AMD Radeon 390X oder eine nvidia GTX 970. Wenn du jetzt eine GPU kaufst, dann wirst du dich sehr wahrscheinlich sehr bald ärgern, weil die Karten so schnell im Preis nachgeben.


----------



## MacDidi (25. Mai 2016)

Ok, danke. Der richtige Zeitpunkt ist ja so alt wie die PC-Branche selbst
Das bedeutet natürlich: Kein Witcher in den nächsten Monaten. Und ob ich im späten Juli daddeln werde ....
Also wäre eine GTX 970 das Minimum?


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Mai 2016)

MacDidi schrieb:


> Ok, danke. Der richtige Zeitpunkt ist ja so alt wie die PC-Branche selbst��
> Das bedeutet natürlich: Kein Witcher in den nächsten Monaten. Und ob ich im späten Juli daddeln werde ....
> Also wäre eine GTX 970 das Minimum?


In deinem Budget sind aktuell entweder die nvidia GeForce GTX 960 (~200€) oder die AMD Radeon 380X (~220€). Mit beiden GPUs kannst du Witcher 3 prima spielen bei hohen Einstellungen und 1080p. Wirklich "zukunftssicher" sind die beiden Karten imo allerdings nicht. Das hängt allerdings natürlich von deinen Ansprüchen und deinem generellen Spielekonsum ab. Beide Karten liegen immerhin noch über dem grafischen Niveau der aktuellen Konsolen.

Die GTX 970 liegt im Augenblick noch bei ca. 320€. Ich würde wegen dem limitierten Videospeicher der 970 momentan allerdings eher zur Radeon 390 greifen, die im gleichen Preissegment angesiedelt ist. 

Wenn es dir vorrangig nur darum geht, Witcher 3 anständig zocken zu können, wäre natürlich auch eine gebrauchte GPU bei Ebay eine Möglichkeit. Da kannst du teilweise schon gut Geld sparen und dir später immer noch eine bessere Karte holen.


----------



## MacDidi (25. Mai 2016)

Mein Spielekonsum ist aus Zeitgründen moderat. Zuletzt intensiv habe ich Dragon Age Origins gespielt. Aktuell habe ich die Siedler 7 und Baldur's Gate 2 auf der Kiste 
Neben dem ruckelnden Witcher


----------



## der-sack88 (25. Mai 2016)

Hatte jemand schon mal das Problem, dass die Spielstände "offenbar beschädigt sind und nicht geladen werden können"?

Bei mir hat sich vorgestern Windows zerschossen, ich konnte nicht mal mehr in den abgesicherten Modus booten. Also mit Linux Daten gesichert, eben auch die Spielstände von Witcher 3. Windows neu aufgesetzt, GOG Galaxy installiert, Witcher 3 runtergeladen, Witcher 3-Ordner mit den Savegames in Dokumente kopiert. Blöderweise sind die Dateien aus irgendeinem Grund auf einmal alle nur 0kB groß.  Denke mal da gibts keine Lösung und ich muss neu anfangen?
Nur habe ich da eigentlich absolut keinen Bock drauf. Hab da so viel Zeit reingesteckt. Und ich will auch eigentlich nicht das Spiel von jemand anders spielen, der dann wahrscheinlich in einigen Situationen anders entschieden hat.


----------



## doceddy (25. Mai 2016)

Weiß jemand, welche Auswirkungen das Addon auf das Hauptspiel haben wird? Ich habe bereits erfahren, dass das überarbeitete Inventar/Skillsystem auch im Hauptspiel ohne Addon zum Einsatz kommt. Wie sieht es aus mit den grafischen Verbesserungen? Werden die ebenfalls für das Hauptspiel übernommen? Ich habe vor kurzem angefangen W3 intensiv zu spielen, bin also noch nicht sehr weit in der Story, und würde dann ggf. lieber auf die Verbesserungen warten.


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Mai 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Hatte jemand schon mal das Problem, dass die Spielstände "offenbar beschädigt sind und nicht geladen werden können"?
> 
> Bei mir hat sich vorgestern Windows zerschossen, ich konnte nicht mal mehr in den abgesicherten Modus booten. Also mit Linux Daten gesichert, eben auch die Spielstände von Witcher 3. Windows neu aufgesetzt, GOG Galaxy installiert, Witcher 3 runtergeladen, Witcher 3-Ordner mit den Savegames in Dokumente kopiert. Blöderweise sind die Dateien aus irgendeinem Grund auf einmal alle nur 0kB groß.  Denke mal da gibts keine Lösung und ich muss neu anfangen?
> Nur habe ich da eigentlich absolut keinen Bock drauf. Hab da so viel Zeit reingesteckt. Und ich will auch eigentlich nicht das Spiel von jemand anders spielen, der dann wahrscheinlich in einigen Situationen anders entschieden hat.



Gibts bei GOG Galaxy Cloud-Saves? Hast du die Platte mit deinen Savegames formatiert?


----------



## LDNV (25. Mai 2016)

Sieht hoffnungslos aus leider 
Wenn die Dateien nur 0kb haben sind die hinüber. 
Platte wird wohl formatiert sein, hat ja mit Linux die Daten gesichert und neu installiert. Wäre ohne Format ja sinnfrei durch den dann angelgten Windows Old Ordner.


----------



## der-sack88 (25. Mai 2016)

Nee, Cloud-Saves gibts (noch) nicht. Und der ursprüngliche Ordner ist jetzt auch weg. Wer rechnet auch mit sowas...

Hatte was ähnliches schon mal mit dem zweiten Teil, aber da hatte ich lange nicht so viel Zeit reingesteckt. Naja, schauen wir mal wann ich die Motivation finde nochmal anzufangen.


----------



## halodb (31. Mai 2016)

Moin,

bei mir funktioniert die Sprachausgabe in Blood and Wine nicht.

Hat jmd eine Idee woher das kommt oder eventuell dasselbe Porblem?

Grüße


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Mai 2016)

halodb schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> bei mir funktioniert die Sprachausgabe in Blood and Wine nicht.
> 
> ...



Reperaturfunktion von GoG-Galaxy / Steam schon durchlaufen lassen?


----------



## halodb (31. Mai 2016)

Nutze kein Galaxy.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Mai 2016)

halodb schrieb:


> Nutze keine Galaxy.



Nutzt du Steam, wie auch geschrieben? Dann würde ich da, falls noch nicht getan mal die Reperaturfunktion durchlaufen lassen, wie auch bereits geschrieben.

So das bereits versucht wüsste ich nicht was man noch machen könnte außer das Spiel zu deinstallieren und eine Neuinstallation zu versuchen.
Weil das Problem hört sich schon zimlich merkwürdig an und ich hab auch noch ansonsten von niemanden gelesen das er das von dir geschilderte Problem gehabt hätte.

Allerdings ist das Spiel ja auch grade erst erschienen...


----------



## halodb (31. Mai 2016)

Huch, hatte ich ganz vergessen. Habe es von GoG.

Funktioniert es denn bei dir?


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Mai 2016)

halodb schrieb:


> Huch, hatte ich ganz vergessen. Habe es von GoG.
> 
> Funktioniert es denn bei dir?



Ja bei mir funktioniert die Sprachausgabe von B&W.


----------



## halodb (31. Mai 2016)

Steam oder GoG?


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Mai 2016)

halodb schrieb:


> Steam oder GoG?



Habe The Witcher 3 über GoG.


----------



## halodb (31. Mai 2016)

Hmm seltsam. Hast du auch nur 7,2 GB runtergeladen?

Notfalls muss ich es eben mal neu installieren


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Mai 2016)

halodb schrieb:


> Hmm seltsam. Hast du auch nur 7,2 GB runtergeladen?
> 
> Notfalls muss ich es eben mal neu installieren



Ehrlich gesagt hab ich garnicht darauf geachtet wie groß es war.


----------



## halodb (31. Mai 2016)

Kannst du mal fix in GoG schauen? Bei mir ist da eine 1 mb und eine 4,1 und 3,1 gb Datei drin.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Mai 2016)

halodb schrieb:


> Kannst du mal fix in GoG schauen? Bei mir ist da eine 1 mb und eine 4,1 und 3,1 gb Datei drin.



Nope geht leider nicht da ich schon auf Arbeit bin.


----------



## halodb (31. Mai 2016)

letzte Frage.

Hast du es über Galaxy geladen?
Weil habe es jetzt mal komplett neu installiert und es funktioniert noch immer keine Sprachausgabe. 

Scheint aber ein allg. Problem zu sein
Blood and Wine - no voice no lips movement, page 1 - Forum - GOG.com

Lösung:
habe den alten Ordner in galaxy eingebunden. Dann hat er nochmal 4 gb runtergeladen. Nun funzt es 

edit: mittlerweile steht ein multilanguage pack zur Verfügung


----------



## RavionHD (31. Mai 2016)

Der Console Enabler funktioniert seit dem letztem Update nicht mehr, nun kann ich den blöden Regen nicht wegschalten.
Der geht bei mir selbst nach etlich langer Meditation nicht weg, scheint irgendwie verbuggt zu sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Mai 2016)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Der Console Enabler funktioniert seit dem letztem Update nicht mehr, nun kann ich den blöden Regen nicht wegschalten.
> Der geht bei mir selbst nach etlich langer Meditation nicht weg, scheint irgendwie verbuggt zu sein.



Ja der dauernde Regen in The Witcher 3 hat mich auch immer genervt. So schön das auch die ersten male ist, irgendwann will man nicht jeden zweiten Tag Regen haben...


----------



## Scholdarr (1. Juni 2016)

Ich hatte zum Glück in Touissant bisher keinen einzigen Regentropfen. Toi, toi, toi...


----------



## mayfran (1. Juni 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Nee, Cloud-Saves gibts (noch) nicht. Und der ursprüngliche Ordner ist jetzt auch weg. Wer rechnet auch mit sowas...
> 
> Hatte was ähnliches schon mal mit dem zweiten Teil, aber da hatte ich lange nicht so viel Zeit reingesteckt. Naja, schauen wir mal wann ich die Motivation finde nochmal anzufangen.




Das selbe Problem bei mir. Voller Freude gestartet und dann festgestellt das ich neu anfangen darf. Allerdings hatte ich ohnehin einen zweiten Durchlauf geplant. Also nicht so wild


----------



## uka (1. Juni 2016)

Ist das Cloudsave nur bei GOG ein Problem oder ist das ebenfalls bei Steam gestört?


----------



## Grozz (1. Juni 2016)

Mal eine Frage woher bekomm ich die ganzen Monster dropps her?
Also Monsterzunge usw?


----------



## turbosnake (1. Juni 2016)

uka schrieb:


> Ist das Cloudsave nur bei GOG ein Problem oder ist das ebenfalls bei Steam gestört?


Hat gog überhaupt einen Cloudsave?


Grozz schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage woher bekomm ich die ganzen Monster dropps her?
> Also Monsterzunge usw?


Von Monstern.


----------



## Grozz (1. Juni 2016)

Welche?  Wo farmt ihr das immer? Möchte endlich Großmeister Bärenrüstung


----------



## uka (1. Juni 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Hat gog überhaupt einen Cloudsave?


Keine Ahnung, ich habe keine GOG. Nur wenn das Cloudsave in Steam derzeit nicht geht, werde ich noch Warten bevor ich TW3 wieder starte ^^.


----------



## NotAnExit (1. Juni 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja der dauernde Regen in The Witcher 3 hat mich auch immer genervt.



Ich hab kurz vor BaW noch ein New game angefangen und finde den Regen nach wie vor toll. Dann war da noch ein schönes Gewitter mit Blitzen, die hinter einer Ruine um Hintergrund aufleuchteten. Sehr schöne Stimmung. Bei der Häufigkeit stimme ich allerdings zu! Etwas weniger oft wäre optimal.

Ich packe es mal in einen  Spoiler, auch wenn es nicht sooo wichtig wäre:



Spoiler



Am Anfang von BaW, wenn man das Taschentuch im Wasser findet. "Ich habe ein Taschentuch mit den Initialen DLC gefunden." Ob das Absicht war? Ich musste spontan lachen.


----------



## Scholdarr (1. Juni 2016)

-------------


----------



## Schachmatt123 (1. Juni 2016)

Laut Dataminer Beiträgen aus dem offiziellen Forum soll es sich bei Velen um ein besonders regenfreudiges Gebiet handeln, demnach wäre es eine Designentscheidung. Wenn es denn auch wirklich regnen würde, allerdings fehlt oftmals die Regenanimation und erst nach speichern/neuladen ist der Regen vollständig sichtbar. Der Bug sollte bekannt sein, denn es gab bereits einen Fix dazu - früher war der Regen voll sichtbar, bis man neu geladen hat. Also genau verkehrt herum 

Dazu stürmt es mir viel zu oft, ruhiges Regenwetter würde imho die triste Stimmung besser rüberbringen. Nur ab und an Sturm mit Gewitter #Immersion.

Was mir noch einfällt, kurz nach Release war das Wettersystem auch noch anders. Mittlerweile  fängt es aus heiterem Himmel an zu regnen, meine aber das es sich zu Release langsam aber bedrohlich zugezogen hatte bevor es zu regnen begann. Möglich aber auch dass mir die Erinnerung einen Streich spielt.


----------



## Laggy.NET (2. Juni 2016)

WAS IST DENN DAS FÜR NE UNFAIRE *******!

Ohne witz, ich hab nun schon 20 mal versucht, die Quest "maskerade für fortgeschrittene" zu beenden und ich schaffs einfach nicht. Nichtmal ansatzweise.

Nachdem ich den Speicherpunkt lade, wird ja erstmal das Bild mit nem sanften übergang eingeblendet, währenddessen werde ich aber schon angegriffen und bekomme zwei Feuerbälle von zwei magierinnen ab, die mich sofort treffen, womit schon ca. 2/3 meines Lebens weg sind. Wenn ich dann noch einen Hieb von einem der ~5 Speerkämpfer, die alle gleichzeitig auf mich losgehen kassiere bin ich sofort tot. Selbst wenn ich überlebe und den Kampf beginnen kann, so es ist es mir absolut unmöglich, schläge auszuführen, ohne sofort getroffen zu werden. Wenn ich nicht permanet auf den Ausweichen Button hämmere, bekomme ich feuerbälle ab. Zwei schläge bedeutet, zwei feuerbälle zu kassieren.

Zu allem übel ist das gebiet extrem eng und klein und voll mit Gegenständen, an denen man ständig hänge bleibt. Es ist also quasi unmöglich, den 5 Kämpfern sowie den zwei äußerst zielgenauen Magierinnen, die abwechselnd auf einen schießen auszuweichen. Ach ja, beim Schwierigkeitsgrad bin ich mittlerweile bei der niedrigsten Stufe, bisher hab ich immer auf der vorletzten gespielt, weil mein Char scheinbar völlig op war...

Also Dark Souls ist ein schlechter Witz dagegen. Totaler Kindergeburtstag im Vergleich. Aber die quest auch, es ist einfach nur unfair.  
Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich schon angegriffen werde, bevor ich mich bewegen kann?!


----------



## Nightslaver (2. Juni 2016)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> WAS IST DENN DAS FÜR NE UNFAIRE *******!
> 
> Ohne witz, ich hab nun schon 20 mal versucht, die Quest "maskerade für fortgeschrittene" zu beenden und ich schaffs einfach nicht. Nichtmal ansatzweise.
> 
> ...



Wo ist das Problem? Wozu gibt es Heiltränke die Geralts Gesundheitsregeneration drastisch erhöhen (Schwalbe) und seine Gesundheit sofort wieder herstellen (Absud Raffards des Weißen), welche man auch im Kampf instant benutzen kann. Nach der Sequenz eingeworfen und so das Leben wieder hergestellt und dann heißt es halt ausweichen, 1x Schlag, ausweichen, 1x Schlag, ausweichen, 1x Schlag, usw.

Ich kann daran absolut nichts unfaires entdecken, vor allem wen man die Magierinnen zuerst rausnimmt (Dimiteriumbomben sind da sehr hilfreich da sie Magie, auch von Magierinnen, unterbinden, heißt solange sie in der Dimiteriumsplitterwolke stehen ist nix mit Feuerbällen werfen), was die Sache stark vereinfacht, und die Stelle beengt ist...

Man muss halt nur wissen was in welcher Situation hilft, dann ist das wirklich nicht schwer, oder gar unfair.


----------



## Scholdarr (2. Juni 2016)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Also Dark Souls ist ein schlechter Witz dagegen. Totaler Kindergeburtstag im Vergleich. Aber die quest auch, es ist einfach nur unfair.
> Es kann doch nicht sein, dass ich schon angegriffen werde, bevor ich mich bewegen kann?!


Haha, du bist einfach nur schlecht (sorry, ist fies, I know)...  

Ich hab die Quest im dritten Anlauf auf der zweithöchsten Schwierigkeitsstufe geschafft. Du musst am Anfang einfach sofort wegrollen und dich am besten erstmal auf die Terasse oben in Sicherheit bringen. Dorthin folgen dir die Elfengeister nicht. Von dort oben kannst du sie mit Bomben bewerfen. Dann nimmst du dir einen Elf nach dem anderen vor, angefangen bei den beiden Magiern. Abrollen, zwei Schläge setzen, abrollen. Wenn die Meute kommt, wieder ganz in Sicherheit bringen, z.B. auf die Terasse. Nie mehr als ein oder zwei Schläge setzen, sonst bist du tot. Nie normal laufen, nur Abrollen! Zwischendurch Heiltränke trinken und essen. Die Elfennahkämpfer von den Magiern weglocken. Wenn die Magier tot sind, versuchen einzelne Nahkämpfer zu separieren. Wenn man gegen drei oder vier gleichzeitig kämpft, ist man so gut wie tot. Dann lieber einen neuen Anlauf starten und eventuell wieder Bomben einsetzen. Jeder Elf sollte nach zwei bis drei Schlägen das zeitliche segnen (bei Schwertkampfausrichtung).

Ist also nicht wirklich ganz so schwer.


----------



## Orka45 (2. Juni 2016)

Grozz schrieb:


> Welche?  Wo farmt ihr das immer? Möchte endlich Großmeister Bärenrüstung


"Monster" Items bekommt man am einfachsten durch Zerlegen von entsprechenden drops. 
Aus Geisteressenz wird Monsteressenz, Ertrunkenen Zungen zu Monster Zungen. Einfach mal beim Handwerker durchklicken


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Juni 2016)

Grozz schrieb:


> Welche?  Wo farmt ihr das immer? Möchte endlich Großmeister Bärenrüstung



Du kannst den Krempel doch auch einfach kaufen beim Schmied. Ist viel einfacher als farmen.


----------



## RavionHD (3. Juni 2016)

Nervig dass der Console enabler noch immer nicht funktioniert, kennt jemand ne Lösung wie's vll doch geht

Der da:
Debug Console Enabler Updated at The Witcher 3 Nexus - Mods and community

Oder gibt's ne Alternative?


----------



## Laggy.NET (3. Juni 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wo ist das Problem? Wozu gibt es Heiltränke die Geralts Gesundheitsregeneration drastisch erhöhen (Schwalbe) und seine Gesundheit sofort wieder herstellen (Absud Raffards des Weißen), welche man auch im Kampf instant benutzen kann. Nach der Sequenz eingeworfen und so das Leben wieder hergestellt und dann heißt es halt ausweichen, 1x Schlag, ausweichen, 1x Schlag, ausweichen, 1x Schlag, usw.
> 
> Ich kann daran absolut nichts unfaires entdecken, vor allem wen man die Magierinnen zuerst rausnimmt (Dimiteriumbomben sind da sehr hilfreich da sie Magie, auch von Magierinnen, unterbinden, heißt solange sie in der Dimiteriumsplitterwolke stehen ist nix mit Feuerbällen werfen), was die Sache stark vereinfacht, und die Stelle beengt ist...
> 
> Man muss halt nur wissen was in welcher Situation hilft, dann ist das wirklich nicht schwer, oder gar unfair.



Damit hast du exakt meine Vorgehensweise beschrieben.

Wie gesagt, das Problem ist, dass ich schon Feuerbälle abbekomme, während ich mich noch nicht bewegen kann. Zudem hatte ich gar nicht die möglichkeit, trotz pausenlosem umherrollens einen Schlag zu platzieren, weil ich dann INSTANT wieder zwei Feuerbälle im Gesicht hatte. Ich kann meinetwegen 5 Minuten hin und her rollen, ober sobald ich auch nur daran denke, auf die Maustaste zu drücken kassiere ich.


ABER, letzten endes hab ich die Quest auf dem zweithöchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad abgeschlossen, aber auch nur, weil die Quest vermutlich wirklich verbuggt ist.

Anfangs wegrollen hat funktioniert, indem ich schon beim Ladescreen die vorwärtstaste gedrückt halte und dann sofort auf die Leertaste hämmere. Beides gleichzeitig funktioniert einfach nicht, er springt dann nur vertikal in die Luft, das Spiel registriert nur eine Taste, solange das Bild noch eingeblendet wird.

Zudem konnte ich irgendwann hiebe setzen, ohne instant getroffen zu werden. Keine Ahnung, warum, aber dann wars natürlich extrem einfach und wie von dir beschrieben. Rollen Rollen Rollen schlagen, Rollen Rollen schlagen usw. stupide aber effektiv wie immer... Beim letzten Kampf hab ich dann auch keinerlei Schaden abbekommen.


----------



## Booman90 (3. Juni 2016)

So, hab mir jzz auch mal BaW geholt und über Nacht, dank Bambusleitung, runtergeladen.  Freu mich schon wenn ich von der Arbeit komme und es zocken kann. Was ich aber schon sagen kann, das mir das neue Menü teilweise gefällt. Die übersichtlichkeit is Bombe, das Auf- und Zuklappen der Rüstungen und Waffen die man schmieden kann sowie bei der Alchemie ist sehr gut. Auch das Inventar gefällt mir von der Übersichtlichkeit gut, auch das man Schriften sofort lesen kann ist super, erspart einem das Gesuche im Inventar . 
Was aber nich so pralle ist, ist die Art der Übersichtlichkeit, klingt n bissl komisch, ich weiß, aber damit mein ich, dass die Symbole jzz alle so groß und bunt sind... Bunte Kaugummi Sch**** in meinen Augen, nicht böse gemeint.  Sie hätten meiner Meinung nach, bei den dezenten Look bleiben sollen den sie vorher hatten. 

So, hab ich auch mal meinen Senf nach langer Zeit abgeben.


----------



## orca113 (3. Juni 2016)

Hi habe mal ne Frage zu der Quest  "Eine schwarze Perle".

Bekomme keinen Ort angezeigt wo ich mich mit dem Auftraggeber treffen soll. Ist das ein Bug?


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Juni 2016)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Nervig dass der Console enabler noch immer nicht funktioniert, kennt jemand ne Lösung wie's vll doch geht
> 
> Der da:
> Debug Console Enabler Updated at The Witcher 3 Nexus - Mods and community
> ...



Wofür brauchst du das denn?


----------



## LastManStanding (3. Juni 2016)

Hi
hat einer ne Ahnung ob ich die multi-language-packs bei GOG.com für TW3 Blood and Wine auch Runterladen muss
Oder giebt es irgendwo  die Deutschen Daten einzelt die dann auch Lauffähig währen im gog.com Spiel
Das Deutsche Sprachpacket ist ja nun schon instaliert im Hauptspiel/Also das spiel weiß ja welche Sprache gewünscht ist!. Man benötigt also nur die Erweiterung für die quasselein dort
Denn das Sprachpacket währe dann 14 mal größer als das für das Hauptspiel durch die verschiedenen Sprachen halt. Ich will ja aber nur Deutsch. Doch das kann ich nich steuern/Auswählen
Ich lade nur mit  100-200 KB runter 7 GB weniger macht schon echt ein paar Sekunden aus

Gruß


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Juni 2016)

Lonemaster schrieb:


> Hi
> hat einer ne Ahnung ob ich die multi-language-packs bei GOG.com für TW3 Blood and Wine auch Runterladen muss
> Oder giebt es irgendwo  die Deutschen Daten einzelt die dann auch Lauffähig währen im gog.com Spiel


Du hast ne PN.


----------



## orca113 (3. Juni 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hi habe mal ne Frage zu der Quest  "Eine schwarze Perle".
> 
> Bekomme keinen Ort angezeigt wo ich mich mit dem Auftraggeber treffen soll. Ist das ein Bug?



Kann hier einer was zu sagen Freunde?


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Juni 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Kann hier einer was zu sagen Freunde?



Hast du die Perle schon gefunden? Nidas ist im "Black Sturgeon", scheint wohl eine Taverne zu sein.

Ich weiß nicht mehr genau, wie die Quest ablief, aber ich kann dir mal einen Screen aus meinem Journal mit dem Verlauf der abgeschlossenen Quest zeigen, falls dir das hilft.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## orca113 (3. Juni 2016)

Hi Scholdarr,

nein, also nochmal: Habe die Quest angenommen und Nidas sagt triff mich an der eingestürzten Brücke im Norden von Arinbjörn (in deinem Journal Punkt 1 der Quest) der Haken ist ich weiß gar nicht wo diese Brücke sein soll, geschweige denn Arinbjörn. Das Spiel zeigt mir keinen Wegpunkt dorthin an. 

Sehr merkwürdig.


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (3. Juni 2016)

@orca113: Die Brücke ist auf der länglichen Insel, die direkt westlich von Kaer Trolde liegt, auf der anderen Seite der Bucht. Weiter südlich von der Insel auf dem Festland ist die Ortschaft Arinbjörn. Wenn du von dort aus zu der Insel gehst und immer dem Weg Richtung Norden folgst, kannst du Nidas nicht verfehlen.


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Juni 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Hi Scholdarr,
> 
> nein, also nochmal: Habe die Quest angenommen und Nidas sagt triff mich an der eingestürzten Brücke im Norden von Arinbjörn (in deinem Journal Punkt 1 der Quest) der Haken ist ich weiß gar nicht wo diese Brücke sein soll, geschweige denn Arinbjörn. Das Spiel zeigt mir keinen Wegpunkt dorthin an.
> 
> Sehr merkwürdig.



Arinbjorn ist am westlichsten Punkt von Ard Skellig. Von dort geht eine schmale Landzunge gen Norden ab. Dort solltest du Nidas finden.


----------



## RavionHD (3. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wofür brauchst du das denn?



Um den Regen abzuschalten, den mag ich nämlich nicht weil der einfach viel zu häufig auftritt.

Hier gibt es einen aktuellen der mit 1.21 funktioniert:
Debug console enabler for 1.21 at The Witcher 3 Nexus - Mods and community


----------



## orca113 (3. Juni 2016)

Nabend @ParanoiAndroid und Scholdarr: 

Danke!

Kann es sein das ich keinen Wegpunkt hab weil ich Skellige noch nicht betreten habe?

Man muss mit einem Schiff dorthin oder?


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Juni 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Nabend @ParanoiAndroid und Scholdarr:
> 
> Danke!
> 
> ...



Es gibt eine Quest in Novigrad die darauf abzielt einen Kapitän zu finden der bereit ist mit seinem Schiff nach Skellige zu segeln.


----------



## Iconoclast (3. Juni 2016)

Haha genial. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scholdarr (3. Juni 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Nabend @ParanoiAndroid und Scholdarr:
> 
> Danke!
> 
> ...


Nightslaver hat es schon beantwortet, aber ich frage mich gerade eher, wie du überhaupt an die Quest gekommen bist, wenn du Skellige noch nie betreten hast...

So oder so, lass dir Zeit und du findest deinen Weg nach Skellige früher oder später. Dann kannst du auch die Quest weiter machen. 


Edit: Geralt und die Liebe seines Lebens 

Steam Community :: Screenshot :: So romantic


----------



## orca113 (3. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Nightslaver hat es schon beantwortet, aber ich frage mich gerade eher, wie du überhaupt an die Quest gekommen bist, wenn du Skellige noch nie betreten hast...
> 
> So oder so, lass dir Zeit und du findest deinen Weg nach Skellige früher oder später. Dann kannst du auch die Quest weiter machen.
> 
> ...



Der Typ lief mir in Novigrad über den Weg. Hat mich angelabert wegen der Perle. Bin daraufhin rumgelaufen und habe die Brücke gesucht. Am Hafen in Novigrad habe ich die Schiffskapitäne angelabert. Einer war stockbesoffen in einer Kneipe und der wollte mich nach Skellige bringen.


----------



## Scholdarr (4. Juni 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Der Typ lief mir in Novigrad über den Weg. Hat mich angelabert wegen der Perle. Bin daraufhin rumgelaufen und habe die Brücke gesucht. Am Hafen in Novigrad habe ich die Schiffskapitäne angelabert. Einer war stockbesoffen in einer Kneipe und der wollte mich nach Skellige bringen.



Na dann weißt du doch, wie man nach Skellige kommt.


----------



## orca113 (4. Juni 2016)

Ja aber ärgerlicher Weise bin ich gestern während des Ladevorgangs nach dem Gespräch derarti drastig unterbrochen worden... Strom Ausfall wegen Gewitter. Bin anschließend anderweitig beschäftigt gewesen. Werde erst kommende Woche wieder Zeit zum zocken haben. Urlaub vorbei 

@iconoclast

Ich verstehe das mit dem Grabstein nicht. Was ist das?


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Juni 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ich verstehe das mit dem Grabstein nicht. Was ist das?



Würde mal sagen ein Easter egg das auf WoW anspielt.


----------



## orca113 (4. Juni 2016)

[emoji17] dann kann ich damit gar nichts anfangen[emoji17] kenne ich mich gar nicht mit aus.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Juni 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> [emoji17] dann kann ich damit gar nichts anfangen[emoji17] kenne ich mich gar nicht mit aus.



Naja, ich bin nun auch alles andere als ein Fan von Warcraft und World of Warcraft, habe auch außer Warcraft 1 und 2 nichts aus der Reihe gespielt, aber selbst mir sagt Azeroth was (so nennt sich die Welt auf der World of Warcraft spielt).


----------



## orca113 (4. Juni 2016)

Nein, mir sagt selbst das nichts. Müsste es erst grade googeln. Tja ich bin ja auch schon verhältnismäßig alt


----------



## Madfurion (5. Juni 2016)

Habe TW3  nach meinem ersten durchspielen (110Stunden) erst mal liegen lassen und nun will ich wieder anfangen, gerne im NG+ Modus.

Sind die DLCs dann auch auf einem extra lvl oder kann ich die einfach mit dem Freischalten der Quests beginnen?


----------



## Scholdarr (5. Juni 2016)

Madfurion schrieb:


> Habe TW3  nach meinem ersten durchspielen (110Stunden) erst mal liegen lassen und nun will ich wieder anfangen, gerne im NG+ Modus.
> 
> Sind die DLCs dann auch auf einem extra lvl oder kann ich die einfach mit dem Freischalten der Quests beginnen?



Man sollte 30+ für Hearts of Stone und 35+ für Blood and Wine sein. Ansonsten kann man die eigentlich relativ sofort starten.


----------



## Madfurion (5. Juni 2016)

Danke! Werde dann erst die DLCs normal machen bevor noch ein NG+ Durchgang kommt.


----------



## RavionHD (5. Juni 2016)

Blöde Frage (Hauptspiel):


Spoiler



Ich mache einen zweiten Durchgang, beim ersten habe ich mich sowohl für Triss als auch für Yennefer entschieden was natürlich dumm war da ich dann einsam war.
Nun will ich mich nur für Yennefer entscheiden, wie kann ich Triss "abweisen"? Einfach nur nicht mit ihr ins Bett steigen reicht bzw ihr nicht am Leuchtturm sagen dass ich sie liebe?
Bin gerade in der Mission wo ich Albert retten muss, "verkack" ich da quasi schon wenn ich sie küsse bzw ihr sage dass sie charmant ist?


----------



## Scholdarr (5. Juni 2016)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Blöde Frage (Hauptspiel):
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



Nein, du darfst sie am Hafen gar nicht zum Bleiben bewegen, dann kommt er gar nicht zu der Szene im Leuchtturm. Also Triss schön mit dem Schiff abfahren lassen, dann läuft es auch mit Yen später.


----------



## RavionHD (5. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Nein, du darfst sie am Hafen gar nicht zum Bleiben bewegen, dann kommt er gar nicht zu der Szene im Leuchtturm. Also Triss schön mit dem Schiff abfahren lassen, dann läuft es auch mit Yen später.





Spoiler



Ok, aber was ich in der Mission mit Albert mache, also egal was ich zu ihr sage oder gar küsse, das ist irrelevant für den Spielverlauf, oder?
Ich soll sie einfach beim Hafen fahren lassen oder wie?


----------



## uka (5. Juni 2016)

Fällt nur mir der Unterschied in Geralt's Stimme auf? Hört sich an als würde er die ganze Zeit durch ein Blechrohr sprechen oder so  - gilt nach meiner Beobachtung auch für jeden NPC im neuen Gebiet. 

Aber nur der neue Content - wenn ich im DLC Gebiet rumreite und er zu Plötze was sagt, klingt das ganz normale (der alte Content ist auch in Ordnung).


----------



## Scholdarr (6. Juni 2016)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



Richtig. Die Kussszene bei den Vegelbuds ist natürlich wichtig für die Romanze mit Triss, aber wenn du sie am Hafen fahren lässt, ist diese meines Wissens nach mehr oder weniger beendet, weil es nach dem Kuss dann zu keiner körperlichen Annäherung mehr kommt. Mit Yennefer kann Geralt solange eine dauerhafte Beziehung eingehen, wie er keinen Sex mit Triss hat. Der Kuss ist kein Problem.





uka schrieb:


> Fällt nur mir der Unterschied in Geralt's Stimme auf? Hört sich an als würde er die ganze Zeit durch ein Blechrohr sprechen oder so  - gilt nach meiner Beobachtung auch für jeden NPC im neuen Gebiet.
> 
> Aber nur der neue Content - wenn ich im DLC Gebiet rumreite und er zu Plötze was sagt, klingt das ganz normale (der alte Content ist auch in Ordnung).



Ich spiele das Spiel auf englisch, da ist mir nichts dergleichen aufgefallen.


----------



## LDNV (6. Juni 2016)

Finde auch das im DLC alle Stimmen irgendwie Dumpf klingen. 
Dachte erst das liegt an meinem Setup, aber wenn es hier noch wer hat ...


----------



## TammerID (6. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Richtig. Die Kussszene bei den Vegelbuds ist natürlich wichtig für die Romanze mit Triss, aber wenn du sie am Hafen fahren lässt, ist diese meines Wissens nach mehr oder weniger beendet, weil es nach dem Kuss dann zu keiner körperlichen Annäherung mehr kommt. Mit Yennefer kann Geralt solange eine dauerhafte Beziehung eingehen, wie er keinen Sex mit Triss hat. Der Kuss ist kein Problem.





Spoiler



Ich habe das Techtelmechtel mit Triss gehabt und mein Ende der Hauptstory lässt mich trotzdem mit Yennefer zusammen leben. Allerdings hatte ich wohl dadurch keine Liebesszene mit Yennefer. Aber so lange sie nett zu mir ist und das Ende auch entsprechend meiner Erwartung, geht es wohl auch so


----------



## RavionHD (6. Juni 2016)

Hey Leute,
ich wieß nicht ob ich meine Gammaeinstellung etwas verstellt habe, kann irgendwer ein Bild von den Standard Gamma Einstellungen hochladen damit ich sehe dass bei mir alles normal ist?
Danke!

So sieht's bei mir aus:
Pic-Upload.de - witcher3_2016_06_06_11_28_14_497.jpg


----------



## Scholdarr (6. Juni 2016)

Sieht gut aus, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Mr_LoL (6. Juni 2016)

Einfach in der Ini auf 1.0 stellen.


----------



## Octabus (6. Juni 2016)

LDNV schrieb:


> Finde auch das im DLC alle Stimmen irgendwie Dumpf klingen.
> Dachte erst das liegt an meinem Setup, aber wenn es hier noch wer hat ...





uka schrieb:


> Fällt nur mir der Unterschied in Geralt's Stimme auf? Hört sich an als würde er die ganze Zeit durch ein Blechrohr sprechen oder so  - gilt nach meiner Beobachtung auch für jeden NPC im neuen Gebiet. (...)



Kann ich bestätigen, der Effekt ist mir am Anfang aber viel stärker vorgekommen als wie zum Ende hin. Die empfundene Abnahme kann aber auch die Macht der Gewöhnung sein.


----------



## Octabus (6. Juni 2016)

Zum Add-on "Blood and Wine" selbst: Ich habe es jetzt durchgespielt und muss sagen, dass es mir durch und durch recht gut gefallen hat. Der einzige persönliche Kritikpunkt ist eigentlich, dass es mich inhaltlich verglichen zu den Vorgängern wohl erst relativ spät fangen konnte und für mich besonders am Anfang die Dialoge etwas "überpackt" gewirkt haben. Dafür wurde es mit jeder Minute besser und das Ende dieses Addons ist definitiv eines Abschlusses würdig. Der Trumpf verglichen zu den Vorgängern ist auf jeden Fall die optische Darbietung, besonders begeistert hat mich das Märchenland.



Spoiler



Erweiterte Punkte: Der Antagonist hätte vielleicht noch ein wenig mehr herausstechen können, da hat das erste Add-on die Nase vorne. Gut fand ich die Einbindung bekannter Charaktere und einiger unerwarteter Ereignisse und Begegnungen. Unterm Strich kommt man definitiv nicht zu kurz! Kaufen!


----------



## blautemple (7. Juni 2016)

Gibt es eig einen schnelleren Weg Monsterhaar zu farmen, als die ganze Zeit nur Ertrunkener zu töten?


----------



## Scholdarr (7. Juni 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Gibt es eig einen schnelleren Weg Monsterhaar zu farmen, als die ganze Zeit nur Ertrunkener zu töten?



Monster Hair | The Witcher 3

Wofür brauchst du denn so viele Monsterhaare?



Spoiler



Your signature makes me sad...


----------



## blautemple (7. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Monster Hair | The Witcher 3
> 
> Wofür brauchst du denn so viele Monsterhaare?
> 
> ...



Viel brauche ich nicht, aber zumindest etwas für Armbrust der Hexerausrüstung und iwie droppen die Etrunkenen nie welches 

PS: Windows Probleme habe ich auf der Arbeit als Admin wahrlich genug


----------



## Scholdarr (7. Juni 2016)

blautemple schrieb:


> Viel brauche ich nicht, aber zumindest etwas für Armbrust der Hexerausrüstung und iwie droppen die Etrunkenen nie welches


Naja, du brauchst dafür ja auch keine Ertrunkenen. Monsterhaar lässt sich aus mehreren Zutaten herstellen. Kannst du alles im Link nachlesen. 


P.S.: Schon möglich, aber das hier ist ja immer noch die PCGH...


----------



## blautemple (7. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Naja, du brauchst dafür ja auch keine Ertrunkenen. Monsterhaar lässt sich aus mehreren Zutaten herstellen. Kannst du alles im Link nachlesen.
> 
> 
> P.S.: Schon möglich, aber das hier ist ja immer noch die PCGH...



Ich schaue gleich mal ob ich iwas davon im Inventar habe... Danke schonmal

PS: Na der Games Teil trifft ja zu und ich kenne mich auch mit Hardware aus und um aktuell zu bleiben muss ich halt regelmäßig was zu den Themen lesen


----------



## Octabus (7. Juni 2016)

Was haltet ihr eigentlich so vom Abschluss? Seid ihr schon durch damit? Höre immer gerne ein paar Eindrücke!


----------



## turbosnake (7. Juni 2016)

Storydiskussionen bitte im Storythread führen.


----------



## uka (8. Juni 2016)

Octabus schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen, der Effekt ist mir am Anfang aber viel stärker vorgekommen als wie zum Ende hin. Die empfundene Abnahme kann aber auch die Macht der Gewöhnung sein.


Habe es auch gemerkt, aber wenn du in ein altes Gebiet gehst und dort was machst und danach wieder zum DLC ist es genau so stark wie am Anfang - eher Gewöhnung also ^^.


----------



## orca113 (8. Juni 2016)

Octabus schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr eigentlich so vom Abschluss? Seid ihr schon durch damit? Höre immer gerne ein paar Eindrücke!



Lieber im Storythread diskutieren weil ich und auch viele andere noch lange nicht durch sind und keinen Bocl auf gespoilere haben.


----------



## bath92 (8. Juni 2016)

Hat noch jemand das Problem, dass er den Hexerauftrag "Rinderwahn" nicht abschließen kann?
Müsste nur noch die Belohnung einstreichen, aber der Dialog dazu will einfach nicht starten.


----------



## Jan86 (8. Juni 2016)

kann mir jemand sagen wie ich an "Dunkeleisenplatten" rannkomme?


----------



## Incredible Alk (8. Juni 2016)

Durch zerlegen des entsprechenden Rüstungsgegenstandes beim Rüstungsschmied deiner Wahl.


----------



## Mr_LoL (8. Juni 2016)

Oder durch Craften.
Aus 2 Dunkeleisenbarren.


----------



## Scholdarr (8. Juni 2016)

Oder durch Kaufen beim Schmied...


----------



## turbosnake (8. Juni 2016)

Scheint wohl das wir ein Gwint- Spiel auf der E3 sehen werden CD Projekt Red Filed a New Videogame Trademark for This : gaming


----------



## Scholdarr (8. Juni 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Scheint wohl das wir ein Gwint- Spiel auf der E3 sehen werden CD Projekt Red Filed a New Videogame Trademark for This : gaming



Wäre cool, ich bin gespannt. Für ein PvP-Spiel müsste allerdings einiges an den Regeln geändert werden - und am Balancing müsste auch noch mal kräftig geschraubt werden.

Ich hoffe ja auf ein nettes F2P Produkt (ohne P2W!).


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wäre cool, ich bin gespannt. Für ein PvP-Spiel müsste allerdings einiges an den Regeln geändert werden - und am Balancing müsste auch noch mal kräftig geschraubt werden.



Sie müssten im Grunde nahezu das komplette Regelwerk überarbeiten und erweitern, den mit den aktuell existierenden Regeln wird es entweder alles sehr ehnlich von der Spielweise her, wen es balanced sein soll, oder aber wird es immer ein Deck geben das einfach spürbar stärker als die anderen ist. 

Außerdem müssten sie die taktische Tiefe noch erweitern, da die taktischen Möglichkeiten in der Praxis bei Gwint momentan doch sehr limitiert sind. Grade Wettereffekte müssten schon merklich gebufft werden und Heldenkarten wohl auch was generft, da schlicht momentan zu übermächtig.



Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ja auf ein nettes F2P Produkt (ohne P2W!).



Ja ein faires F2P-Konzept wäre eine feine Sache.


----------



## Scalon (9. Juni 2016)

was macht ihr eigentlich mit dem ganzen Wein der überall in Toussaint gelootet werden kann? Trinken, "vercraften" oder verkaufen? Ich habe keinen wirklichen Zweck dafür gefunden


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Juni 2016)

Scalon schrieb:


> was macht ihr eigentlich mit dem ganzen Wein der überall in Toussaint gelootet werden kann? Trinken, "vercraften" oder verkaufen? Ich habe keinen wirklichen Zweck dafür gefunden



Na aufheben. Da Geralt sich sowieso auf seinem Weingut zur Ruhe setzt braucht er bis ja eine Beschäftigung die er bis an sein Hexerlebensende verfolgen kann. Warum da nicht den ganzen Wein trinken.


----------



## Scholdarr (9. Juni 2016)

Scalon schrieb:


> was macht ihr eigentlich mit dem ganzen Wein der überall in Toussaint gelootet werden kann? Trinken, "vercraften" oder verkaufen? Ich habe keinen wirklichen Zweck dafür gefunden



Nichts. Ich finde es auch etwas schade, dass man zwar überall Weinflaschen verteilt hat, dem Spieler dafür aber keine sinnvolle Verwendung angeboten hat. Es wäre imo z.B. schön gewesen, wenn man im eigenen Weinkeller eine Sammlung hätte anlegen können von allerlei erlesenen Tröpfchen... 

Das wäre doch auch mal noch eine schöne Idee für ein kostenloses DLC...


----------



## Mr_LoL (10. Juni 2016)

Spoiler



Ist jemandem die O'Dimm Anspielung in der Wicht Quest aufgefallen? 
War geil gemacht finde ich.


----------



## turbosnake (10. Juni 2016)

Danke für den Spoiler.


----------



## MrLoL1 (10. Juni 2016)

Ich habe nicht einmal geschrieben, wann oder wie, dachte nicht, dass das ein Spoiler wär.
Aber gut, ich packs gleich in einen Spoilertag.


----------



## orca113 (10. Juni 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Danke für den Spoiler.



Er ist ja nicht der erste nicht wahr?... Hier waren schon einige Rücksichtslose Typen was das angeht im Thread. Aber er hat ja nun direkt reagiert.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Juni 2016)

Es ist trotzdem der falsche Thread, da es für die Story einen eignen Spoilerthread gibt.


----------



## MrLoL1 (11. Juni 2016)

Kannst du mal nen Link dazu posten? Finde den nicht mehr.


----------



## turbosnake (11. Juni 2016)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...cher-3-storydiskussionen-spoiler-erlaubt.html


----------



## schmodel (14. Juni 2016)

aber wo wir uns wohl alle einige sind,an diesem Addon können sich einige Spieleentwickler eine Scheibe abschneiden.hab schlechtere Vollpreisspiele gespielt,
Witcher ist echt sein Geld wert


----------



## orca113 (14. Juni 2016)

schmodel schrieb:


> aber wo wir uns wohl alle einige sind,an diesem Addon können sich einige Spieleentwickler eine Scheibe abschneiden.hab schlechtere Vollpreisspiele gespielt,
> Witcher ist echt sein Geld wert



Habe dieses Add on noch nicht gespielt aber das ganze Game TW3 (eigentlich alle Teile) waren ihr Geld wert.


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. Juni 2016)

Alter,  ist dieses Beauclair schön. 
Bin im Schritttempo durch die Stadt spaziert, und sie nimmt einfach kein Ende! Vom Stil her ist das wieder ganz nah an TW1. Grandios


----------



## Iconoclast (25. Juni 2016)

Ich musste mir auch immer wieder vor Augen führen, was für einen lächerlichen Kleckerbetrag an Geld die für diesen Umfang haben wollten. Bei Tomb Raider hab ich 10€ für eine Stunde gelatzt obwohl 5 versprochen wurden. 
Bin jetzt um die 20+ Stunden in Toussaint und noch lange nicht fertig.


----------



## orca113 (26. Juni 2016)

Was das an geht ist das ganze Game ein Hammer[emoji106] sowas wirst du  nie mehr erleben. Sogenannte AAA Titel... Lächerlich. TW3 ist für mich ein AAA Titel. Die großen Publisher machen alles kaputt. Bei denen werden nur Mogelpackungen veröffentlicht. 60€ und 7 Stunden Spielzeit. Oder Open World Titel deren Spielzeit künstlich aufgeblasen wird.


----------



## Metalic (26. Juni 2016)

Bin jetzt glaube ich fast durch mit dem Hauptspiel. Nur stelle ich mich derzeit einfach zu doof an bei dem Boss Caranthir. Hatte das gesamte Spiel hindurch nicht solche Probleme aber bei dem Kerl sterbe ich pausenlos. 
Mich erwischt es immer wenn da 2-3 von den Adds kommen und er seine Eiskugeln aus 100 m Entfernung schießt.


----------



## Piccolo676 (26. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe mir damals die retail Version vom Hauptspiel gekauft und bei GoG registriert. 
Ist es möglich, dass ich mir nun bei steam Blood and Wine kaufe und das irgendwie miteinander kombinieren kann ?


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juni 2016)

Piccolo676 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mir damals die retail Version vom Hauptspiel gekauft und bei GoG registriert.
> Ist es möglich, dass ich mir nun bei steam Blood and Wine kaufe und das irgendwie miteinander kombinieren kann ?



Kurz und knap, nein ist nicht möglich.
Wen du TW3 über GoG erworben hast musst du auch die DLCs über GoG kaufen, umgedreht das gleiche wen du TW3 über Steam erworben hast.


----------



## MrLoL1 (26. Juni 2016)

Metalic schrieb:


> Bin jetzt glaube ich fast durch mit dem Hauptspiel. Nur stelle ich mich derzeit einfach zu doof an bei dem Boss Caranthir. Hatte das gesamte Spiel hindurch nicht solche Probleme aber bei dem Kerl sterbe ich pausenlos.
> Mich erwischt es immer wenn da 2-3 von den Adds kommen und er seine Eiskugeln aus 100 m Entfernung schießt.



Das wichtigste ist Quen + Ausweichen(bei den kleinen Kugeln) oder Wegrollen bei dem Fünferpack.
Die Golems die er beschwört lassen sich gut als Tank benutzen, sodass du den nicht angreifen musst.


----------



## M4xw0lf (26. Juni 2016)

Metalic schrieb:


> Bin jetzt glaube ich fast durch mit dem Hauptspiel. Nur stelle ich mich derzeit einfach zu doof an bei dem Boss Caranthir. Hatte das gesamte Spiel hindurch nicht solche Probleme aber bei dem Kerl sterbe ich pausenlos.
> Mich erwischt es immer wenn da 2-3 von den Adds kommen und er seine Eiskugeln aus 100 m Entfernung schießt.


Seine Golems lassen sich super als Kugelfang verwenden. Einfach immer das Vieh zwischen dir und Caranthir behalten, und er erledigt sie für dich.


----------



## Metalic (26. Juni 2016)

Okay dann versuch ich das heute Abend nochmal.


----------



## Piccolo676 (26. Juni 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Kurz und knap, nein ist nicht möglich.
> Wen du TW3 über GoG erworben hast musst du auch die DLCs über GoG kaufen, umgedreht das gleiche wen du TW3 über Steam erworben hast.



Ich hab mir das Spiel bei Saturn gekauft und es lediglich bei GoG registriert um die patches laden zu können. 

Könnte ich es dann nicht auch noch bei Steam aktivieren und somit dann das Addon bei steam kaufen ?


----------



## Sebastian1980 (26. Juni 2016)

Im Einzelhandel hast Du sicherlich einen Steamkey bekommen, müsste auf der Verpackung vermerkt sein.  Das der Einzelhandel GOG Spiele verkauft wäre mir neu. Somit kannst Du den Key selbstredend auch bei Steam einlösen um dort die Addons zu erwerben. Letzteres kannst Du auch bei GOG tun, ist Dir überlassen. Ich habe seinerzeit TW1+2 günstig bei Steam erworben und mit den Keys dann die jeweilige  GOG Version freigeschaltet.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juni 2016)

Piccolo676 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir das Spiel bei Saturn gekauft und es lediglich bei GoG registriert um die patches laden zu können.
> 
> Könnte ich es dann nicht auch noch bei Steam aktivieren und somit dann das Addon bei steam kaufen ?



Wie gesagt, nein, dazu hättest du es digital einen TW3 Key für Steam erwerben müssen.



Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> Im Einzelhandel hast Du sicherlich einen  Steamkey bekommen, müsste auf der Verpackung vermerkt sein.  Das der  Einzelhandel GOG Spiele verkauft wäre mir neu. Somit kannst Du den Key  selbstredend auch bei Steam einlösen um dort die Addons zu erwerben.  Letzteres kannst Du auch bei GOG tun, ist Dir überlassen. Ich habe  seinerzeit TW1+2 günstig bei Steam erworben und mit den Keys dann die  jeweilige  GOG Version freigeschaltet.



Im Handel bekommst du TW3 Retrails die keine Accountbindung haben, heißt du brauchst weder Steam, noch GoG um es installieren und spielen zu können, allerdings brauchst du GoG-Galaxy um dir die Patches und DLCs laden zu können.
Mir ist auch nicht bekannt das die Retrail-Keys bei Steam aktivierbar wären, oder das da ein Key für Steam beiliegen würde. Die einzige Möglichkeit TW3 über Steam nutzen zu können ist es sich digital direkt über Steam zu kaufen oder per Key-Händler einen Steam-Key von TW3 zu erwerben.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (26. Juni 2016)

Hmm, gerade gelesen bei PCGH, der beiligende Code der Retail ist wohl tatsächlich nur für GOG. Handelsversion von Witcher 3: GOG-Account notig fur Patches und kostenlose DLCs


----------



## turbosnake (26. Juni 2016)

Alles andere wäre von CDP auch sehr dämlich gewesen.


----------



## orca113 (26. Juni 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, nein, dazu hättest du es digital einen TW3 Key für Steam erwerben müssen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das stimmt nicht. Glaube ich zumindest. Bin mir sehr sicher das ich meinen GOG Account erst mit TW3 bekommen habe.

Meins ist aus dem Einzelhandel und es wird GOG Galaxy installiert und es ist im GOG Account.


----------



## Sebastian1980 (26. Juni 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Alles andere wäre von CDP auch sehr dämlich gewesen.


Warum denn das? in die andere Richtung gehts doch auch. Immerhin hat CDP ja was verkauft, da kann denen doch egal sein ob der Käufer sein Spiel auch an Steam bindet.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Juni 2016)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> Warum denn das? in die andere Richtung gehts doch auch. Immerhin hat CDP ja was verkauft, da kann denen doch egal sein ob der Käufer sein Spiel auch an Steam bindet.



Nein kann es CDPR nicht sein. Letztlich muss CDPR Valve dafür bezahlen wen sie die Keys ihrer Retrails über Steam aktivieren lassen wollen, was für CDPR geringere Einnahmen bedeuten würde, nur weil die Kunden eine extra Wurst möchten.
Wer unbedingt Steam will für den hat CDPR die Möglichkeit geschaffen, indem er direkt einen TW3 Key für Steam erwirbt, wer sich darüber nicht vorher informiert, oder erkundigt hat halt schlicht Pech wen er Steam unbedingt nutzen wollte und nach dem Kauf erst bemerkt das es mit der Retrail nicht über Steam geht.


----------



## turbosnake (26. Juni 2016)

Sebastian1980 schrieb:


> Warum denn das? in die andere Richtung gehts doch auch. Immerhin hat CDP ja was verkauft, da kann denen doch egal sein ob der Käufer sein Spiel auch an Steam bindet.


GoG und CDPR gehören zum gleichen Konzern.

Wer will kann sich das Spiel auch auf Origin oder uPlay kaufen.


----------



## -Kerby- (16. Juli 2016)

Möge mir bitte jem. von Euch einen Rat geben, was die sinnvollste Config für eine GTX 970 bei TW3 ist? Damit meine ich die Grafiksettings.

Habe die ersten beiden Teile durch und eindeutig die besten PC-Stunden, die ich je hatte und das allein wegen der Story! Die Grafik und Alles andere sind für mich nicht so relevant bei einem Spiel, aber die Story ist richtig schön und ich bin mega gespannt auf den dritten Teil und die zwei Addons! Muss mir die Beiden auf jedenfall noch kaufen.

Im Moment dümple ich jedoch bei 50 FPS und das ist mir doch etwas schwammig, wobei ich mein Downsampling plus Antialiasing nicht entfernen möchte (Downsampling ist 1.5, also 2880 auf 1920). Ist das Antialiasing von TW3 FXAA? Sollte ich eher das FXAA von NV einschalten, macht das i-einen Unterschied?

I-welche weiteren Tipps, um das Spielvergnügen zu maximieren? Habe meinen Spielstand von TW2 importiert, falls das etwas bringen sollte. Damals von TW1 habe ich es nicht gemacht.


----------



## MrLoL1 (16. Juli 2016)

Am besten wäre es, wenn du mal deine aktuellen Grafiksettings postest.
Das AA ist ist eine temporale Eigenkreation von CDPR, glättet gut, sorgt aber für leichte Unschärfe.


----------



## -Kerby- (19. Juli 2016)

MrLoL1 schrieb:


> Am besten wäre es, wenn du mal deine aktuellen Grafiksettings postest.
> Das AA ist ist eine temporale Eigenkreation von CDPR, glättet gut, sorgt aber für leichte Unschärfe.



Bewegungsunschärfe: Aus

Weichzeichnen: Ein

Kantenglättung: Ein (werde ich jedoch wieder ausschalten und das NV-FXAA einschalten,
da bisher in allen Spielen meine Kombi "Downsampling (2880 auf 1920) + FXAA" am Besten und ausreichend war

Blooming: Ein

Scharfzeichnen: Aus

Umgebungsverdeckung: SSAO

Schärfentiefe: Ein

Chromatische Abweichung: Ein

Vignettierung: Ein

Lichtstrahlen: Ein

Maximale Bildrate: Unbegrenzt

Auflösung: 2880x1620

Anzeigemodus: Vollbild

Systemgamme-Einstellung übernehmen: Aus

NV-Hairworks: Aus

NV-Hairworks AA: 4

NV Hairworks Voreinstellung: Hoch

Anzahl an Hintergrundcharakteren: Hoch

Schattenqualität: Hoch

Geländequalität: Hoch

Wasserqualität: Hoch

Grasdichte: Hoch

Texturqualität: Hoch

Objektsichtweite: Hoch

Detailgrad: Hoch

Hardware-Cursor: Aus


Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!

Meine GTX 970 läuft auf 1530 MHz GPU Takt und 4100 MHz Speichertakt.

EDIT:
Habe nun den Coretakt auf 1530 MHz gesenkt, das Powertarget von 132% auf 163% erhöht per Bios-Mod (also darf die Karte rund 250W insgesamt ziehen) und D3Doverrider aktiviert, VSync und Tripple Buffer damit erzwungen und Ingame Vsync ausgeschaltet, FXAA über NV eingeschaltet und das AA Ingame deaktiviert. Mit dem Rivatuner noch ein FPS-Limit auf 60FPS gesetzt, um Schwankungen durch VSync zu vermeiden.
(Natürlich limitiert VSync ebenso, habe jedoch manchmal bemerkt, dass es in kurzen Situationen über 60FPS springt, nur minimal um 2-3 FPS. Bei vielen Spielen hat eine zusätzliche Limitierung geholfen das Bild flüssiger darzustellen. Evtl. auch nur Placebo). Habe in diese Tools einfach bisher mehr Vertrauen gewonnen, da sie mich in keinem Spiel bisher enttäuscht haben.

Nun läuft das Spiel fast perfekt und geschmeidig, weiterhin mit den oben genannten Settings. Es gibt lediglich gewisse (Nachlade-?)Ruckler beim Sprinten, aber es scheint, als ob das bei jedem so ist, richtig?


----------



## MrLoL1 (19. Juli 2016)

Wie voll ist der Vram? 
Texturen kannst du eigentlich immer auf Ultra stellen, TW3 ist sehr Vramsparsam. Außerdem noch Schatten auf Mittel, genauso wie Grasdichte. Dann müssten die 60FPS stabil sein.


----------



## -Kerby- (19. Juli 2016)

MrLoL1 schrieb:


> Wie voll ist der Vram?
> Texturen kannst du eigentlich immer auf Ultra stellen, TW3 ist sehr Vramsparsam. Außerdem noch Schatten auf Mittel, genauso wie Grasdichte. Dann müssten die 60FPS stabil sein.



Der ist gerademal 1700MB voll, also noch genug Reserven.


----------



## LDNV (23. Juli 2016)

Mach die Schatten ruhig auf niedrig. Man sieht wirklich so gut wie keinen unterschied aber kostet massig fps.


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Juli 2016)

LDNV schrieb:


> Mach die Schatten ruhig auf niedrig. Man sieht wirklich so gut wie keinen unterschied aber kostet massig fps.



Warum sollte er? Das Spiel läuft doch schon geschmeidig.


----------



## Bambusbar (25. Juli 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Warum sollte er? Das Spiel läuft doch schon geschmeidig.



Aber offensichtlich nich geschmeidig genug für ihn.
Sonst hätte er ja nicht hier im Thread nach Einstellungen für mehr FPS gefragt


----------



## Scholdarr (25. Juli 2016)

Bambusbar schrieb:


> Aber offensichtlich nich geschmeidig genug für ihn.
> Sonst hätte er ja nicht hier im Thread nach Einstellungen für mehr FPS gefragt



Lies mal den Edit in seinem vorletzten Post. Damit ist das Thema doch eigentlich erledigt.


----------



## Bambusbar (25. Juli 2016)

Ach,  voll durch die Lappen gegangen. 

Ich nehme alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil


----------



## Madfurion (26. Juli 2016)

Kann mir jemand mit einem i7 4790k sagen wie viele FPS sein CPU auf niedrigsten Einstellungen schafft? Würde das mal gerne mit meinem Xeon vergleichen


----------



## LDNV (27. Juli 2016)

Krasse zusammen setzung 
Er stellt eine frage, bekommt eine antwort, macht dann ein edit , und der der die frage Antwort gab wird gefragt warum xD


----------



## -Kerby- (31. Juli 2016)

LDNV schrieb:


> Krasse zusammen setzung
> Er stellt eine frage, bekommt eine antwort, macht dann ein edit , und der der die frage Antwort gab wird gefragt warum xD



Der Edit folgte noch vor seinem Beitrag 

Grundsätzlich musste ich noch herb an meinem OC-Profil arbeiten, da Witcher 3 jedes Setting schnell zum Abstürzen brang im Vergleich zu anderen OC-Settings :/


----------



## Madfurion (5. August 2016)

Ich bin gerade bei Blood and Wine bei dem Turnier.
Irgendwie kann ich jedoch nicht beim Schießen gewinnen. Das Ziel oben ganz Links lässt sich einfach nicht treffen. 
Des Weiteren gewinne ich auch nicht beim Schwertkampf obwohl ich alle Gegner besiegt habe.

ist das ein bekannte Bug oder mach ich da was falsch?


----------



## Captn (6. August 2016)

Kann ich beim NG+ den Spielstand von Witcher 2 nochmal neu simulieren?


----------



## MrLoL1 (6. August 2016)

Ja. Einfach beim Savegame erstellen W2 Spielstand simulieren auswählen und dann auf NG+.


----------



## ThomasHAFX (14. August 2016)

Haben die Runen auf den Schwertern nicht mal geleuchtet wenn man das Schwert gezogen hat ?


----------



## Scalon (14. August 2016)

meines Wissens nach nur im Kampf oder wenn du Charakter-Übersichtsmenü bist, dort wo du die Signs und Damage vom Silber und Stahlschwert siehst


----------



## ThomasHAFX (14. August 2016)

Also irgendwie leuchtet bei mir nichts .....


----------



## GottesMissionar (14. August 2016)

Gibt dafür eine wunderbare Runen-Glow-Mod im Nexus 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ThomasHAFX (14. August 2016)

Ne , ich bin nur der Meinung das sie geleuchtet haben wenn man Runen reingemacht hat.


----------



## Scalon (15. August 2016)

als bei mir leuchtet es 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## trigger831 (20. August 2016)

Moin. Gibt es einen Unterschied zwischen der GOTY Edition und dem Hauptspiel + allen Addons? Wenn ich mir die Features des GOTY anschauen, werde ich da auch nicht schlauer raus. Es liest sich so, als ob die neuen Gebiete usw. von den Addons und NICHT von der GOTY Edition kommen: The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - Game of the Year Edition - [PC]: Amazon.de: Games


----------



## orca113 (20. August 2016)

Glaube nicht das da ein Unterschied ist. Habe auch nichts derartiges gelesen irgendwo. Goty ist halt Hauptspiel inkl. aller dlc und den Add Ons.


----------



## trigger831 (20. August 2016)

Dann hole ich mir jetzt den Expansion Pass über Gog.com.


----------



## orca113 (21. August 2016)

Wirst es nicht bereuen.


----------



## ThoSta (21. August 2016)

Kurze Frage an alle die das Spiel schon mit Add Ons gespielt haben.
Sollte man beide erst nach Ende der Hauptstory anfangen? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Aldrearic (21. August 2016)

Ich habe die Hauptstory noch nicht durch gehabt, wo ich mit dem neuen Addon angefangen habe. Level 30 und höher sollte man wohl schon sein. Fertig bin ich noch nicht, dauert wieder etliche Stunden, so wie ich mich kenne.


----------



## Scholdarr (21. August 2016)

ThoSta schrieb:


> Kurze Frage an alle die das Spiel schon mit Add Ons gespielt haben.
> Sollte man beide erst nach Ende der Hauptstory anfangen?


Imo ja. Sowohl von der Story als auch vom Spielerlevel her sind beide Add-Ons eher dafür geeignet, sie nach der Hauptstory anzufangen. Und dann sollte man Hearts of Stone vor Blood and Wine zocken.


----------



## M4xw0lf (5. September 2016)

B&W nimmt überhaupt keine Rücksicht auf den Stand der Hauptstory - da wird man im Zweifelsfall sogar gespoilert.


----------



## SpatteL (11. September 2016)

Habe jetzt nach Monaten hier mal wieder rein geschaut und wollte die gleiche Frage stellen, da ich gerade dabei bin Witcher noch mal (zum ersten mal) mit Addons zu zocken.
Hearts of Stone habe ich kurz nach der Schlacht auf Kaer Morhen angefangen, war da so Lvl 35.
Die Kämpfe waren da schon wieder ein Stück schwieriger.

Kann man ohne viel Story nach Toussaint um sich die Großmeisterrüstungen zu beschaffen(bin jetzt Lvl 42)?
Würde dann nämlich, nach dem was ich hier gelesen habe, erst mal das Hauptspiel fertig machen und danach Blood and Wine.


----------



## MrLoL1 (11. September 2016)

Kann man, aber normalerweise reichen fürs Hauptspiel die meisterlich gefertigten aus. HoS ist deutlich schwerer wie das Hauptspiel und auch B&W.


----------



## SpatteL (11. September 2016)

Naja, mir geht es darum, die Rüstung zu haben, so lange sie auch noch etwas bringt.
Wenn ich jetzt das Hauptspiel erst mal noch durchspiele, bin ich dann lvl 46 oder mehr, dann bringt mir die Rüstung vielleicht nicht mehr so viel.
Ich werde mir mal einen extra Savegame anlegen und es mal versuchen.


----------



## Scholdarr (11. September 2016)

Ich verstehe deine Frage nicht ganz. Im Hauptspiel bist du mit Lvl 42 doch eh schon überpowert, d.h. du brauchst die Rüstungen da erst recht nicht...


----------



## SpatteL (11. September 2016)

Man will halt immer die best mögliche Ausrüstung für das lvl haben, in dem man gerade ist.
Bin gerade mal hin und habe die Schemata für die Wolfsrüstung geholt, nur um fest zustellen, das man da noch spezielle Materialien braucht, deren Preise jenseits von gut und böse sind...
Und auch die Herstellungskosten, sind unverhältnismäßig hoch, dafür, das der Schmied ohne Geralts Hilfe nie da ran gekommen wäre.
Die Sache hat sich damit erst mal erledigt.


----------



## Captn (11. September 2016)

Das selbe dachte ich mir bei der Bärenrüstung auch . Da heißt es wohl looten, looten , looten und alles verkaufen ^^.


----------



## RayasVati (15. September 2016)

Hallo, ich bin komplett Witcher Anfänger und bin gerade dabei ciri in 3 orten zusuchen.....aber ich finde den punkt auf der Karte nicht wo genau ich suchen soll.

UND

gibts ein guten Anfänger guide irgendwo im netz? Habe ein Paar gefunden aber die sind nicht so auf Anfänger gelegt.

Dankööö


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (15. September 2016)

Das ergibt sich alles. Geh mal zum Baron nach Crow's Perch und mache ein paar Nebenquests.


----------



## RayasVati (15. September 2016)

Ok...und ich habe wenn  ich auf Quest gehe keine Quest die mein Level entsprechen....bin erst 3


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (15. September 2016)

Ja, am Anfang ist das normal. Gehe einfach mal in ein paar Ortschaften, rede dort mit Leuten und schaue dir die Anschlagbretter an. Da wirst du dann mit Quests versorgt. Und mit Level 3 kann man sich auch ruhig mal an einer Level 4 oder 5 Quest versuchen.


----------



## RayasVati (15. September 2016)

Und im welchen Ort sollte ich mich erstmal aufhalten?


----------



## ThoSta (15. September 2016)

Alleine in Weißgarten solltest du deutlich über Level 3 gekommen sein. Hast du dort garkeine Nebenmissionen gemacht? 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Scholdarr (15. September 2016)

Steam Community :: Guide :: A Beginner's Guide to The Witcher 3

Steam Community :: Guide :: What you should know before you start playing The Witcher 3


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (16. September 2016)

RayasVati schrieb:


> Und im welchen Ort sollte ich mich erstmal aufhalten?


Da gibt es keine wirkliche Empfehlung. Erkunde doch einfach mal ein wenig die Umgebung. Davon lebt das Spiel. Du wirst dann schon über Quests stolpern, die mit deinem aktuellen Level machbar sind.
Und noch eins: Schieß dich nicht zu sehr auf die Hauptquest ein. Lass am besten keine Nebenquests liegen. Die sind zum Teil richtig gut und sehr unterhaltsam. Du würdest sehr viel verpassen wenn du einfach nur stur der Hauptquest folgen würdest.


----------



## RayasVati (16. September 2016)

schon besser


ist das normal das die bäume und büsche so stark wackeln wenn ein bisschen regen ist?


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (16. September 2016)

Ja, das ist normal. Du wirst auch noch feststellen, dass es auch in Innenräumen immer windig ist. 
Hat mich anfangs sehr gestört, aber mit der Zeit gewöhnt man sich daran.


----------



## schmodel (18. September 2016)

RayasVati schrieb:


> schon besser
> 
> 
> ist das normal das die bäume und büsche so stark wackeln wenn ein bisschen regen ist?


 regen und Wind?


----------



## ThoSta (18. September 2016)

ParanoidAndroid schrieb:


> Ja, das ist normal. Du wirst auch noch feststellen, dass es auch in Innenräumen immer windig ist.
> Hat mich anfangs sehr gestört, aber mit der Zeit gewöhnt man sich daran.


Ist mir ja noch garnicht aufgefallen und bin schon im zweiten Durchgang [emoji23].
Vielleicht waren die Fenster damals einfach nicht gut.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## RayasVati (18. September 2016)

Ich brauche wieder Hilfe. 

Ich brauch Verfluchtenöl und finde es nicht. das sollte so wie ich es gelesen habe in einer nebenquest in weissgarten geben. da habe ich aber alles abgearbeitet.


Bei einigen abgeschlossene Quests habe ich auch noch ein gelbes Ausrufezeichen und bei einigen nicht???


----------



## SpatteL (25. September 2016)

So, bin jetzt nach etwa 120h komplett durch(Hauptspiel und beide Addons) und muss sagen: Einfach Fantastisch!
Habe es jetzt ("erst") zum 2. mal nach dem Release gezockt und es war wieder toll.
Auch die Addons, vor allem B&W, einfach klasse, so müssen Addons sein.
Sind zwar überall noch "?" aber Nebenmissionen und Hexerauftäge müsste ich (fast) alle gemacht haben.
Schatzsuchen bzw. Hexerausrüstung gibt es noch zu finden, da habe ich nur die gesucht, die ich auch haben wollte.
10-15H war ich mit HoS beschäftigt, da gibt es viele AAA-Tilel, die das nicht mal mit dem Hauptspiel schaffen.
Etwa 30h habe ich im wunderschönen Toussaint verbracht.

Wie viele Enden gibt es bei B&W eigentlich? Ich habe 2 gesehen:


Spoiler



1. Syanna befreien und sie überreden ihrer Schwester zu vergeben -> Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen
2. Zum Unsichtbaren und Dettlaff rufen -> man kann zwar noch mal mit Syanna reden, sie aber nicht überzeugen ihrer Schwester zu vergeben -> Syanna tötet ihre Schwester

Ich denke mal von 1. gibt es auch noch eine "schlechte" Version, wenn man nicht noch mal mit Syanna redet, wird aber sicher ähnlich ablaufen, wie 2., oder?


----------



## Scalon (26. September 2016)

es müssten drei sein, hättest du aber auch durch 10s google finden können:
Blood and Wine Endings | Witcher 3


----------



## orca113 (1. Oktober 2016)

Hallo ich brauche Hilfe.

Bin wieder in einer Quest im Buckelsumpf.

Wenn ich das Haus der Mumen betrete ist der Bildschirm voll Grafikfehler. Soll im Haus einen Keller betreten. Leider kann ich den nicht finden weil ich nichts sehen kann. Kann man da irgendwas machen?


----------



## ThoSta (1. Oktober 2016)

Wie sehen diese Fehler denn aus? Grafikkarte übertaktet?
Ansonsten würde mir leider wenig einfallen um das zu beheben.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## orca113 (1. Oktober 2016)

Das habe ich mit drei verschiedenen Grafikkarten an dieser Stelle. Nur die Hütte der Mumen. Schwarz, Dreiecke, undefinierbar sowohl die Hütte aussen als auch innen. Das macht es unmöglich die Quest zu beenden. Das muss ein Bug sein. Habe schonmal davon berichtet hier und ich glaube auch screens gepostet.


----------



## .Tobi (2. Oktober 2016)

Hast du schonmal in dem Ordner: .....\The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt\content\patch0\bundles die Datei "patch.bundle" gelöscht? 
Bei mir hat es das Problem mit den Dreiecken gelöst.


----------



## orca113 (3. Oktober 2016)

.Tobi schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal in dem Ordner: .....\The Witcher 3 Wild Hunt\content\patch0\bundles die Datei "patch.bundle" gelöscht?
> Bei mir hat es das Problem mit den Dreiecken gelöst.



Super!!! Vielen Dank! Das hat meine Probleme gelöst!! 

Dickes Dankeschön.


----------



## Ezekiel07 (5. Oktober 2016)

Danke! Das hat auch mir geholfen!


----------



## smashbob (10. Oktober 2016)

Hairworks und die Bewegung von Gräsern und Bäumen finde ich ein bisschen, naja, zittrig. Was mich aber viel mehr stört ist das Anti Aliasing, dass kann ich ja nur AN schalten.

In Full HD mit allen Reglern rechts sehe ich aber starke Treppchen bei Kettenhemden und feinen Texturen. Weiss da jemand abhilfe?


----------



## Primer (10. Oktober 2016)

Downsampling 

Hilft gegen alles was flimmert.

Einfach im Treiber DSR/25% Glättung an und mit 1440p fahren.


----------



## smashbob (10. Oktober 2016)

Ob das mit der 980 Ti auf Ultra wohl klappt


----------



## ThoSta (10. Oktober 2016)

Downsampling ist echt ein Wahnsinns Unterschied den Versuch solltest du auf jeden Fall wagen. Bei TW3 habe ich aber mangels genug Leistung nie probiert

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Deimos (11. Oktober 2016)

smashbob schrieb:


> Hairworks und die Bewegung von Gräsern und Bäumen finde ich ein bisschen, naja, zittrig. Was mich aber viel mehr stört ist das Anti Aliasing, dass kann ich ja nur AN schalten.
> 
> In Full HD mit allen Reglern rechts sehe ich aber starke Treppchen bei Kettenhemden und feinen Texturen. Weiss da jemand abhilfe?


Das Ingame-AA ist imo nicht das Gelbe vom Ei. Downsampling hilft natürlich, die TI sollte 1440p (ohne Hairworks) eigentlich locker stemmen.

Alternativ mal FXAA im Treiber aktivieren. Mir persönlich gefällt eigentlich nichts, was das Bild vermatscht - ein gestochen scharfes Bild ist mir lieber - aber es hilft sicherlich gegen Aliasing.

Habe seit einer Woche selbst endlich mit W3 begonnen. Grafisch habe ich einige Tweaks vorgenommen (dargestellte Bevölkerung erhöht sowie Vegetationssichtweite u. erhöhtes Texturbudget), den Super Turbo Lighting Mod installiert und die Schärfung auf Max. Damit bin ich bei 40-50 FPS in 3440x1440, ebenfalls mit einer TI. Sollte also klappen^^

Das Spiel selbst gefällt mir erwartungsgemäss sehr gut. Ich habe die Tage nun auch endlich, endlich Zeit u. Lust, mich auf das Spiel einzulassen. Ich hasse es, wenn ich bei Spielen mit einer tollen Story lediglich 30 Minuten zum Spielen komme. Das lässt mich irgendwie gar nicht so richtig abtauchen.


----------



## Ion (11. Oktober 2016)

smashbob schrieb:


> Ob das mit der 980 Ti auf Ultra wohl klappt


Du kannst auch zur Not die Details auf Hoch runterschrauben, man sieht ohnehin fast keinen Unterschied.
Die zusätzlichen FPS steckst du dann in SweetFX (SMAA) und DSR (max. 30% Glättung). Schon ist dein Bild glatter denn je.


----------



## Laggy.NET (11. Oktober 2016)

Das FXAA von Witcher 3 ist doch super. 

Ich finde das um welten besser, als in anderen Games. Kein Matsch im Bild und ein Aliasing, das zwar noch vorhanden ist, aber viel feiner aufgelöst ist, als in anderen Games. Das sieht für mich von der Wirkung eigentlich genauso aus, wie 2x MSAA.

Downsampling bringt imho auch vergleichsweise wenig in Witcher 3.  Wenn ich mir da im Vergleich z.B. Rise of the Tomb Raider ansehe. Das sieht mit 4K DSR aus wie ein komplett neues Spiel.
Witcher 3 war das einzige Game mit FXAA, bei dem ich mit FXAA auch zufrieden war.


----------



## Deimos (11. Oktober 2016)

Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Das FXAA von Witcher 3 ist doch super.
> 
> Ich finde das um welten besser, als in anderen Games. Kein Matsch im Bild und ein Aliasing, das zwar noch vorhanden ist, aber viel feiner aufgelöst ist, als in anderen Games. Das sieht für mich von der Wirkung eigentlich genauso aus, wie 2x MSAA.
> 
> ...



Mir zeichnet es deutlich zu weich. Aber ich habe da wohl auch spezielle Vorlieben, Unschärfe hasse ich weit mehr als Aliasing. Ich würde bei DSR daher nie Glättung einschalten.
Das Schöne am PC ist, dass sich das jeder nach seinem persönlichen Geschmack einrichten kann. 

Beim DSR stimme ich dir zu. Andere Games profitieren da mehr. Mit verdoppelter Auflösung pro Achse (6880x2880) schauts allerdings schon verdammt schick aus. Die FPS sind nat. aber im Keller (15-20 Bilder/s).


BTW, haben einige schon mit Pad gespielt? Ich wollte W3 im Wohnzimmer zocken, habe aber ziemlich Mühe mit der Controller-Steuerung...


----------



## Primer (11. Oktober 2016)

smashbob schrieb:


> Ob das mit der 980 Ti auf Ultra wohl klappt



Maxwell kam recht gut mit Witcher 3 klar. Dropps würde ich einfach in kauf nehmen. Schalte das ingame AA ab um noch etwas Leistung heraus zu holen. 
Beim Rückschrauben mit Grafikdetails solltest du aber vorsichtig sein. Einige Effekt machen schon ordentlich was aus wenn man von Ultra auf High runter geht (z.B. Foliage Visibility Range, HBAO+). Bei Wasser und den Schatten kannst du aber durchaus eines runter.

Für Vergleiche einfach den nvidia tweak mit Vergleichsbildern aufsuchen:
The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt Graphics, Performance & Tweaking Guide | GeForce



Laggy.NET schrieb:


> Downsampling bringt imho auch vergleichsweise wenig in Witcher 3.  Wenn  ich mir da im Vergleich z.B. Rise of the Tomb Raider ansehe. Das sieht  mit 4K DSR aus wie ein komplett neues Spiel.
> Witcher 3 war das einzige Game mit FXAA, bei dem ich mit FXAA auch zufrieden war.



Das AA mag gut sein, aber auch bei Witcher 3 bringt Downsampling den gewohnt hervorragenden Schärfe Effekt. Selbst der kleinste DSR Faktor (ausgehend von 1080p) bringt schon ordentlich was. Ich habe noch kein Spiel erlebt (das eine gute Grafik bietet), welches nicht von Downsampling profitiert hat.


----------



## smashbob (12. Oktober 2016)

Hey, was würdet ihr denn empfehlen? Sehe jetzt erst dass ich das alles im Treiber einschalten kann.

Bringt Anti Aliasing im Spiel ausschalten und im Treiber auf 16x stellen den gewünschten Effekt?
Oder im Spiel alles anlassen und DSR aktivieren? Kenne mich mit den Treiber Einstellungen null aus.

Spiele wie gesagt in Full HD mit ner 980 Ti. Finde das Spiel sieht super aus, nur Kettenhemden und hochfrequente Texturen
flimmern halt, das würde ich gerne weg haben

Edit: Wenn ich im Treiber was umstelle, habe ich das Gefühl dass sich nichts im Spiel ändert, habe DSR auf 4x der nativen Auflösung eingestellt, AA auf 18 hochgeschraubt, im Spiel tut sich nichts, was mache ich falsch?


----------



## Ion (12. Oktober 2016)

Wie gesagt, im Treiber DSR anschalten und im Spiel dann die höheren Auflösungen nutzen.
Dazu SweetFX mit SMAA und eine Brise Lumasharpen.


----------



## smashbob (12. Oktober 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, im Treiber DSR anschalten und im Spiel dann die höheren Auflösungen nutzen.
> Dazu SweetFX mit SMAA und eine Brise Lumasharpen.



Okay, also DSR würde ich den Faktor 1,78 benutzen. Sweet FX werde ich mich mal reinlesen, wenn ich verstanden habe was SweetFX macht und SMAA und Lumasharpen aktiviert habe (sind das Settings in Sweet FX?) kann ich auf AA (Witcher) FXAA und DSR Glättung (Treiberseitig) verzichten? Oder sollte das auch an sein, wenn ja welche Werte empfiehlst du?


----------



## Ion (13. Oktober 2016)

SweetFX kommt dann ins Spiel, wenn der Rest fertig ist. Es ist so, als würdest du als Brillenträger eine schärfere und bessere Brille aufziehen.
Steht auch alles hier drin: [Sammelthread] - Bessere Grafik in Spielen | Do it yourself!

Lesen lohnt sich scheinbar vor allem für dich, da sollten alle Fragen geklärt werden.


----------



## hellibelli (13. Oktober 2016)

smashbob schrieb:


> Hey, was würdet ihr denn empfehlen? Sehe jetzt erst dass ich das alles im Treiber einschalten kann.
> 
> Bringt Anti Aliasing im Spiel ausschalten und im Treiber auf 16x stellen den gewünschten Effekt?
> Oder im Spiel alles anlassen und DSR aktivieren? Kenne mich mit den Treiber Einstellungen null aus.
> ...




Schaue dir mal folgendes an:
Hidden TextureMipBias Options Slider at The Witcher 3 Nexus - Mods and community

das nimmt auch eine ganze Menge geflimmer aus dem Spiel.
Das ganze kannst du natürlich auch über die unser.ini einstellen. Finde es aber mit dem Mod um einges besser.
Ich spiele immer mit dem Wert 0 oder -1

Hier das ganze mal erklärt.

Ist Geschmackssache.


----------



## smashbob (13. Oktober 2016)

Werde jetzt austesten. Mir gehts halt um das geflimmer der Schwertgriffe auf Geralts Rücken oder der Kette des Medallions. Das sollte ja irgendwie korrigier bar sein. Danke für den Input


----------



## hellibelli (17. Oktober 2016)

Das sollte damit schon um einiges besser damit werden. Hast du es am WE schon mal ausprobiert. 
Spielst du Vanilla, oder hast du irgendwleche Reshade-Mods drauf? Viele Reshade Presets nutzen Lumasharpen womit das Geflimmer stellenweise sehr viel zunimmt. 

Um Lumashapren Test weise zu deaktivieren, bitte  in den Reshade-Ordner die SweetFX.cfg öffnen und dort unter Lumashapren den Wert =1 auf =0 setzen.

Ingame Sharpening bitte auch mal auf 0 setzen falls aktiviert. Auch dieser Wert erhöht das Geflimmer.

DSR hilft auch etwas wie oben schon beschrieben. Da würde ich aber erst alles andere versuchen. Ich würde selbst versuchen, nie auf unter 60fps zu kommen, da für mich Witcher 3 dann nicht mehr so flüssig läuft bzw. vorkommt.

Mit den richtigen MipBias und Lumasharpen Einstellungen wie auch Ingame Sharpening solltest du auch ohne DSR ein fast flimmerfreies Bild erhalten.


----------



## smashbob (17. Oktober 2016)

hellibelli schrieb:


> Das sollte damit schon um einiges besser damit werden. Hast du es am WE schon mal ausprobiert.
> Spielst du Vanilla, oder hast du irgendwleche Reshade-Mods drauf? Viele Reshade Presets nutzen Lumasharpen womit das Geflimmer stellenweise sehr viel zunimmt.
> 
> Um Lumashapren Test weise zu deaktivieren, bitte  in den Reshade-Ordner die SweetFX.cfg öffnen und dort unter Lumashapren den Wert =1 auf =0 setzen.
> ...



Hi hellibelli,

ich hatte am Wochenende einmal die PCGH Config und Reshade installiert, hat sich meiner Meinung nach am flimmern nichts getan. Auch Sweet FX hat keine Änderrung gebracht. Es flimmert wirklich nur am Schwert Parier und an der Kette, selten mal am Boden bei feinen Texturen. Ich war nach Reshade und SweetFX, lesen, verstehen, Einstellungen ausprobieren, irgendwann frustriert, wollte wieder zocken und einen unterschied brachte es nicht. Habe dann alles wieder runter geworfen und weitergezockt.


----------



## hellibelli (18. Oktober 2016)

smashbob schrieb:


> Hi hellibelli,
> 
> ich hatte am Wochenende einmal die PCGH Config und Reshade installiert, hat sich meiner Meinung nach am flimmern nichts getan. Auch Sweet FX hat keine Änderrung gebracht. Es flimmert wirklich nur am Schwert Parier und an der Kette, selten mal am Boden bei feinen Texturen. Ich war nach Reshade und SweetFX, lesen, verstehen, Einstellungen ausprobieren, irgendwann frustriert, wollte wieder zocken und einen unterschied brachte es nicht. Habe dann alles wieder runter geworfen und weitergezockt.




Das ist natürlich ärgerlich.
Was ist denn mit den TextureMipBias? 
Hast du die Einstellungen mal getestet?


----------



## Quintes (22. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe nur ein wenig vom ersten Witcher-Teil gespielt. Ich konnte mich mit dem Kampfsystem überhaupt gar nicht anfreunden, die Kämpfe haben mir absolut keinen Spaß gemacht. Klar, solche Spiele bieten viel, viel mehr als "nur" das Kampfsystem, aber es ist doch ein zu wichtiger Teil.

Macht es dann überhaupt Sinn, sich mit dem dritten Teil zu befassen? Ich spiele sehr gerne Rollenspiele, Gothic war wahrscheinlich das Spiel, das mir in meinem Leben den meisten Spaß gebracht hat, eng gefolgt von Dark Souls. Auch Skyrim fand ich super, wenn auch nicht im Sinne vom "Meisterwerk", zu dem es erhoben wurde - dieser Titel würde meiner Meinung nach eher an Gothic I / Dark Souls gehen, welche beide damals wegen blöden Kleinigkeiten "nur" sehr gute Wertungen und nicht mehr bekamen. Soviel zu meinem RPG-Hintergrund, damit ihr das vielleicht eher beurteilen könnt.

Mir scheint, dass sich in der Witcher-Reihe das Kampfsystem natürlich auch weiterentwickelt hat, aber ist es immer noch massiv anders (in Richtung Witcher I) als bei den anderen genannten Titeln? Das Kampfsystem von Dragon Age konnte ich ebenso wenig ausstehen.

Ich weiß, die Frage ist schwer zu beurteilen, aber wenn jemand meinen Standpunkt in etwa nachvollziehen kann, wäre ich dankbar für Meinungen, denn ich werde doch immer nervös wenn es heißt "Darf man nicht verpassen!" bei einem RPG...


----------



## TammerID (24. Oktober 2016)

Quintes schrieb:


> Ich habe nur ein wenig vom ersten Witcher-Teil gespielt. Ich konnte mich mit dem Kampfsystem überhaupt gar nicht anfreunden, die Kämpfe haben mir absolut keinen Spaß gemacht. Klar, solche Spiele bieten viel, viel mehr als "nur" das Kampfsystem, aber es ist doch ein zu wichtiger Teil.
> 
> Macht es dann überhaupt Sinn, sich mit dem dritten Teil zu befassen? Ich spiele sehr gerne Rollenspiele, Gothic war wahrscheinlich das Spiel, das mir in meinem Leben den meisten Spaß gebracht hat, eng gefolgt von Dark Souls. Auch Skyrim fand ich super, wenn auch nicht im Sinne vom "Meisterwerk", zu dem es erhoben wurde - dieser Titel würde meiner Meinung nach eher an Gothic I / Dark Souls gehen, welche beide damals wegen blöden Kleinigkeiten "nur" sehr gute Wertungen und nicht mehr bekamen. Soviel zu meinem RPG-Hintergrund, damit ihr das vielleicht eher beurteilen könnt.
> 
> ...



Naja du vergleichst ein Witcher 1 Kampfsystem mit einem Echtzeit System wie es auch in Skyrim und Dark Souls Verwendung findet.
Seit Witcher 2 ist das Kampfsystem aber nicht mehr Point and Click und bietet gerade im 3. Teil genauso viel Interaktion wie bei den oben genannten Beispielen.
Mit Witcher 1 bin ich persönlich auch nie wegen dem Kampfsystem warm geworden, weil ich direktes Feedback bei Tastendruck brauche. 
Also wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe, dann solltest du dich auf jeden Fall mit Witcher 3 (gerne auch noch mit dem zweiten Teil) befassen und sogar Spaß dabei haben.


----------



## Quintes (24. Oktober 2016)

Danke dir! Du hast mich definitiv richtig verstanden und die richtigen Formulierungen gefunden (Feedback, Echtzeit, etc) - damit hätte ich mich wesentlich kürzer fassen können. Feedback ist der Knackpunkt für mich glaube ich.

Also werde ich mich mit dem dritten Teil doch befassen und muss mir nur die Story aus dem ersten (leider) separat besorgen. 

edit: Ich weiß, eigentlich sollte ich den zweiten auch noch ordentlich durchspielen, habe ich auch schon gekauft. Nur juckt natürlich auch die Grafik ein bisschen, direkt zum dritten zu springen.


----------



## Ion (24. Oktober 2016)

Das Kampfsystem beim dritten Witcher ist sehr schnell. Man weicht viel aus und landet eine menge kleinere Treffer. Relativ anspruchslos, aber dennoch spaßig. Die Kunst ist die Zeichen effektiv einzusetzen.
Hier findest du ein Video vom Tutorial in Deutsch: The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt - gameplay - Kampfsystem - PS4 - YouTube

Da kannst du dir relativ gut einen Eindruck davon machen.


----------



## Quintes (24. Oktober 2016)

Danke für den Link. 
Sieht deutlich nach einer Verbesserung des Systems aus, von meiner Seite aus gesehen - jedoch immer noch etwas anderes als ich es von meinen Favoriten "gewohnt" bin. 

Ich denke mal, dass The Witcher insgesamt auch einfach massiv von der Story profitiert - also quasi im Gegensatz zu Dark Souls, bei dem man die Story aktiv suchen muss (nicht negativ, sondern sehr positiv gemeint).

Nach allem was ich gestern und heute noch so in Erfahrung gebracht habe, ist es wohl kein all zu großer Verlust, sich die Story des ersten Teils anderweitig zu beschaffen. Jedoch sollte ich für das "volle Erlebnis" wohl den zweiten Teil nicht auch einfach überspringen. Also werde ich wohl bei Gelegenheit damit anfangen - und was den dritten Teil betrifft erst beim nächsten Angebot zugreifen, wenn die GOTY-Edition nicht auf 40€, sondern vielleicht eher 20-25€ reduziert wird.
Nicht falsch verstehen, 40€ für so viel Inhalt ist schon ein Schnäppchen. Aber wenn ich sowieso vorher den direkten Vorgänger (und ein paar andere Spiele) auf der Liste habe, kann ich ja auch ein bisschen sparen.

Ich suche ja immer noch nach einem Spiel, dass mich so magisch in seinen Bann zieht, wie es der jeweils erste Teil von Gothic und Dark Souls getan haben. *seufz*


----------



## Ion (24. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe Dark Souls auch aufgesaugt wie nichts anderes. So gut ist der Witcher aber nicht, um da mithalten zu können. Souls ist düster und bockschwer. Witcher ist eher für die Masse, aber großartig.
Schwer zu beschreiben. Ich weiß nur, dass ich nur den zweiten Witcher wirklich durchgespielt habe. Der 3. war mir dann zu viel des Guten.

Aber das wirst du leider selbst herausfinden müssen


----------



## Quintes (24. Oktober 2016)

Oh ja da sagst du was...düster...schwer, aber auf eine Art, die einfach passt - in der Souls-Welt geht es nicht anders. Story-Bruchstücke, die mit der Umgebung zusammen dem Spieler nur Hinweise geben und die Phantasie unglaublich anregen. Das Intro...dieses Intro...alleine da war ich schon gefangen. Momente, wie der erste Black Knight, auf den man erst einmal blöd zuläuft und danach massiven Respekt/Angst hat...

Oh, verdammt, Witcher-Thread.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (24. Oktober 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> Ich habe Dark Souls auch aufgesaugt wie nichts anderes. So gut ist der Witcher aber nicht, um da mithalten zu können. Souls ist düster und bockschwer. Witcher ist eher für die Masse, aber großartig.
> Schwer zu beschreiben. Ich weiß nur, dass ich nur den zweiten Witcher wirklich durchgespielt habe. Der 3. war mir dann zu viel des Guten.
> 
> Aber das wirst du leider selbst herausfinden müssen



Klar, für jemanden der von Darksouls kommt, ist TW3 natürlich zu leicht 

Allerdings, finde ich das man Darksouls und TW3 eigentlich nicht direkt vergleichen sollte, da es immerhin Spiele mit ganz verschiedenen Konzepten sind.  Darksouls legt halt viel Wert auf seinen Schwierigkeitsgrad und seine Atmosphäre. während TW3 eindeutig Storyorientiert und Open-World orientiert ist(klar Darksouls ist auch Open-World, aber meines Erachtens da zumindest etwas "beschränkter"). Das TW3 selbst auf Death March noch relativ einfach ist(ausgenommen vielleicht die ersten 10 Level) darüber braucht man denk ich nicht zu diskutieren.


----------



## Scholdarr (28. Oktober 2016)

Ion schrieb:


> So gut ist der Witcher aber nicht, um da mithalten zu können.


Also das ist schon eine sehr abwegige Meinung.


----------



## MfDoom (28. Oktober 2016)

Ich kann da nur zustimmen. Es lassen sich eigentlich alle Kämpfe durch die Ausweichrolle gewinnen, Charakterentwicklung ist gar nicht wirklich nötig. 
Die Welt ist mir zu steril und durchschaubar, voller Statisten. Mich konnte es zumindest nicht bis zum Ende fesseln.
Die Cutscenes sind aber wirklich großartig


----------



## Scholdarr (28. Oktober 2016)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Die Welt ist mir zu steril und durchschaubar, voller Statisten.


Ahja, und welches Spiel macht das jetzt besser?


----------



## orca113 (29. Oktober 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Ahja, und welches Spiel macht das jetzt besser?



Da fällt mir jetzt keins ein. Grundsätzlich ist TW3 in jeder Hinsicht großartig. Aber mir ist es teilweise zu groß und zu mächtig. Ab und an bin ich erschlagen von der Vielzahl der Quests Charaktere und der vielen Einzelschicksale da drin. Inzwischen (wenn ich wieder Zeit haben sollte) bin ich soweit und werde nun konsequent die Hauptquest verfolgen und wenn möglich danach einiges andere an Quests und Aufgaben lösen. Sonst verliere ich die Lust das Spiel weiterzuverfolgen.


----------



## addicTix (1. November 2016)

Ich spiele im Moment Witcher 3 und mir ist da aufgefallen, dass ich einfach richtig störende Ruckler im Spiel hab.
Also wenn ich so rumlaufe nicht, aber wenn ich dann aufs Pferd steige und damit schnell reite, dann stockt es immer so rum.
Jetzt nicht als hätt ich kurz nur 5 FPS, aber es sieht halt aus als würde es einfach kurz stocken für weniger als eine halbe Sekunde.
Also so nach dem Schema, es läuft flüssig, dann Ruckler, läuft wieder flüssig, wieder ruckler etc.

Woran kann das liegen?
Hab das Spiel auf der HDD mit 7200rpm, liegt es vielleicht an dieser? Sprich, dass das was ich da spüre einfach Nachladeruckler sind?


----------



## ThoSta (1. November 2016)

Möglich wäre es du kannst ja mal die Festplatten LED im Auge behalten beim Reiten. Kann aber natürlich auch andere Gründe haben.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## addicTix (1. November 2016)

ThoSta schrieb:


> Möglich wäre es du kannst ja mal die Festplatten LED im Auge behalten beim Reiten. Kann aber natürlich auch andere Gründe haben.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk



Die Festplatte blinkt dabei, deswegen vermutete ich das es an der HDD liegt.
Will mir aber jetzt nicht eine SSD kaufen für Spiele, in der Hoffnung das es daran liegt - Verkehrt wäre es nicht, ich hab auch kein Problem damit wenn das das Problem behebt, aber so auf gut Glück ... 

Die Sache ist, ich hab noch keine SSD im System... Traurig, ich weiß - Aber mir war der Preis pro GB zu hoch.
Mittlerweile gehts aber, jetzt wollt ich eventuell eine 500 GB kaufen worauf ich dann System + ein paar Spiele mach und dann gegen ende des Jahres wollte ich eine 1 TB kaufen worauf ich dann nur Spiele mache.
Also die 500 GB wollt ich dann für Programme und System nutzen.

Das bedeutet, bei mir ist im Moment das System auf der gleichen HDD wie das Spiel.


----------



## schmodel (1. Dezember 2016)

The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt Game of the Year Edition

die habe ich gerade von GOG geschenkt bekommen-.aber für was ist die gut?
die ist doch nichts anderes als das was ich bis jetzt habe oder übersehe ich da etwas.


----------



## LDNV (1. Dezember 2016)

Mehr Extras zum Downloaden... (Siehst du in Galaxy unter Extras) 

Haben sie mir auch geschenkt weil ich ja alle DLC´s besitze. 
Versteh den Sinn dahinter auch nicht so recht


----------



## Scholdarr (1. Dezember 2016)

schmodel schrieb:


> The Witcher 3: Wild Hunt Game of the Year Edition
> 
> die habe ich gerade von GOG geschenkt bekommen-.aber für was ist die gut?
> die ist doch nichts anderes als das was ich bis jetzt habe oder übersehe ich da etwas.


Es ist im Prinzip dasselbe. Einziger Vorteil: Du kannst in Zukunft alles in einem Aufwasch downloaden und installieren und musst die Expansions nicht extra einpflegen. Aber Vorsicht, alte TW3 Spielstände kann man mit der GOTY nicht benutzen!


----------



## schmodel (2. Dezember 2016)

Danke für die Antworten.
Weiss  Bescheid-also ändert sich momentan nichts für mich


----------



## LastManStanding (7. Dezember 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Es ist im Prinzip dasselbe. Einziger Vorteil: Du kannst in Zukunft alles in einem Aufwasch downloaden und installieren und musst die Expansions nicht extra einpflegen. Aber Vorsicht, alte TW3 Spielstände kann man mit der GOTY nicht benutzen!



Toll das es ne Forum Suche giebt sonst hätte ich anrantzer bekommen Hatte die selbe Frage


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Januar 2017)

Mal eine Frage.
Ich bin momentan mal wieder am The Witcher 3 spielen und mir geht das Wetter extrem auf die Nerven. Dauernd regnet es über mehrere Ingametage (selbst mit meditieren) und ist es dadurch extrem dunkel.
Eine Mod die das schlechte Wetter verringert, oder ausschaltet scheint es ja leider nicht zu geben.
Allerdings kann man ja scheinbar über die Konsole zumindest manuell das Wetter verändern.

Meine Frage ist da jetzt nur ob es schon eine aktuelle Version für die Goty Version von Debug Console gibt? Habe auf Nexus geschaut, da gibt es nur eine für Patch 1.30, funktioniert die auch mit der Goty Version und Patch 1.31?


----------



## orca113 (7. Januar 2017)

Weiß jemand ob die Saves aus der normalen Version mit der GOTY gehen?


----------



## LDNV (8. Januar 2017)

Gehen nicht. Daher ist für mich die geschenkte GOTY nicht mal zur einfacheren Installation interessant. 

Vom Smarty gesendet,  Autokorrektur Fehler werden später behoben.


----------



## ArchAngel2402 (8. Januar 2017)

Bist du sicher das die nicht gehen? Ich habe die GotY installiert und konnte sofort mit meinen Spielständen weiterspielen.

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## orca113 (8. Januar 2017)

ArchAngel2402 schrieb:


> Bist du sicher das die nicht gehen? Ich habe die GotY installiert und konnte sofort mit meinen Spielständen weiterspielen.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk



Ja jetzt habt ihr mich total Banane gemacht. Der eine ja der andere nein...

Google liefert auch nur widersprüche.

Wie findet man das denn am besten raus?


----------



## ArchAngel2402 (8. Januar 2017)

orca113 schrieb:


> Ja jetzt habt ihr mich total Banane gemacht. Der eine ja der andere nein...
> 
> Google liefert auch nur widersprüche.
> 
> Wie findet man das denn am besten raus?


Einfach mal installieren und ausprobieren. Vllt vorher noch die Spielstände sichern und dann einfügen. Da es die bei mir die Spielstände geladen hat sind die ja anscheinend untereinander kompatibel. 

Vllt wurden bei denen es nicht geklappt hat, einfach die save files nicht gefunden.

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## orca113 (9. Januar 2017)

ArchAngel2402 schrieb:


> Einfach mal installieren und ausprobieren. Vllt vorher noch die Spielstände sichern und dann einfügen. Da es die bei mir die Spielstände geladen hat sind die ja anscheinend untereinander kompatibel.
> 
> Vllt wurden bei denen es nicht geklappt hat, einfach die save files nicht gefunden.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk



So einfach ist es bei mir nicht  obwohl ich sonst mit meiner Leitung vollkommen zufrieden bin, ist es bei solchen riesen Downloads sehr nervig nur 6M zu haben. Da mein PC woanders steht (bei meiner Mom im Keller habe ich mir ein Zockerzimmer eingerichtet unsere Wohnung ist zu klein, nächstes Jahr habe ich dafür dann richtig platz ) ist zocken und Drumherum eh immer eine Zeitfrage.
 Habe meinen PC neugemacht und meinen The Witcher 3 Ordner und die Savegames gesichert. Leider hilgft mir das mit dem The Witcher 3 Ordner nicht. Galaxy will es komplett laden. Es scheint was nicht geklappt zu haben oder ich habe es verkehr gemacht. Mein Gedanke war halt dann kann ich ja die Goty laden weil sie mir angeboten wurde im Clienten. Aber eben die lange Downloadzeit schreckt mich ab um es nur mal zu testen.

Habe bei Amazon die Frage gestellt. Dort sagt einer "Nein" und ein anderer Kunde weiß es nicht


----------



## LDNV (9. Januar 2017)

Bei mir wird definitiv nichts geladen trotz richtiger Ordner etc. 

Allgemein ist das bei tw aber eher komisch.  Selbst auf den Konsolen sind die saves der GOTY und normalen nicht kompatibel. 

Manche scheinen einfach Glück zu haben,  wieso auch immer.  

Frag mich generell wieso das so ein Krampf sein muss. 

Vom Smarty gesendet,  Autokorrektur Fehler werden später behoben.


----------



## ArchAngel2402 (9. Januar 2017)

Habt ihr beim Galaxy Client versucht euren Ordner anzugeben? Es müsste eine ähnlich heißende Option geben wenn ihr in eurer Library auf Witcher 3 geht und dort unter Settungs oder so. Dort müsste es eine Option geben, falls ihr Witcher 3 schon installiert habt den Ordner anzugeben. Aber es kann natürlich sein das es trotzdem runterladen will da es die Goty und die normale Version als unterschiedliche Spiele ansieht

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## M4xw0lf (9. Januar 2017)

Interessant wäre noch, welche Spielversion euer TW3 (und die dazugehörigen saves)_ vor _dem Wechsel auf GOTY hatte.


----------



## LDNV (9. Januar 2017)

Bei mir jeweils das aktuellste da über Galaxy automatisch geupdatet. 

Vom Smarty gesendet,  Autokorrektur Fehler werden später behoben.


----------



## ArchAngel2402 (9. Januar 2017)

Bei mir auch die aktuellste Version + alle DLCs.

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## orca113 (9. Januar 2017)

Hier ebenfalls[emoji106]


----------



## Seet (10. Januar 2017)

Moin,
was genau hat es denn mit Leichten/Mittleren/Schweren Rüstungen auf sich?
Ich habe kurz im Ladebildschirm einen Tooltip gesehen das man bei leichter Ausrüstung schneller Ausdauer regeneriert. Was ist mit den anderen beiden?


----------



## ThoSta (10. Januar 2017)

Die regenerieren langsamer .

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Booman90 (10. Januar 2017)

Seet schrieb:


> Moin,
> was genau hat es denn mit Leichten/Mittleren/Schweren Rüstungen auf sich?
> Ich habe kurz im Ladebildschirm einen Tooltip gesehen das man bei leichter Ausrüstung schneller Ausdauer regeneriert. Was ist mit den anderen beiden?



Soweit ich das noch in Erinnerung hab, spielen die Rüstungen und deine ausgewählte Technik zusammen. Also Katzen-(setzt auf Kritschaden), Greifen(Magieschaden) oder Bärenschulen(Tank). Und wie du schon erwähnt hast beeinflussen sie auch die Ausdauerregeneration und auch die Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## Seet (10. Januar 2017)

ThoSta schrieb:


> Die regenerieren langsamer .


Alles klar, hätte ja sein können das andere Rüstungsklassen andere (positive) Bonis haben, z.B. HP Regen bei schwerer Rüstung oder so



Booman90 schrieb:


> Soweit ich das noch in Erinnerung hab, spielen die Rüstungen und deine ausgewählte Technik zusammen. Also Katzen-(setzt auf Kritschaden), Greifen(Magieschaden) oder Bärenschulen(Tank). Und wie du schon erwähnt hast beeinflussen sie auch die Ausdauerregeneration und auch die Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit.


Ja, dafür gibt es im Allgemeinen Skill-Baum die entsprechenden Skills. Diese benutze ich aber in meiner Skillung nicht.

Interessant ist aber das mit der Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit. 
Bisher achte ich eher auf die Werte als auf die Rüstungsart und weiche bei Angriffen im Grunde nur aus. Mal sehen wie das noch funktioniert wenn ich voll in schwerer Rüstung rumlaufe.


----------



## Booman90 (10. Januar 2017)

Ich hab witcher 3 immer nur in leichter Rüstung gespielt.^^ Du benutzt nicht einen Schulenskill? o.Ô Würde ich dir aber echt empfehlen wenigstens einen Punkt reinzustecken, mehr ist ja auch nich nötig, wenn du dich dann in einen Rüstungstyp eingeschossen hast.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Januar 2017)

Seet schrieb:


> Alles klar, hätte ja sein können das andere Rüstungsklassen andere (positive) Bonis haben, z.B. HP Regen bei schwerer Rüstung oder so.



Leichte Rüstung bietet am wenigsten Rüstung hat aber die schnellste Ausdauerregeneration, mittlere Rüstung ist ein Kompormiss aus Regeneration der Ausdauer und Rüstungsschutz (zwischen schwerer und leichter Rüstung halt) und schwere Rüstung bietet den hösten Rüstungswert, regeneriert aber entsprechend auch am langsamsten Ausdauer.
Ansonsten geben die Rüstungsarten selbst keine weiteren Boni (halt nur der Unterschied beim Rüstungswert und der Geschwindigkeit mit der die Ausdauer im Kampf wieder regeneriert). 

Allerdings gibt es halt noch Boni durch von dir erwähnte Perks, die man erlernen kann, die dann halt entsprechend nur bei jeweils angelegter Rüstungsart (leicht, mittel, schwer) wirken.

Ob man dafür einen der stark limitierten Perkslots opfern will muss man selbst entscheiden, mMn. lohnen die eigentlich ehr weniger, da gibt es andere Perks die wesentlich interessanter sind als die Boni durch eben jene. 

Am Ende muss man selbst entscheiden welche Rüstungsart man verwenden möchte, hängt halt sehr stark vom eigenen Spielstill ab. Will man kaum Zeichen nutzen und viel mit dem Schwert arbeiten ist eine schwere Rüstung wohl eine gute Wahl. Will man viel mit den Hexerzeichen arbeiten ist die leichte Rüstung sicher nicht verkehrt. Die mittlere Rüstung bietet sich entsprechend für einen ehr ausgewogenen Stil mit Schwert und Zeichen an, halt für all jene die sowohl mal ein Aard als auch ein Igni im Kampf verwenden wohlen um dann wieder mit dem Schwert auf den Gegner einzuhauen.



Booman90 schrieb:


> Ich hab witcher 3 immer nur in leichter Rüstung  gespielt.^^ Du benutzt nicht einen Schulenskill? o.Ô Würde ich dir aber  echt empfehlen wenigstens einen Punkt reinzustecken, mehr ist ja auch  nich nötig, wenn du dich dann in einen Rüstungstyp eingeschossen hast.



Schön wärs, wärs schon nur mit dem einen Punkt reinstecken getan. Du musst den Perk dann ja auch noch aktiv ausrüsten damit er wirkt. 
Bei grade mal 12 Perkslots will da schon genau überlegt sein ob man da einen Slot für die Rüstungsperks benutzt. Ich bin der Ansicht das es da wesentlich bessere gibt...
Aber es bleibt halt auch eine Spielstil-Frage und funktioniert vieles, manches dann am Ende halt besser und mit weniger Anstrenung als anderes.


----------



## Seet (11. Januar 2017)

Booman90 schrieb:


> Ich hab witcher 3 immer nur in leichter Rüstung gespielt.^^ Du benutzt nicht einen Schulenskill? o.Ô Würde ich dir aber echt empfehlen wenigstens einen Punkt reinzustecken, mehr ist ja auch nich nötig, wenn du dich dann in einen Rüstungstyp eingeschossen hast.


Nein, da mein aktuelle Skillung so aussieht das ich voll auf schnelle Angriffe und Adrenalin-Gewinn abziehle. Adrenalin-Gewinnung gibts glaube ich nirgends so viel wie bei Bärenschulen-Ausrüstung (Schwere Rüstung), Bärenschulen-Ausbildung würde mir da nur 5% mehr HP bringen da ich keine schweren Angriffe nutze.

Das ist der Grundstock meines Builds 
Habe mich noch nicht entschieden wie es dann weiter geht, Rend 1 kommt wohl noch mit rein um Schildträger leichter zu erledigen, ob ich dann auf Cripplings Strikes, Undying oder Deadly Precision gehe weiß ich noch nicht.
Ist schon ein lustiger Build, man schmeißt mit Zeichen nur so um sich, braucht aber nicht auf Ausdauer achten da man sie im Grunde so gut wie immer mit Adrenalin wirkt, welches durch Gear/Build extrem schnell aufgebaut wird.

Bin aktuell noch im Hauptspiel und evtl. werde ich mit HoS dann den Perk nutzen das alle meine Rüstungen als leichte Rüstung gelten und die Katzenschulen-Ausbildung mit reinnehmen.

Noch mal eine Frage: Kann man wenn man den Quen Skill "Aktiver Schild" nutze gleichzeitig Kämpfen oder sind andere Aktionen wie Schwertattacken dann gesperrt?


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. Januar 2017)

Mittlere Rüstung beste. Da gibts auch die meisten davon.  
Greif, Wolf, Viper, Mantikor.


----------



## LDNV (12. Januar 2017)

Hab immer ein mit der Katzen gespielt,  viel mit Zeichen gearbeitet ,  bin ja Hexer xD und daher viel auf Adrenalin Punkte geskillt. 

Insgesamt finde ich das Thema bei Witcher aber auch nicht ganz so wichtig wie in anderen RPG's. 

Vom Smarty gesendet,  Autokorrektur Fehler werden später behoben.


----------



## MfDoom (13. Januar 2017)

Für mich einer der Punkte die das Spiel später langweilig gemacht haben, durch herumrollen und Schwertangriffe lassen sich alle Kämpfe gewinnen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. Januar 2017)

MfDoom schrieb:


> Für mich einer der Punkte die das Spiel später langweilig gemacht haben, durch herumrollen und Schwertangriffe lassen sich alle Kämpfe gewinnen.



Auf Deathmarch gespielt?


----------



## smashbob (14. Januar 2017)

Hallo Forum,

kann mir jemand sagen ob ich bei Händlern immer nur Schemata sehe, die ich noch nicht habe?

oder laufe ich wenn ich blind alle Schemata bei einem Händler kaufe Gefahr, Orens auszugeben für Schemata die ich bereits besitze?

Grüße


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Januar 2017)

smashbob schrieb:


> Hallo Forum,
> 
> kann mir jemand sagen ob ich bei Händlern immer nur Schemata sehe, die ich noch nicht habe?
> 
> ...



Händler verkaufen dir nur die Schema die du noch nicht hast. Du brauchst dir also keine Sorgen machen das du da irgend etwas doppelt kaufst.


----------



## Memphys (26. Januar 2017)

Ich habe die letzten Tage das Spiel neu runtergeladen, mir heute den zweiten DLC gekauft, wollte den grad runterladen und sehe: Aha, ich bin jetzt Besitzer der GOTY auf GoG. Nice. Nur: Muss ich jetzt NOCHMAL 3 Tage warten, damit das Mistding runtergeladen ist (dann muss das mit dem Durchspielen wohl auf unbestimmte Zeit vertagt werden) oder kann ich da die vorhandenen Files (Basegame + Heart of Stone) in irgendeinen Download-Ordner verschieben, sodass er merkt, dass da schon was ist?

Edit: Oder zumindest eine Möglichkeit, das Spiel per FTP / jDownloader oder so zu ziehen, dann könnte das mein NAS machen... Dann muss der Rechner nicht dafür laufen.


----------



## ArchAngel2402 (26. Januar 2017)

Du müsstest doch dann eig sowohl die normale Version als auch die Goty haben. Die sind, soweit ich das weiß ziemlich inhaltsgleich. Lade dir also einfach den zweiten DLC und zocke mit der normalen Version. Wäre jetzt zumindest mein Vorschlag

Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Memphys (26. Januar 2017)

ArchAngel2402 schrieb:


> Du müsstest doch dann eig sowohl die normale Version als auch die Goty haben. Die sind, soweit ich das weiß ziemlich inhaltsgleich. Lade dir also einfach den zweiten DLC und zocke mit der normalen Version. Wäre jetzt zumindest mein Vorschlag
> 
> Gesendet von meinem FRD-L09 mit Tapatalk



ahh, danke ,jetzt hab ichs gesehen... vor dem zweiten DLC konnte man die DLCs noch unter Extras sehen (und laut meiner Erinnerung, auch von da installieren), hab jetzt den Download gefunden s


----------



## Ajani (4. Februar 2017)

So hab nun endlich die beiden Addons Hearts of Stone und Blood and Wine durchgespielt. Von der Story her fand ich die beiden sogar besser als die eigentliche Haupthandlung. ^^ Waren auf jeden Fall zwei ordentliche Erweiterungen, sowas sieht man in der Gaming Branche nicht so häufig.


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. Februar 2017)

Bin jetzt mit 4k unterwegs in der Witcherwelt. 
Es ist sogar nahe dran an einem flüssigen Spielerlebnis


----------



## Mitchpuken (22. Februar 2017)

Reagiert W3 immer noch empfindlich auf zu stark, aber sonst stabil übertaktete Grafikkarten? Das Game wirft mich ohne Ansage oder Meldung auf den Dekstop und beendet sich selbst und eben ist der der Rechner eingefroren am Ende einer cut scene.
Das Problem ist, es läuft mal tagelang gut und dann plötzlich sowas. Ich kann eben nicht genau sagen, ob es wirklich am oc liegt oder nicht.


----------



## ThoSta (22. Februar 2017)

Jap das Spiel ist zickig was das angeht ist bei mir zumindest ähnlich.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mitchpuken (22. Februar 2017)

Meints du bezüglich oc oder was anderes? So wirklich kann ich mit deiner Antowrt nicht was anfangen^^


----------



## ThoSta (22. Februar 2017)

Ja meine OC der Grafikkarte.
Bei anderen Spielen geht bei mir mehr Takt bevor es zu Problemen kommt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Mitchpuken (24. Februar 2017)

Bin ein wenig mit oc runter und (bis) jetzt ohne Probleme. Daumen drücken^^ Danke


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. Februar 2017)

Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Reagiert W3 immer noch empfindlich auf zu stark, aber sonst stabil übertaktete Grafikkarten? Das Game wirft mich ohne Ansage oder Meldung auf den Dekstop und beendet sich selbst und eben ist der der Rechner eingefroren am Ende einer cut scene.
> Das Problem ist, es läuft mal tagelang gut und dann plötzlich sowas. Ich kann eben nicht genau sagen, ob es wirklich am oc liegt oder nicht.


Jo, TW3 ist ein hervorragender Stabilitätstest. Hat mir sofort nach dem Wechsel auf die R9 Nano mitgeteilt, dass mein Netzteil nicht mehr taugt. Dann nach dem Netzteilwechsel wies es mich freundlich darauf hin, dass der Airflow in meinem Gehäuse nicht optimal ist, um Dauerbetrieb mit schwerer Spielelast zu gewährleisten.


----------



## ThoSta (25. Februar 2017)

Haha ja das kommt mir bekannt vor. Ist allgemein ein sehr "komisches" Spiel da es wenig Vram aber sehr viel GPU Leistung braucht. Habe kein anderes Spiel dass meine GPU so aufheizt.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## LDNV (1. März 2017)

Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Reagiert W3 immer noch empfindlich auf zu stark, aber sonst stabil übertaktete Grafikkarten? Das Game wirft mich ohne Ansage oder Meldung auf den Dekstop und beendet sich selbst und eben ist der der Rechner eingefroren am Ende einer cut scene.
> Das Problem ist, es läuft mal tagelang gut und dann plötzlich sowas. Ich kann eben nicht genau sagen, ob es wirklich am oc liegt oder nicht.


Ähm? 
das ist ja fast so wie "mein CPU OC ist stabil, komm ja ins windows nur programm xy stürzt ab". 

Wenn die Karte abstürzt dann ist das OC nicht stabil!  auch wenn sie wo anders nicht Abstürzt. 

Vom Smarty gesendet! Autokorrektur Fehler werden später behoben.


----------



## Mitchpuken (1. März 2017)

Eben, aber nur fast. Auslegungssache. Wurde jetzt öfters gesagt, dass speziell Witcher Probleme macht. Wenn ich kein Witcher spielen würde wäre das oc im Umkehrschluss stabil. Das macht auch keinen Sinn. Ich denke den meisten reicht "bei läuft alles was ich mache stabil -stabil". Auch gab es immer wieder verschiedene Probleme ohne oc, aber mittlerweile kann ich es bei Witcher auf maximal 25mhz zu viel gpu Takt eingrenzen. Das reicht mir auch, weil es jetzt nicht mehr "abstützt" und ob es 1450mhz oder 1475mhz sind hat mir auch kein 100% minimalen 50fps gebracht, aber trotz vsync gehen die fps nur auf 45 runter^^

Jetzt hab ich auch genug gespielt, dass ich sagen kann, dass das Spiel bis auf die Steuerung neben Skyrim Enderl ziemlich ähnlich immer wieder Lust auf mehr macht. Da werden meistens noch 1-2 Quests mehr gamacht, nachdem an den letzten für Heute eigetnlich schon vor 2 Quests gemacht hat


----------



## blautemple (7. März 2017)

Naja, wenn es bei OC abstürzt ist das halt nicht stabil, da gibt es wenig dran zu rütteln ^^


----------



## Mitchpuken (8. März 2017)

Richtig, aber in meinem Fall ist es instabil, weil ich Witcher 3 spiele. Wäre das Game nicht, dann kann man mein OC als stabil ansehen, weil es sonst kein Fall gibt, bei dem es Probleme gibt.

Wird ja normal keiner solange eine Möglichkeit suchen bis ein Absturz erzwungen werden kann, wenn das keine alltägliche Rolle spielt^^
----------------------------------------------

Jetzt habe ich aber tatsächlich eine Frage zum eigentlich Spielinhalt  Ich mache jeden Quest den ich finde und bin aktuell Level 17 und habe immer noch Level 13 Quests offen. Anfangs (bis Level ~5) waren die Quests öfters über mir. Die Quests/Gegner sind aktuell wirklich leicht, obwohl ich den höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad drin hab. Ist es nicht vorgesehen, dass es in Witcher 3 egal ist wie viele Quests man macht und das Spiel automatisch die exp anpasst?


----------



## orca113 (8. März 2017)

Weiß ich nicht aber bei mir (auch Level 17) ist es auch so das noch offene Quests bei mir im Tagebuch stehen die niedriger sind. Weil sie mir am Anfang tendenziell zu schwer waren (Gegner). Als Beispiel: War ich Level 4 oder 5, waren Gegner in Quests von Level 8 oder 10 zu krass schwer. Jetzt sind sie ungleich lächerlich leicht wenn ich Quests mache die Level 13 oder 15 sind.


----------



## Rizzard (8. März 2017)

In TW3 sind ja Quests die ca 5 Lvl unter einem sind, auch mit keiner EXP-Belohnung mehr versehen, und sie sind farblich grau(?).
Da pflügt man halt easy durch.


----------



## ThoSta (8. März 2017)

Die Erfahrungspunkte werden fast nur durch die Hauptstory bestimmt.
Die Nebenquests bringen fast keine Erfahrung.
Und ja das Spiel ist auch auf höchster Schwierigkeit (leider!!!) sehr leicht wenn man das Kampfsystem mal verinnerlicht hat.

Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (13. März 2017)

ThoSta schrieb:


> Die Erfahrungspunkte werden fast nur durch die Hauptstory bestimmt.
> Die Nebenquests bringen fast keine Erfahrung.
> Und ja das Spiel ist auch auf höchster Schwierigkeit (leider!!!) sehr leicht wenn man das Kampfsystem mal verinnerlicht hat.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G925F mit Tapatalk



Zumindest im Hauptspiel. In den DLCs zieht der Schwierigkeitsgrad dann etwas an.
Ich weiß nicht warum, allerdings empfand ich das Spiel auf NG+ viel schwerer, als bei meinem normalen Run.
Trotz guter Ausrüstung, kompletter Skillung etc.


----------



## joel3214 (24. März 2017)

Sagt mal woran liegt es das ich nach dem raus Tabben nicht wieder in das Spiel reinkomme? (Vollbild)


----------



## ThoSta (24. März 2017)

dailydoseofgaming schrieb:


> Zumindest im Hauptspiel. In den DLCs zieht der Schwierigkeitsgrad dann etwas an.
> Ich weiß nicht warum, allerdings empfand ich das Spiel auf NG+ viel schwerer, als bei meinem normalen Run.
> Trotz guter Ausrüstung, kompletter Skillung etc.


Kann ich bestätigen. Vor allem wenn du die Option aktivierst, dass die Feinde auf den Level skalieren. Da sind 5 Ratten schon dein Ende ohne Tränke [emoji1]


----------



## Mitchpuken (25. März 2017)

ThoSta schrieb:


> Kann ich bestätigen. Vor allem wenn du die Option aktivierst, dass die Feinde auf den Level skalieren. Da sind 5 Ratten schon dein Ende ohne Tränke
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Oder mehr als 3 Wölfe  Bei den Ratten bei der Säuberungsquests verstehe ich ganz genau was du meinst!


----------



## ThoSta (26. März 2017)

Die Wolfsrudel sind wirklich meine schlimmsten Feinde im Moment! Da mach ich auch schon Mal einen großen Bogen drum wenn das mehr als 5 sind 😂


----------



## Mitchpuken (27. März 2017)

Wie langweilig und nervig sind denn bitte die ganzen Gebiete auf hoher See. Ewig rumschiffen und dann gefühlt jedes mal Fässer looten


----------



## turbosnake (28. März 2017)

Was soll da sonst sein?


----------



## orca113 (28. März 2017)

ThoSta schrieb:


> Die Wolfsrudel sind wirklich meine schlimmsten Feinde im Moment! Da mach ich auch schon Mal einen großen Bogen drum wenn das mehr als 5 sind 


Nekker sind für mich am schlimmsten


----------



## Mitchpuken (28. März 2017)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Was soll da sonst sein?


 Andere Monster, Unterwasserhöhlen, andere Schiffe, Räuber die sie auf einer nicht verzeichneten Insel verstecken, versunkene Städte, sowas in der Art


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. März 2017)

Mitchpuken schrieb:


> Wie langweilig und nervig sind denn bitte die ganzen Gebiete auf hoher See. Ewig rumschiffen und dann gefühlt jedes mal Fässer looten


Einfach ignorieren. Da verpasst man nicht viel. Wobei, ich glaube der stärkste Gegner des Spiels (der mit dem höchsten Level) ist auf einem dieser Inselchen...


----------



## Tomek92 (10. April 2017)

Hat jemand hier Erfahrung mit Mods gemacht ?


----------



## repe (11. April 2017)

Hoi!

Sagt mal...welchen Schwierigkeitsgrad empfehlt ihr für W3 (erstes Mal )? Ich hab zwar vor Ewigkeiten etwas W1 gespielt, aber auch nur 1-2 h. Ansonsten bin ich relativ RPG versiert (Gothic 1,2,3, DAO, TES...die üblichen Verdächtigen halt). Nur W3 hab ich nun schon lang auf der Festplatte, jedoch nie die Zeit gefunden mich mal damit zu beschäftigen. Was ich mal gar nicht kann ist gleich anfangs dutzende Male zu krepieren, das demotiviert ungemein. Da hab ich ein Gothic 2 - Trauma  
Mal gemütlich rein ins Game und dann kannst später ruhig knackiger werden.


----------



## M4xw0lf (11. April 2017)

Dann höchstens normal. Vielleicht leicht. Am Anfang ist es recht wahrscheinlich, dass die ersten Gegnergruppen dich sonst sofort erledigen.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. April 2017)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Dann höchstens normal. Vielleicht leicht. Am Anfang ist es recht wahrscheinlich, dass die ersten Gegnergruppen dich sonst sofort erledigen.



Also normal kann man auch als Einsteiger problemlos spielen ohne zu verzweifeln. Leicht ist da schon was sehr sehr einfach und dürfte wohl schnell langweilig werden.


----------



## M4xw0lf (12. April 2017)

Klar, aber den Schwierigkeitsgrad kann man ja jederzeit anpassen. Wenn es darum geht, nicht direkt am Anfang frustriert zu werden, würde ich die ersten Kämpfe in White Orchard erstmal auf leicht probieren und dann den Schwierigkeitsgrad hochsetzen, wenn mans im Griff hat.


----------



## rhalin (12. April 2017)

Bei menschlichen Gegnern immer auf die Fernkämpfer achten, da hatte ich am Anfang doch so meine Schwierigkeiten, ansonsten würde ich auch "normal" empfehlen für den ersten Durchlauf.


----------



## wtfNow (12. April 2017)

"Normal" ist heute was früher "Leicht" war, entweder ist das Niveau zugunsten der Masse gesunken oder ich bin extrem viel besser geworden.
Man sollte aber schon bei stärkeren Gegnern ab und zu sterben können, wenn ein größerer Kampf keine mühevolle Herausforderung ist dann fühlt sich der Sieg wertlos an. Das überträgt sich auf das ganze Spielerlebnis. Gerade bei Witcher lohnt sich der volle Einsatz

Bei Kämpfen nicht wild draufhalten sondern Angriffen zur Seite ausweichen dann selbst zuschlagen, Tränke, Öle nutzen usw.


----------



## repe (12. April 2017)

Ich hab mir fest eingebildet gelesen zu haben, dass man den Grad später gar nicht mehr anpassen kann.  Na dann ist das ja gar kein Dilemma .
Mal auf leicht anfangen bis ich mit dem System zurecht komme, danach setz ich die Schwierigkeit rauf. Bin ja mittlerweile ja auch nicht mehr der schnellste 
Danke

Edit: Und gleich noch eine Frage: Lohnt es sich die Addons gleich mal zu kaufen (evtl. kommt ja bald ein Ostern-Sale)? Bringen die mir am Anfang auch gleich was. wie zB überarbeitete Grafik oder irgendwelche anderen Verbesserungen?


----------



## Primer (12. April 2017)

Hearts of Stone spielt zwar auf der Karte vom Hauptspiel, die Quests werden aber erst um Level 30 empfohlen. Blood and Wine spielt bekannter maßen auf einer anderen Map und gibt ebenfalls eine Levelempfehlung. Es kann zwar sein das du irgendwo ein paar Anspielungen findest, aber ich denke mal während des Hauptspiels würdest du von den DLC nicht viel mitbekommen. 

Wenn du dir also unsicher bist ob die Witcher zusagt..warte. Wenn dir aber die Serie zusagt kannst du auch gleich die DLC mit kaufen, BaW ist durchaus besser als das Hauptspiel. Also kannst du dem Entwickler auch was gutes tun und NICHT im Sale kaufen, sondern zum Vollpreis^^


----------



## Nightslaver (12. April 2017)

repe schrieb:


> Edit: Und gleich noch eine Frage: Lohnt es sich die Addons gleich mal zu kaufen (evtl. kommt ja bald ein Ostern-Sale)? Bringen die mir am Anfang auch gleich was. wie zB überarbeitete Grafik oder irgendwelche anderen Verbesserungen?



Nein, beide Addons sind ehr für höhere Level gedacht und bringen dir am Anfang eigentlich garnichts, trotzdem kann man sie gleich mitnehmen, zum einen sind sie sowieso nicht teuer, im Sale ja noch günstiger, und zum andern kann man so gleich natlos anschließen sobald man die entsprechenden Level erreicht hat um sie in Angriff zu nehmen.


----------



## Mitchpuken (13. April 2017)

Also bei mir ging bis Level 6 sehr zäh, aber die Gegner waren schon wirklich bereits am Anfang leicht zu besiegen. Habe dann recht schnell auf den höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad gestellt und nochmal recht fix auf Gegner rauf skalieren, aber das geht erst mit einem der beiden Addons, ich weiß nicht welches. Warum? Weil ich nach dem anfänglichen viel zu niedrigem Level recht schnell im Level zu hoch war und da ich alle Quests machen wurde die teilweise mega leicht und das ist kein Spass mehr zu spielen.

So schwer wie möglich finde ich eigentlich sehr passend. Man kann nicht mehr einfach reinlaufen und alles vernichten, sondern Fehler werden bestraft. Es gibt dabei nur ein Problem mit der Gegnerskalierung: ich setzt dir und anderen das in Spoiler, aber man merkt sofort, dass hier was nicht passt, wenn man in die Situation kommt kannst du hier nachschauen^^ 


Spoiler



Die Rattensäuberung mit Tris und der Djin mit Yennefer -> hier die Skalierung ausmachen, weil es da einen bug gibt


----------



## Primer (13. April 2017)

Ich gebe dir zwar recht das gegen Ende viele Aufträge auf Normal zu leicht werden (speziell die Hexeraufträge), allerdings sehe ich immer das Problem mich mit jeder noch so kleinen Crowd dann ebenfalls länger beschäftigen zu müssen. Wenn man an jedem Wolfsrudel an dem man zufällig vorbeikommt 10+ Minuten kämpft, weil es eben Strategie, Timing und ein besonnenen Vorgehen erfordert, ist das auch irgendwie daneben.

Ist natürlich auch schade wenn das Monster eines Level 27 Hexerauftrages mit Level 30 deutlich zu einfach ist. Der Entgegner einer Quest sollte ja auch im späteren Spielfortschritt nicht zu einfach sein. Allerdings leiden fast alle RPGs unter diesem Problem.


----------



## TammerID (18. April 2017)

Ich habe es endlich geschafft. Habe die beiden Addons sowie das Hauptspiel nach 140 Stunden beenden können. Gibt aber dennoch eine Menge Sachen zu erledigen. Ich bin mit meinem Epilog mehr als zufrieden und freue mich auf das nächste Spiel in dem Universum.
Fraglich ob New Game+ eine Option darstellt bei einem Spiel solcher Art?!


----------



## M4xw0lf (18. April 2017)

TammerID schrieb:


> Ich habe es endlich geschafft. Habe die beiden Addons sowie das Hauptspiel nach 140 Stunden beenden können. Gibt aber dennoch eine Menge Sachen zu erledigen. Ich bin mit meinem Epilog mehr als zufrieden und freue mich auf das nächste Spiel in dem Universum.
> Fraglich ob New Game+ eine Option darstellt bei einem Spiel solcher Art?!



Ich fand NG+ tatsächlich noch mal deutlich spaßiger vom Gameplay her. Man hat von Anfang an mehr Optionen im Kampf, auch wenn die eigene Ausrüstung auch wieder alle paar Level obsolet wird.


----------



## ThoSta (18. April 2017)

Witzig ich fand das eher nicht so prickelnd weil man alle Tränke, Öle usw schon hat.
Würde eher ein normales neues Spiel starten als nochmal ein NG+.

Gesendet von meinem HUAWEI Nova mit Tapatalk


----------



## TammerID (19. April 2017)

Naja vorerst werde ich das Spiel wohl so oder so nicht nochmal starten. Noch ein paar Fragezeichen und Hexeraufträge und dann soll es das erst einmal gewesen sein. Bin mal gespannt nach wie vielen Jahren / Monate ich es wieder starte und neu anfange


----------



## teachmeluv (10. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe das Spiel nach einiger Zeit auch mal wieder reaktiviert. Ich habe selbiges damals mit meiner GTX 960 bekommen, war also ein Spieler der ersten Stunde. Seitdem hat sich seitens Fehlerbehebung sowie Verbesserung durch CD Project einiges getan.

Allerdings ist ein nerviger Bug geblieben, den vielleicht der eine oder andere kennt und eine Lösung dafür hat.

Ich spiele an meinem PC mit dem Nvidia Shield Controller, welcher immer noch nur in Zusammenarbeit mit Geforce Experience funktioniert. Jetzt soll laut Google Recherche Geforce Experience für folgenden Fehler verantwortlich sein:

während des Spielens wird der Bildschirm kurz schwarz und das Spiel unterbrochen. Ein Druck auf die Windows-Taste bringt mich wieder zurück, Spiel ist dann im Pausenmodus, Das Spiel wird also quasi minimiert, allerdings lande ich nicht auf dem Desktop. Diese Geschichte passiert immer mal wieder, völlig sporadisch. Es ist generell kein großes Problem, allerdings ist es nervig, jedesmal wieder zur Tastatur greifen zu müssen.

Diesen Fehler habe ich auch schon im Hersteller-Forum berichtet, seit über einem Jahr keine Reaktion oder ähnliches.

Jetzt habe ich gelesen, dass das mit dem Streaming Service von Geforce Experience zusammen hängt, welchen ich aber nicht beenden kann respektive deaktivieren. Wenn ich Geforce Experience lösche, funktioniert mein Shield Controller nicht mehr bzw. wird bei Witcher 3 nicht erkannt.

Kennt da vielleicht jemand eine Lösung, wie man entweder:

- den Streaming Dienst von Nvidia dauerhaft beenden kann, ohne Geforce Experience zu löschen?
- gibt es ggf. einen nativen Treiber für den Shield Controller (habe bisher nichts gefunden)?
- ist einer der inoffiziellen Patches (Nexus Mods etc) vielleicht mit einer Fehlerbehebung selbigen am Start?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. Mai 2017)

Lösung: Maus und Tastatur. Bitte, gerne.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Mai 2017)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Diesen Fehler habe ich auch schon im Hersteller-Forum berichtet, seit über einem Jahr keine Reaktion oder ähnliches.



Das halt Nvidia, der DX11 Modus in Dragon Age 2 funktioniert schon seit mehreren Jahren nicht mehr vernünftig und produziert Grafikfehler, da hat Nvidia bis heute nichts gemacht.
Sniper Elite 3 ist permanent seitens des Treibers (ca. alle 10 Minuten) in Missionen gecrasht, da hat es fast 1 Jahr, unzählige genervte Posts von Spielern und permanentes nachhaken von Entwickler Rebellion gebraucht bis Nvidia das vor ein paar Wochen endlich mal mit dem 381.89er Treiber behoben hat.

Du kannst also vermutlich bis zum Santnimmerleinstag warten bis der Bug mal von Nvidia behoben wird, solange da nicht von Seiten der Spieler und vor allem Entwickler "Druck" ausgeübt wird und selbst dann würde es wohl noch Monate dauern.

Beste Lösung ist also das was Mx4w0lf dir schon gepostet hat, Maus und Tastatur benutzen.


----------



## teachmeluv (10. Mai 2017)

Tastatur und Maus ist keine Option, ist ja furchtbar zu spielen so. 

Und mit Hersteller meinte ich in diesem Fall CD Projekt  

Vielleicht finde ich hier und da vielleicht doch noch eine Möglichkeit, ansonsten werde ich wohl damit leben müssen. 

Gesendet von meinem m8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## M4xw0lf (10. Mai 2017)

Dann gibts immer noch andere Controller.


----------



## teachmeluv (11. Mai 2017)

Die Vorschläge hier sind einfach göttlich...

Wenn mir die Farbe meiner Tapete nicht mehr gefällt, ziehe ich in der Regel auch um


----------



## turbosnake (11. Mai 2017)

Du kannst nicht erwarten das sich Entwickler um die 1 Mrd Controller kümmern die sich auf dem Markt tummeln und von denen 99,9%, wie die Shield keinen relevanten Marktanteil haben.
Kauf dir einen der offiziell unterstützen Controller (Xbox, DS4 oder Steam Controller) und gut ist.

Edit: Und zum Tapeten-Vergleich: Einfach neu tapezieren reicht aus.


----------



## teachmeluv (16. Mai 2017)

Dann eine ganz andere Frage:

Vielleicht nutzt ja hier auch jemand Mods. Ich habe die GOG GOTY Version installiert und den Unification Patch drin, damit alle Mods auch entsprechend kompatibel sind. Nun habe ich mir diverse Mods (z.B. 'No falling damage' oder 'FriendlyHUD') und diese mit dem Nexus Mod Manager runtergeladen, installiert und aktiviert. Im Spiel selber scheinen diese aber nicht aktiv zu sein. Habe dann festgestellt, dass die Ordner für die Mods in meinem Spieleverzeichnis zwar erstellt wurden, aber dort sind keinerlei Dateien. Habe alles runter geschmissen und es nochmal probiert, gleicher Fehler. Nexus Mod Manager zeigt mir die Mods aber als installiert und aktiviert an. 

Kennt einer dieses Problem und hat eine Lösung welche nicht auf "benutze keine Mods" hinaus läuft?


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Mai 2017)

Ich habe meine Mods immer händisch installiert und hatte keine Probleme damit. Kann man dem Nexus Mod Manager vorgeben welches Verzeichnis er verwenden muss? Daran scheints ja zu hängen.


----------



## teachmeluv (17. Mai 2017)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich habe meine Mods immer händisch installiert und hatte keine Probleme damit. Kann man dem Nexus Mod Manager vorgeben welches Verzeichnis er verwenden muss? Daran scheints ja zu hängen.



Dann mache ich es heute abend auf die klassische Weise. Weit vor den finalen Patches für W3 hat das mit dem NMM immer wunderbar funktioniert.

Diese habe ich mir soweit alle installiert bzw möchte ich installieren: I made a list of recommended QoL mods for first-time players of The Witcher 3 on PC! : Games

Hast du ggf. noch ein paar Tipps für Casual Player an guten Mods?


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Mai 2017)

Ich habe nur wenige, zumeist kosmetische Mods verwendet - blasserer Geralt mit katzenartigeren Pupillen, anderes Modell für die Greifenrüstung, solche Sachen. Jump in Shallow Water war quasi die einzige Gameplay-ändernde Mod, die ich verwende ^^


----------



## Rizzard (17. Mai 2017)

Toll, hab kein Netflix.

The Witcher TV-Serie - Hexer-Saga bald auf Netflix - GameStar


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Mai 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Toll, hab kein Netflix.
> 
> The Witcher TV-Serie - Hexer-Saga bald auf Netflix - GameStar



Ich schon


----------



## Grestorn (17. Mai 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Toll, hab kein Netflix.
> 
> The Witcher TV-Serie - Hexer-Saga bald auf Netflix - GameStar



Was hindert Dich daran, das zu  ändern?


----------



## LaVolpe (17. Mai 2017)

Hm hab auch kein Netflix und auch niemand den ich kenne. :/


----------



## Rizzard (18. Mai 2017)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Was hindert Dich daran, das zu  ändern?



Ich hab schon Amazon Prime.
Ich will nicht noch einen weiteren Video on Demand Dienst.


----------



## Grestorn (18. Mai 2017)

Das kann ich verstehen, nicht jeder kann oder will dafür so viel Geld investieren. Allerdings scheinen sowohl Amazon als auch Netflix zunehmend in die Serien- und Filmproduktion einzusteigen, so dass man wohl früher oder später, wenn man an modernen TV Serien interessiert ist, kaum ein andere Wahl haben wird - oder eben bei Freunden gucken muss.


----------



## TammerID (18. Mai 2017)

Probemonat bei Netflix und alles wird gut 

Habt ihr den Film eigentlich schon gesehen? Habe letztens gesehen das es den nun auch auf YouTube auf deutsch gibt, bin aber noch nicht dazugekommen ihn zu schauen.


----------



## Rizzard (18. Mai 2017)

TammerID schrieb:


> Probemonat bei Netflix und alles wird gut



Evtl warte ich bis die erste Staffel komplett verfügbar ist, und dann wird der Probemonat genommen.


----------



## TammerID (18. Mai 2017)

Genau so habe ich mir das  auch gedacht


----------



## Kamikaze-Kaki (18. Mai 2017)

Danke für die Info. Reinschauen werde ich dann bestimmt mal und schauen, was draus gemacht wurde.
Gebt hier mal bitte Info, sobald der Stream startet.


----------



## turbosnake (19. Mai 2017)

Rizzard schrieb:


> Evtl warte ich bis die erste Staffel komplett verfügbar ist, und dann wird der Probemonat genommen.


Netflix Eigenproduktionen sind immer sofort komplett verfügbar.


----------



## RayasVati (28. Mai 2017)

Hallo, ist das ein Browsergame oder gibts das auf steam? Finde nichts..


----------



## M4xw0lf (28. Mai 2017)

Äh, wat?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (28. Mai 2017)

RayasVati schrieb:


> Hallo, ist das ein Browsergame oder gibts das auf steam? Finde nichts..



Gib einfach mal in Steam oben rechts im Suchfeld Witcher ein. Das erste ergebnis ist dann schon Witcher 3. Wenn du allerdings die Serie meinst, die gibt es noch nicht, kommt aber bald auf dem Streaming Dienst Netflix. 
Oder willst du nur trollen?


----------



## tarnari (31. Mai 2017)

Hiho! Witcher-Neuling hier. Ich hab da mal ne Frage. Hab schon n bissel rumgegoogelt aber nich wirklich was gefunden. Ich hab das Problem, dass ich immer wieder zwischendurch auf den Desktop geworfen werde. Also kein Crash, sondern Witcher minimiert sich einfach ohne erkennbaren Grund. Kann dann auch normal ohne Problem ins Spiel zurück und weitermachen. Nervt aber umgemein vor allem in Cut Scenes oder Kämpfen.

Hab nen Thread dazu hier im Forum gefunden, der wurde aber leider nicht weiter geführt. Weiß jemand, ob das n Bug ist der bei dem Spiel auftreten kann? Ich kenne das sonst von keinem anderem Spiel.


----------



## teachmeluv (31. Mai 2017)

Hast du GeForce Experience im Hintergrund laufen? 

Gesendet von meinem m8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tarnari (31. Mai 2017)

Ja, das hab ich tatsächlich.


----------



## teachmeluv (31. Mai 2017)

Das hängt mit der Streaming Schnittstelle davon zusammen. Schmeiss das Ding runter, wenn du es nicht unbedingt brauchst und alles sollte normal sein. 

Gesendet von meinem m8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tarnari (31. Mai 2017)

Interessant! Danke dir! Natürlich brauch ich es nicht unbedingt. Hab damit eher gewohnheitsbedingt die Frames anzeigen lassen. Aber da gibt's ja auch andere Wege. Klasse, thx nochmal!

Merkwürdig aber^^


----------



## Zergoras (3. Juni 2017)

Ich habe ein kurioses Problem. Im Spiel habe ich um die 60fps. Wenn ich mich umsehe und dabei stehen bleibe, ist alles flüssig. Sobald ich mich aber bewege und mich dabei umsehe, ruckelt es wie sau, die fps bleiben aber gleich. Hat da jemand ne Idee? Habe das Spiel länger nicht mehr gespielt, früher hatte ich das Problem aber nicht.

EDIT: Mit dem Controller hab ich das Problem nicht. Nutze eine Rival 700 als Maus, wenn es was nützt.


----------



## Mitchpuken (3. Juni 2017)

Das ist in der Tat ein kurioses Problem! Vielleicht liegt es an der Abtastrate oder anderen Prozessen, welche auf die Maus durch die Software/Treiber ausgeführt werden. Du könntest die Software deinstallieren, eine andere Maus testen, anderen USB-Port, in den Maustreibereinstellungen herumprobieren, Grafik runterstellen und 60fps mit vsync probieren oder einfach versuchen wie es ist mir maximalen fps...


----------



## Zergoras (3. Juni 2017)

Bis auf eine andere Maus und das Deinstallieren des Treibers habe ich schon alles durch, ohne Erfolg.


----------



## LDNV (4. Juni 2017)

Genau das gleiche Problem habe ich auch. Exakt das selbe, als ich letztens noch mal ein Durchgang gestartet habe nach Monate langer Pause. 

Ich hatte es schon früher einmal und mal gefixt bekommen, leider weiß ich nicht mehr wie 



Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zergoras (4. Juni 2017)

Streng dich an LDNV, du musst dich erinnern.


----------



## LDNV (4. Juni 2017)

Bin gleich Zuhause dann setz ich mich noch mal dran und hoffe auf ein flashback 

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Zergoras (4. Juni 2017)

Sehr gut, so lob ich mir das.


----------



## LDNV (4. Juni 2017)

So Zuhause 

In GOG Galaxy das Overlay generell deaktivieren! 

Nimmt man in GOG in den Spieleigenschaften von Witcher  den haken für das Overlay raus, bringt das nichts.
Sondern man muss in den GOG Einstellungen ganz generell das Overlay deaktivieren!

Nimmst den haken nämlich nur bei dem Spiel raus, aber lässt es in GOG selbst aktiviert, hat man im Spiel trotzdem das Overlay und das genannte Problem 

Afterburner & Co machen hingegen keine Probleme.


----------



## Zergoras (4. Juni 2017)

Das war es, das behebt meinen Fehler. Wow danke!


----------



## LDNV (4. Juni 2017)

Das freut mich  viel Spaß  

Gesendet von meinem LG-H815 mit Tapatalk


----------



## teachmeluv (5. Juni 2017)

LDNV schrieb:


> So Zuhause
> 
> In GOG Galaxy das Overlay generell deaktivieren!
> 
> ...


Der Tipp ist Gold wert. Seitdem habe ich auch nicht mehr die Problematik des 'minimieren' mitten im Spiel, was ich ein wenige Posts zuvor angesprochen habe. Und ich dachte die ganze Zeit, es läge an "GeForce Experience". Und damit schlage ich mit seit Erscheinen des Spiels rum  

Daumen hoch! 

Gesendet von meinem m8 mit Tapatalk


----------



## tarnari (5. Juni 2017)

Ich komm grad nicht ganz mit. Hatte ja weiter oben wegen dem minimieren-Problem gefragt. Da wurde mir geraten, die GeForce Experience runterzuwerfen, weil die das verursache.
Versteh ich das nun richtig, dass es gar nicht daran liegt?

Wenn nicht, was ist aber dann wenn ich dieses GOG Galaxy Gedöns gar nicht habe? Ich musste grad erstmal googeln, was das ist und scheinbar ist es eine Verkaufsplattform.
Ich hab das Spiel aber über Steam bezogen...


----------



## taks (21. Juli 2017)

Kurze Frage: Bei GOG gibts Witcher 3 zum Offline zocken ( Witcher 3: Wild Hunt bei GOG.com )
Gibt es trotzdem einen Steam-Key dazu wenn man es doch mal in der Steam-Bibliothek haben will?


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Juli 2017)

taks schrieb:


> Kurze Frage: Bei GOG gibts Witcher 3 zum Offline zocken ( Witcher 3: Wild Hunt bei GOG.com )
> Gibt es trotzdem einen Steam-Key dazu wenn man es doch mal in der Steam-Bibliothek haben will?



Wen du es über GoG erwirbst hast du es entsprechend auch nur auf GoG und nicht auf Steam. 
Willst du es auch über Steam haben musst du es dir für Steam entsprechend extra kaufen.

Warum sollte dir GoG auch einen Key für Steam gratis extra dazu geben, das kostet sie schließlich auch Geld das sie an Steam / Valve abdrücken müssten.


----------



## taks (21. Juli 2017)

Mein Fehler, das war bei HumbleBundle.

Danke


----------



## quik_shredder (12. August 2017)

vor kurzem habe ich jetzt auch mal mit dem witcher angefangen.
ich habe direkt den schwierigkeitsgrad "blut, schweiß und tränen" gewählt, da ich grundsätzlich nicht auf leicht oder normal spiele.
aber irgendwie ist das immer noch alles super einfach?

man liest immer, man müsste sich bei kämpfen gut vorbereiten, besonders ab dem schwieirgkeitsgrad "blut, schweiß und tränen" und ohne öle und tränke würde man nicht weit kommen.
aber ich bin mittlerweile level 12 und habe in der ganzen zeit keinen einzigen trank oder öl verwendet, außer auf der ersten karte beim ersten echten (mit silbernem hp-balken) gegner. 
und dort auch nur, weil das tutorial das so wollte..

alle gegner und gegnergruppen sind super simpel zu besiegen, man muss einfach nur rechtzeitig auf ausweichen drücken. 
selbst die zeichen benutze ich nur spärlich, da es einfach nicht notwendig ist. 
zudem reagiert der hexer auch irgendwie echt lahm, es kam bei mir mehrfach vor, das das benutzen von zeichen im kampf eher negativ war, da es den rhytmus von ausweichen und schlagen zerstört hat..
bei den 4-5 gegnern mit silbernem hp balken die ich bisher besiegt habe, wären tränke und öle sicher hilfreich gewesen, aber es ging auch so..
ganz speziell, wenn man es nur mit einem gegner zu tun hat, ist das kampfsystem einfach zu simpel.

außerdem ist es eins dieser spiele, das größe nur simuliert.
wenn man auf die karte schaut, denkt man "oh das ist aber ordentlich groß, schön viel zu entdecken"
wenn man aber dann zu fuß unterwegs ist, merkt man schnell, das man von einem ort zum anderen in wenigen sekunden zu fuß gerannt ist, obwohl es auf der karte (velen) weit weg wirkt.
selbst die komplette karte von oben nach unten ist man in wenigen minuten abgelaufen.
wozu man da überhaupt ein pferd braucht, ist mir ein rätsel.
sowas sollte man mal in skyrim versuchen. wenn man da zu fuß von zb riften nach solitude läuft oder von markarth nach winterhold ist man aber mal gut und gerne 30-60 minuten unterwegs.
da macht ein pferd auch sinn. naja.

und dann wird immer gesagt, dieses spiel wäre so wahnsinnig erwachsen, von seinem setting her und vom inhalt.
aber mal ganz im ernst, nur weil in einem spiel titten vorkommen und im zusammenhang mit dem krieg auch dinge wie vergewaltigung und sinnlose gewalt gegen frauen und rassismus erwähnt werden, ist das für mich noch kein erwachsenes spiel.
das kommt mir so vor, wie wenn eine gruppe von pupertierenden zusammensitzt und sich beraten, irgendwie so nach dem motto, "he, wir wollen ein erwachsenes spiel machen. ja klar, dann lasst uns doch titten und vergewaltigungen mit rein nehmen. ja genau, das ist voll erwachsen!"
irgendwie erreicht man damit bei mir genau das gegenteil. das alles lässt das spiel in meinem augen nur unreifer wirken.
ich vermisse einfach gute charaktere, die sich nicht nur durch eindimensionalens und klischeehaftes verhalten auszeichnen. 
viele dialoge sind einfach wischi waschi klischee gelaber und einfach nur unnötig. man weiß vorher schon, was die charaktere zu sagen haben.
es gibt keine tollen und intelligenten twists.

zu guter letzt finde ich auch die background musik auf der velen karte wirklich störend.
ja, ich weiß, es ist krieg, überall elend und verderben. 
aber muss ich deswegen echt die ganze zeit so einen schweren, depressiven soundtrack auf den ohren haben?
am anfang habe ich es nie geschafft, das spiel mal länger als 1-2 stunden zu spielen. irgendwas hat mich immer runter gezogen, so das ich keine lust mehr hatte.
dann habe ich gemerkt, das es dieser soundtrack ist. nun habe ich die musik gemutet und kann auch mal länger als 1-2 stunden spielen, ohne dieses depressive gefühl zu bekommen.
ist natürlich auch irgendwie blöd komplett ohne background musik. ich werde mir wohl einfach einen anderen soundtrack von einem anderen rollenspiel demnächst drunter legen.

mittlerweile habe ich garkeine richtige lust mehr, überhaupt noch weiter zu spielen, weil das kampfsystem null anspruchsvoll ist. 
das spiel ist wie das essen in einem fast food restaurant. sieht gut aus und schmeckt lecker, aber man merkt schnell, das es einen nicht wirklich sättigen kann.
irgendwie hatte ich mir mehr erhofft vom so einem hochgelobten spiel..


----------



## Nightslaver (12. August 2017)

quik_shredder schrieb:


> vor kurzem habe ich jetzt auch mal mit dem witcher angefangen.
> ich habe direkt den schwierigkeitsgrad "blut, schweiß und tränen"  gewählt, da ich grundsätzlich nicht auf leicht oder normal spiele.
> aber irgendwie ist das immer noch alles super einfach?
> 
> ...



Also irgendwie liest sich dein Text zusammenfassend etwa so:

Skyrim viel toller, Kampfsystem und Story alles Kinderkacke...

Keine Ahnung wo du gelesen haben willst das auf "Blut, Schweiß und Tränen" Tränke und Zeichen völlig unverzichtbar wären, ist sicher nicht der Fall, aber mir persöhnlich wäre es ja zu Dumm ohne Zeichen und Tränke Gegner wie Mitternachts- und Mittagserscheinungen zu bekämpfen, was dann einfach ewig dauert.

Davon ab transportiert TW3 die Thematik des Rassismus, des Krieges und der Politik sicher nicht völlig ideal, aber es ist halt schwer den Inhalt der Romane in einem open World Spiel ohne viel viel Text darzulegen.

Ansonsten finde ich schon das TW3 ein paar gute Charaktere zu bieten hat, so wie den blutigen Baron, oder Dijkstra, aber auch Yennefer.

Vieleicht ist TW3 einfach nicht dein Spiel.
Jedenfalls klingt dein ganzer Text danach als wen es einfach nicht das richtige Spiel für dich ist was dich anspricht.
Vieleicht bist du in in einem Spiel wie Skyrim mit seinen 500 immer gleichen Dungeons alle 2 Meter, seinem exterem komplexen und anspruchsvollen Kampfsystem und seiner Story / Charakteren mit der enormen Tiefe einfach wesentlich besser aufgehoben.


----------



## quik_shredder (12. August 2017)

ja gut, also das das jetzt wieder in so ein fanboy geflame ausarten muss.. manoman..
ich habe in meinem text skyrim nur ein einziges mal erwähnt und auch nur im zusammenhang mit der größe der weltkarte..
ich hätte auch ein anderes spiel als beispiel für die größe der karte nehmen können..
alles andere hat überhaupt keine bezug zu skyrim. da sieht man mal wie manche menschen die welt nur durch ihren fanboy filter wahrnehmen.. :/

ja die erscheinungen, da braucht man yrden. aber auch nur, weil die erscheinungen durch yrden überhaupt treffbar werden. sonst gehen ja alle schläge durch sie durch. also am eigentlichen kampf ändert das garnichts.

der blutige baron. ein gutes beispiel für einen eintönigen, klischeehaften charakter. 
ist immer unterwegs, seine frau geht ihm fremd. 
erfährt davon und wird wahnsinnig wütend, fängt an die frau zu schlagen und generell schlecht zu behandeln.
frau wird dennoch schwanger von ihm, will aber kind abtreiben.
wendet sich dafür an böse mächte (die muhmen), das ganze geht natürlich nicht aus wie geplant bzw hat ein nachspiel für die frau.
sie flieht mit tocher weil gewalt ihres mannes unerträglich wird und erfährt die nachwirkungen, die das anrufen der bösen mächte hatte.
gähn langweilig.
das hat man so oder so ähnlich schon millionenfach in anderen spielen und filmen gesehen.
einfach klischeehaft.

von yennefer habe ich bisher nicht viel mitbekommen außer das sie in jedem gespräch untertönig sexuelle anspielungen in richtung geralt macht. 
ja mein gott dann nehmt euch doch ein zimmer und lasst dieses pupertäre anzügliche gelaber.
ich habe auch grundsätzlich garnichts dagegen, aber doch nicht in jedem einzelnen dialog.
was mich stört ist einfach diese pupertäre, vulgäre ausdrucksweise überall.
ständig muss in den dialogen irgendwas mit *****, ******, muschi und sonstwas erwähnt werden.
als ob es eine geheime vorgabe der dialogschreiber wäre, in jedem gespräch entweder vulgär oder sexuell anzüglich zu sein.
es ist einfach zu viel. wohldosiert würde das seine wirkung entfalten, aber so wirkt es einfach billig.
das ist nicht erwachsen, sondern genau das gegenteil.

die ausschnitte der weiblichen personen im spiel sind auch sowas von tief und offen, das man angst hat, die brüste fallen gleich ganz raus, wenn sie sich nur minimal bewegen. (zb keira metz und verschiedene andere gesprächsparter)
sogar die nippel kann man in keiras outfit sehen, bei diversen cutscenes..
wieso laufen ernsthafte spielcharaktere nuttiger rum als die echten nutten in novigrad?
einnfach überflüssig und unreif.


----------



## xaskor (13. August 2017)

Wie hoch kann ich mit einer 4GB Karte das TextureMemoryBudget stellen ohne Probleme zu bekommen?

Ganz ehrlich, wenn dich das Spiel doch so nervt und du soviel nur am meckern bist, spiel es doch einfach nicht?
Ich finde bei Witcher auch bei weitem nicht alles toll, ja ich finde das Game gerade mal akzeptablen Durschnitt, aber wenn ich soviel zum rummeckern hätte würde ich es einfach nicht mehr spielen und fertig.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. August 2017)

quik_shredder schrieb:


> ja gut, also das das jetzt wieder in so ein fanboy geflame ausarten muss.. manoman..
> ich habe in meinem text skyrim nur ein einziges mal erwähnt und auch nur im zusammenhang mit der größe der weltkarte..
> ich hätte auch ein anderes spiel als beispiel für die größe der karte nehmen können..
> alles andere hat überhaupt keine bezug zu skyrim. da sieht man mal wie manche menschen die welt nur durch ihren fanboy filter wahrnehmen.. :/



Die Smilies am Ende hast du schon beachtet?
Davon ab, nach deinem Text gibt es ja scheinbar nichts was du an TW3 wirklich positiv finden würdest, daher auch die Aussage, das das Spiel dich vermutlich nicht anspricht, also nicht dein Geschmack ist und du in anderen Spielen schlicht zufriedener bist.



quik_shredder schrieb:


> ja die erscheinungen, da braucht man yrden. aber auch nur, weil die erscheinungen durch yrden überhaupt treffbar werden. sonst gehen ja alle schläge durch sie durch. also am eigentlichen kampf ändert das garnichts.



Na was soll sich den noch ändern? Bzw. ab wann ist es den ein "anderer" Kampf? Man muss die Erscheinung möglichst im Yrden halten, das sie verwundbar macht und verlangsamt, hinzu gibt es bei den Erscheinungen noch eine Phase in der sie mehrere Phantomerscheinungen von sich erstellen die man möglichst schnell zerstören muss da sich die Erscheinung ansonsten wieder hochheilt.

Ansonsten sind auch wilde Hunde und Wölfe, die ja gerne mal in Rudeln von 10 bis 20 Tieren angreifen, durchaus eine Gefahr auf "Blut, Schweiß und Tränen". 

Wo ich dir aber zustimme ist das besondere Gegner die wirklich jeweils spezielle Kampfmuster erfordern leider im Hauptspiel etwas selten sind.
Aber da würde ich dir evt. empfehlen den "Hearts of Stone" DLC zu spielen. Die "Boss"-Gegner dort sind eine Ecke "knackiger" als die im Hauptspiel.
Allerdings sollte man den DLC auch erst mit etwa Level 32-35 in Angriff nehmen.



quik_shredder schrieb:


> der blutige baron. ein gutes beispiel für einen eintönigen, klischeehaften charakter.
> ist immer unterwegs, seine frau geht ihm fremd.
> erfährt davon und wird wahnsinnig wütend, fängt an die frau zu schlagen und generell schlecht zu behandeln.



Na da hast du wohl bei der Geschichte nicht richtig zugehört. 
Seine Frau ist nicht einfach fremd gegangen weil er dauernd nicht da war, sondern weil er als Berufssoldat dauernd weg war und wen er dann nach Hause kam oft verwundet war, oder nur deshalb nach Hause kam weil er eben verwundet war und wen er dann mal da war hat er gesoffen und sich dann im Suff mehr als peinlich und schlecht benommen. (bekommt man ja auch während des Aufentalts bei ihm im Spiel mit, mit der angezündeten Scheune, seine Männer erzählen das er seinen Suff irgendwo auf dem Hoff ausschläft und das er, wen er betrunken ist rassend werden wird und nur seine Tochter ihn beruhigen konnte)

Seine Frau erträgt das nicht mehr und verliebt sich in jemand anderes und verlässt ihn. Er akzeptiert das nicht und tötet ihren neuen Liebhaber und zwingt sie mit ihm zurück zu kommen. Daraufhin ist sie innerlich gebrochen und provoziert ihn immer wieder und er fängt an sie zu schlagen, wohl in der Hoffnung das er sie im Zorn des Suff auch tötet, was über einige Jahre (bis TW3) geht, wen man der Aussage des Barons glaubt.

Dann wird sie wieder von ihm schwanger, will aber das Kind von ihm nicht weil sie es nicht mehr ertragen kann ein weiteres Kind von ihm zu bekommen, der ihr Leben so kaputt gemacht hat.
Was daran jetzt groß Klischee?



quik_shredder schrieb:


> ja mein gott dann nehmt euch doch ein zimmer und lasst dieses pupertäre anzügliche gelaber.
> ich habe auch grundsätzlich garnichts dagegen, aber doch nicht in jedem einzelnen dialog.
> was mich stört ist einfach diese pupertäre, vulgäre ausdrucksweise überall.
> ständig muss in den dialogen irgendwas mit *****, ******, muschi und sonstwas erwähnt werden.
> ...



Keine Ahnung, ich fand es nicht übertrieben, da ist mir ein Spiel wie Gothic / Risen negativer in Erinnerung, was sinnlose Dialoge und das stumpfsinnige verwenden von unfletiger Sprache angeht.
Davon ab erkennt man in TW3 schon Unterschiede in der Ausdrucksweise. Adlige und gebildete Menschen haben dort in der Regel eine weit weniger fletige Sprache, Bauern und ungebildete Menschen dürcken sich ehr unfletig aus.



quik_shredder schrieb:


> die ausschnitte der weiblichen personen im spiel sind auch sowas von tief und offen, das man angst hat, die brüste fallen gleich ganz raus, wenn sie sich nur minimal bewegen. (zb keira metz und verschiedene andere gesprächsparter)
> sogar die nippel kann man in keiras outfit sehen, bei diversen cutscenes..
> wieso laufen ernsthafte spielcharaktere nuttiger rum als die echten nutten in novigrad?
> einnfach überflüssig und unreif.



Weil sie Magierinnen sind, sind in TW3 auch mehr oder weniger, neben Dirnen, die einzigen die so extrem aufreizend rumlaufen. Um zu verstehen warum die so extrem aufreizend rumlaufen muss man evt. auch die Romane kennen, wo das genauer erklärt wird. 
Magierinnen sind ja dank Magie alle durch die Bank wunderhübsch und die meisten von ihnen waren irgendwo an den Höfen von Fürsten und Königen als Beraterinnen tätig und auch wen sie es selbst immer bestreiten nutzen sie ihre übersexualisierten Reize halt dafür aus ihre Gegenüber in ihrem Sinne zu beeinflussen / zu manipulieren.

Grob kurz zusammengefasst.


----------



## quik_shredder (13. August 2017)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na was soll sich den noch ändern? Bzw. ab wann ist es den ein "anderer" Kampf? Man muss die Erscheinung möglichst im Yrden halten, das sie verwundbar macht und verlangsamt, hinzu gibt es bei den Erscheinungen noch eine Phase in der sie mehrere Phantomerscheinungen von sich erstellen die man möglichst schnell zerstören muss da sie sich ansonsten wieder hochheilen.
> 
> Ansonsten sind auch wilde Hunde und Wölfe, die ja gerne mal in Rudeln von 10 bis 20 Tieren angreifen durchaus eine Gefahrt auf "Blut, Schweiß und Tränen".
> 
> ...



das problem ist einfach, das das kampfsystem (für mich) null fordernd ist.
man braucht ja nur rechtzeitig auf ausweichen drücken. damit kann man absolut jeden kampf ohne probleme gewinnen.

ok, gruppen von 20 tieren hatte ich noch nicht aber die rudel mit um die 10 wölfe, hunde oder nekker schon öfter.
einmal bin ich auch in ein camp gerannt mit einer menge banditen. das waren sicher über 10 stück, alle auf meinem level.
zuerst dachte ich auch, ups das wird nix. 
aber am ende dann doch wieder alle umgehauen, einfach mit ausweichen und schneller schlag.
man muss ja nichtmal in bestimmte richtungen ausweichen bei verschiedenen attacken. ein simples ausweichen drücken hilft immer.

ich frag mich einfach, wo da die schwierigkeit sein soll? und wozu die ganzen tränke und öle gut sein sollen?
es macht einfach keinen sinn, wenn man alles ohne probleme mit einer taste für ausweichen und einer taste für schlagen umhauen kann.
vielleicht bin ich da einfach ein bisschen verdorben von titeln wie der souls reihe, aber ich finde das kampfsystem im witcher echt sehr einfach.

ob ich durchhalte bis in die dlc-bereiche, weiß ich nicht. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na da hast du wohl bei der Geschichte nicht richtig zugehört.
> Seine Frau ist nicht einfach fremd gegangen weil er dauernd nicht da war, sondern weil er als Berufssoldat dauernd weg war und wen er dann nach Hause kam oft verwundet war, oder nur deshalb nach Hause kam weil er eben verwundet war und wen er dann mal da war hat er gesoffen und sich dann im Suff mehr als peinlich und schlecht benommen. (bekommt man ja auch während des Aufentalts bei ihm im Spiel mit, mit der angezündeten Scheune, seine Männer erzählen das er seinen Suff irgendwo auf dem Hoff ausschläft und das er, wen er betrunken ist rassend werden wird und nur seine Tochter ihn beruhigen konnte)
> 
> Seine Frau erträgt das nicht mehr und verliebt sich in jemand anderes und verlässt ihn. Er akzeptiert das nicht und tötet ihren neuen Liebhaber und zwingt sie mit ihm zurück zu kommen. Daraufhin ist sie innerlich gebrochen und provoziert ihn immer wieder und er fängt an sie zu schlagen, wohl in der Hoffnung das er sie im Zorn des Suff auch tötet, was über einige Jahre (bis TW3) geht, wen man der Aussage des Barons glaubt.
> ...



ich habe die geschichte mitbekommen.
was ich weggelassen habe, sind doch nur details, um es auszuschmücken. (hier mal die details in klammern nun)

mann ist immer weg und behandelt frau nicht gut (warum auch immer, hier eben krieg/soldat)
frau geht fremd (neue liebe, da mann sich wie arschloch verhält und immer weg ist)
mann erfährt es, rastet um so mehr aus (trink mehr, schreit mehr, schlägt mehr, tötet liebhaber)
frau und tocher ertragen gewalt nichtmehr, wollen fliehen.
leider ist frau nochmal schwanger. (will verständlicherweise kind nicht haben)
flehnt böse mächte an, die helfen ihr, aber nicht so wie von frau gewollt.
frau erfährt nachwirkungen/folgen der bösen mächte.

das ist doch wirklich eine ganz simple geschichte über liebe und verrat gepaart mit alkohol und gewalt, wie man sie schon hundertmal gehört hat.
nur weil einem der baron selber erzählt, es wäre alles nicht so simpel wie man vielleicht meint, muss ich leider sagen, doch herr baron, es ist genauso simpel wie man denkt.
die ausschmückenden details können natürlich variieren, aber das grundgerüst ist wirklich klischee.
ganz ehrlich, so eine geschichte könnte auch mittags auf rtl laufen.

nur das der mann da nicht in den krieg sondern auf montage arbeiten ist.
frau geht fremd mit nachbarn, mann findet es heraus, säuft und tötet nachbarn im suff.
frau geht in abtreibungsklinik gegen den willen ihres mannes.
frau flieht mit tochter ins frauenhaus.
frau erfährt spät-komplikationen von abtreibung.

simples muster und simple motive der teilnehmenden personen.
die charaktere sind eindimensional in ihrem denken und handeln. es gibt keinen tollen twist oder tolle wendung. 
vielleicht haben wir da einfach einen anderen anspruch, aber ich finde diese story wirklich langweilig, hundertmal gehört und klischee-mässig.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich fand es nicht übertrieben, da ist mir ein Spiel wie Gothic / Risen negativer in Erinnerung, was sinnlose Dialoge und das stumpfsinnige verwenden von unfletiger Sprache angeht.
> Davon ab erkennt man in TW3 schon Unterschiede in der Ausdrucksweise. Adlige und gebildete Menschen haben dort in der Regel eine weit weniger fletige Sprache, Bauern und ungebildete Menschen dürcken sich ehr unfletig aus.



also ich höre in the witcher an allen ecken und enden vulgaritäten. auch die ganzen dialoge, die die füll-npc in den dörfern und städten so von sich geben.
überall wird über saufen, ******, vergewaltigen gesprochen.
frauen scheinen generell nur sexobjekte in diesem spiel zu sein.
der waideler vergeht ich an seiner ziege laut den bauern.
die bauern sich an ihren schweinen.
die wachen kennen nichts außer vergewaltigen und morden von unschuldigen.
hier ficki ficki, da schimpfwörter ohne sinn und verstand, hier noch ein bisschen vergewaltigung.
die meisten menschen in dieser welt scheine absolute dreckschweine zu sein ohne jede moral.

ich habe wirklich nichts gegen die darstellung solcher sachen!
aber es ist mir noch nie so unangenehm aufgefallen in einem spiel, wie jetzt eben beim witcher.
es wird einfach zu viel eingesetzt und wirkt auf mich deshalb nichtmehr erwachsen sondern eher unreif.

achja, und unflätig schreibt man mit ähhhh.. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Weil sie Magierinnen sind, sind in TW3 auch mehr oder weniger, neben Dirnen, die einzigen die so extrem aufreizend rumlaufen. Um zu verstehen warum die so extrem aufreizend rumlaufen muss man evt. auch die Romane kennen, wo das genauer erklärt wird.
> Magierinnen sind ja dank Magie alle durch die Bank wunderhübsch und die meisten von ihnen waren irgendwo an den Höfen von Fürsten und Königen als Beraterinnen tätig und auch wen sie es selbst immer bestreiten nutzen sie ihre übersexualisierten Reize halt dafür aus ihre Gegenüber in ihrem Sinne zu beeinflussen / zu manipulieren.
> 
> Grob kurz zusammengefasst.



stimmt leider nicht, das es nur die magierinnen sind.
gestern noch eine nebenquest in novigrad gemacht. 
da hatte ein frau (die keine magierin und/oder nutte war) ein oberteil an, das man wirklich nichtmal als solches bezeichnen kann.
das war sogar noch lächerlich tiefer als das von keira.

ich habe auch nichts gegen ausschnitte, aber der ausschnitt bei keira ist doch wirklich lächerlich tief.
dieses oberteil im echten leben ist doch wirklich untragbar, da fallen doch wirklich die brüste raus.
es wirkt auf mich einfach unreif, als ob ich einen show-more-boobs-patch von einem 16 jährigen drauf hätte...

und triss als magierin schafft es ja auch, sich vernünftig anzuziehen.
apropos triss, gestern noch eine questreihe in novgrad mit ihr gemacht und irgendwie war das auch alles total vorhersehbar.
war ja klar, das sie sich bei den bettlern versteckt und ich wusste vorher schon, das der kerl, für den ich das lagerhaus säubern muss, uns verraten wird.
dann noch der umbarmherzige hexenjäger. alles irgendwie wieder total vorhersehbar. 

es ist halt ganz gut inszeniert, das muss ich schon zugeben. die cutscenes sind nett. 
das ist auch der einzige grund, warum es mich noch ein bisschen bei der stange hält.
aber inhaltlich ist das alles keine wirkliche offenbarung und ziemlich vorhersehbar.

naja, ich weiß nicht. 
vielleicht war die erwartungshaltung auch einfach zu groß, nachdem der witcher ja so in den himmel gelobt wurde/wird.


----------



## Mitchpuken (13. August 2017)

Ich esse zwar auch ab und an mal Fast Food (wenns einfach nicht anders geht), aber gut aussehen und gut schmecken würde ich bis auf sehr sehr wenige Ausnahmen nicht in dem Zusammenhang verwenden.

Den Rest kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Diese Welt ist einfach so. Auch gibt es sehr bekannte TV-Serien in einer ähnlichen Welt.

Für mich war das Spiel nicht so leicht. Auch ich nutzt nur selten Tränke. Mit der Zeit weiß man, wann man es sich selbst schwerer machen kann und manchmal musste ich öfters probieren, dass 2 Hände nicht ausreichen, um die Versuche zu zählen. Gegnerskalierung macht viel aus.

Ich muss jedoch meinem Vorredner zustimmen, wenn dir so vieles am Spiel nicht gefällt ist es vielleicht wirklich nichts für dich. Die Skyrim-Enderal-Mod hast du schon durch?


----------



## quik_shredder (13. August 2017)

ja das mit dem aussehen und schmecken war ja eher darauf bezogen, das es auf bildern gut aussieht und mit geschmacksverstärkern eben guten geschmack zumindest simuliert, aber auf lange sicht nicht wirklich sättigt bzw nicht viele nährstoffe zu bieten hat.
vielleicht war der vergleich auch nicht ganz passend.. 
ich wollte damit nur sagen, das es eben auf den ersten eindruck gut wirkt (gute grafik, nette inszenierung mit cutscenes, volle questmap), aber irgendwie unter der oberfläche dann doch nicht so wirklich viel bietet. (simples kampfsystem, welt die nur auf karte groß wirkt, aber eigentlich doch recht klein ist, schnell abgelaufen; dörfer und siedlungen bzw generell die welt wirkt auf mich irgendwie steril, wie ein modellbausatz)

ich hatte mich ja eigentlich gefreut auf das spiel, auf eine dystopische erwachsene fantasy welt.
hatte es schon lange auf der liste und vor wenigen wochen dann endlich mal begonnen.

dann kam beim spielen die ernüchterung. 
vieles ist übersexualisiert und die allgegenwärtige maßlose gewalt und vulgarität bewirken bei mir genau das gegenteil. 
es wirkt eher unreif auf mich statt erwachsen. alle menschen in diesem spiel verhalten sich wie absolute dreckschweine komplett ohne moral.
nur die niederen instinke zählen, jeder ist nur auf seinen persönlichen vorteil bedacht.
dadurch wirken alle handlungen vorhersehbar und klischeehaft.

das spiel ist nicht kompletter schrott, das wäre sicher übertrieben!
aber ich finde es nur soliden durchschnitt, eben nichts besonderes.
ich bin einfach ein bisschen enttäuscht und kann die vielen guten bewertungen nicht so ganz nachvollziehen.
naja, egal jetzt.
ich bin raus.


----------



## xaskor (13. August 2017)

Zieh Triss mal das alternative Kostüm an, da hat die auch nen Ausschnitt bis zu den Beinen


----------



## M4xw0lf (13. August 2017)

quik_shredder schrieb:


> ja das mit dem aussehen und schmecken war ja eher darauf bezogen, das es auf bildern gut aussieht und mit geschmacksverstärkern eben guten geschmack zumindest simuliert, aber auf lange sicht nicht wirklich sättigt bzw nicht viele nährstoffe zu bieten hat.
> vielleicht war der vergleich auch nicht ganz passend..
> ich wollte damit nur sagen, das es eben auf den ersten eindruck gut wirkt (gute grafik, nette inszenierung mit cutscenes, volle questmap), aber irgendwie unter der oberfläche dann doch nicht so wirklich viel bietet. (simples kampfsystem, welt die nur auf karte groß wirkt, aber eigentlich doch recht klein ist, schnell abgelaufen; dörfer und siedlungen bzw generell die welt wirkt auf mich irgendwie steril, wie ein modellbausatz)
> 
> ...


Und was wenn nicht das verstehst du sonst so unter dystopisch?


----------



## Scalon (13. August 2017)

nur so nebenbei der Thread: The Witcher 3: Storydiskussionen [SPOILER erlaubt!] ist für Story inklusive Spoiler, dieser hier nicht unbedingt auch wenn ich denke das inzwischen fast keiner mehr zu spoilern ist


----------



## resu223 (21. September 2017)

Hallo zusammen, ich versuche gerade die Konsole im Spiel zu öffnen und habe dazu den Debug Konsole Mod installiert..doch egal wie ich es mache die Konsole öffnet sich nicht im Spiel..habe die aktuelle Version 1.31 benutzt..

Grüße resu223


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (21. September 2017)

quik_shredder schrieb:


> ja das mit dem aussehen und schmecken war ja eher darauf bezogen, das es auf bildern gut aussieht und mit geschmacksverstärkern eben guten geschmack zumindest simuliert, aber auf lange sicht nicht wirklich sättigt bzw nicht viele nährstoffe zu bieten hat.
> vielleicht war der vergleich auch nicht ganz passend..
> ich wollte damit nur sagen, das es eben auf den ersten eindruck gut wirkt (gute grafik, nette inszenierung mit cutscenes, volle questmap), aber irgendwie unter der oberfläche dann doch nicht so wirklich viel bietet. (simples kampfsystem, welt die nur auf karte groß wirkt, aber eigentlich doch recht klein ist, schnell abgelaufen; dörfer und siedlungen bzw generell die welt wirkt auf mich irgendwie steril, wie ein modellbausatz)
> 
> ...



Wer sich ein bisschen mit der Realität des europäischen Mittelalters auseinandersetzt, wird leider feststellen, dass das Spiel sich nicht viel ausdenken musste.

Allgemein orientieren sich die Spiele schon am Gesamtton der Bücher, welche ähnlich "brutal" wie die Spiele sind.
(Massen)-Mord, Raub und Vergewaltigung sind in beidem gängige Themen, weil solches auch in der Realität eine große Rolle spielten/spielen.
Allgemein spielt die Handlung von "The Witcher"(Bücher und Spiele) in dem Szenario eines großen und brutalen Eroberungsfeldzuges des südlichen Königreichs Nilfgaard gegen die Nördlichen Königreiche.

Der Autor der Bücher Andrzej Sapkowski hat in die Bücher viel Realität aus dem Bereich des europäischen Mittelalters einfließen lassen, kombiniert mit Fantasy Elementen, Märchen und auch einigen Anspielungen auf die moderne Geschichte. Zwischen dem Kaiserreich Nilfgaard und dem nationalsozialistischen dritten Reich gibt es einiges an Parallelen. Nicht verwunderlich, da der Autor ja gebürtiger Pole ist, und relativ kurz nach Ende des zweiten Weltkrieges geboren wurde.

Um nicht mit der Welt der Bücher zu brechen, haben die Entwickler vieles davon auch in die Spiele einfließen lassen. 

Ich persönlich finde die Welt sehr passend, eben vor allem durch diese düstere Atmosphäre. Bei dem Bereich der "Übersexualisierung" würde ich dir aber recht geben.


----------



## M4xw0lf (21. September 2017)

Ich sehe bei Nilfgaard viel weniger Parallelen zu Nazideutschland als zum römischen Reich, oder genau genommen zu allen Hochkulturen und Supermächten der Antike bis zum Mittelalter. Imperialistisch durch und durch, skrupellose und grausame Unterwerfung der Nachbarn durch militärische Mittel, wenn wirtschaftliche nicht ausreichen, aber tatsächlich in vielen Belangen fortschrittlicher als die nördlichen Königreiche. Tatsächlich werden zum Beispiel die Nonhumans in Nilfgaard weit weniger verfolgt und ausgegrenzt als im Norden.


----------



## dailydoseofgaming (21. September 2017)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Ich sehe bei Nilfgaard viel weniger Parallelen zu Nazideutschland als zum römischen Reich, oder genau genommen zu allen Hochkulturen und Supermächten der Antike bis zum Mittelalter. Imperialistisch durch und durch, skrupellose und grausame Unterwerfung der Nachbarn durch militärische Mittel, wenn wirtschaftliche nicht ausreichen, aber tatsächlich in vielen Belangen fortschrittlicher als die nördlichen Königreiche. Tatsächlich werden zum Beispiel die Nonhumans in Nilfgaard weit weniger verfolgt und ausgegrenzt als im Norden.



Anderlinge sind für Nilfgaard aber eher Mittel zum Zweck. Die Scoiatel waren nur ein Werkzeug um die nördlichen Königreiche zu schwächen und wurden dann "fallen gelassen". Ebenso die Elfen die in der nilfgardischen Armee kämpften und deren Offiziere nach der Schlacht von Brenna zum sterben an den Norden ausgeliefert wurden. Es wird in den Büchern nie konkret erwähnt ob Anderlinge in den von Nilfgaard annektierten Gebieten leben, deswegen kann man da nur spekulieren. 
Mehrfach hingegen wird erwähnt, dass der Krieg gegen den Norden vor allem der Gewinnung von Siedlungsraum dient. Die Militärdoktrin "Tod allem was im Norden lebt" wird sowohl ausgesprochen als auch ausgelebt.

Ich stimme dir aber zu, dass es auch sehr viele Parallelen zum römischen Reich gibt. Gerade was das politische und Gesellschaftliche System Nilfgaards angeht. Wiederspricht sich ja beides nicht.


----------



## repe (28. Oktober 2017)

hallo!

irgendwie dachte ich mir - nachdem w3 nun schon monate lang auf meinem gog-account rumgammelt und ich das game nach dem erstem mal gleich nach einer stunde wieder von der hd gewischt habe - ich gebe dem mir und dem spiel noch eine chance.

ich bin jetzt immerhin schon level 5 und bereits aus dem ersten gebiet, weißgarten, weg nach velen. hier sind aber fast alle mobs, quets, fragezeichen etc. weit über mir, ich finde kaum eine quest die ich machen kann. und wenn ich mal ein quest oder mob nach langem rumgekämpfe schaffe, dann gibt es belohnung, also items, auch mit weit höher levelanforderungen. hab ich da irgendwas verpasst? gibt es in velen irgendwo ein gebiet mit niedrigeren anforderungen?


----------



## ParanoidAndroid (29. Oktober 2017)

repe schrieb:


> hab ich da irgendwas verpasst? gibt es in velen irgendwo ein gebiet mit niedrigeren anforderungen?


Das kann am Anfang wirklich etwas zäh sein.
Ich bin in ganz Velen herumgeritten, habe jedes Dorf nach Quests abgegrast und dann die gemacht, die meiner aktuellen Stufe entsprachen.
Wird schon.


----------



## antillectual (1. November 2017)

Die Hauptorientierung liegt bei der Hauptquest. Die bringt die meisten Erfahrungspunkte, alles andere macht dagegen nur sehr wenig aus. Also man kann schon querbeet Zeug machen, aber wenn man wirklich weiterkommen will, dann geht das über die HQ.


----------



## Mitchpuken (2. November 2017)

antillectual schrieb:


> Die Hauptorientierung liegt bei der Hauptquest. Die bringt die meisten Erfahrungspunkte, alles andere macht dagegen nur sehr wenig aus. Also man kann schon querbeet Zeug machen, aber wenn man wirklich weiterkommen will, dann geht das über die HQ.



Stimmt nicht ganz, da die EP für Neben- und Hauptquest an das Level angepasst wird, damitjeder Spieler unabhängig von der Anzahl der gemachten Quests bei selben Fortschritt das selbe Level haben (so ungefähr)


----------



## Tomek92 (3. November 2017)

Ist das eigentlich normal, dass man den Regen nur aus einer Richtung sehen kann und wenn man sich umdreht wieder nicht ?

Edit. Hat sich erledigt.


----------



## Schachmatt123 (4. November 2017)

Tomek92 schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich normal, dass man den Regen nur aus einer Richtung sehen kann und wenn man sich umdreht wieder nicht ?
> 
> Edit. Hat sich erledigt.


Auch wenn es sich erledigt hat: Speichern und neu laden in so einer Situation sorgt für die volle Sicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. November 2017)

Chewbakka_PL schrieb:


> Lohnt es sich eigentlich jetzt noch das spiel das erste mal zu spielen oder gibts besseres auf dem Markt für die wenige zeit im leben, die man hat?



Geschmack ist verschieden, von daher kann dir niemand beantworten ob es ein anderes Spiel geben könnte das du als besser als TW3 empfindest. 
Lohnen es zum ersten mal zu spielen tut es heute auf jeden Fall noch, weil ein gutes Spiel schlicht nicht dadurch schlechter wird das andere ggf. ebenfalls gute Spiele, die jünger sind, auf denn Markt kommen.

Allerdings, meiner persöhnlichen Meinung nach, gab es seit Release von TW3 kaum wirkliche Konkurenz für TW3 die es in eine annähernd gleiche Liga wie TW3 schaft, höstens evt. aktuell Assassins Creed: Origins.
Persöhnlich finde ich es aber, obwohl es auch nicht schlecht ist, doch noch ein Stück schwächer als The Witcher 3, vor allem im Vergleich zur  Hearts of Stone und Blood and Wine Erweiterung.


----------



## Broow (29. November 2017)

Spoiler



Guten Tag zusammen,

Wollte auch mal wieder eine runde Witcher 3 zocken, bin seit dem "upgrade" auf eine GTX970 noch nicht wirklich dazu gekommen. 

LEider startet bei mir das Spiel nur minimiert - öffnen lässt es sich dann aber auch nicht (Das Fenster Popt kurz auf und schließt sich dann wieder). Bis jetzt hat es eigentlich immer funktioniert (auch mit der GTX 970). Jemand eine Ahnung an was das liegen könnte? 
Standardprozedere wie GPU Treiber Aktualisierung, Als Admin ausführen, ohne GOG starten, Rechner Neustart, etc. haben leider nicht geholfen. Spiel neuinstallation steht noch aus über Nacht mal.

Anmerkung: Habe erstaunlich viele Probleme mit Games z.Z (PUBG "Connection Closed" beim Spielstart also nicht spielbar - nur des Testserver geht - oder bei LoL zeigt es manchmal keine Maus Ingame an) . Könnte das nen zusammenhang haben?

Vielleicht hat jemand nen heißen Tipp! 



Edit: Habe schlicht und einfach vergessen meinen Monitor OC (zu testzwecken) rückgängig zu machen. Problem gelöst


----------



## repe (23. Januar 2018)

Hi!

Ich hab jetzt endlich mal eine Handwerksvorlage für ein Hexer-Schwert (Greifenstahlschert, lvl 11)  erhalten. Jedoch scheint die Möglichkeit dieses zu schmieden beim Waffenschmied nicht auf, obwohl ich alle Zutaten habe. Wo mussn ich da hin?


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Januar 2018)

repe schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> Ich hab jetzt endlich mal eine Handwerksvorlage für ein Hexer-Schwert (Greifenstahlschert, lvl 11)  erhalten. Jedoch scheint die Möglichkeit dieses zu schmieden beim Waffenschmied nicht auf, obwohl ich alle Zutaten habe. Wo mussn ich da hin?



Ist es evt. ein erweitertes Schema? Es gibt die Rüstungs- und Waffenschmiede in 3 Abstufungen / Qualitätsstufen, Geselle, Meister, Großmeister. Nicht jeder Schmied kann also jedes Schema bauen, ein Geselle kann kein Meisterschema anfertigen und ein Meister keine Großmeisterschema.
Schmiede die alle Schemata herstellen können wären für Rüstungen der Schmied in der Festung des blutigen Barons und für Waffen Hatori in Novigrad.


----------



## repe (23. Januar 2018)

Hatori? ^^
Na dann versuch ich mal dahin zu wandern - danke!


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Januar 2018)

repe schrieb:


> Hatori? ^^



Ja, der gute Mann heißt wirklich Hatori und ist eine Anspielung auf einen gewissen Rache-Film mit Uma Therman, aber das wirst du ja dann noch selber sehen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. Januar 2018)

Hattori Hanz& – Wikipedia

Kommt wohl in Recht vielen japanischen Filmen und Serien vor, Kill Bill spielt mit dem Charakter imo auf eine Serie an.


----------



## teachmeluv (14. August 2018)

Habe nach einigen Stunden Skyrim und der Suche nach Alternativen wieder extremen Gefallen an Witcher 3 gefunden und fange ganz von vorne bei 0 an. Ich konnte bis dahin immer ein Witcher 2 Savegame vorlegen, welches leider aufgrund eines Defektes meiner SSD abhanden gekommen ist. Natürlich gibt es die Möglichkeit, sich bei Nexus oder anderen Seiten ein entsprechend anderes Savegame zu besorgen. Bei tieferer Recherche habe ich entdeckt, dass man seinerzeit auch Witcher 1 Savegames in Teil 2 importieren konnte. Da zwischen dem Spielen beider Teile bei mir mehrere Jahre liegen, kann ich keines aus Teil 1 vorweisen. Auch dafür gibt es ggf. Abhilfe, aber wohl nur, um dieses Savegame wiederum in Teil 2 zu importieren.

Daher die Frage: kennt jemand eine Bibliothek oder Seite, auf welcher ich mir Savegames mit Entscheidungen aus Teil 1 + 2 für Witcher 3 besorgen kann?


----------



## Scalon (14. August 2018)

laut der Seite: Saved game import | Witcher Wiki | FANDOM powered by Wikia haben die Entscheidungen aus dem ersten Teil keinen Einfluss auf den 3. somit müsste die das save-game aus dem 2. Teil reichen (oder ich habe einfach deine Frage falsch verstanden )


----------



## teachmeluv (14. August 2018)

Scalon schrieb:


> laut der Seite: Saved game import | Witcher Wiki | FANDOM powered by Wikia haben die Entscheidungen aus dem ersten Teil keinen Einfluss auf den 3. somit müsste die das save-game aus dem 2. Teil reichen (oder ich habe einfach deine Frage falsch verstanden )


Mit der Antwort bin ich zufrieden. Hatte den Verdacht, dass es vielleicht wie bei Mass Effect ist, wo es von 1 und 2 Einfluß auf 3 genommen hat. Dann bin ich beruhigt. Danke  

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ruptet (20. August 2018)

Hab nun nach 2 Jahren Pause endlich die letzten ~10% der Story zu Ende gespielt.
War ziemlich zäh, zusammenfassend fand ich die Story um Ciri ganz allgemein nicht sonderlich spannend, Ciri selbst auch nicht, was auch der Grund dafür war, dass ich einfach aufgehört habe zu spielen.
Die Nebenschauplätze der Story und das ganze drumherum machen das Spiel dann doch spielenswert und nach den ersten beiden Teilen habe ich auch irgendwie den Wunsch gehabt, mit Geralt bis zum Schluss zu gehen.

Wieder eingeschaltet habe ich dann wegen einem ziemlich guten Angebot für die beiden Add-Ons und was soll ich sagen... Heart of Stone war wunderschön (und ist mein absoluter Favorit) und auch Blood & Wine schafft es, mich hin und wieder an den PC zu fesseln.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. August 2018)

Ruptet schrieb:


> War ziemlich zäh, zusammenfassend fand ich die Story um Ciri ganz allgemein nicht sonderlich spannend, Ciri selbst auch nicht, was auch der Grund dafür war, dass ich einfach aufgehört habe zu spielen.



Die Story des Hauptspiels ist halt völlig überfrachtet, es werden zuviel Charaktere eingeführt die bis dato noch gar keinen, bzw. kaum einen Auftritt in den Spielen hatten (Wilde Jagd, Avallac'h, Ciri, Yennefer, ect.) und man musste ein Haufen loser Enden aus den Vorgänger aufnehmen und zuende Knüpfen (Yennefer, Ciri, Prophezeiung, ect.). Das alles zusammen führt halt dazu das die Hauptgeschichte sich nicht sehr befriedigend anfühlt, zumindest ab dem Punkt nicht wo man Ciri findet und sich dann alles quasi Schlag auf Schlag überschlägt und schnell zu einem Ende geführt werden muss.

Und ja, die sowohl Hearts of Stone als auch Blood and Wine sind da wesentlich runder ausgefallen. Das liegt halt daran das es in sich geschlossene Geschichten sind und keine größere Rücksicht auf die Geschichte der vorrangegangenen Spiele nehmen müssen.


----------



## teachmeluv (21. August 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Story des Hauptspiels ist halt völlig überfrachtet, es werden zuviel Charaktere eingeführt die bis dato noch gar keinen, bzw. kaum einen Auftritt in den Spielen hatten (Wilde Jagd, Avallac'h, Ciri, Yennefer, ect.) und man musste ein Haufen loser Enden aus den Vorgänger aufnehmen und zuende Knüpfen (Yennefer, Ciri, Prophezeiung, ect.). Das alles zusammen führt halt dazu das die Hauptgeschichte sich nicht sehr befriedigend anfühlt, zumindest ab dem Punkt nicht wo man Ciri findet und sich dann alles quasi Schlag auf Schlag überschlägt und schnell zu einem Ende geführt werden muss.
> 
> Und ja, die sowohl Hearts of Stone als auch Blood and Wine sind da wesentlich runder ausgefallen. Das liegt halt daran das es in sich geschlossene Geschichten sind und keine größere Rücksicht auf die Geschichte der vorrangegangenen Spiele nehmen müssen.



Dem muss ich leider in einigen Teilen zustimmen, auch wenn es ein echt tolles Spiel und wirklich jeden Cent wert ist. Nachdem ich mit einem neuem Durchgang begonnen habe und mich jetzt wirklich auf die Story in allen Einzelheiten konzentriere, also auch jedes Buch, jeden Ausgang, jede Dialogzeile, jedes NPC Gespräch lese und aufsauge, so fehlen einfach die Anschlüsse an die Romane.  Ich habe The Witcher 2 vor Teil 3 gespielt und war am meisten von Yennefer überrascht, wo ich doch mit Triss in Teil 2 eine Beziehung hatte. Auch Ciri ist laut Plot schon mehrfach in den Romanen aufgetaucht (es muss ja auch zwischen ihrer Kindheit und ihrem späteren erneuten Auftauchen als Erwachsene irgendwas passiert sein, fehlt leider in Teil 3).

Da mir aber mein Urlaub noch bevor steht, decke ich mich vorher mit den Romanen ein und hoffe damit, auf ein runderes Ergebnis am Ende im Hinblick auf die Story zu bekommen.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. August 2018)

teachmeluv schrieb:


> Da mir aber mein Urlaub noch bevor steht, decke ich mich vorher mit den Romanen ein und hoffe damit, auf ein runderes Ergebnis am Ende im Hinblick auf die Story zu bekommen.



Hmm, da würde ich ehr mit nicht zu hochgesteckten Erwartungen rangehen...

Erstmal, die Romane sind wirklich klasse und sollte man definitiv mal gelesen haben, aber gerade Ciri, die in den Romanen neben Gerald einer der Hauptprotagonistinnen ist, ist in den Romanen halt in vielen Aspekten doch ein gänzlich anderer Charakter und wird anders dargestellt als im Spiel, wo sie doch sehr verfremdet und unbefriedigend rüberkommt, sowie über übertrieben starke "magische" Kräfte verfügt, die sie so nie in der Romanvorlage besaß.
Das ist im Spiel nicht mal so sehr der "künstlerischen" Freiheit geschuldet, sondern schlicht mehr das Ciri in The Witcher 3, durch die überfrachtete Story einfach viel zu wenig Raum hat um als Charakter vernünftig eingeführt und präsentiert zu werden und dadurch das man sie im Spiel selber steuert und sie sich da, nach Ansicht der Entwickler, vom Spielstil eines Gerald doch irgendwie abgrenzen sollte (eigentlich wäre sie spielerisch nicht mehr als eine weniger starke "menschlichere" Version von Gerald gewesen, was ihre Kampfkünste betrifft).

Grundsätzlich / Allgemein sollte man die Geschichte der Romane und die Story der Spiele getrennt voneinander betachten.
Die Spiele sind halt quasi eine "Fanfortsetzung" der Romanvorlage und erlauben sich entsprechend viele Freiheiten die so nicht mit der Buchvorlage zusammenpassen und abweichen, so wie es halt auch bei vielen Buchverfilmungen der Fall ist (Herr der Ringe zum Beispiel).

Daher, wie eingangs gesagt, erwarte dir nicht zuviel von den Büchern, was die Story der Spiele angeht, da wirst du wenig befriedigendes bei rausbekommen, wo die Romane aber nicht verkehrt sind ist um verschiedene Charaktere besser kennen zu lernen, wie Rittersporn, Yennefer, Zoltan, die Haudegen, Philippa Eilhart, ect.


----------



## teachmeluv (21. August 2018)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hmm, da würde ich ehr mit nicht zu hochgesteckten Erwartungen rangehen...
> 
> Erstmal, die Romane sind wirklich klasse und sollte man definitiv mal gelesen haben, aber gerade Ciri, die in den Romanen neben Gerald einer der Hauptprotagonistinnen ist, ist in den Romanen halt in vielen Aspekten doch ein gänzlich anderer Charakter und wird anders dargestellt als im Spiel, wo sie doch sehr verfremdet und unbefriedigend rüberkommt, sowie über übertrieben starke "magische" Kräfte verfügt, die sie so nie in der Romanvorlage besaß.
> Das ist im Spiel nicht mal so sehr der "künstlerischen" Freiheit geschuldet, sondern schlicht mehr das Ciri in The Witcher 3, durch die überfrachtete Story einfach viel zu wenig Raum hat um als Charakter vernünftig eingeführt und präsentiert zu werden und dadurch das man sie im Spiel selber steuert und sie sich da, nach Ansicht der Entwickler, vom Spielstil eines Gerald doch irgendwie abgrenzen sollte (eigentlich wäre sie spielerisch nicht mehr als eine weniger starke "menschlichere" Version von Gerald gewesen, was ihre Kampfkünste betrifft).
> ...



Im worst case habe ich einfach ein paar gute Bücher gelesen


----------



## orca113 (7. Oktober 2018)

Mit den Büchern machst du nichts falsch.

Bei mir hat sich the Witcher 3 jetzt bei einem Speicherstand aufgehängt. Irgendwo auf einer Feier wo man anschließend mit Triss gemeinsam auf einem Pferd wegreitet. Bitter. Aber zum Glück hatte ich einen von kurz vorher. Macht the Witcher bei mir öfter. das Speicherstände nicht mehr gehen.


----------



## Santury (4. November 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



HILFE! Ich bekomme immer diese Meldung im Task Manager, wenn ich das Game starten will. Treiber sind alle upgedatet. Witcher 3 habe ich bereits neuinstalliert. Ich habe beide LAN Ports durchprobiert. Habe das System mit CCleaner gefegt...
Win 10 64 Bit

Jemand eine Idee?
Es betrifft ausschließlich Witcher 3...


----------



## joNickels (10. November 2018)

Ich hatte mir überlegt doch mal wieder ein Singleplayer Spiel mit Story für den Winter zu gönnen und bin dabei über die Witcher Reihe gestolpert. Ich habe früher die Gothic Spiele geliebt und hatte damals auch the Witcher eins gespielt. Leider ist mein System nicht mehr das aktuellste und wollte deshalb hier mal fragen ob ihr denkt dass ich trotzdem Spaß haben könnte. 

CPU: q9550@3,7 GHz 
Graka: GTX 760 4GByte 
Ram: 8GByte DDR2

Gespielt wird in Full HD  Danke für die Hilfe und viele Grüße !


----------



## RavionHD (10. November 2018)

joNickels schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir überlegt doch mal wieder ein Singleplayer Spiel mit Story für den Winter zu gönnen und bin dabei über die Witcher Reihe gestolpert. Ich habe früher die Gothic Spiele geliebt und hatte damals auch the Witcher eins gespielt. Leider ist mein System nicht mehr das aktuellste und wollte deshalb hier mal fragen ob ihr denkt dass ich trotzdem Spaß haben könnte.
> 
> CPU: q9550@3,7 GHz
> Graka: GTX 760 4GByte
> ...



Ist für 1080P in Medium-High kein Problem, erwarte aber keine 60 FPS, eher 35-45 FPS.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. November 2018)

Klar geht das, Deine Grafikkarte ist mehrlich besser als diese:
YouTube


----------



## joNickels (10. November 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Klar geht das, Deine Grafikkarte ist mehrlich besser als diese:
> YouTube



Ich bin gespannt. Meine CPU läuft ja auch ca 1GHz höher als seine . Da wird die GTX 760 endlich mal gefordert bei mir. 

Was haltet ihr von Gog.com zum kaufen ? Oder gibt es andere günstige Seiten ? Finde die 50€ bei Steam zu viel.


----------



## teachmeluv (10. November 2018)

joNickels schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt. Meine CPU läuft ja auch ca 1GHz höher als seine . Da wird die GTX 760 endlich mal gefordert bei mir.
> 
> Was haltet ihr von Gog.com zum kaufen ? Oder gibt es andere günstige Seiten ? Finde die 50€ bei Steam zu viel.


GoG.com ist quasi der Hersteller von Witcher 3 bzw das ist die Spiele-Verkaufsplattform von CD Projekt. Da kannst du also bedenkenlos kaufen und machst sicherlich auch einen Schnapper da, weil die die Goty Edition gefühlt wöchentlich reduzieren.

EDIT: wie vermutet ist gerade "Made in Poland" Sale und die Goty Edition kostet gerade mal 20€.


----------



## joNickels (10. November 2018)

Genau deshalb bin ich auf die Seite gekommen. 20 Euro für die goty Box finde ich oke. Jetzt muss mir nur noch das Spiel Spaß machen


----------



## RavionHD (10. November 2018)

Das wird  es definitiv, meiner Meinung nach das beste Spiel der letzten 10 Jahre!


----------



## joNickels (13. November 2018)

Ich bin noch etwas überfordert mit allem was es so gibt aber das wird sicher noch werden. Ich sollte mir nur mal wegen der Skillung einen Plan machen. Ein Kämpfer mit Zeichen fände ich spaßig. Auf Alchemie habe ich irgendwie noch nie gebaut.

Auf hoch läuft es mit 40-45 fps


----------



## joNickels (13. November 2018)

Doppelt...


----------



## teachmeluv (13. November 2018)

joNickels schrieb:


> Ich bin noch etwas überfordert mit allem was es so gibt aber das wird sicher noch werden. Ich sollte mir nur mal wegen der Skillung einen Plan machen. Ein Kämpfer mit Zeichen fände ich spaßig. Auf Alchemie habe ich irgendwie noch nie gebaut.
> 
> Auf hoch läuft es mit 40-45 fps



Ich habe immer den klassischen Nahkämpfer genommen und auch entsprechen das gesamte Bären-Set gesammelt und verbessert. Allerdings macht das Quen-Zeichen in diesem Zusammenhang viel Freude, welches auch später mit einem Set-Bonus verbessert wird.

Bzgl. der FPS: Hairworks an oder aus?


----------



## joNickels (13. November 2018)

Ich spiele momentan mit dem high preset und habe Hairworks abgeschaltet. Habe auch oft gelesen dass das gerade ältere Karten ziemlich killt. Vllt teste ich mal noch mit den einzelnen Reglern rum um das Optimum für mich zu bekommen. Texturen könnte ich z.B. auch auf ultra setzt mit 4 GB vRam oder kostet das trotzdem Performance ? Ich kenne mich da nicht so aus. 

Ich werde auch zuerst durch den Kämpfer Baum skillen und später noch Alchemie/Signs hinzunehmen. Die möglichen Items im Endgame kenne ich ja noch nicht. Bisher renne ich noch mit der Srartausrüstung rum


----------



## teachmeluv (13. November 2018)

joNickels schrieb:


> Ich spiele momentan mit dem high preset und habe Hairworks abgeschaltet. Habe auch oft gelesen dass das gerade ältere Karten ziemlich killt. Vllt teste ich mal noch mit den einzelnen Reglern rum um das Optimum für mich zu bekommen. Texturen könnte ich z.B. auch auf ultra setzt mit 4 GB vRam oder kostet das trotzdem Performance ? Ich kenne mich da nicht so aus.
> 
> Ich werde auch zuerst durch den Kämpfer Baum skillen und später noch Alchemie/Signs hinzunehmen. Die möglichen Items im Endgame kenne ich ja noch nicht. Bisher renne ich noch mit der Srartausrüstung rum


Ich habe das Spiel damals mit meiner GTX 960 (2 GB RAM) bekommen und tatsächlich die GeForce Experience Einstellungen verwendet, von denen man mittlerweile abrät. Ich hatte aber fluffige 60 FPS mit den empfohlenen Settings. War aber auch damals noch ein 22" Monitor mit nativen 1650x1050


----------



## joNickels (14. November 2018)

Das hört sich doch gut an. Geforce Experience wollte bei mir leider das Spiel nicht optimieren weshalb ich es wieder deinstalliert habe. 

Muss ich am Anfang aufpassen dass ich manche Dinge nicht verkaufe/vercrafte ? Ich habe immer Angst manches nie wieder zu finden


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. November 2018)

joNickels schrieb:


> Auf hoch läuft es mit 40-45 fps


CPU oder Grafiklimit? Mit Deiner CPU wirst Du, so mein "Gefühl", die 60 FPS eh nicht überschreiten, stell mal Auflösung und Kantenglättung auf Minimum und teste. Alleine schon 45 FPS finde ich für die olle minimal Gurke mehr als erfreulich. Es ist immer wieder schön zu lesen, dass die Zeit und die paar Kröten in den Rechner nicht vergebene Liebesmühe waren, wenn ich die ganzen Stimmen in Erinnerung habe, die dich vom Aufrüsten abhalten wollten:

Wer ein bischen bei "Schrott mach flott" mitlachen will, dem lege ich diesen Strang nahe ( siehe Link). Das ein Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 so gut mit Witcher klar kommt, ist wirklich verwunderlich. Und auch die GTX 760 4GB macht sich scheinbar noch gut. Einen FullHD Monitor hast Du inzwischen? Nutzt Du WIN 7 oder WIN 10?
Alten Rechner aufrüsten


----------



## Nightslaver (14. November 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> CPU oder Grafiklimit? Mit Deiner CPU wirst Du, so mein "Gefühl", die 60 FPS eh nicht überschreiten, stell mal Auflösung und Kantenglättung auf Minimum und teste. Alleine schon 45 FPS finde ich für die olle minimal Gurke mehr als erfreulich. Es ist immer wieder schön zu lesen, dass die Zeit und die paar Kröten in den Rechner nicht vergebene Liebesmühe waren, wenn ich die ganzen Stimmen in Erinnerung habe, die dich vom Aufrüsten abhalten wollten:
> 
> Wer ein bischen bei "Schrott mach flott" mitlachen will, dem lege ich diesen Strang nahe ( siehe Link). Das ein Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 so gut mit Witcher klar kommt, ist wirklich verwunderlich. Und auch die GTX 760 4GB macht sich scheinbar noch gut. Einen FullHD Monitor hast Du inzwischen? Nutzt Du WIN 7 oder WIN 10?
> Alten Rechner aufrüsten



Hast du nicht noch die gespielte Entrüstung vergessen, wie man nur in so einem Spiel wie The Witcher einen Anderlingshasser wie Radovid einbauen kann und als Spieler auch noch im Spiel als möglichen Weg unterstützen darf? In Zeiten wo Rechtspopulisten und Fremdenhasser immer mehr an Einfluss gewinnen? 

Irgendwie wirkt deine Kritik mit dem Atombombenbeitrag im F76 Thread da irgendwie in Relation schon leicht trollig, bzw. wie die Kampanien von PETA, Ratten in CoD töten pfui, aber wenn fürs "gesunde und tierfreundliche" Palmöl Affen ihren Lebensraum verlieren juckts keinen dort.


----------



## joNickels (15. November 2018)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> CPU oder Grafiklimit? Mit Deiner CPU wirst Du, so mein "Gefühl", die 60 FPS eh nicht überschreiten, stell mal Auflösung und Kantenglättung auf Minimum und teste. Alleine schon 45 FPS finde ich für die olle minimal Gurke mehr als erfreulich. Es ist immer wieder schön zu lesen, dass die Zeit und die paar Kröten in den Rechner nicht vergebene Liebesmühe waren, wenn ich die ganzen Stimmen in Erinnerung habe, die dich vom Aufrüsten abhalten wollten



Zum Glück hast du daran geglaubt und gut erkannt was auf meinem Board noch läuft. Vielen macht wohl die Beratung für einen Neubau mehr Spaß auch wenn da immer das gleiche am Ende empfohlen wird. Ich muss auch ehrlich sein und sagen dass es keine Q6600 mehr ist. Ich hatte Lust auf basteln und habe mir das letztmögliche Upgrade für kleines Geld gegönnt. Jetzt ist eine Q9550 mit 200 MHz mehr Takt (3,7 GHz) sowie 4 MB mehr Cache verbaut. Ob das jetzt den großen Unterschied macht sei mal dahingestellt. 

Das Spiel läuft im Grafiklimit. Wenn ich alles runter stelle komme ich auf 65 - 80 fps je nach Gebiet (bisher bin ich noch in keiner großen Stadt). Wenn ich dann nur leicht an den Einstellungen drehe springt die Graka direkt ins Limit. Und ja mittlerweile spiele ich auf 24“ Full HD von BenQ. Ist schon echt viel schöner als die 19 Zoll die ich davor hatte. Es ist auch immer noch Win7 installiert. Damit komme ich klar und bin eigentlich zufrieden


----------



## M4xw0lf (20. November 2018)

joNickels schrieb:


> Ich bin noch etwas überfordert mit allem was es so gibt aber das wird sicher noch werden. Ich sollte mir nur mal wegen der Skillung einen Plan machen. Ein Kämpfer mit Zeichen fände ich spaßig. Auf Alchemie habe ich irgendwie noch nie gebaut.
> 
> Auf hoch läuft es mit 40-45 fps


Alchemie ist für Pros. 
Aber ohne Schmarrn, die mächtigsten Builds setzen auf hohe Toxizität, Euphoria, und crit damage. Also über 50% Alchemieskills und dazu alles was crit Chance und Schaden erhöht. 
Im Prinzip ist das aber alles selbst auf Deathmarch unnötig, nimm einfach an Skills was dir gefällt.


----------



## joNickels (24. November 2018)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Alchemie ist für Pros.
> Aber ohne Schmarrn, die mächtigsten Builds setzen auf hohe Toxizität, Euphoria, und crit damage. Also über 50% Alchemieskills und dazu alles was crit Chance und Schaden erhöht.
> Im Prinzip ist das aber alles selbst auf Deathmarch unnötig, nimm einfach an Skills was dir gefällt.



Mittlerweile habe ich mich schon etwas zurecht gefunden, die ersten Öle und Tränke gebraut sowie Waffen hergestellt. Geskillt habe ich bisher die beiden fast attack und den adrenalinverlust Perk im roten Baum, Axii für die Dialoge im blauen und leichte Rüstung im neutralen. Ob ich mit whirl spielen möchte weiß ich noch nicht. Ich habe nur gelesen dass es OP ist und den Spielspaß nimmt. Als nächstes wollte ich die vergifteten Klingen und Toxizität für jedes Rezept skillen. Ziel ist dort eig Synergie für 900 Vita. 
Bei der Schwierigkeit habe ich auf der zweiteinfachsten gestartet und bin mittlerweile eine hoch. Das Problem ist nur dass bei vielen Sidequests low lvl Monster auftauchen die echt schnell tot sind. Hatte überlegt deshalb auf DM oder Monster skalieren zu stellen. Was würdest du da empfehlen ? Und welche Zeichen ausbauen ? Ich finde magic trap mit der Verlangsamung der Zeit und Quen mit dem Rückstoß hören sich cool an  Und zuletzt...reichen 3 rote Fertigkeiten für einen Katzenausrüstungsbuild und lohnen sich vergiften,  bluten, verbrennen etc. ? Außer Instakillchance holt mich aus dem Baum momentan recht wenig ab.


----------



## M4xw0lf (24. November 2018)

joNickels schrieb:


> Mittlerweile habe ich mich schon etwas zurecht gefunden, die ersten Öle und Tränke gebraut sowie Waffen hergestellt. Geskillt habe ich bisher die beiden fast attack und den adrenalinverlust Perk im roten Baum, Axii für die Dialoge im blauen und leichte Rüstung im neutralen. Ob ich mit whirl spielen möchte weiß ich noch nicht. Ich habe nur gelesen dass es OP ist und den Spielspaß nimmt. Als nächstes wollte ich die vergifteten Klingen und Toxizität für jedes Rezept skillen. Ziel ist dort eig Synergie für 900 Vita.
> Bei der Schwierigkeit habe ich auf der zweiteinfachsten gestartet und bin mittlerweile eine hoch. Das Problem ist nur dass bei vielen Sidequests low lvl Monster auftauchen die echt schnell tot sind. Hatte überlegt deshalb auf DM oder Monster skalieren zu stellen. Was würdest du da empfehlen ? Und welche Zeichen ausbauen ? Ich finde magic trap mit der Verlangsamung der Zeit und Quen mit dem Rückstoß hören sich cool an  Und zuletzt...reichen 3 rote Fertigkeiten für einen Katzenausrüstungsbuild und lohnen sich vergiften,  bluten, verbrennen etc. ? Außer Instakillchance holt mich aus dem Baum momentan recht wenig ab.


Whirl benutze ich eigentlich auch nie, ist recht unnötig. Acquired tolerance ist absolut notwendig um drei bzw vier decoctions am Start zu haben. Poisoned blades ist am Anfang nicht verkehrt, besser ist aber später vor allem 'Hunter Instinct' (+100% crit damage gegen den vom Öl bekämpften Gegnertyp), und Protective Coating ist auch ein must-have. Tissue Transmutation ebenfalls (+4000 Leben bei vier aktiven decoctions ). 
Gegnerskalierung kann man anmachen, dann gibt es keine grauen Gegner mehr und Zufallsbegegnungen sind etwas anspruchsvoller. Ich spiele immer auf Deathmarch. Mit optimiertem Charakterbuild ist das Spiel auch dann noch ziemlich easy. 
Verbrennen ist der beste Schadenseffekt, zieht ordentlich Leben ab, und 'lähmt' den Gegner noch dazu für einige Zeit. Die Instakillchance dagegen ist eigentlich nie hoch genug, dass sie sich lohnt. Aus dem Kampf-Baum braucht man hauptsächlich die Skills die den Grundschaden und die Crit chance erhöhen, und dazu noch Fleet Footed (0% Schaden beim Ausweichen ist supermächtig) und counterattack (Gegen Schild-tragende Gegner vor allem). Bis auf Axii für Dialogoptionen braucht man eigentlich überhaupt keine Zeichen aufleveln, mit Euphoria und +200% Zeichenintensität hauen die genug rein. Active Shield für Lebensregeneration ersetzt man einfach durch die Ekhidna- und Ekkimara-decoctions, dann regenerierst du im Kampf ununterbrochen Leben.


----------



## joNickels (24. November 2018)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Whirl benutze ich eigentlich auch nie, ist recht unnötig. Acquired tolerance ist absolut notwendig um drei bzw vier decoctions am Start zu haben. Poisoned blades ist am Anfang nicht verkehrt, besser ist aber später vor allem 'Hunter Instinct' (+100% crit damage gegen den vom Öl bekämpften Gegnertyp), und Protective Coating ist auch ein must-have. Tissue Transmutation ebenfalls (+4000 Leben bei vier aktiven decoctions ).
> Gegnerskalierung kann man anmachen, dann gibt es keine grauen Gegner mehr und Zufallsbegegnungen sind etwas anspruchsvoller. Ich spiele immer auf Deathmarch. Mit optimiertem Charakterbuild ist das Spiel auch dann noch ziemlich easy.
> Verbrennen ist der beste Schadenseffekt, zieht ordentlich Leben ab, und 'lähmt' den Gegner noch dazu für einige Zeit. Die Instakillchance dagegen ist eigentlich nie hoch genug, dass sie sich lohnt. Aus dem Kampf-Baum braucht man hauptsächlich die Skills die den Grundschaden und die Crit chance erhöhen, und dazu noch Fleet Footed (0% Schaden beim Ausweichen ist supermächtig) und counterattack (Gegen Schild-tragende Gegner vor allem). Bis auf Axii für Dialogoptionen braucht man eigentlich überhaupt keine Zeichen aufleveln, mit Euphoria und +200% Zeichenintensität hauen die genug rein. Active Shield für Lebensregeneration ersetzt man einfach durch die Ekhidna- und Ekkimara-decoctions, dann regenerierst du im Kampf ununterbrochen Leben.



Puh es gibt echt noch viel von dem ich bisher noch nichts gehört hatte. Mutationen von denen du hier geschrieben hast. Die scheinen ja echt mächtig zu sein und auch Skillslots freizuschalten So dass ich mich nicht auf 12 beschränken muss später ? Deccoctions habe ich bisher auch noch nicht verwendet. Konnte mich da bisher nicht entscheiden  
Ich behalte dein Geschriebenes mal im Hinterkopf. Evtl. stelle ich mal auf DM und schaue wie weit ich komme. Sonst hoffe ich dass du mir weiter helfen kannst wenn nichts mehr geht. Das nächste Ziel ist jetzt erstmal auf lvl 11 die Ausrüstung der Greifenschule.


----------



## M4xw0lf (25. November 2018)

joNickels schrieb:


> Puh es gibt echt noch viel von dem ich bisher noch nichts gehört hatte. Mutationen von denen du hier geschrieben hast. Die scheinen ja echt mächtig zu sein und auch Skillslots freizuschalten So dass ich mich nicht auf 12 beschränken muss später ? Deccoctions habe ich bisher auch noch nicht verwendet. Konnte mich da bisher nicht entscheiden
> Ich behalte dein Geschriebenes mal im Hinterkopf. Evtl. stelle ich mal auf DM und schaue wie weit ich komme. Sonst hoffe ich dass du mir weiter helfen kannst wenn nichts mehr geht. Das nächste Ziel ist jetzt erstmal auf lvl 11 die Ausrüstung der Greifenschule.


Das wird schon. Wie gesagt, das Spiel ist auch ohne bis ins letzte optimierten Charakterbuild auf DM machbar.


----------



## joNickels (28. November 2018)

Aber DM ist schon nochmal ein Stück schwerer als das davor. Langsam muss ich sogar echt mal Essen kaufen  Habe jetzt mal das Greifenset gesucht aber das taugt ja in der untersten Stufe für nicht sign builds null...
Aktuell hänge ich beim Nebeling im Sumpf der mich mit einer Combo killt


----------



## joNickels (1. Dezember 2018)

Es läuft immer besser und auch auf DM ist aktuell nichts was nicht irgendwie machbar wäre. Aktuell bin ich jetzt auf lvl 13 und laufe mit den Greifenschulenschwertern, Assasinen Hose, Stiefel, Handschuhe und einer mittleren Rüstung rum. geskillt habe ich so: Witcher 3 Skill Calculator

Als nächstes hatte ich vor etwas auf Zeichen zu gehen und die Aard Reichweite und Aard sweep zu skillen um dann im Alchemie Baum weiter mit poisened blades und protective coating zu machen. Bei den Mutationen fand ich piercing cold ganz interessant aber an euphoria kommt das wohl nicht ran   mein Endgame build würde dann in etwa so aussehen. Ich weiß leider nicht genau wieviel Skillpunkte man etwa hat wenn man bei seiner ersten Runde und nicht NG+ ist. Evtl. würde ich noch magic trap unter bringen wollen. Ist das so spielbar ? 
Witcher 3 Skill Calculator

Die große Frage ist dann noch welche Rüstung ? Ich schätze Feline...oder könnte das Wolfset auch etwas sein ? Und bekommt man das lvl 14 Wolf Set echt erst in einem der letzten Gebiete und müsste es sich für Level 14 sonst per Konsolenbefehl holen ?! 

Im Großen und Ganzen macht es echt großen Spaß mal wieder ein RPG zu spielen und die Welt zu erkunden. Ich versetehe nur nicht warum mittlerweile bei solchen Spielen hunderte Banditencamps, hunderte Monsternester etc. für meistens Craploot befreit werden müssen. So hetzt man nur von Fragezeichen zu Fragezeichen, erledigt schnell die Aufgabe und genießt die Plätze gar nicht richtig bzw. lebt sich nicht wirklich ein weil man die meisten Plätze nie wieder besucht. Ich hätte es schöner gefunden wenn es weniger von sowas gegeben hätte aber dafür mit erhöhtem Aufwand und brauchbarer Belohnung für jedes. Ich hatte früher die relativ kompakte Welt von Gothic 2 geliebt aber das ist wohl der Lauf der zeit


----------



## LaVolpe (3. Dezember 2018)

Einer der Gründe wieso ich W3 bis heute nicht (durch)gespielt hab.
Der belanglose Sammelkram in Kombi mit dem mMn total öden Gameplay war ein NoGo.
Dahingegen feier ich das erwähnte Gothic 2 heute noch wie blöse. Beste Rpg ever


----------



## antillectual (4. Dezember 2018)

Dabei war die Welt anfangs noch größer. Da CDPR nicht wussten, wie sie sie sinnvoll füllen sollen haben sie die Welt noch verkleinert. Und immer noch scheint die Ubisoft-Formel für die openworld durch. Die Geschichten sind toll, aber mit der Art von openworld hat sich CDPR übernommen und das mäßige Kampfsystem tut sein übriges noch dazu. W1 und 2 waren in der Hinsicht viel stärker und dichter.


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Dezember 2018)

LaVolpe schrieb:


> Einer der Gründe wieso ich W3 bis heute nicht (durch)gespielt hab.
> Der belanglose Sammelkram in Kombi mit dem mMn total öden Gameplay war ein NoGo.



Levelgrenzen per Mod entfernen, gewünschtes gear per Konsole herbeizaubern und dann einfach nur Welt und Stories genießen. Läuft 
Habe ich bei meinem mitterweile ~3.5 Durchgang so gemacht, weil das Itemsystem mir auch nicht wirklich taugt. Ich will nicht stundenlang Diagramme zusammenklauben und dann sogar noch weitere Stunden verbringen müssen, bis ich die nötige Stufe erreicht habe, um das Zeug zu verwenden. Zumindest nicht nachdem ich das schon dreimal gemacht habe.


----------



## joNickels (5. Dezember 2018)

antillectual schrieb:


> Dabei war die Welt anfangs noch größer. Da CDPR nicht wussten, wie sie sie sinnvoll füllen sollen haben sie die Welt noch verkleinert. Und immer noch scheint die Ubisoft-Formel für die openworld durch. Die Geschichten sind toll, aber mit der Art von openworld hat sich CDPR übernommen und das mäßige Kampfsystem tut sein übriges noch dazu. W1 und 2 waren in der Hinsicht viel stärker und dichter.



Irgendwie verstehe ich nicht warum die Welten immer noch größer werden müssen. Als ob ein gutes Spiel direkt von der Größe der Welt abhängt. Kleinere Welt mit abwechslungsreichen Quests das wäre cool. Die Story gefällt mir bisher aber gut und heute habe ich auch mal etwas mit Gwent begonnen, was zum Rumrennen mal eine willkommene Abwechslung darstellt  

Bin jetzt lvl 17 und habe das Katzen Set gecraftet.  Die Schwerter nutze ich nicht. Hab da deutlich bessere Relikt schwerter mit crit chance und crit Schaden. Bei der Rüstung habe ich jetzt einfach mal alles bis auf die Handschuhe angezogen. Da bleibe ich weiter bei den Assasinenhandschuhen. Gefallen mir deutlich besser.


----------



## antillectual (5. Dezember 2018)

Gwent hat mir im Spiel auch gut gefallen. Scheint auch weit besser zu sein als den Furz, den sie als standalone rausbrachten und verhunzt haben.


----------



## LaVolpe (6. Dezember 2018)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Levelgrenzen per Mod entfernen, gewünschtes gear per Konsole herbeizaubern und dann einfach nur Welt und Stories genießen. Läuft
> Habe ich bei meinem mitterweile ~3.5 Durchgang so gemacht, weil das Itemsystem mir auch nicht wirklich taugt. Ich will nicht stundenlang Diagramme zusammenklauben und dann sogar noch weitere Stunden verbringen müssen, bis ich die nötige Stufe erreicht habe, um das Zeug zu verwenden. Zumindest nicht nachdem ich das schon dreimal gemacht habe.



Nee. Wenn sowas nötig ist damit ich ein Game zocke, dann lasse ich es lieber ganz. ^^


----------



## Rizzard (6. Dezember 2018)

Stell doch auf Leicht/Mittel und zock einfach nur die Story. Das sollte auch locker flockig funktionieren da du durch die Story ausreichend EXP bekommst.


----------



## Kindercola (6. Dezember 2018)

Immer wenn ich im Dialogfenster schon Gwent lese  ich kann damit überhaupt nichts anfangen.... zwar besser als Triple Triad in FF8 damals aber ich komm da irgendwie nicht ran 

Spiele das Game auch nur auf Mittel. Wo es an einigen Stellen dadurch doch etwas zu leicht immer ist, sollte ich vielleicht doch mal ne Stufe höher stellen .
Habt ihr Mods installiert die das Gameplay ein bisschen verändert bzw. ergänzen(z.B. better Trophies)?


----------



## teachmeluv (6. Dezember 2018)

antillectual schrieb:


> Gwent hat mir im Spiel auch gut gefallen. Scheint auch weit besser zu sein als den Furz, den sie als standalone rausbrachten und verhunzt haben.


Finde ich auch schlecht gemacht. Zu sehr Hearthstone-Style.


----------



## joNickels (7. Dezember 2018)

Gibt es Probleme mit der Story wenn ich mir den Schnellreisepunkt nach kaer morgen per Console hole ? Die Wolfsrüstung erst kurz vor Schluss ist mir zu spät oder gibt es einen Grund warum eine lvl 14 Rüstung erst so spät im Spiel gefunden werden kann ?


----------



## M4xw0lf (7. Dezember 2018)

joNickels schrieb:


> Gibt es Probleme mit der Story wenn ich mir den Schnellreisepunkt nach kaer morgen per Console hole ? Die Wolfsrüstung erst kurz vor Schluss ist mir zu spät oder gibt es einen Grund warum eine lvl 14 Rüstung erst so spät im Spiel gefunden werden kann ?



Auf keinen Fall per Konsole nach Kaer Morhen, das wird fast sicher das Spiel zerschießen. Du kannst dir ja auch einfach die Diagramme herbeikonsolen.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Dezember 2018)

joNickels schrieb:


> Gibt es Probleme mit der Story wenn ich mir den Schnellreisepunkt nach kaer morgen per Console hole ? Die Wolfsrüstung erst kurz vor Schluss ist mir zu spät oder gibt es einen Grund warum eine lvl 14 Rüstung erst so spät im Spiel gefunden werden kann ?



Kurz vor Ende?
Kaer Mohen bereist man ab etwa 40% der Hauptstory zum ersten mal, von Ende kann da noch lange nicht die Rede sein. 
Davon ab wie M4Xw0lf schon sagt, ich würde ebenfalls davon absehen den Schnellreisepunkt per Konsole zu holen.

Davon ab hat man von der Wolfsrüstung noch mehr als genug, sofern man beide Erweiterungen spielt (Hearts of Stone, Blood and Wine).


----------



## joNickels (8. Dezember 2018)

Dann muss ich wohl einfach geduldig sein  Ich hatte mal gelesen, dass es kurz vor Ende ist, aber das war wohl vor den DLCs. 
Mit Katzenausrüstung macht es ja auch Spaß


----------



## webfreak (14. Dezember 2018)

Wenn du noch die DLC spielewillst hast du ja noch einiges vor dir. Die Rüstung Sets bekommt man noch relativ früh


----------



## narcosubs (15. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen, ich hätte mal eine Frage an die Wild-Hunt-Experten. Und zwar habe ich sporadische Abstürze in den Dialog-Sequenzen, bei denen ich mir nicht sicher bin, ob sie aus CPU bzw. Grafikkarten-Overclocking resultieren. Da diese aber nur hin und wieder auftauchen, ist es schwierig für mich, hier Rückschlüsse zu ziehen. Daher meine Frage an euch: sind solche Abstürze, bei denen der Ton noch 30-60 s weiterläuft, bekannt  und gibt es Lösungen dazu?


----------



## joNickels (15. Dezember 2018)

Würde mal auf Graka OC tippen. Witcher ist da empfindlich. Meine CPU läuft mehr oder weniger am OC Limit ohne Probleme. Bei der GPU musste ich etwas mit dem Takt runter dann lief alles problemlos. Davor crashs so alle 1-2 h


Welches lvl hat man ca. am Ende der Witcher Story ?


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Dezember 2018)

joNickels schrieb:


> Welches lvl hat man ca. am Ende der Witcher Story ?



Normalerweise irgendwas zwischen 30 und 35, evt. auch um Level 42, wenn man bei normalen durchspielen möglichst alles mitnimmt.
Mit etwas Grinding von Gegnern ist aber auch das Maximumlevel von 99 durchaus drin.


----------



## narcosubs (16. Dezember 2018)

joNickels schrieb:


> Würde mal auf Graka OC tippen. Witcher ist da empfindlich. Meine CPU läuft mehr oder weniger am OC Limit ohne Probleme. Bei der GPU musste ich etwas mit dem Takt runter dann lief alles problemlos. Davor crashs so alle 1-2 h



Ja könnte sein; jedenfalls habe ich ohne Afterburner bislang keine Abstürze gesehen. Hingegegen hat das Erhöhen der Vcore nichts gebracht.


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. Dezember 2018)

joNickels schrieb:


> Welches lvl hat man ca. am Ende der Witcher Story ?



Ohne vor dem Ende der Hauptstory DLC-Quests einzuflechten sollte man 35 gut erreichen. Nach HoS und B&W 40-45.


----------



## raubu86 (18. Dezember 2018)

Hab ne Frage. Bekommt man trotzdem noch die Steam Errungenschaften auch wenn man Cheat Mods wie zb. Dass die waffen nicht abgenutzt werden und 9000kg tragen kann verwendet?


----------



## DaxTrose (21. Dezember 2018)

narcosubs schrieb:


> Ja könnte sein; jedenfalls habe ich ohne Afterburner bislang keine Abstürze gesehen. Hingegegen hat das Erhöhen der Vcore nichts gebracht.



Nimm den Takt der Grafikkarte immer ein bisschen zurück, bis es stabil läuft. war bei mir auch. Damals hatte ich aber noch den Witcher selbst in verdacht, weil es bei mir, gleich nach dem Erscheinen immer wieder sporadisch abgestürzt ist, alle anderen Spiele bei mir aber einwandfrei liefen. Ich musste für The Witcher 3 wirklich 25 MHz runtertakten, damit er stabil läuft!


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (3. Januar 2019)

Hallo zusammen

Forumssuche und Google haben leider zu keinem positiven Ergebnis geführt, darum wende ich mich jetzt hilfesuchend an euch. 

Es geht um das System das in meiner Signatur verlinkt ist > alte CPUs aber ein Limit ihrerseits kann ich ausschliessen.
Als Monitor hängt ein Asus PG278QR (WQHD 144Hz) dran.

Konkret geht es darum dass ich das SLI-Gespann aus zwei Titan X Maxwell nicht richtig zum laufen bekomme:
Wenn ich sie im SLI-Modus laufen lasse (ohne Hairworks aber sonst alles auf max) bewegen sie sich bei 30-45 FPS rum. 
Was dabei auffällt ist dass die Auslastung beider Karten nicht über 56% steigt.


Hab dann testweise mal nur eine Karte laufen lassen und die geht sauber bis auf 100% Last hoch bei 55-70 FPS.


Hab natürlich ein paar Treiber durchprobiert (alten mit DDU entfernt), brachte aber leider keinen Erfolg.

Die Problematik zwischen G-Sync und SLI kenn ich, hab aber keinen Unterschied feststellen können obs an oder aus ist. 


Vorschläge?


----------



## KaterTom (4. Januar 2019)

Dei Auslastung der Karten zeigt, dass SLI hier nicht funktioniert. Wenn du den Nvidia Inspector installiert hast, dann probiere mal die SLI Bits aus dem 3D Center Forum: 3DCenter Forum - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - SLI - Kompatibilitätsbits - Sammelthread 
Den Inspector selbst bekommst du auch dort im Forum falls du ihn noch nicht hast.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2019)

Danke 

Teste ich gleich mal


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2019)

Ich bekomme es nicht zum laufen bzw. bleibt bei 56%-Auslastung beider GPUs.

Inspector läuft mit Adminrechten (im Namen steht Elevated), dann importiere ich das Userprofil und speichere dann über "Apply changes".

Hab alle vier Userprofil ausprobiert.

Muss ich noch was machen oder sind diese SLI Bits an einen bestimmten Treiber gebunden?

Aktuell ist der 391.35 installiert.


Hab auch schon probiert was passiert wenn ich das Witcher 3-Profil lösche > da die SLI-Unterstützung dann komplett fehlt scheint zumindest meine Bedingungen des Inspectors korrekt zu sein.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## KaterTom (4. Januar 2019)

An einen bestimmten Treiber sind die Bits nicht gebunden. Aber das funktionieren der Bits kann sich halt mit mit jedem neuen Treiber ändern.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. Januar 2019)

Hab jetzt 6 verschiedene Treiber (von ganz alt bis topaktuell) inklusive alle mir bekannten SLI Bits versucht, aber hab einfach keinen Erfolg.


Ideen?

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## teachmeluv (6. März 2019)

Hi zusammen!

Ich habe das Spiel mal wieder hervorgekramt und spiele seit einigen Tagen sehr begeistert. Blood & Wine war damals bei mir ein Game-Breaker, weil bei der Quest "Gesänge eines Ritterherzens" das Reit-Training nicht funktioniert hat. Nun bin ich abermals bei dieser Quest gelandet und habe das Training sowie den Bogen-Wettbewerb erfolgreich absolviert. Als nächstes folgt das Pferde-Rennen. Leider bleibt Plötze einfach stehen und ich kann mich keinen Zentimeter bewegen.  Neustart, altes Savegame, Mods deaktiviert...keine Änderung. Ich habe die aktuelle GoG-Version in der GOTY-Edition.

Ist das noch immer ein bekanntes Problem? Hat hier vielleicht jemand einen Tipp dafür?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (6. März 2019)

Hast du die aktuelle Version 1.32 installiert?

Hast du schon die Spieldateien auf Fehler überprüft?

Mein Download bei Steam war anfänglich auch nicht Bug-Frei aber seit der Überprüfung der Dateien bei der auch ein Fehler gefunden wurde, läuft es.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## teachmeluv (6. März 2019)

A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Hast du die aktuelle Version 1.32 installiert?
> 
> Hast du schon die Spieldateien auf Fehler überprüft?
> 
> ...



Wenn der Galaxy-Launcher auch diese Funktion bietet, probiere ich das später noch einmal aus, danke für den Hinweis.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. März 2019)

Mit wie vielen Stunden Spielzeit ist inklusive beiden Erweiterungen zu rechnen bis man durch ist?

Momentan stehe ich bei rund 120h und hab Velen soweit möglich auf den Kopf gestellt (Nord-Osten der Karte ist mir nach wie vor mit LV 21 zu heftig) sprich habe einen ausgeprägten Entdeckertrieb.

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Rolk (18. März 2019)

Im Hauptspiel 100 h heisst es meistens. Bei mir passt das auch. Ich stehe mit ~95h unmittelbar am Ende, müsste die meisten (aber nicht alle) Quests gemacht haben, habe aber bei weitem nicht jeden Stein abseits der Straßen umgedreht. Die Erweiterungen liegen angeblich bei 10h + 30h.

Edit:
Ok, google sagt, wenn man wirklich alles abgrast insgesamt 200-250 h. Mir wäre das aber zu mühsam. Da sind selbst bei Witcher 3 zu viele Lückenfüller enthalten.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. März 2019)

Dann wird's bei mir wohl über 250h.

Ich hatte ja schon bei Skyrim SE über 500h (hab keine einzige Minute in Mods investiert).

Gesendet von meinem S41 mit Tapatalk


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (23. April 2019)

Hab heute Abend das Spiel inklusive den beiden DLC beendet und am Ende standen 255h auf der Uhr. 


Da mir Gwint gefallen hat, wird "Thronebreaker: The Witcher Tales" mein nächstes Spiel.


----------



## afrotobi (27. November 2019)

Moin moin - nach 500h im Spiel und 2maligen kompletten durchspielen, möchte ich noch ein 3. mal das beste Game aller Zeiten durchspielen.
Nun aber gemoddet mit möglichst viel schicker Optik und gerne auch ein paar Content Mods.
Wichtig wären mir eine Atmosphärische Beleuchtung, hochauflösende Texturen, gerne eine etwas düstere, nicht ganz so bunte Spielwelt und ein paar schöne neue Quests.
Gerade die Optik wäre schon cool wenn man diese gehörig aufbohren könnte. Das Spiel ist zwar wunderschön aber um die grandiose Atmosphäre zu untermalen gibts sicher ein paar SweetFX mods und schicke Beleuchtung.

Evtl. gibt es ja auch eine Mod-Sammlung mit besonders empfehlenswerten Mods (wie damals das Community Paket bei Gothic 3)

Ich bedanke mich schonmal und wünsche allen ein schönes Bergfest!


----------



## Colonel Faulkner (27. November 2019)

Beautiful Grass Mod V3
Phoenix Lighting Mod at The Witcher 3
The Witcher 3 HD Reworked Project


----------



## afrotobi (27. November 2019)

Super Vielen Dank!


----------



## XtAbIT (27. Dezember 2019)

hier mal meine Modlist, alles zu finden auf Nexus.

Natural Torchlight
No Dirty Lens Effect
UHD Chickens
E3 HD Birds Reworked Project
4K Reworked Women mod
Hairworks beard Fix
Hairworks Hair Physics 60fps FIX and LOD Increase
Lip Movement and HiRes Shadows on NPCs in gameplay
HDMR - HD Monsters Reworked mod
NPC Physics 60FPS FIX
No More Rolling Down Stairs
The Witcher 3 HD Reworked Project
Next Gen Stones and Misc
Improved Sign effects
Slower Gametime
World Map Fixes
All Quest Objectives On Map
Better Torches
Autumn Flora Enhancement (Autumn Red)
Better Oaks (Monarch-Style)
UHD BaW Trees
Next Gen Hay Stacks
Next Gen Candles
Lamp on Player's boat
New Fires
VGX Burning Village Cutscene
Mod limit fix
The Wolf Medallion
Phoenix Lighting Mod
reshade: Natural Reborn Reshade
Oder: Wild Hunt Re-Engaged


Viel Spass damit.


----------



## XtAbIT (27. Dezember 2019)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

